# Zeus and the Sorrel Brigade



## Knave

Zeus:

The girl had sold her best friend, a lovely white pony, to buy Zeus, who was a little, fat, fjord stud colt. She had always had big dreams, and she was betting on him to get her there. He began immediately proving himself to be a kind old gentleman at heart. He was a calming influence on all around him, and he quickly made his way into everyone's hearts. His introduction into the sorrel brigade went smoothly; the old man of the group became his protector, and the younger horses his friends. The girl worked with him most days, and he easily learned everything she asked of him. She couldn't wait for the day he was old enough to actually ride, but he was enjoying his life as a baby mostly learning to be a horse from the lessons the brigade taught to him.


The Sorrel Brigade:

The brigade was made of four horses. Each were what some would call plain, but each held an important position. The old man of the group was named Pete. He was a ranch horse, and he knew his job better than the girl who rode him. He put her in the right place at the right time to get things done, and although at times she felt he was slow, even at her young age she knew the importance of what he was teaching her. The next horse in line was also beginning to feel his age and ridden by the oldest child of the family. He was another who would only have been titled a ranch horse. He wasn't special to anyone excepting the girl who rode him; he didn't have much of a handle and couldn't have won a single competition. However, since he had been given the oldest girl, he toted her through many long and hard days and they had always made it home safely.

The third horse was named Bones. He was the main horse of the wife. He had some marks against him, but he was an athletic and humorous little horse. She had intended to show him as a cowhorse, but his talent seemed to lie in the cutting portion of the event. He was also proving himself to be a neat ranch horse because he could read a cow and a situation quickly and react accordingly. He was emotional and busy and extremely friendly. The final horse was a newer addition to the brigade. He was a Spanish style of horse who seemed to carry with his bad attitude loads of talent. The mother called him "the most naturally talented and least likable horse she had met." Luckily, although she was hesitant to admit it, he was straightening up his attitude and becoming a horse she looked forward to working each day. They named him Eeyore.


Lucy:

Lucy was not a part of the brigade. She was ridden by the father. She was a fancy bay filly who put too much effort into moving with a dramatic flair to move very quickly. They often called her a princess, and she seemed to believe them. If she were a woman she would have been beautiful and quite above it all.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore was hard to like because he was spoiled. The woman took a chance on him because he moved well and she liked the way he looked, but she hadn’t dealt with a horse who had quite so much practice at being difficult before. It was obvious he had little riding, and what riding he had he’d scared someone. He had amassed quite a few naughty tricks.

He’d been hard, but each battle ended quicker as he realized it wasn’t working for him. So, a few days had passed without any problems, and with his athleticism he had begun to impress the woman. However, today he decided that he had better make sure his old tricks wouldn’t work. He began displaying his irritation with being asked to go out of the yard by trying his favorite trick of solling up. That didn’t make any difference that was positive in his esteem, so they ended up out in a large field where she was making him work, and he thought that running away would be a good thing to try; twice. Neither worked in the end, but during he thought that he might have been making some progress. Since that didn’t work out the way he planned he decided to try a new trick he had been thinking of. Dropping to his knees in a fit might do the trick of not having to trot circles, after all, trotting circles was not his favorite thing today. That was a new one on the woman, and she felt a little shook, but she tried to not let him see that he effected her (although he must have realized it did since he tried it three times). She made him disengage a few times for each, and they ended on a good enough note. She hoped it was just a bad day. 


Bones:

Bones was bored. He didn’t understand why he was stuck tied to the rack while she rode that new horse he hated yet again. He’d done nothing wrong, and he didn’t particularly like sharing his ride time. He loved being rode; he liked learning and seeing new things.

At first he had been excited to see a younger horse arrive. In the brigade he was the only young horse, and he wanted to play with someone. His idea didn’t end up taking place though, as the new horse was a jerk who bossed him around. Eventually the new horse played with Zeus when he was out, but he wouldn’t let him join in the fun. There was nothing to like about the new horse as far as he was concerned.

His boredom grew when he finished the flake of alfalfa left for him. He’d been practicing untying knots, and he was getting quite good. So, after getting himself freed to explore he decided that taking the rope that tied the bin of rice bran off was a really fun thing to do. It wasn’t even just fun in the end he had a drum of rice bran to eat! The woman rode back in the yard then though, and for once he wasn’t happy to see her when she ran up and ruined his fun.

They trotted out after that. He enjoyed the lazy trot through the snow as did she. She loved watching the snow fly up from his hooves, and he was happy to just go on this day. No work and no training, just moving out and seeing the world covered in sparkles was what they did.


----------



## knightrider

Your writing style and pictures are different and unusual and I like them. I look forward to more.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider!


----------



## Knave

Lucy:

Lucy was finally feeling better. She had had a difficult month. The absence of the pony was felt deeply by her, and she had given herself an ulcer worrying over it. She was lonely. She may have bullied the pony, but she was her friend. 

The man was the first to notice she was sick. Her bad attitude had been apparent to all, but the sweating was a new development. He discussed the problem with his wife, and they decided that they would give her Zeus for company as well as some ulcerguard.

She was awful to Zeus in the beginning. However, his calming influence took effect on her after those first days. She realized he wasn’t as fun to chase as the pony had been, but he was nice to have around and he comforted her.


Zeus:

Zeus was not happy. He loved being a part of the sorrel brigade. The mare was nasty and nervous and she made him uncomfortable. The first days were the worst. He knew to move when told, but she wasn’t like the horses from the brigade; she seemed to enjoy causing him pain. She was cruel and he looked longingly toward his old friends. She seemed to mellow, but still he wished himself back into the joy of the brigade.


Eeyore:

Eeyore started the day expecting a fight. He was surprised when it wasn’t given to him. The woman did things differently than he was anticipating, and although he was always on that edge, he found himself enjoying his time in the snow.


Bones:

Bones was looking for excitement. When the geese came squawking around he begged to work them. The woman seemed on board and he had a blast giving them chase. Finally he pressured them into a spot where he could sit down and work. He was proud of himself and childishly enjoyed the game.


----------



## ChasingDreams

Following along  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Zeus:

It was cold. When the woman brought him in several other animals came to see if they could steal some of his feed or get out of the cold. She laughed at the lack of desensitizing required on the place.

Zeus enjoyed getting to move and warm up on the windy ride. He tried to do everything asked of him with a good attitude and his athletic abilities showed. The woman was relieved and enjoyed herself. When it was time to come in his body gave away his desire to stay out. 


Bones:

Bones was happy with his newfound skill of getting the rice bran pail opened. Again the woman caught him quickly, but this time he saw the humor of it all. 

For his ride the man came and brought out Lucy, which was a pleasant surprise in his mind. He wanted to move out, but the woman held him back as the man worked on the mare. As they made their way into the cold they went a different direction, and he was so excited when he saw the cattle. He thought it must be a work day then, and he shook with anticipation. 

Much to his disappointment they moved on from the heifers before he was allowed any work, but he was enthralled watching the dog work with the cattle. He hadn’t actually seen a dog work before and he thought it was pretty exciting even in his disappointment.

When they left he saw a weed sticking out of the snow. He picked it up and began to play. He was having so much fun, and he threw it around and took a couple leaps celebrating the fun of it all. The woman laughed and felt the joy of the snow flying and the horse playing.

The man didn’t hide his smile when he complained. Even he couldn’t deny the happiness of the moment. Bones irritated the man. He felt the horse displayed everything that was wrong with the cutting industry. He was overbred in his esteem, and his lack of focus for anything other than cattle annoyed him. He didn’t like his small bones, or how he could get hot, and he especially blamed his breeding for the horses main flaw: his self mutilating behavior. However, in that moment, and many other times the horse did make him smile. He couldn’t deny Bones had a sense of humor.


----------



## Knave

I cannot figure out how to edit the post. I meant Eeyore not Zeus.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Subbing, I'm loving the writing and pictures so far


----------



## Knave

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Thank you!!!


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

It had been a cold day. The sun glowed bright though and the wind took a break from blowing. The brigade laid themselves out to enjoy the warm moment. Their bellies were fun and they were happy. When the woman came out Eeyore wasn’t as quick to meet her, and he decided to lay and wait lazily for her approach. The sun and the relaxed mood carried through his ride. The woman worked with him on the beginning of a spin and backing. She was happy as he with the sun and the break in the wind.


Bones:

Bones also felt relaxed. The woman took him out the same direction they had gone the prior day though, and he remembered the heifers and the closer they became the more the excitement pushed away the calm. Again he didn’t get to work, but he still loved being around the cattle dreaming of working. In his excitement he pushed his head over the fence to smell the cattle, but when he went to bring it back his bit hung up. The woman jumped off quickly with calming words and unhooked the wire. He never did worry too much about these types of things though, as he knew the woman would fix them quickly.


----------



## Knave

Lucy:

Lucy was irritated. She had watched the woman ride horses while she sat in her pen managing Zeus’s actions. It wasn’t the riding so much that morning that irritated her as she watched the woman train on Eeyore, but it was the moments she saw her reach down and run her hands through his mane. He was nothing. He obviously wasn’t as beautiful as she was, and he didn’t move with any sort of dramatic flair.

That afternoon when the man came and haltered her she thought it was about time. If he had continued to make her wait she was going to have to resort to banging the water trough again so that all would know how awfully she was being treated. She was even happier to see that they were going further outside and away to explore, although her excitement only could last so long after he expected her to continue on and about like a peasant.


Bones:

Bones was happy to be doing something new again today. How he loved seeing and doing anything out of the ordinary. He hit a long fast trot through the brush and hoped his legs would take him far into an adventure. Suddenly something was wrong. He was tumbling forward and he couldn’t quite get his balance. As his shoulders began to hit the wet dirt and snow he managed to get his legs back underneath him, picked himself up and looked up to see what had happened. The woman stepped off a bit shaky and checked his leg and replaced his brushing boot. She was relieved to see he didn’t show any worse for wear and she walked back to see the badger hole. It had been covered just right so neither her or Bones had seen it. 

When she stepped back into the saddle and asked Bones to move he walked strong and again she breathed relief. He broke back into that long trot headed into some faraway place. She was tight for the first few moments following the hidden badger hole, but eventually she relaxed into his movement. She smiled when she looked over to her husband trotting along on his beautiful bay mare. It was a pretty day for a Sunday ride, and as much as Bones had needed a change of scenery she realized it was doing her good too. 

On their way back Bones was playful. He flung snow with his nose and played with weeds he found along the path. He chased the dog as much as the woman would let him, and when they came back into the yard he pushed towards the garden where he knew he could jump the railroad ties. Coming back over the jumps the mare went first. He’d never followed a horse over jumps before, and he was suddenly very excited. The woman laughed as he crossed the first and overjumped so dramatically she could have fallen. The jump out of the garden he rushed and took a few good hard excited jumps after. The woman picked him up and disciplined him, but she knew he was just happy and had been allowed to play around quite a bit on the ride.


----------



## Knave

Bones: 

Bones watched Eeyore being ridden from the pen. He remembered back when he learned those same lessons not that long ago. He did notice that Eeyore seemed to put a bit more speed into his lessons, but this didn’t bother him as it just looked like work when a cow wasn’t involved. Eeyore could have that work as far as he was concerned.

When it was his turn the woman used the book of exercises again. She even added some new ones, but he made his way through each with style in his opinion. He didn’t know where she got the idea to use the dressage book; he was a cow horse.

After they finished exercises the woman pointed him down a road he hadn’t gone in quite a while. He wondered what they were going to do at the house where the big arena was, but it was funny to him because they just stood on the asphalt while the woman from that house went in and out bringing out different things to show them. This entertained him for longer than the woman expected, but eventually he started losing his patience and goofing off.

When Bones saw the horse in the window he was amazed. Who was that horse? He tried to smell him through the window, and soon he prepared to fight. The woman kept pulling him away though which was quite irritating. After he saw the horse in the window he found big cowbells that made different sounds. He enjoyed all the exploring and was disappointed when they went back home.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore had what in his mind was a huge gash in his ear. If the woman tried to touch it he was going to panic it hurt so bad.

The woman rolled her eyes at him as she took apart the bridle. It was a tiny cut, and she was pretty sure any other horse wouldn’t be so dramatic, but in appreciation to his sensitivity she willed herself to play along and take the bridle apart so his ear wouldn’t have to be touched. “Better to avoid a simple problem now than create a lasting issue” she thought to herself. His reactivity was proving to be a major benefit anyways, and she was learning from him tiny feely things that she had always seen but never actually benefited from.

When she stepped onto his back they stood for a bit and watched Lucy and Zeus celebrate what must be a coming storm. He watched with curiosity rather than nervousness. During his lesson he picked up requests quickly and correctly, and he didn’t even feel the need to argue on this day.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore had done really well on his morning ride, and he sat in the corral watching Bones go through his lessons. He enjoyed watching other horses. As far as he could tell the woman was happy with Bones.

When she turned Bones loose with the brigade he came to greet her happily. She kind of shook her head and haltered him. She was sure she was having either a very good or a very bad idea. 

Today was a milestone for Eeyore. He had thirty days of riding in his new home. He’d been ridden before in one of his prior homes, but he’d been ridden only enough to learn to scare a rider. His last home he was ridden a couple of times before that owner decided he was not worth the effort of trying. Eeyore had been a horse growing a record and likely after a few more trades he would be on his way to eventually becoming dog food.

So, when the woman brought him out and saddled him in an English saddle she wondered if she was crazy. He’d been so good that morning though, and she wondered how he’d look. He did look a pretty picture!

He stood as she stepped up onto him quickly. He didn’t know why she was scared of a different saddle. He was such a sensitive horse, and he felt her even more easily in the new saddle. He had his turn working on some of the book exercises, and he was happy to do so.


----------



## Dragoon

I am loving your journal and writing style! 

No name though is given to the second sorrel gelding mentioned, the one who was given to the eldest girl. I have to go back and re-read the first post to keep the characters straight. It says there are four sorrels and then the bay Lucy, correct? Nothing is as precious as the 'plain' older broke horses...they all deserve to have their own person who sees them as the most special of all!

I keep filling up with tears though, every time I see the first line..."the girl had sold her best friend.." awwww, nooooo....


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon the unnamed sorrel gelding is called Beamer! He was a colt we bought when we were first married and he was the most ugly thing you'd ever see! His ears were too big for his head and he was kind of little and squat. He went straight to work on the ranch though, and he grew up to be a real beauty! I think he looks like the old statue they gave away for AQHA shows.  

Yes, it makes me sad too that Moon is gone. She was a little white pony. My littlest girl begged and begged to start a business breaking and selling horses. We said okay, but she had to start with a pony. Well, we all fell in love with Moon. She was the perfect pony. If she were a horse I think we'd have begged husband to call her a loss and keep her. Now my little one looks at the picture of her on the wall and tears up sometimes. I told her to think of us as a training stop for Moon. It was a chapter in Moon's life that was a soft spot. She was loved and everyone had so much pride in her. We were all lucky to have had her!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon


----------



## Knave

And here is Beamer and my big girl getting ready to brand calves.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore felt the woman was asking a bit more out of him all the sudden, and he was correct in his line of thought. Oddly, at least this day, he did not feel the need to fight her about it and willingly gave a bit more. They loped circles and did their exercises, and then the woman took a chance.

It likely wouldn’t have been a big deal for anyone else, but she was pushing herself as well as Eeyore when she asked him to ride for the first time to the house where the big arena was. It wasn’t too long a ride at all, but a bobwire fence followed alongside the rode and with his propensity to run away and ignore obstacles she had avoided the ride. Today she felt ready, and she must have been because soon they were on the road there.

Eeyore was simply meandering along in the direction she pointed him. He looked down the road and saw several horses. This was fine in his head, but as they became closer and he saw all the new things to see he started to tense up and lose focus. The woman kept bringing his attention back to her though and soon they were standing by a house with asphalt. There was another woman in the house, and he was asked to walk little circles and pivot while they spoke. Interesting to Eeyore, as he relaxed the new woman walked into and out of the house. When she came back she had a carrot! He knew what a carrot was from somewhere in his past, and he was so happy. He completely relaxed then and was friendly and easy to ride for the walk home. He was finally contented in his new home now that he knew they knew about carrots.


Bones:

Bones was happy Lucy was with him, but he really was feeling lazy when the woman caught him. He didn’t put a lot of ambition into his walk when he saw that they also headed down the road to the arena. He looked over at Lucy when she got snorty over a dog fight, but he didn’t feel like joining her. It was hot in comparison to most days, and he didn’t want to actually go into the arena.

Other horses were being ridden when they walked up, so he knew he would be expected to do something. Usually this would brighten him up, but he wanted to go to work and see cattle, not run around for no reason today. Something was different and interesting enough to bring him out of his mood though. There were loose horses in the arena too! That was a new thing he had never seen before. When the woman asked him to work he kept an eye on the old paint horse. 

Although he was supposed to be working on spinning he watched intently as the old paint decided to start following Lucy around. He wondered if this would get interesting and was getting a bit tight and pushy watching, and really not paying attention to what the woman was asking. The paint lost interest in the mare after a few minutes of having to trot though, and when he stood still Bones lost interest in him. Eventually the lazy feeling crept back in and he was happy when they left the arena, although he didn’t even want to hurry home.


----------



## Knave

Pete:

Pete was proving himself a very good alpha and he knew it. He made sure the other horses did what they should, and he liked the newfound position. He watched when Beamer was taken out in the morning by the man, and he knew it was a work day for him. He was actually happy to stay home and manage things. He also noticed when Eeyore was taken out for his morning ride, it looked to him like the horse did well enough.

His girl was home, and he saw that she took Zeus out. The girl was working with the colt most of the time instead of him, but he didn’t really like arena type work, so that didn’t bother him. He was surprised when she came out to the pen with a halter. He knew it was his turn to go out then, and he debated not letting her catch him. 

The girl brushed his red fur. It was rough in the way that was normal for this time. He was tall, so she struggled. His tail was in bad shape. It had grown too long over the winter, and he must have pulled some out stepping on it. She asked her mom to help her out then. They cut a few inches off his tail and spent some time brushing the witches knots out of his main.

Pete was happy for the brushing. He always enjoyed being groomed. The girl got on him bareback then, he wanted to be a bit fresh, but he knew better than that since she could have easily fallen. He was dependable to take care of her, but he liked to show that he was still a horse to be reckoned with those first few rides of spring. 

After the girl put him back he saw that she rode the woman’s main horse. That horse was young, but even Pete could see that he was feeling rather lazy and wouldn’t show much ambition yet again. He was happy his girl was out enjoying the sun and that he got to see her.


----------



## Knave

Bones:

The days seemed to mimic each other to Bones. He watched each morning as the other horses were worked, and he went out each afternoon. He missed working at the ranch and with the cows, and he wondered when spring work would start up. Excepting branding, he loved spring work. Watching new baby calves buck and pushing around cows made him very happy.

Today when he went out there were things going on; they felt like spring although he wasn’t yet working cows. A tractor was running in a pivot, and the woman rode him in behind it. They followed it around the field for a while, occasionally it would make a big noise which would startle him, but mostly he just walked along behind it, and after the woman seemed to bore they took off at an easy lope.

Bones heard a yell, and he looked towards the sound. The yell came from the house with the windmill, and the woman pointed him that direction. When they came up the two older persons were outside in their chairs getting ready for lunch. While the woman talked with them he chewed on some crested wheat and enjoyed the sunshine. Eventually they took back off in his easy lope and he made his way around and back home. He hoped that the feeling of springtime would stay and that soon he’d be back to work.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore: 

Eeyore was learning many new things. Some of the things he was learning were about doing things he already knew a bit more refined, while other things were new and rough. He liked the things he learned that dealt with ropes. He did have a few days where he practiced his old tricks, but as they still didn’t seem to benefit him more days were becoming good than bad. 


Bones:

Bones was depressed. He was terribly bored with training and conditioning because it all seemed the same to him. To top it off Eeyore was picking on him constantly when he was in the pen, and Pete had given up on stopping Eeyore’s tirades. Sure, he was happy enough to get his grain and be loved on, but the spark was gone.

He was pleasantly surprised then when the woman took him out for the girls. Kids were fun and new! They weren’t serious when they asked for things, and he had to pay a lot of attention to protect them. Sure, the big one thought she could jump, but when she lost her balance half way over the jump he had to barrel through it with his back legs to save her. 

Then the little one didn’t seem to mean it when she asked him to do the dressage exercises. He’d start to trot, sometimes he even collected, but then he didn’t feel like she was sitting on him correctly so he would back down into a walk. He had such a sense of humor that her irritation was funny to him. 

He was glad for the change. It was something different to babysit and it required thinking at least. He wasn’t sure it would be something he loved to do consistently, but a few days of change would definitely go a ways to bring some spark back until real work began.


----------



## Knave

Zeus:

Zeus loved coming out whenever he got the chance. Today he was especially excited. He had watched both Eeyore and Bones get worked. He imagined he was a big horse like them, and he didn’t understand why they had so many more things they got to do than he did. 

This day though the world was freshly cleaned and new. The storm seemed to stand still as it dropped more and more snow. He loved the snow. When the woman came to catch him from his pen he flung up snow with his nose. 

His girl came out to play with him then. She led him into the yard and then crawled up into his back. He enjoyed when she sat on him; it made him feel like the big horses, but he wished she’d do more than just sit there. The snow was so fluffy and deep, and he was so happy to be playing with his girl. For a moment he forgot that he wanted be a grown up and he found himself, much to the shock of the girl, flopping down into the deep snow. He disappeared and the girl flew off to be lost into her own patch of snow. He jumped up as soon as he thought about what he did. 

Even with his youth showing for a moment, he was very pleased with his day and with his girl.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Wow! I'm a first-timer here, but your art and writing are very impressive! The pictures all tell a story, which for me is the most important factor in art! Looking forward to more!!


----------



## Knave

@JoBlueQuarter Thank you!! I enjoy taking the pictures and playing with them.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Knave said:


> @JoBlueQuarter Thank you!! I enjoy taking the pictures and playing with them.


Whups; I thought you drew them.  May I ask how you change the pics?


----------



## Knave

@JoBlueQuarter Of course!  My oldest girl got an app called Photo Lab. It is really easy and some of the choices turn the pictures into art! It is fun. Since I am cheap I don’t pay for the whole version, but there are still a lot of options.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Knave said:


> @JoBlueQuarter Of course!  My oldest girl got an app called Photo Lab. It is really easy and some of the choices turn the pictures into art! It is fun. Since I am cheap I don’t pay for the whole version, but there are still a lot of options.


Thanks, I might try that out sometime!


----------



## Knave

Bones:

Bones loved pulling the kids through the snow. He liked to make them laugh and scream. Today the snow was heavy, but even though the pulling was difficult he was excited. It was nice to have a change.

Because the pulling was so hard, the woman only kept him out for so long. He watched later when the woman took Eeyore out. Lucy and the man were out too. It was interesting to watch the younger horses playing snow games for the first time. They didn’t seem to enjoy making the kids scream, but they were kept slow. He wondered if they would love it like he did eventually. They seemed to do well enough he figured.


----------



## Knave

The Woman:

The temperature read -18F as the woman went out to feed the animals and start the car. Something told her to first start the car, but the doors were frozen solid. She came up with the idea to crawl through the back and open the doors from the inside. It took a bit to pry the back open, but soon enough she was crawling inside spreading that dry snow everywhere she crawled. The door slammed down behind her. 

She started the car, but the assumption she had that she could push open a door with her legs wasn’t happening. She called her oldest daughter on the phone before the claustrophobia set in. The girl laughed as she opened the back.

Chores were miserable, and Eeyore chased the others in the brigade around to show his displeasure with the cold. She hurried and made it back into the house as the time for the kids to catch the bus quickly approached. Although the car had been running the doors were still glued tight. They crawled in through the back as the clock ticked away. All set in the woman realized she could not see through the windshield and the wipers were frozen down. Again they were trapped, but this time there was no one in the house left to call. She tried pushing open a door to no avail, but the back doors were less set, and since the car had been running for so long the girl was able to kick one open. This usually would have irritated the woman, but she was claustrophobic and in a hurry, so she rushed for a scraper and they left for the bus without as much visibility as they should have had.

The bus was already there when they showed up. The front doors were still locked tight after the drive, so the littlest girl crawled quickly over the seat to make it out a back door. The woman shook her head and laughed once the girls were out. What a difficult morning! She didn’t plan on pulling horses out if it didn’t warm up.


----------



## Knave

Pictures of the cold, unchanged only because of how beautiful it all is.


----------



## Knave

A couple more


----------



## Knave

Pete:

Beamer was supposed to have gone, but it was Pete who was taken out to help. Eeyore had ripped a big chunk out of Beamer’s back, so he was given the time off to heal. 

Pete was happy enough to go at first. He held his head high the day before and pranced along through the snow checking cattle. He had seen many things in his lifetime. This cold was different though, and the morning brought him something he’d hope to never see.

It had been cold before, even colder than the -22F that the morning had brought, but the time of year was different. Maybe it was because the afternoons had been so warm in comparison, or that winter didn’t come for so long. Whatever the cause, now he was tasked with trying to help find and save the newborn calves. Some they found were dead already, frozen by the bitter weather. It wasn’t just baby calves they found either, but grown deer and finches and even the beautiful bluebirds had fallen. He hoped the weather would change and he would be able to go back home soon.


----------



## Knave

Bones:

Winter continued after arriving so late, and Bones was now charged with play time. He pulled the kids around on sleds and joined them in playing in the snow. At least it was a change from training he figured.

One day the snow melted off and it seemed spring work was quick to arrive. Bones was overjoyed to be back at work. When they sorted his whole body would shake with excitement when a cow looked at him, but he showed his growth by containing his excitement until he actually needed to work. He also felt he proved himself when he drug calves to the fire branding. He was nervous again, and he pawed the ground as he held the calves, but he didn’t blow out or run backwards this time. He knew the woman was as proud of him as he was.

His pride continued as he watched Eeyore be left behind when the work began. He had been worried that he would be the one left; he wasn’t quite sure yet how the newer horse would fit into the work schedule, and now he knew that he wasn’t replaced.


----------



## Twalker

Love, love, love your journal. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @Twalker.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore’s neck was feeling like new. A couple weeks prior he did something to it that hurt. He didn’t have an exact moment to point to, but he assumed it was from fighting. He liked to fight. Having a hurt neck had given the other horses an advantage over him though, and he was glad to be back to normal.

The woman hadn’t asked him to do much over the time frame that his neck hurt, and he was grateful for that, but he was also thoughtful. He thought that maybe he had the upper hand again. Yesterday he had decided to test his theory, and the day prior to that he kicked at Pete’s girl. He didn’t really care for humans as it was, although he was starting to care for the woman, the other humans were obviously beneath him in his own esteem.

He was not as surprised when the woman fought back with him. He was irritated with her of course, but no longer did it shock him that his tricks didn’t work. What did surprise him however was that she continued on for longer than usual about things. He had learned that when he gave everything usually went fine, but she drug on the lesson even when he didn’t continue the fight. He loped circles, which was obviously dumb, and changed directions more times than he expected. 

So today he wasn’t as disappointed to be left in the pen when she caught Bones for one of the days where he left, but by the time that they returned he was hoping to go somewhere. The woman then caught him and he really did try to behave himself. They went out into a field though, and the wind was blowing and the mare was with them. The mare was hot, and that seeped into his feelings eventually. He let himself get caught into his emotions and tried to run away a few times. The first couple because he was truly anxious, but after working in those irrelevant circles for a time he also decided to run away out of irritation. This resulting in more circles didn’t surprise him anymore, and he decided to go back to his original plan of behaving himself. He was happy to be out he remembered then. He hoped he wouldn’t continue being left behind.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore and Zeus:


----------



## Knave

Bones: 

Bones had been working hard, and even he realized it. A few days of working though did make him happy. He was good tired. When he was tired he was less bothered by his secret. 

Two of the days he had misbehaved. Occasionally he would get upset about something or other and be difficult for a couple days. During these bad days he went to the neighbor’s house to work, and he was surprised when he overheard the woman tell the man that she was embarrassed of him! Sometimes she was in a mood, awful to deal with, and he never had been embarrassed of her... 

Luckily his mood passed quickly enough and suddenly he felt pretty good about branding. The smoke still scared him a bit, and he didn’t really care to pass the men at the fire, but he was proud of dragging the calves. He knew he did good and he was glad that the woman didn’t have anything negative to say about him anymore. 

Eeyore:

Eeyore was mad about being left behind each day still. He had begun to fight more often because of his irritation. The rest of the brigade were happy to leave him behind. He was surprised then when the woman caught him last minute this morning. He was anxious to see where everyone had been going each day. 

After a trailer ride the brigade horses were brought out and he was put back into the trailer. This didn’t bother him until he saw them leave. Then he was trapped in a box alone. He worked himself up at that point. 

When the woman took him out of the trailer he was wet with sweat. She seemed a bit off to him when she bridled him, but he wasn’t paying much attention to her anyways, so it didn’t bother him. Everything was new and different and he was upset still. The woman kept him bent around and worked him for a bit, but she said then that she wasn’t going to take him out like she planned. Just like that she got off and haltered him up. She tied him outside the trailer and quick left on Bones. 

When the day ended and they were home the others were unsaddled and brushed off. They were coddled as they were taken back and he was excited for that part. Shocking she got back on him then. She loped circles and worked on loosening his body. She made him do some things quickly and intensely and some slow. Then she put him back into the corral. He wasn’t sure why she seemed unhappy with him, but he could feel it in her.


----------



## Knave

Eeyore:

Eeyore hadn’t been allowed to go when the brigade trailered far away again, but he had started going on the off days. He was trailered to the arena down the road with Zeus and Bones. He was a bit watchy the first day, but he was so relieved to be ridden in a place that had walls again. During the time since he had moved to the brigade he hadn’t been ridden inside, and he was so much more comfortable inside of the green panels. 

He felt safe within set boundaries. It allowed him the ability to be himself and relax. He did whatever the woman asked, and although he realized he might not have added the spark that he normally had in his movements, he didn’t feel the woman ask him for anything more. He thought she was happy, and he was happy. 


Bones:

Bones had continued his busy days. He enjoyed them still and was always disappointed with off days, although he had happily shown off his mad skills in the arena. It would soon bore him, but since the winter had past without arena time it held a bit of fun again. Life was at its most enjoyable for him in spring and fall when the work load was interesting and intense.

At the ranch there had been a rain, which filled a certain gate puddle which he absolutely hated. When he saw that the puddle was back stress filled his body. He felt better when they weren’t around that gate, but whenever it was in his sight he worried. Of course the woman made him go through that gate several times to go get cows or to bring them back. It was a much used gate. Each time he hesitated, then he refused. They fought about the gate, which was not common in their relationship, making the gate worse in his mind. It was a cycle, and he knew there was work to be done, and he understood that the gate had to be crossed, but it didn’t make it easier.

He remembered a time that he was tied in the puddle in that gate as work was being done. Cows were ran through the chute that day, and he couldn’t leave the horrible puddle. Everything went fast to him and overwhelmed him, yet at the same time it drug on and on. It was a terrible day. How they were willing to tie him in that puddle which he so hated bothered him. Sometimes he stressed about even working in the pen near to the puddle when it was dry. He knew there was something bad there. Occasionally he let the chute bother him too, but it all related back to that awful puddle within that terrible gate.

Besides the puddle though he was extremely happy. His mind was busy and he felt competent at his work. He hoped springtime would drag on and on.


----------



## Knave

Beamer:

Beamer preferred staying home in his corral eating. Springtime always meant too much work. He was surprisingly irritable about work for such an ambitious type of animal. He displayed his lack of desire often by being difficult to catch if the morning seemed too early. If the sun was not up, he assumed the day would be difficult, and he would run when a person looked his direction. 

He now had encountered a hiccup in this plan, which had never worked to keep him home, but had always made him feel a bit better knowing he was understood. This hiccup came in the form of Eeyore. He was scared to be left alone with that horse; he knew that he would be targeted consistently if the others were gone. This led him to waiting to be the last horse left alone with Eeyore, and then looking for anyone to save him from the coming torture. Eeyore was more difficult than a long day of work.

After he was caught he was a pleasant horse for work. He was good at taking care of his girl, and he was good at doing his job. He wasn’t particularly cowy, nor was he especially better at anything than any of the others (excepting branding, for which he was exceptional), but he was never lonely or lazy and rarely did he do anything one would call wrong. 

This spring was another with early mornings. The sun rose upon him and his girl when work had already begun each weekend day. He was proud of his girl one morning when a big wreck began and they were the ones to get it stopped. He knew the girl felt like a hero and he puffed up a bit. 

The weekdays saw Bones and Lucy leaving each morning, and he was glad it wasn’t him having to work everyday at least. As long as Pete stayed home to defend him in the corral he was relieved to stay.


----------



## Knave

Pete:

Pete had a lot of experience under his mohair cinch. In fact, he was likely the most experienced horse on the ranch as far as ranch work went. This was because he had worked other ranches prior to becoming the littlest girl’s main horse. 

He liked his girl. She was embarrassing, always doing something random and not focusing as much on the job at hand as she should have been, but she was fun. She had long conversations with him where she named the calves and discussed their merits. She randomly took off for the front of the herd at certain points, and she was often getting scolded. 

This weekend was no different. She told him stories as they rode along, only to be interrupted when she was in trouble for turning back a calf or getting a snack from her saddlebags. He was old enough to not worry so much about these things and to simply enjoy the company of his little charge and the beauty surrounding him.


----------



## Knave

Bones:

Bones was the first to the gate every morning. He didn’t mind that it was still dark; starting in the dark meant for an interesting day. 

He was a lucky horse. This morning they were well on their way before the sun rose. In the dark the cattle kicked up dust and it seemed to glow. They were moving fast, and the sound of two geese flying over caught his attention. 

Although the cattle started out fast, the babies were small on this trip, and they were worn out when the sun rose. At one point the cattle spooked and ran calves through a fence, but they were there to stop them. Bones became impatient as the day drug on. He was a very ambitious horse, and when the cattle were particularly slow he had a tendency to get irritable. 

He was unique in the way that he never seemed to wear down. He was very fit and no matter the difficulty of the day he was still attentive, still ready to go. Every morning he was at the gate, and on off days he stood at the gate complaining.


----------



## knightrider

I love this journal. Whenever I see a new entry I can't wait to click on it!


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @knightrider! I like to write in it, but I get nervous like “Why do I think anyone would want to read it?” 🙂


----------



## Knave

Keno

The woman decided she needed a new perspective on Eeyore. He had been doing so well, but she was stuck in her head about him. After a discussion with her husband they decided she would continue to work with him for at least the summer as her own horse. So, to help with her own head and a fresh start, Eeyore lost his name. He had been such a ‘put upon’ horse with the name Eeyore. Now he became Keno.

Keno watched the others leave for work all week. He was ridden at home and had really stepped up his game, but still he was left every morning. It was starting to irritate him. He didn’t like being alone all day.

Yesterday he was surprised when he was caught along with the others. They were trailered to a place that was different than where he’d seen before. After everyone was unloaded he was put back into the trailer. It was very upsetting and he kicked and pawed and made a big racket which changed nothing. 

The trailer was parked on a hill where he could see a long ways. Through the windows he watched as the other horses from the brigade gathered cattle and had a big wreck in the tall sagebrush with calves. He watched Pete have a bad day and could imagine the crying that the littlest was doing. 

He also watched on the other side where horses were moving other cows around and eventually that was the area the brigade horses went to and branded calves. He saw when Beamer caught his shoe in a barbwire fence too. It was interesting for him to watch, and he wondered if he would ever be one of those horses who were in the action.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

Zeus had been left out in April. The lack of handling and being with the mare brought out some negative behavior in him. He wasn’t particularly bad, but he was still so young and needed more stimulation. He wanted to be a big horse and he pushed into the woman whenever she caught Lucy. He wanted to go. He knew he could do anything the other horses could do. 

He was ecstatic then when the woman caught him and turned him out with the brigade. If anything was as good as being used would be, it was going back with his friends. He had missed them when he was with Lucy. Her bossy and irritable attitude got under his skin and made him cranky. 

He celebrated by picking fights with the brigade. Keno was his very favorite, and they played for hours. Pete got annoyed with them, but they didn’t let it ruin their joy. They were finally back together.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones started the day early enough, but for once the sun had already peaked over the mountains. He was the only brigade horse caught this morning, although Lucy also was chosen. They began with gathering some cattle and sorting. A few calves were branded, but this time he stayed at the trailer while the woman worked on the ground. Although he had gotten much better at branding, he wasn’t too disappointed to be left out for a moment or two.

Then they went into the bull pasture and worked a few out. Bones could feel the woman’s nerves, but he liked the bulls. Two they were trying to move kept fighting. He liked the noise and the excitement of bulls in the springtime. He wanted to rush into their fights, but the woman held him back. 

When they finished with the bulls they were done for the day. He was irritated to be stuck in the pen when the woman worked with Keno and Zeus. When evening came he was happily surprised to see the woman calling him at the gate!

She let him out without even a halter, and he was the center of their playtime. He loved when things like this happened. They were so joyful and friendly. Also, this evening she let him eat the young grass while they played. It was a night in his youth that he hoped to remember.


----------



## Knave

The Woman

The fire alarm went off at around three thirty. When the tone finished both the woman and the man knew he needed to leave. A neighbor ranch had a barn on fire. The man fought the fire with other volunteers, but the barn was a total loss. The neighbors were branding this day too, but lost all of their tack in the fire. They asked the man to come back with horses.

The woman and her girl were supposed to milk cows and do the chores for her friend. They hurried to the chores, but they still took a couple hours to accomplish, and they raced home to get horses ready and take some tack for the neighbors to borrow. 


Bones:

Bones was caught along with all the others minus Keno, who was rope burned and lame, and Zeus. He was, as almost always, very happy to see cow work. They were at a different place with different horses, but he’d seen the place and some of the horses before. 

He started off sorting. He liked sorting. At one point a cow was lost and he was running down the fence to turn her when he suddenly realized a barn had burnt down! He tried to tell the woman about it, and he forgot the cow for a minute, but she asked him to remember and he did. 

After the sorting he was used for branding. He was excited and pushy because it was the kind of branding he’d only seen once before. This branding had headers too, and he loved that it was fast and exciting. He was used hard and as usual he never slowed. He pulled better than most big horses and although he still didn’t particularly like the fire he did a good job. 

The woman was especially proud of him. She told him so as she unsaddled and brushed his wet back. She let him loose in the yard to eat grass while she finished the other horses.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

It had been a long day for little Zeus. First he was brought in and brushed off nicely and then lunged. He liked the attention, although he was sure he’d rather be ridden like the big horses.

After a bit back with the brigade he was caught again. At first he thought it was his lucky day with all the attention. This wasn’t true at all though he soon realized; he was given a shot and then pulled and tied down. His face was covered then, but he felt it when he was cut. After it was over he stood up kindly and remembered himself.

He heard the man who cut him say that he had never met a gentler or more well behaved yearling. He was proud of that, but he was sore too. He was turned into a pen by himself, but at least he could rub noses with the brigade horses and wasn’t with that awful Lucy. He hoped he wouldn’t have another day like this one anytime soon.


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, poor little Zeus!

I watched when our haflinger was gelded at a year -ish, he was so sore after! It had swelled up and the vet had to come rip open the incision so it could drain. He was so sore for a while!

Speedy recovery, Zeus! Hope there is no complications!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I am hoping that the swelling won’t be too bad. I know Dad was worried about it because he kept sucking that one nut out of reach so it was a bit difficult. I haven’t seen him yet today, but after I get the girls to the bus I will check on him.

Did you like your halflinger? I’ve heard some negative things about their personalities.


----------



## Knave

Lucy

Lucy hadn’t let it bother her too much that Zeus was moved. She had stayed busy enough to be a bit tired and appreciated not having to share feed with her peasant. Working and growing had taken much of her time.

Tonight was surprisingly fun for her. The old horses and Bones went with her to the arena. It had been fall last time she was there, and she had never been allowed to do much there. She had been treated like the princess she was. However tonight she was asked to cut more like the other horses. It was so much fun for her! She felt special and excited and she even had to take a few jumps to make sure everyone understood.


----------



## Knave

Bones

At almost five-years-old Bones was beginning to understand that the woman was odd. Today was one of those days that fact was thrown out there for the world to see. Since he was also a bit different himself he enjoyed her crazy. 

He remembered the white saddle from last summer. He liked that it seemed more like playtime when he wore it, but he also was a bit confused still. She wanted him to move while she was goofing around, but she didn’t ask him to move quickly yet. 

While she was standing up there he almost spooked when he saw a man in the trees. The woman felt it though and quickly called out to the man “Good morning.” When he spoke back Bones realized it was just the neighbor and he needn't be frightened. He liked showing off for people, so that was exciting. The neighbor said he looked like a good horse, and that made him puff up. He was a good horse.

When they finished he watched the woman ride Keno in the funny little saddle. It wouldn’t be bad if it weren’t uncomfortable. He was happy that Keno never seemed to get positive attention.


----------



## Knave

Keno

Keno had an odd day. The morning was different, and when the woman asked him to lope circles she didn’t give him much direction. This made him uncomfortable, and immediately he set into old habits. He ran away a few times, but each ended up in the woman putting him back into the circle. He realized soon enough what she wanted, but the thought irritated him. Why would he just continue to lope circles?

So then he decided to really run away. When he finally realized she had won and flipped his butt in a circle it grazed upon a large white tank. He spooked a little then, and he saw how close they were to a big wreck. He hadn’t seen the tank with his head in his belly. She pushed him right back into the circles, but he decided to give in and do what she wanted. She stopped him then.

After that they rode to the house with the arena. He hadn’t done that but a few times, and he was glad for anything that wasn’t loping stupid circles. There was a lot to watch there, but the woman kept bringing his attention to her. She asked him to do little training things for a bit. After that they did something completely new. They walked into the pen with the calves and moved them around. This was finally some fun and he enjoyed it. 

The walk home was uneventful. He thought on what they had done with the cattle. It wasn’t like the other things she had asked him to do. He liked coming out of the pen and being brushed off, and he really liked going into the area where he could eat grass, but for the most part the requests the woman made when she rode him frustrated him. This was new and exciting.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

Baby Zeus was not feeling very well. Everything seemed to hurt. He stayed laying down and watched when the woman caught Keno for his morning ride. He hoped he would feel better after his nap.

He didn’t feel any better by the time Keno was brought back in. It was starting to storm and the woman rushed in and out. He stood by the gate in hopes that she could fix him. 

When she came to catch Bones after the sun was out she stopped to pet him. She must have realized how he felt, and he was relieved when she haltered him. It hurt to walk, and when she asked him to move he found it in himself to take little steps.

After a while a man came and gave him a shot after she asked him to walk around a bit more. It felt good to have the water running cold on him. He knew they were trying to help him and he trusted that he would feel better soon.


----------



## Knave

Keno

Keno had been living an interesting life the last week. He was depressed when Zeus was taken out, but happy to see him come back playful and ready to go again. He’d gotten to actually follow a cow for the first time, and he knew the woman was proud of him. She told him that he had a natural talent with cows like he did with everything else he tried.

Everything hadn’t been easy though. He fought hard with the woman a few times. He was beginning to be able to outthink her when he was angry. He hadn’t been able to actually win yet, but he knew he had shaken her confidence just the same. 

He didn’t dislike the woman. In fact he was always excited to see her and ready to go. It was just in his nature to fight. He fought the other horses pretty constantly too. He never realized he was on thin ice, so to speak. Today he picked a fight with Bones in the pasture corral. He watched as Bones simply jumped the fence out. The girls were nearby and panicked as much as he did when it happened. 

They ran and brought back the woman. Keno worked himself up watching Bones loose. He considered following him, but he didn’t have the confidence jumping that Bones did. The last minute change of mind wasn’t easy, and he slammed his face into the fence getting a bloody nose. Soon the woman had Bones caught and came to help him in his worry. She didn’t seem concerned about his poor nose. 

Later his feelings were hurt when he watched the woman choose Bones to go play in the yard with. He didn’t quite understand that his quickness to fight was what kept him out of the games he longed to play.


----------



## Dragoon

*wonderful stories!

But I was hoping for an update on poor little Zeus! Did his castration site get infected?

Keno sounds like a puzzle...hope you can solve him someday. Sometimes the difficult ones turn into the best ones!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon that is what I keep hearing about Keno!  

Yes, it did get infected. It was odd because he was fine until 15 days after being cut when he suddenly developed the infection. He’s been on penicillin since, and it seems to finally have turned around yesterday. He is the coolest little guy and I hated for him to be sick.


----------



## Knave

The woman had almost hit her breaking point with Keno. She was sick of fighting, sick of trying to stay one step ahead of a horse that spent his time trying to outthink her. She had been pressured to sell him all along, but she hung onto him, and today she was trying to figure out exactly why she didn’t simply call it quits.

She thought it might be about the work that she put in with him. The times she was brave when she didn’t want to be had to have been for a reason. He was extremely talented to boot, and there were moments that she saw greatness in him. He was likely the most naturally talented horse she had ever seen. 

He was friendly too at times, but he had a streak that was something awful. Somewhere along the line someone had made some major mistakes with him. The first day she saddled him he struck at her, and that was only a small display of what he was capable of. He didn’t seem to know much of anything then, but the things that he did know were a box of tricks that he intended to scare a person with. 

After the first month or so most of his tricks he had given up on. They made some great progress and he now knew a lot of good things. He had developed a great slide stop, a nice start of a spin, and a few other pretty cool things. Above all the little training things was his ability to move. He moved in a way that was undeniably good, and he added that flare to all he did. She had only put him on a cow a couple of times, but he brought to the table his ability to think and combined it with his desire to pick on something. He was spectacular.

That didn’t change his moments of anger. He was prone to displays of temper that the woman had never dealt with in her past. He was willing to hurt himself in a fight; he didn’t care in his effort to win. It didn’t take much to set him off either. 

Today was a display of perseverance on each of their parts. They fought for an extremely long time. She didn’t know who would outlast or outsmart; it was like a challenge on Survivor. In the end she managed to get the upper hand, but she wasn’t sure it was solid and knew better than to test it. Both were exhausted mentally and physically. She hurt, and when she got off of him she was close to calling it quits.


----------



## Knave

Keno

Keno had spent the last six months being worked consistently. He had learned many things and shown a ton of improvement. He still lost his temper though; he still fought. It might have been his nature, it might have been his past experiences, but whatever the cause it was deeply ingrained. He did his best and the woman did hers. However, the thin ice he had been skating from the beginning finally broke out from under him. The woman would not dedicate any more time in his direction. It was sad to her, but that didn’t change it.


----------



## Dragoon

The Woman is wise. 

Keno had his chance, which is way more than a lot of deserving horses don't get, just for being in the wrong situation at the wrong time. 
I'm sure the Woman can use her time and skills to help many more horses instead of investing so much into a sinkhole that may never become a useful riding horse. So many horses out there would blossom given just a bit of proper training...
Safety is paramount, too. 

Sorry it was not the outcome that was hoped for...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon Thank you so much for your kind words. They mean much more than you know.


----------



## Knave

Keno

Keno wasn’t sure what to expect when the new cowboy brought a saddle out. He thought to intimidate the man, but the woman touched his nose and told the man he wouldn’t buck. Everything else she said was not comforting to the man, but the touch of his nose from her and the man’s ignoring him did bring him back down for a moment. He wasn’t happy when the man stepped on him though, and he started sizing him up.

He went immediately into the behavior the woman had warned the man about. He tried to hit fences. He didn’t want to run, and he wasn’t scared, but when he became angry he looked for an object to run into. He always had a new plan to get through whatever plan worked the day prior. Like always happened for the woman, after a battle he behaved himself until the man would do something else that irritated him. 

The man was conflicted. The horse was so talented when he wasn’t angry. He was light and supple and a very good mover. He was even personable. He tried stealing the man’s hat and goofing around. It was an oddity. The man decided to try his hand with the horse in the end. 

The woman ran her hand down his neck and wished them both the very best. She meant it too; truly she wished Keno and the man well. She hoped he would find a better solution than she had.


Bones:

Bones was relieved to see Keno leave. The stress from constant fighting was wearing on him. After a night where everything was calm again he was the first choice of the woman’s. He had hated being left behind and found another reason to celebrate his absence.

His sport boots hadn’t been used since last fall. It was exciting to him when she wrapped them around his legs. He puffed up ready to show off. They went to the arena and ran a reining pattern; they even took a cow down the fence. He had missed all of that. He was so proud when she pet on him and told him how wonderful he was.

They even did a little jumping and riding outside on the next day. Life was exactly how he liked it to be. 


Zeus

Zeus was the only horse who would miss Keno. Surprisingly for his age and size, Zeus was rough and enjoyed the excitement of hard play and even the real fighting made him happy. His personality with horses was dramatically different from his personality with people. In the corral he was wild and pushy. Bones would play with him, but not like Keno. Keno was his friend.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones and the woman were back to having fun! Bones did the coolest thing with the woman’s crazy idea.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

The little girl had a bad day. It was the first particularly bad day she had since she had sold Moon. She was upset and didn’t know where to go. 

When she decided to give Zeus a try for easing her mind he quickly played his part. He was sad his girl was crying, but he was good at comforting her. He let her sit on his back and hug his neck. They spent a long time together and she had calmed down by the time she left him.

Today when she went to get him she was much happier. He had been waiting for her all day. He enjoyed their walk out into the field. He was starting to feel like he had an important position in the brigade.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

Mornings like this were perfection in the mind of Zeus. He loved when he was able to pretend he was a big horse and his little girl sat on him. They never did much, but it made him proud and he hated when it ended. 

Today the little girl put the western saddle on him and practiced roping the dummy. He hadn’t done that before, so he was curious about it all. He’d seen all the other horses do it though, so he had it figured out that he was supposed to let her throw the rope while he stood there. 

Bones was there too. That made him feel especially important today. He knew he would remember this morning in particular where everything was fun and the sun shown bright and the plants almost glowed green.


Bones

Bones loved to goof around. Today was a mix of things for him. He very much had prooven himself in the past to be an excellent colt starting horse. This was an interesting quality as he wasn’t much more than a baby himself. However in his year three Lucy came home. He knew where to be and what the other rider was wanting from the mare. A certain step to the left on his part could pull the mare’s attention when she was about to panic. If they were loping and the mare got fast he would draw back behind her just far enough to slow her down. If she needed motivation he’d pull ahead of her. The woman didn’t have to touch him and marveled at his intelligence.

He’d gone on the next year to prove himself even further with even older horses that riders were struggling with. It was a surprising and very useful talent. Today was different because Zeus was not ready to actually be ridden in those ways. From what Bones could see, the child just sat on him and asked him to walk a few steps each direction and then rope the dummy. He still was able to draw the correct step the girl wanted from Zeus. Even more interesting was that it wasn’t the woman riding him now, but the big girl. 

He was proud of himself. Very quickly though Zeus was done and he continued to play then with everyone. He loved play days as much as Zeus.


----------



## SueC

Oooh! You've got a journal too! How lovely; I was hoping you would after seeing that clip of Bones playing with the ball yesterday. And art as a bonus! I can see I am going to enjoy reading here...and looking at photos...and at art...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! I have been neglecting the horses and the forum for the week because I’ve been on vacation! I’lol be back in a couple more days.


----------



## SueC

Happy vacationing!


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones was very happy the woman was back. Whenever she walked outside he yelled from the gate for her. Today when they went out he was able to do several different things and he was showing off. He ran a reining pattern, boxed and took a cow down the fence, and then he worked the mechanical cow. He was happy and proud.

One thing happened that irritated him during his ride though. First, the woman handed him off and rode another horse on the mechanical cow. He often rode around this horse who had won a lot of things during his career, but today the horse was being a bit rude and heavy and his woman was working on it. In the end the horse wasn’t acting rude, but he still moved very hard on his front end. 

After that insult the woman tied Bones up and rode another horse English! Bones hated being tied up and also had a jealous heart which made it more difficult for him. That horse was a roping and ranch horse who did look particularly fancy. Bones was also a very forgiving horse though, so once the woman was back on him and headed home he was happy again. 

The woman texted on her ride home about a cutting that she intended to compete at with Bones. It looked like unless she pulled some strings they would be out of this one. Another friend texted her that she would be taking an easy excuse out if she didn’t show; this friend knew her comfort zone. She was conflicted about it all, but it didn’t change the beauty of the moment. The day was warm and green and fresh cut hay was drying in the pivots they rode through.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

The horses from the brigade were all brought in and saddled. Mostly this was uneventful except for Pete stepped on the woman’s foot, and when she smacked him he jumped sideways spilling the saddle. He was a bit looky after that, and his girl was still nervous because he had been so edgy recently.

They rode to the place with the arena. Bones was something special. If someone watched him take care of the girls when they needed help with another horse, they would not believe that he was a talented athlete for the woman. The other brigade horses were mostly left tied to the fence for the girls to work through several other horses.

Pete’s girl rode a black roping horse called Spider. She didn’t ask him for much because it was her first time riding him and he wasn’t quite sure about kids yet. He was kind though and moved nicely. 

Beamer’s girl rode a few of the horses. Another black horse and a palomino too were who she mostly used. Each was talented and friendly with her. It was her first time riding horses of that caliber who would actually work for her. She enjoyed the work but ended up getting too hot and a bit sick. Because of that her ride home was not comfortable.


----------



## Knave

A couple more


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones had an interesting week. On one hand he did the same things he usually did. He worked the mechanical cow, real cattle, and ran reining patterns. He went loping down a dirt road through the sagebrush a few times. This was all normal. 

Aside from that though he was introduced to something completely new to him. They began work on team roping. Of course they didn’t start out team roping just yet, but they brought the cattle into the chute and ran after a couple, but mostly scored.

Bones was petrified of the chute the first time. The woman called the little girl to come and help her with the chute, and he was so worked up that when the girl rode into the arena yard on her bike he just lost his handle for a moment. It wasn’t that he was scared of the bicycle, but that it just all added together to be too much for him. That day they didn’t ride into the box but stood outside of it while they mostly just scored cattle.

Getting to track a couple actually brought him down a bit, which was an odd feeling the woman had and decided to give a shot. Once Bones started to realize there was a reason for the cattle to be in the chute he began to breath again. The second time they worked on the chute was fairly similar, but he started somewhat calmer.

Today he acted as though he had it all figured out. The fear melted in him and the woman took him into the box. He was fine to score the cattle and they tracked a couple. He was happy to play this new game. The woman knew that when he would be given a real taste he would come back up because he had a tendency to get excited and impatient about roping in other circumstances. This is why she kept everything slow for now. 


Beamer

The oldest girl saddled up Beamer while her mother saddled Bones. He seemed happy enough about going, but everyone was complaining of the heat. She was happy to be left alone with her mother on this day. Usually she worked the farm while the little one worked the horses and the house. Today they had swapped and she was excited to go.

Beamer was upwards, but that was his usual manner. He had gained some weight, so when they arrived at the place with the arena she loped some circles before getting off and tying him to the fence. He stood patiently and watched her ride another horse and then help her mother with the chute. 

He was very happy when the girl took him home and hosed him off. It was hot and he loved water.


----------



## SueC

Gosh, this is great, @Knave. It's like a magically illustrated storybook you'd pick up off a library shelf, in the "Coffee table book" section. It reminds me of some beautifully illustrated fairytale books that I lost in our move to Australia. I'd always regretted that, but now I've got this to read and look at, thank you!


----------



## Knave

Oh thank you so much @SueC! I am sorry that your parents got rid of your books. I enjoy writing in it, but then I get nervous about it too. Lol. I like reading yours too!


----------



## SueC

Totally know the feeling of enjoyment tinged with apprehension!  For me, it's because being me came with really unpleasant consequences as a kid - my parents wanted me to be them, or at least just like them. And I didn't feel they were setting me a good example, so you can imagine the ruckus. So then, whenever you're showing your true self, and things that are emotionally important to you, in a public place where there could be negative responses, you get apprehensive from way-back conditioning. A bit like stage fright, and it does wear off more and more with exposure. And with more lovely people around who don't get the firehose out when you do! ;-)

Much of art, music, literature etc is really a form of therapy for the people creating as well as for the people appreciating, and it's best when we do both equally! 

Something that I noticed after turning 40, and you can probably see this in the little summary I gave on the recent Introduce thread: The things I lost seem to be coming back to me - and the things I never had too. I'm still pinching myself to be sitting on a smallholding with a great husband (ten years married earlier this year) and riding a great-grandson of the mare I lost, and in a lovely little nest / art project we built. Brett and I were average or below earners most of our working lives (he still works part-time, I write for magazines and sell honey, and we save truckloads with our self-sufficiency thing) and this was one lucky break for us... finding this place. It changed everything. We weren't raking in money like my father was in Europe, but we made our way. I had a lot of poverty after I left my unhappy home at age 16, and in some ways even before that. (https://www.horseforum.com/horse-ta...ple-over-40-a-608370/page1058/#post1970537153)

So I appreciate everything. And somehow I've ended up with a lovely DH and this farm and the horses and menagerie around me, that I'd never had before, eating great food we increasingly grow ourselves, and sleeping in a nice bed at night, with wildlife and growing things all around.

And my parents, who had so many financial resources we didn't, are on a run-down place with bored retired horses in little sand yards and mostly isolated from each other and the environment, running on their respective hamster wheels and still yelling at each other and worse on a daily basis. They used to blame me for much of it, but it's funny how we don't yell at our house, and how they haven't needed me to keep yelling at each other and for continuing to be totally disrespectful and self-absorbed. Sometimes I think people are their own karma. My parents live in a hell of their own (and I guess their own parents') creation, and I've always been the person who's been the happiest in that little nuclear family, disposition-wise and because I looked for good things in this world, even when things were really dire as a kid.

I'm not saying everyone gets what they deserve in this life, because clearly they don't. Many homeless people - there but for the grace of God go I, @*Knave* . What must many of them have seen when little. And then you get people where you think, Where's that lightning strike of justice? Zap! And it doesn't happen. But one karma all nasty people have is that they are who they are...

What do you think?


----------



## Knave

I think that is a really good definition of karma!


----------



## Knave

Beamer

Beamer was at the gate waiting to be caught, which was highly unusual for him. He was enjoying the morning work despite the heat. Today when they got to the arena his girl did not tie him up and ride another horse. She stayed on him and they loped a few more circles. 

He was upwards again when he saw the woman get off Bones and bring in the dummy. He vaguely remembered the dummy, but it still made him nervous. The black horse and his woman were very nervous, so that made it even more intimidating for him. He watched as Bones began pulling the dummy around. Bones was snorty for a moment, but he quickly caught on. He began to settle and soon his girl and he were following it around and roping the dummy.

After they roped the dummy they ran the cattle into the chute. He was tied up then and the girl ran the chute. Bones did well, although for a moment the black horse had him a bit anxious. Bones calmed and the black horse stayed up.


----------



## Knave

Pete

The littlest girl was upset when she helped her mother saddle. Pete had been hot her last few rides and she had been avoiding him to the best of her ability. Now she was told she had to work in a couple days, and as much as she hated it, she realized she had to ride him down if she was going to get through a work day.

He wasn’t bad on the walk to the arena, but her nerves were still close to the surface. Her mother was explaining that it was a cycle. Pete had been bad, now she was nervous, which made Pete nervous and then he would misbehave. 

At the arena her mother let her ride Bones while she trotted Pete around. She got her brave face on and trotted baby Bones around, and then she even loped circles. She was having fun again and her mother told her that today Pete was back to his old self. Still he was no perfect arena horse, but he was calmed down and ready to take care of her again.

She rode him around a bit and asked if she could go take care of the retirement horses while her mom finished with Bones.


The woman

The woman was proud of her girl. She was proud of the kindness the girl contained within her little soul. The retirement horses should have been nothing for the girl who never knew them, but she cared that they were loved and flysprayed off. 

The old paint horse meant a lot to the woman. He had been kind to her for most of her life. He was an old man now, around 32 they figured, but he once was the best roping horse in the state. He also had gone with the woman as a child to Riatta for trick riding. He had never done a dirty deed in her memory, although prior to her parents purchasing him he had a past. He’d broken a child’s jaw and bucked a woman off hard and then left her there badly hurt in a ditch. 

She got off of Bones and helped the girl rinse off the old men. The girl stayed out for longer and simply loved on them. She was a kind soul.


----------



## SueC

Ohhhhhh! That's so lovely!


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

It was a good night. Bones and Lucy were taken to the house with the arena to work cows. It was hot again, and Bones was lacking a bit of spark in the weather. Lucy however had enough spark for the both of them.

She was decent on a cow, but she was making sure everyone knew that she was still a princess. When a cow got by her Bones was just pulling out of the herd. The woman played with her husband by beating Lucy to the cow down the fence. He had been focused on the job, so he didn’t see them coming until it was too late. For a second he was mad until he realized she was playing with him. Then they joked around while they continued working cows.

On their ride home the dog went running across the road excited about chasing something. He picked up a random tennis ball! Then the man called him over and threw the ball for him as they rode towards home. After a bit he threw the ball to the woman and they played catch. Whenever they missed the ball the dog was very happy to retrieve it for them. Soon they were playing egg toss down the driveway backing the horses as they took turns catching the ball. The dog was given back his prize when they finished and everyone was happy.


----------



## Knave

Bones

The woman traded the kids extra time for running the chute. It wasn’t that they didn’t have her time in any case, but it was what the woman thought a good way to show her gratitude for their help. The oldest chose basketball games for trade, but today the littlest girl was the one riding with her mother again. She chose a for a favor that she’d been wanting some computer help. 

Prior to running the chute she was able to trade horses again. Pete for Bones. She giggled as she practiced trotting and loping circles. Bones was proving to be one to happily babysit. He would lope and trot the most beautiful pleasure type gates in an effort to take care of the girls, and their confidence would quickly grow with his help.

When they ran cattle into the chute this time the woman decided to finally run a couple times and seriously try to steer stop. Because Bones did not yet know the game, he didn’t come out of the chute quite fast enough to give a good shot. They ran four times. One time he spooked and they ended up outran pretty badly, but he tried hard for the last two and a better roper would have had the shot they wanted. He got a bit hot in the chute after he knew what was coming, but he settled down quickly and became pretty quiet. The woman was excited and proud of him, and he was pretty puffed up himself. He would make a great rope horse.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and the Brigade 

The moon shone bright and gave light for saddling horses. Pete spun away as the woman went to halter him. When she finally did get him caught she hoped it wasn’t a prequel to his day, but just that he knew it would be long. Many old horses knew if the sun was still deeply buried behind the mountains that the day would be long.

Everyone else seemed happy to be going. When the trailer dropped the little family off where their day would begin it was still cool enough for a jacket. They only found a few heifers and made their way towards where the drive would start. It sadly became apparent that Pete wasn’t lying about his attitude as he began stretching his body long while shaking his head and striking the ground.

The little girl cried and yelled for help. The big girl decided to try to trade her sister horses again. As brave as her intent began, Pete soon was deteriorating. Then it was like a game to find a new matchup. The man took Pete, the older sister took Bones, the mother took Lucy and the little girl stayed on Beamer. With tensions high they made their way to the water trap. 

Once there the man left on Pete to look for more cattle and try to ride down his bad attitude. The sisters tried another trade, which was a better match for the littlest girl. When the man returned it was with the news that elk had torn down a fence and the missing cattle were in with a herd of neighboring cattle. Everyone loaded up then and trailered down to where they began. The boss had sorted out the cattle in that allotment and the woman and the oldest girl were left to take them back to the trap while the other riders looked for the rest of the missing cattle.

They made the trap and sat waiting while the sun took away the need for a jacket. Bones and Beamer grazed the short brush, and eventually the riders came with another group. The dust covered sweat trailing from under the saddles gave away the difficulty of the morning.

The littlest girl was still worried about Pete, and rather than pressure her they let her leave him loaded and stay with the truck. The day was just beginning, but with the warm sun came a breeze that allowed the horses and cows to continue at a good pace. It really was a beautiful ride. A couple fighting bulls were the only thing to mar their drive, but they made good time despite it, given the morning difficulties.

The horses were dirty and tired, and the people were also when they finally loaded up for home. On their drive the tire blew out on the pickup. Luckily it all went smoothly enough and they made it home. The horses were happy to be unsaddled and rinsed off. Truly it had been a beautiful day though and everyone was grateful. Even the littlest girl was happy to have gone along without the pressure, although even her sweet and empathetic heart was a bit aggravated with old Pete.


----------



## SueC

Really love the storytelling and the arty photos. 

I've got two questions for you - what breeds of cattle are you running where you live?

We are only a smallholding and produce small-scale free-range organic beef, variously from Angus, Murray Grey, and Friesian dairy steers.

My next question is because you have cattle and live in the US. How on earth do they get Texan Longhorns into chutes? How do they even transport them?


----------



## Knave

@SueC they are mainly angus anymore; mostly black, but there are a few red angus thrown in. When I was a child there were a majority of Herefords, and I loved them.

I don’t know about true longhorns. I’ve wondered the same questions!


----------



## SueC

When I was a kid, Herefords were really common in Western Australia too, and Shorthorns, now I only see those with the odd hobbyist. And there were other varieties, but now it's mostly wall-to-wall Angus in the beef industry, some Charolais, Murray Grey here and there. We used to have lots of breeds of dairy cattle around, including the lovely red Illawarra Shorthorn, now it's nearly all Friesians, with a few Jerseys thrown in for butterfat. It's been sad to see this loss of breed and genetic diversity in farm cattle.

Here's a little link I thought you might like from our ABC today, on Australian outback cattle droving.

Drovers say Australia's legendary outback stock routes in danger of collapse - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

It's one place horses are still used with cattle in Australia; in the stations and rangelands in the low-rainfall areas, where properties are huge. In the more intensive grazing country, four-wheeler ATVs have replaced the horse.

It's a shame really, since skills like that are dying out in many places. Looking at all you do with your horses, it seems to be a super-skilled tradition in your part of the world. It's nice to see it surviving at your place!


----------



## Knave

Charolais are ran some around here too, and a few other breeds are seen, but mostly it is Angus. I don’t know as much of the milking industry, but it looks to mainly be Holsteins from an outside perspective. I also think about the loss of genetic diversity sometimes. 

I did like your video! It is interesting to see what we do differently. The dog was all wrong, lol, as he didn’t look like a working dog we would use. Obviously the saddles differ, and we don’t use whips. I would love to try one but I’m sure I’d hit myself, let alone if I were on a horse, he’d be so nervous after a few hits. I have no idea why the horse had a collar on. I doubt it was for cribbing, but that is the only reason I know of for collaring a horse.


----------



## Knave

Oh, also I do think there is a lot to tradition. Of course it is possible for people to do just fine without it, but I think it is easier with all of the knowledge passed down. We are at 6 generations on this ranch now. I love the history in it, and just the feeling of it which I can’t really explain. Getting the opportunity to raise my children in the culture and this particular land which seems to be a part of me, it is just something I am grateful to the Lord for.


----------



## SueC

Yes, weird about that collar. In harness racing, collars like that are sometimes used to run reins through, instead of an overcheck (for raising the head, which is what they want in harness racing). This guy wasn't running reins through, and he was riding, so you wouldn't want to either. Maybe it's something to hold on to when things get hairy! ;-)

That dog has a big dash of dingo in him. I'd say mostly dingo, actually. You see that all over the place, even though it's apparently illegal (dingos are classed as wildlife, but were introduced by Australian Aboriginal people and are very similar to the Indonesian domesticated dogs; plus the Australian Kelpie has a lot of dingo blood and characteristics, but not the colour!).


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The woman was angry. Bones could feel it, but it was hot and she had been gone for a couple days, so he didn’t start at his best. Soon the man said that they should just go outside instead of working little circles in the small dirt area at their house.

The woman felt her attitude mellow as Bones loped down a cow trail through the brush. Across from them Lucy looked beautiful with her black mane flopping to match her pace and her new hackamore accentuating her pretty face. The man on her was dirty from a long day of fencing in the heat.

They reached a dirt rode where they intended to stop, but a coyote stood in the dust watching them. Bones and the woman took off after her first. The border collie dog ran after the coyote with them, and somehow she disappeared to them both. The woman looked back to see the man pulling down his rope while Lucy tracked the coyote.

Bones and the dog saw them then too, and the woman slowed Bones as he broke fast to join again the chase. The ground soon became heavily brushed and covered with gopher holes, so the coyote was able to keep up her speed when the riders slowed. She was hidden in the bush when the horses met each other. They began their walk home with a lighter feeling.


Zeus

The little girl wouldn’t be able to work with Zeus for a while. She sat on the ground talking while her mother brought him out and lunged him. She asked questions about Elvis, which was the name she had given her toe when it started to grow. Today the X-rays showed that Elvis was a tumor, and he would have to be removed the next week. 

She gave Zeus a hug when he was finished. He did good, although he was a bit fresh from the week without coming out of his corral. His belly had grown too, but she loved him all the more for it. He was comforting to her, although she was a brave girl.


----------



## SueC

Your prose is as sparse and beautiful as the environment in which it all takes place. It's just lovely, and the arty photos are the icing on top. 

Well wishes for the little girl!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC!


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones was happy to have a day that didn’t include roping. It wasn’t that he didn’t enjoy roping, but the box was full of pressure. He had never been a horse that handled pressure well, and the woman kept things slow for him. He was solid at what he learned, but the couple of times he had faced pressure in his life he had crumbled. They spent their roping time without roping now. They simply stood in the box, but this was still stressful in his mind. He would eventually come to terms with the box, but it would likely come slow. 

Today though was full of fun for him. The woman was feeling it too, and she took his bridle off while they ran a pattern and worked a couple cows. The air felt damp threatening a summer storm and their laughter seemed to hang in it like the smell of the growing alfalfa. Bones was enjoying the feeling, and when a bit of excitement overtook him he took off after a steer instead of working him.

No anger or fear came from Bones’s mistake. Laughter continued as did the game. Even the dog was worked in the end. The day brought a needed release for all of them.


----------



## SueC

@Knave, because I'm a total ignoramus when it comes to roping, can you explain the box to me?


----------



## Knave

@SueC of course I can! When roping cattle out of a chute (team roping, breakaway, calf tying and steer stopping) you put your horse beside the chute in what’s called a box. It is three sided, open in the front so that you can run out of it. When competing there is usually a barrier there that you run through, but obviously not just learning or at little places. 

So, there is a lot of pressure in that little box. The cattle come out of the chute fast, and the horse has to break hard. There is also a lot of noise. You can imagine the rattling of the chute and the cattle banging. It is a lot for a horse to process. 

There is no way to keep it from being a place of pressure really, not in the beginning once they know what is coming. I think there are some horses who take to it easy without any issue. Their riders do like I have done, and spend a lot of time scoring cattle (meaning not leaving the box). The goal is to make the box a happy place for the horse. 

So, now Bones doesn’t want to go into the box. It’s only been a couple of rides where he’s been this particularly worries, but I am trying to make it a happy place for him. Bones is an emotional type for sure, so he is quite dramatic about being upset.


----------



## SueC

Is it like this?






These guys don't seem to have a box (I was imagining something like an open TB race start box), just a sort of railed on three sides area slightly behind the chute.

Is this at all like the set-up you work with?

So the pressure is partly the fact that they're waiting to go from zero to 100 in nothing flat?


----------



## Knave

Yes, it’s like that. I think their cattle are slower. Lol. Their box is a bit roomy, but it’s the same concept. 

The pressure is the change of speed. The noise and cattle add to it, but that’s where it’s tied up. That’s why I said it really has to be there. Now it is just trying to teach that it is a happy rest spot.


----------



## Knave

Bones

It was another hot day. The woman decided to stay in the yard in an effort to not get caught in a summer thunderstorm. They weren’t lucky enough to find rain. 

Bones did not find ambition in the muggy afternoon. The woman pushed him towards a small jump, which he cleared in a lazy manner. The littlest girl came out and asked if she could take pictures.

Taking pictures was fun for Bones. He found snacks everywhere they went. After a while the man came out and got on behind the woman. They went on a short walk and when they came back the little girl asked for a turn. Then a woman came and they all stood in the yard talking. 

Bones always liked lazy afternoons. He was ready for the heat to break, but the shade of the trees and the green grass made for happiness.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones stood patiently while the little girl drug a mounting block over to try and saddle him for her mother. He didn’t mind when she continually readjusted the saddle pads, and he only took one step away when she stumbled on the big blue shaky steps with the heavy saddle. He liked the little girl. She was always one to pet on him and tell him nice things.

On their way to the arena the little girl rode beside them on a bike. She was barefoot as a necessity with her bad foot; she wasn’t allowed to ride herself for quite a while. She told them a story she made up about Miss Iissippi and Miss Ouri and how they made their Poppa Lations angry. 

The woman laughed and told her she should write a children’s book one day. At the arena the little girl opened the chute. Bones held himself together much better on this day. The little girl came down and praised him when they finished. For a reward the woman let him go down the fence a couple times. There was nothing Bones loved more.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Bones

Zeus’s little girl was nervous. She hated needles, and she knew that either way her surgery would require them. She was like an edgy horse whenever it came into her mind. It was on her mind now because she accidentally hit it and broke the nail from the skin and it was sore. 

Zeus had finally taken the spot of the pony Moon in her mind. He stayed calm no matter her storm. She wasn’t supposed to be doing much, but she’d convinced her mother that there would be enough time for her to be slowed down after the surgery. Zeus made her laugh as he tried to join her in the hammock. Then she thought she would throw the family blanket over his back and sit with him.

She even talked her way into riding Bones around practicing gymkhana events the next day. Bones was slow and steady for her. Both horses’ display of calmness brought down her energy level.


----------



## SueC

I have been wondering where you got a Fjord Horse living in the rangelands, but then I have to remind myself that there are a lot of horse trucks too!  Is there a story behind Zeus? Where and when and how you got him? Are you particularly enamoured by the breed? (I am, love them! But then I also love lots of other breeds. Something so wild about the Fjords though, far closer to the Przewalski horse than other breeds.) And why he's got a Greek name and is Scandinavian? ;-) I mean, he could have been Thor, or Odin, or Loki; but I guess all the Scandinavian gods are already taken with the Fjord Horses?


----------



## Knave

Very funny you mention the name Loki @SueC. That was his name when we bought him! We looked up the name and found him to be a trickster god, and we did not prefer him growing up to have that nature. Lol. So, my husband and the little girl were talking, and they decided to stick with the general theme, but to make him strong and manly. 

I was curious about the breed and little girl thought they were beautiful. The breeding history made them sound perfect for her next horse to start. We debated between buying a mustang or looking for a fjord, but we didn’t want to start her off with our hotter style of quarter horses. Like we always say about horses, we wanted to “set her up for success” as well. 

Then I looked for one. You are right. It was very hard to find one in the states. Eventually I ran across him by chance when I had given up. She paid for him with the money she made off of the pony, and we paid for half of the trip to pick him up. She even became pen pals with the seller’s daughter and they keep each other updated on their progress (That little girl kept a fjord filly).

We all are falling in love with the little guy though! We have discussed buying him from her for her. Lol. If he turns out to be as nice as he seems that will be what we do. Little girl thinks we should give her the money now.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I didn’t answer when. In December we took the trip. Someone had spoken for Moon, but they hadn’t picked her up at that point. We only have certain times we can travel, so we lent her the money when we had the chance to take the trip. 

Zeus was a weanling stud colt and already so kind, but a bit spoiled. He was smaller than the filly born that year, but bigger than the other stud colt. He took the trailer ride so adult acting. 

Moon left about two weeks after that. We made the trip, because my girls had school.


----------



## Knave

Bones

It was nearing 100*F when the woman asked Bones to run the barrels. He didn’t mind this as much as most would, because if he were doing something in the heat at least it was something a bit different. He always enjoyed change. 

On their ride home they were involved in what they would consider a traffic jam. A pickup had stopped beside them to talk on a narrow dirt road. A bob wire fence stood beside them. Then a ranger pulled up behind them and they jokingly honked horns at each other. Bones had once been petrified of vehicles, but now he enjoyed being in the center of any action. He sat eating crested wheat while everyone enjoyed talking.

Later, when the woman unsaddled him, she gave him a bath. He hated water, and he hated baths. After she finished he was happy to see the trailer bringing home Beamer and Lucy. They had left the night before for work and were finally home.


----------



## SueC

These photo tweakers are really something - it's so beautiful to look at these arty photos! 

It seems to be just made for accentuating the rugged beauty of the part of the world you live in.

Sunsmart hated water too at first, like it was the Bubonic Plague or something. Now he just dislikes it a lot. If I'm hosing him it helps if it's slightly warm water, like from our bore in summer. We kind of make a game out of bathtime! ;-)



He likes to hold the sponge and he's looking to do that here! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

That is an awesome photo!


----------



## SueC

Talented husbands come in handy sometimes! ;-)


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Bones

As the woman tied the leather bags unto her saddle she felt joyful. She was ready for a change of scenery. Later, when the horses were unloaded from the trailer Bones showed his excitement for the day in the mountains as well. He pranced around displaying the energy coiled up inside. 

Lucy was much less excited about the morning ride. She’d been branding the day before and was mellow in the heat. She steadily made her way up the mountainside until they found the aftermath of the fire they had ridden out to see. Luckily, there was not much to see as the planes were quick to shut it down when the flames erupted.

On their way back to the trailer they stopped to eat lunch. Bones played with the tree he was tied to and dug a hole in the dry rocky ground. He was a busy minded horse, never settling down when everyone else sat. Lucy however napped during lunch. The steep climb had tired her.

The ride back to the trailer seemed short and neither the woman nor Bones were ready to go home. However there were things to do. It was a beautiful morning.


----------



## SueC

Seems you're dealing with fire danger in your summers too, in your part of the world! What's the annual rainfall at your place? We get around 750mm here in Redmond (just under 30 inches), sometimes more - mostly through mid-autumn through winter to late spring, with a summer drought. Today it's gales and rain again; it will go on for a day or two and then typically we'll get some lovely sunny winter days with cold nights (riding weather!).

I am so curious now as to how things will pan out with Zeus. How old is he right now? If he'll be a "keeper" it will be interesting to see how Fjords adapt to cow work!  A good horse is always a good horse, of course; and even my harness-bred Sunsmart chases cows around for fun when in the pasture (the late-cut stallion thing is probably a significant factor for him). You've probably seen that little clip we caught of him doing that when he first ran in pasture with cattle. :rofl:

Looking at Bones' facial expressions in the working cattle photos - and even with the mechanical cow (which I'd love to have explained to me at some point - what you do with that and the horse! ) - I see a lot of stallion mannerisms about him. Did you hint he was proud cut?

Best of luck and :hug: to little girl about her toe surgery. We're thinking of you today! There's a funny European saying people tell injured children: "It'll all be healed up by the time you're married!"


----------



## Knave

We average about 9” of rain and 30” of snow. This year it seems like there is a lot of dry grass already.

Zeus is 15 months. He wants so badly to be a grown horse that it is funny. He doesn’t care to do the baby things, but if she crawls into his back for a second he is so proud. He has such a kind personality that I bring him out when we have a visitor who wants to love on a horse. 

I was thinking about that with Sunsmart... wondering what he would do given the knowledge of how to work a cow. 

I think it will be interesting to see what Zeus thinks of these things! We all keep talking our big dreams for him, but he is so young that we are stuck with the fantasy.

The mechanical cow has a remote. So, you can work your horse on him and practice all of the things you do when you are cutting. Unlike a real cow, you can practice exactly what is needed. It is really helpful and also a lot of fun. I am not so great at working the remote as well as riding my horse... I know what’s coming, or I get too involved when it is fast to even think about correcting my horse at anything. Lol

Yes, he is at the least proud cut. I wouldn’t be surprised at all for him to be a crypt. Actually, he has a little ball, little like a walnut, in his sack. I wonder if what is a deformed testicle dropped. It would be very expensive and time heavy for me to take him to get tested and get the surgery. Since I can handle him well and I like his temperament so much I have decided to leave him how he is.


----------



## Knave

Also @SueC, thank you for the well wishes today.


----------



## Knave

Bones

The roping cattle were not a part of the stock cattle. They were purchased each spring and sold again come fall, excepting a couple that were kept for beef and occasionally one would be kept as a replacement heifer and become breeding stock. Today the red heifer proved again to the woman that she needed either sold or ate. She was a wretched animal. She was pretty enough, but her temperament was horrid.

She ran under Lucy’s neck a couple of times, and Bones was trying his hardest to keep her out. When she ran through him he grabbed the skin on her neck and he wanted to hurt her, but the woman held him back. He was working hard today. Harder than she’d ever seen him work, and if she were honest with herself it was the most intense cutting she’d ever done as well. Not everything was perfect, but it was fast and hard. Bones was wound tightly. The woman was worried he wouldn’t hold himself together much longer as his emotions boiled.

He did contain himself to cutting, and she quit him as soon as he gave her the chance. She wondered what had gotten into him. The night before they had ridden in the yard. It was a short ride because the woman didn’t want to leave the little girl. The man ponied Zeus, who was stubbornly dragging behind Lucy. The woman allowed Bones to discipline the horse. It worked, but it brought out a level of studdiness in Bones that seemed to drag into this ride.

It may have been the moon. The cattle were spooking and running. Even the dogs had an odd level of tension.


----------



## SueC

Awwwww! In a hammock with a book and a pretty pink bandage on the foot and a horse looking on! That's not such a bad life waiting for the toe to heal now! What's the book? Now just add ice-cream! ;-)


Funny things happen sometimes with animals when the weather changes or the wolves howl or whatever!


----------



## Knave

She said the book is “The Trials of Apollo, The Missing Oracle.” She said it is a comedy. 

This morning her toe hurts. Hopefully she will feel good enough to do it again today.


----------



## SueC

All our best wishes for the speedy toe recovery of the little girl with the big book! 

Toes have a lot of nerve endings and can really hurt. Brett had to have toenail surgery to both big toes as at 13 years old and says that was one of the most painful things he's ever experienced, and it hurt pretty badly for a couple of days after, but then it got better. (And by the time he was married, it didn't hurt at all anymore.)

Comedy is an excellent reading choice in this situation because laughter is one of the best medicines. It actually increases your feel-good hormones and lowers pain levels. Except when you have broken ribs - then it's a really bad idea!


----------



## Knave

Zeus 

Zeus was taken out by the woman. After a small amount of ground work he was given a bath. He was like a dog that wanted to run and roll whenever he was wet. He had matured some though, and he was able to maintain a half dignified walk back to the tack room where the woman trimmed his feet. It was too hot to be doing that kind of work. 

Later the woman took overgrown radishes into their pen. He was back with Lucy again. He happily munched away, but Lucy was showing her flare for the dramatic beside him. She wanted a radish, but every time she picked one up the green stem would chase her across the pen. The woman laughed while Zeus enjoyed being able to eat their treat without much sharing.


Bones

The temperature dropped and the wind blew waves across the alfalfa. He had preformed well the night before. Whatever was bothering him had passed with the sunrise. 

The roan horse joined them for their ride down the dirt road. With the wind blowing the sky had turned a dull shade of grey because of the dust in the air. Bones often worked with this horse, and he had been with him in the arena many times, but this was something new for him. The roan made him nervous today.

He didn’t hit that slow lope that Bones so loved. It was a lope he could maintain for miles and the lope he always used for this ride. The roan moved with a speed that saw the miles fade quickly behind. Bones didn’t struggle to keep up, but his nerves boiled under his skin. He tried to break into a true run and leave the roan behind, but the woman pulled him back into the uncomfortable speed that lay somewhere between a lope and a run.

He was relieved when they made their way back and left the roan. The nerves which were playing with him stayed behind as well. The wind did not leave them though, and the woman hurried to unsaddle and escape the rocks that peppered her skin.


----------



## SueC

@*Knave* , I love that you are writing this like a novel, and illustrating it so beautifully, and doing both so wonderfully well. Something interesting one of my favourite authors, Jeanette Winterson (very Dahl-esque!), said is basically that you can write and live your own life like a novel, by how you live it, and write yourself as a real character, with real agency, and live with real agency, instead of just letting life happen to you, as is a real risk especially if you are doing 9-5 rat race in something existentially useless (and that's not you, obviously, but it is many many people, who are stuck like that until they find a way to get out and live with passion and authenticity).

I think writing like you are doing makes it easier to see the extraordinary things about your life, and the opportunities you have for making your life even more extraordinary.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think that you are right. It is funny to look at it, at the end of the day, from a narrative perspective. I do tend to notice things like how pretty the alfalfa is, or the sky, or the new flowers. But, when you look at yourself from the outside, it creates a different feeling. Oddly, it allows for empathy I want to say.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @*SueC* I think that you are right. It is funny to look at it, at the end of the day, from a narrative perspective. I do tend to notice things like how pretty the alfalfa is, or the sky, or the new flowers. But, when you look at yourself from the outside, it creates a different feeling. Oddly, it allows for empathy I want to say.


Yeah, it's really interesting to try to consider things from an external, helicopter sort of perspective! And as you say, it really changes your perspective, in a way that can come in very useful for real life and dealing with other people.

People are always going on about opposable thumbs and mathematics and technology, but I think the most brilliant thing humans have culturally is stories.  And the most humanising thing, too. A thing that can grow your mind and change your heart, put you into other people's shoes, and take you travelling to other worlds.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Both horses were making major improvements in their cutting. Today they could use a break from the arena, but several other horses and riders were there to practice.

The horse with the short tail had been there before, and the roan and the both of the blacks were there. One was lame, and Bones was tasked with ponying him around for his exercise. He didn’t care for the horse. Once, when he was younger, the horse ran up behind him and the rider on his back whipped him with a rope. Bones never forgot these types of things, and he made dirty looks and attempted to grab the horse as they loped circles. 

There was a dramatically contrasting bay and a palomino that neither Bones or Lucy had been around before. Bones cut well, sliding down low into the dirt and turning hard and fast. He was trying very hard to control his desire to push out. He kicked up a couple times in frustration at holding back, but he still managed to display self control by staying back.

Lucy also put on a good show. During the ride though a summer thunderstorm made its way over the mountain ridge. Lightning peppered in its wake, and the man hated being that close to the bright lines. He took off out of the arena without parting words and ran Lucy home. The woman waited longer, and rain was falling on her as she began her trek home. Lightning flashed above her head and the thunder cracked. It was only then that she broke Bones into a run for a moment, both of them bursting with nerves. 

The short run brought both Bones and the woman back to the moment and she laughed at herself as she slowed him down. She doubted that she could outrun the Lord’s will however fast she went.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, and Lucy

The air held that feeling of another summer storm; it was thick and warm. Thunder cracked all around, but the lightning stayed hidden somewhere above the grey clouds. The man looked up occasionally to make sure he didn’t see any flashes.

Beamer was out with his girl. She planned on competing against other ranch kids in a branding contest, and it was her first practice. She’d roped before for work, but she’d never roped with a header in front of her. Beamer had been to many branding contests in his day, and he was a good and steady rope horse for the girl.

The girl was a natural athlete, so the roping came easy enough. She also was a person who excelled with pressure and held a very competitive attitude. Unlike many children, she did not cave when things seemed overwhelming. This was a skill needed in the moment. The man on the ground yelled directions, and although she roped the calf on the end of her father’s rope, it was apparent that she did not understand the orders being given. 

The riders realized they needed to change their method. Bones was charged with being a work horse then. He pulled the dummy around and around, feeling like a circus pony must. Lucy and Beamer took turns getting into the correct position for roping. After a time the man told the woman to rope, and Lucy pulled the dummy without so much as a spook. Eventually Bones took back the job of pulling.

The girl quickly caught on to the new vocabulary she was hearing. Beamer’s experience combined with her natural abilities allowed for her to quickly pick up the changes they wanted her to make. 

As the thunder picked up heavier the man looked to the sky. A bolt of lightning finally made its way out of the grey clouds. They decided to leave then. The storm stayed away long enough for them to plod their way home.


----------



## Knave

A summer thunderstorm, unchanged from beauty


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The horses and the people were in need of a night off from the arena and the pressure. Lucy and Bones were taken out, down the black asphalt and through the shop to the brush where they followed along where an old railroad once stood.

The couple walked slowly, their words hanging in the air. The woman suddenly stepped off of Bones and picked up an old coin. Everything was rubbed off, but she could tell it was a coin, and she was happy to slip her treasure into her pocket.

As they continued along the dog picked up a stick, and very proud he carried his treasure along for the ride. Bones became jealous, for he loved sticks and he was sure the stick was meant to be his. The man asked the dog to hand it to him and split it for them to share. Bones and Ozzy both carried their sticks happily for a bit, but when Ozzy ran back by the horses Bones dropped his stick on accident. He was convinced then that Ozzy stole it from him and he was very angry about it all.

The woman laughed as Bones kept trying to sneak shots at the dog in his anger of the stolen stick. It was obvious that Bones needed some time to be himself and the outside ride was giving them each the break they craved. The practice and training was a lot of fun, but it was important for them all to come back down.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, and Lucy

The littlest girl was discouraged. She said to her mother “You must never know how much something means to you until it is taken away.” She missed riding, not so much riding Pete, but riding in general. She sat each afternoon while horses were saddled and she was left alone with her books.

This day had been a bit rough for her and Elvis, so the mother took some pitty. The little girl was thrilled when she was lifted onto Bones. She sat in the shade sneaking little moments of letting him make moves towards the dog. She was happier when she was lifted back off of him and gimped herself back to her books. 

The three riders then left to another night of arena work. Bones practiced the gymkhana events before playing circus horse with the black dummy. Last year he was needed last minute to run the events, and this year the woman wanted him to be prepared. 

Beamer’s girl roped the dummy well, and Bones even was given some time to practice while Lucy took over circus duties. The girl found the fun she had been missing. She tried to outrun the other horses on their turns to rope and laughed when she was beaten. 

They moved on to live cattle eventually. The woman was roping poorly on this night, and although the man roped well Lucy was nervous and blowing his shots. The black horse was having to turn most of the cattle, and it gets hard on a horse doing that much pulling. The girl roped well though. She laughed at Bones when her mother jumped off to take ropes off of cattle. “Stay Bones” and then when a calf was on the fight the woman called for him and ran behind him. The girl said he was more of a dog than a horse, and that he reminded her of the horse from the movie Tangled. They called it quits early out of kindness to the black horse.

The woman asked to work a cow since it had not been roped. Bones wasn’t finishing his ends, and she was frustrated. She didn’t usually try to change anything if she got frustrated, because she thought it made for poor training. On this day though it wasn’t the irritation but the logic that made her ask him for the speed in the run he was lacking. He worked brilliantly after she sped him up, but the consequence still showed itself in his nerves. 

His intensity melted away on the ride home. She hoped that he would not go back into the cutting pen nervous, but still that he would hold himself responsible for the lesson he was taught.


----------



## SueC

I am really curious about something. How do you make your hats stay on when riding? When I was 23 I had an Akubra for protecting my face from the sun while doing fieldwork for my job. If the wind blew even slightly, off it went. Stockmen ride with it, I don't think I could. What's the secret? Hat pins? Superglue?

I have a Sombrero now for gardening in summer - it's great for that; it's mesh-like and lets air through while shading the face, and it stays on because it has a big string under it for that purpose!  Couldn't ride with it though, would get airborne...

Another question is about your gymkhana events. Over here, in the English tradition, gymkhana events are things like egg-and-spoon races, bending races, barrel races, walk-trot-canter races, saddle trotting races, sprint races, general games on horseback. What sorts of events do you have where you live?


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC! The hats fit pretty well. They come in a broad range of sizes. It also is a bit of practice! Hahahaha. Many little kids are around chasing hats... You can make them stay on with pins or a stampede string, but all of that makes my head hurt. I must be over sensitive about it, but the pins dig in even holding the stampede string on. Also, I feel like a child when I wear a stampede string...

Gymkhana events, at the gymkhana the girl will run at, include the barrels, poles and keyhole each time. Then they add a couple events that are more fun and seem to change around each year. Last year there was a duck race and jousting rings off around an arena.


----------



## Knave

Beamer and Bones

Beamer was known to detest the gymkhana events. He was reminiscent of a blown up barrel horse, and it irritated the woman because she knew for a fact that the horse had never been pressured or even actually ran the barrels in his whole life. She assumed it was the environment he had been exposed to at gymkhanas. Kids ran every direction and horses were plowed into or even kicked.

His girl was always a timid rider. It wasn’t until the last year that she had even tried to lope the barrels. Until that year she had loped for work when necessary, but not unless she had no other option. Beamer had always cared for her, but whenever she took him to town he would become almost belligerent. Then, last year, when she began her barrel pattern at a practice in town, she broke into a lope and he bucked her off hard and unapologetically. She stepped back on and loped circles, but he wasn’t asked to go gymkhana. Bones took his place. 

Bones did well in town. He loved the people and the excitement. However, even at four he was one to babysit if he thought it necessary. He pleasure loped the events for her, only showing his youth in the jousting. He wasn’t afraid of the sword, but loping up to the rings hanging from the bucking chutes was asking a lot.

Tonight they were practicing the events. Bones was quick for the woman, and he understood the patterns and ran them well. The girl wanted to take Beamer again. He was her horse and her riding had dramatically improved over the last two years. She knew he was a faster horse than Bones, and she was afraid Bones wouldn’t speed up for her. She kept things slow tonight and Beamer managed to do well through practice. She ran Bones once, which she enjoyed, but she maintained her high hopes for the horse she loved.


----------



## Dragoon

Good luck big girl in the gymkhana! Just getting Beamer to perform for you will be worth more than winning a ribbon riding some other horse! 
Trust me, been there!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon you are right! I understand her too; when I was little I hated riding a different horse. Even now I don’t care to ride another horse just to win some silly event!! It seems to not mean anything I guess.


----------



## SueC

Hullo Knave! :wave: You can tell the little girl that I too won't be riding for foot-related reasons for at least six weeks, and I think that's the worst part about breaking three (!!!!!) metatarsals this afternoon! So, she's not the only one she knows anymore going through a no-riding period just now. :hug:


----------



## Knave

I will tell her @SueC. She will definitely be sorry for you. She hates being left behind each night and watching everyone ride, but Elvis has started to hurt again something awful and she is ready again to try and get rid of him.


----------



## SueC

I send anti-Elvis vibes to little girl and a big :hug:! On the up side, there are lovely books, and now I will definitely get the tax done quickly...


----------



## Knave

She has taken to toting around my old college books. Lol. I saw yesterday that she was reading Communicating Effectively. I doubt it is very interesting. She finished Cultural Anthropology, which I believe made it into her shelves. It was a more interesting course I guess. Hahahahaha


----------



## SueC

This is both hilarious and wonderful at the same time!


----------



## Knave

It is funny @SueC. I remember she went through a phase that lasted a couple of years when she was very small. I think she was four and five or five and six. Anyways, she refused to read any fiction. At the time she very much lacked a sense of humor, and she said there was no point in reading fiction. She was like a little prodigy of a cranky old lady.  Eventually she developed a sense of fun, and she went through all of the kids books she could get her hands on.


----------



## knightrider

When I was a teacher, I found that the special education kids had no interest in fiction. On our visits to the library, all they wanted was non-fiction, no matter how hard I tried to interest them in fiction. I've always wondered why--maybe because some intuitive part of them knew they needed to know about life and non-fiction is a direct line to real life.

When I because a school librarian, I had to teach the gifted kids, and they wanted no part of non-fiction, only fiction for them!

Both of my kids growing up had no interest in non-fiction but devoured fiction. I figured they might be fairly gifted. Both got good grades anyway, so they weren't too slow.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I know at the time she said that it was silly to read books that weren’t real. She didn’t think there was any value to them. Like I said, it was an odd little phase which was connected to her lack of humor. Maybe like a special education student she had a lack of social skills. She was extremely empathetic, which she kept, but also very literal.

A traveling book salesman came to the house at the time and sold me a bundle of jr high science books. She loved those things. That’s what she wanted to read at night, and when she finished them she asked for books on subjects that interested her. 

Then, like I said, she outgrew it. She loved all books after she finally gave fiction a chance. Now she still reads anything she gets her hands on. She keeps the picture books and well as confiscating some of my old textbooks and even has a few old encyclopedias. I wish she would read the kindle, but she likes holding books and turning the pages I guess. Also, I am happy to say that she has a great sense of humor now, and is as quick witted as anyone. She tries to be less literal and gets along well in social situations.


----------



## SueC

I've always loved both. Non-fiction taught you useful thing about the world, fiction gave you alternative universes to escape to, vicarious experiences and what-ifs, while also teaching you useful things about the world. I read everything I could, even the backs of Weeties packets when having breakfast. Friends and I even read the telephone book once in the summer holidays when I was about the same age as your little girl, and laughed till we cried at unusual names, and then we made up stories about their imaginary lives and produced little illustrated books on those. We even laughed at the idea of sending the people their illustrated stories, but didn't actually do it! :rofl:

My late grandmother told me that when I was five, I was reading the newspaper to her at the shores of Lake Garda while we were sitting on a bench, and a small crowd of Italians gathered around in amazement. But Italians are super child friendly, and will gather around any child doing something interesting!   After I had pneumonia, Angelo at the little lakeshore coffee shop used to put so much cream on my hot chocolate that the cup would overflow into the saucer and I had to eat the cream off really carefully with the spoon.  The cream on top of the cup was bigger than the cup!  Such lovely people in the world and Angelo was so well named!

I've decided that the hat problem is in part that I was born by Caesarean section and so my head didn't get properly squashed, and so my forehead kind of planes back into an egghead, and there isn't much around the front to keep a hat on! Maybe I need to stuff in some foam or something. Or just keep wearing my helmet on the horse, and my stringed Sombrero for summer sun protection on the ground...


----------



## Knave

Well, for a moment my phone won’t allow me back into classic view, so I cannot like any posts!

That is a great story @SueC! She would love that game. I remember reading it too! I asked my parents to tell me about all the people on our phone card. I don’t remember them not knowing something about everyone. Back then the county sent out a big card type thing that you could hang on the wall with the numbers on it. 

There is a trick to folding paper towels and putting them in the hat... um I don’t know what you call the inside of it where it folds over... to help it fit just a bit better. My husband told me the other day that the window padding things work well too!


----------



## Knave

Bones

The sun was red. The little girl called them into the back room to see the sky and the perfect red ball. They went outside then. The woman stood looking for a time, and then decided to pull Bones out and sit on him while they watched the red sun sink behind the mountains. 

The little girl sat in the garden and pulled a radish for Bones. The sun eventually sank and they heard a cat crying. Quigley was out on a limb calling for help. The woman asked Bones to walk under the tree and lifted her arms to the cat. 

Bones thought he’d be funny then and grabbed the branch and pulled. The cat was flung out, but she landed on her feet as cats usually do.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Beamer

Bones was being used to help condition Beamer. The man was going to also have to use him soon enough for a roping, and Beamer was a horse who needed to be fit before doing much. 

The girl rode Beamer in the arena and around a pivot. He was hot, but he cared for her and she managed him well. The man took him out on the last two nights. He had forgotten how much horse Beamer was. He was a let out horse. He required a rider to hold him in, and as they wanted any movement they simply would let him out a bit. 

The woman laughed as she loped next to the man on Beamer. It was reminiscent of an old western movie. Beamer held his head in the air with his eyes wide and wanted nothing more than to go. The man held him back and shook his head in irritation. He loved Beamer, but he was reminded to appreciate his mare.


----------



## Knave

The little girl and the woman

The woman felt like she was coming up against a wall every direction she turned. They had seen one incompetent foot doctor who called it a wart when a child could diagnose the X-ray which showed a growth coming from under the bone. After that, she had taken the little girl for one surgery which didn’t work, and the tumor had shown signs of being back within the week. It was back, and they went to another surgeon who made a new plan. Margins needed to be minded. All that was holding anyone back was the pre authorization required from the insurance.

It had been over a week. No one understood the quickness with which Elvis could grow excepting the doctor who first tried to remove it. The little girl was so frustrated. Sometimes the toe hurt something terrible. Sometimes it didn’t bother her too much, but it always slowed her down. She wasn’t allowed to do very much at all. Waiting, for a little girl, always seemed like eternity. She was emotional and had now become tired.

The woman called the hospital, she wrote an email to the insurance, nothing seemed to be happening. They discussed trying to get a surgeon to do the surgery with cash, but it had been hard enough to find anyone willing to do it at all since it had returned so quickly. They all hoped and prayed that the next week the surgery would happen.


----------



## knightrider

Oh, I am so sad for you. That looks AWFUL. Your poor daughter. I am so sorry, and hope it is resolved immediately if not sooner.


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @knightrider. I hope so too. I am so disgusted with our medical system.


----------



## Dragoon

OMG, so that's Elvis?! 
Well, I'm really relieved he's not as big as what I imagined...when I hear the word 'tumor' I picture something no less than a grapefruit. A marble is much better. But a lost marble would be fabulous. Too bad you are too far away for a visit from our haflinger baby. He's an expert at stepping on toes. He's got mine three times. Broke one three months ago. Elvis wouldn't stand a chance...

Seriously, I am very sorry little girl and her family has to go through this. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that soon Elvis will be gone and those cute toes will once again sparkle with fresh polish! 

This, too, shall pass...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I am glad it is not a grapefruit for sure! Maybe there is another marble inside of the toe, but still no grapefruit. It was cut off down to the bone on that side about two weeks ago. I am afraid that in another two weeks it will be closer to your imagination. I just wish it was gone now! Ugh.


----------



## SueC

Your medical system makes me want to projectile vomit. :angrily_smileys: Ours isn't perfect, but no waiting for signatures from insurance companies, because that kind of thing is all covered under our simple Medicary levy system. Nobody should be making a little girl wait for surgery, let alone for surgery on a fast-growing tumour, and on a sensitive body part to boot.

Grrrr grrrr grrrr. :twisted:

Hoping for a speedy resolution to this horrible situation.

Big hugs for you and the little girl. :hug:

PS: What do you call 1000 insurance executives at the bottom of the ocean? - A good start.


----------



## Knave

Hahahahaha! Thank you @SueC. I finally have a better attitude again. We were both feeling sorry for her this morning.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

Zeus had been left behind as farming picked back up. His little girl was rarely allowed to spend much time with him, and although the woman was supposed to keep working with him some days she didn’t even take him out. 

Other days she took him out to lunge him or show him something new. Today tractors drove in and out of the yard constantly. He watched when Bones was taken out, and he was pleasantly surprised to be taken out next.

The old man had visited the day before and stood watching him. He asked the woman if she could pack a deer out on the little colt. She hesitated, “today?” “Yes, if you had to.” the old man answered. She though about it for a minute, then told him she figured she could, as he had seen the buffalo hide she fleshed and hadn’t been bothered. He proceeded to tell her a story then. She loved his stories and had always been enthralled by them since she was little enough to crawl into his lap. He told her stories of horses and work back when he was younger.

Today she worked Zeus with a plan in mind. Zeus didn’t mind as he liked to learn new things and felt that he was a much older horse than he was. The little girl watched and laughed. They took pictures of baby Zeus and sent them to the old man. They were captioned “We didn’t have a deer, so we improvised with a lion and a fox.”


----------



## SueC

Wonderful! 

That Zeus is very handsome. He wouldn't be leaving my place! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

@SueC we all love the little guy! If he turns out as good as we believe he will we will probably buy him from her for her. 

I know, I know, we are horrible examples for the child. She is a good business man though making us think this is a good idea! Lol. In reality she will take a hit if we end up doing it though. I’m sure she could make a good amount of money selling him, and we won’t pay her more than enough to replace what she bought him for and purchase another colt.


----------



## SueC

If you're properly besotted with one excellent horse that fulfils your requirements, that makes it so much easier to train and sell subsequent other horses. The biggest horse-shaped space in your heart is already filled. ;-)

Having a great horse is sort of like being married! :rofl: Other horses? Nope, all good here!


----------



## Dragoon

I don't mean to be a downer, but I have to point out the elephant in the room...but what does Zeus have to do to be considered 'good'?

You are a ranching family and work cattle. Your leisure rides seem to involve games relating to cattle. Zeus will grow up to be a short round golden ball bred to pull carts?? Even if he has astouding conformation (for a Fjord), can he be 'good' to a ranching family? 

Just wondering, and very curious, as I am putting beginning rides on a short round orange ball of a Haflinger. I've gotten very attached, as he is the most affectionate and dog-like of all the horses here. Also the most stubborn and eager to fight. He is up for a good game of tug-o-war anytime you want to try him. Walk left around the pylon instead of right? Ha! It's on!! And like any good sportsman, he forgives you for winning and looks forward to the re-match! 

But I digress...the two breeds are similar in build...Fjords may be thicker. As an English rider, I am interested in jumping. I dream of winning the lotto and being able to buy the Haflinger baby. Though I may have to find some different games to play with him...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon you are right that Zeus will likely never be “good” in the way that Bones is. He probably won’t ever work a cow like a cutting horse, or even play the town games she likes with any level of competition. Lol. I am sure she will try to run the barrels on the fat little dude.

The requirements we have will be different to call him good though. She needs a horse that she can get all of her jobs done on. It doesn’t have to be pretty, just solid and trustworthy. She needs to be able to pull calves to the fire at brandings, go off by herself in the mountains to find cows that need gathered, and spend long days pushing cows down the road. A horse that is safe for work and willing to work hard and understand a job makes those days so much easier.

Myself, I like a horse like Bones. I love to use him at work and have the fun of him showing off his athleticism for cutting when a cow tries him. He is uber focused on the cows and the job. That bit of heat required though makes certain times not as nice too. Little girl doesn’t particularly like cutting. She likes doing her job, but with the same temperament I like to imagine Zeus having for work. She is dependable and steady, but she’s not wound up often. A nervous horse doesn’t suit her well, because although she loves to trot up and run the side of a drive or go do something more exciting than simply trailing in the back, she doesn’t run around like crazy worrying about everything. She is happy enough to just sit in the dust in the back talking with her horse and naming the calves.

Although she likes to compete in town occasionally, she is also not a child set on winning. She enjoys showing off her horses, but she is proud of getting them there and keeping them calm and friendly. Her sister is the competitor, but not her.

Side note: I love hearing about your fat little guy! I wonder how alike they are. Zeus can be seriously stubborn. What are you going to direct him towards? I didn’t know that you liked to jump! That is awesome!


----------



## Knave

Bones 

It had been a while since Bones and the woman went out into the brush alone. They had been busy working towards the upcoming cutting and helping condition Beamer or practice roping.

Today they loped down the dusty road. It wasn’t as hot as it had been, but the smoke still hung in the sky, and in the still air the dust kicked up behind them and mixed into the haze. The dog occasionally took off after some small creature, and Bones longed to join him.

They came to their favorite spot. The woman felt a tinge of sadness. She had given a friend directions to this spot when she was discouraged hunting the last year. She held no ill will towards hunting, but she felt something akin to a traitor. The herd of deer that they always spooked up had never returned. They no longer saw antelope or the coyotes stalking the fawns. The grass had grown tall this year making the distinction away from the animals bedding down and grazing it short.


----------



## Dragoon

If those are your requirements, then Zeus may indeed be 'good'!

I think Orange ball would excell at whatever he is trained to do eventually!

You asked me about him a while ago, but he is quite complex...

He is not mine, but the BO's. He was purchased as a yearling with the intent of flipping him for profit. BO has very limited experience with horses. Has never ridden or trained, doubt he's ever groomed one. I refused to touch the baby since he smashed into my head, stepped on my foot, and kicked me in the knee when I tried to pick his feet. NOT my job!
I've only been riding a few short years, I help on the farm to help work off my pony's board. BO refuses to hire an actual horse trainer. Orange is now three and got quite dangerous. Horses stay out year round here, come in in the winter months. Orange learned to follow my gelding into the barn. He could not be led safely anywhere. He learned he could rip away from the BO and go running. Foot trims required sedation...

Sorry for the novel, but it may factor into why this horse is so pushy. Or may not. 
I took pity on the baby, encouraged by the BO saying he would sell him as soon as hes rideable. Good riddance, right!
I watch a lot of horse videos! 
This horse does NOT react like any of the horses in the videos. Or the sensitive OTTB mare I had been working with. He is about the opposite of sensitive as you can get. 
I finally googled 'training Haflingers' and spent hours reading. The common theme to all was 'They are NOT like other horses!'
If I had to sum up Orange it would be super friendly, super smart, and super pushy. 

Pushy. Likes to test his weight against....everything. Fences, other horses, humans feeble attempts to guide him anywhere. Other horses are compliiant. Will generally avoid conflict or discomfort and do the thing that releases them from pressure. 

Not Orange! Will joyously test everything! And not once. Again and again, always in the hope that one time he will win. I say 'joyously' because he's so happy all the time. He is dog-like in his eagerness to spend time with me. He comes if I call him and even if I don't. He follows me at the fence if I am walking by and waits at the gate if I'm anywhere outside. Last week he gave a little whinny as I walked by leading another horse. And if I go into his field and get one of the mares instead of him, he forces his head in between me and the mare and that's how we walk up to the gate. Goofy loveable horse. He makes my heart melt!

And I am 'mean' to him. 
I was not prepared for the level of pressure it takes to get him to listen. He is NOT like any of the horses in the videos. He both loves attention, but does not want to please. Pressure means a contest, a game, and he loves those! I conclude this because he will deliberately do the thing that gets him a correction. Over and over. Until he decides he won't play anymore. 
I have a Dually halter. I would not be able to do a thing with him without it. He rips right through rope halters. Not enough bite. He never learned as a baby to give to pressure. In fact, he learned to charge into it. OR perhaps that is his nature. He is bred to pull, and pull hard. 

He used his big head and neck to shove people around and bit like crazy. Playing, like he does with the other geldings. Elbowing HARD barely slows him down. He does not feel pressure like the other horses. It has taken months. I punch him in the nose for biting. He is very hard to discourage. I'm happy to say he's loads better. And still, he loves me.

Riding has been interesting. Backing him was no problem, as he loves to be touched. Wandering around with you on his back is fine with him. He wants you to go with him. Steering...hmmmm....
After many battles, I can now steer him at a walk. Easily too. Starts to turn off my seat and just a suggestion with the reins. 
Trotting is fine with him. Likes to include you in his travels. Steering while trotting...hmmm....back to battling. For some reason, its a whole new fight. He is starting to comply but its taken weeks. 

He is very smart and forgets nothing.

For example, when leading, he would bite me. After many elbows, he would just bump my arm with his nose. After many elbows, he learned to touch my arm and lift head out of elbows reach. I would stop walking and hit with elbow. His new thing is to touch my head or ponytail in the centre where no elbow can reach. He walks along going touch, touch, touch. He has not in the least given up bothering me, just is trying to do it without getting corrected. (I'm now flipping the lead rope over my shoulder)
He makes me laugh so much! I find it hard to dicipline an animal having such fun with his games. He does this with the other horses, BTW. When lunging, gets behind them and bops their tails, running along going bop, bop, bop and ignores their ear pinning, teeth baring and threats to kick. When one finally gets angry and turns to chase him, he'll go do it to another horse. Young boys, I swear! 

I'll be reading your girl's adventures with Zeus with great interest!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon they definitely have some similarities! I love your description. I blamed Zeus’s pulling away on bad handling at the breeders. They allowed it, so it continued I figured. I told the little girl she couldn’t start until I got it under control. 

It took a couple weeks for sure. The first time I didn’t lose him. The second time I fell on my face. Well, that was fine. I dallied off to Bones and he learned he could be pulled. He was smart though. Bones had that studdy anger about his antics. One time he tried to kick Zeus, and I wacked him. Bones gets his feelings hurt. He quit, but Zeus realized it and went to biting him! He didn’t respect other horses very well at all, and they had to teach him some really rough lessons.

He’s taken a few elbows to the nose himself, and he walks just far enough back to not get hit, but it’s just far enough. Lol. It seems to me that he takes three good tries, and I mean good, at something, but then it’s done. He does want to please though and is super friendly like your Orange. Nothing scares him!


----------



## Knave

Oh, I wanted to add @Dragoon that I do remember when I asked you. I was hesitant to ask you again and I’m so glad you answered! I am super impressed too that you stuck with Orange and his antics. I can’t imagine what a pain Zeus would have been having been allowed to turn three without discipline!

Like I said, I blamed the pulling on a learned trait. I don’t think I could have fixed it withou Bones’s help and he was little. I definitely didn’t let the little girl deal with him until then because it was such a touchy and difficult thing. Again, good job! It would be hard to put so much work into a horse that not only isn’t yours, but probably it isn’t really even understood by his owner how much you are doing.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh good for you! You're on top of the resistance! 
Three good tries is impressive. Nashville requires about twelve. Age and early handling may be a factor. 

For a horse, Nash is fearless! His reactions are odd to me. Strange noise lets go see what it is. Strange object, lets go chew on it. He chews everything, everything is a toy. If there were predators, he'd be the first one eaten. He'd stand his ground to see what it is, I joke!

Very difficult to get him with other horses. He pushes them until they attack. And he is hurt and confused because he only wants to play. I credit my gelding and the two mares I ride for teaching him respect. When I finally got permission to put him in with this group, they disciplined him without drawing blood, lol! And hours and hours of lunging the four of them as a group last winter taught him verbal cues from me. His whoa is as good as my geldings, which is impressive and darn handy now we're riding. 

I don't think I described him properly...he IS eager to please in that praise for something works a lot better than corrections for something. Laughing at the wrong thing once will get him to repeat the behaviour I have found. Its just that he chooses to do the opposite of what I want, often. Its like he must be convinced what the right response is. 

I wanted to give up after a month. He was physically and mentally tiring. Working with him meant going to get him. A huge battle to get him into the corrective halter, then a battle to get him led into the barn, a battle to get him into the crossties, a battle to brush him, and a battle to get each foot picked out. I hated how often he smashed his skull into mine and I had lots of bruises from his sneaky biting. I was used to the sensitive TB who needs a feather touch and gentle corrections to keep her calm. I didn't like having to be firm as necessary with Nash. But he was hurting me and had hurt others. The BO was talking about sending him to auction. I think he'd have gone for dog meat. He couldn't be led! Anywhere! The BO had to use a thick wooden cane to threaten him. (Remember I said he wasn't a horse person.)

I feel I 'get' him now. He is a rough and tumble boy filled with joy and enthusiasm for any game. The more attention he gets, the more he wants! I think he would do anything for a person who is nice to him.


----------



## SueC

Photos...please...


----------



## Dragoon

Wearing my gelding's english saddle and a thick non slip pad from Barefoot. And a grippy neoprene girth. He has no withers. Stuff just spins on his propane tank body,, but this combination never budges. We ride with clip on reins in the Dually halter. I refuse to use a bit until he understands he must give to cues at all gaits. I don't want to damage his mouth. 
Love this guy!

Wondering how the western saddle will stay on Zeus?


----------



## SueC

Very nice, @Dragoon ! Like that wide-awake expression on his face. And he looks tall for a Haflinger! 

I found this by accident, @Knave , and was quite impressed by this decorative mane pattern they do on some Fjord horses:






I'd not seen that before!


----------



## Knave

@SueC I had seen that before actually.  Little girl and I were obsessed with learning everything we could about the breed. I think they are just so cool! The perfect horse! Only they do have a different mind. I am sure it is a very good mind though.  We hope to not roach his mane, just so he looks more western. I think it’s funny because my Bones is roached. Sadly he’s been rubbing off the white of his mane, so if he doesn’t stop we may end up roaching it. I do think the patterns are neat. When he came he had a chessboard pattern, and I’ve seen pictures of some really cool ones, like hearts and even more intricate patterns.
@Dragoon he is very handsome! I’m sure he could jump some.  I read what you wrote about him to my family last night and my husband and I were joking about the level of pressure. We know! Little girl got mad at us and said Zeus was perfect, so I must come across like I don’t also know that part of it. I get what you were saying, that he is awesome but that he thinks differently and requires a ton of pressure. I get that he has to try several times to make sure it is the wrong answer.

Once Zeus struck. It wasn’t like a strike from a sensitive horse that would be intense, but it was slow and methodical, almost like let me try putting my hoof on you. I shouldn’t say struck, but I don’t know another term. Anyways, it was before little girl had taken him over because I was still not convinced he wouldn’t pull away. I got after him very big. I ran him across the yard whacking him and making him move. That would never be allowed. When he did it I had been in the process of closing a panel, so I went back to finish, and when I turned around he did it again! So I proceeded to repeat the process. He didn’t do it again that day, but the following day I was tying him up and talking over the fence to my father. Suddenly there was a hoof running down my calf.

I turned on that little colt so fast. I ran him around again and made him move. Now, knowing the level of pressure they take I am sure you can imagine how dramatic this looked. My father was not impressed with me. Lol. This is a man who is always after me for being too soft, doing things too slow. He just didn’t know what it would take. Anyways, Zeus never did try that again after that time. It was like he needed to be sure.


----------



## Dragoon

Yes! 
You have described the resistance perfectly. They are making sure there is no alternative. Not a bad attitude at all, no malice. They are cross examining what you'd like them to do. 

Nash now leads everywhere on a loose lead, one pace back to my right. Turns at a walk <g> from the twitch of a rein, and I allow him to nuzzle my hands and arms because I know he will not bite. I correct for teeth. I have been stressing the difference. 

Very interesting about the striking! That is the haflinger's go-to behavior when stressed. Strikes out with one or both front feet. 
My last instructor decided to lead him outside after class one day. She was warned he could not be led. They got past the gate and I watched her spinning to the inside to avoid the striking front feet. She was trying to prevent him from tanking off and he sure was upset! This was last fall. 
When I started working with him, we worked on leading first! For weeks...
Then I started lunging on the line. He acted scared of the whip and reared and struck out at it several times. The only time I've seen him look scared. He's over it now. When he first got here, one of the teenagers who lessened here a while decided she'd work with him. I'm not a fan of this girl. Really full of herself. Not sure what she 'taught' him. 
He wants to chew most objects. Then drops them and paws them with him front feet. Has to feel stuff with his feet, I guess. 

And yes, tell little girl these horses approach perfect. I watched a bunch of YouTube videos of eventing haflingers. They are monsters on the cross country course, flying over everything at full gallop. I'm now a fan of these 'all around' breeds. I have no doubt they could do well barrel racing and roping as well as dressage!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I’d bet she taught him to pull away.  I know it may be a trait of these types, but I think if they were told, three times or so, lol, they probably wouldn’t really develop such a habit. It is an awful one and it actually worried me quite a bit there in the beginning. I didn’t know if I would be able to fix it. I had plans, but I wasn’t sure. 

I am becoming a fan myself. My husband and I both, and obviously little girl and even the big girl, are really enamored with Zeus. We even called to buy his little brother for the big girl. Already he was sold at two months! 

I think, like I said he won’t be Bones, but also that he won’t have the issues the hot bred up horses have. He probably won’t be a star at any of the stuff we do, but I think he’ll do it all well enough. I think his legs are solid and his feet are strong. Mentally he’d be pretty tough to blow up and seems rather strong minded. I think he’ll handle hard days and he definitely will keep his weight on. He probably won’t worry too much about every little thing either.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones had been off the night before. The woman felt his aggression with the cattle. More had soured, and she understood his frustration, but his lack of emotional control over dramatized the situation. He was setting up the cattle in an effort to trap them, and he’d have hurt them had the woman not continued to get in his way. She even smacked him with the romal, and the discipline fed into his anger. 

The woman confessed her confusion with their relapse, for Bones was an aggressive animal and had once struggled to learn control. The man explained, “I think his demons are playing with him tonight. I can see it.” Then Bones began to kick and bite himself, and it became obvious his imaginary friends were out. She had wondered at some of his prior behavior over the last while, but it hadn’t escalated until then, so she hadn’t been certain.

She had changed some of his management in the last month. He had started refusing his supplements, and she allowed him the chance. Maybe he didn’t need them, she didn’t like how they dulled him. Then they also had happened to change his feed. Hives had shown themselves under his skin, but the flies were out in full force and the woman assumed he had an allergy to them.

The man brought more grass hay home that night, and the woman fed Bones his supplements. In the morning she gave him his oats with the vitamins and saddled him to ride. Instead of the sour cattle they went to the mechanical cow. The woman from the house came out to run it. 

He started out seriously, but he didn’t make mistakes or show anger. When they walked away from it the woman on the ground said they should try a slow version, and they turned back towards the stuffed cow. The woman on the ground began to play with the horse. When he realized she was teasing him his humor came out. He began to play with the cow and over dramatically pretended to cut. He looked back at the woman on the ground to show he knew it was her teasing him. They played for a bit longer and the tension left his body.

It was then that the woman realized not only was his attitude back to normal, but his hives were gone. The dogs were finishing a ramen salad, and he made faces at them and stole the noodles while the women talked. He was definitely full of himself and it was obvious to all he was glad to be back from the place he occasionally visited.


----------



## Dragoon

Trying to wrap my head around a horse being an aggressive animal...

I've not met too many horses really...I think of them as large deer, or rabbits...I suppose a deer or rabbit can have an aggressive moment, but not be an aggressive animal as a whole. Bones sounds like quite a character! If the haflinger can be brave (he is!),, then Bones can be aggressive...

I always say the anxious mare has voices in her head. They tell her bad things. As a rider,, you have to be louder than the voices. Bones sounds kookoo, too!


----------



## Knave

Lol @Dragoon, I knew a generally aggressive horse before him too. She was amazing. He isn’t people aggressive in the least, but he’s aggressive with everything else. Sometimes it’s half bluff, and sometimes it’s serious. He is a bit kookoo, but I think we all are. Lol. I love him. He is my favorite horse ever.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy and Bones 

The three horses had preformed well the night before. The big girl actually looked good running her gymkhana events, and Bones and Lucy ended their cutting spectacularly, although they both started a bit tough. Beamer and Bones ended the night with roping practice, and the big girl rode Lucy for the first time while she waited.

When the family woke up and ate breakfast they were in a rush. They hurried to saddle and loped the three horses around a pivot. While they loped along they spoke with the girl about success. Success to the girl had always meant winning. They wanted her to understand that success looked like many different things. Success on a hot ranch horse without much of a handle would simply be getting him there and through the patterns. He wasn’t a horse that could compete against the high dollar horses there, but she had put her time in to make it even possible to participate with those horses. Success the following day on the cutters wouldn’t mean winning. They were young and hadn’t the town experience. Success for them would mean getting to town and being in the situation they had been training for.

When they returned the girl and the woman took the time to wash each horse. Beamer and Lucy loved the water, while it continued to bother Bones. When the woman checked the time she told the girl to go shower and she finished grooming the three horses. 

The girl and the man looked as nice as the horses when they came out of the house. They saddled back up and loaded Beamer and Lucy into the trailer. Bones and the woman watched them leave. The little girl couldn’t go compete in the gymkhana or the roping, and it was decided that the woman would stay with her during the majority of the competition weekend. She would go to her grandmother’s the following day so that Bones could compete in the cutting, but besides then her and her mother would stay and eat sugary foods and play.


----------



## knightrider

Any progress on the insurance/medical decisions for the little girl? I think about her every day.


----------



## Knave

Thank you for thinking of her @knightrider. Elvis has continued to grow. I had almost given up, because I called the original doctor for advice and after calling the surgeon the answer was the same “you just have to wait.” She said she’d cut some out, but that just doesn’t feel like a good idea to me to keep cutting at it. It grew back worse than it started after the first try at cutting it out.

Anyways, after talking to a friend I decided one last thing, and I called the insurance. They said that it didn’t require pre authorization in the first place. Ugh. So they called the hospital while I was on the phone and scolded them. I had always heard the billing section was not so great. When I got off the phone they said the hospital would call immediately. This was at 10am.

So, they didn’t call that day. They called yesterday. She began with a lie, but I just went along with it “Well I just got the pre authorization from the insurance. Finally.” Okay, well let’s schedule the surgery. She said the 17th. I tried to explain to her that the ortho had said whoever from his practice was working would cut it out, that it was important to get the surgery done. She got confused then, and tried to talk about the original foot guy who called it a wart. I was thinking, really, that’s not even the same department! Whatever, I took the 17th because I knew she wouldn’t understand if I tried to explain to her, although I did try and say the growth continues. 

She feels it in the base of her toe now. I know it’s just a toe, but I think that’s bad enough if she loses it! I really hate to see where it is in the next week, and I hope so much it isn’t in the foot by then.


----------



## SueC

mg: Words fail me. I can't believe this runaround - you have an emergency that needed seeing _last_ week, no, even earlier than that - not a week from now. It sounds like you are out of sight, out of mind with these people. Can you take little girl to the hospital, to emergency or whatever, or to the specialists's rooms without appointment, just show up, wave Elvis in the reception staff faces and scream a lot? And not leave, and make a scene? I know this is drastic, but so is what's going to happen if surgery keeps getting delayed. It can be amazing the response you can get when you draw attention to a problem like this in a public setting. Any other patients there will automatically be on your side, it's so outrageous. And many people for some reason are more susceptible to drama and being confronted by medical gore and the silent peer pressure of a crowd, than they are to commonsense and human decency. I think it's time to really start making your problem _their_ problem, instead of being all nice and reasonable like you have been. If I was in your part of the world I'd go with you guys and make outraged noises in the hospital. :angrily_smileys: These people just don't get it.

Big :hug: and  for you and little girl.


----------



## knightrider

I agree with @SueC. I think you should go to the emergency room and get it seen to tomorrow. Bad things might be happening inside that foot with permanent repercussions. Or go to the surgeon you trust without an appointment. There is no surgeon you trust, is there? Can you drive to a quality hospital further away and hit their emergency room? I am worried for that foot. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## SueC

Yeah, and get some friends to go with you for backup - take a whole busload if you have to - I'm sure lots of people will hop on when they know what it's about. Then you can have a sit-in strike if you need to, and you're much harder to remove than if it's just you and the little girl. Police would have to be called if they tried to turf you out. And that's a much greater potential public relations disaster. Because these guys sound more interested in their own asses, excuse me, than in your little girl's or yours or anyone else's. :evil:


----------



## Knave

No, there is no surgeon I trust. I have issues with most doctors too. I’ve tried so hard to not bring that to this, but this has only solidified my feelings regarding the medical community. This isn’t a hard case! It could have been so simple!

Weekends are a no go around here. No one would do it. My insurance won’t travel to places with better doctors. To top that off they won’t work on anyone without insurance. They said the ER won’t do it around here, there are two different hospitals in a 300 mile radius. Neither will do it without scheduling and they most likely wouldn’t be faster than Friday!


----------



## Knave

Beamer 

The big girl was a bit nervous, but with all of her work Beamer behaved well in the warm up pen. She was even able to help out a little cousin by riding with her around the arenas!

She paid her entries to two events: keyhole and barrel racing. She was up in barrels first. She came out of the start fast and made the first barrel perfectly. Something went wrong between the first and second barrels. She managed it though; she slowed everything down and brought him back from his panic into the present. The rest of the pattern went perfectly. She was upset, after all she was a competitive child, but she remembered their talk and pulled herself together.

She finally made her run in keyhole. She was so excited. She called home as soon as she got a chance “I got second in the keyhole Mom!” she exclaimed. All of her work seemed to pay off for her in that moment. Of course she did not need to place for her family to know she was successful, but now she knew too.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

When the woman stepped Bones out of the trailer she knew it would start rough. She swung onto his back and headed down to the arenas to warm up. Bones was tight. He was a horse capable of getting nervous, so she thought to just start loping some circles in the small arena. Bones squealed in a studdy manner and threw himself into a position to cut in half. The woman was able to knock his hips out and pull his neck into an arc. 

Then a trainer walked by and said, with seriousness, “Don’t get bucked off.” “Don’t say that.” she scolded back. It wasn’t the last time Bones tried to buck either. This actually surprised the woman. He wasn’t a horse to buck. It simply wasn’t his nature. She continued on into the large arena and managed to get some circles loped on him. Every time she thought he was back to himself he would do something to show otherwise, and she’d have to start over. She felt a bit embarrassed, but let it go thinking at least they would cut well when the time came.

Lucy was also nervous. Neither horse had much town experience, both had been in town once prior. She handled herself better than Bones though, and stayed down for the most part once she started thinking. After lunchtime the trainer walked up to the woman. She liked the way he rode and the manner with which he tried to speak to her. “Now I don’t think he is going to buck you off.” he said when Bones stretched out to pee.

Bones continued the up and down cycle though. Their first turn finally arrived. It went so poorly that the woman started to laugh. It wasn’t Bones she was riding anymore, but a horse she’d never met. He wouldn’t go into the herd and he wouldn’t lock on to a calf. He threatened to buck her off. Finally the bell sounded. The woman wondered to herself if a worse show of cutting had ever been made. It was truly laughable it was so miserable. A spectator would have to wonder if the horse had ever seen a cow before, and if the woman had money burning a hole in her pocket to waste it so spectacularly.

She had another round. She debated scratching, but felt that maybe somewhere in her mind it was important to get the horse back in the herd. Their second try was still horrid. At least they managed to end with him actually cutting a heifer. She wanted to hide, but she laughed to the people watching. Many had never seen her ride before, so they likely didn’t understand the bad day. She didn’t even understand it though. It flabbergasted her. In all her imagination of what could go wrong it had never included anything like this. This wasn’t anything like Bones.

Lucy did well for her first show. She lost a couple calves and the man was also embarrassed, but she proved her ability. She was beautiful to see and calm in the group of participants. Many people liked her and looked forward to seeing her in the future. The woman was proud of everything the filly had accomplished.


----------



## SueC

I really like your philosophy on competing, and how the try is important, and the improvement, and not so much winning. A mishap is not a disaster, etc, and mistakes are part of the process. 

Set against that I have memories of how it went when my father competed his horses. If he placed, my mother would say, "But you didn't win!" or, "You're spoiling that horse's win record." If he won, it would be, "Oh, it was weak competition!" or "That wasn't a very fast race!" or "You only got there by a nose, why didn't you win by 10m?" :evil: If he didn't place, it was, "Why did you bother going at all? Why don't you just give it all up, it's pointless!" or the most stupid one of them all, "That horse is too old!" (when these horses were under six years old!) :frown_color: And both of them were so wrapped up in their #@$%*## competitions that they didn't see me at all and didn't give a stuff what I was doing, unless it was something they could make denigrating comments about. As a young kid, they merely bewildered and frightened me with their modus operandi and versions of family life; from about age 12, I started to objectively analyse and heartily despise their attitudes.







I did not feel they were setting me a good example, and they really weren't, although they still _think_ they were. They just saw _nothing_ past the tips of their own noses, and still don't. They still live in a myopic, distorted, malevolent, horrible bubble mostly of their own creation, screaming at each other and sniping at the world. And they call that a successful marriage, merely because they are still "together" it seems.

I don't have anything against competitions - they help motivate and drive you to do better at what you are doing, if that's what you want. I've competed with horses, and competed with other things, but always in the spirit that you describe, dear @*Knave* .  I've never felt winning was everything, or that much really, or that I had to annihilate anyone. I mostly competed because I loved the thing being practiced, and learning to get better, not for prizes or glory; I did get a lot of prizes, with horses and in general, but they kind of surprised me most of the time, it's not really where my head was at. I think that's a good thing, considering the unhealthy examples that were set for me in my family. I'm so glad you are setting a healthy example and that you see a far wider view than a lot of people do. :happydance: You and your kids will still be close when they have found their wings.  It always makes me so, so happy to see good attitudes, and to see kids growing up with love and with good attitudes! :loveshower:

I tip my imaginary hat to you! ;-) :clap: 


:cowboy:


----------



## Dragoon

That little Bones!
I read the story with interest, smiling, waiting to get to the good part...about how the talented kookoo horse redeems himself and is a rockstar at last in front of a cheering crowd! You know, the happy ending that comes in all the books and movies... 

Nope, he still sucked. Spectacularly. Huh. 
Guess it was Lucy's day to shine! 

But I'm thinking...perhaps Bones is showing how very sensitive and in tune he is with his family. The woman must be crazy worried about the little girl. She may be able to put on a brave face for the public and for the sake of her family, who needs a little fun and distraction right now. But she can't fool her horse. 
Honest Bones shows how he shines, too!


----------



## Knave

Oops


----------



## Knave

On a side note about yesterday, a very cool thing happened that I didn’t write about because it didn’t relate to any of our horses. Big girl went with us, and she was disappointed that we didn’t have something for her to ride. I hadn’t thought she’d want to, or we’d have taken Beamer. She asked to ride Bones, but as you read the story I’m sure you see why I chose to not allow that. We had Pete with us, because he keeps Bones from self-mutilating at the trailer, but we didn’t bring a saddle for him and she doesn’t get along with him in any case.

So, when I was warming up I looked over and I saw her stepping onto a random little horse. Oh course my heart dropped and I wondered what would happen. I hollered across the arena “horse stealing is a crime they hang you for.” in a teasing manner, because I knew she wouldn’t grab a horse without a reason, but I was still very nervous because I didn’t know the horse or the woman I saw talking to her. Big girl looks much older than she is. If you saw her you would have expectations upon her of an older person because that is how she looks and usually interacts. You wouldn’t ever assume she just turned 13. 

The horse looked handy, which made me even more bug eyed. He loped with a nervous air about him for a bit, and she sat up there going along with the program. I worried every way one might for a few circles. Would the horse buck her off? Would the woman scold her for her hands? As I loped Bones and watched the big girl ride the horse I saw them come to terms with each other. She learned to sit the saddle on him better and the horse figured out how she was riding. It was particularly interesting to see them suddenly click.

I walked by the woman I assumed owned the horse. She said she saw the big girl in the stands and just decided she would ask her if she wanted to be her loper for the day for this specific horse. It had just struck her, and she figured she might as well ask. (Remember that I doubt any part of this woman thought she was dealing with a 13-year-old.) She was such a nice woman. She explained that the horse big girl was riding would be shown at the world in three weeks. She said she liked the way the girl was handling the horse and that it would only help her out. 

My nerves dissipated about the situation and I worked on my own. I told the girl to walk the horse around occasionally because I thought she was pushing him a bit hard. I told her to pet on him too, and you could see the horse loved the attention. He was used to petting and loving. 

He ended up winning the whole thing. The woman, in the kind way an adult will do, kept telling the girl it was because of her work that the horse did so well. She kept the girl with her most of the time. She bought her lunch and they groomed and cared for the horses together. She asked the big girl to take a photo with her and the horse before they left.

It made big girl’s day. Other trainers joked that she could lope for them, but it was a really neat thing. I am glad I didn’t step in and watched from the sidelines more.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I am surprised that you came out so healthy about it!


What really helped were some excellent teachers and other people in the community that could serve as good role models, and books and music and art that could show other ways of being. The Gospel of John in particular was a great antivenene to things that were going down in my family of origin and the wider world.  Oh, and I had horses!


----------



## SueC

...that's such a _wonderful_ story about big girl! :loveshower: Sometimes great things just happen. This one will be unforgettable...


----------



## Dragoon

Great story! 
When you share, you get back so much more...the nice lady sounds like she needed a companion for that show; I'm sure she appreciated you sharing your daughter...what a great mom you are! 

So why do both girls not like Pete? Is he crazy, hahahaha..

I'm very sad for little girl. I hope the 17th gets here sooooon. She has a Zeus to train! That golden ball will start to get ideas! Stubborn ones! Best to practice obedience before his neck gets as thick as a tree....trust me


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon little girl loves Pete. She just doesn’t want to ride him right now. He has always been a horse to get a bit cranky after time off, but one ride would pull it out of his system. I usually had to help her with that ride, but she could manage the rest of them. 

Oddly he started having some attitude issues this spring. Husband and I can get by him, not in a fun way either, but she can’t anymore. She has tried when I made her, but it was bad choices on my part because he wasn’t better when I thought we had set him up for her to have perfect rides. 

We believe now that he has developed a sort of eye problems. It makes sense because of certain reactions he has been having to things. Big girl never could get along with him, he always had the capability to intimidate her, but little girl has done a lot of work with him as her partner. It has been a hard hit for her. She’s been taking a few hits here lately... I am sad for her too.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones seemed desperate to get the woman’s attention as she worked in the yard. Nothing was wrong with him, but like a child he wanted to make sure everything was okay again. The woman rode the horse the day prior, but he was still up at that point. He wasn’t nearly as bad, but he struggled to maintain control of his ambition when they walked through the tall brush.

Finally she caught him. He was overly friendly and attentive. They both needed something different to come back to themselves. They slowly loped though an alfalfa field scheduled to be sprayed out the next day. After, they walked through the big equipment and made their way to the front of the shop where the man was fixing her weed eater. 

Bones had always dreamed of going inside, and today she finally let him. He was amazed at all of the things and begged to see them. The woman was hesitant; on the concrete floor a mistake could take a dramatic turn. She let him see a few things, but limited his curiosity. In the shop the air was cool. It was made many years before as a potato shed, but the man who built it lost out, and her grandfather purchased the large sheds long before she was born.

Bones didn’t want to leave the building when she asked him to go. It was stimulating for him. They rode down the asphalt on the way home. He walked especially slow in hopes she’d turn back to the large metal building. They stopped at the mail and a box was waiting. It was a happy day. They both were relieved at the forgiveness easily given.


----------



## SueC

A horse interested in "stuff" - not just natural stuff either!  Love the photos and story.  

I only knew one horse like that, Chip, a STB stallion whom I used to do some endurance training and riding on in parallel with his harness career. He wanted to see everything, like a little kid, and would give little neighs of excitement if there was something new to see or explore. In his paddock he played with beach balls and sticks, and he always wanted to learn new tricks to do. If I led him he'd try to grab the free end of the lead rope, and once he had it, he'd turn and make eye contact with you, with this "Aren't I clever!" look like a dog will give you. If I did funny walks next to him he would try to imitate me. That was a seriously unusual sort of horse! When he was retired, he started self-mutilating, in his case from boredom and loneliness.

The things in common between Chip and Bones are quite remarkable. Chip also was a chestnut.











Another interesting chestnut with loads of personality and curiosity was a friend's OTTB, Ricki-Ticki-Tavi (spelling not quite the same as Rudyard Kipling's famous mongoose ;-)). He didn't self-mutilate, but he was also a gelding from early on. He was really playful and clever and observant though. Unfortunately put down due to a chronic condition at age 17 a few years back, but a magnificent horse.




















Once when we were taking photos of my friend and Ricki-Ticki riding in the harbour, I was invited to have a splash on the big, solid, 17hh horse, and found that my friend's stirrup irons didn't accommodate my leg length, so I had a stirrupless jaunt on him. It was my first ever ride on him, but we already knew and liked each other well. I got completely soaked by the water thrown up by the horse legs at speeds faster than walking, and ended up looking like a drowned rat and freezing in the wind:










But my favourite photo was this:


----------



## Knave

That is so much like Bones @SueC! When I am coiling up my rope he tries to attack the end. When he gets it he twirls it in circles almost like he is pretending to rope. He gives me a look like “Stop missing and I won’t have to show you how to do this.” Hahahahaha. He takes the head ropes off of the dummy too. I try to sidepass him over to grab them and he plants his feet and pulls them off and hands them back to me. It is so funny. He loves balls more than anything excepting maybe cows, but he kills them within a couple minutes, so he doesn’t get them often. 

People stuff is really cool to him. He is such a neat horse. There are a lot of people who are not very impressed with him. His self-mutilating scares them, which I totally understand. He’s hard to ride too because he can push into legs and ignore hands. It’s an odd combination, being dull and yet athletic and ambitious. 

It is just that he is my friend unlike any horse I’ve seen. He is a weirdo stalker staring through my windows and acting like the world will end if I don’t get him. He tries to understand my games and is the best horse I’ve ever cowboyed on no matter what people think. He understands the jobs in a way that a horse shouldn’t. He is an uber athlete too. 

When he made such a bad showing in town, of course I was a bit embarrassed because it was so different than I could have expected from him. Husband joked that just too many wires crossed. I don’t mind not showing him, some horses cannot mentally handle town, and I think he may be one of them. He is so good everywhere else most of the time. I really couldn’t picture a better horse. If he has to have some oddities that is okay; we all do.


----------



## SueC

I can really see why you love this horse! How can one even go back to a "normal" horse after a character like that?


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

It was a good day to be a horse in the brigade. Once a year they were moved out onto the dry crested wheat pastures. The hotwire corral would be moved around to different sections until the grass was all grazed off. 

Even Lucy and Zeus were happy as they were moved into the big corral the brigade usually claimed. The ran and bucked and enjoyed the freedom. The happiness could almost be felt in the still hot air.

The woman was digging a hole, and she heard the horses in the brigade snorting and then hooves hitting the dirt. She looked up to see Bones bopping a balloon with his nose. Occasionally they ran across balloons in the sagebrush. The balloons somewhere along the line escaped a small child and rode the sky until they found their way to the ground.

Bones’s balloon hadn’t quite lost its ability to fly. It hung in the air above his nose and he batted it around. It came to him magically, and he was enthralled. The other horses were not pleased with his new game, which made him all the more excited. Rarely anymore was he able to find something that really bothered them. They had grown used to his antics. Sadly his balloon left him just as it had appeared. The other horses sighed their relief as he looked longingly after its flight.


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, you MUST buy him one...for Christmas...

Unfortunately, I was drinking when I read the line about him being a weirdo stalker looking in your windows for you...not drinking again while reading your posts, hahahaha...

The haflinger and my own black gelding are in separate areas for the summer (restricting black's grass), but I always have those two heads following me. I usually wave to show I see them looking. Not sure if they understand that but I do it anyway. Your Bones would likely understand. It sounds like he is 'gifted', for a horse!

Someday you must write a book about him and the Brigade! I'm sure he will have many adventures!

Why does he have no mane?


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I wave at him too. Sometimes I try to not make eye contact with him because I am busy. Lol. He can get pretty adamant when he knows he has my attention, and for some silly reason it usually works. 

He doesn’t have a mane because it is seriously pitiful and he looks better with it roached. It’s kind of a fuzzy, thin and short mane no matter how much effort I put into it. Finally one day I decided that was it and roached it off. I’ve never gone back. He looks better without the fuzzy mess. His forelock is a bit sad too, so when I ride I often leave it under the headstall to pretend it is better than it actually is. It drives my husband crazy.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I have kept a journal on my computer about him since I purchased him. I wanted to be able to go back and remember the things we’d done and where we came from. Sometimes it was kind of sad, and it really reminds me of our struggles we’ve had, and the hard days we’ve seen. 

I keep my mileage that I’ve been able to track on him there too. I was super excited that last month I have ridden him over 3,000 miles since I bought him! 

I doubt it is very interesting to anyone but me, but I like to go back.


----------



## SueC

3000 miles! :clap: And he's still a young horse. You might quite possibly ride around the equator distance wise in your travels to come! 

Great balloon story. Maybe he needs a balloon on a string like our dog. She bops it around. :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Both horses had a feeling of relief that the fair was over and life was simple. It would be a small reprieve before fall work would begin. They loped through the sprayed out pivot, and Bones pulled on the reins for a taste, but the woman didn’t allow it. Lucy rode beside them beautiful in her two rein set up. She was just starting to occasionally carry the beautiful silver bit.

When they rode into the yard the man pulled his cinches tight. They had some logs to move and both horses began to work. Bones had pulled many objects for the woman besides calves, and he instantly pressed down and drug the logs.

Once the logs were all moved the woman decided to play around. She convinced the man to join her and she led them to a pusher. Lucy easily stepped into the contraption, although it banged when her metal shoes hit as she drug her feet. Bones wasn’t as sure and gathered himself to jump. The woman held him back, jumping here would be no good. He finally took a step. It wasn’t a problem for him after the first step. They laughed as they walked back to the tack shed. They enjoyed the freedom as much as the horses. 

It seemed to the woman that every season she was joyful to welcome. Then, each lasted just long enough she was content to leave it behind and greet the next.


----------



## SueC

Lovely!!!


----------



## Knave

She is still in surgery, but they just announced over the intercom that “Elvis has left the building.”


----------



## knightrider

Been thinking of you all morning.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> She is still in surgery, but they just announced over the intercom that “Elvis has left the building.”


They did that? That's so hilarious!  I don't know our public hospitals would have that sense of humour. Keeping fingers and toes crossed. Is there going to be some sort of follow-up treatment for inside the bones? Toes are very suitable for radiation therapy, for instance. That Elvis has been like a door-to-door salesman - get rid of him from the front door, and he knocks on the back door, the ******. Sending bleary-eyed good vibes from Australia.  

Hello, @knightrider! :hug:


----------



## Rod

You and your little girl have also been in my thoughts this morning. Good luck, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Knave

She is out of surgery. They said the tumor had infected the bone, so some had to be removed, but they saved the toe. He believes he got it all and is sending it back to pathology. The toe, if all goes well and this is the end of Elvis, will be a bit deformed and missing a large portion of nail. I am so happy that they are confident. 

She says thank you to everyone for all of the good wishes!


----------



## Dragoon

Yay! Congratulations! 

An odd toe will just add to her uniqueness! 
How did the needle phobia go? Was she chill, okay-ish, or peel her off the ceiling? 

Now the strange toe just needs a nickname...I'm voting for Squidgy! I'm hoping Squidgy responds well to further care...but for today, it's a day to celebrate! 
Cheers!


----------



## Knave

Hahahahaha! I told her it needs a new name @Dragoon. The anesthesiologist was awesome, and he put her to sleep before any needles came out! She was good going out and good waking up too. She has been tired and almost teary, but just exhausted mostly. The block on the toe will wear off soon though.


----------



## knightrider

I am so relieved and hope this is now the end of problems and just clean healing from now on. I vote for Squidgy for the toe name. I like that.


----------



## Knave

Little girl just declared she likes it too. It will forever be known as Squidgy!


----------



## SueC

Now you can play foot puppets!


----------



## Knave

Pete

Pete had been struggling since springtime. He had always been one to have a hotter day now and then, but he had also proven himself faithful and steady for the little girl. He had taken care of her as she learned to do her job. When she was confused he knew the right answer, and they had managed to get their all of their jobs done, even so they were better each year she grew.

Then things took a turn as springtime work ended. He had a few days where he refused to do his job and scared the little girl. He was belligerent. Angry and spooky she couldn’t finish out her days, and she would cry. She was also struggling with pain in her toe as spring ended. The family spoke wondering if, like the girl, the old horse was fighting a battle of his own with pain. 

Throughout summer, Pete continued his edgy behavior. The girl wasn’t working with him as the pain in her toe became worse. He stood in the corral being moved from here to there and sprayed off occasionally. He had a tendency towards bad eyes, so his mask was also checked. Beyond that he simply sat.

Today when the woman went to move him she checked his mask. Under it stood evidence of the battle Pete had been in with his own pain.


----------



## knightrider

Ohhhhh, poor Pete. We have a wonderful child's pony with recurring eye problems too. Costly and time consuming to treat, but our old guy has been so good to our daughter, we do it.

How is the little girl? I think and pray for her. Hope her updates are all good.


----------



## Dragoon

Eek!

Was it something with the eye that made him mash up his face?? Poor Pete!

Hope he recovers quickly...it sure will be nice to see little girl and Pete back to doing jobs and naming calves. Normality...we sure miss it when it isn't there!


----------



## Knave

I don’t know if it’s the eye @knightrider or if it’s a tooth abscess. He has always had that eye problem, so it could be a sinus thing. 

She is doing good. She just stubbed it, so that was sad, but she’s been good. I hope it is the end of Elvis.


----------



## Knave

I definitely miss normality @Dragoon!


----------



## Knave

@knightrider do you have to get his ducts blown out? My parents have one that broke his eye socket when a big water bird came from who knows where and stole the goldfish from her pond. Ever since they take care of his eye or he has to get his duct blown out. That horse was bitten by a spider at the edge of his mask this year. It did kind of the same thing, so I am not sure if this isn’t a spider bite either.

Pete has always swollen up when flies come if we don’t mask. It had been looking fine. Well, it watered but the swelling wasn’t there.
@Dragoon I hope they are naming calves too. I was awful worried about who she was going to work on this coming spring.


----------



## Dragoon

A tooth abscess might explain the slow deterioration of his behaviour...shown in a plain pic, that is a really large swelling! Poor pony!

People often have gut feelings when it comes to their own bodies...does the girl feel Elvis is gone? Maybe she can't tell yet because of pain meds...glad to hear she is up and walking, though! No good being a lump on a log too long! She'll lose her riding muscles, and the ponies will take advantage! Equines can have rotten senses of humour.


----------



## Knave

I asked her just now @Dragoon, and she said she feels that he is gone. I was worried because the first day she said it felt like the pain of Elvis. She is ready to go back to being a normal kid for sure. She really misses riding too. She said you don’t know how much something means to you until it is taken away.

I don’t know if she’ll be able to work with the family this fall or not. I don’t know if Pete will either. If it is a tooth that seems easy enough for a vet to solve, and I would imagine he’d be back to work in no time. I didn’t know what to do about his behavior, because we couldn’t ride it out of him. It makes sense to me that it would be a tooth. We were wondering if he was losing sight in that eye before. Pain of a toothache would make as much sense. I had promised her I wouldn’t make her get back on him until we figured out what was wrong though. She was getting really frustrated with, and actually scared of him.


----------



## knightrider

@Knave, our "World's Greatest Pony" has had his ducts flushed twice, and also we had to do the major meds route with him another time. Our pony seems to be really sensitive to eye problems. The major meds route cost $400 and I had to medicate him every 2 hours around the clock, even at night with 4 different meds each time and another med morning and evening. The vet thinks the really bad problem was due to a fly bite and then he started scratching and rubbing it. It wasn't long before he didn't want us messing with his eye, so it was a difficult job to get through, but we did save his eye. He has to wear a fly mask during fly season. I think he is due for another tear duct flush too.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider Pete needs his mask too. I really think he is losing sight in that eye. Word is back that this is more likely a spider bite. What bad luck with spiders this year! They get caught at the edge of the mask and bite when it rubs.

The other horse is actually named Spider. He came out of it fine after antibiotics. I will hope the same for Pete. Spider was caught early though unlike Pete.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> She said you don’t know how much something means to you until it is taken away.


She's what, 10 going on 40? ;-) It takes many people that long to come to the same conclusion. Beaming good vibes and  for her toe, her riding muscles, Pete's eye/sinuses, and _y'all_ who've been through the wringer; hope you get a bit of time to smell roses!










:hug: to all. :cowboy:


----------



## Knave

Just for fun, here is a bloopers type video I made for my husband after a practice one night. It made me laugh.






I was laughing so hard when Bones took after that calf bridleless. I didn’t know what was going to happen! Hahahaha


----------



## Knave

Here is one more fun video from this winter!


----------



## Knave

I have two more that catch up all of my videos. I left the bad in the videos to show where I was struggling. They are mostly just arena work though. Come October I’ll do another one and try to include actual work.

Year One










Year Two


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome videos!!

Its so heartwarming to see a whole family out enjoying the animals, and the animals all look like they're having fun too! Its been my limited experience that there is one horse person in a family, and the rest never usually bother to watch or visit. We have one boarder who has a daughter, granddaughter and neice who come ride and its so nice to see! 

Bones sure can turn on a dime! No wonder you enjoy him so...its was very cool to see just how much a human body can influence the equine one when you were getting him to change leads. He simply had no choice but to do it, and he's five times your size. I'm often in wonder that a human can direct such a large animal. What a crazy beautiful thing that I just have to think of a speed and direction, and my horse goes and does it. Such generous beings...

I confess I haven't a clue what you are doing with the cattle. You make them go to different spots, I guess. I feel sorry for the baby cows, everything is chasing them. The dog wanted to chase them, and the horses' ears told me they wanted to chase them too. 
Reading your posts is worse than reading the dressage rider's posts, really. Hahaha, not trying to offend, but its like reading a foreign language. I have a little list of things to google when I have time. Like what is a blown up barrel horse (ate the wrong thing?), what is a dally and why does it go on a horn, and what is a horse doing when it runs a fence. I think of a horse running back and forth calling for a missing friend, but I know that can't be right. *grin*. 
I'm not educated enough to see any bloopers in the horses' work, they looked great! I didn't know a horse could do a sliding stop without special footing or sliding plates on the rear feet.

Zeus was soooo cuuute!! He is going to look fabulous in Western gear, rounding up cattle! <3


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I understand that I speak a different language sometimes! Lol. I try hard to not be too difficult to understand. 

When I said a “blown up barrel horse” I wasn’t especially trying to insult barrel horses, but I could have simply said a blown up horse. It is a horse that has had too much pressure put on it and it kind of panics over a situation. So, when you see the barrel horses rearing and fighting going into the gate, that was what I was referring to.

A dally is when you wrap a rope around the horn. Dallies are referring to more than one wrap. You wrap the rope around the horn so that it holds the weight. For example pulling the sleds; I couldn’t hold the weight of the kid on the sled by myself, but the rope being wrapped around the horn holds it for me.

I could have been talking about different things, but probably going down the fence... that is what I did at the end of the video with the steer in the second year.

Yes, I could see why you’d feel sad for the calves. They are bought to do that job, but rarely does it actually hurt them. Cutting is no bother to them, but the dog biting them of course was. It was a blooper because it wasn’t what he was supposed to do, and Bones chasing the cow out was not intended at all, but yes, he really wants to chase them. The goal of cutting is more like basketball, not to chase but to hold out.

Each year we buy a small amount of cheap calves and use them for practice cattle. They have their own personalities, and they definitely let you know when they are sick of things. At the end of the year they are sold off down the road. Most of the day they sit around and eat.


----------



## Rod

Knave- I have really enjoyed your journal. I like your writing style and your photo/art. I am an old man and you are a young woman and at first blush we may not have much in common, but I recently retired from ranching, have shown reined cow horses (and a few cutters and a very few reiners) and am raising 4 grand daughters. I'll look forward to reading more.

I hope your daughter is doing well after her surgery. 

Isn't Knave a bad boy? Is there a story behind your user name?


----------



## Knave

Hi @Rod! When I saw your picture I knew we had a lot in common.  Even more than I thought with you raising granddaughters!

Thank you so much for the complement. I get a bit nervous about it, kind of self conscious I guess, but I do enjoy writing it.

Knave... well, it was a character that was kind of a bad boy in Alice in Wonderland, but I liked him. My husband always teases that I think I am a boy, but I really don’t. Lol

Oh, I forgot to add, she is doing well! Sometimes it hurts, but mostly she seems pretty good. It looks really good, but I noticed a bit thick on the end which makes me worry, but I am hoping it is just bunching...


----------



## Knave

@Rod it was a different version of Alice that made me fond of Knave. There was depth to his personality and he was actually a good guy. I never did look up the word, I knew it meant the jack in a deck of cards. I didn’t realize it meant really a bad guy.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

Zeus had been neglected. The woman did not put nearly the time into him as the little girl did. She didn’t love on him constantly or cry into his neck when she was having a bad day. When she did bring him in it was usually a quick lunge and flyspray and back out. Occasionally she introduced something new, but mostly it was the same old boring thing and not nearly as often as he’d like.

Today he finally came out of the pen. He was excited to go, but hard to motivate at the same time. It wasn’t that he lacked ambition, but that he enjoyed a good argument every once in a while. 

When she was brushing him the woman noticed that his mane was in bad shape from being used as a handle by the mare. Prior to Lucy’s damage he had rubbed all of the white off reaching through the panels to search for a bite of green grass and sometimes just to itch the hard to reach spots. It looked silly half long and half short. 

The little girl stepped outside and they discussed the mane. They decided to roach it off for a time frame and see if the little girl liked it. She knew she enjoyed the feeling of riding Bones and running her little hand over the prickly mane. She wanted it roached short rather than the traditional manner of fjord horses.

It began with scissors. When the woman brought out the clippers they wouldn’t touch the thick draft mane. She left to borrow a better pair and came back to finish the job. The little girl stepped timidly up, for she worried over her toe, and she ran her hand over the fresh cut mane. He looked quite handsome with it roached short. She was proud of her handsome little colt and couldn’t wait for the day she would be the one taking him out again.


----------



## Dragoon

Whoooo!

Look at that fancy forelock! 
And the black booties!

I try to maintain a bridle path with scissors on the Orange one, its hard because its so thick! I wish I could braid it up when its scorching hot out and get airflow on that neck. I feel sorry for him having such a heavy mane sometimes. 
Betcha Zeus approves of his summer 'do!


----------



## Knave

Why don’t you @Dragoon?


----------



## Dragoon

Hahaha, orange pony belongs to the BO, as does the anxious mare. He's a right curmudgeon-y old guy who believes horses shouldn't have blankets, massages, supplements or braids. They should live outdoors all the time and get hay and water. Period. Anything else is silly and a waste of money. No shelters, either. They don't die without one, so why spend the money. *arrrgggghh*

I sometimes braid before I ride so he is cooler, but our rides are short anyways. He just turned three in April, so its been 15 minute rides 3 or 4 times a week. I weigh 115 lbs. and haflinger is 14 hands and massive, lol. I've had a couple of 20 minute rides recently because of our 'discussion' about allowing me to steer him. Trying to get that good note to end on is sometimes tough. I've concluded that he loves a good argument! 
BO doesn't agree with this either, and wanted him ridden last year as a two year old. I refused, and happily, the teen that got on him last year stopped coming. (She was a very short-tempered girl, always slapping the horses when they were 'bad'. This is who he wanted to 'train' orange.) So orange got to eat and grow for a year. And get wild, lol. 

This week is a good week! Finally he has agreed that we can turn to the left as well as turns to the right while trotting. Last week he was so angry about it he was trying to mash my left leg against the walls of the arena while careening around. Almost took out my knee against the gate, but I am flexible and too quick for him. Swung my leg back to rest on his rump (my poor saddle) then got my stirrup back when he veered from the wall. Stinker!! Where does he learn this stuff? Yesterday we did circles to the left and right. He starts his turn just from my seat and foot nudge. After a few, I jumped off and he got lots of hugs and cooing. He seems to swell with pride, and retains everything he's experienced. I know he'll not argue now so strenuously, and we can work on practising not fighting. 

I really hope Zeus will be easier! I can't wait to hear how he is, getting good handling as a two year old. I think it'll make a ton of difference!


----------



## Knave

Hahahahaha. How funny that he doesn’t like braids @Dragoon! They are just braids. I kind of knew some people like that growing up; they didn’t want horses getting baths or being ridden bareback, but they softened. Their children ran around with me and did all of those things.

I’m so glad that your ride was good! Oh I hope he decides that argument is over. It is lucky you are quick. I knew a trick for that, but it wouldn’t work in that specific scenario. He is very smart.

I hope that Zeus will be easier. He seems much easier, but he also loves a good argument. Little girl will start riding him come spring, but not hard because he will only be two then. I doubt she could do much to hurt him, she is really tiny, but I doubt you could hurt yours either.  I think letting him learn from short little rides is a good thing though in any case. Of course, an argument dragging on changes things. I so love to hear about him!


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

Pete was brought in and doctored. His little girl came out to hold him and calm him. She held him a bit longer allowing him to enjoy the grass in the yard while she simply enjoyed his company. 

The woman bathed him, and then continued on down the line. Everyone was bathed, flysprayed and moved excepting Bones, who stood at the rack saddled and waiting on the woman. He wasn’t complaining though as he had a flake of grass to keep him occupied. 

When she finally stepped into his back he was just beginning to become impatient. They loped around a pivot being cut. The woman asked him to give her speed. He didn’t see the big buck until he was already stretched out and running. They were too far behind to catch up to the animal, although even at the distance Bones locked onto the chase. The woman slowed him as they watched the beautiful buck jump over the bobwire fence and into the safety of the brush. A smaller buck lost his bravery, flew out of hiding and ran the opposite direction. 

Bones fell into his favorite ground eating lope and continued the ride. They watched the crows flying around the windrows and enjoyed the summer afternoon. Much to his disappointment he didn’t escape the washing after the ride ended.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Much to his disappointment he didn’t escape the washing after the ride ended.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I took this for you! I had him tied up while I was doing something for a minute at the house with the arena. I didn’t get as good a picture as I would have liked, because he was messing with everything and causing mayhem.


----------



## Dragoon

A chair! 
Bones finally got a few blissful minutes to play with a chair!
He didn't spook at the scraping sounds it made? That is what would have set off my boy. Too bad you didn't have video of Bones' porch adventure. Could you just imagine him at one of those despooking clinics? Playing with all the props...

Curiosity is a sign of intelligence. I enjoy watching what the horses do when loose in the barn aisle. My gelding only wants the food bin. The TB mare only wants outside. The anxious mare only wants to be near the TB mare. And the haflinger wants to touch everything. Every dirt clod and pair of shoes. I got punished for letting him roam one day when he went to my western saddle and raked his teeth on the swell. Now there is a light coloured scratch. 
Everything goes in his mouth. He took off my ponytail holder one day and chewed on it for a bit before spitting it out. I use clip on rope reins with the Dually halter for riding, and he likes to turn his head and grab the rein in his mouth and just hold it. Its like a pacifier. I used to yank it away and scold him, but now I don't. He only does it when we come to a stop and he only holds it. I take it as a sign of stress. 
This is another reason our rides are short. His attention span is only so long. I give breaks in between longing, groundwork, and riding. Just free to wander around the arena without having to listen to my voice. After about 20 minutes of riding, I start to lose him. He starts chewing on the props and arena ledge. Trying to bite my boot and holding onto his rope rein. Rubbing his face on stuff. Maybe I'm wrong, but he is so attentive and quiet when we first start...the fussing starts after about 15 minutes, so I take it he is tired. 

I like to end on a good note. He doesn't yet know what the older horses know. That wearing a saddle and going in the arena means you're going to have to work, maybe even break a sweat. Right now he thinks it means lots of attention and neck rubs. And brushing and treats after. No wonder he is always waiting at the gate for me. 
Today he was spectacular. We trotted an "S" shape both ways and did a couple of laps of the arena. He even trotted over a small cross rail. I couldn't stop him and wanted to see what he would do. 
Will he still like going riding when the work gets hard? I realize I still don't know his personality...


----------



## Knave

I know what you mean @Dragoon. I wonder what he will be like when work gets to be work... Bones has a short attention span too. He needs constant changes or cattle to keep him happy. He wants to play with everything all of the time. Everything. Lol. He takes to work very well as long as it’s work; he gets irritated at work that does not require thinking. Even when we are pushing cows, if it is a slow day and I’m not making it interesting for him he will start to bully the cattle. He even looks at how the other horses are doing their jobs and gives dirty looks at the people he thinks need to step up their game. It is the funniest thing. Sometimes I agree with him, but don’t tell. 

I can’t imagine what Zeus will do. I did hear a funny story from a friend though. They had an old fjord they purchased for one of their kids. One day they were sorting cattle and the kid wanted a turn. Well, okay, they figured the horse wouldn’t be too cowy. He was super lazy though and the kid couldn’t get him to do anything. The Dad then went and slapped the horse on the butt. He turned and looked at the father all flabbergasted acting, turned to the cattle, pinned back his little ears, and went right to working. He knew what he was supposed to do. 

I laughed so hard when she told me that story! I don’t know about haflingers, but fjords are very expressive.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I was just laughing thinking about your despooking clinic. I didn’t know they had those. Ya, I could probably nail one of those clinics! Hahahaha

I went to a clinic once. I didn’t like it! I could tell you a lot of stories about why, but I won’t because that’s not nice. Anyways, one thing that really struck me about it, was that everyone there had these really nice horses that they were showing off on. They didn’t bring their dinks or colts. They weren’t there to learn anything. It was crazy! 

The clinic was super expensive, I don’t even want to admit the price of it, and I took a colt who I was struggling with getting good shoulder control on. I was so out of place! Why would I spend money if I wasn’t struggling with something? It put a bad taste in my mouth for clinics. There are a lot of people I’d like to see; he wasn’t one, but I was asked to go, and he had a big name and was super competitive. I really didn’t like it. I wonder if I’d like participating with a different trainer, but I probably won’t spend money to find out!


----------



## SueC

I'm crosseyed this morning due to hypergraphia and about to turn off the computer for the day, but just wanted to say what a good laugh I am getting from Bones' antics and @*Dragoon* 's horse's antics! :rofl: It's so nice that they are both in homes where they are appreciated, and encouraged to be themselves. (AKA let's create a monster! :rofl


----------



## Knave

@SueC you are definitely right! The whole create a monster scenario was in full force when I tied Bones up to work on something. He can untie himself no matter how complicated of a knot you do if he has long enough, and he just tears everything up! He thinks he’s so very funny. My grandfather said I need to pack a chain with clips on both sides, but he doesn’t really go anywhere...


----------



## SueC

Try stabilising his position with Expandafoam! :rofl:






It might help hold the horse in place...inkunicorn:


----------



## Knave

@SueC my husband says riding Bones is like dating a supermodel. It might be fun for a minute to show off, but it just is too much work. He calls him high maintenance, and when I started to complain about something riding the other night he said only one super model was allowed. Lol


----------



## SueC

:rofl: I am already giddy and silly and this is just killing me! :rofl: Hope you all have a pleasant evening, and I send good vibes to Squidgy and hugs to its owner and family. :hug: And now that laptop is definitely going in the attic where I can't reach it until further notice! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Bones

Bones had already been used once when the woman brought him out of the crested field. Lucy was being saddled when they made their way into the yard. They loped around the pivot, stopping occasionally to check the windrows of cut alfalfa. Bones felt good, and even with the smoke still hanging in the air he asked to stretch his legs out and run. The woman allowed him this, and enjoyed the freedom along with him.

Lucy maintained a calm feeling. When they finished checking the hay the man called the oldest girl out to him. He shortened the stirrups on Lucy’s saddle and asked the girl to step on. The woman offered him Bones and watched as they walked away. The girl learned how to ask the mare to lope circles and stop. She worked on spinning and backing while the man looked on proud.


Zeus

Zeus and his little girl were both feeling left out of the games. He ran the side of the corral calling to the other horses and she sat on the fence. Her toe was healing. She used crutches still for long walks and a protective boot, but at home she let it out to breath and left her crutches behind. 

The woman watched them both, and decided to allow them a bit of happiness. She took the snaffle from the tack room and brought Zeus outside. She lifted the little girl onto his back. He held his head up proud to carry his child, and she smiled, overflowing with happiness to be included. Zeus knew how to respond to the girl’s requests. He did what she asked and stood watching the other horses work. He didn’t worry when they loped past him, but stayed responsible for his little charge. 

They were not allowed much, but both were thrilled to be included. Eventually the girl would heal and the colt would grow into a real horse, and they would no longer be left to watch.


----------



## SueC

Hooray! :loveshower: So good to see her back on a horse!


----------



## Dragoon

Wow, he sure is growing like a weed!
He'll be able to out-pull any cow with that neck! They sure do seem proud to have a job. 
Horseback at sunset is a nice way to end the summer. Happy Back To School!


----------



## Knave

I agree @SueC. She was only on for a few minutes, and we said sorry it was so short, and she said “It wasn’t short. It was perfect! Thank you.” It made me smile. She is doing really good, she said there’s a little pain, but it isn’t bad.
@Dragoon it is a good way to end summer days! It was a really good night, one of those you wish would drag on forever. I am glad you see him growing! I look at him and think he is taking forever to grow. I guess I shouldn’t compare him to other horses because I’ve not been around the draft breeds before, but I keep thinking he should be growing! Lol


----------



## Dragoon

Well, they say horses don't mature until five, and geldings take six months longer. Minimum. 
And draft breeds mature even slower. So I guesstimating that Nashville and Zeus won't be full grown until age six, at least. Sooo... plenty of time! 
I remind myself of this when Nash is all silly and play, play, play...he has a big body but a baby brain. He really grew between 2 and 3. He was the size of our Shetland pony when he got here as a long yearling. His mother was around 14.2? I never measured her, but she was here for a month. I expect him to get taller by a bit, since he is a gelding and still has 2 and a half years to grow. 

I really didn't like the look of haflingers until I met this one. I like the slender wiry types, like the anxious mare. The more I'm around horses, the more I see advantages of different body types. 
The slender mare is not a very smooth ride, lol.
Trotting on the haflinger is weird! I didn't notice it much until trotting with the bareback pad, but he has this strange gyro circle motion as well as the up and down motion. He's very smooth and comfy, but weird!


----------



## Knave

I really am fond of different looks I guess @Dragoon. It actually took me a lot longer to like that tall and thin thoroughbred look, although I like the look of an immature horse which is also narrow. Maybe it is the tall that struck me wrong... I really have no idea. Now I like them all, well, except that most all yearlings are a bit ugly to me...

It is funny, but I have a desire to one day own a particularly ugly horse... lol. Wouldn’t it be funny to ride some jug headed, Roman nosed, awkward looking horse, and go in and beat everyone at something? Lol. They’d all be looking down their noses, and I would laugh.


----------



## Knave

I want to occasionally include some stories from these horses before now. They have seen and done many things, and it would be nice to remember them. Beamer back when he was a donkey looking two-year-old roping calves who were being pulled down the river to drown, and when Pete first came and little girl would fall off as she tried to step down. These stories are parts of these horses.


----------



## Knave

Over a year ago... Bones

Bones was a barely four-year-old with loads of ambition, and more experience than most at his age. When the woman bought him as a long two-year-old, just barely started, she planned on taking him along slowly. General was around then, and he was a solid bridle horse always ready for work. Sadly, within a month after Bones arrived, General was taken out of the remuda. Ringbone showed itself suddenly, and Bones was required to take on the work of General.

The day started early, in the dark saddling, like many had before. They hoped to finish before the heat of the afternoon set in. They were gathering the cattle from what was called ‘the green strip’ and pushing them up the mountain range to dry creek. The cattle were spread out far, and the woman wasn’t expecting a very hard day. Bones was hot and pushy, so she asked him to pick up a lope and pushed him towards the top of where she could see cattle.

As they covered ground she saw more and more cattle up a canyon. Bones held a particular issue with water, and they fought about crossing a creek. It wasn’t a little argument, as he truly was frightened, but the woman knew they did not have another option. Eventually they crossed the creek and continued on further up the canyon. When they reached the end of the cattle the woman stopped for a moment to reset her saddle and let Bones rest. She made out a sheep camp at the edge of the quakie patch and watched the white balls move around the top of the ridge. 

Bones never cared for a rest, so he pushed to go forward as she stepped back on. She wondered at his stamina. Even at such a young age she had never seen a horse more fit or more ambitious than the sorrel colt she had grown to love. She hollered at the cattle, and as they moved down range she spotted her mother on the black horse. Their cattle eventually came together and they worked to push them toward dry creek.

No longer could they hear the other cowboys or the little girls. The cattle they picked up took a different route, but the woman knew they would all find their way. It surprised her that it was turning out to be a hard day. The cattle the two women were driving were fighting them. They wanted to stay at the green patch, and each ridge they crossed the horses worked for.

Her mother was soon sick. She didn’t know if it was the heat or the physical exertion, but she did have medicine in her saddle bag to offer. They continued to push, and the cattle split every opportunity they found. Eventually, with the sun beating down hot in the sky, they made it to a creek that would lead them down a canyon and into dry creek. The cattle split the creek, and each side rose up where they could not see over the edge.

The woman pushed Bones, who never slowed, and they took one side of the creek. Bones still fought crossing, but with the two women he was able to work one side. Then a cow broke back and stood upon the skyline. The woman watched when her mother pulled back. She didn’t know why, but she knew it wasn’t a good idea. Another two cows saw and ran over the skyline. Her mother disappeared then, and the cattle left all tried to turn and run.

Bones and the woman fought over each crossing, but they managed to keep the cattle left from turning back. They pushed on, every step forward a battle between the pair and the cattle. The woman worried about her mother. She knew she didn’t like to ride alone and that she would be frightened. She watched the ridge for her to return, but the time drug on and she never skylined. Anxiety ripped through the woman. She couldn’t leave her cattle or they would all run, but she wondered if her mother was in trouble.

As the sun continued to bear down on the young colt and the woman, they didn’t stop trying. She saw a rider skyline. There were no cattle, and yet she hoped it was her mother. The way the horse moved quickly gave way to that idea. She waved her arms to call for the rider’s help. The roan horse her father rode moved quickly toward her. When he arrived she explained the situation and expected him to leave. The cattle were so difficult split over the creek that he stayed with her, and through their worry they arrived in the beauty of dry creek.

Without a word her father took off down the range. She turned the other direction to leave, but her husband and the girls caught her attention. He wondered what was the problem and she explained it quickly as she pushed the colt away and up the ridge toward where she lost her mother. Her anxiety had her complete focus, and it took her a moment to realize her oldest daughter was trying to track her up the ridge. Beamer couldn’t handle pushing that hard; he was fat and the sweat dripped down his body. The woman stopped and thought about it then. She knew he wouldn’t make too hard a ride, but she also thought about how Bones had continued for her. She thought about how tired he must be although he showed no signs of the work he had done.

She decided they would slowly make their way up to high points where she could look over large areas of country. The young girl talked with her, she was scared for her grandmother, and the woman comforted them both when she talked. They stopped to reset saddles and look, and while the woman was pulling the cinch on Bones she saw Beamer throw backwards.

He had stepped on his reins, and the bridle tore off. It was shredded, and the woman looked again across the country. She saw her husband and youngest daughter top another high point and she waved her arms to get his attention. When they changed directions toward her she looked back at the mess in her hands. Beamer, although fat, was a quick horse who didn’t have the best handle. The girl could not ride him off the mountain without a bridle. She took her snaffle off of the colt and put it onto to older horse. 

She thought then about a freestyle reining she had seen where the rider used a war bridle. The reins on the girl’s torn bridle were soft braided parachute cord. She tied it into a war bridle and stepped back onto the colt. They began descending towards her husband when she explained everything that had happened throughout her day.

Together they went up another high point and they saw two riders in the distance riding towards where the trailer was parked. Bones saw the riders too, and he wanted to take off to them, but he held himself back when the woman asked. They rode slowly as a family back to the trailer, everyone relieved and exhausted from the day. 

When they reached the trailer they found that her mother hadn’t been able to turn the three cows, so she decided to just stick with them until someone finally came to help. The black horse she rode had taken care of her, and because the day had been so long and the horses were so worn, when the man found her they left the three cows. There were no fences between them and dry creek. They stepped tired horses into the trailer. Bones did not show tired though, and the woman was amazed at how hard he tried and how he was able to be ridden off the mountain with the soft rein.


----------



## knightrider

Wow! What a great story! We are lucky to have you on the Forum! And eager to read more stories of past adventures!


----------



## Knave

We are lucky to have you too @knightrider! You have great stories, and to top it all off you are so kind and considerate.


----------



## SueC

Can I join this love-in?  Thanks both of you for providing such inspirational reading! :hug:


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> It is funny, but I have a desire to one day own a particularly ugly horse... lol. Wouldn’t it be funny to ride some jug headed, Roman nosed, awkward looking horse, and go in and beat everyone at something? Lol. They’d all be looking down their noses, and I would laugh.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Knave

Of course you can @SueC! We are lucky for you too!!!! (Now I am not so sane with my excessive exclamation points, but we all knew I struggled with crazy anyways.)


----------



## SueC

Good-crazy is a fine and sound adjustment for having a decent life on this bloody Titanic!






I think we're all lucky to have found such good company. My physical neighbourhood isn't like this at all. It's social Dullsville! (I mean most of the humans, not the animals.)


----------



## Knave

I agree that we are all lucky. My little town has friendly and interesting people, but we rarely actually see any of them. I think it is really nice that here we have been able to make friendships with people from such different walks of life.


----------



## Knave

Fifteen years prior... Beamer

A friend was bringing a horse for the man’s father to look at. A beautiful dun mare, who he believed would eventually be what the father was looking for, was brought for display. He was an attractive kid, who brought not only the mare, but a cute girlfriend and a couple colts who needed the experience.

He offered up the dun filly for the man, who at the time was not more than a young handsome boy himself, to try. He himself stepped astride a little, ugly, long-eared sorrel colt. He said he’d ride along for the day, and the colt could get some experience for his thirteenth ride.

What the boy did not know was how difficult the cattle at the ranch were to handle. What, to any onlooker, would seem a good day to ride a baby outside, wouldn’t work out to that end. The cattle here were spoiled. The woman was just learning how it went herself, as she hadn’t seen wild cattle growing up. These cattle knew how to work together to get by a rider. They took a different mindset completely. 

The boy on the sorrel colt looked like the woman had felt many times. They were gathering a pasture to bring the cattle through into the corrals where they would be sorted. The cattle turned, a hundred at once ran in different directions through the riders. They got away three different times and were regathered.

The woman was riding a handy and nervous mare who tried her very best, and felt as shocked as her rider that they had to begin again. The man knew the game these particular cattle played, and he allowed the dun filly to relax when they were beat. The cattle they didn’t lose would be left to gather the hundred that had ran. 

The boy on the sorrel colt tried to do everything in his power to keep the cattle. The colt simply went along with the requests. The woman had never seen a colt put into a situation so overwhelming before. She had been taught to prepare a horse for success. She was sure the boy knew the same lesson, but he was in a bad spot. The ugly little colt, maybe only in youth and confusion, did not lose his head. He did not worry about the running cattle or the stress his rider was under. The woman was in awe of the small donkey looking animal.

The father bought the beautiful dun filly at the end of the day. The man, like the woman, must also have been watching the little colt. When the boy went to leave he asked what the price on the sorrel was. He wrote a check for the horse; six hundred dollars, although nothing for most buying a horse, was a lot of money for the man. He justified the purchase by saying he’d sell the horse for a thousand. Little did he know how the awkward little horse would fit into their lives.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and the Brigade 

The horses were all brought in and saddled. They wanted to have a ride with riders swapped with the intention being that the man would work with Pete. 

The girls loped around the younger horses, while the man and woman worked the older two. Pete’s behavior lacked all anxiety he had been displaying. He was happy to be ridden and felt like any other ranch horse would. 

The woman wondered aloud at the saddle change. The little girl had started riding the corriente saddle this spring. It was a wide saddle, which didn’t fit Bones in any faucet so it was traded out. Beamer was a mutton withered barrel of a horse, and he fit the saddle beautifully. Pete seemed to fit the saddle alright, but with a double pad to fill in it’s width. He was a big horse, but not particularly wide. The thoroughbred shown in his build. 

Pete was visibly back to himself, so much so that the little girl decided she would step back upon her old friend. She was hesitant to relax for a while, but her smile stretched when they began goofing around. Maybe she would let herself believe that a saddle change would bring him back to her. Maybe it was time that her spring begin.


----------



## knightrider

Awwww, so sweet. You improved my sad mood! Love it.


----------



## Knave

I am glad it helped @knightrider. It definitely brought down my stress level to see her have a successful ride. Fall work will start soon and it was very much stressing me out how it would work. Now I am hopeful.

What is wrong? I am sorry you are sad.


----------



## SueC

Those photographs made my day, @Knave! You bunch of acrobats! It's so great to see the little girl back in action on horseback.  After all that drama and pain and apprehension.

@knightrider, you sound like you need some hugs. :hug: :hug: :hug: Hope the sun shines on you today. I hope this echidna can cheer you up... our spiky, beaked, egg-laying, termite-eating, long-tongued Aussie marsupial.












Baby echidnas are called puggles - this was at a centre that raises orphaned puggles:


----------



## Knave

Those are pretty cute in a not so adorable way @SueC!


----------



## Dragoon

Ewww...are they eating...maggots??

Nice one, SueC.


----------



## Knave

If that’s what they are eating I want one! They’d be as good as fly predators! Lol


----------



## Knave

Zeus

The little girl was thrilled to be included when Zeus was taken out of his pen. She wanted to take over completely, but she was mature enough to appreciate the help given to her by her parents. 

She sat under a tree to watch until she would be asked to come in. The woman began lunging the colt. She had never asked him to lope on the lunge because when they first brought him home he had a tendency to pull away. It took a lot of work to get him past the habit, but the woman had never been confident enough to push it. This day, when she finally asked Zeus to lope his reaction was to hit the lope and then the halter and pull away. 

The woman gave her best effort to hold onto the rope, but it ran through her hands and he kicked up dust through the yard. He was easy to catch; one could almost see a sparkle of laughter in his big soft eyes. The man walked out of the house and down the porch.

The little girl was surprised, and she knew now watching that the help she was being given was necessary. She called out her gratitude to her parents and became enthralled with the argument. The man was stronger and anticipated the pull, so when he asked the colt to lope he did not lose him. He was drug across the yard and onto his pockets, but he never let go and never released the pressure of asking the colt to lope. 

Now Zeus was torn. He was smart and realized his trick would not work, but he was confused about what would. Because he wouldn’t break into a lope without trying to pull alway he couldn’t find the release which told him his answer was correct. The woman came into the lunge area and asked him to lope with the man there as an anchor. She quit pressure and pet him when he took a single lope step without pulling. The man had higher expectations, but he understood the woman when she explained that rewarding the slightest try was necessary with Zeus. He thought differently and would not be bullied into learning. 

They quit lunging with the small improvement. Zeus was a fat little colt, and the argument had him sweating and breathing hard for the first time in his young life. The little girl came and brushed his hot fur and coddled him. He loved the attention and relief shown in his eyes. The little girl took a moment to sit on him and walked a little circle in each direction before asking him to stop and back. Then she slipped off of his back. She longed for the next spring when they would be able to go for a real ride.

After turning Zeus in with Lucy they walked together towards the house. She had several questions for her mother. She began, “Zeus was stubborn, and you said I was stubborn. I thought that you said it could be a good thing, but it wasn’t good for Zeus. It made him misbehave and I wonder if you think that I misbehave.” The woman explained that stubborn, as any other trait, allowed for both good and bad results. Sometimes it would cause trouble, but sometimes it would create success. The girl thought on it as they continued almost into the door. “It was bad for Zeus today. I think I will learn about myself as I spend time with him.” 

She was always listen and learning and relating the conversations she heard. She would learn from Zeus. The woman hoped that the lessons she learned would be mostly enjoyable. Zeus was a lot like the girl, and his kindness and gentleness was always displayed. The girl, if she paid attention, would notice his good qualities and what a blessing it was to know him.


----------



## Dragoon

Awww....where is the love button!

My pony is large and I am small. I have a tool that evens us out. (The Dually halter). But still the arguing is hard, and we are both unhappy. Ridiculous amounts of praise and neck rubbing takes away his desire to argue. His determination to argue just grows with every one. (Maybe I'll win the re-match!) It is waiting for that one glimmer of give to praise that sets the desired learning in action. After that it is good. 
This pony's determination to succeed will make him one heck of a show horse, work horse, or just riding horse someday. He will do what he sees as his job!

But you already know this!

I am awed by your intuitiveness with the horses!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon you always make my day.  You and I are together learning about this type of horse. A jumble of the greatest qualities and some difficulties added in so that there is value. 

I am impressed with you. I am impressed with your ability to succeed with the odds stacked against you. Zeus only had some handling by others, and we were set up for success. You are as stubborn as them in your determination and ability to learn!


----------



## SueC

mg: Erratum mg:

The echidna is of course a monotreme... not a marsupial...

Our two living monotremes are the echidna and the platypus - egg-laying mammals. Marsupials (kangaroos, wombats, Tasmanian devils, bandicoots, quolls, numbats, bilbies etc etc etc) bear really tiny young that then develop in the pouch, stuck on a teat.

Senior moment. :rofl:

@*Dragoon* , not sure what they were eating, but might have included milk and little insect larvae...

These are bilbies...


----------



## Dragoon

Okaaaayyy.....
I had to zoom in on those bilbies because they look like photoshopped rabbits! So smokin' cool!
Echidna I've heard of, but not bilbies. Wow. Australia is like Wonderland and the rest of the world is Alice. 

You're too kind, Knave! I'm embarrassed to be posting on a horse forum, really. Sometimes I smack myself for coming out of lurkdom. I am a determined... beginner...

Had a funny feeling yesterday. I am newly subscribed to Warwick Schiller. I like him best of all the many trainers I've watched, so I want to learn more. I was watching him put first rides on a couple of horses. Those horses were so...malleable...hahaha.

His method is to teach them to disengage hind and fore before riding them. Bending the head around to get them to stop once trotting in the big arena. These horses all choose the path of least resistance, and to give to pressure. Huh. Must be nice. 
Two weeks ago, I was trying to get the haflinger to steer while trotting. He starts and stops on voice cue. (His whoa is really, really good. Thank God.). 
The mere hint that you were trying to steer him sent him braced the opposite way. He decided at the far corner he would cut across the arena and go straight to the door. Every time. But I wanted him to follow the wall and go the longside. We fought over it. A couple of times I had his head bend right around touching my boot with both eyes looking me in the face. While he trotted the opposite direction straight to the door. It never even slowed him down. 
I hope Mr. Schiller has some videos of some stubborn horses, too. I will keep watching! 
And yes, I understand the whole problem is that he does not wholly understand to give to pressure. But learning to give in groundwork, which he now does, is not transferring to saddle. Each situation involving pressure, he regards as unique, and to be argued about. What a weirdo. Maybe someday he will generalize and just obey all halter pressure...

The orange ball got tired of arguing rein cues while trotting. (We went through the same process at the walk.) We are now doing circles, and zig zags. 
But slowly. I tried a serpentine pattern and after the fourth turn, he decided I didn't know where I was going, so took off around the arena perimeter. I don't take this as arguing. He is quite open to the idea of me turning him now. I think he is confused about going back and forth with no point. I get it. So we will work at four turns, then five turns, etc. Cheering him on like a rock star each time. He loves attention. 

I can not* wait to hear about Zeus! I can just picture him looking at little girl with adoration!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon, I love that you came out of lurkdom! I think that all of us who were raised horseback, like @SueC and I, came at this with an advantage. I look at the situation you are in, and I wish I could come and help for a day, yet I don’t know that I could be of any benefit to you, because this type of horse is new to me too. I am continually learning.

There was a horse for me that was closer to this type of mentality. He sent me looking for knowledge outside of what I had already been taught. In the end, I believe I learned more from him about teaching a horse than I had ever learned from another. Taking that knowledge and putting it into practice with more malleable horses has brought me leaps and bounds from where I was before him. 

However, he had never had any mistake made with him. He also had a month of riding before I bought him, and that riding was nothing but positive. He knew how to work and all of the basics already; I just refined them and built upon them. 

I believe you will succeed. However, I hope that you know in the bottom of your soul, that no matter the kindness in the Orange ball, you have been given a very difficult scenario. Anyone would struggle! Coming out on the other side will be a major accomplishment, and if you don’t, you will still have learned so much. 

Warwick is my favorite too. When I said little girl won a prize, it was from him. She is learning so much from his program, and he is a better teacher than I am. Sometimes we forget to explain the basics. As soon as she began the program I saw her change some basic things in dealing with horses that dramatically improved her training. I learn a lot watching with her too.


----------



## knightrider

> These are bilbies...


Those things are just ADORABLE!! Why have I never heard of them? Are they rare?


----------



## Knave

So, I have to show you little girl’s sell video of Moon. If you remember she was what started this journal in her sale. Little girl bought her as a six year old broodmare, and she started her and worked her over that next year. Sadly, children grow fast and ponies stay small. She is very happy at her new home and I get little updates on her now and then.


----------



## knightrider

That video was adorable. Who wouldn't want to buy that amazing pony? Seeing that sweet girl with that lovely pony brought tears to my eyes. She did a wonderful job with Moon.


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @knightrider! It brings tears to my eyes because I was there... Moon was spectacular and little girl worked so hard. They had their hard times in the beginning, because they both were learning so much. Little girl cannot watch the video without crying. She misses Moon often, but she is happy about where she ended up. I think Zeus is filling that hole for her now. Like last night, she ran in and said I had to come out with a camera. She was super excited.


----------



## Dragoon

Great video! Lots of love there, that is what is making me cry, too. 

She did a spectacular job with Moon! From watching, you'd never guess that the pony was started under saddle so late in life. And a Shetland at that. They are not known for being easy, lol! Its very sad she was so darn small...

Moon made little girl happy, but little girl gave Moon an even greater gift. IMO, being made rideable is the best thing you can do for your equine, if you really love it. It means they will always be given a home. Long after they are non-reproductive. By being a riding pony, they have a chance at being kept in retirement should riding no longer be an option...
I doubt unrideable broodmares become that cherished...

Zeus is very patient! I wonder if he chewed the hat after the photo! Fess up!

Dang, little girl likes the hard-to-keep-clean ones! At least Zeus has black socks.


----------



## Knave

Lol. He did not chew the hat, but I think she didn’t let him. She did say that he learned to take it off though by catching it on the panel. 

I agree. I think it is a great thing she did for Moon. She will forever be a spoiled animal now, because she is so good! Sometimes I wonder how many horses sit that could be great like her.


----------



## Knave

Pete

They brought the tall sorrel home a couple of days before the branding at the man’s father’s ranch. The horse cost fifteen hundred dollars, and he would be easily worth that if he took care of his new owner.

Their horses were always a bit up when they went somewhere new. Brandings brought a crowd on this ranch, so it was almost like taking the horses to town. The woman worried about the tall skinny sorrel. What would he do?

He took care of his little girl like it was any other day. She was too little to rope, but when they turned the cattle back out she rode with everyone else. It was hard for the woman to let her go, but she thought the horse was doing his job in any case. 

It caught her eye at the last moment when the little girl asked Pete to cross the creek. That big horse took a big leap, and the little girl’s eyes were wide. The woman thought she would fall. She stayed on the horse though. For a moment she thought about what had happened, and then she began to giggle. “Mommy! Daddy! Did you see Pete jump?”


----------



## SueC

:clap: Loved all this and read it in the wee hours on my read-only netbook, when my fractures wanted a Milo in the middle of the night! (Chocolate-barley milk additive for hot milk popular in Australia...)




Dragoon said:


> Okaaaayyy.....
> I had to zoom in on those bilbies because they look like photoshopped rabbits! So smokin' cool!
> Echidna I've heard of, but not bilbies. Wow. Australia is like Wonderland and the rest of the world is Alice.


Yes, they are rare; mostly desert animals. There was a concerted move to abandon chocolate Easter bunnies for chocolate bilbies at Easter in Australia in the 1990s to raise money for their conservation, and that was popular for a while but seems to have dropped back out of the fashion.

Oh @*Dragoon* , you've got the simile of the day award! :bowwdown::clap::dance-smiley05:


----------



## Dragoon

Thanks, SueC! 
*runs off now to google 'Milo"*
A chocolate bilby is a lovely idea!

Funny that little girl took her first step down the rabbit hole that is horsejumping on the same day I took my first dressage lesson...I hear both are addicting! 
Yesterday I tried steering orange by 'opening my hip' (at least my crude understanding of this term), and it WORKS!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon, that was one of my long ago stories, back when little girl was five or so. I cannot believe I forgot to title it as such! Oops. Lol

Did you take a dressage lesson yesterday?!


----------



## knightrider

> Sometimes I wonder how many horses sit that could be great like her.


This is something I have pondered for many years, ever since I read about an endurance horse named Diamond in Equus magazine. He was just lazing in the pasture, not intended for anything special except guests to ride a couple of times a year. Then the owner's endurance horse went lame, she pulled him out of the pasture because she had already paid her entry fee . . . and the rest is history. He won everything in sight for a number of years. Equus did a medical study on him to see why he did so phenomenally in endurance, and they discovered that, among other things, his body could exchange oxygen for carbon dioxide much faster than a regular Arab. If it weren't for that horse going lame, they never would have known.

Where I live, every pasture has a horse or two . . . or five . . . and many of them never get ridden.


----------



## Knave

That is an awesome story @knightrider! I wonder at things like that. Even horses that have a job, take Lucy, that horse must dream of winning a gold medal in dressage. She is doing great for us in her job, but she’s built differently and moves in such a big and upward way. I’ve sat on her to work on some little thing and burst out laughing fun because of her flair. She’ll be wonderful for us, and is a smart cowboy horse, but I imagine she could go very far in that life. Yet she will never see it.

It is the Moons though that are more fascinating for the imagination. A horse never intended to be ridden... and she was the easiest horse. She tried so hard to do everything right. She was naturally super light, and although an ambitious and strong animal, she didn’t worry much about things.

It is kind of rare here to see pasture ornaments that aren’t retired deserving horses or broodmares here. I have seen it, but not often.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh, and here I figured that soon Pete would be jumping everything that stood still long enough! 
She may get the bug, though, there is still lots of time!

My lesson was Wednesday. Very cool. But I am disappointed I am crooked. I thought I had good posture and was straight. 
I was proud to hear my gelding has a good walk. I already love him so much I could burst!

Lucy sounds beautiful! Now you have two supermodels in the family. You never know, horses' lives are long and they often see many careers, she may yet one day become a dressage diva...

I love the story of the pasture puff turned endurance star! It is luck and getting the chance as well as talent that takes some to the top of their endeavours...

There are 11 horses currently at my barn. I am the only one who rides regularly. My new instructor said the same thing. She is the only one who rides at her 6 horse boarding place. 

You would cry...there is a 9 year old registered QH of perfect health, hooves and temperament at my barn. He is in his prime and owned by a 17 year old girl. Almost never ridden. Walk, tiny amounts of trotting when he is. Unfortunately for him, he is a gorgeous shade of buttermilk buckskin. Almost white with long black mane and tail. He was purchased because he is pretty. The girl is nervous of him and too proud to admit it or get help. She bought him from a lady that had him for years but never rode him. That owner was reportedly afraid of him but wanted him because he is pretty. The teen used to come more often to lunge and brush him, but she is near 18 now...nearer to the age most girls shift interest from horses. 
I say 'shift' because I doubt anyone really loses the interest...but boys and school and driving and first jobs all take up time...

I keep wondering how old this horse will get and how many owners will buy him just to show they have a beautiful horse (that they don't ride.) I want to say what a waste of a horse, but really, the animal is quite happy doing nothing but look pretty, so he is fulfilling a great purpose, in his own way. 
Freeloader. Hahahaha...


----------



## Knave

Definitely a freeloader! Lol @Dragoon she is addicted to jumping. Pete is a little fast in any case, so she never did much of it with him. If she is riding Bones though and I look away for an instant they are jumping something. Lol. Moon had to jump everything too. 

I am glad you enjoyed your lesson! I’m sure the crooked will straighten right up!


----------



## SueC

Crooked how, @*Dragoon* ? I have a tendency to stoop and have benefited from wearing a soft posture brace on and off when horse-riding, and in general. It retrains your muscle memory. A good saddle also makes all the difference...










http://equillence.ie/product/shouldersback-lite/

Lots of other ones that look like they might do the job on the market these days!


----------



## Dragoon

Interesting that Bones is safe to jump. It has been my observation that jumping is when even a placid horse might get worked up. 

Hi SueC. My shoulders are not square over my hips. I twisted until she told me I was sitting square, but I felt quite crooked then! She said my pony was bent to the outside when circling left, due to my crookedness. I am so sad!!
Riding was easier not knowing how...


----------



## Knave

He never has gotten wound up about jumping @Dragoon. He overjumps pretty massively, but he hits the other side the same horse he went up. He is an interesting guy in that he kind of tones everything down for less experienced people. I saw my oldest jump him, and she lost her balance on his up, so instead of pushing off his back legs he walked on them through the jump until he felt she was back on. He really is very kindhearted. It is things like that that make sure I will always love him most of all horses no matter what people have to say about his issues.

I hope your dressage teacher is good. I imagine a not as good trainer could mess someone up. I can’t picture changing how your shoulders sit being comfortable. Odd. Little girl and I joke when we practice our “English posture” as she calls out when we ride together in that style. Lol. I am sorry that you felt disappointed. But, as long as she is good, I am sure you will improve on what needs it and solidify what you already do well.


----------



## Knave

Zeus, Lucy and Bones

Before church the woman and the littlest girl caught horses. Bones and Zeus were brought in and saddled in English gear. The little girl did not have much experience riding in that style, but she loved it and often begged her mother to let her try.

Zeus was lunged for a couple minutes, and then the little girl gave him a quick lesson about being a riding horse. He loved being ridden, and he believed that he was as good as any of the older horses. He didn’t like when he was left behind. After the girl unsaddled him the woman rode Bones.

He quit her in the arena, and she laughed at why he would be so lazy. It was then she saw Peanut under his belly rubbing on his legs. He pinned his ears and gave the kitten a dirty look, but it wouldn’t leave him alone. The woman asked him to move, but he refused out of kindness. He didn’t like the kitten, but he didn’t want to hurt it either. She had to jump off and pick up the kitten and lead him out. It was almost time for church anyways, so she unsaddled and turned him loose.

After lunch the man and woman went out to catch horses. Lucy and Bones were saddled, and Zeus ran the corral angry. He was excited when the woman haltered him up and brought him out. When she gave him to the man his happiness faded. He hated being ponied. He was always scolded for biting the pony horse and dragging behind. He didn’t like being treated like a baby.

Lucy was putting out a lot of effort. She drug him until Bones came behind and he willingly began loping circles with her. He knew Bones would enjoy scolding him. After they loped a bit they took him for his first trip into the brush.

Often a colt will panic when he is first introduced to riding through brush. Zeus did not mind it at all. He watched his footing, making sure to sidestep holes and often picking a slightly easier trail than the mare he followed. His irritation at being ponied faded as he enjoyed the excitement of seeing something new.

Bones had been enjoying micromanaging the colt, but when they trotted through the brush he thought the colt was behaving well enough to play his game of pretending he was a deer. He grabbed the bit and jumped every brush he could before the woman could regain control.

She was irritated and the man began laughing at her. This egged Bones on, and he tried his deer game again. The man teased when she complained at his laughter. “He is having so much fun and you are so mad. It is funny.”


----------



## Dragoon

Zeus is beautiful!! What a tail!

And yes,..fluffy..

LOVE reading the stories told from the horse's POV! I madly wish more people could *see the horse's point of view. 

Very happy for Zeus that he is getting to do things with the big horses now! Now that he's had a taste of the things to come, it will be very hard to resist him begging at the gate to be included!

I've read enough of Warwick's comments sections to know his first response to a problem is 'How's your groundwork?' And 'Did you do all the steps?' . To which I would have to reply 'no' and 'no'...sooo...I have a ton of work to do. Glad little blonde girl is so smart and thorough! She shouldn't have any problems! Bones has her back, anyway...


----------



## Knave

Bones definitely has her back. Lol. I guess it’s a stud thing to micromanage what the other horses are doing. It comes in super handy actually, but I only allow him so much of it.

Yes, I think groundwork is important. It took me a long time to realize it. I love how he explains the why if things instead of just doing them. It is nice to have an understanding so that you can alter it to what you need.

He is a tub for sure. I felt bad for Lucy working so hard. It finally clicked this time though. He was ponying nice by the end of our ride.


----------



## SueC

It's such cognitive dissonance to see a Fjord in this landscape! :clap:

It's sort of prehistoric too!


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC! I think he will fit into the landscape perfectly.  The best thing will be when there are pictures of him cowboying!


----------



## Knave

Bones

When the woman climbed on Bones in his new English saddle he complained of the heat. He was happy and friendly, but he lacked ambition. They rode down to the arena.

Today he was asked to focus on the basics. The woman worked a few dressage exercises, but they were simple. There was a sort of elegance in the simple requests. Bones did them well, but his attitude regarding the hot day did not go away.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Bones rarely saw a day off, but when the woman brought him out he had seen three. She had left with her friend to watch a show. Today she was home and it was her birthday. To celebrate the kids made her dinner and then she went with her husband to go practice cutting. 

She Mickey Moused together what was supposed to amount to a get down rope, and she laughed about it as she stepped up onto his back. The man laughed with her about the duct tape she was using to hold together the tassel which was falling apart, and he teased her for tying it wrong.

Bones was happy to go. Because he wasn’t used to time off and was very fit, he seemed to almost tie up when she was loping circles. He came out of it quickly though, and the woman wondered if she imagined the whole thing. Lucy also had a reaction to her time off, and she showed it by kicking up and getting pushy. 

They were joined by the woman’s parents. Together they enjoyed warming up and finally working cattle. The cattle seemed fresh in the cooler air, but they didn’t work any differently. The woman was laughing as her father joined her in playing with a steer after they had opened the gate to turn them out. They each worked a side, and Bones and the roan horse threw dust in their wake as they tried to outwork one another.

The sun set and the colors glowed behind the clouds. It was a beautiful night, and it seemed each rider and horse ended with a feeling of being blessed.


----------



## SueC

:happy-birthday8:









:cowboy: :cheers: :racing: :music019: :charge:

inkunicorn::blueunicorn: :smileynotebook: :wave: :dance-smiley05: :clap: :thumbsup:


...and aren't you versatile! Looking just as at home in that English saddle. Hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Bones always knew they were going somewhere interesting when the woman velcroed his shoes on. They were loaded into the trailer and unloaded into the brush. The man had cut some posts in the mountains that he couldn’t get to with a vehicle, so Bones and Lucy were tasked with pulling them to a reachable area.

Bones needed a real job. He had been bored with the arena. He was wound up and trying to rush as they worked their way up the canyon. Lucy was mellow and picked her way intelligently through the rocks and trees. When they found the first post pile they went straight to work. It took Bones several trips before he settled into the job. The pile of posts grew into something substantial by the time they finished collecting them. 

The horses sat as their riders took a few minutes for everyone to rest. They began their descent and Bones again rushed. He was claustrophobic in tight trees, and at one point he panicked and decided to jump a little tree. He cleared the tree and hit the other side. The man laughed at his dramatic reaction. The woman gritted her teeth and continued until they made their way out of the tight trees and the horse calmed. 

Lucy was a good mountain horse. She was the type to worry she may end up having to work too hard, so she was thoughtful to save herself. She slid down the steeper areas without a worry to display. The man enjoyed riding her. Both riders were feeling grateful for their experiences and told each other how lucky they were.


----------



## SueC

Are the posts tied to the saddle, @*Knave* ? Is that one of the uses of the horn on a Western saddle?

Sounds like comparatively enjoyable work for horse-rider teams! 

Such wonderful wild scenery. It reminds us a little of Burra in South Australia. These aren't our photographs, but show what I mean.









http://chockstone.smugmug.com/photos/3990626838_SkkXfr8-L.jpg

You might have to click on the link above because the address is http and so the photo may disappear from the page.

More:










And the Flinders Ranges that run up and down from there:




























It's very arid, and very very beautiful. It seems to be a cousin of your landscape!


----------



## Knave

Yes @SueC. I keep showing you the uses of that horn! Lol

We just dally our rope around it. So, we took old junk ropes and used them to drag all of the posts.

Those pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## SueC

Yeah, I'm grateful that a real authentic working cowperson ;-) is educating me here. When I was a kid and first saw these saddles in Europe, as you know, the overwhelming impression I got was that it was a so-called "Jesus handle" (do you have that term in the US?) for unskilled riders, because that's who was using them the most in our area, and what they were using the horn for! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Lol. No, I hadn’t heard that term. I have heard many times kids being hollered at “It won’t fall off if you let it go,” and “If you don’t let go of that thing I’m going to cut it off.” I always was hollered at “It doesn’t move, you don’t need to look at it,” because when you dally you shouldn’t look down, but sadly I always have to look (it might move you know). I also brace against it cutting, because it reminds me not to pick up my horse’s face.


----------



## SueC

:rofl:

So funny! Thanks for my goodnight laugh tonight. Have a good day on your side of the planet! :hug: Hello to little girl and Squidgy!


----------



## Knave

Bones... two years ago right about now

The man and woman were sent off together to search part of the range for cattle, and more specifically they were on the lookout for a missing bull. Bones was three at the time, and the mountains were still fairly new to him. The man rode General, a big trusty bay bridle horse.

They were enjoying working together. The man was teasing her for Bones’s over abundance of ambition. She joked along and wondered to herself if he would outgrow his inability to slow. As they climbed the canyons they often stopped to reset saddles and glass the country that they could see. General dripped with sweat and worked to catch his air while Bones pranced in place.

The man spotted some cattle. They began climbing up to them. It was steep and rocky, and it wasn’t an easy ascent. The cattle were in an area of trees up high on the mountainside. As they made it to a spot where they could again glass the cattle, they saw that the missing bull was included with two pairs. The bull had a broken penis, and he had hidden himself up in the trees.

The man looked to the woman and called out, “Are you ready for some hashtag cowboy ****?” The woman said “no,” and laughed at his joke, but the answer did not really matter, as the ride was about to become difficult. The pairs took off around the back of the ridge, and the man yelled “Don’t you lose that bull.”

As he quickly disappeared from sight Bones decided he couldn’t handle the situation. He was a horse to get claustrophobic in trees or heavy brush. The mountain was steep and he was overwhelmed by the loss of his partner. He began pawing and screaming for the other horse. He shook his head and started adding crowhops into his pawing. He was beginning to panic. 

The woman was in a bind. She was scared too, as she worried over Bones’s panic on the steep mountainside. The bull was quick to take advantage of the situation, and he ran to hide in heavy trees. She worked her panicking colt behind the bull, but he refused to move, and she didn’t have the room to ride the horse in closer. She knew she would have to get off and lead in closer and throw a rock at the bull. The biggest problem she faced was that she did not know if she could keep ahold of the scared colt or get back onto him once she had the bull moving. She knew the bull would run when he was hit with the rock. 

She finally realized she had no options available, and she swung onto the ground. As soon as her feet hit dirt she was startled by crashing. She looked for the sound and the big bay horse and her husband broke into the trees at a lope throwing branches and rolling rocks in their wake. To her it was a moment fit for the big screen. “Where is he?” the man yelled as he ran past the hidden bull. Relief flooded the woman. If she had ever been happier to see another horseman she did not remember it. 

The man said he had decided to come and help her work the bull out of the trees. Bones was still claustrophobic and nervous, but he managed to do his job and soon enough they hit the end of the trees and rocks. The man left her as quickly as he had appeared. Bones called and looked for him, but the woman was able to get his mind on her well enough for them to push the bull to where they would later meet up with the man again. He never slowed down however, and she had to keep enough distance from the bull to work the colt to keep from getting in a wreck.

Once the man finally arrived he told her of his part and she told him about what happened after he left. The laughed over the difficulty and enjoyed their success.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The man was already loading the mare into the trailer when the woman tied Bones to the tie rack to start brushing off. The stars glowed in the very dark morning, constellations standing out bright. The moon wasn’t bothering to give light to saddle by.

They trailered up to where they would wean the calves gathered the day prior. An extra three pair had found their way to the pens, and they stood outside of them as the trailers drove in. The riders all hurried to mount, but by the time they stepped astride their horses the pairs had disappeared. They loped out into the direction the cattle had taken, and the woman heard hollering behind her.

When she turned to look she saw no actual problem, and considering the man rode behind her mother she continued making tracks into the deep alkali. She could see the cattle, and she pushed Bones on behind the roan horse. She looked down just in time to see the downed bobwire fence. Bones stopped in his tracks as she picked up the reins. She stepped him through the tangled mess and with the grace of God they did not even hang on the wires once.

She looked back as she asked Bones to break into a lope again. She could make out the two riders she’d left. One was on the ground, and the other was loping circles trying to calm an overexcited horse. As she made it in behind the cattle her father called to her “Get these started and I will go check that gate.” Bones pressed the cattle forward, and the woman saw the two riders again headed towards her.

They pushed the new pairs in with the old and gathered them all into the corrals. The dust made the riders almost blind. The horses worked well together to separate the cows and calves. Lucy let a cow pass her by, and threw a bit of a tantrum when the man scolded her. In the dust the woman waited for a rodeo, but Lucy calmed right back into her work.

Bones and the woman were left behind at the corrals when the first loads of cattle were taken out. It was good for the horse, as he had taken to becoming lonely. The woman worked with him on leaving the tied up horses and returning. A couple hours passed and they were loaded into the trailer, dusty but none the worse for wear.


----------



## SueC

With all that dust, I bet you are looking forward to some rain! When does that usually happen?


----------



## Knave

Rain doesn’t come along predictably, but when winter hits so does snow usually. That can come as quickly as Halloween.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think it is always dusty or muddy in that specific spot. lol. I have seen days where we had to trot in 10 miles before we could even start work with horses slipping in the mud in the dark. Then, there are the days like today, where the road getting in is dusted out almost a foot deep. I didn’t filter the top two pictures because I thought the dust did a good enough job of it.


----------



## SueC

Didn't it just? It's so great being able to read about the life in your part of the world here! 

Speaking of, as you are a roper, might I direct you to a little roping story here that @*Rod* provided for the Krones&Kodgers? (I have cheerleader status at K&K, since I'm still underage. :rofl

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-ta...0s-thereabouts-655873/page392/#post1970603135

...I hope ropers without horses have gloves with them...


----------



## Rod

Knave said:


> @SueC I think it is always dusty or muddy in that specific spot. lol. I have seen days where we had to trot in 10 miles before we could even start work with horses slipping in the mud in the dark. Then, there are the days like today, where the road getting in is dusted out almost a foot deep. I didn’t filter the top two pictures because I thought the dust did a good enough job of it.


Some people might think you are exaggerating writhing about dust a foot deep but the Forest Service closed one of the access roads leading to the backside of our ranch last fall because the white alkali dust was so deep vehicles were getting stuck (high centered) in it!


----------



## Knave

I never thought about people thinking I exaggerate @Rod! Lol. They probably do think that! Yes, it is that alkali there too. I am sure you have been part of those rides where the horses come out of the trailer white and you are trying to squint to see but you can’t see far in front of your face when things move fast. 

Edited to add: I was telling my husband that you said they shut down the roads, and he said forest service maintains your roads too. Do they do that? Do they come add gravel to it and the like? These roads don’t get messed with by blm.


----------



## Knave

It is just the rode that gets dusted out like that, but everything else is only dusty in a different way.


----------



## SueC

Here in WA, on a sandy soil type on what's called the Bassendean formation, up and down the Swan Coastal Plain near WA's capital Perth, if the soil gets bare, it blows black dust in summer, and can give people lung problems in the long term, colloquially known as "farmer's lung" - do you have to worry about that with your dust?


You can see how the dust flies up on the track made from that sand at my parents' place:


----------



## Knave

That is a beautiful picture! No, I don’t really think it is an issue here. I take my inhaler and I have to use it sometimes, the girls too. My mother ties a bandana around her face. If I start struggling too much I will pull my shirt over my nose. I’ve never heard of long term issues though.


----------



## Rod

Knave said:


> I never thought about people thinking I exaggerate @Rod! Lol. They probably do think that! Yes, it is that alkali there too. I am sure you have been part of those rides where the horses come out of the trailer white and you are trying to squint to see but you can’t see far in front of your face when things move fast.
> 
> Edited to add: I was telling my husband that you said they shut down the roads, and he said forest service maintains your roads too. Do they do that? Do they come add gravel to it and the like? These roads don’t get messed with by blm.



That's because you probably never think of exaggerating. Sometimes the horses come out so dusty I worry about their health. 

Yes, the BLM doesn't do much for our roads either. The FS maintains the main roads but smaller roads like the one I mentioned, it's just easier (and limits liability) for the FS to post a sign and close the road. Of course we need to use the road so closure doesn't apply to us.:rofl: Actually they have threatened to ticket us but haven't so far.


----------



## Knave

@Rod my mother was just saying that on that ride. Our trailer is enclosed, and our horses come out clean, but the ones they bring up are pipe. So, I was saying why not put everything in ours when it is open; at least it would minimize parts of it.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

When they tied horses up on this morning the moon was full, and it cast enough light that shadows could be seen. The woman thought it was one of her favorite times to saddle. The air held a chill, and she was grateful that her daughter harvested all of the still green tomatoes the night before.

The woman wasn’t picked up for work until the girls had left on the school bus. The drive to where they would start was long. Usually horses came out of long trailer rides with good attitudes.

Bones and the woman tended to work on a compromise. Either one could be cranky, but never should it be both. Today was an exception. Even with the edge both displayed, they noticed the beauty they rode into. Jackrabbits stood to watch the riders, and antelope crossed their path, stopping with their curiosity evident. 

Lucy was also hot, maybe the moon was to blame. In the beginning Bones was distracted, rushing he fell hard into a badger hole. The woman knocked against the saddle horn and the air left her lungs. Although she caught her air quickly, her back had been bothering her and it complained. Each time Bones jumped the brush it tightened. The woman joked to everyone that she was practicing becoming an eventer. Only Bones knew of her edge.

He was lonely. He worried over the other riders when they separated. At one point the woman barely pulled him out of his tantrum when he began running backwards setting up to buck. Lucy took a few jumps herself over her own frustration at being pressed to leave the others. 

When they brought the cows into the corral to separate the pairs Bones shined. He loved that job, and even his bad attitude couldn’t truly withstand his desire to work. The only residual effect of his temper was a bit of nervousness. He knew how to provide just the right amount of pressure to separate a cow from her calf. He loved when one would argue with him. Even the woman couldn’t quite hold her edge at the fun of his agility.


----------



## Knave

A Case for Hugo

I often joke about the imaginary suggestions box on the ranch. A box where one could give their unwarranted opinions. So, here begins my suggestion box offering:

This year a cow will be sold that we call lightening cow. She carries a beautiful white haired circle of a scar on her side from once being the unlucky recipient of a lightning strike. She is part of the “famous” cows the girls and I joke about, but what most call “spotters.” She is being culled this year because she lost a calf during the spectacular cold spell of the spring. Now, my father is choosing to allow the cattle who lost calves during that particular time frame a free pass, but hers was taken away because she displayed a terrible attitude as they tried everything in their power to save the dying calf. 

Now, during this same week a few calves were born to excellent mothers who also gave their all to save the frozen babies. A couple in particular stood out. They survived the ordeal but lost ears and tails to the experience. One was called Hugo and another Herbert by my girls. Herbert was the worst for wear; her tail fell off at the very base. She lived for quite a while, but had to be put down when her feet later began peeling off from the leftover damage. Hugo however lived.

My undeserved suggestion is to keep Hugo as a replacement for lightning cow. Hugo is a display of the very determination that we hold. She wears the scars of her difficulty for all to see. It took an inherent strength for Hugo to survive her first days, and her mother proved her own. Hugo not only lived, but she eventually came out of the other side and she has thrived.

Hugo would be a spectacular famous cow. A reminder to all that we are capable of coming through hard things. She reminds us our scars do not detract from our value. Our past shapes and strengthens us, but doesn’t not define our future.


----------



## Dragoon

Ahhhh!!!

Life is so tough on a ranch! I don't think I could survive so much ending of life! *runs away crying...*

I'm so glad you have so much love to give all the creatures there, and are teaching your kids to do the same.
The story of Hugo is great. She fought to survive, let her enjoy a few years of being. You have my vote.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon, this spring was an anomaly in the world of mine. I have never seen so much loss. Never had their been such a bad timed cold spell. Even the deer and birds were dying. It was hard for everyone to see. It was only a 50 mile radius too. People asked, “what do we do?” but no one had an answer other than to keep trying. 

That is part of why I think she should be kept. Look at what she represents all around. Not the bad part of it, but the other side, the one that keeps trying.


----------



## SueC

I know you're using an app, but it marries so well with your landscape and subjects that I feel I'm entering Wonderland when I come to your journal!  

It sort of helps you see the art in everyday life too, and to look slightly differently.

Those badger holes sound a bit dangerous! I wonder whether American badgers look like the European ones. I'm going to look that up...

OK, here's the European type badger I remember:










Is this what yours look like?










And that's such a fabulous story about Hugo.  Your suggestion also gets my vote... and your writing really is breathtaking!


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much for the complement @SueC! It is very appreciated.

Yes, ours are of the second variety. They are so numerous up where we run our cows that in certain places a horse must watch every step that he takes.


----------



## Rod

A few years ago I kept a heifer that had a tough start from the cold like Hugo. She turned out to be a good cow. Looked a little funny with her cropped ears and very short tail. But she was a good mother and bred back early each year. When I sold my cows last fall at a bred cow sale, they cut her back from the rest and sold her as a single- she brought $300 less than the others even though she was a better cow than most of the rest.


----------



## Knave

It is funny how quick a person is to dismiss something actually a bit silly. Obviously there is nothing currently wrong with an animal that is scarred from the cold (unless it were in the feet I know). I wondered myself if she would be kicked off of the truck.

Edited to add that @Rod maybe whoever bought her needed the deal and the good cow.  I wonder sometimes if that is why things like that happen. The Lord’s hand you know.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy


It was a day where the horses were expected to do another large circle and bring any pairs down to the corrals for weaning. When the sun rose colors shown brilliantly. The beauty however foretold of a windy day. It didn't lie, and eventually the wind blew so dramatically that a haze covered the sky and everyone's eyes stung with the pelting of dust and dirt. Before the wind came however, the day hadn't been easy.


It started as beautiful as the sky. The horses all traveled out over the hills and canyons easily. The yellow grass and big rocks contrasted beautifully in the dry country. They began cattle down range as they made their way up higher. Two riders split from the others to drive a group of cattle down to a meeting point. The horses left were Bones, Lucy and the roan. The roan cut up country to fight his way up a steep mountainside and bring some cattle down. Lucy stayed in the bottom of a canyon as Bones took the opposite ridge. Bones began solling up, and the woman had to press him forward quickly to get away from the mare. When he hit the other side of the ridge his loneliness became so enveloping that he was pawing and rearing, shaking his head yelling for the mare. He was getting tight, ready to fight with the woman. As the woman looked at her surroundings she realized it was flat enough right on the top of the ridge, and the gopher holes were widespread, but large rocks littered the area surrounding her. She knew Bones would be capable of bucking her off, and it took her pride to push him forward again. When he was at a point he was adamant and setting up to really blow up she stepped off and asked him to move his hindquarters a couple times. She walked to the edge of the ridge with him running into her constantly, and decided she couldnt go further without taking a pee.


A brush was to her back and her ****** were dropped as she began unbuttoning her jeans. Bones started to run back and forth and she began to fall, but caught herself with the brush. She thought to herself that this would not be a pleasant situation to be in when her life ended. Giggling, she continued trying to finish what she started. In an instant Bones rushed behind the brush and set up to jump over her. She stood and threw her hand and romal towards his face to shut down his momentum. He turned and rushed downwards. It continued and somehow she managed to stay on her feet hobbled by her jeans and ******. Anger filled her when she pulled them up and hadn't managed to not pee all over them, and she swore at the horse. It was then she noticed the man watching her from the other side of the canyon. He rode Lucy over toward her and had some unbecoming remarks regarding Bones's behavior.


After he was done threatening to shoot the horse and swearing like a sailor, he calmed. "He is a wack job. It isn't your fault. Everyone knows he's not quite right," he vented when the woman offered her discouragement at the situation. She wanted to do her job. She did not want to be a person who couldn't be counted on. He stayed around and helped push the cattle they picked up to the meeting point where the other two riders waited. He took off on Lucy then. Bones continued to throw a tantrum. His anger wasn't as intense though, and the woman wouldn't allow him to cross sides to where the other riders waited. They worked back and forth, but Bones was an extremely fit horse, so working never had been able to bring him down from a temper. 



Meanwhile the man and Lucy were another canyon away trying to bring a bull down. The bull was crippled, and he didn't want to leave the trees. He got on the fight and threatened the mare, but Lucy did not give. Eventually the bull quit though, and he refused to do any more. The man met up with the boss on the roan horse and they decided to go get a trailer and load the bull. They met back up with the woman who were pushing the pairs towards the corrals to explain the situation. The woman wondered the time, and when she looked for her phone it was gone. It wasn't just the phone, because the phone was in a case with her money and credit cards, insurance cards and even her id. Her discouragement doubled, and she rode to the men to own up to her mistake.


The boss said he could handle the bull if they went back and looked. Their effort was unsuccessful however, which didn't surprise the woman considering the country that had been covered. Eventually they trotted back to the corrals, and happily found that the bull had been easy to load and the pairs were ready to be sorted. The man reminded the woman that it was just a bad day. He would return on a motorcycle to look the next day while they processed calves, and even if it wasn't found it wasn't the end of the world. The woman's temper dissipated about Bones as well later, because he worked perfectly when they made it to the ranch. No one would ever know the horse had a lonely streak when he wasn't feeling claustrophobic. She hoped eventually he would overcome the issue.


----------



## Dragoon

Whew! Sometimes you have to pay a super high price to have a super nice horse!
Makes the mediocre horses seem more attractive...

Sorry about your ******, ...and your pride, lol. 

But what a story to have, a horse threatening to jump over you in his tantrum! That's nuts! I just had one stomp up and down on a pylon because I wouldn't let him go over to another horse. Hahahaha. Horses try to keep their opinions to themselves and rarely speak to us humans so when one loses it and shouts at us its so eye-opening!
Tell us how you really feel, horse! Ha!


Edited to add: I loved how you brought up the other perspective about the scarred cow. How it might have been a blessing to someone who needed a good cow and that is how they got one! I'll have to remember that one if ever I am disappointed at how something turns out...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon there was about a half of a day there that a mediocre horse sounded like a really spectacular plan. lol. I was daydreaming of buying Zeus for myself and explaining to him about why one would put the effort out that was required to climb said mountain. hahahahaha. Bones has always been so clear about his opinions on everything, so I wasn't particularly surprised. I was irritated, because of the ****** and the pride, but not really shocked. I think poor husband was a bit shocked and a little hot himself for a bit after seeing it. To be honest I was kind of glad he did, because I was in a bind and he helped me out. 



Today is a new day though. Hopefully I stay out of binds. Maybe husband will find my phone too, but I am not holding my breath. 



I try to think that way about things. I only own Bones because he has some wires crossed, and he has been a blessing to me. I couldn't afford something like him in another situation. Things always work out for the good.


----------



## Knave

My husband found the lost phone today on his motorcycle. I am so relieved. Here is a picture to go with the last story.


----------



## SueC

I'm glad you found your phone! (And other stuff...) I've known people who accidentally dropped their phone in the toilet, and in the party ice bucket at the Christmas do... 



This was an unamusing episode in your riding life, but tomorrow is another day. We've all had days like that, those of us with the more _interesting_ horses! :rofl:


----------



## Dragoon

Very happy you found your phone! Yay! Losing all your ID would have been a major hassle!

I am chuckling about having to justify climbing the mountain to the Fjord! Absolutely nailed their mindset!

Now that the haflinger rides well, we are doing all size circles, serpentines and can trot over poles and crossrails. He turns mostly off my seat and has a great stop. Sadly, he really likes stopping. That is his reward when I think up a pattern and he goes and does it. Then when I ask for the trot again, he just goes and does the last item that led to the stop. LAZY!
Cute, but lazy!
So yesterday I tried him in a Western saddle for the first time and did what Warwick does. Just hand onto the horn and cue for forward, no reins. It was super funny, seeing him rush to and slow down in all the spots that we normally stop. He did the poles over and over, thinking I'd tell him to stop. Nope. Poor chunky orangebutt. Had to work...

I used my fluffy Reinsman pad and felt Weaver cinch. Not good. I could easily shift the saddle around his no-withers body. 
I tried getting him to canter last week and failed. He got super worried about it, trotted very fast and waggled his ears all over. Threatened to buck. He knows the voice cue for canter, picks it up instantly when free-lunging. He was so upset that the very next ride, he kept balking about being led out to the arena. Telling me he was scared I'd ask him to canter again. Such a baby.


----------



## Knave

Oh @Dragoon, I had a huge response written to you and I lost service (we are trailering to work). 

So, I will just add the overview that I am so proud of you and the orange ball! You rock.


----------



## Rod

Hummm- Being indisposed while your horse acts like an idiot. Been there. At least I didn't have an audience. Or loose my phone. I have however, 'lost' three phones over the years on the ranch. 

The first one was about 10 years ago when I was fairly new to the ranch. I was following a creek and got into a bog, nearly getting my horse stuck in the mud. You know, one of those deals when the horse makes a step and the ground 'wiggles' 10 feet away. The only way out that I could see was through a little deer trail in a line of willows. I headed my mare into the willows and was nearly swept off the horse by them. I grabbed the horn and gave her a kick and she went a few more feet before she became 'stuck'. She started lunging and made some progress- right into a little choke cherry tree. A limb of about 4 inches in diameter smacked me in the face and knocked me off the horse. I 'came to' flat on my back, bleeding out my face and nose, still holding on to the rein. My partner was on a ridge on the opposite side of the creek and called on the radio, "What the Hell are your trying to do?" It took me a couple of minutes to clear my head enough to answer him back. I spent the next half hour looking for my phone but couldn't find it. 

A couple years later while branding, I only caught a single heel while roping. We had young teenagers for a ground crew and it was a big calf so I shook the loop off the calf. When it flipped off the calf's leg the colt I was riding stepped right into it. He was real green and started dancing around. I leaned over to try and get the rope off his foot and my phone slipped out of my pocket. As soon as it hit the ground the colt stepped on it. My grand daughter (#1) grabbed it up and had to show everyone. 

I was riding another colt two years ago across a hillside when we came on a little ditch that had been 'washed out' by a recent rain. It was a tiny ditch, only about 4 inches deep and 6 wide. Of course the colt wouldn't step over it. He finally took a giant leap- way up high and landed right in the ditch. When he jumped I felt the phone fly out of my pocket. I almost caught it on the fly but missed. The colt started hopping around and when I got him under control and back to the area I couldn't find the stupid phone.


----------



## Knave

@Rod that first story was terrible. I have only worked one place with willows. I was amazed at colts being willing to walk right in. I don’t believe I could on Bones because he is so claustrophobic. It always seemed like a maze to me, and I wished I had a dog.

I bet your granddaughter had a good laugh at the branding. That makes it worth the one at least.
@Dragoon I’ve been thinking about the saddle issue. If the corriente was made to fit anything it should be that. Lol. Both cinches and a breastcollar and I really hope it works for the little girl...


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The woman was grateful that she had convinced her husband that she bring Bones back into the mountains for work today. He was still lonely, but he wasn’t as dramatic.

The boss gave out the orders, and the couple were split together. The day was beautiful. The sun shone warm, and the rabbit brush glowed yellow. Lucy and Bones complemented each other at work just as the man and woman.

Lucy was steady and dependable, but she also thought going up steep mountains was exhausting. Bones was ambitious, and when things got hard and he had to run up the side of mountains he didn’t feel sorry for himself nor did anyone else.

The day included some difficulties, like fighting bulls and a flat tire on a loaded trailer, but it truly was a wonderful day in the mind of the woman. Although everyone was dust covered and tired, it was the kind of day that they were all made for and everyone was filled with joy.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm so glad you had a wonderful day! 
And that your horse was wonderful, too! 

What an oddball he is, so happy to run up a mountain...am curious whether anyone you work with envies you your horse? Your husband doesn't sound like a fan, since he had to retrieve the lost phone, lol.

I don't know what is a corriente, google says it means 'common'. Or who is a little girl, Nashville is a gelding! 
I don't have a rear cinch, I don't ride Western much. I don't really like the position it puts me in. I'm comfortable in my English saddle! But I do use it for the TB mare who bucks. It is very useful for when riding her!
That was my thinking, to use it for cantering the haflinger. I don't know if he will throw a big or small buck. I am not the rider that Warwick is. 

I'm still debating the issue. I know I can MAKE Nash canter if I kick hard enough. But I was hoping to get him to want to. I feel he's ready, and has no doubt what I'm asking. He has been ridden lots, and cantered wearing the saddle lots. And yet he tells me he's worried. I have no idea if all baby horses act this way. He is three and a half. Hmmm...

My Western saddle was a gift, it is pretty old and worn. I love how it looks and try to imagine what horses rode in it and what people made the wear marks. I'd like to keep it as a decoration someday. I have an equally old breastcollar thing to match it.


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry I was so vague! I meant for my little girl when she rides Zeus. I worried as well about the saddle slipping. The little saddles do slip on him, and he is so young and immature I don’t want to put one of the ranch saddles on him yet.

I have a saddle that is from the maker corriente. It is the saddle I tore Bones’s back up with, and I had to learn about bad fitting saddles. It is super wide, and I think it kind of fits Beamer, but it is just too wide for anything else. I believe it should work for Zeus in the end.

I love the picture of Nashville in the western saddle too. It is pretty! My saddle I ride now was a gift too. My grandpa gave it to me because it is an older style of tree which is more narrow and it actually fits Bones. He had it custom made for him after a hired man stole all of his saddles, and it is the most comfortable saddle ever. I feel so privileged to ride in it. 

No, I don’t think anyone is jealous of Bones sadly. Maybe little girl when she is fighting with Pete, but not anyone else. Everyone sees that he is high maintenance and it drives them crazy. Lol

Edited to add: I have an idea for you @Dragoon! It worked to ask Zeus to trot for little girl because he didn’t want to. Do you have a friend who is a horseman that you trust? If you can have someone ask from the ground while you just sit in the saddle he probably will just do it because he is so good on the lunge. It worked for Zeus anyways.


----------



## Knave

Today makes three years I’ve had on Bones!


----------



## knightrider

Awww, that video was amazing. It's the second time you've made a video that brought tears to my eyes. I know what you mean about a flawed horse being everything you could ever want.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider!


----------



## Dragoon

Happy Horse-versary!!

What a versatile guy he is! How tall? He seems a nice handy size for kids and vaulting and cutting! 
Is he only reactive when working cows? He seems dead broke for a young horse, almost Fjord-like! 

I love that you know the story of your gift saddle, that's a nice way to be reminded of your grandpa. <3

I am confident that all that is needed is a grippy neoprene girth for the propane tank guys. I use a Professional's Choice neoprene for the english saddle and it has never slipped on Nash. They make them in Western, too, I'm sure little girl will be safe!
I have a smooth leather dressage girth for the Barefoot bareback pad. I put it on Nash to exercise him in the arena. It just SPINS around his torso! And that pad has a non-slip backing. So the right girth(cinch) seems to be key. 

Thanks for your suggestion! But I don't think the problem is that he doesn't understand what I want. I was asking gently, I did not try asking firmly because I was so shocked he did not just leap right into it. Forward has never been a problem. He walks and trots if I just think of it, from the start. I just felt so sorry for him that he was stressed. He was tossing his head and ducking and trying to trot the other way and hide in the corner where the door is. That is not him. He is normally happy and eager to do things. I like his eagerness. 
So after many minutes of me clucking and urging, I backed off. He was reluctant to go riding for days after. I'd like to give him time to think about it. I like a happy haflinger. I'm going to ask him periodically unti he agrees to try because he wants to. I don't think I'll be waiting too long because his canter has improved so much since last spring. He used to always get the wrong lead and not be able to switch it. Or not know he was supposed to switch it. It was really funny watching him go around the arena on the wrong lead. Goofy!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon maybe he will feel better after he finally realizes it’s not so scary. Maybe he doesn’t think he can balance... I think Zeus doesn’t think he can balance a lope on the lunge. It’s like it bothers him too. Once he gets it I think he’ll get it.

Bones is dead broke about arena type things mostly. He’s much more reactive with me, but it is funny because he thinks he’s a babysitter. Even when he was two he would take extreme caution around kids and people he didn’t think knew what they were doing. I love that about him. If he’s comfortable with things he is broke broke. Even things that require lots of speed he is fine doing. He is only over reactive if he feels stressed. He’s very emotional. He doesn’t like feeling claustrophobic mostly, and he gets his feelings hurt if he thinks he’s in trouble.

Oh, I forgot to add: he’s 14.3 I believe. I thought he was shorter than that even, but he’s just so narrow it makes him look even smaller.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones and the woman both were pretty mellow for the storm coming in. They were off of work, so they simply loped around the pivot enjoying the cooler weather. Bones was determined to get a bite of the long alfalfa, but he would break out in hives if given the chance. The woman pushed him forward because of this, and for a few moments he pretended to lope while staying in the same spot. The woman laughed out loud at his silly behavior.

They stopped to visit at the house with the arena, but the incoming storm ushered them on. Big drops on water fell onto them and the woman asked Bones to lope home because she left her nice coat hanging on the fence. She was wet by the time she tied him up and started unsaddling. The rain made her smile, but Bones didn’t particularly agree with her sentiment.

A big set of rainbows shown on the horses after she rescued her coat. The storm was quick to pass.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> ...he thinks he’s a babysitter. Even when he was two he would take extreme caution around kids and people he didn’t think knew what they were doing. I love that about him. If he’s comfortable with things he is broke broke. Even things that require lots of speed he is fine doing. He is only over reactive if he feels stressed. He’s very emotional. He doesn’t like feeling claustrophobic mostly, and he gets his feelings hurt if he thinks he’s in trouble.


I just realised that your horse sounds very much like me! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

...and that is a beautiful film!


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC, sometimes I think he is a lot like me too. Maybe that’s why I empathize with him so. He teaches me things like social anxiety gets you no where...


----------



## Dragoon

There's a little bit of Bones in all of us...


Hahahaha


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The two horses were saddled at different times. Lucy was long gone before Bones was pulled out of the corral. The man had work to do before they started weaning for the day. 

Lucy had been hot the night before, but this morning things started off fast. Bones, Lucy and the roan all raced through the brush in an effort to stop the running cattle. By the time everything was going smoothly the horses were all warmed up. Lucy was doing her best to convince the man that she was exhausted from the effort. 

Bones stalled when they made it to the tall thick brush. He was trying to behave, but he was scared to push through the sage. The woman tried pushing him up tight behind the cattle, but it didn’t calm his nerves. The man laughed, “This should be interesting. Good luck.” A few hesitations and some good jumps left the horse surrounded in sage brush taller than him. Somehow he managed to control his fear, only occasionally panicking and jumping. The woman was proud of him and bragged to the man, but he teased her about the lack of true accomplishment. 

The rest of the morning went smooth and they finished before sitting down to eat lunch by the tin windbreak.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Again it was just the two younger horses who were caught for work. The day spoke of an oncoming storm, and the dust was momentarily settled from a week of rainstorms. 

Where they worked was one of the woman’s favorite areas. Bones also enjoyed it because rarely was it very steep and it didn’t boast of much brush. The grass was tall and yellow.

Lucy and Bones loped back when they were short a bull. Usually they would long trot out, but the horses were feeling good in the cool air. Bones preferred hitting that slow but ground eating lope to trotting, and he seemed to find as much joy in the moment as the woman. Lucy did not even show a complaint at the speed. 

The bull ended up being up ahead of what they had gathered. He was cranky and itching to fight, so the riders hurried to sort off a section. If not for his attitude he looked like he should be a child’s stuffed toy. He had a short fluffy face that he held a bit comically, although he was a beautifully made animal. 

It wasn’t long to sort and load the animals headed back home. The woman wished it had drug out longer, but as they finished their packed lunches the wind began to blow and the air held a chill.


----------



## SueC

These apps really work with your landscape and subjects. The first one above looks like Van Gogh might have painted your place! Is the app setting called "Van Gogh" by any chance?


----------



## Knave

So it seems that when Bones fell into a badger hole yesterday he injured his stifle. I didn’t notice anything yesterday, except that when I unloaded horses (I was checking everyone carefully because a horse had been kicking in the trailer) he was walking a bit odd in his hinds. I thought it was like he was trying to keep his boots from rubbing or something. 

Then when I brought him in today he was swollen up over his stifle. Not lame, but there was something odd about the joint movement as well. Sadly I think he will be off for a while.


----------



## SueC

Oh, @Knave, jingles for Bones! Lots of cooling water on it, and carrots applied internally! He's young and will heal quickly I hope.

What are you going to do - walk? Or ride a spare? (And will he forgive you if you do? ;-))


----------



## Knave

I don’t know if he will will forgive me, I’m sure he will be upset. I am thinking I will ride Pete for now. I would prefer Beamer, but little girl would benefit more. Maybe I will swap them though, because I was thinking today that if Beamer gets any fatter he will founder.


----------



## Knave

Beamer

Beamer was the only horse taken out of the corral on this beautiful morning. The couple had decided that since the day was short it would be a good one for him to be used. He was far on the soft side, and he tended towards a bad hip, so bringing him into shape slowly was something they always strove towards.

The horse was the let out type, always ambitious and quick, but gentle and intelligent too. He was very business minded, and the woman giggled when he decided to show some personality. He was feeling competitive with the chocolate palomino he rode next to. Making sure he was always a step ahead, he was attentive to everything the horse did. 

He was enjoyable to ride. Never did the woman feel like she had to second guess him. When they moved the cattle to where they belonged, the woman struggled with a gate. Her husband had told her a trick once that he used in his childhood. She took a rope and dallied off and asked Beamer to tighten the gate. It made him nervous pulling against something that didn’t give, but they managed to close the gate and he was proud of himself when he received his due petting.

Loading into the trailer he tripped. He fell against the woman and pinned her against the wall of the trailer. Again he stumbled. When he took his weight off of her she felt he irritated that bad back again and the air had been pressed from her lungs. He held the hind leg that hit the trailer up in the air. She took him back out and let him walk it off. Neither seemed worse for wear after a few minutes passed.


----------



## knightrider

Oh, phooey, what a bummer. Can't "like" that. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Knave

So, when it rains it pours. That is the sang anyways. 

Today Pete had a seizure. I was shocked at the seizure, but not surprised that he had a medical emergency. Something had been wrong this last few months, if anyone remembers me writing about that before.

Once upon a time, after we purchased Pete, there was a prior owner who aged him much younger than he was sold to us as. I went with her being correct, but now I believe she was wrong. The original age would have him at 25, which makes much more sense to his medical issues. 

We have decided to permanently retire him. He is not suffering at this point, so he can enjoy his time bossing the others around. He was once a very good horse for us, and he deserves his feed and grooming. If he falls off or starts displaying more neurological symptoms we will put him down then.


----------



## SueC

I like Beamer's face too. Including the ears. Have a lovely evening! :hug:


Oh, I've just read the next post. :-( Wow. I've never seen a seizure in a horse before, must be scary.


----------



## Knave

It was very scary @SueC! I never had seen one before either. I thought he was dying, and then I thought that if he wasn’t he was going to hit his head on the trailer and that would be that. It was terrible!


----------



## SueC

I am so glad he made it through that. It's always extra dramatic when horses are ill or dying or anything, they are so big, and their pain is so big, and the problem is so magnified. It's awful.


Glad too that you didn't break anything getting squished like that. Lucky escape. We can be so careful, and that's great, but every now and then still something like that happens.


Who's going to replace Pete? Are you getting a mustang, or waiting for Zeus - considering Bones will surely be OK in a few weeks?


----------



## Knave

So funny you are capable of reading minds @SueC. I have my eye on a started mustang, and I hope to get him bought. I wouldn’t trust that she could ride him this fall though, so I’m guessing she will miss work, unless my parents allow her to borrow the black horse. I don’t know what I’ll do for myself if I don’t get the mustang bought. I can use Beamer during the week, and I might end up having to borrow Partner from my parents, who hasn’t been ridden much at all since I decided I wasn’t going to buy him. He also sent me in a care flight on my last ride of him, my own mistake, but I can’t seem to not hold it against the horse. 

Baby Zeus is lucky he is such a baby, or I think he would be thrown into the mix after today. I hope Bones improves quickly too. He needed a shot to help with an allergic reaction he is having as well today, and hives cover his body. I plan on giving him the whole winter off in hopes of not damaging the stifle permanently. I love that horse, and look forward to many years of using him.

If he is back to healthy, and ridden down, come springtime I believe he can fill in for little girl until Zeus is old enough to work.


----------



## SueC

It's really hard to admit I don't have mind-reading capacities! :rofl: But I remember you talking about trying to adopt a mustang a while back and all that BS about yard size which meant you got fed up with these people. Is that why you're looking at a started mustang? To bypass that BS?


----------



## Knave

No @SueC, I am looking at a started horse only because we could use something that can go now. I was hesitant about the idea, but at this point it seems like a valid point. Lol


----------



## Knave

I came back to edit that, because it doesn’t explain why I wouldn’t just go buy an unstarted two or three year old. The approval I finally received after redoing my application was only for yearlings or started horses. You can buy a started horse from a prison program (I think there is another way too, but I don’t know it). They have around 120 days, but I’m not sure how good those days are. I’ve never been around one.


----------



## Knave

Beamer

Bones tore into Beamer when he saw the woman was catching him yet again. Zeus joined him in the pursuit of poor Beamer, for he felt as left out as the young sorrel. 

Beamer had been the one caught the last few days out of the large corral. The woman worked on fitting him back up in the evenings. This morning she took him out early for a work day. It was a hard day on the old fat man. Ever ambitious, he worked as hard as anyone, but she held him back worried that he wasn’t in good enough shape to push too hard. The extra fat he carried saw him lathered at certain points.

The day was beautiful. Although everyone wore winter coats it felt warm. An airplane was in the mountains for whatever reason, and the cattle felt pressured to come down. It was a helpful coincidence, and everything went smoothly. The woman enjoyed Beamer. He never worried about anything except for getting the job accomplished. He was sure footed and traveled out better than any horse she had stepped foot over.

Lucy’s day was just as long but easier on her, as she had been going and was fit. Each horse seemed to enjoy themselves as did the riders.


----------



## Knave

The New Guy

The morning started with that apprehension that seems to attach itself to horse shopping. The couple drove away long before the sun rose to attend a horse sale held in a prison arena. 

The once feral horses were comparable in their training times and styles, but they were truly as varied a group as were their riders. The attendees to the sale were a colorful mesh of differences as well. An army man sat on one side of the couple, and on the other were a group of three beautiful friends from different places far away. The woman saw a couple hipsters and a family she couldn’t have described.

The horse she was interested in watching was another sorrel. He was so big that he lacked plainness the color usually ascribed. The sale was a lot for the colt to take in, but mostly he managed a friendly demeanor. He drew interest from the crowd, and the woman felt confident she would not manage outbidding the others. 

When his turn came up she raised her card more than she should have, but after an overly long hesitation the auctioneer called him sold. They watched a few more horses sell and then loaded up the massive colt for his long drive home.


----------



## knightrider

Sooo, heeeyyyy, you got him! Look at that regal nose! He's so cool. What are you going to name him? Can't wait to read more.


----------



## Knave

I don’t know yet. I kind of want to get to know him for a little bit before I choose. I might even leave what they called him in prison. I’m not sure.


----------



## SueC

Oh wow, he looks huge, and look at that nose!  You call him a colt, so does that make him three or under? What's the convention where you are?

I'm looking at his hoof angles and they look super - I bet he's got great mustang feet...

Congratulations! :clap: Can't wait to hear more either!


----------



## Knave

Yes @SueC, he is a two-year-old. Sometimes I catch myself calling a four a colt, but usually I keep it to the threes and under. I know I should say gelding too, but it’s just general wording around here.  

I really do hope he has nice feet. We will see!! Thank you for the congratulations too. I very much hope he fits into the family and after a year or so the big girl and I can share him for different things.


----------



## Caledonian

He's wonderful @*Knave* . Looks like he's got a lot of growing to do. 

How much do they do with them in prison? 

Love the art work as well.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Caledonian! From what I saw it depended a bit on the horse. Some had 120 days while others had 60. 

Their days looked to be a bit slower going because they are as new to it as the horses often. Some of the horses had done as much as seeing and pushing herds of cattle, and others hadn’t left the arena. There were a couple only halter broke horses, but one was pulled out for some reason I didn’t hear or pay enough attention to.

Some of the horses were older, as much as eight. A couple of the eight year olds looked to be nicely started like the younger horses (mine was the only two), and some looked pretty difficult. I liked that the prisoners did not know tricks to hide little issues, so a run away was a run away and something cranky was simply on display.


----------



## SueC

Wow, two, he is going to be so tall! You can see it already in how much taller his rear end is than his withers at the moment. He may become your chief meteorologist and weather forecaster, as well as a useful working horse and new four-legged friend!


----------



## Knave

I’m afraid that will be true @SueC. My father just stopped in to see him and had to mouth him as well. Shocked at the baby teeth left. “He had to be fed good somewhere to look like this!” Lol

Looking at him closer seems to me he’s been pretty sored up a couple times at least. I imagine their tack isn’t the best quality and it wouldn’t fit a beast like him in any case. He might be a bit cinchy because of it... hopefully I will see today!


----------



## SueC

Have fun! :hug: More photos please, and a smooch to Bones from me for speedy healing. I'm entering sleepyland... :ZZZ::ZZZ::ZZZ:


----------



## Knave

Cash

They called him Cash at the prison. Although only two, he had a few scars from being ridden with poor equipment. The prisoners were donated second hand tack, usually of the cheapest quality, and his big body wasn’t made to fit the standard. In most cases they were learning as much as the horses, and so their balance and style didn’t minimize the discomforts. Not only did Cash carry the standard white patches along his withers of an oddly shaped riding horse, but his cinch line was also whitened and rough.

The woman assumed he would be difficult about saddling, but only his facial expression gave way to his discomfort with the cinch. He stood politely and tensely as the saddle was placed onto his wide back. The cats meandered about, and he snorted at the new creatures wide eyed. 

The man and Beamer stood to watch the woman as she stepped up. She was as tense as the colt. In the beginning, he didn’t understand her hands. He was quick to learn though and intelligent, and soon enough he was trying to find the right answers. 

People stopped in the yard to see what Cash was about. They were surprised at not only his size, but also the kindness which radiated for everyone to see. He wasn’t pushy, for he didn’t know about being petted on and spoiled, but he enjoyed being pampered and relaxed being rubbed.

The woman’s father stopped by and also stepped onto his back. When he trotted out of the yard the woman stole Beamer from her husband and trotted off to see where they went. Cash was snorty going through the next yard and into the brush, but he never did anything wrong. He wasn’t lonely or distracted, he went where he was asked to go.

When they rode back into the yard the woman was impressed. The big colt only tried to please. His feet were tender though, and so the man nailed his first set of front shoes onto the big hooves. He would do the hinds the next day. Ever pleasing Cash stood as well as he could for the new experience. Occasionally his patience would flounder, but the man understood that the colt was simply learning and mirrored the kindness he saw. Hopes were high from all about Cash’s future.


----------



## SueC

Ooooh, that's great! :happydance: Loved this post! 

Don't you have an eye for picking out a horse! :clap:

I'm in love with this colt already. The way you describe him, he seems like an old soul in a young body. And a gentle giant too. I also love how you guys mirror friendliness back to him. He's landed on his hooves at your place! 

 PS: It will be so funny if you accidentally nickname him Johnny one day! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! I think he’s quite the gentleman. We will see right?! My biggest girl said, “He’s just got that cool guy personality. The others are all wound up and he’s just too cool for that.” Lol

I do think of Johnny as well. I don’t know what I will end up calling him. I kind of like the name Cash. Husband has been jokingly calling him Tiny and Teddy.


----------



## Rod

It's always fun/ exciting to check out a new horse. He doesn't look like a typical mustang. He is a moose. Certainly looks like he could 'jerk' a steer. Good luck and have fun making him into a ranch horse.


----------



## gottatrot

Your new mustang reminds me of a big mustang I know named Diesel. His nose looks similar to me. He is around 16 hands.








I'll be interested to hear what you think about his temperament. Diesel is closer to Zeus in personality than Bones. He is a gentleman but in a rather opinionated way, and polite but not the most sensitive.

I finally read your journal from the beginning. It's beautiful, deep, and wise. I love so many of your descriptions, stories and videos, and all the pictures are amazing. Words are like art to me, and so often you take a single sentence and place every word just right, portraying an idea so bright it jumps off the page. That is a gift.

Sorry to hear about Pete, and hope Bones will have a quick recovery. 

It is incredible how you can come to this forum and read actual, beautiful _books_ about horses written by some of the best horse people I've heard of. I would love to own a book with your posts about your horses and the pictures included. I wouldn't loan it out to anybody, though - they might mess up the pictures.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Rod. I’d hope he can rope anything! When I moved my strings on him he really grabbed his butt, so I am going to work on desensitizing him and hopefully sooner than later start playing with ropes.
@gottatrot thank you!! You are too kind and I very much appreciate your complement.  I too think Cash may be more Zeus than Bones. I can’t imagine Zeus being snorty at all, but I am hoping that this guy has that same feeling as soon as he settles in and gets used to the way I do things. I don’t blame him for his nerves. 

I hope Bones recovers quickly too. I saw a sort of puss maybhave weeped through that stifle, and he is covered again with hives. I am going to go over it with a fine toothed comb. I wonder if he could have stuck something in there... I know it’s unlikely, but the hives just won’t stay away. He is miserable the poor guy.


----------



## SueC

@*Knave* , if we ever find a medium-sized dinosaur that needs roping, we'll call you and your big new colt! 

:tardis:


----------



## Knave

Cashman

Cash was growing used to the miniature mountain lions that seemed to follow his every step. Occasionally he would still jump when they climbed the trees making the autumn leaves fall. The woman had worked with him consistently since he came home. She was trying to prepare him for his first day of work, which would come sooner rather than later.

Yesterday they almost took a big fall, but it seemed to the woman that God protected them from the mess they had found themselves in. Cash wasn’t used to having shoes on, nor was he confident moving his body the way she asked. He was a dozer, plowing through life on a heavy front end, and she asked him to pick up a lope while holding up his shoulder. He began to fall, and his head rolled under his belly as the woman resigned herself to the idea that they were summersaulting. On his knees, with his head long disappeared, everything stopped. After a moment it was as if their momentum changed, and Cash found himself back on his feet. The woman was shocked, for she didn’t feel the scramble of a horse righting himself, and she was certain there was no escaping the fall. Praying her thanks she considered what had happened.

Today Cash carried a breast collar for his first time. He was quick to learn, and he tried to complete the woman’s requests to the best of his ability. Occasionally he struggled with his heavy shoulders and his lack of fitness and age. The woman decided that he would enjoy taking a break from learning and to simply trot around the fields. Loneliness did not rear its head on their trip, which pleased the woman. His only mistake was a short run away after the dog made a surprise appearance from some tall grass. She knew it was coming from past rides on colts when she saw the dog disappear, but again Cash left her pleasantly surprised at his reaction when he was quick to slow and calmed right down into a lazy lope.

Back home she decided to put up some random objects around his corral. Zeus and Bones could not control their excitement at what they thought were toys for their entertainment. The woman laughed and decided that she’d better not leave the bag within their reach when she caught Bones trying to eat it.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

The woman rode Cash in the yard, but when the man came home he caught Lucy and they hooked up the trailer and loaded the young horses. It was a beautiful fall day, cool enough to bring a jacket, but warm enough to leave it sitting on the pickup seat.

They trailered to the gravel pit. It was a place many a young horse took their first outside rides. Cash slowly backed out of the trailer and took in his new surroundings. High headed and tense he waited while Lucy walked out. It only took a few circles trotted around sagebrush for Cash to pay attention to his rider. A few more moments were necessary for her nerves to settle. 

The man wanted to ride the big horse once before agreeing to help out the woman on her first work day with him. Cash looked momentarily nervous with the new rider, but he quickly understood that he was supposed to lope circles in the deep heavy sand. 

Lucy was playing games with the woman. Rarely had she ridden the mare, and they seemed to be butting heads. When the woman asked her to lope she eventually did, but in a dramatically bouncy and slow manner. The woman giggled at her rebellion. She was such an interesting mover. 

They left the gravel pit together, Cash in the lead, and headed off through the sagebrush. The man was enjoying the big colt. He remembered his time in the mountains and moved out smoothly through the brush at a trot. His step never faultered. 

Lucy on the other hand was still working at her game of rebelling against the woman. Usually a soft mare she pushed through the hackamore in the woman’s hands and ignored her legs. “You’re mare is picking on me!” She complained in annoyance. “Not the princess?” The feigned shock was obvious.They traded horses back at that point, and the woman felt what she had witnessed in Cash. 

She took him over ditches and up a hill and he never questioned her. Although tired he never asked to slow his trot. When they turned in the direction of the trailer he hesitated. He wanted to continue into the mountains. Slowly he walked back, occasionally dropping his shoulder towards the mountainside. 

Everyone enjoyed the fall day. The princess with her games, the giant baby finding his way, and the couple working together.


----------



## SueC

Isn't he lovely!  He wouldn't be that short of three years old at that size, would he?

I always enjoy your narrative style!  And those arty photos of course.


----------



## Dragoon

I am falling in love with Cashman!


----------



## Knave

@SueC it sure wouldn’t seem like it. He mouthed like he was a later two, but I wouldn’t think many colts would have been born too early in the spring. I don’t know though. I did see a little foal on the mountain the other day, so I guess they do get off sometimes.
@Dragoon me too! I forgot to mention that he picked up a piece of cactus. I was afraid that scene from unbranded was coming up, or that I would be stuck in a mess like @JoBlueQuarter, but my husband held his lips apart while I pulled out the needles all over them and in his gums. He acted like he knew he messed up and I was just helping. I was so surprised!


----------



## Hondo

Subscribed


----------



## SueC

You'll love this one, @Hondo, and it's not 100 pages long yet! :shock: @Knave's journal is brilliant. It's so wonderfully narrated, and all the arty photos make me go :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05: - I feel like I should be paying to read this...


----------



## Knave

You make my smile stretch from ear to ear @SueC! Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## SueC

Nice people tend to underestimate their gifts - so we should tell them how bright their light shines!  It's so hard to see your writing as others see it - sort of like when you hear yourself on a recording, and most of us go, _Eeeeek_! when we hear ourselves, yet to others that sound is music! inkunicorn:


----------



## Knave

Beamer and Cashman

The two horses were brought in and saddled in the dark. This was a common occurrence in the old sorrel’s life, but a new experience for Cash. He led in like nothing was different, and his only issue came when the woman shown a light on their saddles to make sure everything seemed in good order. 

The man and woman had made a deal. He would ride Cash to gather, and she would use him the rest of the day. This particular morning they were short handed, and she wasn’t confident in her ability to both ride the young colt well and accomplish the tasks assigned to her.

The couple started the gather together. Cash never missed a beat, and the higher in the mountains they became the more his natural abilities shown. Beamer, with his added weight, quickly advertised wet curly hair in keeping behind the sure footed colt. Eventually they separated, the man bringing cattle up the main draw while the woman and Beamer climbed a ridge in search of any cattle spread in the higher draws. Ever ambitious, Beamer spent his time looking for cattle trying to find a higher gear, but for fear of his hip the woman held him back.

When they met again at the bottom the swap of horses was made. Timidly the woman strapped small saddle bags on the front of Cash’s saddle. He snorted and curled his heavy neck, but allowed her the task. When she stepped upon his back she couldn’t hold back the nerves that crept into her body. 

As the day wore on and the miles stretched behind them, Cash again never missed a beat. He was surprisingly aggressive with the cattle, and the woman held him back from rushing. He went through the brush and over ditches without a care in the world, just as he had gone over the downed logs up higher. When they arrived at a water hole he left the cattle and wandered in to plod through the water and find the best drink. 

The nerves which had filled the woman drown in the water for the day. She couldn’t help but feel the joy of riding the big colt.


----------



## SueC

You must be so pleased with choosing that horse, @Knave! He's doing so well already!


----------



## Knave

I am very happy thus far @SueC!


----------



## Hondo

I really enjoyed the cattle gathers. I believe Hondo did also. Sometimes when out riding for pleasure he sees a cow and asks if I would like to go get it. He seems puzzled when I turn him away.

A horse and rider just seem to go places and do things on a gather that would never occur on a trail ride.


----------



## Knave

I’m sure that is true @Hondo! I imagine he does always wonder why you leave them be.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

Another dark morning saw Cash being caught for work. Lucy was already saddled and waiting. The air was cold when the woman wrapped her arms around the big neck to bridle the colt. The chocolate palomino was unloading then and tripped, which caused Cash to jump sideways landing in the middle of the boot positioned by his shoulder. “Get off of me” the woman spoke to the massive horse. Eventually her brain caught up and she backed him off of her brown men’s Justin boot.

The foot was numb, so it wasn’t a hinderance to bridle and step onto the colt. Only a mile or so in did the numbness fade and the foot surprisingly only seemed hot. There was no pain to be felt. 

Cash settled into the job quickly. He remembered pushing cows from his prior day’s work. Lucy was more anxious, and even took a couple jumps when the man rode back to move the trailer. Cash did not display any form of nervousness after the first mile. Instead he spent his time trying to sneak attack the cattle and being picked up by the woman. Eventually he realized he wasn’t going to be allowed to play with them, and he willingly stayed further behind and studied all of the new sights. 

Towards the end of the day they rode up to a bog. A woman who occasionally visited pointed out the hazard, but the woman only veered Cash to an area where the prints weren’t as deep and asked him to cross. He never questioned or faltered. When they finally reached the end of the drive, the two women were joined again by the other riders and Lucy, who they only saw off and on. She was sweaty from work as the leaders had been hard to hold back.

At the ranch they pushed the cattle into an area where water pumped deep. It also was boggy there, but Cash was curious and the woman allowed him a drink. Soon he started pushing to go deeper and it was evident that he was planning on taking some sort of a swim. Laughing at the new extreme the woman urged him out of the water and up to a water trough. There he also considered jumping in. Again laughing she picked him up and walked away with the other riders.

One of the woman said then, “Truly, that is the best two-year-old I think I’ve ever seen. Who would have guessed he’d even be so expressive with cattle?” Cash’s woman smiled and agreed she had high hopes for the big draft style colt.


----------



## Caledonian

I like the name Cash.


He's always so relaxed looking in the pictures, especially for a youngster. You picked a good one @Knave


----------



## Knave

Thanks @Caledonian! I think so too thus far.  He seems to pick everything right up, and he just wants to both be friends and do a job. I keep waiting for the other shoe to fall, but I’m trying not to.


----------



## Caledonian

I think you'll be lucky. he may test a little when he settles in but he doesn't look the type to give a lot of trouble.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I’m sure that is true @*Hondo* ! I imagine he does always wonder why you leave them be.


And he's probably thinking, "Those monkeys have no mojo!"


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy and Beamer

The day before Lucy and Cash sorted the cattle that would come on the drive today. Cash proved himself good minded in the tight herd. Today, as they saddled for the longest leg of the drive the woman looked at the bright stars. The few constellations she knew stood out brightly. The moon was thin but striking. 

It was long before the sun would rise that they mounted their horses. The moon, although beautiful, shone little light for them to begin, but they pressed their horses forward into the tall brush. Cash did not second guess the woman when she asked him to trot around where she thought she could make out cows in the wrong direction. The drive was new to the prior year’s heifers. 

The riders each worked through the brush trusting their horses to see their way as they fought the cattle to find the corner where the gate would be opened. When they reached the corner the woman looked over at her husband. Lucy’s hackamore seemed to glow white in the dark. The cattle turned out of the gate in the wrong direction.

The riders loped out around the cattle, again trusting their horses to find their footing. Even though the herd now began the long trip the young heifers and one particularly difficult cow continued to try the riders. Cash did his best, but his youth found him at times a bit too slow to stop a problem from beginning. Lucy and the roan horse were consistent to bring back the cattle. At times Cash found himself in races as well. The older nasty minded cow tried him and had him outran for a few minutes. There wasn’t another option but to push the young horse. He kept his footing in the dark and weaved through the brush that at times was as tall as he and eventually brought back the cow as the woman yelled her opinion of the beast.

Lucy continued to push. She would beat one heifer only to find herself in a race with another. By the time the woman saw her again she was frosted over. The white glinted off of her beautiful coat and showed how hard her morning had been.

The cattle settled down as the sun made its debut. The riders’ nerves also dampened with the lined out cattle. On the alkali the sagebrush was thinner and the ground glittered in the sun. Cash took a happy jump when he hit soft deep dirt, and he began to fold down for a roll. “I don’t think so baby” the woman giggled. 

The miles fell behind them quickly, and for the first time Cash began to feel the effects of his long few weeks. He was tired and plodded along behind the cattle. It was a good time for the woman to play with her rope. His nerves tangled as she brought the rope down. She was able to swing it after working on behind the herd for a while.

They ate lunch in the saddle, and when they neared the farm the wind started to blow. The cattle knew where they were, and the men held them up for the tail to catch up. When they dropped the gate the cows ran. At the water trough a cow was pushed in and they had to push the others off of her before she drown. Cash thought he was just as desperate for a drink, and he couldn’t think for want. When the woman let him he tried to push into the trough too, but she barely held him out. He went to his knees twice in the effort, and the woman eventually pulled him away from the water and he began to think again.

As they rode towards their homes the riders split, and Beamer began to dance. He danced with his neck arched and looked beautiful. His girl and the woman laughed as the man shook his head and said he must not have worked hard enough.


----------



## Caledonian

Cash is such a character. The drive sounds like really hard work but in a beautiful landscape. It must be tough to do it in the dark. At least you've got a horse you can trust to do the job.


----------



## Knave

He really does seem to be very good about where he puts his feet @Caledonian! I noticed he gets very irritated about lights, which was the same with General. My father calls it twiterpated. 

He did step up his game when he had to. I was very proud of him and also of Lucy. She was spectacular this morning. I couldn’t decide if Bones would have been better, only because of the brush. Brush and dark and running might have just been too much for him that early. Lol

He does seem a character! Bones absolutely hates water, so it is such an oddity to me to have the other extreme. I can pretty well guarantee he is going to get away with getting wet at least once when he’s not supposed to.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy and Cash

It was the last day of fall work for the three horses until it would be time to preg. The little girl was the person assigned Beamer. The sisters had agreed to trade days since they were down a horse. Beamer liked being a kids’ horse most of all, and a relieved look crossed his face when the lead rope was handed to the smaller girl. They didn’t have much experience with each other, and the woman was happy to see Beamer fall back into that role he so enjoyed.

Cash had a lot to look at spending a day riding in the corrals around the ranch. He seemed to enjoy the easy day and spent his time trying to pick on the cattle. Lucy especially showed happiness at the lazy feeling day, usually those were her favorite kinds of work days, and today was no exception.

When they came home the woman turned Cash out in the big corral with Pete. Pete was a confident boss, but the big colt intimidated him. Cash barreled around the pen enjoying the little bit of freedom it offered while Pete stood close to the others in the outside corrals.


----------



## SueC

It's so great to see _all_ of you riding again regularly!


----------



## Knave

Pete the Paint

The woman was a little girl when her parents bought Pete. He was to be her main mount and a team roping horse for her father. She was so excited when they chased down his owner and asked to buy him after a rodeo. He was pulled from the one trailer and put in theirs. He was a young sorrel paint horse, and the girl couldn’t imagine a more beautiful horse.

She spent many hours after that day playing a game where she would lope around the pivot, the border collie Buster always at her side. Buster was a wolf, the paint was wild, and she was the Indian who captured the magnificent beast. She always laughed because Pete wiggled his big butt when he walked and it made the little girl think of supermodels on the runway.

Pete and the girl spent a couple of summers at Riata, where she learned better to trick ride. When she was hungry she would pick up his hoof and set it on walnuts she found. When she was homesick or arguing with the girls, she talked to the paint horse and he comforted her. She liked it best when they performed on their own at rodeos later. The cowboys looked over the fence at the paint and the young girl.

As she grew they continued to perform occasionally, but she also began team roping. Pete was spectacular at his job. He was little and stout and fast. At a rodeo her father heeled on Pete, and his header was not paying attention. When Pete slid to a stop he pulled the head horse over and didn’t budge an inch. He always came out of the box the same and always was there in position as soon as the header pulled his slack. He was a good head horse too, but the teenage girl never did try her hand at that. 

When she grew and married, her father still used Pete for team roping, and he even did some calf roping on the stocky paint. Everyone teased him that the horse wouldn’t stop because of all of the trick riding he had been used for. He always stopped though, and did his job well. 

When the woman’s father retired the paint, her aunt began to ride the honest horse. She learned to rope and did some ranch work on the old man. Eventually though she married and left the old horse to his retirement. The woman’s littlest girl tried to ride the old paint some, but besides the woman he never did care for children and liked to take advantage.

One day the woman looked over into his retirement corral and realized he was old. His hair showed cushings, and made him feel like a teddy bear when she hugged him. He wrinkled his old nose as he always had. The woman’s littlest girl loved going into his pen and brushing off the long fur.

The cows being home signified winter coming. It was time for the old man to take his last journey. The woman went out to catch him and noticed his knees now touched together and he followed her slowly out. She brushed him off a last time, and watched her father load him in the trailer fighting his own emotions. 

She took Cash out a few minutes later, and they loped along a pivot while she told him stories of the old paint horse until they saw the trailer. From the distance they stood and looked at what would Pete’s final resting place. Tears fell down her cheeks and she prayed her thanks to the Lord for the gift of the paint horse. As they trotted away she stopped one last time and said goodbye and thank you to her trusty mount.


----------



## Knave

A few more recent photos


----------



## SueC

Oh, that's so sad, @*Knave* .  :hug:

I've only just gotten to the point where I can post clips of my Arabian mare, over four years after she died. Before now, I couldn't look at clips of her without this awful sinking feeling that she was gone - it didn't feel right that she wasn't breathing anymore, when she had breathed along with me in this world since I was 11 years old, and losing her was like losing the moon from the sky because of that. And with all your history with this beautiful paint horse, I imagine it will be similar for you. All I can do is send you love. 

Yesterday, when I was uploading those old clips, the missing her was actually offset by a great happiness that this mare lived at all - that she had being, and that she had magnificence, and that she had been in my life. I still carry her in my heart, and always will.

I just loved the life story of Pete, and the way you wrote it, and the beautiful photographs. I feel very honoured to be adopted sisters with you. inkunicorn: inkunicorn:

Big hugs from the Antipodes. :hug:


----------



## Knave

I am sad @SueC. I didn’t know until today. Odd because my oldest was watching TV this morning and a thing about Riata was on and I made her turn it off. I told Pete about it when I caught him.

I held it together for my parents when I was there because I knew my father loved the horse and was sad himself. It was one of those moments when you might start throwing up... same when I was on Cash. I just needed to escape for a moment, and loping along the pivot reminded me of loping with Pete and Buster. 

I am grateful I knew him. I am grateful he lived.


----------



## knightrider

I am so sad for you @Knave. It's awful when you have to say goodbye to your childhood friend. I always keep my horses until they die . . . and I hate it when I have to lose them. So very sorry.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider. I am glad he had such a good and long life here, but it is sad to see him go.


----------



## gottatrot

I am sorry about Pete, what a beautiful story and what a great life he had. He was a beautiful horse. Thank you for sharing the pictures, I loved seeing them. How old was he? It was good of you to spare him the cold of the winter.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! He was a very good horse. I was figuring it that he was 32, but he could be as old as 36. It depends on if I am right about my age. There was supposed to be papers, and if I remember his name was Fancy 4cast, but they never were found and my parents didn’t really care if they had them or not.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I am missing you. How is Nash doing?


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, you're too sweet! I am here, just have very limited time on the computer for a couple of months...the BO had a major operation, and I am taking care of the horses. I don't mind at all, and my horse's board is free for now... but it does take a lot of time. I drive there twice a day to clean and feed. I also work midnights and have pets at home. It wouldn't be bad if it weren't for all the darn rain we've been having!! Horses must then come in, which means I do stalls and take them out to the arena for exercise...
But I am living a dream! Always dreamed of having a barn full of horses, lol! 

Little did I know that caring for a bunch of them means no time to ride them!

I did ride Nash for the first time in a week today. He was okay...tested a little regarding which way to turn but didn't get upset when I insisted on my original cue. He is lovely to ride, and can turn on a dime. Surprising to me given his thick legs and big barrel. He demonstrates this when trotting past the door to go out, when he spins and runs to it to grab the handle and see if it will open! Too cute!
Haven't found a way to get him to try canter yet. I may use a small jump to 'trick' him into a few strides of canter. I'd like for him to try willingly...I don't have a good helper on the ground, unfortunately...


----------



## Knave

Bones, Zeus and Cash

The woman brought the three young horses in with the sun warming the afternoon. It was cold enough to need a coat, but nice enough to wonder about taking it off. 

Bones was happy to be caught. He had hay and dirt ground deep into his hair, which was odd for him. Usually he gleamed, always fresh groomed, but without the constant brushing he was proving himself to be a dirty type of horse. His hives finally seemed to show natural rather than medicated improvement. The stifle still puffed a bit large, but overall he looked healthier than he had in weeks. He enjoyed eating oats and being pampered.

On the other side of the tack room was a different story. Zeus was caught with a bit of an attitude. His personality tended to shift towards more difficult when he was corralled with the mare, and today was no exception. The woman brushed him off and worked him a bit. He was argumentative, but he became more malleable with a bit of work. 

The woman turned him back out with the brigade when she finished with him. Cash was impatient for his turn, and she wondered if he would be irritable as well. He was kind though and easy to work. Cash, as well as the woman, was surprised to find the horses turned out behind the house with the arena. They spooked and played when they saw the colt, but eventually settled to graze. Although Cash was a bit tight he didn’t worry as much about the unexpected horses as the woman anticipated. 

They explored a new area after loping the pivot. Cash was mostly mellow about the new sights, and when he would take offense to something the woman asked him to work on rollbacks. He was smart enough to realize the trick and quickly settled each time she began.

Later, she sat and watched for a bit after she turned him loose. He was friendly when Zeus trotted over to him, but was learning quickly that Zeus could be a bit of a rough playmate. The other horses had finally gotten some respect from the playful colt, but it was not an easy task for any of them. Cash would eventually have to lose his patience with the chubby yellow colt, but for the moment he seemed to almost enjoy the fun of a playmate closer to his own age.


----------



## Dragoon

The Fjord knows he's the strongest horse there, (pound for pound), and is eager to prove it! In a friendly sort of way, of course!

I hope his thumping from Cash is done kindly, lol. Invaluable lessons from the herd. Nash is SO much more respectful in general thanks to the kind horses he is now kept with. I credit my lovely unicorn (gelding). 

I'm sorry for the loss of Pete....it was hard for me to read. I cry when I hear of someone's older horse needing to be put to rest. I have dread of the day i part with my gelding. Even though I know most animals do not live as long as us...

Your amazing training of your two year old is inspiring! He learns so fast!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I had a big response written to you, and now it has disappeared. 

Shockingly I don’t think Cash has it in his mind to scold the colt. I could see the annoyance written all over him, but he kept patient and managed to constantly drop him off with another horse. Lol

It is a grace from God that he is who he is. It is a breath of fresh air too. I cannot take credit for how he is coming along. Thank you for the complement though!


----------



## Knave

Cash and the Brigade 

The woman knew Cash had been getting bored of training type riding. He was showing himself to be a horse who enjoyed a job. He tolerated loping circles, but he didn’t seem thrilled about the prospect.

Today she decided to play a game with Cash that she had often played with Bones. For the first time she allowed the big dogs to trot alongside the big colt. His fear of dogs had been left alongside his fear of cats. As they trotted along Ozzie realized what the woman was planning. He looked at the woman and at the ravens fluffed up in the field with a question on his face. “Go on then” the woman replied.

The dog took off running at the big black birds. The colt soon followed behind. He was slower than Bones, and although he lacked the joy Bones found in the game, he seemed to appreciate having something different to do. They chased the birds for a while, and the woman giggled aloud when one of the birds started to play along. He dove down right out of reach of the dog and teased him flying in a big fast circle. 

The couple had hesitantly decided to turn Lucy out with the others. She wasn’t happy in her little pen, and her feelings of importance were only exasperated in her corral. She was happier with Zeus, but his personality quickly deteriorated whenever he was taken from the brigade. 

Bones was as thrilled as Lucy herself when she entered the pen. He had been enamored with the beautiful bay mare since her purchase. Pete however took his leadership position seriously and separated the two into the groups he found tolerable. Bones and Beamer were to stay with him and Lucy and Zeus could do whatever they wanted as long as it was separate. Lucy kept Zeus between herself and the others, and she rubbed her face on his back. She had missed him.

After Cash was brought back from running the birds, he also was released into the corral. His presence brought a new dilemma for the lovestruck Bones. Likely more recently cut, Cash was fairly certain the mare and Zeus now belonged to him. Pete was contented with the new arrangement, and Bones gazed on watchful for a break. Pete, ever attentive, stepped forward for each move Bones tried. When Bones finally managed his way unnoticed by the old boss Cash ran him off of the mare. It seemed that Bones would be sadly regulated to the brigade.


----------



## Knave

A Zeus Day


----------



## Dragoon

EEEEEEeee!! Cuteness!!!!

Two thoughts come immediately to mind, Wow, he's going to be so beautiful!

And, Why is he so small???

Our haflinger came as a 1.5 year old. He was slightly bigger than the Shetland pony here. He shot up the first year. Got most of his height then. Hmmmm...
I spent some time yesterday on a Fjord farm's website here in Ontario. Bluebird Lane Fjords. Their focus is dressage. Some very nice looking horses there! And a cool video on how to trim their manes.. didn't know it was all done by hand. I cannot believe their necks! They don't look like especially short horses. Oh well, corgis are a breed of dog for herding cattle, so height is not all thats required to do a job!

Did Zeus like having a real ride? Did it make him feel important? 
Did he argue with his girl over where to go? 

Do you think Zeus will end up herd boss when grown?
Nash is playful and throws his weight around, but is still firmly on the bottom of the pecking order. The nervous scaredy cat mare can push him off of any hay pile. Nash always eats last and waits patiently for me to put out a pile for him.


----------



## Knave

I am hoping he grows up eventually @Dragoon! We usually ride our two year olds on easy days, and I just don’t think he will be big enough to go come springtime. I am thinking maybe fall, but maybe not either. I don’t think little tiny rides by a little girl hurt him, but I couldn’t imagine him doing a regular ride. Mentally he is there, but physically he is still very immature. He is wide, but so short still...

He did like doing something more interesting. He didn’t argue with the girl really at all, although he did take a bit of advantage over her lack of experience with ropes and reins together, and he tried to eat the dummy and walk away once. It is hard to learn rein management on a colt when using a rope.

I don’t think he’ll boss these horses because they have his number, but I think any new horses he will end up bossing. He probably will boss Beamer too and maybe Bones because they are definitely bottom type horses.

How fun that you went to a fjord farm!! I am jealous. I need to see a grown fjord again to remember that they are horses! Lol. I keep telling my family he will be a horse, he is just young. They tease that I was taken and bought a three-year-old pony (He’s not three, it’s just a jest because he hasn’t grown and a three wouldn’t grown much.).

ETA: I just reread your post and realized it was online.


----------



## Knave

My phone cuts the videos, which I usually edit to be longer, and I thought I did the first clip, but I guess I missed it. He was being good though, the “try again” was about flipping the rope over his neck. He really likes ropes.


----------



## Knave

On a side note, it was pointed out to me that people may not understand that there are, or were, two horses with the name Pete. Little girl’s Pete came along later in his life and we did not want to change his name at that point.


----------



## Knave

Cash

Cash did not particularly enjoy training style rides, and if training was the sole focus of a ride he was distracted and lazy. Chasing birds helped, and the woman spent part of each ride giving the big colt something to do. 

Today they opened a gate into a different pivot. Cows laid around enjoying the sunny day, and Cash picked his feet up higher with excitement about what the ride would entail. Pushing the cows to water was an easy and unnecessary task, but Cash came to life with the job. 

When the woman hollered at the cows to move, Cash joined her. He whinnied whenever he changed directions and saw a cow he had to trot out to get. It brought a smile to the woman’s face as she remembered a mare from her childhood that liked to join her in yelling at cows.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Aw, I love that! I'm so happy Cash is working out so well for you!! And I am continually amazed and in awe at the progress you guys have made in such a very short time!


----------



## Knave

@JoBlueQuarter thank you!! He sure does seem to be a good minded guy. His only hang up I think that will take a longer amount of time is his fear of ropes. I have him to where he isn’t at all scared on the ground anymore, but on his back has been very slow going. I think with his tendency toward being a bit lazy his prisoner got after him with a rope. I get it, but he sure won’t let it go. I won’t smack him with a saddle string or anything because of it, and I assume he’ll be fine eventually because he is so good minded, but it sure isn’t happening quickly.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

The woman could remember only once that Zeus had broken a sweat in his short lifetime. He was not one to overexert himself. The reason he had worked so hard was only because of an argument he determined himself to have.

The new arrangement of Lucy living with the brigade brought a small issue in the life of Zeus, but it also offered a simple solution. Lucy had given Zeus more power. Prior to her arrival Zeus had been a bit rough with the others in a playful manner, but they occasionally scolded him, thereby tempering his aggression. Lucy however treated Zeus as her spoiled child when she entered the brigade. She was a princess, and she expected her adoptive offspring to be treated in the manner she deemed appropriate.

When Zeus got too rough with another horse they were no longer entitled to discipline him. She backed up every move the colt made, and he now was able to run horses around the pen. He drug on their tails and bit their hind legs. Their only option was to get away, because to even give him a dirty look brought upon them the rath of the pretty bay mare. Zeus was quickly becoming rather big for his britches.

The solution offered was the creation of a round pen with the now excess panels. The woman took Zeus into the new area without thinking about the backhoe cleaning up the old corral. Zeus panicked about the large piece of equipment and ran of his own accord. He changed directions when the woman asked and even stopped, but when he got overly pushy in his nervousness she sent him back out. He broke a sweat quickly and his nostrils flared with the effort. Cowed by the loss of the argument, he went back into the corral much more respectful of the others. His excess energy was used up.

Later the backhoe cleaned the main corral, and when the horses were turned back out they celebrated. His energy was back and he ran and bucked with the herd, but for the day he chose not to pick on anyone.


----------



## SueC

It's so extraordinary to think that this little Fjord is terrorising all the big, grown-up ranch horses! :rofl: You're going to have some adventures with this one...


----------



## gottatrot

Zeus reminds me of the little mustang we started riding young because she was just too much trouble otherwise! We had to get her tired to keep her from doing bad things.


----------



## Knave

I believe that is true @SueC! I am thinking that is what we are going to have to do @gottatrot. I keep wanting him to get bigger, but he is rather chubby in any case, and exercise will only benefit him in that department. I don’t think little girl on the light queeny saddle will hurt him either. I won’t have him go to work until he grows up a bit since the days can get long, but it is probably time that he gets a bit of exercise and some expectations put on him. Lol


----------



## Knave

Cashman

Cash had been left in the corral for a couple of days in a row. When the woman brought him out he walked slow. She rubbed her fingers in the divot running down his face. His calming influence poured into her.

She saddled him quickly, and they trotted out to check the horses turned out. The woman’s parents were on vacation, and although the horses were on pasture, it was important to lay eyes on them occasionally. Cash didn’t get excited spotting the small herd, for it had become commonplace to him. 

After they checked horses they went across into the opposite pivot and rode through the cattle. Cash pinned his ears and dropped his head trying to bring out excitement in the cattle, but the day was hot and they were not interested in the big sorrel.

When the woman brushed the sweat off of his neck she smiled. Cash was seeming to be quite the colt, and she enjoyed her time with him.


----------



## Knave

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SueC

Lovely photos! Happy Thanksgiving to you all! :hug:


----------



## Caledonian

What a tough little guy Zeus is and so cute. Big attitudes tend to come in small packages as they seem to think they’ve something to prove to the larger horses. I’ve seen it with our Shetlands and Clydesdales. Unfortunately, I can’t see your video here but he does look small in the photos. I had a laugh at you trying to convince your family that he’ll be a horse.


I loved the video of them trimming the mane at Bluebird Lane Fjords @*Dragoon* . It’s the first time I’ve seen it done.


happy Thanksgiving :smile:


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy, Zeus and Beamer

It was raining when Cash and Lucy were caught for work. They didn’t have breakfast for long, so Cash walked away when he saw the woman coming. When she got closer he stopped and waited for her to catch him. She threw some hay down for both of the horses as she saddled them and waited for the men to get back from feeding cows.

When they started out Cash was snorty looking at the ranch corrals in the rain. Lucy was spooky as well walking out to where they would gather the cattle. The cold rain had all of the animals on edge, and when the cows saw the riders coming they ran. One cow spooked and stepped on her hoof, breaking off her toe and limping away. Cash was tight and tried to run with the cattle, but the woman kept bringing him back around. 

Eventually he seemed to settle and focus on the job. When they arrived in the corner to sort off cull cows he stretched out to pee. The boss brought a cow out, surprising the big colt, and he ran away towards the fence line. The woman pulled his nose around and got him stopped and focused again on his task. The man called out to her, “Is everything okay over there?” 

The rest of the ride went fairly smooth. The cull cows sorted out quickly, and the riders took them into a corral where they would meet the brand inspector. Lucy stayed back and fixed the gates. 

When they arrived home the woman caught Zeus. Lucy was tasked with ponying the young horse out through the cows. He had seemed nervous about them, and the couple thought it a good idea to introduce him to cattle in this simple way. In the beginning he was scared, but when he realized he could move the cows he started to enjoy the game. They brought him back and then took Beamer and Cash around the pivot. Beamer needed to work over the weekend, and he would be better suited if he were ridden down.

Trotting along Cash started to fall. The day before he had fallen and the woman had jumped off, but today she was wearing too many clothes to feel very athletic. He landed on his face and managed to pick himself up. The man was irritated; he had begun to worry about his wife riding a horse who could be so clumsy. She laughed because there was nothing to be done about his stumbling. At work he didn’t trip, but when he was bored or distracted he tended towards not picking his feet up far enough. She hoped he would outgrow it.


----------



## Hondo

I only helped gathering cattle for about 1 1/2 years. Normal schedule was 2 times per week when doing it.

I don't know what there is about it. I'm not the pushy or assertive type. But something about gathering cattle and bringing them in..........

Maybe it's about a connection between horse and rider in accomplishing a task. But what ever it is, I admit to missing it. There are things I have done with Hondo I would never dream of asking for on a trail ride.

Anyhow, these stories bring to life some very pleasurable experiences I've had with Hondo.


----------



## Knave

I love it too @Hondo. I can’t imagine another life. I am glad that you got to be a part of it and that the stories make you remember.

Ooh, I heard a Keno update. The rancher who took him said he was too much for any of his hired cowboys, although he rode him. A younger cowboy was working for him on a day work type basis, and I guess he fell in love with the horse. He asked for him, and since he didn’t have anyone there who could ride him he gave him the horse as a gift.


----------



## Hondo

Knave said:


> He asked for him, and since he didn’t have anyone there who could ride him he gave him the horse as a gift.


Don't know if you're aware, but that's pretty much how I got Hondo. I wanted to buy him but he turned out to be a gift for my 72nd birthday. I was told he was dangerous to ride above a walk and one 35 YO born on the ranch said Hondo was the only horse that ever got out from under her.

If the guy fell for Keno I'll be betting on the development of a good relationship.


----------



## SueC

That was a great birthday present, @Hondo!  It was like your birthday and his birthday rolled into one, I think! 


Love those photos, @Knave; they're a visual feast. By the way, one of our Sunday visitors said that a good preliminary exercise to learning the didgeridoo is to learn how to blow continuous streams of bubbles through a straw, into a glass of water. You're somehow supposed to be able to breathe in through your nose while puffing out through your mouth. Seems like quite a trick...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! It was such a pretty day. Cold, but pretty... my husband and dad looked so cowboy, and I looked like the kid off of ‘A Christmas Story’. Lol. Hence why I didn’t bail; it just wasn’t going to happen.

The mail has not come yet! I told you my mail tends to be awful. I can’t wait though. 

Yes @Hondo. I think it will work. I am glad Hondo was given to you and I am glad Keno was given to his kid.

Oh, just to show Sue the sky before editing, a different picture.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

It wasn’t until noon that the trailer picked up the horses and riders. It was wet, and the cold cut through the layers of clothes they wore. The weather broke when they unloaded the horses and started to gather the cows that would be pregged the following morning.

Cash was spooky, while Lucy was worrying over the footing. Although he occasionally jumped, he was good to gather. When the cows ran he held himself back and paid attention to the woman. Lucy also maintained good behavior. Slowly and methodically she got her job done.

The riders appreciated the ease with which the job was accomplished, and they spoke with gratitude about the weather. The moisture was needed, and the break in the storm was nice for their work.


----------



## Hondo

I wonder if everyone knows what that yellow thing is on the back of the saddle? I've got one just like it.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cash and Beamer

Big snowflakes fell in the dark, making the horses wet where the brush slid over their backs. The woman laughed to Cash as she set the blankets onto his wet fur, “At least a piece of you will dry out.” The sky displayed a few bright stars between the clouds. Lucy and Beamer were also brought in and saddled.

The woman rode Cash through the snowy corrals to set up for pregging, but tied him to the trailer in exchange for an experienced old black ranch horse when the time neared. Lucy however, stayed in the corrals for her first time. Pregging the cows was always a stressful environment for a horse, and the cowboys often waited a year or two before asking a young horse to mentally handle the job.

The corrals were slick with mud. Lucy accepted the flag the man carried with a wary eye. After only a couple rounds she seemed to understand the process. She pressed into the cows bravely. Some of the cattle were determined not to go, for they knew what to expect. They were more than willing to hit a horse to push past, and milled together dangerously on the slick ground. Lucy found that a cow on the fight would be hit with the flag, but this would not always deter her. 

Only a few times did Lucy seem to worry. Her worry was justified as cows crashed back past the flags and riders. She proved herself once again to be a good minded horse. The woman remembered back to the day they bought the pretty bay filly. The marks the filly had against her then had all been mistaken. She had been noticed by many good riders since that day as a special little filly, and the man loved her enough to walk away from the money offered that he could definitely use. She was worth keeping around.

Cash and Beamer joined Lucy again after the pregging was finished. Cash made his way through the snow, and the girl called out that he looked like he belonged in the snow. A Budwiser Clydesdale in all his glory pushing cows through the old wooden corrals and back out into the pasture.


----------



## SueC

Hondo said:


> I wonder if everyone knows what that yellow thing is on the back of the saddle? I've got one just like it.


 I don't! Please tell! 



@Knave, are you doing an AI programme? And also, are you breeding bulls for sale as a sideline? ...and do you have a brush for sweeping the snow of the saddles before getting back on the horses??? inkunicorn:


----------



## Knave

@SueC we don’t AI. I remember doing it once with heifers, but we weren’t happy with the results. We have bulls, which need moved around tomorrow.  We don’t raise them to sell. It is a lot of work to do it well, and everyone complains that the record keeping and labor required would be awful. Occasionally we raise one of our own, but mostly we buy them. 

The yellow behind the saddle is a slicker (raincoat).


----------



## SueC

...ah, now I get it. You were _pregnancy testing_. The word _pregging_ in Australian usage implies inseminating! :rofl:


----------



## Hondo

Can't really use AI on a cattle ranch, not around here anyhow. It is used primarily with dairy cows as they are seen and observed daily. When I was a kid we were always on alert for a cow that was "bulling" as it was called. Many of the cows on the ranch where I'm currently located are only seen once per year.

They don't even preg test around these parts. The terrain is just too formidable with the cows too scattered. Four hundred mamas scattered over 28,000 acres.

I don't take my rain slicker for riding anymore. If it looks like rain, we stay home.


----------



## Dragoon

Why would a flag turn back a cow if a mounted and tacked up horse doesn't? The latter is more scary, no?

Loving the stories and love note to Lucy. What a good little princess!

All this stuff sounds right up Zeus' alley. The little bully! He's gonna be great


----------



## Knave

@Hondo I imagine the terrain must be awful, but the feed must be good for that to work. 
@Dragoon that is a good point, but the cow can be kind of one minded when she is scared, like a horse can be. We carry the flags, and being slapped in the face with a flag can kind of bring her back to thinking a bit more. Well, you know a spooking horse would likely turn from that, and it’s pretty much the same principle in a quicker manner. It doesn’t always work, but it definitely makes a big difference. I also think Zeus will enjoy this type of work!


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

The snowflakes that fell on the saddles were big and defined. The woman wondered why the men were taking so long to pull in with a trailer. As she waited they changed a tire for the pastor’s wife down the road. She decided she may as well use the time to try her ****** and saddle bags out on the big sorrel colt. A truck and trailer she didn’t know pulled into the neighbors, and the strange men stepped out and leaned against the side of their pickup to watch and see if a wreck was about to take place. 

Cash accepted the new tack without complaint, and the watching men lost interest when she tied the big sorrel colt back to the tie rack. The trailer finally arrived and they drove to the ranch. Cash took a jump when asked to trot out, but settled into the cold morning. Lucy took each step carefully, knowing the ground was slick. The riders made their way down to the meadow where the bulls were waiting. As they spread out to gather the bulls a jackrabbit jumped out from under a sagebrush. Cash took a few big hard jumps in response, but the woman quickly brought him back to the task. 

They sorted the cull bulls from the rest and started them towards the ranch. In the cold the bulls were edgy, and one was itching to fight. After one fight was separated, the riders tried to keep the instigator distanced from the others for the walk. The ground seemed to get slicker as the morning pressed on, and one bull kept losing his footing. Cash surprised the woman by carefully watching his steps through the snowy alkali ground. 

A lost pair of gloves had the woman’s hands numb in a light pair she grabbed on her way out the door. The cotton reins had quickly gotten wet, and the little unmatched gloves soaked through. It wasn’t the first time the woman had cold hands, and she traded between holding the reins and slipping her fingers under the saddle blanket. Cash didn’t appreciate the cold slipping onto his warm skin, but he soon forgot the insult. 

When they unloaded the horses at home they climbed back into the snow covered saddles to move the cows from one pivot to another.


----------



## knightrider

That middle picture is Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## Caledonian

I agree with knightrider; i love your photos but there's something about the last three, especially the first with the rope and saddle, I'd put that on my wall! 


The horses must be tough to put up with cows pushing against them and flapping flags. How do you introduce them? Is it just plenty of exposure alongside a more experienced horse?


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian they are pretty tough. I think that the jobs that they do make sense to most of them. We are careful to try and not put them in situations we don’t think they are prepared for. Bones for example is my favorite horse to do that particular job on, but I didn’t allow him in that situation for two years. By then he had a lot of experience with cattle, and he’s not the type to be bothered by flags. He loves flags. He spends the wait time playing with the flag. Lol. 

There are different jobs that certain horses aren’t usually picked for. All of them seem to get the education to do all of the work, but after the exposure some are no longer picked for those jobs.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Cash

The white blanket covering the ground had the little girl excited. She filled up an inner tube and played in the snow. Her mother told her she’d try to get Cash to pull the tube, but that she assumed Zeus would be easier to show the game.

Zeus was small of course, so besides showing him how he could pull the girl on the tube, he wasn’t asked to continue for but a few moments. Since the girl struggled with rein management and ropes, the woman was who stepped onto the little yellow baby. He puffed up proud when the girl handed the woman the rope. He loved to play with ropes, and he easily pulled the giggling girl through the snow. She handed him a sweet smelling molasses treat for his effort, and his happiness was palpable.

Cash wasn’t convinced it was a good idea when his turn came. He snorted long and curled his body when he saw the rope. The woman stayed on the ground and let him dance as she played with the rope and inner tube. He continued to dance and snort when she stepped up onto his back. He calmed down when the girl climbed onto the inner tube. He seemed to understand the job better when he felt that he was actually doing something.

After they finished playing Cash was tasked with another job. The younger cows had not made their way to water, and the big colt would have to push them to the trough. Ozzie trotted along beside the colt. Like Cash, he didn’t have much experience, but he was listening to the woman as well as could be expected. He snuck up on the cows she pointed out and nipped their nose or heels. 

The cows weren’t dog broke, but it didn’t seem relevant as they began their job. They pushed the cows on one side of the field to the water trough. The other half of the cows had spread along in another direction, and they trotted slowly along to get behind those cattle. When Ozzie made his way around the farthest cow she bellered and tried to hit him. He bit at her again, but she didn’t give like the younger cows had. His bravery failed him then, and he ran towards the big colt knowing the woman would turn the cow.

Cash did not understand the problem though, and the bellering cow and the running dog were a bit much for him to handle. He took a panicked jump and the woman picked him up hollering at the dog and the cow. It wasn’t the last however, and the woman and the colt soon found themselves in a predicament she should have anticipated. She could down the dog, but a small group of old cows would take off after him and he would run to her horse. Time and time again this happened, and lots of yelling at everyone only made the woman hoarse. Eventually they managed to finish the job. Cash had calmed as his understanding deepened, but the woman and the dog were worked up by the end.


----------



## Knave

A couple more pictures


----------



## Knave

Ok, I had to add this. It’s not related to my journal at all, but it’s Christmas and big girl performed.


----------



## SueC

The Santa hat on the Christmas tree! :Angel:


Takes a lot of guts to sing in public - well done! Also I think the piece being sung is quite challenging - it's actually not just a simple melody. It's got soft bits, loud bits, complicated bits. I have to admit I still have a microphone phobia, because I never had to use it in my communications with the general public. I just had rooms with maxima of 30 generally and you just project to the back of the room. One time I had a starring role in a Science Fair and had to entertain about 120 people - well, that's easy with sundry explosions, flashing lights etc - and as the room was still a standard science laboratory, no microphone required.


I think with gentle handling in a group of nice people, I could overcome my microphone phobia in a couple of days. Y'all volunteering? ;-)


----------



## Knave

@SueC I didn’t think I had any problem with public speaking as I had done a fair amount of it in high school. Then I did something that required a lot of microphone time for a bit as an adult. I never would have thought how nervous I would be. I almost passed out the first couple times. I got better as time went on, but if I thought too terribly much on something, or became emotional about something, I struggled again. I am glad to stay away from such things anymore. Lol

She does well with it, but did struggle with nerves a bit when she was really little. Occasionally she still will have a bit of stage fright. She is such a perfectionist... It was a hard song! I was very proud of her.


----------



## knightrider

> It was a hard song! I was very proud of her.


I'm proud of her too! That took a great deal of courage!

At our church, there is a program where the kids lead songs, write and make speeches, and do Bible readings in front of small groups. They have to use the microphone just for practice. We can see them improving and blossoming as the year goes on.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! She has also come a long way over the years too: It is fun to look back. She is still young, but here is a Christmas song she did at eight!

I love the idea of your church program.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@Knave - Wow! Your daughter has a very beautiful voice!!! And her performance in that second video is adorable


----------



## Knave

Thank you @JoBlueQuarter! I think so too, but I am bias. Lol. I think this song would be a fun performance song, but the stage was tight. She played the drums and trumpet that day too!


----------



## Hondo

Hee hee. She's a little performer, huh?


----------



## Knave

Bones, Zeus and Cash

Zeus came out first. The woman was thrilled to try the harness on the chubby baby, but she quickly determined it was a bit big. Moon’s old cinch helped it come closer to fitting, but it was apparent that the harness would only work for training at this point. 

The man came out when he saw the woman walk Zeus away from the tack room. He was excited for the prospect of driving the little horse. Neither he or the woman had experience, but the little horse was one to tolerate most anything he found interesting. The man drove him around the yard.

After Zeus was put away the woman decided to get a better look at the problems with the harness. On its last use the woman was a child and a big wreck occurred, leaving some tears in the leather and a bent up cart. When she caught Bones his joy was evident. 

She carefully tried each piece of the harness on the sorrel gelding. Bones had never seen a britchen, but he was so happy to be tacked up that he allowed all of the oddities to be strapped into place. Once tacked up the woman decided to drive him around the yard. He did everything she asked without any complaint. She carefully drove him through the gate and up the concrete walkway. When she called the little girl out and told her to give it a try her eyes lit up.

Using Bones had made everyone fill full of joy. Because it went so smoothly, the woman felt enough confidence to catch Cash and give him a try. Cash was mildly concerned about the britchen, but he quickly calmed. The collar had enough damage that the woman had pulled it off of even Bones, and the bridle’s blinders were also a bit of a mess. So with a different bridle and no collar the woman asked him to walk off. He happily did everything the woman asked as well.


----------



## Knave

A cold morning... unfiltered


----------



## Hondo

I have Renaud's syndrome. You're hurting my fingers!


----------



## Knave

I struggled with that when I was sick @Hondo! It was the first sign usually I was going to have a problem. 

We were working on the cart. I liked this picture. I would call it “The cart before the horse.”


----------



## Knave

Meeting the future milk cow:


----------



## Hondo

What breed is she?


----------



## Knave

She’s quite the mutt. Lol. Her mother is a Jersey crossed with a Brown Swiss. She is a great cow. They ran out of the semen they were using to AI, and they used extra Angus. 

I think she will produce enough milk. I love her personality too. She is just this year’s calf.


----------



## Dragoon

That is a lovely photo of the Sorrel Brigade and the Yellow Baby!! I saved it to my computer, as well as the cart before the horse. I hope to do a nice painting of them someday! So much story in those photos!

Of COURSE Zeus is first at the fence and telling the cow "I am boss here, you will be listening to ME in the future.."

Baby cow "Eh..whatever...."


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Dragoon!! You will have to show me!!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Zeus and Cash

Each horse was brought in and saddled with a pile of hay at their feet. The cart games were a new experience for all of them, so the woman wanted to bring them back to comfortable. The pogonip had yet to burn off of the trees and everything sparkled in the sun. 

Bones hadn’t been saddled for a long time, and his body changed with the dropping of the saddle blanket. He held himself with pride and excitement. He was the first she stepped astride. He was built differently than the other two. Ambition poured through his veins and every piece of his body begged to react. 

She had realized he would likely be hot. He was only five and had rarely seen any time off. What struck the woman was how contrasting he was to the big colt she had been riding. He was a firecracker waiting to explode, but his unending kindness held him in check. Snorting and prancing they made their way into the pivot. He wanted to run, but because she knew he needed to build up slowly she only let him trot. He wasn’t ready to come back into the yard when the time came, but the woman walked him to the tack room and unsaddled him. Proudly he led out to the corral. He was back to work.

Zeus was next. Since the little girl was at school the woman stepped onto him smoothly. She only walked him around a couple circles and checked that his response was still light and willing before she unsaddled and put him up. 

As she trotted Cash around the pivot he occasionally broke into a lope. She let him go for a moment before bringing him back to a trot. The ground wasn’t in the best condition for loping, but she appreciated his willingness. It was when she asked him to walk that her fondness for the horse struck her. He walked along through the snow occasionally running his nose over the sparkles. His calm thoughtfulness seemed to ease into her very being.

When she put him back an idea struck her. She unclipped the halter rope from Pete’s halter and tied it across the cart. It gave her the ability to set the cart over her shoulders and still use her hands. Excitedly she caught Bones. He snorted and danced around her as she pulled around the cart. When he calmed she turned him loose and caught Zeus.

Zeus quickly accepted the cart toting along behind the woman. When she eased it from her shoulders onto his hips it was like the idea of why the cart was out finally made sense to the little yellow colt. He toted it along giving a needy orange cat a ride. When the woman slipped it off she wrapped her arms around his fuzzy neck. “You are such a good baby.” 

Even Cash allowed her to set the cart upon his hips.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Bones, Beamer and Cash

It wasn’t particularly early when the horses were brought in and saddled. The woman smiled when she looked over the fence to see her youngest daughter catching Beamer. He was known to be hard to catch, but he also loved little girls. He stood as she struggled with wrapping the lead rope around his neck. 

At the gate being pushy was Bones. Together, he and Beamer’s usual rider were beginning their newest adventure. With Pete retired and Zeus a bit too young, Bones was stepping in as a kid horse. The oldest daughter was also stepping up in taking him on. 

A bit later each girl mounted their horses and waited for everyone else to mount. The snow sparkled and the sun shined warm. The group of cows they sorted off to move were easy. Beamer and the little girl moved around seamlessly. Bones and the teenager argued. She held him up when he wanted to go and tried tempering his excitement to be back at work. Although they didn’t quite understand each other and spent a lot of time irritating one another, there were moments they spent playing around. 

Cash also decided to argue. He squealed and bucked, but the woman was able to pull him up. Each time she started him again though he squealed again. He was a big horse and a strong horse, but he wasn’t angry. He simply was wound tight feeling his generous helping of oats. “I’m sorry. I don’t really know what to do,” the woman called to her father when he had to get around her cows. 

Soon enough Cash settled, and the woman’s father had her work an exercise behind the cows. She was worried about the footing on the slick snow, but he pushed her to keep up the exercise and ignore the ground. “You can’t think about that.” he yelled at her. 

After she let Cash catch his breath they all got back to work. He did good the rest of the day. Everything went smooth and the sun shown bright.


----------



## Knave

Taking Christmas Pictures


----------



## Hondo

Zeus seems to have such a smug expression in the first picture  You're having altogether too much fun! NOT


----------



## SueC

That's such a pretty harness shot! Zeus all decorated and the girls with four-legs in their laps! Those flowers on the girth are beautiful. Are they add-ons, or fixtures?

Well done you all, cart breaking is to me so much more iffy than teaching a horse to carry a rider... all that leverage and long poles and sitting so far away from the horse. I was reading through what you did and it was just right! Lots of time getting used to the harness and long-reining, then letting them sniff the cart and walk next to you pulling it, then putting it over their backs but not tying it so it's quick-release if the horse panics. Lots of time and no hurry with everything.

Blast from the past: Cart training Julian's mother when I was the same age as your big girl! Juliet was just over a year old.





















It's always helpful with young / new horses to have a trusted babysitter leading them when they are first pulling the cart. Including trotting - which makes for a fit babysitter. :rofl: Also carry a knife in case the horse panics and gets cast and you can't undo the harness easily. We've never had to use it - a few times a horse ended up on the ground and having to be calmed while the harness was unbuckled and the cart shafts slid out backwards - but I think carrying a knife is like carrying an umbrella! 

...that's another reason it's good to have two people working with a horse and cart when the horse is green - if there's a problem, one of your can calm the horse and sit on its neck or shoulder if necessary to prevent if getting up and thrashing around and getting hurt / turning everything into shreds and matchsticks.

Love that milking heifer and really had to laugh seeing her in harness on the other thread! :rofl:

Great photos and stories.  And I learnt a new word. _ Pogonip_. 
Good to hear Bones is back in work! :charge:


Merry Christmas leadup to all of you! :hug:


----------



## SueC

Speaking of decorative harnesses, the Bavarians really go overboard here. I remember these from being a kid in Europe!

And isn't it funny how the handlers have "draught horse" bodies as well? Must be all that beer! :rofl:

The muzzles are to stop the public getting bitten. The Belgian draughts used by the breweries are usually stallions and don't always like being mobbed and petted...


----------



## Knave

He is smug @Hondo! He is so proud of himself over the whole thing. Of course we tell him how wonderful he is, which doesn’t breed humility. He wants to prance along pulling his family.
@SueC we still have it undone. I am afraid to hook him up truly until he seems completely unflappable. Of course, since the first time we set it there he acts like he understands the game and enjoys it. He is such a cool character. He likes pulling it along, but just lifting the bars and it would fall. 

It is just Christmas decorations on the harness. He particularly enjoys being dolled up for pictures. I love the harness pictures you showed! I am glad we aren’t completely blowing it. I figured if any horse could tolerate mistakes it would be him. He is just happy.

It is funny about the horses being muzzled. My husband was laughing that Zeus would dream of being a town horse giving Christmas rides. He would just be floating on air with people mauling him. That is exactly how he dreams life should be.

It is interesting to do so much team work in this whole adventure. We work together all of the time, but it is a different thing completely to work simultaneously on a specific horse I think. It must be a family building exercise! Lol


----------



## gottatrot

Wow, those harness decorations!!

But Zeus is the cutest with his Christmas decor and girls.


----------



## Knave

Zeus’s First Year Video!


----------



## Hondo

Sigh, that's a real heart twister. Well done, a thing of everlasting beauty.


----------



## SueC

I'm actually sitting here laughing and crying watching that compilation. Aaaawww! :loveshower:


Happy Christmas to all of you! :hug:


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC and @Hondo!!! I decided to put together her first year with him, and seeing it I can see how much they have done together and also how much they have both grown!


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, tears of joy here! Great vid!

I guess the little yellow ball HAS grown some! He actually looked leggy in the summer! What is so funny is that he looks so happy to be ridden and played with! 

I now wish I had more pics of the haflinger, who came here as a yearling colt. Unfortunately, he was not mine and he was hurting people since he got off the truck. It got worse as the little demon grew. It was only when I started to work with him at 2.5 that I found out how loving he was under all the pushiness. Oh well, I have a few pics. 

You're such a good mom! I hope you get told that often!


----------



## Caledonian

What a wonderful video. :loveshower:
He looks like he’s a people pony and cheeky character who wants to be included in everything. He really has grown in every way. 

I love the cat audience as well. :smile:


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @Dragoon and @Caledonian!

I have been trying to be good about taking lots of pictures. I wish you had more. It would be really neat to see the change in Nash.

Yes, I always have a cat audience! Lol


----------



## gottatrot

Awwwww! So cute. Yes, I also noticed the cats were doing a lot of the training.


----------



## SueC

...are any of your horses trained to herd cats, @Knave? :Angel:


----------



## Knave

Lol. We had a very bad mouse problem... hence the cats. 

Bones chases cats @SueC, and Zeus seems to want to torment them occasionally. It is just recently that Bones will actually do anything to hurt a cat though, even with that he’s always enjoyed chasing them. The little black striped one has taken to hiding in his hay and then scratching him, so he has decided he actually dislikes cats.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

They would go again today to sort heifers. Yesterday morning was the beginning of the last big winter horseback work. Cash and Lucy were caught with bright stars dotting the night sky. Although the stars were beautiful, they cast little light and the woman walked into the metal hoof stand. 

They did not leave until the sun was up, but the girls needed to get on the bus and so the horses had to stand and wait for a few minutes. It was good they waited, for although it was particularly warm for the calendar, the ground was frozen hard. The black horse was the only horse with shoes. Lucy and the roan were sore footed on the hard dirt. The ground had been thawing during the day, which softened the hooves making them unprepared for the morning environment.

Cash took solid steps, almost unconcerned with the footing, but cautious enough to keep from slipping. The cows would not move, and Ozzy showed off his new skills. The man knew much more about dogs than the woman, and he kept him working without getting him into messes as the woman had. 

Eventually the cows lined out and a flask was passed around to celebrate the ride. Everyone relaxed and enjoyed themselves. The woman worked on throwing ropes off of the big colt.

Because of the slow start the ride took an hour longer than it normally would, but the sixteen miles were left behind and the cows were happy to be home.


----------



## Dragoon

The last picture astounds me. That is Cash, telling that cow to move, right? It is amazing to me that a horse, and a baby horse at that, has so quickly learned to do a ranch job. Maybe horses aren't as low intelligence as the books have told me! 

Is it breed or personality that enable a horse to do those jobs? I am wondering if the timid mare at my barn could learn? She is afraid of everything and every horse. But a pliable and obediant ride. She will at least *try to ride by things that scare her silly...its sortof endearing...sortof exasperating, when it is a lead rope left in a different spot, but you can see she tries to go where directed. Sideways. Hopping. Hahahaha. She tries. I love her!


----------



## Hondo

Stallions in a feral herd will do what is referred to sometimes as a "snaking" action where they lower their heads and make menacing movements to gather or move his harem and off springs.

I have one of the DVD's of Cloud from the Cloud Foundation that shows Cloud around a 6 month old snaking one if his half sisters of about the same age.

That has made me wonder if the herding instinct is somewhat of genetically determined behavior in horses, at least stallion and geldings, and maybe it carries through to mares as many genetic qualities seem to show up in both sexes.

One spring in the early sixties, I assisted a then BIL in bringing his herd of horses down from the winter pasture. I was riding Spider, a horse that Fred Harman rode in the parade every 4th of July. Fred Harman is an American artist who also originated the Red Ryder and Little Beaver comic strip.

Spider was very docile and unflappable which is the reason I was riding him. I had ridden him before. But when we contacted the herd, which were tame and trained for riding, Spider became a horse I did not even recognize. Being in my twenties at the time, it was fun and exciting to feel his excitement below me. He was thoroughly enjoying every minute of it.

So yeah, I think there is something in the background that is brought out when herding cattle.......or cats too maybe


----------



## Knave

It is Cash @Dragoon! He is a cowy horse, which did surprise me, almost proving that cowy is just a natural tendency that many breeds of horses may have. When I worked at an Arabian ranch, there was a horse who had won a very big cowhorse title against quarter horses. So, I guess I did know that, it just is surprising to me maybe because he is such a big drafty style of horse. Usually they seem just happy. Lol

I always thought horses are very smart. Maybe it is because of how much we have to rely on them, but it never crossed my mind that they were not. Sometimes, when I read something like that, I just think to myself that people do not know what they do not know. If they lived my life they would know the things that I know.

Your barn mare probably could learn these things! Oftentimes horses are more confident when they see a job that makes sense to them. Also it makes training much easier. Think about Nash, who enjoys arguing with you, but would probably enjoy telling a cow what to do and having to think about things. So, if you let him move that cow around while you asked him to come off your rein say, he would quickly learn what it was you were asking because he already wanted to do it. He would have more to think about too, so it might limit his argument. 

The barn mare might also love working jobs. A lot of working horses are pretty skittish. The only ones that become a problem are the ones that are scared of cows. We’ve heard lots of tricks to get them over their fear, but they never have worked perfectly. Sure, we have used them, but if something goes wrong they want to sell out.


----------



## Knave

That is a great explanation @Hondo! Herding is natural for horses, and therefore simple to understand. Some are much better at it than others, but it is an understandable job to most any. 

Cowy is just having attitude and drive about it.


----------



## Hondo

Wow! I had never read the history associated with Fred Harman. He even had a failed partnership with Walt Disney. Quite an interesting sketch in the link below. Being artistic herself, @Knave should enjoy it, so I'm not invading with a complete off topic.

And to think I rode his horse! My BIL's last name was Archuleta in Archuleta County and I lived in Pagosa Springs at the time.

https://www.harmanartmuseum.com/history.htm


----------



## Knave

Oh, I wanted to add @Dragoon that Beamer is an uber timid horse himself. He also is very eager to please. I think usually the very sensitive horses are easier to train than the others if you don’t mind.


----------



## Knave

@Hondo that is very interesting! Now I will have to see some of the Red Ryder things. He was a spectacular artist, and I am surprised I hadn’t seen his work. Thank you for showing me. Also, it is very neat you got to ride his horse!


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cash, Bones and Beamer

Lucy and Cash had been working fairly steady, but Bones was surprised and excited when he was caught as well. Beamer was less obviously thrilled to be caught, but his joy in having a younger child was apparent when he stood wide eyed as she ran towards him with the halter.

The day was simple. Heifers were moved into one pen and the cows to be pregged moved into another. A stray calf was included in the heifers, and the roan horse’s usual rider sent a loop flying onto its neck. One leg stepped through the rope before the man pulled his slack and the calf bellered his anger as he ran in and around where Cash stood. Quickly the woman rolled him away and out of the wreck. 

The calf still bellering and hitting the rope, Cash shook with confused fear. The woman pressed him forward into the corral where Lucy stood to close the gate. Ozzy ran back to the man as he called, and Cash reared up, and then quickly changing his mind, striking out towards the dog. 

The woman brought his mind back and again asked him to go forward. Still tight, curiosity entered his mind as he walked towards the roped calf. The calf was angry when the ropes were taken off. He threatened to hit the horses and the man on the ground. 

Things settled, and the girls on Bones and Beamer enjoyed the sunshine and the easy work. Cash decided to take a random couple jumps as work came to a close, but everyone laughed as he was not especially serious.


----------



## Hondo

BTW, I found and bought a book of some of Harman's pictures. The price was right and it should depict some history. Interesting that both his brothers were successful artist as well. Must be some DNA for that. You must have some also!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KU2VPC/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Knave

I might have to save that and buy it @Hondo! It does look wonderful.


----------



## Knave

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dragoon

That's Cashman bringing presents!

But he IS the present!

Great little painting!
Good looking kids you have there, too!
Hope you had a great Christmas! We have lots of mud here, all the ponies are coated with it, with me not having the time to groom them. The haflinger has a black tail, oh no! But the mild winter,, coming in for grain every night and me not having time to ride means they are all having a swell time. They look happy!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Dragoon! That does sound like I swell time.  I am glad mud is an uncommon issue around here.


----------



## SueC

This photo here...










...just set something off in my memory bank. In Australia, when you drive across the Nullarbor, there is a long stretch where you're driving on a plain with the Hampton Tablelands up beside you. We spent hours driving with that view, which is why this probably came back to me:










This is a Wikipedia photo, but that's what it looks like. At one point, at Madura Pass, you actually cross up and over it:









http://www.exploreaustralia.net.au/images/content/rec/33/16920-1000x800.jpg










There's a real beauty to those landscapes...

About cow herding instincts - Sunsmart was an absolute chicken about cattle when I first started saddle training him, because he didn't grow up with them. :chicken2: It was always such drama if there was a herd of cattle or even a single calf somewhere I wanted to go past with him, when I had him agisted in Albany in 2009. He was convinced they were carnivorous aliens that were coming to eat him. But look what happened when he ended up in the same paddock as them at our place in 2010, and realised that they run away from horses... :rofl:






Woohoo, such fun! :rofl: Never worried about cattle again. Now I can have a herd of 100+ running up to us at full speed when I go to the neighbours' place on trail rides, and he doesn't bat an eyelid, just runs at them if they get too cocky. 


Hope you're all having a relaxing Christmas/New Year break! :Angel: :ZZZ:  inkunicorn:


----------



## Knave

It is funny how similar they look isn’t it @SueC? 

We are having a good break. Basketball is in the middle of the day during the time school is out, so it seems like it is taking up a lot of time. The weather has been very cold and windy, blowing dry snow miserable, so I don’t mind all to much to take some days off riding. Now I will just have to hope that Cash picks up easily after time off.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

It had been cold. Cash and Zeus acted desperate for attention each day as ice was broken with an ax and shoveled out of the water trough. They were pets who made sure they were in the way. Bones stood behind, another pet, but a fear of the two horses kept him from cornering himself.

The cold had kept them in on most days. Lucy was taken out for work to trailer up some bulls of the neighbor’s. She tried hard in the deep snowdrifts, and the man was proud of her. Cashman had been taken out because he was getting into trouble in the corral acting aggressive when the girls went in, but a little repremand and he was back to himself.

Today the two were brought out and saddled. The cold was biting, and the man complained to the woman about dragging him out when he didn’t need to be in the cold. Laughing they stepped onto the horses and walked out into the wind. Cash plowed forward like a tank. Lucy held back a bit, the cold wind making her hesitant. They didn’t go far before turning back towards the house, the wind finally out of their faces. It was a good way to end the year.


----------



## Knave

Tonight the girls and I played wood burning, so now Cash can be added to the wall!


----------



## SueC

...what are you using to make the writing, @Knave? I've got wooden slabs that lay in the shed all last year that I wanted to make into room signs, but the little kit I got is way too feint and slow. Does a soldering iron work?


Hope you're enjoying the runup to your midnight, and keeping warm! :hug:


----------



## Knave

@SueC It’s just a little woodburner I got off Amazon. I think it was $12. It also came with a whole crafting kit, so you can imagine the quality. Lol. You have to hold your hand very far out, but it gets hot enough if you leave it sitting for a bit.


----------



## Hondo

I really like that!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @Hondo! I think they are a fun thing. The littler ones of Pete and Zeus came from one of my own trees.


----------



## Hondo

Do you do that freehand or with a projector. I can't even do stuff like that _with _a projector.


----------



## Knave

I just do it by hand. I like to line out my general size of things with a pencil. I don’t get very particular because the burner is a bit difficult. Sometimes I debate buying a real one, but I am sure it is more fun to just be laid back about it.


----------



## Hondo

That is awesome. You have talents I cannot even dream about. (but im good at math


----------



## Knave

You are too kind @Hondo. I am with you on math. I love math. I wish my girls shared my fondness for it, but they love more of the things where I struggle. History, geography, all of those things just won’t stick with me. The littlest is passionate about science, but half refuses to acknowledge the math of it!


----------



## Hondo

An artist that likes math! Haven't checked, but I thought that was unusual. Funny about the history. I went to college on a NDLoan where the grade point had to be at a certain level. I had no real interest in math but I kept taking it as it offset my horrible grades in history and similar things that required a lot of rote memory and wound up with a major in it.


----------



## Knave

I think they work the same for me @Hondo. Math and art... the lines and the colors all feel the same as math. 

My father left school young because he needed to work. He is seriously brilliant at math. He can calculate the formulas for water pumping and the like as fast as anyone with a book and a calculator just like that. I remember having my advanced physics homework setting out and he just looked at a problem and gave me the answer. I had to laugh with astonishment at his talent. Because he never past 7th grade he doesn’t realize it is any different than anyone else.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Beamer

A thick blanket of white had fallen over the night. The feed ground was particularly slick, so the riders chose Beamer and Bones for the morning work.

Despite the slick ground it was a simple day. They only had to bring in the heifers and sort off culls for a brand inspection and a trip to the auction. Bones was thrilled to be chosen. He wanted to get excited about the job, but he held himself back when he felt his hooves slip. Beamer, less enthusiastic, was always cautious in the winter. He was what the cowboy called an “overshoe horse.” Although he tended towards overflowing ambition, he was intelligent and safe when he thought the ground might be dangerous.

Even with the clouds hung low in the sky, the day seemed bright and warm. It was a nice morning.


----------



## SueC

Those pictures are so beautiful! You place looks like it's covered in tonnes and tonnes of icing sugar; magical. The warm cup of tea / coffee / etc when you go back inside after a task like that must feel heavenly!


----------



## Knave

Another pogonip day. We are going to stay inside and play board games to celebrate Sunday.


----------



## Knave

We did decide to go out with the sun, so I got a couple more pictures.


----------



## SueC

I :loveshower: all these photos, @*Knave* ! Zeus looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. :rofl: That's such a cute shot where he's touching noses with Cash. The dog in a "let's play, c'mon!!!" pose... the puppy on the saddle... the milking heifer starting to really grow... the beauty of those "iced" landscapes... And with the sun and blue sky in your second lot of photos, it paradoxically looks _warm_... or at least like you'd feel some warmth from the sun shining directly on you...

The puppy in the saddle reminds me - I borrowed the neighbour's 4-wheeler this week to spray out our forest firebreaks, which have tons of little seedlings germinating on them (smoke stimulates the germination of native seedlings, and of course we did hazard reduction burning last autumn) - if I don't get to them now, the whole thing will be bush again in a year and then you'd need a bulldozer to re-make your regulation firebreaks...

Anyway, so the dog was with me at the neighbours', and she always goes completely crazy when I start the 4-wheeler (I normally do weed control for the neighbours on it, as they have arthritis and help us in other ways, like laying pipe with their tractor for us). She barks seemingly without pausing to breathe, and tries to bite the front tyres (not recommended). Now the neighbour's dog Max, when I was moving their other 4-wheeler to get the weed-spraying 4-wheeler out, jumped on the platform on the back while Jess was doing her doggy outrage number, which gave her, and me, pause for thought. You see, Max rides on the 4-wheeler all the time with his owners...

So when I was getting ready to ride the contraption back to our place, I asked Jess to jump up. There's only my lap on this one for her to sit on, but that's OK, she sometimes ends up on my lap from the passenger seat floorwell when we take trips to the recycling (as "her" rear compartment is then used for cargo). So she jumped on my lap and promptly stopped barking. I drove the 4-wheeler back to our place at just over jogging speed, holding on to the dog with one arm so she wouldn't fall off as it's precarious - and she was quiet and wagging her tail the whole time, like, "Yeah, this is how it should always have been!" :rofl:

Now I know how to convert a canine maniac to a quiet dog in three seconds flat...


----------



## Knave

My Hobo is like that @SueC. Luckily he is much smaller, so he always fits in the lap. He likes to ride Bones with me too, because it is almost like driving. Lol

I got him at the pound, and I could easily see how he ended up there. He would crawl into the UPS truck or an unattended semi loading hay if he wasn’t watched. He simply loves going for a ride.


----------



## Hondo

SueC said:


> re-make your regulation firebreaks...



I'm not one for tons and tons of laws, but when people put themselves in obvious risk of fire with so much effort and sometimes lives lost trying to save a home, maybe regulation firebreaks are not a bad idea.


Have never heard of that on this side of the world.


Everytime I read one of @Knave 's posts lately I have to get up and go get my coat on


----------



## gottatrot

The pictures are so beautiful. The trees!!
@SueC, of course your dog wanted to drive. When we used to drive the mini horse carts up the road, the big dogs would run along and I'd sometimes try to put my Papillon out for a little exercise too. He'd get so furious, and would have a fit until I put him in the cart. He's not one of "those dogs" that run along, he's the kind that drives in the cart. I think it makes him feel superior.


----------



## SueC

@Knave, is that Hobo in the saddle, not the new puppy? The dog is small and cute... but not necessarily a puppy... can I request a "Hobo with new puppy" photo for ease of distinction? (...and because quite a few of us secretly or not so secretly like puppy photos... :Angel And what's the BC's name again? ...maybe we need to have weekly pop quizzes on everyone's journal details... :rofl:
@Hondo, that's interesting about needing to put a coat on when reading the posts from wintry Nevada! I wonder how far this phenomenon goes... do your socks fall down when you drink something really acidic, like pure lemon juice? Can you wiggle your ears at Roman? :Angel: ...yeah, I'm happy about the firebreaks regulation, we have to get the fire trucks in somehow when there's a wildfire, and also it helps with containing both wildfires and hazard reduction burns. Problem is, the authorities in recent decades are only interested in what they can see from the roads, and away from the sightline of public roads, there are so many neglected firebreaks, and lots of areas where fuel has been building up 20, 30, 40 years, which is an even worse problem, and why we are glad we got our farm forest boundary to a neglected forest like that next door burnt in the last autumn when the weather was suitable. Brett and I are both volunteer bushfire brigade members and have been mosaic burning our 50ha bush reserve since we've bought the place - and that's how it was also managed by the previous owner. As a result, it's a nice, healthy, diverse reserve, as you can see on these photos - the species diversity here is amazing, and some of the Australian fauna and flora look very bizarre to New World eyes:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/albums/72157632759314682

I wrote about our recent autumn burn here, and also a bit about everyday life on our farm:

https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...s-other-people-479466/page112/#post1970620989

How is hazard reduction burning managed in the US, @Hondo? Do private landholders do it? Do the National Parks people do it in the parks where the vegetation type co-evolved with wildfires?
@Knave, do you get wildfires where you are? If so, how do you do management / prevention?
@gottatrot, that's hilarious! :rofl: And this from a tiny Papillon! Is that Napoleon syndrome - you know, little man? One of the really fun Australian sayings about how to tell a Kelpie from a Border Collie is: The BC wants to ride in your ute, the Kelpie wants to drive it!


----------



## Knave

I don’t have one of them together @SueC! Hobo doesn’t care for Piglet. They run around arguing all day like teenagers. Lol. I did take a picture of him in bed with me though.

ETA: Wildfires are a problem here. When I was in high school our range all burned and I remember riding through ash to count dead cows. There were deer and even a horse burned.

It is about good management of course. Grazing helps keep dead grass down, and people are careful as they can be. Clean and green is taught for yards now to kids. My littlest won a poster contest about it. Lol


----------



## SueC

So that's Hobo on the bed, and Piglet on the horse? Great name! :rofl: We have a popular farm-life cartoon series called Footrot Flats here, which features a dog called The Dog (because he's embarrassed by his real name, so the readers never find out what it is), and a vicious cat called Horse... :rofl:

Here's some samples:





































Complete strips here:

https://www.footrotflats.com/strip-archive?strip=1418


----------



## Hondo

@SueC There may be local ordinances about fire breaks. Or some states even may have them but the only thing I personally know about is the power company in California does require residents in some areas to keep a fire break around the power poles supplying electricity to their property.


There is a lot of effort to educate people what they _should_ do to protect themselves, but it only goes so far.


I have a friend in Northern California with 5 acres. I volunteered to clear his place of fuel with a bulldozer if he would rent it. He did and I cleared it.


About a year ago his house was the only house left standing for a huge distance all around him. I'd say about 5-10 square miles.


----------



## Knave

Cashman

The vet was canceled for the day of work that was supposed to be done. The ground at the ranch was treacherous. Rain fell the morning before, making what was already slick a layer of ice. Just enough snow fell over the night to camouflage the dangerousness of the ground. The last work day even had required taking a crow bar and breaking up some of the ice before trying to walk a horse across its surface. Now it would be too much of a risk for the animals involved and their riders to bring any cattle up to the chutes.

The ground was slick at home, but not terribly bad. Cash was excited to be pulled out. He was always happy to go knowing the oats would be waiting for him at the tie rack. He was a smart horse, and the woman decided to take advantage of that fact on this bright winter day.

It was rare she had worked on ropes with the big colt. The days she pulled one out he always improved, but he held onto the idea that ropes were something to be feared. Today the ground was slick enough that she thought he would be slow to react to the idea. Surprisingly enough, he didn’t react at all to the rope swinging or even hitting the ground and being coiled up. His only objection came when it touched his hindquarters, but he regarded the ice and kept himself under control. 

It was nice to see the improvement he held onto from the last ride, and eventually he lost his worry about being touched on this ride. Because the ground was not perfect, she put up her rope and only took him for a small walk around the yard and over to the hay barns. 

His mane had refused to be trained over the branded side of his neck, and so after unsaddling the woman gave in and braided it back onto the right side. He particularly enjoyed the attention of extra grooming.


----------



## Knave

Cashman

The big colt questioned the woman’s intelligence as she pressed him forward into the pivot. The ground was dangerous, and although he hesitated she continued on. 

As they made their way further in the woman asked him to trot and stop, and as his feet slid forward she finally realized how slick the ground actually was. It confused her momentarily, but under the snow it wasn’t completely frozen. It was mud on top of ice under a layer of deep snow.

She let him turn back then, and he pushed away from home. Confused again she asked him to move forward. Suddenly she heard ice cracking under his hooves. He carefully made his way back home to be unsaddled again and put away.


----------



## SueC

Wow, he's got great instincts! Does he have more "street smarts" than domestic-bred horses, do you think, for growing up in the wild?


----------



## Knave

Um, I guess I’m not sure yet @SueC. He does not have the idiosyncrasies of domestic bred horses, which I appreciate. No self-mutilating here! Lol

He seems to have a lot of that cold blooded mentality, so he will argue and get stubborn, but he is very smart. 

He was really good in the mountains and the brush, and on slick ground he seems smart. However, if the ground is flat he is as clutsy as possible. It drives me crazy, and I worry of falling to my death.  He just starts thinking two different directions and falls down (the direction I ask and the direction he would rather go). I am hoping that it is partly youth to blame and partly a bit of incorrect training. He has dramatically improved already. 

So, that’s why I can’t really answer yet. Bones has never been one to fall and is super sure footed (his athleticism to blame), but he is at the same time a terrible mountain horse. He is not a good brush horse either. I don’t worry he will fall, but he will jump and play deer over the brush, spook over things like dead trees, and battle over water. Cash doesn’t worry about any of those things, and makes his way easily and intelligently through. However, he wants to climb into every water trough, so I’m sure our first big water is going to leave me wet.


----------



## Knave

There is a family I like in my town, and the girls play basketball with my girls. They fall down. It’s like it’s in their genetics. They are uber athletic too, but they always fall. We laughed sitting in the bleachers watching them this last game. We were counting how many times the girls fell down the bleachers going to see their mother. On the court you can only imagine how often they hit the floor. It’s all of them too, from the littlest to the biggest, each falls down (of the five I know).

My husband and I joked about Cashman being that way. He is an athlete, but he falls down. He agreed that he has improved a ton though. We were discussing my starting him team roping this coming year, and he said he wouldn’t want to run him flat out knowing he would fall. I am just hoping he doesn’t fall during his three year old year like he has his two. I wonder if his growing so massive so fast has a blame in it too.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

With ice and mud covering the ground, Bones was chosen for work over Cashman. Beamer was also picked, but his feet were sore and so Lucy took his place. Cash and Zeus looked over the fence pitifully; each hated to be left behind.

Bones was hot from his time off, and the girl’s riding had given him reason to push against the woman’s hands. He was naturally a hard horse, and to combat his nature the woman rode him as soft handed as possible. The hard mouth combined with the heat and gathering the bulls was proving to be more work than the woman expected.

The bulls were behaved for the most part, and they enjoyed rubbing their itchy necks on the tall sagebrush. Bones was never one to appreciate brush, so he used it as an excuse to act out. He jumped brush in the muddy and icy ground, and he pressed forward at the bulls only to rear up and down when told to stop. Lucy, on the other hand, behaved as a princess should, looking down her nose at both the ill mannered horse and the over active dog.

The horses were tied up while the bulls were processed, and they were remounted to drive them back to their winter pasture. Bones behaved much better taking them back. The woman joked that he thought about his bad behavior while he stood in time out.


----------



## Knave

The Woman

The wind had been blowing for what felt like a week straight. The temperature wasn’t terribly cold, but with the wind it felt as if it were. The horses had sat for the week, fed and cared for, but unridden.

The oldest child needed something brought into town that morning, and the woman decided uncharacteristicly to dress nicely to bring it in. Money had been tight for the little family, as was most often the case for people who cowboyed or worked on farms. The woman had decided to look online just to get an idea of the available jobs, although she doubted she was interested.

When she saw her old job listed she thought she’d go into the building and talk to the boss. Often these jobs were only listed as a requirement, and a certain candidate already was on the top of the list. Instead of worry about something already done she would just go ask if someone was in mind.

She walked into the building to find out it was already interview day. They said she should apply and interview, then call in later after speaking to her husband with an answer of her interest in the job. Her mind was in shock as she sat taking a test after the interview. Was she interested? Could she leave behind cowboying with her husband during the week?

At home they sat down and discussed the idea. He was centered on the idea of the boat sent by God. Everything lined up too well. They decided to leave her name in the running. The job was hard to get, so it definitely wasn’t a given, but it just might end up being a boat.


----------



## Knave

Well, I did not get the job due to an added requirement that I didn’t know about when all of this happened. That is okay though, because continuing what we do now is pretty amazing too. I am lucky to get to live it, lots of money or not much at all.


----------



## Hondo

If I were selfish I'd say I was glad you didn't get the job but in order to avoid being selfish I'll decline to say that.


----------



## Knave

@Hondo you always make me smile. Thank you.


----------



## Knave

Cash 

The woman clambered into the saddle of the big colt. It seemed to her, weighed down in her winter clothing, that the colt must have grown a foot. The birth of the first calves foretold of spring’s arrival. The snow that fell the day before would eventually melt away, and green grass would make its entrance into their cold world.

They were all feeling the effects of wintertime. Cash hadn’t been ridden for several days, and he was happy to walk out through the snow. They were able to go further, but occasionally hidden patches of ice would make his big legs slip. Because of that, she kept him mostly in a walk and they wrote words and shapes in the fresh snow. 

After she unsaddled him she brushed off Pepper, who was happy to get some attention. She had also been neglected with the storms, and she cried when the woman walked out.

Reading an article had given the woman an idea. As she waited for the water trough to fill, she cut leftover plastic from the hay barns. She drug it into the corral and tied it up onto the fence. The horses ran, but quickly Zeus and Bones made their way to see what she was doing. Zeus crawled under the big chunk of plastic, spooking the older horses.


----------



## Knave

Cash

Cashman wondered how long it would take for the woman to trust him. He took each step carefully as she walked him into the pivot. Turning he slowly stepped in a wide circle, and he trotted straight forward when she asked him to go.

Quickly she asked him to stop, and his hind legs slid so far forward he was surprised he managed to stay upright. She turned him slowly then back towards the house. The tightness in her body showed her understanding of their predicament.

The ground had dramatically changed since the prior day’s walk. Now, as he carefully worked his way off of the pivot a leg would slip occasionally threatening to take them down. He relaxed into a quicker walk once they were back into the yard.

They stood and roped the dummy for a while. He spooked at one point, but quickly regained his composure. Eventually the ground would thaw and they would be able to go on grand adventures again. At least on this day the sun shown bright and they were outside.


----------



## SueC

<3 the shape in the snow!  I bet you are all looking forward to spring. Make those snowballs while you can though! ;-) I thought it was a great idea to give the horses something to think about / look at. Entertainment and de-spooking all at the same time. I find that so sensible. I've known people who immediately get upset when their horse gets upset by something - e.g. a person with an umbrella - and will then yell at the person with the umbrella to be considerate and get away from their horse. And this is when not on the horse's back, just horses in a paddock! And a passing pedestrian! Makes many horses super neurotic to have neurotic owners like that...


----------



## Knave

I wrote words too, but I couldn’t get them to fit in a picture. 

I thought it was a great idea too! Cash and Lucy hate riding through the barns when tarps and plastic are waving. I thought it was a good way for them to overcome their fear. The second day the wind blew hard, slapping it around and they stood eating with their butts to it. I want to get a real tarp now, because it started to shred and I had to take it out. It might make a nice wind break too!

I bet horses are neurotic when people act like that! Sometimes I get the desire, when I am riding someone young and they are particularly scared of something going on, but I have to remind myself that I need to work through it for the long term benefit.

It is an ice rink here now. Snow is falling over the ice, but I could barely keep my own feet, so I worked on cleaning the house really good instead. The oldest and I reorganized all the drawers and cupboards today.


----------



## SueC

Have you all got ice skates? Are there natural skating opportunities nearby - like, can you push the snow off a stretch of ice?

Whenever I have a big cleanup, I find really interesting things I've completely forgotten about! :rofl:

I finally finished that monster piece of writing; now it's photo selection and illustrations. A bit like HF really! ;-) I'm decompressing. Yesterday, when I finished the thing, we went to town to get horse feed for our oldie, and have a walk on the coastline. It was a beautiful evening. There was late afternoon sun and cloud shadow on the ocean, and the colours looked like a sepia photograph! Very like this. The place does it all the time!


----------



## Knave

I never have gone ice skating @SueC. Before the pond at the ranch dried up I heard my Granny would ice skate. I don’t think there is anywhere else around I have heard of people doing it. 

My Granny always was an athlete like that. She rode bikes all of the time and had cross country skis. I think she was once a very good runner in high school. Even now in her 80s she has the Nike run app and goes speed walking.  I hope to stay as fit as she has!


----------



## knightrider

From SueC


> Entertainment and de-spooking all at the same time. I find that so sensible. I've known people who immediately get upset when their horse gets upset by something - e.g. a person with an umbrella - and will then yell at the person with the umbrella to be considerate and get away from their horse. And this is when not on the horse's back, just horses in a paddock! And a passing pedestrian! Makes many horses super neurotic to have neurotic owners like that...


I have to tell a rather sad story about that kind of mindset. When I first moved to Bowie, MD, my nice teen neighbor showed me all the trails. One of them was to a thoroughbred race horse farm. It was fun to ride to the farm and admire the new foals and watch them race around with their mothers.

It wasn't long before the people on the farm became friends with me. The dad liked to drive his horses, and he often encouraged me to put my horse in one of his empty stalls and go driving with him. Then he taught me how to drive and I came to really love it. There were lots of beautiful places to drive around near the thoroughbred farm.

In a few years, the people at the farm decided the suburbs were crowding too closely to them, and they moved the operation to PA. That encouraged me to buy my own cart and harness and teach my two mares to drive. One of the places I liked to go was to that thoroughbred farm (now empty) and drive around those trails.

But, in time, a used car salesman bought the farm for his nice sweet daughter, who belonged to my 4-H club. She was a really darling girl. But her daddy was not. Soon after they moved to the farm, I came along driving my horse in my cart. The dad came blasting out of the house in a high fury, demanding that I leave at once because my horse and cart had caused one of his horses in the pasture to gallop around a bit in surprise, never having seen a cart before.

I told the man that to leave, I would have to drive the cart back through his farm to get to the trails heading towards my house. He insisted that I could not do that; that I would have to go along a busy road with no shoulder and steep blind curves and hills. I told him that was super dangerous and the horse and I could be killed. He said he didn't care, that I had no business coming through his farm, and what happened was my own fault.

I had to drive along a place called "Horsemen's Hill" that got it's name for being so dangerous when the race horse vans (other vans, because we were very close to Bowie Race Track) would get in accidents on the steep blind curving hill. I was so scared, but God was with me--no vehicles came the whole time I had to navigate Horsemen's Hill. I got home safely. It was so sad that I could never drive on those lovely trails again because I couldn't take the road through his farm.

If it had been my horses in the pasture, I would have encouraged the cart driver to come closer, even drive through the pasture so the horses would get used to seeing a horse and cart driving. But that daddy was a used car salesman, knew nothing about horses, didn't even know I was his daughter's 4-H leader because he never showed any interest in what she was doing with the horses.

By the way, that man became rather a legend in Bowie because he was so sour and mean . . . and his daughter was such a dear thing--everyone liked her and felt sorry for her because her daddy was so difficult.


----------



## SueC

mg:, @knightrider, what an unreasonable and mean person! I'm glad you got home safely. I hate being on dangerous roads with traffic. As a kid, to get to all the State Forest trails, I had to cross a long bridge on a country road where the speed limit was 110km/h, and Australian drivers in general have no horse sense. They don't slow down, many sound their horns as they pass, and some of them even think it's entertaining to drive directly at horses and riders to see if they can spook them. :shock: And on the other side of that bridge was a blind curve, with cars blithely driving around it at top speed, so they couldn't have stopped if they tried if there was a horse on the narrow bridge. I really stressed out on those bridge crossings. I'd stop my horse on the near side, and listen for traffic, and if I could hear any, would take her on the riverside track until the car / cars were past. Then we'd trot across the bridge quick smart, my heart in my mouth. We had several really hairy situations over the years, because you can't always hear the traffic. But, it was the only way I could get to proper trails, so I continued to go. I prayed a lot, before those bridge crossings. How much easier things would be if people cared for one another, and were considerate...

I feel for that man's daughter, poor thing. Maybe one of the reasons she was so nice is because of the bad example at home being so obvious, and such a vaccination, so to speak...

That situation with you and your horse coming onto that property, we had something similar every time the neighbour brought his tractor over for an errand. My father couldn't shout at our neighbour because he'd requested the tractor, but all the horses would start running in the paddocks, and my father would go out there frantically trying to calm them, while they were having the time of their lives racing around mostly mock-spooking! :rofl: I'd say, always to deaf ears, that horses are _supposed_ to run around, not just stand meekly in their paddocks all day long - especially racehorses! But he was always, mg: they're going to hurt themselves. And they rarely ever did... but it's like telling kids they can't play in case they skin their knees. It's a normal thing to skin your knees in childhood, they heal fine, and skinned knees are infinitely preferable to mental health issues, obesity, and diabetes and heart disease later in life. With horses, colic is a real risk, and a lot of my father's retired horses had colics, and many of them died of colic, because they were so sedentary, and kept in sand yards without grazing, where they would accumulate sand in their guts from sheer boredom...

Our neighbour was a horse breeder who free ranged his Arabians like we do our horses here in Redmond. My mare came from his place! And he'd wink at me as he came in on his tractor, and say, "Here's the horse entertainment! They've not had this much fun all week!" :rofl:

Makes you wonder. I think my father was very controlling because he never really recognised and sorted his own psychological issues from childhood. God knows, most of us have them, probably all of us, but it's like alcoholism - you can't address it if you're in denial. So my father kept the horses under strict control in their stables and sandyards, and made a situation in which none of his horses could freely socially interact with a herd (pairs of horses at most), or graze, or explore, even though he had nearly as much land as we do here. They were all penned up, and weren't supposed to move, eat or breathe without his say-so... And I honestly think he thought he was keeping them all "safe", and doing his best for them, even though they were essentially institutionalised by his regime. So the irony was that his horses suffered mental health issues, and colics, and died of horrific things that wouldn't have happened to them had they had a more natural life. No colics or mental health issues with the horses here...

My father also arranged his teabags like he arranged his horses - always had to be exactly the same. So the horses always went to exactly the same places, and they had to go in exactly the same order mornings and evenings, horse A always first, then B, then C etc, and if I was farmsitting, I'd ignore that "Horse A then B then C" notion, and also at least turn them out in different runs so they would be able to look at something a little different for a change (though not very different). Of course, the world didn't end, and the horses didn't get hurt, but at this, my father had serious conniptions, no matter how much I reasoned with him: He had double electric fences between all the runs, what was the issue? Why couldn't horses go out in random order? ...oh, because it upsets them. (He meant, It upsets me.) Really? Well, is it any surprise they're upset the moment you change any little thing, when you're regimenting them like this? They need variety and change, how else will you stop them being neurotic?

My father's horses - the ones he bred and raised himself, who were born into this regimentation - had frequent problems with spooking and neurotic behaviour at the races. Most of them didn't even make it to racing grade, they'd be spooking in the trials, breaking gait, falling over, running into other horses, etc. Several were seriously injured because of accidents on racetracks which were directly related to the horses' lack of normal socialisation and desensitisation. Julian and Chasseur are the two horses he bred who actually had reasonable racing careers despite of this; compared to seven others, some of which could have made the grade. Those two were just naturally confident and laid-back, and stallions, which helped there.

Earlier on, in the 1980s and 1990s, my father did have a lot of success with his STBs, but they had all been bought in as yearlings or beyond, and were basically normal, pasture-raised horses who had lived in herds and been desensitised in their training, rather than coddled. So they didn't have that neurotic behaviour. And it's funny how all traces of neurotic behaviour gradually disappeared in all the horses I've adopted off him since we've been in Redmond...

So it makes my heart sing when @Knave deliberately puts plastic sheeting near her horses. Yes! Great idea! Will prevent spooking and accidents and result in more laid-back horses! But don't try that at my father's place, in his presence. You'll have to call an ambulance because my father will be having a heart attack. :rofl:

Oh yeah, and early on, he used to work with other people and take advice from them, but by the turn of the century, he'd become The Expert who Knew Everything. And by that time, you couldn't go to trials with him anymore without getting acutely embarrassed by the behaviour of his horses...


----------



## Knave

@knightrider that is terrible! I am so glad you made it home safe. What an *** and poor kid. I would be terrified to ride, let alone drive, on a busy road! I have taken Bones out on the road, and occasionally semi trucks full of hay drive by rudely, but mostly no one is on the roads and the ones who are usually are polite.
@SueC it does sound like he had his own issues. That was obvious anyways from your childhood, but I imagine it did make for neurotic horses. Bones was terrified of vehicles for the longest time. Motorcycles and snowmobiles were the most dramatic for him. I wanted them in my yard as much as possible! Sometimes I run into them riding, and I didn’t want to deal with it on his back! He is a great vehicle horse now because I forced the issue so much.

If we run into a motorcycle outside I still have a pretty dramatic ride though. Lol


----------



## Hondo

A note on opaque plastic sheets. Little foal on the ranch had been trained to walk on top of a blue tarp. Tarp blew onto a cattle guard. Little foal removed about a 2"x8" piece of hide down to the meat. Cattle guard was made out of old mining car rails. Ouch! Luckily no serious damage and she's fine now.


About 1 1/2 YO or so and is one of the most active on the ranch. She was on the first day of birth also. So curious too. That was what almost did her in. Sage Heart. Love that little girl. I'll miss the horses on this ranch that I've come to be bonded with in varying amounts. Anytime I see the herd it feels as if my soul is lifted.


----------



## Knave

She is lucky she didn’t break a leg @Hondo! I am sorry that you will miss her and the others. I imagine it must be hard to move.


----------



## Hondo

The move is hard on the backside, but not on the front side. And Hondo has a new pasture mate that is perfect and they get along so well. I'm starting to have bonded feelings with him already.


Let me tell about him. They named him Frodo because of what he'd been through. He was owned by a guy down the road that was having problems and was not taking care of the horse. He was running up and down the road looking for food. He was so thin everyone thought he would die soon.


The woman on the ranch where I'm moving told a friend on another ranch that had the capabilities to catch Frodo that she would take care of him if he would load him and bring him to the ranch. And he did.


About a year later the owner was at the ranch for some reason. The lady told him to come back here, "I want to show you something". She showed him Frodo. The guy stared at him for a while and then exclaimed, "That's my horse!"


The lady calmly said, "No, it's not. That's MY horse." The man did not protest.


The lady and her husband will celebrate their 65th! wedding anniversary this year. She is 83 and he is 92. She was born in a stage coach terminal about 15 miles from here that is now a National .......whatever they're called. Historical place.


Work is starting to lighten up a bit. I've been going back home just staggering tired almost every day for a month. Be glad when it's done so we can go riding. Hondo needs some exercise.


I've been several places in my travels and I miss them every one. But I'm always enthralled about every new place so it's all good.


----------



## Knave

Frodo sounds like he’s had quite the life! Good for her!!! I am always so impressed with people who are so strong.

I am glad you are starting a new chapter. I hope it is your very best one.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I never have gone ice skating @SueC. Before the pond at the ranch dried up I heard my Granny would ice skate. I don’t think there is anywhere else around I have heard of people doing it.
> 
> My Granny always was an athlete like that. She rode bikes all of the time and had cross country skis. I think she was once a very good runner in high school. Even now in her 80s she has the Nike run app and goes speed walking.  I hope to stay as fit as she has!


You have an amazing Granny!  Is she married to your favourite Grandpa?

It seems you have at least three generations of amazing females in your family!


----------



## Knave

She is married to the grandpa I love so. She is pretty amazing. She is kind of a harder woman, but I have come to love that about her too. She is blunt and honest, and I always joke to my husband and girls that I will grow up to be her. My husband laughs that she is always scolding Grandpa and he just turns down his hearing aids. He says that is what he will do to me too. Lol


----------



## Knave

She used to ride some I guess @SueC. I have a barrel racing buckle she won in the later 50s that I found at the ranch. She ran barrels when Grandpa was rodeoing so much. I know she worked when he needed help too.

I tried to convince her to step onto Bones, because then he’d have been ridden by four generations. (My parents have both been on him, as well as my husband and I and both girls, and even my aunt has taken him for a ride to test her hip out one day. Even my niece and nephew who don’t ride have been on him.) 

As you know he is a bit odd, and she doesn’t care for him, so after debating she said no. She says she likes Zeus though.  I think that if I get him going good on the cart I will try and have husband redo the bar that goes across so that they could both step into the cart and go for a ride. Grandpa wouldn’t be able to lift his leg so far. This group of horses is so young that with that they may be around long enough for grandchildren. I think it would be the neatest thing to have a picture of each generation on the same horse.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: I've heard about that hearing aid trick before. Our wedding witnesses 11 years ago were Alice and Rob, the people we knew who'd been married the longest. Rob used to say that he had heard so much rubbish in his life, from the world in general, that he thought it was very convenient he could turn all that off now like a radio, because of his hearing aids.  He used to tease Alice and call her high-maintenance when she came home from shopping, and she would tell him she was keeping all her receipts to put in his coffin when he passed. :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Cashman

The girls were in the house painting with Bob when they saw the man out roping the dummy. A quick check of the temperature showed it was forty degrees outside! They hurried to put on jackets and run out the door.

Cash was happy to be caught, but the man let his rope wrap around the dummy legs right as he stepped out of the gate. He snorted and ran sideways prancing around the end of his leadrope. The ground was still icy, but the woman had intended to saddle him to practice roping the dummy, which was an old sawhorse with a board screwed on for a head.

Instead she decided to work on ropes on the ground with the big colt. She tied him up and he pawed, snorting and trying to look at the kids building a snowman. The geese honked running around his legs and the man continued to rope the dummy. The dog was trying to herd the geese from under his big legs.

The woman pulled out a rope and started roping the ground around the nervous horse. After a few minutes the oats looked too good for him to continue passing up. As he settled she roped around his legs, occasionally causing him to snort and prance. He wouldn’t hit the end of his rope, but he danced all around. 

The couple pulled the dummy over by him and played a game of pig. Occasionally snorting and pawing he watched their game. Eventually he was licking his lips and lowering his head. After the woman lost the game she came back to pet on the big colt. She knew he would overcome his fear of ropes with enough work.

Leading him back he started to prance again. She stopped him and played with the leadrope, throwing it around his legs and over his shoulders. He knew that game, and it caused him to settle quickly. He breathed a sign of relief when she turned him loose. She determined herself to work more on desensitizing while the ground was to terrible to ride.


----------



## SueC

Great snowman! :dance-smiley05::clap:

It's great that you can use the untoward weather to do some important groundwork with your big colt! He'll get there. 

How's Bones? Is he 100% healed up?


----------



## Knave

He seems fine to me @SueC! He did end up with hives one more time, but he’s been good since. 

I rode him to move bulls and he was kind of a jerk. Lol. He hates tall brush you know, and the bulls kept rubbing on it. So then he was jumping on the ice and I was irritated. 

I will have to ride him down before my oldest takes him to work this spring. Also little one and her friend want to do some English riding, and I think I will use him and Zeus for them.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Zeus

The ground was melting. Most of the snow was gone, and a thick mud covered everything. The gravel right by the horse’s corral seemed dry, but when the woman stepped onto Cash there wasn’t much they could do, as mud slipped under the top layer. 

She walked him around a bit and reminded him she had control of his parts before unsaddling and turning him back to his breakfast. The morning was so beautiful that she decided to put the same ride on Zeus.

Zeus hadn’t been ridden in quite some time. The couple recently set up a saddle for him that they thought would fit him well and actually be practical. It took changing stirrup leathers from an uncomfortably built saddle and putting them onto a comfortable seated saddle that was too wide for most and carried ill built stirrup leathers.

The woman smiled as she saddled the little colt. Although short in stature, he was wide backed and the saddle fit him surprisingly well. He looked like a stuffed animal with his long fuzzy coat, big eyes and growing out mohalk. He didn’t react to being touched by the back cinch, and walked out proud of his new gear.

Stepping onto his back was much more comfortable in the fitting saddle. It didn’t rise up or slip as the queeny saddle had. He went through the same motions as Cash. The only evidence as to his youth and time off was a slight lack of lightness and an inability to stand still for long.


----------



## SueC

With hair like that, he could start a Siouxsie & The Banshees tribute band!


----------



## Knave

Lol! That is a good match @SueC!


----------



## SueC

Hair-wise, yes!  Not sure about the fishnets and punk armband. Also I have a feeling Zeus is more useful, meow! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Warm morning fun with the little girl


----------



## SueC

These are beautiful photos, @Knave!  I think we're all living in a fairytale; just that we have to find it.  I guess some people's fairytales are stuck at being lost in the forest like Hansel and Gretel, or living in the cellar like Cinderella. Mine was too for a while, but I think it's often possible to find one's way out, and into the sunlight. There are so many things about life that are completely amazing: Flowers, gravity, seashores, comets, seashells, the way waves break on a beach, the way plants grow, brains and how they work, waterfalls, poetry, music, laughter, holding hands, riding a horse, the smell of eucalyptus leaves, the taste of a fresh peach off a tree, thousands of things more. It's such an incredible thing to be alive and to experience these things - and yet often it's taken for granted, it's become a habit. But it's more amazing even than the best fairytale. And like the best fairytale, it also has its share of monsters, nasty stepmothers, dungeons, dragons, guardian angels, elves, etc, but it's still the most amazing fairytale. I'm so grateful to be alive, and so happy that you and your family are too. 

PS: Brett said that because the pictured leader of Siouxsie and the Banshees is called Siouxsie Sioux, then Zeus' stage name can be Zeusie Zeus! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Cash

When the woman went out to do chores the sun shown bright, glistening off of the heavy snow. She knew she couldn’t do much with the horses, but she decided to pull Cash in anyways because of the sun and because he was giving doe eyes trying to get her attention. 

She saddled and rode around just a bit in the snow. The man was plowing the hay yard and her father was driving in to load a bale for his horses. She stood Cash there watching the goings on and two ravens began to fight above their heads. As the fight intensified the big birds began falling through the sky. Cash didn’t seem to mind, but the woman caught her breath when they almost hit her and the big colt. Realizing their mistake they took flight at the last minute.

She began to laugh, calling to her father asking if he saw what happened. He was on a phone call, so she just giggled as she finished her ride and unsaddled. 

Turning Cash loose she caught Zeus. Cash was jealous and she scolded him. When she opened the gate he pushed right through and was out in the yard. Mumbling and wondering how it was going to go she tied Zeus to a tree and grabbed another halter. Cash was happy to be caught, sure he found a trick in the system, until she turned him loose once again in the corral.

Saddling Zeus her father drove in. They discussed the oats and she bridled the little fluffy colt. “Wanna drive a Ferrari?” she asked, but he teased he wouldn’t get onto a pony. When he went to leave Piglet was under his feet. He picked him up and handed him to the woman. Wide eyed she complained and he teased she wouldn’t get bucked off a pony in the snow. 

Piglet loved his ride, and after a few times around she dropped him off into the snow. He jumped at the stirrup not wanting to be finished. Zeus never minded at all. He sure seemed like he would be a nice little guy. Hopefully the little girl would get to take him out when the weather cleared.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Zeus

The temperature was cool, but the sun was out and the newest round of snow had mostly melted. The little gravel area was dry enough to ride again, and so the woman brought in Cash. 

After a short ride the little girl came out. She wanted to ride Zeus. She felt discouraged with how little she had been able to do with him, first because of Elvis and now because of weather. She was in the same mindset as everyone else seemed to be, frustrated at the lack of riding.

He was a bit pushy when she started, having had time off seemed to effect him in that way, but he was kind and excited to see his child. She was excited to trot him around and came close to getting him to lope, but the combination of a little dullness and a different rider made him refuse and only extend his trot. 

With this they were both still happy. The woman smiled wondering if their equal stubbornness would be an interesting combination. They had similar personalities, both so kind and loving but both with an inborn strength and stubbornness. Neither would hurt anything intentionally ever, but they might enjoy the slightest bit of rebellion.


----------



## Knave

Also a couple real paintings I did yesterday because of the snow.


----------



## Knave

Bones

Bones was surprised when the woman caught him. Cash was still tied to the trailer as she led him out, snorting and looking wide eyed at the man throwing the ball for the dog. Bones could care less about the man or the dog, he was just happy to be out of the corral.

The woman saddled him up and stepped on, and Bones surprised her with his calmness. He acted as though he had never taken a day off, doing everything she asked happily without getting overly excited. She decided to take him out to check the road between her house and the house with the arena.

Bones had his fair share of history dropping legs into badger holes, but he wasn’t a horse to trip or stumble. He didn’t slide on slick ground or lose his footing. His legs never tangled no matter the request made of him. He was an athlete through and through.

Trotting down the muddy road his ears pricked forward, the woman knew she couldn’t take Cash out onto the roads yet. It was happy for her to be riding Bones. She loved the little sorrel gelding, quirks and all. When they made it to the house with the arena she called out.

The woman from the house came out. “Oh! It’s Bones. Hi Bones, hold on and I’ll get you a carrot.” She brought out a giant carrot, and Bones took his time eating it slowly and carefully. When they turned to go home he walked especially slowly, so the woman nudged him back into a trot. 

As they neared the house he slowed and she could feel the hesitation in his body. He didn’t want to go home just yet. He wanted to enjoy the adventure out of the corral. 

He got himself into a wreck as she unsaddled him. He hadn’t quite untied himself when he started playing in a garbage can. The rope slipped down and caught the bottom of the tie rack and he pulled back. He quickly stopped when the woman talked to him and she undid the knot and straightened him out.

He was happy to have gone, and he meandered slowly behind her back to his corral. Maybe spring was finally going to arrive.


----------



## SueC

@Knave, how much land do you usually crop for hay? What are the soil types at your place?

 the photos as usual, and your paintings - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knave

@SueC, there are two families that farm together. My uncle and my father, and we are hired men. There are about 615 farmed acres between the two as well as I can figure. The dirt is mostly sandy and at the ranch it is some peat moss and alkali and clay. The dirt is very variant in this valley.


----------



## SueC

I stole this from your other thread!  Great photo, and the hay looks super. It's a lot of hay, and not even all of what your family makes! So it's over 600 acres cropped for hay each year? And how much of that is for your own stock, and how much for sale? What sorts do you grow?

I've no idea about hay in the States - when people talk about timothy hay and bermuda hay, I go completely blank! Alfalfa is what we call lucerne hay, and that's often made into chaff here, or fed in small amounts as hay, together with other sorts of hay. The main hays for horses and cattle are oaten hay and meadow hay. When feeding hay, I prefer the meadow hay - it has a variety of species - commonly annual ryegrass, other annual grasses, clover, lotus, serradella. Also, the oaten hay here is really high in sugar - it's cut before seed maturity, and the local oat varieties grown for hay are high in sugar too compared to the varieties grown for oat grain, which are short-stalked oats. Horses go mad for oaten hay because it's sweet, but I don't think it's great for them. You can chew it yourself and the stalks of these hay varieties are sickly sweet. My Arabian mare got ill on it at an agistment centre, where oaten hay feeding is standard, and I had to take her off it and arrange my own feed.

There are probably reasonable oaten hay varieties too. The stuff our neighbours feed to their cattle (together with meadow hay and haylage) doesn't have super-sweet stalks, but still looks great. We get grain-oat origin straw for extra roughage for the donkeys sometimes when winter gets extra sodden, and that creates no problems for them, or for any horses who sample it either. Donkeys would be at risk of founder on oaten hay here - as would Arabs, and other susceptible horses.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I’m not as good at answering these questions as everyone else! Yes, that is all cropped. There are three crops when it is alfalfa and two for timothy. We have grown oats as an in-between crop, and our horses do well on it. 

The hay at the ranch is all kept for cows. That is about 115 acres. We keep for horses and some cattle some of the other hay, but I don’t know how much that actually is. Scatters, which is the outside rows and the middle row, are kept for our animals. Sometimes a crop gets rained on and that diminishes its value, which is also kept for horses or cattle, or partly sold cheaper. 

Second crop alfalfa is fed to horses, but first and third are too hot. Timothy comes out with one crop of the two having more substance too, making it similar to second crop alfalfa.


----------



## Knave

Oh, also the hay at the ranch is a different grass mix with a small amount of alfalfa.


----------



## SueC

Are you growing feed oats, or oats for hay, or both?

Varieties differ around the world. In Europe, people grew oats on their own farms for their draught horses, back in the day - mostly feed oat varieties, and feeding the grain to them, and giving them the straw in the bedding when stabled. Horses ate their bedding for extra roughage, but the straw stalks aren't as high in sugar as the oaten hay stalks - and oaten hays differ in their sugar content depending on varieties, soils, growing conditions, time of cutting in the plant's life cycle, and time of cutting in the day - morning or afternoon, etc.


----------



## Knave

We don’t grow oats to be oats @SueC. Honestly I’m not sure they make actual oats anyways. I don’t know the variety, but they have little heads on them that are softer, and that is when they get cut. It is a sweeter hay, tasting it I think it’s as sweet as alfalfa when it’s growing, but dried it doesn’t have any sweetness to it in my opinion. The horses haven’t had any problems with it, so I wonder if it is different varieties that cause the issues we hear about.

A friend buys some horse hay from us. He happened to try a couple bales of the oats as he was against it, but now that is all he wants. Lol. We don’t usually sell to individuals like that, but the oats are an extra crop in a way. Rarely have I seen them grown. It was grown for this single crop to help the ground, and then replaced with alfalfa.


----------



## SueC

Yes, then I think you're probably growing a more traditional variety of hay oats. We didn't have trouble with oaten hay when we fed it 30 years ago, in the mix - and the stalks weren't like lollies when you chewed on them either - and even my Arabian mare was problem-free on it back then. I've got a sneaking suspicion that high-sugar varieties have been creeping in lately, like at that agistment centre my mare was at in 2008. Our neighbour I was telling you about who feeds oaten hay to cattle too, whose hay also tastes fine to me :rofl:, grows it himself, and it's a traditional variety.

If your horses have no issues on your feed, then you have no problem with what you are feeding. Simple nutrition rule. ;-)


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy and even Alkali

They went to work again in the afternoon. Lucy and Cash both were fresh and tight. The woman’s father was riding a new brown horse, and he was also worried about the scenery. Each rider trotted around and worked their horses before heading up the hill to gather the cows who hadn’t come in.

The hill was slick with mud, and Cash seemed to mellow as he made his way up. The couple rode up to a pair, and when the calf stood Cash blew back. He hadn’t seen a baby before, and he was snorting and dancing, occasionally grabbing the bit to run. As they continued on with their job both horses began to settle again.

That same calf that spooked Cash was certain he couldn’t take the final assent, and he stood on the little ridge refusing. His mother watched from the road, she called to him, but he wasn’t confident enough to cross and he started trotting the little ridge line. It wasn’t truly a ridge, but to him it was. The woman stepped off Cash and eventually managed to grab the calf and pull him down onto the road. Momma wasn’t very tolerant, so quickly she let him go and climbed back to her horse. 

He panicked and ran up the ridge with the cow following. She was a good mother though, and she slowed him down and took him over to a less daunting area. Soon the job was finished, and the woman’s father said they should ride through the cows.

As they rode along the man spotted something that looked wrong, and when they rode towards it they saw why. A calf must have tried to cross ice, and she fell through into a puddle. She was splayed out, the ice long melted in the sunshine.

The man pulled her out while the boss tried to keep the cow from hitting him. The alkali covered calf was cold, and her legs were stuck in the same sprawled position. They left her to see if she would stand while they checked the other cattle. Riding back she was still laid out, unable to do anything even with the help offered while Lucy kept the cow at bay.

The riders decided to push the cow to the corrals and come back for the alkali calf. The cow fought to make her way back, and it was in one of those moments that Cash couldn’t handle the pressure any longer. He blew up, and the woman called out to her father because she was lost. He yelled back for her to get the horse into the mud. She pressured the horse that direction and he felt his legs slipping, bringing him back to the moment. 

He stayed hot though, trying to run away occasionally as they made their way with the cow. Bound to happen, the cow ran towards the fence on his side. Without another option the woman kicked him into the race, wondering if she would get him or the cow stopped. The cow gave as they neared a fence and she asked Cash to brake. The bobwire fence was right there and she didn’t know if he even could stop in the thick mud before hitting the wire. 

They managed to stop and the cow was back under control until getting through the gate when she ran on the slick meadow grass. The men took after her, while the woman stayed to close the gate. Her mother had again joined them from a phone call. Cash was dancing as she closed the wire gate. He was scared of the gate and worried about the running cow and horses. 

As she finished tying the gate the men had the cow once again lined out. The new brown horse was working well, and Lucy, although hot, did her job beautifully. Cash grabbed the bit to run a couple of times catching up, but he kept his feet and the woman managed to keep control.

Once they corralled the cow they went back for the calf. The woman joked her name would be Alkali. They put her in the warming box and gave her some probiotics. After her mouth was almost warm they began drying her with towels. A small patch of hair slid off showing how damaging water can be. Surprising them all, she stood with some help. 

After being mostly dried they took her to the corral with her mother. She stood and tried to suck. They snuck away wishing the little calf and her mother the best of luck.


----------



## SueC

Wow, what an eventful working day you've had there! Good luck to calf and mother from the southern hemisphere as well!

Looks like you're being kept on your toes, and in no danger of boredom! ;-)

I really enjoy reading your adventures, and your writing!


----------



## Knave

I have to add an edit from before that is driving me crazy @SueC. I meant wheat hay not oat hay. We were stuck on the oats discussion and I meant wheat, then the wheat heads... sometimes I struggle. (Insert embarrassed face here) Anyways, I figured I should fix that error.


----------



## SueC

What, you're human? ;-)


----------



## Knave

@SueC it was embarrassing! I was throwing wheat hay over the fence thinking how hard it was to work with and it hit me.


----------



## Knave

Bones

The woman let Bones out of the corral naked. He was easy to catch and excited to go. As she loped him in circles and asked him to stop her smile grew. He was on his game, trying to impress her and enjoying himself. He wasn’t anxious about it though; he was calm and friendly.

After a bit of riding the little girl came out in loud leggings and tennis shoes. She offered to play cow, and Bones had fun cutting. When the woman asked if she wanted a turn she jumped at the opportunity. She squealed when Bones took his first turn, and he ate up her excitement. She stopped and collected herself and let him cut again.

Giggling and squealing she built up Bones’s joy. He loved winding up kids. When she stopped him he took a couple short rears and her eyes got big, but she laughed. “He’s just happy,” her mom explained. “Let me fix his mistakes and then you could practice your roping if you’d like.”

The little girl had fun roping the dummy on Bones. He didn’t worry in the least about ropes, and he was dull enough that accidental rein movement didn’t effect him. He was such a clown though, playing with the rope and the dummy that he kept it exciting for her.

His ability to come back into riding after time off impressed the woman. She rubbed his face and told him what a superstar he was once his ride was done. He knew she loved him and all was right in his world.


----------



## SueC

Waaaah! :happydance:


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy, Cash and Zeus

Since work was starting, the family all decided to take their horses to the gravel pit to get a real training ride on the horses. The footing was deep sand, making working horses down and getting them thinking an easier task.

Zeus was included in the set, going for his very first outside ride. The woman would ride Cashman first, and then bridle up the little colt. Cash continued his youthful misbehaving. The woman’s father got onto the big colt and loped a few circles. He gave her a lesson, and although Cash didn’t appreciate the outside influence, he improved quickly. 

Before leaving the house the man encouraged the woman. He reminded her that Cash was simply young, and bad rides were bound to happen. This was something she understood, but it was nice to be reminded after having a work day where she felt incompetent. She tried to explain a training issue she was coming up against with Zeus as well, but she couldn’t put the right words to it.

After she loped circles and worked on lightening Cash up, she stepped onto Zeus. The training issue she was having was better seen than explained. The men stood by on their horses trying to contain their laughter. Zeus didn’t seem to think like a horse, but like the woman imagined a donkey might.

At first he seemed as any other colt would on his first outside ride. He looked and felt like he might take the snaffle between his teeth and run. However, when she allowed him the opening to run he changed his mind. She asked him to move out and he squealed and kicked straight up. She scolded him and asked again. He decided he didn’t want to go faster than a walk if she were going to make him.

He wouldn’t hook up to another horse and lope with them either. She slapped him with the saddle strings and kicked and kicked, and he trotted around. The more she kicked the slower he went. The men’s smiles were held tight in an effort to hide their humor, but their eyes gave them away. “Don’t laugh at me!” she giggled. “Do you think I should get a piece of sagebrush? Like an old kid’s horse?” Her father laughed, “I don’t know, but you have to get him to move out. If you can’t move him at this age you never will.”

She stepped off and picked up a piece of brush. Trying again she asked him to go and smacked him gently with the brush, assuming he’d spook forward. He slowed. “Really? You think that’s going to make me move?” he seemed to laugh along with the men. Her father joked, “Anyone who’s seen Two Mules for Sister Sarah would understand what you are going through.” Kicking, kissing, begging and smacking behind her with the stick they slowly trotted around. Zeus thinking he was as funny as the men.

Eventually she walked far away. She wondered if she could make him run away to the other horses. A terrible trait to ask for, but she couldn’t figure any other idea out in her head, and the men laughing didn’t seem to be offering any helpful suggestions. Zeus did break into a lope towards the other horses, and she left it at that. 

It was funny she was sure, and he did everything she asked at a walk perfectly. He moved exactly how she asked if it wasn’t too ambitious, and he went up and down little hills and never seemed lonely. She couldn’t call the ride a wash, but he was definitely a personality she had no prior experience with. He seemed happy with himself, and happy that he got to go. He wouldn’t go to work the next day though. He just wasn’t ready. She wondered if she would wait for fall to take him.

The little girl rode Beamer during all of the excitement. They loped some circles and climbed the side. She enjoyed her ride on the older horse. Beamer seemed to love little girls. He was happy with the change from the older daughter to the younger. His child had grown to feel like an adult to him, and he loved littler ones. His new charge gave him a reason to slow down and be careful. It was his calling.

As they drove home she explained that she thought it felt like he was protecting her. Her parents smiled at her joy. The man shook his head, “If someone would have ever told me when he was young how he would love little girls I never would have believed it.”


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I have to add an edit from before that is driving me crazy @SueC. I meant wheat hay not oat hay. We were stuck on the oats discussion and I meant wheat, then the wheat heads... sometimes I struggle. (Insert embarrassed face here) Anyways, I figured I should fix that error.


Dearest @Knave, yesterday I made two typos on HF that I didn't pick up in the editing time frame. I was typing too fast! One of the typos was a misspelling of epithelium. :hide:

I know you will understand, and offer a shoulder to cry on! inkunicorn:


----------



## Knave

You can definitely use my shoulder @SueC.


----------



## SueC

Thank you kindly. (wails and gnashes teeth)

I feel better now! ;-)


----------



## SueC

...your last Zeus post, @Knave! :rofl: You're not going to get bored at all with this one...


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC. I did have to laugh. He doesn’t have a mean or worried bone in his body, but seriously is he stubborn! He doesn’t want to if I told him he has to. Lol. He is pretty sure he doesn’t need calorie loss either. He wants to be fat; fat is cool. Plus don’t I realize circles are in fact circles? You aren’t going anywhere, so really why do it? Walking is cool. He should just walk. 

I am sure if it were on video it would be the funniest thing ever. I teased husband for laughing at me. “I didn’t hear any helpful suggestions.” He shrugged laughing, “Well, what could you do?”


----------



## Dragoon

I did a lot of free lunging in the arena with the haflinger. Always with my old gelding and usually the two mares. He cantered easily when kissed and seemed to really enjoy it! He loved pestering the other horses and seeing if he could bust past my gelding, who is grouchy and insists on all horses in their place!
Once he knew all my cues, he was just as perfect when alone. He loved cantering! So I doubt this is the problem...

He refused me to do it under saddle. Strange, as he was eager to do every other request. If I had to describe his reaction, I would say afraid. He behaved differently when being stubborn about something. Asked to canter, he'd go backwards all panicky and refuse to trot near the spot I had asked for the canter....for DAYS. I believe his fear was real, but I don't know why or how I could ease that. 
He was often cantered in a saddle. Perhaps adding weight to it may have helped...

If I ever get out to visit him in the next town, I'll be sure to ask if he's cantering yet and what they did! But as they are professional horse trainers, they may not tell me, lol!

Best of luck! Glad that he's a safe little guy at least! That's the most important quality you want in your daughter's mount!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I am surprised he was scared. Maybe he didn’t think he could balance with a rider? Zeus is not scared, but I do wonder if he worries about his balance. His next outside ride we will just go down a road. He seems more confident loping with a rider in a straight line, so I think we will start there. I do wonder with him if he just was arguing to argue though. He did that about trotting at first too. It was like he’d do it on his own with a rider, but if asked he would laugh and sit back. Lol

He does seem to have a bit of a lazy streak too...


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

It was a beautiful day to brand heifer calves. Morning work went well enough. Lucy was tired from her ride the day before, and she was happy to do as little possible. Cash did not share her sentiment. He was excited to go and a bit hot during pieces of the morning.

At times the woman could she who she hoped he would grow up to be. Mellow and interested in the job he covered country. There were also moments where he was young and worried. He grabbed the bit to run a couple of times and danced along, but it was a better morning as a whole.

The man was who stepped on him to introduce him to his first branding. He had a talent with a horse in a branding pen. All of the new sights in the corral had the big colt snorting and worried, wide eyed he danced past the fire.

No longer was it a real fire, but the place where calves were branded was still called by that name. The man didn’t think he would be able to bring in a calf when he saw that Cash was barely holding himself together. He decided he would just work on calming him down and throwing the rope at the calves.

Cash did calm. The last calf of that bunch the man drug in on the big sorrel. Everyone paid close attention to see if he would be bothered, but he held the calf and perked his ears watching the action. 

It was a surprisingly successful outcome for his first branding. His dramatic fear of ropes was easing into memory. He still worried, but he was beginning to understand.


----------



## SueC

Sometimes it's two steps forward, one step back, but we still get there in the end. What a nice result for Cash's first go in the branding pen!


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Bones, Beamer and Cashman

With another storm the horses sat in their corral for a couple of days, and with a branding coming the following day the family decided the horses needed ridden. It would be the first spring work day for the girls and their horses.

The little girl loved loping circles, and Beamer enjoyed his passenger. The oldest girl was still getting used to riding Bones, and they trotted around for quite a while before she asked him to lope. Being out of shape combined with the sunshine had him feeling lazy, and he loped around like the perfect western pleasure competitor, easing any nerves the girl held. 

The girls decided to swap horses at one point, and the little girl was able to lope more circles. Her smile stretched, “I could do this all day.” They swapped back and practiced roping the dummy. Cash played his part well, allowing the woman to stand in the ruckus and take a few shots at the sawhorse. 

Beamer’s little rider was finally becoming more confident with a rope, and she was anxious to drag calves at the branding. Stepping off of Lucy, her father gave her a lesson on dragging the log. It was important to hold a rope correctly and manage a horse so that he would not get tangled in the rope when dragging calves. Learning to slide slack was another relevant task practiced on the log. 

The woman smiled as she sat back on Cash and watched. There was something about a father teaching his daughters that melted the heart.


----------



## gottatrot

Beautiful!


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, Lucy and Cashman 

Nervous tension played in the woman. The wind blew as the horses happily buried their noses in oats while she saddled. She wondered how the day would play out. Bones hadn’t gone on a work day this spring, and it would be a ride the oldest daughter would make. He had a tendency toward over ambition at work, and cows were his game. 

She said a silent prayer for their day and watched her girls finish brushing off the horses. The oldest helped her with Lucy, who tended towards proving her royalty with the girls around, but she behaved well enough. 

When they arrived at the ranch everyone mounted up. Bones surprised the woman with his calmness. It was his sixth year, and he was showing a more grown up personality. As they began work he frustrated the girl. Anyone who had ever ridden a new horse for work could understand her anxiety. They didn’t quite speak the same language. He wanted to work the way he always had, and she wanted him to hold back and stay in her spot.

Watching though, the woman’s nerves eased. He was kind and gentle, and he was taking care of his new charge. Cash also was on his best behavior. Although the wind blew around them he paid attention to the work, only occasionally showing moments of his youth.

It wasn’t until the job got faster in a brushy field that Bones began arguing with the girl. He was claustrophobic in the brush, and he didn’t understand why she held him back from getting around the cows. The men had it under control, so the women held back and talked her through working on her new mount. 

Once back at the job he settled into work. The girl seemed to calm with him, and started to share his joy in working. Beamer also had his little rider finding the happiness in her job. 

The cows sorted off well, and Cash played his part. After running the cows through the chute they prepared for branding. The man again stepped onto the big colt. The woman took Bones into the corral, and the little girl rode Beamer. She wasn’t allowed to rope until Cash’s ride was over. 

Cash did well. He roped from the start, and after dragging a few calves to the fire the man traded him for Lucy. He didn’t want to overface him, and rewarded him for behaving. The man enjoyed getting his own reward of riding his mare. She shined in a branding pen. 

Bones also branded nicely. It was the best he had done. He still snorted at the smoke and pawed nervously, but he had improved dramatically. 

The little girl faced the difficulty of learning to rope calves in a picket fence. Her rope caught the cedar posts regularly, but Beamer calmly toted her around to wiggle it back up the posts. She roped calves around the neck a couple of times accidentally, but she didn’t get nervous or upset. She smiled and laughed as she continued to try. Beamer was good for the girl. Her confidence was growing each ride, and her happiness was easy to see.

As they pushed the cows back Bones and his girl did well. The woman said a silent prayer of thanks. It was a good day, and everyone finished with that tired accomplished feeling.


----------



## SueC

the photos and updates! Have a fabulous spring break! :charge: :charge: :charge: :charge:


----------



## Knave

Playing around


----------



## SueC

This looks like a _wonderful_ spring break!  And everybody's so gorgeous, whether they have two legs or four!

Just look at the cart driving too!

There is so much fodder for the imagination when you can grow up away from big cities like this! It's so much more real and human, than those sort of human rat cages that surburbia is...


----------



## Knave

@SueC it was a really nice day. Playing with horses and kids, no work to do... that is the kind of spring break day that is the very best. I think Zeus enjoyed himself particularly. He wants to just be a toy. He used to want to grow up, but now he seems to want to hang out in the play area. 

All he needed was to realize that big horses have to lope circles sometimes to make him decide that wasn’t so fun. Playing is much more fun. It was the first time I put the cart back on him, but he seems to love that part the most. He is proud when he pulls the cart.


----------



## Knave

Bones looks tiny!


----------



## SueC

If you ever need to plough the ground to plant potatoes, I think Cash is your go-to!  Very versatile horse. Can't believe he's only three, he's so well grown!

Did you know that in the Bavarian Warmblood breed standards, stallions had to satisfactorily do dressage, showjumping and ploughing to be registered for the stud book, back in the 1980s? They wanted an all-rounder horse!


----------



## Knave

That’s pretty neat @SueC! I believe fjords were similar. I like that.


----------



## SueC

Do you know what Brett said when he saw the photo of Bones and Cash? He said, "Bones is the Quarter Horse, and Cash is the other three quarters!" :rofl: He's having difficulty with the concept of a Quarter Horse. I did explain to him about the quarter mile etc. ;-)


----------



## Knave

That’s so funny @SueC!


----------



## SueC

I have to be careful when I'm eating and he starts saying things like that. Choking hazard. Also I have to wear thick woolies so I don't cut myself on his wit!


----------



## SueC

...I forgot to tell you about the time he was trying to convince me Quarter Horses only have one leg. He had a sort of mathematical proof for this... :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Bones’s day started out difficult enough, and mostly stayed that way. When the woman haltered him Cash went after him in a jealous rage. Making it out of the corral alive he was saddled and the woman was smart enough to tie Cash up when she caught Lucy. Turned back loose without going he showed his anger, bucking and slamming fences as the woman began brushing off the mare.

It was good that it was Bones who was chosen for the day. Traditionally it was a day which required broke horses, and it didn’t disappoint. Pushing the main herd out of the gate was difficult with the new babies, and two were roped and tied down while one managed to run past the horsemen. They left it behind as all the cattle took off running through the pivot. 

Each horse and rider were working their hardest to get the cows and calves running in the right direction. Everyone yelling and flapping their hats against their legs, running horses back and forth behind the herd. At one point a calf laid down in the ruckus, and when the woman went to get him up she saw he was lame. His hoof wall was off of one hind hoof, so the woman left him to lay.

Six calves went through the bobwire fence into the wrong pasture, but they pressed forward with the herd. After managing to get them through the next gate, the riders decided to bring one cow back out to try and drive the calves left behind. 

The woman and her father fought a couple different cows trying, and Bones, at one point, working his hardest turned a cow back hard and managed to jump a calf with his front legs during his turn. Eventually they got a single cow out, and trotted her back to where the calves were left.

Four had gathered together and the cow ended up being the perfect choice. She stopped and collected them all to her, walking quietly with them back to the main bunch. 

The riders split up to ride the brush to find another calf who had bedded down. The woman on the yellow horse spotted him, and he was quickly roped and held by Lucy as he was tied down. The last calf had broke through another bobwire fence, and the man roped it and led it back to the herd while two of the women pushed the crippled calf slowly to the corral. 

The women rode looking for any extra calves while the men went back with the trailer for the tied down babies. With everything sorted they decided to work out the main portion of the dry cows, or cows that had yet to calve. Two calved during the sorting. 

It was a hard day for the horses who went, and the woman was proud of Bones. He knew what needed to be done and did his best to accomplish it. The man wasn’t as happy with Lucy at the end of the day, because the intensity of the day had made her fairly nervous. He realized though that she was still young and it was a difficult day.


----------



## SueC

How nice for Bones that you rode him today! 

How's the calf? Can the hoof injury be helped with epoxy perhaps, as with some horse hoof injuries? Or will it gradually right itself?

Jealous horses... I remember a few years ago, when Sunsmart's mother was still alive, I'd ridden Sunsmart and let him back out in the Common. The mare had come to the tie-down at the end of the work session to keep us company and to beg a grooming session, which she got. As she didn't want to leave and I had the saddle and bridle still out, I tacked her up, age 26 (and in great shape), to see how well she remembered her saddle education, which I'd done with her about 15 years before. She'd been leased out as a riding horse for a while when Sunsmart was being track trained, and came back to us later.

Anyway, so I got on the mare, who'd not been ridden in over five years, and rode her up and down the driveway working on halts and turns, when Sunsmart far away in the pasture suddenly looked towards us with his eyes on stalks, and then came racing up to us at a flat-out trot, eyes still popping. As this was his mother and lead mare, he wasn't aggressive, but he was... flabbergasted!  It was so funny. He was like, "But I'm the riding horse around here! What are you doing?" :rofl:


----------



## Knave

It will eventually heal itself @SueC. It was almost like a premature looking hoof, although the calf didn’t look premature and his other hooves were fine. The whole thing lacked any hoof wall, so it was two fleshy pieces, and bleeding from the running. Poor little guy. He was a sweet and calm calf. I hope it hurries to fixing.

That is funny! Yes, I have such a tendency to make jealous animals. I don’t know so much why. Bones is very jealous, but he is low man so he only gives really sad looks and pretend bad faces from a distance. Cash was scary jealous! Before he went after Bones I had walked away from him and he ran at me, ears pinned and shoved his head into the halter. When I scolded him he acted seriously angry.


----------



## SueC

Our dog, @Knave... I purposely got a female dog so it wouldn't get jealous around me. Do you think that worked? :rofl: Brett is allowed to scratch my head without her getting upset, but you should see her when I scratch his!  (We try this sort of thing to see how the animals will react.) ...I have to order her back to her dog bed. She gets all outraged and barky-licky with both of us. :rofl: Sometimes we take pity on her and do a group hug that includes her. She makes the most ridiculous noises...


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

It was rainy and cold when the horses stepped out of the trailer. Lucy was tired from the day before, but Cash had the day off, so he was wound a bit tighter.

They moved some cows around. A cow went back to the meadow where she must have left her calf bedded down, and another came back from the dry bunch. Cash and Lucy both did well at those jobs.

When they went to sorting pairs out that needed different irons than the main bunch Lucy worked the herd well. Cash did his job of holding herd well enough until the other riders left him and the yellow horse behind to push the pairs out of the field.

Cash was mad they stayed, and he squealed, rearing up and coming down to buck. The woman could stop the wreck, but was unable to bring his mindset back to the job at hand. He was mad, and the cows they were supposed to be holding were working at leaving the corner. In a last ditch to not lose the cows, the woman bailed off and led Cash over to turn the herd. 

He acted to strike her in his temper tantrum, but he backed off when she put her hand up. They stopped the cows and she stayed footback until the others rode back into the field. She got back on and worked him with help to hold the cows. He started to think about her again but stayed hot until after they broke for lunch.

After lunch he had a better attitude about work. Once they branded the oddballs and drove them to another area they headed for home. The woman hoped Cash would begin the next day with a better attitude.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

The woman made a mistake when she went to warm Cash up before the men arrived to pick them up for work. The cinch was fairly loose, and as she stepped into the saddle it slipped onto the big horse’s side. She stepped off quickly, and Cash blew up. He bucked towards her and in trying to back him off she lost hold of the reins.

He bucked towards Lucy, who tired, barely paid any attention when he almost hit her. “Whoa Cash, whoa Cash.” He stopped looking at the woman. “I’m sorry buddy. Hold up,” she said as she loosened the cinch to reset the saddle. He was calm as soon as it straightened up, and she stepped on and warmed him up.

Both horses were good for work. Lucy stayed pretty lazy, and the woman used Cash to sort out pairs. He was calm in the herd, and he worked everything she asked him well. After lunch the man stepped on him to brand, and he was nervous. 

He threatened bucking several times, but the man was patient and would sit and wait until he calmed down to start again. Once he stayed settled for a couple of calves in a row he traded back to Lucy.

She was a good and calm branding horse. When they finished branding the calves they pushed them out to the corral that held the first group of cows to turn out. 

Cash enjoyed an apple while Lucy ate a few extra oats. The horses and riders were enjoying the spring work.


----------



## Knave

Everyone excepting Pete

The prior days had been a whirlwind. The woman felt how the horses must have felt. Everything was sore or damaged. Several days of big brandings in a row tended to do that to a body.

At the big brandings Cash and Zeus were only tied to the horse trailer, taking in all of the action around them. The couple figured it was good to expose the two young horses to traveling to busy places.

The first of the three big brandings was at their own place. They didn’t have any extra crew because the grandfather and grandmother were sick, and the family that usually attended were taking care of them. The woman smiled though when she saw her grandfather drive in and sit on a cooler to watch some of the action. It was good to know he was improving.

Both girls took turns roping on Beamer. He toted then around the corral while they learned. The woman used Bones to rope on that day, and he did as good as he ever had. She didn’t take him to the other brandings though the following days, because he tended to overreact in a crowd and it was difficult to keep everyone safe, let alone get the job done.

Lucy and Beamer went to work on those days. Both were excellent. The last branding was a busy one, and the horses were impressive. They continued their work as a tractor moved panels around them and clanged and rattled. Beamer held a calf when the calf at the post next to him broke the dead man and ran under his neck wrapping him in rope while dragging the metal contraption. 

All of the horses did good. Even Cash and Zeus, simply tied up learned something. Zeus drew a lot of attention from those around. Fjord horses weren’t in their country, so he was a surprise. He loved the attention he received.



(The first picture was taken by a friend and also edited by her)


----------



## SueC

That first picture is a wonderful photo!  I am glad your grandfather is on the mend. And a Fjord at the roping, that's always going to be superb! :happydance:


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Beamer, Bones and Cashman

The day started out of kilter when the girls and woman already had horses saddled before getting a call of a time change. Cash was certain the woman had lost her mind and forgotten the main point as she unsaddled and put him away. He nudged her shoulder almost cranky to display his displeasure.

When they resaddled horses later they went to work. The afternoon started out simply enough, although squalls of snow wound around them in the wind making Lucy and Cash anxious. Lucy took a couple jumps going down a hill which set Cash to the same. She came back down while he stayed up, and it wasn’t until much later that he settled.

It was beautiful watching the cows and horses trailing though the water on their way in. They moved around a few different groups of cattle before collecting two tight bagged cows whose calves needed help sucking. The first calf took right to it, while the second was weaker and needed coaxing with a bottle. 

While the woman continued to work with the calf, the other women and the girls brought in the heifer pairs. They were beaten a few times before one little calf wiggled under a gate and another was left in the corral. The woman asked the oldest girl to trade her jobs, and she tighten Bones’s cinches for roping before realizing Bones wasn’t carrying a rope.

She tried pushing in the calf first, but he was wild and she asked to borrow a rope. The men realized the situation and went out after the calf in the pasture. Lucy tracked the running calf and the man threw a perfect loop. He missed his dallies and pulled the calf over with his strength, burning his hand, but stopping the calf.

Meanwhile the woman wasn’t one to usually head an animal. For whatever reason it made her nervous. That fact, combined with a junk rope that continually figure-eighted, was causing a few misses on her part. Finally she roped the wild calf, took her dallies, and began working him toward the gate. She didn’t want to drag him for too long because it would cut off his air and choke him. Occasionally he trotted ahead of Bones, but eventually she had to drag him the final few steps into the corral.

After everyone was accounted for they pushed the heifer pairs out and branded a small bunch of calves. It was fun for the woman to be back on Bones, and he never failed her. She appreciated his efforts with her oldest daughter, just as she appreciated Beamer taking care of her youngest. 

They had a good group of horses coming up, and everyone was happy with their mounts.


----------



## Knave

My oldest just sent me this picture from today.


----------



## SueC

Oh wow!  Nice office! ;-)

Are you timing your calf births so that their getting into solids coincides with maximum pasture? Or are they arranging the timing themselves, like that?


----------



## Knave

We arrange the timing.


----------



## SueC

Should I tell you this really lame joke about cows? It's about a cow farm in Yorkshire, and the little boy, 9 years old, is taking a visitor around to look at the paddocks, because the parents are busy. At the heifer paddock, he stops and says, "And them here be the f%ckers!"

The visitor is aghast. The boy, catching his expression, says, "Me dad calls them 'eifers, but _ah_ know what he means!"

I really only like this joke because it plays on language and on how kids think...


----------



## knightrider

Here's my favorite cow joke. It requires a "listener response", so I'll just pretend that you all respond. So, here's the joke:

There's a new lip balm that the cowboys out west have discovered. It's cow manure!

Listener: Does it work?

I don't know, but it sure keeps you from licking your lips!


----------



## SueC

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

A Texas Longhorn bull had a fly sitting on one of his horns, and was crossing a wooden bridge. The fly said to him, "Wow, can you hear us trampling?"

This isn't really funny, but made me laugh in shock - have any of you read _All Creatures Great And Small_? In it, there's an anecdote of a farmer being asked to fill up an artificial vagina with warm water, but he filled it up from his kettle he'd just boiled, and the AI tech didn't check the temperature before using it on the bull, who flew backwards and ran away very quickly after that...


----------



## Knave

You guys are funny. I will have to tell Pepper your jokes when I brush her off. She is cycling right now, and she is so mad when I leave that she bellers all day and all night. She is very lonely. Happy for her, I think that we will breed her next cycle.

In the good humor of jokes, I had my friend take my picture in the outhouse today with Cash. She would not send me the one where I had my pants down though. Lol


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

Lucy was sure she was already exhausted when she was caught in the dark. She was old enough now to know that dark days were long days, and she was displaying her assumption of the day with extra laziness, yawning and stretching. 

The woman smiled as she strapped on Bones’s boots. It was nice to get to spend the day with him. He was happy too with the arrangement. It was a day which had the capability of being difficult, and Cash wasn’t prepared to do the job.

Bones however was calm but determined. He did his job with just the right amount of pep, while Lucy did her job with a mild lack of excitement. Lucy knew that on long days it was best to store energy, while Bones never worried about getting tired because he had always been in excellent shape and hadn’t experienced tired. This year was a first for him being soft, which possibly was what resulted in his calmness for the day.

After the cows had finally lined out, the woman trotted him up a side hill to get around the cows and end up guarding a cattle guard. For the first time the boots were a mistake. The hill was slick, and the rubber boots suddenly slipped. Bones and the woman fell.

Bones managed to keep from rolling down the mountain somehow, and he struggled to get up. Their balance was teetering, and the woman’s leg was trapped under his stomach. Things slowed down then, and she thought of how to respond to the situation. She couldn’t try and take her weight off of the horse, because she would ruin what balance they were managing, and when she did he would roll down the mountain with her leg stuck in the stirrup.

His legs were stuck under him, and it was slick. He stopped struggling and processed the situation himself. Occasionally testing his balance he stayed still for a few moments, like a horse in a bog, he waited for a burst of energy. Somehow he threw his front end up and kept from falling down the mountainside as he stood. 

She reached down to pet his soft neck. She didn’t know another horse athletic and intelligent enough to pull off what he had managed. She wondered if anything broke, but as he began walking he did so steadily. The adrenaline wore off eventually, and she could feel that she strained her knee and ankle in the fall, and also that nauseous feeling one got when they had been in pain hit her stomach.

A bit of coffee from the saddle bag settled the feeling, and after passing the cattle guard and again lining the cattle out she took a moment to step out of the saddle. Everything still seemed to work just fine. The soreness dissipated as the work continued. 

The rest of the drive went smoothly. Bones seemed a bit tired himself at the end of the day, and the woman was, for once, glad he would have the following day off. She was grateful to him for what he had done, and also for being so good at his job.


----------



## SueC

Wow, that was a lucky escape, it could have gone very wrong and done a lot of damage to both of you! I'm glad you're both OK. Did you get a nice long hot soak in a bathtub at the end of the day? It is so helpful for nipping these aches in the bud. I know athletes do ice baths for recovery  - no thank you - but a nice warm soak is also very good!


----------



## Knave

@SueC I did take a nice bath! I got most things ready for tomorrow morning (I have to swap what saddle my bags are on and tie a rain coat on still), so I am just going to relax tonight and go to bed early. 

It was lucky! He is such an awesome horse. I am sure God was involved too, because it still doesn’t make sense how he managed out of that wreck. 

Oh, I didn’t say that the neighbors were moving their horses out of a pasture early for us to drive cows through, and a new horse jumped the cattle guard and left! When we finished husband texted and they were still tracking the horse over the mountain. I wonder if since he was new he got lost when he took off?!


----------



## SueC

The fun and excitement of rural living never ends, either on your side of the world or here!  I am digging drainage ditches today, having just finished my toast... so we don't have to wear Wellington boots to get into our shed after rain in winter! :Angel: It was supposed to get done last year, but I broke my foot then, and waddling around in the mire around the shed was such fun with one Wellington boot and one pirate leg! :rofl:

The gravel just arrived and now I have no excuse.... :runpony:


----------



## knightrider

Whew, @Knave, what a story. Glad you are OK. Hooray for Bones! Do you think he deserves a more elegant name since he is such an amazing horse? Like Napoleon Bonesapart?


----------



## Knave

I like it @knightrider! I’m sure he deserves more. Sometimes, like the old racehorse, I call him Old Bones the Wonderhorse.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

When the riders pulled into the trap they saw that several calves had broke though the fence. The woman’s stomach churned. Cash was the horse she had in the trailer, and she didn’t know how it was going to go. 

Everyone hurried to bridle. Luckily the calves didn’t run off, and they were able to quickly solve the issue. The sun had already started to peek over the mountains. Cash was calm enough holding back the herd while the cows found their calves. 

They lined out quickly and headed into their last day of the drive for this herd. When they came to the first mud hole, Cash and Lucy easily walked into the water to push the thirsty cow and calves out. It was deeper than the woman remembered it ever being, coming up to the knees of the horses and the calves bellies where they crossed.

Cash loved the water, pushing towards where he thought it would get deeper. Lucy could give or take water; it didn’t seem to make any difference to her or the other horses in the back. The black horse walked out of the mud with a sore ankle though, as he had a tendency towards straining it.

Each mud hole they came to Cash pushed towards. Water was exciting for him, and the woman knew if it were hot she wouldn’t be able to keep him from swimming. The cold kept him in check. 

Lucy trotted up the side of the herd to contain a heifer who kept trying to leave. The heifer was in labor, and she was looking for a place to calve. They continued on to the front of the herd to help hold up the cows at the next mother up spot. Cash didn’t notice their absence until they came into view a ways down the trail. Then he thought he’d throw a temper tantrum.

Able to stop him, the woman felt a bit nervous. Eventually he seemed to settle enough to continue their job until they came back to the horses at the front. After passing donuts from the trailer around, they lined back down the trail.

Cash settled for the rest of the drive. The heifer made it to the end without calving, and after trotting back to the trailer they ate their lunches around a little fire. It was a good day, although the woman looked forward to the day Cash was a bit older and wiser.


----------



## SueC

knightrider said:


> Whew, @Knave, what a story. Glad you are OK. Hooray for Bones! Do you think he deserves a more elegant name since he is such an amazing horse? Like Napoleon Bonesapart?


:clap: :clap: :clap:

:rofl:

How about a play on Saint Boniface, too? :Angel:

If he were a stud stallion, think of how easy it would be to name his foals: Scapula, Cranium, Humerus, Patella, Vertebra, Mandible, Clavicle, Tibia, Metatarsus, Ulna, Radius, Femur, Sacrum, Coccyx, etc. And if they're by pony mothers, obviously Malleus, Incus and Stapes... inkunicorn:


----------



## SueC

Happy Easter to you and everyone at your house, @Knave! :hug:


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! We’ve been so busy with spring work that it is sneaking up on me.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Lucy

The drive began in a more consistent pattern, because the main group of heifers were long gone with the first bunch. These cows ran out the gate for a while, causing the riders to hustle to keep calves going along how they should. 

After a ways a cow turned back on a dead run, certain she forgot her calf behind. Lucy ran to stop her, and she proved her merit as the cow even threatened to fight her before she finally gave up and turned. The other riders had left them behind, knowing the man would bring her back, and unable to help because they were all needed to keep the whole herd from following suit.

The cows settled along where they normally did, and everything went smoothly. 

Bones was known to be a lonely horse whenever there was brush involved. He could handle being alone, or being in the brush, but the two combined was just too much for him. The woman was tasked twice with stopping the leaders, which meant loping up to the front of the herd and holding them back.

The first time he fought a bit along the way, but he held himself together until they passed a ranch where other horses started to call. At that point, in front of the herd already, but not yet to the stopping point, rather than fighting she just stepped off and led him until he settled back down. She stepped back on when she needed to work and he kept his mind on the task.

The second time however was at the end of the drive. Bones took off as though he thought there was another horse in the lead, and he moved easily through the brush with his ears pricked, looking for whoever he thought he had lost. When they reached the point they needed to turn the cows into the holding pen, he started calling out, but was able to do his job.

She felt him getting tighter, but continually distracted him with a cow or calf who needed turned. He maintained his composure until he could just hear the other riders out of sight. It was then he lost his hold on himself. He squealed and went to bucking before she was able to pull him up. 

He was moving backwards while trying to get rid of the woman, and she was certain they were going over the bobwire fence. She spurred him forward in a effort she didn’t assume would benefit the situation, but it managed to get though to his mind and he brought himself back to the situation at hand.

Constant work was a distraction, and eventually the other riders topped the horizon. His worry melted then, and he was good for the last of the ride, and for the work that needed done back at the ranch. It wasn’t unexpected to her, but it was the first time she hadn’t been able to respond before he took his head. 

Bones had no intention of harming anyone ever, there were only situations that he couldn’t seem to control his anxiety. The woman could understand his predicament, although of course she disproved, there wasn’t much to be done. Luckily he shined whenever those particular circumstances were not combined, and she loved him.

The man was proud of his mare. Lucy was growing up, and although quite certain of her royal status, she was proving herself worthy of the title she had convinced herself of before earning.

(Pictures unedited only because they were too pretty to touch)


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> ...Bones was known to be a lonely horse whenever there was brush involved. He could handle being alone, or being in the brush, but the two combined was just too much for him....
> 
> ...Bones had no intention of harming anyone ever, there were only situations that he couldn’t seem to control his anxiety. The woman could understand his predicament, although of course she disproved, there wasn’t much to be done. Luckily he shined whenever those particular circumstances were not combined, and she loved him...


I know I've said it before, but I love the way you write, and I love the way you see horses. 

I can relate so much to "although of course she disproved, there wasn't much to be done." 
"Luckily he shined..."

It's such a rare and beautiful thing to be able to see the "shine" of a horse through the undesirable behaviors. So many people let their disapproval of these behaviors ruin the entire perspective of the horse and who he is.

Words are an art, and you have such a talent for using them. It is a gift you have to get away with not using a whole lot of descriptors to convey the right meaning, but instead to be able to choose just the right words so it comes across more powerfully.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot thank you so much for the compliments. You made me very happy this morning, which is hard to do because I am tired and need to go catch Cash.  
@SueC also had kind words in another thread. I thank you too!! I may be antisocial, but I have some pretty great friends.


----------



## SueC

Haha, @Knave! My DH is pretty antisocial, but he's an excellent husband. It's actually his loss that he puts all his eggs in one basket, not mine! :Angel: I'm trying to convince him to reach out more, but Y-chromosomes are mysterious things...

@gottatrot, you're right, this journal is so Steinbeck / Cormac McCarthy, but better! @Knave has a rare gift with words, and it's not her only gift, she has a whole bucket full of extraordinary gifts like that! 

I hope you have a reasonable day and a restful evening, @Knave! :hug:


----------



## Dragoon

I also enjoy your love and appreciation of your horses' generosity! 

I have a question...just trying to understand horses more...

I have read that people keeping a single horse at home are encouraged to get another grazing animal if they cannot afford to keep another full size horse. The oft repeated advice is to get a goat, mini, donkey, etc. Apparently any of these will do??

So how does Bones get so frantically lonely when surrounded by ungulates? When he knows the other horses are not far off? Because he sees them go in and out of view all day long. Surely he knows he will see the other horses shortly? And all those cows mean he's not actually ever alone, it sounds like...will he grow out this herd-bound behavior? Before he causes a wreck, hopefully... How does a seasoned ranch horse get like this? I understand our local boarding stable horses who are never without a horse in their sight lines....

Happy Easter holiday to you!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon happy Easter to you!!! 

I don’t know that he’ll outgrow it... another ranch horse is that way too. He isn’t as bad as Bones, but he’s pretty bad. Bones I ride all of the time alone, even in the brush, but it isn’t in the mountains by myself, just because they are further away. I don’t know why he is like that there. I think it’s partly because he’s already uncomfortable in the mountains. He’s also uncomfortable in the brush, but he handles it on flat land. He’s super claustrophobic I think.

He loves working cows, but I guess they are not company in his opinion. You are right that he constantly is in and out of view of the horses at work too, but just certain scenarios seem to blow his brain up. 

That is something that when my oldest rides him I take into consideration. She would be as blown up as him if something like that happened. She doesn’t go off on alone jobs though, and she isn’t there when it is really steep very often. I think her riding situations will please him much more. Lol. 

As Cash gets more broke I will use him in the mountains instead of Bones. Bones is amazing at work that is actually at the ranch, arena play too, and he’s pretty great at just pushing cows. I think I will take advantage of the things he is really good at and the other things I just won’t use him for unless I need to.

ETA: I have decided to let him be my oldest’s main horse, so most of the time it will be her riding him in any case. She won’t put him in any of those situations.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy and Beamer

For the second day of the drive it was Cash, Lucy and Beamer who were saddled in the dark. The oldest girl borrowed the black horse for the day, because there were certain parts of this ride that Bones didn’t enjoy, and she wasn’t confident enough to take him.

The sky glowed as the sun rose, and it reflected off the water filled alkali. It looked as though the riders were pushing the cows into a Bob Ross painting, and everyone took notice. Little birds hopped along under their feet, ignoring the horses and cows. The oldest girl laughed when a red calf chased one along. 

It started off like it usually did, and everyone was in a good mood. The water seemed even deeper at the first hole, and Cashman’s cinches were wet. One cow had taken to a leppy calf along with her own, and she took them far into the water, the poor leppy was soaked completely. The littlest girl was excited to follow some cows into a shallower hole, and her smile stretched as her horse splashed though.

After the cows made their way through each water hole they bogged down on grass. The riders trotted back and forth hollering at the slow animals. Cash did his job perfectly. He wasn’t nervous or confused, but finally seemed to understand the task. He got irritated with the slow cattle, and the woman’s own mirrored emotions allowed him to bite, trying to push them past the green.

The littlest girl ran up the side to push cows back in, which was her favorite job. The oldest daughter seemed comfortable riding the black horse, and she stayed at the drag pounding the cattle along. All of the horses and riders were working. Towards the end the cows finally lined out again, and a little rain started to drop on their slickers.

It was always a happy feeling to get to the end. Everyone was pleased with their horses. The woman was especially grateful for Cash’s attitude for the day.


----------



## gottatrot

Dragoon said:


> I have read that people keeping a single horse at home are encouraged to get another grazing animal if they cannot afford to keep another full size horse. The oft repeated advice is to get a goat, mini, donkey, etc. Apparently any of these will do??
> 
> So how does Bones get so frantically lonely when surrounded by ungulates?


I think also that there is a difference between an animal that a horse knows and one that he doesn't. If we meet strange horses on the beach it often excites our horses as they worry over the strange herd rather than calms them down. Friend vs possible foe I think, since in the wild a strange herd might cause all sorts of problems. 

So a horse might bond with a grazing animal as a friend, but that doesn't mean any grazing animal he comes across will be seen as a friend. Horses often get quite upset seeing strange herds of elk or deer, but we've noticed they'll get used to ones they see hanging around the field all the time.


----------



## Knave

That is a very good point @gottatrot. My horses get really worked up about new horses, and like you say it is not a comfort to them. 

On another similar note, Cash has taken a real dislike to a newer horse of Mom and Dad’s. It is bad how much he hates him! It’s funny, but I rode the horse for a minute, trading Cash to Dad so I could try cutting on the new guy. Cash immediately decided he hates him. I scold him when we ride next to him because he keeps trying to go after him. The horse has also taken a dislike to Cash, but only because Cash is mean to him! I think it is another jealousy thing. Cash is like a jealous boyfriend.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Beamer, Lucy and Cashman 

The woman had an edge which the horses mirrored in the cold wind. Chasing the white puppy around for killing chickens hadn’t helped. The dancing horses she saddled had her questioning how the day would go.

She shouldn’t have worried. Bones and the oldest girl showed more progress as they began their work. She was finding the cowiness the horse possessed, and starting to make use of it. She quickly hopped off to pick up a little shed from a mule deer and tied it to her saddle.

Cashman was perfect as the day slowly moved along. Like an old broke horse, he did his job and didn’t show any hint of nervous energy. Lucy was still certain she was exhausted, but she managed to look classy as she worked. Beamer of course was lovely. He was still enjoying having a little girl again.

Work went easily despite the chill in the air. The last of the spring calves were branded, and with the thick mud covering everything in sight they were branded on foot, with the woman dragging them in by hand to have their hind feet placed in a rope and then she held them on the ground for the work to be done.

A certain calf made everyone smile. He had the biggest ears, looking half mule deer. A couple days prior they had pulled the calf. His mother was known by a name. Moon Cow. She was an old cow with a crescent moon on her forehead. The calf had a leg back, and due to his massive size and position, she needed some help.

When they started dragging him over the mother of the woman complained. The woman decided to just pick him up and pack him, coating herself in afterbirth. His size and slickness made it impossible for her to get very far without loosing grip. Now, seeing him in all his glory, it was evident that he was a massive beast. The girls joked he looked like a Kardashian, with his large hindquarters and small face. 

It felt good to be finished branding the babies, although branding was always a fun job. A season for everything kept things fresh and brought joy. Soon the spring would season would be finished with the last big drive.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Zeus and ****** too

Zeus had come back into work. His round belly jiggled as he loped circles in the round corral. The little girl was learning how to use a round pen, and he was a good teacher. He paid attention to her, and tried his best to do anything she asked. 

She commented, “He’s so tolerant,” when she made a few mistakes and he continued along. The woman laughed watching her desensitizing the fluffy colt. She did jumping jacks and slammed panels to make them jingle. She even climbed the fence and bailed down waving a flag. “You are so silly!” 

When the little girl rode Zeus he still only trotted for her, but he gave her a nice little slide stop and acted quite the gentleman. He was happy to be being used again.

Cashman was also enjoying his time being ridden. He had done a few new things since they had most of the week off of work. He got his first bath on a hot day, and his feet were finally sparkling white once again. The woman worked her nerve back up to ride him alone to the house with the arena, where they loped circles and worked on training.

This day they went to the arena with Beamer and Lucy and brought out the new practice cattle. One was little and white. Cash was not impressed, and certain it wasn’t another calf. He shook nervously and watched the calf closely. He seemed to settle, but when Lucy was working ****** and he ran out their direction he panicked and tried to take a couple jumps and run. Later he was able to be in the herd with the white calf, but a piece of his attention was always glued on the animal.

When they rode home the family laughed. The woman said she was going to write him a Dr Seuss style book called “A Cow is a Cow.” The little girl laughed coming up with lines for the book. She said:

Some cows are red
Some are orange
And some have polkadotted horns

As they unsaddled they each threw around more lines for Cash’s book. It was a happy moment, laughing in the sunshine, horses lazily being brushed off under where their saddles had sat.


----------



## gottatrot

That is funny about the white calf! Love the book idea.

I made a book with pictures I drew for my twin nieces a few years ago, "Don't Be Afraid." It had me riding with Amore spooking at this and that, and the picture would show Amore looking and seeing a big snake, and then on the next page you would see it was only a stick, or seeing a bear, and on the next page it was only a log. I kept saying, "Don't be afraid, it's only a..." And then on the last page, I was falling off and Amore was saying, "Don't be afraid, it's only the ground." Anyway, silly but the nieces loved it.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @gottatrot - that conclusion! 
@Knave, this is a wonderful book idea. Brett nearly fell off the sofa laughing when I read him those paragraphs! :dance-smiley05: :loveshower: :clap:


----------



## Knave

That is great @gottatrot!!! I can picture it perfectly. What a cool book!

I don’t think I’ll really write a book @SueC, but it was so fun with little girl throwing out lines. We have the same kind of thing for my dog Hobo. It’s a song though. We sing it to him and make new verses each time. I keep telling her she should write it into a book someday.

It goes something like this:

If there ever was a puppy duppy dog
His name would be puppy duppy dog
And he would like to ride in the car
Even if it wasn’t very far

It is much better sang. Lol


----------



## SueC

I've got one we made up about a dog called Toby we used to take walking for a neighbour, before we had Jess. He used to roll in anaerobic mud. So we made this ditty up one day, as he was crawling out of a ditch...

You sing it to the tune of "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star"...


*ODE TO SMELLY DOGS EVERYWHERE*

_Stinky, stinky little dog
You smell evil like a hog
You decide to bathe in mud
And to roll in horrid crud
Stinky, stinky little dog
You smell evil like a hog

PS: This is an odious odorous ode.

_

You can write a book just for your family... some art paper and a few illustrations, then bind it, perfect rainy-day project... :Angel:


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

It was Cash’s day to go, but the woman was hesitant about saddling him. Zeus had bitten his hock, and although he was not lame the hock was swollen. He also had a new bite mark in the center of his back. After some debate in the early morning hours, she decided to take him on the day’s drive. If Bones was less difficult in the water she might have changed her mind, but that combined with Cash walking sound solidified her decision.

Lucy was horsing, and as they bridled up to go she kicked at the black horse. She wasn’t one to hide what was going on, and everyone remembered to watch riding around her for the day. She especially had an eye for the new brown horse, but despite her attitude she did very well for the man.

Cashman also had a good day. The woman felt the progress he had made over spring, and she was grateful for all of it. He did his job without complaint, and his ease in the water was especially helpful. It was a cold morning, and her frozen fingers and toes felt to match the cow who ran back looking for her calf. The cow had a frozen face from getting her fill in the first water hole.

Cash and Lucy both were slightly hesitant to walk into the water after the thirsty cows. The water was cold and the morning matched, but they went in anyways. Everyone looked forward the the rising of the sun. Once through all of the water holes even the woman got down to walk. Numb toes always benefited from some use.

Eventually it warmed, and it was a beautiful day. The grass was green and the cows moved easily for the most part. When they came to the first creek only a few calves held back, and it was then that the woman was most grateful for the big colt. He didn’t mind pushing the calves across the creek, and with the sun having made its appearance he happily climbed in and out after cattle. 

He was calm and happy for the whole drive, and the woman was glad she had chosen to take him along. It would be his last real work for the springtime. It was a nice feeling to end that last drive. Spring work was fun, but each season change always came at just the right time leaving everyone looking forward to what the next would bring.


----------



## SueC

With cold days like that, I always wanted to invent electric boots - like electric blankets, but for your feet. Possibly you'd need a solar panel on your head to power it, or maybe a rechargeable battery. ;-)

Cash is looking like he's been working - look how toned his abdomen is!

Hope everyone is well! :hug:


----------



## SwissMiss

SueC said:


> With cold days like that, I always wanted to invent electric boots - like electric blankets, but for your feet. Possibly you'd need a solar panel on your head to power it, or maybe a rechargeable battery. ;-)



There are heated socks, gloves and vests readily available. All powered by batteries. Lots of scuba divers use them :biggrin: And I was told they make an ice-dive much more comfortable :wink:


----------



## SueC

That's the problem I think - that's been my broken record in cold weather for over 15 years, and meanwhile, other people have actually gone out and invented the things! 

Am I doomed to become one of those out-of-touch elderly ladies??? :shock:


----------



## Knave

Lol. @SwissMiss I have heated socks, gloves, and a vest. The problem was my assumption of how cold it would be... I did have my vest on, but I just had regular socks and cowboy boots. I will tell you, those battery operated clothing items are life changing! I’m not kidding either. 

Cash has toned up a lot @SueC! I think he has lost six holes in his front cinch since coming, and a few obvious ones in his back.


----------



## Knave

Oh, although I didn’t have the gloves I did have an emergency set of hand warmers in my coat. Cash wasn’t happy about me opening them, and almost died of course when I tried to shake them, but only one still worked. It was still happy to have the one.

Speaking of him over thinking things like that, today I put a shoe fly on my saddle. He was so mad it was almost funny, and I almost chickened out and took it off. I was glad I didn’t because after a few minutes he was over it and I like having one. Here’s a picture after the little ride. I am borrowing little girl’s blanket because I cleaned all the tack and mine is still drying.


----------



## SwissMiss

Knave said:


> Oh, although I didn’t have the gloves I did have an emergency set of hand warmers in my coat. Cash wasn’t happy about me opening them, and almost died of course when I tried to shake them, but only one still worked. It was still happy to have the one.
> 
> Speaking of him over thinking things like that, today I put a shoe fly on my saddle. He was so mad it was almost funny, and I almost chickened out and took it off. I was glad I didn’t because after a few minutes he was over it and I like having one. Here’s a picture after the little ride. I am borrowing little girl’s blanket because I cleaned all the tack and mine is still drying.



You still need something to keep you warm and here we are already dealing with sweaty horses just standing in the shade :shock:
But I was always wondering about the shoo flies: how do they hold up in brush, deep mud and such? I could imagine that they help deterring pesky flies, but we also often barely scrape over logs and through brush... Wouldn't that destroy them rather quickly?


----------



## Knave

Mine have always held up well @SwissMiss. The one on Cash I have used at the least 10 years. They are pretty hardy if you get a good one. I assume poorly made ones would fall apart quickly. These get constantly drug over brush, and they’ve been in the mud and everything else. When I wash cinches I always wash them out like I would my own hair and give them a good brushing.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Oh, although I didn’t have the gloves I did have an emergency set of hand warmers in my coat. Cash wasn’t happy about me opening them, and almost died of course when I tried to shake them....


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm sorry, this is just so typical "young horse"... :chicken2: :chicken1: :chicken2: :chicken:

Do you laugh at stuff like that when you read it? I even laugh at horses when they act like that... :rofl:


----------



## Knave

I laughed at him stomping around mad about the shoe fly @SueC. It was so funny and I just can’t think of how to explain it. Husband says he needs an anger management course. Lol

I probably would have laughed about his fear of the hand warmers, but my fingers were so cold and it was too early for that nonsense! 

It made me think of this particular ride though where my uncle brought his, at the time, new wife. Of course she was trying to make a good impression, and she was riding this big beautiful buckskin horse. On our place when moving cows someone usually finds some sort of can and fills it with rocks to shake to scare the cattle. 

Anyways, he was shaking the can and called his wife’s name. He threw her the can, and when she went to catch it that buckskin cut in two, throwing her over his head and onto the back of hers. She stood up after a second, laughed and caught her horse.

At the time I was thinking my husband was lucky it wasn’t him. I wouldn’t have come up laughing... lol


----------



## gottatrot

I was looking around in the photo to discover what a shoe fly might be...can you enlighten me?


----------



## Knave

Of course @gottatrot! It is hanging from his cinch. It probably would be easier to see if it wasn’t the same color as him. It’s like a tassel of horsehair, for lack of a better description.


----------



## SueC

What is its purpose, @Knave? I thought I'd better ask you, than imagine a hundred outlandish things...


----------



## Knave

Let me be 100% honest and embarrassingly say I like the way it looks more than anything @SueC. The intention is that it wiggles around down there keeping flies off, but I don’t know how much of a benefit it truly is. Probably it does keep some flies away, but just on the upper backside of the legs.


----------



## SueC

Now he has _two_ tails - a fully developed one, and a little apprentice one! ;-)

We had our first frost today - I suppose you're still having frosts, and waiting for them to stop?


----------



## Knave

Did it take your garden @SueC? 

Yes, we are still freezing. Last night was 18 or 19. Today wasn’t too bad at like 62, and I think it’s supposed to be warm over the weekend and than cold again.

I was worried about the cold because my trees have some green and some flowers are blooming. However, what really made me wonder was the butterflies. I’ve never seen anything like it. Everywhere you look are butterflies!!! My dad said they shaded the sky at one point in his yard. It’s almost magical.

Today though there were still butterflies, so that makes me happy.


----------



## SueC

No, it was only a mild frost, freezing the water on the leaf surfaces but not the actual plant cells, so no damage. When we get heavier frosts, the kikuyu (perennial African runner grass that's a major player in our pasture) can get damaged in the paddocks, and has to re-grow from the roots (the ground never freezes here). The vegetable garden is fairly elevated and on a slope, so the frost tends to run down it into the lower parts of the land. My potatoes can be killed off though, if I don't cover them before a frosty night, because they are so susceptible to cold. In winter, you have to see if you can stop their tops from being killed by cold, and in summer, you constantly have to water them... Pumpkins and other cucurbits die in the first heavier frosts each year, because also susceptible. The winter vegetables do fine - lettuces, rocket, radishes, leeks, onions, broccoli, peas, kale, silverbeet, plus parsley, mint etc all do well in winter.

Those butterflies sound amazing! You have whole clouds of them? I've never experienced that, wow. I heard though that clouds of butterflies used to be really common up to 200 or so years ago, but have since been wiped out in most places by industrial agriculture. Your environment must be pretty pristine to still have those!  Ours is pretty pristine too, but I think in Australia, there's too many insects-eating birds for butterflies to ever get that numerous!

...if you can manage to get a photo of a butterfly cloud sometime, that would be amazing... of course, I imagine that they probably tend to appear exactly when you don't have a camera, in keeping with Murphy's Law of Photography...


----------



## Knave

It has seemed like snow, how when you take a picture you can’t see it.... but I will try again tomorrow for you @SueC. The birds don’t seem to be after them for some reason. I like watching the cats flip summersaults try to catch them though. Lol


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, Lucy and Cash

It was bright, with the sun shining warm down on the little family, their horses and their dogs. They decided to go for a ride at the ranch simply in hopes of a little relaxation and fun.

They rode through the tall brush looking for shed horns. All of the horses were calm, slowly meandering around without a specific job to do had them feeling happy and friendly. Even Bones, with his hatred for tall brush, followed his girl’s direction without much complaining. 

Cash lallygagged too close to a bobwire fence, and the woman hollered, pushing her leg deep into his side. The sound of the pants tearing caused him to spook away from the fence. Somehow the jeans were the only thing with much damage, ripping off below the knee.

They wandered out of the brush empty handed, but the hillside was covered in a blanket of purple flowers making everyone smile. They walked down into the meadow after that, and the littlest girl decided to throw her little white dog up onto Beamer’s saddle with her. 

After lunch the clouds began to grow, and distant thunder gave warning of a growing storm. After making the drive home they unsaddled with sleeping dogs and content horses. It was a perfect Sunday.


----------



## SueC

Awww, lovely... apart from the jeans, lucky your skin made it though... Purple hillsides sound great, and look at those cloud shapes...  Glad you all had a good Sunday! :hug:


----------



## Knave

Cashman

Things were going slowly with the big colt as spring blossomed. The weather was up and down, sunny one day and windy and cold the next. His rides reflected the temperature. Quick hasty rides while the wind peppered them with dirt, and longer rides when the sun warmed their skin.

Despite the arrangement, Cash seemed to be progressing. Most days saw him pretty mellow, happily going along with whatever training met him in his short rides. He was learning to be more supple, beginning counter arks and picking up his shoulder more easily than the woman anticipated. 

He still stumbled around part of the time, but the woman hoped learning to hold himself better would lower his tendency to tangle his big boned legs. 

They were happy with each other.


----------



## SueC

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Lucy and Beamer

There was a reason that Bones was no longer taken into public. However, when the man talked to the woman about the branding they were going to he was worried Lucy and Beamer couldn’t handle the amount of work that would be asked of them. He was told it would just be them roping, and he knew the corral had an uphill slant.

Beamer had a hip that occasionally gave him fits, and the family was careful in their requests of the good old horse. With consistent work he tended to do well, but they still always took the hip into consideration. After some debate they decided Bones would have to make the trip along with the other two.

When they arrived cattle were being sorted. The oldest girl mounted Beamer in the woman’s saddle, and the woman took Bones into the corral alongside Lucy. He felt a jumble of nerves, but he managed to focus it towards the job. The woman considered that maybe the man was right. He thought Bones had grown up over the year, and that he might be able to handle different settings. Maybe she was too quick to limit the athletic little sorrel.

They were then tasked with keeping cattle in the chute. A narrow gate stood between where they were and where they needed to be. Lucy and Beamer cautiously walked through as the men on the ground began fixing the chute. Bones’s control over his nerves broke. He began to panic, rearing and kicking, coming close to hitting the walkway around the chute, and losing any thought process he had left.

The woman needed to step off before coming into contact with the narrow gate, but with him throwing a tantrum she didn’t have a window. Eventually he came back to the ground and she bailed off with the opening. Leading him was another difficulty, and both her and the man knew he wouldn’t be able to bring the cows up the alley with the chute running.

“I’ll tie him up now and get on Beamer,” she said as the man nodded and gave out new orders to his daughter. Tied to the trailer Bones started squealing and bucking, occasionally self-mutilating. 

Once on Beamer, the couple worked together smoothly, and the girls made them proud working the ground like any other men. Bones was entertaining to watch, throwing his tantrum. He never quit bucking.

Branding the calves was proving to be the work on horses the man expected. Lucy and Beamer pulled the big calves, one after another. Beamer was fun to rope on. He was honest and a hard worker. When the last bunch of calves was brought out, the couple decided Beamer had done his share.

The man stayed on Lucy, but the woman traded another man on the ground jobs. He went and brought a big brown horse out, and she branded the calves brought in. The oldest girl gave shots while the youngest watched her little cousins and kept them a long distance away from Bones. 

Bones kicked out and bucked most of the day, self mutilating some of the time, gaining him notice in a negative manner. People who had seen him before weren’t surprised, but those who didn’t know him were seeing something completely new to them. 

The family discussed his behavior on the ride home. The man summed up his thoughts on it, “I gave him one last chance, but I was wrong.” Bones definitely had his place, but that place wasn’t in public. The horse who could be a superstar competitor was not made for a crowd. It would likely be the last time Bones made his way into public. He had enough notoriety as it was.


----------



## SueC

Too bad it didn't work out. Try again when he's around 16 though!  The most beautiful roses all tend to have thorns, etc... (just use your nail clippers to remove the thorns one by one... ;-) )

I'm very glad you didn't get squished. That sounded hairy...


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC. We were just joking about the day he is 23 and we really need another horse at someone else’s place. Hahahaha. Can you imagine an old Bones bucking and self mutilating and causing such a scene? It will be a day for the books.

Seriously, people talk about him. He’s like a gossip story that people don’t believe. What kills me is if they could see him work a cow, be ridden to work by my oldest, let me trick ride, or carry around my littlest pretending English jumper, they would be shocked.

I think you are right about the most beautiful roses. He is a real blessing to us around here. Even then he is like a lesson in how you can have a beautiful thing, and it is still beautiful even if it remains a secret.


----------



## Knave

Also, yes it was kind of hairy. It was one of those things though that couldn’t quite be scary because you were stuck in the middle of it. It was just a wreck I guess. I was just stuck.


----------



## gottatrot

My friend's horse Cheyenne had to be banned from public after the last time we tried taking her to the beach. She got away again and showed up at the parking lot bleeding from scratching her legs in the bushes, and that was the second time she got away that day.

She spent the rest of her life going on trail rides from home. If she got scared she'd rear and get away, and we were afraid she'd hurt herself in public.

We believe you that Bones is a wonderful horse (and so fortunate to have someone who can see that).


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot. I think whatever his neurological condition truly is made of, I know some call it schizophrenia and some autism, and even another branch believes turrets, it doesn’t tolerate new scenarios well. Maybe, if when he was two, I took him consistently into other settings, he could have processed it. I think the way it stands now though he progressively gets worse about that.

It doesn’t negate to me his positives though. Many horses are only used on one place. They are those horses who are good at their jobs, but not talented enough to be shown. I guess there are few who don’t go to the neighbor’s for work, but that is okay too. He just is what he is, and I appreciate him. I won’t deny he embarrasses me in public settings, but I truly believe he can’t help it.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, Lucy and Cashman

It was Mother’s Day, and the family decided to take a ride up a canyon. It was a warm day, and everyone was cheerful. The birds sang and the creek bubbled, and little flowers grew through the green grass. 

Tiny blue butterflies flitted around the damp areas, almost taking notice away from the mosquitoes that swarmed the horses and riders. Coming to the first water crossing Lucy hesitated, and Bones tightened. Cashman and Beamer crossed easily, but the oldest girl was stuck on the other side with a panicked Bones.

The woman watched, wondering if she could handle the little sorrel horse. He jumped up the sidehill into the brush, eyes wide and neck arched. The oldest girl continued to ask him to cross, and he fought her back and forth. Luckily he was sure footed as he slammed into the brush on the steep bank.

Eventually he took a wild leap, and the girl laughed. Each water crossing tested the girl’s bravery, and she pushed forward. Her confidence was growing, and she rode the horse as well as anyone could have. 

When they came to the lowest quakie patch they stopped to eat lunch. Lucy and Beamer were hobbled in the grass, while Cash and Bones were tied to trees. The girls played in the creek, soaking their jeans and boots, their giggles sounding through the trees.

They picked their mother a bouquet of flowers that smelled particularly sweet. Riding back Bones still fought over the water, but the girl continued to laugh. It was a beautiful ride and the woman was grateful to them all for the picnic.


----------



## SueC

That's so lovely! 

And that Bones! :rofl: He and Sunsmart should have a get-together so they can have a long complaining session about the evils of water crossings to each other! :blueunicorn: :blueunicorn:


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC! They could probably hold a meeting and try and convince the other horses that piranhas really do exist in little creeks, maybe even sharks and alligators!


----------



## SueC

And purple water fairies - those are especially dangerous! :Angel:

I'm glad you had a wonderful Mother's Day outing! :hug:


----------



## gottatrot

Sounds like it was a wonderful Mother's Day. I can't believe you caught the leap in the picture!!


----------



## Knave

Oh, that wasn’t the first one @gottatrot. The first couple I was worried that Cash would worry and jump when Bones did. I didn’t want to lose my phone, or my saddle. Lol

Cash kind of spooked the first one, but after that I think he just stood there rolling his eyes.


----------



## Knave

Cashman

With the weather oddly cold and rainy, Cash’s riding had been sporadic. Because of this, when the woman’s mother called and wanted to ride, her response was not immediate. “I need to ride Cash, but I’m not thinking I should just ride to your house.” Her mother said that would be fine, she would try to ride the black horse down to their house.

Cash was determined that he needed to get out of the corral, and he trotted over to the gate to meet the woman, shoving his head into the rope halter. She smiled and talked to him, rubbing his thick neck. She hurried to saddle, wanting to be ready for his reaction when he saw the horse walking up the dirt road.

He felt hot and pushy, and as she went out onto the road to meet them he was tight. He settled when he saw them getting closer, and they rode back into the yard together. The black horse, although much older and wiser than the big red colt, was also a bit worked up after his time off.

Some warm up exercises brought the two back down, and they went over to the worked up area to lope circles. Cash tended towards getting a bit rude and pushy after time off, and it was showing. As he worked out of it he would simply decide to quit. Their last few rides she had practiced standing around, and he was now putting that practice to use.

Her mother laughed. She joined in, and often found herself restarting the big colt after he decided to stop. The little girl came out to watch, and the woman asked her, “Do you want to play the bicycle game? I think the horses could use something fun to do.” The little girl jumped, excited to run and get her bicycle.

Cash played the bicycle game without enthusiasm, continuing his newfound stopping routine. The woman just laughed and teased when he would quit, because she knew the time off was at play. After a better run her mother said she could try the black at the game. Jimmy immediately caught on, but the bicycle couldn’t move fast enough to excite him.

After a minute the woman said the girl could get off and run for this horse. She avoided playing that way with Cash, as he tended towards being a bit aggressive with people, and she didn’t want to feed the tendency. Jimmy sat down and worked, enjoying the freedom of playing his favorite game.

After a couple runs the little girl decided to take her chances riding the talented beauty of a horse. She giggled as he worked for her. The woman smiled watching her mother and daughter play together. Jimmy was careful with the girl, trying to keep her centered and still play the game.

The storm threatened, and her mother took off for home. Cash considered worrying, but quickly decided against it. As she took him back to the corral it began to hail, and she was glad it had held back for them to have a nice morning.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Pete

The night before:

A thunderstorm lulled the family to sleep. Behind closed eyes the light was blinding as thunder crashed shaking the house. The woman sat up in bed quickly. “How are you still sleeping?” she asked her husband, snoring beside her. As she walked to the girl’s rooms, her youngest met her at the door. “Are you okay?” she asked. “Yes, it just scared me,” the little girl said, clutching her little white dog.

Her oldest daughter said it woke her too, but she was fine. Next, the woman grabbed a flashlight and looked towards the horse corral. Although the lightning continued to brighten the sky, the rain poured down and she couldn’t see the horses. She figured she’d simply go back to sleep, but then saw the neighbor’s flashlights looking into her yard.

She zoomed in the flashlight then, and saw the horses spooked but each was standing.


The next morning:

A break in the rain had the woman running out to catch Cash for a quick ride. He met her at the gate, and she saw a small cut on his front leg and his nose was a bit bloody and scratched. When she haltered him he jerked, and she wondered if she would find another cut on his face. 

Taking him out she saw his eye was swollen up and cut. His neck had a long cut running down the length. She realized it would be a day to doctor rather than ride, and after tying him up she decided to let Pete out to roam and eat while she cleaned the big colt up.

He was at the gate waiting, and she noticed his legs were each torn up. A hind leg had taken the worst of it, and it was tight as he walked out of the corral. She ran in for her mud boots, and checked the remaining horses. Beamer seemed sore in his hind end, but no more injuries were to be found.

She walked the fence line, expecting to find a crashed area. Nothing was out of place. No hair was left behind, nor were there marks from a struggle. It was odd to her.

She cleaned and doctored each horse, and she wondered about what had happened. Another thunderstorm rolled in as she turned them loose. They would heal quickly enough. 

When the man came home he had no explanation for what had happened either. He walked the fence line along with the woman, but saw the same as she had. There was no way to piece together the story. It would remain a mystery.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Any rough spots in the fence they could have cut themselves on running along the fence, like an old electric fence insulator or a branch nub sticking out of a rail pole? I had a horse poke her eye on a stick in the dirt when she was rolling, she recovered just fine with some eye meds. When I was a kid one of the wranglers left a halter on a horse and the horse blinded himself in one eye trying to rub the halter off on a wood fence post. Horses find the weirdest ways to hurt themselves. You could probably fill a book or six with all the weird and mysterious ways they find to get themselves in a pickle.


----------



## Knave

@AndyTheCornbread I completely get that, it’s just that usually you could see something, especially as torn up as they both were. I almost would think they went at each other, but they both lacked any bite marks. I know they were worked up over the lightning, so I guess anything could have happened. It just is odd. 

All of Pete’s legs look like this, and Cash’s face is in pretty bad shape too.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I got nothing, if it was in my pasture I would say probably stick pokes but you guys don't have a pasture full of trees and logging slash. So I have no idea. When my horses come up with weird stuff like this I always wish I had an IR camera out in the pasture so I could see what the heck they got up to. Lately with mine it is bite marks and kick bumps because the one horse that is getting sold off in July is such a bully but those marks don't look anything like bites, they look like wire or stick cuts.


----------



## Knave

I know! It’s weird @AndyTheCornbread. There is belting all around that corral too, and above the belting is a mesh wire in front of the regular wire, so it simply makes zero sense in my head. It seems almost like the padded room. Lol


----------



## SueC

This is so strange, @Knave! To make wounds like that, there has to be some object - when we see wounds like that, it's usually stick cuts, or wire cuts, or sharp projections. It really doesn't look like bites... Have you got evil garden gnomes??? :shock:


----------



## Knave

That’s what got my interest so peaked @SueC. I guess maybe I like knowing the answer too much, and I am not a fan of wondering. Lol. It wasn’t that they were too dramatic of injuries, but only that I cannot explain them.

Today most of the swelling was out of Cash’s face, so I did put a little ride on him between thunder storms. It has been odd weather wise, and although tornadoes are not a thing here with the mountain ranges, there were three funnel clouds! 

The horses were odd, Pete tried running Cash over the top of me, and then ran away into a pivot. I was rolling my eyes at his dementia, believing he is a colt again. I of course was holding Cash who is actually a colt, and he wasn’t really pleased with the loose boss acting a spaz and getting a hold of him. He wasn’t a real pleasure to ride either, but I guess that is to be expected in crazy weather.


----------



## SueC

Thinking cap on: If a horse runs into any fence hard enough, or scrapes by it hard enough, it can get injured - which might explain Cash's eye. You may not actually find hairs on the fence if the wind blows it yonder or the rain washes it away, etc. Another idea: What if they spooked, and got scraped by each other's hooves in the melee?


----------



## Knave

Yes @SueC, Cash’s face could be explained easily enough as hitting the fence, along with the cut on his neck. Also maybe his leg got cut by his other leg during that wreck, as we know he tends towards being a bit clumsy at time.

It’s Pete that throws it all for a loop. I cannot see any way all of his lower legs are cut up without the belting being torn from the fence and a wire exposed. Even then, all four?! Yet there is absolutely nothing. To top it he is the boss. It is just confusing to me.


----------



## Knave

Cashman

Cash had a trying day. The horses were pulled from the corral so the couple could begin cleaning. It was too wet to be extremely effective, but something needed to be done. The woman drove the little Kubota, her incompetence noticeable, while the man drove the backhoe. 

When it was mostly cleaned, the man jumped on the Kubota to do some more intricate details, while the woman trimmed up a couple of the horses. Zeus was difficult, and her temper was beginning to simmer. 

As they began turning horses back out, Cash panicked over the parked Kubota. He ran at the woman, and she climbed the fence mad and embarrassed. The man came over to discuss the matter with the big colt, and he struck him in the belly, just barely making contact. The argument persisted as the woman left to finish trimming Pete’s feet. 

After dinner time, she pulled her boots back on lazily. “What you doing?” the little girl asked. “Dealing with my problems I guess,” she answered, stepping out the door. Cash didn’t seem to hold any grudge when she caught him and led him in to saddle. He was just young, and so she mimicked his lack of irritation, although she was determined he wouldn’t put her up a fence again.

The man came out with his Lucy. It was a good thing for the woman, because she struggled with her confidence loping circles. Occasionally she would ask him to lope them on Cash while she watched. It tended to build up her confidence in the big colt, because seeing him not fall showed her it was possible.

Every time that Cash stumbled with her she began to struggle again. It was a cycle, on which she was currently stuck on the downhill side. So she was happy to jump onto Lucy when the man agreed. 

He started loping circles easily and smoothly. Cash had been a bit hot, so it was good for him to move out. As she watched she wondered if Cash was finally outgrowing his tendency to tangle his legs. He was carrying himself well for a big horse, and picking up his leads the majority of the time. 

As she scolded herself for her intimidation, she saw Cash begin to fall. It wasn’t a fall he could correct himself from, and the man was in front of him scrambling backwards as he summersaulted over, and it blocked her line of sight. For a moment she didn’t know if either were okay, but they both stood up around the same time, and Cash waited for him to step back into the saddle.

He laughed as he loped another circle. “You weren’t supposed to see that. Pretend it was a nightmare.” They talked about as they traded back horses. She joked that he didn’t help her confidence this time, but was grateful he was okay. He agreed it wasn’t intentional on Cash’s part; he just got lazy to where he put his feet.

She hoped he would outgrow the issue, and that she could overcome her own mental struggle with it. He had gotten much better over the winter, and she had faith that he would continue to improve. It was different to any horse she had ridden. Horses that tended to stumble usually were old in her experience and weak. They stumbled when the footing was bad. Cash never stumbled in the mountains, or on slick or uneven ground. Cash stumbled on flat manicured ground. He stumbled when he lacked concern over where his feet landed.

With the forecasted return of the sun, everyone hoped for progress and a change of attitudes.


----------



## SueC

It's really freaky when you think a horse is going to fall over on good going! Especially if you love being alive and no longer have the delusion of immortality! ;-)

Do you think this would be helpful?


----------



## Knave

Maybe not that @SueC, but I think a good crash suit would help for sure.  Maybe not though... he is a very heavy horse.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Zeus and Bones

Summer had finally arrived for the little family. The youngest daughter and the woman began a routine with the horses. Zeus and Bones were swapped each day for the littlest girl. She learned from Bones lessons like how to counter ark and two track, while she taught Zeus how to work little patterns and some of the basics.

Zeus was having a blast learning to do different things. He was taken out to clean up the yard, and he learned to pull heavy with the harness. The harness he wore wasn’t right for pulling heavy things, but it seemed to be holding up, hitting the right areas, and he enjoyed the slow steady work. His father was a true work horse, plowing fields for his owner, while his mother was a performance horse. He seemed to inherit a like for both riding and working from them. He was still very small though, although strong and sturdy, the family hoped he would eventually grow to the size of his parents.

Cash was enjoying having horses to ride with. He especially liked standing in the center giving orders. One day the couple stood and examined his feet. He was getting more accustomed to having his feet handled, and he was finally able to stand patiently.

Although they looked right, and the woman had mostly followed the trimming that had been done at the prison (and the man following hers when he tacked shoes on), when they really studied the feet they realized some big changes needed made. His hoof wall was dramatically thick, and his toes were a bit flared. It seemed maybe once he had grown very long, and there would have been some curl to his feet. Although not easy to understand, it was an easy fix, and just like that Cash quit falling.

When both girls were home they played games with the horses. They brought them in the yard and painted them with chalk to make my little ponies out of them. On Bones days, the woman and the little girl also began playing games. They played cops and robbers, chasing each other through the yard yelling and laughing. They played detective and charged the dogs with crimes, trying to herd them into prison. Cash and Bones, and even their riders, grew confident through the games.


----------



## gottatrot

I love the pictures.

Great job finding out the tripping issue was from the feet!!


----------



## SueC

Beautiful photos.  I hope you all have a great summer! How great that Cash's feet could be remodelled in the one trim and that it wasn't the usual sort of thing where it takes longer! It will be so much less of a worry for you riding him now he's not tripping up. He's a big boy, and I imagine him landing on someone would be similar to a hippopotamus sitting on you...


----------



## Knave

I am truly thrilled @SueC and @gottatrot. I had written off his feet being the issue because they did look good. It was odd. Now I can play with little girl, loping tons of circles and just feeling like I’m on a regular horse. I was so scared to lope circles with all of his falling! I felt like I couldn’t get anywhere on training.

Now, today I was able to play army with little girl, and then used him to move posts for a fence job little girl and I are working on! We are finally really improving. He loves dragging logs. I thought it would be an issue, forced myself to try, and he thinks it’s great. He was so mad when I put him up, pushing back to the log pile almost ready to fight with me. It’s his new favorite thing!


----------



## gottatrot

I had thought of his hooves, but supposed you had already considered it. Such small changes in hooves can make big differences. But I think the bigger the horse is, the more difference having a slightly too slow/long breakover can make. They can't get out of their own way as quickly as a smaller horse.


----------



## Knave

I had thought of them too @gottatrot. Of course, it was my first thought. They were short though and I had been working on them! Their angles were better, but I never studied the breakover. I put a small roll on it to keep from chipping, but I never actually mustang rolled them for real. He had arrived with a very crooked hind leg, which I thought was poor confirmation, but it was just bad angles on that hoof which I fixed over time and his leg is perfect now! At first I thought the falling was related to the crooked leg, but when it became straight I realized that wasn’t the problem. 

I never realized how important a breakover was until him! We didn’t change the bottom of the hoof almost at all, and as my husband started taking off that overgrown hoof wall in the front, and creating a real roll I was amazed I hadn’t seen it. I didn’t realize the thick hoof wall really meant much, but I had noticed it for sure. I had also noticed a bit of a curvature I didn’t like, but I didn’t overthink it... the one time I didn’t overthink...


----------



## Knave

I think Cash is funny. The husband does not agree, and I bet the goldfish are on his side.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

...and when he does that for a bit is the perfect time to trim his feet! 

Fabulous photo! 

I hope all of you are having a happy summer! :hug:


----------



## Knave

I wish I could have gotten a picture of him playing like a fool in the trough @SueC! When I walked over to get his picture he looked at me like, “I wasn’t doing anything wrong.” Then I said, “Cash, you have to get out of the trough. That is not good behavior.” Of course, I laughed while husband hollered about how terrible it all was.

Summer is going good. Little girl and I have been hard at work building Pepper’s barn, and the big girl and husband have been super busy with haying. The wind has been blowing. It broke off hay barns at the ground yesterday (not ours)! I saw pictures of the damage. Luckily this hasn’t blown over another tree here, but it is forecasted for tomorrow too.

Little girl and I also put up backsplash in the kitchen and bathroom, and I have redone the laminate in the bathroom. We have been very productive. 

Cash, Bones and Zeus have been getting ridden, but not particularly hard. Both girls torment Zeus at night, playing at jumping over his butt and doing tricks. He likes to play. He made me laugh trying to help us dig postholes. He would hesitantly paw at the dirt and look at us like, “Is this what we’re doing? Is this right?” I think he is more dog than horse sometimes. Cash is becoming more of a pest with Zeus’s influence, but he doesn’t quite have the temperament to be so endearingly helpful.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Bones

The woman and the girl were finished planting posts for the barn, so rather than waiting to ride until it was too hot, they saddled horses in the cooler temperatures of morning. Bones knew it was his day, and he was ready to be caught.

They started off playing tag after a normal warm up. Tag was a fun new game for them. They tried it the ride before with Zeus, but he didn’t quite handle well enough or have the ambition for it to be fun. Bones, on the other hand, thought tag was a wonderful game. He pulled out his cutting moves to try and trap Cash, but Cash was faster on his straights, making him the winner in tag.

Cash loved the games. He tended towards boredom in training, but games brought a new motivation to the table. The big colt argued about loping circles, but loped many circles in a game setting with a sense of joy.

After a while of tag both horses were getting a little aggressive with each other. They understood the game and were beginning to show a bit too much enthusiasm. With this, the pair decided to change games and go back to playing war. Their Calvary horses marched in time to their chanting, and charged into the battle with excitement. The birds were the enemy, and the pair readied their guns and fired. Sometimes they had to retreat from attack.

After the game ended they walked the horses down a dirt road to cool them. Cash perked his ears and consistently broke into a trot, excited to go somewhere new. Turning towards home he slowed back to his normal pace and Bones and his girl were able to keep to their side. The girl asked questions about the hay and they chatted on their walk back.

In the heat Cash enjoyed being rinsed off. Bones never would care for water, but it was slightly more tolerable to him when he was hot. It was a beautiful summer morning, and they beat the wind forecasted for the afternoon.


----------



## SueC

The hay looks delicious, even to me. It's so green....

It seems life at your place is never boring! :charge: :charge: :charge: :charge:


----------



## Knave

It is pretty hay @SueC. Thank you. As it sits in the barn the very outside bleaches, but if you let a horse steal a bite it is beautiful green hay. 

That hay just went into the barn the prior day. It is dairy hay.


----------



## SueC

It looks fabulous... bet it smells great. Was the weather kind during its harvest?

Speaking of dairy, how old is your heifer now?


----------



## Knave

For that field it was, but the field beside it was not. It does smell lovely while they are farming, but I don’t have allergies like little girl, who does not appreciate the smell.

Pepper is doing good. She is over a year old now. I have been struggling to get her to catch breeding. The first effort the bull was also a yearling, so we blamed him. The second effort saw her with our cow bulls. We know they work, and I saw them working. 

I figured she was bred, brought her home, and 20 days later she came back into cycle. Now all of our bulls are on the range, so I took her to my uncle’s bulls. She is out with his heifers now. I saw his bulls breeding her when I turned her out. My aunt said I could leave her through another cycle, so that will be here soon. I really hope she took.

My girls asked if we would keep her if she wouldn’t breed. “Um, she is a milk cow. We cannot keep a cow with no reasoning.” They were mad at me. 

She is a nice heifer. I really like her personality, and I hope she breeds. My littlest and I are building her a barn! We have finally accomplished our walls. After the roof goes up we will mud the walls in.


----------



## SueC

I think it's so interesting how you're building with upright trunks like that! Sort of like log building except done on the vertical and with gaps. I have a thousand questions!  Do you close the gaps later, or line the inside to make it draught-free? What trees are you using? How far in the ground do you put the timber? You're just tamping the ground around a log when you're done, not concreting it in, I think? And do you have to treat the part you put in the ground, or doesn't it get wet enough for rot where you are? (I'm assuming you don't have termites...) ...and does this building technique have a name?

I half feel like building a little outbuilding with this technique myself, but think the termites or rot would likely get it unless I treated the bases. ...for fence posts they use rot-resistant timber around here, but most of that has historically been used for fencing already... very little left on our block...


----------



## Knave

I don’t know what the method is called @SueC. It is something that we learn by looking at the old buildings that have lasted on long time ranches. Their lumber was bigger, but the trees simply don’t grow like that anymore. The trees are cedar.

I will fill the gaps with mud. The mud is made of old horse poop and mud, and it lasts for many years. My mother said it is better if you keep the horsehair from spring shedding and include that. That is why the mud we did at the ranch is starting to fall out after 20 years, and the mud prior done lasted much longer than that. 

We buried the posts three feet down. Tamped them solid. They don’t need treated where we live. Occasionally a fence post is rotted, but it is many years old and maybe in a bad spot. Traditionally this type of building has a sod roof when finished. I wasn’t too particular when I asked husband to help me roof it. Beggars can’t be choosers you know. Tin was offered by my uncle, and my father offered some guardrail. Everyone has an idea and an offer. It makes me feel so blessed to have these people in my life. People to get excited about what we are doing and want to see us succeed.

When little girl and I started I think everyone had doubts as to how we would do. As they saw it come together they got excited about it. Husband put up guardrail on one side of the roof, and he will put it on the other. That will give him something to bolt into.

If it were little girl and I alone still, I would have chosen to do the sod. To do that cedar posts are laid across the top, and then straw is laid over the posts and dirt on that. I didn’t quite know how I would accomplish that feat without some additional man power, which is why I asked husband to help. He offered to do the sod if I was determined about it, but I know he always does a good job and makes things look nice, so I let him make the decision on what he wanted to do. I think he is going to use the tin offered by my uncle, and that is why he put the angle to the walls (another reason I needed help with the roof; I have an irrational fear of running the chainsaw).

We won’t do the mud until the roof is on. My father said the building he did at the ranch he did not try to mud. He put tin around the building instead. He is concerned the mud will not work with the smaller posts. In any case I will try that first.

I feel like we have forgotten the old methods of doing things sometimes. When I thought about needing a milk barn/shelter for Pepper I thought that I didn’t have the money. Then I wondered, like your grass roots movement, why we must do things in the new fashion. There was a time when people used the materials available to them to fill their needs. I love those old buildings.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I guess I should mention that little girl and I did go out and fill the bigger gaps by puzzling in the cut off post tops. Most gaps left are fairly small, excepting two spots where I am not going to even mud. I need one spot to tie her lead rope into. I will leave it tied for the most part unless I am unable to lead her by just the halter. I left another area, larger than the lead rope area by the door. The heavy white end post I will not mud at all. It has a wide gap all the way down. I will use it to dally a rope around. If needed, when I am breaking Pepper to milk, I will dally a hind leg just tight enough she cannot kick me.

I want her to end up being a cow who can simply be tied to milk. I don’t want a head-catch or hobbles to be necessary in the end.


----------



## Dragoon

Very interesting post....I'll be chewing on that one for a bit...

Milk comes from the fridge, and I drink lots of it...you know it never occurred to me that cows may not want to give it up. In the movies and cartoons they follow farmers around, looking to give them some milk. I hate to ask what happens to the baby that the milk is for...ugh...how fast can a cow run, anyway...why do you need fast horses to herd cattle? They seem such slow docile animals...umm...at the petting zoo...if I ever get the chance I'd like to visit a cow farm. What you describe doesn't match my image of them...
I've seen cows close up at the rodeo. Those were trained bucking bulls. They would eat grass if you offered them a handful. Pretty cute when off duty. Huh...I don't know anyone with cows. I think it's cool you have a pet one!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon, much like a horse a milk cow needs to be broke to do her job. I am not as experienced with gentle cows, like Pepper, but they are such fun animals!

The cows at the ranch are beef cows and they are fast! If they choose to run you had better be on a fast horse that knows how to do his job. If you are a good roper you can get away with a less cowy horse. I have seen a touchy cow jump a 6’ fence, so they can be very much the athletes. It is just that the cows you are around are used to people. 

They get on the fight, and are as dangerous as a horse. The cows on the ranch know how to do the things they are asked and are used to giving to a horse, but you wouldn’t be able to pet one unless it was in a chute getting its shots or something like that. The bucking bulls are more used to being around people, but they show a pretty great athleticism when you watch them buck right?

Pepper is a pet, but she will have to learn about being milked. The first time, like a person, her bag will be sore and tight and it will be uncomfortable for her. As she gets broke to being milked she will hopefully look forward to it. She will keep her calf, although as it gets bigger it will only be with her for eating. Milk cows are bred to produce more milk than one calf can drink, so unmilked they will get sick. Many milk cows on ranches raise several calves. Calves are usually abandoned when they are a twin, and sometimes a mother will refuse a calf for other reasons. Then it is nice to have a milk cow. There is plenty of milk for the calves and a family.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

It was nice to have a Sunday with the man home. Lucy was ready to be caught after being ridden the day before. Time off didn’t suite her personality, and she had taken to banging the feed bunk overnight. It was her display of irritation. Haying season was not her favorite season. She wanted to be rode.

The big colt was still the first to the gate. He took insult to simply being caught late. He loved his oats and he enjoyed doing things. It surprised him when they headed out of the yard. His step picked up and his ears perked. He was on his way somewhere different.

They rode to the house with the arena. He’d been there only a couple of times before. The man rode him for a bit while the woman struggled with Lucy. “Why is she doing that?” she whined to the man. He stopped the big colt and laughed watching his mare and his wife struggle. “You have to use more leg,” he smiled as he spoke. Adding leg made Lucy drop her nose to the ground. “It doesn’t work! I don’t understand why I can’t ride this mare.” The woman laughed at herself.

The two had never really understood each other. It wasn’t that Lucy did anything wrong intentionally, but it was more of a communication gap between the two. Sometimes the woman felt she spoke Spanish and the mare only spoke English. When she asked the mare to be more forward she over gathered herself or dropped her nose on the ground. No rein pressure and the same result. It was becoming a joke between the couple, and they both worked at finding the miscommunication. 

The woman giggled, “It is my hidden superpower. I was made to train western pleasure horses.” They traded back horses as no progress was being made between the pair. It was nice for the woman to have Cash at the arena. He loped circles lazily as if he had been there a hundred times.

Lucy, who had been there more than a hundred times, showed off her pizazz spooking at the same things she always spooked at when fresh. The couple discussed whether she was going to work for the oldest girl at the local gymkhana. Bones was out, although he could preform each of the events perfectly at home, they knew he wouldn’t handle the environment. They also discussed what their youngest girl would have Zeus ready for. Could he manage keyhole and the fun races by the end of summer?

The couple drove a single calf out of the corral into the arena. It was time that Cashman began to learn the art of being a cowhorse. He did well for his first lesson. He locked onto the calf some of the time, but a tipped over water trough, dogs playing under a tree, or a horse in a corral would grab his attention off of the calf occasionally. He turned nicely a couple of times in a row after the scrodgy black calf, and the woman pulled him off.

She was happy with his lesson. They stopped for a moment to speak to her parents before riding home. After unsaddling the two they gave them each a bath. The horses enjoyed the cold water running over their hot backs. The woman rewrapped the mare’s tail. She had a pitiful tail. It was the one mark against her beauty, and they were trying to cajole some growth out of the stringy hairs. The woman decided to wrap Cashman’s tail. It was a nice tail, and she figured a bit of growth would come easy for him.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Bones

The little girl’s allergies had gone into overdrive. She had missed several days of riding, and Bones was feeling anxious. His face brightened when he saw her come into the corral. Never had there been another horse who could display his emotion so plainly on his face. 

The little girl was excited because it would be her first time riding Bones to the real arena. Cash argued about the grass growing alongside the road, so the woman asked the girl if they could trot. Both horses hit a lazy trot. The ambling gate seemed to shorten the distance, and the little girl spoke of her happiness.

At the arena they separated and worked on their own warm ups for a while. Once the horses were ready to work the woman asked if the girl would like to practice reining. She smiled wide; she had never been allowed to work on reining on Bones.

Running down for her stops brought her adrenaline into play. “That is the fastest I have ever gone! I love doing this!” she yelled to her mother. Bones was proud of her joy. Cash also worked on reining. He did better than the woman expected, and he was beginning to feel at home in the arena.

On their way home the little girl explained her joy in the horses they owned. “We are so lucky to have the horses we do. We are lucky to live our lives the way we do. I am so grateful.” The woman smiled her agreement.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

The couple saddled the young horses, ready for a moment alone and away from the summer responsibilities attached to haying. First crop was turned into beautiful bales, and the tension had yet to fall out of the air.

They pointed the horses away from the yard and slowly loped around a field and out into the sagebrush. They continued their easy lope down the fence line, and suddenly Lucy spooked. She took a couple angry and fearful jumps. It seemed she was looking at a greasewood plant growing next to the fence.

The woman giggled at her reaction, and was surprised at Cashman. He simply stood and watched while the man and the mare argued. He no longer seemed to worry about horses around him. Once, the slightest jump from the mare would see him running, and now he sat lazily watching. 

Once the man and the mare had their issue ironed out, they turned a corner down another dirt road and resumed their easy lope. The woman saw the man point, and turned her head. She locked eyes with a little brown doe protecting her twins in the tall sagebrush. Her long ears twitched as she watched the horses lope by. The horses and the dogs never spotted the doe. The woman felt the joy of seeing something hidden and special and was glad she saw what her husband had motioned towards.

Their easy lope broke into a trot when the grass grew in bushes on the road. It was a beautiful morning. The horses were tired but happy, and the woman hoped the following morning when they took the pair to work they would see an easier day. It was the perfect celebration of the end of first crop.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy 

It was early when the horses were saddled. They munched both oats and a flake of alfalfa while they waited in the dark for their morning to start. 

Lucy was spicy as they trotted away from the trailer, but Cash took the morning in stride. It was in sagebrush and rocks that the big colt felt most comfortable. He occasionally stole bites of grass as they gathered up the heifers they were moving from the valley floor up into the mountains.

It was smooth the way the heifers and the two bulls all came together, and the day continued in that tone. The group pushed easily, and as new cattle were added it remained a simple drive. The country was beautiful, in some spots flowers covered the ground, and others saw grassy floors and muddy creeks.

The woman was proud of her colt. He seemed to think each situation through. He pulled through the boggy meadows and eased up and down the canyons. A jackrabbit sat overwhelmed by the cows moving around her, and antelope ran ahead. Lucy did her job beautifully. Her spark ebbed as the miles passed.

The final canyon held the scars of a long past fire. Although the grass was green and beautiful, the old deadfall made for difficult riding. Cash eased in and around the brittle limbs and trees, never faltering. 

The horses and cattle were happy to reach the end of their drive. Cash stumbled on his way out. He was tired. They saw another group consisting of mainly bulls on their way back, so they turned and trotted out towards the big animals. Cash stumbled down to his knees, but his tired feeling evaporated as the wind picked up and a hawk screamed in the air. 

The hawk worried him for some reason unknown to the woman. Eventually he settled back into the rhythm of the job, catching up to Lucy and the others with the small herd. 

Both horses were happy when their day found them back at the trailer. It wasn’t a hard day, but the twenty miles seemed hard to the young horse. Even tired though he was happy. He felt the joy in the day that everyone seemed to grasp. It was a beautiful day and an easy day albeit long. 

On the way home they stopped at the ranch and the woman picked up an old heavy harness for the giant colt. She sorted through several collars until finding her choice. Two complete workhorse sets were pieced together in jumbles. Choosing one she wondered if she would ever understand how to work what seemed like an excessively heavy mess. She was excited though to learn. She wanted to know about the harnesses that once were so important to family who came long before her.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The woman was itching to mess with Cash. The family had been camping, so the horses had not seen work since they moved heifers. It was hot as she saddled the big colt. He was happy to be out of the corral and onto something new, although he wasn’t fond of the temperature.

When the man saw her saddled he went and caught Lucy without enthusiasm. She mimicked his thoughts as the sweat dripped down his forehead. They did a short warm up and Cash argued about moving out. The woman asked if they could lope around the pivot to loosen up the giant, and the man agreed. Lucy spooked as they neared the sheds, but Cash simply stopped and waited for her ambition to peter. 

They walked home talking of random things, and the woman was grateful that Cash was so good after his time off. After they were unsaddled the man left for town and the woman had an idea.

She decided to try and piece the heavy harness together on the big colt. He was leery of the collar, but he allowed her to strap it around his big neck. It was a process to try and separate the pieces and figure out what hooked to what. The hames were confusing to her, and the leather strap had been broken so she had to pull it to the next hole. The big chains were unremovable, and she was afraid Cash wouldn’t tolerate the heavy clanking metal.

Although he stayed leery in the beginning of her experiment, eventually he mostly settled as she continued playing dress up. She had extra pieces when she finished. That wasn’t right, but she decided he did good enough to just stand there and she began undressing him looking happily toward the studying she would now do.

It was good to be home and back with the horses.


----------



## gottatrot

Maybe one of the extra parts is the crupper?
I don't think I see that in your setup. Be careful introducing that one though, LOL. Amore's never been in harness but I tried a crupper on a saddle that kept riding forward and that was quite funny seeing her crouch her hind end under and run.


----------



## Knave

I tried to find a crupper in the extra pieces @gottatrot! I couldn’t figure any of the pieces as a crupper. I was thinking I’d try again today and see if any of them fit together to make one. I can’t imagine he didn’t use one. However I saw lots of set ups online without the britchen, so I don’t know how he worked them.

My husband said I should have Grandpa over and ask him to explain all of it to me. I want to; truly I want to. I am worried though. Cash could easily spook of the chains or any of it. Grandpa moves very slowly and struggles with his balance. Cash isn’t that broke and is only three and I’m asking a lot to just put it on him for a few of these times. That’s why I’m not going to ask for his help. If it would fit Zeus I would. I know he’s even younger, but Zeus wouldn’t spook although he might push someone just being rude. He’s slow to think though and I could probably read him and keep someone safe.

The biggest problem with the excess leather pieces is that this is one of a team set up. I need to take some away because of the single idea. I wish I knew someone besides Grandpa with experience. My father-in-law knew teams, but he passed away a few years ago. Everyone else I know has grown up with tractors. Diagrams do help, but a hands on person would be amazing right now.


----------



## Knave

I could use the crupper from Zeus’s set up, but I’d rather keep two full sets.


----------



## gottatrot

Can you take a picture of the extra pieces? I'm not used to harnesses for big horse teams, but my friend drives her minis in a team so I might recognize what they are. I have photos of her setups. 

It looks like the breeching runs under the horse's belly if they are connected to a middle shaft. It's easier to see in the bottom picture.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I took this picture of the leftovers as a joke to show my husband actually! They weren’t really laid out though. One of the connecting pieces was actually on the harness and I needed to take it off. There was another almost matching piece to it. 

Husband showed me that one of those extra pieces is a set of reins which hooks into a single rein, and that left much fewer extras. Pretty much you can see they all just look like rein leather except the piece I missed but you can see the almost matching one in this picture of what was on him. Also the two extra chains I just disconnected from the chains on him, so they are just lengtheners from what I can figure.


----------



## gottatrot

Yes, might just be extras for lengthening. The only part I can see that's really missing is the double strap that goes down to the breeching. Online I do see some draft harnesses that don't have a crupper. One of those small straps might also be an overcheck.










Here's Judy from the back, in case it helps. She was a horse I drove on Mackinac island.


----------



## Knave

I bet that’s it @gottatrot!!! Awesome!


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

It was not unusual for the horses to be caught and saddled under the bright stars. To the woman though, the day felt unusual and nerves played in her belly.

She had laid awake the night before questioning herself. Why was she so nervous? Branding should have been no issue in her mind as she planned on using Beamer. Beamer was the perfect branding horse, calm and consistent. She also knew most of the people that would attend, but it had been several years since she had been there. It was a ranch she once spent much time at as a teenager. She could only conclude that it was being in a group of people that had her so on edge.

The couple talked as they drove the dirt road that led to the beautiful valley where the ranch stood. She intended to gather on Cash before trading to Beamer. Once they finally arrived her nerves were jumbled. Cash came out of the trailer high headed and prancing, and she asked her husband if he thought she should just ride Beamer instead. “It wouldn’t hurt to stretch him out,” he responded.

A quick saddle change and off they went to meet the cowboys gathering the cattle. As they came closer to the corral the herd hit a run trying to beat the cowboys back. Lucy and Beamer were quick to run up the side as another horse the cowboy riding him called Hank ran beside them. Hank had been talking nervously prior, nickering and groaning, and when he ran he tried taking a few jumps and bolted. 

With cows to turn the couple merely glanced at the cowboy on the runaway horse. From behind the woman heard another cowboy jesting as he ran to fill the spot “Whoa Hank! Whoa Hank!” The cattle headed off, eventually Hank came back under control. The woman whispered a prayer of gratitude. “Boy I am glad I chose to swap horses.”

The first group chosen to rope included the couple. The calves were big and they headed and heeled. The pair were roping hot, but not as a team. The way it turned out they seemed to consistently work with the other two ropers. A man the woman had met before headed her cattle. She had never seen him rope and he was not only as talented as she assumed, but better. He was a fun partner to have. 

The man paired off with his friend who was also family. They had done a lot of roping together and were a good team. It was smooth, but the woman was ready for the swap when the time came. Beamer was feeling both his age and the heat, and she had been feeling sorry for him. 

The next group of ropers were a pair the couple knew and a pair they did not. The cowboy on Hank was roping, and Hank occasionally took a few angry jumps. He was hot and irritated, and the cowboy was patient and careful to not create any wrecks. A roan horse the woman had watched many times seemed off of her game. She was an impressive mare, strong, pretty and handy. The man who rode her was as impressive as the mare.

Suddenly the mare blew up and the man on her hit the ground. A beautiful woman roped along with the crew. Her horse pranced and curled his neck as she worked and she seemed unfazed. It would have made a picture to hang on a wall. Upon complement, the beautiful woman explained she was nervous and frustrated with the powerful brown horse, but it never did cross her face. 

When again swapped Beamer felt as though the rest did him good. Lucy and Beamer both were particularly good, and the woman felt proud of the pair, and proud of the man who taught them to rope and hold calves.

After they finished, people were cleaning up and relaxing, and the woman hurried to bring out Zeus. She wanted the colt to experience all of the different horses in a new environment. He was a bit tight, but he loosened up and calmed as she trotted little circles. A lot of attention came his way. The cowboys all loved the little yellow colt.

A man asked to buy him. He said the horse would sell with any price asked. No one could find fault in the little colt. New people drove up and he considered spooking, but he thought it through before reacting. A man exclaimed, “Seeing such a smart horse is always a privilege. You can just watch them learn.” From his color to his temperament the cowboys fawned.

After they ate lunch the woman grabbed Zeus and let a little boy play on his back. In the way only toddlers spoke he said to anyone who would listen, “Zeus is a funny little guy. I love Zeus.” 

The woman was glad she pressed through her social nerves for the fun day.


----------



## Knave

On a random side note. My friend and I were laughing at the difference in mothers of strictly boys vs strictly girls.

When the guy (also a friend) was bucked off my reaction was, “Why is she acting like that? Are you okay? Are you sure?” type of thing. I even asked him again later at lunch. I also offered Tylenol. He’s a tough dude. My friend, who has boys, reacted to say, “Aww, she threw him right in a pile of sh$&.” 

Later in the day, I watched my roping partner, who is probably in his mid 40s, get close-lined to his back and kicked in the kidney on the way down. I literally wrapped my arms around him from behind and helped him up. Seriously? That was odd. I apologized and he laughed and said he didn’t mind. Also offered him Tylenol. 

Then a calf with a rope attached almost hit someone. I jumped in front of the person and waved the calf away. I looked behind me to see an army veteran was who I had jumped in front of. Then he gave me a questioning look, “Why did you do that?” he asked. “I don’t know! I reacted. I’m sorry!!” After that he talked quite a bit to me though, so I don’t think I made him mad only confused. 

My friend is truly a kindhearted woman. One of the best women I know. Her reaction to wrecks was to laugh and tease. Maybe I seriously spend too much time just being mom.  LOL


----------



## gottatrot

You are a great mom, to everyone around you! I'm not a mom at all. When people fall off, I'm waiting for them to get up so we can keep on riding. If they seem injured, my first feeling is annoyance/sadness (are we going to have to stop the ride?), and then after that my nurse side finally starts working and I see what I can do.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

My mother is a mother of all boys, when we got bucked off as kids she would say something along the lines of: "_better get back on your horse, not riding will kill you, look at what happened to great grandpa_".

My great grandpa broke and trained horses for money in addition to running his ranch. He broke his last horse at 92 years of age and died when he was 93. My mother swears it was the not riding that killed him. My mom is in her 70s and is short, overweight, and has a bunch of health problems but she still rides. She grew up on horseback because her Dad and and Grandfather both broke and trained horses and they didn't have money for things like cars for their kids so the kids all rode horses everywhere. 

She has some funny stories about things that have happened to her on horses including having a badger jump on her horse's backside behind her saddle and bite it and claw it. She said that was a heck of a rodeo. I guess she and a friend were riding by a sheer, washed out, hillside that had exposed a badger tunnel and the badger rushed out of the hole and fell on the back of the horse where it commenced to bite and claw the horse until the horse bucked it sky high. My mother said it was everything she could do to stay in the saddle. She was a young teen when it happened.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot thank you! I’m not sure everyone wants mom tagging along though. Lol. Luckily I think it is only in those moments that someone is hurt or actually about to be that I get that way. On the same hand though a young guy, probably 20ish, got his knee blown out and I didn’t do anything but ask someone to help him because I was on the front of the calf. I guess cows still come first. Lol

The kid ended up leaving. I guess husband said the calf’s shoulder hit him as we threw it and his knee went the wrong direction. He was rolling there on the ground when I said someone needed to help him. I didn’t see his knee go the wrong way, and I didn’t know him, so I didn’t know if he was being a whiner or not. I guess I should have assumed he was actually hurt.

I know the feeling you are talking about though. When I was young and someone would fall off I felt the same way. I remember I was riding a thirty day Arabian colt with this girl who was my friend. I was full of terrible ideas that ride, getting her hurt a couple times prior to convincing her to race this colt and the old horse she was riding. We raced and she fell off. I got the colt shut down and came back to her laying in the road. I was annoyed; I didn’t see why she had fallen.

She was rolling around crying and I was more concerned that we lost the old horse and that she needed to get her act together. Finally I cajoled her into getting onto the colt as she yelled at me about my terrible ideas. I had to lead her off the mountain on the colt and I felt like you. She eventually got over it. She grew up to be a big shot rodeo chick, her brother a big time trainer for a while. It’s funny how things work out isn’t it?
@AndyTheCornbread that is crazy about the badger!! I love that story. My mom decided recently that she wanted a badger claw necklace, but she ruined the first claws dad brought her. The next day he brought her more and she brought them to me to flesh and preserve, and I made one into a necklace for her. 

If I didn’t so many times drop a horse into a badger hole I think I would actually be enamored with the fluffy devils. 

I think your mom was right, and that is the way I was raised too. I want to be the person that has that as a first reaction, but somehow my first reaction is always to baby someone.

I was talking to my husband about how weird I had been. He laughed and said I was overthinking it. He said he would also have caught the man kicked in the kidney, that it was good not to let him hit the ground. He said he wouldn’t have wrapped his arms around him when he did, but that was the only weird thing about that. Lol


----------



## Knave

The Brigade, minus Pete but with Jimmy too

In the heat of the afternoon sun, the woman felt like she was saddling horses in an assembly line. She intended to saddle everyone they would use and then warm up a bit and tie them up in the shade until they were ready ride to the arena for gymkhana practice.

Zeus laid down in the shade with his saddle already on, and the woman grumbled about his surfer dude personality although she couldn’t help the smile from stretching across her face. He was quite the character. The littlest girl planned on entering him in the gymkhana in four weeks, and he’d never even been in an arena. There was a lot for the little yellow colt to learn.

The man arrived earlier than she expected, and the family rode to the arena together. The man ponied Zeus from Lucy, and Bones and Cash ambled along in the back. Cash decided it was a good idea to argue over the grass growing along the fence line, and the woman dug her spur into his ribs as he pushed towards the bobwire. Although it didn’t surprise her, it surprised the big colt when the bobwire dug into his hip. He jumped away and the woman wondered how she managed unscathed.

The rest of the ride to the arena he didn’t consider arguing about the long grass. She wondered if he realized then why she had been so adamant that he listen. The girls discussed the upcoming gymkhana with excitement as they entered the yard. The oldest girl had made a deal with her grandmother to borrow Jimmy.

Jimmy was a talented black horse who was beginning the downhill slide from middle age. He was a competitive soul, having made a name for himself in his youth, and the girl was excited to ride him. Her parents were leery. They knew how hot Jimmy would become when she ran him, but they decided to allow her the opportunity anyways. She wanted it and she was not a small child any longer. 

They traded around horses, but Zeus was still tied to the fence while Cash was ridden. They cut cattle at first. The oldest girl managed to look classy on the black horse who tended to be jarring in a cutting situation. Lucy cut with a drive no one had seen in her before. She was excited and drawing the cattle to her.

The woman traded for Bones for a turn, and they both felt the thrill of the game before she traded back. The littlest girl smiled wide, gymkhana practice was finally going to begin! The little girl wanted to trade for her baby Zeus, but her parents explained that with everything so new to him, they wanted to put this ride on the little yellow horse for her. 

She stayed on Bones and enjoyed his talent at games. Everyone watching was a bit disappointed knowing he’d never compete, but appreciated him for teaching his girls what they needed to know to succeed. Zeus was shockingly behaved. The man rode him first through the cattle, because the little colt only really knew Pepper, and had never been ridden through a bunch.

He traded the woman as the practice became more organized. She rode Zeus through the events, and he did as well as any of the old horses. He was happy to do something new, and even when other horses spooked he maintained strict focus on the games. The woman played flagger on the little horse, and he never put a hoof wrong. Finally she relented and allowed the little girl to ride him. He was a gentleman.

The black horse was new to speed events excepting the barrels, which he ran at super-horse events several years prior. They decided to pull the barrels from the games he would participate in. He knew the barrels and it would take work to calm him about the sport. It was better to begin fresh than with a history. 

The pair worked surprisingly well together, the black horse seeming to understand he needed to remain calm for the girl. It was a successful night, and as they rode home everyone was hot but contented.


----------



## Knave

Jemma

It was an odd thing. The woman had been half talking on the phone and half weeding the garden. The phone was going out, so she stood and something caught her eye.

It was mid morning, and so it was wrong to see the doe running down the road. She ran towards the woman and she giggled explaining the doe to the person on the other line. Surprisingly the doe continued on her run into the yard towards the woman. Confusion soon cleared when she saw the expression the running doe carried and looked to see Jemma running with her tail between her legs and her ears flat on her head.

Jemma was petrified and running as if she were young again with that doe on her tail. The woman laughed loud then, and the doe froze and stared into the eyes of the unexpected human who interrupted her rage. Tables turned in the mind of the doe, and as fast as she came she disappeared. Jemma felt brave then and chased her out with Piggy close behind. 

The woman hollered at the dogs bringing them back and continued to laugh at the angry doe and the cowardly yellow dog.


----------



## gottatrot

Poor dog. Do you think the doe had a fawn?
Once in Colorado, in the Rocky Mountain National Park, I stopped to take a picture of a deer alongside the road and she walked up to my open car window and licked my arm. I guess she smelled the salt. 

I wish I could come and practice gymkhana with your family. It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Dragoon

So I take it Zeus got over his cantering issue? Lol
I still think of Nash daily, feels like the herd is missing a key member...there is a new pony here Nash would have enjoyed playing with. Though they would be competing for the right to stand next to the TB mare. She's like a movie star, she has an entourage, all jostling for the right to be near her. 

How old is Jimmy? Just wondering if ranch horses have long careers...The jumpers around here can't do it for very long it seems. That's the main reason I'm not enthused about jumping...I feel bad for the horse.

I'm so looking forward to hearing about your horse show! 
And anything that Zeus does!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I assumed she must have. It is late for her to have a baby fawn, but I can’t imagine any other reason for her acting like that. Jemma has a thing for babies. She doesn’t hurt them, but it is like she wants to steal and mother everyone’s babies.

I wish you could too! It is pretty fun. Even mom and dad were playing around. 
@Dragoon he is mostly over his cantering issue! I kept him to a fast trot though, because it is really easy to blow up a horse when they are learning speed events. When I said he did well I meant in behavior rather than speed. He came into all of his turns tight and even when my Dad ran a calf up behind him accidentally while I was trotting through a pattern he never even took his focus off of what he was doing! I was so impressed for his first day doing anything like that. I probably won’t let little girl run him until it is much closer, and even then it will be really minimal. I did allow her to run Bones, but that is because he isn’t going to go and he is solid on that type of thing.

Jimmy is 16 or 17 I think. His show career mostly ended at 7 when my mother bought him. I think she showed him once and Dad once. He won, but I guess they didn’t have the desire to push showing. 

It depends how horses last in that career. Pushed young it can be pretty hard on them. Mentally and physically... Simple ranch horses though tend to have long careers. Beamer is 18 and going strong, but he does have a hip issue because of a wreck many years ago. We try to be careful of the hip. 

Pete is older than I thought he was. Little girl had to retire him last year and he is 27 this year! We were confused about his age or we would have probably retired him sooner or understood better when he started acting off. His physical health is still pretty great, but he seems to have something like dementia.

The girl’s first horse was ancient! We all had him pegged closer to 40. I’d never known such an old man. He was a born kid horse. My 2nd cousins learned to ride on him. He went through parades and I always saw him at gymkhanas when I was a little girl. When they offered him to my girls I jumped at the opportunity. He was a big black horse with a grey face by that time. We were so lucky to have gotten to be a part of his story!

I bet you do miss Nash. I hope that one day your paths cross again. I definitely miss hearing about him. You will start having to tell me what is going on with your old horse or the mare!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I usually start the wind down to retirement on mine around 22 years old if they weren't hard core event horses but were just well bred ranch horses, which is what most of mine are. Barring injury of course. I have one old guy up here who was a nationally competitive reigning horse and he is stiff in the back end from all those hard stops and coke bottle spins over the years by his former owner. Him I started tapering off his work load at 21. He just does kids' very basic riding lessons for an hour a day twice a week during the summer. He has the smoothest gaits of any horse you will ever ride and you can make him do all his stuff from the ground on a lunge line so the kid doesn't have to do anything but sit the horse and the instructor can show the child whatever they want. I move the kids to a different horse usually once they progress past the point of very basic lessons.

Really good horse but fairly aloof, just wants to do his job and then be left alone. He really enjoys the kids' lessons and he puts 110% into everything, he just doesn't want to be petted and fondled afterward by the kids. I have had him so long he will seek me out for petting and snuggling his head into me and then going to sleep but he isn't that way with anyone else.

He is going to a friend's place for a few months this summer to teach their little girl to ride and then he will be back out here after lessons stop for the winter. If their little girl is still on the basics next spring he will go back for another summer and that will be the last kid he teaches to ride I think as I will fully retire him after that to live the good life in my back pasture with an older mare I have who is his very best buddy in the world.

Your story about the old black horse you guys had reminds me of my old guy. He won't be useful for anywhere near the lifespan of your guys' old horse but he is one who was also born to be a kids horse and he has taught a boat load of kids and even some adults how to ride.


----------



## Knave

Oh he sounds lovely @AndyTheCornbread! Horses like him are worth their weight in gold aren’t they? Usually it’s not horses who had that kind of talent to ice the cake!

Newt was the old black horse. I once saw him dressed as the ocean in a parade with the girl a mermaid. I don’t know why he had such a long usable span. To be honest he ended up put down by us over an accident rather than illness, so in his long career he never did have an unusable time. Maybe God protected him from that. I don’t know, although I very much wished we had foreseen the accident which took him out.

Beamer loves his job raising kids too! It was so unexpected. The horse bucked every ride until 11, and was super sensitive. One day husband put my baby on him and I almost killed him for it, but Beamer proudly carried her around many miles after that. He was just becoming irritated with her and wanting to act more ambitious when we moved him to our littlest. His happiness returned.

I love the horse. He is my official branding horse now, but husband said one he thinks little girl is too big he will give him away to someone with tiny girls. The horse has done so well for us he says he deserves his little girls.


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, so nice to hear of older horses being appreciated! I wish they all had the same landing...

Mine was more go than whoa, but he has reached that magic time where he is still peppy, but slow enough for kids. I currently teach a couple of 11 year olds. I stopped jumping him higher than a cross rail at 22. He is 24 now. We ride mostly for exercise. Theses girls are growing in skill and will out-grow my boy in a year.? 
Mouse is safest with me, and I am happy knowing that for the rest of their lives, they will remember the beautiful black pony that taught them to ride...


----------



## Knave

I understand that @Dragoon. Mouse sounds amazing! It’s nice you do lessons. I’m not sure I have the temperament to give lessons.

We wouldn’t even consider letting Beamer out of our sight if it weren’t little baby girl cousins who’s family spoils horses even more than we do. We’d even take him right back to retire him when he became frail if they’d part with him at that point. It’s only in his consideration because he really does love little girls. Not big girls as much, but little girls are amazing. He fits that quote of “every horse deserves to be loved by a little girl.”

It’s not that he is the type that you can outgrow, but he can become a difficult ride if he thinks you can handle it. Not in a branding pen, but he will still get hot and spooky if he thinks his rider is handy. I don’t know if he’s just that ambitious or if he thinks it funny. 

It’s just something we talk about though, because we really do need him and would struggle if we parted with him. He’s so valuable to us. Any one of us can use him to accomplish any task in front of us. Plus we’ve had him for longer than we’ve been married, and so he is a part of us. He cost $600 as the ugliest colt you’d seen, and he grew up to be so much more than we expected for our cheap investment.

On another note, look what I did this morning!!


----------



## Knave

Just added photos from today’s practice. Little girl got Zeus to herself finally. They teased me because Cash was scared of the flag race while baby Zeus was perfect. The big girl used Bones today.


----------



## Knave

Cashman

The woman had very little driving and harness experience. Her childhood was limited to a single experience which did not end well. She had a terrible accident which ended in her rolling the cart, the horse running through a pivot, totaling the cart before the harness tore, and damaging his legs. It was all in reaction to a squeaking tire. 

The adult experience she had with Zeus was building her confidence in the discipline. After harnessing Cash she decided to try and start him pulling the tire using the same technique she had used with Zeus. It allowed for an easy out, simply let go and the tire would release.

What she hadn’t taken into consideration was the addition of the lengthening chains. She clipped the additions onto the chains already hanging, and attached the tire. When she asked Cash to move he panicked. The tire released exactly as she had anticipated, but the dragging chains were left attached. 

Cash was running around the woman holding his lead. Although the chains chased the big colt, the woman had a moment to wonder if he would simply behave as if he were lunging. Talking to him she repeated “whoa Cash.” For a moment he saw the woman, and it was then that he turned to face her continuing his run again blindly.

Knowledge descended upon the woman. She was going to get hurt. It was because of her own mistake. That was a big horse. She continued to stand her ground for what must have been a split second, but it felt much longer to her. She thought of God as she took a single step as the big scared colt reached her. The step moved her just enough to feel him pass but not see a touch of damage.

She did not have the power to stop him when he hit the other end of her rope. Dejavu seemed to fill the woman’s soul as she watched him run towards the pivot. Knowledge again filled her, only now with questions. Where would she find her harnessed mustang? How badly would he be injured? Would he stop at a fence or run through it? Would he even make it that far before a chain wrapped around a leg breaking it? What would she tell her husband?

When he reached the open gate for the pivot he turned. Instead of going outside he stayed in the yard and ran into a corner. He stopped at the fence breathing heavily. Then he ate a bite a grass. Relief and gratitude was what now filled the woman. God had saved both of them.

She walked up talking to the big horse. She undid the lengthening chains, and not a hair was damaged on the heavy legs. He walked behind her as though nothing had taken place until they came into the area where the wreck began. He hesitated; he lifted his heavy neck and snorted. The woman assumed he was afraid of the tire, but he looked in another direction. 

She led him to the trailer and retrieved the tire. She watched him carefully, but he paid her no attention. She pulled the chains back and moved the tire, but she could not get him to even cock an ear in her direction. He stared intently at the neighbor’s home. He snorted and pawed, angrily watching people in the yard.

It seemed he had placed the blame on them completely. He was not worried about the tire or the weight, but he was obsessing over every move that was taking place across the road. The woman hadn’t paid any attention to the neighbor’s house. Now she saw his irritation. The grandkids were back, and they were driving four wheelers around dangerously fast. 

The woman didn’t care what they did, but the horse’s aggravation seemed to melt into her. It added to her personal irritation for her mistake and the fear that filled her as the accident ended. Cash’s fear and anger would not fade, and the woman could not get his attention, so she eventually walked away, allowing him time to process while tied to the trailer. She left him harnessed because she wanted to work on fixing her mistake.

A truck pulled in shortly after, and as they stood talking one of the sets of kids on the four wheelers flew into the yard beside the harnessed colt. Her short response to their question had them burning back out of the yard. She managed to keep her temper in check, and the big colt snorting and high headed managed to stay tied to the trailer in one piece. The person in the pickup spoke as they disappeared from sight, “They don’t even know what they could have done driving by that horse like that.”

“You’re right. They really just don’t know,” the woman replied trying to sound in good temper. Truly though the morning had her fuming at the teenager and her newest boyfriend. 

She went back to work again with the big colt after some time passed. He wasn’t worried about the tire or the pressure as the woman tried a different technique that didn’t include the longer chains. However, as soon as she had started the four wheelers roared again and dust filled the air. Cashman’s attention was pulled far from her, and she decided to cut her losses at the day’s harness work. 

She tried to be grateful that he blamed the morning on the neighbor children. She wanted to place her blame there with him for it would be easier than to hold it herself, but she knew she made a mistake and said a prayer of thanks for she also knew they had both been saved.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm glad everything turned out OK! That was scary. Harness training can be tough. Basically I'll train any horse to ground drive, but I won't have them pull things (or attach poles through the harness) unless they're of a certain temperament. The wrecks can just be too big, even with miniature horses we've had some bad stuff happen. 

Probably I shouldn't tell you horror stories, but my friend was training a draft horse and he did great until she finally got to trying to drag stuff. She had a board she was dragging behind, and she had it set up so she could let go if the horse spooked. The only problem was that he twisted around and got the line wrapped up, right before he spooked, so she couldn't release the board. He bolted off dragging it and went through two fences and then took down part of the side of the barn. Everyone was OK in the end, but it took her a long time to get him to where she could even drag anything behind him.

With the minis I like to use PVC pipes as fake shafts, and I'll put one through the tug and let them walk until it falls out, that kind of gets them used to rattling. Plus once they can handle that, you can walk holding a pipe on either side, and practice having them turn into and away from that pressure against their side. That feeling of being squished between shafts can be claustrophobic.

We also have them drag tires, boards and logs, and we hang chains and jingle bells off their surcingle to lunge with so they get used to all the clattering and banging. We like to pony them behind the cart, so they get really used to the sight and sound of it. Then we drive them next to a horse attached to the cart, so they are "almost" pulling it themselves. After all that, we lead them the first time we hitch them up completely, rather than trying to drive. 

A funny thing I had happen was when we were starting a mini donkey, and I was ground driving behind him. He started running and I was both skiing on my boots and running at times, but I couldn't let go or I would have landed on my face. I couldn't stop him either so I just had to keep running super fast. 
Anyway, keep it up, you're doing great! Just be careful.


----------



## Dragoon

That was one of the scariest posts I've read in a long time. Crap. 

Saying thanks to your guardian angel...

Now you have a new problem. Cash wants to stomp ATV riders...he's at the age of forming lifelong aversions. Perhaps you can borrow one to show him they aren't his enemy? Good luck...


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I think I didn’t spend enough time just allowing him to get comfortable in the harness to begin with. I only brought the tire back out to fix my mistake, but I think I need to give him time, like you said, going around in the harness before I ask him to pull things. He really seems to actually enjoy pulling from a saddle, so I think given the chance to understand what I’m asking he might be just fine.
@Dragoon it was scary! I cannot imagine how it all ended so well. Cash was perfect for gymkhana practice after all of it. He wasn’t even upset at all once the neighbors went into the house. He seems to not be the sort that holds a grudge.

I don’t think it’s specifically the atvs that had him so angry. He has always been fine with vehicles and even motorcycles and the like. Maybe it was the way they were driving with the screaming and squealing? They did end up damaging a lot of growing hay so you can imagine how they were playing... I think maybe it was just the combination of it all.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Hopefully it wasn't your hay they damaged? Ripping through somebody else's hay field on a 4-Wheeler is a good way to get shot at.


----------



## Knave

No, not ours @AndyTheCornbread. Another reason why I tried not to be a judgmental jerk, and yet I still was in my head which I am not proud of. I’m sure their grandfather scolded them, but my oldest said he has before and they just rolled their eyes about it all. I am grateful mine seem to care when I am mad at them. 

My littlest said she thought I was so negative about the girl because I was afraid she would be a bad influence on my kids. She’s probably right, but I should have more faith in my own.


----------



## knightrider

What a terrifying story. I am SO glad that it turned out OK. I have heard other horror stories of horses suddenly panicking when being trained for driving. I trained two of mine to drive and had piles of fun driving for many years. I had a one horse open sleigh that was so much fun. I no longer am brave enough to attempt training a driving horse, having heard more horror stories. Plus, like you said, you need a certain temperament for a driving horse, and the 4 I have now definitely don't have that temperament.


----------



## Knave

I was so grateful it turned out okay too @knightrider! I was mad at myself because it was obvious I shouldn’t have just put the lengthening chains on. I don’t know why I figured since the chains already there didn’t bother him I’d be fine. I really knew better.

I don’t know why I want to do this so bad. Out he was harnessed again this morning. There is something about it drawing me in right now. Maybe it’s because it feels like I’m learning my history or it’s something that can be grasped onto. I don’t really have any idea why I am continuing to press forward. I just want to know I guess.


----------



## knightrider

> I don’t really have any idea why I am continuing to press forward. I just want to know I guess.


I am doing a similar thing trying to learn to trim my own horses' feet. I was really humbled today with my third lesson. It's so hard. I knew it was hard, but I thought I could do it. Something is making me keep on trying. So, you keep on trying too. Hopefully we'll both succeed.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I am sure you will get there @knightrider! It seems overwhelming to learn I remember. When I was a teenager my dad made me learn on a mustang I was starting. I was so worried about making a mistake!

Yesterday I trimmed Bones. He needed it too, usually I keep him up but this is twice now I’ve allowed a little growth. Not bad, but with super dry hard feet it seemed terrible with the sun shining so hot. Anyways, my oldest was holding him and I was on my last foot about thinking I would die, sweating terrible and leaning against his hip. She asked to finish. I should have let her try.

I was worried though. I was worried she’d make a mistake or get hurt. He has a tendency towards kicking with that leg. Yet, looking at it now I don’t think she could have hurt him with me standing there watching and how particularly hard his hooves were. It was taking a lot of power to accomplish anything. 

I guess next time I will have to let her start learning. It is a good skill to have. I am glad you are learning it!


----------



## gottatrot

knightrider said:


> I am doing a similar thing trying to learn to trim my own horses' feet. I was really humbled today with my third lesson. It's so hard. I knew it was hard, but I thought I could do it. Something is making me keep on trying. So, you keep on trying too. Hopefully we'll both succeed.


You both will succeed! If it's any consolation, the first few times I tried trimming I knew I'd never be able to do it. I couldn't handle any of the tools and it made me very nervous. It seemed to me that I didn't have enough strength in my hands and couldn't learn the techniques. Nowadays I feel fine trimming hooves even if the horse is hopping around, as long as he gives me a split second to line up my nippers or file. 

It's really more about knowledge than strength. My grandpa taught me how to use woodworking tools, and he'd always say "let the tool do the work." I think that's good advice for hoof trimming. We want to use our strength on the file but it's really the friction and cutting edges that do the work. So I try to remember that and take some pressure off and just get the file moving, because whenever it stops you lose that friction and cutting power. 
Same with holding the hooves. Find a position that's comfortable for you, and for me I often squat right down on the ground instead of bending over like a farrier.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

A passerby would have never known it was the little yellow colt’s first time sorting out of a herd. What the little girl asked him to do he did. He was an old soul, learning new things as if they were old things.

He had an interesting day. First, while Cash stood in his harness, the colt was saddled and had the panniers secured onto his saddle. His girl and he cleaned the barked branches from the corral. She packed the branches how any child might, and never considered spooking the colt. Solid minded as he was he went along with his girl, occasionally picking up his own branch as a dog might.

Gymkhana practice started with cutting again. Lucy was off her game, arguing and getting beat by the fresh calves. Bones had a new rider. The woman’s mother rode him into the cutting pen. He sat down and worked, proud to show off for his new passenger. She pet him and told him he was great and his chest puffed. One could almost see the smile on his face.

Cash was beginning to understand the basics of the game. The woman didn’t push him or ask him for much, just to understand the principals. He preferred napping while he was charged with being a turn back horse. He also napped during the waiting time when gymkhana practice began. 

He only awoke for his turns, working hard and seeming to finally understand the games. Zeus also improved, charging through his courses happily and intently, looking determined to add speed although the girl intentionally held him up. He was learning to stand and watch and wait for his turn with patience. 

Bones, still impressing his new passenger, ran the events with joy. He loved the clapping and the petting he received. It was important to the little sorrel that he knew everyone was happy. Everyone was happy. It was a beautiful night and another successful practice.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Yesterday I trimmed Bones. He needed it too, usually I keep him up but this is twice now I’ve allowed a little growth. Not bad, but with super dry hard feet it seemed terrible with the sun shining so hot. Anyways, my oldest was holding him and I was on my last foot about thinking I would die, sweating terrible and leaning against his hip.


Yes, that's such a familiar scenario. Summer feet are the worst, when you have dry summers. I now make a deal with myself that I put on yesterday's clothes in the morning, go trim, and then get a lovely long shower and a nice fresh set of clothes for the rest of the day... and the sweat-soaked stuff goes straight in the laundry...

How's your handshake? :rofl:

@knightrider, you'll get there! 

@gottatrot, yeah, I squat down next to the donkeys like that. Horse feet I tend to try to stick between my knees (the fronts) or get them to put their rear legs on my thigh. This is fine if they don't decide to lean on you. :rofl: I've heard some older people talking about sitting on a stool for trimming their horses, and it sounds intriguing! And too right about the tools. I get our farrier friend to sharpen my rasps up after every 5-6 trims now - still trying to get the tool to DIY - it's a bench grinder attachment and takes only a minute to do the whole rasp...

@Knave, that's so lovely that your little girl with her Fjordie are now doing "real" stuff! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Knave

My handshake is good @SueC.  Yes, summer feet are rocks! I did Zeus yesterday, about the same scenario because he has especially strong feet. They truly are like rocks. It’s a beautiful and different type of thing, but very hard to manage.

After carting him, I set him in a puddle while I worked with Cash and the tire. Little girl pulled the tire behind Cash who did really well. Then once Cash was put away I started Zeus’s feet. Soaked they are similar to a regular horse with hard summer feet. Dry a rasp will not cut them in the summer, and luckily I’ve never had to go as far as the nippers with him.

Anyways, it was going along fine, except hot and often I was in the same position, when he pulled his hind off my thigh and wrenched my arm. I had hurt the arm the day prior. After I finished and put him up, I was rolling on the floor for almost an hour. My arm was stuck in that feeling like “hit the funny-bone.” I couldn’t get release and called my mother for a ride to the clinic. Of course, as I called the arm popped and released the pain, so I said never mind the ride.

That night riding the arm would get sore off and on, and the fingers kept that almost numb but not quite feeling. They are that way today too, but the arm doesn’t hurt. I hope I’m smarter than damaging it again today!


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

After a night of outside riding to give the horses a break from the arena, they were back at practice. The woman had managed to yet again damage some part of her arm, and with the clinic closed for the weekend her husband had required her to wear a makeshift brace unless she was willing to take the long drive to the closest ER.

Riding one handed was a bit above Cashman’s skill set, but he tried to comply with all of her requests. He was certainly becoming the horse she hoped for when she purchased the giant. Bones was shared again, and he was happy to show off his gymkhana talent. Even when mishaps occurred in his runs he timed far above anyone else.

Zeus was always the loser, for the girl was intentional in her work on training. On this night though the competition must have gotten to be too much for her. Against her mother’s warning she asked Zeus for speed. They did well, but as practice continued Zeus began to show impatience. He pawed at the ground and shook his head, and the girl realized she had made a mistake. Kindhearted Zeus didn’t act up in the same way as another colt would have, but it was enough for the girl to take him seriously. She was kindhearted to match the colt. Humbly she brought him way back, and walked until he settled into his standard temperament. 

The woman’s mother took a moment to ride Lucy. She had never stepped onto the beautiful mare, but said she had dreamt of it. Lucy was such a stunner that it wasn’t surprising that she had wanted to ride the mare. When a person stepped onto her back they felt they jumped in class. For the woman though, the mare’s uppity personality was a rub against her own, and she wondered how her mother would tolerate it if she rode her longer.

The ride home was beautiful as the sun set into the sky. It felt there was some particular clarity to the land. The family was grateful for their horses and each other, and also for the setting they were blessed to be a part of.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> My handshake is good @SueCAnyways, it was going along fine, except hot and often I was in the same position, when he pulled his hind off my thigh and wrenched my arm. I had hurt the arm the day prior. After I finished and put him up, I was rolling on the floor for almost an hour. My arm was stuck in that feeling like “hit the funny-bone.” I couldn’t get release and called my mother for a ride to the clinic. Of course, as I called the arm popped and released the pain, so I said never mind the ride.


 Oh no! That sounds so bad. Do you think you might have dislocated something - the elbow, the base of the thumb? Sometimes, they can just go slightly, but need to move in a certain way to pop back. Also, tendons can sometimes get caught up funny. As a teenager I had one in my foot that would get caught sometimes if I pointed my foot a certain way. If that happened by accident, I'd collapse on the ground and roll around, as you describe (and once, that happened to me in the middle of a busy road I was crossing with a school friend!), and I knew I had to move my foot back the other way to "undo" the stuck, but the start of that hurt even more so I really had to give myself a mental push to do it... isn't it fun having a body? :Angel:




> That night riding the arm would get sore off and on, and the fingers kept that almost numb but not quite feeling. They are that way today too, but the arm doesn’t hurt. I hope I’m smarter than damaging it again today!


I don't know if that's about smart; the horse was moving... what can you do? 

The quasi-numb feeling could indicate a nerve got pinched in the process of whatever happened to that arm of yours. Hope you're better! :hug:


PS: ...has your heifer moved in? The photo looks like it, but then you've got fence sections that look similar too...


----------



## Knave

My heifer is back @SueC! Husband is currently roofing her home too, and hopefully it will be done today except for the chinking. She is like those horses people talk about. It is her barn, and even without a roof that is where she lives thank you very much. Lol

I don’t know if I half dislocated the arm or if I tore something. I ended up overdoing it yesterday with the yard work and back to rolling around. That is why husband said I had to sling it. I would never have thought being down one arm would make everything so difficult! I am hoping whatever is wrong rights itself by Monday so I don’t have to go in.


----------



## gottatrot

Zeus looks like a perfect harness horse. I think he should go in a parade eventually.

Sorry about your arm. Better rest it, sounds like you are a bad patient. When I read you hoped you were smarter than damaging it again, I thought...hmm, chances are she will try to use it. And you did! Bad, bad patient. My mom is also a bad patient. She broke her arm and was still trying to carry water buckets with it.


----------



## Knave

Little girl has been planning taking him in the Fourth of July parade for over a year now @gottatrot. She obsesses over the details, and this year I told her he wasn’t ready for it, but hopefully next year he will manage. She wants to decorate the cart all fancy, turn him into a sparkly unicorn, and be a princess. 

Husband argues with her because he wants to take him as a pack horse and do up the family in that fashion. Lol. Sometimes she has to remind us that he belongs to her. 

The clinic opens at 9 today. I believe I will call and see if I can get an appointment. I cannot handle not using the arm as is, and then I cannot seem to tolerate the pain when I do. I am afraid they will say nothing is wrong with it, which will be embarrassing, but I guess it is no matter at this point. I need to at least see.


----------



## Dragoon

Another vote for the sparkly unicorn!

He has the rest of his life to be a packhorse, but only a few magical times when a princess wants him for her unicorn!

Glad you're getting your arm looked at. It is not embarrassing to find out it is minor, it is smart. You are a busy person, and really need both your arms!
Interesting that your mom found Lucy difficult too. Does your husband find her hard to ride, but likes the challenge? 
When you describe her, I picture the tb mare here. She's just the prettiest thing, and even when tap dancing her frustration, looks like a dressage star!


----------



## gottatrot

Dragoon said:


> Glad you're getting your arm looked at. It is not embarrassing to find out it is minor, it is smart. You are a busy person, and really need both your arms!


Even if it is just soft tissue damage you can be told how exactly you should be using or not using it and how long it might take to heal.

Don't be embarrassed, you should realize people come in to the actual ER in the middle of the night for hiccups that have been going on for a half hour, stubbed toes, a kid that vomited _once_ (the dad ran in yelling), runny nose, mild sunburn...the list goes on and on. They are not embarrassed.

The people who are embarrassed have been gored by bulls or have fractured bones sticking out, and they are sorry someone made them come in. They apologize and say they would have waited until the clinic opened in the morning, but someone had stuck them in the car when they were unconscious. People like you and Foxhunter.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I agree; she won’t want to be a princess much longer. Even she said she was afraid she would outgrow the idea. Then she giggled, “I think I’ll always love unicorns though.” I don’t know that mom found Lucy difficult, but she didn’t ride her very long. My Dad said they wouldn’t get along because Lucy was to quick to get angry, and if she ever had someone’s bluff she would run with it.

I don’t think husband particularly enjoys a challenge. In fact, he always had a real respect for gentle horses. Horses that could get any job done without complaint were his favorites. He likes the talent she has though. He thinks she has just enough spice to be talented, but he always says she’s all bluff.

I imagine your tb mare is a lot like her! Lucy looks so much like that perfect tb to me, although she is a quarter horse. I think the stud she is out of is the English jumper variety of qh (who knew that existed?). 
@gottatrot I got the appointment for tomorrow. My friend says she thinks I did something to the ulnar nerve. Neither of us knew whether they would do anything for me or not, but hopefully they have some sort of advice anyways. 

I cannot imagine how it must take patience for a man screaming over something so little. I guess it is funny that they are not embarrassed. I know I already am! The others would be hard not to giggle about.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Bones and Zeus

“This must be the day for things to go wrong,” the little girl said to her mother. It summed up the day well.

“Ouch! Oh tell me that wasn’t an ant,” the woman muttered as she pulled down her pants. “I don’t see one. Wait, ouch!” Upon pulling down her pants yet again the culprit fell onto the floor. Google helped the woman to decide that Claritin mixed with Tylenol Cold, which she’d already consumed, likely wouldn’t kill her.

She was allergic to ants. It was a realization that came upon her a couple years back. They were saddled and ready to go, and now she hesitated. “We can stay home,” the oldest girl called as she bridled Bones. “No, we might as well go with this storm coming in. I think the Claritin will start working soon anyways.”

They had decided the oldest would pony Zeus. He was difficult to pony, always biting on the horse being ridden, and the woman didn’t feel ready to handle it from Cash. The girl was confident though, and off they went. 

The woman was noticing herself laying her weight onto the saddle horn, almost drifting in and out, when suddenly the oldest girl was up to where the road was being hit with water from the pivot. Bones was running backwards and the girl was yelling for her sister to help her. Horses tangled and Bones hit the fence as the woman grabbed the rope from the girl and pulled Zeus through the water. Bones backed out and the girl pushed him forward again. He ran through the pivot. He hated water, and it was a lot to ask the oldest girl, to pony Zeus and ride through the sprinkler.

Everything settled the woman gave Zeus back to the girl. Nausea was setting in and she wanted to hurry. After they made it to the arena she tied up and left for a minute, needing some time to get sick. A bit disoriented she came back and walked to her big colt. It took a moment for her to become aware that Zeus was running away with the little girl. “One rein stop him,” she yelled across the arena.

Zeus stopped and the little girl made her way up to her mother. “Do you want me to take him for a bit?” “Yes, I think I do.” The girl was frightened and her mother felt for her, although she wondered how she would manage the colt as dizzy as she was. Zeus was nervous, and she allowed him the freedom to begin loping faster circles. Occasionally she had to stop and step off sick, getting back on until the colt settled.

The girl wanted to go through each pattern on him once. She was scared and she wanted it for herself. The woman handed her back the colt and managed to bridle and step onto Cash. She didn’t ask the big colt for much, only to lope through the patterns a couple of times and hold her up while she got sick. 

Riding home she again caught herself closing her eyes and leaning forward onto her arms. “At least you have an appointment at the clinic already,” the girl explained. “Oh, hopefully I’m on the other side by then. I hate ants.”


----------



## gottatrot

Horse people! Riding and stopping to throw up, but still riding! I hope you feel better soon. :smile:


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot. I’m sure you would do the same thing... well, maybe you’d have known you were in anaphylaxis... so, my appointment turned into two different things. Oops. Definitely take the epi next time; dying is not so smart.

Oh, I did get a shot in the arm as well as the other though! Hopefully that will bring back some of the feeling in the fingers as swelling subsides.


----------



## gottatrot

Yes, I was thinking it was a good plan to head out somewhere farther from medical assistance...why not go on a long trail ride as your throat closes up? 
Anyway, it couldn't hurt to have a couple Benadryl in your pocket just in case you or someone else starts swelling rapidly when out riding. Often just taking two of those can slow things down to where you can get someone help. In the ER we give an H2 blocker which is Zantac or Pepcid, Benadryl which is an antihistamine, and steroids with Epi if it is very severe (tongue swelling, throat closing).
Something to realize is that allergic reactions can last more than 24 hrs (a lot longer than the medicines), so you usually need to take the pills every six hours until the symptoms go away.


----------



## Knave

Good to know Gotta! She said to combine the Zantac and Benadryl next time until I could get to the epi. I know it definitely is nice now to feel with it again. Little girl has an epi, and apparently I should have taken it. I thought about it, but I figured that maybe the Claritin would help. 

I didn’t struggle with breathing, but the throwing up and the blood pressure drop wasn’t good.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Pepcid and Benadryl is what PTL has to carry with her in the woods now that she knows she is allergic to bald faced hornet venom. It works really well. At our ER they told her to take that at the appropriate intervals for 72 hours any time she gets stung going forward and if at any time it appears that isn't taking care of it, she has to go in for shots. I am guessing probably solu-medrol and possibly an epi injection as well. I was given a series of massive doses of solu-medrol at one point and I can tell you from personal experience if you can nip the process in the bud before you get to that point your body and mind will thank you for not having to have solu-medrol. Being given solu-medrol infusions was one of the worst experiences of my life, I can't even begin to describe how mentally ill it made me. If I hadn't started to come down on my own they were considering putting me on antipsychotics to help stabilize my mind. Never, ever again will I go anywhere near that drug, I would rather be dead. So long story short, take your meds when you get bit and don't leave it go until it gets far enough that you need steroids and or epi.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

It was hot, but dark clouds covered the sky as they left to ride. They had intended to practice for the gymkhana, but everyone rushed into the roping pen for a chance to cut. The woman had tied Cash to the fence; with the storm coming in she thought she should be who warmed up Zeus.

In the corral she asked for a rope. She couldn’t swing it well, but she followed a steer on the little yellow colt and threw her loop a couple of times. Everyone else practiced cutting, but as the storm started to crack with lightning, the woman’s father roped the white calf.

She looked at her oldest girl, “give me that rope.” Zeus didn’t require encouragement to find his spot in behind the calf. She threw her rope and set a nice trap, and when they hollered for her to dally she pulled her slack and dallied to the horn. Zeus held the steer while the man set the ropes. He backed to hold the rope tight. The woman’s nerves jumbled, for she always had roped babies in a branding pen on colts before heeling a bigger steer. Zeus however was not nervous. He simply held the steer until she pulled her dallies.

The little girl called out, “I am so proud of you!” to the little colt. Then the lightning began hitting harder, and they rushed for home. Cash stumbled arguing over the alfalfa growing in the pivot, and he managed to regain his footing after taking a bite. He didn’t understand the rush towards home.


----------



## Dragoon

Omigosh!
Zeus caught a cow as big as he is!

What a good pony!

Can I ask what a pivot is? I've tried googling it and can't find an answer...I've been trying to figure it out by context...is it a ditch?


----------



## SueC

@Knave, I laughed about your heifer taking possession before the roof is on. :rofl: Our dog got right in on the action when we made her doghouse. Was in it before we finished the exterior cladding, and I had to winkle her out before we could put the foam floor in (old toddler mattress from an OpShop for $5). ...you've been having some medical adventures... good that you're on the mend now, do you know precisely what is up with the arm?

I agree with @Dragoon's unicorn vote and reasoning 100%! Count me in too. And a princess needs an ostler, so her Dad better dress up as one and practice the required deference to royalty! :Angel:
@gottatrot, I laughed so much at both your "bad patient" and ER posts (and then subsequent parodies about long trail riding etc). :rofl: Brett works in a medical practice (paperwork/IT/front desk) and fielded a phone call recently, "Hello, I think my husband is having a stroke, can I book an appointment with Dr X please?" ...on being told she needed to take him to the hospital and by the way her doctor was on holiday, she said, "Oh, we'll wait till he comes back." He often has to tell people that heart attacks etc are medical emergencies that should go immediately to ER, instead of trying to book in with the doctor... also they continually have druggies coming in trying to get doctors to prescribe opioids...


...your photographs are a feast as usual, @Knave. I'm going to put a mountain feast on my journal before I retire for the night!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@Dragoon a pivot is generally a center irrigation pivot. They are significantly less labor intensive than linear irrigation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_pivot_irrigation


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon he was so good! He is the coolest guy I think. @AndyTheCornbread is right about pivots. They are like long sprinkler systems, and at the very end are two big rainbird type sprinklers. They shoot water out back and forth crossing in the middle. So, when Bones was going down the road she tried to hurry through so he wouldn’t be hit, because he’s overly dramatic about any type of water. Zeus wouldn’t trot along quickly, and so she got stuck in the middle when it crossed, and Bones couldn’t see a way out. 

I added a picture where you can see a pivot running in the background.

@SueC he didn’t get the roof finished, but did get all the framework up on it. She still refuses to come out excepting for feed and I assume water. Lol. It is cute and appreciative I am sure, and I can picture Jesse doing the same thing.

Oh, I forgot to answer about the arm. I guess I tore a tendon.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Liking the pivot picture, not the torn tendon. I hope it heals up quickly and you feel better soon.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @AndyTheCornbread. The arm is doing much better since the shot. She said if it didn’t improve she’d inject the joint, but I think it is going to be fine as long as I’m a bit more careful...


----------



## SueC

Those mountains in the background look so tempting, @Knave. We have those types of sprinklers in the coastal farms here too, now I'll think of them as pivots!  And hooray for Zeus and the little girl! :loveshower:


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Zeus took their first town trip! Beamer also went.


----------



## Dragoon

Beautiful photos!
Zeus is going to be stellar at holding cows!

I'm picturing him dragging behind Bones causing them to get wet, then having to drag Bones through the sprinkler. 
Does he have any 'hurry' in him for the western games? What is he competing in? What is he best at? 
Can Bones go just to tag along? Maybe he just needs more exposure? My apologies if you've already thoroughly explored the issue...I mean no harm! I defer to your vastly greater experience...I was just imagining if he were my only horse, then I'd keep trying to fit that square peg in the round hole. 
You've got a fjord cutting cattle, so anything is possible!

Thanks for the pivot explanation...I looked at that link, and was so surprised to find out that crops are watered. I never knew...they aren't here near the Great Lakes. The fields are maybe sprayed for weeds...then nothing till harvest...boy, am I ever in a bubble.


----------



## Knave

Hi @Dragoon!

Zeus actually is capable of being quite fast. His slow loping circles has other horses kicking into a faster speed, and when I see him run in the corral he is especially fast. It surprises me a lot. I keep telling the little girl to keep him slow. I don’t think he has a mindset to get hot about the events, but I still think he needs started on them correctly.

I’m not sure which is his favorite. He’s so pleasant minded, and he seems happy enough to do anything. I kind of think his favorite thing he did was when I asked him to pull heavy. He was very proud of himself that day. He does seem to like cow work. I think that may end up being his cup of tea, and he also wants to have a really nice slide stop to him.

I have thought of trying to make Bones fit into that spot. I just don’t think he’s capable. Taking him to other places sees him dramatically self mutilating or bucking the whole day at the trailer, and it seems dangerous to himself and to any children around who could not read a horse. It also draws a ton of attention and I don’t do well with that...

I really wish he could, but I just think it’s not in his cards. Maybe someone could get him to work for it if he was their only horse and they dedicated a lot of time to socializing him, but I can’t handle all of it myself. It makes me stressed out and I found myself irritated with him this spring. I know he can’t help it, so I don’t want to be mad at him either. He is so kind and tries so hard.

I can’t imagine living in a place with so much water!


----------



## Knave

Skittles

The cat had been with the couple for many years. She was with them before they were married and before their children were born. The woman worked at an Arabian ranch when she originally came to belong to them. Her boss owned the cat, and they did not see eye-to-eye. 

At lunch when the woman came to her boss’s door she would play with the cat. She laughed at the difficulties between the family and the cat, and so when asked if she would take her she agreed. The first night Skittles slammed into the wall after waking the man by biting him hard on the face.

The animosity between the man and the cat stayed in the air that first year. They didn’t enjoy each other’s company, but they managed to tolerate one another by avoidance. When the couple moved though the anger the man held towards the cat evaporated.

The ranch bunk house was in terrible shape. It was likely unimaginable to most. Each drawer in the kitchen was filled with mouse droppings, and that smell hung in the air. As the woman went to work cleaning, Skittles went to work hunting. Once she tired of eating them, she left mounds of dead mice in the hall. For a couple of weeks there was never a dead pile less than 12 each day, but after she cleared it out she kept it clean. A couple of mice a week were left, and the house finally felt slightly more livable.

When the oldest daughter was born they left the house. They were worried about Skittles and their new baby. For all her value to them, she had stayed a mean cat. Company was warned of her temperament, but no matter their preparedness she managed to surprise attack them from behind a couch or chair. No one left unscathed. The couple was gifted a sign that hung in their kitchen, “Beware of the dog, but don’t trust the cat either.”

Surprisingly, Skittles was kind with the new addition to the family. She laid by her crib protecting the infant, and allowed her hair to even be pulled out as the baby grew. Soon another baby joined their little family. As the babies grew to toddlers, Skittles would begin a discipline move.

It was as if one day she decided the toddler was old enough to learn better, and all of the pain they had caused her was now due repayment. She never truly hurt her charges, but she began disciplining them with extreme strictness. She knocked them off their feet and scared them for the most minor infraction. 

A couple more moves and they settled in the house that Lord willing would remain their home forever. Skittles never allowed a rodent in, although somehow she tolerated the pets the children would bring home. 

As the children grew into young ladies, she became old. One day she was too old to discipline the family by biting, and so she began a new tactic of peeing in the culprit’s laundry. Her new game was unappreciated, but extremely successful, she was treated like a queen for the last years of her life.

This day she was buried underneath a hedge of roses. The girls had not known a day without her, and it had been many days since the couple had. She would be missed.


----------



## gottatrot

What a beautiful story. Very sad to lose a good friend but what a cat! Our female runs the house, I always say there is a reason they call female cats queens. Right now as I am typing she is pawing my arm so I will stop and pet her.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @gottatrot! She was a good cat. I doubt I will see a better hunter than her. She didn’t have front claws either. We were always kind of glad about that with her, just because she was so mean. No one figured she would be tolerable with claws.

She definitely was the queen!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Sorry to hear your long time cat died.

We have a love hate relationship with cats on my place. I hate them but my oldest daughter loves them so we have two that live outside and hunt mice in the barn. The eagles and owls also love them...for snacks, so our cats don't typically last more than a few years. The two we have now are over a year old now and haven't got eaten yet. If they make it until my daughter graduates high school they will be going with her when she moves out and after that we won't have any more cats. Large flats of decon are much more effective on mice than cats are so I will go back to doing that after my daughter moves out. The other animals like the dogs can't get into the barn because of the way I have it fenced so I don't worry about the dogs etc. getting into the decon.


----------



## Knave

@AndyTheCornbread thank you. She was unique to have lasted so long, but she also didn’t believe she needed to go outside more than a few moments at a time. I am not sure how old she was, but I owned her for sixteen years. 

Most cats are taken out by coyotes or farm equipment around here, so I try to not get overly attached to the outside ones. It seems to be feast or famine with them. I was attached to one who got ran over, and so I try very much to be guarded with them. I do like cats a lot. I understand why your daughter does. I am not sure why I am so fond of them, but I always have liked cats. Skittles especially I loved. Probably a lot of it was because of how long I knew her, but also I think it was because she simply demanded respect. Lol


----------



## knightrider

My daughter lost her beloved cat last week, soon after losing the fellow that she planned to spend her life with. And then two days later, her hamster died. He had lived far longer than hamsters are expected to live, and we could see that he was going to pass soon, but my daughter has had a terrible summer of losses.

Reading your story made me cry all over again for our beloved kitty, who happens to look just like your Skittles. Unlike Skittles, my daughter's kitty, Tiger, was sweet and skittish. We found his mother on a trail ride. My daughter was 10 and riding with a buddy neighbor when two kittens began following us from the woods, crying piteously. The two young girls wanted to take the kittens, but we moms assured the girls that the kittens doubtless had a mom hiding in the woods, and we must leave them alone.

After the kittens followed us for 2 miles, we gave up on the idea of a mom who loved and cared for them, and each girl cuddled a kitten on her saddle horn all the way home. Ours was a female, who got pregnant before we got her spayed. After the kittens were weaned, I got the mom spayed, (who never did get friendly but stayed feral) and found a home for her in a farm barn, but I let my daughter keep one kitten. That kitten was Tiger. Tiger also acted somewhat feral, but he was devoted to our daughter. She was the only one who could hold him or play with him, and he let her do anything with him--dress him in doll clothes, "dance" him, turn him upside down. He didn't let her out of his sight when he was in the house. Tiger was a huge loss to my daughter. I'm sure Skittles was for you also, and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I am sorry for how hard of a time your daughter has had. One of the hardest things in the world must be to watch your children suffer. I can’t stand when mine are having a hard season. I also am sorry for you about Tiger.

I think things happen in threes. Hopefully now that three bad things have happened it can look bright again for her. Is she doing better yet?


----------



## knightrider

Thank you for asking. Some days are better than others. For a while, we think, ah, she's finally coming out of it. And then . . . tailspin. I went through a similar heartache, and I remember how it goes. They say grief goes in stages, but I found it to be all swirled around, all the stages coming and going.


----------



## Knave

I hope she comes through it sooner than later @knightrider.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade

Gymkhana practice continued as the fair neared. Zeus seemed to progress each day, as did both of the girls. The woman constantly reminded the little girl that Zeus needed to be kept slow and calm for his first time competing in the events. He was still a two-year-old, although it often seemed forgotten with his friendly and willing nature. 

The pair were now loping through the patterns, which was all desired from the little yellow colt. The black horse seemed ready to run, and his rider also needed occasional reminders to keep him calm. It would be exciting to see what the black horse would do once asked to run at the fair. Would he be competitive? Would he get wound or keep his head? At this point it seemed he was set up for success, but no one could know what a horse would do before they performed in a higher stress environment. Jimmy had a tendency towards getting hotter in town. He was the type to want to do well and take it all very seriously.

The couple managed a day away and took Lucy and Cash on a picnic. They were all ready for a break from the arena. With only three days left before the fair, everyone again needed a break from the gymkhana events. 

The oldest girl was tired from a hard stretch of farming, and before napping they saddled up and had a cutting practice. She was giddy with lack of sleep, and somehow she managed to sit tight in the saddle as the black horse sat down and worked hard. Zeus’s girl struggled with slowing down to the colt’s level. He showed potential for learning to cut, but he was still stuck in the abcs of the game. It was hard for the girl to hold back and work at what she needed to, but it was a good lesson for the both of them. It was also a nice change from the speed games.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Cashman

The oldest girl had another long night at work. With her lack of concentration starting a pivot, her mother recommended a day off of riding to her. It wouldn’t hurt the black horse, and the girl needed a nap before returning to the fields. 

That left the woman and the youngest daughter a ride that could be different. The young horses had seen enough of the arena, so they decided to take them out and resume their old games. First they played war to warm up, and then they became fairies riding Pegasus through the clouds.

After a lunch break they took the two colts out again. This time they went exploring. Zeus enjoyed seeing new things with a sort of bright eyed curiosity. Cash behaved more like one would assume a colt would, occasionally snorting and spooking at the sights.

The woman asked the girl if she thought she could lope Zeus around a pivot. Zeus hadn’t yet been given the opportunity to simply move out like he should have, and the woman thought the pivot would give him that freedom. The girl smiled wide. “I’m pretty sure I can,” she offered. “I haven’t gotten to lope around a pivot for so long! It makes me think of Moon.”

Zeus easily broke into a smooth lope beside Cash. He wasn’t one to hook onto another horse, so occasionally he would slide into another direction and the girl eased him back towards her mother. “How does it feel?” her mother questioned as they loped side by side over the fresh cut alfalfa. “It feels like I could do anything! It is wonderful.” Joy filled the girl’s voice.

They waved to the woman’s grandmother as they trotted past her house. She was working in the yard and stood to wave her own greeting in return. They didn’t stop only for the benefit of the colts easily trotting along. Nearing the end of the pivot they resumed a lazy walk.

The little girl explained her love for the young yellow colt. With the sun shining hot and the smell of the fresh hay in the air, the woman couldn’t help but feel the joy along with her.


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome day! My heart sings to hear that Moon is still present, in a way...
How neat to hear of an exceedingly sane horse! The horse of a lifetime! At a girl's perfect age...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon he definitely feels like the horse of a lifetime! I was telling my husband last night how I wished we owned another Zeus. He is just the nicest guy. I wonder if all fjords are so nice.


----------



## Knave

Zeus, Beamer, Jimmy and Cashman

The fair had finally arrived. Perfectly groomed horses stepped out of the trailer. Beamer had seen town before many times, but for the colts it was a brand new environment. They had trailered to the arena one time before, but this was different. Trailers filled the grounds. Kids and horses ran around almost chaotically, and colors filled the vision.

The first thing Cash noticed as the woman tied him to the trailer was a tiny pony jumping into the scene from a pickup bed. He was not happy about the cute little creature, and the woman figured he would stay where she tied him. Zeus also noticed the tiny horse, but curiosity seemed to fill his eyes as he was led closer.

It was the woman who first stepped into his saddle. He felt like any colt might at his first show. He was overwhelmed with the sights and considered running. Eventually he seemed to settle, and the little girl climbed up into the saddle. 

The black horse arrived in a different trailer. He was hot off the start. The oldest girl loped circle after circle in an effort to calm his nerves. As the events began the pair struggled. Each event went a little worse, but the girl managed to keep trying. He was not made for the games. 

Beamer also didn’t enjoy the gymkhana events, but when the oldest girl ran the barrels on him he did his best for her. The man rode him the rest of the time to help Zeus through his first gymkhana.

The first event for Zeus didn’t go perfectly either. He had never seen the crowd or the judges before, and he spooked and tried running out of the pattern. The man had to ride over and help the girl and the colt make it though. Tears of embarrassment and fear dropped down the girl’s face, but she made it through.

However, the next event was the barrels, and Zeus did much better. Each race he improved, and the man no longer had to help the girl. Her tears were replaced with a big smile. By his last event he seemed like an old pro. He loved the attention and the excitement of the gymkhana. Many people were confused as to what he was, and the girl responded to questions of his breeding consistently. People were shocked at his youth, and he ended up making a good impression on everyone. 

Once the girls were finished for the day, the woman finally stepped onto Cash. He had decided to accept town as the day went on. She walked him around and trotted some circles in the warm-up arena as foot races began in the main arenas. 

Although the oldest girl was frustrated with her performance, it was mostly a successful day. Everyone was glad it was over, for it always seemed long, but also each of them had some happiness in their day. The couple was proud of their girls. Each rode well, and each displayed good attitudes. The little girl pulled herself together after her initial scare, and she managed to have a great day on her colt. The oldest girl rode for the horse after she realized she was not going to be competitive. She had a great attitude and enjoyed the social aspect of it all. They had many reasons to be proud.


----------



## SueC

I'm glad you all had a productive day! 

...and I love the dorsal stripe through Zeus's tail!


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, I'm proud of you all!
Especially big girl! For her attitude to change to one of, I'm training Jimmy. Its hard for a competitive person to handle that disappointment...why did Jimmy fall apart? Isn't he the mature horse?

I'm laughing at the thought of Zeus becoming a big ham and deciding he likes being the center of attention!

Cash behaved while moving around the crowds? Maybe he was worried it was another auction, and he would lose his herd...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC, I do too. He wags it like Marsha Brady when he moves too!
@Dragoon I kind of thought he might do what he did. He takes competition uber seriously, and it is hard for a horse like that to handle gaming. Often one sees horses getting very hot in that environment. The problem was that he not only got hot, like I assumed he would, but he also messed up the events. That part surprised me. From the first event forward, it was like he couldn’t handle it at all. The first event was poles. On the run down he slid and spun, trying to not even begin.

She continued on, managing to face him correctly and go. I figured at the time that would be the end of that part of it, and that he would fall apart more going into the arena. He did get hot about that, enough so I led him in for her or she wouldn’t have been able to get him in. She surprised me in handling all of that. She didn’t get scared and quit as he got so intense. However, then he decided to spook of the barrels, fighting her to get near them. 

He spooked so intently at the line during keyhole, which he had practiced many times, that a judge (a friend) came and saved her the moment I thought he was going to decide enough was enough and buck her off. He must have read it exactly as I did. 

I was very proud of her. She herself tends toward being very competitive at most things, and she has never handled doing poorly well.
Keeping a good attitude made me so happy with her. She hasn’t done much training either, and for her to work through those issues also surprised me about her and made me proud. I wish for her sake that she would have traded horses to Beamer, but at the same time I am uber proud that she stuck through it all.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy and Cashman

Another day of fair saw the three horses again stepping out of the trailer into a busy and colorful environment. Although many more horses, venders and people filled the area, the chaos of the gymkhana was not present. Adults rode in a logical manner. One could guess their reactions, and they tended towards politeness. 

Cash was a bit watchy when the woman stepped into the saddle, but he remembered what he had already seen. Lucy was seeming more of a spicy horse, snorting and shying, but she managed without acting on her dramatics and settled quickly enough. 

A man played with a can, his horse jumping and watching him worried. The woman teased the stranger, “If you get me bucked off I will throw that can under your horse.” Cash continued getting more and more secure in the new environment, and he quickly seemed as calm as any horse. His brand drew attention from the occasional cowboy.

Some teased the woman, while others asked questions about where he was gathered. His youth was surprising to the people who’s attention he caught, because he looked and acted like a much older horse. Some complemented the young horse, even to their companions. Others held a distaste for him, but almost everyone was friendly to the woman. 

She was much more comfortable with the cowboys than she was with the crowd. The man however didn’t have the anxiety about people she held so close, and he enjoyed his time in both places. After Lucy settled he spent some time in the stands before stepping onto Beamer.

Beamer seemed to enjoy the setting. Although the gymkhana environment was unsettling for him, he always shined in a ranch rodeo crowd. He was the epitome of the cowboy horse. He was not fancy, but he was solid, quiet when needed and ambitious when asked to be. 

The men’s team did not draw up until one of the final heats. Beamer performed perfectly, although the team had a difficult run of it. A calf was roped incorrectly, and the team had to pull off the rope before continuing. The man roped well himself, and he was happy he took the old horse. As the couple rode back to the trailer he wondered if it would be Beamer’s last team branding. He hoped Lucy would take his place, but he loved the plain sorrel gelding.

The woman responded that with any luck he would have many more branding competitions in his future with their girls. Likely, if she branded the next year she would also use the experienced old timer instead of the big colt.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Zeus

With the fair over, the two colts had begun working on other skill sets. The little girl and her mother were happy with the change. They took their time loping around a pivot, exploring the brush, and playing with the roping steers.

One day they found a wild kitten in the brush. It was particularly beautiful, and the woman picked the scared animal up. If they didn’t have too many cats as it was she would have toted the creature home. Instead they enjoyed the pretty colors and set the wild thing back into the brush.

Zeus did wonderfully on his first rides into the brush. Often colts took a while to decide if they would tolerate the idea, but he seemed to enjoy himself without a moment of hesitation. The little girl didn’t consider questioning how he would do, and exploring with the two colts was a pleasure for the woman.

Roping was another adventure they were jumping headfirst into. The girl was excited to learn, but lacking her own skill set for handling the colt and the rope together. The woman asked the man to build them breakaway hondas for their ropes. He showed them a trick he used in his calf tying days for breakaway ropes, but he did have a honda for them to use. It was an exciting time for the colts and their riders. Soon fall work would begin, but for now they would have some fun with their freedom.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Cashman

Zeus was having an interesting day. He didn’t like leaving the yard, because with the older horses in the pasture, Lucy ended up left alone in the corral. Her high pitched yelling made him nervous that something was amiss, and the wind seemed to carry her voice wherever they went. 

At the arena they warmed up and then brought the cattle in. They practiced roping with their new breakaways and practiced just tracking the cattle. Suddenly it clicked in the little yellow colt’s mind. He was the one moving the cattle. All at once the games were much more interesting. He ran after the steers, and a couple cattle in, he jumped at the white calf with his ears pinned, trying to strike out at him. He wanted to bully.

The woman had thought he would be aggressive once he figured it out. He was a naturally playful type, although a bit rough, often tormenting the other horses. It would now take time to teach him the rules. Aggressive horses needed to learn to play with a new style while keeping back. It was a touchy line in training, keeping the joy and confidence in the young horse while asking him to alter his natural inclinations. 

It would be interesting to watch the young girl teeter on the line for the next year or two. She loved cutting, but she had yet to learn how a horse became a cutter. The forwardness and aggression were new to her, and it was as frightening as it was exciting.

On their ride home they saw the pivot running on a field which was being torn out. It had been since the woman was a child that she had taken a horse through the sprinkler intentionally. Soon the horses and riders were soaked through, laughter filling the field. They couldn’t imagine a better way to spend a summer day.


----------



## SueC

Wow!


----------



## Dragoon

Cash is a big brown beauty! He always has the nicest silhouettes!

Am I the only one feeling sorry for the white calf? Awww, it's just a baby, don't hurt it Zeus!!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @SueC!
@Dragoon I would feel bad for that little heifer, but she has a terrible attitude!! I roped her with my husband’s makeshift breakaway, and instead of popping off it kind of clamped down on a single leg. Cash and I drug her for a second, realized it was a loosing battle, and I put her in the catch pen to pull the rope off. She is mean I tell you! She is going to hurt someone herself. Luckily roping steers (just a term, as obviously some are heifers in our bunch) get sold in the fall, or kept for meat, because she would be awful to have around too long. I sorted her out the last couple days. I don’t even want to deal with her attitude.

Thank you about Cash. I think he’s handsome too. It surprises me, and I don’t know if he’ll lose his looks as he ages, since he is so young, but I think he’s very attractive.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The woman was thrilled when the man explained to her that he had a couple of days that he could leave and take their camping trip. They had wanted to take a trip to celebrate their fifteenth anniversary, but obligations had gotten in the way. Happily she loaded their necessities into the horse trailer.

Cashman and Lucy were chosen to accompany the couple. They camped in the mountains where they ran cows in the summer. They rode the country for fun on this trip, talking to the cows they rode across and checking waters they came to.

One morning they rode across large herds of mustangs. The closest herd contained around forty horses, a buckskin colt standing out from the others. The woman was surprised to see so many horses in their allotment, and the man hollered at them so they would trot over the horizon away from their saddle horses. Cash stood like a statue watching the herd, mimicking the way a stud stands guard over his harem. Lucy talked to the horses as they crested the horizon, and a few called back to her.

The couple were proud of their horses as they rode further into the mountains. They picnicked under the quakies, and the woman’s head started to hurt as they rode back down the mountain range. Lost in her thoughts and self pity, Cash caught her off guard as he whirled and ran. Getting him stopped she looked to see her attacker, and giggled as the little buck bounced along away from his hiding place. The man laughed as well at the over reaction of the big colt, and they continued up and down back to where they were sleeping in the trailer.

That night they rode bareback up a steep ridge after watering the horses. The woman was sure she would struggle, as she had rarely sat on the big colt bareback, and he didn't seem appreciative of those moments. However, he happily strode along, looking to stretch his well used muscles as he climbed the steep ridge. As unexpected as Cashman’s good behavior for the little ride, Lucy was showing her spice. She had been tired earlier, and now she was annoyed and rather light in her front end on their decent. 

During the nights the horses kept them awake. Cash pawed the trailer where they slept, and cows came in trying to steal the hay. Their last ride showed a tired Lucy. She occasionally glanced woefully in the direction of the trailer. She was ready for the ride home. Cashman moved out quickly and steadily. He covered country as if he had somewhere to be.

A jackrabbit jumped unexpectedly out of a brush, causing Cashman to again whirl and begin to run. He dropped a leg in a badger hole in his rush, and the ground came towards them quickly. Somehow he recovered, and the couple again laughed at his reaction. 

They told each other stories of the jackrabbit meetings and the rehashing they would have. Then, as they made their way back another rabbit jumped ahead, and both horses spooked. The couple laughed about what he would tell in the meeting, how he managed to spook both horses in one go.

It was a good trip. As they loaded tired horses into the trailer to make the trek home, the woman wondered if they were a dying breed. She wondered if cowboys were soon to be extinguished from the high deserts. She hoped they would always find their home where she did, and the man told her he assumed they would always be.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> ...During the nights the horses kept them awake...


My friends always want to go horse camping, but I remember this same thing from the times that I have...

Seriously, it sounds like it was a wonderful time. I hope there will always be cowboys in the high desert too.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it was fun! The sleeping definitely lacked though. 

I was just thinking about that because of a thread on here. I bowed out, but that livestock vs horses thread was running through my head.


----------



## lb27312

Wow that camping trip sounds awesome! In my opinion it's a wonderful way to celebrate an anniversary.... Congrats!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

For sleeping a high line works well to keep them away from the trailer. The other thing that works really well is a portable electric fence. When I am truck camping I bring along T-Posts, a post pounder, insulators, wire and flagging tape etc. and I set up two electric fence pens so the horses can't fight with each other and they can't drive me nuts by making noise, snuffling the tent and so on. Other than the sleeping thing it sounds like a great 15th wedding anniversary trip. Congratulations on your 15th year of marriage! ...even if the trip came a bit late it's still definitely worth celebrating and a camping trip sounds like a great way to do it.


----------



## gottatrot

AndyTheCornbread said:


> The other thing that works really well is a portable electric fence.


We put ours in a portable electric fence. There was all kinds of rustling and snuffling in the night. In the morning, two of the horses were squished into the same tiny pen together. ??? We wondered how that happened.


----------



## SueC

Two common methods: ;-)


----------



## Knave

@lb27312 Thank you! It was fun.
@AndyTheCornbread our electric charger is broken sadly, and to be honest I’ve never high lined a horse before! I don’t know how that works. I would like to know how though, if you wouldn’t mind explaining.


----------



## Knave

@SueC those are two very good ways. Lol

I imagine either way would make some rustling @gottatrot. I’ve taken camping trips with horses who didn’t keep me up before with electric fence, but they were a bit further off the trailer or tent.


----------



## knightrider

Your trip sounds like the perfect idyll. How wonderful!



> During the nights the horses kept them awake


I used to high line about twice a year for 5 nights and 6 days. I think I got careless one year and tied them too loosely--they'd done so well for so many years. That year both my horses got the high line caught and got slightly injured . . . so I went to electric pens which I love. It's a pain to set up the pen, but if you are going to be there for a bit, it's so much nicer than high lining. When I was high lining, I'd bring extra halters in case the horses started to get halter rubs . . . which was a worry and a pain.

I'm going to assume @AndyTheCornbread can explain high lining better than me, and my horses got hurt on it, so I'm probably not the best person to explain how I did it. I also have to say that every year where I camp, people's horses get hurt high lining, usually a horse not used to it, of course, but I've never seen a horse get hurt with electric.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I like using the knot savers with a swivel in the line with a bell and then tying off to those. Outfitters supply places sell kits that include everything you need for a high line if you don't want to assemble one yourself. If you want to assemble one yourself be sure to use a static line of some sort not a dynamic line and you can use old cinch straps for tree savers. Here is a video on how to tie one using a Dutchman/Truckers hitch and he shows the various ways to tie off to the line including the knot savers:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

One thing he doesn't cover is how far to space your horses. I always put them far enough apart that at the ends of their ropes they can't stand backside to backside and kick each other but if your horses get along spacing them far enough apart so they can't get tangled in each other's ropes is far enough(_about 12 feet_).


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

It should probably go without saying that if your horse can't stand tied for at least 8 hours then a highline is probably not a good idea. Horses have to be taught to highline and the first step in that is knowing how to stand tied for many hours at a time. Electric fences just plain work better especially if you are truck camping and can bring the gear to setup a nice one. Anytime you have horses tied to ropes there is the possibility of accidents so training is a must.

Height wise I make sure the line is well above the horse's heads so there is no way even if one is pulling it down that another one can get a leg over the main line.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @AndyTheCornbread. I figured it was like described I guess. I haven’t been around it. Like you, usually we just take an electric fence if doing something of the sort.
@knightrider I always figured it would be an easy injury set up... then you see people stake horses out just fine and I can’t even get my milk cow broke to stake out. 

I can tie up my horses worry free for as long as I’d want (well, Bones has his issues of course), but I can see why it would be easier to just electric fence a section too. We had little panels that husband made in high school for rodeo. They would have been fine, but they kind of need another bar welded in.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

Occasionally the couple would have rides where they simply felt playful. This was one of those nights. Cash did not yet know about the nights filled with random half-wild ideas and fun.

The man rode Lucy into the corral which only held Zeus. The woman giggled, “Let’s turn him loose and go ride!” “Why?” questioned the man. “For the fun of it. Plus it is always good for our horses to learn to handle a free horse.” Shaking his head at his crazy wife, he opened the gate and off they rode.

Zeus bucked and raced through the pivot. He wandered short distances to barge back through the two other young horses. Cash surprised the woman, acting as if nothing were different. Lucy tightened occasionally, wondering what would come next.

The man gently threw his rope around the neck of the little colt, leading him short distances before turning him free to run. Zeus was enjoying his freedom and his company. He had learned quickly to crawl under the hotwire corral the other horses were currently pastured in. Solitary was no fun for the little horse, but for his own safety, as well as the other horses, he had been confined.

Eventually they put him back into his home, and went looking for more fun. The man took off after one of the geese, and the woman asked Cashman to climb the mounting block. He was beginning to understand the fun of the ride. They left and rode to the tarped hay, playing with the tarps to see if the horses would panic.

Lucy would jump, but Cash ignored the play in favor of trying to sneak bites from the stack. Yet, as they rode past the gravel pile the little white dog ran up and down the mound, surprising the big colt. He spooked and scattered, and when the woman stopped him she giggled at his over reaction.

It was a beautiful damp night, and the fun was good for all of them. Those kinds of nights were worth remembering.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The sun rose big and red as the trailers pulled into the water trap. Fall work for them began on the valley floor, weaning the pairs gathered there. It was a day the woman would have preferred Bones, but Cash needed to learn the different jobs he would be required to do.

He was calm in the herd, although he didn’t have the quickness or knowledge required to be especially good at the job yet. Lucy however showed her talent when the moment required skill, only to calm exactly as she should have when slowness was necessary. A stray calf found itself on the end of her rope when he refused, and Lucy thought she would buck until she soon realized the difficulty of bucking with a heavy calf dragging behind.

Once the calves were sorted, they were loaded into trailers to be taken to the ranch weaning lot. The woman stayed behind with the horses and next load of calves. Cash whinnied his goodbyes as the trailers drove away, and guarded the gate until they were long past. 

They meandered around then. Looking for adventures or some special treasure, the big colt and the woman waited the hours it would take for the trailers to return. As they wandered their only find was new pairs to bring back for weaning. Once they returned with the pairs they were obligated to stay and make sure the calves did not make their way out of the trap.

With the welcome sight of the trailers the rest of the calves were loaded and taken home. The riders all seemed happy with the return of fall and their first horseback work day. The tired feeling that always seemed to attach itself to outside work days, no matter the exertion, was a welcome feeling to healthy bodies.


----------



## SueC

Beautiful narratives, @Knave - love that freedom ride especially. And the photos are breathtaking!


----------



## Knave

The Man and his Daughter

As the woman watched them, she remembered her own childhood. She remembered the day her father told her he would watch her trim her own horse. 

Now it was the man’s turn to work with his child. A sense of pride filled him when he handed her the rasp. He walked away, shoeing the big colt as the girl struggled to balance the hoof against her thighs on the older horse. He knew the girl worked better when given room to breath and think.

A biting fly caught the big colt just wrong, and he pulled back, dropping the man into a grain bucket filled with water. His wife laughed, and he grumbled in return with good humor. He was happy with the colt, who stood so quietly the rest of the time. Occasionally he checked his daughter’s work, and he brought her over to Cash’s side to show her the changes he wanted her to make.

The older girl’s perfectionism made her first effort a successful one. It was hard work, and that surprised her, but she was proud of her accomplishment when her father praised her result.


----------



## SueC

Congratulations! I like her alternative way of cradling the hind foot. I tend to stick their legs on my thigh and then they like to lean their weight on me! :rofl: This way, they couldn't do that.

And man, does Cash have a behind on him! He and Sunsmart could have a "massive behind" competition and it'd be close to a draw, probably. If you need to plough the land for potatoes, we both know which horse is going to do it, either side of the world...


----------



## Knave

I liked it too! I also put it up on my thighs. I’ve heard horse like it better when you keep it lower, so I thought it was a cool thing she did. I don’t know if a younger horse would be safe, but Beamer was very happy with the arrangement.


----------



## SueC

Further to the above comment, I just found some photos of Sunsmart's behind for you! 

This one was when Julian joined the gang. Sunsmart is the quiet one in the photo with his bottom pointing in your direction.



The angle isn't quite right to show off its mightiness to full advantage. This photo actually shows it a little better:

]

The front end is like that too... compare it with the chestnut's...



But just for you, I'm going to go out there today to try to get one that shows off his backside to its best advantage, from the same angle as this:










...no question Cash is taller... and he's not even finished growing yet, so probably he will end up with the champion backside of them all!


----------



## Knave

He does have a nice backside! Cash has a massive hind end now, so I can only image at 6. 

My father once said that horses too developed at 3 end up being unattractive horses, so we will have to see. I won’t care about his looks much anyways, or I wouldn’t have bought a mustang. Usually they have weak hindquarters and awkward looks.


----------



## Knave

@SueC how tall is Sunsmart? Last I measured Cash was 16, but he could have grown since.


----------



## SueC

He's 15.2hh. And yet because he's so massive, he looks much taller. I'm 5'11"...






Romeo was the same height as your Cash is now, but built more like Bones.

You know what Cash and Sunsmart have in common, besides majestic behinds? Draught horse genes. It's in the French Trotter, and it's in your mustang.

These are old photos of Sunsmart's great-grandmother, a pure French Trotter - she was over 16hh. Compare her to Cash - she's a bit like Cash crossed with a TB - and of course, French Trotters were developed from draught and carriage horses, and TBs...
























































Cash looks _wonderful_  in that harness. Last time I saw a harness like that was as a kid; our riding school had a few people who drove as well as rode (the same horses) - here's an old photo:










...from this post with more pictures: https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...onkeys-other-people-479466/page6/#post7663010

Real traditional gear!


----------



## Knave

I didn’t know there was draught in the trotters! I did think Sunsmart was taller than he is, and I don’t know why because 15.2 is taller than any of mine other than Cash and Pete. Our usual horses are around 15. 

I like the old harness. I finally have it figured out. I saw a man who used many teams in his youth; and who’s father was talented at starting teams. He told me I needed to spend much more time simply driving him before beginning pulling. Although he said this, like grandpa, he explained that an old horse always taught a young horse. This puts me at a major disadvantage. 

I have been trying to drive him occasionally. I need to get Zeus back into harness too!


----------



## SueC

Where did you actually find that harness? Do you know much of its history?

I don't think Standardbreds have much in the way of draught DNA, other than from interbreeding with European trotter lines which have some - and particularly the French Trotter had that in its history, and you can really see it in them, in their calibre, deep chests and powerful hindquarters. They're not a "light" trotting breed.

I think it can get confusing because these days, pretty much all trotting breed stud books accept interbreeding with other trotting breeds - but originally, some of these breeds were very distinct.


----------



## Knave

@SueC the harness was at the ranch. I believe it was Grandpa’s Dad’s, although he used it. I asked if I could take a harness from the ranch, and from the years of use there were many. The two last used were tied together for the team. No one minded me taking a set, because they do nothing but sit in the last 50 years. There were smaller and larger collars, and when we once cleaned up the ranch a lot of tack was thrown away. Many harnesses disappeared to the dump over that cleaning, and now I wish I would have known I’d grow up to want one or two. I may ask for another collar and hames for Zeus.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The air held in it the promise of fall. The few bulls they had gathered weaning were fighting, threatening to tear up the corral, so the riders found themselves stepping onto their horses in the afternoon. The woman trotted around the small group, and as one took a step away from her another took advantage and hit him, swinging the big opponent around and into a water trough and the fence. The crack of a fence post sounded as though a gunshot had been fired.

Cash spooked, and in stopping him the woman hoped to not be hit while distracted. Straightening back up, she muttered to herself, “Now I’m scared.” “Well what did you expect?” she heard her father ask in response. “They are bulls.” 

“They aren’t usually this bad,” but everyone was again moving at work. Bulls often fought in moments they felt they had an upper hand, so it wasn’t unexpected when fights broke out at each gate. The woman’s fear was seeping into the big colt, and he watched his surroundings intently. 

The man spun Lucy around scolding her in a moment of ease with the bulls. One bull had a broken penis, and it bled a little trail after hitting it on a spiked brush. 

The horses soon settled, and the brown horse and Lucy each took to task of keeping the worst fighters separated and moving. Cash pushed along the others, and soon they were where they would be left.

On the way back, the woman lost in a daydream, Cash spun around and ran, in a big powerful leap. When the woman stopped him her father shook his head. They both teased her and the big colt as they rode. It was a fun walk back.


----------



## Dragoon

Did you put down the one with a broken penis?!

My stomach is turning when I think of him trying to pee...poor guy!

Cash sounds like all sorts of fun!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon we did not put him down. Sadly, broken penises are a more common injury than you would think. The unfortunate bulls are sold, I assume, to probably make low end meats like fast food.

Sometimes you can tell an animal is miserable, and they lose weight and sulk. This happens with things like foot rot or sicknesses. Bulls with broken penises are not that way luckily. Their worst thing it seems to me is that they don’t want to fight, and they get scared of the other bulls. I guess that fighting probably knocks it around and makes it hurt.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

They actually don't make bad burger and meat in general if you corn feed them for a while before slaughter. I mean its not 18 month old steer level tender but it is still usually really good.


----------



## Knave

Hmm @AndyTheCornbread... I am not picky; really I’m not. To be honest though, I don’t like great big steaks. I imagine I would really not like a giant steak from a five or six year old bull. Lol. Maybe I would.

Ben K Greene wrote that “aged” beef did not at the time mean hung to age, but it meant an older animal. Only women ate young beef he went on to explain. Lol. Maybe I am more dainty than anyone thought!


----------



## SueC

In France, they're now dry-aging retired dairy and beef breeder cows around age 12, and they say the quality is similar to Wagyu. I'd try it, but couldn't afford it apparently, unless we did DIY. Here's a link: https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08...ender-hit-with-chefs-and-restaurants/11456198


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

How you treat the meat after you kill it has a ton a ton to do with end result. If you can let it hang and age so that the bacteria breaks down the muscle fibers, you can take an old rangy bull and make some really tasty meat out of him as far as tender goes. The flavor of the fat that is in their muscles has a lot to do with diet. If it has been out eating sage and bunch grass until right before it was killed it will probably be pretty rank. Put it on corn and alfalfa for six months before slaughter and you would never guess it was a bull. Sometimes you can get a screaming good deal on a 5 or 6 year old bull at auction and if you feed him for six months after and then hang and age the meat. You would never guess it was a bull by the time it hits your plate. I am actually really picky about what kind of meat I eat, especially how it was raised. I would bet I am way more picky than most but I figure if I am going to pay for the animal and care for it and butcher it eventually etc. I want to make sure I do the best job possible. Anything worth doing is worth doing well. 

We had dairy cattle and beef cattle growing up and when one of your dairy cows gets too old to fresh up...well let's just say that I learned a lot about how to make much less than premium beef taste great growing up


----------



## SueC

In France, they feed herbs like sage and rosemary to table rabbits for a few weeks pre processing to add flavour - I've tried meat like that and I love it! Also milk from a cow feeding on a wild mountain pasture in the Italian Alps - gorgeous flavour... milk and meat with _terroir_ - it's not just wine than can have this!

I'm so used to eating game - both back in Europe, and here - and you're getting older animals there, quite a bit, and I've never seen anything wrong with that. I like a strong flavour, and the tenderness is mostly how it's hung etc. We eat a fair bit of kangaroo - like, when one needs to be shot because it had a run-in with a car - or when there's population excess. Our octogenarian friend Bill, who grew up in this district when it was being pioneered post WW1, grew up on roo and rabbit, and says the best roo is when you've hung it in a tree for a couple of weeks in winter in a muslin bag - same as with other types, like sheep.  Having said that, I just cut mine up immediately and then freeze most of the meat, and kangaroo is always tender - and low-fat, very like venison. Great stewing / stir-fry meat! :cheers:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

You know I never tried kangaroo while I was there. I was up in the Darwin area when I was in the Marine Corps. I always wondered what it would be like but never got a chance to try it. Sounds like I was missing out because I love venison.


----------



## Knave

A couple weeks early, but I made Bones year 4 video. It isn’t great because I didn’t take a lot of video of him, but it is fun to see he spent the year with the girls and even a little with my mom.


----------



## gottatrot

Great video!! I love the jumping the creek picture.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @gottatrot. I wish now I’d taken more video of the girls on him. I think he had a good year really. I felt like he was so neglected since I wasn’t his rider, but when I thought about everything he did he really accomplished a lot and was a main player.

I miss him of course, but I think he’s happy with his new job. He loves his girls, and he enjoys playing their games without the pressure of trying to fit a square peg through a round hole... I’ve been fitting him back up, and he enjoys going. I couldn’t take him today because he fought with someone and under his withers was a big swollen bite that was ouchy. He’s so accident prone that it is good I don’t depend on him so much for me anymore too.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Lucy

The weather of fall seemed to turn overnight. It was cold and stormy, and a specific work day was on the agenda. The woman had intended to take Zeus to his first day of work when the lefties were weaned. It didn’t usually happen until October, so when it came up so early she second guessed herself. (The beginning of work was often more difficult than the girl would be prepared for, so the family had decided the woman would ride him for his first seasons.)

Determined to stick to her schedule however, she caught the young yellow horse and saddled in the rain. She noticed his hair was already coming in thick and long, and the cold morning hadn’t seemed to chill him as it had the mare. Since she was ready earlier than necessary, she stepped into his saddle and loped a few circles. He was fresh and wanting to be fast, but he was kind and attentive. 

It wasn’t much later when they unloaded horses at the ranch. The horses were all feeling the bite in the air, and they wanted to move out to warm up. Zeus seemed to take it in stride, although he was a bit leery as they trotted out to where they would gather the cattle.

Lucy was spooky and tight, but Zeus did not seem to build off of the other horse’s heat. It wasn’t until he saw the small herd that he tightened and let out a loud snort. The woman asked him to continue along, ignoring his warning. Her father talked to her as they walked towards the cattle, “If you just ignore him I think you will find he is just as good as any of your horses.” 

When they began he wanted to be near Lucy. Her comfort was important to him in his new environment. However, as he relaxed and began enjoying the job, he was able to better ignore the moments they were separated. He wanted to bully the cattle and sneak the occasional bite of grass.

The woman found she was able to use him for the work as if he had been going a season. He wasn’t perfect, but she was surprised she could count on him to turn the cows when she needed him to, and to hurry into different positions. In moments where they were separated from the other riders he would call to them, but he continued to do as she asked.

Everyone was impressed with his first day. The man was proud, and her father advised that she should purchase the colt from the little girl. Her mother reached down and pet his long fur, “Good job Baby Zeus!” Her grandfather even complimented the little horse, when he drove down from his vantage point. “That little pony is doing good. You started him well.” Praise was rarely dished out in the family, and the woman was happy.

The woman laughed as the man explained he snuck their two horses a carrot each. She scolded him, “Those are for Grandpa!” Zeus seemed proud as he was loaded into the trailer for his drive home. How long he had been begging to go with the other horses.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Cash

“I feel wonderful today,” the girl explained to her mother as the horses easily loped along, “I feel like just living in the moment.” The sound of horse hooves hitting the softness of the alfalfa field made the girl’s heart soar. Even the sound of their chewing bites from the fresh cut windrows in the moments they stopped made the girl smile.

She hadn’t gotten to ride as much since school started. Both the girl and the little sorrel horse missed the games they played and the freedom summertime seemed to bring. “Do you want to go sneak a pear?” she asked. “I remember when we picked pears off of Moon. That was one of my favorite times.”

Cash was fresh, and with the new bit in his mouth her mother was nervous about making their way to the pear trees. The girl’s excitement however snuck its way into the woman, and she smiled and nodded. “Sure, let’s give it a try.” Fruit was a rarity in their area, excepting plumbs, trees only produced on the most special of years. 

The pears were still hard and held a hint of sour, but the girl loved them. It was such a treat, and she snuck two into her big sweater pocket. She asked her mother if she would put them in the saddle bags for her, but she shook her head and told her to use the pocket.

Once back in the pivot they again set the horses in their soft slow lopes. “Oh, I lost my pear!” she cried. When they trotted back to the pear and she began sliding off, Bones reached down and stole it. “Hey, I wanted that pear,” she scolded and giggled. Her mother laughed an apology for not saving the fruit by carrying it for her.

They went visiting after the lost pear. Bones and Cash both enjoyed pulling bites of grass off the still green lawn. Bones had always enjoyed visiting, and his girl’s smile beamed as they rode home.


----------



## Knave

I’m not going to write a story today, but a photographer took a good picture yesterday I wanted to show off!! I rode Zeus for work today again, and poor Bones is sick.  It looks like strangles but maybe acts like something different. Antibiotics and solitary are his outlook for a while.


----------



## knightrider

Oh no, so sorry about Bones. Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @knightrider! Craziest thing, I just went out to check him and he looked fine. After all that! I wonder if it really was just a bee sting in a very bad spot, mimicking something dramatic. It is looking good for now anyways.


----------



## lb27312

Oh I hope it's something that simple!! That last pic is awesome!! I love your journal and all the pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @lb27312


----------



## SueC

How's Bones doing today? I hope he's much better... :blueunicorn:


----------



## Knave

@SueC he is perfectly fine today. Debates were quietly hashed about what happened. My idea is that he was stung by a bee. Dad believes he had some sort of allergic reaction. Husband doesn’t know what to think; he says simply “Bones is a super model.” This is his theory for all of Bones’s high maintenance issues.

Another odd passing in Bones’s health history. It has also been debated as to his longevity. He’s lived longer now at 6 than the vets believed he would (the brushing mimicking another ailment), and he has managed to find a sympathetic home regarding his self-mutilating (another reason for putting down a horse). His allergies come and go and are dramatic in themselves, and for whatever reason when I brought him home my father said, “The horse has stomach cancer or something and will tip over dead soon enough anyways.”

Maybe super models are this high maintenance... but I kind of doubt it. Lol


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Maybe you should put him on the super model diet? carrots and ice cubes :smile:


----------



## Knave

We tried to do fairy tale pictures.


----------



## SueC

Oh wow!  I think that's really getting into that theme. A little Photoshop to add arty borders etc, and you have some book covers!


----------



## Dragoon

...because how else would you sit on the magical Zeus, but barefoot, backwards and dreaming...

Beautiful shots! *sniff, Your little girl is all grown up...
Hard to believe she's 14!
So nice to include all your ponies!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon thank you! Actually, my girls just seem to get a look to them early. My oldest is 14, and little girl is 12.

Do you want to hear something funny? When we were taking the pictures little girl gave me a leg up to get on Cash. He isn’t the most comfortable horse about bareback things yet, but he was happy munching the grass. 

In the dress my legs were constricted, so I was trying to scoot it up so I could straddle him, and she thought I was struggling to get on, so she pushed me. I went flying off the other side! Lol. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Dragoon

Oops, I'm so busy looking at the ponies, I just saw blonde hair and thought all the pics were of big girl! But its you and both daughters? Bad me!

Great pics to have! Your family rocks!

And your kids are sooo helpful, helping desensitize Cash to falling bodies. Great training. Did you do it again on the other side? Did he spook, or even look to see if you were OK? Stop chewing?
Hahahaha 

I have a funny leg up story too...a couple years ago, this girl offered me a leg up, and I had not done that before. So I jumped really hard. And she misjudged my weight, and heaved really hard. I shot up so fast, I gave a scream! I was hovering about five feet above the horse! Needless to say, I did not get mounted that attempt...


----------



## Knave

That is funny @Dragoon! 

He didn’t even do anything. I was surprised. I know he likes food, but seriously, nothing? Lol.

The first time I sat on him bareback he was sure we were dying. He started to shake and I slid off fast knowing he was about to panic. He didn’t like it for a long time, and then by our camping trip I could actually ride him bareback. 

Taking the pictures he acted as if it were no different, but his lack of reaction at me coming over the other side was as shocking as flying over the other side. Lol


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

With the return of cold weather and the family having taken the weekend away, the horses were running when they looked out the window. Even Pete was running with the horses sliding and spinning, kicking and rearing.

“I guess we probably should go lope some circles,” the man murmured. It was cold and windy, which was not appealing for an evening ride. The snow had melted by then, but the feeling of wintertime clung to the day. They needed to ride for work early the coming morning, and the horses were showing fall spice. 

After a bit of warming up, the man started to show off on Lucy. He placed his hands into his pockets and loped circles, sliding to a stop and spinning each direction. Not to miss the fun, the woman decided to give an effort with Cash. 

Cash spun slowly and then loped circles well enough. He began a slide stop before remembering the grass. When he tested walking out of his stop he didn’t mind the cue the woman requested, and continued a bit hesitantly towards the yellow grass. “Whoa Cash,” the woman asked, but he continued his hesitant steps.

When she reached to grab the reins she realized a whole new aspect of their silly game. Her new rein had come off of the bit. “Okay Cash,” she purred, “let’s go eat some grass.” The man scolded from his position, “We just talked about checking your gear before riding!” 

Cash gratefully clung to the idea. She slipped off his side at the grass, reattaching the new nylon rein and its chain. She laughed with the man about the coincidence of the event. They played around some more before putting the horses back for the night. The morning would come a bit too early in the new weather.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

Weaning days were always favored by the family. The horses, excepting the little sorrel, seemed to agree. The big sorrel mustang had taken to fall work with a sort of joy. He loved the early cold mornings, and he loved jobs which made sense to him.

Lucy also seemed to enjoy the work. Although she was still quite young herself, she had seen many days of weaning the big fall calves. This year she brought with her a sense of maturity and competence. Her cutting talent was displayed once the pairs were gathered, and although not overly ambitious, she climbed the mountainsides easily enough looking for the cattle.

The big colt often at her side also showed a difference in being. He now held himself with a measure of pride. He responded to the requests made by the woman lightly and with more confidence. Climbing the steep areas was easy for the massive animal, and he did it with a sort of slow and steady endurance. 

At times his youth still took over, and he would reach to the side for a bite of grass. This teetered his balance, but he only found himself down on his knees once. He no longer seemed quite so dangerous, and the woman truly enjoyed his company. 

On this day the woman and her father traded horses for a small job after the main day’s weaning was accomplished. The riders had been trotting and loping down a two track road to where some cattle had managed to work their way around. Her father’s horse was an athlete who moved like a ballerina. He was easily out-trotting the big sorrel, and although he loped to keep up the woman broke him down again to a trot for the more difficult areas of the road.

He said they should swap so that she could feel the slender brown horse move. She warned him seriously as they each stepped into the different saddles, “Do not fall.” He called it suicidal when he first felt the big animal move, and quickly began transitioning down in the difficult areas. After a bit of work however, he agreed that Cashman had matured dramatically. “He is not what I expected,” he admitted. 

The brown horse floated along. He felt like fire under the woman, but he was controlled. Her father warned, “he still has a lot to learn.” He dropped a leg into most badger holes they passed. He danced along trying to avoid each brush in fear they would poke his tender skin, and stumbled crossing the grassy creek. Yet somehow he felt beautiful and graceful, much like the dancing flame he emulated. He easily accomplished the jobs asked of him as well, but it felt like home when the woman stepped back into her own saddle for sorting the pairs.


----------



## Dragoon

...and Cash has yet to come into his full height and power. How exciting!

I love to hear how you notice and appreciate your mounts. They work hard, and deserve the love...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Dragoon, I am enjoying him!


----------



## Knave

The Little Girl

No one had accused the little girl of being particularly coordinated. She was however brave, and this at times led her towards unfortunate accidents. Over the last two weeks she had fallen a total of three times.

The first was off of her new pogo stick. It was raining and she bounced around the yard and onto the concrete. The water made it slick, and the stick slid out from under her. She cried about her wrists and knees, but an hour or so after the accident it seemed mostly forgotten.

The next accident was more dramatic. After work she was waiting for the others to finish up, and she sat on a manger. When her balance teetered her legs went through the openings, and she landed on her face and hands. Blood covered her shirt and skin from her torn mouth and nose, and she cried that her wrists hurt.

They continued to hurt, and her mother told her they were likely sprained. They didn’t bruise or swell like her face had, but they bothered her after her face was healed. She argued with her gym teacher about volleyball, but after complaining she played the game to maintain her good grade.

Her final fall came in that same class. She had complained to the substitute teacher about her wrists, and was then allowed to kick the ball. When she went to kick the ball she lost her balance and tipped backwards. She caught herself with her sore wrists. 

With her friend’s phone she texted her mother about her last fall. Finally, her mother decided to take her into the clinic. Maybe the doctor would explain how to protect the sprains as they healed. Yet, upon X-ray it was found that both wrists were broken. The girl felt both relieved and vindicated by the results. 

She was brave and she was strong, and the doctor told her also to be more cautious about things as she splinted the broken wrists. She also wrote a note releasing the girl from the p.e. class. She couldn’t wait for the validation from her teacher and peers in the class, and giggled about it as she enjoyed her ice cream. She jumped the curb on the way out, caught a toe and began to fall, but managed to right herself before going down. “Quit falling!”


----------



## knightrider

Awww, mom, I don't "like" that post. That is so sad. When do the casts come off? Pooh on the gym teacher. She shouldn't have pushed the child.

When I was a teacher, I always erred on the side of the child's complaint for that exact reason. The child might complain every day that her stomach hurt and she couldn't do _________, but I always tried to take it seriously because that one time, it could be something real, and as a teacher, you can't make mistakes like that which might mean life or death. I don't mean broken wrists are death, but once I had a boy with a burst appendix, which started out as a simple stomach ache complaint. 

One time, I sent the child to the nurse, and she sent him back, saying he was fine. I just had a hunch, so I called the parent, telling them I wasn't sure he was fine. He had a broken arm.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider they used splints, which I think are great. They are on for three weeks before re X-rays are done. One was more minor than the other, so hopefully at least it is finished at that point.

I do see why you wouldn’t do that! I understand why the teacher told her to keep playing. I made a bigger mistake myself by not taking her in and assuming they were sprained. They seemed so minor that day she fell off the manger. Her face was torn up and it was what looked dramatic...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Ouch! My gym teacher in 3rd grade made me play kickball after I broke my leg. She said it was just bruised and made me play the rest of the game and then walk back to school on it from the baseball field which was about a half mile from the school. My parents were p!ssed!!!!! when the doctor x-rayed my leg and found it was broken. I feel your daughter's pain. I was really prone to clumsy accidents as a young child and I had broken a bunch of bones by the time I was in my teens and finally got more coordinated. Tell her she can flip that teacher the bird from me as I know exactly what she went through and can empathize


----------



## Knave

Lol @AndyTheCornbread. The oldest would, but she wouldn’t flip anyone off. I thought the same thing about walking into PE. The kids saying she was just lazy definitely deserved it. 

I’m sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Knave

Cash and Lucy

Although it was a weekend, with the little girl laid up and the big girl sick with the first of the school illnesses, it was only the two regulars caught for work. It was cold when they unloaded from the trailer, a morning wind had picked up and it bit through their heavy clothes.

Excepting Cash, the horses were prancy, ready to move out and warm their bones up after the cold trailer ride. Cash was calm. He trotted to catch up, but happily walked along as the big circle began. The brown horse had a dislike for the big red colt, and when he moved alongside him the horse angrily danced and tried reaching out to fight the big colt. His neck curled and his ears pinned flat, his rider broke him into a trot to refocus his energy on climbing.

Despite the cold, the ride was as beautiful as anticipated. Antelope, deer and mustang herds peppered the canyon sides. Lucy went from tired to watchful depending on the moment, while Cash plowed alongside her. On the top of a high ridge the wind blew intently. While the men glassed for cattle and the woman on the yellow horse hunkered under the lone tree, Cash’s woman struggled to keep her hat on.

The hat blew off onto the rocks next to the big colt’s front leg. He bowed up and she talked kindly to him, begging the hat to stay where it sat in spite of the wind raging. It obliged her request, and she plucked it off the ground while rubbing the heavy neck of the colt. From there the four riders split into pairs to begin gathering the cattle in the canyons below.

The woman jabbered as they made their way down. She told made up stories about Cash’s childhood on the range and his interactions with other animals. 

The first cattle they picked up did not belong to them, but had climbed high above a fence line. Cash and Lucy climbed the rocky and steep mountainside, carefully finding their way behind the small group. Once they were above the cattle they turned towards where they knew they belonged, and the couple followed them to the gate they needed pushed through.

As they continued down country they met up with the woman on the yellow horse. They gathered a group of their own cattle and made their way along a creek bottom. It had been many years since the woman asked a horse to push through willows. It reminded her of another time and another young horse when she asked Cash to make his way through the wall of branches. He never questioned her as he pushed right through, occasionally grabbing at the branches to snack along his way.

They parted ways and met again a few times as the day went along. Once to the corrals they sorted pairs and loaded back into the trailers for the long drive home. The couple and their horses were tired, but the day had been a good one, especially in the moments the wind quit blowing.


----------



## gottatrot

I can imagine more details of your story after having just been in Wyoming, since we saw many antelope, and also the wind is quite biting there. Maybe sometime you can share the stories of Cash you made up, they sound interesting.


----------



## Knave

I am glad you had fun! There are lots of antelope here now @gottatrot, although I don’t remember them when I was a little girl.

Oh, I don’t know what I was going on about. Lol. I spend some of my time trying to make husband laugh, and he tries not to I think. That must be it because I am funny. 

Cash acts like antelope are very scary creatures, so I was telling him that he had been kidnapped by antelope when he was a foal. I can’t remember the names I used, but there was a boss antelope who ran everything and some minions of course. Anyways, I went on about it and how he now has this fear because antelope really are evil of course. 

I also told him about this rubber mallet he lost at a trough. I was explaining that a coyote took it and how it is his toy he drags everywhere with him. The other coyotes make fun of him...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Antelope are evil, the alfalfa people told me the antelope come and murder them by the thousands every day :smile:


----------



## Knave

I’ve seen them in the act of that @Andythecorbread!


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Beamer and Cashman

The ten degree morning felt cold to the woman heavy with clothes. She saddled the big colt, who happily munched his grain. His coat was becoming thick, and the hair she touched stood out to meet her hand. It was especially soft and comforting. The colt didn’t show any sign of being cold himself, and the older horse led in by the girl seemed just as contented.

Lucy hadn’t quite acclimated to the temperature, and when the man finished saddling, her saddle sat on her curled up back like that of a bronc. She didn’t throw the tantrum the saddle would signify, but merely complained of the cold as he walked her off. A joke was often told of “fair weather cowboys,” and the mare wished she were the punchline.

Later, stepping out of the trailer, the sun had made its appearance. It shown bright and the air warmed enough for the riders to notice the beauty of the day. Yellow grass stood tall in the area they were gathering. It was the woman’s favorite place, and Cash quickly agreed with her sentiment as he stole mouthfuls of the different grasses.

The women were dropped off alone in the beginning, and they made their way around to a hidden corner where they would begin. The ground was peppered with badger holes, but the big colt managed to avoid them all. Beamer, usually as talented, was so enamored with the grass he managed to fall into a couple holes. He walked away soundly each time, and the woman and the girl counted their blessings. Beamer tended towards a bad hip, and they worried when he had little accidents.

The mother and daughter took their own path up the mountainside into the dead trees. A few gentle cows refused to make their way without requirement. The girl spoke of broadway music and school and languages as the rode along. Cash saw Lucy peek over the horizon before the woman did, and she smiled at her husband making his way to them.

The cattle moved easily, and the riders commented on the beautiful morning. The horses continued to enjoy their workday snacking and avoided the holes lying in wait. 

The woman realized how much she had come to enjoy the company of her Cashman. He was a different style of horse than she was used to riding. He was coming to match his looks. Slow and steady, he did his job as best as he could. He still had a lot to learn, but he tried to do whatever she asked of him. He wasn’t particularly athletic, but when she stopped to pee he waited to let her climb back on, and he realized not to rush back to the herd in the dangerous ground. He made his way wherever she asked, only occasionally whinnying for the other horses he left behind. He felt solid under her, and he seemed to want to take care of her. 

She was happy. A good horse to ride and her family around her, she only missed the little girl waiting for them to return home.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The afternoon job of moving a group of cattle from on the hill to a meadow was an easy thing to do. It was a day for Zeus, but the oldest girl had passed her bug down to her mother. The woman knew she should saddle the little yellow colt. He begged at the gate along with the other young horses.

They all loved being ridden. Bones, standing behind the crowd also wanted to be the one caught. His big eyes with a hint of hope bore into the woman. She debated haltering the little sorrel, but just coming back from the bug she was tired and nauseous. The field before the meadow was filled with grease wood, and Bones would jump around pretending to be a deer on his best day. He hated the *****ly brush. 

Instead she haltered the big horse she had been taking so consistently. Even with the few days he had off, she figured he would take care of her. Lucy was also chosen, so if came down to it she would ask the man to trade.

The wind blew as they stepped horses out of the trailer. “A cold front is moving in.” They pushed through the tall brush until they came to the herd. Bunched up at the gate, the cows seemed to be waiting for them to arrive. The dust made the air white as they trailed through the gate.

The cows knew where they were headed, and it was simple to follow along behind them. On their way back to the trailers Cash pranced as he noticed he was far behind the others. The man rode near to her on Lucy, and he offered to trade. “No, it’s not bad.” Eventually they caught up to the others and he settled. The cold front and the lack of riding had effected him, but he was honest and kind enough to control himself.


----------



## Knave

Three days early, but I was sitting here doing nothing.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

He is such a MUCH better horse than 99.9% of my grandfather's mustangs ever were. 

My mom is out here visiting and spending time with the grand-kids. She came out on the train Wednesday. Anyway, last night we were just discussing how rank her Dad's horses were because he didn't think anything of bucking out a horse every single day when got on and then riding it for the day so his horses were never what I would call broke. You could ride them and you could work off them but you often had "_come to Jesus_" meetings with them every day. It wasn't until he was much older that he ever saw the wisdom in working a horse and training it properly. Prior to that if you could stay on it, it was broke enough to ride. 

You should see my mom's face when she expresses her disgust for the one mustang he used to put us kids on to teach us to ride. His name was Teddy. Apparently when she was in college she went with him to the roundup where they caught that mustang and they had run him into a round corral and wrestled a halter onto him via the old three guys method where one twists the ear in his teeth type of thing. My grandpa told my mom to wait until the horse went past her and then jump on his back and see what he would do. So she did, and the horse jumped the round corral with her on his back. The corral had over 6' tall panels on it and he full on cleared them. To this day she has had problems with trusting horses after that experience. She still rides but trust between her and her mount doesn't come easy. My mother was on h3ll of a rider too as she grew up on horses and has rode out some serious bucking episodes but that one episode really soured her on trusting a horse and or her Dad.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @AndyTheCornbread! I feel like he is very behind where I think he should be, but suddenly that is ceasing to matter so much to me. In the beginning, besides the falling, he tended to be worried about a lot of things. When he would take a jump or two he had so much power! Then the falling had me getting scared to ask him to do much, which was compounding his nervousness and mine. At this point, I realize he isn't going to amount to much of an athlete, but I sure am enjoying his company. He seems to try to do anything I ask of him and I think he is actually over his fear of a rope. He is my buddy. I think he is going to be the regular old remuda horse that I hoped he would be!


That is too bad for your mother. Growing up for me was much different. My dad is extremely handy with a horse, and although I did face some wrecks and hot horses, he never set me up for failure. He expected me to get jobs done on the horses he put me on, but he also put me on horses I was capable of riding. I remember one mustang I was starting when I was very young, and the horse had a hatred for people. The day I put the first ride on him he flipped over five times (hind end first believe it or not) before I stepped into the saddle. The next day he wasn't in the corral. I was not upset in the least, and I never asked him what he did with the horse. I think he wanted to make sure I was reasonable safe so I would not end up with a tale like your mother's.


----------



## gottatrot

Really great video and good music too. 

Cash looks like he has such a good attitude and a lot of try. To me it seems like he is quite athletic for his build, and he seems far along for how long he's been working. He is pulling, driving, doing lateral work, loping nicely, good stop. I think he is a keeper.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot thank you!! I don’t mean to put him down at all when I say he is not an athlete. He is athletic for his build definitely, and I think he has enough try that he will come far in the next couple years. I think that especially with the way his attitude has changed the last couple months! 

What I meant is that he isn’t a Bones. He won’t be able to do the kind of things that Bones can do. He also is a ton saner and much less high maintenance than Bones. When husband and I talked about buying a mustang it was with that in mind. We knew we wouldn’t have the type of hot little cowhorse I am used to, and we wanted that change! It is nice to have all that talent for sure, but a horse like Cash has a lot going for him too. He is lovely and I have become very attached to him.

ETA: I am not insinuating that there are not very athletic mustangs by any means. I just didn’t look to buy that style.


----------



## Knave

The Working Brigade 

The illness had yet to leave the woman, and she was happy to finally be feeling good enough to get outside again. Sunshine and horses were the ultimate cure for any ailment. She convinced the man to take her out for a ride, and they saddled their usual horses.

They trotted out through the brush. They were looking for something. A big buck had jumped out of the dark morning one day on their way to work. He hit the side of the pickup, leaving indentations down the green truck where his horn scraped. The herd of bucks bounced off after the wreck, and they thought he was with them. Darkness created uncertainty however, hence the search through the brush. 

No birds betrayed a recent loss, and the group of dogs and the two horses showed no signs of scenting anything other than the sagebrush, rabbit brush and dust. They were happy to ride along in each other’s company, discussing all the random trivialities life had brought to them. 

When the man turned for home the woman begged him to stay out for longer. She had no good reason but that she was enjoying herself. They loped around a pivot before bringing the horses back home and brushing them off. Lucy worked up a sweat in the warm day. Weather always seemed to effect her more than the others.

A while later the girls were arguing with one another, and the man told them to go outside and find something interesting to do. The woman trailed out after them, pulling Bones and Zeus out of the corral. The little girl hadn’t been riding with her broken arms, and she lifted her up onto Bones’s soft back.

The woman took Zeus over to her oldest girl playing basketball. Soon she was in the game on the little yellow two-year-old. The little girl was understandably nervous about riding with her arms splinted, and she slipped easily off the little sorrel. Instead of putting him away for her, her older sister jumped onto his back. Horseback basketball looked like a good idea to both her and the aggressive little gelding who loved nothing more than cows and balls. 

The little girl played from the ground, and the giggling and bad ideas soon had the man sneaking Beamer out of the corral to join them. Although trustworthy, Beamer was a watchy type of animal, and the first time the man threw the ball he scattered backwards, just managing to not hit the green truck. 

The audacity of it all was not lost on the old horse. Although nervous, he allowed himself to find pleasure in the game. He wasn’t often brought out for playtime anymore, and he enjoyed the attention. Zeus also enjoyed himself. The sillier the situation the more Zeus excelled. He craved fun, always messing around; play fit his personality and his youth. 

The sunshine and the horses benefited all of them.


----------



## SueC

Horseback basketball!  Amazing what you all get up to. And that was such a wonderful film you made of Cash's first year.  I'm watching that over and over because of the scenery and horses and people and even the Siamese cat popping up in the odd shot. This film compilation you made has such a sense of place in it, I almost feel like I'm there getting to know the place. 

I'm actually sitting here spinning honey in the hand spinner as I'm trying to catch up on journals. It's OK except when I work the handle with my left hand, I keep getting scraped against the screw which holds the handle. I think I might have to angle grind that down... or alternatively, listen to the iPod while spinning honey. Two frames to go...

Hope you're feeling much better! I've been colicky on and off for a couple of weeks, like a horse that ate something wrong. Saturday was a write-off; Sunday I was fine. Bodies are so ornery sometimes!


----------



## Caledonian

Horse basketball! What a fun idea! 

Is that pumpkins in the first photo? We fed turnips as a treat, at this time of year. They loved playing with them, kicking and nosing them around the field, until they settled into actually eating.

What a great video of Cash and your location. I think he's doing wonderful for his age and the length of time you've owned him. Our horses aren't expected to do half of what he's accomplished and some of our breeds, such as those built like him, wouldn't be expected to mature until they're older. 


Hope you, your daughter (and @*SueC* ) are feeling better!


----------



## Knave

@SueC Thank you so much for the complement; I’m so glad you liked it.  I’m also sorry about your colic! Spinning honey sounds lovely though. I have never heard about that. 

@Caledonian thank you too! It is pumpkins. They were going bad; I think it froze too early for them to actually mature. Maybe it was just the handling though too... The horses enjoyed them, but I think I may take a couple out and give them to the chickens to peck at.

I wonder about what you said. The idea of his possible late maturing has been in the back of my mind before. Maybe it is because of Zeus, who is obviously maturing much slower than our standard horses. There is definitely something to be considered there...

What is it that you expect your horses to accomplish? I always wonder about that with everyone in different areas! I see it on different ranches too. The expectations on the horses are so varying.


----------



## Caledonian

Your average well-handled, mature, youngster going well on the ground, I would say that most back them at 3 or 4 years old. Taking around a month or two to reach the point where they’re confident at all paces on both reins, balanced, some lateral work, going over ground poles and hacking out alone and in company. 

Many turn them away for a few months to grow mentally and physically. Some go over the backing process again or treat them as backed horses when they come back into work.

I’ve had ex racehorses at 4 years old who are very experienced, seen and done everything type and I’ve seen the heavier Garron type Highlands at 7 or 8 who were still maturing and only just backed.


I don't think there's a right answer to backing and training it all depends on their future career and maturity.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian it sounds very similar to me actually. The only difference I see is in the age. I have heard before from a friend that he was riding a draft for someone that was a pick-up horse I believe. (Pick-up horses are the horses who help the rider off a bucking horse, or rope a bucking bull and get them out of the arena.) He said he rode the horse pretty consistently for a few years, and then one day when he went outside and the horse was in his sixth year he was huge. He said it wasn't until then that the horse really grew up. I only asked him because of Zeus, who seems so tiny to me. I realize Zeus will not be a very tall horse, and that he is super stout already, but he is no where near as grown as I believed he would be at two. 



Zeus is the first horse we have had that we have not really asked to start some work at his age. Yes, he is ridden of course, but he has only gone to work two days and they were very short rides. I think I will use him to bring the cows from the ranch to the farm, but he hasn't seen any mountain riding or long days yet. He also hasn't done much roping and wasn't used branding this year. He simply doesn't seem big enough to ask. I know there are varying sides about whether it detriments a horse to ride them young, but I obviously come on the side of it not hurting an animal most of the time. I do wonder though if Cash's occasional lack of coordination stems from his immaturity. He obviously looks to have a lot of draft in him, and I wonder if, like a brute of a boy, he will gain his coordination later in life. Do you notice that about those styles of horses?


----------



## egrogan

Horseback basketball was one of my favorite games to play with my therapeutic riding students. My regular riders got quite good with their aim and I could have them stand their horses pretty far away from the hoop at weird angles and they could make the shot. Now I am going to see if I can chase down an old picture of them playing...


----------



## Knave

That is an awesome practice @egrogan! I was so proud of the horses for tolerating our nonsense. Bones has played before, and he loves anything like that, but can get a bit too extreme in guarding and trying to go after the ball... lol. You must have had great horses!


----------



## egrogan

Oh my goodness, @*Knave* , those horses were absolute saints. If there were horses purpose-made just to work with people with special needs, these horses fit that description. I'm flipping through old pictures and finding shots of just about every other type of game we played- but can't seem to find any of the basketball hoop out in the arena. 

Just for fun, here is one of the sanliest of saints, a little Quarter Horse mare named Tinkerbelle, taking care of her rider while they are playing one of the games with a ball (probably tossing it into a hula hoop that was on the ground somewhere). 










And since it's almost Halloween, same mare with another one of her favorite riders dressed up as superheroes together :grin:. 









She's happily retired now with one of the former instructors, being loved and spoiled by her little daughter- the perfect retirement for an amazing therapy horse.

Anyway, didn't mean to derail your thread...


----------



## Knave

Oh, you are always welcome to derail my thread @egrogan! I love the pictures!!! I have no way to explain the level of respect and appreciation I have for horses of that caliber. Some horses are made for great things I believe!


----------



## SueC

You lot!

 :loveshower: :happydance:


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

As she walked back with her lunch, ready to stuff into the saddle bags the big colt carried, a shooting star caught her eye. “I wish we all have a good day,” she whispered into the dark morning. She was excited. 

Unloading from the trailer, the man joked that the pretty mare was already tired. Cashman however was as ready for the day as the woman. She mumbled at him to keep still while she added her coffee to the full leather bags and stepped up into the comfy saddle. The crew rode together for a distance, and when they split the man and woman were paired together.

They began their climb, stopping occasionally to glass the canyons they passed. A large herd of antelope stood on a ridge looking them over, not quite yet noticing their difference from the wild horses roaming the mountains. Cash disliked the animals, and he needed constant encouragement to continue. Lucy herself was feeling distrustful of the herd, but they eventually made their way around.

The antelope soon noticed the riders, and with the nervous curiosity so commonly shown, they trotted up the ridge line alongside the riders. One doe constantly came over the ridge snorting at the horses. This had Cashman on edge. He didn’t like antelope and he decided he especially didn’t like talking antelope. On edge he continued to climb the canyon behind the mare, when suddenly in front of them was a large herd of horses.

The combination of the talking herd of antelope and the large herd was almost too much for him to bear for a few moments. He pranced around and called to the horses, occasionally pushing towards the herd. The woman whispered to the big horse, “please don’t call them over to us.”

As they began climbing again towards the large herd, still tormented by the snorting antelope and her companions, another large herd crested over the ridge. This herd must have seen the riders climbing from the opposite side. The woman was as nervous as the colt until she reminded herself they were simply horses, and the big colt would realize that and calm down as he climbed.

This thought proved itself true, and the antelope herd disappeared along with the horses. The anxiety combined with the climb had the two horses sweating and ready for a break. At the top of that canyon the riders were again together. They reset their saddles before continuing their climb.

More horses awaited them as they made their way higher. Two were left alone near the top. Probably young studs, their curiosity and neediness had them trotting along under the riders. They made a show of considering running into the riders, but their bravery only allowed them to maintain a close distance. 

Again the big colt’s fear only lasted a bit, overcome by the effort of climbing the rocky ridge. Lunchtime saw the riders overlooking what seemed to be miles of canyons. The horses were all tired, and they enjoyed their break. The black horse slept standing next to his rider, not even breaking his nap for the carrot offered to him.

Lucy also napped, while the big colt tried his best to rummage through the woman’s lunch. She teased him and offered a bite of trail mix. This lacked appeal for him, but an apple core refused by her father’s horse was quickly swiped by her for his delight. Saddles again reset, the crew mounted and headed around the mountain top.

Most of the riders walked on the steep area, but with her lungs still off, the woman only managed a bit before she climbed back into the saddle. The big horse didn’t mind carrying her, and he kept his footing seemingly easily. The yellow horse ahead of her also carried his rider. They often teased that he was a mountain goat. He was a motor of a horse, ready to go and not one to ask questions, he could be called a workaholic.

Eventually they worked their way down in a different way than they went up. Cashman spotted any animals within sight, but only became nervous with any antelope they passed. Nervousness was outdated for the mare after the miles climbed, but she continued along covering the country. 

It was as wonderful of a day as the woman wished for. Everyone was happy and the horses all did wonderfully. She was proud of her young beast of a horse. There wasn’t a horse around she would have preferred for the day.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy and Cashman

Another day saw the horses climbing. They were hunting again, but this time the only riders were the couple and their oldest daughter. The girl was conflicted. She liked hunting, and she enjoyed the help of the horses, but she tended to become nervous when she rode on steep ground.

Her nerves were of course understandable, but Beamer was a very good mountain horse. He climbed steadily, only once struggling with his footing. Climbing was a long known game for the old horse. He was good at it and he enjoyed it, but the family tried not to push him too hard. With his tendency towards a bad hip, they were always cautious. Often he was left behind on mountain days anymore, and so he was happy to be taking care of the girl doing something in which he excelled. 

They saw many antelope, but few deer. A smaller herd of horses watched the riders. Cash stood watching the horses. Beamer and Lucy glanced at them, but they were far enough away to not worry the tired mounts. The horses were confused by the riders, and the roan mare led them closer for a bit. When the riders began moving again the mare snorted long and heavy. She wondered about them.

She trotted around, collecting her herd and heading back for safety. The younger horses paused their trotting to watch the riders, but she continued forward. Eventually she took her herd back over the ski line.

Cash was nervous coming down the mountain. His saddle slipped a bit forward with his lack of withers, and that combined with the steep rocky terrain had him on edge. He kept his tension for a time after the saddle was reset and the descent less difficult. The other horses maintained their steady pace, showing their experience over the young horse.

The woman was overjoyed with him despite the difficulty. He felt steady under her, and she never worried over his ability. Unlike in an arena, he shined on the mountainsides. He even seemed more tolerant of the antelope. 

When they drove back to the ranch, an unwelcome sight met them there. Hunters had ignored the signs, and they had set up in the yard next to the freshly weaned calves. They didn’t actually leave when pressed, so the woman took the big colt and ran the meadows behind the man and girl on a side by side. The deer took notice and bounced back into the tall brush. Cash fit the bill of a stout guard, and the woman smiled about the strong beast working a boundary line.


----------



## SueC

Were you hunting deer, @Knave? And what rights do the hunters you were talking about near the calf yards have on the rangeland leases? I'm assuming this didn't happen on private property?

 Loved that previous post. Do you think Cash misses being in a wild horse herd?


----------



## Knave

@SueC we were hunting on our rangeland. The hunters were on the private! They were sitting in the yard of the ranch.

Oh, I don’t know what Cash thinks about that. I guess it depends on the time of year he was gathered and how the year faired. I would assume he doesn’t miss it, because of the gather report I read on his gather, but I’m not sure I read everything correctly. I think he likely saw what being hungry actually meant though. 

I heard from my father that most horses, once they learned about being fed, never did want to leave. He did have one mustang who left though!


----------



## Knave

@SueC I forgot to answer that yes, we were hunting for a deer. The big girl finally filled her tag yesterday! Where I live the land is sectioned into units, and the tags are drawn for. Youth tends to draw a tag, but it is harder to draw an adult tag. The deer tags are given higher in number than the antelope tags, because while the amount of animals has dramatically changed over the years the government is a bit slower in adjusting their tags.  They do a good job for the most part though. Private is illegal to hunt if it is posted. 



The man, sitting on the hay with his kid and his gun, positioned in a good spot to shoot the deer coming into the field, argued that he was only napping. Trespassing of course is illegal as well here, but he neglected acknowledging that fact. It doesn't seem okay to go into another person's residence to nap anyways to me! Especially right next to their animals. The weaner calves are touchy, and if he shot they likely would have crashed the fences. Even if he decided to dance a jig that could have been the result. That is why husband was so irritated. Me though... it feels intrusive for a person to go into your yard. I know no one actively lives there anymore (as does he obviously), but it still feels kind of icky. There are things we don't want stolen of course, and I never would have accused the man of doing anything like that, but it still feels like a violation of privacy to me.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Around here you can't even walk on private property without permission. It doesn't have to be posted either, you are required to know what is private and what isn't and the law gets called immediately most times if you screw it up. Trespassing and land ownership is a huge deal in MT and there are more than a few land owners here who will shoot at people if they cross onto their land without permission. The nicer people call local law enforcement, but I have a couple of neighboring ranches where that fellow would have been very lucky to leave with no holes in him. The worst one died last year though, he would shoot at you if you were even close to his place. He had the law called on him more than a few times for taking pot shots at people just walking near the borders of his place. Thankfully he wasn't a very good shot and he never killed anyone, but still people rarely trespass here due to not wanting to end up dead or wounded.


----------



## egrogan

Andy, it's the opposite here - if you don't post your property every 400ft along your boundaries then it's ok for a person to be there. At the place I used to board my horse, the property was only ~40 acres, but it was impractical for the barn owner to be able to post the trees at the required distance around the whole perimeter. She had lots of problems with people sneaking on and hunting. One time I was out riding with my elderly (e.g., 85 year old) riding buddy, and we got surprised by two camo-ed bow hunters who sheepishly crawled out of the brush to let us know they were there before the horses went by. Fortunately both of our horses were pretty unflappable and didn't react to the strange sight. We told the barn owner when we got back and she went nuts, had the sheriff hanging near the road they came in on for a few days to see if they were back. She ended up catching the same guys with two turkeys in hand a few days later- she made them leave the turkeys and gave them a pretty good verbal thrashing too. Her husband was former military police but honestly I think they were more afraid of what _she'd _do to them if they came back again! :wink: 

This weekend the new game warden stopped by our place to introduce himself and let us know that the year before we moved in, our property was apparently a hot spot for drunk idiots to park at night and illegally spotlight deer. I guess was just a big game for them, as they were leaving anything they shot to rot in the fields and thankfully neighbors were calling it in. We've only been on this farm since July 2018 (the house had been vacant for ~2 years before we bought it) but I guess that's enough of a deterrent as we haven't seen or heard anything like that happening. I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Knave

@*AndyTheCornbread* I think husband debated calling the sheriff. I'm sure he would have had they actually shot anything or ran the cattle through the fence. I was shot at once for trespassing myself! I was at Riata trick riding and I think I was 11. Us girls were swimming in the river, and it was swift. There was a place upriver we got in, and one place before a bridge where you could get out. A little girl who was eight (and the neatest kid ever) was swept under the bridge after missing the get out spot. We didn't know what to do, so of course we followed her. 

One girl was a good swimmer, and she got out ahead of us a little. There was no way to get out until the next bridge. There she grabbed onto the bars under the bridge as she went under. I followed suite along with another girl I think. When the little girl came through we grabbed her. We climbed and swung over onto the bridge to escape the water. This old man started shooting then. I'm sure he wasn't actually shooting at us kids, but we sure thought he was. We took off running as fast as we could go through his property and away. No stopping to explain! lol


@*egrogan* 400' is a lot! That must be a pain. I can't stand people who would do such a thing as those drunk idiots! I could accept a lot of rule breaking, but that sort of waist of life is simply not okay.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@egrogan I have lived in states where you have to post. I much prefer the MT/WY way of "if you don't have permission you can't be there, period".


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy, Beamer and Bones

Two days of work now stood behind the horses unloaded from the trailer. It was a long seeming push from the mountainside to the ranch, but it had been mostly uneventful. Cashman had impressed the woman. He was strong and sturdy, and he did anything she asked of him. He didn’t get nervous or impatient, but maintained a steady work ethic and calmness which washed over her.

Lucy also worked hard, showing talent when needed and even her lazy streak when it fitted the situation. Lazily she mossied behind the drag much of the time. She sat down and cut, running fast to beat cattle at times too. 

Beamer was ever ambitious. The little girl held him back much of the time to his annoyance. The first day after work they waited for the crippled cow to be unloaded from the trailer. The girls decided to jump on him double with merely his halter rope. This went along fine until something spooked the old horse, and the girl slipped back holding too tight with her legs. Once upon a time Beamer loved to buck, and this day he enjoyed the arrival of those old feelings. When the oldest girl flew off she landed in Cashman’s side. The effort of the day saw him simply looking to why she hit him rather than react as everyone began giggling.

The crippled cow herself was an interesting addition to the first day. She was a mean cow. She hit the man on his way over the fence and mashed the oldest girl’s hand. She slammed fences trying to get at the pair, and only loaded into the trailer because she was trying to hit them through the sides. She tore the skin on her nose consistently hitting the bars between her and the people.

When they unloaded her, a field away from where the girls rode the old horse, she had the men on the run. The woman’s father found himself inside the trailer, trying to shut the center panel. The man was treed on the top of the trailer, spread on his stomach he tried to shut the doors of the pipe trailer before the cow could jump back inside with his father-in-law. Everyone ended the day wishing they had pulled out their phones to video and laughing about the difficulties.

Bones didn’t go until the second day. He tended towards being difficult on the mountain, and only a small part of the second day seemed to be stressful for him. The oldest girl struggled in the beginning. Things were fast and Bones wanted to join; he argued with her pawing and rearing and trying to get away from her hands. 

Once they started he stayed hot for longer than anyone had expected in the beginning. When the trailers went by it was almost too much for him, and again he reared and jumped and considered losing himself to his nervous tendencies. He settled as the day went on, and the girl enjoyed him until she ended up alone. Everyone knew Bones didn’t handle lonely well, but no one had realized they left her on her own to fight the drag. Cash and the woman were slowing the leaders, the man trying to push back to the road, and the others facing their own responsibilities in a difficult area.

The oldest girl called to her sister, but her plea went unheard as her sister pushed forward to help in another area and Bones fell apart. He considered bucking her off, and as he started she romalled him in an effort to redirect him. For a moment he considered controlling himself, but his demons won as she stepped out of the saddle to tighten his cinch. He pushed into her and ran around her. She knew getting back on was a better option, and eventually she made her way back into the saddle as he reared and struck the ground.

When she could no longer redirect him, and she felt she was done for, her grandfather rode back to help her with her scattered cattle. No one really knew of her struggle, but later when her mother was telling her she was proud of how she worked, she told her the story of what had happened. Her mother had seen the same situation many times with the little horse. She was proud the girl made it through and never complained.

It was fun to watch the kids grow along with the horses. There was no doubt they made their parents proud.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh man, I feel for your daughter on Bones. That is tough when your horse is losing it about being alone. I've also been there, yelling for someone to please come back a little closer because my horse has "lost the plot" as the British say.


----------



## Knave

I did too @gottatrot! I didn’t think to ever put her in that situation on him. He is terrible for lonely out there. Oddly enough he has zero lonely issues around the ranch or at home. It’s just in those places he is already a bit uncomfortable that he actually loses the plot.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Lucy

The idea of work was still new for the fluffy yellow horse. He didn’t question the saddle bags or the rope tied to his saddle the afternoon before. He was excited to be chosen to go, and Cash yelling over the fence in frustration at the woman did not bother the little animal enough for him to lift his head from the grain bucket.

When the riders left to gather the field for sorting, the little colt walked fast and proud. He was going somewhere, he was important, and he knew he could walk faster than any of them. As they made their way into the brush and tall grass he began to feel a bit nervous. Nerves were rare for him, but the inability to see was new and uncomfortable. Soon he found himself walking into hidden divots. This also was something to be nervous about.

However, soon he could easily see the pretty mare and a herd of cows. The ground became acceptable, and he was able to walk fast yet again. Childish happiness filled the young animal. His attention wandered quickly from one thing to another. He was picked to go sort in the herd of cows, bigger than he, but he wasn’t frightened. 

Pushing the sorted cattle back around the fields brought back the bit of nerves he felt that morning. He was able to stay mostly focused on the cattle after a bit of confidence building at the mare’s side. The couple was proud of their little girl’s horse. They wondered how he would do with his first actual day of pushing cows the next morning.


----------



## Dragoon

Where is the LOVE button!!!


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Lucy

It was the longest drive they made each year, taking some of the cows from the ranch to the farm where they could graze off the final growth of the pivots. Although the beginning was often difficult, the majority of the drive was simply trailing behind cows who knew where they were going and were happy to do so. With enough riders to accomplish the first couple miles, it was a good day for a young horse.

The woman was worried about those first couple miles when they began. She knew the brush would be taller than her and Zeus combined, for the brush in that area towered around her and Cash even. The cows started easier than normal though, and despite the sun still being under the mountain, they were able to see. Although the brush was tall, and a couple cows tried the riders, Zeus found himself accomplishing more than his rider had expected of him. 

When the cows finally lined out something startled them. Likely a hidden rabbit, the cows scattered and the riders hollered. Zeus didn’t back down, but he stood his ground and didn’t let any cow by. All of the riders managed turning the cows who tried to run back, and they were easily lined back out. The woman wandered alongside the cows while everything was smooth. Occasionally they turned cattle back onto the trail, and the little colt tried to do everything well.

At one point the woman and the man found themselves caught in bad ground. Deep cracks ran through all around them, and the horses worked their way out while pushing the cows away from some tasty weeds. Later the cows bogged down in another patch of weeds, but the riders pushed them hard for a ways until they again found themselves walking in a line. 

Towards the end of the ride the couple were again together. Zeus loved the mare, and he was happy anytime he found himself at her side. They trotted alongside the herd to help at the lead. Zeus stopped mid stride. The woman’s stomach dropped. How could he have broken his leg? When she quickly stepped off, she saw the stick shoved into his hoof. She eventually managed to pull it out, and the blood bubbled from the hole by the frog. 

He walked soundly, sand stopping the bleeding. They told her to keep going with the tough little horse who stepped out as if nothing had happened. He had to go another couple miles, but would soon be home. The woman giggled catching the tails of cattle and playing with the little horse as they rounded the final turn. He loved anything that felt like play and seemed to laugh along with her.

Once home they doctored the foot, and he was happy to get a drink and roll after the long day. They were all tired, but they were as proud of the little yellow horse as he was for his big accomplishments.


----------



## egrogan

How brave Zeus!!! Hope his foot heals up quickly.


----------



## Dragoon

Wow, your journal is so interesting!!

Won't a cow kick if you grab its tail?
Cows spook at rabbits? Like a horse?
A stick can pierce a hoof?
How do you push a cow? I don't see any whips or prods... do they just run away from horses? Or people? Zeus is smaller than the cows, hmmm.

He is such a brave good cookie! Congrats on his first drive!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan. He is very brave. Dad said the foot should be fine, and only to poultice it until it comes out clean, possibly even tomorrow.

@Dragoon thank you!! Yes, cows will definitely kick you. I was judging my tail pulling victims carefully, and they have gone very far in the last week, so they are tired and used to a horse behind them. They are scared of horses and people in a way, so they tend to go away from riders. They also have always been taught to move away from a rider, so they aren’t petrified. Some cows haven’t been around horses, and too scared is very hard to work with. They do spook like horses! It was actually funny the way it happened since they didn’t get by any of us.

I don’t think it is common for a stick to pierce a hoof. I think he must have hit it just wrong (or just right I guess). It went in right alongside the frog, so I guess that is a bit softer...


----------



## SueC

What a horrible freak thing to happen. Good thing Zeus is OK. A bleeding wound will be cleaner than a puncture wound that only weeps, of course, and have less trouble with infections. That little Fjord is doing very well with his early work, and looks great in the photo! 

You are very naughty, and in your next life you may well come back as a cow. :Angel:

It's interesting that while the seasons are reversed for us, the growing and gardening seasons on your farm and ours are the same. For you, winter is the harshest thing and stops everything. For us, it's the long dry hot summer. The annual grasses are just starting to dry up on the higher ground here, but the serradella, lotus and perennial grasses like fescue, couch and kikuyu are still doing well. It's a bad season for red-legged earth mite, so the clover is taking a hit...


----------



## Knave

He is doing quite well I believe @SueC, and tougher than nails is he. He still has zero sign of any accident as far as lameness goes. The poultice pulled out more slivers and stink, but looked better the last couple changes. Zeus is naughtier than I am, so we enjoy each other’s company. Lol

I’ve noticed that we grow at the same times. I find it really interesting. I didn’t realize you are stopped in summer though! That makes it even more interesting.


----------



## lb27312

Wonderful story of your adventures! Thanks for sharing.... and the pictures are awesome as well.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312! I didn’t change them just because the dust was kind of pretty.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Zeus is naughtier than I am, so we enjoy each other’s company. Lol


Ah, so you're egging each other on! :rofl:




> I’ve noticed that we grow at the same times. I find it really interesting. I didn’t realize you are stopped in summer though! That makes it even more interesting.


Well, the pasture really slows down, and animals eat mostly dry leftover pasture or the little fresh growth there is from perennial grasses. By March everything looks very sad, brown and dead. The fruit trees and vegie garden stays green because I irrigate it from a bore - same with the lawn around the house, which is kikuyu - very tough African runner grass and also the main perennial grass on the paddock. In facts, we made our lawn by burying runners from the pasture in the sandpad years ago, and then top-mulching with horse manure... rural way to do your lawn...

During heatwaves, it gets like a furnace here - not just over 40 degrees C (over 100 degrees F), but roaring winds - on days like that, if you don't throw a bedsheet over your trellised beans, they die in one day, crisped up like hay...

Noone grows farm crops over summer; and all orchards and horticulture are irrigated through the summer here...


----------



## gottatrot

That was a strange thing to happen. Glad Zeus is all right. I had a similar thing once where a horse had a piece of gravel pierce all the way through the sole, and this was a mustang with the thickest soles you can imagine. It bled a lot but sealed off very quickly after I pulled the gravel out. Horses step on gravel all the time, and I've never seen one get punctured even with thin soles.


----------



## Knave

@SueC we have a few days over 100, and pretty heavy winds, but everything is irrigated here. Lawns, pivots, gardens, trees... everything requires water all summer and we are having water issues...
@gottatrot this is the first time I’ve had anything like this happen. It must be just bad luck with him and your mustang. He never has worn a shoe, and he has extremely strong feet. My father said on one horse it happened three times. Maybe it’s like lightening.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy, Zeus and Bones

With the cows grazing happily on the last of the year’s pivot growth, the horses were finding themselves lazing around the corral or being used for more playful activities. Cash started each day by loping out to check water, but often ended his rides by messing with a cow. Bones went with him one day, and they loped around smoothly just because the little girl wanted to.

Lucy came out with him while they were doing extra chores. The boss had gone on vacation, and the horses enjoyed visiting their friends and sneaking bites of their hay. Cash spooked of a twine and the brown horse squealed and bucked around his corral. The outside horses watched with jealousy and nickered at the visiting mare over the fence.

One night their riders were especially playful. The man held Lucy and asked her to jump onto a stack of hay. She did as he asked, bucking on the other side with the joy the unexpected game brought. The woman asked him to take Cash over. Cash’s size made it to where he could just climb his way up rather than put too much effort into a jump. It worked for him the first time, but the second go he almost fell over the haystack. He didn’t mind though, as he also enjoyed the fun of having a new game to play and falling was nothing that excited the big horse.

Zeus’s foot was wrapped consistently, but eventually they decided to allow the hoof to dry. He didn’t seem to notice any difference of having the wrap and boot or being barefoot again, but he did find happiness in finally getting to play. Cash and he were put back into their work tack and driven around the yard. He drove better than he had before. The natural maturing of weeks and months was constantly in the little horse’s favor.

It was a fun time to be in the family. The magical time between fall and winter was always a time of play for them. It seemed to the woman a celebration of what they had accomplished over the year.

*pictures unchanged because my app is being uncooperative.


----------



## SueC

Love the hay jump - the large bale size makes it especially spectacular... 

...what have you done to your foot, and when?  Seems to me there's too many broken bones at your place at the moment... How's your little girl healing up? And by the sounds of it, your foot is nearly healed now? ...it's a funny injury, @Knave - since I broke my foot, I have these two middle toes that make a gap between them when I put my weight forwards that looks like a cloven hoof... now I just need horns... I can't figure out why that happened, since the two toes it's happened to are not attached to displaced fractures - "their" metatarsals healed straight... maybe my foot pad has changed shape underneath, because I can make the same thing happen on the other foot if I put a wad of tissue in a certain place... :dance-smiley05:

Have a great week! :cowboy:


----------



## Knave

It was super fun @*SueC* . We did one more work day since, but I was too lazy to write about it. Mostly we've just been playing. Ozzie (the border collie), kept jumping up into the saddle with me on Zeus today because he wanted to play ball so badly. lol. Poor Zeus had me, a large dog, and a basketball squishing out of his saddle in all directions. 



I don't know what happened to my foot. It started when I got sick. Remember when that was? Maybe it was a week after little girl broke her arms (they are perfect now). It was hard to walk on, and I tried to keep exercising which didn't work. My girls and my friend kept bugging me to go get x-rays, but Husband and I talked about it, and with fall work happening we needed that little bit of extra money brought in by my working. If I couldn't stand it (boy, some days I thought I couldn't) I was going to go in after fall work concluded. I kept a shoe on because of you, and I quit working out. I spent much of my time horseback, which was good, excepting on Zeus. For some reason the extra leg work and the stirrups on that saddle made it terrible. 



Now it is almost healed I think. Moments come where it is sore, or I do something that bothers it, but today working out didn't even hurt too badly.


----------



## egrogan

Knave said:


> Ozzie (the border collie), kept jumping up into the saddle with me on Zeus today because he wanted to play ball so badly. lol. Poor Zeus had me, a large dog, and a basketball squishing out of his saddle in all directions.


 Funny you mention playing basketball- earlier today I was looking through some old photos of Isabel and found a bunch from when she was boarded at the barn that hosted the therapeutic riding program. I laughed at these two:


















Still can't find any of my riders playing though, unfortunately.


Hope your foot continues feeling better! Loved the jumping photos as well :grin:


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Ozzie (the border collie), kept jumping up into the saddle with me on Zeus today because he wanted to play ball so badly. lol. Poor Zeus had me, a large dog, and a basketball squishing out of his saddle in all directions.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

The mental images I'm getting!:dance-smiley05:

The problem is, when stuff like that happens, usually there isn't a camera (unless something embarrassing happens, then there's always a camera! :icon_rolleyes. Good thing we can use words to describe things like this... 

Good to hear Ms Zeus' arms are healed up!  

Yeah, I remember you being ill quite recently, but time blurs for me, which is why I have a diary and it's a good thing the posts here are date stamped!



> My girls and my friend kept bugging me to go get x-rays, but Husband and I talked about it, and with fall work happening we needed that little bit of extra money brought in by my working. If I couldn't stand it (boy, some days I thought I couldn't) I was going to go in after fall work concluded. I kept a shoe on because of you, and I quit working out. I spent much of my time horseback, which was good, excepting on Zeus. For some reason the extra leg work and the stirrups on that saddle made it terrible.


Ouch.... I kind of think you might have had a stress fracture rather than a break all the way through. Those hurt, but you can actually get around on them. When I broke my foot properly, I couldn't even hop back to the house on the other one, it was agony with the jarring - I had to crawl back on all fours (the knee was fine to "walk" on) but even there the movement of the foot was killing me. The broken bones were bleeding like mad internally and that kills immediately and makes everything movement sensitive.

Stress fractures don't bleed like that and are hairline. They hurt like a bruise, and ache in the cold and when you stress them further. That's what I had in May after leaping off my horse with too much aplomb - stress fractured one of the healed metatarsals next to the original fracture and should have been more careful, because healed fractures are stronger than the surrounding bone where they healed together, for a year or two after the injury. Then supposedly the bone remodels sufficiently and becomes more like before, but while the bone has an extra-strong point in the middle, it can break more easily, right next to the original break...

People can stress fracture bones just by landing on them funny, and apparently some soldiers in training used to get stress fractures like that in their feet from marching for exercise, which is why these fractures are sometimes called "march fractures"...

It's funny to think of you running around with one shoe on!  I loved going barefoot everywhere as a kid. These days, my feet are out of practice for outdoors barefoot. Indoors I'm pretty much always barefoot, but the moment I step on a pebble outdoors, eeeek!  I've gone soft, I'm afraid! :Angel:




> Now it is almost healed I think. Moments come where it is sore, or I do something that bothers it, but today working out didn't even hurt too badly.


You take good care with that though, dear @Knave... believe it or not, when something hurts, it's the body saying, "This may not be a good idea!" ;-) If you move stress fractures too much, don't rest them enough, they may not heal properly after a while, and just sort of have cartilage in the fracture zone that's permanently soft but never gets properly mineralised, and then you have little ouchies there for life...

Having said that, your powers of healing up seem to be above-average. All that fresh air, good food, exercise and fun & games are surely helpful too. You know, I'm pretty bloody-minded when it comes to my own body myself, and sometimes Brett says to me, "Hello, take it easy while you're injured / ill / whatever..." :Angel: Anyway, I can totally understand why you run around on a painful foot, even when I'm making maiden-aunt noises on taking care of yourself! :hug:


----------



## Knave

I wonder if that is already the case and why it started to hurt in the beginning... like maybe it was an old fracture healed with cartilage. It has gone through this before @SueC...


----------



## Knave

I just saw your post @egrogan! I love the pictures!!


----------



## Knave

You made me think a bit harder about my foot @SueC. I looked up a couple diagrams of the foot. I can pinpoint the pain now and when it’s not terrible. I don’t think I broke or fractured anything looking at the bone diagrams. So, I looked at the other diagrams. I actually think that the hurt piece is a extensor tendon with a bit more education. So, it’s probably as simple as that. 

A week ago or so it started that internal itching, so I am thinking it is very close to mended whatever it actually is.


----------



## SueC

Well, that sounds like a "better" injury. Anyway, I think fractures take a long time of being moved instead of rested, to "heal" floppy in the middle - or alternatively it happens a bit in elderly people, which you're not, or people with osteoporosis. A young person would have to pretty consistently ignore their pain...

Astronaut boots (or supportive shoes) get prescribed for bone as well as tendon/ligament injuries, so that was on the money!


----------



## Knave

I must be on a two week early schedule this year, but it is cold outside and I was procrastinating chores. Here is Zeus’s second year!


----------



## knightrider

That is wonderful. I get all choked up watching it. A girl and her horse.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! I think Little Girl’s videos always make me feel like that. They are my favorites (the Zeus and Moon videos). I think the Zeus videos are so great because they are both obviously growing up in them.


----------



## Knave

And... because husband says I leave Lucy out, here is her thus far. We’ve had her for three years. She is five this year.https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=x_XhbJpmkKM


----------



## gottatrot

I think Zeus is so cute in an english saddle. :smile:
Lucy seems like a great horse too!


----------



## SueC

I'm a bit like @knightrider and get misty-eyed at young people and young horses growing up together. I was also thinking how your children are so lucky to be growing up free like that, rather than like rats in cages in suburbia. They've got a great school and are learning all the things suburban kids learn there, and then they've got this whole universe. I was lucky enough to grow up free like that too, as was my husband. It makes such a difference to so many things inside a person for life. _And_, you love your kids, and talk to them, and they're confident and are getting lots of social skills, and practice at good, supportive relationships. _And_, they've got extracurricular stuff with people their age.

I was looking for traces of the erstwhile presence of Elvis on the barefoot shots and couldn't spot anything. Obviously not close-up shots, but it looks like everything's completely functional. The big toe is so important for balance and gait. I'm so glad that all ended well.

Oh and: Looking at Bones and Cash standing next to each other was already like Laurel and Hardy, but to see Cash with Zeus next to him... haha!  Zeus looks like in his mind, he's as tall as Cash, if not taller. ...Something funny - once on a bus we were passing a paddock and this passenger said to another, on seeing a horse and pony in a paddock, "Oh look, it's a horse and her baby!" :rofl:

Another gorgeous film - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! He is cutest dressed in his english wear, but I wonder if while he grows up a bit more he will look better and better in his western wear.  

Lucy is a good horse. She’s interesting to me with her princess personality and spice, and yet she is also extremely tolerant. It makes me laugh.
@SueC I think it is very lucky. I was blessed to grow up with the freedom of this lifestyle, and I am so grateful that my girls are also able to. I think there is so much to learn from animals and land. Big girl dreams of a city life sometimes, but I tell her that she will always love that this is where her roots came from, no matter where life takes her.

Yes, Elvis seems to have vanished as he should have. I was looking through photos to do the Lucy video and I remembered Elvis too and was so happy he is only a memory.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

Snow had clothed the ground in a soft white blanket. Flakes continued to drop all morning, and when the horses were saddled their backs were wet. Lucy was cold backed to match the weather, and as they trotted out to the cattle she cocked her head and blew her nose at most things she passed.

The couple met another rider who beat them out to the cattle, and they gathered the field. They pushed the cattle in an unexpected direction, which confused the animals and made them more difficult to push. Once through the gate the cattle rushed and grabbed at the tall grass greedily. 

Cash also pulled his share as he trotted back and forth behind the grazing cattle, slowly pushing them around the pasture and towards the water trough. Ozzie was overjoyed at being allowed to work. He pushed cattle alongside the mare. Occasionally an old cow would beller and give chase, but his excitement at work never waned. 

Mention of the horses had the woman’s nerves threaten to overtake her. What would the big colt do if the horses ran up playing? Reminding herself of how focused he was on his job and the appealing tall grass settled her nerves. She continued glancing towards where the horses grazed as they pushed on.

Eventually the horses decided to curiously trot over. Cash tightened only momentarily. He looked to the horses and then back to his job. The horses trotted in behind the woman’s father, and he shooed them back. They trailed along after him until boredom overtook. The roan horse trotted back again, but a waved saddle string had him spooked and on his way back to the little herd.

The man and woman rode side by side on their walk home. They were both contented with the snowy ride and the good horses. Ozzie walked a bit ahead of them. He was filled with the tired satisfaction of his afternoon’s work.


----------



## Knave

Ike

The family headed into town for the oldest girl’s basketball practice. The woman and the little girl went swimming while the man stayed and watched his oldest perform. She loved basketball and she excelled at the sport.

Upon driving home they noticed an addition to an empty corral. The car lights shown in the corral, and there stood a little sorrel horse. Ike was in the supposedly empty pen. 

Ike was a colt destined for the slaughter pen. They had joked before about taking on the little horse, but the man had declined. The woman and little girl were too busy to add another to their schedule. The woman had argued with both the man and Ike’s original owner. “There is nothing wrong with Ike!” 

Nothing was wrong with Ike in the woman’s perspective. He was the result of a mustang stud horse jumping into a corral with a bred up mare. Unwanted from the beginning, he was purchased cheap as a project and never started when he never seemed to grow up. He still was a small horse. He was three, and he stood not much more than fourteen hands high. His tail was long and thick, but his mane was rubbed into a scraggly mohawk. His feet needed some work, but they had managed to hold together well out on pasture.

The surprise addition of the horse had everyone’s nerves on edge with what to do. The man agreed to give the little horse a chance at the woman’s and his girls’ appeal. He said he’d start the horse and then sell him, hoping to make a small profit. The woman added an idea of spending a bit more time on the horse. If the man was willing to put a year on little Ike, she would take the next year on and have a valuable little horse to offer. The man wasn’t ready to look that far forward yet, with the stress of the filled corral. He would put thirty days on the horse and make a decision after having more information.


----------



## Knave

Husband had some time to think it over I guess, and he is going to take him back to the corral he belongs in.


----------



## lb27312

@Knave - awwww I hate to say this because I always love your posts but these last two made me very sad(could be because it's a dreary day!) .... the first post about him you had "Unwanted from the beginning" and now still not wanted.... sounds like he hasn't had a very good life to be so young. It's not on you by no means please don't feel that I am saying that I would be in your boat!!! And it was for sure an accident he happened.... what are the chances of a mustang jumping a fence? Sorry... 

Well I hope he does okay in the future....


----------



## Knave

I think it is sad too actually @lb27312. I stand by that there is nothing wrong with him, but this morning the ranch stood by the fact that another horse on the feed bill would be too much. This is fair of course, and we did nothing to request the delivery of Ike.

So, I feel like a bystander in the life of Ike. I do like his personality, and it wasn’t anyone’s fault as to his birth. Fault aside, he has been the responsible of many, including myself as he stands on my property. Ike has yet to find his place, but the delivery of him to mine would show his owner is secretly committed to finding a life for the little sorrel. I think in the end, Ike will prove himself to be what I believe. It just won’t be with me.


----------



## egrogan

How many horseless kids went to bed dreaming they’d wake up with a house in their yard in the morning? :smile:

Hope Ike finds a soft landing-sweet face.


----------



## Knave

I guess I was confusing, Ike never did belong here for anyone reading. Ike was born on a ranch which ended up excessively damaged by the number of mustangs. He was then purchased by a woman who wasn’t experienced in the horse world, and she ended up sending him to a trainer as a yearling to be halter broke and sold. The horse then went to another person who hoped he would grow up to be like any other horse. He never would start him because he felt bad for his size. He was talking about taking him to a meat auction.

Although many horses are in that 14 hand range in my culture, Ike did have a particularly small look in real life. I’m sure Zeus outweighs him; he looks like a yearling in body. This is why the owner said he wouldn’t start him and that he wasn’t worth the time. This is why I argued with him, because I think the horse is stronger than he looks. I think he would be just fine, and why when we drove home the joke was on us for him to be sitting in the corral.

I don’t know what will happen to Ike, but I am sure someone eventually will see what I see. His personality is much like Moon’s was. He’s watchy but kind. Maybe he would have better luck turning him as a kid project horse, but my little girl already has Zeus, and my big girl took on Bones and isn’t one who finds a lot of joy in horses.


----------



## Knave

Okay... I had written a story and it disappeared! Someday I’ll learn, but I’ve another thing to write too, so I am just going to add the pictures and leave doing the story.


----------



## Knave

Pete

It was a hard day for the girl, for she knew it would be her last with the old horse. Pete was suddenly an old man. He had been retired the prior year for developing something akin to Alzheimer’s. It took them a few months to find out what had been going wrong with the old man. Once correctly aged, they realized Pete was in his mid twenties.

Pete was the little girl’s first horse. He taught her more lessons than any horse would in her life. He taught her to ride and he taught her to cowboy. Miles and miles they had spent running up and down the side of trailed out cows, pushing the odd cow back into line. 

Pete had as much go as his girl. He was fast even, and he never questioned a request she made to go further or faster. Occasionally he questioned slowing down, but they always managed. He was always willing to teach her a new skill, and he was ever tolerant of her mistakes.

Occasionally her parents borrowed the big sorrel. Her mother loved him for branding, and if she needed a back up horse he was often who she chose. Her father used him in the wintertime when the ground was slick and he needed a horse he could depend on regardless of the situation.

The girl loved the horse. She never grew bored of him and always chose him first as she aged. His own aging was hard on the girl. She would forever love him the most. Hopefully one day she would again meet the old man in heaven.https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=xs8ZTS10TEc


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry to hear this - it's the horrible aspect of horse ownership... :-(

:hug: to you and the little girl.


----------



## lb27312

I'm sorry to hear this if it's what I think it is... That's the tough part of having them, it is saying goodbye..


----------



## egrogan

Thinking of you all...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC. I think it will be hardest for me to watch her mourn him. I am grateful for knowing him, and I am grateful that for what I knew of his life it was good.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312 and @egrogan.


----------



## knightrider

Awwww, that broke my heart. It's so hard to say goodbye to those you love.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm so sorry!
We never have enough time with them. I'm so glad he was loved so well while he was here. He certainly deserved it, trying hard to be a good pony all his days. Hugs.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

That made me so sad to read  I am coming up on 23 years with my horse Dollar this spring and I am not sure how many more years he has left. I am dreading this day with him.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider it is. He definitely did deserve the life he had while he was with us @Dragoon. The last time I rode him, when we were a bit confused about his age still and Bones was out, before he had his seizure but after we knew something was going on with him, I was thinking about who he must have been before little girl owned him. I was irritated with his behavior, and I asked him to be a bit more cued up. Boy was he handy! He must have made whoever started him so stinking proud. Here he was, this giant appendix type horse, and he was stopping nice and wanting to turn around good, with this perfect gathered up movement. I could only think that he must have always been important to someone throughout his life, not just a little girl.
@AndyTheCornbread that is so hard. It is sad to watch your friend age so long before you. We recently put down the paint horse also called Pete, and that was similar for me in difficulty as yours will likely be. I think for little girl this Pete is the same. He has been the horse she’s always had as far as she knows.


----------



## Knave

Maybe this time it will show the video instead of the link?


----------



## lb27312

AndyTheCornbread said:


> That made me so sad to read  I am coming up on 23 years with my horse Dollar this spring and I am not sure how many more years he has left. I am dreading this day with him.


Yeah it was hard for me to read also.... I am coming up on 20 years with Wrangler who will be 22 this coming year, I say I started him but he started me back into riding... he's a big paint and everything I wanted and could have POSSIBLY imagined, he's taught me sooo much and took care of me more. He has more tears in his mane than any horse should... That's going to be a big loss as he's been in my life longer than most people... 

Sorry @Knave, didn't mean to high jack your thread...


----------



## Knave

@lb27312 I never mind anything like that! I am sorry about your Wrangler too. I think we all have horses like the Petes, Andy’s Dollar and your Wrangler that shape our lives. I know @Dragoon has Mouse and @knightrider Isabeau, @gottatrot Amore; @SueC has just put down her old friend too. There are many more I’m sure I’m forgetting.

Old horses really are something special. We have so many memories entwined in their steps. They have earned our love and respect many times over, and it is often then that we must say goodbye. I guess I like to think I will again see the old horses with their youth reclaimed.


----------



## Caledonian

I'm so sorry! 

He looked like one in a million. They leave a very large hole in our hearts and lives when they go. The video was both heartbreaking and beautiful. I loved all of the photos but the best part was Pete standing patiently while your daughter tried to saddle him. 

It's the hard part of owning horses.


My one was Toby. He stood out from the herd in every way, and now i judge each horse against him.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian I wondered about who was that horse for you. That day I was so proud of both of them! I didn’t used to take videos often, and I took that one, while overwhelmed with pride, for the man who sold him to us. He didn’t own him long, just enough for his girls to learn to rope, and I wanted to show him Pete with his new girl. That was such a big moment for her, the first time saddling her horse! It was a long process for sure, but Pete is so tall and that saddle weighs like 45#s. 

I’ll remember a couple things most about them two. Little girl used to just brim with pride once she learned how to climb up on that giant. She would make us all wait while she drug herself by saddle strings and anything she could grip up over that horse. “Let me do it myself,” she would beg as we all twiddled our thumbs impatiently. Lol. I’ll also remember that she wouldn’t ever slow down! I know the pictures don’t display that, but my dad would be egging her on. “Go get that cow back,” while her own dad would be scolding her, “You need to slow down. Pete is old!”


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave - It will be wonderful memories like those, that will get you and your daughter through the pain.:hug:


----------



## Knave

Beamer and Cashman

The feeling of wintertime was now hanging in the air. It was cold, although the sun shown bright off the snow and the wind managed to stay quiet. After the man caught the big colt for his wife, he was surprised to see Beamer walk over asking to be caught. He looked towards his mare, and the opposite opinion seemed to fill her as she avoided his gaze.

“Okay old man. I guess I’ll take you.” Beamer’s enthusiasm at going waned a bit when the ice was scraped off his back and he was saddled. The last few times he’d been caught he was allowed to simply graze around the yard. The feel of the saddle told him who was going to ride him, and the disappointment at the turn of events was evident in the fat old sorrel. 

However, as they made their way out his happiness reappeared. It was nice to go out with an adult on the rare occasion. He traveled out fast, and the big sorrel colt struggled to keep up, trotting along beside him. Once in the field that held the cows and the small herd of horses, Beamer stole bites of the long grass and his rider scolded him. “You didn’t used to do this old man.” He never kicked or spanked the old horse though, because if ever disciplined Beamer became a mess of nerves and the joy would leave the ride.

Cashman was stuck finding a higher gear to work with the old horse. Beamer was ambition defined, and the big colt preferred slow and steady consistency. He managed to enjoy himself still; he was allowed to bite large mouthfuls of grass as he worked to get the cows headed into a new field. He never looked towards the loose group of horses, and he didn’t question leaving the old sorrel. He felt confident and solid working alone with the woman. 

The work itself went easily. Despite the cold the two riders and their horses felt a particular enjoyment and satisfaction in their day.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

It was a beautiful Thanksgiving morning when the man stormed into the house. The woman glanced out the window to see Lucy caught and saddled. “Why is your horse caught?” she questioned. He explained that the lost pairs, one of theirs and one of a neighbors, had been seen. “Well I’ll catch Cash then.” 

He argued with her for a moment as she quickly swapped out the pajamas she wore for the warm clothes she had laid out for the weekend’s work. He didn’t want her to miss the Thanksgiving feast planned. Quickly Cash was saddled and standing next to the mare. Both girls ran outside to their parents. They held a quickly made sandwich, a mug of coffee, and a water bottle filled with Spark.

“I am thankful for you girls,” the woman said, grateful for their thoughtful kindness, and kissed the forehead of the girl holding her lunch out in the snow. The trailer pulled up and they loaded their horses. Her father was surprised to see her, also worrying about the possible ruined day. The woman wasn’t worried though, and the neighbor’s cattle tended toward wild behavior. It was likely they would need another rider.

An uncle was visiting, and he shuffled around vehicles for the riders. He was always full of fun, and he made the trailer ride a happy one. The cows were thirsty from their travels, and they moved easier than anticipated. The sun sparkled off the white snow, and the feeling of thanksgiving continued on in the woman. As they passed the ranch before their own, a young family were working together feeding the cows. The girl’s giggles carried from the back of the feed truck to where the group continued down the road. 

This made the woman smile, and she watched the contented cows lined up on their own feast. The next field showed the fog trailing up from a hot pond. A herd of horses and bulls were lined out on their hay. A paint horse looked up at the passing crew and nickered. Cash called back to him, jealous of his meal but focused on his task. 

The beauty of the morning was undeniable. The nervousness of the two men had faded quickly when surrounded with such a magnificent setting. They found themselves making the miles pass quickly simply moseying along behind the two pairs. Once to the field where the left behind the black animals, the cattle were happy to find water waiting along with company. 

The riders finished with time to get ready for their gathering, and a morning behind them that they could be grateful for.


----------



## SueC

Gorgeous post, @Knave.


----------



## Dragoon

Don't cows get attacks of lonely separated from their herd? Why are they always getting lost? (And having to be retrieved on a holiday)
Are horses much better at staying in a herd than cows? 

Just wondering out loud...my only experience is with stabled boarder horses, not too many get to form long term friendships that I can see...a few riders in my area are famous for barn hopping. Horse hopping too. 
I am thankful my old man has been at one farm for the past 8 years, and has a couple long term friends. He is mid twenties, I hope I can give him a bit of stability in his golden age. I need to win the lotto just so I can buy his friends. Not for me to ride, but for him to feel secure! The OTTB mare is the only one that really likes the grouchy old cuss from what I can see. She has a bum leg and a bucking problem, but I want her so bad so Mouse always has a friend, lol.

Love your picture stories! And your outlook. <3


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! Also thank you @Dragoon. Hmm, cows tend to stay with a friend or two, bulls going off by themselves on occasion. This lost pair of ours had wandered over a mountain range and hooked up with another ranch's herd. Two other pair and a heifer also went, so maybe she was with them when she crossed. The man who owns that ranch had her, and he gathered and left a bunch in an area to go retrieve the following day. When he went back, these two pair (our pair and his pair) were missing. He rode several days hunting them, but it was to no avail. 



So, I would guess that they are a bit less lonely than horses, who I agree tend to not wander too far. Certain personalities in the horses seem to graze out a bit further and seem more brave. A mare I owned and another of my dad's I remember being kind of solo types. Both were rather cranky types of horses. My dad told me a story once. He had this mustang that he liked a lot. He rode him a couple years at least, and then one day he rode him over a mountain range off to go get some lost cows or something like that. Anyways, that horse figured out how to leave where he was pastured by taking that ride. After that he was gone. Some ranchers a hundred miles away were the last to see him that knew him.  I guess he was one of the few who preferred a life of freedom over comfort.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Beamer, Cashman and Lucy

The first day saw each of the family’s main horses saddled. The morning was cold, but no one seemed too bothered with their thick layers. For most it was uneventful, they simply sorted the cull cows out of the cow herd and the sell bulls out of the pasture where the bulls were grazing.

Bones and the oldest girl struggled during the day. He was more ambitious about the work than she felt. His heat made her nerves fire, and to top it off she was nauseous. He couldn’t manage to tolerate being held back so often, and he squealed and ran to the cows at one point. Her frustration boiled as thickly as his until the pair were stuck in a moment of required action. A cull cow ran down the fence in the wrong direction, and she let Bones free to turn the cow. She didn’t understand why he held back his speed into a faster lope until he sat with the cow and turned her hard on the fence. Bones knew the pasture was slick with ice under the snow, and he took care of them both, excited to finally accomplish a task he wanted to do.

The thrill of the moment pulled her from her anxiety and into another place she wasn’t used to being. She started to let the little horse work, and his joy filled her. She felt the athleticism and the difficulty and the pride.

The second day he was left tied to the trailer as a back up. It was snowing hard, and the woman had decided to use the big colt to preg. Disagreements about the intelligence behind the idea were hashed. Three year olds were not used in that situation for a reason. The pressure was intense for the horses used, and many could not tolerate the mental and physical stress of it.

The ground was usually slick, sometimes straight ice. The cows fought the plan, knowing what was coming. The three riders carried prods and flags to the battle, and they were swung without regard to a horse’s feelings on the situation. Cows occasionally hit the horses, and much noise accompanied the chute and the generator. A big green gate had to be swung, sometimes missing the target and swinging back when hit or kicked with a loud metallic bang.

Some thought process had convinced the woman to give the big colt a chance at the job. It wasn’t that it needed rushed, but that the woman thought that he would benefit to learn about that pressure while he was still being consistently exposed to new things. She promised to swap out horses if necessary.

While they waited for the vet the snow continued to fall in big white flakes. Cash’s neck was white when they decided to open up the barn and let the horses break from the weather until they needed to begin. Cash was nervous to step inside. He’d never been inside a barn. His tension melted along with the snow before they found themselves outside beginning work.

The first run he spooked back afraid of the flags, losing a couple cows. “Give me another three tries; he has to figure it out.” He didn’t need the third try to have it. He rushed to push the cows ignoring the waving flags and the prod. He pushed into each corral without a question. Sometimes he was bored between runs and started nosing through the snow or biting at the gates for entertainment, but he did his job proudly. 

The mare was on her second year of pregging. Her temper flared with the fighting cows. At one point she was throwing hair, reminiscent of a bad dog fight and the man was talking to her to bring her back down. She wasn’t used to being ignored or insulted by any animal, and she refused to tolerate it.

Overall it was a good day of pregging. Both the man and woman were proud of their young horses.


----------



## Dragoon

What is throwing hair? I have not heard this term...

Actually most of your descriptions of your work day sound like another language, like when reading dressage posts, lol.
Its all so very interesting, I would love to read a book explaining the ranching life! Do you know of any? Perhaps you should write one!

I ride in an arena. I make up patterns or games that involve pylons or poles. Am bored to death of riding in a circle, to be honest...
Love reading your stories!
Congrats to all your ponies, and to big girl. She grew some that day, I think...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon she was mad and she was biting the cattle in this temper tantrum and hair was literally flying out of her mouth! Bad girl she was for a moment... she was picking herself up to strike when he finally calmed her down.



I understand your boredom. Sometimes in the summer I get seriously bored of loping circles. Husband refuses to do it too often because it annoys him something terrible. Most of our horses are like that too. Bones likes it for a couple weeks, but then it gets old and he has to have a day of something more interesting. If you ever come down my way I will take you to do something different than circles!


----------



## PoptartShop

So very interesting! I love your posts!  Sounds like they all did well.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @PoptartShop! I thought they all did well. I was very happy with Cash. For some reason I figured that he would do well, and he doesn't care for change too much, so it seems a time for introduction of new tasks.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

It had rained away the snow when the woman caught the two horses for work. The comforting feeling rain often brought to the woman seemed to hang around her as Zeus grabbed ahold of Cashman’s neck in protest. He did not agree with the sentiment of taking the winter off to grow up. In his mind he was a big horse, and he was beyond irritated with feeling ignored. 

His anger was so encompassing that the woman gently held his ear in her own threat as she led the big colt past. The little yellow animal wasn’t wanting to take his anger out on her, but he would attack the big sorrel again given the opportunity in his frustration. The mare was another story though, for he knew he would pay the price if he offended the royalty of the corral. He stood back and watched the mare chosen ahead of him as well.

Unlike the little yellow animal, the mare had been showing a lack of work ethic. She mosied along behind the woman, interested in the brushing and grain, but unenthused about what would follow. Her lethargy was appreciated and encouraged. A simple moment of discipline would wake her personality, but on the slick winter ground she had brought the correct attitude. This attitude was one that offered the lowest gear and mild interest in the dog doing the job for her.

Cashman seemed to begin his ride with a similar personality. His ambition was more evident, but the short grass vied for his attention and he was willing to go slowly towards his job. Once out from the other horses though, the distant corralled calves caught his attention, and he noticed an old mare running her corral wishing she was at work herself. He tightened and began to dance.

“Settle down Cash. We will fall,” the woman warned as she tried to loosen the big body under her. The cattle all decided then to run forward, and the big colt began to lose his hold. The woman eased him towards where Lucy worked, hoping to bring him back before any wreck took place. 

As she hoped, coming closer to the mare and the dog reassured the colt. Tension still ran through him, and each excuse he found caused a jump, but he was again aware of the slick ground and the task needing accomplished. Once the group of riders brought the cows to the gate the tightness melted from the young body. The cows’ excitement built as his dissipated, and they ran through the gate bucking and playing. The brown horse’s rider was facing his own struggle to maintain control. 

When they parted again the brown horse was the only to maintain his wintertime nervousness. Cashman wasn’t ready to go home, and he protested by walking as slowly as possible. Once home he stalled completely, trying his best to refuse to walk to where he would be unsaddled. Work was too short in his opinion, although the mare would disagree. Laughing at his disappointment, the woman let him accompany her through her outside chores, and he seemed satisfied with the compromise.


----------



## Knave

A random update... today I came home and Cashman’s papers were in the mail. I guess I finally own the big dude.


----------



## SueC

A mustang has papers? Excuse my confusion.  I guess I'm used to seeing "by, out of, born on this date" on papers, and you wouldn't know with a mustang off the range, nor would it matter anyway, no? What information is on a set of mustang papers?

But anyway, papers with horses is like a marriage certificate - makes it all official. ;-) Congratulations. :blueunicorn:

Took them a while to send them to you!


----------



## Knave

Papers don’t mean the same thing as “papers” do to me either @SueC. Lol. I guess I should have said title. In the US, when you buy a mustang, they are not actually sold to you. It is an “adoption,” which leaves you open to welfare checks and the like. The government still owns the horse until you have proven yourself for a year’s time. At that point you may file to get the title with the signature of someone like a vet.


----------



## Knave

Christmas Photos


----------



## lb27312

Beautiful pics!! Love the cart pics! Such a pretty horse Zeus is! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312 ! He is pretty. I was super impressed that he came out and went on the cart without having been worked for so long! Lol


----------



## SueC

Oooooohhh @Knave, those wonderful photos made my moming! :loveshower: :happydance:


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC ! Remember on your thread how you said a day in my life... here is reality. I never don’t have someone! This was with the girls calling everyone to them! They had two more cats and dogs by them. Lol


----------



## egrogan

Absolutely love your pictures- everything about them is gorgeous: the scenery, the horses, your family, you. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan !!!


----------



## SueC

Where are the geese? :Angel: Or perhaps they don't come when called... Maybe you have to bait them with kittens... :idea: Just from what I hear. I've never had geese... except to eat...


----------



## Knave

Actually @SueC one goose ran smack into Zeus’s hind legs on the underside of his belly while flapping his wings. Husband looked at him and said, “Zeus, you are pretty broke.” 

They run around barking at everyone... it is quite irritating and does make me consider having goose for dinner. When Ozzie is home though he is herding them places, and with some intelligence he tries to do this out of my seeing range because I yell at him. He is the one animal the geese cater too, and although he was palling around with the girls they made themselves scarce.


----------



## Knave

An additional thought for you @SueC: one day I was deciding to take a stand, and while husband was away I pulled all of the carpet and associated things out of the house. The combination of Jemma in her youth (she lost house privileges) and the over shampooing had ruined the carpet beyond repair and I hated it. Anyways, I thought I might be murdered, but husband just laughed at my ambition when I told him I planned on paying for laminate.

The day the laminate went in there was a big wreck with a goose who ended up bleeding all over my new floor. She must have been sick or attacked or something, she ran in and bled as if a murder had taken place. I put her down, cleaned the floor, and held a goose funeral. There were now two geese left, and my girls love those mean animals.

Husband sat me aside. He said, “As much as you hated the carpet I hate the geese. Everything about them makes me angry. They are mean and dirty and loud. I want them gone.” Now, I explained to him how this would make his girls very upset (he missed the earlier funeral), but told him that if he would put the baseboards on the floor I would allow him to remove the geese by whatever means.

My baseboards have never been done, my girls are happy, and the dumb geese go around murdering kittens. They chase company and attack buckets, which makes me laugh. It also makes my fedx stay out at the driveway. Lol. I wouldn’t mind them being dinner or being rehomed, but I do know it would hurt the girls’ feelings and that makes me hesitate. I believe that is also why I don’t have baseboards.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: That's hilarious, even though of course there must have been so many moments of frustration in-between the funny parts of your story! Good on you for ripping out the carpet - I'm sure you breathe easier now. We refused to put any carpet in our house when we built it - just sealed coloured concrete, mats and rugs on that, and tiles in the bathrooms / laundry only. It's so much easier to clean and it gets so much cleaner. No reek, no ingrained dirt, no shampooing, no dust mite. The mats get washed, the carpets hung on the line and beaten (I am desperately trying to locate an old-fashioned carpet beater but to no avail so far), the floor vacuumed and just mopped with hot water and a couple of drops of real lavender oil. (Of course, our wonderful high air-quality house sits right in the middle of ryegrass country! :rofl

It is quite a Buddha-emulating thing to have to modify what you would have done normally, because people you love have strong feelings going another way. Generally for me alone, a goose funeral would end up as a roast (unless there was an infectious illness). My husband is practical like that too. My practicality falters with dead horses - I'm afraid I can't bring myself to even recycle their mortal remains for the dog (although if a friend asked, they could help themselves, I'd point them in the right direction but decline to attend and would want to see none of it, so you see, I too have practicality limits...)

I remember when I was a kid and admired a flying duck near the farm dam, and the duck was unlucky and clipped a wire fence in low flight and actually broke its neck. I realised that when I went to give it first aid. The duck was newly dead, so I took it home and had it for lunch. It outraged my mother, but she was forever buying poultry raised in sheds and stuffed full of antibiotics. It's like it didn't register with her that those were animals too.

I gather the laminate cleaned up OK? Was it sealed already when the goose accident happened? (How does a goose get in the house???)


----------



## Knave

The goose smelled something terrible, which is why I said that maybe it had been sick. There was blood everywhere, the walls, the floor, the couch... there was that copper smell, but there was a bad smell too I couldn’t put my finger on. Maybe it was adrenaline, but I just didn’t want to chance that. Plus, adrenaline filled meat isn’t very good in any case.

The goose was on the step running blind as I opened the door. It was a terrible coincidence. A very troubling death which led to very upset children. I was selfishly thinking about the timing of it all and what an odd coincidence. The laminate was just something cheap, so there was no sealing. It has been a bit unlucky, and around a year later a leak happened while we were away which warped the boards and created gaps. It is kind of pitiful really, and eventually I will be able to replace it.


----------



## SueC

I'm only pressing "like" to thank you for your answer... that's a lot of bad luck! :-(

When we eventually (I'd like to say this summer, but don't want to jinx it) finish the attic interior and do it up from the storage space it currently is, we need a finish floor and I am considering cork tiles. They are springy underfoot, easy to install and can be sealed so that they're easy to clean up. Still thinking about it...


----------



## gottatrot

The Christmas photos are beautiful and magical. 

Great story about the baseboards and the goose!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot !


----------



## knightrider

Those Christmas photos are things to treasure your whole lives. I have read and heard that geese are loyal to only one person. Are their people the girls? I took care of a goose for 4 years and he hated me and lived to hurt me. I'm not fond of geese, but I think if one adored me, I would love it right back.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think I would love them if they loved me too. They don’t seem to like anyone I have ever seen. Maybe the male likes me, but I don’t think so really; he barks at me thinking I will give him something, but it always seems threatening. Maybe they’ve yet to meet their person, or maybe humans have been simply a disappointment to the geese at my house.

ETA: Thank you. I think I will cherish them too. I sometimes wish we had professional pictures taken, but really these are nice too. I hope I remember the things about them when I look back. My girls decorating Zeus in the cold was one of those lovely parenting moments. They were happy and Zeus was happy with finally getting the attention he thought he needed. After pictures Husband jumped in the cart and took off around the yard with Zeus. He asked if I wanted to go for a real drive out and about, but I woefully declined because I didn’t think it would be good training. The whole thing was nice though.


----------



## egrogan

Knave said:


> ...maybe humans have been simply a disappointment to the geese at my house...



Another thought to add to my existential dread about never being good enough for my family and my animals :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Lol @egrogan ! Okay, I am like that too, but not with those dang geese at least. They are mean creatures!! Ask the cats! No one should worry too much about what a mean person or animal thinks of them.


----------



## carshon

I grew up with geese (and ducks and chickens) and they really are not friendly birds. The best ones we ever raised were hatched via incubator and had latched onto to people right away. The others were always finicky and territorial. Love your Christmas pics!


----------



## lb27312

I'm scared of geese whenever I come across them. I was attacked by one as a kid and it has stayed with me! lol I just don't like them for that reason. Though they look graceful!


----------



## Knave

@carshon thank you! Also, that is good to hear. I’ve never been around them before this set, and I really am not a fan. I will admit though, I didn’t spend a lot of time trying to make friends with them in their youth because my kids were young and I was focused pretty much on them.
@lb27312 that is no fun! Little girl was chased by a group of geese at a park once when she was small. I was trying not to laugh, and this man was there with his boy turning his brown skin bright red trying to hold in laughter. She was so scared though, white and shaking and screaming. She kept trying to run, and she wouldn’t listen when I told her to drop the crackers. They weren’t really after her, but she would not drop those crackers!


----------



## Caledonian

Gorgeous photos of you and the family.

My Grandfather used to say that geese made great guard dogs but it sounds like no one has access once they're in place. I can't say that I'm a fan either. I see that a local yard has introduced them around the stables and my first thought was that they looked like trouble.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian thank you! Yes, I agree that they are good guards. I laughed to my husband that sometimes we ignore the dogs barking at night, but the geese are always to be believed. Anyways, if my girls decided to sneak out (better not!) the geese would give them away. You can’t con them to be quiet like you could a dog!


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @knightrider I think I would love them if they loved me too. They don’t seem to like anyone I have ever seen. Maybe the male likes me, but I don’t think so really; he barks at me thinking I will give him something, but it always seems threatening. Maybe they’ve yet to meet their person, or maybe humans have been simply a disappointment to the geese at my house.


:rofl: The way you've written this! 

But especially I was thinking:

*"Maybe the male likes me, but I don’t think so really; he barks at me thinking I will give him something, but it always seems threatening."*

...this sounds like a bad dating experience! :Angel:


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC !

I cannot think of how to describe the day that I have had. I considered writing about it, but maybe tomorrow. I will say I had a beautiful walk in the cold on Cash and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Give this one a watch, I think you will enjoy the parts where he gives his explanation for how the great basin style of horsemanship and ranching came to Nevada:


----------



## Knave

I do like the history @AndyTheCornbread ! It was a nice thing for the evening. I did go on a walk with Cashman today. He was nice. I’ve been busy with my grandparents. My grandfather has taken a turn for the worse (or better in his esteem for it is closer to heaven).

Then to top off my day, not that it was bad by any means, but hard just the same, the hot water heater decided we couldn’t actually fix it after we broke it trying...


----------



## Knave

Cashman

The mare snorted, trotting around high headed looking at the coyotes crossing the field. Cashman wanted to look, but the woman was tying the halter and held him steady until she finished. The horses all began trotting, and Zeus made his particularly wild sounding snort. “You’ve all seen dogs before,” the woman grumbled, “why are these so special today?”

The mare stood watching the dogs while the woman brushed and saddled the big colt. He was on edge, and the others must have agreed with him as Zeus snorted out from the corral while she tightened the colt’s cinch and began to walk forward. A gunshot rang and her world exploded at seemingly the same moment.

Often things slowed for her in those dangerous situations, but as she was thrown across the frozen gravel things moved quickly. The rein jerked from her hand, her shoulder complained as the big horse came over the top of where he had thrown her. She saw him running, and didn’t question the outcome as she struggled to sit. It took her a moment to register the big border collie dog pressed into her side. Appreciation filled her for the animal as she crawled onto her her hands and knees, finding her way to her feet.

Catching her horse was her concern, and her thoughts clung to the idea as her husband ran to her. “Did he run you over? Are you okay? What happened?” He questioned quickly. Her temper flared at the questioning, for her mind refused to change track from what it wanted. Quickly still, the man was holding onto the big prancing horse, backing him for each threat to spook. The colt seemed to be stuck in the same manner as the woman.

The romal was broken from the reins, and the woman went to find a solution as the man climbed into the saddle. “Are you okay?” she questioned walking away. “I am till I’m not,” the man replied and she asked if she should stay. “No, go” she found electric tape a good solution to the broken reins.

The man was loping circles and the colt was tight when she came back. He stepped off and taped the broken keeper. She climbed into the saddle and felt the colt relax under her. Walking off her own body began to relax enough for her to know some damage had been accomplished in the accident. 

After her own warm up they walked out into the field. He worried over the long gone coyotes, and she considered walking out to see if the shot found its mark, but her ribs and hip complained just enough to keep her out of questionable circumstances. Unsaddling he worried as they turned from the trailer to where he had ran her over. She brought his attention back to her with work and settled his nerves before turning him back out with the others.

Although simply an accident, she glared at the mare for her part in it all. She complained to the animals trailing along behind her, “If he missed the coyote he still got me I guess.”


----------



## egrogan

Oh no! Hope you're not hurt badly.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @egrogan .  I’m not too worried yet, for whatever reason it seems that I feel it for a moment and then it hides again. I think maybe my head is going to pound, because I get that tinge and nausea and then it goes. I think everything really is just sore. Down that side seems sore. The shoulder, ribs and hip are doing about like the headache. Hopefully it isn’t bad tomorrow because I am to stay with my grandfather for the day while my granny gets to take a trip to do Christmas prep.


----------



## egrogan

Well I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you're having a relaxing family day :grin:


----------



## lb27312

@Knave - Wow what a chilling story!! I hope you'll be okay.. glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Knave

@lb27312 yes, I am glad it wasn’t worse too. I can only imagine how it looked. I’ve never been run over by a horse before. All the wrecks I’ve taken and never that one. The headache never did hit yet, the hand goes a bit numb feeling, but really nothing but sore.

It is good and important because I need to be there tomorrow, and probably from now on to get him dressed and give him a breathing treatment in the mornings. After breakfast he seems to be okay for a couple hours. I just adore him, and I always have, so it is important I can do this.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Sorry to hear you got tossed. Hope everything is OK. I found that feeding my horses and then going and target practicing facing away from them but right by where they are eating with a .22 and some cans got mine used to gunfire enough to where I can fire heavy elk and moose rifles around them now. They don't love it but they don't spook either. I shot my deer this year standing right near two of my horses and they didn't budge. Start further away with the .22 and gradually move closer, don't start by right next to their heads


----------



## Caledonian

Oh dear; i hope you're still okay and just sore. It sounds like you were extremely lucky. 

I know how you feel about your Grandfather; i felt the same about caring for my Dad at the end. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Knave

I have shot around him a bit @AndyTheCornbread . I think he would have been fine if he hadn’t been already worried about those dumb coyotes and that mare throwing a fit. She is just hot and bored.
@Caledonian I do seem to be okay. I thank you for your thoughts and am thinking of you as well.


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry you got hurt, @Knave. :hug: I hope you recover quickly, and that you and your grandfather have a good time together... I hope he's not hurting. Also, I hope you get hot water restored before Christmas - where we live, some shops shut down for a fortnight this time of year and when our water filters in line to the house needed replacing suddenly a year ago, we couldn't get any until January! (So I took the old ones out and washed them and they worked another two weeks before clogging again...but it always seems to be like this. If your house water pump packs up, it will also be when that shop is closed for a fortnight...)


----------



## Knave

@SueC I made it back home for the night, and we did have a good day. It was a sleepy sort of day. My teenage (boy) cousins brought over a lunch they made for us, which was amazing and I was so proud they are part of my family! A crazy old aunt also stopped by, and that sort of crazy always seems difficult to handle. 

The hot water heater is replaced, and I really do think I’ve managed with nothing terrible from the wreck. It is still sore, but that’s it. Sometimes it seems crazy to me the things a body can take.


----------



## SueC

Yes, isn't it? And at other times, what can break bits of it is completely ridiculous, like a slow fall in which I caught my foot breaking three bones in it, like I was made of porcelain or something!

A crazy old aunt sounds intriguing. I take it this isn't good-crazy...


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC . Yes, her kind of crazy isn’t one that bodes well with me for whatever reason. I’m sure no one intends to be so off kilter, but I find myself fuming when I should instead be patient and loving.


----------



## egrogan

@*Knave* , I was listening to one of my favorite podcasts a couple of days ago doing chores, and heard a story told by a woman who grew up ranching in Colorado; she tells this particular Christmas story in a really amusing way: https://player.themoth.org/#/?actionType=ADD_AND_PLAY&storyId=12088
Hopefully that link will work to take you directly to audio of the story but if not, you can go here to the podcast episode, and this is the 3rd story down, "Modern Day Ranching."

It just reminded me of some of the tales of you and your girls, and I could imagine you being up on stage like that with everyone hanging on every word of the story. Good storytellers have a real gift! :grin:


----------



## Knave

My first ever podcast @egrogan ! I loved it. (. @COWCHICK77 you also would enjoy this I think; it’s kind of like sitting around listening to a story from a buddy.)

It is funny, because husband was just showing me this sort of thing a couple was doing. They had wild bulls, like old timey wild, and they had to get them off or shoot them, so they were flying in and roping them off the mountain (one hind leg mostly, sometimes horns), wide awake and flying them off into a waiting stock truck! It was so cool!


----------



## egrogan

So glad you liked it!!


----------



## SueC

@Knave, I finally took that photo I've promised you for months! :Angel:


----------



## Knave

He does have a nice rear end @SueC ! Now that his is shiny and defined Cashman’s is just a fluffy dirty thing.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Beamer and Lucy

Although the big colt had been going for walks most days, the two others caught alongside him had a little time off. They all were happy to get out of the corral despite the icy ground, even the old sorrel who often complained at being caught.

The man and the little girl had received new chaps for Christmas, and they were excited to see how they felt in a saddle. The little girl was also given a new headstall, which she had matched to Pete’s bit and a set of reins her father had braided. Beamer seemed proud to carry the new headstall, and he happy strode out.

As they rode along it became apparent that the mare and the big colt were angry with each other. The colt was below the mare in the herd, but he arched his neck with his ears pinned tight and continued to try to make a move at the fancy bay mare. The mare of course was not tolerant of such rude behavior, and her attitude mimicked that of the colt. Both of the horses’ negativity created a dangerous atmosphere for the dogs who trotted alongside the riders with horses striking out to bite the oblivious animals. 

The riders laughed and wondered at the dispute between the two horses, but never allowed it to escalate. They rode along further and a dead coyote laid in their path, but Beamer was the only to curl his neck in concern.


----------



## Knave

Just a random update before horse work starts up again tomorrow: it’s basketball season around here. As we are coming accustomed to little girl’s luck, there should be no surprise in saying she fell on the ice going into basketball practice. It was pretty dramatic, but eventually she stood up and went in to practice.

During practice she cried a bit, and so I decided I would take her to the clinic afterwards. The doc x-rayed her elbow to find what appears to be a possible fracture of the growth plate, or the bone behind... whatever that is called. The growth plate itself appears to have sustained some damage as well and been shifted a bit.

She cried to hear this, but he decided to allow her to continue playing. A pad required and taped up, she was cheery at practice today. If it continues to be problematic though she will have to come in and make further plans.


----------



## Knave

So, I call Cashman his name because “Cashman” is a big “Caterpillar” dealer. Caterpillar is a brand of equipment. Anyways Cashman is like a great big D10. In a funny turn of events he turned out to like the little creatures that once seemed so scary to him.

I present to you, Cashman and Cat:


----------



## SueC

Super sweet photos, @Knave! 

I'm sorry to hear about little girl's bad luck. :-( Give her a hug from the Antipodes from me. :hug:

I have a scandalous confession: I've not brushed my teeth since last year! :mrgreen: mg:


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC ! I haven’t either and I definitely need to this morning.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and a bit of Ozzie too

Although the woman saddled horses in the dark, they did not ride out to the cattle until the sun rose. The forecast was one of freezing rain and snow, and so the sun was relished. Cashman walked out calmly next to the mare, and the woman was relieved. She had difficulty approaching the herd with riders on the big colt the past few rides, and she had anticipated the same.

Her relief was washed away when she split from the mare. The ground was straight ice where the cows had been fed, so the riders made their way into position to work and to the best ground they could find. The woman rode next to the fence where the snow stood unblemished. It was in good footing that the big colt squealed and took his first jump. He stopped when she grabbed ahold of him, but he shook his head in excitement and began again to try and take a few small jumps. 

He was throwing a child’s tantrum, and fear ran through the woman, keeping him in check as much as possible. There was no room for him to make a mistake. A fence blocked one side, and the other was slick ice. She knew she would fall if she didn’t control his emotion, and when she called for the man to ride to her, in hopes the mare would calm the colt, she realized he was already on his way. The bit colt was not satisfied with the presence of the pretty mare. He continued to dance, shaking his arched neck and jumping off the ground.

“He’s going to blow up,” she stated the obvious. “Get off and trade me,” the man responded. “I can’t.” She was stuck still between the fence and the ice, and a mistake would set off the inevitable. The man bailed off the mare, grabbing the big colt and trying to catch his focus. As he ran backwards the woman assumed he would blow forward, but a moment’s hesitation and she was on the ground, accepting the help he offered. 

Logically she didn’t want to trade, but sometimes the easy answer was too tempting to overcome. The man took off on the horse, the cows had made their way off the feed ground, and he was able to shoot the gap. The ground was slick everywhere, but it was not as dangerous out in the fresh snow and sagebrush. The colt took the occasional jump, but he worked him fast, making him think about the cows rather than his emotions. He settled quickly with the ability to move, and the mare and the woman tolerated each other enough to accomplish getting the cattle lined out.

They traded back quickly enough, both happy to ride their own horses, and both satisfied with the outcome. The man was protective of his wife and girls when he saw them struggling, and the woman was proud of him for the trait. He was a good horseman, although he did not favor the same type of animal as his wife.

The weather gave the promised storm. Steam rose from the herd as they walked the miles between them and their home. In certain areas the riders all walked. The ground was ice cracking loud under their weight, and hooves of cows and horses slid. Ozzie found himself getting to work consistently for the first time. He was good at his job, pushing cattle back into line that wandered away. Certain kicks cracked across him with a similar sound as the ice. Inexperience had him lacking the skill to dodge the kicks returned for his bite.

A slipped hoof somehow ended in a broken rein chain on the big colt’s bridle. The man tied up the break with leather he braided through. “Big stupid dummy,” he muttered at the colt. Often said with affection, he found himself irritated with his wife’s horse. It was simply youth combined with the storm and the ground that made for such a difficult day.

When the ground was sturdy enough for them to ride again, Lucy and Cashman were irritated with the cattle. Both walked with their ears pinned and occasionally jumped forward and bit. A cow kicked Cash for his effort, and his temper flared. The woman struggled to keep him off the bald faced heifer. 

Although the day was long and cold, and the horses were irritable, the woman could think of no better way to begin a new year.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, the ice makes me so nervous just walking around and doing everyday chores, I can’t imagine you all out there really working on that kind of footing. Do you put studs in the horse’s shoes?


----------



## Knave

@egrogan we don’t use studs. When I was little I asked why once, and they explained that they are too dangerous in the corral. We have been looking at some removable sets online though and are quite interested.

Bones’s boots have lost their traction, so I asked husband to put the studs in them. He has small feet though, so I couldn’t put them on anyone else and he hasn’t been ridden. I am debating taking him for pregging on Sunday because I could use the studded boots.


----------



## Knave

I forgot to mention @egrogan that they are all barefoot right now too. Regular shoes are too slippery, although at my father’s one horse has fronts on. I believe they are toes and heels (meaning they are ridged a bit on the toes and heels for traction). The horse is one of the black horses that I occasionally mention. He goes very lame anymore without shoes. It is an oddity too, because it is not tender footed lame either. It seems he rolls his ankle (although completely illogical).


----------



## egrogan

Oh, interesting @Knave, I guess I did assume you had them shod for work, but totally makes sense why that could be problematic too. I've been going back and forth about whether or not to get ice studs for our Scoot Boots. I don't love riding in the boots during the winter, because they fill up with snow quickly and don't fit right. While the tread on them is great for 3 seasons, I don't find it really helps much on ice or slush, and I'm not sure the tradeoff of having studs to improve traction on the roads is worth not really being able to ride in the deeper snow in the fields and filling up the boots. So basically, we just putter around and don't do any "real" riding. Which is obviously not an option for you! :wink:


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I will give the studs a test run today at work. Husband says it is a skating rink down there, and I am going to take Bones. I know he hasn’t been ridden for a bit, so he could be hot, but he’s been begging to go. Cashman’s youth is a bit overwhelming on the ice.  If the studs actually make me feel safe on the ice I think they would be worth it.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Beamer and Lucy

It was the more experienced horses of the herd caught and saddled. The woman velcroed the boots with their new studs onto the little sorrel’s feet. A quick ride around and a minor slip had her pull the hinds and leave just the fronts for the first try. Bones was thrilled with being chosen for the day. He had begged and even picked on the other horses, but he had been left home since the weather had changed.

Cashman and Zeus however threw tantrums to display their irritation at being left. They did not know that they were still learning, and they were offended. The choice of horses was made in response to the ice covered ground. Beamer had proven himself trustworthy over many years, and Bones and Lucy, although young themselves, had been used in the winter several times.

The ground may have been the consistently iciest the woman had worked on. She was grateful for the studs, but wished she had also used the hinds. The little girl struggled with her nerves. She knew how slippery the ice was, and she had been scolded towards caution. She held Beamer slower than he wished to be, and slower than the others. “You need to let him come,” her mother offered, but her fear continued to control her.

She was toting the line of panic when her father rode next to her. “Beamer is an old man. He knows how to take care of you.” Hesitantly the girl continued on. “I don’t need help hurting myself,” she warned, trying to joke through her anxiety. Her parents would have left her home had they realized the extent of the ice, but there she was.

In spite of the ice the cows worked easily. A few times they were beaten by a determined young cow, but they took their time to stay safe. Once finished sorting and into a snowier field they had to work a bit faster to turn the heifers, but everyone managed to stay on their feet. The girl relaxed then, and she found herself surprising happy with the day’s work they had accomplished. The woman was proud of her, often both of her girls proved they could do hard things. She was proud too of the horses for keeping them safe.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

It's a solid sheet of ice up here right now too. You could not pay me enough to ride in this weather without borium studded shoes with a good cleat to them.


----------



## Knave

@AndyTheCornbread to be honest I have never ridden with a cleated shoe of any sort before today. I was struggling with the idea. What if Bones fell and I got a hoof to the face? (Yes, sadly my brain tells me terrible types of things like these.)

My friend uses the human version for delivering mail, and I was questioning her about them this morning. She said she loved them, she would certainly fall without them and that she would put both fronts and hinds on Bones. I was scared though. I wondered if barefoot was actually better.

I asked my father if he had ever sharp shod a horse and he said no. He said my uncle had built up shoes with something from the welder though, but he didn’t say much about it. I think maybe Grandpa had, but I am not sure... anyways I will try again on Sunday to preg. I hate pregging on ice.

Have you used them much?


----------



## egrogan

Glad it all work out and everyone came home safe and sound!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

My farrier welds coarse grain borium to the shoes and puts snow pads under them if it gets icy before hunting season gets over. That way I can still ride and pack during hunting season if we get an icy year. The borium makes a nice gripping cleated surface but isn't truly sharp shod like the old draft horses that worked pulling ice cutting sleds etc.


----------



## Knave

Do you feel safe with them @AndyTheCornbread ? Do you do hinds as well?


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Yes, we do all four and there is zero slip. I feel safe with them, they aren't going to cut you up if you get in a wreck and they don't slip. You just have to make sure it is the coarse kind of borium it acts like studded snow tires for your horses feet.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Because the borium goes on the front and back of the shoes you can get borium headed horshoe nails that the heads stick out past the bottom of the shoe. That would give you even more traction than simple borium smears but I have not ever needed to go that far. I quit riding after hunting season each year because it gets so icy up here and keeping them borium shod would get spendy and serve no purpose for me. So shoes come off right after season gets out and they get trimmed and pastured for the winter.


----------



## Knave

That sounds smart @AndyTheCornbread ! We have looked at some sets that drill into a horseshoe. It will be nice to try the full set on the boots on Sunday.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Bones

The girls laughed as they pulled the trailer into work. “He’s just so happy.” They we’re referring to Ozzy, who was walking through the yard next to the man. In his mouth was a big stick he packed in case anyone decided to throw it for him. His tail wagged, and his hind legs occasionally went a bit faster than his fronts, making his body track off center. He was happy.

The girls worked on foot at the chutes, while the man, woman and her mother worked horseback. Bones was thrilled about the day, and the woman’s mother made the comparison of his joy and the earlier happiness of the dog. Bones was happy. His joy made him bounce around at times, rearing up and dancing he made his opinion known.

On his hooves were the spiked boots. It did not take him long to realize that they gave him an advantage. He rushed the fighting cattle on the ice, and the woman once again was impressed with his genius. She had seen cattle rush horses on ice many times, feeling their advantage, but it was a first for her to be on the other side of the game.

Bones played with the flags during the break. The riders held a sort of tension that went naturally with a difficult day, but Bones’s joy pulled them back to better temperaments. He stole the flags from their hands when they were inattentive, and the tore one flag and pulled the fabric to the end many times.

Lucy stuck with a sort of seriousness. She was slow on the slick ground, but she was quick to punish any cow who threatened the plan. In the end the cows found themselves in the areas that they would spend the rest of the wintertime.


----------



## Knave

I forgot to include a sad update. Hugo ended up being a freemartin. Who could believe the bad luck after I fought so to keep her? (A freemartin is a calf that was a twin to an opposite sex calf. They lack the reproductive system... obviously we did not know she was a twin. She was and is a big animal.) So, she will be sold. Also Moon cow will be sold. I snuck her into the herd to come home so she wouldn’t be culled for age, and it was a bad call on my part. She was not bred. Her uterus was shriveled up.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

The testosterone from the bull calf inhibits the growth of the female reproductive system in utero and so most of the time they are born sterile. They eat just fine though so you can sell them for slaughter cattle. It's too bad that the beef market is in the tank right now though. What are you guys getting per cwt for your cattle down there?


----------



## Knave

I really don’t know @AndyTheCornbread . Not much for sure. I should know because we took a load after we pregged last time. I must have never heard what the average was.


----------



## SueC

Hugo wasn't your milking heifer, if I remember correctly. How's the heifer doing?

Beef prices here are crap. We have four huge, over 600kg steers that were ready to sell over a month ago and are running out of feed but holding for now. The drought has inundated the abattoirs to the point that they can't process everything being sent in, in some places. People are sending in breeding stock because the drought is so bad. And the sad thing is, this has crashed the prices for the farmers... but not for the consumers buying meat. The sad thing is that the processors are able to buy the beef cheap and stick the extra profits entirely into their own pockets, while the drought-stricken farmers aren't even getting a fair price for their animals. :evil:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@SueC We have a near rock bottom beef market here in the US as well that isn't getting to consumers. Prices per cwt are around 150 USD give or take and it takes about 130 USD per cwt just to raise them up to slaughter weight so once you factor in shipping there is virtually no profit for the ranchers right now. Many are choosing to hold over and see if it gets better. The middlemen are still charging insane rates so the price at the store has come down little to none. If you want to buy and butcher your own though now is a very good time.


----------



## Knave

So, I did finally ask husband what the culls averaged @AndyTheCornbread and @SueC. They averaged about .70/# he believes. Culls never have been animals to bring much money. 

Pepper is doing well @SueC. She is getting massively fat. She is kind of miserable pregnant acting, like everything is difficult. Lol. She wants to just eat and sleep in her barn, which is fine with me, but her obesity may be a problem delivering her first calf. I hope not, but I realize it is possible. There were two bulls in the end who could have bred her, one has good numbers and the other is home raised, so likely he will throw big calves anyways... 

She is not due until March, so she has a long way to go. She makes me laugh. Today she wanted to buck because I put new straw into her barn. She was so fat though that she didn’t make much a show of herself bucking and was more loud than anything. I think in February I will start tying her up every day and giving her a small amount of grain.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Knave said:


> So, I did finally ask husband what the culls averaged @AndyTheCornbread and @SueC. They averaged about .70/# he believes. Culls never have been animals to bring much money.


That's actually a lot better than here. A rancher I know fairly well took 4 culls down to the Missoula auction two months or so ago now and he got $500 total for all four combined ($125 a piece) and two of them were in really good shape just barren due to age. They would have made great burger, I wish I had known which ones he was going to cull I would have given him $300 for the one alone and just turned her into all burger. Would have been less than a buck a pound for 500-ish lbs of ground beef.


----------



## Knave

That is terrible @AndyTheCornbread . Where these go to auction I guess some may be picked up as bred (some had different issues, like my favorite leftie cow who is a massive beast and always pregs, but ended up late aborting two years in a row, or a couple who brought in sorry looking calves...) I am thinking some of these bred cattle get picked up, but I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Lucy and Cashman

Most of the riding had been contained to the small area between the corral and the tack room. The snow and ice melted off quickly in that particular spot, and footing was often decent enough for work on more intricate training skills. Cashman was taken out a few times, but most of the horses were spending the colder winter days lounging around catching any spots of sunshine available. 

Bones was thrilled when the little girl caught him for roping the dummy. He had been bored and he always loved being caught. Lucy and Cashman were saddled along with him, and the dummy was drug over to the small area. The woman headed the metal creature and drug it on Cashman as the man questioned her thought. “You’re really going to just tie on to that?” 

Cash however gave no thought to pulling the big dummy. He dug in acting as though it was heavier than actuality. The little girl started to complain about Bones. She was nervous; he didn’t want to hold back as much as she would like. “He hasn’t been ridden lately,” her father offered in explanation as he traded her horses and she stepped into the saddle of the pretty bay mare. 

He took a moment to simply watch. He was proud of his fancy mare. She showed a protectiveness for the little girl, and she didn’t complain when the rope accidentally slapped her ears or the girl leaned way off for her shot. He was pleased with them both when he stepped onto the little sorrel, although he was confused at the complaints she had regarding the horse.

They took turns roping the dummy that Cash pulled until the woman asked to trade. She hoped to get some practice in herself. “Bones is fine to pull it,” she spoke too soon. Bones was frightened of pulling the metal creature, although he had the most experience of any of them. The pair ran sideways, the man only dropping dallies when Bones put him in track of close lining his daughter. The woman and the girl scattered, trying to find a protected place.

“Can I get off?” the girl requested, “Bones is scaring me.” She did not want to be in the mess on the mare, for she did not trust the mare yet and everything seemed overwhelming to her. “Yes, that’s fine. Give me back my horse though; I’m not getting anywhere.” The man mumbled more irritated statements about the little sorrel too low for the girl to hear. The woman thought that she probably could pull the dummy on Bones, but she also knew that starting a fight with him never solved the problem, as Bones’s thought process melted under pressure.

He was still anxious as the girl unsaddled him, and so the man took him from her to turn him loose. The couple played a bit longer after that, enjoying each other and a moment of sunshine. The girl chose the little sorrel for her next ride again, and he was back to himself. She wasn’t ready to rope on him though, so they played other games while the wind blew cold around them.


----------



## SueC

The things you get up to! 

I have a silly question. Why does the rider in the first photo appear to be wearing skin-diving flippers? What is that?


----------



## Knave

lol @SueC! Those are tapaderos (I have no idea if I spelled that word correctly... quick google search...). They are a covering for the stirrup that many cowboys use when it is cold to break the weather. Some use them year round to keep feet from hanging up in stirrups, but mostly I think of it as a cold weather thing. 

They are heavy, so I have never put any on a saddle of mine. Also for some reason the idea makes me uncomfortable. I think they keep you from “burying” your foot in the stirrup, which I don’t do anymore anyways, but back in the day I always did and found them a serious hinder. 

ETA: The question was not silly at all, although I did love the “flipper” description.


----------



## Knave

Some fun


----------



## Knave

Pepper

It was cold. The warmth of the prior week had been lost with the wind, and the woman wasn’t thinking when she left her gloves in the house. It only took a few minutes for her hands to hurt. Red and numb fingers refused to warm in pockets, and she rushed through her chores because of it. Pepper was cold too, and she waited for hay to walk out of her shelter.

That night the man crawled out of bed to check that the heaters were set correctly. An odd shadow in the dark caught his eye through the window. “Did you close Pepper’s gate? She is in the yard.” The woman jumped out of bed, throwing pajamas on in a rush. “My hands were cold, and the chain was high...” she mumbled and grabbed her coat. A cow halter hung by the door, and she expected Pepper to run.

Pepper stood waiting for the woman, and she didn’t argue as the woman struggled with the halter, giving up and wrapping it around her neck. She easily led back to her corral, and sat at the water trough waiting for the ice to be broken so she could drink.

While the couple warmed in the house, the woman wondered at the behavior of the cow. She was too easy to catch and lead. Fat and miserable, pregnancy had calmed her, but not to the extent she had shown. “I’m afraid she is going to bloat.” “Do you want to go track her?” “Yes.” Clothes again thrown back on, the couple stepped into the cold dark night and looked to track Pepper’s adventure.

An adventure was what Mama Pepper had in mind. She had visited her own hay pile and the horses, she wandered through the crested and around the yard, even coming into the grass and exploring the outside of the house. In relief they did not track her to any hot hay, and although full and tired, Pepper’s adventure was harmless.

Coming back into the house with relief, the woman rung her cold red hands. “Did you seriously not wear gloves? You realize that is what created the problem to begin with right!?”


----------



## egrogan

I don't know anything about cows, but that sure looks like one pregnant soon-to-be momma! I hate when you have that "something's not right" feeling in the middle of the night. If my lovely husband were reading this he would make a joke about the number of times I've done a late night run out to the horses in my birthday suit to make sure I shut the door to the feed room in the shed- we were just joking about that last week when I bolted awake at 11pm sure I'd left the door open, but had to waste time actually getting dressed to go check because it was close to 0* outside  (the door to the shed was shut)


----------



## Knave

She feels like she is ready @egrogan , but I think she has another month to go! She is seriously fat and lazy. Little girl keeps joking that she has twins in there.

I am the type to run out naked too! Lol. Maybe we are lucky that we live when it is cold sometimes, or our neighbors might always get a show. Lol


----------



## Caledonian

Poor girl; she looks ready to pop! 

I've done plenty of late night runs to check on the horses when I've thought that something was wrong. I've yet to do a naked one though! Probably as the horses were never kept next to the house and it would've involved a jog along a main road and past my neighbours' houses! I can imagine the sound of squealing tyres and shocked faces :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Lol @Caledonian ! I probably would keep my clothes on in that case too.  If anyone drove down my street I would dive into bushes so fast and refuse to go to town for a month at least. Lol


----------



## SueC

I've done the odd nude outing too but I couldn't jog during one!  Not unless I crossed my arms over my chest. Brings back too many memories of bareback trotting as a teenager before my parents finally bought me a bra. They were always saying I didn't have anything to put in it yet, but man, that got sore. And these days, I'm sure my, ahem, mammary glands would end up around my ankles after five minutes of nude jogging / braless trotting. mg:

The shelter is really doing its job! The mud interior looks excellent.  Good luck to Pepper.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I am sorry. I was not blessed with much need for a bra myself.


----------



## lb27312

You guys are too funny! I will at least throw a t-shirt on as NO ONE wants to see this body!:rofl::rofl:

Cool cow!


----------



## Knave

@lb27312 I doubt that. I am of the hippy type belief that all bodies are beautiful.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @lb27312 I doubt that. I am of the hippy type belief that all bodies are beautiful.


:iagree:
@Knave, I was never that well endowed, thank goodness, because it can really interfere with horse riding and general exercise, plus all the women I do know who are large in that department say it is really annoying when men are talking to their breasts instead of their faces. It interferes with eye contact.

But despite that, jiggling those things always felt like jiggling a bruise. Eeeek. A good sports bra is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The horses carried the temperament which foretold of storm. Snow was due, but not for a couple days, and a breeze blew around the anxious horses. They trotted across the highway and into the brush as a semi passed behind them.

Lucy quickly dropped her attitude after loping in the deep sand of the gravel pit. Cash however found himself running sideways over the smallest of reasons. He was close to fitted up, and so he was able to maintain that nervous stormy energy. Jackrabbits occasionally shot from the overhead brush, and the dog bounced out of and into sight again.

“Can we take off towards the mountain?” the woman asked. Cash snorted and threatened to blow when he saw they would climb the side to get out of the gravel pit. The pair trotted out for a long time, and the woman felt guilty for the pretty mare who lacked the fitness of the big colt. Sweat circled her eyelids when Cash blew sideways and knocked hard into her. The man hollered and swore with the pain of his knee slamming into his wife’s. “I am so sorry, did you break it?” “No, it’s not broken. That stupid horse...”

They trotted a good distance before coming to a dirt road running along the bottom of the mountainside. The mare rested then, and the big colt loped back and forth for a bit, rearing up and striking at the passing dog. He was outgrowing these sorts of days, but occasionally his youth still required a bad day. 

On their way home the woman apologized again, but held a gratitude for the timing of his day. It hadn’t been at work or in a particularly stressful environment. It was a good day for his nerves to appear, and the sun shining through the wintertime always made her happy.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade

Lucy and Cash were ridden in the bright morning. They walked along enjoyably, and eventually they roped the dummy and played around. Cash had decided to hold a love for roping the dummy. He was always where he needed to be, but he goofed off in his own ways. He chewed on the rope and chewed on the dummy while ropes were pulled. 

After a bit of time a truck would pull in. They were holding a trade. It was the woman’s first experience with trading things other than horses, and the little girl was as thrilled as her. She ran through the house and the tack room building a trade pile. Stuffed animals, some reins and an old pair of baby spurs made an interesting collection on the table.

The couple made their own pile on the back of a pickup. It included some old halters and headstalls. A breast collar and a couple knifes sat alongside the others. It wasn’t just a trade expected though. One of the guests was a chiropractor with a style from Old Mexico.

Two horses were scheduled. Cash and Lucy had drawn the lucky straws. Once they arrived Cash was brought out first. She found he was in bad shape, as they had wondered with his tendency to lose his balance and the way he carried his neck. His poll and neck were out, and when she came to his ribs she found bigger issues. Cash didn’t appreciate her experienced hands, and it took the man and the woman on each end to keep her safe. He tried kicking her and he tried biting her. 

The couple had seen her work before, and knew she was particularly talented. Cash although had missed the memo, and he was angry. She asked, “What did you do to this horse?” She hadn’t seen many like him before. He walked out a different horse when she finished. Everything had been out. He held himself proudly and moved out strong. The confusion of his dislike of the new woman who made him feel better played out on his expression. 

Lucy went more smoothly, but she also was insulted at each bit of pain experienced. Her back was out, and it had shown itself a bother throughout her time. Her ribs filled back in and she also walked away strongly. 

As the trading commenced, the little girl found herself the new owner of a silver snaffle. She was so excited, and happily gave her reins and old baby spurs. She also traded the stuffed animals for a knife. Trading was her new favorite activity.

The older girl stayed back from the trading. It wasn’t something that appealed to her, although she enjoyed roping the dummy with all of the kids. The woman traded for a bit and headstall, and the man also made a few exchanges. Everyone was happy with their new piles, and they discussed trading a few more items for more chiropractor work. 

Bones reacted differently to her touch. He had issues from having worn an oversized saddle, and as she worked him back into place he accepted the pain. He noticed the relief quickly, and his loving expression was easily portrayed. He nuzzled her between cracks, and his big eyes were soft. 

Beamer tended towards distrust. He looked at her with his eyes wide and head high. Why would she touch him? His touchiness made his skin crawl as he tried to stand, but anxiety had him jumping away. However, when she cracked his bad areas, like Bones he realized the relief she offered. His distrust continued, but he stood stoically. When she finished his eyes softened and he moved gracefully as in his younger days. She was who turned him loose, and his eyes softened as though he knew her all along. He refused to leave her when she shooed him along. He was very pleased with her work.

It would be interesting to see how they felt as a bit of time passed. The woman wondered if Cash would pick his feet up higher and maintain his balance better.


----------



## gottatrot

Very interesting about Cash! I wonder how he will feel now. Also interesting how Bones responded.


----------



## Caledonian

If only they could talk, it would make everything so much easier. I hope it helps Cash and the others. Cash seems to have had quite a reaction to the chiropractor, I hope it improves his balance and body.


----------



## Knave

It was very interesting @gottatrot . Bones has been playing a fool all morning, bucking and tearing into Zeus. He is happy and feeling good.
@Caledonian it was surprising how much he disliked her. If one had ever seen a horse with the intention of killing a person it was him. I was surprised at how he didn’t take that out on Shawn or I. He tried snaking around me to get at her to bite. Ears pinned and neck straight, mouth open and ready to get her any way possible... yet he never touched me. He never hit the end of the leadrope and he never pushed me at all. He only tried to get around me. Same with the kicking. He never kicked Shawn, but he tried to reach around him with his hind leg to kick her. 

She laughed when it was done that she would never step onto him. She knew he would hurt her still given any opportunity. I’m not sure she was impressed with his temperament. Lol. She was shocked at how bad he was physically though. Somewhere along the line something happened to him. It wasn’t here though I promise. 

This morning he is still holding himself differently. He looks proud. His head is held more in the way Zeus holds his in the corral. His body looks good too, but I think it always did.


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave - Wow that's amazing. I've never experienced that before. I would've thought that he'd redirect it to the closest person if the one causing the pain was out of reach. It sounds like a new beginning for him.


----------



## Knave

That’s exactly what I expected @Caledonian . I was surprised by it for sure.

Now I have something even crazier. I saddled him up to walk him around for a second. Nothing changed, I even reset the saddle because I couldn’t understand it. It had to be let out a hole on the offside and was still two holes out on the near. A western saddle too, so maybe 8 inches or a bit more at least... I was afraid to step on because I was sure something was amiss. He felt excellent too. It is so odd!


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave - I would imagine that whatever she released has allowed him to relax and expand, changing his body shape. Good news though.


----------



## Dragoon

Amazing story! All of it!

My heart breaks that horses can be so uncomfortable in their body, and still try so hard to be good mounts for us.
I wonder how many horses go their whole lives not seeing a chiropractor, but needing one...

I keep telling the young girls, horses are the most generous animals, if they are reluctant to do something, there is a good reason! Its up to the big brained biped to figure it out!

Trading sounds a blast! what a neat idea to not involve money!

Little girl kept Zeus I hope! LOL


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon it is amazing. I often wonder about things like pain, in humans or animals, tied into an “accustomed to” idea. For example, if we swapped bodies for a day, would one of us be rolling on the floor in pain with something? We cannot compare... He was a crazy fool today. Lol. They are all feeling good and he was bucking and running and playing all morning. 

The trading was fun! Little girl didn’t trade Zeus off, although she was asked to trade him again. She has been offered the sale of him a couple times now too, and I can see interest in others. That day all of the kids rode him around bareback to rope the dummy and play. He always seems to make quite the good impression. 

We kind of have a background plan with him. If he turns out as good as he seems for ranch work we will purchase him from her. That would allow her to get a portion of the money she intended when she originally purchased him, but also allow him to continue his place here. We have grown too attached to him! With Pete gone she needs a horse; there are many work days where Bones is not pleasant and so Beamer cannot fill the hole for both girls.


----------



## Dragoon

Errrrgh! Stop him! What if he throws something else out! Dern horses, always looking for a way to hurt themselves, lol!

I have had Mouse and his mares treated a few times. Its cool! Wish I could afford to do it more!!

25 year old Mouse gets complimented on his good condition. <3

But the mares...OTTB mare has a hip issue, old racing injuries... but the worst is the anxious mare. She is a worrier, always tense. Not much of an eater, she is thin and only exercise will get her to eat more. She's had two visits and was out everywhere both times...the massage/chiro lady said she does it to herself. She is so tense, her muscles pull her out.  She is a lovely soul, though, gentle and tries SO hard to please. She does spook, the little girls here are afraid to ride her, understandably. I am happy that she is light years better than when she got here three years ago. She now 'talks' to me, she never showed an opinion before.
Unlike OTTB mare, who never shuts up, lol. And its usually a complaint! *sigh...I love them all

Anxious mare was frightened of the massage, but by the end, was snoozing...
OTTB mare was highly offended and was getting mad...by the end, admitted it was ok (stood still finally, grump mare face)
Mouse is a smart boy, took only a few minutes to realize it was gooooood!

Would love to see pics of the kids with Zeus! What a good boy!


----------



## Knave

HeiHei

(A couple weeks ago)

The woman had been sick, and so when the phone rang her intention was to ignore it and go back to sleep. When she saw the number though she decided to answer. The number belonged to her childhood friend, the cowboy who had taken Keno. He rarely called her anymore, although they maintained a friendship it had changed as they grew. 

“I have a question for you,” he asked her quickly enough. “Would you be interested in Lil Paint’s colt? I would like to give him to you in return for the gelding you gave to us. He’s out of my stud, and he should be a really good colt.” The woman was taken aback. “I’d love to say yes, but first I would have to talk to my husband and maybe my dad too. I don’t know what they would think about that.” Her mind wandered. With Pete gone they now had the place for the addition of the colt, but what would everyone think?

Lil Paint was a character of the woman’s youth. As teenagers the woman and her friend were often together. Lil Paint was like she sounded, an exceptionally flashy little sorrel paint filly at the time. Her friend was starting the filly, and he brought her to have lessons with her father. Lil Paint bucked consistently every day. The woman, who was a girl at the time, would sit on her own mare and laugh as they threw dirt around the arena, Lil Paint squealing and the boy riding her pretty.

As the filly grew into a mare and the boy began also to grow, he showed the flashy young mare in a cowhorse competition. The mare had never seen town, and she set off into a runaway at the beginning of the class. The judge climbed the fence in shear panic and once the class was over the boy was teased relentlessly about the mess of a run. The mare continued to grow alongside the boy, and she proved herself to be loyal and as big hearted as horses came.

The boy married and had children of his own, and Lil Paint continued with him. The stud horse came along sometime after. He was a
fancy looking animal, with high socks and talent seeping from every move he made. He was over aggressive and possessed a sort of light personality, almost laughing and playing with the man who rode him. 

The woman called her husband and told him what her friend proposed. “Take him if you’d like,” he responded with a touch of excitement. Her father surprised her with only happiness over the idea. “This is a horse with real potential!” The thought of the little colt called HeiHei and the way things worked out had the woman dancing around the house. 

Her husband sat with her that night and explained that he would like to have the first two years with the colt. The woman hesitated only momentarily, and in her pause she realized what a gift he was offering to her. HeiHei would come and bring with him a new excitement. He would give the man a colt who needed worked alongside the woman with Cash and the girls with their horses. Eventually the woman would be again likely given a chance to play a game she loved, but she’d have a broke horse to begin teaching.

HeiHei would picture the start to a new chapter. The new season in the family was one of promise and excitement. The girls were now older and had changed much and continued to evolve. The couple were growing beside them in the way of adults.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I was so impressed. I see why you would do it more often.

I wish I’d taken more, but I did take a picture! If I could show how there were 10 people running around roping that dummy it would be more fun. Here is a pic of my oldest on Bones with the girl her age on Zeus. Also I’ll show you the bit I got and the one little girl got. I didn’t take a picture of husband’s end pile!


----------



## Dragoon

Whoa those sure are fancy! Is the bottom one sweet iron? I have a sweet iron snaffle, but its plain as dirt. Lol

looks like Zeus is wearing the top one in the pic, it looks good on him! Proud ponies! I think horses enjoy games, must be a nice change from going around and around the arena...

Welcome Heihei! And a warm connection to your past...what a priceless gift, he must love his mare!
What game is it in this colts future? Nosy minds want to know!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I actually haven’t put it on her headstall yet, it was just the way the filter went on that makes it look like that. He’s wearing a plow type snaffle that I really like in the picture. It is a sweet iron mouth; most every broken mouthpiece at my house or my parents’ is. I don’t mind the plain janes either , but I was a bit jealous of her trade. She jumped on that so fast no one got a chance. Lol

I think HeiHei will be able to complete in cowhorse competitions or cuttings, but only based on his breeding. It is possible he could come and be lazy and heavy, and I wouldn’t mind so much although he wouldn’t play those games. I imagine he will be a very hot horse, which will make me glad watching husband start him instead of myself. Lol. 

It is a priceless gift. HeiHei is the first colt of Lil Paint. He loves that mare more than any he has ridden, and likely ever will. He is very proud of his stud too, so it is a cross he is excited to see developed. It is touching that he is giving me the colt. I think it touched all of us, and I feel more support with this colt than I have with any new horse. Usually a new horse is met with trepidation, and HeiHei has been simply excitement. 

I doubt he will keep the name HeiHei here, but I actually like it. The girls like it too. My friend’s children called him HeiHei. They are small kids, and they like the movie Moana. I guess HeiHei is the intellectually challenged chicken, and they laugh like crazy when their parents say “Hey HeiHei!”


----------



## gottatrot

Great to hear about Heihei!


----------



## Dragoon

A new horse is met with trepidation ??

Why? I find this strange...wondering if my trio has shaped my thinking to be ' well any new horse could not be worse!'
I have the bucking tb, the spooking Arab-ish, and the volatile old gelding...the haflinger youngster was a welcome change. He was none of those...but quite stubborn and argumentative. 

Heihei could not be worse than Bones...so bring him on!

I'm touched thinking Keno found someone who values him!


----------



## lb27312

I'm looking forward to hearing more about HeiHei and following his journey! What a great story...


----------



## egrogan

How exciting. Can't wait for more pictures of the new guy.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot , @lb27312 , @egrogan ! I probably won’t have more pictures until he is delivered. My friend wants to get him halter broke before dropping him off.
@Dragoon I think we have seen lots of problems before, and how much work they take to overcome. A horse becomes a team worker to everyone, and so personality clashes are difficult on the job and the family.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

Although it was still cold as the woman saddled the pair of horses, the forecast promised an unusually beautiful day. She was excited for the day, because it was the first day of her spring work. Along with the happiness she held a bit of nerves for it was also the first day of spring work for the big colt.

She knew the temperature would be to her advantage, but she did not know how he would begin his day. Often colts were difficult in the spring until they carried a few years experience. Even with experience the hotter tempered horses would prance around displaying their spring fever and excitement at being back to work.

After the drive, three horses were unloaded by their riders for the day. Everyone was cheerful with the sun shining down, and the horses were easily excited as they walked down into the heifer corral. Lucy jumped and pranced like the dressage queen she imagined herself, and the brown horse carried himself as a graceful ballerina. The big colt plodded along with the beautiful pair as the choice in a child’s book; which of these does not fit?

The heifers ran and bucked, beating the riders back and causing Cashman to grab himself and run momentarily. He held his head higher, tight and worried about the young cattle. He settled once they pushed the herd through a gate and made their way through corrals to where they would sort. Lucy and the brown horse held onto their heat. They danced and tried to work the cattle, and they each occasionally acted as though they might take a few jumps.

Cashman however fell asleep. The woman clucked and cued the big colt, asking him to turn back the playful cattle. He barely made the turns needed and refused over exertion in the warmed morning. The woman giggled in frustration while the cowboys grumbled at her incompetence. The sunshine and the baby calves however kept the happiness in the air. 

After moving around the cattle and running a few through the chute, the riders sorted the heifers from their calves and prepared to brand. The woman expected to be ground crew for the branding, and she had asked the man to ride Cashman for her to rope again. Surprise caught her when her father told her to get her horse. He wanted to work the ground himself and for the couple to rope. She argued for a moment for roping was the treat and the ground was hard work, but she climbed onto the big colt with nerves running throughout.

She had never branded on him, and the man had struggled with him the few times he had the last spring. She’d done a lot of roping practice since then, and she hoped for improvement, but that did not stop the adrenaline from tingling. It proved itself unnecessary as they began roping. Cash was a different horse than he had been. 

He roped like an old champ, while Lucy occasionally reared up and showed her own nerves. He made the woman laugh whenever they walked to the corner where the cows called to their calves. He whinnied to them incessantly. He acted as though they called to him, and without a hint of loneliness he talked and talked to the cattle. 

The woman was grateful. It had been the perfect day back, and both her husband and her father seemed just as pleased with the day as she.


----------



## gottatrot

Wow, look at Cash!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot ! Today we are going to have company for roping the dummy. Everyone loves the dummy we took from Dad’s. I am hoping he behaves himself in the group of horses. I am actually more worried about how Bones will behave, as he tends to be over dramatic about new horses...


----------



## Knave

The Brigade

Each horse was brushed and saddled. They were beginning to shed, and hair dropped down around them. The day carried a chill, but it was still warm in comparison to a normal March day. With Zeus left tied to the trailer, the family warmed up and loped circles. 

When the trailer with company arrived the horses were ready to go. They moved the dummy and watched the new horses for problems. When none showed the little girl offered Beamer to another girl for roping practice, and she went and climbed on Zeus. Zeus was interested in the new horses, and the girl worried and asked to trade. A few more adjustments of who was riding who, and roping fun began.

The horses and their riders seemed to excel at the games excepting Bones. Bones flew sideways when his girl tried to rope. He spooked of the dummy and he spooked of the ropes. She was determined to ride the little sorrel however, embarrassed at the display in front of the company. Bones saw a couple different riders during his day, but in the end he and his girl settled into the games.

Zeus was the fill in. The little colt who had been ridden none in the recent days was the horse used when Cash and Lucy needed a break from pulling the dummy. He was the horse all of the kids rode, and even a couple adults made a few loops off of his back. When they played round robin he needed to be the added head horse, and everything he did he did well. The man said he was being heavy, but despite that he was a solid addition to the day.

A roan horse decided to think about bucking towards the end, so Cash and his woman took off with the pair. Cash was angry at the job. He hadn’t done anything wrong and he felt punished by the extra outside work, and he displayed his attitude by mimicking the roan. He considered bucking, and eventually he even took a jump in annoyance. He settled soon enough after, and the two horses continued along loping around the pivot.

The day was a happy one. It wasn’t often they simply played with others. It was good for the horses and good for the kids. The little girl’s roping improved dramatically over the course of the day with outside influence. Everyone was contented and tired when they pulled away.


----------



## Knave

Mamma Pepper finally deserves her name!


----------



## SueC

..and you're going to have fresh milk soon...


----------



## egrogan

Awww, welcome to the world baby! Now you can sleep peacefully at night.


----------



## Knave

Yes I will @SueC ! I am so excited! We will see if she will be nice to me this morning...
@egrogan I was impatiently waiting. Now I can sleep better!


----------



## Knave

The Brigade 

All of the horses had been getting ridden off and on. The birds chirped a song of springtime, and soon each horse would be back to work. The family rode in the arena or roped the dummy. Zeus took his first outside ride of the year, and he enjoyed the change of scenery. 

The woman and Pepper were struggling with their new roles. Pepper was hormonal and sore, and she held no qualms at showing her temper. She kicked and pawed, shook her head and tried to hit. She bellered and snorted and made herself clear, while the woman pressed on determinedly. 

Pepper did adore her little Crow. He was gregarious and bouncy, and she neurotically followed him around calling to him. She wished Crow would settle himself and stay in the barn like she preferred, but he chased the cats and explored everything he could find.


----------



## SueC

That's so funny about the exploring calf chasing the cats etc! We had a little filly once that started going under fences the second day after her birth, to go walkabout exploring her surroundings while her mother called from her pen. She'd go up to other horses in other paddocks etc.

That's such a great photo with Cash's tongue hanging out and the dog with his mouth open! :rofl:


----------



## Knave

@SueC that must have grown to be a horse with quite a personality! Crow followed me again today butting me around the corral as I cleaned poop. I know better than to allow such behavior, but it is the cutest stinking thing. He wants to play something terrible!

I liked the picture too. I wish I’d have known and I’d have stuck my tongue out too.  I was so proud of getting the dog up on the horse that I asked my oldest to take pictures, and obviously Cash could care less about it. I was surprised. He was tired that day though. It was warmer and I made him lope several circles in an effort to get the girls to do the same on their horses. Little girl was nervous on Beamer because we played a couple games that made him feel a bit amped up. Now, Beamer is always amped, but after all the Zeus riding she was uncomfortable with the fire that is Beamer. 

In desperation, and knowing how calm Cash was behaving, I put her on him for the last of the arena riding. He was fine! I think he particularly enjoyed it actually because he was preferring to be lazy.


----------



## Knave

The Brigade minus Lucy

The four horses stood in a line for brushing and saddling. Everyone had done their best to get the horses rode down before work began, and they seemed settled enough. After the trailer ride they unloaded and the woman realized she was sick. She wasn’t terribly worried though because she had saddled Zeus for herself.

It was Zeus’s first spring work day. He hadn’t grown much taller, so it was up to her to start him branding. The little girl wasn’t quite ready to begin a colt at work, so she rode Beamer. Bones was the mount of the older girl. He was rode down, but he still managed to over jump the brush and worry over a few things. The woman had convinced the man to ride Cash, because he still was a colt himself and needed the consistency.

It was interesting for the couple to be riding different colts. Cash had the man frustrated in the beginning, and Zeus had to up his game. Suddenly the woman and the little horse found themselves the only ones on the side of running cattle. Zeus ran to head them off, and he felt like an old horse. He understood the job and he was proud of himself for doing it. Somehow the pair managed to turn the herd and nothing beat them.

Once everything was sorted the woman gave Zeus his first introduction to branding. She roped well, and he pulled the big calves to the fire. At first he was frustrated holding them there, but he soon understood the concept. She tied him to the trailer with a big smile despite how sick she felt. She traded for the big colt who waited impatiently for her. 

He too branded well for her. When they traded back and the man rode him he was more stressed. He wasn’t used to the man, and the branding pen was a place of pressure for a colt. However, he calmed as they continued to rope. The girls each roped calves as well. The little girl was frustrated with herself, but her parents continued to remind her that it was a learning thing. The older seemed to enjoy herself more. 

Overall it was a great day. The family was proud of the colts and of the kids.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Lucy and Beamer

Although still sick, the woman threw saddles on the lined up horses while the little girl followed behind her cinching everything up. The big girl was at her grandparents’ saddling her borrowed black horse. It was an important day, so everyone needed to be at work and the horses taken were the most experienced.

Once the riders lined up behind the baby pairs they each paid attention to every move. Anxiety flowed through all of them, and the horses jumped and dived as the calves considered breaking back. Most of the riders bailed off their horses at the gate, pushing the littlest calves through and trying to keep them pointed in the right direction.

The cows broke through the gate at a run, and the calves followed. The riders, again horseback, raced behind and alongside the cattle. The woman was grateful to be on Bones. He was her favorite horse for those moments. His mind worked faster than most, and even focused she could ask him to think in a different direction and he would meet her without hesitation. 

The older girl worked beautifully with the black horse. She knew him well after the gymkhana work, and he was a good work horse. She didn’t hold back or get nervous on him like she did Bones, and it was freeing for everyone to have them working so easily together. Beamer and his girl surprised everyone by having it all worked out. They had been struggling recently, and it went out the window when things became intense.

After they finished their work they went back into the meadow to look for any missed calves. Although they didn’t find any, they watched a helicopter making rounds close to the ground. It was shooting coyotes out of the fields, and it was interesting to watch so closely. 

At the end of the day the woman noticed her breathing had improved. Maybe she was back on the mend.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, Cash and Zeus

It was cold as they sat there sorting cattle. No one had dressed for a particularly cold day, and numb fingers and toes made their mistake clear. The little girl’s face had turned a shade closer to purple than red, and her misery effected her work. She stared at the horn on her saddle often, and it seemed she was often told of cows she needed to watch to keep from escaping the corner.

The woman sat on Zeus guarding her own area. His lack of patience had the pair pacing from one side to another. He was quicker than Cash, and whenever a cow or calf broke out of the corner he jumped into a run to turn her back. He enjoyed the work more than he had ever enjoyed learning skills in the arena.

Lunchtime came slower than the cold riders wishing for a moment free from the wind had hoped. In the shop the men started a new outdoor heater, and everyone found joy eating surrounding the machine. The numbness disappeared and each rider felt a second wind when they stood to go bridle again. 

The afternoon was warmer than the morning had been. Zeus and the woman sorted pairs alongside her mother. He was excellent in the herd. He wasn’t bothered by the tightness, and he ignored the old cow who threatened him by shaking her head. He stayed slow and kept the pairs together. The woman was proud.

Bones and his girl took a turn in the herd, but Bones was too cow fresh for the job. He reared and jumped up and down, and he begged any cow to give him chase. It wasn’t a job Bones was made to do. It was too slow and too claustrophobic for the little horse.

Eventually they completed their tasks for the day. Everyone ended happier than they began, and the horses seemed pleased with their day.


In the photos, notice the dust devil behind the cows. There were so many today, big and colorful even.


----------



## Knave

Bones (I forgot to include this story from today)

As the riders pushed the pairs through the pasture where they sorted and into the one where they would spend the night, a calf was born. He was just standing up as the girl and Bones tried to get around the new pair to leave them behind. The cow, lost in the hormones of birth and confused by the moving cows, ran in with the others.

The calf saw Bones and stood up wobbling after the horse. The girl ran Bones backwards away from the calf as the woman looked up. “He will kill that calf! Do not let him kick him,” she yelled at the girl, focusing again on the calves trying to run back, pushing them towards the gate.

The girl was in a mess. The wet calf chased her horse, convinced Bones was his mother. She tried to do her job, but each time she returned to the herd the wet calf ran up behind her horse. When the woman looked up again the girl was running circles and the calf somehow ran behind her on wobbly legs. The girls eyes were big as she ran from the calf. 

She couldn’t jump off the horse and grab the newborn, because the horse might strike the calf, or the cow might come back. So she ran. The other riders were focused on their own problems and could not help. The cow eventually realized her mistake and finally ran back after the calf. The moment was too intense to try and work the new pair out. They made the gate and trotted off into the field.


----------



## gottatrot

How is your breathing by now? Any fever? Of course we are worried about the C word now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot. It started out with some stomach problems and my asthma seemed acting up. Then a cough and an asthma feeling, but my stomach was mostly better. I felt lightheaded sometimes. Today my cough is worse, but my stomach isn’t bothering me. My asthma seems annoying, but I was in the dust all day, and branding smoke always seems to make it flare up. I don’t know about a fever. My thermometer is broken, unless I am magically walking around with a temperature of 93 to 94 all of the time.


----------



## Knave

All of them

The mornings were cold, but the afternoons had been more pleasant than the forecast threatened. Each horse was saddled for one or both days of branding, and they and the family were that pleasant tired one feels by the end of the work.

It was a weekend explained best by the idea of improvement. The little girl laughed, “I’ve come so far! I roped more cattle in one day than I have ever before.” Her sister could have claimed the same achievement. She roped as well as any of them, and it always seemed she was in and out with a calf dragging behind her. It was Beamer both girls rode to rope. He was to be trusted to take care of them no matter the circumstance.

The woman roped on Cash the first day, and like the girls, he seemed to have improved by leaps and bounds. He felt like an old horse to the woman. She didn’t judge calves or hesitate, and happiness filled her realizing how well he had grown to fit the holes she had prior to his arrival.

The man rode his favored mare on the first day, but the second saw his oldest daughter using her for the lead up work, and he rode the big sorrel colt while the woman rode baby Zeus. Zeus did as he always had with any time to think, and he came into work with the mindset of a horse with much more experience. He still goofed around at every opportunity, but he did his job with confidence. 

In the beginning work, the woman put too much pressure on the young horse by taking after two determined old cows. He stood his own until they continued to beat him and he realized he was all alone in an intense situation. Soon enough the big colt came back down to where he was stuck and he calmed and continued on. On their way up his bridle fell off. A concho had fallen out. Luckily the riders were near the truck, and at the first moment the woman ran and grabbed his halter.

He rode good in the halter, and before they began branding she tied twine through the holes and made the little girl’s fancy snaffle usable again. When asked to brand he drug every calf she caught to the fire without complaint. He sat and the woman watched her family work. She was proud of them all, and everyone seemed to mimic her feelings. It was a good weekend.


----------



## SueC

Mmmm, pity you can't be in bed a couple of days eating chicken soup and reading books... :-(

Get better soon! :hug:


----------



## Dragoon

Your happiness makes me happy! Its contagious!

How wonderful that both colts are proving their worth!

Is little Crow going to be branded too? Will he hold it against you and not want to play anymore?
I have a pet Tiiel, and budgies. I trim their nails regularly, rolled up in a towel. They shriek about it, but forgive me right after, willingly climbing onto my hand. I think they think the green towel does it.
Perhaps a different person can brand your Crow...


----------



## Caledonian

Get well soon! :hug:

It's great to read about Zeus and how his confidence is growing with experience. He seems to really enjoy the work!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC. I actually am off a couple days now.

@Dragoon I’ve been worried about that! Actually I believe Crow will get over it easily, but if Pepper sees me involved in such activities she may kill me dead! I am thinking I don’t want to be out there while they are branded. 

Oh, speaking of they... meet Brother. Mama Pepper has two now.

(Also, I didn’t know you had such interesting pets! You should show me a picture!)


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Caledonian ! I was just talking to husband about that. Zeus is funny in that he is so confident. Riding him is interesting, because he is an obnoxious little colt, but his confidence is huge. He feels, I don’t quite know how to put it, but I’ll say trustworthy, because he is so confident. He can take on the world and he has no question of that, so riding him I am also convinced there is nothing we cannot do.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh wow, so is the second hers, or an orphan? How common are cow twins? Didn't you say she was really sore during her pregnancy?

You have Crow, and umm, Corvid....lol.

I have 14 tarantulas too. Wanna see those?  Been keeping arachnids almost two decades now...used to have over a hundred...(lots of s'lings). My tiel loves feeding time! He gets excited watching from my shoulder, the crickets. He's jumped down a few times and tried to grab one! That gets him banished, so he's learned to just watch. And quork longingly.... 

PS I hope nothing ever happens to take away Zeus' confidence in himself! 
However obnoxious it may be....


----------



## Knave

Lol @Dragoon, I’m surprised he hasn’t stolen any of the crickets from you. Hmm... ya, show me the tarantulas too, although I doubt they are nearly as cute as the bird. I could see liking them though, but I’m always afraid of being bitten.

Brother is an orphan. No one has any idea of why. He was just there with no mother for a couple days. He seems too big to be a twin. Twins are the common leppies because the cows will rarely raise both. They are probably about the same common as human twins I’d guess. Pepper likes him as much as Crow most of the time, but occasionally she decides he’s awful. I took a picture of him for you today, and a picture of Crow deciding to jump into the dogs’ game.


----------



## SueC

That's super cute, @Knave. And glad to hear you have some time off. :hug:
@Dragoon, photos please - that's so interesting!


----------



## Dragoon

Hello 
Had to take some photos. 
To keep it relevant to a horse forum, here are Gojira and Ebony posing next to photos of me and Mouse. 
I've had Gojira 8 years, and Ebony for 16. She is my favorite fuzzy!
I included a pic of where they live, in my kitchen.

I actually had some Aussie spiders! 
15 years ago, Tarantula Canada imported some species. It was the first time Canada got some, if I recall right...I got two different ones. Babies, (s'lings), of course. They were brown burrowers that were fast and aggressive. Had them a while, but got tired of a pet hole. You watered the dirt, and crickets went down the hole and never came up....you never saw the spider...lol
I ended up trading for something more visible and colourful. I've had many different species come and go. Some died on me (babies are delicate), many others were traded. Like baseball cards! Many others have died of old age. I lost Duchess over the holidays. A sure omen 2020 would suck...

Arachnids come in a rainbow of colors! Ebony ( her specie) is a rarity in the T world, being solid black. Most have some colour or marking. Many are works of art. Some are docile to hold. ( but those have the most allergenic hair!) None are deadly. All are quiet and low maintenance pets that only need a small space to feel secure. They live a long time and are easy and cheap to feed. 


I'm mystified why more kids don't have them?? They are the perfect pet!


----------



## Dragoon

Oops, sorry, Gojira nudged me to say that HE is the perfect pet! 



Baby calfs are cuuuuute! So glad Pepper is a good mama, it being her first time! Will they stay with her long?


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I love all the pictures!!! Ebony is pretty. I had no idea that pure black was such a rarity. I also like seeing Mouse and you!  Gojira is beautiful! I love birds.

The calves will stay with her a long time, although they get taken out of the corral for me to have some milk. Tonight I am leaving them with her all night to try something out. I have had no requests for milk tomorrow, so I am seeing if they will all be happy for the full night and if that will take the morning milk completely. When it was just Crow I left him in every night. 

I will probably wean the calves in November. It is helpful to me to have them around to clean up milking, and she is happier to have them around. She loves being a mama. I believe I will get one more, but I am not certain at this point. His mother has a broken shoulder and is miserable.


----------



## Dragoon

Thank you!

One more milk cow? Or one more baby from Pepper? Pepper has a broken shoulder? 
I'm confused, lol!


----------



## Knave

Just one more baby for Pepper to raise @Dragoon . I don’t know if she’ll be as enthusiastic about this baby because it isn’t a newborn, but almost as old as Crow. It is a pretty baby though. He has a white face and dots. I haven’t really seen him up close. Husband has because he has to get the cow up for the baby each morning and so that she’ll go get a drink.


----------



## Dragoon

Ah, poor thing! And poor baby, hope it is not going hungry. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## SueC

@Dragoon, those are super-cool pets - both the arachnids, and the bird!  Thanks for the pictures Do you ever play practical jokes on people with the spiders?

Very funny about the Aussie spiders. Were they trapdoor spiders? We have hole-spiders like that all along out sand track.

@Knave, are you feeling better?


----------



## Knave

I am feeling better @SueC ! I was disinfecting everything and then of course my oldest came up sick yesterday. I am hoping it is much shorter lived with her, but at least she can stay home and recover until she is feeling better.


----------



## Dragoon

No, I've never had a trap door spider. Those aren't tarantulas, they are true spiders. Lots of T keepers have them as well, though. They are interesting!
I had Selenocosmia crassipes and Selenocosmia plumipes. 
Pet hole is a slang term like 'bomb proof horse'. No horse is, in fact, calm around bombs, but we get the idea! A pet hole refers to Ts you almost never see, they are so shy/or dislike light.

I found it interesting, taking the pics. I tried extending my hand with Goji on it towards the spider in its cage. The lid was off to prevent glare. Goji retreated up my arm the closer I got to Ebony, who never moved. His limit seemed to be a foot from her. He had his head tilted to keep one eye on her. Once I put the clear plexi lid on, he did not hesitate to step up on it for the photo. No longer looking at her, but around at me.
I'm fond of telling people about the study they did on human infants. Babies are born fearing two things universally. Heights....and spiders!
All other fears are learned.
So everyone always tells me, ewww, I'm afraid of spiders! 
Yes, everyone is!
But curiosity can replace fear.

Guess birds have this instinct too. My bird was hand raised and living with me the weekend he was eating solid food. I have no idea why he'd be scared unless he was born with it.
Maybe someone should do a study using foals and plastic bags, lol!
Have a good Easter everyone!

Nix that, just checked. Trapdoors ARE a theraphosid, not a true spider. Close enough to a tarantula, but not quite.

They have eight legs, six two many for most people, no matter the genera!


----------



## SueC

this post, @Dragoon, thank you very much for taking the time to write it! 

I will reciprocate with something crazy, which will also amuse @Knave.

Actual conversation that took place along a rural road in Western Australia last night. We'd done a 40-minute loop of the nature reserve tracks (with a torch, because the moon wasn't up yet) in the drizzle following the earlier downpour, enjoying the moisture in the atmosphere and the aroma of earth and wet leaves etc. Arriving at our northeast gate, we decided to take the road back to our driveway. So, neighbour's pasture to our right, our pasture to our left.

*Brett*: (to neighbour's cows) Moo!

*Me*: (swinging torch beam over resting cows on our side of the road) Why are you talking to the neighbour's moos, when you could be talking to your own moos?

*Brett*: ...you are my moo-se!

*Me*: ...that is so amoosing!

*Brett*: When you get a good pun, you've got to milk it!

*Me*: Bwahahahaha!


This is how we stay sane. :Angel:


----------



## Knave

That was very interesting @Dragoon ! I guess it makes sense to fear spiders then. I also liked your conversation @SueC . It made me laugh.

Oh hey, do you guys want to meet the newest guy?


----------



## SueC

You got some Hereford genes in that one? 

That is one busy cow!


----------



## Dragoon

He is a pretty baby! I love symmetrical markings! 
They almost look too big to be drinking milk? What an awkward position they have to assume in order to drink. I guess this is human interference in the shape of cows...
What a good mama Pepper is! Does she show preference for Crow over the orphans? Why do babies trail ropes? They might trip? Does she still provide milk for your human family?

What a cute couple Sue and Brett are! <3

I dropped the sugar bowl on my iPad keyboard so now have to type with index fingers, so I rarely post. I have a laptop I rarely use, I refuse to eat near it. I'm on the computer when I eat meals...


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I think you need a new keyboard!  The babies are actually very young. The newest looks most awkward because he is pressed up against that fence. He was starving though and didn’t care. I guess he hasn’t eaten for a day or two. Also, Pepper is super short. I am surprised at that. Her mother was very tall, and she was bred to an angus bull. They are taller than her by a bit. I guess she is a throwback to someone.

She loves them all, but I do think she prefers her own. She is currently calling to them outside... She has done so good this far! She provides not just for my family, but she has been providing for four extra families. She is just a heifer and half angus, so I never expected her to be as great as she is.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I forgot to answer about the halters. They are still getting halter broke. Crow and Brother let me pull then on and off, but the new one would be super hard to get a halter on if I took it off. Anyways, they have to be led to and away from Pepper. That makes them unhappy. They step on it, but they don’t seem to care like a horse would.


----------



## Knave

All of them

When they saddled horses it was Bones left behind. Bones would have stayed home anyways due to his inability to travel, but an even more pressing issue stopped him from work. He was lame. No one knew why. Maybe he had a sprain or maybe a hidden abscess. The abscess was unlikely, but no swelling or heat was visible to indicate an injury. His girl was also stuck home with an illness.

The others were ready for their day. The woman and the little girl spent extra time the night before, braiding and banding manes and brushing each coat until it looked its best. They were working for the in-laws branding their spring calves. It was the first time Zeus and Cash would be asked to brand at a new place. It was also a first for the little girl who planned on roping.

The girl was nervous about roping, and she let that pressure and excitement eat at her as they bridled horses. Zeus was left at the trailer for the gather, and when the woman stepped onto the big colt she also had her concerns. Gathering here was different than gathering anywhere else she had been. The horses usually were overwhelmed, and she didn’t know how Cash would process the changes.

The ground was peppered with holes, and water came out of irrigation ditches and culverts. Four wheelers and side-by-sides zoomed around the few riders, and cattle were quick to turn back. The other riders worked differently as well, letting the calves move slowly in front of their horses and not breaking back with the cattle that did. 

Cash handled all of it with grace. He ignored the zooming four wheelers and paid attention to his footing. He picked up the slack of the cattle that ran back along with Lucy who worked higher up. When the woman looked to see the girl and Beamer she noticed the girl was handling the changes as she had expected the horse to. She was nervous and mad and confused. Unwritten rules dictated politeness in work, and those rules wrapped into the confusion. It was only then the woman realized she had never gathered there before. She didn’t know that the rules had to slip, or that she had to maintain a sense of humor.

She worked hard and impressed her parents; Beamer of course never letting her down. Cash hesitated at the willows. He was afraid to walk through the wall, and the woman tightened. Eventually though he made his way through, and back to work he went. He ignored the scattered equipment and he focused on the job. 

When it came time for the woman to rope it was Zeus she first caught. Surprisingly to her he wasn’t as ready to handle the changed environment as the big colt had been. His nerves made him dangerous for the ground crew, and the woman tied him back to the trailer after dragging a single calf. She traded for Cash. Like gathering, Cash handled himself exceptionally. He drug the bigger calves and only complained once when the flames from the fire boiled towards him.

The girl finally had her chance to rope. A few loops caught and slipped off of feet before she made her way in. That brought the pressure to a boil for her and her roping suffered. Every shot she threw missed its mark. Tears welled in her eyes and embarrassment filled her. Her mother explained that everyone had bad roping days, but it did nothing to soften the blow to the girl’s pride. An old man, quiet on his horse and talented at both creating good horses and getting work done, tried to speak to the girl. She politely listened but did not take his words to heart. Eventually she tied up her horse and went back to working the ground.

Lucy showed her skill as she always did. Ever impressed the others asked about the pretty mare. She would be an addition anyone would be proud to purchase, but the man would not part with his favorite horse unless circumstances dictated requirement. He was proud of his bay beauty. The woman was proud of her big horse too. He had made a good show of himself.


----------



## Dragoon

Awww, poor muffin...I feel for her. 

And yet, I am glad, too. 
Nothing worthwhile comes easy. Too much success too early is the death of talent. 
I read both of Denny Emerson's books (he's an accomplished event rider of many decades and many disciplines), and he tells of seeing this many times. Its the ones who don't do so well at first, who end up excelling. I believe this!
Little girl bit the dirt. Now dust yourself off, keep trying. Show them next time what you and Zeus can do...

Saying a prayer for Bones and his girl!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Dragoon . I think that is a really good point. I think it makes sense to me to looking back at people I know. I never read the books, but I think they would be interesting. I’ll have to look into them.


----------



## Knave

I am annoyed because I wrote a long story and I lost it! That being the case I will just add some unedited pictures and maybe eventually rewrite it out.


----------



## Knave

Instead of rewriting I decided to do a cliff notes version:

We rode different horses the second day. The girls did amazing. There was a pack of coyotes that scared their horses (Zeus and Lucy in that particular moment) while they were left alone to push the cows.

Zeus ran away with me twice when I tried to rope a calf who ran back. I threw a tantrum with him. Cash kept his footing running through the brush! We all missed roping that calf but eventually brought him back (hence alone kids).

My mom was a total rock star on her old black horse and saved the day a couple times. The girls had a rap battle. Husband traded me horses so that I didn’t murder Zeus.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

It was a decision they did not make lightly when they left Beamer behind. It was a big branding. All of the roping would be heading and heeling, and there would be many riders and horses. The kids running around and large ground crew was another aspect they would face. Beamer was an old pro.

They left him because it would be a hard day. They knew if he were there he would be used, and out of respect for him they didn’t want him pulling calves all day at outside brandings anymore. The girls were disappointed to leave him behind because it meant their chances at roping were taken away as well. Their parents however weren’t ready to put them in the mix with ropers they did not know and so many obstacles.

The woman’s stomach turned as they drove to the ranch. She was nervous. She didn’t know if it was her social anxiety that bothered her or if it were the stress of taking Cash. 

Both horses mimicked her anxiety as they were unloaded from the trailer. Many horses milled around in the yard, and gunea hens and chickens wandered through the riders. Kids ran around, some jumped on the trampoline while others played football. The nerves tightened as the woman stepped onto the big colt. His head was high and his muscles tense.

He tiptoed behind the mare who snorted and high stepped. Yet both horses eased when they came to the cattle. A newborn calf chased behind the big colt who threatened to kick him, and another kinder horse took his spot. They sorted the cattle easily and quickly, and the pair were included in the first ropers.

Cash had never headed and heeled before. He took to it calmly and intently. Lucy showed herself well, and now the big colt followed suite again. He didn’t bother to spook even at the garbage bag slapping the fence in the wind. He simply did whatever she asked. She even started heading on him. She didn’t like to head, and she never pulled down her rope to do so at a big branding prior. 

There was a hole though, another header seemed necessary a few times. She threw her loop with hesitation in her mind. “Someone better heel it quick,” she thought. Cash was perfect though. He never considered letting her down, and her confidence blossomed. She didn’t question heading off the big colt by the end of the day. 

They left proud of their horses. They were young horses and they were showing themselves to be dependable and steady. They could not be faulted for anything at their big branding.


----------



## Knave

Too late to edit


----------



## Knave

All of them

Tired horses were stepped out of the trailer. It had been a long few days. The days were good however. Zeus and Bones were both used on the first afternoon when they sorted young pairs. Bones was hot but sound after his time off. Occasionally he reared up with pent energy while his girl managed to do her job. 

Zeus was good on that first afternoon. He ran back with a pair without losing focus or running away again in the pressure filled situation. He did everything asked of him well. He went again the next day, but Bones stayed home while Lucy took his place as the girl’s horse. The baby pairs were difficult to move, and five calves managed to climb through the fence and run. Eventually they were brought back and sorted for branding.

Both girls used Beamer again for roping, and he carried them steadily and with pride. Zeus roped well in the beginning, but he found himself frustrated as the day drug on. He pushed through the woman when she dallied, and she asked the man to ride him for a few calves. The man was better than her at making horses calm in the branding pen. 

Although the man rode Cash for the work, the woman used him after for roping. He was excellent, and she was grateful for the giant of a colt. He remained the horse she used for the beginning of turn out the next day. 

Because Bones was fresh, the oldest girl borrowed the black horse called Jimmy on the first day of turning out. Both girls seemed to have improved with the consistent work, and they worked their spots well. Beamer reached forward to bite calves, and he and his girl did everything puffed up after that. He had never bitten cattle before, and although it wasn’t necessarily a good quality, both he and his rider were convinced of their talent. Even the following day he reached forward to bite the cattle proudly.

Zeus was supposed to be working that next day. His annoyance at being left the prior day however had created a problem. That night they saw his face was skinned and he was sore. The corral showed where he had gotten stuck under the gate panel. It must have been a horrible wreck, but only the scars left behind told the story of it.

He was doctored and left again. Since Bones was known for being a difficult ride on that particular day, the oldest girl borrowed a black horse. This was a black horse she had never ridden, but he was gentle and kind and knew his job far better than the girl had yet to learn. It was a beautiful morning, and with all of them on dependable horses and the cattle used to the drive, they did a lot of playing.

They sang and they did the abc game. They walked and ate cookies, and they noticed the beauty around them. It was a good second drive.


*Pictures unedited because I loved them (well not the last of course)


----------



## Dragoon

Poor Zeus! 
What a funny monkey he is! Work is hard and can be stressful, but not as much as being left behind is! He must have been in quite a state, to try so desperately to break out and find you. Hmmm...

Your horses all sound so talented and valued! Planning your day must seem like a sports team, putting your players in their ace positions, and hoping the game goes well.

Do horses get proud flesh on their face?

Bravo Mama Pepper! Hope she stays healthy!


----------



## lb27312

@Knave - Beautiful pictures! Well minus the one of Zeus... would like to know the story on how that happened. Lovely writing as well. Captain came up yesterday with a nice cut on his chest.. I'm like HOW the heck! I could bubble wrap that guy and he would still find a way to hurt himself. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## egrogan

Oh no, Zeus- OUCH!!!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon it kind of does feel like a sports team! It’s funny you say that because on the first day of the first turn out I was putting it in those terms to the girls. “This is varsity, this is your a game.” Lol. Because of the virus, one of our people is missing. It makes a big difference on those hard days. 

He hates being left behind! He wasn’t even alone because Bones was with him, but he wants to go. He gets insulted and mean to whoever I catch. I think he learned that from Cash. One day I was taking Cash out and he squealed. When I looked Zeus was attached to his neck like a pit bull...

I was always taught growing up that proud flesh is below the knee.
@lb27312 thank you. I’m sorry about Captain! I think Bones is like that too.
@egrogan I know! He is so sore.


----------



## Dragoon

Hahahaha, Zeus the pit bull! Naughty! I hope he becomes kinder with age, lol.

I miss the haflinger whinnying for me. I always wonder where he is. I dont think he stayed long with the dressage people who bought him. They have a lesson barn and shows, no golden horse in any of their pics... I still have a honey colored saddle pad with white trim I ordered just for Nash. He never got to wear it, and I won't put it on any other horse. I'll save it in hopes I cross paths with him again...


----------



## Knave

That makes me sad @Dragoon. I wish they never would have taken him away from you. I miss you telling me about him. 

One day you should come and visit me, and I will let you ride Zeus all you want to! Maybe he could fill a bit of that void. I am pulling myself off Zeus duty as of now. Little girl can take him back since we won’t take him this next week. (I want to give his face a bit more time to heal.) It will be nice to see the two of them together again. She played with him a lot today. I think they will both be happier.


----------



## Dragoon

Thanks, you are very sweet!
I know I'm one of millions, who get attached to a horse they don't own, and then get separated from them. 
My own gelding Mouse was a school horse. A know tears were shed when he became mine, and I feel for them. 
I am sensitive to how the little girl I taught recently feels about him, and I tried to let him become 'hers' as much as possible when she came to the barn. I know what it's like to be 10, and in love with a pony. <3 She never said, but I saw that Mouse was her home screen on her phone, and she would put the carrot pieces on his food in the shape of a heart! 

You are in a really unique situation where you can get to know and love all your horses, and not have them move away from you! Most people who board or take lessons, I would imagine, have several favorites! All owned by different people...

So can little girl teach Zeus how to work cows? Or is it all just using him in those situations, and letting him get experience? You have mentioned he is unafraid and learns quickly..


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I can only imagine how hard that really must be. I think I would put a wall up, and that is no good.

I think she is capable of teaching him to work, but she was struggling a bit with her confidence this winter and early spring. She wanted to take him to work, but I saw her getting anxious over small things consistently, and I did not think it would be good for either of them because of that. I think losing Pete and beginning with Beamer was a big change that effected her more than I would have anticipated. (I knew it would be sad of course.)

Her confidence is back now. I think they would do fine together at work. Not roping, because there is a lot to manage and he gets a bit rude sometimes, but pushing cows he is great. He gets lonely too, so that could become an issue with the two of them. I am hoping that he simply outgrows that. If he were another horse I wouldn’t think that way, but he has had little confidence issues like that, and as he has grown they simply disappeared.

Last year I had her start cutting on him, and it was good until he began attacking the cattle. If he goes back to that trait I will have to take over that part of his riding...


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy and Cashman

The first day of the last spring drive started in the dark and in the rain. The calves were the youngest of any of the groups, and so the riders were anticipating any mistakes. The ride started off easily however, and the pairs ran over the dump and down onto a brush beat rode.

The black horse the woman’s mother rode walked out lame. He tended toward a bad ankle and hoof which grew much faster than the others. As soon as she could, she was off and leading the old reliable horse. She walked for a long distance before tiring at all, and when she did the little girl traded her horses. She led the old man, while her grandmother took her first ride on Beamer. “Don’t forget to not spur him,” the woman warned and laughed. Beamer never had been fond of spurs.

The neighbor rode in with them around then. He was on a tall socked young sorrel horse who stepped in easily behind the herd. Everything continued along smoothly for a time, and when the girl tired another horse swap took place. The man took Cash, the girl took Lucy, and the woman led the old black horse. It was the girl’s first time riding the pretty bay mare for work, and the mare took advantage of the girl and lazed along ignoring her job.

A rattlesnake appeared at the mare’s side when the girl looked down at one point. She panicked and ran the mare, and she cried from the fear. “I don’t know if it bit her,” she told her mother. “I don’t think it did. She looks fine, and she didn’t spook did she?”

After a bit the woman’s father took a turn leading the black horse, and she stepped onto his brown horse who high stepped like a ballerina. Once they came to where the truck would be taken back for a trailer, the woman’s father took back his fiery brown athlete, and the woman took her big beast of a colt back from the man. 

The cattle started easily again, but after a time the littlest calves began to tire. The trailer came, and they roped and loaded the worst of them for a time frame. A distance ahead the woman saw a red cow leaving the herd. When she trotted way up the side and out in the brush she noticed the calf that the cow was after. It was another tired calf wanting to bed down, but it was a different style of calf. This calf spooked and ran when he saw a horse. 

A couple of times this happened while in the back things moved in the same manner. Everyone was rushing and working, and again the woman took off after the red cow and calf. She pulled her rope, but as she ran behind him she felt a pain begin. When she came closer to him it seemed the pain had folded her in half and he was in the middle of the herd.

She came back to the back to help, and tears streamed down her face as she worked. Once the man noticed her, she ignored his questions. He asked her to leave and she said no. She didn’t want to get off her horse; she figured a cramp would eventually loosen its grasp on her side. Her dad came back and scolded her. “You need to take her to the hospital,” he told the man. Although she moaned the answer that she would not go, she cried and slipped off the big colt to walk beside him.

Everyone worked hard still but the woman and her big colt. The man helped her back on, asking if she would leave. A kidney stone seemed the likeliest suspect, and going in would do nothing to help her she assumed. In a daze she continued forward while the other riders worked both their areas and hers.

After another hour or so they came to the end of their day. Almost as suddenly as it came the pain seemed to release from the woman’s side as she buckled the halter onto the big head. She thought the pain would return, but relief eased into her as they drove back and ate and she wasn’t bothered again.

With the black horse lame, it looked like Zeus was back in the line for the next day. His face was healed enough to go, and he would be excited to be chosen.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave! Are you ok?!?


----------



## Knave

I think so @egrogan! I don’t feel any pain again yet. This is happy for me for sure. 

I was proud of Cash for babysitting me when he needed to.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh my!
This is like TV show that leaves you with a cliffhanger....
Will Jimmy return to soundness? Will the grandmother get bucked off? Did they lose any calves? What?! is the woman's mysterious illness!
And can baby Zeus step up and do a grown horse's workday despite injury...
.
Tune in next time....

I hope you have no further pains!  Take care.<3


----------



## egrogan

Haha, @Dragoon!

Hope you’re feeling better @Knave. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

As the morning of the last big spring drive began, the riders took to their spots. All of the cows had their calves and no new babies had been born overnight. The cattle took their usual separate routs to the road as the glow from the sun began to show red over the mountain.

Zeus was a horse who thought on things in the corral, and it seemed that he had been thinking about work. He no longer argued over sagebrush or trails, and he was light and easy. He was happy to be going again, and he did not intend to make any mistakes. The woman had been expecting a different horse under her, and she was pleasantly surprised with his attitude change.

The calves moved out better than expected, and the grandmother and little girl took off to the front of the herd. The couple and their oldest daughter were quiet except for the noises they made to keep the cattle moving. The big colt looked fancy with the man riding him. His white ****** and gloves seemed to accent the stripe on the big head and the socks on the heavy legs. 

Things moved in that manner and simply for a time. Eventually the smallest babies tired. A few began considering turning back as the riders all came together again. In the trailer they passed were donuts. It was always a pleasure to find a sweet waiting in the morning.

A pass in heavy sagebrush was where a calf ran back. The two colts managed to bring him back while the girls pushed on. When they came to the seeding bugs met them. The bugs did not bite, but they were thick and ugly. They landed on the riders arms and faces, and it was a mental game to not panic over the ugly creatures and continue to work.

The bugs mostly disappeared as the brush began again. The calves spread out in the heavy brush, trying to lay down out of the riders’ sight. Nerves ran tight as they pushed through the last area. All of the horses pushed on and did their jobs well.

It seemed a joy to make the trough at the end. It marked a change of season. Once the riders made it home and unsaddled their horses they put away their cold weather gear with bright and tired smiles. Every new season was met with joy.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon that made me laugh! The lame horse was actually the one called Spider. He’s pretty neat himself. He probably is my favorite of my parents’ horses, although I’m not sure because Jimmy is pretty special himself.


----------



## gottatrot

I agree with @Dragoon...some real cliff hangers!

Maybe you did pass a kidney stone or else an ovarian cyst might've ruptured (if you have those parts). They say either one is very painful.
You're the type of patient that scares nurses, waiting until half dead before getting dragged in to the hospital by someone else. I'm the same way. Unless I think someone needs to set a bone I'll stay home figuring if it's bad enough eventually I'll pass out and someone else will have to take the responsibility.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Cash and Lucy

Another big branding for a neighbor ranch awaited the family. The oldest girl asked to ride Beamer considering Bones’s inability to travel, and her sister didn’t mind helping out at the house while they gathered the pairs. 

The four riders (the woman’s father rode the brown) made their way through beautiful fields. The other riders had left before they arrived, but the woman’s father knew the place well. In the fields they rode through were streams and pockets of water. Big flocks of birds peppered the green. Geese flew up, and white herons stood alone. 

They trotted out until they came to some cattle. Riders appeared in the distance pushing the top of where the cattle began. The four riders spread apart. The girl and her grandfather went towards the riders, and the couple went around the side. Eventually they separated, and although Cash called to Lucy, he never moved as if he were lonely. 

When the riders were at the corral, but not yet in the corral, the girl saw a problem. A rider they did not know stood in front of a pair. He did not push the pair, and the other cattle were getting to where any excuse to come out of the bunch would send them running. Since rules dictate polite behavior, the girl stepped off of her horse to push the calf in front of the rider.

The cow bellered and came at the girl. She looked up and ran behind Beamer who stood his ground as the cow intended to hit the girl. She managed to climb up into the saddle quickly and from the wrong position, and the cow threatened her but had respect for the horse. Her heart was pumping fast and she was embarrassed.

The cows did make it into the corral, and they sorted a few out and branded the calves. Cash and Lucy both were excellent. Cash was especially wonderful in the crowd. He was calm and consistent, and dragging the big calves seemed a little feat for the strong horse. The woman couldn’t have been happier with him.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I’m sure you are the same way! I am lucky for the town clinic, because it takes a long time for a medical person to figure out to take someone like me seriously. Now if I call in they get me in right then. Lol


----------



## Knave

All of them

The sun shone through a canopy of leaves, where the couple laid just beginning to nap. The birds’ singing and the chirping of crickets mixed into the sound of the leaves fluttering in the wind. A short distance away sat the girls. The oldest was carving a branch they trimmed from the patch of quakies, and the younger was weaving with long blades of grass. The horses surrounded the girls, each enjoying their own slumber in the shade of the trees. The dogs were laid out with whichever person suited them in the moment.

The ride up had seemed simpler this year. Zeus was packed for his first actual trip carting supplies up the mountain. When the riders thought about it while they trekked up the mountainside, they decided it was his first mountain trip at that. He never questioned the idea, but proudly toted his burden.

Lucy led the group leading the little pack horse. Crossing a creek the rope caught under her tail. Everyone tensed waiting for the wreck, and Bones jumped up and down with the anticipation he felt in his girl. Lucy spun around while Zeus watched and waited along with everyone else. She did no more than that though, and the man stepped out of the saddle and took the rope from under her tail.

The mosquitos were worse than they anticipated. The horses were sprayed and still being bitten, and the human fly spray sat in the little house in the cupboard with the towels. The little pests were so distracting they almost missed the deer stepping out of the creek and the lizards running to and fro. Once they made it to their spot and the man started a fire the couple decided to leave the girls to get the yellow fly spray they left at the trailer for the horses.

Cash and Lucy left the others for the trip back down. Cash hesitated, wanting to stay at camp, but he loosened quickly. Normally the woman did not like for her girls to use the horse spray, but the bugs made it seem desperate. Lucy’s bites swelled in dots down her petite face and neck seeming to justify the extra work and the chemicals.

The lunch the man made for them was excellent. They played on the horses when it was put away. Zeus was a particularly fun horse in the mountains. His loneliness did not seem to be as much of an issue for him there, and he climbed the mountains with ease when the man rode him off. To the girls, when they could still see the pair, it looked as though they were floating. 

When he came back he got onto Bones, who wasn’t tolerant of the wait around camp. The woman let them get out of sight before following on the little yellow colt. She knew Bones would be dangerous out by himself, for he hated steep and he hated brush and he especially hated water. When the yellow horse caught sight of the pair they were running up the side of a steep rocky mountain.

The yellow horse followed at a gate the woman hadn’t known before. He made his way easily over rocks and did not complain. They caught up to the hot sorrel quicker than the woman expected, and the couple rode down the mountain together. Bones complained at the water, but it didn’t seem to phase the man. Bones had him thinking that he could use him on hard days. Bones never tired, and ambition flowed from every pore on the little horse. He thought he could handle the lonely the horse displayed and still get a lot accomplished.

It was then that they tied up and watered the horses who had waited. Everyone was tired and enjoying the beauty of the mountain. Black clouds built on the horizon, and they knew they should begin the assent. It was the perfect day.


----------



## gottatrot

Sounds so fun!


----------



## Knave

It was so much fun @gottatrot!


----------



## egrogan

Yes, sounds like a blast!


----------



## Knave

HeiHei

The stud colt had spent his life wandering the pasture terrain untouched. Humans were simply a background to the life he lived with the other turned out ranch horses. Occasionally he saw a horse he knew working with a human, but he spent his time on other distractions. He palled around with another colt who was four months younger than he. They had been together forever in his mind, and they looked for trouble as young colts tended to do. 

It came as a surprise to him then when he was roped and haltered and tied. Unquestionably smart, he stayed soft on the rope. Even tied he never pulled the knot tight. He simply sat and considered his situation. When asked to respond he did so quickly and attentively, and he continued to think. 

Two days followed and he was loaded into a pipe trailer behind the stud who sired him and a fancy little cutting mare. He was taken to a place he had never seen, and he stepped out of the trailer easily. His eyes never left the cowboy. The cowboy sent him out to lunge, and although he knew nothing prior of the idea he made not a single mistake. He was agile, and he understood the movements of the cowboy by instinct. Asked to backup, he squatted to the ground and flew backwards, yet it never seemed excessively fearful for the little paint.

He was led into a small corral, and he was turned loose. He did not run or whinny, but he chewed the sparse green grass growing from the dirt and considered what had taken place. When the woman stepped in with him and rubbed his neck he watched her carefully, but realized he understood her as he had the cowboy. He whinnied to her when she walked away, but he never ran the corral or did anything one would expect. He simply thought about everything and enjoyed the feed left for him and the scenery around him.


----------



## Dragoon

I am fighting the urge to cry, and I'm not sure why...

I will repeat myself, but I love the way you look at situations from the animals perspective. Much love...


----------



## lb27312

Ooohhh... Pretty little boy! But then again I'm partial to loud paints! Looks like he has a kind face. I can't wait to continue to read about him. 

I agree with @Dragoon on I love your perspective in your stories.


----------



## Knave

Thank you both so much @Dragoon and @lb27312! It really means a lot. 

I am excited to get to know him too. He was so different than I expected.


----------



## Dragoon

How to pronounce the lucky guy's name? 
Hay-hay, or high-high?

Zeus is gonna bully him, eh? 

Mouse used to push Nash around. Nash was smaller and slower...Young haflinger just calmly accepted it. And kept growing.


----------



## Knave

I don’t doubt Zeus will bully @Dragoon! I actually have been worried about it. I might let him grow up some before putting him in with everyone, or Zeus may end up living in his own corral. He’s such a bully! Lol My oldest girl wears a band on her wrist that says “be a buddy, not a bully.” Zeus needs that band.

Today HeiHei (Hay Hay, like the dumb chicken) was castrated by my father, and his feet trimmed. He threw his nuts over his head because of an old superstition. That always makes me smile. 

I was able to brush him off before they came too.


----------



## Knave

Just a couple pictures of a good day.


----------



## SueC

Hahaha!  Still up to your tricks!










:charge:


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC, that was actually the big girl.


----------



## Knave

HeiHei, Cash, Lucy and Bones

HeiHei had gentled down and decided that he liked the company of the family at his new ranch. Many interesting things had happened to him, but one was now the center of it all. His wound had closed to quickly, and now he had a big hematoma. 

The couple knew he needed to walk, and so Lucy and Cash were caught to lead him out on a walk. Cash had been odd about the colt. The woman couldn’t decide if it was jealousy that bothered the big horse, or the fact that the colt was hurt or even that he smelled studdy. When Cash saw the colt being worked with his temper would flare. He hit fences in his anger trying to get at the little paint.

The woman assumed that ridden she could control the big colt. Yet, when she stepped into the saddle, the horse’s anger built towards the colt Lucy held. The woman hurried to discipline him by making him work away from the pair. He was listening to her again by the time she approached where HeiHei and Lucy stood, and again he lost himself. His neck curled and his ears disappeared, his muscles bulged and he lunged towards the young horse.

She kicked his hip away and focused him on work, but with any time to think he was trying to get a shot at the colt. The man watched with his own anger seething. He asked to trade and he left the mare and the colt where they stood. The woman jumped off clear and he was on before the horse reacted. The man however was no better suited to change the mind of the giant he was sitting upon.

Cash was simply angry, and given any opportunity he would kill the new horse. The battle wouldn’t be won by the man, and HeiHei needed to move out. “Lets swap him for Bones for now,” the woman offered. The man questioned her choice, and tried to convince her to use Beamer instead. Bones was studdy and he was afraid he would be another aggressive choice.

The woman knew why she chose Bones though. Bones was made for helping work other horses. He was kindhearted, and he was quick to understand what they wanted a young horse to do. The woman didn’t have to pay much attention after Bones began his work. If the colt hesitated or pulled on the rope Bones pinned his ears. The colt respected the sorrel horse, so that was all the pressure needed to keep him ponying easily.

When they came back home after the walk and penicillin, the man held his halter while the woman hosed his swelling. The colt melted into the cold water. It felt good to him, and he knew they were helping. When she reached a finger into his cuts to reopen them he lifted his leg. He never considered kicking the woman though. His own kindheartedness was becoming apparent to all of them.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Lol @SueC, that was actually the big girl.


Hahaha! :rofl: Not only are all of you doing this stuff, but your daughter now looks so much like you at that distance! :rofl:

It must be an interesting feeling, that life is repeating - here you were, one crazy horse girl, and now there's a couple of others as well!


----------



## Knave

It does seem interesting @SueC! I like watching them grow up, and each has certain parts of them that are like me. Some of those things are good and some are not as good. Lol. It is even more fun to see the things that are different than me or even my husband. Little girl’s science obsession and big girl’s basketball are very fun to watch. They amaze me.

Little girl wants to start trick riding this summer. I told her I would teach her on Zeus. I think they would be a good pair for it!


----------



## Knave

I don’t want to write a story about it, but HeiHei colicked today, and he wasn’t able to be saved.


----------



## gottatrot

I am so very sorry. My heart sank when I read your post. He seemed like a good horse.


----------



## SueC

Oh gosh, @Knave, those things can happen so quickly, can't they - I'm so sorry about that. :hug:


----------



## egrogan

Oh my goodness @Knave, I am so very sorry :sad:


----------



## Knave

Thank you each so much @gottatrot, @SueC and @egrogan. These things do happen, and I understand that, and yet there is always that part of a person that wants to take the blame. 

He was a very nice colt from everything I saw of him. I am sorry for him and for all of us too that were already so attached to him.


----------



## lb27312

Oh no.... my heart just broke! I'm soooo very sad to read this... Sorry to be so late...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312. You are not late. I am so blessed to have friends who understand how one can be so heartbroken over a little colt they only knew for a short time.


----------



## SueC

It is especially sad because he was so young, and seemed such a good sort. :-(


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your colt. That is so heartbreaking and my heart is aching for you.


----------



## Knave

He was especially nice @SueC. So sensitive and yet kind to boot. 

Thank you @knightrider. I know things happen for a reason, and then for a reason HeiHei wasn’t meant to be long in this world. Besides the end of it, I believe he had a good life and a lot of happiness.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Beamer and Zeus

Throughout the windy days, the girls and their mother had found time to ride. Beamer and Zeus traded days for the little girl, and the older of the two rode Bones. Cashman was pleased to be the woman’s main focus again.

They worked on training, and Cashman and Zeus both took big steps in furthering their knowledge. The big colt now carried a flashy silver curb bit. The bit was the first gift the man had ever given the woman years before, and she was proud to be using it again. The colt had a tendency to mouth his shanks, and with that option taken away he was enamored with clicking the roller. He carried himself in a more grown up fashion as well.

Zeus now used the shank which belonged prior to the big sorrel. He was mostly unaffected by the change, but the child he carried was. She used her hands now to neck rein the little gelding, and only split them when necessary. They worked on learning fence work with the new calves, and the big colt followed the same lessons. 

Bones however was the teacher of his child. He worked the calves well, only occasionally trying to set up to run down the fence, which the girl was unprepared for. They had fun together, all of the riders and their horses.


----------



## SueC

You seem to have some interesting lizards where you live! 

And I like the relaxed and balanced way you all carry yourselves on your horses! :charge:


----------



## Knave

We do @SueC! There are many of those out now, and it seems like they are made to be a gentler animal. They will let you pick them up, and they will ride along on your saddle looking at the world go by. They do not like dogs and cats, and they are capable of poisoning them I believe. 

Thank you. The tied jacket makes my balance look off. Lol. I am actually pretty proud of big girl for that right now. Both girls seem to have that natural great balance. Bones can turn on a dime from a dead run, of course that is what he is supposed to do, back and forth and fast... and the big girl is just deciding to give it a go. She never was off balance at all. She squealed and laughed the first time boxing, and said she enjoyed the adrenaline rush. Now she is trying to improve her mistakes. It makes me proud of her athleticism (and of Bones of course).


----------



## Knave

Fun with Bones (on his 7th birthday!)


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Bones, Lucy and Cashman

The woman rolled over when the man woke her, “Is your alarm working?” He asked her quietly. She thought it was a while before she needed to milk, and she remembered she had been dreaming of pushing cows. “Oh crap! I forgot I have to work today!” She sat up in bed quickly. The clock showed 5am, and she was late.

She ran through the house, waking the girls and throwing lunch together. “Will you put the calves on the cow?” She yelled out the door, while the man kindly hurried to saddle all of the horses. They managed to make the trailer at 5:30, and all of the anxiety of the morning disappeared sitting in their spots driving up to work.

Everything rushed, the woman didn’t have time to think of how Bones and his girl would do in the mountains. She also forgot to think of getting his boots for the rocky terrain. Once they unloaded and mounted up she questioned herself, but Bones looked fine, and his girl looked confident.

They worked that way too. The grandparents went one direction and the parents another. The girls stayed with the cattle they had managed to bunch up. Lucy ran to outrun the cattle dodging the badger holes that peppered the ground to get them there. The man and woman then left and climbed. Where they went was covered in deadfall from a long ago fire. The horses picked their way through, and the woman was grateful for the big colt’s calmness within the steep maze.

Eventually they were all together again and driving through another piece of deadfall. Bones was proving himself to have grown over the last year, and he made his own way thoughtfully. Even when they crossed creeks he kept his head together, acting like a new animal completely. The chiropractor who he had seen only three days prior and once before branding season had benefited his confidence regarding the steep terrain, and he loved work and his girl, and his happiness shown bright.

After the deadfall the cattle and riders came to a better creek. Surrounding the creek bottom were willows, and the sides became steeper as they pushed higher. The little girl was afraid, but her Beamer had been in the willows more than any horse they owned. He was a good mountain horse, and he carried her on despite her fear.

One new bull was tired, and two others were fighting. The tired bull tried to hide in the willows, and the grandfather was the first to dismount to push him along the difficult bottom. The couple soon followed; the man led his fancy mare and the woman gave the oldest girl Cashman’s reins. The grandfather worked hard, and his nose began to bleed as he trudged further on.

He was afraid the woman would be bitten by an ant in the creek bottom, but they needed to keep the new bull going forward. When it widened out they all rode again, but soon the couple were off, trudging through the steep bottom. “Watch the stinging nettle,” the woman’s father warned. Keeping her footing was difficult enough to be unable to care for the angry plant. The bull fought them constantly until they made the end of the drive.

In a steep piece the girl lost the big colt’s reins. She swore out loud, forgetting the presence of her grandmother. The big colt stepped a thick feathered leg through the reins and stood in the creek bottom. “Her new headstall!” the girl cried. The big colt simply waited though. He didn’t break the reins or pull back. It was steep and he was smart and careful. The girl breathed her relief when he was caught.

It was beautiful where it ended, and everyone was happy. It had been exciting and difficult and no one had any complaints. They rode a different route out, and Cashman pulled a new shoe. Surprisingly, neither Cashman nor Bones was sore at all despite the five bare feet between them and the sharp rocks under each step. Their feet hadn’t chipped, and they enjoyed grazing while the family ate their well earned lunches.


----------



## Dragoon

Wow, my first time seeing your unaltered landscape. Its so beautiful! Those are fascinating plants, I recognize none of it! Did you weave those vines (grass?), into an arch? Those pics look like movie scenes. 
Do the bushes have a smell? Here we have a humid chlorophyll smell in the bush. Just wondering what its like to ride through there...

Of course that is naughty Bones biting a cow in the last pic! Does he get corrected or praised for that? I never knew horses could act like a ...dog...?
Zeus did not go..too green still?
Thanks so much for sharing! <3


----------



## egrogan

@Dragoon, I thought the same thing. Those pictures were really beautiful. I was listening to a horsey podcast yesterday that talked all about what it's like to go on a branding day, and it helped me understand the activities and the traditions so much better- of course I thought of you the whole time @Knave!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon it does smell! It smells very good. When it rains the smell is spectacular! If you ever want I will send some of the main brush in the mail for you to smell. I can not describe it no matter how I try and think. 

That archway was natural. I looked back and saw it and thought it was beautiful. It is made of willows. You can imagine the steep and trying to get under the low willows to move the bull who is staring you down and thinking to yourself that you are in big trouble if he decides to hit you.
@egrogan branding has a smell too! It is very distinct.


----------



## Knave

Oh @Dragoon, I forgot about Bones. He holds back enough now that he bites but keeps it at that. It’s fine for him to bite something slow, and little girl was so proud when she got Beamer biting too! Bones did get in trouble as a youngster though, because he intended to do a lot more damage. I held him back big time until about four or five.


----------



## Knave

Double post


----------



## Knave

Oh, I wanted to show you then some of the things. The quakie patches are my favorite, and these are the green trees in high canyons. They are only by the creeks, and they get colorful in the fall. Everywhere else is just brush. Sagebrush and buck brush and scrub brush... These flowers are my favorite brush, and the bouquet the girls picked for me is a flower that covers the mountainside sometimes. It smells so sweet (it is poison though, and it makes calves born with defects like crooked body parts or extra...)!


----------



## gottatrot

Cash is looking very handsome as he matures.

I think the sagebrush smells kind of minty but sweet. When we visit the high desert we always cut a branch to hang from our mirror in our car so we can smell it inside.


----------



## Dragoon

I saved that last photo...it would make a nice painting! 

You are doing something right if your kids want to give you flowers, just because...


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I do think he’s handsome. The chiropractor thought it too, and that he’s very studdy looking. I think so too, but he doesn’t act it at all, so it is a good thing to me. I don’t know if he’ll keep his looks though. He’s only four now, and I’m thinking he is going to just be massive. I heard a rumor that they put full blooded draft studs out where he ran.
@Dragoon they are sweet girls. It isn’t because of me, it’s just how they are. The big one seems harsh, but she’s as big hearted as they come. The little one wears hers on her sleeve.


----------



## Knave

Just some family fun... (also, notice I rode Cash bridleless today!!!)


----------



## Dragoon

Ooooo...which pony was the best at bridleless!!

My money is on Bones!


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon that’s where my bet would have lied too. The big girl rode him bridleless for the first time she has ever done anything like that. That’s actually what started it, because I told her to pull off her bridle and lope a circle into a run down and stop, because she needed to realize to not rely on her hands. He did stop good, but husband and Lucy probably beat them. Little girl really wanted to pull Zeus’s bridle and try, but I wouldn’t let her. Lol. They both have a ways to go first.


----------



## SueC

I really enjoyed that view into your surrounding areas through the unaltered photos!  The hills that are in the distance in your homestead shots look like such interesting places to ride, and very beautiful in different ways.

I'm also enjoying the "arty" photos and _all y'all's_ antics! It's so funny how even the dogs ride on horses at your place. 

And Cash is turning out beautiful - look at that neck on him!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! That dog loves to ride. Cash and I were focused on a sound the day before yesterday I think. I can’t remember what the sound seemed like; I don’t think we ever figured it out. He was tense and I was too, looking out towards what we heard, and all the sudden something hit us! It was that dog trying to jump up onto that mountain of a horse. I laughed because it caught us both so off guard.

I think he’s very handsome.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Zeus

With the change in seasons came a change in the lives of the young horses. The woman and her girls had taken advantage of their free time, and they took the horses off on adventures each morning. The horses were becoming hard bodied from trotting the long miles, and they were finding a change in their maturity along with the fitness. 

The little girl and her little yellow horse even went for their first work day together. It was a long day, and she would have taken her old friend, but his hoof had a horizontal crack up in its middle. He was sound, but as a precaution the family decided he could take some time off. The little horse and his little girl stepped up to the plate. They worked hard and worked well. Both seemed proud of their accomplishment.

Other days saw them exploring the sand hills and looking for bottles on an old railroad area. They crossed the highway and climbed a mountain, and the girls raced Bones and Zeus while their mother scolded from her giant sorrel colt.

Their arena work had seemed to be forgotten, but eventually they made their way back. They started the young horses out of the box. The two colts remained exceptionally calm, and Bones shocked them all by trying to keep his head in check too. He wanted to play along with his girl. 

Summer was beginning bright and full of joy. Farm work would take over their time, but in spare moments they would continue the fun.


----------



## gottatrot

Where is the love button? So cute!! Nice riding.


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot. Thank you. That was a funny thing. There are these cracks where the dirt is falling in because the water level is too low underground. Anyways, Bones and Zeus each jumped over the cracks dramatically, and Cash just calmly walked across. 

Zeus does have an excuse though, because on his first work ride I was walking him across a crack and where we were caved in. He scrambled across, but I’m sure he remembers it.


----------



## Knave

I decided to fast from media for a bit. I don’t want anyone to think I’m ignoring them! If you want to stay in touch send me a pm. I’ll check it later.


----------



## SueC

Sorry to repeat this (gorgeous) photo again, but you gotta hear what Brett said:










"...and shortly afterwards, the photographer was admitted to hospital after being trampled." :lol:


----------



## Knave

That is funny @SueC! Tell him I managed to stay solid.

Instead of catching up with a story, I am going to do a phot catch up for you guys about what we’ve been up to.


----------



## Knave

On another note, besides the roping and trick practice, there is another update. Bones has a trick of rearing up to sneak branches off the trees. Anyways, he punctured his sinus cavity above his eye. It is healing, but he is in time off for a while sadly.


----------



## carshon

Ouch! Poor bones


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry about Bones and glad he didn't poke an eye out. And those photos are supercalifragilistic. Cash has matured beautifully. Zeus looks so feisty and like his brain never stands still! Also he's really growing up. And those tricks, well, amazing - those horses of yours are clearly OK with anything you get up to like this. The expressions on their faces... :rofl:


----------



## Knave

Yes @carshon, it is poor Bones. He’s looking pretty good today.
@SueC thank you! Zeus is always up to some nonsense. Lol. They seem to be getting pretty tolerant!


----------



## Knave

All of them 

Bones seemed to be healing, but the pain was still evident in his attitude. He wanted to go, but when the oldest girl rode him he almost looked sad. Because of that he was given a few more days off.

Beamer enjoyed being chosen in his place, and the two girls and the woman were back to adventuring. They played at a gravel pit, and they rode down the street. The two young horses felt solid. Even with their new maturity, the woman was nervous to go to the big branding. 

It seemed to be a special branding. It was the last branding before fall, and it usually came at just the right time for the farmers to be able to make the trip out. All of the people invited were handy, and the work often went quickly despite the heat.

As they trailered closer to their destination the sun was shining soft morning light from behind the mountains. A quick stop met the sound of a tire losing air, and the four horses were unloaded to change the trailer tire. A friendly neighbor on his way to the branding stopped and offered the use of an air wrench. 

When they finally pulled into the branding the cattle were corralled, and they were getting ready to begin. Grass seemed to cover the world, and the beauty of morning hung in the air. Lucy and the man worked the first half while the women worked the ground. The man roped good and the mare held up her end proudly.

The woman’s nerves still played in her stomach until she stepped into the corral on the big sorrel colt for the second half. He was calm and sturdy. He gave her the shots she asked for and held the calves strong at the fire. He didn’t worry about the ropers surrounding him or the people running around. He trusted the concept, and he fit into the mix. 

He did so well that people commented on the big animal. His size stood out of the crowd, and he looked handsome even. His attitude impressed, and the woman was proud. She let him sneak bites of grass as she built her loop and he went wherever she asked.

When they finished the work the youngest girl and another smaller girl took off on Zeus and Beamer. In the distance they could be seen running through the grass or close together in deep conversation. It was nice for all of them to feel less isolated for a day. 

The girls rode into the heavier plague of crickets accidentally, and Zeus panicked while they crawled up his legs. They were nasty creatures, and he couldn’t kick them off. He had never seen them prior, and his girl quickly slipped from the saddle and brushed them off of his legs. 

Later the girls swam in the hot pond. It was too hot of a day to appeal to any of the adults, but for them it was the perfect ending to the perfect day.

On their way home another tire blew, and the horses were again unloaded from the trailer. The tempers were so pleasant that they simply changed the tire with laughter and smiles around.


----------



## Knave

Small update to my story; we got one more flat on the way home. Lol


----------



## Dragoon

Poor Zeus! It takes a lot to scare the unflappable! 
It sounds like such a great time anyways..


I swell with pride too, when you talk of Cash's performances...and you thought you may have paid too much for him! Bet that feeling went away long ago!

I'm now scared for the one tire not replaced. It is the weak link now....How did you happen to have three spares?

Edit to add:do the horses wear their saddles for the trip? I thought it was a western movie thing that horses wear their saddles everywhere...


----------



## Knave

It was fun @Dragoon! I am proud of Cash too. He makes the whole idea of going branding more fun for me.

Husband will patch the tire today. It was only leaking when we got home and then went flat. The first tire he patched in the shop at the ranch we were branding at. The second tire is a goner, it blew. It was old though. It was the spare, so really replacing it is a good idea.

Ranch horses usually travel with the saddles on. Sometimes we unsaddle after a branding for the meal, and then we resaddle for the trailer ride home. Maybe it is because when you get to work you need to step straight into work, or maybe it is because the saddles are so big. It’s definitely a cultural difference though it seems. When trailers are packed tighter or in the stock truck we used to use when I was little, the stirrups are tied up over the saddle.


----------



## egrogan

Crickets, huh? Never would have imagined them being so thick they could swarm and bother a horse. It seems like a year of extreme bugs everywhere.


I really love the picture at the trailer- the blue sky and endless clouds are beautiful.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @egrogan. It always seems like the sky is very pretty here. The crickets are insane. They come in plagues. The first time I remember them I was in high school. You can see how massive they are; I have really big hands. Anyways, they are massive and they are so thick where the main portions of them are that they make roads dangerously slick, and you can no longer even see the road.

They are called Mormon crickets. Anyways, back then they were so bad where my friend’s family ran their cows that you would have to just accept them. When you opened a gate with your shoulder they mashed against your arm. They smell awful. People would tell stories of having to be upside down under equipment to have them falling all over their faces and having to overcome reacting to it.

In my town this year there was a guy outside the store just to sweep them off the walls. They seem biblical. Once they came and my chickens ate them until they refused any more. I later butchered some of the extra roosters they send for packing, and they tasted like Mormon crickets smell. It was awful and all the meat was ruined!


----------



## Knave

The Whole Brigade 

Much had been happening in the herd of horses. Bones’s face healed, but Beamer had been diagnosed with a possible tumor in his sheath. The black horse called Jimmy had gotten cast in his corral, and his face and legs were torn up. His stomach was giving him issues, and he wasn’t out of the woods yet. 

They were busy horses as well, preparing for the local fair. Bones and Zeus were entered into the races in the morning, and they were ready. No one knew if Bones would tolerate town, as in the past he had not done well. His girl was determined however, and she took him into new situations trying to prepare him the best she could. She was positive they would do well, and everyone hoped for her to be right, but no one was as convinced as the girl that it was a good risk to take. 

Zeus was getting along being himself. Some days he seemed to focus on the events, and other days he was distracted. He went along on all the adventures placed before him happily. The little girl was lucky that he enjoyed attention as much as she, and they showed off any chance they were given. 

The woman had been asked to replace a missing team member on a women’s branding team. She felt it only right to agree, but her nerves tended to overwhelm her at team competitions. She loved to show, but she hated the pressure of a team. She often got sick weeks ahead of time, and although she always had been lucky enough to be solid at competition, she dreaded the events. She decided to look upon this as an opportunity. If she could convince herself mentally to tolerate the pressure, she would become invested in the competition the following year. If she couldn’t get her mind under control however, she would pull herself out completely from the idea.

Cash had never been placed into the situation of a competitive branding style. The first day she knew they set up corrals for practicing. Cash was brilliant. He did everything perfectly. The next day the whole team and even spectators came. She was nervous, but Cash refused to join her in her panic. He was solid, and he spent his time complaining at the heat while her nerves boiled. With his calming influence she met him instead. She was soon having fun with the women and the crowd. Cash was helping her to get through her anxiety.

Now she looked forward to what would become of her team. Would she control herself? Would they actually be competitive? They would practice again this night, but that would be their last time. The fair began in the morning.


----------



## knightrider

Isabeau says, "Good luck!" She can't wait to find out how it all went. I hope everyone had fun. Isabeau hopes someone will win something, but I think just enjoying the whole adventure is more than enough!


----------



## Knave

@knightrider tell Isabeau thank you! I am hoping that I can simply say “It was fun.” My nerves seem to be under control today. Little girl is super excited and I think big girl is just trying not to overthink it.


----------



## Knave

Everyone Excepting Lucy

It was too cold in the morning to bath the horses before they left, but the temperature didn’t fail to rise to the extreme once they pulled into the fairgrounds. The place was crowded. Many of the fairs and extracurricular events had been cancelled due to the virus, and so all of the people seemed to be there.

Chaos was to be expected at a gymkhana, and once the youth branding teams finished and the gymkhana was set to begin they mounted the horses. Each handled the overwhelm in different ways. Trash blew from children’s small fingers and the announcers voice boomed. Car alarms went off and panels were stacked quickly onto a trailer. Kids horses ran in every direction around the arenas in an attempt to warm up amidst the stimulation.

Cash settled into the warm up pen surprisingly easy. He worried over the signs blowing, yet he loped circles dodging the rest. Bones took a few jumps as his tension ran over, but he eventually settled into the long lazy lope he was used to using. Zeus however was the first to see the mules enter the arena. When they began braying to each other he could no longer handle the many happenings of a busy gymkhana. His girl was crying by the time they made it to her mother on the big colt. 

They swapped, the woman making the girl on Bones and her friend promise to stay beside the big animal. Zeus ran out whenever the mules began their music, but eventually he seemed calm enough for the girl to swap her back, for she worried over the big horse. 

As the events began they wondered at Bones. He’d reared up a few times when crazy things happened around him, and his nerves were showing. Oddly though, after a couple nervous jumps he ran towards the poles when the girl was called up. Half way through the pattern it was evident his mind suddenly understood the environment and his task. He finished the poles in the middle of the pack, and his girl was thrilled at their success.

As the day went on he continued to improve, and by his last class he won it. His girl and her pack of friends hollered and clapped in excitement. “You won! You actually won!” The little sorrel knew the girls pride and loved clapping, and he sauntered to the prize table where she chose a Navajo bag as her trophy.

The day wasn’t as promising for the little girl however. Zeus was not happy after the mules, and he even found himself concerned with the white horses he came across. The girl was frustrated and nervous and it fed his energy. He was annoyed enough that when they were called to run the barrels he tried to buck the girl off. She cried and yelled to the judge, “I cannot do this.” He told her she could, and her father rode in on Beamer. They walked the barrels together as tears streamed down the girls face.

The woman again offered up the big colt, and she took the little yellow animal into the warm up pen. He tried to buck with her, but she smacked him with the romal. He stretched out and ran circles and his mind eased. The woman wasn’t scared, and he realized that his fear was unnecessary. A mule seemed to appear at the thought, and he brayed and danced, and the young horse took him in. He didn’t like the mule, but he realized he could tolerate him since the woman was not scared.

He competed with his girl through the rest of the events without help. He did well even once taking a third place. The girl was happy by the end of it. She also had learned about her own nervousness playing in to the situation.

Beamer and Cashman were the steady helpers the couple had intended throughout the day. Before they loaded into the trailer they listened to the all arounds being given. Suddenly Bones’s girl heard her name called. She had placed in the all around. It was her unattainable fantasy, and she floated into the arena with her friend she had spent the day competing with. She was thrilled, and the joy for her and for Bones was palpable in them all.


----------



## knightrider

Isabeau says, "Yay! The girls did great! I didn't hear about the branding team. Was that fun too?"


----------



## Knave

The branding is tomorrow @knightrider! I go back and forth on my nerves. Cash has done amazing at practice though. I’ve been heading, which I usually do not do, and he’s stepped it up. 

One practice I had run the calves into the corner. When a calf besides the one I had in my head loop ran through the rope and tangled up I took my dallies to pull him out of it. Instead both calves were tied in the rope and split my horse, wrapping Cash into the rope. I panicked and pulled my dallies, and Cash started to freak. I ran sideways and husband was yelling “you’re clear.” Cash let my take my dallies and stop the calf still. He came right back down while I was still in panic mode. I am so so happy with the big beast.


----------



## knightrider

> I am so so happy with the big beast.


Me too!!! I am so glad you got him. He seems a real addition to your work string!


----------



## Dragoon

Bones has had it in him all along! He just needed someone to believe in him!!

Yay for the whole brigade! Be like your big girl, and trust your big pony!


----------



## lb27312

Wow what wonderful writing @Knave! The youngest sure had a tough go it sounds like! But glad it turned around at the end. And yay on the oldest girl! Glad she won a prize! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Beamer

Nervous energy poured off of the woman as she stepped onto the giant young horse. It had been a couple years since she competed in a team branding, and anxiety was always a part of it for her. This day however it felt different to her. It felt something closer to excitement than it had before. It was her first women’s team, and it was Cashman’s first experience of competing in town.

He had only just learned about competitive style branding practice that week, and now he was in town at a busy fair. The woman’s nerves did not concern the young sorrel, and he looked around with interest. He had been in town for the gymkhana, and although a larger crowd of horses and people surrounded him, the chaos of the kids games was absent. 

Many horses warmed up in the arena with him, and the oldest girl loped circles on Beamer next to his side for support. Beamer had been in many team branding competitions, and he felt at home. It seemed that they waited in groups all day before they went in. People talked excitedly to friends they had missed from ranches further away, and kids ran around roping everything in sight.

Once it was finally the time for the women to compete nerves flowed freely. The woman and her partner stood in a circle lined with chalk while Cash and the palomino were held in the corner by the man and the girl’s father who stood behind a panel cheering them on. When the two girls roping managed to catch the first steer the woman’s partner quietly breathed, “oh no.” 

The dread in her voice focused the woman. She saw that the steer on the rope was massive. They might be in trouble, but they didn’t have time to think as they ran towards the giant beast. After a couple of tries they managed to pull him to the ground. The woman hurried to restring the rope from a single leg to both. The girl on front trying with her might called “help me out,” and she began moving towards the head.

The steer flung the girl off before she was there to help, and it seemed they would lose the animal. Determination filled them both though, and the woman hollered to the heeler “Back up your horse, try to keep him tight. We’ll pull him down.” With that they began again, and against odds the two women pulled the beast back down fueled with adrenaline. The young girl grabbed the nearest horn, trying to keep the woman from being hit as she strung the front legs. 

The second steer went down easier, but they were gasping for air as the riders switched and they crawled up onto their waiting horses. Cash made his way easily to haze the first unbranded steer for the palomino, but when she missed and the woman pushed to him he was just a step slow. He tried to catch up, and knowing he was at his best the woman threw a loop that only managed to catch a single horn.

As it popped off when she dallied they continued to run. The time rang and they were disqualified. The announcer boomed, “and if a hard luck award could be given to a heat it would be this one. Sorry ladies.” The woman wondered at what had happened in the pens running alongside theirs for the heat. 

All of the girls smiled and joked and were proud of their efforts. It was so much energy and emotion and it was a blast. The woman stroked the neck of the big beast under her. She was so proud of his first time competing.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I did believe in him. I am so impressed with his ability to calm me down. I get in a panic and he refuses to join me. He brings me back into thinking and doesn’t let me down. I think he protects me and he is so good for my mind!
@lb27312 I was glad it turned around for her too!


----------



## Dragoon

Aww, love this!!

That steer is huge! As big as one of your horses! Nice to get some recognItion from the judge! So glad you girls managed him without injury!


----------



## Knave

I was glad we didn’t get hurt either @Dragoon.  That is always a bonus. He was huge!!

Husband and I ran ground crew for a youth, which meant we stayed on the ground. Anyways, this massive beast came in, and also was the first roped. He was HUGE, and if I’d have looked I think I would have seen balls.

Anyways, it was a big deal that I was asked, because I lack my own set of those things. It’s always men. I was determined to keep that sucker down, and I fell on my first pull. I got back up, and we got him down, and then I was stringing his legs when husband lost him. He threw me a distance, and I jumped up. I hated that he got away and wanted to pull him back down naked, but I thought it would be disqualifying for the kid. I was so disappointed with myself. Seriously. I felt the need to prove I belonged there.

Later I heard that even this giant bullfighter and another big man lost theirs. They were just hard cattle. We were lucky too, because I did also hear some were coming after the ground crew. Ours may have been the biggest, and he didn’t want to be strung, but he didn’t want to kill us either.


----------



## SueC

Wow, that was great reading and lovely photos!  You've certainly had a busy summer. Congratulations to you and your girls - well done everyone!

Cash is looking truly regal, and it's great that his disposition helps you with yours. I think my Arabian mare and I always wound each other up because we were so similar temperamentally (more like you and Bones?), while Sunsmart is comparatively chilled (more like Cash) and so we don't make each other nervous.

Mormon crickets - fancy that!  Do you know how they got this name?

How's your heifer and her four calves doing? ...have you made any cheese yet?

Big hug from this hemisphere to yours! :hug:


----------



## Knave

Hi @SueC! I’ve been terrible at keeping up lately... sorry everyone.

The Mormon crickets plagued Utah, and the story goes something like they prayed and seagulls came and saved them. I’m not sure as to my accuracy of the story, but that’s the idea I believe.

The calves are getting big and Pepper is doing excellent! She is bred and obese again (not related, for she is the only obese milk cow around and was prior to being bred). 

Cash and I have something up our sleeve. I won’t explain it now, but I will show you some pictures! Do you get the Moana theme? 

Big hugs to you too! Also, I have ruined batches of cheese only. It’s sad my unsuccessful results each time...


----------



## Dragoon

Wowsers, Knave! Beautiful photos!

And stunt riding on a three year old! Hmm...parade? Hallowe'en show? Is your hair naturally so floofy? You need to model with a friesian, lol. But those would be the worst cow pony ever...

Love the last pic of your pony who was deathly afraid of ropes this time last year...I think of all the people who wring their hands and are impatient with something their horse does...to them I say, be patient, it will pass..


----------



## egrogan

I've never seen Moana. The only thing I seem to remember hearing about it is there is a funny chicken as a character. So I would suggest you add a chicken with you in the saddle! :chicken: :rofl:


I was thinking about you a couple of weeks ago because all of a sudden the crickets have exploded here too. Not in big swarms like you described, but they are in all the nooks and crannies in the house and go bouncing around in front of you when you walk through the fields. The puppy thinks they are great funny to stalk and pounce on. But fortunately they are not numerous enough to bother any of the animals.


----------



## Knave

@Dragoon I will explain it soon enough I think, maybe, lol. Actually he is four this year, but that is still young!  I don’t know how he aged that quickly either. 

No, my hair isn’t naturally so poofy. It is thick and course. Little girl and I went COVID crazy and permed our hair. I’m not sure I like it, but it worked for the theme. I had to cut some of it off after perming it, but maybe it is growing on me.

I am so so proud of him over the ropes thing. He feels so safe about ropes and is my favorite rope horse already. I never thought he would get there after his fear.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan there was a funny chicken! That is where HeiHei received his name. I’m sounding obsessed, but no, he came with the name. There is a character called Maui, and that is who Cash is supposed to portray. They have a similar style. Lol


----------



## SueC

Dear @Knave, I'm not doing much HF at the moment either. Excitingly, our driveway is getting fixed early next week after a storm washed us out, and it will be so nice not to have to park 50m from the house and get into gumboots to cross the swamp between what remains of the driveway, and the house. Our last few batches of guests were all forewarned and allowed to cancel, but they came and took it in their stride and seemed to think it was a real-life adventure. :rofl:

Next week I have a girl adventure week with a friend coming for a week to hike and make picture frames and maybe plant some trees - looking forward to that! Then September it's back to doing farmstay and farm work (and the tax). I was going to go riding today but it's 3pm already and my arms feel like jelly and I still have to pull up a fence and prune some trees to allow the machines to come in on Monday for making that decent driveway we always wanted. What I _really_ feel like doing is reading my detective book and maybe curling up and going to sleep for a bit, but I'll give myself a push...

Great photos of you and the horse, and the hair looks lovely (ex-80s girl here), but then it also looks lovely straight. I wish I could jump into your pictures and walk around and maybe borrow an 'oss. And return the favour.

I am culturally ignorant of Moana, and also couldn't find any sleeves you might have been hiding things up! :razz: But that's excellent balance indeed. 

About the cheese, the only thing I've made is a sort of cottage cheese, and it's impossible to stuff up. If I have milk that's slightly on the turn, or too much left over when we get our next delivery, what I simply do is gently heat the milk in a large pot and then, when it's very warm, splash a bit of white vinegar into it (not too little - it has to start getting the curds to separate - but not too much or it will taste terrible). Then I turn the whole shebang off and leave it covered to cool down. Later I strain it through a cheesecloth, or even an old (clean!) nylon stocking, and hang it up off the tap, over the sink, to drain a bit (the whey can be fed to chickens or used as tree fertiliser etc). Then you can mix it with herbs and garlic, or have it as is on toast with jam on top.

If you let it heat a little longer with the vinegar in before turning it off to cool, the curds get stretchy like mozzarella, and the drained cheese is then excellent thrown in with panfried potatoes and onions (& salami or bacon) - add eggs and a little milk at the end and stir through. Salt, pepper, caraway, whatever you like... yum.

Good luck! I'm still trying to make decent yoghurt from live-culture yoghurt rather than culture...


----------



## Knave

I have made a cheese like you described a few times before @SueC. However it was with the goats’ milk. I keep trying the mozzarella, but I keep getting rubber. Ugh. The chickens seem happy with it, but chickens are odd in their tastes at times. It just burns my hands and makes me pout.

It is so hot here. I put a sprinkler in the horse corral and they are playing in it. Little girl and I rode, but she got sick in the heat. Later I saw a post from some vet clinic that said not to ride in the weather for the horses’ sake.

Speaking of vets, the black horse is in a hospital. Apparently it is ulcers making him so miserable. (He tried to colic again)

I hope you have so much fun on your girls’ day!!!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

Although the man had warned her, it seemed neither her or the horses understood what they were getting into when they stepped behind the cattle. The dust was blinding, and millions of biting flies swarmed them. Lucy’s tolerance was fading.

They corralled the cattle gathered to wean, and when the woman stepped into the herd she was blind. Barely could she make out the cattle directly in front of her, and she did not envy her father in the gate splitting the cows from the calves she sent his direction. Her mother and her husband were in with her, but her eyes let her down in the dust and the flies, and their ability to work together was compromised.

Cashman was irritated with the bugs, but he continued on as she asked, pushing into the herd. As their numbers dwindled they began to see again, and they worked as a team to sort what was left. The big colt and the woman stayed behind with Lucy and the horses and extra calves while the others drove trailer loads of calves and bulls back to the ranch.

*I did not edit the photos so you could get an idea of reality.


----------



## egrogan

Well THAT takes bugs to a new level!!  I will stop complaining now.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I think it was a new level! Mentally pushing through bugs when they are extreme is hard for me, but we all seemed to manage to today. (Sometimes they don’t have to be extreme for me to have a hard time blocking them out... bees can do that to me depending on the day with only one or two.)


----------



## Knave

Husband just sent me a couple more pictures!


----------



## Knave

In a form of ‘public service announcement’ I have decided to include this story. It is a valuable lesson for us all.

The family

Horses were left home in the corral eating their breakfast as the family loaded into the truck for work. They always processed the calves weaned as they brought them home. The girls settled into their first fall work day with ease. Oftentimes they were in school during processing days, yet they were used to the general concept of the job.

They kept the calves moving along as the others caught them each in the chute to give them their vaccinations and a pour on wormer which also dealt with the biting flies tormenting the cattle. The calves went through smoothly as the family worked and discussed the merits of the calves that passed. 

The sun shone and all were happy. Once they finished the calves there were five adult animals to pour on. Three bulls had been gathered along with a sick cow and a crippled cow. The sick cow needed medicine, and all were in need of relief from the bugs.

They didn’t catch the bulls in the chute because it was easy to pour on the medicine as they passed. One bull refused to continue along, so the man touched the hot shot to his hip. As he did this flames erupted over the massive animal, and he ran from the chute into the large arena.

Everyone jumped into a run, for they all knew the hot shot had made a spark, and they remembered the pour on was like gasoline. The woman ran for a hose before realizing it was tied into a fence, and she followed the men who were ahead of her dumping trash from buckets as they sprinted to the water trough. Even the oldest girl managed to find something to bucket water, and they all ran towards the animal.

The bull was angry and the fire flew around him as if he were a devil in a dream. He ran from the flames and the cowboys chasing him with the only relief he would find. The man managed to fling the water onto his back, and the flames left were on his neck. More water missed the panicked and angry creature, and finally another bucket brought him relief.

No damage was visible on the beast, and a short time would tell of his future. The joy of the day had been dampened as each took into their beings the terrible lesson they had learned.


----------



## knightrider

Wow, what a story. Thanks for sharing. It must have been miserable.


----------



## Knave

It was awful @knightrider.


----------



## SueC

How is he? Did only his hair burn or has his skin got burnt too?

So sorry this happened. Best wishes for your animal. :hug:


----------



## egrogan

Very scary @Knave. Sorry to read about it and hope all has turned out ok.


----------



## Knave

@SueC and @egrogan I didn’t see him today, but I heard that he went to feed. No damage is showing as of yet, but it may take a couple days too see on a black bull. Charred skin may kind of present normal for the time being, but then blister and sluff. I hope the reality was that only the medicine burned, like when you start hairspray on fire in your hand and it doesn’t hurt because you wash it off before it reaches your skin. It is a good concept, but only time will tell to reality.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh wow, that was a crazy story! One of those things I would never imagine might happen until hearing about it.


----------



## Knave

Obviously we had not either @gottatrot! I’ve heard he’s maintained the same condition, but husband did say he saw some wrinkling in the skin... hopefully that will be all, but of course that does not sound that promising. He is eating well though.

Oh, here’s something fun! Husband built me a bridge. Zeus was the first willing to cross it, then Bones, and eventually Cashman and I made it. 

Another positive thing is that we may have a date set up for Lucy! He’s a pretty palomino with a nice ancestry and a calm mind.


----------



## knightrider

Do you have a picture of Lucy's new beau?


----------



## Knave

I don’t @knightrider! I will get one if it ever happens.


----------



## Knave

Another few pieces for you guys!


----------



## gottatrot

Great pics!


----------



## lb27312

I agree great pics!!


----------



## knightrider

Trick riding in boots? Did you ever lose your balance and couldn't get out of the stirrup? Do you usually do your trick riding in boots?

Fantastic photo!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312 @gottatrot and @knightrider! Actually I prefer trick riding in boots, and I’ve had the little girl wearing them too. I like the stability of boots. When I was a girl the rule was wrestling shoes, but I always hated them. My feet curled up and cramped, and I just struggled. I could do it, but I didn’t like it. Once I could make my own decisions I realized how much I loved using boots. They slip out easily.


----------



## SueC

Brett is looking over my shoulder saying, "Gosh, she _is_ really good!" :clap:

I love the decorations on Cash. Tell us more!


----------



## egrogan

Just catching up but love the pictures and can't wait to see what you're working towards... :think:


----------



## Knave

Cashman, his secret, and a little Bones too

Cashman had been busy. The big horse knew that something was different, but he wasn’t sure what had changed. The woman, her mother, and the girls painted him. It felt odd to him in the beginning, but he quickly melted into the extra attention.

He wasn’t the type to prefer too much attention from people other than the woman, but he was softening. He let the girls ride him now to teach them little tricks, and he was becoming tolerant of whatever a day brought to him. 

The woman had gotten a flicker of an idea, which turned into an anxious fire. She decided to throw their names into a show. Many shows had been cancelled due to the virus, and they were opening for virtual submissions. Three classes were required of the pair for an all around title: horsemanship, trail and freestyle. 

The big animal was not the type chosen for a show horse. He was not excessively athletic like Bones, and he was not flashy. Yet, the woman wondered if in a mustang show they would like to showcase a different style of animal. Cash was strong and steady and useful, and she was proud of him.

They played the part of Moana and Maui for their freestyle. Cashman, who had never seen a boat, tugged it along for her only a little warily, and he showed himself to be a steady partner. Horsemanship and trail patterns went along simply enough, and although a few mistakes worked into their maneuvers the woman felt they were competitive patterns for submission.

She waited eagerly for the show to end and the results to be published. While they waited they played with the trail obstacles. Trail was a very different style than any of the horses had learned. It was one where the horses were required to wait for direction, and this proved difficult for the animals used to taking their own initiative. They did enjoy the games however, and they seemed to look forward to any challenge put in front of them.


----------



## SueC

The bitless stuff is especially cool!


----------



## Dragoon

What a wonderful secret! Did your girls also enter the competition? Is the freestyle part always trick riding? Would love to see it, of course, but I understand if it's private..

A pic of Maui and his boat would be cool! 
I'm gonna have to see that movie now...

I found the fancy duds pic kinda funny...here you are, a real cowgirl, dressed up in the costume that city folks think a cowgirl wears....lol. You two look amazing together, though! Even if you do look like an ant up there...hahaha

Edited to add: Bones is my dream horse! <3


----------



## Knave

Thanks @SueC !
@Dragoon Bones is my dream horse too.  It was especially hard for me to give him up to her, but it is nice to see him teaching both of my girls things they never would have learned if I continued to hog him to myself. I think he likes the girls too, and he especially loves his big girl. He enjoys whatever silliness they bring to situations. 

It is funny what people think is cool to wear sometimes! It makes me shake my head. In a town near enough to mine they have Cowboy Poetry, and we all laugh about the people dressed up.

I think I’ll be able to show my stuff once it’s judged; if I can, I’ll show you.

Freestyle is just whatever you want it to be. There has to be music, but it’s judged on horsemanship and creativity. Trick riding was just something I chose to show off Cashman’s specific skill set. It was interesting to me to showcase a horse who is not a cutting horse or a reiner. It was actually very fun to get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, with a little of the others thrown in, and even a baby buffalo

Things had been busy for the family. The girls started homeschooling, and fall work had begun. On the side the woman added another piece to the overfilled schedule. She entered the giant young horse into a competition.

She didn’t know when she entered the likes of the competition she would face. All professionals excepting her were entered into the Mustang Heritage Open Show in Fort Worth. Because of the virus the show had gone virtual, and the woman took the only opportunity she would be given to participate in the big event.

Cashman was not made to be a show horse, but he did contain his own skill set which was fun to display. In the end however they placed a 7th, an 8th, and an 11th. The woman was disappointed until she looked at the competition. There were some big names and some huge talent they were up against, and they managed to hang with the big boys. She was exceedingly proud of her giant colt, who was also one of the very few young horses entered.


Homeschool brought out a new adventure for the baby Zeus. He toted around a baby himself while she learned to rope during their roping practice. He didn’t mind when she roped each piece of him and never the dummy, and he enjoyed the company of the kids and mothers.

Mama Pepper had the herd of horses in snorting fits when her newest baby arrived. Crow and Dot had been weaned, averaging 500#s, they fit into the main herd well. Brother and Nico were shocked as well when Teeter arrived in their pen. Teeter was a buffalo! She was wild and stronger than a normal calf, and she was stubborn to boot. She was the combination of all of their worst traits in a cute little body.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm proud of Cash! Sounds like he did great against the competition.

What will the Buffalo be used for, meat also? Very cute at this stage but sounds tricky to handle.


----------



## Knave

I am proud of him too @gottatrot. I’m glad I didn’t know the types of people who would be competing, because I wouldn’t have entered and I’m glad we did it. 

Today we had some fun!

Teeter will probably be kept by her owner for broodstalk. I don’t want to keep her myself; I don’t prefer eating buffalo and I think she will be hard to handle. I’m sure it will pan out in the end. It will help me because Pepper’s little calves do need weaned and I don’t want to have to milk twice a day. Teeter was much easier to be around today, but you wouldn’t believe it. That little creature can knock those grown calves off of a tit! She was making me feel weak, but I feel better about myself now. Lol


----------



## SueC

Oooh aaah @Knave, a female buffalo - was she orphaned? Is her owner interested in making mozzarella? Although I think it's water buffalo that are kept for milking to make genuine mozzarella, in Italy - I'm not sure a plains buffalo would work the same way - although of course any cow works for making mozzarella, just not this famous expensive "eating mozzarella"...

How hilarious that the little calf can push the bigger ones off!

And your riding photos...  :rofl:

I particularly love this one:










Congrats on your comp too. If I keep riding post-Sunsmart, well there's Julian obviously, but only for 5-8 years longer as he turns 20 himself later this year, but you know, a big, sturdy, sensible horse like Cash (even bigger and sturdier than Sunsmart) just might tempt me. This sounds like "grandma talk" surely... :lol: But Cash looks such a fine horse, and you can sure hang off the side of him without it bothering his balance, looking at the photos. Not that I'd want to hang off the side of a horse particularly (more grandma talk :rofl but that a horse like that just looks so rock-solid...  (OMG am I still me? :lol

PS: What's with the bird?


----------



## Knave

@SueC she was orphaned. The owner wasn’t quite sure why; he wondered if the cow had no milk or what reason the calf was so poor. When he tried to help Teeter the cow just pulled out, as buffalo are wild types. He drenched her and turned her back out, but the mother just didn’t seem to want to mother the calf. 

Teeter then refused to eat from a bottle, and only would drink water. This required her to be drenched twice a day, and no one was happy about that. Two weeks went by before he decided she might have had a defect or something and I convinced him to put her on Mama Pepper. 

Thank you for the compliment of Cash. It made me very happy. He is a solid type and he only gets better and better.

The bird... I’m not sure what was with the bird. She acted like a fledging, but the time frame is all wrong for that. She could fly a bit, and so I left her out in the field. It didn’t seem anything was actually wrong with her, but I’m not sure she’ll make the season change.

It was especially odd because little girl brought home a duck from her PE bike ride. He’s not a duck I guess, but a water foul. She kept him in the side coop, but I told her I doubt he’ll make it. They aren’t native, but once a year one of these mean little water birds falls from the sky and into our area. Then the poor things die in a day or so. What makes me so curious is where they come from the begin with.


----------



## knightrider

> Teeter then refused to eat from a bottle, and only would drink water. This required her to be drenched twice a day, and no one was happy about that.


Back when my son was a little boy, we had an orphan calf who would not drink from the bottle. My parents were the cow people, but didn't get cows until I was grown, so I had never raised an orphan calf. (Quick explanation: my dad had died and my mom was sick of trying to run the farm so it fell to me to take over. I was a horse person and had never "done" cows except with grandparents for fun). 

Imagine my surprise when the darn thing wouldn't drink from the bottle. He got milk all over me, the stall, the barn, and himself, but no milk in his tummy. I fought with him for close to two weeks, getting a little more milk in him each time until he was drinking just fine, and it was a pleasure to feed him. I understood then why farmers sometimes just humanely destroy orphans. That calf was SO much trouble. He got quite tame, and for Halloween, my son dressed as a cowboy and led the calf around the neighborhood to trick or treat. He was the hit of the evening.

How common is it that orphan calves won't drink from a bottle? I see dairy calves all the time drinking from buckets.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider sometimes range calves are just a major pain about it. It doesn’t often take two weeks though. I had husband put one down that had a mental defect (even visually as it was a crooked calf and half of its skull was sunk in and its front legs were backwards) after two weeks of drenching (drenching is tubing into their stomach with nutrients). He would suck for two seconds and then totally forget. It wasn’t going to change with him, and I was only fascinated with his defects which was not a fair reason to force him to continue his miserable existence. 

Your calf sounds like he was fun though! I’m sorry so much got put on you unprepared.



I have a sad thing to say today. Jimmy was put down this morning. He spent around a month in the hospital to be released home. He was doing well until he suffered from what appeared to be a stroke last night. It is such a sad story for my parents; he was an excellent companion to my mother for many years and should have had a few more.

In his lifetime he had competed at the aqha world for the title of super horse. He won a big name event for my father as well in his last cowhorse show. He took my mother on all of her work days, and he was a gentle athlete who won everyone’s hearts. He will be sorely missed around here.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your Jimmy. That really hurts.


----------



## gottatrot

Sorry about Jimmy too.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider and @gottatrot. I’m sorry about him too. It was a shock to my parents I am sure. I guess it reminds us all that we can’t just make the assumption that our partners will be there five years from now, or even next week. I guess we take for granted these things.

Tomorrow we will be back at work. Yay! Being a math teacher today makes me need a day of mountains and cows...


----------



## egrogan

Just catching up but wanted to share my condolences about Jimmy too :sad:


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy, Bones and Zeus

Cashman and Lucy had spent the prior day climbing mountains in search of missing pairs. Both horses had been excellent, although Lucy complained mildly about the steep pulls on her out of shape body. Cashman also considered the assents somewhat difficult, but his past had given him the experience needed to navigate mountain terrain as easily as possible.

The next afternoon, Lucy had been first left with Beamer while the others went to the arena to play with the roping cattle. They enjoyed their time there, although the sun seemed to shine especially hot. They had stopping contests, which Bones of course took the title to. The woman traded for him to get a big stop. The surprise of the day was when Bones’s girl stopped on Cashman especially well.

That night, after a nice dinner, the family played in the yard. They played a game of monkey in the middle with rackets and birdies, and two riders sat in the middle on Cashman and Lucy bareback with a mit and a hat between them.

The woman was afraid of what the big animal under her would think about the game, and so she asked the oldest girl to wave her racket around before hitting the ball. The racket slipped from the girls hand and flew under the big colt. He snorted and curled backwards, but he did nothing as the woman scolded the girl while everyone laughed.

Screaming and laughing filled the night air as the family played. Cashman seemed to enjoy the idea of the game, and Lucy tried to spend as much time eating as she could manage, but she tolerated any nonsense the girls managed to come up with on her back with ease.

When the night’s adventure came to an end it was the oldest girl on Lucy. She whined to her father, “Help me off,” but he refused. The mare must have been listening to the exchange with a sort of understanding for the girl teasing like the royalty the mare knew herself to be. Like a magical unicorn in a dream the mare bowed down to the grass and allowed the girl to step off.

The girl of course screamed and giggled and threw her arms around the mare. “Did you see what she just did?! Did you see it?!” It was a fitting ending for the beautiful mare to bow gracefully on the magical night.


----------



## Knave

I did the Bones year 5 video!


----------



## knightrider

> It was a fitting ending for the beautiful mare to bow gracefully on the magical night.


Oh, this is too too cool! I love it! Also, the video was beautiful. Thanks for all your pictures and stories.


----------



## gottatrot

Absolutely love the video!


----------



## kewpalace

Great video! Of course, the cow parts was my favorite.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot and @kewpalace!!! My favorite stuff with Bones is always the cows too. I think my big girl is feeling that same thing, but horseback basketball was pretty fun tonight too.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Zeus

The three horses were chosen for work on that Monday. The cold air had many acting amiss, and Lucy was one showing her heat. She took a couple jumps when a bull ran the wrong direction, and every bird in the brush made her spook sideways. The brown horse the boss rode seemed the same, and either could be seen spinning circles in argument for a spook or jump.

Zeus and his girl were on their second real work day as a team. They worked wonderfully together, and she was beaming with pride in the young animal. He didn’t spook over any of the nonsense the others found exciting, and he did whatever she asked happily. They even trotted up the mountainside with the brown horse and her grandfather, and then left them to bring a group of cattle down through the tall brush and into the main herd. Her work on his loneliness had paid off! The brush was over their heads as they made their way to the others.

Cash was also on good behavior, although long trailing snorts were given over certain oddities he saw, he never reacted more than playing that noise through the cold air. The woman loved the noise. She knew it often meant trouble, but the sound was one that called to her soul and filled it with joy. She was as pleased with the big animal as the day went on as the little girl was with the little animal she rode.

The following day Cash stood next to the corral where Mama Pepper lived and watched the woman struggle. It was a morning that seemed to fall out of place no matter her step. She was shoved into a fence several times by the cow afraid to step into the puddle and butted by a baby buffalo. She had milked her own milk, but in an effort to scold the buffalo for hitting she got dirt in the milk. That would have been enough, but in her temper she missed stepping on the rake which slammed into her temple.

The tears of pain combined with those of frustration, and she cried in the corral at the buffalo and the cow and the dumb rake, and the big horse watched her with concern. She barely noticed his attention, and each time she later stepped out of the house he ran to the closest piece of his corral and called to her.

The business of the day didn’t allow for her to react much more to the big beast other than a smile and a word of hello called back. Once the next morning glowed strong and she finally made her way to catch her friend he was still worried.

He was happy to see her and loving, and yet he babied her. He treated her as if she was made of glass, and he refused to move quickly or show anything more than concern for her. Her love glowed back to her gentle giant, and she laughed at his refusal to do too much. She allowed him the morning to continue his soft affection and concern, for it melted her heart, and she smiled as she drug him back to the corral in the slowest manner possible after their ride.


----------



## gottatrot

Aww, what a sweet horse!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it’s funny because I would never call him a sweet horse! He seems business minded. I mean, I know he likes me, and he enjoys being petted and loved on, but he’s very serious about it all. Maybe it is his serious nature that made it so upsetting for him... he tends towards those types of emotions. It’s interesting knowing him. He seems unfazed; maybe like a war leader or a stern father. His youth comes through in different ways, but he is just made to be that type of a figure.

Then when he shows an emotion it is a bit surprising, and yet it still goes along with his personality. He is extremely jealous of any other horse I mess with, and he is a fighter. His protectiveness of me yesterday could almost be condescending, like he knew better, but it came from a good place too. 

He’s nothing if not interesting, but his depth is buried, where a horse like Bones is constantly expressive and emotional.


----------



## gottatrot

It's amazing to me how every horse has a unique and complicated personality. It took me a long time to figure out that Hero is a big fraidy cat, almost as timid as Amore about new things. He just keeps it inside more. Cash is very interesting.


----------



## SueC

I've been away with the fairies! :rofl: Great clip of Bones and the rest of you - it's such a lovely idea to make annual films like this (but I'm too lazy, I'll just watch yours :lol. Sorry you got buffeted in that corral - and isn't Cash lovely. It's rather good to have a horse that's concerned for you welfare! 

How's your autumn - is your veggie patch nearly done? And...what do you do with your sunflower seeds?


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

Their morning started early, but it wasn’t cows they were after. It was the little girl’s first hunting trip, and she wanted to take the horses.

As they crossed into the big canyon a white horse struck the woman’s eye. She was what one would truly call white, not an old grey mare but a fairy tale horse up high on the mountainside. Two younger horses trailed along with the magical creature. The range had been recently gathered of horses and the numbers returned were still getting things straightened out.

This bit of confusion was likely behind the two young horses running at the riders. The little girl and her mother beamed, excited for the adventure, but the man waved his arms trying to catch the attention of the animals. They decided soon enough that they would be better off to turn and join the mare steadily climbing. Cashman snorted and worried about the horses, and Lucy's excitement met his. She did not call them back to her, but she was obviously effected by their approach.

The horses trailed along high matching them for a while, and Cashman acted the part of the proud stud driving the rear, his nerves playing at the surface all the while. Lucy and Zeus had long forgotten the intruders before the big colt who had once been as wild as them did. The girl and the woman whispered about the mare and how she reminded them of a fairytale they had seen in a child’s movie. 

The climbing became harder as they went along, but the view matched the difficulty with its magnificence. None of them had been inside the canyon before then, and each beautiful thing surprised them. Trees grew in ledges, and the buck brush they fought through had turned the colors of autumn. 

Zeus and Lucy steadily climbed. Nothing bothered the two horses, who ducked their heads to push through trees and brush. Zeus tangled his legs in a broken tree on a narrow trail and began to fall, but his intelligence managed to save the pair almost easily seeming. He was a mountain goat.

Cashman followed happily until the moments he had to put his head down and push through the pine trees. He didn’t like the feeling of the pine needles and branches tearing at his face, and he was bigger than the others which made it more of a struggle. Panic overtook him in moments, but he began to figure it out the longer he climbed.

The woman reach down to grab a tree from his face as his fear almost caused him to fall from a narrow trail. They worked together to deal with his problem, and the man did his best to break the branches ahead he knew the big horse couldn’t press through. 

The girl saw a few deer, but nothing she could get upon. She mostly just enjoyed her horse. It was the first time she had truly climbed on Zeus, and although she tended towards a fear of heights from the back of a horse, Zeus’s steady nature calmed her nerves. The woman was happy with her own giant beast. By his way down the mountain he had found his own path when possible to not press into trees, and when it was necessary he forced himself to do it.

Lucy did nothing wrong either, and the man was just as happy. As they worked down into a new canyon she was again tested by a whinny hidden in heavy trees. The woman and the mare found themselves searching for the horse they could not see but knew followed them; each were bothered by the notion. The big horse looked for the call, but he would only turn to hold the rear when they had the room and stopped to glass. Eventually the woman saw the pale sorrel stud peek through the trees, but when she whispered to the others he ridged away and no one else got the chance to see.

It was a beautiful ride. The fairytale mare and the magnificent mountain would be something to remember.


----------



## Knave

@SueC the pain in my head is almost gone now! Lol. Even my off temple swelled up, so that was an odd thing which made me feel very sorry for myself. 

I didn’t grow sunflowers this year! Actually I pulled each random sunflower which grew (showing I left most of the heads outside for the birds and they grew everywhere. I drug the stalks out of course. I also gave some to the chickens with @egrogan’s (I believe) idea. 

I tried baking some, but they were a bust. I ate some raw. They seem a lot of work to me, and I have a pet peeve of watching people eat them. Lol

We had an early set of freezes here, and it killed everything. People with greenhouses seemed to save some, but mine all died except of course the carrots and potatoes. We haven’t dug them yet.


----------



## SueC

That's such beautiful terrain you had for that ride, @Knave!  Thanks for sharing the photos. I've been "away" from journalling here for two weeks and it strikes me afresh how super it is that a bunch of people across various continents can befriend each other and get "virtual tours" of what life is like for each of us, because of some technological advances. Sure, it's not the same as meeting in person, but I'd not want to lose it in a hundred years... and people that far apart with animals to look after who've not won Lotto actually can't meet up in person very easily, especially with a pandemic! But I really love the windows into other lives, not like in books either but actually being able to talk to each other about that! 

And if I had a TARDIS... :tardis: :happydance:

That's a lovely story about the white mare and the young wild horses. I feel really privileged to be living at the edge of the wild myself, and I can see you and your family do too. Most people these days exist entombed in suburbia... where we live, we can breathe and be free.


----------



## Knave

I feel that way too @SueC. I think a lot of bad runs along with social media, and it didn’t take “The Social Dilemma,” for me to understand a lot of those concepts. However, there is good too. I think these journals and The Horse Forum itself are a representation of what good can come from social media.

I do love living where I can be free. Even the people in my town are on that edge. We are miles out of town ourselves, but the town is nestled into a canyon and there are few enough people to have no need for a traffic light and tourists like to lay in the middle of Main Street to take a photo. Lol

We don’t have much in the means of suburbia until you travel 100 miles in any direction.


----------



## gottatrot

This last story was so beautiful. I felt it like I was there too.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! Hopefully I get to writing one tonight.


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry I’ve been so boring on here! It’s because of the fall work/homeschool combo. It seems most of my spare minutes have been taken by grading and teaching. Once the fall work is done it will be a lot calmer.

Anyways, I did my year 2 video for Cash! Today is that day!


----------



## SueC

I can't believe how time flies, @Knave - it seems like it was only recently you brought this horse home. And today it's two months to Christmas, where did the year go? Beautiful film clip as usual - it's amazing what you all get up to - playing catch on horseback, reversing a bridleless horse around poles, circus tricks etc.  

Very handsome horse, your Cash - and he seems to be well on the way to becoming unflappable, even though he's only four. :cowboy:

Did you have a good harvest this year? (I thought I saw a lucerne stubble field you were riding on.)

When do you guys normally get your first snow?

Best wishes for home schooling and all of you! :hug:


----------



## Knave

Thanks @SueC!! I really am quite fond of him. It does seem like he just came home, and yet I also realize that whole first year felt like we didn’t get anywhere together, but then this year has been quite the opposite. I know he’ll never be a cutting horse or a fancy show horse, but he is quite good for me. He does his jobs without complaint and he seems to always be there where I need him to be. Sometimes I am jealous of Bones and the horses like him, but in a branding pen I think they are all jealous of me. Lol

We did put up good hay this year. It all sold the days we got it baled, so I guess the buyer thought so too. 

It is so cold already. I wouldn’t be surprised if it snowed now, but this overly dry year seems to want to carry on.


----------



## egrogan

Finally had enough internet signal to watch the video- loved it. No horse- or person- is ever bored at your place, huh? So many great memories in that compilation!


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

As the couple and the oldest girl trekked up the mountain, all sick and very cold, the woman thought she should give Cash a whole apple for the day before. She reflected on it in comparison to the day they were in without horses to help.

That day started with the excitement of two mustangs running down the road surprising the horses being unloaded from the trailer. They pranced and curled their necks as the riders pulled bridles over pricked ears. As soon the the little girl mounted, Zeus let out a snort. Rarely did Zeus make this noise, but his version was wilder than the other horses were capable of making. He sounded much like a startled antelope, and it bothered the other two horses, who upped their dancing.

Luckily for the riders the mountain was not an easy pull, and the horses soon tired of their games. The second set of mustangs they met acted older and calmer, and so it bothered their horses very little, and they plodded further and further up the mountain. They passed under beautiful autumn colored quakie patches and into perfectly made Christmas trees. 

When the road ran out the trail became narrow and difficult. The ‘cat trail’ (as they were called in that culture), sometimes sluffed from under the weight of the horse passing. The three horses still pushed forward. When it became too difficult the little girl and the man led their horses, but the big horse only became anxious when the woman tried. He was happier to tote her along with him, and she trusted him well enough to climb back into the saddle. 

They went as far as they could on the backs of the three strong horses, and they met more mustangs along their way. The little girl was enamored with a palomino who proudly displayed an overly long white mane and tail. When it was time to rock climb they left the horses down in the canyon tied to trees. They were happy to sit with their saddles loosed and relax after the climb.

Their way back down was mostly uneventful. The horses descended the mountain as well as they had climbed it. When the riders eventually rode back into the quakies Cashman took long swallows of the cold creek.

Zeus however began the first fight he had with the girl in a very long time. When Zeus decided to be stubborn about a thing he would not give in. The more any person or horse fought with him the harder he would refuse. The other horses had learned this about him when he first joined their corral as a weanling, and the people learned it quickly enough too.

It had been so long since he argued with anyone that they often forgot that he was only a baby at three-years-old, and they treated him most always as though he was an old man. The little girl was surprised then when she found herself stuck on one side of the creek. Zeus refused to cross it. He refused to step even towards it. She pressed him on and he struck the ground to show her how he felt. 

She was almost to tears when the woman handed the man her own big horse and told the girl to step off. A pickup pulled up too, and the cowboy inside was a friend who giggled at the situation. He was on his way to take his wedding photos, and he set a drink on the ground for the woman as he passed through.

The woman however was stuck in the same situation as the girl had been. Zeus would take out the willows before he would step into the water, and it was not a simple situation. Because the colt wore a halter under his bridle for hunting, the man stepped onto the woman’s big horse and left Lucy tied to another tree. 

The woman was standing by the girl then as he dallied the halter to the stubborn fjord and asked the the big horse to pull. It wasn’t an easy thing to pull such a sturdy and stubborn animal, but the big horse pulled him into the creek just the same. He jumped into the willows and into the big horse and the big horse did not give. He pulled him back and forth over the water and finally held him in the creek. Zeus was not happy, and he struck the animal in the hind legs several times, but Cash stood his ground.

It was the first time he had been asked to do anything of the sort, and the woman was proud watching him work. He never lost his temper with the younger horse, and yet he never gave in either. He was strictly business. Zeus was not the type to give in to an argument, but this time he was the one left without a choice. He stood in the creek with annoyance easily felt, but the woman climbed back on and walked him out.

They all traded back around, and Zeus’s embarrassment and frustration melted away quickly. Although not one to lose a fight, he was also not one to hold any sort of a grudge for any time to speak of. 

They continued their way down the mountain as though nothing had happened, and the woman was excited to have a special drink to tote along with her.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan thank you!! I guess we don’t bore easily. Lol. My husband started all of the goofing around games we play, and I am convinced they make for much happier and broker horses.


----------



## SueC

That's such beautiful scenery - and that's a very cool rock climb! 

I was wondering what was up with the last photo before I read the story! :rofl:

Have you all got colds? Whatever it is, get better soon. I'm sneezing myself and will think of you! ;-)


----------



## gottatrot

Great video of Cash! I love your videos.


----------



## Knave

We did all get a cold @SueC! Actually it started as the flu, or maybe we got both simultaneously, because husband did not get the flu part. This dumb cold is dragging though. We have stayed to ourselves and cancelled the group homeschool get togethers for over two weeks. It is so weird to be so self conscious when one is sick nowadays. Lol. I’m sorry it struck you too!

It is so cold this morning to go saddle for work. It isn’t as cold as it will be and it is 2. Ick. I think I’m going to wear ski pants.

Thank you @gottatrot! I always like yours too.


----------



## Caledonian

Great video of Cash's second year and I love the photos, especially the one with Zeus leaping. I hope you and your family feel better soon.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Caledonian!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The man on the television was giving a segment on dressing for success in the work place while the woman layered her coats. He showed a pencil skirt and matching blazer as she pulled on her final layer. The man likely wouldn’t have been impressed with her unattractive outfit, and yet she also was dressing for success. 

When the trailer arrived for her and the two horses a new horse sat inside of it in front of the black. They had called him ugly, but he was appealing to the woman. A sharply contrasting young buckskin with a long tail and an old Will James style of body stood slightly anxious for what the day would bring.

He wasn’t used to a stock horse, and he kicked around in the trailer as they made their way. When the two men joined them they decided to rearrange matters in the trailer, and the buckskin calmed. 

Finally heading out separate directions to gather the cattle, Lucy snorted and pranced in the cold. She spooked of every rock as they worked into the hills, and Cashman seemed to roll his eyes at the mare. He was almost lazy in the overly cold morning, and once he broke into a trot to keep up with the mare climbing a hill, the woman felt something new. She immediately knew the gate, for she had watched many mustangs climbing away from her. It seemed the bigger styles of horses flattened out and almost easily climbed the ridges where they were found. Her own giant colt felt under her exactly how that had seemed watching. Flat and wide and smooth he ate up the hill behind the anxious mare.

Ozzie worked alongside the horses with the same cold energy the mare displayed. Eventually the pair separated, and the big colt was relieved to slow down and take in the country around him. He and his bundled up woman seemed to hide from the cold as they worked their way back to the herd and where the drive would begin. 

Back together, the sheep tucked into her cows, they guarded the posts as the cattle pushed through the gate ready to make their way home. The woman’s father had been riding the buckskin, and he had only praise for the little horse. 

The man turned Lucy back towards the trailer with a wave and the woman and her parents started the long trek. Soon it was her mother riding her new buckskin partner, and she was as pleased as she could be. She had worried over whether they would get along, but it seemed immediately that those fears eased. He did anything she asked precisely how she had asked it. He seemed to enjoy his new position with no complaint.

The drive stayed cold, but they all had done as the man mentioned, dressing for success, and no one was particularly uncomfortable. The cows needed no persuasion to make their overnight pen, and they lined out for what looked like miles. It was a good day. The sheep even managed to be in with the leaders when she walked in to the corral!


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> The man on the television was giving a segment on dressing for success in the work place while the woman layered her coats. He showed a pencil skirt and matching blazer as she pulled on her final layer. The man likely wouldn’t have been impressed with her unattractive outfit, and yet she also was dressing for success.


:rofl:

My cargo pants smell of donkey manure this morning; just right for the boardroom, don't you think? (I mean it! :lol It's sort of like circus crossed with compost... happened to kneel is some by accident when trimming Sparkle before morning tea (and I do need to trim these short critters kneeling...and of course these pants were fresh from the washing line...)

It's been at least half a decade since I've worn nail polish. I like the mother-of-pearl colour and have looked longingly at my old bottle of it every wedding anniversary, but then decided it's just not practical... I really should just do it sometime, anyway.

All my professional wardrobe is just mouldering away in the cupboard this past decade - although I sometimes wear a quirky piece to confound people at the fire brigade meeting, or I dress up when we go out without the dog for a change...

I've just bought some nice hippie clothes to wear around the house, to make a change from cargo pants/army pants and T-shirts. Including a really nice knee-length deep blue knitted hippie coat with a rainbow fringe which is very princessy - and which means, "Watch out, Brett, I'm coming to get you!" inkunicorn::blueunicorn:

When do you girls do the girl stuff, living and working on the land?


----------



## Knave

@SueC that is awesome about your new hippy clothes!! I often kneel in manure too... sometimes I wear it all over even. Lol

Um, the girls randomly decide they want to look pretty or girly sometimes. Quite often their nails are painted.  When they were in school there were the occasional dances to dress up for.

As an adult there isn’t much cause to dress up I guess. I do my hair cute sometimes for town... I went on a cruise once and got to dress up for that! Lol


----------



## Caledonian

@*SueC* - The hippie clothes sound comfortable and I love the coat with the fringe!

@*Knave* - You're right, the coats and jeans are your professional wardrobe!


I rarely do the girl stuff. I'm at my happiest when I'm in jeans and t-shirt and I go to the hairdresser when I have to rather than once a month like many of my friends. 

I've worn a uniform to work for the last twenty years. It's an exciting black and green with a gold badge :grin:. I've three suits, a grey, blue and black and assorted fitted shirts, trousers and skirts but i can't remember the last time they saw the light of day. Perhaps it was an event nearly ten years ago .

I've never needed to think about my work wardrobe as I've worn a uniform since I was around four or five, when i first went to school. Even when I taught at riding schools, I'd to wear informal uniforms with their colours and logos. University was the only time when i could wear everyday stuff. 

When I came home at nights I'd change into jeans or jodhpurs and head to the stables or fields, so there's never been a reason to be fashionable and dressed-up.

I wear nail polish when I managed to grow them, which doesn't happen very often as I tend to catch and break my nails. I went through a phase where I bought unusual colours - bright blues, purples and greens - then I got fed-up having to remove it every Sunday before I went back to work, so I use traditional light colours or clear polish now. I tried false nails when I was in my twenties but I lost one when I was making-up the horses' feed and I'd to throw out twenty buckets and start again. I wasn't very popular that day!:smile:


----------



## egrogan

My mother and I don't really get along, and one of the most memorable fights we had was when I got married and wasn't planning on doing nail polish or makeup. Why would I? I didn't own any of it before the wedding and I don't own any of it now. But she was just HORRIFIED. What would the pictures look like?? What would people THINK?! Gasp. Since I had to make many compromises at my own wedding to keep my mother happy, I agreed to clear nail polish :icon_rolleyes: and a tiny bit of eye shadow (?) and mascara professionally applied by the lovely woman who straightened my hair stick straight and put it in a pony tail (which also was cause for massive disapproval). 

I like wearing skirts and dresses in the summer, but always joke that my "nice" outfit is pretty much the same whether I'm going to an important work meeting or going to our local brewery. These days, jeans and sweatshirts are pretty much the only thing I wear, even on work meeting zoom calls. Happy 2020!!


----------



## SueC

@Knave, I'll get a picture of the hippie dreamcoat sometime. That's so funny about the manure - and I'm sure it does wonders for our immunity, and adds good bugs to our macrobiomes. I'm often steeped in the stuff because of gardening. The worst thing is going for a walk and not looking where you're going and stepping straight into a huge fresh cowpat during spring flush - that stuff is so liquid, and if you're wearing sneakers, you better put them in the wash after. I've gotten used to dealing with the compost toilet cartridges - it's like a giant matured nappy, and I ritually put _Golden Brown_ on my iPod for that chore. Horse manure is so benign, compared to human, pig, dog, and even changing a cat litter tray... :cheers:

Would you ask your girls if they can give me any tips on how to stop nail polish chipping off during horse handling and farm chores? (Gloves?) 

@Caledonian, that's so funny about the horse feeds and the fake nail. That's something I've never tried out, and I can't let my nails be long very much because I end up injuring myself on them (scratching and cutting myself by accident, bayonetting my nose while unconsciously picking it, inflicting eye injuries, and let's not even get started on bathroom issues...:dance-smiley05. It certainly is a good thing if we have more important things to worry about than the clothes we are wearing, and whether we've broken a fingernail! 


Ha, @egrogan, weddings and relatives... sometimes eloping seems really tempting. :racing: Someone needs to remind some people that the bride and groom are getting married and not them. I had to tell my in-laws that, since our low-key hippie wedding didn't meet with their approval ("It wasn't really a wedding!" they said afterwards. "Really?" I replied. "Felt like a wedding to us!") We were really happy and our friends loved it and we'd not have changed a thing - except I might have hired bouncers to keep my in-laws away, in retrospect - "What, no wedding cake?" ...no, we hate the taste of that stuff, who wants iced fruitcake anyway, and we had lots of wonderful food courtesy of our culinarily talented friends, who were asked to bring a plate each instead of wedding presents - best food I've ever had at a wedding, and all prepared with love. 

Your mother sounds terribly conventional, and a bit self-centred - my condolences. :hug: My own mother is the sort to consistently spoil any milestone for me, but my parents didn't attend our wedding, as we "selfishly" held it where we live, which is 400km from them, rather than within 100km from them for their convenience. Well, good riddance, in that case. They say friends are your chosen family, and it's so true - my friends are far more kind, open, interesting and alive than any of my birth family ever were. I've thought about this and if I had to choose between an unhappy childhood and a happy marriage, versus a happy childhood and an unhappy marriage, because I couldn't have both, I'd choose the happy marriage option - and that's how it turned out anyway. Many reasons - including that it's better to be free after being jailed, than vice versa - and that love and kindness and happiness are so much more appreciated when you've had the opposite for a long time. inkunicorn:

It's so much more fun being an adult than being a kid. :happydance: :falloff: :music019:


----------



## gottatrot

Great post @Knave and funny stories from everyone. 

It reminded me of when we were in wyoming last year and gave the cattle guy a ride after his car broke down. He was dressed as you describe and DH was sitting there in the car in cargo shorts as usual. Of course we were not out all day in the weather.

I never dress up. I've always hated it. Even at work our scrubs are basically pajamas.


----------



## SueC

I love wearing pyjamas, @gottatrot, just not in bed - but they're very comfortable officewear, particularly the bottoms (I get all-cotton ones in cute prints, with elasticised waist bands). I often combine PJ bottoms with a soft bra and T-shirt for daytime around-the-house wear when I have to do indoors things and want to be comfortable (sports bras are great riding, but not comfortable around the house). Your work scrubs appear to combine the comfort of PJs with looking cool and medical. 

By the way, it seems to me that you're ditching the like button to change communication a little - I've heard the argument that if we all ditch the like button, we might make more effort to instead say what it is we like about what someone said, and that makes sense. Anyway, if that's what you're trying out, it's working - even though I've never had complaints about the quality of your response posts "before" - but it seems like you got even more focused! 

@Knave, it seems we are making ourselves comfortable in your lounge room in your absence. Thank you for your hospitality! :bowwdown:

PS erratum: I meant microbiome earlier. Herbivore manure is a bit like kombucha, sourdough etc so long as there's no nasty strains of _E.coli_ etc. That's why a lot of carnivores, as well as young herbivores, eat fresh herbivore manure...


----------



## Knave

Oh I enjoy the conversation @SueC. The girls don’t have any advice because little one’s nail polish is always chipped, and the big one hoards the remover and gets rid of it quickly before it gets very chipped. She’s always put together, and the littler has little care over looks on most days.

I am sorry you don’t have a great relationship with your mother @egrogan, but I’m totally on your side.  @Caledonian I have never worn any sort of uniform believe it or not. I kind of have a tad bit of jealousy there. I remember wishing in high school that everyone wore a uniform and then my lack of taste would be a nonissue. Lol

Scrubs are actually attractive I think @gottatrot. Husband and I were just discussing that yesterday while watching some series on Netflix.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I was going to add an embarrassing fact for you @SueC. Excepting wintertime, which feels about 6 months here, unless I am riding I am usually barefoot. I hate shoes. So, I am always stepping into a fresh cow pie on accident and that feeling is ick. The geese poop everywhere too and that is more often the culprit...


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

The sheep was still in the herd when they climbed into their saddles. It was the little girl’s first introduction to the oddly placed animal, and she was thrilled. The sheep distracted her and her mother was scolding her to move along and get to work, while her smile stayed stretched and she talked on and on of the addition.

It was a first for the girl and her little yellow horse. Neither had worked this day before, and each seemed excited to get going. The girl also found herself drawn to her grandmother’s new mount, and she talked about him too. It was a happy sound, a young girl rambling thoughts behind the cows calling to one another who’s steps were soft in the dust.

The sun glowed over the riders, and through the dust it seemed a painting. It did however bother the lungs of anyone sick, so coughing could be heard occasionally. The heavy dust eased after a mile when the cows made their way to a gravel road. Although it was cold, the sun seemed warm and the cattle moved easily and the joy that started with them hung in the air.

Cashman was the perfect gentleman, and the buckskin seemed the same. Zeus found himself lonely when he was working on his own, but his girl kept her head and worked him through his anxiety. When he was with the other horses he also was a dream, and often the three horses seemed to be simply easing along behind the cattle enjoying their day.

Lucy was a different matter. She continued on with her anxiety. She was happy to let Ozzie do much of the work while she spooked of rocks and brush and complained over the jobs asked of her. The brown horse matched her, and it seemed the joy of the other three working the drag and the sides contrasted the two leaders.

Despite their hot horses, the men remained happy. The day was too pleasant for a bad attitude. 

The sheep was one of the first to arrive at the ranch!


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Oh I enjoy the conversation @SueC. The girls don’t have any advice because little one’s nail polish is always chipped, and the big one hoards the remover and gets rid of it quickly before it gets very chipped. She’s always put together, and the littler has little care over looks on most days.


So: Remove when chipping starts, or grin and bear it! 

(Or wear gloves everywhere, but I just can't, especially when working with horses or handling seedlings or trees I'm planting - I have to feel what I'm doing, so at least have the fingertips free... I can only really wear gloves when using tools, but they're not dirty, it's just to prevent chafing - sometimes for weeding, but pros and cons...)




> I am sorry you don’t have a great relationship with your mother @egrogan, but I’m totally on your side.


I just wanted to second that. :hug:




> I have never worn any sort of uniform believe it or not. I kind of have a tad bit of jealousy there. I remember wishing in high school that everyone wore a uniform and then my lack of taste would be a nonissue. Lol


Nobody had to wear uniforms at school in Germany, and in Australia that came as a shock to me. The first school I went to had blue skirts (for girls), white blouses and that was OK except I hated wearing skirts back then (I had hairy legs my parents wouldn't let me shave and came in for a lot of teasing about it - and tights weren't allowed with skirts). The second school I was at for two years had a horribly florid uniform of bright yellow T-shirts with the school motto on the front, combined with bottle green skirts (for girls) - a really horrible combination, IMO - everyone looked like daffodils, and we were in middle school, not kindergarten.

The last school was my senior high school and they just had a colour code, grey bottoms and white or pale yellow tops - so finally I could wear pants, which are actually far more comfortable for being in all day long - I hate wearing skirts in hot weather when you're sweating and then your sweaty legs stick together. :frown_color: Also in cold weather, when you freeze to bits in a skirt. These days, girls have a pants option at all public and most private schools. At my senior school, the type of pants was completely up to us so long as they were grey, so I had really airy comfortable cotton cargo pants, and grey jeans.

In a lot of private schools in Australia, kids have to wear hats and ties and blazers, and they're often in tartan materials.

Be careful what you wish for! ;-)




> Scrubs are actually attractive I think @gottatrot. Husband and I were just discussing that yesterday while watching some series on Netflix.


I think they're really aesthetic. As to attractive, this makes me think of a newspaper article we read on the weekend we laughed ourselves nearly to death about, it's one of the funniest things we've ever read on the topic, here's an excerpt:

_Spice up a long-term relationship - by telling each other your most secret sexual dreams," sex experts say. *Absolutely* never do this. It is terrible advice. If you've got by for 15 years without telling each other about your thing for Martina Navratilova, don't disrupt your delicate sexual ecosystem by suddenly throwing it into the mix on your birthday, when you're (inebriated), in your knickers, holding a tennis racket. It'll ruin Wimbledon for ever, for a start - and it tends to bring awful consequences. Unless you happen to be married to one of Britain's great character actors - Paddy Considine, say, or Toby Jones - suggesting role-play is likely to be an agony you will never forget. Your average 45-year-old husband's ability to convincingly play - without rehearsal or script - a hot pirate or sexually-curious-yet-repressed Victorian doctor is likely to be quite low.

The role you will end up playing, after half an hour of self-conscious Scottish accents and hat-wearing, is that of a frustrated Hollywood director, saying, "Let me tell you a bit about Dr Sexington's backstory. I think it would help give you more range", while your husband sadly detumesces and wishes he was in Equity, so he could make a complaint about hostile working conditions._




Knave said:


> Oh, I was going to add an embarrassing fact for you @SueC. Excepting wintertime, which feels about 6 months here, unless I am riding I am usually barefoot. I hate shoes. So, I am always stepping into a fresh cow pie on accident and that feeling is ick. The geese poop everywhere too and that is more often the culprit...


Ooooh, bio-enhanced mud packs for feet! 

Why is that embarrassing? It's great for your feet to walk barefoot as much as possible. I'm always barefoot indoors, except when it's really cold, then I'm in sheepskin boots. I'm barefoot outdoors on paved areas, but even though I used to walk around all over the countryside barefoot as a kid, now I can't do it because my feet go _ouch_ when encountering sticks or gravel (maybe I have low-grade laminitis :wink.. have become soft, I have...

My barefoot spirit is willing, and salutes your greater range! :bowwdown:


----------



## gottatrot

@SueC, haha about sharing fantasies.

We have not hooked up internet at home yet since moving. I've been using the forum on my phone. I'm a cheapo pay-as-you-go phone person. You know, so my birds can eat designer bird seed and the cats have hypoallergenic litter from Sweden and the horses have matching halters. Is that a hole in my sock?

There is no like button on the forum on my phone and I can't insert pics, only attach them. So that's why I haven't been liking anything!

Oh yes, scrubs are very attractive on tv. And all those gorgeous people are roaming through our halls making witty comments. 😆

Hmm...we have the too short tops where people reach up and their belly hangs below. We have the tall, lanky guys whose scrubs hang off their stick arms. We have the short girls whose pant legs pool past their shoes onto the floor, or else are like high waters. Haha.

We also have the incredible, eye-popping color combos of brightly clashing print tops and bottoms, the garish holiday scrubs that people wear for years until santa is nearly too faded to see and they are too tight. 

I'm bad too. I just wear black pants that are easy to match and get new tops when my pens fall through the pockets (see above about expensive pet food).
@Knave, that photo in the dust is amazing, and the story too.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Knave* - Going barefoot isn't something to be embarrassed about. I never wear shoes unless I go out, I love walking around the garden, feeling the grass between my toes and even walking over the stones in my driveway. The only downside is that I'm prone to blisters when I do wear shoes. Many years ago I'd a meeting with one of our work partners and he arrived in a suit and barefoot having walked from another location in deep snow, slush and puddles of freezing water. 

I love the photos, the sky and light is so clear. 

@*SueC* - In Primary school I'd to wear a black blazer with the school badge, a black and gold striped tie, white shirt and grey skirt. In Secondary School the blazer changed to burgundy with the badge, a burgundy and grey striped tie, white shirt and grey skirt. Prefects had grey piping around the edges of their blazers. 

We weren't allowed to wear trousers or remove the blazers, so we had to add heavier jackets, v-necked sweaters and swap white socks for tights in the winter. We also had PT uniforms, usually white t-shirts and shorts in the school colours. The Secondary school forced the girls to wear tiny hockey skirts with even smaller shorts that looked like panties. They covered nothing and we spent most of our time rearranging our clothes ! 

I'll echo Sue, be careful what you wish for, Knave, as I can still remember the stiff collars and learning to knot a tie. It's a lot to handle for very young children. 

Not that we'd a choice back then, as all of our schools had uniforms, although I notice that our Primary schools are moving towards sweatshirts and poloshirts now. 

(I met teenagers from one of your private schools last year, Sue. They were very polite and smart in their uniforms.) 

@*Gottatrot* - I noticed that when i was in hospital, some of the doctors kept pulling at their scrubs, while the nurses' uniforms didn't seem to bother then as much, they didn't look as practical as scrubs.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I loved the article. Lol. 

Now, I’m not embarrassed of my bare feet, although they turn black with stain and my husband teases that I am lucky he has no foot fetish, but stepping into the manure is kind of embarrassing.

Even with your and @Caledonian’s complaints there is a whole other side. There is that kid who dresses like a cowboy in unattractive clothing, if you remember those high waisted jeans without pockets, too tight even for a very skinny girl built like a boy. I guess it probably was the boy build that made them so awkward for me, with some falling apart cowboy boots and ugly shirts on top to paint the picture. In a world that revolves around looks it didn’t quite work for me, and yet (maybe vainly) I figured I could be just as attractive as the pretty girls in their designer clothes. (Now, my parents would have bought me better clothes had I asked, but for some reason, whether it be because I knew I didn’t have any idea how to dress like that, or because I was a bit rebellious, I refused to put any effort into it. Anyways, it made for its own set of issues.

In my years as an adult I heard something interesting at the school once. It was spoken to me, but not intended for me. (My girls always were dressed very nice then.) Another mother was waiting to drop her kid off, and her kids were always a mess. This man, for her benefit, turned and gave me a scolding about how my girls’ dress effected their standing within the school. He said, “I remember watching you.” Lol. That parent he actually gave the scolding for never did clean up her kids.

I remembered that I wore a uniform for FFA! I did enjoy the equality it seemed to offer.

@gottatrot I know you are cute, so I bet the scrubs look good on you. My girls’ orthodontist seemed to have excellent taste, and he had these Nike scrubs for all of his office girls and Nike shoes to match. They were black and fitted perfectly for any body shape. He wore his own very fashionable clothes. I would let him redo my closet any day! Lol


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Now, I’m not embarrassed of my bare feet, although they turn black with stain and my husband teases that I am lucky he has no foot fetish, but stepping into the manure is kind of embarrassing.


Stepping into manure is always embarrassing and is why I am in danger of developing a hunchback living in the country. The other day I realised I don't actually have to walk around face-downcast all the time to prevent icky accidents - I discovered, somewhat belatedly considering I am in midlife, that it is actually possible to roll my eyes downwards while my face is in a perpendicular position to the ground. :dance-smiley05: I am currently working on this new technique.

Is the staining from your topsoil? On the Swan Coastal Plain, which stretches along the West Coast of Western Australia from over 400km north of Perth down past Busselton 250km south of Perth, there's a soil type in the Bassendean dunes that's black, dusty sand, and my parents' farm was on that stuff. The sand grains themselves are white, and the black dust is organic material, and stains like mad - all the cracks in your hands and feet go black with it, unless you're wearing shoes and gloves all the time working outdoors. (A farmstay guest who'd grown up on the east coast of Russia across the ocean from Japan told me the black sand they have there is genuinely black, as derived from volcanic rocks, and that they have black beaches, how cool is that - although it might get a bit hot to walk on - and that there is no staining involved. She also told me about getting chased by a bear. )

I'm actually thinking there's probably a lot of tannins, or tannin breakdown products, in the organic materials here - there's lots of tannins in many of the native plants, just as there is in black tea - and so the surface water in farm dams and streams often is tea-coloured around here - both on the Swan Coastal Plain and on the South Coast, where we live. And as you know, tannins stain...

Oooh, there's a tawny frogmouth calling as I type! It calls like this:






Here's one of your countrymen who's in love with these birds and explaining more about them:








> Even with your and @Caledonian’s complaints there is a whole other side. There is that kid who dresses like a cowboy in unattractive clothing, if you remember those high waisted jeans without pockets, too tight even for a very skinny girl built like a boy. I guess it probably was the boy build that made them so awkward for me, with some falling apart cowboy boots and ugly shirts on top to paint the picture. In a world that revolves around looks it didn’t quite work for me, and yet (maybe vainly) I figured I could be just as attractive as the pretty girls in their designer clothes. (Now, my parents would have bought me better clothes had I asked, but for some reason, whether it be because I knew I didn’t have any idea how to dress like that, or because I was a bit rebellious, I refused to put any effort into it. Anyways, it made for its own set of issues.


I think I was very similar with clothes as what you describe, when I was growing up. By the time we got to Australia I basically just had sets of jeans and T-shirts and shorts and nothing else (except the school uniforms). I'd grown out of all my "pretty" clothes from primary school age and I was definitely the worst dressed of all my classmates, when not at school. Not just on the farm, but everywhere, and it led to this idea that I was ugly, which was reinforced both by parents and classmates, and when you start to feel ugly, you start to act that way - droop, hunch, not smile, etc. I actually really dislike looking back at photos of myself from age 12 to about age 26, when I started to realise that perhaps I wasn't ugly after all, and experimented extensively with clothes for the first time.

It was because Princess Diana had just died and was all over our TV, and I was thinking, "Well, I'm about her build and she had a wonky nose too and yet she really was so beautiful, so why should I not be?" I went to a mall and had my long curtainy hair cut into a graduated bob (same as now, I love it), and tried on some clothes I'd never normally have tried on because I had felt they weren't for ugly ducklings like me - business clothes, pretty dresses, eveningwear. I remember laughing as I picked this black lacy outfit off the shelf, at the sheer outrageousness of the idea that someone like me could wear it. But then I put it on - and looked in the mirror. And I thought, "Oh wow, I can wear this, it doesn't look ridiculous!" and bought it, and it became one of my favourite special-occasions pieces for all my remaining 20s and 30s - after which I moved to a farm and bequeathed it to a nice younger colleague who was a match for it too. 

My only formal photos ever in my life were taken in that outfit, when I was 29 years old. I usually keep these under wraps but I think it's OK in this discussion. These are from the St Joseph's College Ball - I taught at that school at the time, and had volunteered to attend that evening in order to supervise students, and keep them the required Catholic school physical no-snogging distance apart - you know, social distancing for Catholic teenagers. :lol:

And of course, subverting things is so much fun. When I arrived, one of my colleagues had this fabulous mock sword, which I borrowed off him for half an hour while he was having a beer, so I could go interrogate students as to whether they were keeping the appropriate Catholic distance and all that. 

The students were much amused, as I had expected. The only reason I have photos of this is because this was the school formal, with a fancy photographer in attendance; and as I was going around with my borrowed sword, the photographer said, "Come over here, stand there, charge!" - and I did. :rofl:





































I was quite camera-shy as a young person, but this worked because I was "in character" and had a prop, and was therefore entirely unselfconscious. And incidentally, that was the first time I ever had formal photos taken - since I've got nothing from my high school graduation, and didn't get to go to my own school formal, and also didn't go to my university graduations. So there was a nice sense of - I don't know, but if those were the only formal photos I had taken before age 30, then that wasn't such a bad thing after all.

It's quite funny too; my students were saying, when all the photos were posted outside the library, "Those came out well! That was fun!" and I thought, "Yeah, considering that my male classmates were always making disparaging remarks about me when I was in high school and I was always the ugly duckling, they rather did, didn't they?"

My lovely husband is now the beneficiary. Of course, I've been photocopied quite a few times in the last 20 years - it's what our DNA does, internal photocopying, same results - things sort of go a bit fuzzy - but then our eyesight also deteriorates along with everything else, so we don't notice it as much!

Anyway, isn't it interesting how our perceptions of ourselves as women can so often be to ridiculously underestimate and undervalue ourselves (and not just physically) - often with the "help" of our "nearest and dearest" and our general social environment. 




Caledonian said:


> @*Knave* - Going barefoot isn't something to be embarrassed about. I never wear shoes unless I go out, I love walking around the garden, feeling the grass between my toes and even walking over the stones in my driveway. The only downside is that I'm prone to blisters when I do wear shoes. Many years ago I'd a meeting with one of our work partners and he arrived in a suit and barefoot having walked from another location in deep snow, slush and puddles of freezing water.


Hahaha, cool workmate!

I think we're all Earth Girls here, whether or not we dress up!  I wish I had a TARDIS and could have all of you around to tea. But even in the absence of that, it's lovely having these chats!




> The Secondary school forced the girls to wear tiny hockey skirts with even smaller shorts that looked like panties. They covered nothing and we spent most of our time rearranging our clothes !


OMG, I remember those, we had to wear them too, throughout middle school, and it was so utterly embarrassing, and we'd try really hard not to bend over so as not to expose our crotches, and you try doing that while playing sport - you end up not really playing sport seriously because you're always not bending over at any cost, and holding that stupid little skirt down in case a gust of wind comes along... :shock:




> (I met teenagers from one of your private schools last year, Sue. They were very polite and smart in their uniforms.)


Do you remember where they were from? If not school, their city?


----------



## egrogan

@SueC, I LOVE your little black dress. And the photos, how fun.

I had some formal photos taken when I was in high school because I was in the running for “homecoming queen”- not sure if that translates outside of the US, but basically at my high school it was sort of a mix of popularity contest and all-around contributer to the school. I was pretty actively involved in organized sports and other student activities (student government, clubs, etc) but not popular enough to win, which was fine by me. It was still fun to be part of it.

And, true confession-in college I was actually part of a sorority, so got dressed up and acted silly my fair share. But it always was more like playing dress up and trying on a role than anything else. As I grew up I certainly found myself gaining the confidence to do less of what I was “supposed to do” and care less about what I was supposed to care about, and here I am years later with this weird farmy life and pretty far away from parties and fancy dresses! You’ve inspired me to see if I can find some old pictures though :grin:


----------



## knightrider

So many interesting things discussed while I was away camping! I loved catching up on this thread. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Knave

@SueC I love your little dress too! Yes, I think we do get to seeing ourselves a certain way and then behaving as if we were that way. I am so glad you realized you are so beautiful!

My feet turn black because of the yard work I do. The cut grass stains them. I always think darker ground is better ground, but ours here is very white and alkaline.
@egrogan I think it is great you did those things! You will definitely have to find some pictures.

Today we sorted cows for the drive to the farm tomorrow. Around half will come here (we live on the farms rather than the ranch) and eat on the last growth from the fields before being driven back to the ranch around Christmas.

The sheep stood right on the outside of the herd and baa’ed a few times. She made me smile. Tonight though I am far to lazy to write about it. My mind seems to be falling behind with being sick and not getting enough sleep. I was helping big girl with something in her math class today and I was even lost looking in the book. Lol. I am good at math, but apparently not so good tired.


----------



## SueC

@knightrider, I've missed you, but I'm happy you had a good time camping! :dance-smiley05:
@egrogan, past photos will be fun! 
@Knave, I hope you get better soon, and get a good night's rest. And also that you realised the same thing about yourself... :hug:


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I was just wondering about you! Camping sounds lovely; I hope you had a wonderful time. 
@SueC thank you! I think I’m feeling a bit better this morning, hopefully we are on the mend.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Knave* - The sheep sounds like a character. Our fields are full of them and I rarely pay attention until the lambs are born.

I can't imagine what it must be like to attend school with so much pressure on looks and fashion. School is stressful enough without adding to it. I've always thought that you look beautiful and confident in your photos. I'm glad you're feeling better:hug:


@*SueC* - They were from Scotch College. Hmm:think:, I want to say the Adelaide school, although I think a member of our staff said that they were a mix. You looked beautiful in the black dress. 


I'm extremely camera-shy and years of practice has made me at expert at avoiding photographs. Usually I'm the person taking them or suddenly remembering that I've an important appointment. 

I've formal portraits from Primary School but neither of my schools or universities had dances, 'homecoming queen', or graduation balls, so I managed to get through them without having to dress-up. 

Then I started working with people who see dressing-up and formal occasions as an everyday event and a necessary part of your job. I didn't realise how bad it would be until I joined. I've never felt so uncomfortable and like a 'fish our water' in my life. Some I've no choice but to attend, others I find an excuse. They can be low level where we're expected to dress nicely and are informed what will happen, then there's the extremely high level, absolutely terrifying, ones where you're given documents telling you what type of dress you must wear, how you speak to certain people, when you stand or sit, where you can walk, and yes, how to curtsy properly :icon_rolleyes:. They're so far outside of my comfort zone that they make me ill with nerves.

I am, and will always be, a jeans and t-shirt, easy-going person. 

I'm not sure I've any old photos of me that do not have a horse or pony in them :lol:.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian she does seem a character to be so certain she is one of the cows. Lol. I can’t imagine having a job where one is expected to actually dress up formally. I did work for the courthouse for a couple years. I liked it because the people I worked with were great and the court cases interesting. I did lots of different things, but sometimes I was the same as a court reporter. I always had to dress nicely for that. Not formally, but business like. It was kind of fun, but I missed my jeans and boots.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Zeus

The day started from a different corral than it usually did. They were a bit earlier than normal due to the drought, and the sell calves were still on the ranch taking their usual area. The cows knew the trails they normally took, so the small change made them difficult to start.

Once they began the wind did not blow, and the dust hung in the air like a heavy blanket. The riders were at times blinded by the blanket, and the cows seemed to become nervous with the inability to see. By the time things really went wrong they had made it to the tall heavy brush where the ride normally began. The cows began to mill, and groups would try taking off in the wrong direction.

The riders fought the cattle as a team, and yet cows were breaking and beating them. Riders ran full throttle busting brush and occasionally jumping the particularly daunting ones trying their best to outrun and turn cattle. At times the woman felt alone with the herd blinded to what was happening around her. She saw the little girl and Zeus running back and forth trying to read which cow was actually breaking and holding the herd while she and her big horse took the chase of another. Two more managed to escape and the big horse crashed through the bush after one only to be beaten by another. 

Her husband and Lucy passed by running behind a cow towards the herd. She thought at least he knew she was losing the slower of the two cows to another direction. The little girl ran to him when he came closer and picked up behind his wild cow, “Go help mom; I’ve got this one!” It went on like that for what must have been over an hour, different riders racing through the brush long distances to turn the cattle. Swear words were hurled freely through the noise of the chaos, but when she brought back another cow she saw the girl and laughed. The girl smiled back and continued the fight.

The woman was amazed when they came back together, no one seemed to think a cow was lost in the battle. Once together it stayed hard for a time, and Lucy didn’t seem to have a drop of dry on her; in the cold morning it frosted her soft fur. A horse called Partner was the mount of the woman’s father. He had once been a horse she herself rode, but he’d been sitting in pasture for most of his time since. He was also soaked through. He was fat and it should have shown, but besides the sweat he wasn’t obviously worse for wear. He was naturally an ambitious and strong animal, although rather small.

Partner went to the front of the herd to split a few cows and force them forward while the others pressed on with the main bunch. Finally it seemed they strung out, and all of them stepped out of their saddles. They loosed cinches and led the tired horses along for a time. 

The rest of the drive seemed slow, but it was uneventful. Dust followed them everywhere they went, and the wind did not blow. The new buckskin had done it all well, but he was tired and often looked back the direction they came with a sad face. He didn’t know they walked towards home. The other horses knew where the day would end, and they plodded forwards. Lucy carried her own tired look, but she never hesitated any request.

Even the dog, who always seemed overactive, was exhausted. Rounding the last turn the tired crew perked up. They pulled long from the water trough before walking to their own homes. They each were grateful to the horses for the work they had done, and so they turned them loose to enjoy some grass for a time while they finished other chores.

(Obviously I never take pictures during the good parts. Lol)


----------



## SueC

Great photos! 

Does the dust happen often? I'm asking because we have some dusty soils in Western Australia, and after growing up on a farm where the dust was blowing all the time in summer, I was horrified to read about a condition called "farmer's lung" where you get permanent respiratory damage from repeated inhalation of dust.  I hope I've not been affected, but I remember the taste of that dust, and it went on for years. I should have worn a mask in those times, like anyone exposed to occupational dust (carpenters power-sawing, tooling, etc) but then again, you try doing that and not suffocating, in the summer heat...

More info here...


----------



## Knave

I remember learning about ‘farmers lung’ in school @SueC and thinking we all would get it.  It isn’t usually this dusty; there just has been no rain. Everyone has taken cattle off the mountains early I think. 

It is a dusty type of place too I would say, but this bug dust isn’t normal.


----------



## Caledonian

Dusty!!

I didn't learn about 'farmers' lung' until i was in my late teens. I was stacking hay in the barn and the dust was making my eyes run, and I was wheezing and sniffling. The local farmer's son was helping me and he said that, as it was a regular occurrence, I should be covering my mouth and nose. It's not taught in school or riding schools here and many people were surprised when I mentioned it in yards. While the country doesn't get dusty, we're still exposed to dust from hay, straw, dried mud when grooming and shavings without thinking of the consequences.


----------



## SueC

How fabulous you learnt about that at _school_, @Knave - wish I had! 

@Caledonian, I started wearing masks when handling hay only in my 20s because I'd by then gotten to the point of medium-level asthma attacks from the dust. Wish I'd done it earlier too. These days I hardly ever handle hay; we don't overstock the pasture, and I usually just cut and feed tree lucerne and acacia in the feed gaps - which here is in late summer, when the pastures are dry and low-quality, and mid-winter when there is a lack of roughage. This gives me another reason to appreciate tree fodder, other than how economical it is compared to buying hay or having a contractor cut some on our place, and how the fodder hedges and tree belts are livestock shade and shelter and wildlife habitat and reduce soil erosion and bring water up from the water table for living things to use, plus that there's nectar for our bees in it as well as the honeyeaters and a whole lot of flower-visiting insects...

I really should also stick a mask on when using power tools to work with wood... makes mental note...

Happy Hallowe'en, everyone! 










...isn't that a lovely idea...


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian it is nice that you think of it when doing things. I never do. I did pull my shirt up occasionally on that drive when my asthma was bad and the dust was so terrible. You’d think we’d be smarter about it around here, but we never are. 
@SueC that is a lovely idea! Yes, school taught it once, but it was during a history lesson. I can’t remember the significance...


----------



## Knave

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Caledonian

Oh! They're great photos! Happy Halloween to you and your family.


----------



## SueC

Wow! 

Fabulous face-paint and hair! Also the decorations on the blaze. These pictures really made my morning - I spent my Hallowe'en doing tax paperwork, and when I finished with my part of that at about 5 in the afternoon, after days of it (business tax as well as personal), I ended up sorting through other people's mess and re-organising the office till nearly midnight in an attempt to find another person's lost piece of crucial paperwork that we need in order to lodge online. :evil: No luck there. So it was lovely to see something festive on your journal this morning - and to know you had a fun celebration. :hug:


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Caledonian! 

I’m sorry your day wasn’t fun @SueC. Usually I am not one to play with the girls on Halloween, but little girl was sad because no one wanted to take the chance of her getting anyone sick. She was mostly better, but she still has a bit of a cough. So she was stuck home and I promised to make it fun.

We dressed up and rode to my parents (they are also sick) to trick or treat and then we rode to my grandparents (we stayed horseback and far away) to say happy Halloween.

Then we made a fancy dinner and watched scary movies. It was a fun day. Big girl is gone playing basketball, but I did see some pictures of her going out with that group. She’s having lots of fun too.


----------



## SueC

I hope everyone is better! Do you know what it is? That new plague can be really nasty and have long after-effects.

Everyone has bad days, and mine have been improving again!  Scrubbing house and doing laundry today after trimming a set of hooves. I'm sure you can relate, but you have to ask yourself, what percentage of the population could relate to that? :rofl:


----------



## Knave

I don’t know what it was @SueC. We are all much better now though. My mother might be a bit sick still, but she was the last to get it. My first decently healthy day I cleaned house and trimmed feet! Lol. I can relate.

ETA- yesterday a man came to the house to hire the girls and I to day work tomorrow. I took the job to find out all of his hired men are gone tomorrow, so it is just the girls and I moving a herd of cows we don’t know much more than to say they are fat and brand their calves in the spring. Wish us luck!


----------



## SueC

Good luck, @Knave! How did it go?

Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Beamer and Zeus

The wind howled over the night waking the woman off and on. She worried about the morning. When morning finally came it had turned from fall into winter. She had been warned about her day and told she should cancel, but out the door she took her girls and they saddled their horses. She said they would do it, and so she would stand behind what she had said.

The man was off working for his brother, so he wouldn’t be around if they did get into trouble, but she knew her parents would saddle up and come to help in the worst case scenario. The people she had hired out to she very much liked, and that begged her trust in the day. The little girl was annoyed with the hesitation she saw. Of course they were capable of moving some cows in her mind; it was what they always did.

Because of the later start date and the newness of it all, they trotted around their own pivot before the trailer came to pick them up. The ground was slick, and the woman explained to the girls that it would be slick where they were going as well. “Try to stay in a trot and don’t make sharp turns if you can help it.”

When the man picked them up he drove them first to their destination. As he made his way to their beginning point he explained the little details they needed to know. A fence was down in a couple areas and he wanted them to avoid other places as well. He showed them where he had cut the fence himself, and steel posts he was unable to pull. His wife joined them, and they explained they would drive the pickup around certain difficult areas to help. “The cows have never been there before?” the woman asked as her nerves tied back together. Taking cows to a new place was going to be much harder than she anticipated.

When they unloaded and mounted up the big girls ****** broke. “They’ll stay up with you sitting on them,” the woman was quickly proven wrong. They stopped and tied the ******, owned and worn before by the girl’s great grandfather in his youth, to the back of the saddle. “Zeus is worried,” the little girl complained. “Trot him out anyways, it will calm him down.”

As they trotted out around the cattle it was quickly apparent that the cattle were what they called “trotty.” They were big fat cattle, and it surprised the woman that they were so quick to worry. They stayed far off of them, and when they tried to better position themselves it made the cattle faster as they knew it would. The little girl had never been around the style of cattle they now were charged with, and her positioning was off. The woman traded her and ran Cash to head off the race she was afraid would begin in the corner.

She was able to stop the cattle, and as the girls tried pushing them up into the corner where the fence had been cut, they looked for a way out. Two broke out, but they were brought back easily enough by the woman. “They are milling now, pressure them harder, don’t lose any though,” the woman yelled out to the girls. Her mind was racing, how would they move these cattle if they couldn’t even get this part done? She prayed yet again while the first cows were pushed out through the hole.

They ran the wrong direction through the hole, but the girls first needed them out before they could manage the next obstacle. “That pivot may stop them. Just get them out.” Finally out, the woman loped Cash up around the furthest cattle and bent them into the direction they were hoping to go. The truck blew up to her, “Let them go ahead through this pivot. We better avoid that haystack.” 

Everything seemed to go smooth, although fast with the trotty cattle as they headed through the pivot. Cash began moving a bit spooked and the woman first saw the sheep the older girl had mentioned. They seemed to be headed towards the cows. “Go away sheep!” The woman faced a quick decision. She didn’t want to head off the sheep, and she didn’t know if Cash would even let her. She thought about letting them into the herd and sorting them out, but realized it would be impossible with just the three of them.

In the distance behind her she could see the big girl struggling with Beamer. He did not like the sheep either. She ran over the slick ground then, hoping Cash was fast enough to beat the sheep, but not sure she’d make it. As they raced and just made the spot she needed she begged the big horse to stay steady, and then she laughed. She hadn’t seen the hotwire the sheep hit. Cash curled his neck and whinnied at the animals, nervous and constantly calling. He was as odd as his rider. Why was he talking to the sheep? 

They came to the road quickly. This was the big fear. Would the cattle cross the road? A few seemed stuck while the others crossed over, but they were nervous enough of the riders to take that step. One spooked back. She was a bit smaller than the others, and the woman wondered if she would be stuck roping the cow. The girls added pressure then, and the cow couldn’t take the horses behind her and jumped onto the road. 

“We’re so close!,” one of the girls called. Big snowflakes were falling and they all felt the beauty of it and the relief knowing they would make the last piece. The cows finally slowed; this pivot had a lot of new growth and they were tempted to eat along their way. This temptation allowed them to pass by the poor fences and get into the better fence where they brought them back to a road and they again trotted forward.

It seemed no time at all had passed as they did their job. Beamer and Cashman were sweat covered even in the cold snowy day. None of them were used to such quick cattle. Although quick, the cattle were respectful and manageable. They were anyone’s dream cattle excepting the horses’. 

As they haltered up for the day they were all smiles. The owners were happy and the wife asked them to take a picture. “I need a picture of our all women crew,” she said with a voice that always bubbled with cheer. It wasn’t many owners who would have trusted an all women crew, let alone a crew where two of the women were only young teenagers. Although no one spoke it, all were proud the decision had worked out.


----------



## knightrider

Such an impressive story . . . and well written too.


----------



## egrogan

What an inspiring story. Girls can do anything!


----------



## SueC

Well done you six! ;-)

You're going into winter, we're going into summer - but today we have a very late cold front bringing several inches of rain, and squally conditions, with hail and thunder forecast for later. The horses look like seals and that's been OK because the temperatures have been warm, but now there is a cold wind change expected ahead of more rain - so I will have to bring the rugs back out this evening, for the first time in about a month!


----------



## gottatrot

Great story! I feel so proud to know you.


----------



## Knave

Thank all of you! I am proud to know each of you @gottatrot.  I am so grateful we are all friends! I like how we are all so different too culturally.

It is funny @egrogan. I know logically girls can do whatever a man can do on a horse, he is an equalizer for us in strength, but sometimes that is an odd hangup for me... I’m not really even sure why. Maybe it is the confidence to just go for it that we sometimes lack, or we get too used to men bossing us around that we almost rely on it. 
@knightrider I love reading anything you write, so that’s a super complement.
@SueC I don’t think our horses ever look like seals. They always seem to carry some hair compared to some I see at shows, or the woman from LA who comes to ride with us sometimes. Maybe it just never gets quite hot enough, or maybe it’s something to do with the seasons themselves. I’m always a bit jealous of those uber slick fancy horses.


----------



## PoptartShop

Love the Halloween photos!! So awesome!! :smile: And beautiful story!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @PoptartShop!


----------



## gottatrot

I think breed has a lot to do with hair amount. My Arabs always kept some coat but TBs get down almost to skin.


----------



## Knave

I never thought of that @gottatrot. That’s a good thing to constantly.


----------



## Caledonian

I agree about breeds and hair. The Highlands always kept more coat in the summer, started their winter coats early and lost them later than the rest. My TB cross was like a seal from spring onwards.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian I guess I’ve never had the luck to have anything very slick. Lucy is probably the slickest we own. Her fur is so soft and baby like... she has always had a tb look to me. She is even bred to do things like jump, although she is a qh. I think she’d be a dream dressage horse with her natural bounce, but she does good as a cowhorse anyways.

I imagine the filly I am going to pick up will have as heavy of hair as any. Cashman has fairly heavy hair. He’s a happier cold weather horse than hot. He’s not as hairy as Zeus, but Zeus and the buffalo are pretty close in hair!

I’ve been riding Cash around bareback. He is just as good and the warmth through my pants is awfully nice on these cold days.


----------



## Knave

I am still trying to get used to this new format.

We took family photos with my sister-in-law, who is a world class photographer. I can’t wait to see them! I was supposed to trick ride in some of them, but Cash did something like twist his ankle. He’s not particularly lame, but enough to make it not work out for anything fancy. He was fine to stand there or walk around, but not lope around. I’m hoping a couple days off sees him back to sound.

Another exciting thing... I came to get my filly! I picked her out and paid, and I pick her up in the morning. I don’t have pictures yet, but she’s fancy and I’m excited!

Hopefully I’ll have pictures soon on here of our family ones and her!!


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I imagine the filly I am going to pick up will have as heavy of hair as any.


Please excuse me, @Knave, either I missed something or my memory has dropped data. I read the next post and see you have a new arrival!  My mind remains blank as foot-deep snow...  The other day, in fact, I forgot my breadmaker had pastry in it I wanted to take out to make chocolate nut horns, so it baked a loaf out of the pastry. By the time I realised it, it was halfway through the baking cycle and unable to be recovered for its purpose, but I'd turned the machine off at the power point and it refused to turn the bake cycle back on because it was hot. So I had to put it in the oven to finish it off (will make bread and butter pudding or brioche toast, as it's brioche pastry...), and ten minutes later I completely forgot that I had done this and wondered why I had left the oven on for an hour after taking out our foldover pizzas. I only realised when I'd already turned it off that there was something in it... 🥴

So, what's this about a new horse? (Maybe I need to read back?) Looking forward to the photos already.



Knave said:


> Cashman has fairly heavy hair. He’s a happier cold weather horse than hot. *He’s not as hairy as Zeus, but Zeus and the buffalo are pretty close in hair!*


🤣 🤪 🤗 (these emojis just aren't the same...😤)



Knave said:


> I’ve been riding Cash around bareback. He is just as good and the warmth through my pants is awfully nice on these cold days.


Hahaha, I remember what that was like in the snowy winters in Europe when I was a kid! A horse is like an electric blanket...


----------



## Knave

@SueC I didn’t really say anything about her I don’t think. I was trying not to count my chickens... 

They gathered our range. This isn’t something I’ve ever remembered happening, but there never were the horses built up on it like now. I had been saying for years that if they every gathered it I would buy a horse.

I didn’t expect it to be so soon, but I imagine it will be years before it happens again, so I jumped on it. They didn’t let you pick up a horse there, so I had been waiting for them to process them and wean. I wanted a weanling because Cash is still so young and I want to keep focusing on him.

i have this romantic notion I guess. I imagine she will be a part of me. She is a part of the land that I am a part of. She should know it even better than I do. She should know about the holes and about how to climb it.

I know it’s a silly thought, but I am owning it.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, is it mustangs that are gathered (by BLM or ??), or is it ranch horses that have been left out and gathered by ranchers? Can't wait to see the pictures.

I don't think it's a silly thought that she will be connected to the land in a different way than the other horses. It will be fascinating to see how that plays out eventually. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Knave

Just to add, because I am excited, she looks drafty to me. I was going to avoid another very big horse, but I read this performance dressage article. It explained how to pick a foal as a prospect. It of course was written for the person looking to get into a higher bred animal for a better price.

Opposite of my plan, but I did want to push towards a more athletic foal. We picked out a few, and then we went into the corral and watched them move. It was hard to judge; even in the corral it took binoculars. This filly was my favorite in looks, but I was surprised to see that she moved far better than any of my lighter built choices. Many of them drug their feet, but hers are picked up and set down with intention. She is a bit more upward, and when they ran she was always a leader. She could stretch out big and run effortlessly.

So, maybe she will be massive like Cash, but for now she is an athlete. She is a feathery and flashy looking beast. They called her brown, but I am worried she may be grey. I will get over it if she is I guess. Lol


----------



## Knave

@egrogan they are blm mustangs. It was fun to pick a colt out of such a big selection. There was this silly bay stud colt. He ran and ran. He bucked and played and picked on everyone around him. The hours we were there he never stopped! Lol. I was not interested, but husband laughed at his ambition and trouble making.

There was this dainty palomino. She had the tiniest head, and her bones were refined. She must have even been a tad younger, or her mother had no milk. She was pot bellied and always nearest to us. I had her on my list. She was just a dolly. When she moved though she kept that little awkward outsider barely keeping up perspective.


----------



## Knave

Not great pictures, but she’s in the trailer and a bit freaked out. What do you guys think? Grey or brown?


----------



## lb27312

Awwww she's soooo cute!! Congrats! Sorry I'm terrible with coloring so not sure on that one...


----------



## SueC

That thought about being part of the land and all that is not a silly thought. I feel the connection with the earth too, and the place we're on has grown on me so much I wish I could be buried here and become part of it when I die. It's gotten in my bones...

She's lovely, @Knave, and I wonder what you'll end up calling her! Athletic with a bit of solid is great, I think. Sunsmart is much more solid than my Arabian was, but just as athletic. He's not quite as able to turn on a thread, but he's stronger, and that matters to me a lot these days because he's so well able to carry my weight with little effort, and I don't unbalance him even hanging off his side.

She looks great physically and her facial expression suggests she's clever and personable. I think you'll have fun with this one.

Grey or not - could go either way, she's still in her foal coat. The thing to look for is stippling next to her blaze. Are there white hairs around its border, in the brown hair? If so, are there more closer to the blaze than further away? That can be telltale, and if the stippling increases after her next coat change you can be pretty certain she's going grey. Some horses have a little stippling around the white areas without going grey, but it stays the same (except in old age, then they just get very stippled).

Here's a re-post of photos of my Arabian mare and how she greyed out.

My eventually fleabitten grey mare at birth:








At age two (note the stippling around her blaze, that's what you're looking for):
















At age six:
















At age 10:








At age 27:








Intermediate to the photos of her at six and ten was a stage where her coat had greyed out like in the ridden photo, but her mane and tail were still jet black.

My mare was a heterozygous grey - one grey gene, one bay gene - and greyed out slowly. Homozygous greys (two grey genes) generally grey out totally or near-totally by maturity.

If your lovely filly goes grey, you don't have to cry!


----------



## Knave

@SueC She greyed so slowly and then all at once! (I know what that reminds us two of. Lol.) I don’t think I saw any greying on her face. She has grey hairs all around, but I wonder if it is just her foal coat.

I’m going to call her Queen.


----------



## SueC

Presumably a reference to the Queen of Sheba or other such notable person - and not the rock band:


----------



## Knave

Queen

Much had changed for the little horse in a short time. She was born on the mountain, and her mother was teaching her to make a living there. Suddenly however she was taken from there along with the herd.

It took a month for them to process the herd, and then again life changed suddenly. One day she was weaned and ran through the chutes where she was branded and vaccinated. Three days later they ran her in again, sorted her from the weanling pen and ran through the chute and into a trailer.

Although nervous, she studied the goings on from the window as they traveled. She saw shoppers and road workers, and many little things to keep her mind occupied.

After the longest trip they arrived home. It was in the valley under the mountains she knew, and that was comforting.

The man and the woman and her father all discussed matters outside of the trailer, and they decided it would be best to work on halter breaking the wild little animal before moving her into a corral.

Queen was quick to give to the halter when they tied her up, and quick to allow their hands to run through the long winter hair on her neck and face. She rubbed her ear back against the soothing hand of the woman. She could easily come to enjoy the hands running over her and the affection she felt.

She took no convincing when the woman offered her a handful of hay, and she played in the water bucket lifted into her reach. She never pulled the rope tight when the woman later tied a hay bag up for her to consider. She quickly ate from the bag as though it were nothing new, watching through the window at the happenings in the new place.

If the feeling of correctness fell over the filly as it did the woman, the woman wouldn’t know. She did know the filly was oddly content with her situation and that convinced the woman that she belonged there all along.


----------



## Knave

With the changes they need a laugh button @SueC! I was thinking along the lines of Ruth, but yes, royalty was my theory. A queen however requires more dignity than a princess. Lol

I was also thinking this funny thought. She could be a drag queen as well. That made me laugh and laugh because I would love her to be the queen of dragging in calves at branding time.


----------



## SueC

Wow! I love your new definition of what a "drag queen" is! ♥ 
That's award-worthy! 🏺


----------



## knightrider

Love your new filly. I surely will enjoy reading how she grows up. 

I was in my 20's when I bought my appaloosa yearling. She was a beautiful bay with a large white blanket and black polka dots on the blanket. I didn't know much about the graying gene. I raised her and trained her and had lots of fun with her.

One day, at a horseshow, the judge kept saying, "Move up the gray." I was happily sitting on my mare, wondering who was getting moved up. The judge repeated, and then repeated again, while I sat quietly. The girl next to me said, "She is talking to you!" 

"What?" My mare is bay, not gray. That was when I realized she had started turning gray and I hadn't realized it. She ended up white, but kept all the black polka dots.


----------



## SueC

That's so lovely, @knightrider! Beautiful mare. I love hearing all these stories. 🥰 And are you wearing ballet slippers in that second photo?


----------



## Knave

I love that @knightrider. She is a beauty. I will be quite lucky if Queen is anything like your or @SueC’s mares.

I called her “the grey horse” when she was in the herd. My husband was so lost at what horse the man and I kept talking about. I didn’t think about how horses grey later. It was that general color that I was calling grey, but the boss man believed she would in fact be grey.

I know everyone argues about there not being white horses, but the number of white white foals was surprising. I had almost convinced myself I wanted an albino foal watching that magical mare on the mountain, but presented with all of the foals they seemed less attractive.

The fillies had weaker builds, and their eyes were squinty. I am realizing that “white” horses are much more attractive when they were first grey. (There was a stud or two who may have been attractive, but I was after a mare so I quickly looked away when I noticed a stud.)


----------



## knightrider

@SueC, that's not me in the photo. It is just some random girl that my jousting partner invited out to ride. If you read the novel I posted in the "Horse Stories and Poems" section of Horse Forum, you can read about all the idiot girls I had to deal with when we were working on joust shows. The white appaloosa in the photo was our best beginner horse. She let anyone ride her. The riderless horse (me off taking the photo) was Shadow, the mud colored horse, who tossed anyone else who tried to ride her. (Ask me how I know this).


----------



## SueC

The other thing is that grey horses have mostly dark, pigmented skin under that eventually white hair, so don't get so sun damaged. Albino horses can get terribly burnt noses, ears etc - unpigmented skin...

Probably that horse looked squinty because the eyes are generally unprotected by melanin too (albino horses have blue eyes). All that UV and no melanin to protect them...

My mare was a lovely riding and endurance mare, but I doubt she would have been much good at roping - she was 14.2hh and had finely boned legs - for some reason I'm imagining that a more solid type of athletic horse with a bit of heft would be better for that than a fine-boned endurance athlete?

Your filly looks lovely and will surely grow into a grand horse. 🥰


----------



## Knave

It would surprise you what some of the fine boned horses are capable of doing roping wise @SueC! One of my favorite horses ever, Runt, was a dainty little thing. She was tough as nails though. Bones is small too, and an excellent puller, but not a great brander because he gets so claustrophobic.

I think though that it is more fun to brand on a horse like Cash. It seems like little work to him and he doesn’t worry about it, where the littler fine boned horses need to limit themselves a bit.


----------



## SueC

knightrider said:


> @SueC, that's not me in the photo. It is just some random girl that my jousting partner invited out to ride. If you read the novel I posted in the "Horse Stories and Poems" section of Horse Forum, you can read about all the idiot girls I had to deal with when we were working on joust shows. The white appaloosa in the photo was our best beginner horse. She let anyone ride her. The riderless horse (me off taking the photo) was Shadow, the mud colored horse, who tossed anyone else who tried to ride her. (Ask me how I know this).


Sadly, I _was_ wearing my glasses!  And sometimes I confuse @Knave with her own daughters!


----------



## Knave

Look at Queen and her new roommate for the next day or two!


----------



## SueC

Before I clicked on the photos to see them large (I'm on a laptop so it's really really large), I was thinking, "I wonder did she put Queen in with a buffalo?" and yes... 🤪

And look at the expressions on the faces of the other horses! 😍

Your new filly's colouring is very reminiscent of Shire Horse / Clydesdale colouring (and I have a huge soft spot for those breeds... 🥰

Speaking of, I discovered something this morning that you might enjoy too:


----------



## Knave

That was so cool @SueC! She does look like a shire! I think she’s going to be a super hairy horse too, with the feathers and the long mane and tail!


----------



## kewpalace

Wow, she's a stout thing isn't she? Beautiful ... can't wait to see her in the spring. Love her roomie ... so cute! She does look grey to me, too; but hoping it's her foal coat. I love her coloring now. Congrats @Knave!


----------



## Knave

kewpalace said:


> Wow, she's a stout thing isn't she? Beautiful ... can't wait to see her in the spring. Love her roomie ... so cute! She does look grey to me, too; but hoping it's her foal coat. I love her coloring now. Congrats @Knave!


Thank you!!! She is a stout thing for sure. I’m not sure how cute the roomie is... I guess she’s cute, but she really has a terrible attitude. I’ve used buffalo to cut before, but I’ve never just been around them. They are so stinking wild!


----------



## kewpalace

Yea, buffalo are not known to be cute and cuddly; but the babies are cute to me, LOL. I was watching one of the vet shows on Animal Planet and some guy there switched from cows to buffalo. Said they were a "learning curve", LOL, since they were nothing like cows. It was interesting to watch them put the buffalo in the stocks to vaccinate & ear tag them - when the stocks are not built for a buffalo build. I think only a few got out, but all of them rocked it big time; would not be surprised if they bent it. They are fun to work though ... quick little boogers!


----------



## egrogan

So I'll ask a dumb question since I have zero ranching experience: What would one keep a buffalo for? Meat? Milk? Novelty? Thrill and adventure? 🤠😎


----------



## gottatrot

Your new girl is lovely! How exciting! I am voting she will be bay.


----------



## Knave

@kewpalace Queen moved out of her corral today, and Teeter was throwing a massive fit almost tying to dig out and roll under to get to Queen. Apparently she loved her.

@egrogan they are for meat and hides as far as I know.The man who owns her gave me a beautiful hide that covers my bed. Lots of people like to eat them, but not me. They aren’t my favorite. I think it’s because we had a 1/3 given to us once and replaced our meat with it because we were out at that ranch... it got old fast. Teeter’s owner sells meat and even bull hunts.

@gottatrot I hope so! I was kinda thinking she might just be a roan in her winter coat.

I got some of our pictures today!!!


----------



## egrogan

The pictures are so good!!!


----------



## gottatrot

Wow gorgeous pics! 
But in the group shot Zeus stands out a little, ha ha. It's like a family of tall supermodels with their supermodel horses, and....then there's Zeus. Of course he probably believes he is the most handsome of all.


----------



## lb27312

Great Pics!!! lol @gottatrot s view on Zeus.... he's a cutie!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan!! She has more to give me; it was a sneak peek. I am interested to see if she managed to get any cool trick riding pictures, but little girl and Zeus were struggling and Cash had a twisted ankle! I couldn’t do much of anything because I was worried about him and I couldn’t balance anyways.

@gottatrot I had to laugh and look back. He does look a bit offset doesn’t he? I thought they would all look mismatched. Cash is a giant and Zeus is a Zeus... Bones is a dainty cowhorse... Lucy is the supermodel. Yet, somehow she managed to pull them together better than I figured. It was a bit of a funny thing in my head. When I brought home Queen the girls really laughed about how odd our corral has become.

I think he’s cute too though @lb27312. He wasn’t being particularly cute for pictures. He was antsy... he isn’t used to going new places. He was supposed to later be a prop for pictures for some little kids, but we ended up using Cash instead. I would have never thought last year that it would have been Cash I filled holes with!

We were trying to kind of recreate these family pictures we took in 2013. They are the only family pictures we ever took before these. Beamer is the only horse we still have! That horse Partner I talked about in one of my last stories is owned by my parents. He’s the little bay horse I am on. The horse called General that I often talk about moved on to be a kid’s horse when he got ringbone, and he had to be put down here recently I heard. He’s the big bay horse little girl is on. The bay husband is riding is called Charlie. He never liked Charlie who was a gift from my father. He sold him to finally be done with him and I am sure they are both much happier. I hear rumors that he is considered quite the animal by many people in that circle.


----------



## Caledonian

You have a wonderful family and beautiful photos @Knave. You look as young as your daughters! I love your description of Zeus: 'Zeus is a Zeus...'!


----------



## knightrider

Fabulous pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## egrogan

gottatrot said:


> Wow gorgeous pics!
> But in the group shot Zeus stands out a little, ha ha. It's like a family of tall supermodels with their supermodel horses, and....then there's Zeus. Of course he probably believes he is the most handsome of all.


I think at least a few of us are the right age to remember this song- this is the first thing I thought when seeing sweet Zeus looking proud out there on the end.


----------



## SueC

Those are seriously beautiful photographs, @Knave! 🤩 🤗 😍 🦀 🌈 🌞

You're gonna have to find a new moniker for "little girl" though, because she has stopped being little!  You're all looking wonderful. People, horses, dog. Great backdrops and superbly photographed... when you get more, please please share! 😀


----------



## Knave

Little girl and I laughed at that @egrogan! Now I’m always going to be thinking that. Lol

@Caledonian and @knightrider thank you! You are right @SueC... maybe I should just call her Zeus’s girl. She is as tall as I am now at 5’7”! She might even be a bit taller than that now. She wished she would stay short, but I don’t think that is happening for her. Big girl is 5’10” now! She is hoping to be over 6 when she’s grown. Lol

The baby Queen is taking to everything well. She is fingertip light on the halter, and she still wants to be a lover. I did notice she seems quick to hold a grudge. Husband was holding her the first day and she hit the end of the rope and flipped over. She didn’t hit it hard, but she even wanted to be light then. Now she is leery of him.

I also noticed she doesn’t behave herself with other horses. I tied her to the trailer yesterday and then ponied her just a bit. She was fine being ponied, but at the trailer she would run her butt back into Cash and Lucy. She wouldn’t click or show any sort of respect. Lucy almost seemed intimidated by her even! I guess she knows she is a queen!


----------



## SueC

Awww, just beautiful! 🥰 You know, both Cash and Queen are horses I immediately saw the appeal of, and would have taken on myself as "riding replacements" for when my own horse retires. You've got a good eye for a nice horse. 😎


----------



## Knave

SueC said:


> Awww, just beautiful! 🥰 You know, both Cash and Queen are horses I immediately saw the appeal of, and would have taken on myself as "riding replacements" for when my own horse retires. You've got a good eye for a nice horse. 😎


Thank you!! I really am excited about Queen. I also am in love with Cash. He is my friend and he tries to do his job well and tolerates my nonsense. Lol.

I did get more pictures today!


----------



## bsms

The fourth photo down reminds me of how I looked the first time I cantered on a horse....only I was going up and down about that much! ;>)


----------



## Knave

@bsms all of my loping trick pictures looked that way! Poor Cash had twisted his ankle and he had a gimp. So, I felt guilty asking him to move out anyways, and then I couldn’t balance, so I had my knees super bent. I do that trotting always, but I try and straighten up loping!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Queen

As easy as the young filly seemed to learn, and as polite as she was with humans, her reactions towards other horses was nothing less than rude. It was an odd idea to the woman, for Queen had been raised on the mountain in an overly large herd of horses. She hadn’t stood out in the corrals as a mean type, but they hadn’t had much time to study her.

The woman wondered if the mother of the little filly was a lead mare, and if she had refused anyone disciplining her perfect foal. Lucy had protected Zeus in a manner which allowed him to misbehave in the herd, and he in turn became quite the bully. The idea was the only that made any sense to her.

Queen was tied next to the woman’s beast of a horse as she walked over to bridle him. Barely did she miss the hoof directed towards the big horse’s face. It wasn’t the first time the filly offered to kick one of the older horses. She did not click her teeth and ask for forgiveness, but she gave orders as if she were a lead mare already.

“That’s what you get for naming her Queen,” the man scolded later as he stepped onto his own mare who believed herself royalty. “I warned you it was a bad idea!” Lucy herself was leery of the fancy colored filly when the woman handed over her lead rope. Cash was already angry with the baby. He tended to be overly tolerant with younger animals, but she had bitten his flank and made him squeal.

A short while later as they trotted along the outside of the field she set back and kicked again at the big horse. His irritation was beginning to flow out around him, and soon he was loping circles to take his mind off of his anger. Lucy bit at the young tyrant at her side, but only at the request of the man. The filly made her nervous, which was rather unlike the mare who loved ordering her corral mates around. She herself was known for an attitude, and people were warned to keep new horses at a distance from the beauty.

Now though it was odd to see her intimidated by the little animal. Queen did seem however to enjoy her outing. The cows only intrigued her, and to the dogs running around she paid no mind. She stopped tormenting the mare after a few bites, but she never showed fear. She was proud as a queen ought to be.

She was perfect when the woman worked with her after their return. She rather enjoyed the company of the humans. She belonged with them. The other horses forgot their annoyance after some brushing and fawning over. In time the filly would join their own herd, and it would play out as it should.


----------



## SueC

You've had her how many days? And look at the confidence on her face! 😲

I do hope the other horses stop tolerating the nonsense. And I'm so curious what will happen when she and Zeus meet up in a corral!


----------



## Knave

@SueC I’ve been threatening her about it! If Cash won’t do anything to scold her ponying I don’t even know how long I’ll manage the idea! We were going to put Lucy in with her, but I don’t even know that she’ll deal with the problem... I also am hesitant because she bullies when I am catching Cash and I don’t want to deal with that if she does get Queen scared of her. I will have to do something though soon enough.

If whatever I do doesn’t work, I’ll bring Zeus in. No one runs a Zeus.

Oh, I forgot, it’s been since Tuesday. We didn’t get home until later on Tuesday though. She really is learning exceptionally fast!


----------



## gottatrot

Interesting, the Mustang filly Bibi that I helped train dominated all the other horses. In the picture she is three. We were told she was dominant as a yearling in a large herd. At three she was only 13.3 hands.

She also tried to dominate people, but became accepting of us over time. She always bossed other horses and would trap and kick them. We stopped ponying her because the only horse who would do it became cranky about it.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot she is pretty colored! That is funny. I am glad Queen doesn’t seem to even consider that with humans. I do think, or maybe hope, that the other horses will change that attitude given the opportunity.

We always joke that we have a pen of sharks. It isn’t true with Bones or Beamer, but the other three are vicious. I think Bones would have been, but they were so mean to him in his youth when he came into the corral that he never got over it. They bullied him for a couple weeks hard. I figured they knew what they were doing, but it was sad to watch him get his lesson.

Obviously the horses who ruled over Bones are now gone, but that type of intense corral management has stuck around. I wonder if maybe the two horses were leery of Queen more out of respect for our rules realizing she has an attitude. This would be the first colt training Cash has done, and although Lucy helped with Zeus she had already lived with him for some time. Maybe they just feel like they are obligated to follow the rules of ponying an older horse...

I hope anyways. I guess though if she stays a boss like your Bibi did that will be fine too. She will eventually learn she’s not allowed to bully when she’s being worked with, or when someone else is. That took Lucy long enough. Lol


----------



## Knave

Queen and Cashman too 

For a couple days the anxiety in the fancy colored filly grew. The woman was asking her to think too hard and respond too fast. It took this for the baby queen to consider throwing a tantrum. When the woman went in to catch her she squealed her frustration, rearing up and pawing and shaking her pretty head.

The woman didn’t know what the baby was frustrated about at first. She brought her in and tied her next to the big horse at the trailer. The filly swung around to kick the giant, and the woman’s temper began to simmer. She spoke aloud to the frustrated young horse, “I’m just going to put you back today. I’m about mad at you, and I think I will let Cash teach you a lesson.”

She put both the small horse and the big horse into the littler sized corral. “Teach her for me Beast,” she muttered as she began walking away. The filly took a run at the giant horse as he plodded over to the tire overflowing with hay. He simply watched the filly throw her tantrum for a moment, and slowly he turned his butt around towards the feisty Queen. He never intended to kick her, but he wanted her to rethink her position. Her bravery had its own limits, and she jumped backwards.

In the house watching through the window the woman saw the interaction play out in similar fashion several times. With more time to think over the morning she realized that she had asked too much of the young Queen. She expected the filly to behave as if she were a year older than she was, and as intelligent as she was it had worked easily. However it was making her too sensitive and giving her reason to worry. The woman needed to take notes from her big horse.

She went back out then, and when she worked with the filly the anxiety faded from view. It was easy for her to learn the baby requests made of her, and she enjoyed the comfort of closeness.

She began to enjoy her time learning again, and Cashman had her behaving as a young horse should. The woman even took her out exploring beside the big horse, and she felt contented. She even was turned loose from the halter that she had carried since going through the chute.


----------



## gottatrot

Well, she is a little young to be carrying all that hay on her back. Lol that first photo looked funny to me for a moment.


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot. That nasty old straw stack would be a lot to pack. It is funny how it looks like it bends right along with her back.

It is embarrassing to have in a picture! Actually, I appreciate the straw stack because I use it in Mama Pepper’s barn (did I tell you about Dandelion?). My mother hates looking at that thing. She wants them to go burn it. I would agree that it is awfully ugly, but it does come in handy. Lol


----------



## SueC

Those are great photos! 😎 Isn't it interesting how the big horse handled the little filly's edgy behaviour. I suppose she is learning she doesn't have to attack them "first" - maybe she thought she was going to get bullied and therefore had to pre-emptively defend herself? And now Cash has shown her that big "stranger" horses can be nice and can become your friends (but they're not doormats you can push around). That was just the right kind of encounter.

And isn't she clever to be packing that much hay at such an early age! 😇


----------



## egrogan

I wish I could take some of that straw off your hands @Knave! I looked around for a couple of weeks trying to find a few small bales to use for my chickens’ run as it gets colder, and no one seemed to have any. Lovely husband eventually spotted a few bales in a back corner of the feed store-unfortunately most of them were already wet and moldy, but we ended up with 2.5 bales o can use the the colder months


----------



## Knave

@SueC it was interesting how Cashman handled her. However, I may have been too quick to think he had her under control. With him she is quite pleasant. He scolds her occasionally and softly, and she gives him the respect she should. With me she is a dream. She even let me pet on her laying down today. She has been willing to do anything I ask.

Then there is the Queen who doesn’t play well with others. We rode around the pivot again. This time I ponied her because husband took Beamer (Lucy is sore footed). Well, a ways in she managed to kick Beamer twice and husband’s toe once. Beamer is quite scared of her. He is a low man on the totem pole, but he shouldn’t be scared of a foal! He is though; he says she is possessed.

Husband is not a fan either at this point. He is still mad I named her Queen, and he has some choice words to describe her. I have banned the girls from petting on her because I can see she might think she will bully them... hmm... I am going to have to presume that her aggression will come in handy for me. Bones is particularly aggressive, but luckily a low man, and I used it to my advantage. If she can learn to focus her aggressive behavior onto the things I ask her to we will have a ton of fun!

@egrogan this straw is very old and some bales are moldy too. It doesn’t really matter for what it gets used for. I leave the moldy pieces though for when they put straw out in cold calving spells. I don’t feel guilty using it for Mama Pepper though because my mom would only be happy for it to disappear.


----------



## SueC

...yeah, if you can channel that spirit, and if the inappropriate aggression can be re-channelled, you are going to have a ton of fun. 😎 Remember, Sunsmart was a "dangerous stallion" who would throw himself over the top of his loosebox bars or the electric line that protected his gate at his previous home, whenever a human or other animal approached, with jaws gaping and every intention of tearing chunks out of whatever he could reach. When I started riding him, I had to deal with him snaking his neck around at me with a Jaws impersonation if I was getting on or off him (I just held the reins tight to deal with that and didn't make it an argument but stayed calm), or grooming him (I stuck the dandy brush between his slathering jaws whenever he offered those to me, and said, "Would you like to hold this brush?" 🤪) and with calm and persistence and humour, and teaching him I wasn't his enemy, he turned into the wonderful horse he is today. He was always wonderful once you were riding him, even in his "Jaws" days, but he's now lovely on the ground as well and I teach people to ride on him, and can send competent riders off on him by themselves and know they will be looked after. 🥰

It's the "interesting" animals that become particularly amazing to work with. 🤩


----------



## Knave

A lot of cowhorses tend to be aggressive too @SueC. They are probably easier to overcome it because they learn to place it to the game of working cattle. Bones was particularly aggressive, which made it difficult in the beginning to work cows, but it makes him super fun now! He’s not aggressive to anything anymore but cows and small animals. Lol. 

The mare I rode in high school was also overly aggressive. She was very mean in the corral, and it made some people dislike her (actually most people disliked her lol). I loved that mare though! She was so fun on a cow, and if I asked her to take on a grizzly bear I think she would have.


----------



## Knave

Zeus Year 3!


----------



## lb27312

Loved the video! Very well done!


----------



## gottatrot

Great video! I love Zeus.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312 and @gottatrot! I love him too. Sometimes he makes me shake my head, but he always makes me laugh.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Beamer

Cashman, in the beginning, seemed to be stone bruised. By the end of the day that was proven wrong, and the big horse was sound, but it was the morning which made him left in the corral. Lucy was sore footed as well, and she was left with the new filly.

Bones and Beamer were caught in replacement of the usual mounts. They both were excited to go. Beamer, often hard to catch almost pushed past the woman out the gate. It was as if he knew he was going as soon as he saw the little sorrel haltered.

Both horses were fresh, and they argued walking out to the field. Bones wanted to run through the woman’s hands, which surprised her. He wanted to go and do the job, and she was too slow for his mind. They had gathered the main bunch of cattle and were in the bulls without his attitude changing.

What changed his temperament was the grease wood. He hated grease wood for the long thorns, and he began rearing. He wasn’t being held back, and the woman was surprised at how tightly coiled the little cowhorse found himself to be. He wasn’t easy to ride until they made their way out of the grease wood.

He was calm for a while, seeming to be happy to have left the thorny bushes behind, when he first laid eyes on the sheep. The woman thought he would buck her off. He considered the matter before she had his head pulled around. His eyes were wide and he snorted. He was wild with fear over the new creature. “You should trade me horses,” the women half teased and half whined as the man rode across her path. “Sure, let’s trade.” “No, I will be fine until that sheep comes back.” “No, trade me,” the man replied.

He had rarely stepped foot onto the little athlete. He wanted to do a kindness for his wife, but he wasn’t a fan of the type of horse that Bones was. No matter the difficulty of the day his wife had never asked him to ride the horse, but he would help her if she had ever needed it.

It wasn’t too long later when the horse almost dumped him off going to get a gate. He’d been riding tight into his swells knowing it might happen, and he was surprised he managed to stay in the saddle. It was just after that when they faced the sheep.

It confused the man. Bones was scared of the sheep and he yet pressed towards it. Bones intended to kill the animal bringing him so much fear. Eventually they traded back horses, when the man figured Bones would be less frightened. The timing was poor however, for it was then they worked out the sheep to put in with the two last slick calves.

Bones pushed towards the animal in fear yet again. The woman felt the same sort of confusion the man had felt. She knew she couldn’t allow him to attack the little oddity, yet she also couldn’t give him the opportunity to run away. Stopping him might cause him to blow up, but she took the chance. Instead he reared up and down and pawed the ground angrily. Wide eyed and snorting and attacking the ground, but not bucking her off. She shook her head as the sheep ran into the corral.

The man had pulled his rope down, and Bones saw. It was the idea of roping the sheep that made him struggle even worse for a moment. He was not going to rope it.

The sheep however did as she should, and so the rope was tied back onto Beamer’s saddle. Bones was happy to see the sheep locked into a side corral and the rope back up in its place. He preferred avoiding the corral as they finished their day, but he was relieved.

The woman was happy to find Cash sound when they arrived back home. She enjoyed Bones most to preg, but pregging with a sheep beside the corral the next day might not have been fun.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Beamer (a little Queen and Lucy too)

The man saddled the big horse for his wife before work. Only Cash and Beamer went on pregging day, along with the new horse of the woman’s mother. The girls worked from the ground with their grandfather while they kept cows up in the chute for the woman they watched call the animals bred or open.

Cashman was happy to go. His anger from being left behind the day before faded as soon as he was saddled. He was not a horse who happily stayed behind. He was sound walking out through the corral, and once work began he remembered the flags and the job.

The new horse seemed to blend right in to their work, and although the day was one of high pressure, it did not seem to effect the little buckskin. Beamer did his job happily. He was glad to be chosen again and enjoyed the straightforwardness of the job despite the difficulty.

The day went smoothly. Everyone was happy and the sun shone bright. The morning had been sharply cold, the ax the woman used to break ice froze as soon as it met the air, and yet the day was warm and happy.

Once home the woman played with Queen. She was happy to be caught and enjoyed the lessons shown to her. She backed through the L made by logs and climbed the bridge. She let the woman pick out her feet and drag around new logs for her to pick her way through. Everything was interesting and happy for the pretty little mustang.

The man worked on Lucy’s feet. It was odd they were still sore after her shoes were pulled. Suddenly they stocked up, and it weighed on the man. The woman’s father came and looked at the mare, advising poultices and rebooting. She was perfectly pleased to be given back the boots. She was sound in them, and the swelling would dissipate with movement. A vet would arrive in the morning to bangs the buffalo; it would be easy to show her the mare.


----------



## SueC

Thankyou for another round of adventures from your ranch! 😎

What is banging/bangsing a buffalo? ❓ It's so interesting learning all that regional vernacular!

Isn't Queen looking queenly, with the saddle on too - it's great how you get them used to so much stuff very quickly.

Great photos - and that last one through the wood is very arty!


----------



## gottatrot

Yes, I think Queen will look good as an english horse. 😁


----------



## Knave

@SueC a bangs vaccination is legally required for any heifer calf, and apparently buffalo are no exception. We did however learn (probably should have know prior) after I wrote that that a heifer must be at least 4 months for the first round. It is a brucellosis vaccine and requires a vet visit and they receive a tattoo and a special little metal tag in their ear. To be honest I am really glad he couldn’t get it done yet to her. I can’t imagine being able to trap her and get it done! Buffalo are crazy creatures.

Thank you @egrogan. We will see if she is ridden english much. Lol. I just thought it a good idea to get her used to the idea of having a saddle on. Today I cinched it up and led her around. She never minded in the least. She’s really wanting to be my friend now. She walks up for me to catch her and whinnies at me when I walk outside.

It is interesting, but two people from around here are talking about going and buying one of the colts from her herd. I think she is being a good representative. They were a good looking group of horses too.


----------



## bsms

I'll admit it. Cowboy and Bandit (half-mustang) have made me fans of the non-breed! 😁


----------



## Knave

@bsms I am becoming quite a fan too. I really enjoy Cash. I obviously never had anything against riding mustangs myself or I wouldn’t have bought one, but I didn’t know how much I would appreciate their minds.

People have become so negative about riding them. I get why, but it’s not really anything to do with the animal itself. It’s funny how they can’t dislike the over abundance and mismanagement of them and yet still appreciate the individual as a riding horse. They are sturdier and healthier generally than a bred horse, and they are better mountain horses. Bred horses have much above them too, but to totally look down upon a mustang is kind of a silly idea. 

I myself am against the mismanagement of them. I have a million arguments against that, but nothing against the horse itself. I think that I may stick with riding mustangs for a while. I honestly think Queen may surprise us all and be a good competition style of horse.  We will see though!


----------



## gottatrot

What's strange to me is that the bias I've heard against mustangs are not the things that are true.

The reasons I haven't wanted one are because many of the lighter built ones are pony sized, and many bigger ones are built heavier like stock horse plus a little draft blood. Such as Cash. The one Nala's rider has bought recently is heavy too.

So that's a personal reason because I like horses a bit hot and forward, that will want to trot fast and canter long distances.
But mustangs also have so many things I appreciate - super smart, hardy, sturdy, can go all day, great hooves, good bone, calm, willing. 

Yet the reasons I've heard that people think are negative are that they are spooky, unpredictable, untrustworthy, flighty. I've only ever seen one mustang like that, and she was still unhandled. 

Some people think they are stubborn but I think it is just that they don't suffer fools.

A gal who was trying for the perfect endurance horse bred my friend's horse Brave to keep as a stallion. She used Arab for endurance speed, Mustang for feet and bones and calmness, and Friesian for height while still having energy.

@bsms' Bandit is a much better endurance cross in my opinion. For one thing, Brave ended up smaller than Bandit. Because of the Friesian and Arab, his back is so short it is problematic for saddle fit. Also there is too little hot blood...Brave can move along with endurance but lacks speed and drive. 

People see Friesians moving pretty but Brave's owner has ridden and owned purebreds and crosses. She says they are horses that will stand and watch other horses gallop away. They have big movement and can sustain it, but have to be asked rather than drive themselves along. 
I think Percherons may be better additions for larger endurance horses.

Anyway, I think mustangs are great horses too and I've enjoyed every time I've ridden one.


----------



## Knave

I totally get your reasoning @gottatrot. I specifically was going to choose a smaller style of animal for the same reasoning when I went to the corrals. Yet, I was obsessing over athleticism. A lot of the palominos and chocolate from that group are off of the mountain where we went hunting. Now, I wanted something off where we run our cows, which tends to be draftier, but I figured anything from that gather I would accept.

So, I was focused on several of the palominos. I even looked at the albinos, which were not super attractive that close. The palominos on my list just weren’t the athletes that Queen was. They would have looked more athletic, but their movement was poor in comparison. Hopefully her size does not take away from her athleticism, but I could see that happening too.

I also don’t think they are spooky or difficult. Of course they are wild when you first pick them up, but I think they learn a bit faster than bred horses and calm down well. I can see why someone would try the cross of your friend’s! It isn’t uncommon here for a mustang to jump fence and breed a mare. My grandpa’s favorite horse in my time came from that accident. Sadly though many refuse to work with the colts, and some will even put them down at birth. I personally think they would make great horses.


----------



## bsms

I enjoy some of the hotness of Arabians. Mia had an intensity to her that I loved even if it meant - at the time, certainly - we were not a good match for each other. She had a "try" to her and a sensitivity that was wonderful.

At 62, I really understand NOT wanting a lot of hot! Mustangs tend to be solid horses. If they are explosive, it is for the same reason many Arabians are: They are smarter than a lot of riders and make up their own mind. I wouldn't expect to win a race in a mustang, but I think a lot of mustangs could cover ground in rough terrain all day long. Maybe not FAST, but steady.

My sense of adventure in horses has gone down. As Bandit turns into a much steadier horse, I'm discovering the pleasure of a relaxed ride on someone I trust to keep me safe - and who trusts me to keep HIM safe!


----------



## Knave

I’m with you at work @bsms! I am sick of watching my butt all day while trying to get my job done. Steady and trustworthy: sign me up! Sure, I might want a Bones on the side to show, but I am ready to go to work and get my job done with a good attitude. Lol


----------



## gottatrot

I'm surprised more mustangs aren't used for working cow horses. I've seen them as endurance horses and most are in the slower group but they definitely can finish. There have been some that have the drive and are competitive too. I was in a LD ride that had lots of steep mountain trails with tight switchbacks. Many horses did not finish but a mustang stallion did fine, I think he was in the top 20. He also was very well behaved.

My guess is Queen will be very athletic since you were able to choose her from the others for her movement. If that little Bibi I knew had been bigger she would have been great for anything. She didn't have a ton of drive but was willing and very steady. What amazed me was her balance. In the pasture she would get collected and jump in the air, turning a full 360 degrees. She definitely had some spanish blood and a gorgeous trot.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I think there used to be a lot of them used. When Grandpa was young he caught and sold them all the time. Then the government took control and they became what they are, but when I was very young a lot of people still rode them. Probably they roped them, but they still used them.

Without management they went downhill for a long time. Little tiny horses were all that were ever seen, and they were super inbred. I guess that as the herds grew the horses became better physically again, but now the feelings are so negative that no one rides them. To be honest I was shocked at the size of a lot of them now. I still kind of thought they were all little things until maybe 10 years ago I began realizing they were bigger than I thought on average.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Beamer and Zeus, with a little Queen

When the woman was milking the cow her phone rang. The man asked her to get ready for work, and to see if either of the girls would join them. The little girl said she’d go, and they rushed to begin saddling and dressing for the cold.

The job was a simple one. On the way to the cull cattle the girl’s father warned her, “If those bulls fight get out of the way. Don’t try and stop them.” Two of the cull bulls did not appreciate each other’s company. The woman was sorry to see them in the sell herd; they were her favorites. She was more sorry however for Dandelion, the little half Jersey heifer tied to the fence.

Dandelion had been saved from the beef pen in hopes of becoming a milk cow. She was originally purchased for roping, and when they started graining her they quickly noticed how gentle she was. The woman had brought her home around two weeks prior, and she was a pet. The problem was that she was too gentle. Like the oldest daughter’s favorite cat, she demanded petting. She was already threatening to hit anyone not actively giving her attention, and a returned hit with the shovel only irritated her. It was a sad decision to have her join the sell herd, but dangerous was dangerous despite the intention, and she needed to go.

The job went simple. Each horse behaved exactly as asked and the cattle sorted easily enough for the brand inspector’s visit. A cat followed around the girl and Zeus meowing for a pet.

When they came home the woman hurried to catch Queen and they left to check a fence. The little mare was happy to go, and her time having been penned with Lucy and the big horse had her behaving respectfully alongside him. She was anxious to go, and she pranced along as they made their way. She looked at a cow as if she’d love to give chase, but she minded her manners when Cash pinned his ears.

The woman looked forward to the day when the fancy young filly would join their work days. The man teased that her fancy dance would get old quickly, and she giggled that was punishment for picking a horse with the rules a dressage rider had written.


----------



## knightrider

[QUOTEIt's the "interesting" animals that become particularly amazing to work with. 🤩 ][/QUOTE] I've always been drawn to the "interesting" ones too. Isabeau was the epitome of "interesting" and turned out to be (as I always thought . . . and hoped) one of the best horses you could ever ride. I surely do appreciate everyone's thoughts and ideas on the forum, and particularly in the journals.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think Isabeau wrote the book on interesting! Lol. I couldn’t imagine a cross of her and Bones. Hahahahahaha


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> @knightrider I think Isabeau wrote the book on interesting! Lol. I couldn’t imagine a cross of her and Bones. Hahahahahaha


!!!!!! Yikes!!


----------



## SueC

That photo where you're riding Cash, it looks like he's smiling! (a horse smile) 

Sunny but cold - that actually sounds like nice weather. I really like the look of Queen, the way she assesses things - like going over the poles. She's a thinker. And I have a weakness for anything that remotely looks like a Shire Horse or Clydesdale. Maybe one day when I'm 70 I will ride a Clydesdale. I may need a ladder to get on by then bwahahaha.

Is the bangs thing a reference to banging a needle into them, or is it specifically to the brucellosis vaccine? ...if this were Australia, people would herd a cow (or buffalo) into cattle yards, which have raceways into what we call crushes and you call chutes. The animal would be dealt with there. However, you guys generally rope them for stuff like this, don't you? ...is it difficult to herd a buffalo into a chute? ...or to rope one? I've never met a buffalo, which we call bison - just a taxidermic specimen of a ginormous adult bison at the WA museum - couldn't believe how big it was...

Mmmm, I just got this off Wikipedia: _"Bison temperament is often unpredictable. They usually appear peaceful, unconcerned, even lazy, yet they may attack anything, often without warning or apparent reason. They can move at speeds up to 56 km/h (35 mph) and cover long distances at a lumbering gallop.

Their most obvious weapons are the horns borne by both males and females, but their massive heads can be used as battering rams, effectively using the momentum produced by what is a typical weight of 900 to 1,200 kilograms (2,000 to 2,700 lb) moving at 50 km/h (30 mph). The hind legs can also be used to kill or maim with devastating effect. In the words of early naturalists, they were dangerous, savage animals that feared no other animal and in prime condition could best any foe (except for wolves and brown bears)."_

...no wonder you're a bit leery about catching her...


----------



## Knave

@SueC she is smart! I think she may be too smart, but we will see. 😉 She was so mad we left her home that day that she was trying her best to get my attention and then pull the pins from the panels. She didn’t get it done, but she put a lot of thought into and tried hard.

Husband told me that “bangs” is from the name of the man who invented the brucellosis vaccine.

I believe Teeter’s owner has chutes designed for buffalo. We always use chutes as well, but at my house there are no chutes. So, we would have to had loaded her and taken her to his house, which seemed as big of an ordeal than trying to get it done here.

The problem is multifaceted. She is much stronger than a calf could imagine being, and she kicks like crazy. She is so fast that you don’t want to be anywhere near any kicking range, because she can turn and kick faster than you can realize that is her intention.

Normally we would rope a difficult animal, but her owner says that you cannot rope buffalo. Now, I know an old man that used to rope buffalo, but everyone agrees he was mounted very well and handy enough to keep the correct amount of slack and accomplish his desires very quickly. I can’t imagine it. His horses were bred handy though. The mare I talk about from high school had the same breeding as the horses he rode.

Anyways, I guess their wind pipe is easily crushed by roping. We talked about roping her legs from the ground, but I don’t know if a person would be fast enough to get the slack out of the rope before she kicked it off. Husband thought he could in fact rope the buffalo, but he hasn’t spent the time with her I have...

I have learned much about buffalo though. People have told me how difficult they are to load and how they build things for them to bounce off of. There is so much to dealing with them! I don’t think I will again. Lol


----------



## kewpalace

SueC said:


> off Wikipedia: _"Bison temperament is often unpredictable. They usually appear peaceful, unconcerned, even lazy, yet they may attack anything, often without warning or apparent reason. They can move at speeds up to 56 km/h (35 mph) and cover long distances at a lumbering gallop._


This is why people get pummeled by buffalo in Yellowstone NP. When I went to Yellowstone, they handed out a flyer when you go in that says to stay away from the buffalo; they WILL charge you. I asked the Ranger did they really have a problem with people and buffalo? He just rolled his eyes and said, "you have NO idea."

@Knave - love your Teeter stories; she's adorable. I love buffalo - especially babies - but have no desire to have one, LOL. I'm happy to watch your videos, see your pix and read your stories. Thanks!


----------



## lb27312

Wow @Knave that's a cool pic. Very interesting on the buffalo...

Your new girl is super cute! Can't wait to hear about her adventures..

@SueC - over here there's always someone that wants to pet the buffalos in Yellowstone thinking they move slow and are docile but they end up trampled and blaming the animal... they move quicker than people think they do.

Hahaha @kewpalace was typing the same thing I was...


----------



## kewpalace

lb27312 said:


> Hahaha @kewpalace was typing the same thing I was...


 Great minds, @lb27312! 😁


----------



## Knave

Lol @kewpalace and @lb27312, definitely it’s about great minds! I never think about them in Yellowstone. I try and imagine them being hunted back before rifles and I can’t even imagine! I’ve cut buffalo working for trainers, or one year when my parents owned a couple for cutting, and they seemed nothing like Teeter. I guess I was only around them in a herd of cows and they were broke to be cutting animals.

We were laughing last night about if you could ride a Buffalo (with intention, not like on Yellowstone). Husband saw someone who rode a buffalo once. We decided they probably would never be trustworthy. They are just too naturally wild... like the hottest horse one has met, but maybe Teeter is a unique type. My uncle said they are like a mule, and they decide who they are and they stick with it forever.

I had to zap Teeter with the hot shot. She is getting a bit too, I don’t want to say friendly, but I guess unafraid, of me. If anyone else walks out there she panics and tries to blow through the fences. With me she has become a bit playful, but also almost ready to try and defy me. I couldn’t get her off my cow anymore, so you can picture me standing awkwardly and reaching as far out as I could and really hoping to not get kicked... lol


----------



## gottatrot

That is the greatest pic!

There is a guy who comes to rodeos around here with a couple bison and they run up on top of a specially modified flatbed. He rides up there with his horse and twirls his rope while they drive through the parade. I was worried the bison would jump off.

The last time we were in Yellowstone, a guy was taking a selfie super close to a big male bison. I could see the bison's breathing change at times and I tried to get DH out of the area ASAP. I did not want the dilemma of helping with a trauma that was caused by such stupidity.


----------



## Knave

Hahahahahaha! That made me laugh. I always figure the buffalo selfies gone wrong are pretend. Lol. I wonder about the self preservation instinct in some people.


----------



## knightrider

[QUOTE love your Teeter stories; she's adorable. I love buffalo - especially babies - but have no desire to have one, LOL. I'm happy to watch your videos, see your pix and read your stories. Thanks! ][/QUOTE]

Me too!


----------



## SueC

Is she charging the photographer???

How old is this thing? I find it hard to tell, compared to cattle, but you got her to raise with your cow because orphaned, is that right? ...in which case, what did your cow think about that?


----------



## SueC

...buffalo selfies: Darwin would call that natural selection... I think we should actually _encourage_ people to take selfies with bison, and to try to pet them - it would do much to improve the human gene pool, by removing people of high gullibility, low intelligence, arrogance about other species, and faulty self-preservation instincts... 😇 🥳 🙌

I was looking to see if anyone has a pet bison they ride, but couldn't find anything in the time I spent on it. However, I did find information on ostrich riding, which I will share for general amusement.






In case the timing command doesn't work for this clip, go to 6:00 minutes to get to ostriches and ostrich riding. The preliminaries to the actual ride are quite fun.

Also there's this: How to Ride an Ostrich - Eventing Nation - Three-Day Eventing News, Results, Videos, and Commentary



> The first thing to know is that riding an ostrich is nothing like riding a horse. But a quick side-by-side comparison, horse vs. ostrich, will show you why they are different.
> 
> Look into a horse’s eyes. You might see affection, indifference, loathing, fear–whatever it is, you’ll see something. You’ll sense that somewhere behind those eyes there’s a functioning brain, making decisions that might occasionally be described as rational.
> 
> Look into a ostrich’s eyes, and you’ll be able to check your hairdo. That’s about it.


😄 🤪


----------



## Knave

@SueC she is getting to be about 2 and a half months old I think. Mama Pepper wanted her originally, and now she tolerates her, but I don’t think she likes her much. She would probably prefer not. It did me one favor though. Pepper withheld the cream from me for the calves, but now that it’s only Teeter she prefers for me to have it. Lol

She wasn’t really charging me... yet... she was kinda play threatening me, and she charged the jump forward only to jump back. The next night was when I needed the hot shot. She was considering seeing if she could push me around I think. I won’t tolerate it though. She will have to go if she scares me, and she would live fine now, but she would end up kinda stunted from being weaned too early.

I do appreciate the lack of waste. I know I will eventually have to figure out how to make cheeses and that sort of thing, but for now i milk what I need and what the people who take milk from me need, and the rest goes to her.


----------



## Knave

Queen and Cashman

The prior day all three, the woman and her two horses, were off. The each seemed filled with an attitude that she blamed on the moon. The dogs even were on edge, barking and growling for what seemed no apparent reason. Queen spooked a couple of times, and when she rode the big horse he wanted to stretch out and run, and he spooked at invisible creatures himself.

This day however, it seemed they had each gone to the opposite extreme. The big horse loped along in the day, which although the temperature read cold, felt warm and inviting. The woman played music and sang aloud to the ravens who flew next to her. The big horse seemed to time his footsteps with the music, and joy flowed all around them.

Queen called to her after she led the big horse back to his corral. She wanted to go, as she always seemed to. The woman decided to ask the filly to allow her a big step forward. She pulled the rasp from the tack room and picked up the filly’s first hoof.

Queen went along easily with getting her feet trimmed. Once, confused, she began to lay down. The woman quietly released her leg, and she sat half laid down for a bit, wondering if that was what she was supposed to do. She was kindhearted where the woman was concerned. She wanted to please and stayed calm when things went wrong.

They all seemed pleased with their day. The woman hoped the joyful feeling and the warmth would continue through the rest of it.


----------



## gottatrot

I'll say it again, I love your writing. 💕


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Bones and Zeus

The snow fell off and on for two days. It seemed that it had been a long time since the ground was covered with its heavy white blanket. School seemed to progress quickly for the girls sitting over their books, and when the sun came out in the afternoon the woman asked if they wanted to skip PE and play outside.

She brought the three horses in that she wanted while the girls dressed warm and got the inner tube tied up with help of their father on his lunch break. Cashman was her first choice, as he was her favorite.

It was a first for the big horse, and he arched his neck and his muscles tensed. When the woman finally dallied off on the tube with the girl perched upon it he snorted, walking sideways until the pressure met his saddle. He understood with the pressure what he was to do, and the nervous energy melted out of his body. He pulled the girls each around slowly at first and then his big lope was followed by gleeful screams.

She changed horses fairly quickly, because he was just learning and it wasn’t a particularly easy task. Bones was thrilled to be back out for his favorite game, and the excitement rolled off of him. He loved making the girls scream, and he quickly was warmed up enough to run big circles. He wasn’t allowed the time he wished however; he was out of shape and no one wanted to see him hurt.

Zeus had little experience with the idea either, but his mind was quick to figure it out. He learned to add just the right amount of speed and turn to send the tube sliding along beside him fast. It was his type of work, all about play and joy. He tired around the time the woman took him in and traded back to the big horse.

Cashman pulled the girls in more circles, and he pulled them both as they piled together behind him. He was stronger than the other horses, and he took the job with a seriousness that matched all of his other jobs. He seemed to enjoy the snow and the work. The girls certainly enjoyed their moment of freedom.


----------



## egrogan

I think this is what every little girl dreams about if she loves horses. What awesome memories for all of you.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan. I do think we will all cherish our play time looking back. I do love it so much right now. I love working with them too, as much as playing I think. We are currently waiting for a pickup to another day work job the girls and I were hired for. Wish us luck!


----------



## kewpalace

I wanna come play!! Looks so fun!! Great pix and looks like everyone is getting a much needed laugh (in this day/age, who doesn't benefit from good fun?!). Thanks for sharing; enjoyed seeing the snow w/out being in it, LOL.


----------



## Knave

You should come and play @kewpalace! It would be so fun!


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Cashman and Zeus

The woman still felt a bit nervous going to day work for the ranchers down the road. The owner picked them up at noon and drove them through the route they would push the cows. He told them of fences to watch for and explained that he asked a family to put their dogs away, and he told them old stories as they approached where they would begin.

The trail was longer than the woman expected, and she wished they had started earlier. She had scolded the girls to watch the footing carefully and try and keep things slow, and as she bridled up her own giant colt she wondered if this day would flow as smoothly as their last.

Another rider joined them. The son of the owner was a friendly sight. His horse yelled and threw a tantrum from where he was positioned, but the cowboy didn’t show any nerves or frustration with the old sorrel.

The woman positioned the oldest girl up high, and she and the younger made their way through a maze of wheel lines. She was grateful for the two young horses they rode. They picked their way without nerves or complaint, simply focused on the task ahead of them. They ignored the screaming sorrel and watched as the cows made their way to the gate where the girl turned them through.

They were again trotty, and they hit the next pivot at a run. The cowboy and his old sorrel ran up to bend the top, and the girls moved along quickly behind. Beamer wanted to rush through the snow and up to the cows, but the girl kept him at a trot. Just close enough for the cows to keep direction and back enough to not encourage the speed.

The woman ran up the side as the cows hit the asphalt. Their confusion was short lived and they lined out on the road easily and moved out. They slowed down enough for the horses to pace them at a quick walk, and the riders enjoyed the company for a time.

The woman’s phone rang as they came to a turning point. The man was home from work and wondering if they needed any help before he unsaddled Lucy. “No, we are... oh crap...” A cow had put her head through the heavy cables that stabilized the telephone poles. Suddenly the big horse and the old sorrel sold out, and the icy asphalt loomed under Cashman’s hooves threateningly. She managed to stop at the same time the cowboy stopped, and she laughed into the phone, “Well, we almost were just dumped! Yes, unsaddle,” she continued to giggle.

The girls rode along happily, each doing their job and enjoying their horses. The surprising ease of the afternoon made for a pleasant day. A ways further and the owner’s son turned to go. He had another job to attend to, and he had helped through the most difficult areas. Two four wheelers, one with another owner, the wife of the man who hired them, and another with an employee continued along to plug holes and lend a hand.

It was good that they all were there this time, but the blessed ease of the day allowed for pleasant conversation between moments of action as they made their way.

Prior to their work the owner had called and asked if the four wheelers would be tolerated by the horses, and they reacted how the woman expected. The horses seemed to only appreciate the help and the company, and again the woman was proud of them. They were the perfect group of day working horses, the trustworthy old man and the two youngsters. They never seemed to let their riders down. The day ended happily and with plenty time to spare before darkness would hit.


----------



## Knave

I received news this morning that the rancher I worked for yesterday passed away last night. I am grateful for knowing him. He believed in me and in my girls in a way most wouldn’t. I very much enjoyed him and am glad I spent his last day working for him and getting to listen to his stories.


----------



## bsms

Hard to "like" the last post, but open sky and friends sure beats dying in some nursing home surrounded by strangers. People have asked me if I don't worry about a heart attack when I'm jogging in the desert. I don't. And I'd rather die there, or have my last day on earth include time out under the desert sun, than a lot of other ways of passing.


----------



## egrogan

Oh goodness @Knave, very sorry to read your update. I'm sure that's a shock for all of you.


----------



## Caledonian

That's sad news @Kave. At least he had a life doing what he enjoyed and you got to know and work with him.


----------



## Knave

@bsms I thought the same thing. His last day he was working and seemed in good enough shape; that is worth a lot.

@egrogan it was a shock. I can’t imagine how his wife must be feeling. @Caledonian I was lucky to do so. He was always nice to me, since I can remember he always seemed to be on my side.


----------



## gottatrot

How sad...that must have been a sudden thing. It seems like it was a privilege to get to talk with him before he passed.


----------



## Knave

It must always seem that way @gottatrot, but yes, it was a privilege to me. As far as I know it was unexpected, but you never know what you don’t know I guess.


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry to hear that, @Knave. On the other hand, that's how I'd prefer to go - without long months of declining health and disability...

Death. A very good friend wrote to me this morning to tell me she had to put her dog down yesterday. He got osteosarcoma earlier this year and they got another half year of good-quality life for him after his affected leg was amputated. The primaries hurt like anything so amputation actually fixes that, but by the time you pick up an osteosarcoma it's usually already started seeding itself elsewhere in the body, and when the secondaries get too advanced it's sadly lights-out. 

Love all your snow photos, and that's the *best* PE! 🤩 🥳

I've been scarce on here because I'm reminiscing elsewhere but it's very funny if you have that kind of humour, so you might enjoy it. It's still in progress but it's all true actually, which probably makes it funnier. It's just not an HF theme... go under the quote in the post for the little anecdotes, if you have time to spare and enjoy weird but true things. And if anyone has any ideas why someone would keep their friend in the basement, and make them pay for it, after inviting them to stay with them, theories always welcome. 🙃


----------



## Knave

@SueC I agree that is a better way to go. It was a fun PE! We are on Christmas break after today!!! We needed the break; it seemed the girls minds were fighting learning any more. Lol

We have a few work days coming up, but they will be a nice change of scenery.

I will go to your site now.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Beamer

Although the horses were saddled early, it took some time for the trailer to arrive. It had been a morning in which little things went wrong, and it threw the time frame a little off schedule.

Once they were at the ranch and slipping bridles over fluffy ears, the morning shone beautiful. The pogonip hung to every yellow blade of grass and along the trees and fences. The sunshine had the crystals falling through the air slowly around them, and it glittered all around.

The oldest girl rode Beamer, and it seemed a fitting choice as they trotted through the snow. Lucy was tight with nerves, and the brown horse again matched her. The others though all seemed to enjoy the morning. They worked the cows out easily that they needed. One young cow was determined to join the chosen cattle, and she made certain she was always in the way or causing some sort of problem. The sheep stayed by her side. She also wished she was in the group being sorted.

At a certain point, in very nice snow, the new buckskin laid down. Everyone laughed as the woman’s mother kicked him back up. He meant no harm, and just was enjoying the morning.

Part way through the field, leaving with the sorted out cattle, the young heifer, the sheep, and a few followers came running towards the herd. The woman turned Cashman around, ready to face the small group, when the big horse sold out. He had ignored the sheep prior. She didn’t matter much in his mind, but facing her in a challenge was not something the giant was willing to do. He didn’t really know what a sheep would do.

“Cash!” The woman scolded him, almost laughing. Her father and husband each met a group of the determined animals. They were all running with a cow trying to turn them back for a moment, and the woman wondered if she would again miss her mark, but the big horse paid attention to what was happening, and did his job.

Luckily for him, the sheep stayed near to the brown horse and her young friend, and eventually the group was brought back together and pushed in the other direction. It was a laugh for all of them, and the correct cattle went into their usual field.

The ride back was happy in the glittery snow which crunched under the hooves of the horses. Lucy’s ambition had faltered, and she mosied along, stopping occasionally to complain. The others however saw no complaint in the pretty morning sunshine.


----------



## bsms

Amazing pictures! Good writing, too.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @bsms!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The stars shone bright in the morning sky when the woman called the big horse’s name. Eventually he worked his way through the dark to her side. The look on his face was one that complained at the early morning and the cold. “Are you a cranky beast today?”

The stars had faded by the time the woman finished saddling the big horse and the mare, and when her husband came home from feeding they had disappeared into a morning that seemed bright although the sun wouldn’t rise for a bit longer.

They rode away from their house on the cold morning and into her father’s yard where he was just bridling the buckskin. The three riders gathered the field surrounding his house and began the trek which would take the cows home for the winter.

When the woman stopped for a moment the sound of the many hooves crunching through the stiff snow surprised her. It was a beautiful sound to her, but moving again her own horse’s hooves drowned out the echoing.

Once through the first gate the cattle began to fight them. They milled and occasionally took together in the wrong direction. The horses worked together, running back and forth and then up sides when the cattle rushed out. It seemed to continue that way for a long time. Without the dust of the drive down, and the tall brush, it was easier to keep the cattle together, but the frustration of the riders and the horses was visible.

After pressing and fighting the first two or so miles the cattle finally began to trail in the right direction. A couple young cows continued to take runs until the man and his dog moved sides. Ozzy quickly taught the two troublemakers to behave. He worked tirelessly back and forth on whichever side the man rode.

Lucy was tired, and the look on her face was a pitiful one. She felt sorry for herself and made it obvious. The buckskin and the big horse seemed to handle the morning better than the pretty mare. Both were sweated up, but neither complained of the work.

The miles drug on, but the day was pretty and the cows moved easily after their difficult morning. The big horse remembered he was cranky towards the end, and the woman scolded him after he started rushing and biting the cattle. When her phone dinged with a message he took the opportunity to reach forward and strike at a cow, and she scolded him again. “You are quite the cranky beast aren’t you?”

He was happy to see the ranch, and each horse enjoyed a long pull of water after they broke the ice in the trough. The cows tucked into the hay, happily and lazily eating after their long walk. It was a good feeling to have them all where they belonged.


----------



## Knave

A couple pictures from today (love Ozzy’s stick) and one from yesterday that husband texted me.

I will say that although Lucy’s sore footed on the icy areas again, she was spectacular today! She was a cowy fool!!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Beamer

It was a cold morning, but the people were bundled up and the horses had long heavy winter hair. It was their last day of pregging, and Beamer was going in Lucy’s place because her feet were again sore after the long drive.

Only three horses were ever used on pregging day, although another stood saddled and tied to the trailer in case of an emergency. The big horse and the old sorrel seemed to enjoy the job, and the buckskin fit right into their easiness. It was a job of high pressure, and many horses didn’t tolerate the work well.

The pressure came from the cattle themselves. Often they fought going into the chute. Pregging was never a positive experience for them. The big horse had been begging to get aggressive with the cattle, and after a couple began fighting the riders the woman decided to give him his head.

He pinned his ears and arched his neck as he rushed the groups. He was an intimidating sight, and he begged a cow to turn towards him. They must have decided then to choose the pregging over the angry giant, and they no longer turned back to hit their way through the horses.

Beamer found himself crowded one time too many by the cattle in the front pen, and he started to leave the man behind when he stepped off to work. It was an action that would have seen the mare scolded and watched, but the man just shook his head at the old gelding and laughed he was playing “magic unicorn.” One of the other riders would step ahead of him or catch his reins as he made his way by, and he never did see any discipline over making his feelings known.

When they turned the cattle back out the snow was glittering and the cows went where they needed far ahead of the riders. The woman broke into a lope, flinging snow in her wake and throwing her arms in the air. Her mother followed next to her, and the man called, “what is it you are doing?” “Playing!”

She loped the big horse one way and another, and they pretended to joust as the giant and the buckskin crossed paths. She ran at the old sorrel and barreled into a hug from the man, and he shook his head at them. “That horse is having as much fun as you,” he laughed.

Cashman and the buckskin did have fun. They knew it was a joke, and they played happily along. The buckskin was so involved in the games that he didn’t want to quit when it was time to walk back into the icy corrals.

It was a joyful moment, and the girls must have been feeling the same. They were rolling in a wrestling match in the snow when the riders rounded the last corner. The dog was excited to run and jump in, and it was a fitting ending to the day. The cows were tucked into their winter home and the work was completed for a time.


----------



## Knave

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## SueC

Beautiful photos. 💓

Merry Christmas! 🎄💫


----------



## gottatrot

Beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Caledonian

Wonderful photos! Have a great day, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Knave

Merry Christmas!! Thank you @SueC @Caledonian and @gottatrot!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Knave

Queen and Lucy

It was time that the woman wanted to transition the filly into the big corral. She was hesitant, for the pen of horses tended towards brutality. However, she wasn’t a fan of small corrals either, and Queen’s temperament demanded socializing. The young horse believed she was rightfully the top of all horses, and she needed the occasional reminder that she was indeed a young filly.

Lucy had been the one they chose to educate the filly. She tended towards the same temperament, and she was one who could back it up. She had trained the filly to treat her respectfully, and the soft baby fur sitting atop the frozen ground showed it hadn’t come easily.

Queen had also been a roommate of the big horse for a time period. He was surprisingly patient with the young animal, although slowly and calmly he reminded her of her place. It was with him and Lucy that she was first let loose into the big corral.

The filly and the mare celebrated their freedom. They squealed and ran, Lucy rolling on the hill while the filly climbed up its sides to only take off again. Lucy made it clear to the big horse that he was not to come close to her young charge. When the woman caught the two and took them back into their corral for evening they were still sweated up and hot.

The following morning she left Beamer in the corral. Lucy immediately ran him away from her filly. She scolded him, and also the big horse for good measure. They were expected to maintain one side of the corral with the filly on the opposite.

It did not take the two sorrels long to understand the rules laid out for them by the mare, and they did not challenge her. They ignored the filly and went about life as they always had, making sure the mare stayed between them and the odd colored Queen.

Bones and Zeus sat in the little corral, but since things were so smooth the woman caught the little yellow horse and turned him loose with the others. Immediately Queen double barreled the horse twice, but before he could respond Lucy came between them. Zeus did not cater to other horses, but Lucy had once been the same guardian for him that she now was for Queen. She had only babied him since his introduction into the herd, and protected him from well deserved retaliation.

Now she needed to be excessive to make him understand the new rules, and it took her longer to force him to maintain his correct positioning. Watching throughout the day, the woman decided to leave the five horses out for the night. Lucy seemed to have it all under control.

She hoped the addition of Bones next would go so smoothly. Bones was upset in the small corral watching it all. He even began self mutilating again. He was the wild card. If Lucy had everyone under her orders easily he would be returned in the morning, but if anyone gave her issue he would have to wait a while longer. He couldn’t wait long, as he didn’t tolerate solitary confinement, but he would have to wait a short time.


----------



## SueC

I really enjoyed reading this! 😎 And Brett and I were thinking that you have such a very different attitude from my father when it comes to socialising horses. You understand that they are social animals and need to be in a herd - they shouldn't be kept in little yards away from each other, as Bones is reminding everyone today. So they need to be introduced to each other and be allowed to make their own rules, and intervention (because of enclosed areas where animals can't escape far away) is only necessary if there is serious injury risk, which getting nipped in the behind and losing a bit of fluff isn't an example of, and neither is the odd scrape, or bite that grazes skin (although taking chunks, and doing it regularly, is serious, and a horse that does that can go in a grazing muzzle when turned out with others bwahahaha 🥳 - and maybe Bones can wear a grazing muzzle while he waits in situations like this, if he's still inclined to take chunks out of himself when frustrated).

It's so ironic looking back on the nearly four decades that my parents kept horses, either singly or in pairs to avoid injury, and what they got as a result is a lot of emotionally distressed, neurotic horses who spend much of their time bored to tears and socially deprived (not to mention unable to explore the countryside). One of their stallions has self-harmed since retirement from racing, and has been solitary for 28 or his 29 years, poor thing (he's the one stallion I didn't get out to our place after retirement - it will be so sad when he's dead, to think he never ever got to run in a herd, after he came out of his herd as a yearling and went to the sales - he always loved being around other horses when at races, and he's super-social with humans, but hasn't had much attention after retirement as my father is always busy mucking out stables and fixing electric fences).

The biggest injury Sunsmart ever got was from being kept apart from other horses, before I adopted him. He kicked the side of his loosebox in frustration and ran at the walls biting over the top all the time, so they built horizontal steel rails high up to stop him doing that. And then he got one of his hind hooves caught in a gap between the rails when he was kicking one night, about 4ft off the ground, and he fell over with his foot trapped, and it was over an hour before anyone found him, half-hanging by one leg, and catatonic with shock. He had to be angle-ground out of the trap he was in, and it took him a long time to come out of shock. When he finally got to his feet, he had a huge wound over his hip bone on the side he'd been lying on, where he'd had so much weight concentrated while initially struggling to free himself; not to mention several deep wounds on his legs - all of which he has big scars from even today. You can see the one on his hip, more than 15 years later:

Also there were so many fence injuries where horses in adjacent yards got their legs caught in wire. My father's answer to that wasn't to run the horses in a herd, but to replace the fences with electric polybraid...

That didn't stop the horses I've now got here (and the one I sadly couldn't adopt) from walking up and down their electric fences much of the day with the dead eyes of solitarily caged social animals, wearing deep grooves next to the fence, so deep (in our sandy soil) that my father frequently had to attend to star pickets that were falling over because the ground near them was so worn away...

Also, many of my father's horses have died prematurely of sand colics - because that's what happens when you keep bored horses sedentary in sand yards. We've not had a colic out here in our naturally-kept horses, in the ten years we've been here. We had one mild colic in Romeo once after he had too much concentrate, not necessitating veterinary attention - but he was a special case with tooth loss, and after that happened, we knew where his bucket-feed limits lay.

30 years ago, one of the race mares broke her leg in a trial. It didn't stop my father racing, but if one of the paired horses in the yards had broken a leg, my father would have split them all up and made them all live in solitary yards...


----------



## Knave

@SueC I wish I could turn out as wonderfully as you do! I am always envious of your environment. We do in certain times set up electric fences and that feels more exploratory, but most of the year they are in the big corral. It is nice at least because they get to run around and play.

I guess I never personally noticed the problem with solitary horses until probably Zeus! We never had any, and so I didn’t think too terribly much about it. When Zeus came he was, I don’t know, kind of spoiled I guess, and it was so obvious he needed interaction just in the time he was in our little corral!

I also read much about self mutilating after getting Bones. What I read blamed the mental illness on being solitary as an aggressive stud horse. It makes sense. It is sad that permanently he is stuck with his issues now because of that time.


----------



## bsms

I liked your post SueC, but obviously don't "like" it! It is one of the painful parts of being a human. I have ample moral faults and I suspect a lot more than I realize. Like others I know, I can both intentionally ignore AND be utterly unaware of genuine faults. But how we treat animals says a lot about us. Often not good.



SueC said:


> So they need to be introduced to each other and be allowed to make their own rules, and intervention (because of enclosed areas where animals can't escape far away) is only necessary if there is serious injury risk


Our granddaughter got a puppy for Christmas. I'm not in favor of the practice but she has had a hard year (parents fighting) and I agreed to it knowing that if she ignored the dog, we'd be stuck with it. Worse, she really wanted a pug. She has a very small nose and wanted a dog who would "look like me". I honestly see no sign she looks like a pug, but the parents and my wife out-voted me. I object to pugs because I despise how they are bred. ANY dog bred in a way that limits them physically, intentionally, bothers me. Again, I was outvoted.

In any case, I have to admit Elsa Pugsley is doing a good job as a puppy and our granddaughter has cleaned up puppy mistakes without a whisper of complaint. To include taking her out at 3 AM for preventive maintenance, so to speak! But it is a bit odd. We've got a 50 lb Border Collie and a 110-120 lb German Shepherd. So the puppy is very small compared to the other dogs and "allowed to make their own rules" sound like it would be a disaster. And we DO need to keep an eye on them. The GS could hurt her just by stepping wrong. The Border Collie is 12 and not inclined to play, but when he does he can get too excited about it and sometimes needs to be blocked.

But they ARE figuring things out, on their own. The puppy is mostly called Pugsley, but she had Elsa added because in the Born Free story, the smallest of the lion cubs was also the most feisty, and that was the basis of the author naming her Elsa - after a girl she once knew. And Elsa Pugsley seems unaware her size means she is supposed to mind, from the bottom of the pack:








We periodically need to wipe dog spit off her. The other dogs can't grab her in their mouths without soaking her! And once in a while she gets tired, or will challenge the others from under the couch,but most of the time she is the one starting things. Although Jack will tell her when she is about to be in trouble, or he'll take refuge with my wife or me:








They need supervision but they also NEED to work things out. Dogs and horses seem to do so, not always fairly and sometimes with some missing hair, but they need to do so. All three of them will form bonds. It may be harder when the granddaughter returns to her parents - probably separately - although a pug IS small enough to be allowed in most apartments. Elsa Pugsley is very fond of humans and will adapt as needed, but her early life will include running around with much larger dogs. And the larger dogs will take care of her when outside. Otherwise coyotes would get her.

Some animals are solitary by nature. Dogs and horses are not. Many can adapt and live solitary. But many cannot. And we need to let them figure it out so they can become the animals they were meant to be.


----------



## Knave

We do need to @bsms, and at times it will work out terribly, most of the time it will work out well.

Bones was added in this morning. First thing that happened was Queen took a run at him and double barreled towards him (he is faster than Zeus). Lucy immediately intervened, and it took work for her to keep Bones away. Cash has taken charge this afternoon, as Lucy worked herself back into sore feet.

He put Bones in a corner and beat on him. For whatever reason this made Cash a little lame. He has given Bones a hard line to learn to leave alone the filly. It seems to be working out though.


----------



## gottatrot

I feel a little sorry for Lucy. Queen attacks the other horses, then Lucy has to make sure they don't have their retribution. Lol.
Glad it seems to be working out.

Amore used to wander anywhere she wanted, and Halla had her hooves full punishing other horses for getting too close, even though it was Amore's fault.

Smoky, the horse with heaves is up on the hill in a field just across a gravel road from my horses, since his pasture flooded. Yesterday when I drove up, Hero was standing guard from his field while Smoky was down sleeping. It made me wonder if he even lays down when he is down the hill by himself.

I will be very surprised if Elsa Pugsley is not the boss very soon. We had a tiny Chihuahua female when I was a teen, with two big male dogs. She was in charge, and could push the other dogs away from treats, food dishes, dog beds, etc. She used to push her neck up to the Dalmatian's nose. Then he'd open his mouth so she could scratch her neck against his canine teeth.


----------



## Knave

Elsa Pugsley is cute even if she ends up being bossy. Lol

@gottatrot I feel sorry for her a bit too. Especially since she made her feet sore again... I am glad she is protecting Queen from what would have surely been brutal, as the older horses have all had a very hard addition into this group. I guess every corral kind of has its own culture. This one tends to be very harsh in the beginning.

I don’t know that it makes for well behaved young animals, the way she protects them, but she does also require that they mind her. I am sure Queen will get her lessons along the way, but I’m actually impressed with the way Lucy has ran it this time.

When Zeus came in, Pete was still the boss. She protected Zeus, but Pete managed the coral. Lucy now has done both, but also used Cash who is the second in the pen. They have never worked together to manage an issue, and it has been pretty cool to see them come together.

I haven’t given her any respect as boss; I always figured she was just kinda nasty. She’s kinda winning my respect in handling this situation.


----------



## Knave

They are officially segregated now. 😂 It is adult horses vs kid horses. The adult horses have won; the kids’ horses are in a sad bachelor herd.


----------



## Knave

Happy last day of 2020 everyone!! I like New Years; I like the reflection it brings and the resolutions.

I am kinda late this morning to go milk my cow, so I won’t write a story (I guess I would be late, I’m not actively late as of yet.), but yesterday my brother visited (he lives In Nebraska and is down for Christmas) with some of his in-laws. There was a big group of small kids, and Zeus was the horse for pony rides! Kids piled around him mauling the little dude, and they rode him around at a walk which instigated much joyful and sometimes panicked screaming. 

He was quite the man for the job. I had Cash saddled up in case Zeus didn’t pan out, but Cash seemed less than enthused about the small children. It’s been rare for him to see one, so that is fair.

They pet Mama Pepper (also not particularly impressed with small children) and the horses in the corral. Queen was rather wide eyed, but she did let a girl touch her nose (supervised of course). Teeter tried to crawl out of her skin, and the geese were chased across the yard in shock that small children do more than cower. Even the chickens were not off limits, and they got much attention. One made a break out of the coop, but the group of adults managed to catch it and put it back (I came in at the end of that, or I’d have just let the chicken be until everyone had left.)

The kitties were toted around the yard, and I was surprised that none scratched! Apparently I have very small child tolerant cats.

I was happy with the behavior of all of the animals. I hope the kids had a memorable trip.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

Although the horses had been ridden fairly consistently throughout the winter days, they had been missing work. At least Cashman had, and he was excited to be caught before breakfast. Lucy also knew it was a work day, and she refused to allow the woman to halter her.

Normally the woman would have given chase and caught the lazy mare, but Queen was asking to be caught. When the woman continued to walk away from the little filly she decided to see why the mare was running. She pranced over, looking like a dressage prodigy, her white legs drawing attention and exaggerating her high step. The woman walked to Queen and rubbed her neck, “I’m not teaching you this game,” she told the filly as she followed her towards the gate, “you have to stay here today.”

She texted her husband to catch his own mare unless he wanted another horse, and he wanted the mare. To save the filly the lesson, she caught her and tied her to the trailer until it was time to go. The man came home and caught the mare after she ran tail high. She was cornered with Zeus on the one side refusing to move, and the man eased up to her and slipped the halter on.

“Danged mare,” the woman laughed as she walked outside, “you owe Zeus an apple.”

Once they made it to work the ground was icy and dangerous. Everything was asked slowly, and the horses took care with each step. The heifers were young however, and they milled and occasionally slipped. Running them through the chute left only the woman and her mother horseback. The buckskin and the giant sorrel worked well on the ice, and they eased around managing the job easily.

The big horse was happy to have finally done something different. He was bored of loping through the snow and toting along the filly. He wasn’t ready to load back into the trailer for home, or to be turned loose in his corral.

The little filly ran at him as the woman undid the heavy draft halter from his face. She pinned her ears, the picture of an angry old mare teaching a lesson, but much smaller than the giant horse he only pinned his ears and bit her neck in return. She was angry that he left and she stayed. She tucked her soft head under the woman’s arm, cuddling close and begging to be haltered.

“I will come back for you soon little mare,” the woman whispered as she stroked the long downy hair on the filly’s neck.


Queen

The little filly did not feel like a little filly. Everything about her seemed older, although she was a young animal. She was oddly confident, convinced the world would bow to her. This conviction only grew when she was by the woman’s side. She knew she could do anything when they were together.

This was confusing for the woman, although it made her laugh and stole her heart early. The little filly snaking around at anything that bothered her brought laughter to the woman, although the man and the little girl really disliked the temperament of the fancy little mare. She found the confusion in not condoning the bad behavior of the filly.

She knew it was wrong that the mare took runs at the other horses and gave dirty looks to many of the humans she met, but she enjoyed the confidence the little mare presented. Queen was truly a queen in her own mind, and she never doubted her ability to do anything.

The woman’s grandfather also got a kick from watching the little mare. He told her, “That horse loves you. She would do anything for you; she just wants you to ride her. I saw her strike at the old mare,” he giggled then as if he were still a small boy, “she has her own mind too.”

The filly did want to be ridden. Finally the woman gave in just for a moment, and jumped onto the bare back. She broke into laughter when the filly walked away proudly. The woman asked her to turn around each way and she did, and the woman laughed again. She stopped and then backed up when she asked her to, and held herself with such pride as the woman slipped off of the little filly’s back.

The filly looked down on the world as she walked back to her pen. She was no filly in her mind, and the ride proved it to everyone.


----------



## gottatrot

Ha ha, your little filly is something else!


----------



## kewpalace

She's adorable! Love her! 💗 💗


----------



## Knave

She really is, isn’t she @gottatrot! She makes me laugh so much. She is my friend in this interesting way, and I am so excited about her. The girls said they prayed for her, and I think their prayers were answered (although little one is convinced she is the most awful horse ever. Lol).

@kewpalace I do too! I am surprised by how quickly I became this attached to her.


----------



## knightrider

I really like her too.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! I just adore her right now. I do think she’s going to be a very big horse like Cash, but I think she will continue to be more athletic. I love Cash too of course, so it’s not the end of the world if she isn’t an athlete, or, better put, if she’s more lineman than quarterback.


----------



## SueC

Haha! I wonder if I will ride Julian this year? Was nearly there two years ago, but broke my foot and played catch-up, and then Sunsmart got ill at the start of last year, and when he got better I now only want to ride him because I don't know how long we have... but it would be good to do some little things with him, because like your Queen, he wants to work. Also he's getting increasingly snuggly this last month or so!


----------



## Knave

Maybe you will ride him this year @SueC! That danged foot did change things, but maybe it is his year! I love that he’s snuggly!

Queen is super snuggly with me. She is so funny though. Yesterday when I caught her Bones decided he was going to take advantage and bit at her. I turned around to back him off. Queen, just in my eye beside me was backing me up like I was in a fight. Lol

Her ears were pinned and her neck flat, and she was striking the air. I had to laugh at her as we turned around and walked out of the corral. She was feeling especially tough next to me, and the dogs that wandered across our path on the way to tie up got snaky looks and jump towards. I was dying laughing at her.

Maybe she’s trouble... boy does she make me laugh now though. I have decided to enjoy that for now, and if a day comes where her attitude towards others becomes a problem I must manage I will deal with it then. For now I will laugh and let her be her bad self.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

It was always the massive sorrel that the woman caught first. Even when he wasn’t going she caught him first and tied him while she caught any other horses. He was extremely jealous of her attention, and she worked around his obsessiveness.

Queen however was at the gate first, as she always was when she saw the house door open. She was similar to the big horse in her obsessive personality. The woman was her partner. Catching Cash first worked only because she knew to be fearful of the giant, but it bothered the young mare none the less. No other horse could the woman catch without her already tied, for her confidence far outweighed her size.

Today her confidence in the woman, and irritation with the situation, finally outweighed her fear. She didn’t consider that the giant horse was already mad about the prior day, when she was worked with while he was left behind. He had made his feelings about the day clear to the woman, and she was prepared to focus on him and protect his feelings on this day.

Queen knew none of this, and as her temper flared the woman was opening the gate for the giant sorrel gelding. The little mare took a run at him then, biting his hip. It happened too quickly for the woman to respond after that.

Cashman pulled through her hands and spun around, trapping the filly and the woman in the corner. Thinking quick she hooked the gate as she climbed. The big horse’s hooves were flying in their direction, pounding the filly as the woman climbed. She could barely see the filly trying to climb with her in the mess of things, and knew they were in a bad situation.

Quickly enough the little mare found an outing from her corner, and she scooted out and away from her retribution. The big horse took after her and the woman jumped from the fence and back into the fight. It was fast that she had the big horse’s rope, and the little filly ran to her side. Overwhelmed she tried to assess the situation, an upset horse on each arm.

Lucy pranced towards them. She wouldn’t miss a fight, and the woman yelled “No Lucy!” The little dog jumped in as he felt a hero should, and he bit the oncoming mare. “No Pig! Don’t! Lucy no!” She pulled her phone from her pocket, lucky her husband was in the house for lunch. “Come and help me now!”

The man was outside quickly, having missed the scene he read the corral and brought Queen’s halter to the woman. She gave him Cashman and explained it all while he argued with the big horse.

She rode him in the cold wind. He quickly forgot why she worked him so hard, and he only was happy that he was being ridden and not insulted as he had been the prior day. He was contented when she turned him loose, watching for any mistake and he was on his best behavior. Nothing to scold the beast for, she placed her head on his and her hand on his cheek. “You have to remember where I am. It’s your job to protect me you big beast. I don’t care if you’re mad.”

Queen came next, and she was the picture of perfection as she always was when she was with the woman. She cuddled up to the little mare after the ground work in the cold.

What would she do about the two of them? Why did all of her horses become so obsessive and jealous? If a horse was a window into your soul hers must require explanation. She hoped it was over for a time though, as Queen must have learned her lesson from the beating the big horse gave to her.


----------



## Knave

I’ve been pretty inactive on here lately. It’s because everything seems to be going about the same. The weather has us limited, and so it seems I do the same rides over and over. Queen is still a mean girl and I still adore her, and Cashman seems to get steadier every day. The others have taken winter off for the most part.

Big girl is hurt. She was playing at a basketball game that was fast moving. She is very fast herself, and another girl on her team is as well. She rolled off a screen into an open spot on the court with a lot of power, while this other girl spun around from a jump ball with power. They slammed right into each other.

Both ended up torn up and with concussion. Big girl couldn’t remember anything at all, and it was 50 first dates. As the hours wore on both girls acted like drunks. We were right beside each other in the hospital.

The doctor seemed to forget to look at their external wounds, which was fair, but now big girl’s mouth is in bad shape without having gotten stitches. I heard the other girl’s forehead was bad too. I haven’t seen her since we left the hospital.

She has been improving. Yesterday she seemed back to herself, but she kept going pale and couldn’t remember little things that happened during the day. I hope today is a better day yet.

I can’t leave her alone, so my riding is currently limited. I did take the time to go and see my dad’s new baby! He was paid for the roan horse in the form of a little roan colt. He seems naturally very gentle, and is pretty cute. He does have a cold, but they believe he is improving.


----------



## Caledonian

Oh no! I hope she feels better soon. An unfortuate accident but it sounds like they both took an awful hit. It's understandable that you would want to stay by her side and no doubt she's happy to have you there as a well. 

Plenty of hugs (I miss the old emojis)


----------



## Knave

Thanks @Caledonian ! I guess it is recommended that someone stays with concussion patients for 24 hours. That passed on Sunday, but since she was going pale again yesterday I just felt like I couldn’t go out of the house. Little girl was gone for a course they were having in town, and husband was at work, so I just guess it seemed like someone needed to be right there still. Maybe today I will get to venture out.

Little girl is gone again today though for a dentist appointment in another town. I obviously had to cancel big girl’s. Her mouth is so beat up that it still is bleeding. I maybe should have taken her, because her front teeth are knocked loose, but I don’t see any way someone could mess around in it.


----------



## lb27312

Wow @Knave that sounds like a super hard hit in that basketball game, how scary for you and her..... I hope she heals good and without too many issues!


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave I couldn't imagine her being able to cope with the journey and someone in her mouth, especially if it's still bleeding and swollen.


----------



## egrogan

Geez, tough update. Concussions are nothing to mess around with; glad you're monitoring her so closely. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## gottatrot

Too bad about the concussion. Hope your daughter feels better soon. The after effects can last for quite a while. Not to mention her other injuries. I always wondered why they didn't call basketball a contact sport.


----------



## Knave

Thank you everyone! I guess I didn’t realize concussions were so dramatic. I imagined football players getting them all the time. Silly me....

She seems a lot better today. Hopefully she will continue to improve. I even went outside to mess with horses, although I kept it to the yard.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> Thank you everyone! I guess I didn’t realize concussions were so dramatic. I imagined football players getting them all the time. Silly me....
> 
> She seems a lot better today. Hopefully she will continue to improve. I even went outside to mess with horses, although I kept it to the yard.


Even though they call a concussion a mild brain injury, the effects can last for weeks. Sometimes people can feel depressed or overly emotional, dizzy at times, have difficulty with focusing or concentration, memory or sleep problems. Heavy reading and schoolwork can be difficult. In my mind it's good to think of it as an injury, so it has to heal like any other injury even though it's not a bruise or anything you can see on tests. My advice is don't worry too much, but also consider that her balance, focus or emotions might be out of sorts for a bit.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @gottatrot. I can definitely see it will be slower. She did good yesterday though. I could see occasional confusion, but she was much more herself. She realized last night more of the damage in her mouth. Not only are the cuts from her teeth in there and the loose teeth, but her nose is hurting and bruising also because she tore her lip away from her gums up to the bottom of her nose.

She is a pitiful girl right now.  I am super happy she is improving though.


----------



## kewpalace

Sorry about your Daughter's game accident; sounds like she's doing good & healing well from the concussion & hope her mouth will heal up good. Are you going to take her to the dentist/doctor for her mouth?

I had a slight concussion years ago, when Magic bucked me off. The Doctor told my friend to wake me up every few hours during the night. They didn't tell me she was going to do that and I got mad at her for doing it, LOL. Concussions are definitely serious, even slight ones. Football players do get a lot of smaller ones (sometimes BIG ones!) and it still takes a toll on them (CTE).


----------



## Knave

I will take her in @kewpalace when her mouth is more healed. I think the hospital should have looked inside her mouth, but at this point everything that needed stitches is too far gone. Granted, she was a bit protective of her mouth and her head was (and is I’m sure) much more serious.

She actually had a dentist appointment scheduled, but we cancelled it. The dentist didn’t want to play around in there either. I think even today she likely wouldn’t let anyone mess around with any of it.

Her upper lip curls up odd when she laughs right now. I hope it goes away with the swelling. She’s super self conscious about it.

I can imagine you were cranky! That’s a part of it anyways right?! 😂

I didn’t get to play with horses today. It wasn’t her though; it just was super windy. I’m not a big fan of wind. I’ll tolerate it, but when it’s very bad I try and avoid it if I can.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen

Most of the winter days saw the two horses brought in and worked. Cashman loped or trotted around the pivots mostly, depending on the footing, and Queen was beside him on the days it wasn’t slick.

This day was different because the woman’s father had rolled the arena. The baby Queen had yet to visit the arena, so it seemed a fun change. She ponied easily beside the giant horse, and when they arrived the woman got off and led her calmly into the arena where she tied her to a post.

Queen was bothered none by the trip or her new surroundings. Cashman was the surprise. He saw the new baby in the corral, and it bothered him. Anytime they crossed the arena to where the baby called, the big horse flexed his muscles and stood, and he even threw his body backwards a couple times.

The woman had to make him work and think about her, and yet her mother was struggling to keep calm on the new buckskin. Eventually the big horse had to move in any case, and after a few circles and some work he walked tensely up to the little roan colt. The colt behaved as one should, and he clacked his teeth to the approaching giant.

Cashman even didn’t know why he had been so bothered, and he rolled his bit in relief. The woman took the time then to tie him up and take the little Queen into the center of the arena. She did her few groundwork moves perfectly, and the woman rubbed her long fur as she tied her back up. She was proud of the little mare.

It wasn’t until then that she helped with with the buckskin. The mother and daughter swapped horses, and the buckskin felt like a colt younger than his age when he complained about loping circles.

Later, when she took back Cashman, she was annoyed with the big horse for chewing the side of his bit. It was an annoyed behavior for him, and it seemed to take her the whole ride to realize why he was mad. The horses were fed right as they left, and he was certain he was missing breakfast.

It was a nice morning. The break from the wind and the sunshine was needed stress relief.


----------



## SueC

Just checking in for a hello! Hope you're all well. I'm not on HF much at the moment and will need to catch up with where everyone is at again. And to read a backlog, including what you've written lately! Julian is getting cuddlier by the day and I think it may be his year indeed, like you said.


----------



## Knave

I haven’t been on as much either @SueC. I will get back to it better here come springtime. Having the girls home for school has been such a change. It’s had good parts of course, but it’s also a big addition to my schedule and a huge adjustment for them. Big girl has liked it, but little girl would like to turn in a resignation.

On another note, I believe I have found the main culprit of Cash’s bit chewing. He has grown, as he should his year 5 and I’m sure he will more in year 6 even. This however has made his bit press into his face big time. I don’t know why I hadn’t noticed, but today I slipped my hand up above his lip and I was shocked.

It is a big wide bit as it is, and beautiful to boot. He has loved it up until recently. At 5.5” it is already wider than most western curb bits are made. Even looking at custom I can’t find anywhere that goes wider in the style of bit I like.

After much searching today I found an old grazing bit on eBay that I bought. I’m not super excited about it. He loves his roller and that will be a loss.

I’m thinking of trying out the Myler bits. I see I can go draft sizes with them, and they are the only thing I can find besides another grazing bit from Weaver in that large of a size. They are expensive though. Does anyone have experience with them?

I know @COWCHICK77 has used one, or I think so. What style do you use?


----------



## egrogan

I’ve been wondering how your daughter is feeling post-concussion? I hope she’s come through ok!

obviously my horses don’t have nearly the buttons installed that yours do, but when I ride Fizz in a bit it’s a Myler. She likes the low port, slightly forward tilted Mullen mouth, with a western dee ring. I have no experience with any of the curb styles. I have found their website pretty useful to research the function of the different types of mouthpieces. I’ll invite you to a FB page that sells used versions, sometimes there are deals to be had.


----------



## Knave

I got off Facebook @egrogan! The political crap was getting under my skin. 

I will try and figure out which bit you are talking about! It is nice to know Fizz likes it. Cash liked the standard ported curb he used; it is just too tight! I am so flustered that it is so hard to find a large bit. Same goes for the mohair cinches I love. He needs a bigger one, and yet I can only find one place that makes them and they are $200!


----------



## Knave

Oh, @egrogan, I forgot to add that I think Fizz will have just as many buttons as any of mine! You are doing spectacularly with her!

Also, big girl is still struggling a bit. The doctor said she couldn’t go back, and there was a big championship game this weekend which she sat the bench for. As the college scout walked around my heart broke for her. It is hard, especially with a concussion, for her to remember that she will have the opportunities again to play championship games.

She is coming back around with school. I can see her ability to memorize returning. She gets headaches on hard days, and she gets emotional. The doctor told her to start exercising again, and she finally built up to jogging, but you can see the effects afterwards on her emotional state.


----------



## knightrider

Somehow I missed the worries over your daughter. How is she doing now? When I was 12, I came off a horse that fell on me and got a concussion. I don't really know what happened. Someone who saw it said the horse stepped in a hole and flipped onto me. I don't remember any of it. My mom didn't know any better. She brought me home and I slept for hours. She didn't know she wasn't supposed to let me sleep. Nobody worried about me being unconscious for so long--they just didn't know they should have worried. I healed up just fine.

I had a lot of fear of riding after that because I didn't know what had gone wrong--I couldn't remember any of it--and that made me fearful because I didn't know what I could have done differently.

Is your daughter still loving basketball?


----------



## Knave

I think you posted and I posted at the same time @knightrider. Ya, she loves it still, but she hasn’t been on the court yet again. I let her shoot at the game with the team, but then she was getting where she wanted to guard and play around and I had to scold her. I don’t think she’s scared at all, but she doesn’t seem to be able to understand why she can’t just push through the symptoms and play.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> I got off Facebook @egrogan! The political crap was getting under my skin.
> 
> I will try and figure out which bit you are talking about! It is nice to know Fizz likes it. Cash liked the standard ported curb he used; it is just too tight! I am so flustered that it is so hard to find a large bit. Same goes for the mohair cinches I love. He needs a bigger one, and yet I can only find one place that makes them and they are $200!


I like myler bits also. I've used curbs, kimberwickes and snaffles. 
They are well made and most horses like them.

What size mohair do you need? I had the same problem with a very short billet saddle and my big boy. Had to get a very long mohair. 
But I just got a cheaper straight style rather than one with shaping and leather. 

The distance depot has a 34" western for $85. With montana cincha you can usually special order longer for slightly more.


----------



## egrogan

Sorry to hear she's still struggling a bit after the concussion. That must be frustrating for everyone. Hopefully continuing to take things easy will pay off.



Knave said:


> I got off Facebook @egrogan! The political crap was getting under my skin.


I pretty much just use FB for horsey stuff; outside of HF, most horse people I know are on FB, so it feels like a nice community to me. I don't see too much political stuff and I guess it doesn't really bother me when I do. But I know there are different levels of crazy depending on what other people are posting! 

As far as Myler bits: the mouthpiece Fizz has is the MB33, and I think I was wrong about the cheekpiece- I actually think hers is an eggbutt vs. dee ring cheek, like this one.








She also really liked the triple barrel mullen mouth option (MB 32-3). When I was bit shopping, we borrowed a few bits from HF member @evilamc (who sadly doesn't post here much anymore) and this was another one of Fizz's favorites. But, I was being a little thrifty and this one seemed to be more expensive new, and nearly impossible to find used, so we went with the other one. It's kind of strange that she liked both, given the one above has hardly any tongue pressure, and this one has a lot of tongue pressure- I guess she's just a pretty easy going girl...










I ended up riding mostly bitless last year, but I did throw the bit on every now and then just to check in. Didn't really notice anything different, positively or negatively, so I stuck with bitless because it made things easier for her to graze on our rides, with less cleanup for me afterwards!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot, the mohair I have is already a 36”! Just like the bit, it seems I was already at the top of the line. I need a 40”. I am getting away with the 36 right now, but I can’t even find cinches I don’t like at 40.

I didn’t realize how hard it would be to fit things to a horse like Cashman. He’s not even hit his 6 year old growth spurt. It seems to me that is the year that horses gain a lot of muscling. I can’t imagine dealing with that, and I hope my saddle still fits him then.

@egrogan I was getting sent a lot of stuff on messenger that was crazy! It was confusing, and most of my friends posts were pretty political. It just was feeling like it was a time suck that wasn’t even as much fun as I hoped.

The first mouthpiece you showed was kind of where I am leaning. I am not ordering one yet though. I guess if the simple old grazing bit I ordered makes him happy I will save the money for now.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Hey! That bit I bought was one of those old school aluminum cheeked cutter bits with a low port. I think I got it off eBay for maybe $20? 
Have a bunch of fancy bridles and that's the one Stilts loves..LOL! Kinda like buying a child a nice toy but he plays with the box instead..


I was looking through my bits thinking I had some bigger mouthpieces, the biggest I have is a 5.25", that's still too small for Cash. 










....

Kiddo with a concussion??? What happened???


----------



## Knave

Thanks @COWCHICK77! I would have thought you would know if there was anything else wide. That looks about like the mouth I bought off eBay cheap, but the sides of the one I bought are just the metal bars instead of anything fancy. Bones’s mouthpiece on that fancy bit I traded for is the same.

It surprises me that there is nothing for big beasts like him! I guess I don’t know anyone who rides as big of an animal though.

Ya, my big girl and another girl collided in basketball and are both concussed! The other girl is on number 2. They only allow 3 in high school sports.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The first spring work day had finally arrived for the horses. Cashman, as always, waited at the gate when he saw the woman walk outside. The older horses knew a work day from a play day. Maybe it was in the clothes the people wore, or maybe it was in the movement as they walked towards the corral, but the horses knew.

After saddling the beast of a horse, the woman went back out for Lucy. The fancy mare wasn’t known for a great work ethic, and she trotted away from the woman with her head and tail in the air. After a few attempts at catching the pretty bay mare, the woman called her husband. “I’ll catch you Zeus or Bones, but I’m about to throw something at that wretched animal,” she half joked.

He wanted the mare, so she left her in the corral for him to catch and saddle. The mare stood when he walked out, and he teased the woman. She laughed back, “Well, it’s really your problem you know. Now you have to saddle her yourself.” They laughed about that as the trailer pulled in.

Inside the trailer was the buckskin and a new black horse with a marking that looked like a question mark on his forehead. His ears and face were shaved short, as he had just been purchased at an auction. The old black horse called Spider was due for retirement.

This horse that stood so patiently in the trailer was no young animal himself. In a mistake on the part of the woman’s parents, they did not mouth the “grade” horse at the auction. Although his body looked the age they marketed, his teeth told the tale of a much older horse.

The woman wondered as to how the animal ended up where he now stood. It bothered her that such a personality ended up in the hands of a trader at an old age. It wasn’t fair to the black horse, who seemed to know it all. It was lucky for the question marked horse that he ended up in a soft landing place.

At the ranch the footing was poor. Cashman wanted to spook and jitter, but his legs slipped on occasion, reminding him to focus on staying upright. The newborn calves and their young mothers knew where to travel, and a few panicked moments of the big horse showed the woman to trust the cattle’s prints in the snow.

It took a bit longer to gather and sort the first time mothers and their little black calves than the woman expected. With the mud and the snow they couldn’t drag the calves for branding, so they took them into the barn and drug them by hand to the fire.

Once there, they placed a rope on the hind legs, and the woman’s mother stretched the rope tight from outside of the barn on the new black horse. The cowboys in the barn all laughed at the situation. They wondered as to what the old horse was thinking. They decided that he must be happy at his new home, where from what he saw the humans drug the calves and he simply was left to hold them.

Everyone seemed pleased to be back to work.


----------



## lb27312

Wow @Knave what a beautiful picture!! Thanks for sharing.... kinda sad about the black horse... I'm so glad he found a soft landing. I have always felt that no matter how frustrated I get at my guys(guy really and it was Chal in a bad moment) and think of sending them(him) on... I always worry about where they would land, your place would be Heaven. But my guys are really chill, can be jumpy especially now that I haven't been on them for like 2 months! Longer on Wrangler but he's always been chill after even a few months.

Wanted to add as usual great writing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312!! I feel bad for him too, but he really was such a gentleman today, and I think things happen for a reason.

You know what I was thinking, I haven’t seen your horses! What do they look like?


----------



## lb27312

Here's a pic of them all together on a trail ride last year or year before... I know they look scruffy and yeah I know the girth was loose but someone else was unsaddling the black horse(chal) while I took a pic. From left to right. Challenger(20), Captain(3) and Wrangler(22)... I'm lucky to have people wanting a horse to ride to get all of mine out. Thanks for asking!

Edited to add, I think things happen for a reason too!


----------



## Knave

They look to be pretty horses @lb27312!


----------



## lb27312

Thanks @Knave but I always say pretty is as pretty does... looks don't cut it... Sorry I'm a harsh person!


----------



## Knave

No harshness there @lb27312, just fact! I could care so little about looks you wouldn’t believe it, but I do notice if something is pretty.

ETA- it would make you laugh this someday goal of my husband’s. He wants to ride a particularly ugly horse that he can show off on. That way people will be talking bad and then he can prove them dumb.

Beamer was the ugliest colt. It’s funny that he became quite handsome. I thought he would be the horse for him to do that on. He looked like a little donkey for the first year or so we owned him. Lucy is a very pretty horse too, so it just hasn’t worked out for him.


----------



## Knave

Queen says Beats are the best!

Cashman and Queen

The sun was feeling warm despite the temperature, and the wind seemed to have taken a break. The big horse came quickly to the gate when he saw the woman open the door of the house. Queen was just behind him, and both were happy to be caught.

The big horse mirrored the weather. He was happy and relaxed. They ponied the little mare down the road through the pivot and back, and trotted down the road to the house with the arena. The footing elsewhere was questionable, so the woman decided to stick to the gravel roads.

The little mare enjoyed going on adventures, but it grated on her the speed of the big horse. Like the tortoise in the story, he was slow and steady. Queen naturally moved with big long strides. She was graceful and fast, and being held to the big horse’s speed was hard for her to tolerate.

Occasionally she pinned her ears at the giant and tried to push ahead of him. Her complaints were easily understood, and when the big horse pinned his own ears and grabbed her neck, he made himself clear as well. She would stay a step behind him, and he found it equally as irritating that he was required to remind her each ride.

The little mare reacted first to any request the woman made of the big horse. The woman didn’t believe any of her requests to the giant were particularly noticeable, but at the beginning of the thought to change speed or direction the filly responded.

When they returned home the big sorrel stretched out his heavy neck and relaxed into the brush. He slowly followed the woman back into the corral, wishing to stay out longer.

Queen and the woman spent longer working on groundwork. She could sidepass to the touch and had the start of a spin. She enjoyed learning new things, and she enjoyed spending time with the woman.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I imagine Queen with her Beats on listening to punk and 90s grunge. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

They're headphones? 🤣🤣 I couldn't work out what I was looking at. I wondered if it was some sort of browband. Oh dear, I either need new glasses or it's way past my bedtime!

Queen is well named, she's such a character.


----------



## Knave

Lol @COWCHICK77, she’s definitely in her grunge phase! She likes music... I wonder if she’ll learn to dance...

Hahahahaha @Caledonian I wished id gotten a better picture. The cat was there though, and she was thinking it might make a fun squeaky toy...


----------



## gottatrot

Queen is an amazing little horse. She's going to be a real gem.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! I kind of think so!! I’ve thought about it a lot, because I could see where things could go wrong, but I’ve decided to just be super excited about her! I just adore her right now.

I just bought another Ben K. Green book. I was so excited to see it had a section devoted to Beauty. It made me decide excited was the right decision.


----------



## Knave

Queen has been watching too many Budweiser commercials. She’s sure she could make the team.


----------



## Knave

Jemma 

The yellow dog began her life with the family when the girls were still very small and the house was new. She was an odd yellow puppy, because she was six months old when she was taken out of a bad environment. The woman and her aunt drove far to meet another aunt to pick up the dog.

Her oddities became a part of her, and she was always scared of the dark and of swimming, and never was the yellow dog a fan of strangers. She was afraid of gunshots and loud noises, and so she never became the bird dog they had intended when they agreed to take her on.

She was a good dog for the girls however. Bursting with energy and intelligence, she grew up alongside her babies. She was especially proud when she learned to climb the ladder up the slide and side down behind her girls.

She also learned to open drawers, and to the oldest child’s despair she hunted down Barbie dolls to eat the heads off. The oldest girl was so angry with the yellow dog’s Barbie obsession that at one point she requested that Jemma go back where she came from, in a tearful small child voice.

It was that child who eventually became the “owner” of the yellow dog, although the dog would happily follow any of the family members on an adventure. She loved fetch and tug of war, and she never seemed to lose energy.

Eventually Jemma was banned from family trips, because she always managed to do something silly or bad. She was the only lab who couldn’t swim, and the last straw was when she ate through a lead rope to almost drown in a lake after remembering she couldn’t swim when following her family out.

Jemma always loved babies the most. She loved new leppy calves and kittens and puppies. She had been there at the right time, for her favorite was adventures with her little girls. She liked the exploring and digging in the yard, and swingsets and trampolines. As they grew older their adventures became too fast for an old dog.

She was a funny dog always, but she was a part of the family. She went on rides with the woman for many years, until she decided they were too far. In her old age she began to pretend she went, following the horses out a short distance and meeting them when they returned, playing the part of excitement and exhaustion that she went the whole way.

Many summer afternoons the man would be found laying on the lawn with the old dog, telling her stories about what a wonderful old blonde girl she was.

The old dog passed away overnight, without having a bad day. She had played football with the little Queen and worked her way into the house to talk with her girls. The man found her in her kennel the next morning and took her to the ranch where he would lay her to rest.


----------



## Knave

Continued...


----------



## kewpalace

Such a great tribute; so sad to hear. She was a good dog and fortunate to find her loving family. 💖 💖


----------



## Knave

Thank you @kewpalace. I was kind of shocked this morning. I am glad for her that she never suffered though. She was happy all the way to her last day.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Aww, I'm sorry my friend!
She found her calling when came to your family, taking care of all the babies  What a good pupper.


----------



## egrogan

Well that sure brought tears to my eyes. Goodbye sweet Jemma. Happy for all of you that she didn't have any bad days, but I'm sure it's tough that you all didn't know to say your goodbyes. Thinking of you all!


----------



## carshon

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Jemma. It is so hard to see them go.


----------



## lb27312

Brought tears to my eyes too..... so sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## Knave

Thank you all very kindly! You guys brought tears to my eyes. Telling my girls earlier today did too. She was a good dog, and kind of a bad lab. 😂 She was good for us though and her timing was just right as @COWCHICK77 said. I’ll miss her.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus, Queen and a little of Bones too

Although the morning started with a sadness over the loss of the yellow dog, the day was the first to feel of spring. The warmth wouldn’t last long, but it brought a happiness with it that hung in the air.

The woman tied both Cash and Queen to the trailer as she always did, but she decided to spend some time cleaning up the tack room. It seemed to always be a mess, although it also seemed that she cleaned it often enough, so she didn’t understand where the mess came from.

She saddled the big horse, because it was easier to clean with a saddle or two out. Wondering as to whether it was a good idea or not, she pulled out Zeus’s saddle and cinched it onto the little filly. The mare looked at the stirrups for a moment, but she moved around to get closer to the hay bag and seemed bothered not at all by holding onto the overly heavy saddle while the woman cleaned.

The girls finished school early, and they came outside to catch Zeus and Bones. They began with the intention of just brushing them off, but the little girl decided to take her first day back of trick riding in place of her run for PE.

Once the tack room was cleaned and the filly unsaddled, the woman and the girl went out into the arena to practice. The girl complained when she fell off as Zeus walked away, and her mother laughed at her. “Zeus is the only four-year-old in the world who will tolerate this nonsense on his first day out of the year!” The girl giggled her agreement, but continued to fall a considerable amount of times.

“It’s my first day back too,” she reminded her mother, “I have a lot to remember!”

Cashman stood sturdy and solid as they worked on their tricks before moving. He occasionally pinned his ears at the smaller fjord, seeming as irritated as the girl for his fidgeting.

They practiced a few moving circles before calling it quits for their first day back. The horses seemed to enjoy the sunshine as much as their riders. Queen and the woman spent a little time after the older horses were put back playing football and exploring. The little mare loved chasing the ball and throwing it with her front feet. She also enjoyed exploring, and she seemed quite convinced she wasn’t a horse at all.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Snow on the ground, sun is shining, kids riding around in tank tops, spring is on its way!

So proud of Queen!


----------



## gottatrot

So sad about your dog. It sounds like she had a great life with you. A "bad lab," LOL. @Knave, you have a real talent for making a person cry and laugh over the same things. Your journal feels like real life. 
A person can be happy a dog went quickly and didn't suffer, and sad you didn't get the chance to stay goodbye. 

I thought it was funny to use the horses as saddle racks!


----------



## Knave

@COWCHICK77 I hope so, but I’m trying to remember that it will snow again... and how cold it is sometimes when we are turning out. Ugh. I was proud of Queen too! I know it doesn’t seem like it should feel different, but the back cinch, stirrups and breastcollar and just the weight even... She was like an old horse.

@gottatrot you made me tear up again! Thank you. She really was a terrible lab. She couldn’t swim, didn’t hunt, and didn’t like new people... I had to lock her up when people came over. She was good though. We were laughing over stories of her tonight.

I am sad I didn’t say goodbye. I did play football with her and Queen, but I didn’t give her any special attention. I had no idea it was coming.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Right?!? It always does snow but I get excited for those teaser days. Seems to give hope that spring is coming..someday...lol

I understand what you're feeling. Some might not find this comforting but my husband reminded me when my old dog passed suddenly- I didn't have to make a decision for her, God did. My last memeories with her, that day, were those everyday good memories and how I wanted to remember her.


----------



## Knave

I am comforted by that @COWCHICK77. I thought it too. I had a dream a year ago or so that she got into strict 9 and I had to put her down. It devastated me in the dream. I was surprised by how upset I was. I am grateful none of us had to make that decision.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your dog. I am still wiping away tears. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider. It is tough to lose them. Today it was odd going for my run to not see her try and tag along for the first half mile. Anymore that was all she ever wanted to go, but she was determined that I could not leave her home.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Queen

Another beautiful day followed the prior. In the morning, while the girls pushed through their school day, the woman saddled the big horse and the little Queen, and she trotted up to the house with the arena.

Queen was irritated. Cash never moved fast enough in her mind, and she was quick to complain and try and charge ahead of the giant. He lunged at her more than once on the way down, seeming to the woman to complain of children.

She was happy to have received his new bit. It had taken much searching to find the simple old draft bit. It fit perfectly, and he seemed pleased. At the arena they tied Queen to the fence and loped circles and worked on stops and spins. He got a break when the woman worked the buckskin for a short time.

She did groundwork with Queen, who again seemed pleased with herself showing off. She occasionally gave the buckskin angry glances, reminding all of her intentions.

When the woman got back onto her big horse she pulled the noseband she had rigged off of the bridle. It had been loose enough always for him to bite the filly or pull mouthfuls of old grass. It had only been tight enough that he could not open his mouth wide to grab the shank of the too small bit.

When she removed the noseband he became agitated. He had found comfort in the inability to practice his obsession, and the freedom bothered him. He grew angrier as the minutes passed, and finally the woman gave in to his request. “You silly animal. If you want the darn thing so bad I’ll give it back.”

As soon as it was hooked back into place he melted back into himself. It comforted him.

They walked home happily in the sunshine. The little mare didn’t even complain at the speed, but she looked around and enjoyed the walk.

In the later afternoon the woman caught both the filly and the big horse again. Lucy was saddled as well, and the couple played roping the dummy for a bit. The filly sat and watched tied to the trailer, and seemed bothered none by the dummy they dragged around.

The pair of riding horses seemed to smile at the games. Roping the black dummy was something they both particularly enjoyed. Once they were unsaddled the man grabbed the girls from the house to rope the dummy on foot. He wanted them out of the house and into the sunshine.

Before they started the woman called to them. “I have a bad idea. Will you give me a minute?” She crawled onto the filly’s back with a baby rope in her hand. Walking up to the dummy the little mare stood proud as she swung and threw the rope. The woman giggled and slid off the soft back. She rubbed the fancy mare and told her how proud she was as they walked back to the corral. The mare was irritated about being turned loose, but she looked proud as she trotted back into the corral itching to pick a fight.


----------



## gottatrot

Funny about Cash and the noseband. Glad to hear you found a big enough bit! 
I've been feeding the mustang colt at my barn handfuls of grass. He'll take it from me if I stand sideways, wait quietly and don't look at him. His gentling is going very slowly, not sure what they're doing with him exactly but he is sweet and shy. I'd have him in my pocket in two days.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I hope you get a picture of him @gottatrot! If he’s like Queen he may choose to only like you. Maybe they plan on leaving him there until he’s old enough to really ride, and just not doing anything till then... I don’t know though. I’m pretty sure the blm requires you to be able to catch, lead, and do their feet. I don’t know though really.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

When the buckskin rode into the yard the woman was just catching horses. Her mother and she visited as she hurried to brush and saddle, and the buckskin watched the goings on, occasionally trying to sneak over to Cash and see what hay he was munching.

They discussed riding to the woman’s grandparents’ home in front of the big windows where her grandfather sat in his wheelchair and watched the comings and goings of coyotes and birds. The buckskin was nervous when her mother got on though, and began arguing.

They traded horses, and Cashman closed his big eyes for a nap while the woman worked the young buckskin. Eventually they decided to go on, but not to trade back horses. Queen was fated to wait at the trailer for their return.

The old man wheeled to the door when they came. He slept on and off through their visit, and the little brown dog sat near to him, enjoying the visit as well.

After they walked back to her mother’s home, they traded back horses. Cashman had been perfect. It took the woman a while to notice that he only did what he thought she wanted him to, occasionally looking her direction. He didn’t speed up when her mother peddled or try anything except to care for her mother. She was proud of the big horse, and smiled at him as he enjoyed the treat handed to him from their barn.

Queen was annoyed at having been left behind, and surprised that she was simply turned back loose with the big horse. Later though she was happy to be caught again.

The woman had decided to try and take the filly on a run with her. It took the little mare a while to figure out what she wanted, but soon enough she trotted up alongside the woman as they made their way around. She happily chewed the old grass in the yard when the woman’s mother came out and joined them for a part of their run.

She was happy to explore, and once she understood, she was happy to trot along floating beside her friend.


----------



## gottatrot

Beautiful story! I love running with some horses. It is funny though, when people stop and ask you, "Why can't you ride him?"


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot, I can imagine people thinking that! To be honest it was my first ever time running with a horse, and I kind of doubt I own another I could do it with... maybe Beamer. Cash and Zeus would just stop, and I think even Bones would! Lol 

I’ve not been the best at putting that kind of time in on the ground until Zeus and Queen. They are the only babies I’ve had actually. Cash and Bones were both two when I got them, and even when husband bought Lucy she was two.

When I was a kid the rule was never to mess with a horse before he was ready to start. It all went together and my dad didn’t like them too gentle.


----------



## egrogan

gottatrot said:


> Beautiful story! I love running with some horses. It is funny though, when people stop and ask you, "Why can't you ride him?"


I think I’ve told this story before, but one time I was handwalking Fizz down the street, and passed a neighbor on his porch. He looked amazed and yelled out “ooohhhh...is that one a wild stallion so you can’t ride him yet?!”  ummm...this wild “stallion?”


----------



## Knave

I was thinking @gottatrot that also I guess this is the first year I’ve really been running. I am going in a half marathon in April! My cousin was teasing that I should do the whole, because I am running the half on my long run days now, but I’m nervous about it already!

@egrogan I was thinking of you when I decided to do it! You inspired me. It actually was really fun, but it took forever to get any miles because it took her about a mile to really understand the plan.


----------



## egrogan

I’m glad it was fun once she understood!


----------



## Knave

It was fun @egrogan! I think that maybe I will take her on a short run once a week when the weather is nice.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> I was thinking @gottatrot that also I guess this is the first year I’ve really been running. I am going in a half marathon in April! My cousin was teasing that I should do the whole, because I am running the half on my long run days now, but I’m nervous about it already!


That is great! I've run a lot of races but still always get nervous at the start. It feels like you should just keep going in to the porta potties before a long run, just in case you might have to pee along the way. Plus everyone is stretching so you stretch ten times more than you would at home. 

Also, I have this strange thing where seeing the finish line discourages me. Even if I've run 6 or 12 miles already, when I see the finish line I think that I probably won't make it. Even though I always have! It's really weird. If you're running a half already, you'll do great in a race. My sister and I usually only get up to ten miles or so beforehand. My problem is if I run too long on training runs it feels like I might fall into a coma. I can't imagine training for a marathon. I'd probably pass out asleep on the side of the road.


----------



## Knave

I’m nervous about the porta potties. I’m nervous about the people. I’m not good in crowds (particularly so). I’m nervous about if I’ll pass people or if they’ll pass me and if I’ll annoy them. I’m never in a crowd. I’m nervous about the crowd... I could say that ten times.

I never stretch before I run! 😂 If I stretch at all before that will be more than at home. I’m thinking of taking Imodium... lol. I tend towards a very nervous stomach. Combine that with running... yet sometimes that will make me hurl if I’m too nervous and there’s nowhere for it to go... hmm... which do I prefer? Probably throwing up.

I don’t really feel tired after the running. I get bad headaches the last few long run days though. What is the secret to that? I’m pretty sure it’s not a hydration issue.


----------



## gottatrot

If you're getting headaches, be sure your electrolytes are good. You probably know all this, but you don't want to drink straight water or even just gatorade. Basically, if you sweat a lot your blood loses electrolytes, especially sodium and potassium. If you add a lot of water to this, your blood gets even more diluted and in particular your sodium will be very low. This can make you feel very sick. I didn't know this and for years would drink a lot after running and feel dizzy or sick. Once after a race I sweated a ton and drank a half liter of gatorade and gave myself cramps and dizziness. You can buy drinks or gels that have a lot more electrolyes (and glucose) to drink right after a run, and those can help you feel so much better. My sister eats electrolyte gummies along the way during half marathons. I don't like to eat or drink until I'm done. I'm rather low tech, and potato chips have both potassium and sodium, so I'll just eat those with a banana and gatorade and call it good. Chocolate milk is actually a pretty good recovery drink too. I'd suggest experimenting with food or pills before race day to see how you react.

You'll pass a lot of people and they'll pass you. My sister hates it because people underestimate her width based on her height and often clip her when they go by. I guess she presents an optical illusion. Hopefully you're good at pacing and don't wear yourself out at the beginning. That to me is a strange sensation, because it always feels like you're running much slower than you are since fast people are taking off around you. I use a GPS watch to correct the pace. My sister always bolts off with the rabbits and I have to talk her down. You seem competitive so I could see you going out too fast. But most people are able to race slightly faster than their training pace.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! I don’t think it’s the electrolytes, because I’ve been drinking liquid iv and having gummies. I’ll try adding potato chips afterwards though!

I’m not planning on being competitive at all. I saw the times of competitive people, and I couldn’t be that fast ever. Lol. It’s shocking to me that people can maintain that fast of miles! I couldn’t get that fast of a mile while just running one. I plan on just taking it slow.


----------



## Knave

Junie B

It was too soon after the loss of the old yellow dog that another puppy came to live with the little family. The woman was sitting at a football game, and a man with particularly good and well known working dogs (and horses too) sat beside her. On a whim she asked him, “You don’t happen to have a puppy?” “I have one I’ll give to you. A little female. I don’t sell puppies, but I would give her to you.”

A couple days later he dropped a little puppy off in the yard. She was a pretty kind of puppy. Her ears tipped in at the ends and she had an intelligent look to her face. The man’s daughter had explained to the woman, “These puppies are oddly personable. Since their mom didn’t raise them they act different than most.” Later she learned the mother to the pups died when they reached four weeks.

Although the pup was intended to work, the family treated working dogs the same as pet dogs. They cooed over the little dog, and didn’t even mind when she piddled on everyone. They cuddled her when she napped and gave her her own stuffed animal.

The feeling of it being oddly quick to bring a new puppy into the family began to work itself out when they took Junie to the home of the woman’s grandparents’. The old man fell in love with the little dog at first sight. He was struggling to breath, and when the puppy was in his lap he calmed.

Even the woman’s grandmother became quickly attached to the pretty little timid puppy. The puppy seemed to naturally understand her place when she was at that house. She didn’t bite or play, but she sat perfectly calm as the old man pet her just a bit too hard. She didn’t piddle in the perfectly clean home, but she whined to go outside only when she needed to pee.

Her timing was perfect. The grandmother teased that she was their service dog, and she made it clear that the puppy would visit their home often. The woman brought Junie to them whenever she was ready to nap, and it was always at the right time.

They didn’t know if the pup would end up becoming a good cowdog, but it was apparent that she was already contributing to the family.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh my heart. Junie is adorable. I feel it is never too soon to have a new one to love.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot my oldest girl always says that! “Oh my heart” I love that.

Thank you! She is pretty adorable I think. I just love her personality. I was worried I wouldn’t like her, saying I’d take her before I met her. I just didn’t want to pass up a dog from those dogs I’ve watched compete every year.


----------



## egrogan

What a dog! Those pictures are heartwarming.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan! She does seem to be quite the puppy.

I didn’t write a story about it, but little girl and Zeus went to their first heading and heeling branding! I forgot my phone sadly, so I didn’t take pictures. He did super good, and so did she! The oldest rode Beamer and they did good too. Cash was perfect, and Lucy was a bit hot. It was good.


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry I’ve been absent. Things were a little rough for bit. Although I do have a strong interest and kind of enjoy medical type things, watching the end of a life I so loved was difficult. Grandpa passed away a couple days ago. I am sure that he is happy to have gone home.

I haven’t gotten much riding done in the last little bit. I think I’m getting close to caught back up around here, and I could probably get horses out today, but it did dump some snow last night. I will just have to see what I decide. I’m sure the wind will be a big piece of that decision.


----------



## kewpalace

So sorry to hear @Knave. Prayers and condolences to you and your family and those who were touched by his life. 💖


----------



## Knave

Thank you @kewpalace. He was one of my very favorite humans. There wasn’t a time that he wasn’t a huge part of my life. Maybe when Shawn and I were first married, because we worked on a different ranch for a bit, but he’s always been this massive part of me.

He had been wanting to go be with the Lord for a while. Being very old is a hard thing in itself. I think right now I am still so hung up on the end that it will take a moment for the beginning to really come back to me. I’m sure I will face it at some point.


----------



## kewpalace

Your words says a lot about what a great human he was. 

Being old is extremely hard; I see it with my Mom (and I feel it sometimes as well, although I'm not THAT old, I'm not getting any younger). I wish there was a way to make it easier & more that I can do for my Mom, but we just have to do what we can for our loved ones and ourselves.


----------



## lb27312

Oh @Knave I'm soooo sorry to hear about your grandpa! Mine was my favorite human too, I always knew I could go to him! Unfortunately he's been gone a while.... A few times in my young life I would run home with my tail tucked between my legs and he would just listen and tell me I knew what to do and needed to do it.... I miss him still so much! 

My condolences to your family....


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312. ❤


----------



## egrogan

Very, very sorry to hear this @Knave. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Caledonian

I'm very sorry to hear that you lost your Grandfather. My condolences to you and your family. He'll always be with you in some way. His passing must've created a huge hole in everyone's lives. My thoughts are with you.

The end is difficult; my dad was very tired and wanted to go, my mum was faster, but she wasn't aware of what was happening. It doesn't make it any easier though, and the experience of being with them through the end will stay with me forever. I thought that I wouldn't be able to deal with the memories created by their things and house, but in some way they've kept them alive and with me. 

Everything takes time and we all deal with death in our own way. 

best wishes and take care of yourself. C


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan and @Caledonian. ❤ I think the end is fading a bit now Caledonian. I am waiting to process it I think until I stop thinking about the last couple days.


----------



## SueC

Hello @Knave, I'm very sorry for your loss... I know you loved your granddad. ♥ My maternal grandmother was the only person in my birth family with whom I had a warm, consistent relationship, and it sure hurt to lose her... (Twice - once when we moved halfway around the globe from her, and then when she died six months before I had scraped together enough money for a flight to Europe in my 20s...)

Sending love and best wishes your way. 🐙 

I've not been here a while either - Junie is gorgeous... 🥰


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC. I know you loved your grandmother. 

Junie is pretty I think! She seems to be growing like crazy too.


----------



## bsms

I'm glad you got to know him. Two of my grandparents died before I was born. Their kids all agreed my grandmother on that side was a saint and my grandfather on that side a repulsive human being. I was a military brat. Everyone who knew my Dad's parents liked them. My Mom adored them both. But we were usually clear across the country (or out of it) and only saw them for short visits every few years. Back in the 60s, very few people would just hop on a flight and go visit. Unfortunately I have almost no memories of them. 

My Granddad was 40 (IIRC) when my father was born and my father was 37 when I was born, so he was in his 80s before I have any memory of him at all. And my Grandfather's Dad was 50 when my grandfather was born, which is why my great grandfather was old enough to have fought in the Civil War (1861-1865). And oddly enough, I was 39 when our youngest daughter was born. Runs in the family I guess.


----------



## gottatrot

So sorry to hear you lost your grandpa. Thanks for sharing him in your posts, and I love the pictures of him with the puppy. It's so hard to miss wonderful people after they're gone. We still think about my grandpa all the time and he's been gone a few years. The memories will stay with you forever.


----------



## Knave

I am sure they will @gottatrot. @bsms that is an interesting family trend!


----------



## SueC

Speaking of family, does anyone here know how to find long-lost relatives? Have any of you done this, or know someone who has? I have a cousin ten years older than me whom I only met once, at her wedding when I was 10, and then we emigrated. My parents kept me apart from that side of the family all my life and I remember vividly that the cousin, and her mother (who would be dead by now), were both exceptionally lovely to me when they met me - not faking, but really happy to meet me and asking me all sorts of questions and actually holding eye contact and treating me like a human being, and wanting to _know_ me (which I really noticed) - and that's despite of the fact that this was my cousin's wedding weekend... I only know my aunt's first name and birth surname, not her married name, and my cousin's first name - her surname would have changed to something else all over again when she got married, and she may no longer be married to the same person etc etc. I don't even know where any of them lived then, or live now - I can't remember where the wedding was held either - I think it might have been Frankfurt, but it's hard to remember when I didn't keep journals yet at that age and it was never talked about afterwards.

The obvious thing would be to engage a person who specialises in this stuff to go through the birth and family records of the people I did know to trace whoever might still be left (I imagine my cousin would still be alive, unless she met with an early death) - but that's a bit out of our price range. I just have this wish to talk to my cousin again 40 years later that won't go away... On her _wedding day _she gave me a keyboard, after we talked about how we both loved music - she'd just gotten a different keyboard and asked if I wanted to have her first one (it was a really nice one, not a child's one)...

Has anyone here ever tracked down someone from the past? I'm not on FB either and won't be, not that this would help because I've no idea where my cousin was born, what schools she went to, and anything else like that - I only know her first name and that's it... it's an unusual first name, Felicitas, which is a bit more helpful than if she was called Mary or Elizabeth or something like that, but it's still just a first name and approximate birth year to go on...


----------



## Knave

That is helpful to have such an interesting first name. I’m not of FB anymore, or I’d look and see. Maybe one of our friends here will...

I’ve seen people use FB to track others down, and when I was on there I looked up anyone I had any interest in. Fairly easy to do if you know something like a first name and someone they might be in contact with...

I assume many people would go the private investigator route, but that would be a ton cheaper to ask someone to look on FB.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and Beamer 

It was the first big branding of the season, and the number of horses that rode out toward the first bunch of cows was impressive. Some jittered and danced at the new sights, and spooks tended to travel from horse to horse.

Cashman and Beamer however walked out strong and steady towards the herd at the back of the group of horses. Lucy was among the worst of the bunch, so the man trotted off to open gates and let her move out. The cows and calves came in easily and at their usual fast pace. Sorting seemed to be done without hassle. The woman’s father rode the buckskin in the gate, and he was quick footed and calm despite the pressure and the new environment.

Cashman and Beamer were in the first set of ropers, and both again proved to be strong and steady. The oldest girl struggled roping with the crowd of eyes around her. She threw miss after miss, and the old sorrel knew her frustration, but he did nothing but what was asked of him.

The woman and the big horse had the opposite sort of luck, and he pulled heavy calves in steadily. He never complained at the size of the calf she roped. A big calf was the same to him as a small calf, and he stood at the fire strong and patient. It seemed that the big horse slept during any time of required waiting, and the woman was pleased to be riding such a good horse. He was the type of horse that built up his rider’s confidence. He met her where she needed him and didn’t worry about anything more.

Later, when the man was roping on Lucy, she was still hotter. He drug calf after calf, and she held them strong, but she kept with her a bit of nerves. Big brandings seemed almost chaotic, and it made even the best of horses anxious at times.

The buckskin was himself a bit nervous for his round, but when the woman’s father brought out the new, old black horse, the horse carried himself with pride. He didn’t take a wrong step, and when the woman was up to rope again her father told her to try the black.

It would be hard for any horse to compare to the giant whom she already rode, but she climbed into the saddle of the old black. If she had ridden a better branding horse, she had no memory of it. The horse was exactly what one would design if he were making a horse tailored for branding. He snagged and dragged perfectly, which the big horse would give him a run for his money on, but when someone headed a calf, and she looked in that direction, the horse already had her in position. His neck curled and ears pinned, the athleticism was unexpected and perfected. The old man knew it too, and he was proud of himself. It made the woman happy for her parents, despite the lie of his age, he was a wonderful addition to their herd.


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Lucy, Zeus and Cashman

The wind blew hard from the north when the riders mounted for the day’s work. Wind had never appealed to the woman, although she wondered about lifestyles where wind would be rejoiced. The only conclusion she could come to was being the owner of windmills and possibly sailors, although she doubted even they would appreciate such heavy winds. She was grateful for her sunglasses, which seemed to stop a large portion of the things intending to fly into her eyes.

Zeus’s girl, who was now taller than her mother, seemed close to miserable in the cold. Her mother held her tongue as the girl worked in a distracted manner. The cold wind effected the big horse she rode as well. He occasionally took nervous jumps about different things, and the buckskin pranced along near him just as worried by the weather.

A little calf couldn’t make the walk, so he was left tied in a gate while they continued forward. Almost to the corral another scooted through the barbed wire fence. The man edged over on the fancy bay mare, and he threw a pretty loop which fell over the calf’s neck. He took his dallies and the mare may have been wide eyed, but she worked the calf to a gate from the opposite side of the fence.

Luckily for the riders, by the time they were sorted for branding and had eaten their lunches, it seemed to have warmed, and the wind mellowed, although it stuck around.

Cashman and Beamer, and the old black horse, were the horses brought back out to rope. For all the nerves the big horse had carried earlier in the day, he melted when the woman took down her rope. He enjoyed branding. He enjoyed the obviousness of the task, and he was good at it.

It was the younger girl who rode Beamer for the first round of roping. Unlike her sister’s previous day, luck seemed on her side. She roped well after the first few shots, and she smiled bright as she drug calves into the fire. All of the practice was paying off.

The second round of roping saw Beamer in the corral again, although this time it was the older girl riding him. Without the crowd of onlookers the girl roped well, and she was happy for the feeling of redemption she was given. She was playful then, and when they turned the cows back out she joked and ran Beamer upon Cash to grab her mother and pretend to pull her off her giant horse.

Cash was back to nervous out of the branding pen, and he jumped forward snorting and anxiously pranced. “Even Cash will help me John Cena you!” She giggled. “Boy you girls are a lot today,” the woman teased back. They were a lot, teasing and laughing, practicing bird calls and mimicking things they had seen. Everyone seemed at the edge of laughter at the two sisters.


----------



## gottatrot

I know what you do is hard work, but it also looks like fun to those of us who aren't out there in the wind.


----------



## Knave

I think it’s fun @gottatrot! I think being a nurse would be fun for me too, but I don’t have to do the paperwork or listen to the doctors. lol. Maybe the wind is like that... 

There are days when you are fighting with your horse, and you still have to accomplish what you set out to, and the anxiety of it is killer. Most days though, if you don’t think about the weather except for to dress for it, are pretty great.

There are days when the weather is perfect and you accomplish something hard but on perfect terms with your horse, and you feel like you are floating.


----------



## QHriderKE

We haven't even started calving yet, but your pictures have me pretty excited for branding season to roll around!


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE we’ll probably be turned out before your season then! It’s starting out good for me.


----------



## QHriderKE

@Knave
Most likely!

Lots of people up here are already 3 weeks or more into calving (Purebred guys are done already, they calve Jan/Feb). We like to start a little later because in the hills here we can get snow storms all the way into May. We should be starting April 15 but as always there's a few that go early. And our grass is usually a week or two behind everyone at a lower elevation, so we typically brand in June here. It's my hope that we aren't just trying to get calves branded as fast as possible between rain storms, and we can take the time to have another good head and heel with a small crew. Two years ago we had a crew of 7 to head and heel about 200 over 2 days... we rounded up at 5am to beat the impending rainstorm. Still ended up roping in hail and thunder 😬 I have two 3yo fillies this year that I hope I can get enough of a handle on to head a few calves by June


----------



## Knave

I actually think 7 is just right @QHriderKE! I know I’m the oddball, but although the party aspect is fun at brandings I’m a bit awkward, I like when you are working your butt off all day and no one is ever lacking a job. I really dislike when jobs are split. It’s just a weird thing about me. I don’t mind giving shots, but if I do I want to give the shots, not a single shot, and at big brandings it always feels like things have to be split up so much.

The one the other day was great though. Everyone just does what needs done. Calves are in and out fast, and if you are standing there and someone lacks an earmark, or still needs cut, because he’s cutting one beside you, you just do it. It’s one of my favorite of the big brandings. There is another really fun head and heel one around June too.


----------



## knightrider

Coming late to this, but so sorry about your granddaddy. My heart is with you. I love reading your journal. Hasn't Cash turned out spectacular! Wasn't he afraid of ropes when you first started training him? You had a good hunch when you bought Cash, and I imagine your good hunch about Queen will prove to be true also.

I rely 100% on hunches when I buy a horse. I've never had a vet check (not meaning it to sound like bragging, but I usually buy babies where I know the sire and dam, so it's not much of a crapshoot) and so far, I've never been wrong.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think hunches are a good thing, plus some help from the Lord. So many things lined up where I had to buy Cash, and I had money I didn’t know I did, and I sat by the right person at the auction that made another bidder think I had money. Lol

He was super scared of ropes. I don’t know why he made such drastic turn around. I worked on it and worked on it, and one day when he decided he was not afraid of them anymore, he REALLY decided he wasn’t afraid of them.

I hope Queen turns out well. I certainly am enjoying her now. She’s so interesting. She’s angry this week. With me taking Cash out everyday to work she’s convinced she should be the one going.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Beamer, Cashman and Zeus

The woman wondered what had happened to her tie down ropes as she saddled horses. The girls saddled their two horses for the day, and the big girl made an effort to catch her father’s mare while the woman finished a few chores. The mare was giving the girl a run for her money, and when she had spun and kicked out at the girl two different times, the girl decided to take her mother’s offer and leave the mare for her to catch.

Just out of spite for the girl, the mare let the woman walk straight up to her and buckle the halter onto her refined head. “Really Lucy?,” the girl called in an edgy voice from where she was working on a broken hose. The mare seemed to give her a look best explained in high school hallways, and the girl went back to her work after rolling her eyes.

The woman became occupied again with the missing tie down ropes. There was another short rope hanging in the house, and she brought it out and looped it behind her cantle. The day they were headed out for was notoriously difficult. On this day everyone would work in a nervous and edgy manner. The slightest error would send calves racing away, with the only option being to rope them and tie them down for a later retrieval.

It would be Cashman and Zeus’s first time on this day. On the drive down the woman’s father explained to her that they would be going about the day differently since an added pasture had been built.

The horses stepped out of the trailer ready for another day, but the nerves of the prior day had faded with the wind. The calves were cute in their curiosity, jumping and spooking at the arrival of the horses, some bucking around still, some sleeping, while others watched with high heads. The riders worked their way around the furthest out cattle, and they left behind the newest additions and their mothers.

Going into the new pasture did relieve some of the pressure of the short drive, but some calves still managed to break away and require roping. Zeus and Cashman handled the pressure of the running calves and anxious riders as though they had done the job a hundred times. Watching a gate at one point, the younger girl bailed off of the young, little yellow horse to keep a wreck from happening, and the horse stood guard of the gate on his own until she returned.

Lucy brought back calves on the end of ropes, and she focused solely on the job instead of adding her usual spice. At one point the woman’s father, on the buckskin, drug a calf in to have to drop his rope and run back to a bigger wreck, and Cashman let the woman get the rope and pull it from the neck of the big black calf. While she did that he managed to keep their end of calves from escaping on his own. She worried at that, because he tended towards being an angry type, but he kept himself in check.

When they eventually got the main herd into the final pasture they had all of the calves excepting one who pressed through the fence. The woman fixed gates while the others took to catching the runaway, and when they returned she smiled as her father picked the brute of a calf up who was on the end of his rope and set him over the fence. “I’m going to be that cool at his age too,” she told the youngest girl. “I couldn’t do that now!,” the oldest laughed.

A cow with big tits was their next objective, and she walked in easily and the man started milking her out in the chute while they went back for a foot rot cow. By the time they finished their lunches the calf had gone to sucking the milked out cow, brought back to life after the bottle they had fed to it.

It was a happy day for them. The new plan worked better, and the horses, four new to the day (the buckskin and the old black as well), had all performed better than expected.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

It wasn’t a day of expected chaos, but rather one that leaned towards boredom. The woman packed saddle bags knowing they would be standing in the corner, but the girls filled their coat pockets with snacks instead. Bones was supposed to give Beamer the day off, but they knew the sheep needed sorted out, and Bones likely would not tolerate the idea of the sheep even standing in the corner. Instead, the older girl rode the new black horse of her grandparents’.

Although chaos was unexpected, it seemed the first thing they ran into as they pushed the pairs into the corner to sort. The mother cows could not stand being pushed in so close with the sheep. They bellered and slammed the sheep, and as she would bounce from the blow out of the corner from one, she would see the horses and panic and try to work back in, creating the same awful scene over and over.

The mad and bellering cattle running towards the sheep of course were running at the horses. The woman didn’t see how all of the horses tolerated the dilemma, but she was shocked at how easily the big horse handled the problem. He didn’t panic, and although unsuccessful, she was able to occasionally try and step between the sheep and the cows.

The big horse was able to hold the cattle in, and eventually someone got between the cows and the panicked fluffy animal. The riders fought to keep the cattle in the corner for a time frame, until they eventually settled back down. Everyone seemed to have a sharp edge to them, no one remembering to laugh at the surprise nonsense.

Working the dries was time consuming, but mostly simple. The athletic brown horse was back in the day’s string, and he was constantly looking to blow up. The woman’s father argued with the horse several times, making him spin and work back and forth to keep from losing that last hold on his mind. Maybe it was the pressure of the sheep and the fighting cows that stuck with the horse, but he never calmed the whole day. Oftentimes he threw his feet excessively high and outwards in his movement, looking almost like another breed, and fancy as they come, although he meant not.

They had to separate the sheep from the dries eventually, and trying their best the sheep was panicked once alone in the corral. She ran into fences and back and forth, and refused to give to the horses. The woman’s father had enough, and he pulled his rope down. “Let me video before you get bucked off!,” the woman laughed.

He almost visibly rolled his eyes at her as the loop he threw easily sailed through the air and over the neck of the running ball of fluff. “Dally!,” the woman yelled as the sheep ran at her giant horse. Horses were scattering, but the brown horse, for all of his edge, pulled when the sheep hit the end of the rope.

The man jumped in to try and push the sheep around the corner where the picket fence split the corral, but the mare sold out quickly. “Cash will do it,” the woman trotted in with confidence for him to stall out. She slipped out of the saddle, leaving the big horse and pushing the bouncing sheep.

“I don’t know if she’ll kick me,” she questioned, closing the gate behind herself, her father and the roped and angry sheep. The sheep was biting the rope, and her father was surprised, “They do bite I guess! Do you want me to do it?” “No, I’m fine. I knew they bit,” she grunted as she worked up the rope and the sheep jumped up striking at her with both fronts. “Do you want me to get it?,” her father again questioned. “I’m fine, undally!” He laughed then, “I don’t have the rope, let go with your other hand!” She laughed too as she pulled the loop off of the cornered sheep.

They ate lunch before milking out the tight bagged cow and going back to sorting. It was pairs they were after then, and the woman and her daughter went into the herd cutting them out. The older girl eventually traded the black for the buckskin, and she sorted for a time before trading her grandmother back horses and spots.

In the end, for almost no reason at all, while they were moving the pairs, the little yellow horse took a random jump into the air and the younger girl barely stayed in the saddle. Everyone laughed, including the girl, when the man said he didn’t know cow fresh was a thing for Zeus.

The day seemed long already when the women trailered out; the men stayed to fix a broken part on the pivot. The woman trimmed Cash and Zeus, and was happy for the productivity of the day. Looking back upon it, it was quite humorous, even if she lacked seeing it at the time.


----------



## egrogan

One little sheep caused so much trouble?! 🐑 At first I thought there was a herd of sheep mixed with the herd of cows.

How does a lonely sheep find its way into your cow herd?


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I have no idea how she ended up left on the mountain. It seems super weird that a single sheep be left. I have before seen a small group of sheep missed, but sheep don’t tend to hang solo. Lol

Whatever happened to the sheep and her friends (I’m sure she had one or two at least), she must have realized her only survival laid in the cows. So, she joined the herd. They are not very nice to her, especially now that there are calves.

My father told the guy who owns her about her a long time back, but now that we put her into her own corral he will call him again and make him come pick her up. I’ll kind of miss her. I liked seeing her for sure. She was the mascot.


----------



## QHriderKE

Do sheep have strong mothering instincts like cows in that if they lose track of their babies they try like h*ll to get to the last place they knew their baby was?

Two years ago we made rhr mistake of only locking the cows up in the corral for two days after weaning before moving them to winter pasture. It was a rodeo to even get get there and through through gate, and about 30 cows ran down to the creek and crawler the fence and beat us back to the barn yard. We were moving at a long trot!


----------



## Knave

I can imagine that mess @QHriderKE! Um, I don’t know to be honest. I really have never seen a lone sheep before this one. They moved the sheep off of the mountain, and then she showed up. I wonder if she was sick and couldn’t keep up. She was marked, so I figured that meant doctored, but then husband said that all people mark their sheep.


----------



## lb27312

I love the pics of the sheep! Cute mascot! And as usual I love your writing!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312!! She’s been so fun to watch.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Beamer, Cashman and Zeus

It took two days for the main herd to be branded by the family. The branded pairs in two groups would make the first drives for turn out, and the babies left to be born would make the last drive as well as any leftover dries.

The couple decided that the woman needed to brand on the little yellow horse for part of each day. She was dreading going back to roping on a younger colt, especially after he struggled a bit during his introduction to branding the last year. Stepping into his saddle and starting out the little horse surprised the woman. He was excellent. He branded as if he had always been a solid branding horse! He was easy to rope on too, being so short the shot was always right in front of her. He held strong at the peg, and never got excited about any of it.

She still enjoyed roping on her big horse when she brought him back out. He was solid and sturdy, and he felt comfortable to her.

The girls roped mostly on the old sorrel horse. Beamer never put a foot wrong, and he pulled many calves in over the two days for the girls. They were roping hot, and he seemed proud of them. He also seemed stoved up after all the work however, and he was slow to step into and out of the trailer. It made the woman worry that he would be retired sooner than she expected.

The man roped on a slew of horses, because the new horses needed to have the time in roping. He shared his fancy mare with his oldest daughter though, and he was proud to watch them together. The mare and the girl struggled some the first day, but the second they acted like a solid pairing, and they painted a pretty picture dragging calves to the fire.

The girls and their grandfather competed and made bets roping, and they thrived with the games. They worked hard on the ground too, and everyone was pleased with their progress.

The man cut into his hand cutting a calf, and he stepped away for a bit, leaving the youngest and the woman alone on the ground. The girl was excellent help on the ground, and they managed while the man taped his hand up. He was too stubborn to trade jobs with the woman when he returned, so he went back to cutting and ears while she branded and gave shots and the girl tagged and did the nasal vaccine.

When they pushed the pairs back out on the last day they were all tired, the horses and the humans. The woman pulled a premature calf onto the little girl’s saddle who couldn’t make the walk, and she was happy to watch the pair take off with the baby.

The horses and the family would have a couple days to play catch up and enjoy Easter before the work would start again.


----------



## Knave

I am home alone today! Everyone went to a big branding, but I took the day to do a long run and some catch up. It ended up super hot (very odd for April, I’m sure it will get cold again sadly), so I decided to do some things I’ve been dying to do. One was bath Queen, Cash and Mama Pepper. I was excited to give Queen her first bath! Also I cleaned out the water trough for the horses and fish.

I was rinsing off the concrete when I saw this! Mess up all my hard work! Lol


----------



## egrogan

So she didn’t mind her bath I guess?! 😆 🚿


----------



## Knave

Lol @egrogan I’m not sure she loved it, but she seems like someday she will. I think she likes real baths better than showers...

I did work on hobble breaking her this morning too! That she did surprisingly well.


----------



## SueC

Very cute self-bathing picture!  I do like the look of that horse, including the expressions on her face. And isn't it nice sometimes to have a day at home to yourself? To do the things you've been meaning to get around to, etc?

Every time I see you doing things with Queen, I'm thinking about Julian. 

And your Fjordie working cattle is such a lovely "Easter egg" in your photos! 😎

Is you milking cow due to have another calf? Or did she have another one already and I missed it?


----------



## Knave

@SueC thank you! I really think she is a pretty horse, although all yearlings kind of have an oddness to their looks. I don’t know if it’s my blinders or not, but I think she’s fancy looking. Husband is starting to think the same about her, and he says he likes her more and more as he’s around her. I hope Julian is as fun to work with.

It was nice to have a day to myself! Especially right now... I kind of feel like everything has been a whirlwind and life has gotten away from me. It felt good to get a little control back.

Mama Pepper is hugely pregnant. Huge! I need to take a picture of her. Everyone has been speaking to me about her obesity, and I’ve had her on a diet for a time, but she is just huge. I think it’s a combination of genetics and personality, as she’s very lazy.

I also think I’ve the only milk cow in history to be dieted... maybe she has a thyroid issue or something. She is so fat that she doesn’t take care of herself at all. Every day I clean her pen, but somehow she managed to get disgustingly dirty. I have been looking for a day to bathe her, because brushing was no use. She must always lay in her poop, because the corral is very clean and currently bone dry, and yet she had layers of dried poop all down her hindquarters and the back of her belly. It was so bad that some of the hair pulled completely in the bathing and removal of the crust. I think she cannot reach behind the beginning of her belly. Even the beef, who do have a dirty corral, are much cleaner than she.

She is nearing the end of her pregnancy. She is 8 months pregnant right now. It is good and bad timing, because any leppies will require bottle feeding for a time, but I do get to go to my half marathon and not worry about her needing milked.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen

When the woman went out to catch the horses she saw that the fish were laying on the bottom of the trough. She was sad to think they were all dead, and remembered watching Bones wash the wormer out of his mouth into the clean trough. She grabbed a shovel to pick them up below the ice, but she found they had a bit of life left in them. Hurriedly she bucketed the water and the thin ice from the trough and filled a bucket where she placed the fish while she recleaned. It seemed the big koi might survive, and one of the speckled fish. The others all again laid at the bottom of the trough, but there was hope for them.

Queen was saddled for the second time with Zeus’s saddle. This time the woman intended to take her around the pivot saddled in the big wade. Cashman slipped his foot under the rubber mat where the mare was tied as the woman reached over to untie her lead, and he panicked. As he jumped backwards the rubber mat followed him, and the woman simply sat in the saddle and let him have his moment.

When he finished she struggled to get him back by the filly’s lead, but eventually and with some distrust and soft snorting he stood there again while she untied her. The mare showed very little concern about moving in the new saddle, and soon they were loping around the pivot. Junie was with them, and it was her first time keeping up with the loping horses.

The woman figured she would need to stop for the puppy, but Junie loped along happy for the trip. The other dogs ran back and forth, and the mare pinned her ears and watched when they fell in behind her. It was good for the little mare to experience the little dogs running along causing trouble, and it was good for the puppy to stay focused on the woman and lope along where she should be.

The pretty little mare had only one complaint, and it was a common one for her. She wished the big horse was faster. He walked, trotted, loped and ran all slower than she. It irritated her to no end, but the woman felt pleased with the required patience the big horse taught the young Queen.

Both horses were grass hungry, Queen gazing longingly at the green, and Cashman pulling at the woman’s hands to try to stop and eat when they walked along. Once the ride was over the woman hobbled the young animal for the second time, and Queen seemed as though she knew the program and enjoyed her time in the new green grass. The big horse she allowed to wander aimlessly, as he had never been taught.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen (a day late)

The big horse was as stir crazy to leave the house as the woman was when she saddled him. The mare on the other hand, was an odd mix of wanting to be caught and then upset about anything worth complaint. She pulled back when the woman went to throw the blanket on her, and then she pulled back again later for a reason the woman did not know.

She ended up tied on her own by Mama Pepper, and the man teased when he came home that she was in the corner thinking about it. Later, on the trailer ride, something happened to cause rumbling. The black horse’s halter was broken when they unloaded.

Once they were at work the horses were fine; Lucy’s time in the corner did wonders for her personality, and the black horse looked as if nothing had happened in the trailer. The majority of the work day ran smoothly.

The last part of the day was given to getting a lone pair from the meadow. She had been left there when they gathered, and they were convinced the calf was dead somewhere in the brush, but he had made his way out bucking a few days later. The arrival of the calf pleased the woman, and she said she would call the cow Cinderella from then on, as she had a “happily ever after.”

The cow was a rather big animal. When the man stepped into the meadow and around the pair, Cinder shook her head at Lucy angrily, and then took off at a run in the wrong direction. Lucy ran hard and turned hard on the fence with the cow a few times before the man on the buckskin snuck in to try and help turn the angry animal.

She ran the buckskin as well, refusing to give, and took a hard turn on the fence only when the calf accidentally began climbing through the wires. The woman, on the other side of the meadow fence, ran way around and the calf turned back into the meadow side. For a moment they went the right direction, and then Cinder angrily took the side of the fancy mare again.

She would have hit the horse had the man roped the calf, and she debated hitting her in any case, but she was too focused on the direction of her baby. When the calf crawled through on the side of the fence where the bunch ready to be turned out was, the woman and the big horse ran to open the gate between them.

Cinder however had a different plan, and she crashed the fence, leaving bobwire in her trail, the calf and the big cow joined the herd to go. When the woman broke to go get the pair her father called to her to stop. The slick calf and Cinder were just going to be turned out with the herd as they were. Someone was going to get hurt if they continued to battle with the beast.

The men discussed how happy they would be to sell the animal on their way back to the trailer. The woman argued with them. “I like her! She’s a good mother,” she said. It would be a joke now, but likely Cinder would be spending her last year on the mountain. Wild acting cattle were not tolerated well by the family.


----------



## bsms

Many years ago I worked for a biomedical company that had some rams used for research. We had to rope them regularly. I found it almost impossible - and we did it on foot! Those rams hated us and as soon as the rope moved out, they'd twist with incredible speed. They viewed the rope as a threat - understandably given what eventually happened to them - and WOW but those rams could move!


----------



## Knave

@bsms it seems when an animal knows how to not be roped they are always difficult.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen (with a little Bones and Zeus)

The horses were running and snorting in the big corral while the woman trimmed Bones’s hooves and gave him a shot of dex. She missed seeing what had them so amped up, but Bones was standing as well as he ever did, so she ignored the commotion.

When Bones was done and she turned him loose to catch Cash and Queen, the big horse didn’t come to her as he always did, but stood snorting on the other side of the corral. Queen came to her though, and she acted the same as Bones had, nothing was bothering the little mare. Walking back for the big horse she was almost annoyed.

The big horse tended to be pushy on the ground when he was nervous, and she backed him off of her a couple times before tying him to the trailer to saddle. She didn’t like the anxiety still in the horse when she stepped into the saddle, and so she left the little mare at the trailer. It wasn’t until the height of being on the big horse that she saw the herd of antelope. Cashman had such a phobia of antelope that it never ceased to blow the woman’s mind. Why a mustang would be afraid of an antelope made no sense to her.

Logical or not, she argued with the horse to keep his attention on her while she made him work. Nerves were still flowing through the giant when her husband came home, and he told her they needed to run heifers through the chute after lunch.

She decided to leave Cashman saddled and tied short to the trailer, and took Queen back to the corral. Glancing outside occasionally showed he was still watching the antelope, still worried. When her phone rang she was surprised to hear her father say “You have horses running everywhere!”

“Horses, plural? Did the gate come open? Did I not close it?” Looking outside the gate was latched. The big horse couldn’t handle the antelope any longer, and he had broken his leadrope and was running on one side of the horse corral. In the pivot ran the little mare. She looked flashy as she moved, slowing to lift her legs high before rolling back into a run. She had jumped the fence in the chaos. The 5’6” fence.

The woman walked towards her first. The irritation she felt over Cashman’s phobia was a piece of what had her walking towards the mare first, but it was the fact that she was more likely to run into a bobwire fence that continued the direction. “Queen,” she called, “Queen!” The mare stopped her run with her legs again picking up high, her neck arched, and her tail high like an Arabian. She danced quickly to the woman and let her slip the halter onto her pretty face. “You are such a good mare,” the woman cooed as she walked beside the mare back around the fence and into the yard with her arm over the little filly’s neck and fingers stroking the long, soft baby fur.

The man had caught the big horse for her, and neither horse was any worse for wear, excepting Cashman’s continued anxiety. He took Bones’s leadrope and retied the giant nervous horse.

When they returned from the heifers the horse was still high headed with his large muscles tensed. Instead of jumping straight on him, she went and caught Zeus and trimmed his hooves. He was the last on her list, and the big horse still needed to settle. The antelope were gone as far as she could see, and the comfort of the little yellow horse brought him back down closer to himself. She hobbled the mare out to graze, and it was calming to her, watching the pretty little thing work through the soft new grass.

Eventually she put Queen and Zeus back into the big corral and climbed onto her usually sturdy horse. He was almost himself as they loped around the pivot, but when they neared where the antelope had been he looked around anxiously. He jumped into a panicked run when a few heifers came out, convinced antelope may have been to blame.

He settled again and fully when as much as he looked he could not find an antelope in sight. She was happy to get off and turn him loose. She wondered if the horse would eventually overcome his fear if the herd stayed around.


----------



## gottatrot

Crazy! It's interesting Cash is so scared of the antelope. Maybe you'll turn Queen into a jumper.


----------



## Knave

It is interesting @gottatrot, all of the stories I’ve made up for his reasoning are completely silly. I have no idea why he has such a fear of them. Maybe nothing ever happened, he just always hated them...

Queen acted like I expected her to. I know the land she comes from of course, and antelope are par for the course. They bothered her not at all. I think she must have been in the lead running around when Cash got loose, and then those other horses running behind her maybe made her panic and jump. I’ve no idea on that either, just enough to hope she doesn’t make a habit of it...


----------



## gottatrot

It is funny though to make up reasons for horses' fears. When I was riding the other day I was saying to Hero, "See, isn't this embarrassing that another horse has to drag you into the woods because you're not grown up enough to do it on your own?" The other rider was looking at me and said, "I'm not sure they think that way..." She doesn't know me well enough so I had to tell her I was only joking, and it is a way I cope with the behaviors. I think it does help us cope to make up silly stories of what the horses might be thinking when they're scared.


----------



## Knave

It does @gottatrot! One time I had this whole story panned out how there was this evil antelope gang, and they kidnapped him, and I can’t remember about the leader of the antelope gang, but he was important. I was telling it all to husband as we rode around looking for cows gathering I believe, and Cash was snorting and running sideways over some dumb antelope... I don’t think husband thought I was as funny as I did.

Do you remember when the antelope followed us all the way up a canyon snorting at us?! Lol.


----------



## egrogan

If Cash can be scared of antelope, I guess maybe Fizz can get away with being afraid of cows. There are probably as many dairy cows here as antelope there. I do wonder where her fear over cows comes from- she doesn't care about so many things, but the cows are a huge stumbling block. Encounters with cows are really the only small handful of times I've been on her when I've seen her truly, eyes-rolling scared. 

Aside from the cows, when she does a startle in place at something (usually a rock) I often laugh and tell her "you're not scared of that." Even when she starts gawking at something that shouldn't bother her, she mostly agrees with me and keeps going. 

I'm glad I don't have any fence jumpers here! So far I'm still getting away with not even having the electricity on on my fences. If the grass gets too green outside their main pasture, I'll have to prioritize a couple of repairs to connections that got ripped apart with the snowpack this year- Fizz especially has been known to crawl through fence strands when "the grass is greener" elsewhere.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan it’s hard with horses scared of cows. I’ve seen people put them in corrals with cows and it never worked but to make them more scared. There are some who can handle it, but some never do. I guess a phobia is a phobia. I should understand that. Of course they usually get sold, because they aren’t good on a ranch. Lol. I guess if I had an antelope ranch I’d have to sell Cash...


----------



## QHriderKE

My horses are very afraid of moose and elk. The elk spent a large part of the winter on one of the hills overlooking the place, and everytime they were on top where the horses could see them, the horses always got stirred up, as yours were with the antelope. Coming across moose while riding seems worse for the horse than coming across bears and coyotes. Last year I found myself, my dog and my horse all in the presence of a momma Grizzly and 3 babies while I was moving cows. Her babies were all romping around and when she spied me, she gathered them up and casually moved on. My horse and dog seemed significantly less bothered than me! 










I've witnessed antelope put the run on our working dogs, so aggressively that the dogs practically had to hide under our horses while the antelope followed us a while in a very ticked off manner. Antelope are nasty things, I've heard of them even trying to chase guys who were out riding, so IMO your horses' fear is justified!


----------



## SueC

@Knave, that's interesting that Cashman is afraid of the wildlife if he grew up on the range! Were there no antelope where he is from?

Amazing that Queen jumped that high and even more amazing that she came back to you - this is going to be an incredible partnership, and maybe you will end up showjumping for the US Olympic team with her in your spare time! 😋

@gottatrot, I make up funny stories too and talk complete piffle to my horse when I ride him! 

@QHriderKE, you encounter Grizzlies - I encounter kangaroos. The nice thing about kangaroos is that they never attack horses and horseriders. 



egrogan said:


> If Cash can be scared of antelope, I guess maybe Fizz can get away with being afraid of cows. There are probably as many dairy cows here as antelope there. I do wonder where her fear over cows comes from- she doesn't care about so many things, but the cows are a huge stumbling block. Encounters with cows are really the only small handful of times I've been on her when I've seen her truly, eyes-rolling scared.


Sunsmart was like that when I was saddle educating him in 2009. He thought an Appaloosa was a dangerous space alien and jumped on my toes when I was leading him. Any encounter with cattle was as you describe with Fizz; and his specialty was to jump upwards as if from a trampoline and turn 180 degrees in mid-air so he would land in the running-away direction. I battled this for 6 months and am amazed I never fell off with his antics. What cured it was running him with our own cattle, from the time they were small, when we bought this place we're on. And one day he worked out he could chase them and they'd run away, and from then on I've been able to ride even in the neighbour's block when there's 60 mother cows with relatively new calves who get all excitable, follow us around and pick fights with the dog. He just has to make eye contact and move towards them, like the dog does, and then they swerve away. So far anyway!

I happened to be there and with a camera when he discovered he could chase cows in 2011 - and I never get sick of watching this one:






And this was our dog a while back showing what she does when a cow gets too close for her comfort...





I was talking to our neighbour about cattle handling and we were on the topic of how eye contact or the lack of it is a really important part of that at different times. If they're doing something you don't want them to do, you look straight at their eyes - like a sheepdog does - and look away when everything's going how you want it. Which by the way is also really similar to handling teenagers in the classroom! 😜


----------



## egrogan

Knave said:


> I guess if I had an antelope ranch I’d have to sell Cash..


Got a good laugh out of this 😆 I suppose some people do have an antelope ranch though...



SueC said:


> What cured it was running him with our own cattle, from the time they were small, when we bought this place we're on.


The neighbor through the woods behind us on the next road over does have a herd of cows, I’ve considered asking him if he’d want to park some of them on one of our pastures to see if that would help...


----------



## SueC

...and if you can borrow 2-3 little ones that would be even better. Not so small the horses can corner and bully them - at least 6 months old, maybe a year old... then they don't look as huge and scary to a horse. If they live with a bunch of yearling cattle growing into 2-year-olds then they end up knowing them at almost full size... sort of like putting a lobster in a warm pot of water and bringing it to the boil slowly! 

PS: You've got enough space. I'd never put horses and cattle together in a small yard - herbivores get claustrophobic about that. Much better to put them in a large pasture together where they can graze some distance apart when they want to - just like it's good not to introduce new horses into a herd if the space you have the herd in is small... running room is good. That pasture of yours where you've just let them back into looks perfect for an exercise like that. The two species can't freak each other out as much because there's breathing space...


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE I can’t imagine running into a bear or a moose! Aren’t moose rather mean? That would be terrifying to me as much as the bear too. My cousin is working out in Wyoming, and she comes across bears too when she’s pushing cows!

Ozzy’s favorite pastime is running antelope off our property. They really don’t like dogs, and it can keep them from coming back. Ozzy is super aggressive though; he’s the kind of dog that is best for working bulls...

@SueC it surprises me too! I wonder if @QHriderKE is on to something though, and maybe he really did have a negative experience with antelope.

That’s funny about the appy! Zeus, who seems unflappable, does not like white horses or mules. He saw that white mule at the gymkhana and about came apart! Lol


----------



## bsms

Read a book by a champion cutter years ago. He mentioned some horses are too afraid to cut cattle. Said the key with they was to start them on small, submissive cattle and SLOWLY let them work up. Said you could turn them into good cutting horses but only if you taught them at their pace. Trooper was spurred to try to force him to cut cattle. NOT on my friend's ranch. He was loaned to another ranch with the provision that they would NOT try to work cattle on him. Didn't work:








Mia and Bandit both were/are afraid of strange horses. I think it is because they are independent thinkers who don't like submitting to what they don't understand - which in turn means they both have been bullied by other horses when mixed quickly into a bunch of strangers. But they both liked taking charge. I suspect Bandit could be taught to work cattle just fine provided he was allowed to learn it at his pace. But he'll never get the chance. Not a part of my world.


----------



## Knave

You know @bsms, some ‘scared of cows’ horses make excellent cutters. The horse who sent me on an air ambulance flight for my 30th birthday was like that. I actually really like the horse, and it was a mistake of mine plus his fear of cattle which caused the problem on my birthday.

He’s pretty fun to cut on. It adds a lot of that backwards movement. He tolerates cattle for the most part, you just have to be slow at work and do expect him to sell out when a cow rides another cow or a fight starts. All of the cow scared horses have been like that I’ve known.

I think there are some horses more scared though. Those guys just can’t handle it at all. I wonder if Trooper was like that... if not he certainly would be now with all that abuse!


----------



## QHriderKE

@Knave

I've heard that moose are particularly nasty, very protective when they have babies and very territorial the rest of the time. Personally, I've never had an experience with moose, but my horses have strong thoughts on them. Just a couple weeks ago I was moving some cows and I was paying attention to the cows on my right and not the trees on my left where apparently a momma moose and her yearling calf were hanging out. Didn't figure out why my horse was spooky and scooting her butt until I spotted the pair on my way back that way. 

I wonder if a horse that is scared of cows or lacks confidence could be helped in the same sort of manner as a working dog that lacks confidence alone? 
Could take the horse and ride alongside another horse that is confident and enjoys working cows? Even just lead the horse on the ground and chase some cow critters around a pen might help teach the horse that they move away from him and it's ok. My own dog thinks she can devour cows in a few bites if she has her buddies for backup, but is an absolute chicken most of the time by herself. Just recently she was chased out of the pen by a big goofy steer and it took a lot of trying and me chasing the steer a few times before she decided she could stand up to him. She's only 35lbs on days she eats all of her breakfast 😅


----------



## Knave

She’s cute @QHriderKE! I’ve never been around one that’s scared. I was hoping Junie would be a timid sort, because traditionally I’m not great with dogs, but she’s not at all that way. Lol. She will be my second ever personal working dog. I had a Red Bluff trial dog once! He was given to my father as a gift, and they didn’t get along, so he gave him to me. He was a good dog, but when I got pregnant I stupidly gave him away (I didn’t have him long, and husband had something against him).

I don’t know if that would help a horse. I’m glad I haven’t personally owned one, but Partner, who I put a year on, was the only one I truly had a lot of personal experience with. He knew he could move them, and like I said, he was a great cutter, but he just never got over that bit of anxiety.

You could work on him all you wanted. He was super tough and had a ton of go. Not a nervous bone in his body, and he loved people (not past tense I guess. My parents still own him, but no one rides him.). He just would sell out when things got hairy.


----------



## SueC

QHriderKE said:


> @KnaveI wonder if a horse that is scared of cows or lacks confidence could be helped in the same sort of manner as a working dog that lacks confidence alone?


That's an excellent point. When they used to plough train horses, they'd always put a rookie horse with an experienced one in tandem, for learning. Of course, recreational trail riders will know how good it is for a green horse to be going out with a really experienced one who's calm about lots of things (and how bad it is to ride a green horse with a spooky one). And people educating horses for riding will know how useful it is to pony a young horse along on rides before they even get to riding age.

I've got an old clip here of what happened ten years ago - we were setting this place up (no house or anything yet), and the horses had just arrived - when an emu appeared in the paddock adjacent to the horses (off to the right out of camera view). My Arabian mare (grew up with them in her paddock at her breeder's, and saw them many times on the trail with me; they never bothered her. The other two horses, however...

All the horses clocked the emu, my mare didn't care, Romeo decided to run far away, and Sunsmart, as herd leader, tried to herd the mare "away from danger" with him - she looks up and snake-faces him, "Leave me alone!" and stays put while he goes running off, in such confusion that when he picks up a canter down the track, it's disunited...






The presence of the calm mare in this herd taught the others that you didn't have to spook at certain things. Next time there was an emu, Sunsmart didn't try to herd the mare and he and Romeo didn't run away in a blind panic. They were cautious and suspicious, but didn't bolt away. It wasn't long after this film was taken before Sunsmart was completely cool bananas meeting emus suddenly out on bush trails.

Now all our horses graze peacefully with emus.


...this is the current horses - my mare and Romeo died in their 30s years ago; Chasseur and Romeo's nephew (and Sunsmart's half-brother by sire) Julian replaced them.


----------



## Knave

@SueC, and here we are, talking about scary antelope, moose, cows and bears and your horses have seen emus. Hahahahahaha! Emus and kangaroos might just tip all ours over with heart attacks.


----------



## Knave

Oh, @SueC I was thinking about what you said about Queen coming to me! I totally agree. I was so proud of her and impressed that she trotted over. The second I touched her she quit prancing and just calmed completely for the walk back around. She is the coolest yearling ever, and I adore her.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @SueC, and here we are, talking about scary antelope, moose, cows and bears and your horses have seen emus. Hahahahahaha! Emus and kangaroos might just tip all ours over with heart attacks.


...but likewise, Sunsmart would almost certainly spook at a bear, or a moose with huge antlers. In fact, my husband wanted to borrow a camel just to see what the horses would do! 😄


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Bones, Zeus and Cashman

When the woman walked outside in the early morning, the man had already saddled the horses. She was grateful she had oiled her oil skin and chaps, because her saddle was already filled with a wet white blanket. She pulled the slickers off of the girls saddles that they had so carefully tied on the afternoon before; they would need them before they even left the house.

Had she known how the day would go, she would have changed things then, but she felt confident about the clothes they had neatly arranged. When she pulled her mucks onto her feet she mentioned to the girls that was her choice, but they wanted their spurs and instead chose the boots they always wore. Layers upon layers were pulled on, and they left for work in the dark snowy morning.

The drive was slow. Already a rollover had taken place in their area, and it was difficult to see through the blizzard. The woman didn’t assume it would last very long as they stepped into their saddles, and it almost seemed warm there in the dark. The snow reflected enough light for them to start the long drive, and out the gate they began.

It wasn’t terribly long before the wind was pelting the horses and riders with snow and sleet. It was difficult for the woman to force her eyes open with the constant stinging of it, but she pressed forward along with the others. The big horse himself even seemed miserable in the storm, and he was always one to disregard the weather. The occasional young cow or calf gave them a run, and the slick ground made it feel dangerous to chase them and bring them back.

It wasn’t much longer into the day that the woman realized her gloves were soaked through, and when she finally stopped to pee she couldn’t get them back onto her hands. She almost panicked as they quickly went numb and were refusing to work, until she pulled them onto closed fists with her teeth.

It seemed a bit of time went by before she rode near to either of her girls. The oldest girl was known to be particularly tough, and when she realized that the girl was crying she knew how bad it must be for her. “I’m not sure how to help you. Do you want to trade hats?” the woman questioned. Nothing seemed to help the girl. Water covered her red face and an icicle had developed on her glasses.

It was around then that the woman realized her oilskin had hit its own limit, and she felt the water make its way through to her bottom layer. Everything on her was sopping wet excepting her feet, and the cold wind was hard and painful. When she came to the younger girl a bit later the snow covered face of Zeus was surprising. “He’s made for this,” the girl said, but she was sobbing. “It hurts too much; I’m trying but it’s too hard!”

“I think we’re near to where we’ll mother up. We’ll figure something out. Can you make it that far?” “I think I can,” she replied with big sobbing sounds that could only be heard for a moment. The wind blew away the sound from anything but the closest rider yelling. The woman found her husband, “I don’t know how much longer they have in them. They need to warm up.”

It was further than the woman thought until they mothered up, over three miles, and the cows and calves were occasionally breaking back. When the man left for the trailer he gave her his dry pair of gloves. “You don’t look good,” he said concerned. “Just be fast for the girls sake. Thank you for the gloves lover,” she smiled.

The girls each had a dry pair of gloves. When the oldest pulled it from her slicker pocket she continued to cry a little more. “It’s already wet. I’ve never been this cold before.” Both girls agreed. Their grandmother pulled out new hot hands for each of them, and everyone felt the relief, although they only worked while they were dry.

The man was quicker than the woman expected when he came back with the trailer, and the little girl took Lucy from her and went to warm up immediately. The oldest girl hesitated. She was curled around her saddle horn, and it didn’t take much convincing for her to decide to go drive the truck and trailer. She could barely walk when she stepped off of Bones, who had done perfectly for her. Her muscles had cramped up.

It was relieving for the woman to see the man trot back on Lucy and the girls driving the trailer behind. The dry gloves and the hot hands had helped the woman feel better, and the wind had finally slowed to a bearable degree. She understood the girl when her own thigh muscle began to cramp up off and on. Something about the cold seemed to have created the reaction.

The four riders who were left managed the second half of the drive. The woman didn’t know if it were an illusion of the weather, but it felt that there was no time to relax the whole way. The horses agreed with her, and gave occasional longing looks towards the trailer.

When finally they finished and drove home, it was nice to take off the wet layers. Both girls were also soaked through, but the grandmother had stayed dry she said. The man said he would buy better slickers for each of them, but the woman wondered if they would be stuck in another storm so miserably wet anytime soon. She hadn’t been before that she could remember; although she’d been colder, she’d never been so wet. She hoped the next day’s drive would be more enjoyable.

The girls struggled with guilt for quitting the day, but the woman comforted them. “You are both tough as nails. You reached your limit and continued anyways. I am proud of you; I know how hard you tried. You didn’t have an option. I think it must take age to build endurance of something like that.”


----------



## knightrider

What a harrowing story. Sort of a premonition, when you wrote about what a beautiful day you were having a few weeks ago, and then said you expected more snow and cold coming. I am so sorry it was so bad. But I appreciate your writing about it. Do you ever think of putting these stories into a book? I know it would be great.


----------



## lb27312

@Knave I agree with @knightrider... that was a harrowing story.... but you wrote it in such a way that I felt the cold! Like always I appreciate the pictures and your writing the story.... brrrrr looks sooo cold.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider and @lb27312 you are both so kind and have no idea how much I appreciate you both! It was so so cold, and I hope my thigh recovers before my half marathon on Saturday! Big girl’s pelvis and hips are super sore too. I felt awful for the girls. Husband said he didn’t get soaked through either. Ugh!

@knightrider, I was thinking when @gottatrot started another book... I think it would be maybe fun for us all to put together a book as a group filled with short stories. We are so different, and I think it would make an interesting book!


----------



## SueC

Is everyone OK? Does anyone have frostbite or chilblains?

Please give your girls a hug from me. 🐙🦑

I'm sending you a cyberhug. 🌞


----------



## gottatrot

Agree that a compilation of horse forum stories would make a great book! 

That storm sounds like it was beyond brutal. I think I'm pretty tough but I would have been crying too.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think everyone made it out okay.  The actual coldest it got was 21F husband said, so it wasn’t actually that cold. Probably most of it took place in the 30s. It wouldn’t have been that awful cold if it wasn’t for being so sopping wet. I don’t know about the girls, but I am muscle sore today.

@gottatrot I totally understood the crying! I’ve been there before too, where you reach your limit and you almost panic.


----------



## bsms

That is one of the things that impresses me when I talk to my rancher friend. Herding sheep seems like a good life when it is like this:






But ranching is 24/7/365. We got talking a month ago about a time when he had a grazing allotment in the Uinta Mountains during the winter. It was supposed to be a sheltered valley, but temps often topped in the single digits and the sheep needed to be monitored and moved no matter how cold it was. He abandoned the allotment after a couple of years where he estimated his losses at 500+ sheep/year. His sons were doing the range work and they were very experienced but he said you just couldn't keep the sheep alive in that weather. And on a ranch, the work doesn't end just because the weather has turned bad!

Me? I don't ride if I see dark clouds anywhere. I'm a hopeless wimp!


----------



## Knave

That sounds awful for your friend @bsms! Sheep just look for a place to die as far as I’m concerned, but Ruth (the mascot) was exceedingly tough, so maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

The second day of the first turnout had a different feeling to it. There was fog hanging in the air, but with the layers of clothes the woman felt warm and contented. The big horse, for the first time, seemed tired to her off the start.

As the day wore on he seemed to lose that feeling. The storm hadn’t traveled as far north as they were to make mud, but it did just enough to quiet any dust. Many times the man and woman stepped off their tired horses to lead them along, giving them a break from their loads.

The cattle moved particularly easily. Often a calf or two would be convinced their mother had missed the trip, but nothing tried them. They rode along mostly quietly excepting the calls they used to pressure the cattle along. The cows called back and forth, but walked along quickly, trailing far out in the distance.


----------



## Knave

@bsms I don’t know if I’ve ever said this before, but when I was a little girl I wanted to grow up to be a sheep herder. Apparently there is some animosity between sheep men and cattle men, but I was blissfully unaware. It was my fantasy job.

Of course I was told that women weren’t allowed to be sheep herders, and I was told no one would hire me. Lol. By the time I was grown I had moved past thinking I would one day become a sheep herder, but I never lost the fantasy of how much I would love the job. Now, I’ve been one of the people to bring the sheep in while another two people sheared them in big herds in high school, and I’ve sheared my own kids’ little herds of 4H sheep. I do not think I would ever enjoy shearing sheep, but most hire that out anyways.


----------



## SueC

@Knave - best wishes for your marathon! 😎 🤩 🥳

🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️


----------



## gottatrot

SueC said:


> @Knave - best wishes for your marathon! 😎 🤩 🥳
> 
> 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️


Yes!!!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC and @gottatrot!!! I managed to survive it. Lol. Actually, it was a lot of fun once I got past my nerves. I ran too fast the first 5 miles because I was just trying not to panic. I also took the food and ate it right when I finished and ended up getting sick for a couple hours. I will not do that again! I didn’t stretch fast enough either because I ate, and then I watched my aunt run through the finish, and then I was excited with her for a bit and finally I stretched, but not really well. I am so sore now! Another mistake... I have to work today too, and I literally am not convinced I could step on to Cash. I debated riding Zeus, but I remembered Grandpa has a mounting block at the ranch, and I think I’ll use it. Lol

Despite the mistakes I did make, I had a lot of fun. I don’t know why I was so scared. The people were all super nice, and the miles went by so much quicker than I expected because of all the distractions. It was pretty too!


----------



## gottatrot

Congratulations! I think it's like endurance, "To finish is to win." I'm like you, I think runs are fun, I enjoy the scenery and watching the people, but I get nervous too. When I was running last night I was wondering how you did. Too bad you felt sick after. Were the last couple of miles the hardest? They usually are for me. Not mentally, but being sore.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot that is definitely how I felt! I couldn’t believe how fast I ran my first five miles, and I didn’t do it purposely. I told you I didn’t think I could run a 30 min 5k, and my first 5k would have been 26, and I lost my water bottle and had to go back for it! Lol. I ended up 34 for my age, but I figured that was a 1st. lol.

Mile 7 was a struggle for me. I have no idea why. Usually I like mile 7 in practice. The last mile might have been hard, but the girl running next to me started a conversation. Turned out she was from a ranch and her husband was a horse trainer. Then it turned out he was super into the mustang challenges! You can imagine that made the last mile easier.

At about 1/4 mile left a man who put it on, and I’d happened to talk to hollered for me to sprint it. I laughed and told him no, but honestly I could have. I didn’t because it would have embarrassed me. Obviously I ran it a certain speed, and if I came in super fast I figured everyone would be laughing at that. Lol


----------



## SueC

OMG, I'd have trouble running one mile... but I can walk 25km (16 miles) no worries. I've never been able to run, completely wrong build; best I've done is interval sprints on the beach in my 20s and 30s. I'm good walking and cycling and pretending to do dressage tests on foot.

Well done - it must be fabulous to run that far!  Glad you had fun. Got any Vitamin E? It's good for preventing soreness, but also OK to treat.

I've just spent two days solid writing a 4,000 word essay I've now sent off and have basically been a couch potato other than for one evening walk of 4km last night. Yesterday I was very excited about the essay, had 2,000 words and thought I was nearly done. Today it was raining and I was going to edit and write a conclusion and wrote another 2,000 words in the process. I've read the thing so many times it annoys me and I am now convinced it is very bad. This is usual for this stage of writing coma. In reality it's probably got decent points but should be shorter...


----------



## Knave

Oh no! I bet it’s not bad. I’ve done that very rarely in my life and it makes me crazy! Maybe you should have reread... lol

I am going to take e right now!


----------



## SueC

@Knave, @Knave, lower-case "e" is usually ecstasy not Vitamin E! 😂

I believe athletes have ice baths. I prefer warm baths...

Well done, again. 🌞🌟✨💫 I have much admiration for people doing things I think I personally couldn't do!


----------



## Knave

Hahahahahahaha! Thank you @SueC! This is how naive I am. Sometimes I am almost childishly ignorant about such things, which I guess isn’t a terrible quality.

Sadly I was quick to say that, but I apparently am out of E (the vitamin kind). Lol


----------



## SueC

I've been reading too much about the music scene, @Knave... I'm as naive as it gets apart from that, about the practical side of these things anyway...

Have you got any almonds or avocados? Or these other things...









20 Foods That Are High in Vitamin E


This article lists 20 foods that are high in vitamin E. This powerful antioxidant helps protect cells from oxidative stress and is crucial for good health.




www.healthline.com





Oh and the RDA isn't the same as a therapeutic dose. My 500IU capsules have about 335 mg each in them which is way more than the alleged RDA which I think is a bit low... a lot of RDAs just prevent gross deficiencies...


----------



## lb27312

Yay! Congrats on finishing!! I'm super impressed! I have a neighbor/friend that does ride and ties which is kinda like a marathon with a horse involved... she has muscles! Another neighbor goes all over doing marathons. Needless to say when I ask them if they want to walk the neighborhood they out walk me! lol Like @SueC I don't have the build...


----------



## knightrider

Congratulations on completing your marathon! That is quite an accomplishment that I could never do. My hat is off to you!

My niece is a big girl, almost 6 feet tall and built very solidly with a stomach. I cannot understand how she does this, but she runs marathons about once a month, sometimes one every weekend. Disney sponsors one where she runs 6 miles on Thursday, 13 miles on Friday, another 13 miles on Saturday, and then the full 26 miles on Sunday! How can she possibly do that? When I ask her, she just laughs and says it is fun. I cannot even imagine running that much and stressing my muscles that much. And her feet! She often runs in silly costumes when that is encouraged. Needless to say, she is lots of fun.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @SueC, @knightrider and @lb27312!!!! Actually though, @knightrider is perfectly right. I was really surprised at the different bodies running that I saw. Now, I don’t know what the elite athletes looked like. I did see the winner and he had a body that was very athletic and not super skinny. The standard ‘attractive’ athletic.

The people around me though? They were all different! There were girls with a few extra rolls and super skinny ones, tall and short and even very poor postured bodies. The boys were all different too. There was a teenage girl who ran around where I was for quite a while with cute bouncing curls and giving high fives to trees. There were old men who passed me too.

I believe every body was in great shape, and I was excited to see that the shapes were all different!


----------



## gottatrot

Yes, my sister and I are very equivalent runners but built quite different. That is the beauty of running...all different kinds of people can do it. And other than the elites it can be hard to tell who is fast or slow by looking. 

I was quite proud to make my new year's goal of a 5k in less than 28 min last night. I made 27:49. Although @Knave can run faster, this is what is great about running. It is about comparing yourself to your own goals, and you can feel good about yourself because there are always people faster and slower than you, no matter your age, experience or level.

@Knave, now you know what you can do!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it was super downhill, so I was just letting my legs carry me. I could have pushed it faster probably, but a straight or uphill course I still don’t believe I could do in 30 minutes. I don’t mind though. Being able to run it makes me happy with myself.

Guess what, guess what, guess what!!!!! I went to work, and I came home to this in the process!!!!


----------



## knightrider

Oh my gosh! How often does that happen???


----------



## Knave

@knightrider the internet says about .5%, which feels about right. We usually have a set or so a year, but haven’t this year excepting Mama Pepper of course! It’s isn’t often a thing to celebrate, but with a milk cow it’s perfect!

Now, if a male and female are born the female is infertile (Remember Hugo?), but since they are heifers it is even better!!


----------



## Knave

A couple cute pictures!


----------



## SueC

That's so cute, @Knave! And I see you've made them a nice bed too! 😎

Calves remind me of fawns when they are born. That light-coloured one especially! Have you got Red Angus genetics in there somewhere?

Your milking barn is holding up nicely! 

...re running, I've tried. Can do little sprints on the beach as long as nobody is looking and telling me how my technique is all assways - because that's been said many times before (but nobody makes constructive suggestions). I was just sprinting to get my heartrate up when I was living near this remote beach, and didn't care what it looked like. It was even fun. Not on harder surfaces though because then I get hip pain. I have slightly weird hips and knees and been warned not to take up running because of it, especially on hard surfaces - something about hereditary conformation errors in both. But I can walk and cycle with that as it's not so hard on the joints - and I do those well.

If I try to jog on sand it really is hopeless - end up unable to hold myself straight, having stitches (I never get stitches doing anything else), feeling horrible - it's just a miserable thing...

Enjoy your running though, folks. I'll enjoy the things I _can_ do!  Which funnily includes skipping rope...


----------



## Knave

@SueC there is no red angus in Mama Pepper’s line. Her mother was a Jersey x Brown Swiss, and her father a Black Angus. The bull I AIed her to is a Jersey.

I think exercise is good for all of us, whatever it is we choose. You seem to be a person who does a lot of exercise! I used to be a person who did no additional exercise, because I felt like I was an active person (which I am). When I started doing exercise intentionally though I did find a lot of positive results.


----------



## SueC

Have you got a Jersey bull on the ranch? ...or nearby?

Well, excellent, two Jersey cross heifers will make nice milkers too when they grow up. More Jersey than their mother even! You could be starting a little dairy. Cream, ice cream, cheese... 😇

I didn't pick the Jersey cross first time I looked but now that you tell me, their faces are rather dished and they have pointy muzzles - and so that's where the reddy brown comes from...

If we were neighbours I would seriously consider trying to buy one of them off you as a yearling. I always wanted a milking cow. However, at the moment it doesn't fit in the schedule yet...

Our neighbour who helped me with the steers today told me years ago, when we talked about milking cows, that they used to have a pure Jersey when their kids were young. I laughed; if I had a Jersey I'm sure I'd stack on weight because I love cream... and because their milk is so creamy... My neighbour laughed, and told me they put on weight when they had that cow! 

When we first moved to our farm ten years ago I was looking for an Illawarra Shorthorn heifer and would have bought one had I found one - but sadly I didn't. They used to be a very popular niche dairy breed in Australia and when I was a teenager, there were a few dairies nearby which ran Illawarra Shorthorns instead of Friesians / Friesian-Jersey crosses.

I always loved the look of them. They were developed from British Dairy Shorthorns and a few tough local breeds to stand up to the Australian heat etc.


----------



## Knave

@SueC a friend of mine AIs for me. She has a catalog of semen she orders from, but I just had her bring whatever Jersey she had. I know that she has more knowledge of ordering milk cow semen and choosing that I can even imagine.

I would love if you were here to sell you one! My dad told me today I should offer to sell the friend who bred her one first, and if she didn’t take her I’m sure it will be easy to find someone interested.

I milked Mama Pepper’s mother while my aunt was away. We did NOT get along, but she makes the creamiest and yummiest milk ever. I think I gained weight that week!


----------



## SueC

Ah, AI, of course!  I hear Jersey bulls are pretty aggressive - have never seen one though...

So is Mama Pepper half Jersey, half Angus? ...isn't in incredible how the Angus characteristics dominate so much... of course, this may be in part optical illusion because your milking cow seems to be an incredibly "good doer"... 🐮

How's the muscle soreness going?


----------



## Knave

Mama Pepper is 1/2 Angus and 1/4 Jersey and 1/4 Brown Swiss. I think she looks very much like a beef cow, but yes, she does tend to carry some extra pounds. I don’t see the Jersey in her, but others have said she has a Jersey face. I don’t really think so myself.

The soreness is much better today. I think I have a cold, and that makes sense that I got so oddly sore.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy, Bones and Zeus

The weather was stunningly different on the first day of the second drive. Instead of snow, dust hung in the air in the still dark morning. Once the sun finally made its appearance, they were further along than the prior trip. The people and the horses carried a friendly atmosphere, and the sunrise painted the sky in pastels.

The cattle moved easily the entire trip. The oldest girl sang a song to her mother, and they spoke happily. Bones was feeling humorous, and he bullied the cattle ahead of him in a fun for him game. His girl cheered him along, and he never lost energy for the day despite trotting up and down the side of the herd.

Zeus carried himself in a way that was simply focused on the job, while his girl was often distracted by something in her mind. When she got off to walk though she was playful, and she pulled the tails of the slow calves ahead of her.

Lucy and Cashman both did their jobs well. They knew to not be overly ambitious, as the small sorrel was, but they both had a work ethic that always responded to requests of their riders. The only excitement the mare saw was a group of the neighbors calves running towards the herd that she headed off and climbing Echo Point.

The big sorrel’s excitement was when he stepped into the middle of a midsized creature. No one saw anything except for the dark animal flying through the air to disappear into the dusty dark of morning. The big horse began stomping and kicking with his legs trapped in a sagebrush, and the woman held him in place worried that he had stepped into wire. Her mother explained seeing the flying object, and her daughters laughed that the horse was such a massive beast that they felt the ground shake from a distance at his stomping feet.

When they reached the corral which would hold the cattle for the night, horses and riders all were pleased with the day. The pleasantness of it blanketed them all with tired contentment.


----------



## SueC

Sorry to hear you've probably got a bug - get well soon! 🐙

Swiss Brown - wow, you've got access to some breeds that are getting rare! I lament the decline in breed diversity in farm animals since I was a child...

PS: Great photos you just posted! Good to hear nobody was freezing to death this time!


----------



## Knave

SueC said:


> Sorry to hear you've probably got a bug - get well soon! 🐙
> 
> Swiss Brown - wow, you've got access to some breeds that are getting rare! I lament the decline in breed diversity in farm animals since I was a child...


I actually think I’m mostly over it today. I think I was sick before and disregarded my lost voice to the yelling at cattle and my poor stomach on nerves. The stuffy nose was of course allergies...

The girl who AIs Mama also AIed her grandmother and mother. She has anything you could ever want available to order! She would love to experiment, and has tried to convince me to try a more exotic kind of animal. Lol. It would be fun to play with if one wasn’t worried about market value...


----------



## SueC

Bwahahaha, @Knave! 😄 I just realised why I was confused about the bull, and yet you'd said this thing right along...



Knave said:


> @SueC there is no red angus in Mama Pepper’s line. Her mother was a Jersey x Brown Swiss, and her father a Black Angus. The bull I *AIed* her to is a Jersey.


On my screen the lowercase L looks identical to the uppercase I. So I thought the A was superfluous and perhaps an artefact of predictive text. I thought the word got scrambled as I read it as "A-Led". And then I thought maybe you were trying to be poetic. 😂 "I a-led my cow to the bull."

When you actually "AI"ed the cow to the bull... 😅

...if the I had serifs you couldn't misread it as an L...but I did, and you must have wondered why I was still asking if there was a Jersey bull on your ranch...


----------



## Knave

Lol @SueC. I actually figured the exact thing had happened that did! I had debated writing it out in total “artificial insemination,” but then I thought against it. Lol


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

Unloading horses the weather felt ominous. Clouds filled the sky and the wind blew. Cashman carried a nervous energy, and the cattle seemed to feel the same. They moved quickly, and behind them Cash kept spooking forward and dancing along. He walked faster than normal, easily keeping up with the old black horse beside him.

Lucy and the black horse seemed to focus only on the job, and Cash continued to look behind him. When birds flew up he jumped and ran sideways, looking around for any more of the somehow frightening little birds.

The ride went on with the same feeling of fast cattle and dark weather even after the sun was long up. A few drops of rain fell, but not enough to make anything wet.

It was nice to load horses in the trailer at the end of the day. The north wind was beginning to chill all of them.


----------



## Knave

I haven’t been keeping up well this week! It feels like it’s been a rough one... Here’s a picture update anyways.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I had a bet with some family at Queen’s size. She looks small next to Cash of course, and I was ponying her. Anyways, because she looks so small in comparison, they were guessing her short, at like 12hh. I said 14hh, because I know the sizes of those around her. Anyways, I was thrilled to win with a 14.1.

It all made me think about your little mare.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman, Bones and Zeus 

Zeus and his girl seemed to shine in the dark as they made their way towards the cattle. The sun, far still from rising, showed a green tint to the sky brightened by a moon glowing strong. It was the first day of the last big drive north.

The cows trailed out quickly off the start. One still dry cow was scratching her neck on a brush while the others trotted away. Buried in the grease wood she didn’t see the big horse trot up on her until the woman cooed at her. The cow jumped back and shook her head, playing with the big horse until the woman hollered at her.

The beginning was all the same, trotting to keep up with the cattle. The sun came with surprising heat, and a few of the tiny calves drooled and struggled to keep up. The woman’s father took off at a long trot back to the ranch for the trailer instead of sticking with the normal plan. They were able start to rope the stragglers early on and load them into the trailer.

They played musical horses too. The big horse was sore from the gravel on freshly trimmed feet, so the woman traded the girl for Zeus, as she seemed to enjoy plodding along in the softer dirt out from the road. Zeus made the woman giggle. He was ready to zoom around, pinning his small ears at any animal in the wrong spot. After a bit, the older girl rode Cashman and her mother Bones. Bones was harder than he once was, but he was still one to enjoy his day, which carried over to his rider.

The older girl wasn’t a fan of riding the big horse off in the softer dirt, so she traded back quickly. A fighting cow made her drop her rope off of Bones, and when the girl went back to get it he reared up several times, and he debating blowing up. This was an irritation for the girl’s grandfather, and he traded her horses for a time frame.

Cashman was in the trailer in place of Lucy, who the woman rode for the remainder of the trip. The following day would require no road travel, and she wanted her big horse sound for that day and the big branding which would follow. Lucy was exceptional, and the woman roped several calves who needed loaded on the fancy mare.

Eventually the man was no longer driving the trailer, and he was riding the old black horse when the day ended in place of the woman’s mother.

It was a pleasant day despite the heat. It was fun for all of them to trade around horses and laugh at their differences. The icing to the day was a surprise watermelon the woman’s father brought out and cut up at lunchtime.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy, Beamer and Zeus (yesterday)

There was a beauty to the day from the beginning. Little pink and purple flowers covered the ground, and the grass was starting to grow green under the sagebrush. The sun rose with its golden glow, and it shined off the distant alkali.

The cows moved out well in the beginning, and continued with the exception of three small calves. Two were just slow, while the third looked around in a lost way missing its mother, trotting different directions which often were not towards where he would eventually find her with the herd.

The couple and their girls were stuck with the three, while the herd made its way alone far ahead of them. The most pitiful of the three required a person to walk behind him, literally pushing most of his steps. They had one shot of loading the calves when they would pass the parked trailer. There the woman’s mother had waited behind to help them, while her father was up with the herd.

Since she was the one walking behind the tired calf, the oldest girl simply handed down her rope for the woman to place on the calf’s neck while she hurried back on to pull her rope down for the other two. The man roped the other slow calf, who came to life quickly. He bucked and bellered, and he ran up the rope so that the man couldn’t get off to load him. The woman, instead of roping the leftover calf, jumped out of the saddle and tied the big horse to the trailer with her reins.

She loaded the fighting calf for the man, and then talked the girl through dragging the tired calf towards the trailer. When the calf pulled against the rope she ran over to add a leg through the loop. It was a struggle for her to load the calf, for his big body constantly tried to slip under the trailer with his refusal to help.

In the meantime many loops were thrown at the trouble making calf with the weird mouth, and luckily for them a younger cow had run back to the trailer when she heard the crying calves. When she realized her calf was back at the herd she took off towards them, taking the last calf with her. The woman realized her favorite reins were hanging by a tread after all of the trouble.

Once at the herd, they were stopped to mother up. Little cowbirds sat on the gatepost, and feeling of contentment washed through the woman. They all watched as a cow reached up to smell the birds on her way through the gate, and they flitted off the post.

A different yellow flower was occasionally peeking through, and the cow birds became many. They were not afraid of the horses stepping next to them, and they made their way along with the herd. It was joyful.

After they made their destination, they had another job ahead of them. The neighbors were having a big branding, and the family owed them the work. Their horses were already tired pulling in, but they drug many calves. The woman, who rarely headed, ended up heading the majority of the time on her big horse. Even the old calves meant nothing to the beast, and he complained not at all.

It was a productive and tiring day, and by the end of it everyone was ready for bed.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen (a day late again)

The little mare was saddled and ponied alongside the big horse. They were going somewhere new, and the mare wished the big horse would hustle. She pinned her ears and took a lunge towards biting him, only to be insulted when the woman tapped her shoulder with her boot. She only wanted to move faster than the big horse’s plodding trot.

The dust flew up around them on the road cutting through the tall brush. It made the mare want to buck in a joyful way, but the big horse kept plodding and she was stuck keeping next to him.

He took her out in the brush a few times. This was nothing new to her, and she knew how to through it easily. What was new for her was the grease wood. It had sharp points and was painful on her young delicate skin. When she decided to jump a piece she didn’t have the slack to get around, it shouldn’t have surprised the woman. The woman however was awed at the filly’s ability to fly. She expected her to blow up when she hit the ground, because jumping with a saddle was a different feeling for a young horse and often scary. The mare hit the ground wide eyed, but she calmed quickly.

When they came home the woman decided to show the mare the feeling of weight in the saddle. She tied the big horse to the trailer, and she placed her foot in the filly’s stirrup. The mare didn’t react to the saddle pulling, and she stepped back onto the ground. She stepped into the saddle next, and again the filly had no reaction. The filly had been sat on many times, and so saddled she was fine. The woman smiled as she stepped back onto the ground, and she quickly unsaddled the two horses and rinsed them with the hose.

The woman still wondered at what color the mare would turn. Everything about the young Queen held an exciting promise of the future.


----------



## egrogan

Such an exciting time for her! Can't wait to see how the color works out.


----------



## Knave

I haven’t been good at keeping up! We’ve done a couple more brandings, moved some bulls, and went out on the alkali for Mother’s Day. Cash seems to be coming out of his tender footedness, so I’m feeling hopeful that he isn’t stone bruised. Beamer went for most of our days and he seemed very happy about it, although Bones of course is very angry. I mostly left Queen alone, but I did bring her in and brush her out most days.

Although I am unhappy with myself for making hoof changes too close to a rocky day, I am very pleased with the alterations I did to my trim on Cash. He seems (on soft ground of course) to be moving much more freely. He is picking up a lead he often struggles with, and I have felt no indication of tripping. I didn’t realize before how much I was allowing dead sole to effect my visual.


----------



## gottatrot

Great pic!!!


----------



## bsms

I love the alkali picture! It's good to have fun while out riding. I know people take pleasure in showing and competing, but it seems some forget to just have fun with horses.

Years ago, in a discussion about how CRITICAL it was to keep a shoulder-hip-heel vertical alignment, I posted these pictures:















I was lectured on how terrible that was and how NO ONE ever rode that way because we're soooo much smarter than the cowboys of 1910 and 1888 were. I tried to point out I had tried it and often found it a good thing. I got hammered on that, too. Mind you, it isn't ALWAYS the right approach, but it has worked well enough for me that I modified my Abetta to make it easier to slide my feet forward when I want. I've concluded your feet, like your balance, need to adjust with what you are doing at the time rather than follow some idealized image of riding. There are times my legs seem to just curl under me of their own accord, and others where long and forward just feels good.

I couldn't help noticing these pictures:
















*I get the feeling your family would look very natural in a photo of an 1800s cattle drive!*​


----------



## Knave

Lol @bsms, those discussions of what absolutely has to happen for correctness kill me! It is in the way over education seems to forget the basics and the ability to flex with the situation.

Our legs forward, like your cowboy pictures, tend to slow a horse down. If we put pressure on them (the way we’ve started them) they will stop and back up. A simple forwardness asks for one to slow down a bit and hold themselves back. It works really well, and becomes completely natural for anyone riding horses started like that.

ETA: I over state the “started that way” because a horse not started that way will panic if you add pressure to their shoulder.


----------



## Knave

Zeus, Cashman and Queen

The small girl from the neighboring ranch was a spitfire. She was beautiful, headstrong and fearless, and full of big ideas. The woman was doing yard work when she started getting texts about the girl coming over to trick ride. She had asked the woman at their branding if she could come and learn tricks.

The woman pulled Zeus and Cashman out of the corral, and added Queen for a learning experience. She saddled Cash and was starting Zeus when the wild child and her mother pulled into the yard. The girl was tiny, maybe five-years-old, but she jumped in to brushing off the little yellow horse and listened while the woman explained the trick saddle.

She took them all into the semi tall dark green grass. It was a good place to learn tricks, and made for happy horses willing to mostly stand around. The little girl had no hesitation on the yellow horse. She tried every trick the woman taught to her, and Zeus willingly obliged. The girl knew intuitively how to preform, adding a bit of spice to every trick.

The little white dog came running to lick to yellow horse’s nose. The women discussed the two animals, and their similar personalities. They were both a bit stubborn, happy, and both truly kindhearted and tolerant. All of the animals of the youngest daughter’s showed those traits. They laughed, because the attitudes of the younger daughter’s animals and her own were very similar.

They discussed the possibility of selling the little yellow horse, and the conflicting emotions and ideas surrounding that. He had been purchased with an intent to bring the girl college money, but he had become impossible to replace. He was the horse who could teach anyone anything, and never with an irritated bone.

Later, when Queen acted nasty and Junie kept threatening to bite the child and her mother, they laughed again at the matching cranky personalities of the dog and the mare. “Maybe that is who I am meant to be,” the woman giggled.

After they drove away she got back onto the big horse and ponied the young mare away. At the round corral she decided to give the mare a bit of exercise. The mare took off easily, but she hopped her hind end up as a threat to the woman. The woman knew it was an empty threat, but she asked the mare to move out more quickly for a couple circles for each threat.

She had never put any pressure on the mare before, and the mare responded exactly as she expected. She was truly a sensitive kind, and she was watching the woman intently. After she overcame her attitude, when the woman would say “whoa,” the mare would slide to a stop. She had know the mare was capable of spinning, as she was developing that skill on the ground, but she was surprised at the fancy stops.

When they came home she bathed both the big horse and the young fancy mare. It wasn’t until she was brushing them off to put them away that she recognized the mare was horsing. Her attitude made sense then, and into the corral she walked threatening all of the other horses. The woman hoped she would always be so quite about cycling, and was excited about the future with the fancy animal.


----------



## egrogan

I love cool little kids like this one. Looks like a fun day.


----------



## Knave

Me too @egrogan! I am starting to like a few of the littles around. There are four very small girls I know that I truly enjoy. I seem to be developing more patience as I age.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, looking for a career change? Saw this posted on FB and immediately thought of you and your girls: https://www.backstage.com/casting/d...18c5498tz9O7cuejP-57nM4iK8oYZoKhnZKaUyAX4K9Sc


----------



## Knave

Oh man, that does look perfect @egrogan! Little girl and I could trick ride and big girl could sing!!! It would make me question my life choices, but the pay wasn’t as appealing as I would hope to make me take a leap.


----------



## lb27312

@Knave! That does look like a perfect gig!! Yeah pay could be better but the cost of living there isn't too high and the riding is awesome! Weather not too bad either! lol Great pictures as always!


----------



## Knave

@lb27312 maybe I should consider it more seriously. I forget about cost of living. Here it is extremely high, and that wouldn’t cover a family of four by any means. Now, if we could all get a position there it might be pretty great, but the girls are under the age requirement. Then I wonder what future would be in it... for my big girl I could see a big future. We know she can sing and she is very pretty, but the rest of us might be outta luck in the long run. Here we look to owning the ranch someday, and there is the obvious long term future.

Water and legal issues do make our future look bleak, but having faith that they will work out is all we can stand on.


----------



## bsms

I think I've done that before. Not intentionally, but I think I've done it....

;>)


----------



## Knave

Lol @bsms. I doubt you had her pizzazz.  lol


----------



## Knave

You cannot bath a cow around here without a lot of help.


----------



## SueC

Hello @Knave! 🎃 I'm surfacing from harvesting pumpkins etc - and must say I _love_ the photos on this page. I always say that and it's always true, but there's extra amazing pictures in this lot and you're all looking so wonderful! 😍


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC!!! Everything looks a little better with springtime in the air!


----------



## Knave

I don’t have a story to tell, well, I could I guess, but I do have news in any case! Lucy made her trip north to meet her new beau! He was better than I expected in real life. He is very expressive and kind, and he is handsome to boot. I am looking forward to seeing if she gets bred. She didn’t seem responsive today (they made an effort to hand breed today and will continue to), although she was very tail swatty.

I think she is at the beginning or the ending of her cycle. I’m afraid it is the end, as I thought she was in heat on Friday. We had obligations to tend and couldn’t take her until today. They will bring her back into heat medically if she doesn’t show improved signs tomorrow.


----------



## bsms

We had a Border Collie we tried to breed once. When she got to where the stud dog lives, they were rounding up cattle. Both dogs were FAR too interested in the cattle to pause for mere breeding! It was the only time we tried, unfortunately, since she was instinctively a fine stock dog. She got a chance for one day to work on my friends sheep ranch and he said he's gladly take her on the spot....but we kept her. She believed her primary job was to watch our youngest daughter:


----------



## Knave

She’s a beauty! Your daughter of course was too. I like a dog who believes the children are their priority.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The days had been carrying with them a lazy feeling. The sun shone hot, and the green grass and dandelions had a cheerfulness after the cold winter. Snow was forecasted to come back to the valley, but the woman and the little mare could only feel the warmth of the days presented to them.

The big horse was being doctored for a stone bruise, and since he was out the yearling was getting the best of the attention. She enjoyed any time given to her, and showed the woman her affection continually. She whinnied loudly to her whenever she opened the door of the house, and she followed the woman’s daily activities looking over the fence and nickering softly.

Finally her hooves were where the woman wanted them to be after yet another trim. The mare was kind and patient about having her feet done, but they had gotten out of shape and taken several different trims to come back to where they belonged. This was the first trim that was simple and correct, and the fancy Queen seemed as pleased as the woman about the quickness.

After the trim the pair did groundwork in the freshly rolled dirt area set aside for riding. They called it an arena, but it lacked any walls to make it such. The mare was excellent, doing anything the woman asked of her. When they finished up the woman took her into a grassy area and watched her graze along, wondering if she were a grey horse or a roan. The little birds sang loudly and they fell again into the lazy happiness surrounding them.


----------



## Knave

B





















Queen has a different look with braids.


----------



## Knave

And today....


----------



## egrogan

Wow. Don't envy you that!! Can you believe it's up in the 80s here today?


----------



## Caledonian

That must be a shock to the system. Is that normal for your weather?


----------



## Knave

Oh, I hope you get to enjoy it @egrogan!! It was hitting the 80s here for a while. I feel like I took advantage of the nice days! Now there is supposed to be snow for four or so days. The timing isn’t terrible because Cash is still poulticed for his hoof. It looks like he must have gotten a rock lodged up by his frog and created an abscess. It is draining now and I’m sure he’ll be good to go here soon, but at least it’s not so sad that we can’t go rope.

@Caledonian I don’t think we usually have snow storms in later May. I always feel like May is when it starts to be warm. We tend to have a freeze in early June every year too, but not snow. This is a hard place to garden I tell you! The growing season is so short and it gets hot fast when it does. I imagine my horses aren’t particularly happy with the cold day.


----------



## SueC

The weather here on the South coast of Western Australia went from warm and balmy to Arctic over the weekend and there was snow on Bluff Knoll, although you had more at your house! Read this to see how excited people get about snow in WA... 😅









Hikers wake to first Bluff Knoll snowfall of 2021


Snow has been recorded on WA’s most famous peak for the first time in eight months as the State shivered through one of its coldest days of the year.




thewest.com.au





If I had to put money on it I would say Queen won't grey out. Solid with stippling or roan is my guess...


----------



## Knave

I am hoping you are right @SueC! It’s not that I don’t think she would be a pretty grey, but that I think she’s particularly fancy as is. I love the tall socks and the blaze, and I like the white spotted patch on her belly.

The news around here is not anything worth writing about, which is why I’ve been kind of silent. Cashman is still lame. The abscess burst and seemed to heal in the left front, and then a surprise abscess burst in the right front. I’ve been doctoring him, and over thinking about whether to put shoes back on him or blame the fact I let him get too long and changed his trim.... I believe it was the latter. I like his trim now, and he stayed sound working those drives with longer bare feet, so theoretically he could be sound bare foot... it’s a lot to ponder.

I’ve come to the conclusion for now to heal his feet barefoot and then ride him this summer (there isn’t much difficult footed riding) and see what I think. Maybe he will get shoes back on. I’m not adamant either way, but trying to find the best course. With his giant feet and tendency towards tripping, I do not want to go the boot solution as of yet.

Maybe I will just shoe him... it’s all very conflicting.

Then Zeus got hurt two days ago! He is very lame, and he tends to be exceedingly tough, so this is a stressful story. We believe he was kicked in the right shoulder, but it was muddy, so he could have slipped and pulled something too. He has been improving quickly. The day I pulled him out of the corral he almost couldn’t walk at all, and I was afraid he broke his shoulder. Now he has a mild limp.

I gave him banamine that first day, which got him moving again, but possibly too much, so he hasn’t gotten it again. He is alone in the smaller corral while he heals.

As you probably remember, Lucy is gone being bred. It ended up she was coming out of heat, so they short cycled her and she should be back in within a couple days.

That said, we are three horses short. We have to work this weekend, and can fill in with the old black horse of my parents’ that is now semi retired (not the new old black horse lol). Unless we shoe the fat little horse there whom I messed my back up on, there are not enough horses to go around. Considering he’s been ridden once or twice in the last two years, he probably would be a difficult ride. Lol

I’m not sure what we will do tomorrow. I think I will skip Saturday, which is for the neighbors anyways. Without a horse what do you do?

On another not positive note, the mare of my grandfather’s died yesterday. She was fine in the morning, and when my father went to take something down in the afternoon she was laying down dead. I don’t know why she died, but she was an old mare. I am grateful to her for holding on until my grandfather passed. She was a very nice mare.

I will ever remember her patience while he was climbing off onto the steps. His legs would go numb while he rode, and he had to lean on the mare until the feeling came back for him to step down the stairs. The mare never let him down, and I believe she would have stood statue still in an explosion, knowing how important it was.

She was a cowy and quick thing, and they both in their old age worked like bosses. I had a lot of respect for Lady, and I will remember her forever.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, loved the story of your grandfather's mare. Some horses just _know_ when a person needs something extra out of them. I wish I knew how they develop that sense.

Sorry to hear about the injuries to the boys. Hoping everyone heals up quick.


----------



## bsms

Sometimes wish they also had "Love" buttons. And maybe a "BS" button, too - but not for this thread!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @bsms and @egrogan. I’ve been thinking about the mare today, about her and my grandpa. My uncle started Lady, and he showed her in many cuttings and won some money. When she was ten he knew my grandpa needed a horse, and I’m sure with much pride he sold her Lady. Grandpa wouldn’t have just taken her, but I’m sure she was worth a lot more than he charged him. 

Grandpa did a lot of work on Lady. I remember my husband’s favorite story was one day when Lady was cow fresh, and she sat down to work something out for Grandpa, and then she got a bit too excited and took a jump. Grandpa wapped her with his romal, but my husband said he was smiling from ear to ear.

He was an excellent horseman, but he could surely ride a bronc in his day. He even qualified for nationals, but he never went because of the money and needing to work. I’m sure that husband was right and he was smiling big when the mare took a jump.

This is him and Lady around that time, and the second picture is of him riding a horse called Cornflakes.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Queen

With the big horse still out, the little mare was getting loads of attention. The woman bathed her and rewrapped her tail, and went about doing groundwork. The mare held a bit of anxiety about lunging. The woman was just beginning to teach her the idea, and the young horse wasn’t quite certain she understood or cared for the idea.

The woman could send her at a walk easily, but if she asked her to trot the mare would get a bit wide eyed. Instead of confusing the situation, the woman asked the older girl to saddle Bones. He needed ridden before work the following day anyways, and the woman figured walking to her parents’ house and using the round corral would be simple if the girl were along.

So that is what they did. The girl rode next to her mother who walked and led the mare. They talked about the horses and their day, and when she came to the round corral the girl rode away to where the arena sat.

Queen understood the round corral, as she had been in it a couple times prior. She was easy to send out, but argued about rolling back to the right. She considered worrying about where Bones had gone, and the wind was blowing perfectly to carry the sound of Cash calling from home. The mare called back a couple of times, but quickly paid attention to the woman again. She also calmed down and loped easily in both directions.

When the woman led her into the arena the girl stopped loping circles. She wanted to play with the new calves, and her mother smiled at the idea. “I will use Queen in the way I would if I were riding her, and try to use Junie!” They laughed as she led the young Queen into the corral with the calves.

Queen had never been close enough to cattle to be able to work one, but as the woman sorted a calf out she quickly understood the game. She felt like Bones had as a colt. She was too aggressive and excited, but unlike Bones she was easy to pull back. She was a much more sensitive type of horse, and a soft touch on the halter brought her attention to the woman. The mare used her body exactly as she should have, intuitively knowing the game.

The girl and the small sorrel were thrilled when their turn came. Because the calves had never been worked before, they were only allowed to pull out one of the gentler ones. The calves were oddly friendly, one even licking the woman’s hand when she turned him back.

As they walked back home they talked excitedly. The girl enjoyed playing the game again, and the woman was enamored with the fancy filly who followed along behind her.

When they came home the man was just returning from work with the old sorrel. “Let’s load Queen real quick!,” the woman hollered. “Now? Really? Why not later?” “No, now. Why not?” Queen had not been asked to load in a trailer excepting when she was ran into a truck after being gathered and when she was loaded from the chute when the brought her home.

The mare did as the woman expected her to though. The man led her in and he backed her out, and nothing bad happened. The mare was always a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Knave

@SueC, to continue the discussion from @bsms ‘s journal.

Catch up- Cash’s opposite foot was just me imagining things, but his abscessed foot is still sore and draining.

Yes SueC, my husband is pretty efficient! Our ranch is now based where it is, but when my Grandpa’s father died it was a larger ranch. It was split into two, the best being handed down to his older brother (and his mother was in there doing this allocating). I’m not sure how grandpa ended up buying this piece of it or exactly how that worked.

My husband comes from a ranch in the same valley as that other original part of ours. It is still in the family, handed down now to my cousins. They all teased my husband before we met that I was off limits when he came down to work a ranch in my valley.

The ranch my husband came off of was purchased by his father. Actually, it was a trade for a farm in a larger city. That farm is now a hospital and my brother-in-law runs the ranch he traded for (he passed away 10 years ago).


----------



## Knave

Beamer and Bones

Suddenly it seemed the only using horses in the corral were Beamer and Bones. Zeus looked sound, but the family wanted him to have two or three pain free days before returning into work. The big horse was still fighting the abscess in his hoof, and Queen was far too young to actually ride despite what the filly believed. The two sorrels were the only horses caught because of this.

The littlest girl borrowed the old black horse called Spider, pulling him from the retirement pen. They all laughed that it was a day for retired horses, although the other old black horse and Beamer were yet to hold that distinction. The family hoped neither would be finished with work for at least a couple more years.

After a long trailer ride they unloaded horses. With the lack of horseflesh, the man stepped astride a red motorcycle that he held a distaste for, and he flew over the mountain and disappeared. On his bike he gathered a large area, minimizing the country the horses had to cover.

Flowers bloomed all around the mountains that they covered, and a sweet smell hung in the air. Even with the aid of the bike, they traveled and climbed long distances bringing together the cattle they found within. The woman and her daughters found themselves bringing the spread cattle from the bottom. Bones and his girl pushed further and further away, and his loneliness was somehow kept in check. Maybe it was that the horse was growing older, or maybe he was simply excited to be at work, but he did his job with rare complaint. That complaint was in the water, and yet he managed to cross without too big of battles as they worked into steeper country.

Beamer was a good mountain horse. His age seemed of no effect to him as he pressed up the mountain and through the maze of downed trees. The black horse pushed as well, but he seemed more cautious of the rocky and steep areas, ever aware of where his feet were landing.

When they made it to the creek with the pairs, a set of bulls began fighting. Calves rolled down the ridge in their wake, and the riders pushed out of their way. Eventually the bulls split the creek, and the footing left them no room to argue.

Often at the bottom, Beamer pressed through the willows as only an experienced horse could. It made the woman proud of the old sorrel under her, and it brought memories of working on a riverbed years before when the old man was a scruffy and awkward looking youngster. She wondered if fighting the willows brought memories back to him as well.

The little girl hated this part of the drive. She was frightened of the footing and the steepness. She was afraid when the bulls fought and when calves turned to run. She hated the willows and the tall brush, and for her it was simply an afternoon to live through. She managed to do her job through her fear, much like the little sorrel horse her sister rode. He also hated the footing and the brush. He hated the water and wouldn’t have been forced up the bottom no matter the consequence. Oddly enough, he was exceptionally sure footed and ambitious. His girl had to feel some pride in his improvement, but anxiety coursed through her as well.

The man was footback by then, because the bike couldn’t do what the cattle and horses could. He walked with a big stick, trying to spook hidden cattle from the thickest areas.

The woman’s father seemed as pleased with the day as she was. He enjoyed the scenery and the horse he was riding. He enjoyed his family being along, and although not one to display much emotion, he mentioned that he would be happy to find the end of his life in that moment. The beauty around him and the horse below him were as much as he could ask for.

Eventually they made it to where they left the cattle, and one push over a ridge found them easier riding back towards the trailer. The woman watched as they passed through different colored flowers. In a spot of flowing shrubs the sweet smell changed to one similar to roses, and it seemed the perfect day minus missing the main horses.


----------



## QHriderKE

Crashing bulls through willows, creeks and steep footing is also a time that I just want to live through!


----------



## Knave

I could understand why @QHriderKE! When I am on a colt I am feeling the same exact way. I feel that way when I am on Bones too... lol. I would have felt good on Cash I think, but Beamer is a heck of a mountain horse too.


----------



## Knave

Beamer

It was only Beamer who was caught for the neighbor’s big branding. Bones didn’t tolerate places with many riders, and the family had left the idea of forcing the horse into it after the last time when be bucked and self mutilated while tied to the trailer for eight hours. Not only was it sad, but it was dangerous to the children wandering around and even a bit embarrassing for the scene which it caused.

This time it was the woman who borrowed a horse. She borrowed the new old black horse called Blake. Blake was a terrific branding horse, much like her own big horse or the little old sorrel Beamer.

The two girls were stuck at the trailer when the riders left to gather. It was only man and woman and her father then, as they were early and apparently anxious to get going. As they rode through the boggy waters they saw a paint trotting out towards them. With the help of the paint called Deets, a forever green broke horse now in his teens, they gathered the water filled meadow.

The meadow was not small, and so each rider made their way into their own sections. Beamer and the man trudged water without much thought, at one point even he bogged the horse to his hocks, but Beamer continued pulling through the deep mud.

Blake seemed to have experience with water and bogs, and he pressed through mud just as deep in areas without ever panicking. Had he gotten nervous he would have been in a problem, but as he thought through his predicaments he made his way. Baby calves questioned crossing areas, and sometimes found themselves struggling, but each made the swims.

The woman found herself entranced with the water birds that surrounded her and the calls that they made. They had a gentle feel to them, and flew around her horse and the cattle she pushed without seeming fearful. Sometimes, especially fancy birds made the woman forget her job. She sat still on the statue of a black horse and watched them fly.

Once everything was gathered and the neighbors and the help had all arrived, they headed and heeled the calves for branding. The little sorrel still pulled as if he were young, and not the small horse he was. The man roped on him for the first half of the branding, and he roped well, so the horse pulled many calves in.

For the second half, the oldest daughter roped on the old sorrel. She often refused to rope in public, as the pressure of it seemed to overwhelm her. She roped well though, and even headed a few calves without anyone knowing it was her first time heading. The old horse held himself with pride, and never let the girl down.

Blake was just as sturdy and handy for the woman. They mostly headed, but he was wherever she asked him to be. She liked things slow in a branding pen, and he had no problems meeting her calmness. When times asked for speed his athleticism and knowledge had him always in the perfect spot.

They each were happy with their day. The youngest had spent hers watching the smaller children. Two managed to get bucked off of a pony in her care, but they had it coming in refusing to mind, and all ended the day healthy and happy.


----------



## Knave

On a side note- my father said that Spider was so happy to be used yesterday that when he was back in his corral he was proud and chasing all of the horses around. When he went to catch horses today he ran to the gate whinnying. That made me happy.

The other thing that was funny was little girl explaining the kids getting bucked off. Neither was the owner of the pony. One was the girl who trick rode and the other a small boy who’s family works on the ranch. Little girl was yelling at them because he was kicking the pony in the flanks.

The pony took off in a run away, and then she went to bucking. The boy came off after dragging along on the girl’s legs. She kept on for a while. The pony was bucking and going after her actual owner, trying to bite her for the nonsense happening. The girl fell off. Then she did a half wrong cartwheel.

The girl came to me when she saw me later, “I did a flip, just like you said!” I almost busted up laughing. I had told her that you fall trick riding sometimes, and if you are performing you do a trick like a cartwheel after you fall.


----------



## Knave

Cash is looking better today!! I was about to make an appointment to get his hoof xrayed in the case he had something lodged in it. I thought we would have seen, but I’ve heard of things like that being unseeable.... the penicillin definitely turned him around. I never got a picture of him poulticed @SueC! He kept managing to rip them off because he is so stinking big and when he spooks occasionally he just pulls right out of them. It was so frustrating!

He was able to see the chiropractor today too! She called him fat, but I do think he’s just a big muscled horse and different built. She said he stayed in fairly well. He did have two ribs that were out pretty decently, and some of his backbone needed work that she said was common for any horse doing a lot of roping. He was less determined to kill her this time, but it still took two of us monitoring both ends to keep her from being bitten or kicked.

She checked Queen just because, and one rib needed adjustment, and Queen seemed very grateful.

Zeus is back to sound too! Another day off or two for Cashman and maybe everything will be back to normal minus the mare being gone.


----------



## Knave

Just a random update on things without any good stories-

The mare is home! Fingers crossed that she took. She seems pleased to be back. After she finished cycling it took a couple days for us to go get her, so she got to live down with the 4H animals there. Lol

Cash got over being very lame, but he was still tender footed with those shorter hooves. I was debating shoeing him when I came across a thing I wanted to try. It is a resin wrap made to have give. It offers the protection and consistency of a shoe, but the flexibility of a hoof in theory. It did have an American outlet (I think maybe it’s a European company, I’d have to look though), and I was able to purchase a kit. (The reviews I read were glowing, and I did read a lot of hesitation from others which I completely understood. I decided to try it anyways.)

I have no issue with shoeing, it is simply the arguing between my husband and I about when it needs done. Lol. I can theoretically do it myself, but I’ve always been scared of the nailing part. I do trim everything myself, but those we shoe he takes over. It is nice to have a solution that keeps us both happy. (I like barefoot and the benefits of that world, but I have no qualms with shoeing.)

Today I finally had the wraps and the morning to give it a go. He tip toed in over the gravel, and when I finished he walked away perfectly sound looking. What a relief after the last three weeks! We will see how they hold up and what the end result seems to be in time.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Lucy, Queen and a little Junie B

Cash had gone to the arena and roped a couple days, but they hadn’t done any team roping. Lucy had never been out of a box. When the woman heard her father say they were going to spend the evening team roping she was thrilled. She had asked them time and again the year before, but only her girls had played that game with her. That had left her heading, and although it was a good and slow start for the big horse and Zeus, it hadn’t gotten them very far. Cash was not a fast enough horse to be a head horse.

Junie B helped the woman bring the cows out of their corral. The pup was starting to turn it on. Naturally she was always in the right spot, and she was very willing to follow commands. A slight fear of cattle still held in the puppy, but she was overcoming it quickly. Because of her fear, the woman wouldn’t let her bite. She snapped her teeth as she worked back and forth, and she wanted to bite, but a kick would likely ruin the progress they had made.

Once the calves were in the chute and the horses warmed up, Lucy came out of the heeling box hot only to refuse to go into position with the header swinging his rope. Eventually she managed, and they roped the calf.

The woman asked if she could first come from the heading box, since the big horse had yet to run from the heeling side. He lumbered out of the box, and she threw a long shot to miss. She tried the next calf too, but the big horse was too far outran for her to throw her loop. She could have pressured the horse up, but starting with less pressure seemed in her opinion to create a calmer horse long term.

Later she moved the big horse to the heeling box, and they managed to catch a couple behind her father, although the speed still seemed a struggle for the big horse. The last calf he broke harder, but he seemed contented next to sit in the box and score, and she was proud.

Lucy didn’t mind the scoring, and never worked herself up. When they finished roping they decided to cut the cattle. The woman took the young Queen from where she had waited patiently and led her to the calves.

The fancy little mare was cowy, and with more slack from the big horse leading her, she pinned her ears and took snaky runs at the calves. She picked up easily, but she enjoyed herself when given the rope. Lucy worked them next, and then the buckskin. When her father came back without the black horse, she gave her mother Cashman. Hesitantly she slipped on to the bare back of the fancy little filly.

Queen was proud to be ridden. She turned back fine, although in a cautious manner the woman refused her the chances to run at any of the cattle. She kept the little mare in a walk, and she was so excited to be sitting on her back doing something productive. Eventually she climbed back into the saddle of her giant beast.

The ride home the woman smiled ear to ear. She babbled on to her husband at the joy she had in their evening riding. Everything about it made her happy. He was also pleased; his mare had taken her first day of team roping well, and he was so happy to have her back from the breeder.

(Pictures of a prior ride of the Bones and Zeus. I didn’t get any today.)


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> They each were happy with their day. The youngest had spent hers watching the smaller children. Two managed to get bucked off of a pony in her care, but they had it coming in refusing to mind, and all ended the day healthy and happy.


It's so refreshing to see the expectation of personal responsibility for children, rather than mollycoddling and apologising when something goes wrong that's actually largely gone wrong because they weren't paying attention. 

It's one of my pet hates - that in Western societies like Australia and the US, people don't have to look out for themselves and can then blame and successfully sue other people around them for not preventing whatever happened. So it's a balm to my soul to see people teaching children than they do actually have to pay attention to prevent things going curly.

Great photos as usual. When I started reading your journal, Bones and Zeus were my favourites, but Cash and Queen have joined their ranks in my heart. Beautiful filly, and best wishes for Cash's foot! That new resin wrap sounds interesting, can you do some close-ups for us? 😎


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think that children in my particular culture are required to learn personal responsibility. Maybe it’s because everything is capable of being very dangerous, or maybe it is because everyone has a part to fill. The kids have a lot of pressure put on them too. I think it tends to create very strong willed teenagers though, in that they are competent at many things. With that competence comes a kind of confidence that some don’t understand. I love it myself. You have these people around who you can count on, and they can do so many cool things!

I see the kids you are talking about too though. It is hard for me to handle them.

I am very fond of Cash and Queen. Queen is pulling at me in a way that the others don’t seem to be able to. Bones was like that, and it took me a long time to realize that he had developed that relationship with his girl and left me behind. It made me happy really, for the both of them. I love Queen the way I loved him though, and it surprises me.

Cashman is dependable and like this cranky old man. He is so good for me! He calms my spirit. I love that about him. I am so grateful for him.

I’ll take pictures for you soon! They are seeming wonderful currently!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy, Bones and Zeus

It started out cool before the sun made its way over the mountains spanning the distance, but once it was up it quickly became hot. They gathered the heifers and began the trek towards the mountainside they called Dry Creek. The woman’s father pointed out one of the new bulls, “He’s what the old timers called a mustang bull,” he said.

They watched the bull as he ran from side to side in front of the herd and pushed the heifers off the road. It was interesting for a time, but it lost its appeal as the bull continued on and the riders chased heifers back onto the trail constantly. The miles drug on in that way, in the hot and in the heavy dust, and they picked up older pairs as they made their way through the country.

The horses were tired early on.When two old bulls were added into the herd they began fighting. They were beautiful in their massiveness, and in the beginning they were easy enough to separate. Eventually they became more serious in the fighting, and when finally separated they were breathing hard in the heat and drool dripped from their mouths. The sound of their panting filled the canyon.

One was left at a water trough when they pushed ahead. When the family arrived at where the trailer had been brought up and parked, the woman’s father told them to stop for a break. He had brought them a watermelon! The ice cold watermelon tasted amazing, and the woman pulled Cashman’s bridle and turned him free while she ate. The older girl left Bones loose as well, and when a cow ran back behind them he left to get her back. The big girl trudged behind her horse, who stopped his mission at the water trough along with the cow. The woman laughed as she bridled the big horse and climbed back into his saddle.

It got buggy at some point, and the girls both ended up with bugs stuck inside of their ears. Zeus’s rider smashed hers easily enough, but the big girl grumbled as she poured water into her ear and continued pushing the cows forward.

Towards the end of the drive the girls and their mother broke sticks off of the long dead trees to play games behind the cows. The mountainside had burned when the woman was the age of the oldest girl. She remembered the past difficulties every time she saw the trees. She remembered counting the dead animals and the sadness and fear they had faced.

The mountainside came back stronger after the fire. The drought it now faced would be another part of its history, remembered by the girls who worked inside of it. Even in the drought however the grass had grown and the flowers bloomed all around them.


----------



## gottatrot

Such a beautiful story.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Queen

It was another hot day. Temperatures had been soaring into the mid nineties for over a week. The woman and her oldest daughter saddled their horses, and the woman decided to throw Zeus’s saddle onto the little filly’s back.

Ponying the young Queen around, the big horse felt lazy in the heat, and an idea brewed within the woman. “Let Bones go eat that tall grass and come here,” she called to her daughter. The girl knew something was up, and teased, “I’ll ride Queen.” The woman shook her head no, explaining that nothing could go wrong.

She then explained to the girl a bit about ponying a colt as the girl climbed onto her mother’s giant beast of a horse. “You are responsible for everything. I will step onto her and hand you the rope. You can’t let anything happen. If she bucks it is your job to take care of her.”

If the girl was nervous it didn’t show. The filly had been ridden a bit bareback, and she’d felt the woman step into the saddle, but she had never been asked to move with a person in her saddle. She walked out without any concern as the girl pushed the big horse forward. “Go ahead and hit a slow trot,” the woman coached from the filly’s back. She explained when the girl needed to shorten the reins on the big horse, or dally closer to the mare’s halter. She explained using her dally hand to step the mare to the side, and when to stop and go.

From the vantage point on the mare, the woman could see all the big horse did to control the young Queen. The mare was yet to really be aware of the added width of the woman, and she ran her leg into the big horse’s hind leg constantly. From the mare’s saddle the woman rubbed the big horse’s hindquarters, thanking him for his patience.

The girl handed her mother the rope, and they walked a few circles on their own before the woman climbed out of the saddle. She rubbed the fancy mare’s neck, telling her how proud she was.

The two finished their rides on the sorrel horses, and the woman decided to fit a snaffle onto the little mare for the first time. The mare’s face was more delicate than the woman had realized. She looked fancy in the snaffle, although she wasn’t sure she appreciated having something in her mouth. The woman touched the reins and the filly flexed with the slightest pressure. She was never one to disappoint.

She didn’t intend to ride the filly much, nor did she intend to ride her in the snaffle for a few months, but she thought it would be nice for the filly to learn the feeling of it before it would ever be time to use it. She was impressed as always with the fancy young mare, but she ended as proud of the big horse and her daughter as well.


----------



## egrogan

How exciting!!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan! I think so!!


----------



## gottatrot

She is the Queen!


----------



## Knave

She is the queen @gottatrot!


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Knave, I’ve only read up to about post 1400 on this thread, but your adventures are so enthralling yet real life in their description of the hard work and dedication you and your family have put forth, and the artistry on the photographs is just wonderful. I was wondering since you have mentioned Riata and trick riding if you were/are part of the Riata Ranch Cowboy Girls? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423! Yes, I was when I was young. I went a couple different summers and rode with them; I decided to do littler home events in the end though. I’m debating getting little girl and Zeus and Cashman going well and starting to perform a bit again.


----------



## SueC

Well done. I wish someone would pony or ground-lead Julian for me. Wonderful photos and stories. 🎈


----------



## bsms

I'm going to show my wife the pictures. Doubt she'll read the text but she'll LOVE seeing the pictures.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! I can imagine that would work much better for you than ponying would.

Thank you @bsms! I hope she loves them!


----------



## Knave

Finally I will add a review for the perfect hoof wear wraps. Sorry for the lack of stories lately. I’ve been riding, but life has been crazy. I think it should settle down now, Lord willing of course.

As for the wraps- I did work days in the mountains in the rocks. I rode in every way I normally would, gravel roads and starting team roping, and ponying Queen around the world.

From the first day he walked out sound from having been lame and bruised. I did double them for that, because the directions said for recovery it was the best idea. I didn’t like the overhang of them being doubled, although I saw no negative effects, and his feet had grown quite a bit, so today I redid the wraps.

They held up very well. One front had worn on the toe a bit, but not bad for a giant horse who drags his feet. They were not as easy to get off as I anticipated, which showed why they had stayed on so well. Lol. I like the new wrap job better with the single, and we will see if it holds up as well. I ordered a few more wraps, and really am feeling quite pleased with the idea. I love the ease of it, and I love how happy he seems to be in them. I did it all on my own today, and he was happier to stand on the foam pad for curing.

I took a couple quick pictures today, and I didn’t rub the dirt off the bottom for them, but you can get the idea. I don’t do the hinds, because he is fine barefoot with them, and honestly I’m not sure I could get him on the foam pad for curing. He’s not the best on his hinds…


----------



## Knave

Bones, Zeus, Cashman and Queen (yesterday)

It was hot when they saddled, to the point that two of the riders took their shirts off to hose down before stepping into their saddles. The youngest girl on the little yellow horse, who was suddenly looking mature in his fourth year, had an idea. She asked her mother if they could ride to an old well her grandfather had shown her. She said it wasn’t particularly far, and since the horses needed warmed up before they did arena work her mother agreed.

It wasn’t long into their ride that the wet shirts were dry. Queen trotted and loped along without fighting much, because she had learned that hot days outside were tiring. Zeus and the hot little sorrel were fresh, and they pushed at their riders’ hands, trying to add more speed to the slower lope the big sorrel horse set for them.

Eventually the heat brought them down as well, and they all were contented to lope along easily down the dusty powdered out road. “I thought you said it was close?,” the woman questioned her daughter. The ride went on longer than any of them anticipated excepting the girl. The woman was surprised after the girl took turns out into the short brush and wandered miles in to see that she led them directly to the old well.

The well was a piece of history that the woman had never seen, and almost could not wrap her head around. Ruins of what the girl said was a long sheep trough stood, as well as the wall of the concreted well. The hole, the girl’s grandfather had explained, seemed to go down forever, but someone had blocked the top of it off. A mule had walked circles around the well to cause the water to pump. The oddity of it all was that there was nothing appealing about the spot. It was dry and dusty and even the brush grew short.

It was an interesting thing to see, and it was good for the young Queen to make her way through the brush saddled and carrying water for the riders. Twice something scared her, and she kicked up high and ran forward to be stopped easily by the halter rope dallied around the big horse’s horn.

All of the horses were sweated and tired by their return, so they decided to skip the arena work. They passed sprinklers at the house with the arena, and each held their horse still while the water allowed them all the ability to breath easily again. Bones hated the water, but the older girl was able to get misted despite his unhappiness.

It was a pleasant day, and the exercise or the heat had everyone contented and calm. The woman was grateful to see the piece of history she had missed all of her years, and the girl was proud to have shown them something new.


----------



## SueC

I can almost feel the heat coming off those photos. I hear there's people dropping like flies from unusual heat even in Canada this week. I hope you get a cool change soon.

Do you guys not get sunburn? Do you have special sunscreen? Or perhaps you've got better ozone levels above Nevada than we do near the Antarctic?

Lovely pictures - all the horses and riders looking great! ❤

That filly looks better every time I see her. I don't think she's going grey. It will be lovely to watch her grow up!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC!!! I tend to sunburn once and be done with it. I have great skin passed down to me from my grandmother and father. My grandmother is Portuguese, and although she knows little I believe an actual native. My father is dark like her, and I have followed suite. Little girl is the same, but big girl burns awful bad. She is big enough of course to be responsible for sunblocking herself. She rarely does until she has blistered, and then she is good about it for a couple weeks. By then her skin kind of tolerates the sun. Her anemia has her excessively pale currently.


----------



## gottatrot

Great pictures!! I agree that everyone is looking good. I was thinking today about what you said about Cash carrying his weight differently, and that you thought he was fine rather than overweight. I think the same about Hero. When I can feel his ribs easily, he looks gangly and weird. His neck looks thin and the top of his hip juts up. If I have him fatter to where I can barely feel his ribs, he looks proportional and seems better. It's like he needs to be a little fatter to get his neck filled out.


----------



## Knave

I was thinking about that just yesterday @gottatrot! Cash is the fittest horse on the place, no matter what any of them look like. Husband calls him fat often, and he points to this muscle in his back which is very developed and different than our other horses.

The girls and I were talking about what the horses would be like as humans. They quickly said he would be a linebacker on a football team. He’s made to be massive, and to try and change that look would do him a disservice. I think most horses bred to pull are built more like him. I know he’s not bred for anything, but I’ve heard rumors of full draft studs being turned out on the reservation in an effort to improve the mustangs in that area, and Cash certainly would seem half draft.

I think us humans have a tendency to want everything to look a specific way. Yet one person’s healthy and fit look may be several pounds more than their perfect BMI, and another may be made to be smaller than that.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Queen

There was a coolness to the morning left over from the thunderstorms, and the air held on to the scent of wet dust. It was a lovely day for the older girl and her mother to saddle their horses. They debated what they would work on at the arena, but forgot that without Zeus the girl didn’t have a horse to team rope on. She didn’t enjoy ponying Zeus, so they decided to work on something different.

Gymkhana events seemed the logical answer, but quickly into warming up the horses the woman asked the girl to tie up the little sorrel and pony her around on Queen off her own giant sorrel. She had stepped into the saddle the prior day, but it was a new saddle to the little mare and she was a bit nervous. The speaker the girl had blared a song that seemed a bit too movie background for a wild wreck, and all she worked on was stepping on and off while the girl changed the music.

Ironically enough, when the woman climbed into the saddle of the young filly, the same song began to play with perfect timing. “Oh no!,” the girl giggled, “I can’t even change it now.” Despite the background music, as she ponied her mother along nothing dramatic happened. The little mare did take offense to the girl riding the big horse, and she took a few lunges at her eventually getting ahold of her boot.

The woman gave up control when she gave the lead rope to the girl, and it was the lack of experience of the girl that had the mare angry, and simply that she tended towards wanting to bully anyone in her path. “Thank you; that was good, but I think I’d better pony her around a bit now,” the woman said as she climbed from the saddle.

They decided to cut after that instead of gymkhana, and Junie B helped them get the cattle. The little pup was confused since she was just learning, and she worked when the woman asked her to stop and stopped when asked to work. “That puppy is going to drive me crazy today!”

With her own insanity the woman decided to swap horses again, and she climbed into the filly’s saddle and turned back off of her. The filly didn’t miss a beat, although she held her to a walk. When they went home the woman asked the girl if she could pony the big horse.

She climbed back onto the fancy little animal and away they went. She reminisced about all of the other times she had taken this ride for the first time. She had been petrified on Bones, and yet they made their way. It was odd to her, but she wasn’t nervous on her Queen. The mare was perfectly proud to carry her home, and she only hesitated when the pivot sprayed water in her direction.

For the woman’s part she smiled ear to ear the whole way home. She rubbed the filly’s neck and told her how impressive she was, and she meant it all. Eventually she would have to ride her with a snaffle, but for now she was pleased as could be.


----------



## SueC

Oh wow! Well done! 😎 That's always the most dicey bit of saddle training - getting on for the first time, though with my Arabian mare, I just did that impromptu after yet another uneventful lunging lesson with the saddle on. I was winding up the lunge line and telling her what a good girl she was and then, because she was so calm and it just felt right, I said to her, "How about I ride you home?" It was about 400m from the place I lunged her out in a stubble field back to the buildings and it felt as if we'd always ridden together from the moment I got in the saddle. She was 3, I was 14. Lots of aids had been taught from the ground etc. It's the only time it was ever like this in my life, because it's the only time I worked alone with a horse for over two years before the point of getting on their backs.

With the harness horse saddle conversions, usually you just saddle them, lead them around with the saddle a bit, and because that's usually no big deal to them because they have a harness "saddle" with a girth anyway and are used to lots of gear hanging off them (with STBs, hopples as well), so it's just the rider weight and the idea of having someone on your back. So usually you get a reliable horse handler to lead the horse and just hop on. They lead you around for a couple of minutes and then onto their training track and when you're ready, you get the leader to unclip you and you just walk the horse around the track back home. That's never been eventful, in the half dozen times I've done that. I could trot Sunsmart in the first lap and he was all "business as usual."

If I had a reliable horse handler here I'd have hopped on Julian ages ago. Maybe I need to borrow one for a day. Brett is non-horsey and while he can hold or lead a horse, he doesn't know what to do from the ground if there is trouble, how to restrain a spooking or jumping horse etc. I've never actually needed someone to intervene from the ground like that but in part I think it's that horses feel secure with a seasoned handler they know and I think they pick up when someone is a non-horseperson, and then those things are more likely to happen. Non-horsepeople tend to be nervous in a situation like this and the horse picks it up - and I too feel less secure trying to ride in that situation.

Julian is a bit spooky sometimes and then he kind of turns mid-air. He's not done this being handled but just having seen his dramatic random-object spooks in the field I know he's capable of reacting like that if he gets a bee in his bonnet over having a person on his back the first time...

With Queen it seems like a very similar situation as I had with my Arabian then-filly. There was a special connection and lots of handling so it's all very low-key and almost telepathic (while the harness horses are already "businessmen" and then it's like a business transaction - "You want what? OK, I think I can do that, and I'm going to apply my existing business principles to it.") Well done again. Lovely to see this! ❤

ETA: Somewhere there is a picture of me on my filly the first day when I had ridden her home, but I've been unable to find it for years, sadly. This is a picture I have from when she was nearly 2 and I was about 12...


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! It feels like the same thing. Queen seems to be able to read my mind, on the ground or when I am on Cash. She responds to every request I make of him moments before he does. She’s super attuned and is my friend. I was sorry to see how angry she became with the big girl so quickly, but she tends towards being like that. She’s mean to horses and to anyone else she gets the chance to. It’s like I am in her special club I guess.


----------



## egrogan

That smile on your face says it all @Knave. Glad it was such a good experience!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan! I was glad too.


----------



## Knave

Teaching Babies: Queen and Junie B


----------



## SueC

I love the arch on her neck and the way she carries herself. She's going to be a spectacular horse when she matures! 🤩


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! I think she carries herself especially well myself. I wouldn’t say it is a cowhorse look… I’m not sure what one would compare it too. Sometimes she floats in the air when she is trotting. She has that lag time, but she doesn’t have the up and down. She keeps her body steady and does everything fancy with those showy white legs! I just love it, and think she is going to be something special if her mass doesn’t limit her.


----------



## SueC

The arched neck, floaty trot, proud carriage, independence, intelligence, assertiveness, fast learning, bonding intensely with the right person - those are all typical Arabian traits, and also seen in Spanish horses. You can see the Clydesdale or Shire back in her lineage for sure, but I wonder if she doesn't have a possibly small, but very dominant dash of Arabian or Spanish... I suppose it's hard to get mixed-breed horses that don't hark back to Arabians somewhere, since they were used as breed improvers in so many horse breeds. But sometimes it seems to come out especially. ...and of course, she may just be that type of personality, regardless of breed... 💕


----------



## Knave

That’s an interesting thought to have @SueC. I haven’t given much consideration to her ancestry, and yet I could tell you Bones’s back so far you wouldn’t believe it. (When I decide to research something… lol) 

Her hair is curly. I’ve never been a fan of curly horses looks, although I’m very happy with Queen’s look. They originated here with a family I know, but then I was reading this history book and it made the curly horses more interesting. Apparently they pulled the mustangs they gathered with curly hair because they wanted to bring out the traits they noticed in the curlies. Queen’s body hair is very kinky when she is wet, and her main and tail have a kinky curl too; she would have definitely been one they kept. I can’t remember the heritage they believed went into the curlies. I do think there was a Spanish line there though.

Her plow horse history is evident looking at her. I grew up to stories of my grandfather mustanging. Plow horses were ran on one side and riding horses the other, but obviously the management of the horses disappeared with the regulations. I loved his stories. He was enamored with Queen. I am so glad he met her before he died. He asked everyone about her every day, even when he was having a bad day. He saw something in her that impressed him too.


----------



## Knave

I don’t have a story! I should have several. Lol. Queen has been doing good and Cashman too. We were entered into the fair in the team branding, big girl too, but yesterday when I ran I had my headphones in and the dogs got into a fight I didn’t see, they hit my from behind and I fell. I popped two ligaments (tendons?) off the top of my foot and a small piece of bone with them. It will be fine, but I can’t run or ride for a bit. Three days of mostly laying down might kill me though. Lol. My knee and hip are a bit messed up too, but I didn’t have the doctor check them.

This pulled my branding team which included husband and big girl, and since I cannot help her out big girl pulled her cutting too. Little girl will still gymkhana, but I guess that will be it for our summer competitions.

My doc and I debated the idea of if I could ride. She shakes her head at me because she is my friend and knows I only listen so well. I will stay off Queen and Cashman for a week or so though. I do want to run again, and I’m signed up for a 1/2 marathon in October…


----------



## SueC

Oh @Knave, what bad luck. Get better soon... I hope you heal up well. ♥

I also hope you at least get a chance to enjoy your enforced leisure time. Got any good books to read? Movies to watch? You're not still having to home school, I hope...

I reinjured a base-of-thumb injury that had finally healed up after 18 months, when I was cutting firewood yesterday morning. But that doesn't compare to your injuries!


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry about your thumb @SueC! I am sure it’s frustrating. I get gout, and that might feel similar. Frustrating for sure!!


----------



## kewpalace

Sorry to hear @Knave. That's the pits. :-( I fell in a (_very small_) hole almost a week ago. Bad timing for injuries on my part. Sprained my ankle a bit and banged my bad knee - neither was very happy with me for a while, but I was able to be mobile, so I didn't care. But have things to get done so need to keep moving. 

Hope you heal quickly. Understand how hard it is to stay down ... I'm similar. And Matt, wholy moley! He's back giving lessons! He's not horseback yet. Doing it from the ground & a chair. At lest it seems he's listening to this wife more.


----------



## gottatrot

So sorry about the injury!


----------



## knightrider

How rotten about the fall. I hope you feel better soon. And also sorry about your not getting to ride at the fair. What a disappointment. Feel better wishes for @SueC and @kewpalace too. Everybody's getting hurt, it seems.


----------



## Knave

@kewpalace I’m sorry about your fall. I can’t believe Matt is back at lessons! Good for him! I don’t know how long I’ll tolerate this nonsense of keeping my foot up. I decided maybe three days is okay at one day… 

Thank you @gottatrot and @knightrider too! I don’t think it’ll be too terribly bad. I’m hoping to be back to riding really quickly, probably one stirrup short.


----------



## Knave

Zeus, Lucy, Queen and Cashman

The woman was sick, and that with her damaged foot caused a slow way of going. She led Queen to the trailer slowly, and the filly mimicked her pace quietly as the woman leaned on her neck. The filly was kind to the woman if no one else, and she showed no end to her concern and patience as the woman brushed her off, braided her mane over, and led her back.

A bit later the man saddled up Lucy and the girl saddled Zeus, while the woman brushed off her big horse. She intended to get outside and get fresh air, and the girl was practicing her gymkhana events. The man led the big horse to the mounting block for the woman and she slowly slipped on to his bare back.

The pregnant mare held a bit of a hormonal attitude, and the woman giggled in an understanding memory. Zeus performed his events well, and the woman loped lazy circles on the big horse, feeling refreshed from the rainy morning air.

When they came home the man yelled as the woman began slipping off the horse. She wrapped her arms around his big neck and he stood patiently as the slowly lowered her good foot to the ground. “When you ride a plow horse you should take advantage,” she giggled.


----------



## gottatrot

I love the last picture with all the colors of horses. And the sky behind looks scary!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! The sky has been kind of scary around here lately. Second crop alfalfa is ruined. The lightning was hitting so close to shake the house and the poor horses were pretty concerned. Lol. It’s raining again and there aren’t even many clouds… this second crop just doesn’t even want to come off the field. The new hay is growing up through the windrows.

Little girl and I rode today because she is still prepping for gymkhana on Thursday. Zeus did well. I took a picture to show how cranky Cashman and Zeus get with each other. Normally I wouldn’t allow Cash to go so far, but the girl and I giggled when I said I’d see if I could get a picture. Zeus is actually quite bad to go after another horse, and Cashman is just cranky.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Cashman

The big day had finally arrived for the little horse and the girl. They had been practicing, mostly on their own, for the local fair’s gymkhana. Zeus had competed in the events both his two-year-old year and his three. Even this year at four he was likely the youngest horse in the events.

For as solid as his temperament was, the years before he was a bit nervous. Gymkhana events held a certain environment that tended to be overwhelming. Little tiny kids on all different styles of horses ran in all directions. Here and there was usually a kid with a horse they could not control, sometimes kicking horses that walked by, and often pushing into them.

There were strollers and squealing, playful kids bouncing on, under and around the gentlest ponies. Toddlers running in any direction away from parents, and sugar induced excitement to fuel the overly long day.

Although the family had withdrawn from all of their own branding events due to the woman’s injured foot, the man was running ground for several of the youth teams. Because of that fact, the family pulled the horse trailer into the fairgrounds while the young ropers were beginning. Warming up the little yellow horse and the giant beast beside him was much simpler in the crowd of kids and their parents who were there with ropes in hand. The horses still had to process the crowd and the loud speakers cracking, the signs on the fences and the little ponies, but the wildness of the later events had yet to ensue.

It was likely that reason that the little yellow horse cared not at all about the goings on of town. The big horse, for whatever reason, seemed to thrive in a crowd. Cashman came only to keep the little horse calm and be a back up if anything went wrong.

The girl and her little horse competed against the best of the competition. Expensive barrel and pole horses filled the crowd of big kids, gate blown and slamming into their neighbors as they were beaten into the arenas. Most of them were fast however, and little Zeus didn’t have the drive to truly compete against the animals who were winning the high school rodeos in the state.

He did manage to pull a fifth place in the speed barrels, and a seventh in the keyhole. The girl was thrilled, and the little horse seemed happy if not a little bored in the hot long day.

The big horse was a rock for the little one. He stood patiently by his side, managing a trick riding lesson to a young girl with a passion for the idea who was winning all of her own age group events. He gave a first ride to another older girl, and sat while little kids ran under the giant beast’s nose to give it a soft rub.

Many of the ranch kids knew the brand on the giant’s neck, and they voiced their confusion. Most of the mustangs they had seen did not look like the beast beside them. The horses they knew were little and starved creatures, heads too big for malnourished bodies, and yet they faced the largest horse in the crowd.

Although the day was long and hot, the family enjoyed themselves. The girl was proud and accomplished, and tired horses climbed into a dark trailer happy to go home.


----------



## Knave

Queen and Lucy

The longest ride the young filly had faced came about in an odd way. To begin with, she was bareback. The woman brushed the little filly lovingly. Queen was excited to be back outside, because she hadn’t been ridden since the woman had gotten hurt.

The man and the woman discussed her idea as he saddled his own fancy mare. “I think I’ll be better off if I leave her unsaddled. I figure the worst case scenario would be the boot hanging up if she decides to buck me off. I don’t think she will, and I’ll ride Cash saddled, but it just seems smart.” They smiled a bit, both knowing riding a filly in a walking boot was likely not an intelligent move in any event.

She led the pretty young filly into some grass and tried to take a jump onto her back, but her leg didn’t move in jumping way, and her attempt left her hanging pitifully off the patient mare’s side. “Um, maybe help me on though,” she smiled at the man hurrying to her side. Queen didn’t mind as he half lifted her up onto the soft brown back. She held a snaffle bit in her mouth, and as it was mostly new to her she chewed at the metal while they waited for the man and the bay mare.

They stayed at a walk when they left, and when they saw the woman’s parents riding in ponying the little roan colt the woman slid slowly from her fancy baby. She thought better to not get into an argument if the mare worried. Although she didn’t seem to worry, the mare puffed up and tried to fight as they rode by with the colt. “I didn’t know she still had nuts,” her father laughed. They sat around and visited for a bit, and then the man stepped off and helped the woman back onto the young mare.

Their trek was outside in the brush down a powdered out dirt road. Often the woman loped the road on older horses, and she and the man talked about how good the filly was being to simply walk along as the woman asked her to. They continued to talk as they rode along. They talked about all of the things they had missed talking about over the years, and they both enjoyed each other and the mares that they rode.

At a turning point the woman complained. Her foot had gone numb from the hanging weight over the slow miles they covered. She needed to slip off the mare and loosen the boot. The horses grazed on the tall green grass where a pivot overshot the field. When the man helped her back onto the filly she was sorry to leave the tall grass behind, but she complained only a little.

Back on the road the woman smiled at how much the ride helped the filly. She wanted to explore, and the woman allowed her the freedom to as they made their way along through the deep dust. The filly climbed the tallest brush she could that they passed, and the stretched across to scratch her belly. Every brush seemed appealing, and the woman let her fiddle around climbing and scratching without scolding her. It was good for the mare to explore with the woman along. She could easily ask the filly to leave the brush and go back to the road, but as long as she stayed light and responsive it was good for the mare to simply enjoy herself as the couple were.

She was very proud of the mare as they made their way back into their own yard. She was going to be quite the animal one day.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Queen, and Bones, but really a black horse called Blake

The oldest girl and her grandfather were both running on excitement. The girl had decided she wanted to start pushing the team roping game after staying to watch the ropers during fair. She had gone to her grandfather to ask him for help, because he was a very good team roper himself.

They made plans and both were thrilled. The woman was excited too, because no one had really committed to practicing with her until then. The girl saddled Bones for the ride down, and the woman saddled Cashman and brushed off Queen.

Ponying Queen was much more difficult than she had anticipated. The walking boot hung out to the side, and Queen pressed into it occasionally. The woman would tap her with the boot, trying to convince her to walk in a different spot than normal. Mostly the little mare did, but two difficult moments saw the little Queen crash into the boot and twist it in a way that hurt the damaged foot under it.

“I think next time you had better do one horse at a time,” the girl said, asking again if she could take the filly. The woman kept her though, because the filly had a mean streak, and being ponied by Bones would have been something she wouldn’t have tolerated without causing a mess.

At the arena the girl tied up Bones and saddled the big black horse. Blake was a strong and tall horse, although he was older he was built as if he were in his prime. He acted in his prime as well, and the woman smiled watched the girl lope big fast circles, and her grandfather explain things from the back of his buckskin.

The first thing he told the girl was that team roping horses need warmed up more than she would assume. “Lope him until he feels tired; lots of team roping horses will take you if you don’t.” She did lope circle after circle, but in their excitement they got out the calves before any horse, excepting Cashman who had been loped while they saddled their horses, was particularly tired.

The girl’s grandmother had come and and gotten on Bones, because the black horse was hers. They took the cattle out and worked one calf off. He was a smaller calf, but fast. The grandfather wanted to rope a single calf in the arena without coming out of the box to begin with.

When he broke behind the calf to head it, the girl and the black horse broke hard behind them. The calf was likely the fastest in the group, and both horses flew with power. The girls grandfather swung his rope and she stood in her stirrups to swing her own.

When she began her first swing the horse took her. The woman watched from her big giant. The girl was in the position to rope, so his first jump sent her up above the saddle, and she hit down hard before the second jump. The third saw her flying off the black horse, and she landed in a ball on her back next to him. The woman thought surely he would buck onto her, but he managed to steer clear and went bucking across the arena.

It took only a moment for the woman to realize the girl wasn’t getting up, and she flung off her big horse at a run. She was to the girl before the big horse took off running and pitifully bucking himself. The girl cried, “Everything is numb, something is wrong with my body,” and the pain was easy to read over the girl curled into a ball on the ground.

Her grandfather was next to get to her, he wanted her up but the woman was scared. “Can you wiggle your toes?,” she asked. The girl was exceptionally tough and stubborn, so she knew she was hurt. The girl cried out as she managed to move both sets of toes, and her grandfather picked her up and began walking her out of the arena.

The girl was dragging her feet and shaking all over. Her eyes were dilated, but her head seemed fine. She already had post concussive syndrome, and a hit to the head would have been very bad for the girl. She smiled through the pain, “I protected my head!” She continued twitching as the woman tried to get ahold of her doctor and her father, who was home sick.

They decided together to give the girl the night to recover. The woman was leery of their decision, but concluded they were probably right. They trotted horses home and the girl was driven. Everyone was upset and worried.

After a bath her back looked already odd. She felt better with time and Advil though, and the woman hoped she would feel as good in the morning.

She also hoped the girl would continue with her dream. The girl told her she would be scared of the black horse, and the woman agreed with that for her sake, but on the giant horse of her mother’s she could gain confidence again, and likely she wouldn’t ever skimp on a warm up.


----------



## knightrider

Now I will be anxiously watching for news. You have my prayers.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! She got up this morning and felt a lot better. Some vertebrae on her back are swollen out, and for whatever reason her neck has swollen up. She feels good though besides being sore and her neck is a bit painful.


----------



## egrogan

Oh @Knave, this is really scary. I hope she heals up ok.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @egrogan. I really think she’s going to be fine. It just hasn’t been her year.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm worried, please have her checked out. Any injury or fracture that might cause spinal chord swelling or compression could be dangerous.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot. I did send the pictures to her doctor and run through the tests. She doesn’t seem concerned, although I totally am on board with your concern. I have to schedule her a physical for sports anyways, which honestly I’m not sure she’ll pass. She’s very anemic and has post concussive syndrome.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Queen, Cashman and Bones

Queen’s second long ride was another bareback broken footed ride out through the brush. Fall was in the air, or maybe it was simply the heavy smoke that blocked the brightness of the sun from coming down. It did however hold the heat just the same.

Queen wanted to move, and eventually the woman asked her husband if he would click the halter rope onto her and pony her a distance. Paying attention to the horses took their conversation away as the woman consciously held herself loose and a chunk of Queen’s heavy mane in her hand.

They long trotted a good distance, the Queen floating through the air like glass, and they finally unclicked the halter rope. Queen had a terrible belly itch, and she contorted into odd positions trying to get it scratched before they came into taller brush and the woman let her find good heavy ones to climb.

The young mare was pleasant and happy, if not a bit still annoyed at the slowness. She wanted to run and stretch her legs, and the best she was offered was a long floating trot. The dogs tired as they went along in the hot day, and the mare took concern over the little white animal who kept brushing up. Eventually the little mare refused to move if the dog stopped, running her nose over his hot panting little body. The man listened to her complaints, and pulled the dog up behind his saddle on his own big fancy mare.

The couple smiled at the kind side the filly showed. It was against her nature to be kind, but whenever something seemed to struggle she showed empathy to match her aggression. She was an interesting soul.

Later in the day, after they had been home and napped, they saddled up Lucy again and Bones too. Queen was brushed off, and to her surprise she was loaded into the trailer for her first real trailer ride excepting the move home from the chute where she was driven into the stock trailer and her first move off the mountain in the semi trailer loaded with horses.

With a bit of trepidation, she loaded behind Lucy. When she later unloaded she was in town at a roping. The girl climbed back onto her Bones for the first time since her wreck, to realize she was stuck to a walk unless she wanted to face the pain. The woman worried; Bones did not handle town well, but he took care of his girl, intuitively knowing her pain.

Cashman was the solid beast he always was, and Lucy was the same. Eventually the woman went and untied the little mare and led her into the crowd of horses standing in the arena as the ropers came out of the box right next to them.

Queen watched with curiosity. She didn’t spook or jump at the runners. People around her commented on her fancy looks and movement, and were surprised to find her youth. A man asked to purchase the filly on sight, only to have his mind changed as he heard that she was a yearling. He didn’t know the woman wouldn’t have sold the fancy mare. “That is the biggest yearling I have ever seen! Are you sure she’s not a two-year-old? She’s going to be too big.”

Despite her bigness, people were enthralled with the beautiful young creature. She stood out in a crowd, and the family was nothing but impressed with her behavior. Loading back into the trailer she hesitated a moment before climbing inside. She was happy to be home when she unloaded, but a general contentment rolled off of her. She had enjoyed her day.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot was correct. I finally got someone to X-ray big girl’s back, and she did break it.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I am so sorry, @Knave [emoji22]Prayers for a complete recovery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423. We have to come back Friday. I think it might just be a time thing.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, I am so sorry for the bad news. I'm glad you had her looked at though so now you know and can come up with a plan. Young people are resilient and heal better than we do. Hoping she recovers as quickly as she can.


----------



## knightrider

I am wishing her a speedy recovery. I am so sorry this happened. It seems like it doesn't end, does it?


----------



## gottatrot

I'm very glad you had her checked out, now she'll be safe. Which vertebrae did she break? They tell us in trauma class that if there is pain when you press on the spine, or any bumps visible, there might be a fracture. At least she didn't have any instability of the spine or damage to the spinal cord. I've known several people who had the spinous processes break after a fall from a horse, and they were fine, it just took time for healing and the pain to go away. She really has had a bad year!!


----------



## lb27312

@Knave soooo sorry to hear about your girl... she has NOT had a good year! My ex husband broke his back coming off a horse, he had actually gotten on a plane afterwards and when the plane landed hard at the destination is when he decided to get it checked out. He healed fine and he was older.... 

Healing vibes sent her way.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan and @knightrider! @gottatrot he actually didn’t tell us today! He said he could see a fracture at a glance in her lower back, and that he would study the X-rays tonight.

@lb27312 I wonder if that was what it looked like when she tried to ride above a walk yesterday. She stopped Bones the second she broke.


----------



## Knave

Queen and Lucy, and a little Cashman and Bones

In the morning the woman brought in her pair of horses. She had taken Cashman’s front wraps off when she first broke her foot, but she’d decided to avoid his hinds. He had a tendency to push down with his hind feet, and she doubted her ability with a broken foot. Now that it seemed her boot wasn’t coming off anytime soon, she figured she had better press the issue.

His fronts had grown enough to be trimmed some, and just as she anticipated his hinds needed a good half inch taken off. He pressed his first hind down onto her thigh hard. It took a lot of strength to manage his hinds due to that irritating habit. When she went to step away during that first hind he stomped down hard. With the big boot on the outside, she couldn’t move out of his way fast enough, and he smashed the end of her good foot.

Swear words were thrown around as she paced the pain away. The pressure of the hoof split the top of her big toe, and she figured she broke it. A bit more pacing and she got back under the giant. Every time she went to set his foot down he stomped hard and fast. She hit him with the rasp, but he only tried harder each time. On his final hoof she breathed a sigh of relief. She hated doing his hinds, and with a booted foot it was much harder. For good measure she picked up the last hind again, going to see if she could set it down, and he stomped it hard, pulling it from her hand. In a temper she threw the brush in her hand at him, and although she missed he gave her a dirty look for the effort.

The filly was a dream to trim in comparison, and the woman was pleased with the improvement of her hooves. She stood so politely that it was a harsh contrast against the rudeness of the giant. “You should take lessons,” the woman growled as she took him back to his corral. He was back to himself, and he looked at her as though she were making things up. She couldn’t help but smile and rub his wide white nose. “Jerk.”

Later, when she was going to ride, it was Bones who met her at the gate first. She smiled and decided to catch her friend. When she cleaned his first hoof she decided she had better just get his trimming done then instead of the following day when it might be warmer. His hooves were long. He had been almost overdue when she first broke her foot too. He was easy to trim, and he seemed happy with the attention. The woman’s husband came out and they took turns, so it went quickly.

Instead of going on a long ride then, they decided to try out the new tire swing. A friend had explained practicing his dallies growing up on a tire swing. The man went out to catch horses, and he asked the woman who she wanted. “Queen.” He looked confused at her, “I don’t think that’s a good idea, and your foot is broken.” “I want Queen anyways.”

They saddled their mares side by side. Queen hadn’t been stepped on in a saddle since the day before the woman broke her foot. The woman asked her husband to spend some time roping the dummy before they tried the tire swing. Queen had only had a rope swung on her once a couple months before, and it wasn’t done seriously. “Will you stay there, until we see what she does?”

The first two times she swung the rope the filly pinned her ears back. The third time she seemed to care less, and when the woman threw the rope she only sucked up once as she coiled it back to her. She didn’t look at the rope again, and the woman roped the dummy off her as if she had done it several times before.

It was the woman and the filly who first tried dallying on the tire to the man’s annoyance. “I know your mare. She will spook and act dumb, and then Queen will be worried!” The fancy filly didn’t spook of the tire swing or the rope attached as the man held it up to let it drop and the woman dallied over and over. Lucy never looked at the tire either, and surprised the woman with the gentleness she was showing.

They roped the dummy again after dallying seemed to get boring. The woman was excited to have a new way to practice, but she was more thrilled with her little mare. “She will grow up to be the Drag Queen!,” she giggled happily. She threw crazy loops over the wrong side and stopped watching the filly at all.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh no, not your good foot! 
I call her the dream Queen.


----------



## knightrider

Is your good toe broken? How are you managing with no feet? You are some kind of tough to keep trimming with both hurt feet!!!!!


----------



## Knave

She is a dream @gottatrot! Can you imagine a colt reacting so well to ropes?!

@knightrider thank you! I don’t think I’m that tough though, I think I’m just hard headed. It’s sore this morning, but it’s not like the other foot by any means. I’m not sure if my big toe is broken, but I don’t think anything else is. It’s too swollen to bend. It is a different pain though. It’s more like a soreness. That’s why the other foot is so discouraging and irritating. I feel like I’ve broken toes several times, and done other damaging things, and that stupid foot just won’t feel any better. It doesn’t get to the sore point. My doctor is starting to wonder if I need to go to a foot person… I’m going to try and give it a bit longer.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

The two mares long trotted down the dusty dirt road side by side. Both of the mares had seemed to start the ride a bit hotter than they had been, but the cooler nights seemed to effect them all that way. The woman had saddled Queen again for this ride, because she had a plan.

Twice the young mare broke into an easy smooth lope as the bay mare loped beside her, but was slowed back into her long floating trot. The woman smiled wide to feel the easy movement of her mare, and the loping eased the woman’s mind. She had wondered if the mare would worry when she broke into a lope, because she had never allowed her to, but it seemed to bother the mare not at all. The mare was simply happy to pace Lucy, who made an effort to trot at her top speed occasionally breaking. The little mare could have trotted out faster than the big bay with any encouragement, but she still found herself pleased to not be with her normal slow partner.

The mare floated along covering country fast at her long trot. It seemed effortless for the fancy filly, and the couple wondered aloud at how fast she would be when she was grown. When they reached the end of their route they turned and walked back slowly for a ways. The young mare wanted to climb sagebrush and explore, and the older mare didn’t mind plodding along in the heat. Both horses had mellowed on their way.

When they got to the house with the arena, the woman was excited to single cow the filly for the first time. The calf they sorted out was slow, and the woman was happy to use him. That happiness faded when she realized he would kick at her mare. Instead of trading calves however she decided on a better idea, and she pulled down her rope.

The calf moved at the idea of being roped, and the filly seemed to enjoy following him around watching the rope occasionally thrown. The trot outside kept her easy to pick up when she decided she was angry with the creature, but mostly she just followed him around happily enough. They quit before too long, because the woman was proud of the mare and she didn’t want to push her too hard.


----------



## Knave

The Queen





































(Remember Cashman is 16.3. Lol. Queen is bigger than Zeus and about the same size as Bones right now.)


----------



## gottatrot

The dream queen! She is beautiful.

I hope I can say this without sounding at all critical because I promise you, I'm not. I'll be interested to watch Queen's progress to see how things go after starting out so young. In my opinion, she looks like she is enjoying herself and is not overfaced or overtaxed at all. Her herd is doing these same things, so it probably seems natural to her. Not to mention, your many years of experience have given you the ability to read horses well and it is obvious to me that if she showed any signs of stress you would not have her doing things beyond her scope. 

The only horses I've met that were started as yearlings were TBs, and I can't tell a correlation between issues they have later on mentally and being started young. Being kept in stalls and the high octane diet, along with inconsistent handlers seem more to blame. I can't see anything in this video I object to. Plus, I keep reading there are more and more studies saying young horses seem to benefit from exercise as long as it is not done to excess. 





So then there would only be the mental aspect to worry about. I feel like most of the young horses I've heard of that were burned out were being used for showing. I've really never heard of a ranch or trail horse suffering from burnout. I'd suspect that mental burnout would come from pressure from riders and handlers asking a horse to do things they don't fully understand, and doing drills, or things like going around and around in circles. 

There's always the idea that you don't ride until the growth plates are closed. However, I'm not certain I buy into that anymore. For instance, teens don't have their growth plates close until 15-17. I did some very intense workouts long before that age. I was running and racing, swimming, riding bikes, and playing basketball for hours. My husband also was hiking around and riding his bicycle for many hours as a kid. My thought is that we are healthier than the average person, with less musculoskeletal problems. I'm beginning to believe that the key is not to do forced exercise. If an animal is tired, they should be able to rest (kids too). But young creatures have an amazing capacity for exercise too. 

My thought is that dressage traditions have worked their way into a lot of the mainstream horse culture. Some of that is good, but sometimes it seems like people believe dressage ideas are the best or only way, such as the thought that horses need to work "rounded up," or else their back won't get strong, etc. Perhaps this idea about starting horses younger has come from the dressage traditions. 

Hope you don't mind my sharing these thoughts!


----------



## Knave

I don’t mind at all @gottatrot! I always think people may have issue with me writing about starting her.

I have had interesting thoughts thrown at me in the real world. Grandpa really wanted me to ride her before he passed, and I did with the complete knowledge he was right in saying she just wanted to be rode. Queen is interesting, because she is extremely mentally mature for her age. I felt the opposite when Bones came home, not only was he much smaller than she is now, but he was also very immature mentally. He had his issues of course, and I wonder if that contributed to his mental immaturity. He was a late two-year-old, and if I hadn’t have needed him then I would have given him at least another year. He didn’t seem mentally or even physically mature for riding until he was quite a bit older.

Someone has told me they think getting a horse too gentle is a massive problem. They want a two year old who has been untouched and is very watchy and scared. I don’t think Queen would be a horse someone could get around in that mindset. She is very… I don’t know how to put it, but she would be quite capable of being extremely hot if treated that way, and I think it would be a mistake.

She is bigger boned than any horse here excepting Cash, and I pay a lot of attention to see if she has had soreness. She has not so far, and the saddle I am using fits her well. Soon it will be too small I am sure, but right now it works perfectly. I don’t ask a lot of her, because I do want her to physically mature well.

Around here yearlings that are started are often futurity horses, and they are pounded hard. Everything is intense, and I do believe they fall apart because of it early. Many are getting injections at surprisingly young ages. They are bred to be catty and talented, and not sturdy by any means. Most are tiny fine boned creatures.

Ranchers often didn’t start horses young back in the day because they ran them outside, and they stayed really small for a long time. They didn’t have the feed to grow up.

Here no one questions riding her because they see her. She’s bigger than most three-year-olds. They also see I’m not pushing her. Some think not pushing her is a big mistake. I don’t think that, because although I know she believes she can do more, she’s craving me letting her instead of seeming worried. She always wants more. It’s hard to explain what I mean with her though.

I hope it’s not a mistake, and I believe it’s not, but I completely understand the curiosity, because I feel it too. Will her gentleness be a problem? Her body seems exceptional.

I read a book before I started her. It’s a history book of a ranch down the road. His father roped him a yearling off the mountain (very close to where she came from actually), and they started him the next day. The kid rode that horse well into his later years, retiring him at 27. He said he was never lame a day in his life!


----------



## gottatrot

Very interesting. I've known a couple horses that make me think I understand where the idea that "too gentle" is a problem comes from. To me it's a training problem, where people focus so hard on desensitizing a horse that they don't sensitize as well. I don't think the solution is to have the horse remain untouched at an older age. Rather, I think attention just needs to be paid to make sure the horse doesn't believe they are invincible to everything including reprimands. To me that is just basic, teaching a horse to be polite and as sensitive as they can be based on their personality. 

For example, and this is not to be judgmental to others, but people have said not to hand feed treats because it can make a horse bite or push their head into you. I hand feed treats to horses often, including to Hero who was a serious biter and could be very pushy. But if you're feeding treats, it's important to require that a horse takes it from you politely, and that you let them know how much "begging" you will tolerate. To me that is the same with any animal. I might hand a cat or a dog something off my plate, but that doesn't mean they can grab a bite of my steak. One might try at some point, but then you let them know that's not OK. Aria is naturally polite, and her idea of begging is to stand close to you and stare. She always takes treats very politely, but at first she had no skill with it and tried biting down on the hand, etc. So it has to be trained, how to take treats and what is acceptable. 

A friend had a horse that she focused very hard on desensitizing. She wrapped her in tarps and put her through water, swung plastic bags and ropes and made sure she didn't react to anything. But she didn't work on having light responses when she did wish for a reaction, which is very important too. The horse should learn to move away from light pressure and movements, and to different signals. By the time my friend's horse was about three, she thought that nothing would ever harm her, and so she would do things like bull her way out of electric fences and charge someone holding a lunge whip if she felt like it. Most likely, the issue comes from combining a certain type of temperament with teaching a horse that they are invincible. I doubt most Arabs I've known would become pushy if they were desensitized too much when young. Some horses have a natural sensitivity that makes them less likely to be that way. 

My point is that I don't think you should worry, as long as you teach Queen what is expected in all directions, including politeness and sensitivity.


----------



## Knave

I agree completely with that @gottatrot! It seems to be a balance to me. I believe I toe that line well, and she is a sensitive horse. Because she is so sensitive naturally, I am more inclined to desensitize more, because it seems to be needed more often with her.

I think that it is that that is important when saying a horse will be too gentle, not the idea of them being worked with too young. I wonder if the people who are so adamant that way, have seen colts played with in a way that didn’t take that into account. Zeus coming with issues is an example of what they picture, but that was because they allowed little kids to play with him in the corral as a baby without supervision. I think the work we did to correct that as a weanling was extremely beneficial.


----------



## bsms

I view riding young horses like exercise for kids. Nothing wrong with a 7 year old playing sports at a 7 year old level, but one shouldn't train them to run marathons at that age. I think outside the world of competitive sports, it is obvious - enough exercise to get tired without beating the kid into the ground. I read a book on cutting horses years ago by a world champion. IIRC, he said it was important to start a horse cutting on cows that he COULD cut and then build on those successes. He said if you overtax a horse, they'll become intimidated and then will never become a good cutter. So it goes back to knowing one's horse - something Knave undoubtedly does. And not have competitive pressure that sets goals and then ignores the athlete. Just need to care more about one's horse than artificial goals.

I also think people handling horses need to know what THEY expect of a horse and then enforce those rules. Not someone else's. Simple and consistent, rules a horse can figure out and comply with, are far more important than WHAT rules one has.


----------



## Knave

I agree with that @bsms! My oldest girl played soccer pretty hardcore at 5. Lol. She’s a heck of an athlete, and she has developed like one. She’s built exceptionally well and was extremely hardy. Of course her bad luck lately may change a bit of that. She’s been an athlete since then though. It’s seemed to only improve her.

The littler one wasn’t an athlete, but she was asked to do some things, and she is now pretty good. She was slower to develop that way. Now she’s healthier and sturdy, but she wasn’t for a long time.

I think that cutting horses need confidence. You keep them winning always. Queen was born of confidence. I’ve never seen any horse more confident than she is. After we roped yesterday, only walking, I let her trot up to that calf and actually move her a bit. Boy was Queen going to come to life! She did go straight to biting and getting mean, so I didn’t let her keep it up…


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

Saddling the two mares one could see Lucy was beginning to fill in at the flanks. She was a mare who at two was built like a fancy thoroughbred, and even after filling out to be a big sturdy mare she had kept that ganted up look. Now her flank was full, and the man rubbed her belly talking about the baby inside. It was exciting to see the beginnings of his future.

Queen seemed wound tighter than usual as the woman saddled. She wasn’t one to move around, but she had a feeling to her of a horse on a cold day ready to move. The heat told a different story, and the pregnant mare beside her already had a tired look. When she stepped into the saddle it was evident that the Queen wanted to stretch out her legs.

They walked fast out towards the dusty roads. The older mare wishing they would mosey, and the younger wishing they would speed up. They hit a slow trot for a distance, annoying the filly to no end. She wanted only to move. She felt like a fire under the woman, but controlled herself just quietly making sure everyone knew her wishes. A big buck jumped out of the brush ahead of them and they stopped to watch him bound away.

She was happier when they hit a long trot, and smoothly she covered country. She still wished they would move faster, so the woman told her husband to break into a lope when they hit more solid ground. The filly flew beside the mare without breaking into a lope for a distance. Her contentment could be felt in just stretching out her legs. Even trotting that fast, she felt like she floated down the road, and the mare had to really move out for the filly to finally break.

She wanted to run, but she was held back into a lope, and as the mare slowed beside her she came into her own slower lope. They loped along for short distance before the road dusted out into deep tracks again. Once the ground turned solid they loped a bit more.

The mare wanted nothing more than to stretch out and run, but she picked up into that slower easy lope. At a crossroads they stopped, and the young mare was annoyed to stand around. She still felt the desire to move. She was happy when they took the crossroad and walked a distance before long trotting again.

The next crossroad led back across the sagebrush filled valley, and they walked along visiting. They stopped and the woman reset the filly’s saddle, and again she found herself impatient about waiting around. They only trotted a short distance more before moseying along slowly home. The filly was finally satisfied, and she slowed to pick leaves of the sharp greasewood. Occasionally she pinned her ears at the mare or the dogs, but she took in the sights around her and enjoyed the walk.

She was going to be a horse filled with ambition. Her speed was easy to see, and the woman hoped she would always be so easy to bring down. She was an interesting horse, filled with so much desire to go and yet so quick to comply with whatever the woman asked of her. It seemed odd for such an aggressive horse to be so eager to please.


----------



## gottatrot

What is it?!? So cute!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it’s a baby horny toad! It was the smallest we’ve seen I think. They are these kinda friendly lizards we have around us. The last couple years it seems like there are a ton! It goes up and down. They are my favorite lizards. They will ride with you on a horse all day if you want them to.


----------



## knightrider

I love horny toads! When I was a teacher in Texas, I always kept one in my classroom. They are so friendly and personable. The Mr. Rogers of the animal kingdom!


----------



## Knave

I love them too @knightrider!! I’ve kept one with the girls for a while in the house, but catching ants got old and eventually we turned him loose. I really liked him though. They are definitely Mr. Rodgers types!

I am deathly allergic to ants now, so it’s a good thing to not bring them in anymore…


----------



## knightrider

How is everyone getting along healthwise? Your feet (both injuries) and your children?


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I’m running again! My husband isn’t thrilled about it, but my foot seems great actually. I’ve stuck to the treadmill where I won’t hit any odd footing. I feel it on the occasional wrong step. It doesn’t like a certain bend. It’s the bend you make to grab your stirrup. I can ride though fine too! I’m super happy.

Big girl seems on the mend. I mentioned her post concussive syndrome, but did I say she’s super anemic? She’s just had a struggle. After her concussion she dropped 20 pounds, and she’s super fit anyways, so the 20 couldn’t be afforded. In the last two weeks she’s put back on 10 of those pounds!

Her back is still in bad shape. She cannot ride, and the pickup kind of causes it to flare up. Her whiplash has massively improved though. We are headed back to the doctor now. I’m thinking of talking to my cousin who is a PT after another chiropractor treatment. I really like the chiropractor, but he wants to see her a million times and it is a two hour drive. With school starting I don’t think we can push it like that.


----------



## Knave

For being a faster calf, this guy is awfully gentle. Lol


----------



## Knave

Queen and I tried an English ride for the first time! The pictures aren’t great, but I just set the phone down. I’m still excited about it.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The dust moved in a way that tricked the eye. It felt like being on a boat in an ocean must, seeming as if you were moving when you were standing still. At times it was so heavy that it was impossible to see the cattle in front of you.

The riders and horses were weaning the calves off of the cows they had brought into a corral on a flat. Blinded, Cashman and Lucy worked well. In the beginning the corral was filled tight, and the horses pushed into the cattle while one stayed in the gate to let cows pass during times he could see. Cashman got angry, and the woman realized a calf had crawled under his belly in the crowded corral. Since neither could see the woman waited until it worked itself out, and held the big horse from kicking.

Eventually they finished the job, colored white from the dust. The horses were tied around the corral to wait as the loads were taken out three trailers at a time. When they came back for their last trip it was only to pick up the horses who had so patiently waited.

It didn’t take long to see Lucy had a belly ache. She tried to go down as the woman led her to and the big horse to water, and she dropped the big horse to himself as she began walking the mare. Her father checked her out and said to trot her out to the first cattle guard, so the man tied her halter back into itself as she swung into the saddle.

The trot seemed to do the mare well, and they all hoped that when she was unloaded she would be fine.


----------



## knightrider

How is the mare?


----------



## Knave

@knightrider Well, we just unloaded and put away horses and she was fine seeming. I’ll keep an extra eye on her though. It did worry husband and I; I think extra because she is bred.


----------



## bsms

Those photos made my nose clog....time for some Mucinex, taken in sympathy. 😎


----------



## Knave

@bsms it made my lungs clog for sure. Husband and I were joking as we passed an inhaler back and forth about our old acting selves. It was bad though. There were times Dad had to just shove everything back at us because he couldn’t see anything, and I really could only feel the calf under Cashman’s belly it was that bad.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

When they walked out to catch the mares all of the horses wanted caught. The flies were irritating them and they were bored. The man caught his mare and stood back with the big horse in an effort to allow the woman to catch her filly without trouble. The filly walked to the woman quickly and slipped her head into the halter, always ready to go.

When the woman stepped her forward she could tell the little mare was worried. She assumed the mare was worried about the two being held back behind her, and ignored what the mare tried to explain. The mare followed her as always, but her worried look stayed as they began through the other geldings. The geldings looked calm, and Queen ran both sorrels so the woman expected no trouble.

Zeus seemed to be fine until the mare was within reach, and he pinned his ears and laid into the filly. The filly panicked with no where to go, and she lunged forward, trying to change direction mid leap to avoid the woman. She managed to move a bit over, but it wasn’t enough as she slammed into the ribs and shoulder of the woman who hollered out.

The man turned then and whipped the angry yellow horse back, while the sorrels fled at the scene and his mare pulled back, all while the filly stood behind the woman without reacting to the others, only watching the woman. The wind had been knocked out of her, and with the dust coating in her lungs it seemed to not right itself quickly.

They saddled the two mares, and the man asked the woman if she shouldn’t go sit down. He wasn’t feeling well himself suddenly, and sweat beaded up on him as they saddled. They rode out anyways, and Queen felt like fire under the woman. It was easy to see she wanted to run, but they held back to a trot, the man ponying the little mare to keep her in check.

Lucy felt her own effects from the dust, and she coughed and moved out lazily. Queen pushed forward only to be held back. She kept her annoyance mostly to herself, but everything in her felt the need to run.

They kept the ride to a trot as the sweat poured off the man and the woman’s lung and shoulder complained. The little mare was irritated to come home so quickly and be unsaddled at the end of the ride, although she always loved the feeling of being brushed when the saddle came off, and she leaned into the brush begging for more.

Lucy was glad the ride was short, and both were happy to see their dinner. The man was happy as well to eat something, which solved the problem his body was complaining over.


----------



## Knave

Queen and Cashman

Queen had spent much time being ponied in her short life, both behind the giant sorrel and the flashy bay mare. She was getting irritated with the short training rides, as she was the type of mare who wanted to move out. The training rides were not tiring, but the moves required thought and precision, and the boredom of staying slow in a smaller area was eating at her.

The man was busy at work. The final crops of hay were being cut and dried, and cow waters on the mountain still needed checked as well as the new weanlings needed fed. Without his help the woman didn’t want to ride the little mare out in the brush, so she decided to dally her up to the big horse and lope the pivots.

The prior outside rides the woman had been on the little mare, and she had noticed the mare becoming intent on taking runs at the boss mare beside her. It wasn’t an issue with the woman riding the filly, because she simple picked up her reins to redirect her back onto her track.

On this ride however, the mare’s aggression was quickly becoming an issue. The mare was incessantly coming at the big horse. Cashman was allowed the freedom of disciplining her to an extent, and he pinned his ears and curled around squealing and biting the mare. The mare would not give. She felt she had an advantage over a controlled animal, and despite the woman’s romal and the giant horse’s punishment, she continued running into his side and biting at his neck. She tried to outrun the giant, which would have been an easy task excepting the rope on her halter which she knew. Cashman could pull the filly no matter her desires, and she was light on the end of the rope in any case. She tried to come just a step ahead of him for the advantage, without putting any pressure on her rope she would push in tight enough to accomplish her goal.

The ride was spent mostly at a lope and in a semi controlled horse fight. The woman made the big horse take another time around the pivot than she had intended. It would have done the filly good to do more than double the ride, but the big horse was working hard and trying hard and the woman had empathy for him.

Queen was convincing the world that her name was a valid title. She was a spitfire and an athlete, and it wouldn’t be long that she would stay under the orders of the giant beast beside her or the bossy mare left home. She already had the run of the smaller sorrels, and she had as much of a run on Zeus as any horse did.

It was odd for such a young filly to rise rank so quickly, especially in a pen of fairly mean horses. Her confidence was her power, and she knew it. Ponying the mare without a rider was going to go to the wayside the woman worried. She hoped the man would find an evening off to take the mare out. She needed to work with a level of freedom and less pressure than in even a slow training environment. She needed to come back to herself.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

A friend of the couple’s told them her father had a lung cancer, but that it was organic in nature. Breathing dust and hay over the years had created the issue. Oddly, the following day another friend told them the same story about a different man they knew, who had not much longer to live. The lesson behind the men was an important one for them to learn. Do not be so dismissive of the dangers of their livelihoods. The one friend told them that all of their cowboys now wear masks in high risk situations.

Because of this, the woman pulled out a mask and put it on before even stepping from the pickup truck to open the gate where they would be weaning. With the coronavirus pandemic, everyone had stashes of masks to use when required. Their lungs were still filled with the the mud leftover from the last weaning, and a couple of the horses coughed along with them. The man tied his wild rag up over his face, and after gathering a couple more pairs they began weaning.

Once again they went into the corral blindly. The woman was grateful for the big horse’s temperament in the packed corral with the dust rising around them. She struggled to find the outlines of the cows, taller than the calves they left behind.

Even in the heavy dust they all worked together well. Occasionally Lucy sat down to show off her moves, just visible behind the curtain of white. The cows sorted easily enough, and it seemed in no time the horses were tied up and they were loading calves and bulls into the trailers.

The cows trailed out when the woman dropped the gate, only one coming back bellering and running from trailer to trailer, searching for her missing calf. She was a noticeable cow. For quite some time she held the mark of a sell cow, but no one could remember why she was marked. She was a good cow, and raised a calf every year, but for a couple caused confusion when sorting out culls. “Don’t you threaten me,” the woman threw her hand up as she moved beside where she happened to be looking into the trailer.

Taking off her mask she noticed the inside was caked with mud, but she felt much better than the last time they had weaned. Her husband said the same, although they still passed the inhaler between each other.

The horses were particularly happy when they were unloaded, for the woman had saved two apples and a pear for their work.


----------



## Knave

Oh a side note, health has been weighing on everyone’s minds around here. Coronavirus has finally really taken hold of our small town. Also, I’m sure you all remember about big girl breaking her back.

Already having post concussive syndrome, she damaged her head worse than it was prior in that wreck getting whiplash. She has an appointment with a pediatric neurologist at the end of the month. It is thought that she won’t overcome this, and so she needs to learn skills to live her “new normal,” but hopefully the neurologist is able to do something to improve where she is at. Any prayers you want to send her way would be appreciated…


----------



## knightrider

Your family certainly has our prayers. I am so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider. It’s particularly difficult to see what she could have been stripped away. Oh, I’m sure she’ll find a way to be successful, because that’s her nature, but I don’t think we’re going to see her on a basketball court again, or maybe even a horse like Bones. They said she cannot take another hit to the head.

She is struggling in school, with a retention of like five hours at best. She is super smart, so you can teach her quickly, but she has to relearn anything new. It’s hard.


----------



## egrogan

I really hope her doctor can help her on the road to recovery


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan. Me too.


----------



## bsms

Prayers made. And promises for future prayers. I understand the attractions of ranch life, but watching friends and the toll it can take reminds me of how hard it can be too.


----------



## Knave

@bsms thank you! I could use the prayers.


----------



## QHriderKE

You and your family are in my thoughts 💞


----------



## Knave

Thank you @QHriderKE!


----------



## gottatrot

Praying for your daughter.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The woman was dizzy when she stepped out of the truck to bridle her horse. Whatever bug she carried was beginning to do a number on her. Cashman was hot. She could see it in the giant sorrel as she went to bridle him.

It was rare for the big horse to have an off day anymore, but it happened occasionally still. It seemed to remind her that he was a five-year-old, and not the old man she always considered him. She looked less forward to the day as the world seemed to spin and he jumped forward when she stepped into the saddle.

Lucy, on the other hand, looked exhausted as the man stepped into her saddle. Pregnancy had slowed her down. She walked along calmly, as the big horse in front of her pranced his anxiety. The woman felt her annoyance building as her head complained at the giant causing her to focus too much.

When they split up after a small group of cattle on the wrong side of the fence, the big horse took a few jumps with her, shaking his head, his neck curled in frustration. She swore at him then and slapped him with the romal. “Grow up you big beast.”

They came together quickly at the gate, and the woman’s parents took off up the mountain while she waited for her husband to get back on so they could head down the ridge. The big sorrel horse shook his head in frustration and pranced along angrily. The man looked at her, and knowing she was sick and frustrated offered to swap horses for the day. “I’ll take you up on it; I just don’t feel good. Lucy would appreciate me anyways, and this jerk could use a ride by you,” she laughed as they hurried to swap.

Lucy was the perfect horse to step onto when one wasn’t feeling well. She was happy to mosey along with the same attitude as the woman, bringing the cattle in no hurry. The mare felt lazy, but she did anything asked of her without complaint. “You have made the perfect lady’s horse!,” the woman called when the man was back in sight. He smiled at that. “It’s nice to see my beautiful women together.”

The man and the big horse took off again, and suddenly the dog was back beside the mare, although the woman heard the man calling for him a bit longer. “Ozzy, you had better listen to me if you are going to work for me today,” the woman warned. The dog was hot and tired, and he begged to be allowed to ride the mare with her. “No, she’s tired too. You just stay back. We’ll be to the water trough soon.”

Cashman continued his edge with the man, and for his attitude he covered country quickly, getting pairs down from the mountains he climbed. Lucy wandered slowly behind the cows, turning anything requested and occasionally looking to see if she could spot the other horses. Most of the time the woman’s mother rode the same draw as the mare, bringing along the cows the men pushed down.

When they made it to the trap the mare looked to see when the other riders would come in. The wind carried the sounds down to them of the cows trailing and the horses calling. Eventually they could see the big horse fighting two groups of cattle which had split on him.

The woman trotted the mare up the canyon and around one of the herds coming down, and as the mare began to whinny she saw a sheep in the herd, and her whinny turned into a scream. The woman was struck by the sound the mare had made, never having heard anything like it before, and she laughed about the likelihood of there being another sheep to have joined the cows. The mare was not pleased.

It wasn’t only the mare who the sheep upset, but the cows were taking turns beating the poor sheep. “Quit now, leave her alone,” the woman hollered as she pushed them forward. Once back at the trap the man laughed telling her the story.

He was on a sidehill, infested with badger holes, making his way to the cattle that had split off when he heard the sheep call. He looked up with worry, because the footing was terrible, and saw that sheep coming at him on a run, wanting to join the cows and with him between her and the herd. He waited for the giant horse to blow, and their footing to be lost. He knew he was going to go down, but the big horse simply looked at the sheep and allowed her to pass.

The couple laughed about it as they changed back horses. He told her he was happy they had swapped, and he figured his mare was too. He was able to cover a lot of country quickly without feeling sorry for the big horse, and it was good for him as well. She told him how the mare was tired and had behaved perfectly. “You spoiled her, didn’t you?” “Of course I did, she’s pregnant you know.”

They tried to keep the sheep out of the trap as they pushed the cattle in. “They will kill her,” the man said, “honestly one already hit her so hard I thought she would die.” Trying their best, the horses couldn’t hold the sheep from pushing past and into the trap with the cattle. It was packed tight, and the cattle began to hit the sheep from all sides. The woman’s father pulled his rope down, while her mother worried, “You can’t rope her! It will kill her!,” and the woman replied, “She’ll die in there anyways.”

They managed then to push into the tight fighting cattle and sort her out with a few other cows, and then hurried to push her out of the trap. “I wish we’d just haul her home with the calves,” the woman almost whined, and it was returned with “Maybe we’ll get lucky and the coyotes will eat her before we drive her home.”

The woman was happy to have the dumb sheep though. It gave her and her girls something to look forward to the last year; everyone always looked for the sheep.

The calves sorted a bit difficult, because the corral was so tight, but eventually they got it accomplished. Driving the calves into the trailers was done on foot after that, and the woman found herself with an asthma attack. Her inhaler eventually took hold, and she promised herself she would remember to bring a mask the next time.

She went home with the horses, rather than go back for the last trailer load of calves. The horses were pleased to step out of the trailer, Lucy mimicking the woman’s tiredness, walked out slowly and sat untied at a pile of hay left over from the morning’s feeding. Cashman was covered in dried sweat and dust, and yet still he snorted at the grain pan and spooked back several times as she unsaddled him.

The day had warmed enough that the woman felt it okay to hose the horses down, and they both seemed to appreciate her effort as the sweat and dirt ran off of their skin. Ozzy also came home with the woman, exhausted and dirty, he sat under the hose anytime it came away from the horses.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The filly was getting seriously irritated with the idea of the other horses being caught and her being left behind. She was a jealous animal, and an ambitious one, and she was sick of being left behind. Whenever she caught sight of the woman she called to her, and if a horse were being caught she was first at the gate, pressing her face towards halters and trying to sneak out with whoever was chosen.

The woman was still down with her bug, but after processing calves she decided that the filly needed to do something. The filly was happy to be caught, and she didn’t even flinch at the fly spray. She had finally realized the good it did, and decided to accept the smelly wetness. As much as she loved water, the stench of the spray had been too much for a long time.

The woman was alone, so she saddled her up and decided to stay in the yard. The little mare was bored with training exercises, pushing them too fast and with a bit of irritation. Since the woman intended to bring her back down, she decided to lay out random objects in the yard. The filly couldn’t sit and spin, but had to go around what she was directed at.

They also walked over a board Junie B had drug off some building, and the mare was more interested in rolling it around than stepping over it. She tried crawling onto the buckets placed around, pawing at them and intending to step up while the woman drew her away and around. This too bored the mare, but was more intriguing than what they had been doing.

Finally, to the filly’s excitement, the woman sorted the red heifer calf out of the corral, and led the little mare in with the black one called Veronica. They worked on following and turning the calf, and the mare was enjoying herself bullying the smaller animal.

She was a cowy mare, but she was also a mean one. Luckily for the woman, she was light mouthed and bodied, and easy to pull off the random attacks she would make. When the calf stuck her head through the fence behind the water trough, the woman allowed the mare to bite her without correction, and pull her backwards and into position again. The next time it happened though, the mare bit and pushed down, bending the heifer’s back and the woman pulled the mare off. “That’s pushing it Queen. You can’t really hurt her,” although she knew the mare intended to hurt the calf any chance given.

She decided to rope for a bit, but quickly the mare took advantage of the freedom and took a run at the calf that made the woman realize she needed to throw her rope and focus on correcting the filly.

The excitement the filly felt was the same as the woman. She loved working a cow, and she especially loved a horse who enjoyed it as much as she. She didn’t worry yet about the filly’s over aggression, for many talented horses began that way.

She remembered something her husband had said the last time they rode together, when she was on Queen, and she giggled. He had told her that Queen’s mother likely spent her time running cows off water for the heck of it, and they were lucky she was off the mountain. Maybe they were lucky Queen herself was not there to torment cattle in sport, because it was definitely her favorite game.


----------



## Knave

Zeus and Queen

“Would you mind if I rode with you?,” the woman asked when her younger daughter was grabbing at a halter hung on the horseshoe hook the man had made them. “Of course! It’s been a while since we rode together for fun,” the girl smiled at her mother as she slipped into the corral to catch Zeus.

When Queen saw the woman and came to the gate, the big horse wasn’t far behind. Rather than find herself in a horse fight, the woman opened the gate and told the filly to hurry up through. She assumed she could catch the filly loose in the yard, but was impressed when the filly walked out, turned and waited as the woman closed the gate and then haltered her pretty little face.

“You are such a nice mare,” the woman told her and rubbed her still baby soft neck. They walked slowly to the trailer where she saddled quickly and ran back inside for jeans. The girl just finished saddling the little yellow horse when she came back outside.

It was different for the girl to help her mother with a colt, and Zeus and the girl did perfectly. They trotted circles in the makeshift arena, which was simply a worked piece of dirt next to the road. The filly impressed the girl, who hadn’t been around often when she was worked.

The woman walked the filly up to the big roping dummy for the first time and threw a couple loops. When the filly seemed unconcerned, she handed her rope to the girl. “Rope it, but only take a step when I ask you to,” she cautioned. Quickly thinking better she asked her to wait and she stepped out of the saddle, and then she asked her to walk along dragging the dummy while she led the filly behind it.

Queen was only interested, but showed no fear. Often horses blew up the first time they saw that dummy move, but she was one to think things through. The woman stepped back into the saddle and asked the girl to slowly drag the dummy out, but the mare got into position and followed the dummy like it was something she had always done.

They went and got the girl’s rope, as she was always being scolded for leaving it off of her saddle. For a while the woman roped the dummy behind her, and the filly seemed to enjoy the game.

Later they walked through a pivot and down the road to her mother’s house. It was hot, and they were thirsty, so they turned and rode home before making the house. It was fun for them to ride together again, and the girl told her of all the things happening at school. The horses were happy with the walk as well. It was a perfect Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Lucy

When the woman stepped onto the big horse, she could tell he was back to himself. He snuck a few bites of dried short grass as they waited for the others to mount. The sun was shining, already warming the day enough that she tied her coat on then, and watched the men throw theirs into the trucks. Her coat carried so many of the things she may need that she thought it simpler to tie it on, and if the wind started it would be there for her to use.

They trotted miles, up and down ridges and yet didn’t see a cow for quite some time. They stopped and resituated their saddles at a high point, and Lucy was glad for the rest. She had been asking to slow or stop occasionally. Although she wasn’t very far along, her pregnancy seemed to tire her quickly. The buckskin the woman’s father rode was drenched in sweat. Mostly it was his own anxiety which caused him to heat up, but the woman was sure he was glad for the short rest.

They went a few more canyons before seeing their first small group of cattle. A herd of antelope stood near to them, and one stayed offset as they climbed by. The big horse didn’t notice the single doe, paying attention to gaining elevation to where the cows waited. He eventually saw the herd, and he stalled, but he was tired enough to watch them crest without a scene.

The woman’s parents took the high trail behind the cattle, and the couple worked their way a bit lower. To the woman’s amazement a small bunch of cattle came pouring from the trees, and hot on their tail were three mustangs. The man readied to spook them off, but the woman asked him to wait. “I want to see what they do, and I want to take their picture!” “They are going to run those cows off the mountain, and we are going to be in a race,” he argued back, but he sat and watched with her.

The horses saw the riders as soon as they poked through the trees, and they took off spooked, near to the horsemen. “Hey, I know him! He is looking a lot better,” the woman exclaimed when the stud pulled out of the trees behind the three young mares.

They had watched the stud when they were hunting. He was left behind from the gather that Queen found herself caught in. He had been very lame, and the woman assumed he wouldn’t make the winter. Now here he was, in the same canyon, still lame but not nearly as bad, and looking healthy. Somewhere along the line he found the three mares. It made her happy to watch them as they broke into a long trot and disappeared.

Cashman and Lucy however were not as happy to see the horses. They spooked at every moving thing and every non moving thing which looked off to them for a time frame. The dog moving behind a tree made the big horse snort that long and rolling sound, and refuse to move as Lucy left with the cows. “It’s still just a dog you big animal,” the woman giggled and finally caught up.

Her mother was chasing a cow down the mountain into the next canyon where they had taken their few cattle, and they waited for her to realize where they were and let the cow join their small group. Lucy and the man came and went for a time, up and over ridges, while the two women made their way to the big red tank and water trough where they waited for the buckskin to crest, following in the cattle from the high trail.

The woman and her mother pushed the cows down to the trap, while the man and her father left to go around another draw and bring in the cattle from there. Impatience at waiting at the trap made the woman’s mother decide they should corral what they had and go help.

All of the miles and climbing resulted in few calves and two crippled cows to haul home. That was alright to the woman, for she loved riding the range and hunting for bulls and calves. Everything about the job pleased her, and Cashman liked the work as much as she.

As much as the horses seemed to enjoy the work, Lucy and Cashman were happy to be unsaddled after thirteen hours. The man rinsed the tired mare off to her delight, and the woman considered the idea warily. It would be cold soon. Yet, when she saw the sweat and caked on mud the big gelding held under his blanket she knew he would appreciate the water.


----------



## QHriderKE

I'm glad I'm not the only one out there to call a time out to reset my saddle after a bunch of climbing up and down hills! We have a lot of hills so long and steep that even a fit horse needs to traverse them in a zig zag and take a break part way to the top.


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE we have lots of those too. When I traded husband for Lucy when I was sick she was irritated with me because I don’t switchback unless it’s really bad. I think going straight down hurts her for some reason. Cashman does the same hills and prefers straight unless they are too awful.

We reset three or four times actually. We tend to do it whenever we get to a top and it’s been a ways and the horses are tired.

There is a hill right before the trap that makes me think of @egrogan and her hill of despair. I always laugh now when I get to it. I used to hate it because it’s long and I’ve had saddles slip up necks. A lot of times someone will get off and lead it, but I’ve gotten out of the habit because Cash is awful about ground manners and he makes me nervous on that hill; I’d rather be on his back… Lucy was discouraged that I didn’t get off her.


----------



## QHriderKE

@Knave 
Most of our place is a hill of despair to me 🤣
And if it's not a hill of despair, it's horse wrecking beaver dams or deadfall city. Pictures never show how steep things actually are, unfortunately, and I'm usually too busy trying to pick a path through the dreadfully to get pictures of it.


----------



## egrogan

@QHriderKE , same here, I never can really capture the steepness of the hills we ride. The worst is that when we're riding on the road, it's usually covered in loose gravel which makes everything worse. Sometimes I daydream about what it would be like to take Fizz to an endurance ride somewhere really flat 🤣


----------



## Knave

None of mine show the steepness either! I always hate that. Lol.

@QHriderKE ours is badger holes everywhere! I got off Cash yesterday and fell in one, and I swear he looked at me like, “you know I get in trouble when I do that. Not so easy is it?” Lol

I took a picture yesterday to show what the regular areas of badger holes look like, but it does it no justice. Sometimes the ground is just empty and falls out from under you. It makes you so flustered as a cow breaks back on a steep hill and you just know you are going to fall! The holes run deep most of the time. I fell in one that my whole leg went down. My father in law was taken out early from cowboying because he dropped a leg on foot too, and it broke a piece in his hip. Mine only dislocated.

I tore Bones’s stifle in one, which is how I came to buy Cash.

I took this picture of husband a bit too late yesterday, I was trying to show how steep it was, but it didn’t show at all because of the timing and that pictures just don’t do any justice to anything!


----------



## QHriderKE

I'm really glad we don't have much for holes, just one small field that has a bunch of gopher holes. Where I grew up, however, badger holes and the like were always a concern. I remember helping pull bulls when I was 11 or maybe younger and was still riding my qh/Welsh pony, Buddy, and my mom sent me to go ahead to turn the bulls through the gate and I had that pony cruising at a high lope across the pasture and we hit a hole. We were all fine, he only had a small ow from stepping on the reins when he got up. Takes going butt over teakettle once to make a person very wary of holes!

The tree situation gets better once you get to the top and into timber instead of aspen weeds:









I grew up in this:









One of my biggest troubles with coming here is the fact that when cows decide to take off the wrong way, there's often no chances of just cruising around them and circling them up. They can get through bush much faster than me and there's been a few times where the only way through was the same path the cows took so we followed them all the way to the corner fence and turned around there 🙄 
I was not a happy camper!


----------



## Knave

I’ve worked some places like that @QHriderKE. Good dogs are the only answer, and sometimes they let you down! Lol

We can in most places get around something here. We don’t have a ton of trees like you do. In our trees it is hard enough, I can’t imagine all over heavy trees. We worked somewhere with willows everywhere and I felt like that was a maze.

I’ve never worked where it was flat like where you grew up. I would think that would be fun too! You could haul!!!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Lucy and a little Queen

When the woman walked out to put the calves on the cow, she thought the big horse was acting particularly studdy. He had Queen sorted off of the herd. When she finished her cow she saw that he had mounted the little mare, who was in heat, and she was concerned about the giant knocking a hip down on the filly.

She pulled the filly out of the corral by calling her name and opening the gate, shutting it just in time for the big horse to barrel over angrily.

It wasn’t until lunchtime that she caught the beast of a horse and the pretty bay mare. They were in for a short work day at the ranch, sorting the cull bulls off of the bunch they had at home, and driving them down to where they would stay until the cows came home.

The bulls took to fighting once pushed together, and Ozzy was sent in to break up fights. The dog was working good, and it was easy enough to get the bulls moving the right direction. Half way there the woman’s father noticed they had accidentally separated out a bull who was intended to stay and had one in the herd intended for sale.

The woman teased the man as they turned the bulls back, for he had done the sorting while they gathered. It was all in fun, and they joked it was a practice run. “I should have brought Queen and Junie B, maybe we could do more practice runs!,” she laughed.

The second start with the bulls was simpler, and only two fights broke out while they pushed them through different pastures into the bottom of the ranch. It was lighthearted and fun, and the horses all behaved well. They enjoyed the bites stolen from the tall grass they walked through, and the riders seemed to enjoy each other’s company.


----------



## TrainedByMares

This is awesome scenery in these pictures! I love the pictures and the story about the mustangs. If I could ride out and see mustangs running around, I don't know that I'd come back!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares! It is pretty spectacular I think, although it tends to get your horse pretty worked up. We run into them a lot, and so Cash doesn’t get terrible. Neither does Lucy. Zeus gets a bit worked up, but only for a time frame. I dread the day we run into horses on Bones, because he panics when someone’s horse gets loose and is running around. I did some work on him riding with loose horses, and I can handle it in an arena kind of setting, but I guarantee he would lose his marbles on the mountain. Lol

I don’t want to come down either though. Nothing is much better than a good day working.


----------



## Knave

The Whole Brigade

It was surprisingly hot over the weekend, and so the man asked the woman when he came home from feeding if she wanted to go out and ride. She caught Queen, who had been living in solitary for a couple of days.

This had the filly feeling highly self important, which they discussed as they saddled. She was ambitious as ever when the woman stepped on, but there was an edge easily seen. “I think I’ll just have you start out ponying me,” the woman said as she handed the rope over “she’s been too bored with too many days off.”

The filly was irritated at the first mile’s walk. She wanted to move, and the mare beside her wanted to mosey along. She constantly threatened the older mare, only being stopped from lunging at her by the woman picking up the outside rein. “She thinks she’s pretty important,” she laughed. She wasn’t worried. On the mare she was light and easy to stop, and as mad as the mare was she wouldn’t run through the rein.

She continued her assaults towards the pretty bay mare as the hit a slower trot. She needed worn down, but she wasn’t in the mindset to be allowed to move out quickly. It took a few miles for the mare to quit picking a fight and begging to run. Once she settled they let the mares move into a long trot, and they covered country quickly.

The older mare would have liked to stop and mosey, and the young mare wanted nothing more than to run. She wanted to stretch her legs and see something interesting, but the long trot suited her well enough, and she only broke into a lope once.

After they had gotten quite a ways the mare seemed herself again, and the woman took the rope and hitched it around her own horn. Instead of turning for home, as they often did on their long rides, they trotted further out. They came close to the highway before they broke into a walk and headed back towards home. The mare was leery of the vehicles which passed, particularly bothered by a motorcycle.

She did nothing wrong however, and they enjoyed walking the last few miles. The bay mare was particularly pleased to slow back down and enjoy her walk.

They passed their youngest daughter at the house with the arena. She had saddled up Zeus and headed down for a ride. He was nervous to see them ride up, snorting his particularly wild sounding trumpet.

When they came home the woman tried to put the filly back with the horses, but it was evident she was still in season when she saw the geldings. The woman opened the gate and called to her, and she slipped out and wandered over to the garden where she snuck mouthfuls of mint before the woman haltered her and led her back to her own corral.

Later she pulled the big horse out and rode him bareback, loping a few circles in hopes he would be ready for work the next morning.

The oldest girl was having a hard time watching everyone leave horseback, and she decided to pull Bones from the corral and lead him on a walk with her. He was proud to be taken out, and his kind heartedness shown bright. He walked along slowly with his girl, caution in his manner. He loved her and knew something was off.

She ended by taking him to the tie rack and giving him a good grooming, braiding his hair fancy and brushing him till he glowed. He walked back into the corral strutting. He felt important and loved, and he puffed up.

Watching Bones be taken out the man felt guilty for the old sorrel, and he haltered up Beamer and brought him in. He gave him a brushing which did not compare to the brushing of the girl, and he trimmed his fronts. In the heat he decided he’d wait to do his hinds until the following day.

Each horse seemed to enjoy their attention, and they basked in the hot sun.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

Weaning and processing the lefties was always a shorter day. Often it had been the first work day for a colt, and the woman considered bringing Queen. Without the girls to help, and considering how tall the brush was, the woman decided against taking the filly, and caught her big horse and the bay mare to saddle.

She hadn’t been thinking when she left her coat in the pickup, because as soon as they stepped in around the cattle the dust filled the air. Her asthma hadn’t been treating her well, but luckily enough the day wasn’t particularly cold, so she took her sweater off and made a makeshift mask.

The dust made it impossible to see, and occasionally a cow or calf took back the wrong direction. The brush was taller than the big horse, but the woman’s head rose above, and had the dust not been in the air so heavily she mostly would have been able to see.

The man trotted the bay mare to the lead, and was the only person able to avoid the heavy blanket. The buckskin’s cough was becoming deeper and consistent. They all hoped for the rain forecasted in the week. As they rode they discussed the vaccine; the woman’s brother and his family had been terribly sick, although it was the first she knew of it.

Even out of the brush and into the pastures the dust followed them. The buckskin coughing deep and the black horse trying to roll his eyes clear. The big horse the woman rode acted unaffected by the white blanket, and behaved as the perfect gentleman. They sorted the cows from the calves, and tied to the trailer while they processed. The woman laughed at herself, ivermectin pour on and crap covered, no one seemed to get as dirty as she always managed.

One of the calves made her happy as the day went on. It was the calf who had almost died of anaphylactic shock when she was branded, and the woman had held and babied her as the epinephrine and dex took effect. The calf remembered her, and was the gentlest animal, letting her scratch her shoulder and sticking near.

After lunch, they sorted a neighbor’s cow out, and she was quick to get on the fight. She did her best to tear down the trailer gate once they finally managed to load her in the neighbor’s trailer, and they wondered what she would do as they unloaded and reloaded her at another neighbors for more missing cattle.

After a short visit with the neighbor, they remounted and brought in the sell animals, and moved some cattle around corrals. In the weaning lot the big horse was nervous, considering throwing a tantrum constantly. The second she stepped back out of the lot the horse settled. He’d always hated that corral, and she never knew why.

She remembered when a big creek ran through it, instead of the deep dry crevice. She had bogged a mare down there when she was a small child, not knowing how deep it was when the mare began to swim. They barely saved the horse, and her memory was one of shame.

The day was beautiful despite the dust however, and everyone was pleased with what they had accomplished.

(I left my phone in my coat as well, so I didn’t get any pictures until after lunch.)


----------



## bsms

There is a N95 mask with an exhaust valve to make breathing easier. I use it for drywall work. I guess it would LOOK really weird though. But that level of dust could put me in bed the next day. Maybe two.


----------



## Knave

@bsms even the regular mask makes a massive difference. You still taste mud, and the inside of the mask is mud, but it is a HUGE difference.


----------



## Knave

I finally did Bones’s year six video. I was a little behind on it.


----------



## gottatrot

Great video! Interesting to see him doing his self-mutilating behaviors. In a bad way. But yet he is such a good horse when being ridden.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I try to include some of the bad in our year videos. That’s more of an actual year. He was put into the small pen because I tore his stifle a bit again, but the small pen didn’t work out.


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro

following posts on another thread. Your daughter needs to see another dr ASAP! her condition is progressing, worse with more symptoms... insist on more tests please. praying for you all


----------



## Knave

Thank you @BarbandBadgerandPedro. We have a follow up soon with her main doctor, and I will voice my concerns to her. I know she also wanted another mri to see what had happened after the second injury. She knows the before and after.

ETA- thank you for the prayers as well. That means a whole lot to me.


----------



## gottatrot

I was reading about why they might recommend neuropsych. Apparently it's possible that people focus on their symptoms and attribute things to their head injury that are actually normal, and this makes the emotional component worse. From what you've said, I doubt this is the case with your daughter. The brain is so tricky though, because even having persistent thought patterns can change the chemistry in the brain, and then the chemicals can change the structure. So thoughts are important.

But the problem is that if an injury changes the structure and/or the chemistry, then this becomes a physical problem you can't just "overcome" by trying to manage your thoughts. I've been around a lot of people with strokes in particular who have a lot of difficulty with their emotions. I've tried to comfort someone who was crying, and she said she was not feeling sad, but her brain was making her cry. I've also seen inappropriate laughter or anger that did not match the situation, and that the person could not control. Sometimes people sleep excessively, and I believe that is actually helpful for the brain to work on healing itself. 

I don't know if this advice is helpful when you are living closely with someone, but as a professional it is often helpful when facing these extreme emotions to go on as if the anger or laughter is not happening, and to not react. This can help people get back to a more normal emotional level sooner. 

It's possible neuropsych could help, but also I'd watch to see if it made your daughter feel like she could help improve her symptoms, or if it made her feel more helpless as if somehow she was contributing and that somehow it is her fault she isn't back to her former self. I hope that makes sense, just some thoughts to take or leave.


----------



## Knave

It does make sense @gottatrot. I don’t think she’s to the emotional extreme of what you are saying, just very anxious and irritable. Besides that everything is physical. Well, memory loss to me is physical, and the muscle spasms and the blacking out and headaches. She also just seems to fade out at times, and has no idea what has happened. Her feeling and reflexes weren’t the same on different sides of her body as well, but that she explained as nerve damage from the broken back. She also explained her tingling in her hands and feet from that, but she tried to tell her that started before the broken back.


----------



## gottatrot

I'd really emphasize to the doctors about the fading out or blacking out episodes. To me that sounds like it could easily be absence seizures. She should probably have an EEG to look for seizure activity in the brain. If she is having seizures frequently, that could be causing memory problems as well. If this is the case, a seizure medication could help. The muscle spasms also sound like they could be partial seizures, and that really should be looked into more. Only an EEG will help rule those out, a CT or MRI won't show seizure activity.


----------



## Knave

I wondered that too. I didn’t know seizures could cause memory problems though. She has zero short term memory of facts, and sometimes no even general idea. She can’t remember words either. Even normal words that we use regularly she has to look up to find them.


----------



## gottatrot

Yes, especially frequent seizures, or if they are happening near the memory center of the brain.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The two horses had rarely made their way out during the time the woman was sick. She finally called the clinic to see how they would treat Covid, and they told her there was nothing they would do, but to not lay around. The horses were happy to see her come out again, and they nickered to her and met her at the gate.

She put grain in the buckets they pawed. More and more grain pans continuously showed up in their yard. Junie B had a fetish for grain buckets, and had been stealing them from neighbors. The woman thought that when she was better she would have to track down where the young border collie had come up with the newest additions.

After brushing off the two horses, the woman climbed onto the big horse from the mounting block. She never could swing on the giant bareback, but he stood patiently for her beside the blue steps. He was obviously babying the woman, trotting and loping at the slowest possible speed he could manage. When she wanted to stand he stayed motionless, allowing her to just lay her head on his neck until she felt ready to go again.

She rubbed his soft thick neck, and told him she loved him. Although he was a more business minded animal, he cared for her and worried over her sickness. The filly seemed to treat her exactly as the big horse had when she jumped onto her bare back.

She did everything asked of her slowly and calmly. The filly rightfully should have been hot after her time off, but she knew she needed to behave. Even leading back it was as if the young mare tiptoed behind the woman, afraid to make any sort of mistake, but happy to have gotten out.

The woman was grateful for the horses she had been blessed with, and sure the fresh air had done her some good.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Prayers for you and your family @Knave


----------



## knightrider

Continuing to pray for you. Hope everyone is better soon. It's so lovely to read about how your horses take care of you. Prayers of gratitude for their kind souls.


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares and @knightrider thank you. It may be too soon to say, but I think I am feeling a lot better today! Husband is just getting to the really sick point, and my mom and dad are a little behind him. 

I was sending prayers of gratitude for my horses as well. What kind and good animals they are.


----------



## gottatrot

That's the worst with viruses, how they take out the whole family one by one. I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

It was early when the horses were saddled, and the moon glowed bright behind a wispy cloud cover. The stars showed simple constellations where the clouds parted, and the horses chewed hay while they waited for the trailer to arrive.

They were not unloaded before the sun showed in the sky. They quickly picked up the first of the cows and started the drive up the mountain. The woman’s father rode a motorcycle, because he could cover the high country quickly and send cows down their direction.

After a time they stopped and waited for his big bunch, and the cows stood patiently, some laying down to sun on the dusty ground. The horses grazed and everyone spent some time settling. Even though they were all sick, the beauty of the day surrounded them and their spirits were high.

When they saw the bunch crest up high they started the cows again. After a time the big horse decided he was itchy, and tried his best at climbing brush like the filly was apt to do. “You are not a coordinated animal Cashman. You are going to fall,” the woman warned the big beast. Soon enough she was proven correct, and the big horse fell down on his front end. Everyone was watching dumbfounded at the big animal’s lack of coordination, and they waited to see if he could manage to struggle his way back up. The woman’s mother laughed from deep in her belly, coughing occasionally. “I think it’s so funny! Let him do it again. He hasn’t figured out how yet.”

The big horse entertained them, trying to climb brush and never scratching his belly how other horses with the bad habit did. They laughed at his troubles, and continued on easily with the cows.

The sheep was in the big herd the woman’s father brought to them, and she was a cranky animal. She stomped her feet in their direction, and in the direction of the dog, considering in her opinion that she would teach Ozzy a lesson. Luckily for her, she stuck to bluffing, because they knew the dog was too hard mouthed for a sheep and would tear the poor animal apart.

When they came to the field where the cows would be left, the woman was awestruck by the colors. Red, orange and yellow covered the ridge. The clouds hung again in the same manner they had over the moon, and the ride back to the trailer was stunning.


----------



## Knave

My mom sent me a couple pictures and you can see the colors better.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I love your scrubby landscape and the shape of the hills. It reminds me of the Mackenzie region in NZ (although that is starting to look very different now with massive irrigation, dairy cows, and wilding pines).


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider I’d love to see New Zealand one day!

That last field used to have trees, but there was a big fire when I was in high school. It was massive, and I have memories of counting dead cows up different canyons, and deer and a horse. The ground was black for years.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

The woman forgot she had hurt her hand until she grabbed the big horse’s cinch saddling, and a bit later, when they unloaded the horses from the trailer Lucy pulled back and went down. The morning seemed to foretell the day. The dog was lame when they stepped out, and he was loaded into the horse trailer.

They took off trotting from the trailer, the woman’s father having left on the bike earlier. They had country to cover, and it began with a decent climb where a group of around thirty cows stood high up a steep mountainside. They began trickling down as the riders neared, and they found themselves at a deep crevice.

The woman’s mother held to the one side to stop the cattle, while the couple and their youngest daughter began working around the steep cutout. The man told the woman to turn back to another spot, and she misunderstood what he meant. She took a try crossing the crevice in the best area she could find, to come up in front of the cattle who had made their way down.

From another close spot her mother crossed, and they watched as the father and daughter made their way around and picked up more cattle. One cow sat high and refused to drop. The man began the steep climb, and they watched Lucy work her way up until the man stepped out of the saddle to lead because the footing was too rocky and dangerous.

The girl came and stood by the woman, while her mother worked over closer to the bottom of the mountain to watch the climb. The woman knew, watching her husband, that his lungs would be screaming at him. The climb was long and steep, and COVID had him in a bad place.

Eventually he brought the cow down, but the climb had worn on him and given him an edge. As they made their way with the cows, the couple began to argue. She had misunderstood his directions. He didn’t want her to cross the crevice, but to go pick up a herd of cattle on the ridge behind. It had been a long time since the two could be accused of hollering at one another horseback, but they must have seemed accustomed to it as they screamed back and forth and he left for the cattle she was supposed to have gotten.

The woman’s mother was long gone by then, having had to take a different route because the crevice stuck her in another direction and she couldn’t cross. The girl smiled when the woman told her there was a shirt made which said, “Forgive what I said when we were working cows.” It was always a joke among married couples, and the girl’s own edge from seeing her parents argue softened. The woman supposed it was a good thing that the girl was so unexposed to such things to be so effected by them.

Eventually they came back together with a decent sized herd made up. An argument started, much softer, about whether to take the cattle the way they always went or push them down a road which would shortcut to the field where they needed to leave them. Although neither the woman or the man said much, they both knew pushing cows a new direction meant more effort, even if the distance was cut, but it wasn’t their argument to have.

It was the illness which had everyone on edge, and the decision was made to try the shorter way. The cows didn’t want to line out or move easily in the new direction, and the horses and riders worked hard to keep them going. Eventually the wind started, and the beauty of the day went unnoticed for a time.

When the woman’s father drove in with the last group of cattle they would add for the day, his offer of them stopping to eat lunch while he continued with the bike was well appreciated. The girls (the oldest drove the truck and trailer) had forgotten their lunches, and the woman split up what she had in her saddle bags for them. The man gave them half of his sandwich to split, and everyone seemed happier again.

The couple and their daughter trotted back to the herd which hadn’t made much distance, while the woman’s mother loaded her horse. Working through her bug had exhausted her.

Although the cows moved no better, the riders had better attitudes which improved the situation. The big horse was convinced he had worked too hard, and they joked about it as she pressured him to continue his job. The woman’s father challenged the girl to race his bike on Zeus, and she giggled and declined. They talked and joked and eventually the cattle came to the canyon where they would stay.

The girl was enthralled with the beautiful colors which glowed bright, and everyone enjoyed a much needed tea or a Gatorade from the cooler.

Some days just went that way, but it was good that they always seemed to end well with the group.


----------



## Knave

I forgot to include in my story how much Cash is loving the motorcycle. He is happy when it comes and he starts whinnying and calling like crazy when it leaves. It didn’t take him long to realize how much work the motorcycle saves him from! Lol

I did get Queen trimmed today, and I didn’t think I would die, so I am finally at the end of Covid I think!


----------



## TrainedByMares

" and the beauty of the day went unnoticed for a time." I get caught up in grindy old work or drama or my own anxiety and forget to appreciate my beautiful surroundings too. I see the beauty of the day in your photos! Spectacular country and hard work!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I think that sometimes we all forget to look around us and appreciate things when we are too anxious. I get that way more than I should. Or, if the weather is too miserable, sometimes it actually is beautiful, but it can be hard to notice.


----------



## Knave

I didn’t get much video of Cashman this year, but I decided I’d do his video anyways because it was time.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

Although it was still dark when they went out to saddle horses, it was later than the woman had anticipated them leaving. She took the time to notice the stars and the pretty morning which surrounded her. It was a bit later when the trailer arrived to pick the horses and her and her daughter up, and the beginning of the sunrise had the sky glowing red.

When they loaded the horses they realized a tire was flat on the trailer, so they took it to the sheds to change it. They should have unloaded the horses, but the woman fought the jack for a seemingly long time before they decided to pull them from the trailer. It was slick and the horses struggled to get out. The jack had just begun to work again when the man pulled in and grabbed another.

The tire change was quick after that, and they reloaded horses and headed out. This put them further behind schedule than normal, but nothing could be done to change it and the morning was beautiful. The cows did not gather easily from the canyon where they had been left. The ground was slick, and the horses made their way carefully up the mountainside and over the deadfall as they brought the cattle down.

Once the cows were off the one side, the riders split up to cover another ridge, some hills and the bottom of the draw. The girl stayed with her mother, and they took cows from the top of the ridge. The woman teased her daughter, and they reminisced over the days when the girl was little and rode Pete. Coming off the ridge she would scream and refuse, and the woman would finally have to leave her there, screaming in true terror. The girl would eventually panic at being left behind and scream her whole way off the ridge.

Now, on Zeus, steep no longer bothered the girl, and they worked their way down with the cattle they had gathered to where everyone would come back together. After they started the cows through the gate, noting the sheep was missing, the man rode Lucy back to pick up the trailer. He would make his way to a place where he would need to be to turn the herd. The woman’s father eventually also left, for he needed to be at a gate where he would count the cows through.

A few miles in one of the cows that had been trying the woman turned and ran. Cashman tried his hardest to lope around her on the slick and hole covered ground, and he managed several times, but the cow would not turn. She noticed her mother had come along to help her, but the cow only ran them miles despite several times one would get in front of her in an effort to stop her.

When they first took off the woman could hear Zeus calling. The girl was alone with the big herd, but nothing could be done. The woman pulled her rope and threw several loops which continued to miss the cow. She didn’t want to rope a cow, but her other options had been tried and come up empty.

An hour or so into the chase the cow had aired out, as well as the horses, and they held her near a rode the woman saw her husband driving down. Instead of missing again, she decided to hold the cow while she would stand, and wait for his help. He unloaded and roped the cow on his first attempt. Lucy struggled to stop her. The cow was big and seemed to not choke down, and pulled the poor mare around until the mare figured out to lay on the rope. The woman saw the holes and the mud, and was impressed again with how the mare tried.

Her husband told her she had to rope the cow’s head as well, and eventually she did, and when she stopped the cow with her giant beast of a horse, her saddle began to pull over his neck. Lucy held her while she pulled her cinches unbearably tight, and still the saddle began pulling over the big horse’s neck. He claimed no withers, and pulling he dropped his head low. “I don’t know what to do,” she cried as the man yelled for her to pull her dallies.

She gave the big horse to her mother and worked her rope into the trailer, dallying it around a bar, when the cow began to fight again. She hadn’t taken enough dallies, and when the rope made it to the end it slammed her hand hard. She hollered and grabbed at it, and when she finally could look at it, as she ran towards the cow to get her rope back, the hand was swollen big and green. “I don’t know if my hand will work,” she complained as she tried grabbing at the rope.

At the same time the man realized the cow simply would not load, but she now gave to a rider. The woman grabbed her horse back from where her mother had tied him to a brush, and saw the halter on the ground, but knew her mother would get it as she bailed back into the saddle and ran over the slick rocky and hole infested ground to catch back up.

Cashman never did step into a hole, and eventually the cow slowed up enough for them to trail her, the man occasionally dallying off and her own rope trailing. The woman took the man’s rope for a time, because his saddle had pulled off of his blanket. Every time she dallied her saddle again pulled up the horse’s neck, and she was glad to give it back.

The girl at the herd had fought Zeus when they left for a time frame, but eventually they settled into the job, and she did it well while they were away. It took a couple hours for them to make it back to where they could see the herd, and around that time the woman’s father came trotting into view. He wanted to pull the ropes from the cow, but it turned into another race for a time. Finally the woman called to him, “If you’ll just heel her I’ll pull the ropes,” and he did just that.

He managed to accidentally pull his slack and dally on one foot though, and the woman thought it was good and well going to hurt that hand when she tailed her down. He said the rope would fall off though, and the man choked up enough to pull both head ropes before she got there.

Her rope was in a mess, and it took her a bit to untangle it from the brush and finally loosen her saddle. The man took some time to reset his as well, while the woman’s father trotted the cow up to eventually catch the herd.

The girl had trailed them several miles on her own, but the cows didn’t want to move well by the time they got there. They told her they were proud, and she told them about Zeus getting lonely when they left and running away with her. She managed to get through it though, and she was proud of herself and her horse too.

A couple more miles and they made the corral, where they sorted out a few neighbor’s cows and sent them in the direction of their home. Going to load the woman’s halter was gone, and they remembered in on the ground in the wreck. No other halter would touch fitting the giant beast, and they put him into the front stall of the trailer loose. They debated where they could find another draft halter for a time.

The tea in the cooler had never tasted better, and they all were glad the day was done. They also all had fun in their own ways, but still hoped the next day would run a bit more smoothly.


----------



## Knave

A silly moment little girl had with Zeus today while we were away:When your horse is CONNECTED to you 😂 We laughed.


----------



## knightrider

What a difficult day! I hope your hand is better. I hope your whole family is feeling better. Lotta things going wrong.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I know right?! It’s been a year for sure. The hand is pretty muffed up this morning, but most of the swelling is gone. It wasn’t particularly easy to saddle… The Covid seems to have finally been left behind by all of us at least! Big girl is still struggling with her head and back, but that will probably last a while longer.

I was thinking about all the stupid accidents I’ve had this year, to see if I was off, but all of them are just coincidental. They’d happen to anyone I think.


----------



## bsms

Great story and pictures. This photo struck me as giving a good perspective of how big the land is and what trailing involves:






This also...what ranching is like: "_She took the time to notice the stars and the pretty morning which surrounded her. It was a bit later when the trailer arrived to pick the horses and her and her daughter up, and the beginning of the sunrise had the sky glowing red._" Back in my flying days, I remember 1 AM briefings then taking off, hitting the tanker for gas, and starting in over Iraq as light was first starting. Or finishing a flying "day" and heading back to sleep at dawn.


----------



## egrogan

Sorry about your hand and the tough day at work!

Any guesses about where the sheep got to? It makes me a little sad to think about her disappearing and I don’t even know her.


----------



## QHriderKE

Days


Knave said:


> Lucy, Cashman and Zeus
> 
> Although it was still dark when they went out to saddle horses, it was later than the woman had anticipated them leaving. She took the time to notice the stars and the pretty morning which surrounded her. It was a bit later when the trailer arrived to pick the horses and her and her daughter up, and the beginning of the sunrise had the sky glowing red.
> 
> When they loaded the horses they realized a tire was flat on the trailer, so they took it to the sheds to change it. They should have unloaded the horses, but the woman fought the jack for a seemingly long time before they decided to pull them from the trailer. It was slick and the horses struggled to get out. The jack had just begun to work again when the man pulled in and grabbed another.
> 
> The tire change was quick after that, and they reloaded horses and headed out. This put them further behind schedule than normal, but nothing could be done to change it and the morning was beautiful. The cows did not gather easily from the canyon where they had been left. The ground was slick, and the horses made their way carefully up the mountainside and over the deadfall as they brought the cattle down.
> 
> Once the cows were off the one side, the riders split up to cover another ridge, some hills and the bottom of the draw. The girl stayed with her mother, and they took cows from the top of the ridge. The woman teased her daughter, and they reminisced over the days when the girl was little and rode Pete. Coming off the ridge she would scream and refuse, and the woman would finally have to leave her there, screaming in true terror. The girl would eventually panic at being left behind and scream her whole way off the ridge.
> 
> Now, on Zeus, steep no longer bothered the girl, and they worked their way down with the cattle they had gathered to where everyone would come back together. After they started the cows through the gate, noting the sheep was missing, the man rode Lucy back to pick up the trailer. He would make his way to a place where he would need to be to turn the herd. The woman’s father eventually also left, for he needed to be at a gate where he would count the cows through.
> 
> A few miles in one of the cows that had been trying the woman turned and ran. Cashman tried his hardest to lope around her on the slick and hole covered ground, and he managed several times, but the cow would not turn. She noticed her mother had come along to help her, but the cow only ran them miles despite several times one would get in front of her in an effort to stop her.
> 
> When they first took off the woman could hear Zeus calling. The girl was alone with the big herd, but nothing could be done. The woman pulled her rope and threw several loops which continued to miss the cow. She didn’t want to rope a cow, but her other options had been tried and come up empty.
> 
> An hour or so into the chase the cow had aired out, as well as the horses, and they held her near a rode the woman saw her husband driving down. Instead of missing again, she decided to hold the cow while she would stand, and wait for his help. He unloaded and roped the cow on his first attempt. Lucy struggled to stop her. The cow was big and seemed to not choke down, and pulled the poor mare around until the mare figured out to lay on the rope. The woman saw the holes and the mud, and was impressed again with how the mare tried.
> 
> Her husband told her she had to rope the cow’s head as well, and eventually she did, and when she stopped the cow with her giant beast of a horse, her saddle began to pull over his neck. Lucy held her while she pulled her cinches unbearably tight, and still the saddle began pulling over the big horse’s neck. He claimed no withers, and pulling he dropped his head low. “I don’t know what to do,” she cried as the man yelled for her to pull her dallies.
> 
> She gave the big horse to her mother and worked her rope into the trailer, dallying it around a bar, when the cow began to fight again. She hadn’t taken enough dallies, and when the rope made it to the end it slammed her hand hard. She hollered and grabbed at it, and when she finally could look at it, as she ran towards the cow to get her rope back, the hand was swollen big and green. “I don’t know if my hand will work,” she complained as she tried grabbing at the rope.
> 
> At the same time the man realized the cow simply would not load, but she now gave to a rider. The woman grabbed her horse back from where her mother had tied him to a brush, and saw the halter on the ground, but knew her mother would get it as she bailed back into the saddle and ran over the slick rocky and hole infested ground to catch back up.
> 
> Cashman never did step into a hole, and eventually the cow slowed up enough for them to trail her, the man occasionally dallying off and her own rope trailing. The woman took the man’s rope for a time, because his saddle had pulled off of his blanket. Every time she dallied her saddle again pulled up the horse’s neck, and she was glad to give it back.
> 
> The girl at the herd had fought Zeus when they left for a time frame, but eventually they settled into the job, and she did it well while they were away. It took a couple hours for them to make it back to where they could see the herd, and around that time the woman’s father came trotting into view. He wanted to pull the ropes from the cow, but it turned into another race for a time. Finally the woman called to him, “If you’ll just heel her I’ll pull the ropes,” and he did just that.
> 
> He managed to accidentally pull his slack and dally on one foot though, and the woman thought it was good and well going to hurt that hand when she tailed her down. He said the rope would fall off though, and the man choked up enough to pull both head ropes before she got there.
> 
> Her rope was in a mess, and it took her a bit to untangle it from the brush and finally loosen her saddle. The man took some time to reset his as well, while the woman’s father trotted the cow up to eventually catch the herd.
> 
> The girl had trailed them several miles on her own, but the cows didn’t want to move well by the time they got there. They told her they were proud, and she told them about Zeus getting lonely when they left and running away with her. She managed to get through it though, and she was proud of herself and her horse too.
> 
> A couple more miles and they made the corral, where they sorted out a few neighbor’s cows and sent them in the direction of their home. Going to load the woman’s halter was gone, and they remembered in on the ground in the wreck. No other halter would touch fitting the giant beast, and they put him into the front stall of the trailer loose. They debated where they could find another draft halter for a time.
> 
> The tea in the cooler had never tasted better, and they all were glad the day was done. They also all had fun in their own ways, but still hoped the next day would run a bit more smoothly.
> View attachment 1119753
> View attachment 1119754
> View attachment 1119755
> View attachment 1119756
> View attachment 1119757
> View attachment 1119758
> View attachment 1119759
> View attachment 1119760
> View attachment 1119761



Days (and cows) like this are why I've been taking every opportunity to try to get my horses confident working a rope, handling something big on the end of the rope, and being tied off to a critter. I've been in a number of circumstances just like this where it would be great to just be able to wrap up a nasty bovine, tie it down and wait for the trailer or knock said bovine on its nose a few times until they gain a little more respect for you and the horse. 
My SO packs a long stock whip reserved for nasty bovines and a well placed snap with that usually changes their tune in a hurry. When he's tying the whip back to his saddle in the cases it didn't do the trick, I go into panic mode and try to grab a few holes wherever I can on my cinches cause it usually means we've moved on to roping the critter 🤣


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE it is rare for any of our cows to get an idea in their head like she did. They are dry cows! I don’t care what I did, she wasn’t going to turn. I wondered if I would have turned around for Cash to pull on her, but I have to figure something else out with roping cows on him. He didn’t mind the weight, and he is built to be a danged pickup horse, but that saddle was not going to stay on him.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman and Zeus

Tired horses were led out of the trailer for work, and the two border collie dogs joined them. It was Junie B’s first work day, and she was thrilled.

The big horse must have been sore from his go with the cow, and he felt tired and sweated up in the beginning of the day. The little yellow horse had the same feeling, and sweat colored his neck and belly. All of the horses were dragging, but there were several miles to push the cows ahead of them.

The day was beautiful, and the cows trailed along in a way that felt slow, but the hours on the clock disagreed. For a while the girl and her mother were alone, and she told her mother all sorts of things she had learned at school.

Junie B’s job was to stay behind the big horse, as much as she wanted to work. The woman was proud, for the dog listened to quiet commands perfectly, and watched the cows and the woman intently. A cow eventually charged out of the herd at the young dog, and the woman let her chew on the cow and turn her back before getting back behind the big horse.

The day seemed to drag on, but it was warm and sunny. The horses worked hard occasionally, but mostly just made their way behind the cows. Lucy and the buckskin often stayed at the lead, and the black horse worked the side while the woman and her daughter and her pup kept the drag.

Although the day mosied on, they eventually made the trip, and they watered horses and tied up to eat their lunches late. The mare was hobbled out in the grass, and towards the end of their lunch they noticed she was starting to colic.

The man walked her until they loaded, and when they unloaded he called to the woman who was unpacking the truck and waiting to grab her big sorrel horse. “I need some help, she’s not doing good.” They worked together quickly to unsaddle the mare, and the oldest daughter came out of the house and grabbed the big horse.

The woman bridled him up and began walking the mare, who constantly tried to go down or kick at the giant leading her. When her husband came home they gave the mare to the oldest girl to walk, and they discussed what to do. “We can’t keep taking her. I’ll start riding Bones and you can take Cashman.”

After a time the girl gave the mare back to her father, and as much as he walked her she continued to try and drop, and kick at her belly. Her gums looked good and she wasn’t sweating, but they worried none the less.


----------



## Knave

Little girl sent me pictures too from today.


----------



## gottatrot

I hope Lucy will be better soon...

Hope your hand is OK too!

It would have made me super nervous if my saddle was doing what Cash's was doing. I'd imagine the horse would put his head down and I'd slide right over the neck.


----------



## Knave

That is what happens @gottatrot! I’ve seen it on horses who aren’t tightened enough, but Cash was tight! I just think that cow knew how to fight the rope and he stood solid and that saddle wasn’t going to stay.

I guess some horses will blow up when you rope a cow the first time. I can’t believe how well Cash handled the situation, especially when she was pulling his saddle off. He’s made to work I tell you, but I wish he had withers!

She still is laying down off and on. I am really hoping she comes through it, and I also pray she doesn’t sluff the colt. We decided to lay her off now. So hopefully she gets through this and then can just be a pregnant girl and then a mother for a while. She definitely can’t take these days.


----------



## QHriderKE

Knave said:


> @QHriderKE it is rare for any of our cows to get an idea in their head like she did. They are dry cows! I don’t care what I did, she wasn’t going to turn. I wondered if I would have turned around for Cash to pull on her, but I have to figure something else out with roping cows on him. He didn’t mind the weight, and he is built to be a danged pickup horse, but that saddle was not going to stay on him.


Dry cows are always troublesome things in my experience 🤣 Lots of the older cows here go on the warpath the moment they are slightly inconvenienced. I had my fingers crossed that some of them would come up dry when we preg checked last week as they were the last up and caused me troubles, rammed me and my horse into the fence and nearly mowed over one of the fellows on foot. They were bred 🙄

I once went to a ranch roping thing and there was a guy there who said his horse would never hold anything faced up so always he held the rope faced away from the critter. Kinda backwards but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes! Just would make it harder to handle the bovine on the other end.

Hope that mare pulls through 🤞


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE I tried to pay a vet to call a cow open once. Lol. She was a rotten witch.

Our cows are more problematic with calves. Dry they tend to be easy to deal with.

I don’t love roping cows to begin with to be quite honest. It’s a last resort for me. Not very cowboy to admit I know. Lol. So, I was already worried about what she would do. I think it would be a lot harder to handle if I turned around and went to pulling on her. I don’t know if I’ll invest in a britchen… I haven’t had to rope a cow before on him. Lol


----------



## Knave

I also hope the mare pulls through @QHriderKE. She still is going down. I am hoping she keeps the colt too. She hasn’t done great working this month, health wise, so we should have quit her before. I feel guilty over it to be honest.

I forgot to say @gottatrot that my hand did okay today. The swelling went way down. It was a struggle to saddle and unsaddle, but mostly it did alright. I’m glad to not milk tonight. Hopefully it gets a better grip tomorrow.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I hope everything turns out well with your mare. You obviously look after all your animals really well; it is not your fault.

Hope your hand is better soon too.


----------



## knightrider

Do you have any banamine? Can you get some? I've had a lot of success with a colicky mare that does not sweat and gums look good, but colics sometimes. A couple of doses of banamine gets her OK. I've had her lay down and groan and scared me silly, but sometimes up to 3 doses of banamine and she gets OK. I'll say some prayers for the mare, your daughter, and you.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @MeditativeRider.

Thank you too @knightrider. We usually use banamine, but it said it wasn’t recommended for a bred mare. We did give her some bute, which seemed to help some. Sadly, on weekends there is no vet services in my area. I think we were at a vet point earlier, but she does seem improved. She has eaten a little and drank, and she does lay down, but Zeus and Cash are laying down too. They are overall tired. I realize she is hurting, but she hasn’t been trying to roll at all.

Last time this happened she did a lot of laying down too, so I’m hoping she’s through the worst of it, and hoping without riding the rest of her pregnancy will go smoothly. She is such a nice mare, and it would be lovely to get a colt from her. At this point of course we are more invested in her staying alive than any colt, but I do hope we don’t lose it.

It will be interesting to bring Bones back to work after all his time off, but I have three days I believe to ride him down. He’s soft of course, so the big ride home will be hard for him, but hopefully a week of riding will help.

We don’t want to ask Beamer to do it, as he gets that hip bothering him if he’s not ridden into work carefully, and Queen is too young yet. I think this Lucy being out issue will make her see more work come spring though.


----------



## Knave

Somehow I missed your posts @bsms and @egrogan! That sounds exciting and dangerous bsms. I think the sky must be beautiful in a plane though.

@egrogan I think something killed her. It makes me sad too. She was different than last year’s sheep. She had more attitude and was more bullied by the cows. One of the hits from the cow could have easily killed her, I was surprised they hadn’t killed her that day at work. A coyote could have gotten her too, but I doubt the cows would have allowed that, which is why she buddied up to them. Yet, unlike last year’s sheep she didn’t stick as close.


----------



## Knave

The hand looks a ton better today, although my skin has a refusal to bruise. Lol. Breaking my foot, anything like that, the bruise is there and then gone. Lol. You can still almost see it though and the swelling.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave-I heard this story on a Halloween episode of a podcast I like, and thought it was something you could have written! The Legend of the Golden Ghost and Good Dog

Hope Lucy is doing ok this morning!


----------



## Knave

That story made me cry @egrogan!


----------



## egrogan

Knave said:


> That story made me cry @egrogan!


I thought it was really lovely!


----------



## Knave

The mare made it through the night, colt intact! So, we will hope the rest is smooth for her. I’m very relieved.

I may have to go to work tomorrow, so I had better get Bones ridden fairly well today.


----------



## egrogan

I've been thinking about you and your mare (and colt!) all morning. Thank you for updating, and so relieved for all of you!


----------



## Knave

I am relieved too @egrogan! I was so worried for her and for my husband who adores that mare.


----------



## gottatrot

Great story, @egrogan!

Very glad to hear the mare and baby made it through the night OK.


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro

gottatrot said:


> Great story, @egrogan!
> 
> Very glad to hear the mare and baby made it through the night OK.


sometimes you can load the colic horse into your trailer and take them for a mildly bumpy ride. the jiggling seems to ease the gas, etc. heard this in vet school!


----------



## Knave

@BarbandBadgerandPedro that was what we did first, because we had to drive home anyways. Dad always says that will work.

I don’t think she was truly colicky, but maybe actually trying to sluff her colt. She hasn’t yet, and has felt better the last two days, but she’s still not quite herself. I noticed when I got home from work today the other horses are bucking and running, and she is just standing there looking very tired still.


----------



## Knave

Everyone excepting Zeus

It was Bones’s third day back being ridden, and he finally felt like himself. The first two days something about his movement struck the woman as being wrong, although he showed no signs of lameness. The man said he thought it was due to his lack of fitness, and it must have been true because the horse felt fine.

On the second ride he almost dumped the woman in the field they were loping around. They came upon her parent’s horses turned out, and when one lifted his head Bones sold out faster than most could accomplish in the opposite direction. The woman’s knee barely managed to catch her bucking roll, in the saddle ridden by her daughter. She scolded the little sorrel with a bit of a laugh in her voice when she got him stopped. They walked past the horses then, him on edge and all muscles tight, and her still humorous at his behavior.

This day however the horses were on the other side, and the little sorrel moved out smoothly and slowly in the easy lope he had often used to cover country. It was smooth and soft. He sweated up heavily on these rides, which the woman hadn’t seen from him prior. When she was riding him as her own main horse he had been fitter than any she had ridden before. Bones had never been soft, and the girl had kept him fairly fit herself. Now though it was as if it were his first day of basketball practice. Oddly, the woman was a bit sore herself. She did not enjoy riding in the saddle her daughter rode. She realized the girl’s complaints of her ankles and knees was a valid response to the saddle.

After she rode she brushed the heavy sweat from his face and shoulder, and he looked pleased with himself. She was happy to see him so contented. He had hated his time off, self mutilating more often and looking poorly.

When she had turned him loose she climbed into Queen’s saddle. This was the second time the mare had carried a saddle since the family was hit with Covid, although the woman had ridden her bareback some. The mare had grown. She was now obviously bigger than Zeus, the same size as the sorrel she had just stepped off of.

Her husband came home then, and since her big horse was tied to the trailer she asked if he wanted to saddle him up and ride with her. It was lucky enough she did, for the cinch needed pulled from Lucy’s saddle and swapped with the cinch left on the woman’s. The tree of Lucy’s saddle was as wide as Cashman’s, and the saddle better built, so the swap would be pleasant enough for the giant horse.

He grumbled about how to climb onto the giant, and she teased him as he stepped onto the horse lacking his usual grace. They trotted circles in the little arena, and eventually the man pulled the dummy around for the woman to rope of her young mare. The mare had not forgotten her one time of playing the game, and immediately stepped into the correct spot behind the dummy enjoying herself.

After they unsaddled the man brought Lucy in for a thorough brushing. She was finally back to herself, and she enjoyed the attention without work. Beamer came next, seeming ever serious and tense, although one could tell he secretly enjoyed the attention as well.

The following day they would be back to work. The woman hoped Bones behaved himself and that her husband and her big horse would get along. She knew he would miss his mare, but figured if he gave the big horse a chance he might be surprised to enjoy him.


----------



## egrogan

So many happy updates there! Can’t believe Queen had grown so much already.


----------



## gottatrot

_"...and she teased him as he stepped onto the horse lacking his usual grace..."_

Your posts always give me a lift, they are so great to read! Glad to hear Bones is doing well. I guess you could suspect a horse that moves like him could have a big spook waiting after being off work. Good thing you stayed on!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan! I can’t believe she has grown so much either. I noticed it was getting hard to jump on her bareback. It was funny though, to ride beside Cash. I’m always riding him, and to be beside him makes you feel tiny.

@gottatrot thank you! I should have supposed that. Husband was teasing me before I brought him back out, and still I was surprised at how hot he felt. I don’t know why, I feel like I know him inside and out, but I’ve never seen him with so much time off I guess.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Cashman

Although it was still dark when the woman saddled the two horses, by the time the trailer came to pick them up the sun had crested over the mountains. The air held a chill to it, almost feeling like moisture hung within.

It was the first day the man had intentionally ridden the big horse to work, and the first day in what felt like a long time that the woman rode the small sorrel to work. Bones hadn’t seen any real work since springtime, and after a few moments of riding him she realized it would be evident in their day.

The girl had improved a couple things on the little horse. He stood perfectly still for her to climb on, and he walked out behind the others quietly in the beginning. The big horse didn’t appreciate the man climbing into the saddle, and he spun his hind end around every time the man lifted his leg. The woman laughed watching, teasing that she had still better be able to get on the horse when he was finished with him.

Bones was hot to gather the meadow, and the woman found herself grateful that the cows already seemed almost bunched in the corner when they began. He was cowy, and played happily when a couple cows tried him, although his body wasn’t quite correct even then.

When the woman rode into the herd to get a heifer she saw, the little horse felt pressured up, and it didn’t take long before he was rearing up and down, cows scattering in his wake. The woman knew the men must be frustrated watching her stir up the cattle, for there were only the two of them to hold herd, and she worked her heifer out as quickly as she could manage, trying to hold the horse slow despite the rearing and the feeling of panic his body held.

She held herd after that, along with her husband while her father worked out the heifers. Once they began pulling cows it seemed they worked themselves. They weren’t terribly particularly about who came out then excepting a specific number they needed, as long as they weren’t too old or crippled or evidently open.

Once they began pushing the cows they had worked around the meadow and down through pastures into where they would be left until morning, Bones was again worked up. He was so worried that he wasn’t even watching the cattle, nor did he seem to give to the bit. The woman joked to her husband that riding Bones felt like riding on a wish and a prayer. Hoping only she could get him shut down when he could no longer control his anxiety.

Once out of the brush he settled again. Bones held a hatred for greasewood, and the meadow was full of the spiky brush. She half teased that she would like to trade back for her big horse, but continued on despite the frustration both her and Bones felt.

After they left the cows they sorted lefties and easily moved them into the pasture where they would wait. Bones seemed more himself by then, and the man seemed happy with the big horse, although the woman wasn’t sure the feeling was mutual, watching the horse spin around every time he stepped off and tried getting back on the giant.

The day was successful and pretty at least, and the woman tried to not worry about the next. It tended to be the hardest drive of the year, and was the longest. She occasionally caught herself worrying about the little sorrel in the tall brush, for he was half hard to ride in it even when he was her horse. He had also been panicking as they rode through the slick bogs, and she knew they would see several the following day.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> She was finally back to herself,


Yay! I have been thinking of you and praying for you, the family, and the horses.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and the Dogs too

It was dark when they started gathering the cows. The morning was cold, but they were grateful for the lack of dust which usually hung heavy in the air. The cows gathered easily, and although Bones was hot, all of the horses were focused.

Junie B stuck behind Bones, as the woman asked her to. Pins and needles sat within the little family; the last year’s drive filled their thoughts. The red lead cow took off quickly however, and all of the cows followed behind her, lining out and heading the direction of the farm.

After the first few miles were behind them, and the sun started to shine, it took a while for the chill to come out of the air, and frozen toes to thaw. The anxiety thawed as well, and everyone relaxed feeling that the day would go smoothly. A coyote called, and the girl answered, and he talked to her for a distance.

It was around then that the woman decided to allow Junie B to work. Junie B never put a foot wrong. She was aggressive when the moment called for it. She struck how a snake might, shocking them all at her intensity. Most moments did not require biting however, and the pup worked those perfectly as well. She added pressure when needed, and came back any time the woman called to her softly.

Ozzy worked the other side, and it seemed little work for the riders. Having two dogs would be a nice addition to the ranch. Junie B took a good kick to the jaw at one point, and she held it awkwardly, which had the woman flying off the little sorrel and holding her. She thought she had broken her jaw, but soon the pup was fine and back to work. They assumed she wouldn’t be quick to bite again, but she did bite whenever it was called for.

When everything was moving along quietly, the girl’s grandfather challenged her to a race. The woman had teased him for it the last year, racing his granddaughter on a three-year-old, when he had disciplined her for any race he had heard of. Yet, here he was a year later challenging the girl again.

The buckskin and the little palomino lined up, and everyone felt the cheerfulness in the moment. The buckskin easily beat the little yellow horse, as Zeus did not believe in running in the direction away from home after he had done so much work already. It seemed the young little horse didn’t understand the concept of racing, and the girl struggled to make it clear to him.

They all laughed as the grandfather teased the girl for her loss, and the two of them trotted the miles up the herd where they would split up, to turn the cattle in the directions they needed to be. The girl loved the time alone with her grandfather, and the woman smiled as she watched them disappear into the distance.

Bones was not happy however, and he threw another fit in his anxiety. He had acted much more like himself on the ride, but in moments he reared and jumped and fought the bit. The woman enjoyed the cowiness of the little sorrel, but she looked longingly at her big horse missing the ease of working on him.

Bones jumped sagebrush like he was eventing. He jumped extremely high unnecessarily, but the woman knew to expect such things from him. It was joyful to watch the dogs work however, and the woman smiled as she ate her lunch and then gave Junie B half of her sandwich.

Junie B ran her side with the ocd only a border collie could show. She kept every cow on the road, and every person was impressed watching her work. At less than a year old she was already showing a particular talent.

The cows continued to move easily, and somewhere along the line the woman realized she had lost her phone. When they all stopped to look for it for a moment, the two dogs took the herd of cattle on their own. They worked together as a team, and it was something to see. The three riders gave up on the phone, thinking the couple would look for it when the day was through.

It was a happy sight when the farm came into view. The dogs, who were especially tired after sixteen miles of pushing cows, came back to life, working again at their best. Soon they could hear the little yellow horse calling to them, and Bones danced and jumped around. Again the woman looked longingly at her big horse.

Zeus was happy to be back with the other horses, and it was soon that they were driving the cows into the farm. Junie B fought a couple of cows who didn’t want to leave the alfalfa and go to water, and one cow stomped her neck into the ground. Junie B did not give however, and she worked hard for as long as she was allowed.

At the water through the woman’s grandmother met them with cupcakes, and they celebrated the last big push of fall work. The sun shown bright, and a relief and contentment filled all of them.


----------



## gottatrot

I loved the story about the race. Next time have Zeus turned toward home or a pile of food, and I bet he'd win.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it kills me, because Dad believes the horse is slow, but in reality he can be very fast. Zeus however doesn’t care about winning a race, and my daughter doesn’t seem to have learned how to really make a horse want to run. So, Dad wins the races.

To be honest I wish I could race him on Zeus. Lol. I do smile and laugh every time they race though. It makes them both so happy, and because Zeus doesn’t try and race he doesn’t get hot at all from it. Lol


----------



## MeditativeRider

Did you find your phone?


----------



## Knave

I did @MeditativeRider! It was only 3 miles away from the farm, in the brush. We couldn’t find it at first with find my phone, but it led us close enough. Husband called it and we couldn’t hear, but Junie B could and she found it!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Well done Junie B!


----------



## Knave

Everything she did was good today @MeditativeRider! She’s going to be the most spoiled cowdog alive, but as long as she works so good I don’t think it matters.

She is going into her first heat. I’ve never owned an unspayed female before. I’ve actually ever only owned one female dog in my lifetime. So it’s all new to me. We do intend to breed her to Ozzy, but not yet hopefully. I want her to grow up some first. I’m very much hoping we do a good job of keeping her far away from the Jack Russell. I don’t imagine those pups would be worth much. Lol

We will just sell the pups, but husband does want to keep one and sell it at a trails sale. He is good with a dog, unlike myself, so I have high hopes for him.

Today my father said a good dog was like a cowy colt, and they make you look like a genius even if you have no talent. That is exactly how I felt! Not insulted at all, because I do not have talent with a dog, but just really proud of her.


----------



## bsms

I love watching a good dog do its job. My Border Collie? He's the only lazy Border Collie in the world. But in his own way, if he thinks something is his duty, he WILL do that thing with total determination. Got a sick grandkid? He won't leave their side. I don't know if we'll ever own another one. Not because we don't love them but lots of folks won't sell a BC to a family without a herding need. And many of the ones that will sell them breed Border Collies for looks instead of ability, which is obscene. Jack is 13 but often acts like he is 6. Except he's starting to spend a lot more time in the bedroom napping....


----------



## Knave

@bsms Jack sounds lovely! I’ve seen some working dogs that are great pets. I’m not sure Junie B would qualify. She’s a very good friend for me, but she is mean to anyone who doesn’t live here and she isn’t particularly friendly to anyone besides myself. You could never trust her with a child or anything like that for sure.

The best dog I’ve ever seen was a friendly and great pet. He was ever ambitious and crazy for cows, but a good and friendly dog just the same.

Ozzy is pretty friendly, although he didn’t used to be. I don’t worry about him anymore though. I would easily sell you a pup though, although I’m not sure you would love it. I think anyone who would take good care of a dog is fine by me. I guess buying a border collie you would hope people knew what they were in for.

I haven’t seen many of the show bred dogs. Trails of course, but not shows. I wonder how different those dogs are. I certainly wouldn’t buy one for working.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Our dog just had her first heat. It lasted about 2–3 weeks. Where we live, you are not even allowed to walk unspayed females on leash in public when they are in heat. It was such a pain! We will get her spayed before her next cycle.

She is a Koolie. We never had experience with this breed before her (had a border terrier) but we really love her. She would make an ideal farm dog, but she also makes an amazing family and town dog as long as we walk her a lot. Ideally she gets to run off leash on the beach for an hour each day; we walk and she just runs loops back and forth going ahead and then coming back to check on us (so we don't get lost because she is obviously smarter than us and knows it). I think she would be good as a farm dog because she is very attentive and always watching me and waiting to help me with anything round the house. She is also blooming fast and has good endurance. But she would need to be somewhere that she was pampered as well because she is very sensitive and loves pats and snuggling up with her humans.


----------



## Knave

She is beautiful @MeditativeRider! She looks certainly like a ranch dog.

Luckily here there are no dog rules. I don’t know about town, but here you are aware that if your dog is on someone’s property they are legal to shoot them, and if your dog gets bred that is your own problem.

There really aren’t issues with dogs either. Maybe because troublesome dogs are shot quickly, and so everyone knows to take care of their own.


----------



## bsms

Our Border Collie Leila was variable with kids. OK to play with but she'd get frustrated when the older kids got more attention than her. She knew biting them would mean very bad things for her so she didn't...but I think she wanted to! We were worried when our youngest was born but Leila decided the baby was SPECIAL and would do anything for her. She was a good dog, though. Not all good stock dogs are. My rancher friend's all time best dog wouldn't hesitate to bite people...but she was great at work. So good that when she went blind, he kept her and let her live under a barn floor near the sheep so she could listen to them and smell them. Tossed her food, though. She never did like humans.

Jack may have a few years left in him. He likes to play ball with our white GSD and seems in pretty good shape. But he is starting to take long naps...worries me because it will really hurt when he is gone.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Our dog nips at my ankles if I tell her off. It's better to distract her by giving her something else to do like sit or down. She seems to get really offended by "no" or "don't do that" or even just having high/annoyed energy.


----------



## QHriderKE

Knave said:


> Everything she did was good today @MeditativeRider
> Today my father said a good dog was like a cowy colt, and they make you look like a genius even if you have no talent. That is exactly how I felt! Not insulted at all, because I do not have talent with a dog, but just really proud of her.


Hehe this is about how I feel today. We have about 17 highland cows on the place and they've never been made to handle in their lives. It's like trying to herd a flock of birds. We are wintering them across the creek again and that means crossing the bridge as the beavers have all the creek crossings flooded. We've taken them across the bridge before but it's always been a bit of a rodeo. 
So, my guy tried to lead them with a bale on the truck (didn't work) while my dog and I herded the herd of birds.
I mostly took up the rear while my dog ran each side with little help from me. I only had to slow her down a couple times. And the darn fluffy bovines just unexpecedly walked across the bridge. 

Having a dog that works only half good has saved my butt so many times this year. I've never had a working dog before, and have no idea how to train one, and this dog was mostly feral for the first year of her life so she's been a challenge. 

Having a dog that works exceptionally well would be a game changer!


----------



## Knave

I am excited about her @QHriderKE. I had one finished dog once, but he was from a sale given to my dad who disliked him and he gave him to me. I liked him, but when I got pregnant I turned him, having the foresight of someone so young. Lol

I am so lucky she is just good. Husband kind of told me the same thing, that a good dog is just born good with little management. I hope you get one like that too!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Queen and a little Zues

When the couple caught their horses the wind had a chill to it. It wasn’t particularly cold at fourth-five degrees, but it still felt cold as leaves blew around their feet. The woman had asked her husband for some help with her fancy colored filly.

The filly was quite good in the area they called an arena, and roping the dummy, but the day before they had gotten into an argument about going in the pivot. The filly was convinced she should only eat in the pretty and soft green grass, and she was willing to fight about it.

After the man saddled the big horse of hers, she handed him the filly’s leadrope. As soon as they stepped into the green the little mare’s temper flew. If she weren’t allowed to eat she thought they should run. Dallied to the big gelding there was to be no running, and she flicked her head back and forth, pinning her ears and trying to lunge at the giant to only be caught against the woman’s rein.

“I think she needs to just walk around once, and deal with her anger,” the man offered. “I agree,” she replied and they made their way around, talking to each other and enjoying the time spent. Once around she asked if they could now trot around, and they did, and the filly again argued while they talked about the goings on of the fall.

After they came to the beginning again he asked her if she’d like to lope a round, and she did. The filly under her began to question her attitude. She loped smoothly and caught up when she was asked, and eventually settled into a nice soft lope. It felt good to lope her again. The woman loved the feel of the young mare, who seemed to float along effortlessly.

The filly, for all ease of movement, had done enough for it to not feel effortless to her, and was happy to break back into a walk for the final quarter of the circle. She was sweated up, but the big horse next to her was dry. It was the attitude and fighting which made the mare so tired, and the lack of recent work.

She was pleasant then. She loved the brushing given and seemed back to herself as she was led into the pen. The woman stayed with her for a while, rubbing her soft neck much to her pleasure.

It was then that the girl on the little yellow horse rode into the yard bareback. She had been down the road. She said she was headed out to lope the pivot now that they were done, and was proud of herself for setting up her ride for success, rather than fighting the horse when he saw the others.

They pulled the big horse’s shoes for the wintertime, and took turns trimming his feet. The girl finished her ride on Zeus and caught Beamer, who hadn’t been ridden in quite some time. It was good to watch her exercising him softly in the yard. He carried himself with pride. He didn’t like feeling old and left out.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

A storm was brewing, although it couldn’t be seen yet. The big sorrel showed the signs of a coming storm, as well as the horses in the corral. Lucy trotted again from some pain of pregnancy. Although she had kept the colt after her long rides, she was proving to be having a difficult pregnancy. The couple prayed she would give them this colt, and discussed the idea of never trying to breed the mare again.

They rode once again into the pivot, and the filly again showed her anger and was stuck to a walk for the first round. She calmed down quickly however, and they enjoyed the walk and discussion, although the woman seemed to occasionally get lost in her own thoughts.

The second round they trotted, and the third they loped. Cashman argued when he broke into a lope, and the woman had to ask the filly to run to catch up. The filly had not been asked to run prior, but she quickly accepted the idea without any argument. She was made to run. The woman wondered if she would fight slowing, but the little mare acted like an older broke horse, and her speed was easily controlled.

They walked sooner on this ride, and both horses were happy to slow down. It was later in the day, and they needed to cool before the weather did. The woman asked her husband for the lead rope back, and the mare was easy to ride now in the soft green. The man walked away from her, to see what she would do, and she never looked. She was only attentive to the woman, knowing the rope was now theirs.

She leaned into the brush after unsaddling, sweat almost lathering with the plastic comb. She was happy, and she put her neck under the woman’s arm as they walked to the corral. The big horse also enjoyed his brushing. He had sweated up from arguing and having to move out faster.

The horses stopped their fighting in the corral when hay was thrown into their troughs, but the mare still trotted around from time to time. It was easy to see something was bothering her.


----------



## knightrider

Hope Lucy keeps her foal and feels better.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @knightrider, me too!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus, Queen and Blake too

The filly was going on a trip, which was unusual for her. She was excited to be loaded into the trailer behind the little yellow horse, and didn’t mind that they were closed in the front half, for the black horse had never trailered beside Cashman. With Lucy out the family could not take the chance of the big horse getting kicked, and the black horse could not be tied behind another for he would pull back and cause fights in the trailer.

Walking into the corral where they had been asked to rope, they were met with big seven hundred pound calves. The calves would be the biggest calves they had asked their horses to pull, and to start out it was only the man and woman roping. The woman was grateful when she saw the calves that he had borrowed the big black horse, because the calves weighed almost as much as the little yellow horse, and they knew he couldn’t pull them.

A few calves in the woman choked. She threw four misses before catching the giant fall calf the big black horse worked so hard to pull. Their friend had a horse there, and she asked if he would get on and rope too, and her nerves settled and she began catching again.

When she walked in to head one of the monsters, she didn’t think about the size of the calves riding her giant horse. He could pull anything she figured. Yet, as she pulled the saddle began to slip. She was as tight as the horse could get, but the big calf pulled her saddle onto his side, and it was lucky for her that their friend caught the heels in time for her to straighten up her horse pulling the saddle back to center.

After that she gaged what she could rope a bit better, and guilt filled her to be riding the best pulling horse and watching the others struggle to continue while she only heeled the biggest of the calves and headed the smaller section. The little roan mare was lathered in sweat. She was trying her hardest and beginning to shake when the cowboy who rode her traded horses.

The couple only had the big horse and the borrowed black that could do the job, and they continued on. When a calf was legged whoever hadn’t roped it bailed from their horse to help the two men on the ground who struggled to tail the big soggy animals over.

Cashman was fit, and it wasn’t difficult for him, and yet the saddle refused to allow him to pull the biggest animals. It seemed they worked for a long time, and when they finished it was starting to show the signs of evening.

The little girls really wanted to ride the little yellow horse however, and so their youngest daughter led them around excitedly. Towards the end she somehow managed to get her finger stuck in the halter dangerously. A toddler sat on Zeus’s back, and she knew to not panic for the child’s sake. Just then someone started a squeeze behind the little young horse, and the woman saw the danger the toddler would be in if he spooked. Luckily the horse was as safe as one comes, and he waited while someone pulled the baby off of his saddle. The girl told her father about her finger and they jerked it out. The crowd fell in love with the little yellow horse.

During that time Queen was led into the crowd herself. She had been bored from being tied all day, but she behaved very well. They tried to offer the young horse a beer, but she enjoyed iced tea more.

Although the day was more tiring than they had anticipated, there was a pleasantness to visiting and working when help was needed.


----------



## Knave

I did Queen’s year one video. I fought with the update on my phone and finally had to use something else, so forgive the quality. I feel like I didn’t get much video of anything athletic from her, and she is an athlete, but there are only certain times anyone videos. Lol.


----------



## gottatrot

That was fun to watch! She is so beautiful and super smart. You're such a good horse trainer too.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! I love her!


----------



## knightrider

Great video. Lovely progress. You've done such a good job with Queen. And she is so striking. Love her!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Way to go, Queen! I love her three white socks and one black!😍


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider, I think she’s a beauty too.

I love the socks too @TrainedByMares!!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The wind had been blowing in the afternoons, and the cold days made the woman less apt to want to catch horses. She had brought them in and worked on feet a bit more, trying to lower Queen’s heels and Cashman’s toes, although neither had much she could take. She’d brushed them off and turned the horses who respected the false hotwire into the pasture during the days, but only ridden a few.

The sun was finally shining bright on the Sunday afternoon, and the wind failed to blow. She saddled the two horses without telling her husband, and once done she told him they were riding. He made his way outside and they climbed into their saddles.

Queen was ready to go when they got into the pivot, and although she was not fighting with the woman she was in a hurry. The man kept a hold of her leadrope as they first trotted around the pivot and then loped. Cashman had a lazy feel in the warm afternoon, which was a stark contrast to the fancy colored filly next to him. She was most of the time all go.

With her friendly and ambitious attitude, the man questioned if the woman wanted to take her into the field with the cattle for the first time. “Of course! We’d better lock the small dogs up on our way through though. That probably would not be fun.”

The mare seemed like the pup beside her. Every cow brought that look of attention, and that desire to give chase. Both the filly and the puppy controlled themselves however, and their excitement filled the couple and the older dog. Eventually the woman asked the man to give her her lead, and they worked a couple of the cows. The dogs even got a little work, with the cows who wanted to give fight.

When they finally took towards home the couple were lost in conversation about the pup and the filly, and a cow took chase of the pup right up behind the horses. The woman laughed and turned the young dog on the cow who wanted to fight. As they walked along again she told her husband how impressed she was, that the filly had no response to the cow blowing snot and running up behind her.

He said that definitely was impressive, and that would not be a demon the little mare would fight, although there would be those who gave her trouble. When she questioned his statement he said her desire to run would eventually cause some problems, and she agreed. She thought though, as they made their way home, that most overly hot horses would have run from the cow, just looking for an excuse, and the filly had not.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Queen looks so little next to the cows. I impressed she was not afraid (I would have been; I grew up on a sheep farm and find cows big and scary).


----------



## Knave

They are big fat cows @MeditativeRider! They outweigh Cashman by a lot even! Lol. She thinks she is the best and brightest among cows, and loves the idea that she can boss and pick on anyone of her choice. She makes me laugh, that nasty personality she has. Lol

I haven’t been around sheep much. The sheering of them is killer. We had 4H sheep for several years when the girls were little, and I hated it. In high school I dated a guy who sheered sheep, and it all seemed like hard work but simple, as the dog and I pushed sheep up the alley. Then I sheered the 4H sheep and it was not simple! Hahahahaha

I would still dream of being a sheep herder, but not one who has to sheer.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I hope Queen gets to keep her image of best and brightest and never gets into a run in with a cow.

Yes, I do not like the shearing part. Have never done it myself but it looks like a back killer. It was always a tiring day helping out round the yards when shearing was on, and I did not like when a sheep got cut by mistake. I did like jumping on the sacks of wool though.


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider unless you get them hit badly when they are young, they usually don’t become scared of cows later, especially something so aggressive as she.

General I got hit hard just wrong one time, and he always would shy if something was truly going to hit him hard. Before that he was also convinced nothing could move him. Bones I believe thinks more like Queen, and can tell if a cow is bluffing or perfectly serious, and responds accordingly.


----------



## gottatrot

It's interesting how some horses seem to have the cow sense innately. Hero believes in "cow-bears" like Fizz, but from the moment Amore saw a cow she knew that horses are higher in the scheme of things than cows, and inherently superior. As timid as she was about most things, she would never stand for a cow to be in her space and would push them around.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot it is funny. Sometimes cutter bred horses are petrified of cattle. You can use it to get them shown, but I dislike it a lot. It makes working very hard, as I’m sure you can imagine.

I knew a very good cowhorse that was an Arabian. Maybe Amore would have enjoyed learning to cut.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Bones

Although they had been riding, the woman had not worked Bones since they drove the cows home. It seemed her priority was getting Queen started, and the days had been windy and cold. So, with some negative anticipation, after saddling the two sorrels, she went into the house to work on her old bridle set up.

The Selenas was the first gift her husband had given her. It was a fancy silver thing, with filigree flowers on the side. She had ridden the little sorrel in the bit prior to her oldest daughter taking him over. The girl rode him in another fancy silver bit that she had won in a trade, but the mouthpiece was plain. Bones seemed to like the bit well enough, and it worked with the girl’s heavier hand, but the woman was looking to bring him back to where he had been when he was her main horse.

Changing his bit back had been her husband’s idea, and she wondered if it would make any difference as she went to work setting it back up. She stole a pair of the man’s homemade rein chains, and grabbed a new rawhide romal set she had ordered for Cashman and disliked. Once it was together, she went outside to ride him for a moment before the trailer showed up. She wanted the horse to feel the bit prior to having much to think about.

He felt soft in her hand, and he clicked the roller happily. They loped a few circles and she tied him back up to wait for the trailer. She pet her big horse apologetically, and called to the filly who was whinnying incessantly to her. “I’m sorry, it will be your turn soon enough baby girl.”

When they rode into the weaning lot at work, the calves stampeded. They were fat and feeling good. Their second stampede headed directly to the little sorrel, who’s job would be to turn them. The woman called over to her husband, “I guess we’ll see how this goes.” He laughed and called back, “You had better grab your swells!”

The little sorrel, however, did nothing wrong. He did his job with a good sort of excitement. The big horse on the other side of the herd did his with a sort of laziness. He was tired from riding with the filly, and nothing seemed to rile him.

As they went through their other jobs of the day, the little sorrel felt as if he was actually back to the horse he had been. The bit seemed to have some sort of reset for him, and he was light and cowy. He found himself nervous on the rare occasion, but he had always been a horse to get worked up. Mostly, he paid close attention to his jobs and was happy to complete them.

When they came in for lunch break, they tied to the trailer while they ate. Suddenly the man laughed, “I forgot my dog.” He had downed the dog back where he was wanting to work the cows too hard. The woman laughed, “I guess he finally listened,” as he walked towards the fields to call for the border collie.

After lunch Cashman was still lazy, and Bones was still pleasantly excited to be at work. When they finally finished and were walking back towards the trailer, the man asked her if he had surprised her. When she said that he had, he said he was surprised as well. It was nice to ride Bones again, when he was who she remembered. She had gotten to tempt cows to beat her, and held the confidence of knowing none could. It was a happy day, although the big horse and the woman still looked longingly at one another.


----------



## gottatrot

Who is your favorite horse to ride at the moment?

..."She stole a pair of the man's homemade rein chains..." Ha ha, made me laugh.

Also funny he forgot the dog. Once I was at the barn with Nala's rider, and I saw her drive away down the road, and then I saw her dog sitting outside the barn waiting for her owner to come out. I texted her, "Feel like anything is missing?"


----------



## Knave

That is a hard question to answer @gottatrot. My favorite horse to ride right now may be Queen because she’s always learning, but Cashman has it at work. If we were arena riding (or corral work riding excepting branding) it would be Bones, but I hope one day Queen catches him. 

Honestly I hope she is better than he is, but that would be a hard one to beat. I also hope she is the best of both worlds at work, where she has the cow and athleticism of Bones, but the dependability of Cash. I think she may be too hot a horse for that goal, but we can always hope right?


----------



## Knave

Queen and I worked on cool things tonight!


----------



## TrainedByMares

That gives me inspiration to work with Nicki and Jesse with the rope!😀


----------



## Knave

I guess it’s different if you don’t have to rope off your horses @TrainedByMares, but it would be a good “something different,” thing. I decided to drag something for the first time, not because I needed to (which I did), but because she needed something new.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I get bummed out because I can't do the 'normal' things like exploring because of hunting season and it's too muddy and then I saw your pictures . I'm like : 'yeah, I can drag stuff around and swing rope in the barnyard or the round pen or the driveway'!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares you know, if you get a lot of snow where you are, it’s super fun to dally off to a sled and pull people around!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Bones

Pregging was Bones’s favorite job, and the woman loved riding him on those days the most. She had however forgotten her bridle, but the black horse was only there for emergency use, and she was luckily able to borrow his.

Bones was excited when he saw what the day held, and he went straight to playing with the flag when the woman grabbed it. He knew about these days.

The man worked on getting Cashman into the small corral with the tub, for that was a new aspect of the job to the big horse. For a while he was nervous, but as the day started his nerves dissipated. He even found himself walking into the back of the tub when the man bailed off to push the cows up the chute. The big horse worked at helping from the outside when the mood struck him. Other times he napped or chewed on the posts.

Bones played with his flag, and when they brought the sections of cows in he was fast, snaky and aggressive. It was one of the few times he was allowed to let his aggression have a mostly free rein. The cows hated being pregged, and the horses and riders required intensity to push them up into the little corrals and into the tub.

In one moment the woman held the flag up over his head, and he reared up to try and get ahold of it. Everyone laughed, and the man said he wished he had been videoing. Sometimes Bones acted like the big horse, and napped in between sections. He covered his eyes with the flag, and complained it the woman moved it off his forehead.

It seemed pregging went quickly, as the sun shown unusually warm and the horses were happy. The pregged cattle had to be moved back out, and a neighbor calf sorted off the steers. Bones was pent up energy when he realized he was going to cut, and to his disappointment the calf slid into the corral without fuss. Bones had no where to go with his energy, and kicked up and squealed his frustration.

It was a good day for the horses. The ones chosen were done so for a reason, because they could handle the pressure of the day. Yet, when it was such a game for Bones, it didn’t feel as if there were any pressure at all.


----------



## bsms

I'll confess my ignorance, but I'm guessing y'all were testing for pregnancy?









Pregnancy Checking Tips


Checking cows for pregnancy is a good management tool. Here are some tips.




www.beefmagazine.com





What is the small corral with a tub? And why a flag? And of course...was my guess right or was I totally out to lunch?


----------



## Knave

Yes @bsms, it is checking for pregnancy! Since an arm goes up their tail they do not appreciate it, and know when you are pregging by some magic intuition. Lol

The tub is the green thing you see in the picture with my husband. It’s a round…corral type thing, solid with a swinging gate. The gate has a hinge closure that clicks every few bars. From the tub is the alley leading to the chute.


----------



## Knave

@bsms the flag is to add more pressure to the cattle. They will fight you about going into the chute. Some will flat hit your horses and blow through you.

So, we take small sections from the big corral in through the small corrals, and husband jumps off and runs them up the chute, where they meet the preg checking girl and my father for their shots and pour on.

The flag extends where you are, and it is a bit frightening (as you can imagine with your horse). You can slap a cow turning to run on you with it in the face, and overall are a more imposing picture.


----------



## bsms

So is "the Tub" how you sort the cows who need to go into the chute for testing? What I've seen on the sheep ranch was literally just a wooden gate in the chute. One son moved it by hand as the sheep were driven up the chute, sorting ewes into a corral to save and lambs to go into the truck for slaughter. He had to look at ear cuts and paint as the sheep raced up to judge what to do with each one, which was why no one was supposed to talk to him while he was working.

They find the cattle more dangerous to work. About a third of theirs have horns and are willing to use them. They work them mostly on foot with dogs and all of them have been nailed a few times by the cows. That is why one of the sons refuses to own cattle. He helps with the cattle anyways, but refuses to own any.

They said their favorite sheep herder - one they deeply respect - was stomped on by one cow. They hollered to ask him if he was hurt. He doesn't speak much English and they don't know a lot of Spanish, but he pulled himself to his feet and did a double bicep flex to show he was too tough to be stopped by some mere cow jumping on top of him! Communication can be tough but they say the guy is fantastic.

I didn't try to help. They said it was dangerous enough when you are used to reading cattle. They also refuse to let their sister help on cattle sorting days. I guess the sons consider themselves to be expendable....


----------



## Knave

No, we sort everything before it goes into the chute either outside in a corner (which is mostly what we do), or sometimes in the bigger outside corrals. We mostly sort everything horseback, but do sex calves footback in corrals that are in front of the old saddle barn.

We pulled out the few culls we weren’t paying to preg yesterday and then moved the cows up into the corrals.

Yes, cows can be dangerous for sure. Ours are on foot. One of the neighbors got one of our cows in a couple years ago. His hired man got just thrashed by that cow, and they thought he would die. He was flown out, and he did end up surviving. I’m not sure he had his green card, as a lot of negative things happened at the hospital and they kicked him out as soon as they put plates into his head. If I remember right there was a lot more than a crushed face too!


----------



## Knave

Oh a side note, whether it was karma or it was revenge, when we went to look for that cow a couple days later she was dead.


----------



## Zimalia22

And now you know why anything with any amount of ear, I sold off! Mercy it took forever to get that cleaned out of the bloodlines. 
Not that we had near as many as you do, but it still took a lot of culling and breeding it out to be free of it.


----------



## Knave

I kind of like ear to be honest @Zimalia22. For a couple years, when I was in high school, we ran some beefmaster bulls to breed a little ear in. It seems it’s mostly gone now, although you see the occasional critter with a hint of it.


----------



## Zimalia22

My late husband's father brought the first Brahama to Washington. They handed the summer heat very well, but didn't do so well with the winters here. 
I called them lop ear fur covered bags of misery! boy I was a HAPPY camper when all that was bred out, died off, and sold!!
It can be different with them when they see humans all the time, but when they don't, watch out!


----------



## Knave

I’ve never seen an actual Brahama around here! I guess the winters would be too much for them too. I think I’m the only person who finds them attractive.


----------



## Zimalia22

LOL, never said I didn't find them attractive. It's just there are easier, SAFER, ways to be in the cow business! LOL


----------



## Knave

Queen

The little mare had been learning new things. She learned about dragging things and she learned about the flag she would eventually use on pregging days. She learned to trot tight serpentines, and her spin improved.

The days had been warm, and this day was no different. The fancy colored filly was excited the be brought in, and the beginning of her ride held a lazy feeling. She seemed particular about what music was playing, and the woman laughed about her irritation or fondness of the songs.

After a bit, the woman decided that it would be good for the mare to do something different than working on maneuvers, so she sorted the calves apart with the help of the young dog, and led the mare into the calf pen for the first time since summer.

The little mare was intent on working the calf, and the calf was interested in why the mare was looking at her so angrily. A step forward and the little filly grabbed hold of the heifer’s neck angrily, and the woman pulled her back into her hands and off the surprised animal. The mare was quick to turn, and her turns were right, but her attitude was far too intense for the situation.

The calf corral was smaller, and the woman was unable to back the mare off of the heifer enough to bring down her intensity. The mare was hot, cowfresh, and ready to get down to work. It wasn’t that this bothered the woman, for she liked to cut as much as any, but she was in fact bothered. What she knew was that with one wrong move on her part, the mare would attack the calf without any playing. She knew the mare was not out simply for fun; she was taking the game to a new extreme.

After a particularly nice rollback the woman stepped off the filly and led her out. Working her in the tight quarters would no longer be a good idea for a time. The mare’s over aggression would need tampered.

She wondered if a horse’s cowiness had ever scared her before this moment. Bones had also been too aggressive, but she was able to keep him from locking onto a calf until he had a better idea of the game. The pen she had been in when he was learning gave her much more room to back him off, and she had done so.

He had determined once with the level of intensity the mare had shown, to attack a prolapsed cow. The woman had figured it was the blood and his tendency towards aggression which had set him off, but he was decently broke by that time and she had kept him just under control.

She knew she would lose the control she had over the filly had they stayed in the corral much longer. She decided to just laugh about it, and appreciate what she had to work with in the mare. The little mare would definitely be gritty, and eventually she would have a bigger area to work with again.


----------



## TrainedByMares

What music does Queen like and dislike? I used to play a radio in the barn at our old place but I never figured that the horses really tuned in to it.


----------



## Knave

I didn’t really pick up on what specifically she liked and didn’t like. She seemed to like women better than men, but it was all pop type music.


----------



## gottatrot

Maybe she likes Queen? Lol


----------



## Knave

She liked songs like Almost Lover. I don’t know how to explain or even categorize such music. That same sort of sound seemed to make her happy. Her attitude would just swap as the songs changed.


----------



## Knave

Okay, Zeus year 4, two days late:


----------



## gottatrot

Great video! Zeus runs so cute.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The little filly had been a lot of horse on her recent rides. She picked fights with the big horse and wanted nothing more than for everyone to hurry along. Slowness irritated the young mare. With the attitude she was showing in mind, the couple decided to take her on her first trip into the mountains. She needed some new scenery, and she needed to get tired.

The mare loaded easily, and looked around a bit when they unloaded. The big horse seemed more snorty than her, and the woman asked her husband if he figured he should lope a few circles before they headed out. He trotted the big horse down into the gravel pit, and turned and walked back to the trailer. “Nope, let’s go.”

With a bit of her own leeriness, the woman climbed into her saddle and handed the lead over. As they climbed out of the gravel pit the anxiety in the horses and the woman faded. “I think it’s something about being low they don’t like,” her husband thought out loud. “It’s not a good place for a horse to be I think.”

As they trotted out through the brush, down what once had been a two track road which was now overgrown with brush and short cactus, the mare spent her time trying to pick fights with the giant gelding next to her. The woman constantly picked up her head as she snaked out. The man had a few choice words for her attitude, and the woman laughed. The mare reminded her of another mare she once rode, and for a while they reminisced over the little sorrel mare who had held her heart.

Eventually the brush grew too thick to continue trotting along, and they walked for a time, the mare pausing her bad nature to look around and watch the dogs take after a far too gentle coyote while the riders called them back.

When they came to the main road under the mountain range they picked their long trot back up. The big horse already had a tiredness to him, and he complained about the rocky footing until finding a soft cow trail which traveled alongside the road. The filly could care less about the hard gravel, and wanted them to allow her to stretch out and run.

To her dismay she was kept in her long trot, and they made their way up and down the hills and into the trees. On the steepest downhills they walked, again to the frustration of the filly. However, she had never done any climbing with a rider, and downhill she seemed to be slightly off balanced. This could have contributed to her rushing, but she was held to a walk and worked on learning to get her hind legs further under her body.

“I don’t know how far you want me to push this horse,” the man questioned his wife. He knew the filly was still pressing to go, and still hot, but Cashman had done no wrong. “I don’t know. I know he’ll never tire her out,” the woman responded. “Well, let’s just make the top and turn around. He’s done enough, and he’s got a lot of trotting to do to get back.”

They stopped and reset saddles at the top. The mare fooled around while they waited a bit, unable to sit still when she wanted nothing more than to keep moving. Cashman however appreciated a moment to breath and relax. The woman laughed about the mare’s ambition, and they turned and walked a distance before breaking back into the ground covering trot.

The mare was irritated at being held to a walk for so long, and her fighting resumed. The couple discussed how long they figured the mare would run, given the opportunity to do so. They laughed that the big horse wouldn’t chose to run anywhere, and talked of different horses they had known and the level of ambition they had held.

Eventually the mare was even driving the man crazy, and they started trotting back up and down the hills. They laughed at Cashman’s likely distaste of riding with the young filly, and how he needed to get after her more in the corral to stop her thinking she could fight him.

They were a ways past where they needed to turn when they realized they had passed it, and they worked their way back to where the old two track had once been. They walked the rest of the way back, and the mare enjoyed looking around when she wasn’t trying to lunge at the big horse.

The riders and dogs were tired when they began loading horses back into the trailer. The big horse was too, but the little filly was still ready to go. She was going to be a horse with a ton of ambition. The woman hoped she would eventually focus that energy into her work, and she was proud of her for handling the outside riding how she had. She hadn’t been spooky or worried, but simply herself.


----------



## MeditativeRider

That looks and sounds like a lovely ride (even if you had to have quite an ongoing conversation with your horse).


----------



## Knave

Thank you @MeditativeRider rider, it really was! I think we all enjoyed the change.


----------



## Knave

Bones, with a little Cash and Queen

The woman had spent some time thinking about her father’s saddle. It was a stunning custom made piece of art, yet his horses hadn’t fit it. She decided after some research and asking around, to try the saddle on Bones.

When she went to catch horses they were napping. Cash and Queen stood up and stretched and walked quickly in to the gate where she called to them. “Bones, I’m getting you too,” she hollered as she snapped the filly’s halter. He looked at her from where he stood, but made no effort to move.

When she walked out to him, the look on his face was different. Something about his look said he didn’t want to go, which was odd for the little sorrel. She talked to him as she clipped his halter and turned to walk away. He moved his hind legs individually and oddly for a moment, and she coaxed him to follow her. Something was off in the little horse, but as he walked he seemed to loosen up. She wondered that maybe his leg had fallen asleep and he had the tingles.

She saddled all three horses with the intention of cleaning tack, but first she would ride Bones and see what the new saddle felt like. It seemed to fit alright, and it was comfortable when she stepped into the seat. When she asked Bones to walk out he stalled.

Around then her husband came driving in the yard, and she called to him. “Something is wrong with this horse. Would you mind taking a look?” She pressured the little horse to move, and he did one step at a time. This again was off for the over ambitious little sorrel. “I can’t really see anything wrong, maybe walk him around and see if he stretches out.”

She tried, and Bones constantly stalled. When he did move he would do so slowly and then well enough, but it was evident something was wrong. Eventually he quit her, and she stepped out of the saddle and looked closely at him. Nothing was evidently wrong, but his stifle drew her attention. When she flexed his leg and then touched the stifle, something was twitching deep inside. It wasn’t particularly puffy, as since he originally tore the muscle it had always had a small fullness to it. It wasn’t hot, but it did continue to twitch.

She decided he must have torn it again, and led him back to the tie rack. She cleaned each horse’s saddle while it sat on their back, and put horses away. It would be difficult, having Bones out again. He was tougher than a badger, but tended towards bad luck. She hoped he would be back by spring work, as this left them with only two broke and sound horses to ride.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I hope Bones is alright . I don't like that feeling when you see something is amiss.


----------



## Txshecat0423

Oh no @Knave! I’m sorry to hear about Bones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares and @Txshecat0423. That stifle tends towards ripping ever since he dropped it into that badger hole. I think he’ll get through it; he always seems to. He is tougher than nails.


----------



## lb27312

Sorry to hear about Bones! Good and quick healing vibes sent his way!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @lb27312.


----------



## knightrider

Hope Bones heals quickly. I know how you need him.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider. I do need him right now! I think I’ll be able to fill in with Zeus for the next big rides, because we don’t tend to take the girls anyways. Often times the push back home is seriously cold, and they don’t handle those temperatures well. Who knows this year though!

In the spring Queen may have to go more than I anticipated. She wouldn’t mind and is fit for it, but I hoped I would get her temper under control first. Plus, I would hate to put that kind of pressure on her. Bones ended up taking more pressure than he could handle some of his two-year-old year, and I didn’t like doing that to him (General’s ringbone took him out right as Bones came.). She’s much more mentally mature than he was, but I still want to avoid it if I can.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh no, too bad!


----------



## Knave

It is @gottatrot. I haven’t pulled anyone out today, although looking into the corral he already seems more himself. Hopefully I was wrong about the stifle, but there definitely was something wrong. I will have to see where he is as time goes on.


----------



## Knave

Just to update- Bones looks fine. He must not have torn the stifle, although I have absolutely no idea what was going on with him. For now, I think I will chalk it up to that they had been roughhousing and he must have hurt himself in a minor way.

He’s been fighting like crazy yesterday and today with no hitch in his movement. I am hoping that it wasn’t what I originally thought, and that he had the tingles, and then the saddle was that uncomfortable. I guess I will see when I saddle him with it again. I won’t expect him to go to work in it unless I ride him successfully in it first. Lol


----------



## Knave

Beamer, Cash and Queen

The woman brought her two horses in to brush off and ride a little bareback on the half muddy, half snowy ground. The patch by the tack room was always the fastest to dry, and it gave her a small area to work on little things with the two horses.

They had been complaining over the last three days of not being caught. They nickered to her when she opened the door, and they stood at the gate pawing the rubber on the side of the fence or the metal panel. The two felt neglected in the winter weather.

They were happy to be caught and rode a little. When the man came out and caught Beamer, the old horse was happy to be included. He walked a bit heavy in the front end, but the ambition in his movement was never lacking. He was pleased when the man climbed the mounting block to slip onto him. He could have easily swung on the old sorrel, but he was simply showing kindness to his old friend.

Something was on his mind when the woman walked over beside him on the fancy filly. “I think I want to give Beamer to the little girls,” he began. The little girls were cousins to the woman, one five and one seven. The seven-year-old had become timid riding over time, as the old, big, Roman nosed, black horse she rode took advantage of her size and demeanor.

“He would be happier with a little girl back, don’t you think?,” he questioned his wife. “He’s done so well for us, and now he is going to waste sitting in the corral. They would take really good care of him, and don’t you remember how much he loved having little girls?”

The idea wasn’t a new one for the man, but it was the first time the woman knew he was serious. In a way, the idea made her heart sink. She knew everything he said to be true, but the little sorrel horse had been with them since their beginning.

She remembered him buying the particularly ugly two-year-old. She remembered coming to know the colt, and trying to buy him off of her husband. She remembered him becoming attractive with work and a couple years, and she remembered all of the bronc rides he showed off for the first ten years. She remembered laughing as he honked it on, squealing and putting on a show after a days work, trying to catch the man off guard. He always bucked, until the day she remembered her oldest daughter being picked up and slung into his saddle.

She remembered how the horse quieted and took perfect care of the little and nervous rider he was charged with. She remembered the days he brought that girl to work, and how he was always dependable. She remembered her taking him to town for a 4H demonstration, and how he never looked at the traffic or the many goings on. Then she remembered how the girl grew big, and one day the sorrel horse decided she was finally old enough to put on another bronc ride, and how he threw the girl into the dirt at the fairgrounds. They all laughed about it, and the horse was then taken over by the youngest daughter.

She remembered how he again melted into his job. He never put a foot wrong with his little girls. She remembered how, even when the girls were big, if they were doing something new and hard the horse would take perfect care of them. He taught them to rope in the branding pens. She remembered the many team branding competitions he carried her husband through, and the time that he had to enter a team roping on the horse who had never seen a box and did perfectly.

It would be hard to watch Beamer go, if that was what they decided. He was as much a part of their family as any of them. He had raised their daughters, seen all of them at their best and their worst, and always come through. Yet, it wouldn’t be right to forget his love of little girls, and how happy he had been carrying the small charges.


----------



## Txshecat0423

Oh, @Knave, that one made me a little sad . I know y’all will decide what to do based on the absolute best thing for Beamer  It sounds as if you have some wonderful memories with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

The idea makes me sad too @Txshecat0423. If any horse was deserving of retirement it is him. He has made most work days for the last 18 years, most team brandings and every regular branding. This last two years he hasn’t been going to work except for branding days, and he has been going downhill. I think he’s sad sitting in the corral, but I can’t imagine him not being here!


----------



## knightrider

Awwww, change is hard. I know exactly what you mean. It might be better for Beamer, but not for your family.


----------



## gottatrot

It's sad if he leaves your place, but it also sounds like he would be happy taking care of little girls again. Maybe he is one of those who doesn't like being completely retired. They say humans go downhill if they retire and then don't have enough to keep their minds busy.


----------



## Knave

You are both right @knightrider and @gottatrot. I know he would do better there. It’s hard; we imagine no one would better care for an animal than ourselves, but I have seen the care they give older horses, and it does better our own. Plus, Beamer would be happy and used, and he is a horse who could live on very long being used I believe. He’s still in good looking shape, and only coming 21.

It just feels as if he is a part of our story. He is our past. He has been here the longest, and he’s been so important! It will be hard to see him go if they take him, but it would be a good retirement for him, and a huge part of their oldest daughter’s life. I love the girl. She makes me smile every time I see her. She’s all business and a little perfectionist. The younger pulls at my heart. She’s a wild child through and through. She is full of nonsense and trouble. Beamer could be a big part of their story.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Hard decision. Maybe if he goes then you will have more memories because you will get to see him ridden by the girls, and then he will part of your story more than if he sat at home doing not much?


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider that is true. I’ve always been one to say horses have chapters in their lives, it’s just hard to accept that his here may end. It would be nice to see him occasionally and hear stories from the girls about him.


----------



## TrainedByMares

If you don't mind me asking you, @Knave , how do you make sure the cowdog pups stay safe around the horses and cattle? I have read about them being kicked and now that I have Maya here, I am very concerned about her safety around the horses


----------



## Knave

Hi @TrainedByMares! I’m excited for you about Maya! To be honest, it’s partly luck, because things happen of course no matter how safe you try and be. Junie B was easy because she was scared of horses, and watched out for herself while she was small. Otherwise though, we are watching out for them to our best ability, and they are not allowed in the horse corral at any age (to keep dogs from wanting to bite horses).

We watch the horses we are riding. If they are intent on hurting a dog we ride pretty carefully around puppies. (Around here you would get a pass for a new horse kicking or striking, but anything you ride you should anticipate I guess, and control him accordingly.)

The pups grow up quickly enough though, and as they are a little bigger they are tougher and should watch out for themselves. So being so on edge and watchful goes away. I keep complaining because Ozzy runs in front of Cash, and Cash would strike him so I have to micromanage when he does that. Husband keeps telling me to run him over. Lol. Sometimes I’ll let something take a run at a dog if it’s irritating me too, so they watch out for themselves. If they are too tired or something you have to watch out for them again, because they’ll crawl under your horse.


----------



## Knave

I guess it wasn’t super explanatory @TrainedByMares… but I guess what I intended to mean was that we treat them like little kids, watching out for them constantly as pups. They only go on short unnecessary rides, and we watch our horses. 

Like kids, they grow out of that. We always maintain the “no horse corral” rule here, because there is zero tolerance if a dog bites horses. We love them both of course, and no one wants to shoot their dog, but a horse who is bitten by dogs becomes a horse who will hurt small children and other dogs. So, it’s a hard rule.

Without free access to horses, they don’t usually start the habit. Also, without free access it is easier to watch them. Of course, they become more command oriented as they age, and then we start micromanaging them rather than the horses for a time. Lol


----------



## egrogan

@Knave makes a good point I didn't think of- your horse's personality probably has a lot to do with how the introduction goes. My horses are all extremely dog tolerant so unless Hugh was really being rude to them, they just ignore him. I haven't taken him out riding with Fizz and I because we just ride on too much road, and his recall is nowhere near strong enough to be safe in that situation. In the woods, I think she'd be fine with him romping around, but again, I don't trust his recall enough when I'm focused on riding. That's obviously a result of my (lack of) dog training skills, other people like @Avna and @phantomhorse13 almost always have their dogs with them riding and it works fine for them.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan Junie B is teaching me that maybe that has a lot more to do with the dog than our own ability. I also don’t think I’m a good dog trainer. I was thinking the only thing I was good at teaching was fetch. I’ve only had a finished cowdog before, Junie is my first pup.

She does everything I say! She always has. It is no talent of mine. Husband had told me about his best dog, and how so much of it was natural. I didn’t understand what he meant until Junie. She is in the right place, and wants any excuse to go exactly where I think she should. She comes and downs and stands and walks up, goes the directions I point, bites, all intensity at a single word. None of that is because of my dog training ability.

Don’t think like I always did; that I just didn’t have a talent for it. It kept me from getting a cowdog pup for years when I should have long ago.


----------



## Avna

Knave said:


> @egrogan Junie B is teaching me that maybe that has a lot more to do with the dog than our own ability. I also don’t think I’m a good dog trainer. I was thinking the only thing I was good at teaching was fetch. I’ve only had a finished cowdog before, Junie is my first pup.
> 
> She does everything I say! She always has. It is no talent of mine. Husband had told me about his best dog, and how so much of it was natural. I didn’t understand what he meant until Junie. She is in the right place, and wants any excuse to go exactly where I think she should. She comes and downs and stands and walks up, goes the directions I point, bites, all intensity at a single word. None of that is because of my dog training ability.
> 
> Don’t think like I always did; that I just didn’t have a talent for it. It kept me from getting a cowdog pup for years when I should have long ago.


Yep, this. I have had, for example, three Aussies, working type. I taught them all the same way. My first one had a pretty good recall (way better than most dogs), but it was never 100%. For example she would chase cats and there was nothing going to stop her. We worked livestock all the time, and she was always kinda stubborn but since she was usually right and I was wrong, it didn't bother me. My second one was very obedient, didn't have that stubborn streak, but also aggressive to strange people and dogs, and once he was triggered nothing could reach him. You could beat him with a stick and it wouldn't change his mind. My third one, who's still with me, is the most obedient dog I've ever had in my life. She will come to me like a rocket, from anything and anywhere. She's the one I take riding with me, and most of the time I forget she's even behind my horse. I know I had nothing to do with any of this. They were all born with those things. Makes ya humble!


----------



## Knave

@Avna I am lucky Junie B is so obedient, because she also is very aggressive. She doesn’t like people other than our household, and she wants to fight dogs bad. It’s just her. I try very hard to keep her away if I know someone is coming over, and definitely keep her up around kids. She is not a nice dog, but she is promising to be a spectacular cowdog. I really like her too, so I know it’s up to me to keep her out of a situation that will require me to put her down.


----------



## Knave

One day when I was working Junie, it was her first or second work day, my father said to me the perfect thing after watching Junie all day. He said, “We all know you don’t have talent with a dog, but a good dog will make you look like a genius. They are like a cowy colt. It’s not because of you.” Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

Thank you for all this great information! I will just have to work at training to the best of my ability and see how it plays out with regards to Maya's personality. I appreciate the input!!


----------



## Avna

Knave said:


> @Avna I am lucky Junie B is so obedient, because she also is very aggressive. She doesn’t like people other than our household, and she wants to fight dogs bad. It’s just her. I try very hard to keep her away if I know someone is coming over, and definitely keep her up around kids. She is not a nice dog, but she is promising to be a spectacular cowdog. I really like her too, so I know it’s up to me to keep her out of a situation that will require me to put her down.


My Ty dog was just like that. No dog more loyal to his people. The kind of dog bred to keep strangers in their truck until the boss told him they could come out. He could walk into a pasture and every cow would be looking at him. He had that kind of power. He should have been a ranch dog but I never had a ranch, and he was too rough for sheep. I'm real surprised he died of natural causes at an advanced age. A deeper, smarter dog I doubt I'll ever have again. Good luck with your Junie.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Queen

A white blanket covered the ground. The day started out cold while the woman milked her cow, and so she was surprised after cleaning the family room that the day had grown into a warm feeling. The sun beat off of the snow, and everything seemed to sparkle.

She decided to take advantage of the afternoon, and caught the three horses she needed to be working. They were each happy to come in, and especially pleased with the grain filled dishes. The chickens pushed through the snow, and she took them a scoop, pouring it into a tire track.

She jump onto Queen first. The young mare was seeming harder to climb on by the day, and soon she would likely resort to the mounting block, at least while the heavy clothes required for winter weighed her down. The filly was playful in the snow. She wanted to give chase to the dogs and run her nose in the soft white. They worked on spinning and backing, and trotted a circle or two before the woman tied her back in her spot. She ran her fingers through the long and soft winter fur on the mare’s neck, while she watched the doves flit around in search of any dropped grain.

She had forgotten how much more uncomfortable Bones was bareback than the two mutton withered horses. He moved out happily, no sign of the discomfort he had shown prior. He enjoyed seeing the comings and goings around him. Across the road a semi trailer loaded with hay was broken down, and people stared at the opened hood seemingly lost.

The man worked on getting the four wheeler started so he could move it to the sheds for wintertime, and Bones studied him intently as the motor coughed to an eventual start. He tried hard when the woman asked him to, and felt proud under her. When she was done, she took him straight to the corral and turned him loose. He was known to untie knots and cause trouble, so she thought to save herself the undoing of his trouble making.

Cashman made his way to the mounting block next. On her best day she could not jump on the giant horse, and so she no longer made any effort to try. He was feeling lazy, with no desire to push through the snow. The woman laughed and rubbed his neck. She made him trot around a bit, and promised him to remember her spurs his next ride.

The wind was beginning to blow when she slipped off of his back. She was grateful for the beautiful moment she had gotten.


----------



## egrogan

Love the smart little chickie in the shed!

Bizarrely it’s supposed to be 55*F here tomorrow. Hoping that a day of those temps will knock out the ice that is still around all our gates. Horses aren’t complaining that they can spend all day out on the grass though. Neither am I, I’ve fed less than two small squares of hay all week, which is crazy! Looking at a few inches of snow Saturday into Sunday, which I will be more excited about if the ice is mostly gone and won’t catch us by surprise later in the season.


----------



## Knave

That’s awesome @egrogan! I hope it does take care of all the ice. It’s supposed to snow more tonight, and maybe tomorrow too. It was pretty here though. Like 30*F and no wind until I was off! It was 12* when the calves wouldn’t suck and I had to go get my buckets and milk. It even felt warm then though too!

My horses can only dream of grass until spring rolls around.

I like that chicken too. She was raised in the house, so she is a bit gentler than most. I pet her while she was sitting in the tack room, and I could see she must have mulched and is growing back a lot of new feathers. Either that or something tore a bunch out.


----------



## gottatrot

So glad to hear Bones is feeling better! 
The snow is beautiful.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot; me too! I was too lazy to saddle him today, but I’ll have to try that saddle back on, maybe he was really uncomfortable. It’s hard to say that though since he was off when I caught him.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I love your tack shed. I am pretty sure that my youngest daughter would opt to live it in. She loves all things little, cosy, that shade of blue, and horses. 

The snow is pretty.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @MeditativeRider! I thought maybe I went too bright painting it.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Not too bright at all, it is beautiful, cheery, and inviting.


----------



## TrainedByMares

It doesn't get damp in that shed and get the leather and pads all moldy?


----------



## Knave

No @TrainedByMares. Our climate is really dry, so we never seem to build any mold on anything. The roof was redone a couple years ago, so there are no leaks. As long as nothing gets actually wet by rain or snow, it really isn’t an issue here.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Queen and Bones

The snow was shining bright, and although the morning had been particularly cold, the afternoon was beautiful. A slight breeze came off an on, but with heavy clothes, when it stilled it felt warm.

The man had asked his wife if she wanted to ride, and she happily agreed. She needed to get the filly out, and all of the time indoors had given her cabin fever. They talked as they saddled, and discussed how the little mare would act. He thought she would be too hot after her time off, and was half surprised that she was who the woman chose. The woman thought she would behave well, excited to be back out.

The filly had proven herself to be a horse who handled days off well to the woman. Although she hated the time in her corral, she never took that temperament with her upon being caught. She was always happy to be chosen, and she never seemed to forget her prior ride. Because of that fact, if the woman would push the mare, she had no doubt she would be quite handy. She chose not to push her because she was a hotter style of horse and took things rather seriously. She wanted a slow start on the mare in hopes that a bit of that calmness would carry into her life.

As she had predicted, the mare was fine for her to step on. They began their walk around the pivot, snow puffing up around their horse’s legs. The filly wanted nothing more than to play in the snow and join the dogs in their chaotic game of chase, but she was required to plod along with the giant next to her.

The couple talked as they rode. They discussed the upcoming work days, and the man offered to give her a chance to ride her own horse again. “I know you’ve been missing him, and I can get along with Bones if I have to, so why don’t you just take him a few days?” The woman was grateful for his consideration. She did miss her horse, and she wanted to spend the day with him.

Their conversation turned as they rode back into the yard. “I would like to let her get back on Bones, just here in the yard. He wouldn’t do anything to her, and she needs something,” the woman trailed off. She assumed her husband would shut down her train of thought. “Why don’t you go get her and ask?,” he smiled.

He couldn’t wait any longer, and as she led her horse into the corral he came outside smiling bright. “Catch Bones.” When he had walked into the house and asked the girl she smiled big and hooped, but confused she asked him, “How will we hide it from Mom?” “It was her idea!”

The girl came trotting out of the house in too little of clothes for the weather, smiling bright and eyes aglow with held back tears. “I can’t believe it! Bonessss!!!!” She ran to the horse and threw her arms around his neck in a tight hug. The little sorrel horse seemed to brighten up and meet her emotion.

The woman saddled him up, for the girl’s back wouldn’t have done so easily. She climbed on in the deeper snow after walking the horse across the slick parts where it had been scraped. “It feels good. I think I might cry,” she told her mother in a voice heavy with emotion. They walked and trotted, and loped some slow steady circles. She stopped him and hugged his neck. Both of them seemed to float as they celebrated being together again.

The girl glowed as her mother explained to her that she could begin riding Bones in the yard and eventually the arena come springtime. She wasn’t ready to allow her to ride him to work or outside, but they could have something together again. The girl would have to buy a helmet to work cows, but she could have some semblance of her life back.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I am so pleased for your daughter. She looks so happy. Love the photo of her hugging the horse.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @MeditativeRider! I was so happy for her too. For us too. Husband had to come out and stand there and watch for a while. It took a weight off of all of our hearts. A piece of her can come back.


----------



## Kalraii

Just wanted to let you know I had a good binge during spare times didn't get a chance to like them all (plus spam!)  Beautiful stories and pictures. Wishing good fortune in the coming days  I meant to sub much earlier but usually on my phone and no logged in!


----------



## Knave

@Kalraii thank you!! I put a spam blocker on my phone, so luckily I never see any of that!


----------



## gottatrot

Your post made me so happy! They look so beautiful together.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! We were all so happy. A weight was lifted.


----------



## QHriderKE

Knave said:


> I guess it wasn’t super explanatory @TrainedByMares… but I guess what I intended to mean was that we treat them like little kids, watching out for them constantly as pups. They only go on short unnecessary rides, and we watch our horses.
> 
> Like kids, they grow out of that. We always maintain the “no horse corral” rule here, because there is zero tolerance if a dog bites horses. We love them both of course, and no one wants to shoot their dog, but a horse who is bitten by dogs becomes a horse who will hurt small children and other dogs. So, it’s a hard rule.
> 
> Without free access to horses, they don’t usually start the habit. Also, without free access it is easier to watch them. Of course, they become more command oriented as they age, and then we start micromanaging them rather than the horses for a time. Lol


Just replying to the whole dog conversation here..
We have 4 dogs and our horses all know which dogs are theirs. It's like the horses know the dogs save them a lot of crap-tastic miles in a day 😅
Both Penny and Martha barely give a care if our dogs are near them or in their legs. One of our younger dogs is scared of the stock whip and my fiance cracked it a few times at a grouchy bovine in the corral and I was holding his horse out of the corral. The dog came running over and layed down right under Martha, who maybe turned an ear at the dog and didn't move. I can carry my dog on Penny easily as well! 









But they don't tolerate the company of strange dogs nearly so well. If a strange dog gets too close it's pretty easy to feel them tense up and keep an eye on the dog.


----------



## Knave

I definitely agree with that @QHriderKE! Also, I really like your set up on Penny! Everything about it is pretty. I really like how it crosses her face and the teal in your romal!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Ozzy and Junie B

The moon and stars were bright when the woman caught and saddled horses. Her new coat impressed her, as she was never cold while rolling through the horses and chores she needed done before the work day would begin. She saddled both horses with her husband’s saddles, because only one cinch was owned that considered being large enough for the massive horse she rode, and it was set up on his saddle.

They came back from feeding later than anticipated, and the sun was brightening the morning sky. Something about the stirrups on the saddle Cash wore made it more difficult to climb up on him in her winter clothes, and they laughed as she struggled on. The big horse was cold and wound tight, and he randomly took a few jumps as they headed towards the cows.

Anywhere scraped was icy and slick, and she kept him in the snow while the man rode Bones on the slick ground. When she asked him about it, he explained he would rather the horse be thinking of keeping his feet under him than bucking him off.

Once they met up with the woman’s father, the big horse shook his head and jumped around sideways. He was still cold, and Bones kicked up. It seemed that was all Bones needed, to get that piece of anxiety out, for he calmed down and lowered his head and went to walking as if he had never been worked up.

Junie B was thrilled to be at work, and as they came to the cows she got that snaky focused look to her. The man had debated leaving Ozzy, for the cold and snow were hard on his feet. The woman had questioned the young dog coming with his explanation, but she was glad she had brought her as they picked up the cows and began the long cold day.

The sound of the cattle on the frozen feed ground was enthralling. She remembered it from prior years where the weather must have been just right. It filled the morning and she seemed to get lost in the sound of the many footsteps crunching and popping.

Junie B took one side of the herd, and Ozzy the other. The riders did little work as they followed along, and the man pulled out a small bottle of whiskey and cracked the seal. Both the man and the woman had brought whiskey with them. It was the one ride of the year they occasionally decided to drink at because it tended towards being particularly cold.

The woman was pleased watching her dog work. She did her job perfectly, adding enough pressure to keep the cattle on the road, and only biting when something turned to fight her. She didn’t draw out the cattle like the older dog did, looking for excitement, but thought through the job to make it as smooth as possible. The cattle respected her, but she did not work them up. Even the woman’s father complimented the young dog, which was unusual and the woman seemed to float on air for a moment.

As the day went on the whiskey kicked in. The woman was lucky her dog was doing her job, for she was simply riding her horse and paying little attention. The big horse slipped on ice, and she sat on him uncaring. Her husband laughed at her lack of excitement, and they teased about the animals being happier without being micromanaged.

When her father was in the back she begged him to tell her stories. He wasn’t one to talk much without reason, and she enjoyed the few things he told her.

As the hours and the miles passes behind them in the cold they neared the ranch. A phone call had the woman answer, and she didn’t realize she had dropped her new glove until they were pushing the cows into the pasture where they would stay for a day. “I lost my glove!,” she whined to her husband, who didn’t seem to care. “I lost my glove!,” she then whined to her father. “Where at?,” he asked her and she told him. “I’ll take the side-by-side and go get it.”

She half stumbled and fell off her horse at the trailer. He may have been laughing at her or annoyed at her incompetence, but he followed her into the trailer, happy the day was concluded. The men left her there to go search for the glove, and a tired Junie B crawled into the back seat of the pickup with her and they fell asleep together.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Bones, Zeus and Beamer

Catching horses, the young mare trotted up, convinced it was finally her turn to go to work. The woman hesitated after catching her big horse. She thought maybe the mare was right, after all, both girls were going to work and it wasn’t know for being a particularly difficult day.

She found her phone and called her husband. “Can I just bring the mare today?” He hesitated, “It is really bad weather here, and it is going to be straight ice. I just don’t think you would be setting her up for success. You could do it, but it’s not really fair.” The woman got off the phone and went back out to catch the little sorrel, and the oldest girl had already gotten everyone caught. “I’m sorry mare. It will be your turn soon enough,” she said as she walked by the angry horse.

As she went to saddling, her oldest daughter told her about Bones throwing his own temper tantrum when she caught Beamer. “He bit me! Hard!,” she exclaimed. “Then he bit Beamer and tried to run him over the top of me!” The woman half laughed, “I guess he’s sick of you not riding him. He thought that was over.”

They dressed heavily before leaving, and tied slickers to their saddles. If the man said it was cold, it was cold.

When they arrived at the ranch and unloaded horses, Beamer stepped carefully out of the trailer. It would be his last ride with his family, and everyone was catering to the old man. It was also the girl’s first time back to work, and the woman was grateful that she was riding him on the ice. Beamer would do everything in his power to protect the girl. “Isn’t it funny, that Beamer was the first horse you ever rode to work, and now you are riding him for your first day back?,” the woman smiled to the girl.

Cashman was hot. As they headed towards the cows he took the occasional tantrum-like jumps. When the ice came he was cautious, and moved slow, but in the snow he came to life. Zeus was even anxious acting, and the youngest girl found herself frustrated in moments. “A storm is coming in. That is all.,” the woman explained to her.

The first group of cattle sorted easily. The lefties knew it was time for them to head to their own pasture, and they were marching out of the herd without any pressure. An old cow, one of the few with a name, was having a problem. Snowy seemed to be sluffing her calf, so they pulled her from that herd as well.

When they began sorting the next group, the youngest girl rode into the herd for the first time. She brought the heifers out, occasionally struggling with a fast or cranky animal. When she began to lose her temper they reminded her that it was her first time, and she needed to slow down to go fast. The cattle were stirred up, but it was a good thing for the girl to learn. Zeus lost his heat focusing on the job, and he was exactly what one would hope for in the herd.

Finally finished, the riders made their way back to the trailer. The woman’s parents were unhappy about the day being Beamer’s last, and everyone was a bit nostalgic over their old friend.


----------



## gottatrot

Great posts! I love your stories so much.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot!!!


----------



## knightrider

gottatrot said:


> Great posts! I love your stories so much.


Me too! I am so glad you are on the forum, and super super SUPER glad big girl is back in the saddle!


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @knightrider! I am so grateful for you guys too! I also am thrilled big girl is back. She was a bit off today, but I do think she took to heart me saying that she couldn’t fall on the ice, no matter what what happening.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Did they find your glove?

Bye to Beamer. I hope you still get to see him some times.


----------



## Caledonian

Great to see your daughter back in the saddle. I laughed at the how will we hide it from mum comment. She looks so happy and at ease.

I love your photos as well, especially the one where everyone is walking away from you, leaving trails in the snow.


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider they did! I was super grateful. Sober me realized I probably shouldn’t drink so much again…

We don’t take Beamer over for a couple more days. We will get to see him quite a lot. We go brand there every year, and we keep talking about roping together summer nights.

@Caledonian it was such a pretty moment in real life too! I didn’t want to take my glove off to get the picture, but I had to. Lol

Thank you as well. I am super happy she is back. Bones is thrilled too. Lol


----------



## Knave

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Knave

Bones and Zeus

When the man called to tell the woman they were moving bulls, she started to get ready. She called him back to ask if she should wake up the girls. He told her no, it was going to be a slick and dangerous day, and he didn’t want the girls taking the risk.

He had Cashman caught when she walked outside, and she rushed towards the tack room. “No hurries, I just wanted to see who you wanted to ride. It’s going to be straight ice, and we will probably be off leading a lot of the time.” She thought about what he said, and looked towards the corral. “I think I’d like Zeus then. He is smart about ice.” The man agreed, and when she caught Zeus he turned her big horse loose.

Zeus was the most intelligent horse in bad footing that the woman had ever seen. He thought things through differently, and although he was one of their youngest horses, she thought he would be the most trustworthy.

Her thoughts proved true when they unloaded horses and headed out to move the calves and heifers into different corrals. Zeus was a particularly fast walker, when one allowed him to be, and he moved out where he could but took careful steps on the ice. Occasionally the woman saw Bones or one of the other horses slip, but Zeus never did, and she never felt the need to get off and lead. Junie B stayed by her side, and things moved easily enough on the dangerous terrain.

When they finally went out to the bull pasture, they found many areas that were hidden ice. Zeus and Bones transversed it well, cautious all the while.

The bulls started easily enough. One bull constantly bowed up looking to fight. He bellered loudly and blew snot at every gate, and he made the bulls begin acting edgy and break out into small fights. In one of the gates a bull tried to trot away and endoed hard on the ice. As they got closer to where they would enter the corrals, the loud bull stirred them up again.

On the ice they panicked to get away from the other bulls, and the riders worked to stop them from running out. One bull took off in front of the little yellow horse, and the woman kicked him ahead with almost certainty that he would hit the horse and knock them down. She wondered at how they would come out of the wreck right as he gave to her and turned back into the bulls. The man watched also knowing he was going to see a bad wreck, and relief washed over them both.

Once in the corrals they split up sections to run through the chute, and horses were tied to the trailer. The job went smoothly, and it seemed that they were bridling up quickly to move the bulls to where they would spend the winter.

Excepting the danger from the ice, the last piece went easily. The woman laughed at herself in the tall brush. It felt as if she were riding through a jungle on the small horse. Often he worked his way through the maze and both were left blinded for pieces of time. The brush was over her own head, and somehow it had the feeling of a grand adventure.

The snow blew into their eyes until they turned around and made their way back to the trailer. The woman pet the little horse while she waited to load him. He was a happy sort, and he made her difficult day enjoyable.


----------



## Knave

It’s a good thing we are unsaddled now!


----------



## MeditativeRider

That sounds like really scary work on ice with bulls. You are super brave!

Lol at Zeus's tongue in the photo. It's like he is saying he is awesome and no one else could ever be as cool as him.


----------



## Knave

I think Zeus thinks that exact thing @MeditativeRider! Lol.

I am not particularly brave where bulls are concerned, to be honest. I don’t love working on bull days, and yet I have to be there. Lol. I also know you cannot give to a bull, so I fake courage and take it with acceptance I guess.


----------



## Txshecat0423

That’s a great pic of you and Zeus…love the tongue sticking out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thanks @Txshecat0423!!!


----------



## gottatrot

Zeus may be small, but I have to think a horse used by Viking warriors has to be super tough. 








I think I'd choose the northern viking horse to go into an icy battle too!


----------



## Knave

He is oddly tough @gottatrot! I think he is the best choice for an icy battle too!

I have to tell you, little girl was walking by and saw your post over my shoulder and you made her super happy. She made me screenshot it for her.


----------



## knightrider

I think Zeus is a horse in a million. You'll never find another one like him! What a story!


----------



## Knave

I think that is true @knightrider. Yesterday showed me the “why” of us planning on buying him from her next year. He will be a great horse to pull out when you need him!


----------



## Knave

Zeus, Bones, Cashman and Queen

The day was cold, and the sun sparkled off of the snow. There was no wind, so the warm clothes made the day feel comfortable. Beauty was everywhere, and a flock of geese flew through the sky in a perfect V, calling down to the horsemen.

The woman chose Zeus again for the icy terrain, and he walked along quickly, occasionally making dirty faces towards the pup who snaked along by his side. Bones and Ozzy were together, bringing up one side of the herd. Junie B watched where she was carefully, and seemed to intuitively know the best positioning. One cow turned and fought her, bringing her joy as she clamped down on the cow’s nose causing the herd to run for a moment on the ice.

The job seemed to go quickly, and soon they loaded horses back into the trailer. The next day would be a longer one, but this was simple.

When they unloaded at home, the couple decided to take advantage of the still air and catch the big horse and the filly. The two horses had been angry to be left behind, and they were happy to be caught. The filly hadn’t been ridden for some time, but she was pleasant to saddle and in a good mood as they made their way through the snow.

The little white dog bounded through the snow, giving the riders something to laugh about. “He is going to be a worn out mess,” the man smiled. At times the little dog would try to burrow his way along before beginning to bound through again. Eventually he would come to the bigger dog’s tracks and find an easier way of going before veering off again.

The snow was perfect, with only the occasion bird tracks. The woman loved seeing the tracks. Sometimes there would be a perfect outline of a bird in the snow where a hawk came down on an unlucky mouse.

The filly had wanted to play in the snow when they first began, but she settled into a pleasant walk. The big horse occasionally spooked, fresh from the time spent in the corral. When they came back around towards the house the woman allowed the filly to test out one of the shorter banks. She could feel the mare wanted to see what they were about, and when she walked her towards it the mare climbed right in to fall through down to her shoulders.

She lunged her way out happily, and she let out a satisfied groan and sigh. The man laughed. “Children,” he teased. The woman laughed too. She wondered if the mare had been wanting to see the snow piles outside of her corral, and if she had dreamed of climbing into one.

It was a happy way to celebrate the beginning of a new year.


----------



## egrogan

> Sometimes there would be a perfect outline of a bird in the snow where a hawk came down on an unlucky mouse.


I love coming across this too! Somewhere I have a picture of a perfect snowy imprint of an owl that had gotten a mouse right outside my barn door. I can’t think of where the picture is saved but I am going to try to find it. 🦉


----------



## Knave

It always makes me happy @egrogan!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Bones

It was bone chilling cold as they readied for their day. It was the last big winter work day, pregging the second batch of cattle. The woman chose the small sorrel horse for the job, as he excelled at it. He also owned a pair of boots with spikes, which would help on the ice.

When the woman went to put on his boots, it was so cold that the front fitting and guard snapped off. She put the boot on anyways, and hoped it would still work. She wanted the traction the boots would offer. Often times the older cattle were difficult to preg, and knowing it was icy they also were old enough to know they could take a horse on the slick ground. The boots gave the little cowy horse an advantage over them.

The horses were touchy in the cold weather. The woman assumed they were grateful their bridles got a warm up in the pickup, because she had burned her hand on the cold metal when she accidentally grabbed it from the tack room.

When she climbed onto the little sorrel, she regretted the spurs on her boots. The cold of the metal worked it’s way through the rubber and into her feet. Bones was anxious, and he played with the flag obsessively and intensely. Cashman did not have an out for his own pent up feelings like the small horse, and he took a few nervous jumps.

He stayed on edge as work began, and for some time after. Everything he did was tense, occasionally throwing minor fits. The woman was grateful for Bones and his flag. His intensity played out not just with the flag, but with the cattle as well, and any cow who turned to fight he lunged up and came down biting and striking out. He was snaky and mad like a dog might have been, and the cattle decided to take him seriously.

Whenever the two women made their way to swap pens of cattle, the big horse threw a tantrum where he waited, bucking and trying the sides of the corral. Ridden he became fairly calm however.

The day went as quickly as it was possible, although the cold and the headache the woman bore made it seem a bit long. When they finished and took to gathering the culls for sorting, Cash again took a try at bucking. For whatever reason he always hated the weaning lot, where the cattle had been turned out as they pregged open.

When they stepped off their horses, the girls, who had worked the ground with their grandfather, and the riders made their way up to the shop to eat their lunches. In the shop was a new mobile heater, and once it was started they enjoyed the comfort it brought.


----------



## Knave

Beamer

Tears were falling from the younger girl as she ran the brush over the sorrel horse’s soft fur. “I didn’t think it would be this hard,” she cried, as her mother and sister came out to join her. They braided his mane and tail, and tied ribbons and a flower into the ends.

They each climbed onto his back for one last ride, and too soon it was time to load him into the trailer and head to his new home.

The oldest of his new little girls came running to the family after they parked, her little sister on her tail. “But, why do you have a trailer?,” the small girl asked. Her attention kept wandering to the trailer, especially when the horse inside began to whinny.

The small girls watched as their older cousin walked into the trailer and led the sorrel out. “Why are their bows on him?,” the youngest of the little girls asked. “There is a flower in his tail!,” she went on. Her cousin leaned down, “He’s the most beautiful horse, isn’t he? Do you know he’s yours now?”

The little girl’s eyes went wide and she was confused for a moment. “He’s for us?!”

The small girls rode him around, and he carried them proudly. He walked fast, but on ice he became slow and careful, ever mindful of his little riders. “He’s awesome! He’s the best horse. He turns and goes, and he’s fast. He’s not like George,” the older of the small girls explained.

They all hoped that the sorrel horse would be for his new girls what he was for his grown children. They hoped he would have a bright new chapter of love and kindness in his life.


----------



## TrainedByMares

That is a beautiful story!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares. It was wonderful and sad all at the same time.


----------



## gottatrot

What a tear jerker! The music was perfect.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Loved the video. Glad his new girls are excited about him. Sorry you had to say goodbye.


----------



## egrogan

It’s a lovely next chapter for a wonderful horse ❤


----------



## knightrider

The video was so beautiful and well-made. It made me cry. I especially loved the picture of the three chestnut heads together. Amazing shot.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! Husband chose the song. I thought it a little too sad, but he said it was about him needing good horses like Beamer, not about his death. 🤷‍♀️ 

@MeditativeRider it was so good to see them all so happy! They gave him a little pan of grain when he went into his corral, and he just looked so surprised.

@egrogan I hope so! I am happy for him.

@knightrider I remember taking that picture. It was such a crazy day. The girls and I were left holding the heifers. A bee stung the oldest, and then a rattler started up right by the youngest. Then, bees started chasing the oldest! So, I decided it was one thing too many, and I wasn’t going to stay there holding those heifers! We took them to where they could meet the cows coming through another gate. Bees scare me!


----------



## MeditativeRider

I would be more scared of the snake. Having no snakes in NZ, when we lived in the US, I just found them really creepy. The only time I got super close to a rattlesnake (like 20 cm away from standing on it), it did not even rattle at me! Maybe it was in a relaxed mood?

Do you get aggressive bees? Bees here would not chase you. I hate wasps though. They would chase you.


----------



## Knave

It was wasps, not bees @MeditativeRider. I call everything bees. Lol. The one that stung big girl got under her shirt and got her three times.

I am not scared of snakes myself. I used to have to kill at least a rattler a day when I was at the Arab ranch. They never have bothered me for whatever reason.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Ouch, three stings would hurt. I have only ever had one at a time and they are horrible.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The weather had finally allowed for some sunshine, and the icy patches where the yard had been scraped were mostly melted off. The woman wanted to ride, and she asked her husband to go along with her, since he was off for the afternoon.

He was working on oiling an old set of stirrups when she went outside and caught horses. She caught the big horse first, because he was one to cause problems if she chose anyone over him. When she led him out the gate he spooked and ran forward. She stopped him and scolded him, and he refused to come down from his tantrum. She didn’t know what had him upset, but fought with him there for a time.

She hated leading him when he was in that sort of a mood, and was glad it was a rarity now, because as good as he was, he was also the type to be willing to come over the top of her. Since there was no getting him to focus, she took him to the trailer in a fight, and managed to get him tied up. He dropped the attitude as quickly as having started it, and she mumbled to him that she was happy it wasn’t her riding him this day.

She didn’t expect any problems from the fancy little mare in spite of her youth, although the other horses had crowded the gate arguing. Everyone wanted to come. Zues was difficult to back off, and so she let the mare out the gate without snapping the halter. The mare stood and waited for her to close the gate and fix the halter, and they started towards the trailer.

In the same spot as the big horse, the mare spooked forward. When she hit the end of the lead she turned and reared. She struck out towards the woman, almost playfully, and soon the woman was beginning the same argument she had just had. The filly, unlike the big horse, was not one to continue to push a fight. She quickly went right back to behaving, and the woman shook her head in exasperation. “What in the world has gotten into you today?”

She had brushed them both and begun to saddle when the man came out. She told him about fighting with the horses, and around them the dogs were running and playing and fighting. They decided that everyone must be wound up in the warm weather, although neither believed the big horse justified. The filly was a different matter, because she quit as soon as she knew she was in trouble, and she was young and feisty.

They got on and started out into the snowy field, and the mare was hot. Without a round corral, the woman wondered what she should do about the pent up energy the mare held. “Would you mind if I got off and you ponied her a bit?”

When he agreed she slipped out of the saddle and pulled the snaffle off of the little mare’s delicate face. The mare threw a few fits as she watched them head out. She reared up and constantly tried taking off. The big horse and his rider both spent time scolding her. When they were at a distance the woman watched them break into a lope and begin covering country.

When he came back the mare’s attitude had again improved. Occasionally she liked to try her hand at bossing them all, and it seemed when it didn’t work she was back to herself. The woman rebridled her, and they began their ride again. The filly was still what she was made to be, and so she made dirty faces to the big horse next to her and tried to pick up the pace every now and again.

She was contented however, and the day was beautiful. They all seemed to enjoy themselves while the dogs burned off their own excessive energy fighting and running.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The weather was again sunny, and despite the ice and the snow it felt warm when the woman caught the big horse and the young mare. They both shoved their heads into halters, the mare’s refined and delicate, although her long winter coat gave it a coarse look. The two enjoyed being brushed, leaning into the woman’s hand.

She rode Queen around the small dry patch, and the filly seemed back to herself. She was light and attentive, although the edge she carried could be felt. The big horse she jumped on bareback, and he seemed happy and lazy in the sunshine. She was happy to be outside and to be simply enjoying the two horses.

When her husband pulled into the yard she had yet to unsaddle the filly, and she asked him if he would like to ride. She saddled the big horse for him while he changed shoes. Although he had seemed quite happy, he spooked and jumped as they rode along.

The filly mostly ignored his antics while they tried different things in the snow covered arena. She seemed pleased to not be ponied and to be doing something different from her last rides. When the big horse went over the poles he spooked and ran, and the filly seemed to tauntingly step right over them. The big horse took another few jumps over a feed bucket the dog had drug in, and the filly pawed it to see if any grain might be hiding.

The couple laughed over Cashman’s attitude. When they walked away from the arena he blew forward and took a jump at some invisible thing, but coming from behind the filly she spooked herself, believing he was taking after her for a moment.

They decided to let the filly see the snow banks she obsessed over again. When the woman picked her up from climbing the deepest part, the man teased and told her to let her play. When she did, the expectation she had was fulfilled. The filly got too excited and tried her hand at bucking off of the deep snow, and was insulted when the woman stopped her.

They laughed and went to the arena again to bring the little mare down. She shook her head and threatened to again play, only to be stopped and spun. It was evident she was again insulted, for she only wanted to play in the sunshine. The woman could almost hear her argument that the big horse had done a lot worse, but the woman also knew the mare was an athlete that she didn’t want learning to buck.

It was a fun and happy afternoon.

To top off the day, the woman heard about how Beamer and his little girl loved each other. The girl spent her evenings with the old horse, brushing him and giving him his dinner. She could be found in his corral teaching him about the days of the week, or leading him on walks around the house. He placed his head down low and rested it on her chest. They were fast becoming the best of friends.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Queen

Bones was self mutilating in the corral something awful. The woman watched him for a time, and the man looked out, “His demons are at it today.” She called to her oldest daughter. “You need to get Bones out and do something with him; he’s tearing himself up.”

They both went outside, for the woman intended to take the little filly out while the sun shown in any case. They brushed off their horses, and Cashman too, and saddled the two smaller animals. “Do you remember the games we used to play when your sister was starting Zeus? Do you want to play those with me and Queen?,” the woman asked the girl, who was chasing dogs on the wound up sorrel.

They began the games, which weren’t particularly fun games, but useful. The intention was taking turns in the small gravel area of coming up with a simple pattern to complete, but difficult to remember. The girl started by making a pattern of spins and circles and backing, and the woman completed it afterwards on the filly. Both horses were happy with the simple games. The filly struggled when the girl added side passing into her patterns, and the woman reminded her to keep them kindergarten level.

After a bit the woman asked her if she would like to take turns playing cow. The girl smiled big, “Yes! You run first.” So the woman tied the filly to the trailer and began running as a cow would for the little sorrel. Bones was as thrilled as his girl. He cut unorthodoxly, jumping around and wound tighter than tight. His “cow fresh,” became a bit much when he started jumping around, and the woman reminded her daughter that she needed to worry about her head, as the girl laughed loud and happy.

Her mother got onto the sorrel then, while the girl ran cow. It took a moment of correction before the horse settled into cutting correctly. He was proud and happy, and the girl rubbed on his head still giggling when he was given back to her. “I’ll tie him up. He should end on a good note,” she told her mother, and began talking to the horse. “You are such a good boy. Did we work those bad demons away? That’s what you needed, wasn’t it?”

The little filly was next in line. She didn’t understand the game exactly, and she pushed out on some of her turns and waited for direction from the woman. One way she began to watch the girl a bit, and the other she needed direction. The woman wasn’t anything but happy with the mare. Eventually she knew the fancy colored animal would understand and enjoy the game.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Great photos. Thanks for the smile thinking about you guys running round pretending to be cows!


----------



## Knave

Lol @MeditativeRider, you are welcome. It’s actually lots of fun. Queen does not associate a person with cutting yet, and with her temperament I am not sure I really want her to to the extent of Bones. He’s kindhearted and gets it’s a game; she is a bit mean spirited and might think she could boss around people too. Lol


----------



## MeditativeRider

The photo of Bones reminds me of how our dog gets if you play running games with her. We do a similar thing I guess where we run and dodge. She gets super hyped up and into it. You have to be careful to not hype her up too much or she starts nipping your ankles like the working dog she is. She is best if you give her a chew toy first so she has something in her mouth and then she just plays but does not try to nip.


----------



## Knave

Logging Queen


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> “What in the world has gotten into you today?”


I've been saying that to Chorro, Isabeau, and Windy in the past 2 weeks. I've ridden them every winter for many years (well, not Windy--she was too young to ride for some of those years) while they lived in the sacrifice pen, but this year, when I ride out on cold windy days, they act naughty. Aci is perfect no matter what the weather, no matter if he is by himself or a group of 20, no matter what the time of day. Unfortunately, he is not perfect for inexperienced riders . . . but you can't have everything, can you?

Now . . . what is the matter with the other 3?????

Sure do enjoy your journal and so glad you joined up with Horse Forum!


----------



## Knave

@knightrider hopefully they will all get over it! Cash and Queen were back to themselves yesterday.

I am so glad you are on here too! You are the reason I joined!


----------



## Kalraii

I'm sorry but you PLAY COW? I had to read it a few times  do the horses, well the ones that know, _actually_ try to work? Is it different from when you're actually cutting, like they get playful? That's freaking hilarious and I love it so much if so! 

Very glad to read about Beamer, too. Your journal is both soothing and entertaining - a totally different world. I love how you write.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Kalraii!! It’s actually really similar if they know what’s expected. You can see how low and correct he was when I was on him. He loves cutting anything! The oldest was misbehaving and cutting chickens the other day. She’s not quite at keeping him correct, and if he gets ahold of a chicken he’ll kill it! She was trying to cut the dogs too. Hahaha. We used to have the lab who loved playing cow! The faster the better for her. The dogs now just get insulted.


----------



## Knave

Runt (a look back in time)

The little mare was finely built, dainty and a dark colored chestnut without a speck of white to call her own. Her long tail and mane matched her soft fur perfectly. Her face was delicate, but often her nostrils were flared and her neck arched and her muscles tensed, and it gave her the bearing of a bigger horse.

The mare was born thinking nothing was more important than a cow. Naturally, she had been blessed with more talent than the girl’s father had ever seen. She was an athlete, but her mind tended to go too fast. The girl’s father was known as a talented horse trainer, and had made his share of known horses, and won his share of competitions. He was excited about the little red filly, but his excitement faded when he blew her mind.

She couldn’t handle the pressure of training. Changing leads was something she got stuck on. The mare could easily change leads time after time, but some part of the training confused her, and she quickly became too anxious to tolerate it.

The girl had ridden many horses, and when she was ten and the mare four, the man had given up on the athletic dragon. Some thought had him decide to put the girl on her one afternoon, and they stepped into the cutting corral. The mare had taken to throwing her head up and down in anxiety, and when the girl stepped her into the herd she flung her head up and connected with the girl’s forehead hard.

The girl was dingy for a moment, and likely cried a small amount, and in a temper her father went around to where the tack room sat and came back with something he called a tie down. She had never known the piece of tack before, although if she had paid attention she should have. He explained to her that the mare may flip the first time she hit it, and to be cautious.

It was after that first ride that the two became inseparable. The girl loved the mare, and the mare loved the girl. The girl was as wild and high strung as the horse herself, and they were quick to any bad idea. They went to work together and they played in the arena cutting. Eventually the girl decided to start the mare running barrels and poles, and by their first competition the mare was unbeatable.

She was fast, and the announcers at the rodeos made jokes when she came up, walking on her hind legs, straight up and down and into the arena, to fly through the patterns and win despite what competition showed up.

Secretively the girl began racing her against any person who believed their horse was fast. The mare was again unbeaten. She flew so quickly that she cut off any competition right from the jump, and she refused to let them do anything but fall behind in her dust. Even competing against a true race track winner, the little delicate mare blew her away.

They followed through many bad decisions together, as the girl grew into a teenager. They tried their hand at roping coyotes and once the girl chased a herd of mustangs off a steep mountain bareback. She was into the middle of the herd in a moment, and then the girl’s brain caught up to the danger she had put them into, and she was shocked when the mare stopped as soon as she asked, seeming to also have realized the stupidity of their action.

The mare was known to run away. Many times they raced across sagebrush covered valleys without any control, but the girl never minded. When they started team roping the mare hated the box and the pressure. A few times into the box and she was lathered white, bucking and rearing and wanting no part of it. She was good once the chute opened and the calf ran, but the pressure was too much to handle.

She blew up in the box and got high centered. The girl was stuck upon her with a leg between her side and the wooden post. Her father cut down the post and they were freed, and continued their day. The boy roping with her panicked, and he jumped off of his horse and threw the reins at his mother, “**** this! I’m not doing this!” The boy grew up later to be an excellent team roper, and the girl always remembered how he panicked over what her own mare had done.

She played jousting with another boy when no one watched. The little mare was mean, and if the girl told her to she would attack anything she requested. This boy was wild, and they got their horses fighting, laughing until the girl’s father came outside threatening to whip them both.

The mare never missed a day of work. Other horses were tired with the miles and the effort, and the little mare was always hot, always ready to go and fighting to go faster. Cows could not beat the mare, no matter their desire. If they fought too hard the woman allowed the mare to get ahold of them, like a dog she wanted to fight. She was as tough as any horse made.

High school came and went, and somehow the two survived it all. They worked through the years at their own ranch and others, and the mare, despite running away on occasion and often rearing up and down and up and down, never let the girl down. As hot as she was, she enjoyed a good laugh as well. She laid in snowbanks and creeks, and she brushed up scratching her belly on hot hard days.

She seemed to enjoy making other people and their horses frightened. The girl could hold her back, but she laughed when she made dirty faces at people and threatened their horses. One time the wild boy threw rocks at her and the mare, and she let the mare run at him teeth bared and rear up at him, knowing she could control the exact moment the mare stopped.

They were wild, and the girl was sad to leave her to go to college. Something happened and the girl had to come home. She had met her future husband, and the girl took her horse and they went to work for his ranch. The girl and the mare were back to their old games.

Once she convinced the man to get on the horse. He traded her his filly, but only managed a few minutes on the mare. She was not his cup of tea. She had never been anyone’s excepting her now grown girl’s.

One day they were gathering cattle, and the now woman did not understand the directions her fiancé gave to her. She didn’t want to seem frightened, so she just went along with it. They separated and she found herself lost in a very difficult canyon. She trusted the mare, and many times she jumped her over herself as a cat would, to be facing the opposite direction on the very thin trail which seemed to be nothing but showing them their death.

She went up and down the canyon many times before finding her way out and the man she so wanted to see. He said to her, “That canyon is impossible to get a horse down.” Well, she had been up and down it several times, and she wanted to cry but did not for sake of appearance. They unsaddled and let the mare rest before coming off the mountain.

The next day she found the mare had ripped her muscle all down her ribs, leaving a wide internal hole in saving the girl. She took her to the best horse vet she had ever known, and he knew the mare. Everyone knew the wild mare and her girl. He said it was unfixable. The mare was too athletic to ever manage the muscle, but maybe she could be bred.

For a couple years they toted the mare around with them. She was always happy, always flinging her head back and forth. She got very sick once, and the girl asked the vet to put her down, but even after her feet peeled off to blood the vet refused. She was still her, and still tough as they come.

They realized that they couldn’t afford to keep a broodmare, not terribly long after she recovered, and eventually the woman and her husband made the hard decision to give her to a breeder. The mare had papers any cutter would drool over. The cutter took the mare, and for many years the woman wondered about her.

She finally tried to find her, only to find that the mare had been put down not long after her move. The sickness had sterilized her. Much regret followed the woman for a time, but eventually she realized that one day she would meet the chestnut mare again, and they would be back to their old games.


----------



## knightrider

Wpw! What a horse! You only get those once in a lifetime. I hope Queen is just as fine and memorable.


----------



## Knave

I hope she is too @knightrider! I always wondered if I could handle that high caliber of a horse again, and I feel that Queen will answer that question for me. Husband keeps saying she will be my Runt. Their personalities are very similar. I just hope I never blow her up as Runt was. I know it will be a hard line to toe with that temperament.


----------



## Txshecat0423

What a wonderful story  I enjoyed reading that very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423! It was fun thinking of her today.


----------



## gottatrot

What a great story! I loved it. You two were an amazing pair. Having a horse that is basically an extension of yourself is incredible. Wild, yes, but you needed each other for sure.


----------



## Knave

She was like that @gottatrot! It was as if, most of the time, we saw and thought at the same exact time. We always had the same plan, unless she was running away of course. It felt like an extension of oneself. I haven’t ever had that with another horse. I’ve been great friends with them and loved many. I’ve had some many would call better, although never more athletic, but not another that was me.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> She was like that @gottatrot! It was as if, most of the time, we saw and thought at the same exact time. We always had the same plan, unless she was running away of course. It felt like an extension of oneself. I haven’t ever had that with another horse. I’ve been great friends with them and loved many. I’ve had some many would call better, although never more athletic, but not another that was me.


I could feel that in the story, because that's the way I was with Halla. It was like I was part horse, because our thoughts would align and we would move together effortlessly. Sometimes I would just think, "We'll canter over there, then we'll stop and turn back to wait for the other horse." And I wouldn't use any conscious cues, but Halla and I would do it. When we did one tempi flying changes, I would just feel (not even think) that it would be nice to do left, right, left, right in a certain tempo, and we would do it. Like our hearts beat in the same way. It sounds like I'm exaggerating, but you know I'm not because you've been there too.

Ha ha, with Amore I would think, "We'll just go over there and turn and wait for the other horse." And then I'd run her into a tree. My thoughts could be aligned with her movement, but if I let my thoughts and gaze wander off to the tree, then we'd go there instead. So both horses were attuned to me, but Amore was very literal, while Halla read my intentions.


----------



## Kalraii

I really love Runt! Beautiful story and so glad you had pictures too!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Kalraii! I loved her so. I was always the only one. Lol. Everyone else just called her by bad names. Hahahaha.

Once my uncle tried to ride her. I guess I was in school and he had to have a horse. He isn’t a horseman, but can get a job done on anyone he is put on. He’s not scared by any means. He laughed so hard when he told me about the ride! Every time he turned her left she ran away. Runt didn’t run away small. She went at least a half mile for every try. Lol

Another time a very talented girl asked me if she could borrow her for Nationals. She qualified in every event, and she knew there wasn’t a horse alive who could touch her poles pattern. She tried to ride her a couple times, and boy did that mare pick on her. They finally went to a small gymkhana. I rode Runt and she did too in it. Runt wouldn’t run the poles. She hit every pole! We were dying laughing about it, and Runt didn’t go with her to Nationals.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> We were dying laughing about it, and Runt didn’t go with her to Nationals.


Who did your friend end up taking to Nationals? How did she do with the horse she used? What happened to the horse she qualified on? Why couldn't she take him/her?

Maybe we should start a thread on "One Person Horses". I remember that there was a Horse Forum member who died, can't think of her name, an appaloosa breeder in Canada, who was so opposed to "one person horses." She thought everybody should make their horses able to carry anyone. When I was a kid, I was proud of having "one person horses", but as an adult, I knew that wasn't a good thing. Most of my horses turn into "one person horses" simply because I buy them as unbroken youngsters, put all their training on them, keep them on my property, do all their care, and until recently, had no one else to ride them. Just about all of my horses turned into "one person horses" because I didn't have much choice about it.

Shadow was my worst one. She was absolutely horrible, throwing everyone who tried to ride her, usually putting them in the hospital. And weirdly enough, I bought her for someone else, made him do all her riding and training, and she still would only go nicely for me. I thought Chorro was going to be the worst one because I bought him as a yearling, and nobody laid a hand on him but me. But when I finally found an experienced rider to try him, she did fine with him. And everybody else who rides him now days. He never did become a "oph" in spite of his lifestyle. Now days I have lots of other people, kids, and beginners who can ride all 4 of my horses. But years ago, I had no one.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think she just used the horse she qualified on. Honestly I don’t remember how she ended up at nationals. Probably pretty well… I think she may have won goat tying. She was a cool girl; I can’t remember most of her horses though. They were all high dollar bought animals. Her brother was the wild boy. I remember his horses, but he was more interested in making good horses. He brought up several colts with my father to help coach him. He was who took Keno and gave me HeiHei.

I don’t think horses do as well as one person horses either, but I think it’s just in the nature of some. Cash, he’ll carry anyone just the same. Queen I can tell would try and kill anyone besides myself. I could be wrong, but because she’s so young and touchy I’ve never let anyone step foot on her.


----------



## gottatrot

I guess I'm sort of against the attitude I've seen with some, which is that they want their horse to only like them, so they don't let anyone else ride the horse. This seems to make them feel like they are extra special or skilled, to have a horse that "only they" can ride. Except usually lots of other people can easily ride the horse.

That's a lot different than what I've seen with myself and friends (including yourself and @knightrider), which is that based on experience they believe a horse might be difficult for other people to ride. I offered to let other experienced people ride Halla, with adequate warnings. Nala's rider, and three of my very good riding friends got on her and did OK. Except the one friend always ended up with a long, fast gallop because she really wanted to run even when it wasn't appropriate to the other riders along, and Halla felt that and would take off. There were a couple of other experienced riders who did not want to try Halla out at all. LOL. 

You don't want to "make" a one person horse. But still, sometimes horses are so challenging and since you're the one able to train and ride them, it becomes difficult to find another rider who will be safe on them. I haven't had a horse that just didn't like other people enough to let them ride. Halla would be very cranky if I put a beginner on her, so I always led her. Hero also doesn't like kids or beginners. It took many years for Amore to be able to handle less experienced riders, but she was the best at it eventually. Maybe Hero will be fine soon enough. 
You can see how thrilled he was here about having a kid on board. Just standing there his neck is all tense.








Nala has actually advanced to the point where she can have intermediate riders now. But her owner also has two other horses now that are beginner friendly.


----------



## Knave

I completely agree with you @gottatrot that most of those horses people talk about could be easily enough ridden by someone else. Bones is an in between. He is one of the best to put a beginner on in the arena and just lope circles or something he really mindlessly knows. Yet, he is difficult for another to ride in a showy sort of way. He will take over cutting or something like that.

A guy I only kind of know was telling me recently of a horse he has. He thought the horse was quite gentle, and he put his kid on him. Hence why I heard the story. The kid was a bit different, although I didn’t know why. He was nice, and he told stories which usually had no punch line and without real animation. He was telling how this horse bucked him off.

His dad proceeded to tell me that it blew his mind the horse acted that way, and he was disappointed because now the kid was scared to ride. He tried several good horsemen later on the horse, and he flat bucks anyone else off. Totally gentle with him. Runt was never like that. She just was super hot, not necessarily intentional in her difficulty for others.

I won’t hold back with Queen forever, just for now.

Today I put a handy kid on Cash and Bones. He was here with my oldest, and we wanted to rope. Cash was perfect for him, and he knew how to ride him. When we played cow the girl got off for him to have the fun of riding Bones, but they just never figured one another out.


----------



## knightrider

knightrider said:


> Shadow was my worst one. She was absolutely horrible, throwing everyone who tried to ride her, usually putting them in the hospital. And weirdly enough, I bought her for someone else, made him do all her riding and training, and she still would only go nicely for me.


Ironically enough, Shadow was bought to be a "guest horse". She was quiet, kind, smart, and gentle. I thought she'd be perfect for my friends to ride. Because I have had such trouble with my horses not letting others ride them . . . and I love to take other people riding . . . I started Shadow off with someone else riding her. I didn't even get on her. The man was supposed to buy her if she worked out for jousting, but instead, she threw him every time he rode her. I was certain if I just let enough experienced riders ride her, she'd settle down and listen to other people. Not only did she toss other people, but after they came off, she'd slam around against trees and poles, breaking her tack. 

Once, when she was first being started under saddle, and I really couldn't believe she was THAT bad, I had an extremely experienced race track rider get on her. I was training a horse for someone and wanted to work that horse in the drill team maneuvers we were doing. This race track rider was harsh and strong with horses, but you didn't need to be harsh or strong with Shadow. She really was a good lil' horse. Instead of trying to get the rider off, she just lay down and wouldn't get up until I came over and got her up. 

Many years later, when I knew Shadow wasn't good for other people, I asked Red Pepper's former owner, who was good enough to qualify for the long list Olympics, if he would joust on her. He completed the joust, but he said, "Don't ever ask me to ride her again. I won't. She spent the whole show trying to get me off."

Shadow's final "other rider" was a school teacher. We had the 6th graders at a camp for 5 days, which included trail rides. I always brought 2 horses for staff to ride, so there would be enough gentle horses for 12 kids on each ride. This teacher insisted she was a hotshot rider who loved riding difficult horses. I was a lot younger then, and stupider. I made the mistake of saying, "Oh ho ho, you won't want to ride THIS horse. She'll throw you off and hurt you."

For 4 days, this teacher picked at me, making snide little comments about how Shadow would be easy for her to ride. She just wouldn't leave it alone. She was also an obnoxious person that made me (and other teachers in the group) want to give her her come-uppance. Finally, on the last day, I had had it with her jibes and snipes and said, "OK, you can ride her. But you have to pay for any tack she breaks."

Biiiiiggg mistake I bitterly regretted. The lady got a fractured skull and a broken leg. And expensive tack repairs which she refused to pay for. And to top it off, at the hospital, she threatened to sue me because, as she said, I knew the horse was dangerous and I knew she shouldn't have ridden her. Nobody besides me ever rode Shadow again after that.


----------



## gottatrot

Shadow: 
"I don't know to be any more clear...knightrider is _my _rider!"


----------



## Knave

Wow @knightrider! Did you feel for her the way she felt for you?

I know it ended badly, but I don’t feel bad for that nasty woman. Maybe I would have felt bad for her had she said, “Wow! I guess that happened like you said it would. Let me know the bill on the tack.” How in the world she thought it your bad decision and learn nothing of her own arrogance and bullying?!

Ugh. People like that make me crazy. I don’t know why but I’m so stuck on that part of the story.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> Did you feel for her the way she felt for you?


Oh yes. I adored her. Kept her all her life. Crying now remembering losing her. She was old and colicked badly








. Surgery would be iffy at best, so I had her pts. Wonderful amazing horse.


----------



## Knave

Shadow was beautiful @knightrider. Maybe we also must accept that some horses are actually one person horses, and although it is not to be striven for, it is to be accepted. Your Shadow and the man’s horse he told me about. It really was too bad for that kid. The way he sees things is interesting and black and white and I did like him. He liked horses before the accident, and his trust in them was flat broken.


----------



## TrainedByMares

That woman that cracked her skull was wrong for sure.I can't stand it either! However,good lesson for everyone...be careful who gets on your horse! I have refused to put visiting kids or adults on Nicki for that reason. Not that she is a bad horse, I didn't really trust the people and at the end of tbe day, it's my call.


----------



## Knave

This is true @TrainedByMares. I think another thing we can take from it is that, like horses, a person is who they are. I expected the woman to behave as I would if I had been so humbled, embarrassed and trying to make it right, but she was a different type of person. She was the type of person to begin from a prideful and mean stance. She maybe felt she was being demeaned from her high position by even being told she couldn’t ride the horse, and then behaved as that type of person would.

It is good that I am not around many people. I wish I didn’t have social anxiety often, and I know my isolation contributes to it, but people get under my skin if they are not nice and genuine people. Most of the people I see are genuinely kind people, and I still get anxiety!


----------



## TrainedByMares

I'm right there with you! Everybody here laughs and jokes about how all I want to do is stay here with the horses!!


----------



## gottatrot

Shadow was so beautiful. 

Horses are just better people most of the time than actual human people.


----------



## Knave

If only I was standing in a different spot!


----------



## Knave

I don’t really have a story today. I did trim some feet today, but everything else has been same old stuff. I have been dragging the big dummy on Queen, but this week I didn’t do anything until today because of the wind and a headache.

I thought about something last night though. I thought about how big girl is back to work, and with Lucy out we only have four rideable horses. It will be like that until fall time. So, all of spring work is going to be a bit chaotic. I was wondering if I would have to take Queen straight to work, and expect big things from her.

Now, she is fit and she is strong, but she is still very young. Bones was much less mentally mature than her at three, but he did have to go to work straight away at the end of his fall two year old year. Bones did not handle some of the pressure filled situations well, and that was perfectly fair. Sometimes things get wild, and the job has to be done, and you have to put your horse into situations they are completely unprepared for.

So, this was stressing me out. Queen is smarter in her own right than Bones or Cash (both having been in the same situation in the fall of their two-year-old years), but she is younger and hotter than either horse was. Rightfully, she is more prepared, but my brain is still struggling with the idea. I did plan on her doing the fall rides, but not the spring ones necessarily. I was considering some short and simple ones where she would be unlikely to be put into difficult situations.

So, I was stressing about it for a while into the night. Certain rides were making me feel panicked. The first rides of the turn outs are always nail biting, and there is bringing the pairs up from the meadow which is a race and ends up in many tied down calves. Everyone has to be on their game for those four particular rides.

I talked to my husband about it during lunch. He agreed with me that she couldn’t be put on those four rides, but could likely manage the others. We decided he will have to borrow Partner for those days.

Partner is the horse who I ended up care flighted out from on my 30th birthday. Partner has only been ridden a handful of times in the years since. He is good though, and tough as nails, and I’m sure he will be happy to be out.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Who has to ride Partner?


----------



## Knave

Good question @MeditativeRider. To be honest I kind of hope husband does. I rode Partner for a year before I quit him, and I haven’t been back on him since my wreck. Granted, it was my fault, but I am afraid it has ruined my trust in him to an extent. I’ll ride him if I have to, and it will be fine, and I’m sure I’ll get over it, but it is rough to bring a horse out who hasn’t been used in so long.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I imagine it is rough. I have been trying to find a horse to lease and I keep getting offered these not in work/have not been ridden in a year or more/were stopped being ridden because of issues horses, and I am like "you are totally overestimating my abilities and bravery here, thank you very much for the kind offer but I am not up to it".

I hope it goes well for whoever draws the short straw, and I hope it is not you just so you don't have to go through those mental gymnastics.


----------



## Knave

I was thinking more about it today @MeditativeRider, and I’m honestly not sure big girl can handle Bones outside at work. He gets pretty wrapped up about things. So it may be more chaos even than I was thinking. I don’t know if she can handle Cashman either; he takes a few jumps here and there still, and he can be a jerk. It’s fairly rare when he’s in heavy work, but springtime will be fresh.

Little girl would be less likely to handle him I think, and Bones’s anxiety would panic her when it came down to it. So, I don’t think she could give up Zues. It probably will have to be Cash I put big girl on, or just swap her if Bones gets to acting up.

Then there’s Partner. He’s actually a pretty cool horse when he’s being ridden. He loves people. His problem, and what got me bucked off, is that he is an athlete who is petrified of cows doing a job with cows. Lol. It’s handleable when he’s ridden, but I put him into a situation at work cutting a calf out when he hadn’t been ridden for a few months…


----------



## Knave

I should rephrase- big girl handles Bones’s crazy fine, and could mentally handle Cashman’s just fine too. It’s about her head and what situation I’m willing to place her in.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Good luck figuring it all out! So little girl on Zeus, big girl on Cashman, you on Bones, and your husband on Partner? Is big girl happy to wear a helmet for out working?

Lol about Partner and cows. Though I am with him, I think cows are scary. My good friend from university grew up on a dairy farm. She is at least 6 ft 2 inches tall, maybe more, and I am like 5 ft 6 inches. Cows are lots taller than me! Not so much for her. She always had a good hearty laugh at me when I would go with her to visit her parents dairy farm and then panic if the cows came near me in the paddock.


----------



## Knave

We haven’t had her in one because it’s too cold @MeditativeRider. Hence the overkill of caution. She does have to wear a soft helmet to play basketball, and I’ve been on edge with her on the court. I’ve micromanaged her riding though. It’s so so cold here, and it will be during most days of spring work.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I have never had the experience of wearing a helmet where it is so cold that I would not want to wear one. Mine is always too hot in summer, and then nice in the other months, but we only get down to freezing on the rare occasion overnight and not much at all during the day in the coldest parts of the year. Your winter seems a lot colder than ours!! My husband does get a cold head biking though. I made him an ear warmer thing out of some stretch wool fabric, and that keeps his ears warm, but the rest of his head still gets cold under his helmet (it is one with lots of big vents as well, which are not great in winter).

So what do you wear to keep warm, like a big thick wool hat? Or an ear warmer, and a hat?


----------



## gottatrot

If it's cold I take the liner out of my helmet and put a stocking hat under. But we don't get cold like you.

Do you feel like either your husband or yourself are better riders? Or similar skill level with different strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## TrainedByMares

@Knave was this in your journal and if it is, what page can I find it on?


Knave said:


> Partner is the horse who I ended up care flighted out from on my 30th birthday.


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider we wear a number of things on the colder days. An ear warmer with a wool stalking cap and a hood over the top too, with something around our mouths and noses. All you see is eyes. Lol. The hood is difficult because it cuts your vision, but it is too cold to avoid often. Sometimes I pull it down when things are getting wild to put it right back on when it slows down, but if it’s snowing the hood fills with snow during the few minutes it is off. It is very miserable at times.

@gottatrot I think we both have definite strengths over one another. Husband can accomplish most any task on most any horse. The day we bought Beamer he had 14 rides, cows broke back and the horse knew nothing, and he managed to push through that lack of knowledge and still get the job accomplished. It was ugly, but it worked. I knew I could not have done that. He is very good at ignoring a horse’s weaknesses.

I am better at finesse. I can make a horse look pretty good and learn things solidly. I can make them cuey and handy. Yet, my horses will question things more and require a delicate and quick understanding, which makes them touchy. His are not touchy. Black and white and they get the job done… Lucy however is talented. He has learned a lot from me and I from him. Together we would be capable of making a very good horse I think, but we both tend to be a bit strictly focused on our own.

We also like different styles of animals. Traditionally Cash would be his type and Lucy mine. He likes a duller and steadier horse, and I like something with some fire and edge. Yet, we are both better at bringing out the opposite type of horse than we like. I read that once- a super wound person benefits a dull horse, and a calm person benefits a hot horse. I believe it. He’s pretty chill, my husband, although he has a higher temper than I do. I am wound tighter than tight.


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I was not on the forum when I rode Partner. I had General at the time, and decided to take on the little Partner because I had always liked him. I’d ridden him some as a colt, and I’d tried to trade General for him, but my father had high hopes for him then.

So, a couple years went by and Partner stayed this really small horse. My father loved him, but didn’t like his size or his fear of cows. When the lady who rode with us couldn’t find a horse, he sent her Partner. They didn’t get along. Partner got her number pretty quickly.

When he came home he was hot and throwing his head. I took him on then. I got through that heat and constant head throwing by getting him super soft and riding the crap out of him. He loved me and I loved him. He had so many good points, but when I came to the top of his ability I realized he would never be as good as General was.

He could cut pretty good, and he was so kind, but General was a better horse. I gave him back to my father, because I did not want to keep putting that kind of time into a horse who wasn’t mine and I had him at the top of his ability.

A few months went by, and he wasn’t ridden at all, and my father decided to send him to the ranch to be his horse there (they used to always keep a couple horses there for emergencies). He asked me to just ride him that day, since he was going anyways. I had been riding General, and I did realize Partner was hot when the day started out. I ignored it though.

When I went into the herd to cut out a calf, I didn’t even think about his fear combined with his level of fresh. This calf cut back hard and I put my spur into him like he was General, who took a bit more spur. Nothing dramatic, but Partner took the lightest possible touch. He was super sensitive. He jumped off that spur and it was just too much for him. He was scared and went to buck.

Now, I realized Partner was a horse who had a chance of bucking me off. He really could buck. So, I had taught him a one rein stop and tried to use it. He was so light mouthed, which was my fault because I had to make him that way to stop the head throwing, that you could barely touch his head. When I picked up that rein he stood up, and I knew he was going to flip.

I had a choice, let him flip on me or hurry and let him down. I chose to let him down, knowing he was going to really blow up. I decided in that moment to let him buck me off. It was a stupid decision. So, I hit the ground super hard. My dad ran to me and held me. It must have been evident how hard I hit, and I tell you what, I will never decide to fall off again.

I went through the day, throwing up from the pain. We finished work, and I was in bad shape. So, I decided to go to the clinic. When I undid my jeans for them to X-ray I started to bawl. I guess my jeans were holding my pelvis in place. She took X-rays and saw something was off, and I got morphine and a very bumpy airplane ride to a big city.

They said my pelvis was full of fluid, and something was wrong but nothing broken. My mother had gone with me and felt uncomfortable so asked that we leave. Doctor wasn’t pleased, but I left full of morphine still.

I regretted leaving a lot. Later I tried to get a chiropractor to work on it, and the X-rays showed that my vertebrae had twisted around in some weird way. He tried to work on it, but kept dislocating my hip and said no more. So, now I work out a lot and that seems to keep the pain at bay.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> I chose to let him down, knowing he was going to really blow up. I decided in that moment to let him buck me off. It was a stupid decision
> [/QUO
> 
> Wow! Thanks for relating that! What a bad day! I'm sorry for what you had to go through. A tough decision to leave the hospital but if something was not right and your mom was uncomfortable, it was the correct decision. They could have messed your spine up. What else if anything could you have done in that moment when you were still in the saddle for a better outcome?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I could have ridden him. I had successfully ridden him blowing up before, and I should have tried. If I’d have just let him blow up and gotten him covered he would have let it go. He was just honestly scared. He wasn’t being mean by any means.

I can be pretty sticky. I’ve never been bucked off another horse. I was very close once, but I decided to get her ridden and I did. Queen may have gotten me when we both hit the ground, but I am actually half decent at riding a bronc. I should have tried to cover him.


----------



## Knave

I should say that doesn’t mean I haven’t fallen off my fair share. Lol. I let my confidence be blown knowing I struggled riding him when he blew up as a colt. I did get him ridden then, but I would get him shut down, take a step forward and he would blow up again. He was extremely agile and fast.

Today he is obese. His weight has been an issue since he hasn’t been ridden. One day, if you remember, dad rode him when everything went wrong bringing the cows to the farm from the ranch. That day was so hard, and Partner was so fat, I was shocked he lived through it. He is tough though.

He is so very fat that I’m not sure he could really buck like he used to.


----------



## Knave

General is who little girl was on and I was on Partner. Husband was on a horse called Charlie. We sold him right before I started the forum.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> ...Yet, we are both better at bringing out the opposite type of horse than we like. I read that once- a super wound person benefits a dull horse, and a calm person benefits a hot horse. I believe it. He’s pretty chill, my husband, although he has a higher temper than I do. I am wound tighter than tight.


That was quite a wreck with Partner. Wow. 

I think it is true that a wound up person can benefit a dull horse, and a calm person benefit a hot horse. 
Interesting about how your husband is so different from you. It reminds me of my friend who has Brave. She prefers calm horses and has that black and white mentality with the horses. They do exactly as she says. Horses take it from her because she expects them to. But I think she avoids those times when that might get called into question. I'm not sure if that is a conscious thing or not. For example, she had Brave started by a good trainer, and then gave him a lot of experience being ponied on the beach. But she had me put some rides on him there before she ever did. I was willing, and trusted what I knew of his experience and training. 

Brave's owner's perspective of Nala was that her rider spoiled her. My perspective was different, because I rode Nala and felt her mind. She was so hot and easy to blow up. I felt that they had worked out a compromise where Nala's rider let her make small decisions on her own, which kept her calmer. She didn't fight with her unnecessarily. I'm not sure that Brave's rider would have been the best for Nala. But yet she is a great rider and trainer. 

When I rode Nala, she thought that I had her under better control. But it was only that I was playing with the edges of Nala's mind, and seeing how much interference she could tolerate. Probably she could have built up a better tolerance for more frequent instruction. But I knew that if she insisted I would have to give in or blow her up. So I was still only asking, not telling Nala. 

I think both types of people can be good for calm or hot horses. But it takes a lot of experience to know what is good for each type of horse. My problem is that I have ridden too many hot ones so I don't trust calm as well as I should, when the horses deserve more trust. But those calm types don't necessarily know that I suspect they will blow up some time. 
My problem is that I trust Nala more, knowing she might gallop off or blow up. 








Nala, Hero, Amore, Halla, Nickel, they all would say, "Here's how I'm feeling. Deal with it."
Brave says, "How I'm feeling is my concern, not yours. I'll let you know when I'm past the point of reason." I don't like that!


----------



## Knave

That’s where I am too @gottatrot! It takes a lot for me to mentally trust those horses like Cash. He can be a jerk, but rarely is he hot. I have a hard time believing it!

Husband does not avoid those situations, unlike your friend. He just doesn’t care. When Cash is hot he gets mad and wacks him, and Lucy too, and they just take it. Bones wouldn’t have handled that, but he doesn’t get after him. He just lets him be Bones and ignores it all.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> That’s where I am too @gottatrot! It takes a lot for me to mentally trust those horses like Cash. He can be a jerk, but rarely is he hot. I have a hard time believing it!
> 
> Husband does not avoid those situations, unlike your friend. He just doesn’t care. When Cash is hot he gets mad and wacks him, and Lucy too, and they just take it. Bones wouldn’t have handled that, but he doesn’t get after him. He just lets him be Bones and ignores it all.


I think the difference is that my friend is black/white and no nonsense, but more high strung. She's more of a stressed type than "inner calm."


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus and Queen

The woman was a bit sorry to remember that she had changed the saddle on the little mare when she pulled it out. The filly was growing, and she no longer fit into the antique treed saddle her grandfather had once ridden. Riding the filly he had been so enamored with in his saddle had made her feel that he rode along with her. Now the little mare had a wide and strong back, and the saddle the woman used on her massive horse seemed to fit her well.

The couple stepped onto their fresh horses, and they sat and talked as some time passed. The filly dropped her head down and napped like the big horse standing beside her. The afternoon felt warm in the sunshine, and contentment filled them all.

While they were still standing around and talking, their youngest daughter came trotting out of the house and caught her little yellow horse. She spent a few tries jumping onto his bare back, and her parents teased her for each miss. Once they were all on they began warming up, and the woman said she had an idea.

“Let’s have a competition,” she began, and before continuing on the young girl jumped in. “I need to practice my judging skills for FFA! That is a great idea. I’ll judge the two of you, and then you’ll have to judge me.” The man only added “I’m going to miss my mare for this.”

The woman and Queen started out the games. They performed a reining pattern while the girl marked them aloud with her newfound judging skills. She was winning the competitions in judging, so the woman was intrigued listening to her explain. She knew how to compete well enough, but had never learned the actual judging, which occurred to her sharply. It would be good to know how to plus and minus more accurately for competing.

Queen scored a 67.5 in the reining, and Cashman went next. He scored a 68, and Zeus ended up a 66 when the girl corrected her mother’s statements.

Next they moved to a western horsemanship pattern. Cashman went first, and the woman learned things she had never known listening to her daughter talk. Cashman was scoring well, and quite the performer of horsemanship, until a cat jumped off of a tree and blew his show, dropping him to a 65. Queen performed the pattern well, and ended with a 69.5, and Zeus managed to plus back to a 69.

Western pleasure was the final class they tried, swapping competitors and horses for judging. Queen consistently came out on top. Cashman did well enough, but could not take the short strides he would have needed to outperform the mare. Zeus competed against the big horse twice, only to lose both times. His transitions were too slow, although his temperament was better than the big horse’s.

The horses and their riders enjoyed the change the afternoon had shown them. It was fun to try and compete, and the woman was blown away by the knowledge she had attained.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

It was a beautiful day when the couple walked outside to catch horses. Much of the snow had melted away, although deep mud covered the majority of the ground. Another storm would be in soon enough, but they were happy to enjoy the feeling of the moment.

A few baby calves were now bucking around at the ranch, and spring work would begin despite what storms came. The woman had just begun doing more training type work with the young filly. Prior, when she taught the mare something new, the mare would take it to an extreme. A lesson in side passing had resulted in running sideways at any touch of the leg, and so the mare’s riding had stayed very basic. Everything she taught to her was built upon calmness and slow thinking.

She was exited then, as they saddled their horses, to show her husband the improvement in the filly after only two days of more intricate training. He sat on the big horse while she ran through her new warm up exercises. The filly trotted tight and collected serpentines, disengaged quickly and correctly, and added some speed to her spins. She had the beginnings of counter arcs and sidepassing, and she gave lightly to the reins.

Occasionally the little mare would show her attitude for a moment, but the woman had finally understood that her anger when training correlated to a lack of understanding. Her husband laughed his agreement, and told her about his own frustration as a child practicing sight cards with his mother. “We both were so frustrated,” he explained, “learning is frustrating at times for everyone! She’s just a mare, so she’s going to definitely let you know about it.”

It was that realization on a prior day that helped their progress. It was hard for the woman to not think of Keno when the mare was angry, but understanding her motivation changed her own actions. Unlike Keno, Queen was not spoiled, and she was not mean, at least when it came to the woman. She loved the woman, and wanted to please. It was her own way of showing her frustration and lack of understanding, and the woman in turn would make the lesson more clear. With their new method of working they excelled.

After she had showed her husband what they could do, she asked him to go for a walk with her. The mare was sick of the one dry spot in the yard, and she couldn’t blame her. She didn’t put the halter onto the mare and have him pony her, for she knew it had become a crutch to her.

Walking along the hay barns, the big horse was wide eyed. “Control your horse!,” the woman exclaimed, seeing a problem building. “Don’t you call him my horse. This is your problem,” he teased back. As they rounded the barns the horse tensed more, and his eyes were big and wide, and he snorted long and low.

The woman wondered what the filly would do when the big horse started throwing himself sideways. Queen however ignored the horse until he slammed into her hind end. She scooted forward, watching for him to come after her. Thus began a big fight between the giant and the man. Eventually the woman stepped out of the filly’s saddle; she didn’t want her to feed off of the excitement.

She put her head into the woman’s arm, and they watched together while she stroked her overly long and soft winter fur. The big horse was scared of the snow pile. Occasionally he could choose to get on the hot side, and when he did he was one to expect a fight. They tore up the gravel as they spooked and jumped all around, and the woman laughed to herself. She thought her father would see the evidence of the battle and assume it was the filly who had decided to throw a fit.

Eventually Cashman decided it was not a beached whale in the desert, and the woman stepped back into her saddle. The mare was perfect on their walk. Dogs ran behind her fighting, and she paid little attention. The big horse watched everything, ever on edge.

When they came back into the yard they sat and visited while the horses napped under them. Eventually boredom got the best of them, and the woman threw her loop over the dummy and drug it out. They played roping for a time, and finally realized the afternoon was coming to an end and they both had a bit more work to do.

It was happy. It was such a beautiful afternoon they spent together.


----------



## Knave

All of them

Sunday morning promised to be another day perfected by the sunshine. The woman was already part way through the new exercises she had taught the filly when her husband came out of the house. The big horse was tied to the trailer, brushed and waiting for only a saddle, but the man went into the corral and called “Lucy.”

Lucy nickered in return, and began what looked to be an overly dramatic walk over. Pregnancy made her feel sorry for herself. She stopped a few feet from the man, and when he called her name again she stood looking at him. His wife giggled, and he laughingly said, “Now isn’t that just like a woman? She has to prove she still has that power.”

Once out of the corral she looked happy, and he threw her a small flake of the milk cow’s hay. It had become their ritual; him bringing her in and giving her a small amount of the overly hot hay while brushing her off.

When he was done he laid in the gravel with the dogs all vying for his attention. Pig dug holes searching for the perfect rock, and he watched his wife finish her exercises with the fancy little filly. They talked about her as she rode. For some time he had been convinced this horse was made for her. She was ****y and athletic, and the two of them loved each other. They discussed the woman’s nerves about bringing the young mare to work, and the progress she had made.

She offered to him, for the first time, a chance to step onto the mare’s back. “No,” he began, “last week I would have said yes, but she’s learning too much right now. I don’t want to mess that up. You don’t want me to touch her head.”

“Well then, would you like to go for a walk with me?,” she asked him. He said he would bring Lucy, but she told him no. “Walk on your feet. I want to see if she is lonely.” They walked around into the hay barns, and the mare never looked back. “She’s not lonely,” he said. “She always is watching you, and thinking about you. You are all that matters to her.”

When they came back into the yard, their youngest daughter was saddling Zeus. They played games then. The girl tried to backflip into the saddle, but consistently failed to even get much off the ground. The woman laughed and proved she could do it, and the man hesitated. “I used to be able to. I’m afraid I’ll hurt myself,” he said, surprised at his own reaction.

The girl kept trying, and kept failing. “You have to commit!,” he explained. He finally gave it a try, but he also failed. He did not however hurt himself. Zeus enjoyed all of the attention without work, and eventually the man slipped onto Lucy’s bare back. She looked happy. They walked around the hay barns, and she also spooked of the snow pile without much dramatics. Pregnancy seemed to sap away the usual flair she displayed.

They played games proving what they could accomplish on the ground with no reins, and Queen surprisingly gave the best show. She wanted to attack one of the little dogs, but she controlled herself and did whatever the woman asked of her. Lucy did well, but left for hay when the attention was not on her. Then they played at what they could do from the saddle without reins. Lucy was the best at that game.

Bones was upset that his girl was not home, and he began self mutilating with a frenzy in the corral. The man took pity upon the little sorrel, and he brought him out to enjoy playing with them all.

The only missing piece was that their oldest was away, but she was having her own fun. It seemed an almost perfect afternoon.


----------



## TrainedByMares

When I read your journal, I always see things that I want to do... I have to pull a log and now I have to learn how to backflip into the saddle! Lol


----------



## Knave

You can do it @TrainedByMares!!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares start by facing forward. Take hold of the horn behind your right shoulder, then use the horn and momentum to flip. Don’t kick the horse in the head! Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

Facing the same direction as the horse?


----------



## Knave

Yes. Let me see if I can show you. It’s simple really, just mostly takes some trust and a little core strength.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Ohh! Bravo!! Thank you for the pics! As soon as I am finished with work today, I am saddling Nicki and am trying it!!!


----------



## Knave

Great! Make sure she doesn’t mind your jumping around like an idiot first. Lol. It should be a bit easier with her because she is a bit taller. I think there is a nice middle ground there somewhere. Cashman is too tall and Zeus is too short… Nicki should be just right. Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

I'm going to ask my daughter to hold Nicki while I backflip!


----------



## Knave

Let me know how it goes @TrainedByMares!


----------



## TrainedByMares

That was fun! I finally got it after my daughter gave my leg a push once I was up on about the third or fourth try. It is bitter cold and windy here so we couldn't spend as much time as I wanted to. The first time I came down hard on the frozen ground and now my butt is sore but it was a great time! Nicki stood like a champ.


----------



## egrogan

You're so cool @TrainedByMares !! I love the pictures. Your pup looked like she was mildly alarmed at first 🤣

Edited to add: Is that your glove suspended in mid-air while you are heading back towards earth in photo 2?!


----------



## PinkPrancer

Oh my gosh, the flips!!! I could never in a million years  But I do love seeing photos of your adorable little Fjord @Knave So patient and cute!


----------



## Knave

That is awesome @TrainedByMares! I’m sorry that you fell though. I hope it didn’t hurt much. Nicki looks like she tolerated it quite well. She always impresses me when you try something new. I’m so glad you were successful!!!!

@PinkPrancer he is quite the animal! He’s just a joy to have around. My daughter was saying just the last ride how lucky she is that he is hers. I think he’s her best friend.


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave - love it! That must take a lot of upper body strength! I used to be able to do the flying mount at trot and canter but that was minus the somersault. Getting on without groaning is my best now 

@TrainedByMares - The picture of the legs above the saddle . Well done and Nicki deserves a treat.


----------



## TrainedByMares

egrogan said:


> Is that your glove suspended in mid-air while you are heading back towards earth in photo 2?!


Yes, my gloves came off on that attempt! LOL 

Thanks @Knave and @Caledonian ! Nicki got a peppermint! I'm going to keep working on this, but on a nicer day!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares, when you get that down I’ll teach you more tricks!!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Oh my gosh I could never do that @Knave and @TrainedByMares. Well done!

I think my daughter (8) would love this though. She took aerial silk classes for a couple of years and flipping around upside down is totally her thing. Plus she has ridiculous upper body strength and can still climb straight up a rope easily.

For me, I have struggle enough getting on the regular way at the mounting block on my current lesson horse (16 hh). I can do it, but it is not something that is super easy. I think mounting from the ground is pretty beyond me these days unless it is a pony.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian I still like to vault! My problem is that I let my daughter use the trick saddle on Zeus, and Cashman has my regular saddle on, plus how danged big he is. I tried doing some vaulting on him, but the saddle has a high cantle and is pretty tight, and when I land just a bit back it hurts something crazy. I tried working on Zeus for vaulting, but my daughter doesn’t have a lot of faith in momentum or upper body strength, and she always just falls…


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider I’m sure that would translate into a lot of tricks well!


----------



## Caledonian

Knave said:


> @Caledonian I still like to vault! My problem is that I let my daughter use the trick saddle on Zeus, and Cashman has my regular saddle on, plus how danged big he is. I tried doing some vaulting on him, but the saddle has a high cantle and is pretty tight, and when I land just a bit back it hurts something crazy. I tried working on Zeus for vaulting, but my daughter doesn’t have a lot of faith in momentum or upper body strength, and she always just falls…


Ouch! I've landed wrong many times as well.

We used it for mounted games and were given smaller ponies to our height, similar to you and Zeus.

Height difference and speed makes it a lot easier. We used General Purpose saddles and were taught to grab mane part of the way up the neck and the saddle between the pommel and knee flap on the off-side, run jump and let the speed bounce us into the saddle. If I was bareback I'd put both on the mane or my arm as far down the off-side shoulder as possible.

Those were the days - flashback.


----------



## Knave

I usually just vault on a running horse @Caledonian, although I can manage a trot because there is a trick where you match steps with them before vaulting back on. Speed is huge though for me.

Once, I was performing in town, and I can’t remember what happened, but I fell off. So, when you fall you do something like a cartwheel to pull it together, but my horse was still running along the rail. I somehow managed to run and shortcut him and vault back on! Lol. I was so proud of myself for timing to get to him just right!


----------



## Knave

I have a picture from that moment @Caledonian!


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave - that's an amazing photo. I wish I could love it more than once. I bet you made it look like it was all done on purpose.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian I thought maybe I did, but I wasn’t watching, so maybe it was obvious… here’s a throwback of Pete the Paint though and some of our adventures! I wish there were pictures of everything like there are now.


----------



## Caledonian

@Knave You must've read my mind. I was going to ask about the horse. I see the difference in saddles, the lower cantle. 

They all take guts. I only went upside down when things went wrong . 

I often wish for clearer photos of my old horses and antics. My photos are the same, plus my mum hated being around when I was doing anything 'fast and jumping' and dad wasn't one for taking them, so they're limited.


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian i think I wrote a post on here when we put him down. My dad bought him when I was 7 and he was 5. He had been known for having bucked someone off pretty bad and leaving her behind hurt, and for breaking the jaw of a little boy. My cousin had taken him on as a team roper, and my father fell in love with him watching him rope.

I needed a horse, so it was a good excuse for him to buy Pete. I remember it was a big deal, and that he paid 3,500 for him. They said he was mine excepting when they used him at ropings on the weekends. Lol. My father and my uncle kept the money they made on him, but gave me buckles they won.

I started trick riding on him, and went to Riata to learn to do it better with him when I was 11. Later the two of us would do performances occasionally around here, and eventually he became my team roping horse. I will rightfully, I believe, say he was the best roping horse in the state.

I remember trick riding on him one day, and the woman who he had hurt so badly came to me to tell me how much she hated him and couldn’t believe what I was willing to do with him. Lol

When I grew up and left high school, he was no longer mine. My dad started roping on him again and doing some calf tying. One rodeo I was supposed to perform at, the mare I had could not handle town, and luckily dad was there calf tying and let me borrow him for my performance!

I rode him again for work a few times after we moved home, when I was pregnant. Then he was for all intensive purposes retired. My aunt wanted to start riding though, and it was him who she used. He was happy and going again, and she adored him.

When she remarried and left, he was once again retired. My father didn’t want him leaving the place. My youngest rode him to her first work days, but he didn’t love small children and it wasn’t the best pairing.

He lived to be very old, and he was very happy all his life with us I believe. My father put him down a few years ago, and I am sure it was a very hard day for him.


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Knave, I love reading of the bond forming between you and Queen, and that your husband stepped back from riding her so he wouldn’t interfere in either the training or her connection with you. It touches my heart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423! I really do think she may be everything I could have imagined.


----------



## Knave

Pete the Paint and Little Girl went to work. Wasn’t he just a stuffed animal by then?!


----------



## knightrider

You guys are just A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!! That flip is so impressive! I am so loving these stories and photos! I am honored to know you and be keyboard friends!


----------



## Knave

I am honored to be your friend @knightrider!


----------



## MeditativeRider

That is such a lovely story about Pete. I can see why it was a big thing to spend that much money on him. My dad would have never done that. He very much disliked horses because where we lived as kids on a farm, they were not used for work, so they only cost him money and ate grass and produced/contributed nothing. The only way we got horses was when people gave us for free the really naughty ones they could not even sell.

I love the pictures of Little Girl on Pete! She looks so happy.


----------



## Knave

I’m not sure I remember right, because I was so little @MeditativeRider, but I remember my parents discussing him in the truck as we drove away from the roping. Then, if I am correct, they caught up with my cousin and flagged him down. Told him they’d write him and check, and he unloaded him there from his and into our trailer.


----------



## Knave

I will tell you a little thing I remember about Pete. I was hungry at Riata. I never had gone hungry in my life prior. The girl I lived with in the bunkhouse was hungry too, and we would sneak into fields and steal fruit at night to get by, but it never seemed to be enough.

One day we stole a bunch of walnuts from some trees, but we couldn’t open them. So, we would go into Pete’s stall, walk him onto the concrete, and set his hoof (on the front of the shoe) onto the nuts. He figured it out quickly what we wanted, and he stepped on so many nuts for us. I was so grateful to him for that. It seemed he would put his weight onto them until they cracked.

It’s honestly why I never went back when they called. There were other things too, but it’s the only time in my life I truly went hungry.


----------



## MeditativeRider

A horse nutcracker, that is very sweet. Kind of shocking that a place taking kids would be so stingy on the food that you were hungry at night.


----------



## Knave

@MeditativeRider only the girl from France and I lived there. The others got to go home at night.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Maybe they just did not realize how much kids need to eat? My 13 year old eats all the time and gets really hangry if there is not enough food (for her liking) in the house.


----------



## Knave

Maybe that was it @MeditativeRider. I believe we got fruit for breakfast and a small health food type dinner. I think there was a big importance on how a person looked, but also like you said, there was probably a lack of understanding of calories in for growing children compared to that of adults.


----------



## MeditativeRider

That sounds so not so good with a focus placed on how people looked. I would never survive on just fruit for breakfast, it is my main meal (I do eat lots of snacks, lunch and dinner, but breakfast is always my biggest meal).

@SueC How are you? I saw you liked some of the posts but I have not seen you post anything in ages, and was wondering if all is well in Australia?


----------



## gottatrot

Hahahaha you guys made me laugh so hard with your flips. "So easy," uh huh.


----------



## Knave

The Heifer

The man called his wife in the morning to ask if she would go back to the ranch with him when he finished feeding. Her father was leaving for the big town, and there was a heifer who concerned him. “Sure, I’ll be ready. Will it be a long day? Sis stayed home sick, and I’m not sure how long I want to leave her.” “It might be. You never know. Hopefully she’s calved out by the time we get there.”

When they arrived at the ranch later, the heifer was still struggling. It took some work to get her up to the corrals, not because of her. She was gentle enough acting, but the others were wild and kept running her back. They managed to get the majority in, and when the man walked the heifer up, the woman pushed the others out. The newest calves found themselves confused, and the woman struggled to get them out of the gate laughing. One mama cow, with a pretty white face, tried to help the woman get her calf out, and she smiled as they worked together.

When she got to the corrals the man had the heifer ran into the pulling lane, with a bar behind her and chains on the calf’s hooves. Yet, he was unsuccessfully pulling. “It’s upside down, and it’s head is back, I can’t turn it. We’ll have to shove him all the way back in and try,” he said as he took the chains off the little hooves.

The woman asked to give it a go, but he worked for a while, until his arm gave out. Her arms were smaller, and she felt inside of the cow to see what the problem was. The calf was flat stuck in the birth canal. Her canal was tight, he was very big, and his head and shoulders were jammed in a way that seemed impossible to move against her pelvis.

She gave a good effort at turning him. She had the advantage over her husband, for she could fit both hands into the cow, grabbing ahold of legs and trying to turn the baby. They swapped places again, and the woman took her sweater off. Without her sweater she could manage to get her shoulder into the cow, just a bit more reach.

She felt around his face. “I think he’s dead. His tongue is hanging out.” “That doesn’t mean he’s dead necessarily.” She worked to get ahold of an ear, deep into the cow and lodged against her pelvis. She talked to the cow as she worked. “Don’t push now Mama. Give me a minute. Oh please don’t break my arm.” When she couldn’t break his little head free, she tried to twist his front legs, “Help me now Mama. Push now,” and of course the cow did not understand her, but she did know she was trying to help, and nature made her push at the correct times.

Nothing helped however. They took turns trying to rotate the calf. They couldn’t push him in, and they couldn’t pull him out. “We may have to put a rope around his neck,” her husband offered, “We’ll kill him, but maybe save her.” She thought for a bit. “Let me call my dad. He has to have a trick.”

When she called him he offered a similar idea, but said to use the head puller, but around the top of his head and around his jaw. “So kill him?,” she questioned. “It might not, but you have to do something. It’s the only choice you have. I bet your arm is already numb. You’ll have to try though.”

She hadn’t thought about her arms much, except to notice the pain of overexertion while the contractions crushed down in the tight space. She thought for a moment. It is numb. The man’s arm wasn’t yet numb, but sore. He couldn’t do as much inside as she, and it had saved it a little.

He brought out the head puller while she was on the phone, and had tried to get it attached correctly, but he couldn’t reach around; it was too deep and too tight. His wife however managed fairly quickly to get it on, and began to twist it. She pulled with all she had to try and break it loose. She managed some movement, but then when they tried to move the shoulders it fell right back to where it had been.

They were at the point of desperation. “The calf won’t survive, but we can try and save the heifer,” her husband resigned. They attached the come along again, and the poor heifer cried and tried to help them. Nothing worked. “Maybe if you put back on the leg chains, and I pull the head around,” she offered. They tried and again failed. The poor heifer stayed kind. She did know they were helping.

Eventually they decided to come along the head and pull the legs together. The cow bellowed in pain, and the man tried to open her up enough to let the nose and hooves stretch through. They had to stretch the calf out of her, not knowing if it were possible even. Magically he came out, little by little.

Even knowing he would be dead, the woman was sad to see it. She tried what she could to bring him back, but they knew they were likely breaking his neck if he even had been alive when they started. The woman was sad for the heifer. “We tried so hard, and he’s just dead anyways,” she whined to her husband.

“Yes, but we maybe saved her. At least we saved one of them. Sometimes that is how it goes. We will be lucky if she survives. I don’t think I’ve ever successfully pulled such a hard pull. I have seen a vet cut one apart and get it out. That was a hard lesson for a little boy, but we don’t have the tools. We shot the last heifer that was bad like that, so we did do something good.” They drug the baby off and let the heifer out. She was not mean like many would have been. She seemed grateful and gentle. She was happy to be out of pain.

“Give me a minute,” the woman said, as she knelt beside another new baby. This one was full of life, with all of the hair on the top of his head growing straight out. “You need to see a live one?,” her husband half asked and half stated. “He’s really cute.”

They finished cleaning up and walked the heifer the rest of the way down into what used to be a pond, where she could rest and recover in peace.


----------



## gottatrot

That was a tough story. I admire how you have the knowledge and ability to do such things. I guess we do terrible things at my job too, but we're used to it so what you are doing seems worse. Do you think the heifer will survive? I was wondering if the placenta got disrupted or things left behind in a delivery like that.


----------



## Knave

I don’t know if she will survive @gottatrot. I thought of you, actually. I thought that you have a much smaller birth canal to work with though at work! I’m sure much less force is needed though. I tried to think through what an ob would do, but husband rightfully pointed out a cesarean. He has taken a class, but it’s been too long for him to feel confident. I would only make the effort myself if a cow died.

Everything seemed torn up in there to be honest. I asked husband if I should clean her out, and he said no. I think he hopes she will clean herself out. I said she was so nice we could keep her as a lefty, but he said he figured after such damage she would never be able to become pregnant again, and with her birth canal would not want to keep her anyways.

He is back there now. I guess I will know soon if she was still alive. She seemed good going out, even reached for a bite to eat, but it was so brutal… my arms and hands are swelling, and his arm was straight bruised at the top. I can only imagine her insides.


----------



## gottatrot

Wow. No, that is definitely not my department! I can only imagine the force that was on your arms inside those strong muscles and bones. In ICU and ER we try to avoid anything surrounding birth, and send them quickly to the OB department. I've been present at many births, however, over the course of the years. Sadly, I've seen a couple of dead babies. But I always think we don't know, there was probably a good reason they had such a short life.

Once I heard an overhead call asking for the baby code cart to be brought to the operating room. I tried to yell from the corridor that I was leaving it outside, but someone hollered for me to put on a hat and booties and get in here! I wanted to pretend I didn't hear that. Surgery is also not my forte. But I went in, and there was only a doctor and a nurse, one holding down a pregnant woman, the other scrubbing her belly. They wanted me to hold her down so they could be ready to cut the instant the anesthetist arrived. She was screaming, thinking they would cut her while she was awake, and flailing around. When anesthesia arrived, it was like bing, bang, boom, she was knocked out in a second, the doctor sliced a second later, and then pulled out a healthy baby. Whew was I sweating hard.

I've never had to do CPR on a newborn, but I've seen them come out blue and floppy, and that is not fun at all. They can turn around so quick though once they are breathing, and sometimes the mother doesn't even know they were that bad off. I had to help care for a 2 lb baby once also. It was a mistake that she was born at our hospital, she came suddenly and very premature. The special team came from the city to bring her up to the neonatal ICU. What was amazing was that she was doing fine, breathing on her own and needing very little intervention. They wanted me to give her medications but she was so tiny I thought I might hurt her. Her eyes were little buttons, her fingernails almost microscopic. The "real" OB nurses had other patients, and the special team had care of the baby. But they wanted me to help them, and so there I was. Yikes. I really like taking care of old people. They're like babies, but much bigger and usually if they die everyone thinks it was their time, if we tried to do what we could. No one ever accepts a baby's death.


----------



## Knave

I agree with you, that there is always a good reason. When things are not so dramatic, I honestly enjoy pulling babies. Something about it appeals to me. I like the birthing process I guess. If I couldn’t be what I am, I think I would enjoy your job. I think medicine is so intriguing.

ETA- except the dead babies part. I’m not good with dead babies of any kind.


----------



## Knave

The heifer is still doing good today!


----------



## PinkPrancer

I'm so relieved the heifer is still doing well, I hope she'll continue to grow stronger and recover from the entire ordeal. But I'm so sorry you lost the calf, I don't have a ton of experience with anything of the sort ( the closest being when my Grandma would have a few lambs in the spring on her hobby farm ), and I can't imagine how heart wrenching it must be. But it sounds like you did absolutely everything in your power to help, and with any luck the heifer will pull all the way through.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @PinkPrancer. I think she will now. It’s looking good in any case.


----------



## QHriderKE

Glad your heifer is doing well! Ours did not make it. We treated her a second time to make her abort her calf if a dead calf inside of her was the issue and gave more antibiotics. Through the whole time I was taking care of her, not once did she act like she was pushing to expel a dead calf or did her birth canal open up at all. She also didn't smell rotten like cows do if they are sick with a dead calf. She passed overnight, unfortunately. It's hard when you don't know what was wrong and you did everything the vet said to try when you picked up the medicine. I wonder if maybe a dead calf wasn't her trouble and she had ingested something that she couldn't pass or tore her up from the inside. 

Cows are wildly resilient when it comes to birthing problems - it's not very often that they die from complications if you can get to them in good time. Even hard pulls, retained placentas and prolapses rarely end badly for cows. I've seen some pretty rotten retained placentas that didn't slow the cow down at all and a one time treat with antibiotics and medicine to expel the afterbirth does the job. 

If only horses could gain some of that resilience!


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE I am sorry she died. I heard foothill is going around. We haven’t lost any calves yet… but people are losing large numbers.

Cows are very resilient, I agree. I want to imagine horses are more resilient too with Lucy getting heavier.


----------



## knightrider

When is Lucy due?


----------



## Knave

@knightrider she is due the beginning of May. I think the 6th, but husband thinks the 1st.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

Queen and Cashman

The day was surprisingly warm and sunny. Another cold front and storm was expected soon, but the woman felt the warmth soak into her soul as she caught the big horse and the little mare.

She had been riding them off and on depending on the weather. The filly was improving quickly, and she always whinnied at the woman when she saw her outside. She wanted nothing more than to go with her. She brushed their still long winter hair, and saddled each quickly.

She chose to ride the mare first, because she knew she would take longer than the big horse. Spring work would begin any day, and had only been held off because of a court case which required the family’s attention. In any case, the woman knew the filly would have to go with Lucy out, and she was trying her best to be prepared.

She wondered often how the little mare would take to work. She thought the mare would excel with a job, and knew she was bored of the arena type training they did in the little patch of dry dirt. A larger piece had finally dried out enough for riding, and the woman was determined to begin loping circles on the mare. They had not loped since winter hit, and she knew they would have moments of loping and running at work, and didn’t want them to overwhelm the young horse.

Once through their exercises, she asked the fancy little mare to trot circles. The mare was annoyed at trotting big circles, for the woman had occasionally asked her to lope them and she was convinced they were too small to lope. The woman knew she was perfectly capable of the feat, for she was an athlete through and through, but she didn’t have the confidence to do it.

She thought that they would trot a few circles in the old place, and then make their way over to the bigger patch where she would ask her to lope. The filly however had other plans. She was irritated at the first mention of trotting the circles, and she decided to pick a fight with the woman. She didn’t buck or run off, she just argued and threatened, and although always extremely soft mouth, she pulled her head off to the side and tried to push into the trees.

The woman made her trot small serpentines for her effort, and worked her at difficult things to get the suppleness and thought back into the mare’s attitude. She was perfect; light to the touch, she tried hard and held her body collected, and did what was asked of her. Her temper could be felt in the background, but her behavior was mostly pleasant.

That was when the woman made a mistake. She pushed it just a bit too far. Instead of tying her up and calling it a day, she stubbornly decided she would ask the mare to lope a circle. The mare knew before she asked what she would do, for she could read the woman’s intentions better than any horse she had ridden prior.

The mare stopped. She solled up and refused to move a step. It would have been humorous, and her husband later laughed at the story, wishing he had been home to watch. The mare would not move. She decided to disengage her, forcing the movement to begin, and the mare made a decent effort to bite her foot. This received a boot towards her face, and although it didn’t connect the insult was clearly read on the delicate face.

She would manage to get her moving again, but as soon as she asked her to trot or even walk faster she would plant her feet angrily. They argued like that for a time. Finally a small trot and the woman stepped off. She had to laugh at their argument, and pet the pretty face which was full of love at the soft touch.

She tied her up and loosed her cinch, and stepped onto the big horse who had waited so patiently. He seemed to over exaggerate his good behavior, proud he was better than the young mare. He had been feeling left out recently, as more time went into the filly’s riding than his own.

Before she put him up she dallied off to the filly and trotted her around. Cashman loped circles, and the filly trotted quickly by his side, still refusing to lope and seeming to find it quite funny that she could trot as fast as the big horse would try to push the circles.

It was funny. The mare was right. The woman wondered if Zeus had been feeding her ideas. The only thing which took away the humor was knowing that they would be at work, and as stubborn and cranky as the mare was on this day, she was an ambitious horse and tended towards getting hot and wanting to run outside. At work, the woman was almost certain she would be difficult to keep from running. Practicing loping was certainly something she needed to be doing long before it came up.


----------



## Zimalia22

That's the thing, you can buy the saw wire, but not the fetatome. You'd think it would be the other way around. 
We've had to pull calves too, and some dead ones. 
One of the easiest I ever pulled was when people up the road landed in their helicopter, told me I had a cow down. So, I jumped on my jitey, took my calf puller with me, and roared up over the hill. 
She was down, calf was dead but the cow was still saveable. I hooked on to it, and started in. It wasn't a hard pull, not sure why she couldn't have it. got the calf out of her, she jumped up and took off. 
I got to where, over the years, by careful breeding, my cows could handle around a 90 pd calf without trouble. Sure made life in the spring easier. I still rode for heifers, best to keep an eye on them. You've got 2 years in to that heifer, only 9 months into that calf. I didn't want to lose any no matter what. I did lose a heifer one year but she got herself cast with her back downhill, couldn't get up. Lost her and the calf. Nothing I could do by the time I found them. 

Oh the joys of being a rancher!


----------



## Knave

@Zimalia22 we usually don’t pull too many heifers, because we have low birthweight heifer bulls. I marked all the heifer calves the last two years, because we had a water head and I didn’t want to keep any heifer calves as replacements where I knew a bull was throwing them. I guess the bull and the cow have to have the gene. Anyways, I was shocked at those calves performances! The low birthweight did not effect weaning weight at all!


----------



## Zimalia22

I switched back and forth on Simmental and Limo bulls. Made a real nice cross for our area. They grew well, did very well on our very dry climate and the cows were pretty even tempered. So I was dealing with larger birthweights.


----------



## Knave

Queen and Cashman

Another beautiful day met the woman. The sun was just shaded by clouds, but the warmth of it carried past the shady sky. Getting her chores done early had her intent on spending the pretty day on the two horses she called her own.

As always they met her at the gate, Queen with her whinny and Cashman with his ears pinned threatening the young mare. “Cashman first. You know that,” the woman spoke as she caught the big sorrel. She tied them both to the trailer as chickens waddled around them searching for lost bites of grain. A cat curled up in Queen’s hay pile, and the dogs rolled around in a play fight.

She spent some extra time brushing the long fur, and she brought out scissors to cut bridle paths and a bit of the longest hair puffs sticking out of their soft ears. Both of the horses enjoyed the attention, and eventually she threw the saddles onto their backs.

Queen was first to go. The prior day had been spent working on responding to her cues after the mistake she made pushing her a bit to far. The mare always started the ride in the same place she had ended it. The woman had decided not to make the same mistake again, and didn’t work on trying to lope circles, but instead got the mare back to the place she had been prior.

The mare was cuey. She liked to spin and she liked to work on anything intricate and new. She seemed to crave difficulty, although she was still determined to not lope a circle. The woman remembered her own childhood. She was very small, likely around five, and she had become scared to lope. She couldn’t remember what had given her the fear, if she had been bucked off or seen someone bucked off, but she was convinced her mare was going to buck every time she took the leap into a lope.

Her father had become frustrated with her, and he took her into the pivot corner and yelled at her until she loped. She was scared, but she was also a rule follower, and when she finally, crying big tears, broke the mare called Darcell into a lope, she began to laugh. The mare was not going to buck her off, she had only been confused. Remembering that time, she wondered if her own little filly had something similar happening in her mind.

The mare was excellent warming up, and she decided that she would work on breaking her into a lope. The mare refused, receiving a couple whacks for kicking up, and trotted exceptionally fast. It was frustrating the woman, but she knew it was in the filly’s mind. She didn’t want to make the same mistake she had prior, and so she did exercises in a particularly fast trot.

The mare was tired, and she walked around exploring for a time. She decided to loose her cinch and tie her back up while she ate lunch. When her husband came home to eat he asked if she would like him to ride with her for a bit. “Yes!” Then she whined to him about her lack of progress, although she told him also of how well the mare did at everything else. “Maybe we need to pony her again,” she offered pitifully.

When she went back out to bridle however, she forgot about leaving the halter under the pretty headstall. “Oh well,” she told her husband, “I’ll watch you warm up and then put it on later if we decide to.” When he started loping the big horse circles, she decided to ask the mare yet again. This time, the mare broke into a lope like it was nothing, and kept a soft and perfect circle. She stopped her, and the mare buried her hind legs in the perfect slide stop.

She smiled and rubbed the mare’s neck. “You’d better reward her! I’m so happy for you. I couldn’t believe it when I heard her loping, and I looked and sure enough. Get off of her and loose her cinch!” He trotted over and gave her a high five, causing the mare to throw her head up at the noise. She was proud as she stood there being rubbed on by the woman.

“I think I’d better try the other direction,” the woman told him. “Are you sure? She did what you wanted. It’s a lot.” “Ya, I think so. There is a brain for each side.” She retightened her cinch and climbed back into the saddle. Again, the mare broke into the easiest lope without pressure. She carried her circle perfectly and slid to a stop when the woman asked her to. She flew out of the saddle to stroke the soft face, and loosed the cinch.

Her husband was as excited as she at the ease which the mare loped. “Wow! I hope it’s over now. That mountain has been crossed. I know you wanted to go for a walk, but if I were you I would quit her now.” “Yes, she has done perfect!,” the woman smiled as she continued to rub the mare’s neck.

The mare loved being rubbed on, and pushed into her hand. She was contented and proud, and later during the brushing she complained when the woman quit. She was happily surprised when she came back out with an apple however. Whatever had been in her mind seemed to have dissipated as soon as she broke into a lope, much like it had for the woman when she was such a small girl.


----------



## gottatrot

Queen is so pretty. I feel like she is so smart, she had to think about how to do the loping perfectly and get it all straight in her mind before she would do it. Plus, on the Queen's terms and with her timing. Sort of holding out and then showing you how obviously perfect she is. You sure picked the right name for her.


----------



## Knave

She is definitely a Queen @gottatrot! I feel like she is really smart too, and a bit opinionated. Lol. I just adore her. I do worry about the beginning of work on her, but I hope it’s for nothing.

I think she’s very pretty too. I cannot wait until her mane grows back out. It made her neck look thick because it was standing up, but I think husband has the fence fixed well enough that she can no longer rub it out.


----------



## Knave

New leppy for Mama, who is convinced she actually birthed it. Now she’s still licking it off and it’s shivering like crazy and she’s eating straw in lew of afterbirth. Lol. Look how tiny this one is though!


----------



## TrainedByMares

The pic with the cat really tells the story! Will that calf grow to normal size or will it always be small?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares if she goes straight to sucking Mama and turns around, I think she’ll grow up fine. I’m assuming she was a twin, and maybe a little premature too. Mama makes more milk and richer milk than any of the range cows, so theoretically she will do great.


----------



## Knave

Forgive the nastiness of the corral. I’ve been working on it, but the freezing and the thawing and the moisture is making it overly difficult.

Today I let two of the big calves in to finish nursing out Mama. Itty Bitty is doing just fine, but a milk cow makes too much milk for such a young calf, although she eats way more than I have ever seen a baby be able to eat.

Veronica (one of Mama’s twins), acted just like Mama. She quit nursing and said “Baby! Is it for me?! Do I get a baby?”


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Bones, Queen and a little Lucy too

The woman was anxiously getting ready for the following day. Queen was up in the morning. She did everything the woman asked, but with an obvious edge. The edge gave a fancy sort of flair to her movements, but it also made the woman unhappy. The mare occasionally threatened that she might blow up, but never did so.

After a while of riding, the woman decided to take a break for lunch, and loosed her cinch and left her saddled next to the big horse. After lunch she rode her again, and the mare seemed back to herself. They worked on roping and dragging the dummy, and holding it tight faced up. The mare always loved when a rope came down, and played around trying to mess with the long horns of the dummy.

After a while of that, she again loosed the mare and climbed into the big horse’s saddle. She hated the saddle. It was her husband’s, as he was the one riding the horse most, and they only had one long cinch that was still in good condition. The saddle seat was too wide for the woman, and the taps too heavy for free movement. She only rode the horse for a while, and she tied him back up.

She was worried about Bones at work the following day, although not quite as anxious as she was of the mare. With her oldest riding him again, she wanted him at least ridden down enough to think. She started by loping after the tractor dragging in the field, but quickly realized it was dangerously slick. So, they loped circle after circle in the dry patch in the yard, and then trotted to the big house to cool down.

He pawed in the yard at the big house, complaining until the woman’s mother brought him a treat. As anxious as he portrayed himself to be, he didn’t want to head back home when she turned him to go. He was excited about being there, and wanted to play arena games.

Once she unsaddled the small sorrel, she climbed back onto the filly. She was very good by then, and she decided to simply unsaddle both horses rather than wait for her husband to arrive back from work.

When he did come home, he wanted to brush out his own mare. He said to the woman, “If I don’t give her any attention she said she is going to divorce me, and I can’t afford that with a baby on the way,” and she laughed. The mare did need some of the loose hair scraped from her sides, and she was contented with the attention.

The woman hoped, after spending the majority of the day preparing the mare, that the following day would go as smoothly as possible. She laughed remembering all of the other first work days on horses, realizing that no matter the animal in question, nerves always seemed to abound until a few days were under their belt. She did wish she had ridden in her c h i n k s, as that would add another element to the day.


----------



## gottatrot

I'll be very interested to hear how it goes today. 🌞🌝


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! I’m getting ready for my day. It’s still dark, which I know we often are going at, but today doesn’t start until eightish. I didn’t sleep very well. Lol. It’s interesting, because my feelings are very fluid about it.

I’m excited and nervous, and I think mostly excited. I’m sure I’ll be a lot further on the nervous scale as the day gets closer. I’ve imagined how it might go a million times now. I’ve known this would be the first job we did this spring, although I anticipated it being much earlier. So, I’ve had a lot of time for imaginings.

I think going to work is something Queen needs and has been needing for a while. I think she probably will flourish with a job. She is the type to appreciate thinking she’s accomplishing something, and she’s smart, so she’ll be thinking about it.

Yet, we can only guess as to how she will accept the scenery and the pressure. I wonder if she will be curious, which is a big part of her nature, or if she’ll be scared. I haven’t seen her scared much at all, so I’m not necessarily prepared to deal with her scared. I don’t know her response to overwhelm.

I am reminding myself that it’s always nerve wracking, and the first work days are more than often difficult. I’ve never had a first work day in spring, so horses have been a lot more ridden down before starting in my past. Yet, most of the time work changes them after a little while. They become more knowledgeable and steady. They have purpose and are less apt to overreact without thinking. Eventually two becomes three becomes four…


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

Every horse seemed hot as they saddled. Sitting in the pickup once they were all loaded into the pipe trailer, the woman’s father began speaking to them. “All animals are on edge today. If you are going to get bucked off, it’s not worth it. Let something break back, get your horse under control, and then go and get it. There are fences, so just be careful today.”

The woman looked over at her father, she understood what he said, and she felt love for him. Her response however was snarky, “Well thanks for that.” She knew he was right however, she just didn’t want it said out loud. Even Mama Pepper bucked and refused to be haltered several times that morning, threatening to hit the woman as she threw the halter rope over her head. A storm was brewing. The forecast wasn’t only for moisture, but also thirty mile an hour winds. It made sense that the animals were up, but it didn’t comfort her for the filly’s first work day.

She hadn’t intended to be ponied, so when she climbed into the filly’s saddle she walked her around. She was on edge, which was to be expected, but she decided to hand the halter rope to her husband. If he would only pony her to the cattle she assumed she would be fine. Cashman held the mare, dallied to his saddle, as she tried occasionally to take off. She wanted to buck or run or do something to ease her anxiety at the weather and the newness of it all.

The woman was as edgy as the mare, although she tried her best to keep it internal. She watched the oldest girl and her Bones. Bones, despite the weather, behaved perfectly. The heifers and their calves stampeded towards the big horse and the filly as the woman’s father roped a calf over the fence who had made a break through its wires.

They stopped the cattle, although when he man began hollering at them the filly panicked. She reared up and tried to run away, but reared again as she hit the end of the rope tying her to the big animal. He held her solid, and the woman hollered at her husband, “Stop with that noise!” It was a particular sound the filly disliked, but he ignored her as stopping the calves was more important in the moment than the filly’s panic.

They laughed when the cattle stopped and the filly eyed him widely, with her head held high. They continued on to corral the herd of heifers, and the woman bailed from her saddle to stop the confused and running calves. While she was off he made the noise that panicked the young horse, so that she could get a bit more desensitized to the sound and the chaos of work.

When the woman climbed back onto her they had the cattle through the first gate, and began pushing them through different corrals. The filly was wide eyed and surprised at where life had found her. Once they began sorting the dry heifers from the pairs, she seemed to come back down to herself, and the woman could have taken the lead back.

She watched as her girls filled in her missing spot. It was slick ground, and they worked the bucking sassy dries out carefully as possible. Bones and Zeus shined, as did their girls. It made her happy to sit and watch, and the young horse took all of it in. When they were left to hold herd, the woman was grateful she had yet to take her lead back.

Queen was confused at why they were left behind, and she called to the horses who went with the dries. Although worried, she managed to control her own anxiety much better by that point. Since the heifers were young and not yet used to the plan, they sorted them off of the calves footback, and the horses were loosed and tied to the trailer.

Once they were set up to brand, the woman’s husband offered his advice to her. “I don’t think I’d try and brand on her today the way the horses are.” Yet, her father gave her opposite advice at the trailer. “If she were mine I would brand on her.” She considered both of their opinions, and tied the little mare where she could see the goings on.

When her father told her to rope, her husband looked to her. “Are you going to go get Cash?” “No, I think I’ll ride Queen in there and see how she feels.” “Alright, if that’s what you think.”

Her oldest daughter was riding her father’s buckskin, and her mother was roping as well. She stepped into the filly’s saddle, pretending to feel brave. When she walked in however, the pretense faded and she felt alright. The filly spooked at a few of the objects she passed, and jumped high when someone stepped behind her, but she felt like herself again.

When the woman pulled her rope down, the mare seemed to melt. She knew about roping. Although she had never before pulled a calf, the woman felt positive about what would happen. The mare did not let her down. They roped a calf quickly, and the filly pulled it without fuss. She hung up for a moment walking past the dead man, but the man was there to help ease her mind.

She had no problem backing until the rope was tight, and she held the calf as calmly as could be expected. The wind blew the smoke directly into her face, but it didn’t seem to bother her badly. The rest of the calves were mostly bigger, and the woman threw her loop at a couple smaller babies before realizing she needed to be accomplishing more.

She was happy with the little mare, and she said she would swap out horses then. The man walked over and pet the mare’s soft neck. “I think that’s a good idea. She’s done perfectly, and it’s a good spot to quit her. She’s had to take in so much today.”

It felt good to step into the big beast of a horse’s saddle after that. She didn’t have to judge the size of the cattle, or worry when she pantyhosed one and it blew up bucking around the big horse. He was as calm as could be, and loved branding. She could now relax and enjoy watching her oldest daughter drag calves on the pretty young buckskin.

It seemed quickly that it was time to swap out again, and the man stepped into Zeus’s saddle to rope a couple calves before the younger daughter stepped back onto him to rope for her first time on him in a branding pen. Zeus did well, and when the girl climbed into his saddle they were unstoppable.

Bones was unhappy. He blew up tied to the trailer for the whole branding, and if one needed any extra entertainment they simply had to look over at the angry little sorrel. He was a difficult ride at a branding, fearful of the smoke and hot for the roping. The girl could not handle a fall, so there he sat, squealing and tearing up the gravel as he bucked and bucked.

It was nice however, watching the girls rope together and do so with such talent. They had wondered how giving Beamer away would effect the girls at brandings, but it seemed now that it was a good thing. The girls roped well, rarely missing. The oldest was intended to ride Cashman, but she was mounted well on the buckskin, and watching them together on the two yellow horses was a beautiful thing.

They finished cleaning up in perfect timing as the wind started to bellow around them. The woman was pleased with her little mare and her daughters. She had a small amount of disappointment in having had to be ponied, but the weather had worked against her, and it was successful in any case.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh my gosh!! I love this, big day for you guys!!!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @COWCHICK77! I was really happy with her branding. I wish it had gone a bit better gathering, but I guess that was to be expected. I was so glad husband was nice and pretty relaxed about the job and willing to pony her. She was danged hot. Lol. I’m pretty sure she would have been more than willing to hand me my tail for most of it.

I think she’d have been fine sorting, and she was really good branding.

I was especially happy with little girl and Zeus! He was perfect. He really hasn’t had a ton of branding experience. I’ve branded on him, but always just a few and swapped to Cash. He couldn’t be faulted for anything except the lack of withers.


----------



## gottatrot

Your story did not disappoint! With the weather and all the excitement, I think Queen did amazing. It seems to me that it would be easier for a horse to fail long-term with adapting to the branding rather than the gathering, with the smoke and ropes. Like Bones. So I would think that if Queen can adapt to that, then she will learn to tolerate the rest. I can see how a horse that is hotter with more energy might be more stimulated by all the cows and horses moving and running around. It was great to hear how the girls did with Zeus and Bones too. Plus Cash has come such a long way. He also is an incredible horse. 

I was laughing about how the yelling was scaring Queen. I remember once on the beach with Hero, he had seen and been chased by all kinds of dogs, but one day a dog chased us and the woman with the dog was screeching in a terrible way, and it was really spooking Hero. She wouldn't stop and I thought I was going to get dumped for a while. 
I was also remembering when the farrier thought he might hot shoe Amore, and the smoke from 40 feet away freaked her out badly. There was no way she could ever have tolerated having smoke coming off her own body. I'm very impressed you can take a young horse into the smoke and noise like that.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! You are perfectly right too. Gathering is really no big thing for a horse to learn. Yes, horses who are scared of cows have a hard and sometimes impossible time, but most take right to it after a couple times. I think it really was the weather, plus, all horses are hard their first day of work. Well, excepting Zeus of course. Lol

It’s actually easier to bring along a colt behind cows. There is so much reason for the movements you try and teach in an arena, so they seem to put things together really fast if they have any cow in them at all.

When all the cows run, most colts panic. I think they think that something is chasing them, and have a hard time realizing it is them. Lol. Even old horses get hot sometimes when all the cows run. Queen did really well that they all ran at her. I don’t think that bothered her too much. Everyone yelling was the biggest problem, combined on top of the fact she was so hot. She was bothered by seeing cows in other corrals. I don’t think she was scared of them, but it confused her or she couldn’t quite see them over the corrals.

Branding is a touchy thing to teach. I agree. I think I just felt confident about it because of how good she is with a rope. Ropes have never bothered her, and dragging things never bothered her. Plus, she enjoys torturing small animals. Yet, Bones has no problem dragging or roping, and brandings are very hard for him. It’s the busyness and the smoke I think. There is just so much going on!

I won’t say I’m great at taking a young horse into a branding pen. Truly I’m not. There’s a lot to think about, and I half struggle with roping and plow reining at the same time. That it went well was all her.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I am glad it went well. Lots of good imagery in that of you on Queen when your husband freaked her out with his yelling, and her being wild eyed.

What is the dead man, and what is pantyhosing? Urban dweller in a foreign country questions


----------



## Knave

Thank you @MeditativeRider! The dead man is in the pictures with someone at the peg (peg or fire is where you stand when you hold the calf). It’s the metal contraption over the calf’s head. Not a ton of people use them, it’s much more common to have a header put his rope on the front legs, or a rope tied to an inner tube staked in the ground which you put around the front legs.

The dead man is actually really nice once you learn to use it. It’s funny to watch people learn, because they often miss as the calf is drug by, or put their hand in the wrong part to pull it off and get fingers stuck (that’s not funny). The first time someone tries them they often hate them, but if you get used to it it makes things really easy.

Pantyhosing can mean two different things. When you rope a horse it means to rope the front legs. When you refer to it branding it means to pull your slack too hard and end up with the rope on the body instead of the legs. Like you pulled your pantyhose all the way up.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I forgot to mention, in my story, about how Queen handled my armitas. She did pretty well about it. I wore them once on her for pictures, but I chickened around about it then. Today I got on a little leery, and at home she kept biting at the fringe. Then, when I got back on after shoving the calves through the gate, I got on fast and in one of those hurried bail on type movements. The armitas flew up and fluttered, and she tried to take a jump before I was in the saddle. Then she jumped when I put my foot in the stirrup. Lol. She was pretty wide eyed there too, so I sat and pet her for a minute.

After that I don’t think she even looked at them again!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot there used to be a woman who came and helped us. She is the greatest thing, but really loud. Bones was like Hero. “Oh heck no!” Lol. We are all loud, but this was a different sort of loud. Cash was pretty watchy of her too. After seeing Queen, I imagine she would be about like Bones. Loud is not her thing.


----------



## knightrider

I was really excited about how Queen would do. I am proud of both you and Queen for getting through her first work day so successfully. I am so glad you are on Horse Forum!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! I’m glad we did too. It’s been hanging over my head pretty bad. Lol ❤


----------



## TrainedByMares

What excitement! Great pictures! I'm glad it went well!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares!


----------



## TrainedByMares

If you dont mind me asking, did you tie Bones high and tight to the trailer? I would have been a nervous wreck waiting for Bones to hurt himself or get in a jam somehow.


----------



## Knave

If course not @TrainedByMares. We always tie high, but not necessarily tight. Tight enough they can’t get their head all the way down, but not so tight probably as you imagine.

I used to get nervous about his nonsense. It’s just so common with him. He always bucks and self mutilates tied to the trailer at brandings. One time it was like 10 hours! This time it was a smaller branding, but big girl was amazed at how he was sweated up so terribly, and the horses who worked were dry as a bone.

The thing with Bones is that he never pulls back. It’s odd for a horse to throw such a tantrum and never pull the rope tight. He never has though. Since he can’t get his head all the way down, it’s unlikely for him to put a leg over it. It’s almost like, in his tantrum and anxiety, he never crosses the line of not being able to think at all. Even self mutilating, he seems to be somewhat aware.

This is why I don’t allow him to go to neighbor’s brandings anymore. I do worry about him hurting someone else. I also don’t allow my daughter to tie him up in town for the same reason. I imagine a child walking near him. He is just as bad there. If a person he knows is with him he is a lot better. My husband calls it his demons. It is too bad for him, and I truly feel for him, but I have to agree that they are his personal demons and I work to help him as best as I can to overcome them. Yet, I have to let him deal with them himself at times.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Thank you @Knave ! I should be spending more time tying Nicki and Jesse. Both of them can be pullers if they get nervous enough. Do you use a rope halter when you tie?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares no, I don’t use rope halters. I don’t enjoy tying the rope every time. Lol. I also have gotten into those halters that snap, and you don’t have to rebuckle every time. I didn’t know what that snap was for forever! Hahahaha

Cash had to get a big draft halter, and then when I bought Queen’s I wanted that snap. Bones’s halter is a hand me down. I don’t remember why, but mom and dad cleaned out halters and had a ton they gave us, and big girl liked the color. Zeus has one little girl bought for the colors.

Lucy used to pull back when we bought her, and husband used one of those tie rings and she got over it. Cash will pull back on occasion. He’s convinced there are monsters who live under the trailer, but always end up being cats and chickens. He doesn’t pull back to break it though. Queen never pulls a rope tight. Even when she came untouched she wouldn’t pull a rope tight.

Zeus and Bones get bored. At home Bones doesn’t buck, but he’ll untie himself and everyone else for a laugh. We’re always coming up with new and improved knots, and he always figures them out. Zeus will work at untying himself, and he does get legs over ropes and has learned the trick of wrapping the top of the lead over his halter to pull the halter off his head. Danged smart horses! Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

That is pretty funny! I feel bad for Bones though. I would probably give in and untie him and hold on to his lead myself, but I understand ,when the work needs to be done, you can't be babysitting.

Jesse breaks halters and lead snaps when she pulls. I use a rope halter and 3/4 inch rope with heavy stainless snap for her. She and Nicki both specialize in untying knots too. I double the knot but they work it out. You are right about horses! Lol


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I feel bad for him too. It’s the equivalent of being schizophrenic I guess. Yet, I also know that he leads a mostly good life. He’s one of my favorites ever. I was encouraged to put him down when he was a colt and I was surprised by what I purchased. Self mutilators are rare, and many find them too dangerous to keep around. They also thought I’d never be able to get him broke, and look at how he takes care of my daughter now.

So, although I do feel bad for him, I am also aware of how good he has it. He improved massively from the time I purchased him, and there are other things I just deal with, like his inability to act like a regular horse tied up. He self mutilates in the corral when he gets upset as well, but he and Zeus have been having a war, so right now if he goes a little crazy Zeus takes to fighting him and it is distracting. I don’t know what Zeus did to him, but they truly are mad at each other currently.


----------



## Knave

I guess he wouldn’t work if I found it necessary to deal with all of his episodes. At work I am working, and I don’t have time to handle it. I guess that is why I am okay with leaving him to deal with his own demons.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Bones, Zeus and Queen

Wind was forecasted for the day, but it still carried a warm feeling when the woman walked outside to help her husband load the older milk pen calves. With the addition of the new baby, it was time for the big heifers to move into the heifer herd. They then tore down the corral for the man to clean it out, as it would soon become what they were calling “Lucy’s maternity ward.”

The woman decided rather than ride while the tractor work was being done, that she would work on trimming the horses in her schedule. She had intended to get the job done the prior week, but an illness had kept her from doing so. With work starting up, she wanted their hooves to be at their best.

She started with Queen and Cash. Queen was the easiest horse on the place to trim, and Cash the most difficult. Often she did the big horse first, but she decided to play a smarter game, and get the filly done first. As she expected, the little mare was light and simple.

The big horse leaned his weight on her, and she complained to him freely as she worked on his equally big hooves. She needed to make some changes to his feet, and so it took her longer than she hoped. It also wore her down.

She broke for lunch and talked herself into bringing Zeus and Bones in. Instead of bringing them both at once, as was her routine, she brought Zeus in alone. He had the perfect hooves, and without much growth, combined with the moisture in the corral and the new rasp, his trim went quickly and easily.

She listened to a book through her headphones as she worked, and when she caught Bones she could see the little mare was angrily calling to her. She was not used to being left behind by the woman. The woman smiled at her as she brought in the little sorrel and went to work.

When she looked up from her job, she saw the horses were running, excepting Lucy. She thought to herself, “they must be enjoying their new hooves,” and went back to what she was doing. She didn’t know what made her look up again, but when she did she saw the filly outside of the corral. The little mare was running fast, with her head and tail high. She knew she had jumped.

How the mare cleared the fence she did not know. She had jumped it once before in a panic when the big horse had broken loose outside of the corral over his fear of antelope, but in that moment she had been afraid. Now she was simply jealous and throwing a tantrum.

The oldest daughter was home sick, and she came out of the house as the woman walked to where the filly’s halter hung. “Did you see her jump?,” the woman asked her. “She jumped! How? I just thought you lost her!” “Well, she is an athlete.” The girl thought about this and laughed, “That will come in handy cutting, but not when you get bucked off.”

The mare ran through the pivot, back into the yard, and around the outside into the hay barns where the man saw and stopped the tractor to get out and help. “Did you see her jump?,” the woman called. “She jumped! I thought you just let her out.”

The girl, in the meantime, scooped out a bit of grain and shook it. The filly had scared herself with her running, and the sound only frightened her. The woman grabbed a grain pan, and the girl poured it in. The woman walked near to where the mare was running, but she didn’t stop to see what she had. Then, the little mare ran to the spot where she was always tied to the trailer, and she looked at the woman.

She smiled at the filly, tossed the grain bucket down in her spot, and slipped the halter over her head. Bones was bucking, and the girl scolded him, “That’s not helpful Bones.”

The woman began looking over the mare for any cuts, and saw none until a patch of blood on her back. “Oh, blood,” she said to her daughter, and then laughed when she realized it was her own. She had rasped her hand somewhere along the line. “Well, she looks fine.”

They walked the fence line together, the woman and her daughter. They found the tracks where she jumped, and not a hair on the fence. “It looks like she cleared it just fine,” the woman said to the girl. “I just don’t know how she did it,” the girl replied, “she’s a dream english jumper I guess.” Her mother laughed at her assessment, and they made their way back around. “Thank you for trimming Bones,” the girl said as she made her way back towards the house.

Bones took a while to settle as the woman went back to work, and she left the filly tied next to her until she was done. The little mare had made it clear that she could no longer work with other horses and leave her out.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh that Queen!! You are going to have your hands full.


----------



## TrainedByMares

How high can she jump?


----------



## Knave

No joke @gottatrot!

@TrainedByMares definitely 5’. I’m thinking she may be able to jump higher. She jumps effortlessly and like no horse I’ve seen before. Bones can jump, but not like her. One of the first times I ponied her out she decided to jump a grease wood. She flew next to me. She was so high she could have jumped Cash and I!


----------



## Knave

The H brace is the lowest piece of the corral. No other part is under 7’.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Wow! She cleared 5 feet?! She is good!


----------



## Knave

She is good @TrainedByMares, but I hope she never decides to show me unless I ask her to. Lol. I know she can buck too, so whenever she threatens me I am on edge.


----------



## gottatrot

She is going to be like my friend's mustang Loki. They had to cover all their water spigots in the field because he goes around and turns them all on. I told her it is her fault for naming him after a trickster. And you named your horse _Queen_!


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot. She would probably do that too. My husband gave me such heck over that name. She came and was so wretchedly mean to everything, and he said it was my bad for the name. What did I expect? Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

I think she is a Queen!


----------



## Knave

Improvement photos and some fun on a hot day!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

When the oldest daughter went out to catch her Bones for the day of work, her mother had yet to catch Queen. Queen saw the woman catch the big horse, and in her mind she always went second. So, as the girl opened the gate, she bucked and barreled across the corral. The girl hollered at her, but before she could shut her down she kicked Bones in the jaw.

The girl was angry with the filly, but her little sorrel looked none the worse for wear. After her mother caught the filly, she left her tied to the trailer as she did her milk cow chores, and the girl saw her kick at the big horse tied next to her. When the woman walked back over she warned her, “Good luck with Queen today; she is on one.” “Thanks for that,” the woman joked to her, and they saddled all of the horses brought in.

The woman found her anxiety building as they drove closer to the ranch. When she led the filly from the trailer, she looked a lot calmer than the prior trip. The woman still handed the lead over to her husband. It was the day to gather and brand lefties, and they were notorious for trouble. The mare seemed hot on the way out, but still felt as though she were thinking things through. As they made their way around the lefties, the cattle broke for the bottom of the pasture, as they always did.

Eventually around them, they pushed them to the gate, where something hit the opposite side gate and broke it down, and a group of the cattle ran through into the open side. The woman’s father broke into a run when he saw the wreck, and the man threw the filly’s lead to the woman as he also ran through the wrong gate. The woman and the girls stayed on the side of the lefty pasture, to turn the cattle back when they brought them.

The filly was good, but when her husband returned she again gave him the lead. Now the lefties stampeded in opposing directions, and everyone began yelling and making their noises to turn the cattle. Queen got tight and wide eyed, and she wanted to run, but another part of her focused on the cattle, and she wanted to do her part.

Once they had them through the few pastures and into the arena, the woman took the filly’s lead. She kept the outside, and helped to sort the pairs brought out on her own. She never did give the man her lead again. They separated cows and calves, and the filly tried her best to understand the job. It was a high pressure situation, where the woman had once made a mistake with Bones.

That mistake still showed its consequences, and the little sorrel was rearing up and down, occasionally kicking up, and the oldest girl was on the verge of panicking. She couldn’t hit her head again, and she couldn’t get the horse’s mind back. The woman tried to talk her through dealing with the horse from the filly, while she also managed to do the job in front of her. The filly shined, and the woman was floating in the happiness of it.

After they sorted a few more pairs out who would join the lefties, it was time to brand. The woman started on the filly. The calves were much larger than the heifer babies she had last drug. She did wonderfully though. She got a bit nervous at the weight, but she held them well with only a few bobbles of nerves.

After a few calves she stepped off and loosed the saddle, and got the big horse. He was spectacular to rope on, and she was again able to focus on her girls. The big girl was struggling with the buckskin, and she offered her a trade, but the girl did not want to insult her grandfather, so she continued on with his horse. The younger girl was struggling herself. She missed several loops, and missed her slack on others. She drug her share of calves, but frustration with herself had her in tears.

“We all have those days,” the woman reminded her, but the girl couldn’t pull herself out of her slump. Once they finished and ate lunch, they bridled back up to push the cattle back into their corral. The woman intended to give the man her lead, but a calf broke through the fence and he had to run out.

The woman was grateful that she never gave him the lead back, for the filly was perfect for the short drive. The younger girl and her grandfather began teasing about racing their two horses, and the woman hollered at them to not do it, but they decided to at least trot race back to the corrals where they had to let out the heifer pairs. Despite the woman’s concern, the filly barely looked at the horses leaving. She was beginning to understand she had a job, and the woman was so proud of her.


----------



## Knave

Mama and her corral are clean finally, and Itty Bitty is growing.


----------



## knightrider

Wow! You and Queen are on your way!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! Today I feel like it!


----------



## gottatrot

Hooray for Queen! She just had to "kick" start her day. Your posts put me on edge until I get to the end. Zeus got to have his tail braided too. I just love seeing the Fjord working cow pony.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot she has been playing with different hairstyles with him a lot. lol. I like watching them work too. He’s just so focused on the job, and I feel like he’s pretty darn safe.

I feel on edge until the day is complete too! Lol. I kept wanting to say to husband, “Queen is doing really good,” but then I was afraid to say it out loud.


----------



## Txshecat0423

What is on the Mama cow’s back legs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txshecat0423

And glad to see Queen is doing so well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423. Those are milking hobbles. They are the bomb. Lol. She doesn’t usually require the hobbles anymore, but this is an odd year for her. I didn’t dry her up. I’ve heard that milk cows get cranky when they’ve milked for too long, and I can definitely see that in her. Her own calves and that fall leppy were almost a year old. She cycled so late that I chose to keep her milking for this year’s leppies rather than have her calve so late.

She cycled in October, and a cow takes nine months. So, she wouldn’t have calved until July. I decided to keep her in and breed her in May, for a February calf. Then, if she’s late the following year it won’t be as late.

They say milk cows always end up off schedule. I think it’s because they put so much into milk.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I feel on edge until the day is complete too! Lol. I kept wanting to say to husband, “Queen is doing really good,” but then I was afraid to say it out loud.


I've thought about this for several days. When I was in college, I decided to stop listening to my mom's advice about this sort of thing. My mom used to say, "Don't get your hopes up." I decided that I'm not so fragile that I can't enjoy hoping for things and then live with the disappointment when it doesn't turn out the way I hoped.

When I first started riding with my neighbor, he hated for me to say that something was going well, that it would jinx it. I told him that it would bring the good part to us rather than jinx it. Fifteen years later, he says he agrees with me, but I can see him wince when I tell him how good his horse is doing.

I know that some people denigrate the book _The Secret _by Ronda Byme, but I think there might be something to it. That you can attract good things to you by thinking good things. You might enjoy that book, even if you want to take it with a grain of salt. 

My final idea is a quote I love by Barbara Kingsolver. 

*“One of the very first things I figured out about life...is that it's better to be a hopeful person than a cynical, grumpy one, because you have to live in the same world either way, and if you're hopeful, you have more fun.”*

Just some thoughts I had, not meant to be pushy. Hugs!! Love your journal!


----------



## gottatrot

I like those thoughts, @knightrider. I need to have you around to retrain me. I'm not really superstitious, but dang it can sure seem like when you say something out loud, then you sort of jinx it. When I look up Murphy's law, there are superstitions that inanimate things have a sort of malice toward humans, and that there is a perversity in the universe. 
Now I tend to be an optimist, and I believe that if you do something with a will and courage, you're likely to push yourself into new realms and be able to do far more than you imagined. I also believe that in general the world tends toward chaos rather than that everything is heading for nirvana. If I stop cleaning my house or maintaining things, they get dirtier and break down and don't turn into better things. But is it helpful to focus on the negative aspects of life? Not at all. 

We tend to remember the times we said things out loud and then the opposite happened. I remember well saying out loud that Amore had never kicked another horse, and then she kicked a horse that day. I remember a friend saying she hadn't fallen off a horse this year, and then she fell off that day. At work people are not allowed to say "It sure is quiet in here tonight," because the belief is that then the patients will all go psychotic or need medical intervention. 

But of course everyone has a bias to remember the times they said everything was going well, and then it didn't. I've probably said horses were doing well and it was a beautiful day a hundred times for every time I said something positive and then a horse spooked or fell down or got sick, or a sudden rainstorm rolled in. I guess I've thought it a funny joke, but honestly it does make one focus on the idea that bad things are bound to happen, and as in that great quote, the same things will happen either way, so why not see the negative things as small blips on a fun and happy time rather than imagining everything is bound to turn out badly?

I know a few people who had a dog for 12-15 years of joy and loving happiness, and then went through the sadness of the dog's death. They choose to focus on that sadness and will not have another dog, rather than realizing that another dog will give them many more years of love and joy. To me that seems so backwards and upside down. Let's not drive cars, because sometimes we get into an accident. Let's not have horses, because they're bound to get sick and injure themselves. 

Not only that, it's sort of fatalistic to think bad things are going to happen if you are positive. What would be more helpful (speaking of myself), would to be to understand that bad things are bound to happen, but to trust ourselves to find a solution. If a horse acts up, we'll figure out how to deal with it. If a horse gets sick, we'll help them get better. Anyway, rambling on but it was some great food for thought, @knightrider.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think that is great advice. I have been working on it, truly I have. I think I often start work with a bit of pent up anxiety, and I’ve been trying to let it go and replace it with joy. There is so much joy in cow work. It’s not so much negativity I look at things with as you might assume, but nervous energy.

I also realize we bring a bit of the day to it. So, my anxiety doesn’t help anything, and either way we accomplish the job, but my nerves dampen the joy of it. We are all high strung in my family, but I think I can be more than most.

I will read your book. I’ve been reading one that has been pretty helpful with my nerves. I don’t think they benefit anything, and this book has been explaining to look at that feeling with curiosity. It says anxiety becomes a habit or an addiction, and isn’t a personality trait, so if we see what it results in we will actually turn away from it.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I agree with you about seeing people look at the sadness of something, or expecting the negative part rather than all the great parts after something bad happens like the loss of a dog. I am like you in thinking to get the new puppy or colt! Lol

I don’t think I’m generally negative. I think I’m optimistic and positive, but I really am an anxiety attack ready to happen. Lol


----------



## knightrider

@Knave, since you also did dangerous stunts when you were younger, did you practice visualization? I read about visualizing a performance years ago in Equus magazine, and started practicing it, especially before a joust/sword fighting performance. I didn't like anyone talking or interacting with me for about 5 or 10 minutes before I was scheduled to go on because I wanted a quiet mind and then visualize how each stunt would go. I found it really helped me a whole lot, I mean a WHOLE lot. Pretty much, the performances would go the way I visualized them.

When I'm on a horse that is acting out, I start imagining riding up the driveway or through my gate coming home, congratulating myself and my horse for how well we got through the difficult ride. I remind myself that we can do this and that it will be successful. So far, it has worked out super well.

A lot of people scoff at _The Secret, _and it does oversimplify a lot of things, but at the same time, why not expect the best? If you don't get it, at least you tried . . . and enjoyed hoping for it.

Whenever I am in a training situation, like loading a difficult horse, or mounting a colt the first few times, I visualize how great it is going to go. I think it helps quite a lot.


----------



## Knave

I see where that doesn’t add up, being positive and being anxious. One assumes that I would be expecting bad outcomes to be nervous, but it isn’t that. I just get nervous, more like an anxiety disorder. My stomach is bad. Lol

I can’t visualize @knightrider! I can tell myself a story, but I have no visual ability. I can’t “picture” anything. That is simply black for me. I couldn’t understand when I was little and people tried to tell me to picture things. I have no visual memory either of course. I have to tell myself a description about what someone looks like or a place, and remember it like a test.

So, I do try to tell myself positive stories about what may happen. When I am in a situation like you described though, I am completely in the moment. I am thinking about what is happening, not what will. I do remind myself to try and relax my body.


----------



## Knave

Now there is an Itty to go with Bitty!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

The weather could not seem to decide between windy and cool or warm. Dust devils rose in the air in their small imitations of tornados in random locations of the pastures. Baby calves, who had never before seen horses, bounced to the riders to see what they were about, with the bravery then mustered, they ran in the opposite direction as it faded quickly.

The riders worked their way through the greasewood infested meadow. Queen wanted to go faster than the big horse allowed her, but she overall seemed attentive to the goings on around her. As good as her footing always seemed to be, she struggled in the turtle heads of the meadow occasionally. She couldn’t seem to understand how to make her way through them easily.

A long dead cow had the big horse worried as they brought the big herd together, and the filly at his side took on some of his nervous energy. It was then that things were coming together, and the hollering at calves began. Queen was tense and high headed, but she held herself together until the man pulled his cowboy hat off to shake in the direction of a calf. The combination of the hat, the loud noises, and the chaos of everything running was enough for the mare, and she tried to squirt out, running sideways with her eyes wide.

The man caught his dallies, while his wife scolded him. “What did you think was going to happen?,” she asked half cranky. “I thought I’d turn that calf,” he laughed back at her. Excepting for that moment, the filly would have been fine for the woman to ride alone.

She focused on the job, and pinned her ears to bite the babies who defied her. The two horses the girls rode did well, despite Bones’s hatred for the greasewood and the meadow in general.

After they made their way through a few more pastures and into the field where the cattle would wait until the following day, the youngest girl and her mother were left with a sick calf. Queen enjoyed watching the calves run from the bottom of the field to the top like a school of fish. Her favorite part was when they came towards the sick calf and she was able to pin her ears and trot towards them, only to watch them run away as fast as they had come.

When the other riders returned from pushing a few calves who had poked through the barbwire back, a calf reached up to smell Bones’s nose. The girl squealed as Bones blew sideways and took a jump as she shut down his attempt at scattering. They laughed together at what he must have been thinking, and doctored the few calves in need, and rode back to the trailer.

It was a pretty day, and things went much easier than expected. It was not a traditional colt day, as often things went haywire. The woman felt blessed it had been so simple, and the filly had been such a fun ride. She ended the day looking forward to the next, when she would no longer have the big horse by her side to help her out.


----------



## PinkPrancer

I LOVE your calf photos 🧡 My old barn had cows (I don't know what type, I always thought Texas Longhorn, but looking up photos now I'm not so sure) and just before I left one of them had a baby and he was the cutest, tiniest thing. Something about calves are just so sweet and tender, and I love watching them wobble around and follow their mothers. 

Sounds like you had a wonderful day


----------



## gottatrot

The hat! I would have died. I was remembering when I forgot I was on a barely started horse and slapped a mosquito, and then had to ride the spook I caused. How funny about Bones and the calf too.


----------



## Knave

@PinkPrancer they are pretty cute. Itty (the new one) has the sweetest personality. She just loves people and makes me happy.

@gottatrot I’m pretty sure Queen and I both thought we might die! Lol


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

It was cold and cloudy when they mounted for work. The wind had already started, and yet the horses seemed mostly contented. The woman had the man pony her for the first job, because one of the last heifer pairs was on the fight. The filly was high headed and watchy as they trotted around the cranky new mother, but the woman felt that she likely could have maintained control alone if she had had to.

After the heifers were corralled, she asked her husband to let her run back for her big coat. She knew, standing in that corner, that she would be miserable cold if she didn’t have it. She offered the girls to grab their extra coats, but they said they would be fine.

It wasn’t long into standing in the corner that they wished they had taken her up on the offer. They kept their complaints to themselves however, as work was ahead of them. The filly quickly took to the job, now that she was on her own. The woman had wondered how she would do, for many colts struggled with impatience and worked themselves up standing and waiting for the cattle to be sorted out.

The filly however, paid attention to the job. She was happy to sneak into the side and help the buckskin on the tougher cattle. She pinned her ears and trotted to them, happy to bully anything in front of her.

Sorting the dries was always time consuming, and the woman finally decided she would take the snack from her pocket. The filly was focused, and she thought she could sneak it out easily enough. To get to the pocket in her under coat, she unzipped the side of the big coat. She had the snack out and took the first bite before the filly panicked.

The coat was bunched up, and the filly took off in a run away. The woman had her reins set loose on the filly’s neck and a snack in her hand, which quickly disintegrated. The man looked over “grab a rein!,” he hollered. Had she any time to respond it would have been “you think?,” with a laugh, but instead she reached for a rein and picked the mare’s head up in a one rein stop.

The filly immediately gave to her, and her hind end circled her now stopped front. The coat however was still bunched up, and she was still panicking. The woman tried sneaking her other hand over to push the coat down, and managed to do so as the filly eyed her wildly, running her hind around her front.

With the coat situated, the filly was able to calm back down. She maintained an edge for a time, and jumped sideways over another thing before truly calming down. “I lost my snack,” the woman giggled as her own nerves settled. “Lunch is soon,” the man laughed.

With the dries sorted, they drove them into a pasture where they would calve. It was lunchtime, and they tied the horses to the trailer and loosed cinches. After lunches were eaten they climbed back into the saddles of the waiting horses. It was now time to sort of pairs.

The woman took to the herd with her filly. It was another touchy moment, as oftentimes horses panicked in the claustrophobia of the herd. The filly did not. She calmly, and yet with focus, sorted out pairs as if she always had. The woman was thrilled with the little mare.

After they finished the pairs, they went down into the meadow and retrieved most of the tiny baby pairs they had to leave the prior day. Zeus and his girl ran out around the mamas taking their babies and leaving. Bones and his girl made their way around with the girl’s grandmother, and the man and his wife took the other side.

It was a good day, and they accomplished it quicker than they normally did. Everyone seemed happy, but the cold and wind also gave them a tired feeling. For the woman, it was a contented kind of tired. The youngest girl held the same sort of feeling, for she knew her and Zeus had done very well and she was proud.


----------



## gottatrot

Ha ha, too bad about your snack! I love your husband's helpful advice. That's the kind of help I give too. "Grab a rein!" "Try to stop your horse!" Yesterday it was "Drop the pole!" when Aria started spooking and DH was holding the pole up to her side. He was like, "I'm trying!"


----------



## Knave

Hahahahahaha @gottatrot! I think it’s natural to yell out the obvious in a bad situation. I know I do it all the time. Lol


----------



## Knave

Little girl just sent me this:








Yes, I was pulling on Queen’s head… this is because she climbs into water troughs, and this one would be dangerous.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> Hahahahahaha @gottatrot! I think it’s natural to yell out the obvious in a bad situation. I know I do it all the time. Lol


I have a whole list of useless things that people say, like "Drive safely" (as if you would drive carelessly if they didn't say that)


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus and Queen

When they left the trailer to start work, the woman half hitched the lead rope around the filly’s saddle horn. She wanted to leave it on in case it was needed, but hoped the time for ponying was ending. The filly seemed focused during the cool morning as they gathered up the pairs they had sorted for branding. The little yellow horse and his girl were keeping their side well, as were the other riders and the horses.

It didn’t take long to get the pairs onto what they called “the creek,” although the water had dried up a few years before the girls were born. The woman remembered the pond and creek fondly, as well as the meadows it once fed. The creek was full of water cress when she was a girl, and she had heard stories from her grandfather of the depression, and how his mother had sold the water cress in town along with milk.

Now it was a deep and dry ditch, and the old dirt bridge was still how they crossed it. They dropped as many calves as possible on the creek, and a cow who belonged to the youngest daughter. The cow was cranky, and her calf needed marked so they would know it when they branded. Queen was confused and almost annoyed at why they left the calves, and tried to turn back to gather what they had left.

She watched when the man roped the calf and the cow got on the fight. The woman’s mother yelled when she came at her horse, and through the excitement the filly studied what was happening. The woman and the girl stayed at the bottom of the creek to push the babies up once the cow was taken out. “Don’t get hit by her!,” was yelled more than once, and both of them watched her warily until she was in with the other cows.

The filly and the little yellow horse seemed unfazed, although they watched the cow. They pushed the babies up to the relief of the confused Queen, who now thought things were again righted in her world. They sorted out the rest of the cows off the calves, and the filly started getting big headed. She particularly enjoyed going after specific cattle, and was a bit hard to keep from going into a dramatic attack mode.

With her pride stoked, she took a turn at trying the black horse before being told that still was not allowed.

The girl, her mother and grandmother were the first up to rope once they were set up. The woman started with Queen, and she did well. She seemed to be beginning to truly understand the job. She was quickly replaced with the big horse however, because the job needed to be done and there were lots of big calves to rope.

The girl roped well on Zeus (the oldest daughter was gone for the weekend), although they argued a bit about facing up. At one point the girl roped a big bull calf and came very close to being drug out of the saddle. Her father ran and grabbed the weight of him right as she was losing the battle of staying on, and she righted herself laughing.

The big horse was excellent, and the woman was able to watch without thinking about much excepting roping. She watched as a wreck almost took place, when her mother pantyhosed a big calf who bucked around right as the girl legged another calf. The pantyhosed calf ran under the legged calf’s rope and both horses had calves under their necks, and somehow it all righted itself before it should have.

After a round of calves the woman swapped with her husband. It was his first time to really rope on Cash at a branding, and she was proud, knowing he would be pleased with the big horse. They drug calf after calf, and the big horse slept at the peg. He was the perfect branding horse.

After lunch the woman was back on the big horse and had the best time roping with her father. It was rare they were both horseback together in a branding trap, and they competed at who would bring in the most calves. In the end he beat her by two, and she teased it didn’t count because he brought in a couple of legged calves where she did not.

After they finished branding and cleaning up, they climbed back onto the now tired horses to push the pairs out to where they would stay until it was time to make the long push up the mountains. The riders often found themselves leading their horses to push the confused babies behind their mothers. Small calves didn’t respect a horse as a cow would.

The woman was grateful for the time she put into the filly’s groundwork. As she found herself running she would look up to see the filly running beside her, never pulling the rope tight, and trying her best to help whatever situation arose.

When she climbed back into the saddle to mother up the pairs, the filly suddenly took a jump and got nervous. The woman looked down to see that a stick had stuck her in the flank and surprised her. She quickly calmed and gave the stick a dirty look as they went to their spot. The man had left to go open the gates they would need with the next herd, but the filly never cared that the big horse was gone.

She didn’t seem lonely at all, and that pleased the woman, along with everything else she had done throughout the day. They had another herd to move up for the following day’s branding. One calf belonging to the woman needed marked, and her father headed it. The woman ran to flank the calf, leaving the filly with her daughter. The calf whipped the woman however, and she fought to try and flank the big animal, but couldn’t seem to get her act together.

Suddenly her father was down beside her, leaving his horse and the rope, and the woman almost lost the calf then. Her husband was trying to keep the cow from killing them, and her father knocked the calf down and marked it. “I guess now you beat me at that today too!,” she laughed.

A few calves panicked as they pushed them through the gate, and they lost them back into the pasture. Once they got the others through, the woman and Queen stayed behind to guard the gate and let them through when they came. Surprisingly it was cleaned up quickly.

The horses were grateful to get a drink after work, and Queen didn’t even try to climb into the trough, although the woman blocked her with a leg just in case. Everyone seemed happy to have one big bunch done, and everyone was pleased with their horses. The woman finally felt like she had accomplished her work on the filly without needing to be helped through any piece of the day’s work.


----------



## Txshecat0423

You must be just bursting with pride over how all these young horses are doing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gottatrot

Txshecat0423 said:


> You must be just bursting with pride over how all these young horses are doing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure! I was thinking, don't the young ones grow up fast when they get a job and get out into the world?


----------



## knightrider

What a great job! I am so proud of you and Queen! (and Cash and Zeus)


----------



## TrainedByMares

Great job, everyone!! I love hard workers who get the job done, both four-leggers and two-leggers! 

Why did the creek dry up?


----------



## Knave

Wow! Thank you all!! It’s funny @Txshecat0423, but I forget they are young, excepting Queen. They seem like such solid horses to me.

They do grow up fast with a job @gottatrot. Not all as fast as Queen seems to be coming around, but really they all seem pretty broke after two years of work.

Thank you @knightrider!

@TrainedByMares that is a very relevant question in my world right now… court cases abound. The simple fact of it is though, that the state over allotted water permits through the years because of something relating to failure rate. As pivots came into use, failure rate dropped significantly, but the allocations of water did not. Now, more water is pumped from the water table than is restored every year. The water has been dropping.


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Knave, Zeus and Cash are still relatively young, aren’t they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

They are @Txshecat0423. Zeus is coming 5 at the end of this month, and Cash is 6 this year.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> Wow! Thank you all!! It’s funny @Txshecat0423, but I forget they are young, excepting Queen. They seem like such solid horses to me.
> 
> They do grow up fast with a job @gottatrot. Not all as fast as Queen seems to be coming around, but really they all seem pretty broke after two years of work.
> 
> Thank you @knightrider!
> 
> @TrainedByMares that is a very relevant question in my world right now… court cases abound. The simple fact of it is though, that the state over allotted water permits through the years because of something relating to failure rate. As pivots came into use, failure rate dropped significantly, but the allocations of water did not. Now, more water is pumped from the water table than is restored every year. The water has been dropping.


@Knave that is too bad the creek dried up because of that. I'm sure it would have been beautiful to have on the property. Center pivot irrigation is popular in the areas we looked at possibly moving to before we found our current place and that was a big factor in our decision to stay in this region. Peoples wells were running dry and I could not imagine what I would do if I bought a place and the well ran dry because some factory farm sucked the water out of the ground.

We have too much water where we are. You don't need to irrigate crops here,just wait a day or two and rain pours down it seems. If I could, I would send you some! Lol


----------



## Txshecat0423

Knave said:


> They are @Txshecat0423. Zeus is coming 5 at the end of this month, and Cash is 6 this year.


I thought so…youngsters! I’m impressed by their work ethic and maturity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

I’m sure some of you remember that we were supposed to purchase Zeus from little girl next year by helping her to buy a vehicle in trade.

Well, she has decided she doesn’t want to sell him to us. Lol. She doesn’t want to sell him at all, which benefits us because he will stay here for some time, and vehicles are insanely expensive and I thought she might end up having to sell him to someone else. She said she imagines raising her children on him some day, and that money is only worth so much.

@TrainedByMares wells have to be dropped more often than you’d imagine right now. It’s a sketchy situation. I wish you would send me some of that rain!

@Txshecat0423 thank you! I am too. I am really pleased with our group of horses right now. They are all young and should have long and healthy lives working with us. There is not one of them I don’t like either.


----------



## Txshecat0423

Knave said:


> I’m sure some of you remember that we were supposed to purchase Zeus from little girl next year by helping her to buy a vehicle in trade.
> 
> Well, she has decided she doesn’t want to sell him to us. Lol. She doesn’t want to sell him at all, which benefits us because he will stay here for some time, and vehicles are insanely expensive and I thought she might end up having to sell him to someone else. She said she imagines raising her children on him some day, and that money is only worth so much.
> 
> @TrainedByMares wells have to be dropped more often than you’d imagine right now. It’s a sketchy situation. I wish you would send me some of that rain!
> 
> @Txshecat0423 thank you! I am too. I am really pleased with our group of horses right now. They are all young and should have long and healthy lives working with us. There is not one of them I don’t like either.


I love what little girl said about Zeus so much, about imagining her children on him. That touched my heart [emoji3590] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsms

The ground water issues are huge in Cochise County in Arizona. Commercial operations owned outside the USA drilling as much as 2,000 feet down, producing dairy, hay and nuts that are sold to China and Europe. 

"_There’s no cost for the groundwater other than the cost of drilling the well and the electricity to bring the water to the surface. That’s brought companies from California, Las Vegas, Minnesota, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to rural areas throughout the state seeking to exploit Arizona’s underground resource. 

Companies use Arizona’s groundwater to grow alfalfa, pistachios, pecans or other crops and then export some of the products to other states or countries. Cobb, a Republican representative from Kingman, said the Peacock Nuts operation is "mining our water."_"









These 7 industrial farm operations are draining Arizona's aquifers, and no one knows exactly how much they're taking


Investment funds and out-of-state companies have bought giant farms in the state. They're drilling deep wells to follow the water as aquifers decline.




www.azcentral.com





"_While pinning the decline of any individual well on a neighboring well or wells is next to impossible, evidence is mounting that the decline of the underground aquifer here has accelerated since Riverview’s arrival. The company has drilled about 80 wells in the Willcox Basin since January 2015, and added six more in the Douglas Basin, just to the south, since it started buying land there in October 2020. Most of the wells are at least 1,000 feet deep, and three are close to half a mile deep — deeper than any other well in the area. Many of them lie near Sunizona’s barren wells.

The company has purchased nearly 51,000 acres in the Willcox and Douglas basins, according to Cochise County land records, spending more than $180 million, nearly all in cash_."
















A mega-dairy is transforming Arizona’s aquifer and farming lifestyles


Minnesota’s Riverview Dairy has deep pockets and long straws.




thecounter.org





In retrospect, it may be a good thing we had to back out of our plan to buy a house near Dragoon AZ. In Arizona like most places, money talks and politicians listen! 😡


----------



## Knave

I liked what she said too @bsms. He really would be the perfect horse for small children; he’s just so good for anyone. He’s safe, and I love that about him, but he does whatever needs doing.

Yes, it is crazy here now. I love this place, but wouldn’t recommend anyone move here in the present time.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus and Queen

The day started off windy. Tired horses seemed to step out of the trailer before work had begun. Queen mosied out as an old horse would, and they commented at how well she had taken to trailering. It seemed old hat to the mare, although the times she had traveled by trailer could still be counted on one’s hands.

The woman again half hitched the lead onto the mare’s horn. She wasn’t ready to leave the halter behind, but she assumed she would be fine without it. They gathered the pairs easily enough, and Queen made her way up and down the old ditch without questioning the woman to go turn calves.

Once on the creek, they again dropped calves, and the mare found herself irritated. She tried to pin her ears and turn her head to push them up, and even humped up in her anger at the situation. It seemed quickly to pass that the cattle were up in the old arena, and the calves were able to be pushed into the small side corral. Once they were pushing them the mare again focused on the job. She couldn’t wrap her mind around leaving them behind when she worked so hard to get them there.

When they sorted the rest of the cows off the calves, she pinned her ears, curled her neck, and dropped low in the front, and challenged any cow who looked at her. The woman could feel the fun they would one day have cutting, as although the mare was obviously not bred to succeed, she had a talent and a drive for the game.

Once everything was separated and the corral was set up, the women all went in to begin roping. The woman was irritated that the first calf needing roped was the calf of hers who had whooped her so badly the prior day. It was a big feisty animal, and she did not want to pull it on Queen. Her father argued when she asked him to help the mare pull the calf from the ground. “I did not feed her all winter to drag calves myself.”

The mare did not struggle pulling the big calf in however, and held it well while they branded, earmarked, tagged and gave it its shots. After that she tried to pick the smaller calves to rope, and they were squirrelly and hid behind the bigger babies. She decided to swap horses earlier than she wanted, for they had much work ahead of them and the wind was forecasted to blow harder.

The big horse pulled calf after calf for her. She didn’t judge any based on their size, for the horse was built to pull anything, especially calves. She remembered back to his three-year-old year, when he was petrified of ropes and a mess in the corral. He was dangerous seeming, and her grandfather said to her, “There is not a thing I like about that horse.” She remembered crying over it that night, and she wished now he could see the big beast of an animal. Cash could not be beaten in a branding trap; there was not a horse alive better than he.

The girl struggled with her roping, and found herself frustrated. “It’s supposed to be fun, just look at it like that,” her mother tried to explain. If she had time she would have told her of The General, who was condescending and rude when she missed, and how it actually improved her roping. She started to think of missing as working on the horse, and it changed her attitude and improved her ability to get out of her own head.

The woman roped off the big horse until lunchtime, when she let her husband use him and rode her mother’s black horse for a round. She enjoyed roping with her husband, who also managed to beat her by two. They swapped after that round, and the man and his wife and daughter worked the ground while the woman’s parents roped.

After they completed the calves and cleaned up, they got back onto their horses to drive the pairs into the pasture where they would wait for their turn to go onto the mountain. This group of calves held the youngest in them, and they were difficult to push out. A couple ran back and one jumped into a water trough, breaking the float. Queen was herself desperate for a drink, but the woman pulled her away to continue the job until they managed to get the babies out.

When they finished, the mare tried to jump into the broken water trough herself, while the woman’s father had his arms sunk into the water trying to fix the thing. She was certainly grateful for the drink, and they all seemed happy to step out of the trailer at home. They had accomplished a lot in the past few days, and the woman thought they would be contented with the day off they had coming to them.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen do not appreciate the day off!! They have been whinnying and looking over the gate all day. Lol


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> there was not a horse alive better than he.


I loved reading this!


----------



## Knave

Lucy


----------



## Txshecat0423

Bless Lucy’s heart! My oldest child was born at the end of July…in Texas…and I had gained 40 lbs with her. I’m thinking I felt a little like Lucy feels….LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

@Txshecat0423 I’m pretty sure she has decided pregnancy is not her thing. Lol. It’s so funny seeing her big, because she’s always been a ganted up type of horse.

I was a big pregnant girl myself! With the oldest I gained 90 pounds, and I only made the day of 8 months. With my youngest I actually lost weight I was so sick, and I left the hospital smaller than I did when I got pregnant. A nurse was mean to me about fitting into my jeans. “You know that’s not healthy right?” It was another one of those “No, you think?,” moments.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

It was a cold night, and although the temperature wasn’t terrible when the woman saddled the two horses in the morning, the breeze made it feel cold. The horses were happy to go, but the woman could see that the filly was on edge.

Climbing into the saddle at work, the filly was wide eyed and watching anything she thought was out of place. “She’s just cold backed,” the man said “a cold night will do that to most two-year-olds.” They started out by gathering the newly purchased bulls, and the woman gave her husband the lead. The filly was too ramped up for the job, but she controlled herself well enough dallied to the big horse’s saddle.

The big horse had a dislike for the pen the bulls were in. When the woman rode him, she always dreaded the place. Focused on ponying the filly, he seemed to forget how everything in the lot bothered him. The woman wondered if it was as good for him as for the filly to be tied together.

They gathered the heifer pairs next, and the woman left her husband the lead. The heifers bucked and ran, and the filly made an effort to blow with them, but the big horse held her solid. Once they were gathered she took the lead back. The filly was on edge, but she knew the job and the corrals and focused on what needed done.

They tied them up to run the heifers through the chute for their final shots and dewormer, and then they doctored a few of their calves showing scours. They moved a few more cows around, and then stopped for lunch. When they climbed back onto the horses, the woman again kept the filly herself. She was determined that she needed a drink, and after filling up on water they drove the second group of pairs into the corner and sorted a few out to make their numbers for the first drive.

A calf the youngest daughter called Tippy caused them problem after problem, and the woman teased that he shouldn’t have been included for their first drive. They pushed the pairs sorted and the heifer pairs up onto the hill, and the filly seemed to focus on her job. The woman didn’t let her do it with much enthusiasm, because she knew she was on edge and would be difficult to bring back to focus.

The day went smoothly, and they loaded horses back into the trailer in the early afternoon.


----------



## Knave

Bones would like to publicly announce that he does not appreciate bath days.


----------



## TrainedByMares

That is so funny! Poor ol' Bones!


----------



## egrogan

Bones wins the internet today 😆


----------



## Knave

Lol @TrainedByMares and @egrogan! He has always hated baths since I got him. He’s better than when he first came. He would just throw himself on the ground over and over while I bathed him. He even hates rain. He hates puddles and water of all sorts unless it’s nicely contained in a trough.


----------



## Knave

Once, he literally spooked and ran because a cow peed.


----------



## gottatrot

The middle hoof salute!


----------



## egrogan

gottatrot said:


> The middle hoof salute!


I keep laughing at this one, because he looks totally calm and serene up front, and totally f-you in the back!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot he definitely made that clear. Lol

@egrogan the one that kills me is when he decided to just sit there pouting. He looks perfectly happy.


----------



## Knave

Queen (with a small bit of Cash and Zeus)

The day was beautiful when the woman and her daughter ran in the morning, and it was beautiful when she did yard work and the girl rode the little yellow horse. It was beautiful later when the woman decided to saddle the big horse and the filly, and it was still beautiful when she stepped into the fancy colored filly’s saddle.

They went straight to the place they called an arena, but was really a patch of worked up dirt next to the road. Often the woman worked the mare in front of the tack room before making her way to the arena, but on this day the mare held an almost lazy feel to her. The woman wanted to prepare her for the following day, when she would be taken on an adventure to a ranch in another valley for a big branding.

She didn’t necessarily plan on using the mare. This particular branding was chaotic, people ran around in droves, four wheelers were used to gather piled with more people, and many of the people had no experience around horses. That led to children and adults running behind them unaware of consequences. Sometimes they even ran the four wheelers right up behind a horse working to turn a cow. The cows were wild to boot. To top it off, they were now required to rope in one corral, and then drag the calves through a little alleyway into another corral to be branded.

Some of the people were handy, and the woman enjoyed them. She did not however feel the need to put the mare under such pressure. Not only would someone get hurt, but it would confuse the young animal and likely cause her stress that hung around and attached itself to branding.

She did plan on taking her however, and leaving her tied up at the trailer to watch the chaos. That she thought would benefit her, and there was a possibility she would use her to turn out, as oftentimes that was done by a few simple horsemen.

This was why she had saddled the big horse. She could depend on him, but she still wanted to ride him down. Her oldest daughter had asked to use him to rope, and she wanted him at his best. She did not fear the people, wild ropers, or even the four wheelers on the big animal. He seemed to enjoy traveling and seeing new things, and had always outperformed her expectations.

She thought about this, as she began the warm up exercises on the filly. Whirlwinds were picking up, and the filly watched them cautiously. Although no tumbleweeds could be found in their yard, the neighbors yard had patches full of them. Whenever one rolled onto the road the filly stalled and stared, worried.

The woman saw massive whirlwinds further down the valley, but they seemed more to the east, and she didn’t find herself particularly worried. Suddenly the mare stopped in her tracks and froze. Right across the road from them a big whirlwind was picking up, and it filled itself with tumbleweeds. The woman knew she was in trouble, and the filly began backing panicked as it blew towards them quickly.

There was nothing for the woman to do, and she tried to get the filly’s attention. She picked up her head right as they began being pelted with the giant pokey weeds and gravel. The filly blew sideways and tried to run, and the woman took her head away. Running with the wind would not help them, and in her blind panic they would run into something.

With her head taken away, and the shear panic with which her legs were moving, the woman had no question that they would eventually flip. Things slowed for her in a wreck, and she thought about it, knowing she was doing the only thing she could. Giving the filly her head back would only create a bigger problem.

Eventually, after what seemed like forever, the dust devil was just beyond them, and the last tumbleweed hit the mare. She stopped then, without flipping to the amazement of the woman. She reached down and pet the soft neck, and wild eyes looked at her. “It’s okay baby. We’re okay,” she cooed to the filly.

When she gave her head back to her, the filly jumped at every moving thing. She snorted towards the leaving dust devil, and occasionally ran a few backward steps. The woman was shaking. She could not seem to stop the shaking. She tried going back into the warm ups, but all around them little dust devils started and stopped, and the shaking continued.

“I don’t care anymore,” the woman thought, “I’m not riding in this. I’m not using her tomorrow anyways, and I have to stop shaking.” It wasn’t until they reached the trailer that the constant shivering seemed to subside. The filly was still eyeing every patch of blowing dirt she saw, jumping up at some. The woman felt as snorty as the filly as she unsaddled both horses.

The big horse gave her a questioning look. Why had he been saddled and not ridden? She pet his neck and told him “I just don’t care today. You’ll be fine.,” and led him back to the corral. At the gate he again questioned her, and she smiled and rubbed his big white blaze. His nose creased down the middle, and she liked to run her fingers in the deep hollow. “Sorry bud.”

The filly did not question being turned back loose. She eyed the hammock which had been flipped and taken in one of the whirlwinds. She was as happy as the woman to walk away from the ride.


----------



## egrogan

I guess that must be your first really big test together, and you both came out unscathed on the other side. Glad it was a good outcome and you're both ok!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @egrogan! I’ve been caught in several before, and mostly the horses just turn and hide their head. I think it was the tumbleweeds. She is always scared of them. Maybe they are her version of antelope. Up where she was born, there really aren’t any. Our yard doesn’t have any either. I am kind of a freak about keeping weeds out…

I’m glad we came out unscathed too. I was sure it would end badly.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Zeus (and a little Queen too)

The woman was first up to rope in the branding pen, and she pulled her cinches tight and bridled the big horse. The filly looked at her, worried about her new surroundings and that she was being left behind. The woman had tied on big leather saddle bags to her saddle, because she figured it was as good a time as any for her to figure them out.

The big horse sauntered into the corral, ever aware of his size. It was as though he knew he were important in a branding pen, and he had a pride about him. He was a little worried stepping into the second corral, and he whinnied at Zeus who he could see tied to the trailer. The calves scattered and the woman scolded him.

A few calves in and he settled into the rhythm of the day. The woman and the horse were on fire roping, and it seemed he almost never was without a calf dragging behind him or held tight at the peg. Roping well made anyone happy, and the woman visited with the other ropers and ground crew as it went along. Everyone seemed to be roping well, although one man was focused on roping a particularly fancy calf and struggled because of it. It made the woman smile to watch the older man, determined to catch the artistic little animal. It was an almost innocent thing to do, and although one often caught younger children doing the same thing, it was rare and adorable for an old man to do so.

When it came time to swap ropers, the oldest daughter climbed into the big horse’s reset saddle. She had never roped on him before, and actually done little roping at neighbor brandings in her life. It made her mother nervous, for she trusted the horse, but one could not predict how a horse and rider would get on together.

It took the girl a few tries to understand she needed to change her loop on the horse. He was so much bigger than any she had roped on before, and her technique needed to compensate. Soon enough she was dragging calves well on the big calm sorrel. Her parents smiled at each other; they were proud to show her off.

When her time to change was up, the younger of the girls asked to rope. She wanted to take the little yellow horse in. The couple talked. The big horse deserved a break, but the little horse did not tend to travel well, and they had wanted the man to rope on him first. The girl was adamant that she could handle it, and her father relented. “Okay, but if it gets out of hand I’m going to trade you.” “Okay, but it won’t.”

She stood around for a few minutes, while medicines were mixed and other people got their horses ready. The yellow horse danced around a little, and was fairly worried. He drew attention from the crowd around. Zeus always drew attention, and everyone discussed his hair cut and his looks. “I just love him! I want to ride him!”

The girl surprised her parents. She rode into the corral with the calves and drug them through the alley and to the peg time after time. The horse held the rope tight and strong, sometimes a bit too tight receiving her the occasional scolding. They were excellent, and again the couple was proud.

When it was down to the last few difficult and massive calves that had been avoided or missed too many times, the man stepped onto the little yellow horse. He showed off, roping calves out from under their heelers and playing around.

After the final calf was roped, the crowd took turns riding the little horse. He was ridden by a baby, and one of the men jumped on double with the oldest girl and they trotted the calves out. Another little boy rode him around a bit, and everyone enjoyed him. He liked being the center of attention, but was still ambitious as ever. The man laughed, “that horse did not get enough work today!”

(Most of these pictures are not ones I took, but a friend who takes excellent branding pictures.)


----------



## Dancing Arab

I absolutely adore these pictures! 😍😍


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Dancing Arab ! She always takes the best pictures. She has some sort of magic touch to it.


----------



## Knave

She catches little moments, like me babying that calf because I had to hold it after the tagger broke and ripped through her ear several times. Also, I love the picture most of the big girl and husband. It was before she went in to rope, and he was explaining to her about who to watch out for in the branding pen, who might get her hurt.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Great pictures, great story about great people and great horses doing great work! You should write a book, @Knave!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares! You made my morning! I keep waiting to see an update on your journal and have been missing one.


----------



## QHriderKE

Those pictures are fantastic!! I always love pictures of parents and kids or husband and wife visiting and going over game plans/giving and receiving advice before the roping starts. It's such a special moment!


----------



## Knave

I think so too @QHriderKE! I got sent another set today by my sister-in-law, who is a renowned photographer.


----------



## Knave

So, here is a crazy update for you all. Queen’s weight was bugging me a lot. I know some of you knew I wondered if Cash bred her. He has no nuts, but acts for sure like he does and I can’t see any sign of him ever having been cut. Still has a sack, no scarring, etc.

I decided to buy a pregnancy test I saw some people talking about on here. It confirmed she is pregnant. Now, imagine that big colt growing in her! Wow! Not something I would have done.

I am going to ask them to pay for his surgery this winter. It’s not that I don’t like him, and I have perfect control of him, but I don’t need him breeding my horses! Oops!


----------



## Dancing Arab

Wow! I’d love to respond with a huge paragraph, but ”wow” pretty much sums it up 😂


----------



## Knave

@Dancing Arab I am still mind blown. I mean, I know I thought it, that’s why I bought the test, but I expected to be wrong.


----------



## egrogan

Oh no! Now what happens? I can't recall when you thought this happened, but I suppose too late to abort?


----------



## TrainedByMares

I have been keeping Nicki off sweet spring grass as much as possible but I think she has gained some weight and it had me thinking about your situation with Queen. Now you know for sure what is going on. 
So, what do you think the foal will be like?


----------



## Knave

@egrogan yes, it would be too hard on her. Plus, I feel for the unlikelihood of it all, that God must have a plan for this colt. That is if the test was accurate. It says 97%, but it is hard not to question it.

What happened was simply that Cash was servicing her. I was unhappy because I thought he was too big for that nonsense, and I put her into a separate corral for the duration of her cycle. She never came back in. I just questioned her weight because she never cycled. That is fair, since horses don’t cycle in winter, but she still hadn’t. Plus she has this weird pouch in front of her bag.

I guess there is the one in a million crypt who holds his testicle in just the right place that he can on occasion drop it. I don’t know. It’s something weird like that. Lol

@TrainedByMares I think it will be Cash’s, but would be so excited to see a Bones baby. I think it will be even tempered and big, and I think it will probably end up making a solid ranch horse. Husband thinks the cross will make a calmer horse than her. He would not be happy to see a Bones baby! He said it would be too hot and kill someone.


----------



## TrainedByMares

So you would keep the foal either way and deal with the training process as needed or would you sell a Bones baby?


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, hoping all goes smoothly for you! Do you have to pull her out of the work rotation?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I would definitely keep it and start it. I can’t see why it wouldn’t work to keep permanently, but if for some reason we didn’t get along I would sell it after a year or two’s riding, where it had value. I guess if someone came along and asked to buy it as a weanling I would think pretty hard on it, but I don’t see anyone chasing after a horse born from a mustang, no matter the father.

Now, I think Queen has been a spectacular filly, so I think she has the potential to be a great horse. I don’t hold that against the foal. I also have a lot of respect for Cash and what he brings to this place. He is a very good ranch horse. I wish he were more agile, but he does make up for it. Queen would hopefully add some more athleticism to the foal.

So, say someone saw everything I see and asked to buy it, I would think about it for sure. It makes more sense for me to get a couple years in though, see what it is, and then make the decision when we know more.


----------



## Knave

I hope so too @egrogan! She’s just so young in my opinion, and I am so pleased with her, so I really hope it all works out smoothly. I guess on the mountain she’d be bred.

With the cattle we choose our bulls for heifers very carefully. She would have bred at the same age as our heifers, actually a few months older. The bulls are called “calving ease,” and bred to produce small calves that gain quickly. Otherwise, the calves end up pulled and there are problems in the births. Hopefully that is not the case with horses. Cash does not look low birthweight to me!

I won’t pull her from work. I guess I’ll be faced with the thought if she tries to sluff like Lucy did, but I plan on riding her through. This was not a colt we planned for. Lucy’s foal is highly anticipated, and we did everything we could to keep it healthy and took her out when we saw issues. If it weren’t for the pee test, I wouldn’t have know anyways until she was really close, and I still am doubting it.

Queen seems much sturdier than Lucy anyways. I think I will ride her until fall, and then when she foals I will have to leave her home for fall work. That is disappointing for sure, but the way it lines up, Lucy will be weaned right as she foals, and she will be back. So, it won’t effect work that dramatically. I just will have to be back on Cash for that time.


----------



## Zimalia22

The filly will let you know when it's time to give her a break. 
What one has to keep in mind, she is used to this work. A good many of the cutting mares out there go to the finals show while in foal. They are used to the work, so it is not a big deal. Even when not working, they are still taken out and rode lightly as that's good for them as well. 

When we would breed a show mare of ours, we would take both her and the foal to where we practiced at. The foal would stay in the trailer, and we'd work the mare. Its all in preparation. We'd take the mare out of sight for a short time to start with, and then bring her back. The colts got used to it, so was not a big deal. You can do it that way too. It helps cause you don't have to wait for weaning to put the mare back into use.


----------



## Knave

@Zimalia22 I’ve been thinking about that. The problem with most of our fall work is that it is on the mountain. I wouldn’t personally mind just letting the foal tag along at work, once it was big enough. I think it’d make a better horse. Yet, there is a trailer issue. So, we take three trailers for weaning (we wean on the mountain), and then make however many trips required to drive the calves we get that day home. So, the foal would take up trailer space and be a problem that way.

Once the cows were home, I could take the foal and let it trail along or stay tied to the trailer. So, I probably will keep riding her, but not at work on the mountain. I’ll arena ride her during that month and a half or so.


----------



## bsms

If it makes you feel any better, Trooper was an unexpected horse born 6 months out of the regular timing. The stallion broke down one fence and then mated a mare thru another fence - where there is a will, there's a way! Sounds kind of owwwyyy to me though. Anyways...they weren't sure the newborn foal would survive the winter but he did and 20+ years later he's carrying my wife around....


----------



## Zimalia22

@Knave, did you read the story of Joe Reed P3? it's in the Quarter Horse section. You might find it really interesting.


----------



## Knave

@bsms I like stories like that! I keep thinking about Nuisance and how she ended up being Grandpa best or second best horse.

@Zimalia22 I didn’t! I’ll go read it.


----------



## knightrider

Zimalia22 said:


> @Knave, did you read the story of Joe Reed P3? it's in the Quarter Horse section. You might find it really interesting.


I read it and liked it very much. Thank you for putting that Joe Reed story up, @Zimalia22 . So Cash really is a stallion. He told Isabeau he was, but that you didn't think so. What amazing news today. I am flabbergasted.

My Isabeau was conceived when her dam was 18 months. She foaled Isabeau out at 30 months. Isabeau's mother rejected her because the dam was just too young. She went on to have many quality babies and took good care of them. I've always wondered if being crammed into a baby mom made Isabeau a little bit crazy. Of course, Queen is much older and I'm sure she'll do fine. When is she due? You saw the breeding, right?


----------



## Knave

I did see it @knightrider. I was dying my mother’s hair. The other times she cycled I hurried out and moved her, but I couldn’t step away from Mom’s hair, and he serviced her several times during that hour or so.

I didn’t write it down though! I tried to look back through this journal to see if I wrote about it, but I guess I didn’t. I really have no idea except to say it was fall time.


----------



## Knave

It’s too bad Isabeau was rejected. For some reason I can’t see Queen doing that. She’s very mentally mature. She seems a bit kinder to babies, and I just have a feeling if she foals a live foal she will take care of it.


----------



## Zimalia22

I had a young maiden mare foal years ago that while I don't believe she rejected her foal, it was still driven off and away from her. It was a horse colt. He attached himself on to some geldings, and that's how I found him, when they came in for water. 
I got him split off and figured it wouldn't be hard to figure out who the dam was. It wasn't, I had several mares due all about the same time, and this maiden was the only that was not still packing one.
So I got her in. She wanted nothing to do with him. I use a stock whip when handling a lot of horses together, it helps keep them away a nice distance, makes it safer for me. So anyway, the mare was used to me with a whip. 
I was trying to get her to allow the foal to nurse, but she wasn't having it. I laid a good one across her rump and she thought better of the idea. Oh you should have seen her stand there and grit her teeth! But, little one got a good nursing from it. 
So from then one, I would go out about every 2 hours and stand there and shake my whip at her. She would allow it. By the 2nd day, All I had to do was just show up. Then, by the 3rd day, it was all over, they were a pair. 
I kept them in another few days, just to be sure. When I turned them out, all was well.
That mare went on to raise me several really nice foals. Never had another problem.

The point is, sometimes it doesn't take much for another horse to take a foal away from a first timer. Mares can be on the timid side with their first ones. But if you get them in, it can be fixed. You just have to force the issue, and be the stronger one, stronger than the mare.


----------



## Knave

@Zimalia22 I enjoyed that image. It sounds like heifers!


----------



## gottatrot

I am so shocked! But I think you have two very good horses, well built with good minds. You will have a very nice foal. 
It is hilarious though that Cash told Isabeau he is a stallion. Lol.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I knew he was convinced he was! Lol


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Zeus (and Partner too)

It wasn’t a day for colts, and so the man borrowed the little fat bay horse. He was a nice little horse, fond of people and hardworking. His only drawbacks were that he was afraid of cows, which he controlled for the most part, and that he was out of shape.

It was a day that sometimes was hard. It was always long and a lot of work, but sometimes it was a struggle. They started in the dark, and when they opened the gate the cows did not rush the dump as they often did. Instead they had to be pushed until they hit the dump. Three calves climbed into the junk pile, and the woman rode the big horse up to spook them out.

He was careful about what was on the ground, but the woman felt comfortable being back in his saddle. He felt broke and calm, and seemed a regular old remuda horse. Once he spooked the calves out, the cows finally took off running, but in the wrong direction. The woman’s father ran to head them off, and she was quick behind him to begin pushing them back towards the brush beat trail they began the journey on.

It didn’t start easy. Calves turned and ran, and the first calf heifers took their own turns at trying to go back. The cows bogged down in the grass, and the horses worked hard. By the time it regularly slowed down, the rider’s voices were hoarse from hollering, and when the girl tried to talk to her mother, she didn’t want to talk back over the bawling cows to make herself heard.

Although they expected it to go easily after mothering up at the first point, it seemed they were still pushing their horses hard and making little time. Frustration brewed, but everyone tried. Zeus thought nothing of kicking cows off a neighbor’s dead pile, but Cash did not appreciate being in an area with dead animals strewn about. The girls complained with him of the smell that hung in the air, and the big horse snorted and spooked, thinking he must be in an area of war.

It seemed to be a long drive to get to the third mother up spot, but things settled afterwards. While they let the cattle sit, the woman noticed the older girl fell sleep in her saddle. The work of the morning and the prior day’s stress had exhausted her. The stress came when she was ran to by a bunch of younger children. A boy she knew was seizing, and she responded to it how she had learned in homeschool. She did so well, that when the sheriff arrived at the scene they offered her an internship, which she intended to take. It was hard for her however, and that had seemed to drain her. It was watching her sleep on her little sorrel that her mother understood how much it had taken out of her.

When they began again, the cattle were slow and still needed pounded forward, but nothing much seemed intended to turn around. They left a truck there the prior day for one rider to go back after the truck and trailer, and the man gave the little bay horse to the woman to pony. They discussed how he’d done, and he said he just didn’t understand how to ride the horse. He said he would quit him constantly, and the woman argued with him. “That horse is always ambitious. I don’t believe you.” “I just don’t know how to ride him.”

The girls’ grandfather convinced the younger of his granddaughters to swap Zeus and ride the little bay horse. She did so for some time, and when the man came with the trailer it was Zeus he loaded into it for himself. The girl laughed, “It is funny to ride a big horse!” Her mother laughed then too, “I don’t think Partner has ever heard that before!”

They did well together for a time, but when the girl’s grandfather roped a calf in front of her to load into the trailer that now followed, the little horse started to panic. “Don’t panic!,” the mother yelled to the girl who’s eyes were wide and scared. “Just calm down and pet him. If you panic it’s going to be bad.” The girl was able to calm herself and the little fat horse, and her mother asked if she wanted to trade horses. “Yes I do.”

Cashman was huge and round backed, and she told the girl to get on fast and smooth, and the girl struggled to even get her foot to the stirrup. When she put her weight into it she hung for a moment, fighting to get on, and the saddle rolled onto his side. “Get off! Danged it!,” the woman scolded before catching herself. “You have to get on fast.”

The big horse stood as she undid the now tightly placed saddle on his side. She put it back into place and pet the thick neck. “Be fast this time.” “He’s just so big!” She managed the second time to climb into the saddle, and the woman stepped onto the little bay for the first time since being care flighted out because of a mistake she had made on the horse.

Being on him she thought would bring him right back to her, and she stroked his sweaty neck. Quickly she found her husband wasn’t lying. She tried to get him to move as he once had, and he would quit her. It was frustrating, but they got the job done for a time.

She laughed when her father found a lid to a barrel. He flung it into the back of the herd, talking to it as if it were a dog. Cattle scattered, and he kept playing and laughing, and everyone’s spirits soared for the first time of the day. Partner worried for a moment, and she watched the big horse to see he was taking care of her daughter. The girl was quite handy on the giant, and they did their job without any hesitation. She looked to her older daughter, and the little sorrel seemed to laugh right along with the joke.

Eventually he put the lid into a brush, saving it for the following drive. The cattle were again slow, and the riders and horses worked hard. The girl complimented the big horse. “I’ve never ridden him really before. He’s really nice!”

Partner gave out soon. He was fat and the day was difficult, and he didn’t have much of anything left in the tank. The woman was flustered. She couldn’t get her job done well, but the horse was simply done. She asked her mother if she’d trade her then.

Her mother had never ridden the little fat bay horse, and she told her she’d like him, but he wasn’t going to expend much energy. It was a good time for her to get to know the horse. Surprisingly she said she’d trade, and that the black horse was also done. The woman found the black to be ambitious however, and they got along well. She watched her mother and the bay carefully, and they got along well also.

When they came to the last mother up area, the girl asked her father to get Zeus back. The woman trotted around the herd to see if her mother wanted the black horse, but she said no. It was the black horse loaded for the man then, and the woman and the girl felt relief to be back on their own horses in their own saddles.

It wasn’t far from that stop to the trap where they would stay overnight. Only a mile and a half stretched ahead of them, but it seemed to drag on. The calves were tired and didn’t want to go, and the riders were tired. Hail and wind came for a time, but was gone before the trap was in sight. The woman teased her father, “That horse looks to belong perfectly in a Larry Bute painting.” He laughed, because he knew she was right, and he said, “Well, he’s the only horse here who looks like he should be painted!”

It was a relief to get the cattle situated and finally eat a late lunch. They loaded up and drove to the ranch, where they needed to move the next bunch from one corral to another. Zeus didn’t want to get out of the trailer. “Nope,” seemed to be clear. He had been so tired at lunch that he held his head up with the side of the trailer as he slept. He wanted no part in another job.

They laughed at him as they unloaded him finally, and the others seemed less obvious with their disappointment, although it could be read in everyone excepting the little sorrel. They perked up when they saw the water trough however, and each took long pulls. It seemed they were surprised the job was so short, and happy to reload into the trailer that would take them home for the night.


----------



## gottatrot

Another exciting adventure!
Cash is a warrior stallion now.

I can empathize with the saddle rolling, because Hero has that problem being so round. He's only 15.2 hands, so it has to be even worse trying to get on fast before the saddle slides on a taller horse. Do you feel like this on Cash...sitting on a barrel?








Beau was Cash sized. At some point you're doing the splits!









That was great your daughter was able to help the kid having a seizure.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I think Cash probably would be the biggest barrel around! Lol. He must be at least 1500#s and is 16.3 last I measured. Someone told me today that he is intimidating to even stand beside. I guess he is a warrior stallion. Hahahaha.

I was proud of her. The sheriff texted me last night to tell me how amazing she was. She timed it and kept his pulse. She put him on his side with a leg over and held his head. She made the little kids go find an adult. I’m surprised they ran to her. She has such an intimidating factor I think to kids, like she is the boss of everyone. She always has been. Lol. When she was in kindergarten the teacher told me I needed to talk to her, because the boys would only get snacks when she said they were eating that day. Lol


----------



## Knave

I think it bothered her @gottatrot because he is not epileptic, and he is a close family friend. His mother was my best friend, and she passed away when he was two. She had two other children, one my oldest daughter’s age and the other my youngest. They are all very close, and I think it made everyone’s head go back to the accident where my friend died and the kids were very injured.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I forgot @gottatrot to add that my oldest rode him for a minute. I wanted to fix something Bones was doing in his turns. She rolled it getting off! I yelled at her too in the moment. I think it was just a lonnnggg day. Lol. Tomorrow is Queen’s turn!


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

Although it would be a long time before the sun made its first peek over the mountains, the moon glowed full and bright while the family saddled the horses. All but Queen were tired from the prior day, and the man had to push the big horse up with his foot to wake him from his sleep. The others stood slowly after him.

The filly met the woman at the gate, intent on not being left behind. They decided to tie rain coats back onto the saddles, for the forecast displayed heavy wind and rain. The woman was leery about tying the coat on. She figured the little mare wouldn’t let her wear the coat easily, but she remembered the prior year and how the rain coats soaked through, and decided if she were miserable enough she would wear the slicker regardless of the mare’s opinion on the matter.

When they unloaded the horses at the trap and mounted, the woman handed Queen’s lead to her husband. They had discussed that while they brought the cattle out of the trap it would likely be the best plan. The mare walked out quickly and with purpose, but she felt focused on the cattle and whatever pent up anxiety the woman had held about getting on in the cold dark morning eased.

Once they began pushing the cattle the man handed her back the rope. The mare pinned her ears and occasionally took leaps at the cattle, and the woman held her back. The first couple of miles seemed spent in that manner. The riders stayed anxiously watching for calves to turn back, and the sun made its way out to greet them while they took little time to notice it.

The cattle moved out quickly, thirsty from the long day’s journey before. When they came to what was, on some years, big waterholes, the cattle split. The man sent the girl on the little yellow horse to the side of the water hole, and he and his wife and older daughter stayed on the powdered out road with the many little calves left in the dust, and two heifers who didn’t know of the dry holes.

The girl and the yellow horse trotted away and eventually made their way back with the cattle. The couple were proud to see what the pair had become. Zeus, who had once been lonely, now left them behind without a glance back, and the girl was competent at her job so her parents barely watched to see when they came back into view with the cattle.

When they split again, to another dry water hole, they sent the two girls off together. The filly had gotten over her annoyance and started to focus on the job by then. It seemed fast that the back came again to the cattle in the front where the woman’s parents held them to mother up. The man roped a sick calf that had been giving them some trouble and the woman gave the filly to her daughter to help him load it.

The rest of the drive went similarly. Nothing difficult seemed to happen, and the girl and the yellow horse made their way up the herd to turn cattle at fences. Some of the time she was with them, and they played games about letters and told each other stories. The older girl practiced her backhand shots and jumped brush Bones randomly picked to her back’s dismay. The break still caused her discomfort, and the long days in the saddle had caused it to complain. The little sorrel had no idea, and he loved to play deer games as he went.

In stark contrast to the prior day, it seemed they were early to the final trap. The cattle were happy to see water and hay waiting for them, and the little filly was amazed at getting to sit at a hay pile and relax. The other horses were all excited to see the water, but the particular trough frightened the mare, and she refused a drink.

They built a fire and sat around it to eat their lunches. The filly eyed the fire warily until she decided it wasn’t the problem she anticipated and she fell asleep like the horses tied around her. It always seemed celebratory to the woman when they built a fire on cold days in that particular spot. It meant a bunch of cattle was turned out for the summer, and they would get more sleep that night. The anxiety that the days held dissipated as they sat around warming up and enjoying each other’s company.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

When the woman stepped into the filly’s saddle, she had the feeling it was going to be a good day. The wind was already blowing, but the young mare felt good under her. She could feel her ambition, but she also felt focused on the woman. She was light and paying close attention. She didn’t look at anything as they headed down to the first job, but she walked out quickly and with the intention of getting to the cows.

The day would be full of many jobs, and it was one the woman half dreaded. The first job was to sort the slick pairs from the herd that was ready to go up the mountain. It seemed that went quickly, and the woman was impressed with the focus and good decisions her girls made. She was impressed with the filly too, for she never looked to another horse, and she was cowy when they cut out a pair and helped to keep other cows back.

After they finished that job, they corralled the slicks, grabbed a couple heifer pairs off the old pond, and went out into the late bunch. It was the late bunch that the woman dreaded. They hated working out of the corner in that particular pasture, and often gave them hard runs. Watching her girls, she was again proud. She was also impressed with the little mare, who gave her a few fancy turns to keep in determined dry cows or a couple so new babies that they seemed dumb.

The youngest of the calves they took was colored up beautifully. The woman called him Uniqua, and the girls argued with her about the female name. Uniqua couldn’t figure out anything, even when his mother came to get him. He went every wrong way and refused to turn, and the woman and the filly both showed their irritation. The filly would bite him while the woman hollered, their annoyance for the world to see.

They took the baby pairs and the calvy cows down to the corrals, with only one big run. The filly was getting accustomed to the hollering and the waved hats, although on occasion they would meet her eye wrong and she would jump to the side, and the woman would yell at her husband only half joking.

The girls and their mother were hungry by the time they finished the jobs, and were happy to sit to their lunch. Lunch was eaten quickly, for they had a whole branding ahead of them. As they ate, the buckskin horse called Doug, who looked as he should be painted by Larry Bute, began to seem as though he had a terrible itch.

They discussed whether he might be colicking, but decided he just needed a roll and her father unsaddled him to allow it. Then he saddled him back up, and they sorted sale cows from the pairs and then the cows off the calves. Bones made spectacular moves, and the girl was glowing with excitement.

While the woman and her oldest daughter guarded an opening and the cattle were ran back through, the buckskin was suddenly loose and naked in a corral bucking around and causing chaos with Queen and Bones. They questioned what was happening, for last they had heard it was only an itch.

Into setting up for the branding, the woman’s mother called her over to look at him. He was evidently colicking. Sweat poured from him and he laid down pitifully. Her father unhooked the trailer quickly to send her mother for banamine, and the woman climbed into the big horse’s saddle and was given the buckskin.

While the two girls, their grandfather and father branded the calves, the woman trotted circle after circle. Occasionally she had to dally the horse off to her saddle and drag him back into a trot, as he was so miserable he wanted to soll up and quit her. Other times the pain made him angry, and he tried his hand at going after the big horse. Cashman was exactly the horse for the job, as he was quite stronger than any horse the woman had seen. He found himself annoyed at the constant circles, for he was tired from all the work, but he pulled the horse unendingly.

Occasionally they broke into a walk and took off into a pasture near where the others were branding. The girls were tasked with roping all of the calves, and they were on fire. The oldest girl had been forced to face her phobia and ride the black who had caused her so much pain. Cashman was being used, and she made herself do it. She was proud of herself, and she roped exceedingly well.

Eventually, when more than half the branding was done, the buckskin hunched up and pooped. The woman was relieved, and she trotted him back to the corrals. He felt better when they turned him loose while they finished the branding. They did not use the banamine, for it had been the cause of one of their greatest horse’s death, and they only wanted to use it if there was no other option.

It was a relief to them all, and the girl was happy to swap to the big horse for the second set of calves. Everyone was exhausted by the end of the day, and the filly wanted to rush into the trailer. Something about the wind, when a person was working hard, seemed to take it out of them. They accomplished a lot however, and both the man and woman were pleased with their daughters and their horses.


----------



## Knave

I forgot to include a funny thing that happened. The oldest and I were pushing cows off a water trough and a calf panicked and jumped in. Bones and Queen were out! The both spooked so hard at the exact same moment. Bones because he’s petrified of water, and Queen because she had no idea what was going on. I was dying laughing.


----------



## gottatrot

Very funny about the calf in the water trough.
Too bad about the colicking horse. That must have been a tough job to drag him around like that. 
I love the name Uniqua!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I called it synchronized spooking. I wish I’d have gotten a picture of him! I just had to focus too much when he was around. The name came from a cartoon the girls and I watched when they were little.


----------



## Zimalia22

Love your pics! I hope your girls realize just how special all this truly is! 
Not every teen gets to do what they are doing. I think it's awesome!!


----------



## Knave

@Zimalia22 I hope so too. I think they do. I think it took them growing up to realize it. Sometimes, when they were small, they couldn’t help but be jealous of the other kids getting to have vacations and play with each other while they had to work hard days. Now they are proud of their horses and the hard days they put in. They still don’t appreciate bad weather, but I don’t think any of us do.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> Something about the wind, when a person was working hard, seemed to take it out of them.


So true!


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> They did not use the banamine, for it had been the cause of one of their greatest horse’s death


Can we read this story? I use Banamine from time to time because Windy colics at times, especially on camping trips. What is dangerous about Banamine?


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I don’t think I wrote it down. Do you remember Jimmy? He was my mother’s horse and big girl rode him some? He was a very good show horse and a very good ranch horse.

So, when he colicked one day they gave him a shot of banamine. Then things started to get weird over the next little while. He seemed to colic more and got cast under his corral. He tore himself up and got neurological. They took him to a big horse vet/hospital. They said that banamine, especially a shot, can cause severe ulcers. The horse was rolling to try and get the acid off the ulcers. When they scoped him he was covered in them.

He stayed at the hospital for a month, but when he came home again he got neurological again and they put him down. I believe the banamine/ulcer connection. I do think though there was more to the neurological issues after getting cast. Yes, the ulcers caused the getting cast, but I think the fracture he got in his skull from thrashing caused the neurological issues.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I will include, the vet said if you have to use it, in an emergency like we would have had yesterday had Doug not come out of it, to not give it as a shot. He said give the liquid under the tongue. He said they handle that better than the injection.


----------



## Zimalia22

I agree, people seem to think banamine is needed for every little thing. 
They rush out to give a mare in labor banamine, and that is the absolute LAST thing a person should do! 
Banamine prolongs the labor, it does nothing for the mare. So keep it in your med box!


----------



## egrogan

I actually can't recall using banamine with any of my horses (fortunately my colic experiences have been very minimal), but I suppose the ulcer issues make sense for any NSAID. 

The first place I boarded had a mare that was extremely allergic to it, and her stall and all the white boards with feed/horse instructions were plastered with signs and notes that Reba was under no circumstances ever to be given banamine. That experience had my mind programmed to note that it's something that should be used carefully. I suppose I imagined bute and banamine were relatively interchangeable, but your post got me to do a little bit of reading so now I understand the difference. Sorry you all had that bad experience!


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I don’t think Jimmy’s experience was common. After all, he was only given the one shot for it to start, and then one further shot on a following colic. After that, the rolling was odd and not necessarily indicative of colic and the neurological issues were apparent.

I am sorry too for my parents and Jimmy and everything they went through. They did everything they could to save the horse. He suffered in the effort. He was just such a good horse. He was one of the very best anyone had seen around.


----------



## knightrider

What a chilling story. Our Windy colics easily and we keep banamine on hand. Windy causes a lot of anxiety for us when she colics. We've spent a lot of vet money trying to get to the bottom of her colicking. Vets can't come up with anything so Windy gets banamine. No ill effects from it. I did not know that there could be such serious side effects from banamine.

All the vets around here in Florida tell their clients, "Don't feed coastal hay. It colics horses." Everyone feeds coastal hay and most horses don't colic from it, but enough do to keep the vets busy every fall. I was getting away with feeding half coastal, half peanut hay until I wasn't. I went to straight peanut hay, which was wonderful and the horses did great but peanut hay is so expensive . . . and I have 4 horses. I tried several things to feed just Windy peanut hay and the others coastal hay, but that didn't work out. Then I found out about Tifton hay, which supposedly doesn't colic horses. I fed straight Tifton hay this past winter and had no Windy colics at all, which was super great. But the horses didn't look all that good on the Tifton hay. I had to drive 1 1/2 hours to get it. The bundles only consisted of 14 bales, so I had to go back 6 times, and I needed to feed more and get more. It was an incredible hassle. Now I have some peanut hay until spring really rolls in. This is probably more than anybody ever would want to know . . . hopefully you just stopped reading this because you were/are bored. My hay/colic troubles. And now, to know I shouldn't give banamine when Windy colics~~~sigh.


----------



## knightrider

Here are some facts about Banamine.

10 Things Your Vet Wants You to Know about Banamine — SOUTHERN EQUINE SERVICE 

Banamine For Horses Side Effects – Justagric


----------



## Knave

Colic is such a frustrating and scary issue. Beamer colicked on us a few times. He tended to colic if we allowed him to eat fresh grass. Where he now lives, he had one minor colic issue when they changed over their hay from timothy to alfalfa. Now, we always did that too (most of us who farm do. We go through the scatters of the horse hay.), but usually we transition slower. He came out of it fine.

We knew he couldn’t have a banamine shot. We tried it once when he colicked, and he almost died over it. He is highly allergic to any shot. We don’t know if it is the base of many shots or if it is the needle.


----------



## bsms

Our three now have 2 out of 3 meals a day as soaked hay pellets. Bandit and Cowboy could eat anything and do when in the desert. Trooper has issues with his throat and the only thing that saved him was switching to 2 meals of soaked pellets/day. We have no idea what the issue is. He'll eat nasty stuff if in the desert but I guess the quantity is low enough (and infrequent enough) that it is OK. If he had stayed on the ranch, he'd be dead now.

The upside is that the pellets are competitive in price with the hay. Easier to store too. Soaking them twice a day isn't a thrill. It keeps Trooper alive and Bandit & Cowboy certainly don't complain about it. They all get hay once a day. That seems to be Trooper's upper limit. On days like today, when the wind is howling all day, pellets are the only thing that will stay in their corral long enough for them to eat!

BTW - This is part of why I doubt the whole "Horses need to eat constantly or they will get ulcers" thing. Pellets don't take long to eat and don't stay long in the stomach, but none of the horses have any signs of tummy issues. I know two people whose horses haven't eaten hay or grass in years and who are all doing fine.


----------



## gottatrot

In my opinion, ulcers come mostly from stress. The most common time I have seen horses have ulcers is after they are moved, which is stressful. I do think even working horses on an empty stomach won't cause ulcers necessarily, because in the wild they might get up after a long nap and get spooked and have to gallop off. I can't imagine they got ulcers every time they ran on an empty stomach. Plus endurance horses go for long periods of time being worked without food in their stomach and they don't have ulcers all the time. 

@knightrider, I found your hay information very interesting.

Also very interesting information about Banamine. The only time I've given it was when Amore was colicking, and since we believe that was a strangulation, probably we could have given her anything and it wouldn't have made a difference. 
I had a friend whose horse colicked every time she ate dandelions. They seemed to give her horrible gas, and she would have all kinds of pain until she passed it.


----------



## Knave

@bsms and @gottatrot ulcers haven’t been an issue here we’ve dealt with much. Jimmy definitely had massive ulcer issues, but I do believe it was a reaction to the banamine. Lucy had ulcers when we bought her and brought her home. We kept her alone in a corral for a time, and I don’t think she handled the stress of being alone. We treated her and she improved and then when we put her out with the herd she was fine.

I dislike having horses who have to be kept alone. I feel like many of them get a bit odd to work with. They just aren’t happy I don’t think. This is why I do not want to put Cash alone because of his nuts.

On a side note, Queen’s baby was moving around today I thought!


----------



## QHriderKE

When Penny coliced last summer, I didn't have any banamine so I gave her some bute. When we got to the vet, I told her how much and what time I gave the bute because it was all I had. The vet sold me a bottle of banamine paste (oral) and said that bute is ok to give a colicy horse but banamine is better as it can actually help to relax the muscles of the colon and if you are dealing with an impaction, obviously that would be helpful. 


Penny only had a minor impaction but was acting like she was trying to die 🙃 Horses are fun


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE I hear the oral is much better than the injection. We always used the injection.


----------



## QHriderKE

One thing I've wondered about with having working dogs and horses is if we should have electrolytes handy on our trucks or trailers. A friend of ours keeps electrolyte tablets in his saddle bags ever since he "cooked" a dog. The vet told him that a tablet and some water force fed to the dog would have done the dog a world of good before he was able to get it to the vet for fluids. 

With horses, I have seen some horses start to colic after a long, hard, hot day (usually a wreck where you have to push a horse farther than you'd ever like to) and wondered if mixing a 60cc syringe of electrolytes with some water and shooting it down his gullet while getting the horse to water asap would be wise.


----------



## knightrider

QHriderKE said:


> Penny only had a minor impaction but was acting like she was trying to die 🙃 Horses are fun


Windy does this to us EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!! It's horrible. I often cry. I call the vet. Vet is busy, can't come. Vet says give more banamine (now I know not to do that--is vet wrong?) Then Windy recovers completely. It is utterly nerve wracking.


----------



## Knave

That’s a good question @QHriderKE. I have saddle bags on my horse usually, and if my dog got too far hot I would water her with mine. I have had to do it for Ozzy before, and on days we know will be long we plan on watering them from saddlebags at certain points. A horse though? I just wonder how much it could help. I guess, when we think we are dying, a sip of water does help.

@knightrider maybe it is important to remember that Windy does well with banamine. So, you know she tolerates up to a certain point. Now, if there were one you didn’t know’s reaction, maybe more banamine would be a bad answer. According to the horse hospital it is, but then again no one is to say your vet isn’t the more intelligent.


----------



## Knave

@QHriderKE I think you could get him to drink it from your hand. You’ve got me thinking about this. I do feel so guilty on those days where you push a horse far beyond what you should, and there is no water anywhere. We have been stopping on the way home at the ranch and watering there, and then putting them back into the trailer for the rest of the way home, and I would say I think it helps a lot. Queen is interesting, because already if I lead her to water before we leave home she tanks up.

I ruined a horse once, pushing it too far. I promised myself I’d never do it again. Boy do I dislike those days.

@knightrider I’m beginning to think medicine is like horsemanship. I think there is more opinion involved than we would like to believe, and there are many different ways of thinking. Now, if I had a horse colicking badly, I would give it banamine. I would trot and walk it first for as long as I could and see if that worked. Even with banamine I would make them move if I could. I think I will be less apt to do it before it is necessary is all.

I think that Jimmy had a fracture in his skull. I know he did actually. His face and neck filled with air and bubbles popped as you rubbed him. I feel that the vet hospital did not look hard enough at that part of what went wrong. It was the neurological issue that they put him down for. I think they got too one tracked. So, I’m not saying they were the most perfect of perfect. It’s just a thing to consider.


----------



## gottatrot

QHriderKE said:


> One thing I've wondered about with having working dogs and horses is if we should have electrolytes handy on our trucks or trailers. A friend of ours keeps electrolyte tablets in his saddle bags ever since he "cooked" a dog. The vet told him that a tablet and some water force fed to the dog would have done the dog a world of good before he was able to get it to the vet for fluids.
> 
> With horses, I have seen some horses start to colic after a long, hard, hot day (usually a wreck where you have to push a horse farther than you'd ever like to) and wondered if mixing a 60cc syringe of electrolytes with some water and shooting it down his gullet while getting the horse to water asap would be wise.


I have read on endurance websites that the advice is not to give electrolytes if you suspect the horse might be dehydrated. I think the problem is that if they don't get a lot of fluid with it, too many electrolytes can worsen the situation. The kidneys could shut down and the potassium rise to deadly levels. I wonder though if just syringing water in might help. 

We got a mini horse in trouble once. We only drove him for several miles, but he was not in good shape and it was hot, and he was still in his full winter coat. When we stopped to rest, he was breathing hard and did not recover, and then he started having thumps. I had never seen that before. His flanks jumped in time with his heartbeat. Apparently it is the diaphragm that is spasming, relating to electrolyte imbalance. We walked him home, he drank water and we gave him a homemade slurry of electrolytes and he was fine.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

They saddled around noon to do some last minute chores before the big drive began in the morning. By the time they got to the ranch, the wind howled around them blowing dust. A big storm was forecasted, and the three riders discussed what clothes they would wear the following morning, and how much snow may come.

The filly seemed like an old horse as the woman climbed into her saddle. She moved out quickly, but she didn’t seem bothered by the wind. The first thing the riders had to do was sort out the slick pairs that had been born since they moved the cattle onto the hill. Four new babies needed taken from the herd. The first they came to was fairly new, and her mama was not impressed with the riders.

The woman’s father stepped off his horse to get the baby up on his feet, and the cow snorted and shook her head, bellering her warning at him. “Don’t get hit!,” the woman said, this time the one to state the obvious. The calf was confused, as newborns often were. They were reminiscent of a book from the woman’s childhood “Are you my mother?”.

The calf happened to decide the filly was her mother, and she locked onto the little mare. “Just lead her in.,” her father hollered. “She might kick it. I don’t trust her about that.,” the woman responded, and the cow got mad again. She bellered at the woman and the filly, and she hopped around threatening them, constantly bellering and snorting and shaking her head.

The woman was worried about the whole thing. “I don’t want to get my colt hit!,” she hollered back, while the filly did her own version of snorting with her head turned around looking at the calf mothered up to her and the cow trying to fight her. “Then just run up there!,” her father scolded, half angry by this point. The man was giggling, watching it all go down. The woman was wanting to crawl out of the situation. She didn’t yell back, but there was going to be no way she told the filly they were scared of the cow by running from it, and she figured not only would it scare the mare more than she was, but it would give the cow confidence to actually hit the mare.

So, she walked, in a side-passing type of way, towards the gate. The filly still watching behind her, and the woman too, and the cow bellering and jumping up and down in her rage. The man kept laughing, and her father continued to scold her, and she slowly made her way to the gate. The calf wouldn’t leave her, and she tried to get the mare turned around to face them and then trot around in a way that the filly would not think they were running away from them. She complained out loud to the calf and managed to get it done, and the man was trying to quit his laughing about the whole thing.

The woman knew it was funny, just as the man, but not in that particular moment was her father in agreement. They went around to get the next, and it too hooked on to the filly. Luckily for the woman, this cow was not upset about the situation, and they both followed her easily to the corral. The woman was on edge, and that made the filly feel the same way, but it was easier and the filly did well.

The next two were simple enough, but the wind continued to howl and blow dust all around them. Next they needed a neighbor’s cow who had come over another mountain range in the night. This cow got stirred up right off the bat. It seemed to work that way with cows. It was as if they knew their own people and their own methods and did not like any sort of change.

Although she was wild, they managed easier than expected to sort her and get her through the pastures and into the corral. They loaded her into the trailer, and the woman’s father gave her a ride over the mountain and back to her own herd. While he was gone, the couple was to move the cow herd they would take the following day into the field where they would overnight.

The wind hit hard and at the wrong angle then, and the woman’s armitas picked up and began flapping towards the filly’s face. She started like she would blow up, and the woman asked her husband to hurry and get the lead, while she leaned over and tried to hold them at a less offending angle. Once they were able to turn, the wind stopped working against her.

They loped around and trotted back and forth around the herd. The calves ran in bunches and the woman smiled. She thought about how at work one was required to ride in bad circumstances, and how in the end a horse wouldn’t give it much thought anymore. It was getting through the first year or so of it that they questioned things in bad weather. She knew she needed to do exactly what she was doing for the filly to understand all of it.

She was also impressed with how well the little mare managed to figure out things. She enjoyed the afternoon, and laughed with her husband about the cow wanting to fight her. They talked about the weather again, and how the drive might go.


----------



## Knave

That is good to know @gottatrot and makes a lot of sense.

I did learn something exciting this morning! Because of a message I sent @Zimalia22, I found that Queen was bred at the end of October. So, that won’t be too terrible of a time to foal theoretically! Yesterday the foal was surprised when I brushed her off and started kicking around. It made me laugh.


----------



## gottatrot

Great about the foal! I was laughing about, "Are you my mother?" I remember that book too.


----------



## Knave

It is kinda cute @gottatrot, but I’m always paranoid about kicking them. I had a mare cold conk one once, maybe twice, when I was in high school, and it’s always bothered me since. I don’t think Queen would kick one, but at the same time she’s very young and not particularly kindhearted.

It was so funny, that cow trying to kill me and dad yelling and husband laughing. Now, I didn’t think it was funny at all in the moment, but afterwards it was funny.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Zeus

“Bones won’t let me catch him,” the girl spoke in the dark while her mother caught the big horse. “That’s really odd. I’ve never seen him not want caught,” the woman responded, with some concern “if you don’t have him by the time I tie up Cash I’ll come help you.”

The girl made her way in the dark in the snow blanketed ground as her mother tied the big horse. “It was like he didn’t want the cold metal touching his face.” “That is still really odd.” They saddled the horses as the younger of the girls caught her Zeus. She was always a bit slower to get out of the house for some reason. The snow was falling big and wet, and it was reminiscent of the prior year when they became so cold and sopping. The woman hoped the new slickers would be better than the prior ones, and that they were all dressed well enough.

When they unloaded at the trailer it was still fairly dark, but there was enough light to see that Bones was tight. His tail was clamped down and he was humpy. “You’d better be sitting in the middle of him,” the girl’s grandfather said. “Should we trade horses?”, her mother asked, but the girl declined and sat deep in her saddle.

The snow blew into their eyes as they began, and it was difficult to see much of anything. The cows started slowly through the gate, and the woman sent up prayers of gratitude. She knew the little sorrel would blow up if things started out too fast. The little bay horse the man borrowed was also hot, prancing around and worrying over everything.

The cows lined out quickly and headed the right direction. It seemed they were covering country much faster than normal, and despite the wet faces and squinting eyes, it was a nice start.

The little sorrel eventually relaxed and the woman watched her children for a while. They were handier by the day. The girl on the little yellow horse was loping up to the leaders when they made their mother up areas, and anywhere else she needed to be. The girl and the sorrel seemed to practice their cutting skills behind the cows and up the side, and they were always aware, always moving.

The big horse also was on, and did everything well and with expression. Cattle were out now, and the buckskin rode ahead, pushing the neighbor cows out of the way. Towards the first ranch they passed a rider came trotting up. It took a while for the woman to recognize an old friend. He had taken a job day working for the ranch they were passing, and he rode into their herd and began to help.

He had a dog with him, and the cows were not used to dogs working when they had calves. They tried taking the dog on many times, and he eventually trotted out around to where the buckskin was to see what position the man wanted him in. They rode a ways in front of the herd and visited along, and from the back the woman asked her husband, “Is that our cows I see taking off?” “No, they’re up there,” which quickly turned into swearing as all the cows took the wrong turn at a run.

The man and the woman ran out around them, through hole covered and heavy brushed ground. He was hot by the time they got them turned, and the two riders eventually saw the wreck. The woman’s father came at a lope to help, and this time he was the one laughing while the man was in a temper. The hired man took to move more cows out of the way, and it seemed simple enough to drive the cattle back onto the road.

The boss of the neighbor’s showed up later with his son, and they visited along for a while. When they turned to leave, one of the horses squealed and struck at the big horse, and the woman was happy that he didn’t respond in the least.

The rest of the drive stayed easy, although the weather continued to drop wet snow onto them. None of them got miserably cold; the new slickers seemed to do their job. By the time they finished the drive, the girls’ new slickers had peeled apart. “These must have been cheap,” the oldest laughed. “Well, I guess so, but at least they worked today!”

It was around then that the storm cleared enough for the woman to see well, and she saw the little sorrel had a big cut on the side of his face. “Oh, that makes sense,” she said to the girl, who had noticed prior. “Ya, I’ll have to doctor him at home,” the girl answered, “poor baby Bones.”


----------



## Sombrablu

Oh wow this is a treat for the senses is so many ways, great writing style and personal touch that draws the reader in, along with beautiful pictures! I also love your quote in your signature!


----------



## Knave

Thank you so much @Sombrablu!


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I ruined a horse once, pushing it too far. I promised myself I’d never do it again. Boy do I dislike those days.


I have always liked the story of George Washington, who accidentally killed his mother's favorite horse by riding it to death. Not that I liked him killing a horse, but that he was such a good horseman that he wouldn't give up and didn't come off no matter what the horse did.

I googled the story before I talked about it here, and sadly, it sounds like the story isn't true. But it's a good story, isn't it?

Teachinghistory.org 

And, yes, @Knave, I so enjoy reading your journal! So well written, and the photographs are amazing.


----------



## Knave

It is definitely interesting @knightrider. I know my father sold a hotter horse to someone they let get fat, and when they rode the horse he got worked up, reared up, had a heart attack and tipped over dead.

The horse I ruined was a day everything went wrong. She was four, and we worked so hard trying to turn these wild cattle all day. By the end of it, I lost the cattle and she was so tired she couldn’t lift her head. I felt awful. After that she would buck if she thought the day was getting too hard. It wasn’t a big deal to me, as she was still a danged good horse, but the person I was making her for couldn’t handle it and I told them to sell her. I felt so guilty for having done that to her.

My husband’s brother worked one too hard after that, on another wild cow of the place’s, and he rode him to death. It was terrible. He was a really nice horse too, and gave his all till he couldn’t anymore, and he just laid down and died right there. It was devastating, and my husband also vowed to never do that to a horse or person again. He had been pressuring the boy to get the job done, and it killed his father’s good horse.


----------



## knightrider

While we are telling stories about horses worked to death, I can tell this one. Behind my house are 8,000 acres of privately maintained hunting land. Twice a year, the owners host field trials there, which are tests of pointer dogs' hunting skills.

My next door neighbor tells me that every few years, someone works a horse to death at those field trials. The riders are not horsemen--they are dog men. They care about hunting and their dogs. The horses are just a way to watch their dogs work. Of course, there are some excellent horsemen among them, but generally, the participants just ride to work their dogs. Sometimes the horses are not fit, because the men only ride when they are working their dogs. If they buy a new horse for themselves, they ride it, not thinking about how much riding that horse had done before they bought it. The field trials start at 8:00 a.m. and last until about 6:00 p.m. with an hour for lunch and 10 minutes breaks every 45 minutes to change dogs. The horses are sometimes doing running walk or canter for most of that 10 hours. I can see why at times, some of the horses just lie down and die at the end of the day. The true horsemen are furious, but keep it to themselves. The staff who work the land behind my house change horses at lunchtime. Can you imagine riding 10 hours a day every day for 6 days? I'm sure @phantomhorse13 can, but there is hardly enough fame or glory in the world that could get me to ride like that.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider yes, I have spent many weeks of long days riding, but the horses are taken care of. I can’t imagine working a horse that hard who is not hard fit. It breaks my heart that anyone ever rides a horse to death.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen

The woman had slipped over the hill to pee before bridling, so although she intended to work the spot by her husband, sorting the newborn pair out of the trap, by the time she stepped into the filly’s saddle he was already in the corral. She figured then that it was as good a time as any to work her normal spot with the filly, and she went across the road to hold up the herd when it came through the gate.

The girls worked each side of her, but the filly managed to do her part stopping the herd and keeping them there while the men loaded the newborn and his mother into the trailer. The filly felt relaxed about the idea, and the woman spent the time anxiously waiting for the men to get mounted so she could step away and let the herd go.

Surprisingly, they didn’t take off quickly as they normally did on the second day. Usually they were thirsty and in a hurry to get the several miles ahead behind them. The storm had kept their thirst at bay, and now they slowly trailed out. The filly was hot for the first mile, wanting to rush the cattle and worrying over minor things.

When she settled into the job, she focused on it. It seemed she had thought it through and remembered the prior weekend, and knew what her job was. When the cattle split, the younger girl took off running over the brush on her little yellow horse. The woman smiled watching her leave, and she felt no concern that they would not accomplish what they set out to do. The man laughed, “After how tired he was last night, he’s wondering what his life has turned into about now.” The woman laughed too. “He’s fine. He’s always looking for something to do. It’s perfect for him.” “She never changed from the time she was little to now,” he smiled in memory of the small girl and her Pete working the side.

The cows didn’t go looking for the water holes. It was the first time any of them remembered not having to run down and push them back and keep babies on the road alone. “They really just aren’t thirsty today.” It was after the first mother up spot that they began bogging down on the grass. The younger girl complained about cattle in general and how she thought they should all become hamburger, but the woman and the filly enjoyed the work.

They trotted up the sides, the filly sitting down with her ears pinned, shoving cattle back toward the road. She was thrilled to be allowed to make moves and think things through herself. The woman was impressed with the improvement in the filly. She wondered if it were pregnancy or age, but the filly was all bluff with the calves now. She made dirty faces and threats, but she never laid into them like she had learning to move with a cow. She suddenly was showing some kindness and a soft heart for the small babies she was working.

With the cows she was not bluffing, and given the chance she lunged at them and bit into their hips. She expected to be kicked, although she had yet to be, and jumped backwards out of range. The woman laughed at her, and wondered about the fun she would have working on correcting her moves over the summer. She was cowy as a colt came, and it made her happy.

The filly even felt so much more grown up that she allowed the woman to get into her saddle bags without having to hand over the lead. She watched her carefully with an ear focused and her neck tight, but she tolerated the drink of coffee the woman wanted.

She was getting tired by the time they finished the job, although she didn’t complain. When they arrived at the trap with the last calf, who had given out on them and required constant supervision, she was thirsty and wanted to push towards the water trough. Once given the chance she remembered that she was afraid of the water troughs in the trap which was once the place of a famed bit maker and now was a simple corral in sagebrush and greasewood, with nothing to give away what it once had been.

She refused to drink at the first trough, and the woman sat with her at the second until she conned her into trying to drink. She drank a little before letting her fear overcome her and stepping away.

They let the horses go to the hay while the big but pitiful calf was doctored, and the mare was determined to run every cow off feed. “Now that is not good behavior you silly mare,” the woman giggled to her as she pulled her back from her intentions.

They ate lunch over a fire. Somewhere they had left the snow behind and the dust was back.


----------



## Knave

A couple pictures my husband took of Queen and I. On a side note- I hate wearing gloves on a colt. I like to feel the reins, and I feel like good horsemanship is diminished by them. Yet, if I didn’t have gloves my fingers would go numb and I still wouldn’t feel the reins, but be miserable to boot.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Tell about the bit maker...sounds interesting! Out there in the open?


----------



## Knave

Yes @TrainedByMares, there were many things out there that are no longer visible at all. I love the history passed down. The place we took them on the last two drives is called Garcia. G.S. Garcia was a famed bit and spur maker, and at one time he lived on that spot. The old bits and spurs are worth a ton of money, and today they continue the tradition at Capriolas. There are a couple of those old pieces in my family, and many of us ride in the newer ones.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Thats really interesting being able to be in historical places. I think i remember reading an article,maybe in Western Horseman magazine or the AQHA journal about Garcia and how valuable those old pieces are. That is so cool that you can ride past there!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares it is neat. I imagine finding some piece sticking out of the ground one day. Lol. There are lots of places around the mountains with more visible signs, like old rock walls and the like. Not a thing exists there though.


----------



## bsms

Haven't finished reading the posts. Riding a horse to death raises in my mind what my rancher friend told me on our last visit about riding a horse hard. He says a horse needs to be ridden at exhaustion for a horse to be truly broke. Not in one day and not to death obviously, but pushed to deep exhaustion over a period of days - during which time the horse will lose weight. It is a bit like Ranger school in the Army, where men are pushed extremely hard over a period of weeks in part to learn what they actually CAN do - that the limits of our minds hit before the limits of our bodies.

I have a bit of problem understanding how a horse can be worked to death simply because my horses would refuse to go long before they were in danger of dying - unless one had a heart attack, and that is the sort of thing I risk when I go out jogging. Trooper's scars on his side are evidence someone can spur him bloody and still not MAKE him cut cattle. At some point, super-obedient Trooper will balk even if it means having bloody holes spurred in his sides. I was told you could whip Bandit hard enough to get him past a scary spot (if you could stay on while he bucked)...but I'm pretty sure he'd flat out refuse to move if he thought it was too dangerous. I know Mia could run backwards while I was whipping her hard with a big leather whip (Sorry, Mia!) - but you couldn't inflict enough pain on Mia to make her do anything.

I can see how things like lack of enough water can sneak up and kill a horse - or a man. There is a reason Army instructors push people to drink water all the time. I've collapsed on the flight line in Saudi Arabia from dehydration, and I live where a big limit on how long we can ride is the fact there is no water out there anywhere. That is why I don't carry a canteen. If they cannot drink, I don't want to - because I want to feel the effects of dehydration as much as they are.

But I'm pretty sure a person couldn't whip my horses hard enough to keep them moving to the point of dying from exhaustion. I guess I'm attracted to more independent type horses who would (I think) reach a point where they would say "No more!" - and do so before the point of collapse. It is a hard concept for me to get my head around. And of course, I'm not exactly a dominant rider anyways...but Trooper has scars still from telling a very dominant rider where he could stuff his spurs!


----------



## Knave

@bsms I think it is really good horses that will work to death. I understand what your friend said, as I do think horses are much more broke after a season of work. Yet, although they get tired and learn about being tired, people who care about horses have them fitted from working to that point. It’s nice, how spring work starts with a lot of shorter days and ends in longer days. By the time a horse has much experience under them, they learn to save themselves at work. They learn days can be long and things can go wrong, and not to over expend their energy just being overly wound up.

Now, riding a horse to death is devastating and awful. It is one of my husband’s worst memories I am sure, pushing his little brother that hard. Now, no one would have thought an older horse would let a kid ride them past the point he could handle, but Yeller did. He was my father-in-law’s pride and joy. He was a horse who obviously had a lot of try and heart. It was a terrible lesson for those boys to learn. I was with my husband by then, and he should have waited for my help to deal with that awful cow. She was wild and she was mean, and his little brother did not have the experience to deal with that situation, making it worse.


----------



## Knave

I did help my husband go after that awful animal later. We roped her and tied her down, and she rolled into a bog and that was some drama. We left her to think about life before getting her up, and she was sold that year because she had lost her rights around there.

I hadn’t had much experience myself with cows like that at that point in my life. I was 18, and all of my cowboying had been done around pretty good cows. Yes, you had the occasional bad actor, but those cows were different. They had learned to get the best of a person. That is why I pushed that filly too hard, and I learned my lesson. I told people that, and my father scolded me and explained that type of situation to me. My husband didn’t listen to me then, but afterwards Yeller died and he learned what I had been trying to say.

Even a fit horse has an end. There is a point one has to come at things differently. When a horse has tried too hard, a rider needs to listen to him or her. He needs to stop asking for more, and find a new solution to the problem.


----------



## gottatrot

I can think of several ways that working too hard could kill a horse. Dehydration itself is a slow killer. But an unfit horse could have so much muscle breakdown they develop rhabomyolysis, which is when the products of muscle breakdown clog the kidneys and can cause kidney failure. If the kidneys stop working, the potassium can rise high enough to stop the heart muscle. Another way would be if the horse sweated off enough electrolytes to get very imbalanced. If calcium or potassium losses from sweat are high enough, the heart muscle can get weak enough to stop beating. A very low sodium level can cause a seizure, which could possibly be fatal.

A horse I knew was killed from overwork, but it was indirect. He had lived in a stall for months, and they brought him out to work cattle. After five hours, he refused to go forward, and the rider whipped him forward until he flipped. He broke the guy's pelvis and lacerated his liver. The man went home from the hospital and shot him. I thought the guy should have been shot instead.


----------



## bsms

Heat stroke can kill an animal. I had a dog who came close once, and I've pushed the limit a couple times in my life. That honestly is a risk I accept jogging during the summer here. Humans have died in military training both from drinking too little water and drinking too much. MOST people will tell in advance something is going wrong and just stop, but highly motivated (think SEALS & Green Berets) may push beyond that, and it DOES sometimes sneak up on you. But there are usually warning signs before it risks becoming fatal, and I guess I have a hard time imaging people ignoring the warnings signs. And of course, the way some horses are trained would teach them to hide the signs as long as possible to avoid being punished for what isn't their fault to begin with. More reason why I like horses and dogs more than many humans.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus and Queen

When they unloaded at the ranch where they would be branding for the day, there was already a big crew working. The man in charge was going out for a calf someone had lost in the gather, and a few newborns they intended to pick up with the trailer. The younger daughter and her mother hurried to bridle up the two horses who stood out from the crowd. One for being too massive and the other for being small and oddly colored.

They took off fast, and the little yellow horse looked at nothing. The big horse was solid too, loping along with the yellow and two other horses. One sorrel and his rider had been asked to do the job by the man in charge after he forgot the horse had a bit of a lameness issue, and the horse that he rode was a fancy roan mare.

When the woman saw the calf they were after she knew it was going to get wild. It was a big strong calf, all alone on a pivot. Cash also saw the problem, and he knew it would be difficult and he ramped up with nerves. The little yellow horse just seemed like it was another day. The man on the roan lined out behind the calf and missed.

There was a thing about working with a new crew. No one ever had the same technique or seemed to work together. The woman could work with the boss, for they had done lots of work together over the years, or she could work with her daughter and be on the same page. The rider on the nice but slightly lame horse worked in a different manner, and she had yet to figure him out. He took off after the calf, but the horse was too slow to get on him. He was opened up and the sorrel gave all he could, but eventually he realized it wasn’t going to happen and took a long hope of a shot that missed. The big sorrel under the woman was about to come undone. He was dancing and trying to run through her hand, and she knew she would have to let him, but the boss was coming up from behind and she thought she’d wait and see his plan. The roan horse flew. She was surprisingly fast, and she gained on the calf quickly and he threw. The woman thought he missed and went to let the big horse go when he pulled his slack and dallied. The big horse under her was on fire. He was mad and anxious, and she called the girl on Zeus to come to her. She thought it would calm the horse, but he danced along in anxiety and unused energy. After he had some time while they went around and loaded the small babies he was back to himself.

When they rode back to the ranch they were running cows through the chute. Cashman and Zeus were tasked with bringing them up into the lane. There was a lot of commotion, but the horses were solid and did their job. Both of them drew a lot of attention, and with the little mare tied to the trailer the woman had a couple pressure her for the sale of the colt in her belly. Cashman impressed everyone with who he was at prior days where they had seen him work, and now knowing he was a stud horse made them even more impressed with his level of focus and lack of attention to anything other than the task ahead of him. People joked of the idea of having to get onto the giant, and someone asked to give him a hug because she said every time she had seen him she had wanted one. The couple asked the woman to truly consider selling them the foal, because they wanted it badly. They loved the giant horse

When the branding started the woman realized all of the calves were big. It seemed no matter on the big horse as she rode in. Her and the oldest girl intended on roping on him, and the man and the younger on Zeus. Queen was only there to take in the surroundings, and also served as a purse with her saddle bags and the rope tied on her. The woman laughed about the insult it must have been to the young fancy mare.

The couple were first up to rope, and the two horses were excellent. One roper in their set was one to watch for creating wrecks, and the woman felt confident on the big horse even watching for a wreck to happen. They both roped good, and Zeus and Cash seemed to never be lacking a big calf dragging behind them.

The woman knew how tired Zeus had been from the recent work, and she worried over him for a moment, thinking the little horse was again over working. Yet, the horse seemed happy and proud, and at the peg there was always someone fawning over him. He was everyone’s favorite.

After the first set of calves the woman took the big horse to the trailer. As she rode up she saw a tiny girl playing with the filly. Her heart jumped and she tried to keep the mare calm as she took the girl away and explained to her about how young the mare was. The mare was younger than the tiny girl, and that surprised her young mind. It took the woman back as well, seeing how kindly the filly treated the small child.

The younger girl roped the second heat. She started out slow, struggling with the crowd watching, but eventually she settled into a rhythm. The little horse did not put a foot wrong. In the third heat the older girl rode in on the beast of a horse. Her first loop snagged two feet, and as she took her dallies one of the riders a person had to watch stepped in the line of fire of the calf. “Don’t rimfire him!,” the woman yelled quickly. The girl saw the wreck coming, and somehow panicked she dallied her hand into the rope. She struggled to get it off before it was ruined and the man would be bucked off. Just in time she managed to get it done.

She walked the big horse to the side and the woman went to her, after catching a calf drug in with the north fork. “Are you okay,” she asked her. The girl was shaking. “I wrapped my hand in the dallies.” The hand was bloody and swelling. “Did you break it you think?,” the woman asked her. “Maybe you need to get off and take some Advil and calm down.”

The girl declined, and she tried to rope. She missed constantly for a time. Her mother walked back to her, and she was still shaking. “It’s numb. I can’t feel anything.” The hand was swelling worse. “Maybe you should get off then.” “No, I can do it.”

She too eventually began roping well, once her fear was controlled and the feeling in her hand came back. It was painful and not bending quite right, but she did in fact figure out how to work with it.

In the next heat another cowboy asked to ride Zeus. He had a fondness for the horse since he was a foal, and always dreamed of branding on him. He was a good hand, and so they let him ride in on the little yellow horse. He roped good, and he had a big smile the whole branding “I love this horse! This is my branding horse.”

Another round came for which the little horse gave all of the small children rides outside of the arena, and for the next the man and Zeus rode back in. “Are you really going to ride him again,” the woman questioned. “You’ve been the one complaining about how tired he looks in the corral.”

After that round he took the little horse and aired his back and gave him a drink. Another cowboy begged to ride him, and the man tried to avoid it but the girl asked him if he’d let him openly. This was a big man, but it was the final heat of calves and they had saved the smallest for the children. They kept two adults on, and the big man mostly just sat on the little horse and turned calves back for the small children trying their best to rope.

After the branding was finally completed, the littles were all taking turns on the yellow horse. Even a small baby took a ride on him, barely able to sit and hold the horn. The woman asked the girl to take care of him again, and she aired his back and tied him to the trailer. He was proud and loved the attention poured upon him.

The small girl who had a fondness for the little filly had to be taken away from her again, and the filly looked to be taking care of the child rubbing her nose.

After dinner they loaded up horses and drove home. They laughed about how the mare must have felt the whole trip was nonsense, and they talked about the attention Cashman and Zeus had received. They also talked about how tired the little horse must be after dragging so many big calves, and how he never put a foot wrong the whole day.

The man said the couple had cornered him about purchasing the unborn foal as well, and how badly they wanted to buy it, but that he told them they would have to speak to the woman because it wasn’t his horse.


----------



## gottatrot

What amazing horses you have!


----------



## TrainedByMares

gottatrot said:


> What amazing horses you have!


...and people! 

I hope the girls hand is better. That must have really hurt!


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, I didn't understand what happened to your daughter's hand. How did she hurt it? Do you think she did break it?


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! I think we are so lucky with them right now. The whole pen is pretty darn good!

Thank you @TrainedByMares, I think it’s still really sore. I didn’t think to look at it before she left for school today.

@egrogan to dally you wrap the rope around the horn. Somehow, in the panic of watching that man step into the wrong place, she wrapped her hand in with the rope. I don’t know how these things happen, but I can’t say I’ve never done the exact same thing. I think it’s when you try and hold onto the rope, and things are going really fast, and it sucks your hand down with it, and as it’s running in under the dallies you have, and suddenly everything pulls tight. I don’t know if she broke anything in it. I don’t think she did badly, but mashed things always hurt.

One thing always taught is to never dally with your thumb down. To explain the pressure to you, I will say that many people are missing their right thumb.


----------



## Knave

Tired horses


----------



## Knave

double post


----------



## egrogan

Ahhh, I see now @Knave. I can imagine how much that hurts. My right pointer finger is still crooked from accidentally getting caught in the loop of a lead rope when Maggie spooked.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I think hands must take a lot of wrecks. I always wonder what it would look like to X-ray the hand of an older person. I mean, at least in my family, we don’t take care of little breaks or anything like that in hands. We would if it was so bad you had to, like compound exposed fractures. Lol. Lots of people I know are missing parts of their hands. When I was little I always thought my grandpa was teasing me and faking the pointer finger he had missing from the top joint. That was a funny story, because it was cold and they were working, and someone saw the finger on the ground and everyone had to take off their gloves to see who it belonged to. I think hands take a whipping. Feet too.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, my grandfather was a stone mason and carpenter, and I honestly don't remember how many fingers he still had left by the time he died 🤣 I remember when I was young, he was building a deck or something at my house, and sliced his thumb right off in the yard. My mom had to take him- and the finger- to the emergency room but I don't think it could be reattached for some reason. I also have this very specific funny memory of my parents being angry at how the home insurance company fought the claim for my grandfather being injured and having to see the doctor. Funny what moments stick with you.


----------



## Knave

It is funny what sticks with you @egrogan! My father is always saying things like that about old horses. Like we expect them to be perfect and sound, and they lived a life too and deal with their own issues. One of the horses at the branding yesterday I remember from high school when a younger girl rode him. Her father was branding on him there.

We talked about the old horse. He said he was in the western horseman around then, and occasionally they look back up the article to try and piece together how old he actually is. He said he stumbles now a lot and is showing his age, but he then said “I understand. I do too.” It made me happy.


----------



## Knave

Just an update on Queen. I ordered two more pregnancy tests. The original one and the second I couldn’t get pee excepting for getting it off the ground after she peed because she would run. They were both positive. Today I sat out there in a small corral with her until she peed and got it clean. This one read negative, so I’m going to go back to assuming she is just a bit overweight. Well, maybe more than a bit. Lol. Maybe the first two were contaminated as places Lucy might have peed?


----------



## TrainedByMares

Wow! I'm glad for you because you need her for work but I was excited about the foal. I'm sure the ground pee would have to be considered contaminated,especially if there is another mare around. Anything could be on the ground,perhaps some other substance that could mimic whatever element the pregnancy test is testing for.

I suppose catching the pee in mid-air or in a sterile pan or cup would be the solution. I would test again to confirm. How could your horse be overweight when they work so much? What do you feed Queen?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I think the ground pee had to be contaminated. This time it was an air catch in a sterile container. I do think this one would be the accurate one.

I’m relieved to be honest. I don’t need another colt. Like you, of course I was excited for a baby, but I knew it would be a lot to take on with a 6 and a 2 year old already to ride.

I can’t explain why she hasn’t cycled yet this spring, but maybe she isn’t going to be dramatic about cycling anymore. That would be a good thing. Of course, I haven’t seen Cash ride her again though, so maybe she just hasn’t cycled.

I don’t know why she’s fat with so much work. I guess she is probably an easy keeper since she’s a mustang. We feed her along with everything else, and no one else is fat. Maybe she is in an awkward stage of getting ready to grow?


----------



## Knave

Here is what I am seeing, and why I was so concerned. Lol. Do you see the pouch?


----------



## TrainedByMares

Does Jesse appear to have a little pouch?


----------



## egrogan

Maggie had a swollen lumpy area right there in front of her udder almost all the time. I had never seen a mare so lumpy there. For her I think it was a fat deposit that never went away, and was a symptom of her metabolic issues. I believe hormones/spring grass can also give mares a swollen look in that area. With Queen's age and exercise level, I wouldn't think metabolic issues would be a concern. Maybe hormonal?


----------



## Knave

I think Jesse does a little bit, enough to show there is something normal there @TrainedByMares. @egrogan thank you for telling me about Maggie! I’ve just never seen that before. Maybe it is just hormonal or some sort of fat pad she has developed. I think she should be fairly fit. I mean, she’s putting a lot of miles in at work.


----------



## egrogan

Knave said:


> thank you for telling me about Maggie! I’ve just never seen that before.


I had never seen it either, @Knave. I just went back to look at my old text messages with her owner, because that was the first thing I texted her about the weekend after she dropped Maggie off with us. I was really concerned about how swollen it was and at first thought it was a tick bite that had blown up and wondered if she always reacted that way. But it never went away, so I think it was "just" a fat pad that took up residence in that spot. Since she was never in work here, I'm not sure if it would have gone away if she was fitter.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I think @egrogan may be correct that it may be evidence of too rich a diet and/or hormonal.


----------



## gottatrot

I understand the relief...when I thought Aria was pregnant I was happy about a foal, but it was a lot better to know I wasn't going to have a delivery and foal to deal with.

In my experience, a lot of mares store fat in front of the udder there. Bibi, the Mustang mare was a very easy keeper and it was a struggle to keep her from getting overweight even when she was being ridden a lot. She always had what we called a "banana" in front of her udder (raised but elongated), but if she got very fat it turned into larger fruits like oranges or grapefruits, and then we would diet her more seriously. 

Amore would store a little fat there but just a small bulge, and I monitored it. I've actually seen a couple of geldings put fat there too, right in front of the sheath. 

I have not seen any signs of Aria being in heat yet since I got her. With some mares I've never been able to tell. If we go out and the horse starts peeing small amounts and lifting the tail/winking, then I can tell, but other than that if they act normally, I have no clue. It's very easy to think a mare with a belly is pregnant...


----------



## Knave

It is such a relief @gottatrot. You see, when the couple asked to buy the foal I knew I wouldn’t want to sell it. Yet, I also knew I didn’t need it and that it would make things difficult. It makes sense for husband to have two horses and for me to have two, and for the girls to each have one. I know they plan on taking their horses, but I also know the first 2-4 years after high school are ones that often don’t pan out as horse years. So, I assume that we will have Bones and Zeus with us for a time frame.

So, in not much more than a year from now, Bones will probably serve as a backup for a while. It won’t be too much longer than that that the little girl leaves. Likely the big girl will pick Bones up around the time Zeus becomes a backup. Zeus can be ridden by anyone, so he will have work despite her being here or not, and probably be a hard loss when he leaves.

After he is gone, then maybe another horse could come into the picture, but even then I’m not sure we’ll need one. When Queen is ten I’ll think about breeding her, barring any unforeseen loss of a horse in the mean time. Right now, I have my future with her and Cash. Husband has his with the new baby coming any day and his mare.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

Yet another windy day greeted the woman when she went outside to saddle. The big horse pranced beside her, anxious about the little white dog playing with a bucket and making a racket behind a bush. The filly looked toward the noise, but didn’t get worked up like the big horse.

Later, at work, both horses were hotter. The cattle were on edge in the wind, and they had several jobs to complete before the last turn out. The last bunch seemed small, because several pairs were taken out for being too young and another small group still needed branded.

Queen was rushing and anxious, and the woman felt it a fine line to get her job done and not make a mistake with the little mare. “What is wrong with her today?,” the man asked.

After the sorting of small calves and the gather of the slick pairs, they brought all of the cattle in and sorted the cows off the calves. A sickness had taken over the calves, and many needed doctored before they took the long walk to the mountain.

Once they doctored the main bunch and turned them back out, they branded the new pairs and sorted the already branded babies from the small pairs off the cows. They would get a ride in the trailer to the mountain.

Once they made it home, the woman whined to her husband. “Why is spring work kicking my butt so badly this year?” He thought and said it was doing it to all of them, it had to be the wind. She figured he was right, and wondered if working with the filly was a part of it for her. The mare was excellent, but it still took more focus and care than a broke horse would.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I forgot- well, to be honest I just didn’t do a detailed story of today because I am just done. Lol. Anyways, I was throwing and holding calves for doctoring. I don’t know how reflexes can work before your brain acknowledges anything, but suddenly I had a big slam right like an inch from my face. Another big calf kicked at my face, but I picked up the calf’s leg I was holding and that’s where he connected! Husband panicked, because it certainly looked like I was kicked in the face. He and dad kept asking if I was okay. I told them I was perfectly fine, only got a little scared! Lol


----------



## TrainedByMares

It was windy and cold here today too! I worked out in it for 9 hours today. I cussed the wind. I got a kiss of sleet before I came in and Im done too! Lol


----------



## Knave

Ick on the wind @TrainedByMares. I’m not sure we’ve had one day without wind this spring work. It wasn’t cold at least today here. I’m sorry you had cold. Tomorrow is wind advisories for 55mph. I don’t have to work tomorrow though. I’ll spend the day preparing for the weekend. I planned on riding the mare, but I won’t with winds that bad without having to I don’t think.

The weekend is supposed to be windy too, but not that bad.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Zeus

The morning held a coldness to it, and the woman was glad she was riding her big horse. He was broke enough that she could shrink into her coat as the morning began. Zeus seemed to glow in the dark morning, and the woman smiled watching him. As they made their way to the cattle they saw their sick calf laid out dead. “He looks like he melted,” the woman noted as they rode closer. Something was off about what she could make out. Close enough they saw coyotes had eaten his belly, and the big horse snorted low and tightened.

The cattle moved out well, and the bunch was smaller than the prior two. The calves were also younger, and they seemed a bit slower to the woman. When they made the second mother up area, the woman opened her saddle bags, only to find her coffee had spilled and everything was sticky.

It didn’t seem long that they were passing the neighbor’s ranch, and the hot pond reflected the sun rising. A long line of geese were making their way to the edge of the water, and in front of them was a herd of goslings. It was beautiful and peaceful to watch them trailing along in a row. The oldest girl and her mother were mesmerized.

Soon enough two riders joined them. One was the cowboy they had seen on the last drive, and the other was a pretty younger woman who was an apparent new hire. She kept her distance from the crew, seeming either nervous or uncomfortable.

A neighbor cow became determined to join the herd, and the riders fought her to keep her out, while a calf snuck in. It was right at the gate when they roped the slick, and the cows of course came undone. Two of their own calves ran back, and everyone seemed to be running in opposing directions. Eventually they got it all worked out, and the herd was again on its own and back to walking the miles they needed to cover.

The cowboy had seen enough of the woman’s big horse to ask to buy him after the wreck, and the woman declined. She loved the big animal, and she appreciated all he did for her. They waved the riders goodbye and continued on their way.

Eventually they made the trap where the cattle would overnight. Everyone seemed happy to get lunch.


----------



## Txshecat0423

Some of the pics have kind of a “Lonesome Dove” feel to them
[emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423!!!


----------



## egrogan

Sorry you lost the calf 

Loved your description of the geese. Today Hugh and I were waking in the woods, and almost stepped on some very tiny grouse chicks (are baby grouse chicks? Poults?). I wouldn’t have even noticed them if the mom hadn’t gone flapping off to distract us. The chicks looked so disoriented as they scrambled away, I felt bad for getting everyone upset. Hoping the mom got them rounded back up and safe once she was satisfied we were gone.


----------



## Knave

I’m sure they did @egrogan. Hugh is such a good dog for not eating them! It’s so fun to see things like that. I couldn’t believe the geese. There had to be at least 30 babies and lots of adults. It was so neat!


----------



## TrainedByMares

I love all the pics but the one that stood out is the sunlight streaming down! 
The girl that was nervous, I think that is understandable when working with new people.


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I’m sure it is reasonable. We are a bit of a rough bunch too.


----------



## Knave

I am too tired to write a story today. Queen did excellent though on her last turn out of the spring! Today was sans halter for just in case. She’s all grown up!

One cute moment happened, holding up the cows before we left, I couldn’t figure out what was going on, only to see my father jump off his horse and onto the back of Zeus.


----------



## Knave




----------



## TrainedByMares

Queen is a big girl now! I'm sure everyone is proud of her. Did you do another pregger test to be sure?


----------



## Knave

She is a big girl @TrainedByMares! I didn’t do another test. Little girl is mad at me, because she’s sure the last one was wrong. Lol


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

As the woman saddled the two horses for their last day of spring work, she thought about how much each had grown over the season. The big horse was a very solid using horse now it seemed. People asked to buy him because he stood out from the crowd, and he was trustworthy enough for the girls to ride him for branding and work, and the woman never questioned him.

The filly had grown the most over the spring days. Physically she was stronger and more muscular, and she had left behind that foal look that she had carried with her into the year. She had gone from being ponied during the intense moments to holding her own areas, and an understanding of the job had taken hold in her. She loaded herself into the trailer, drank when offered, and looked forward to seeing new places and experiencing new things.

At work they started with the lefties, and the wind was already blowing. There was a wind advisory in the news, so it wasn’t a surprise, although wind never seemed a surprise to the riders anymore. The lefties ran when they saw riders. They were the difficult bunch to do anything with, as they were a group of cattle that were not worked with often. They did not summer on the mountain, so they lacked the experience of being driven very far.

The little mare did not react to the running or the wind blowing. She simply focused on her job. The woman reached down on occasion to stroke her exceptionally soft neck. Once the group was pushed into the arena, they held them for sorting out culls and two who needed tag changes.

One cow got on the fight, and Queen pinned her ears down tight and curled her body up mad. She was ready to defend her position, and the cow’s intensity brought out her own. The cow had apparently aborted her calf, and after her milk dried she claimed another. This new calf used her as a binky, still nursing her own mother. This red cow believed fully she was the rightful mother of the calf, and she was determined to go back to her.

Things got wild, and the woman held the filly up to keep the herd in the bottom of the arena. The filly was calm about being left behind by the other horses, and only let out a couple soft whinnies in their direction. When they ran the two tag changes through the chute, the little mare was still alone, and willing to let the woman push the cows from the outside of the chute. The woman was proud of the little mare, for neither Cashman or Bones had ever felt comfortable next to the hydraulic chute.

They had a few calves to brand, and they sorted the cows apart. The filly begged any of them to take her. She was feeling confident and looking for a fight. The man smiled at his wife from the big horse. “Queen says “Take me. I dare you.”.” He pounded his chest and laughed. He was happy with the little mare, and the pressure she was tolerating on their final job.

He stayed on the big horse while they branded the slicks and doctored. The woman and her father worked the ground. Her mother roped as well. The woman flanked a legged calf and strung the rope, and when she stepped up pain hit her. She had pulled her groin. It didn’t surprise her, as she had felt a pain there threatening her all spring. It did frustrate her, for she planned on racing in an upcoming marathon.

She set her mind that she could still run, while her father teased that she was out of the race. He worked to beat her to anything he thought would hurt the leg further, for he knew the pain of a pulled groin. She felt guilty when he beat her however, because he was going in for a surgery on a hernia the following day, but the leg would only move so fast, and he was a stubborn man. They finished the calves and cleaned up from their last personal branding of spring, and stepped back into their saddles.

The woman looked at the stirrup of the mare, glad she wasn’t on the big horse, and set her mind to step up. In the saddle it seemed the pain rolled along with the fancy little mare, and the woman squirmed and braced against the horn. The mare, who tended towards being overly sensitive, tolerated the woman from a place of kindness, and seemed to try her best to take care of her as they pushed the lefties back to where they went.

Next came the bulls. They needed to sort a few bulls from the herd and bring them down to the ranch. The woman had wondered, before she saddled, if the mare would be alright for the job. It wasn’t a colt day, and she could have taken Zeus or Bones, but she decided she wanted to spend the day with the filly. As she braced against the saddle, she wondered if she had made a bad decision.

As they rode up to the pasture in the howling wind, the bulls began fighting each other and bellering. Bulls were loud and massive animals, and for the first time the woman felt the little mare’s confidence give way. She didn’t like the creatures in front of her, and she knew it was dangerous to step in with them.

The little mare did not know that a horse required false confidence dealing with bulls, and the woman tried to be the confidence for her, despite the rolling in her leg. She eyed the animals warily, but decided to trust the woman, and did as she asked. They pushed the fighting bellering bulls down towards the bottom of the pasture, and the woman was grateful for her husband and the big horse, who watched them intently and put themselves in the way of the thrashing bulls whenever a problem seemed directed the filly’s way. Fighting bulls had to be watched carefully, because they would easily take a horse out in their narrowed focus.

They managed to sort what they needed and turned towards the corral with them. The wind hit wrong, and picked the woman’s armita up and flung it towards the filly’s face. She spooked sideways and considered running when the woman caught her face, ever light, and grabbed the offending chap. “You’re okay,” she cooed as they continued the job. The leg made her awkward, and the filly could have easily taken her, but she quieted immediately and focused back on the bulls.

Somewhere along the way to the ranch, the filly regained her confidence. She pinned her ears and felt focused. She knew she could move these strange beasts, and she puffed up. Whether the confidence was faked, the woman did not know, but she was proud either way of the little mare who was again doing her best.

A big fight broke out and the bulls ran after the second gate they went through. Bulls were notorious for fighting in gates. They knew their enemies had to come in close to them and that they could gain an advantage in a gate. They ran out, kicking up dust, hitting and bellering all their noises. The two men raced to turn them, and the woman asked her mother to stay back with her in her spot for a moment. She did not want to gamble on the newfound confidence of the little mare, and she did not want to put her in a position to be hurt.

When the big horse and the buckskin got things turned around, the little mare and the black were back to their positions. Once to the arena for a second round of sorting, the filly hesitated to go through the gate. The bulls were at it again, and she had to squeeze right by their fighting to make it in. She knew it was dangerous, and yet she did as the woman asked.

Once sorted and in their respective corrals for waiting for loading, the riders made their way back to their own ride home. The man told the woman how proud he was of the mare, and she smiled as she rubbed the soft fur again. The mare had definitely came out of spring work a different horse than what she went in as. She was proud of both of her horses.


----------



## gottatrot

You all are so tough with your groin injuries and hernias, trying to race! I hope it is nothing that will stop you from your run. That would be disappointing.

Today it was very helpful for me to read about how many decisions you had to make for Queen, and how tricky it was to know whether to push and try or sit it out. I am happy to hear they all turned out well, and about the progress she has made. 

My decisions were wrong today, and I had to realize things were unsafe and abort. It made me have a lot of doubts about my judgment and fitness for training. Later I realized it wasn't so bad, and no one got hurt. 

But I am learning all the time, and reading your story made me realize it is not predictable or cut and dried for any of us with horses. We just have to keep making judgment calls, and it won't always work out perfectly. 

Not trying to be a downer, but to say your wonderful post really lifted my spirits! So thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knave

I think that is a really excellent thing to remember @gottatrot, and I’m sorry you had a bad day. I think that no one has perfect training judgement, I don’t care who they are, and that rolling with life is one of the most valued skills. That includes our own bad decisions.

I think you are spectacular! Yet, there are people I see that have all the odds stacked against them and not a lot of knowledge, come out the other side with a nice horse. It takes longer and is harder, but these people manage. So, I think determination is another highly relevant skill. I don’t think you are lacking any knowledge or have odds against you, but I think you are determined anyways.


----------



## knightrider

Whew! You had me on the edge of my chair the whole time. I am SO glad things turned out well for Queen. How is your groin today? I hope it heals quickly and you can race. I do love reading your stories.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider! It isn’t great. It woke me up several times last night, and I knew today it was going to be bad. I don’t exactly know what to do about it. I know my father said I could wrap it for riding, and that cinched down tight it works when you have to work. Yet, I don’t know about running!

I have a lot of money invested into this trip, and I’m not doing it alone, so I am counted on. My aunt rented us a camper van, has rented several rooms and a couple camper sites. So, I owe her a lot of money, and already spent a lot for little girl and I’s entry fees and things like that. I am behind too. April I rarely got to run, and half of May I was sick. So I have a month to get back to 13 miles. Not only that, but we are running the night before a 5k, and 13.1 in the morning, and then hiking for a week!

I just need to get it figured out. I don’t know if I can run today. I doubt it. Maybe @gottatrot will tell me the secret. She should know!


----------



## bsms

Knave said:


> So I have a month to get back to 13 miles. Not only that, but we are running the night before a 5k, and 13.1 in the morning, and then hiking for a week!


After reading that, I think I'll take some Motrin and go to bed. I'm exhausted just READING it!


----------



## Knave

That’s how I feel @bsms! It’s been stressing me out all this month. Little girl has never distance ran, and she was working up to it, and then spring work hit. So, I also feel responsible to get her that fit in a month! Her longest ever has been 6 miles. It was on hills at least, and then work got crazy. I’m just overwhelmed. I thought I’d feel better today, with the end of spring work, but now I have this stupid leg problem!


----------



## gottatrot

I was trying to figure out what part of your leg hurt. If it feels like muscles that bring the leg inward, inside the leg, you might be able to get enough improvement with a lot of ice and gentle stretching. You could also try taping it, if it just needs some support. Sometimes if you tape it well enough, you can provide the needed support. 
Here are a couple of methods:
Groin Strapping & Taping - How to tape for a groin strain









If it is a mild muscle tear, then if you could get it out of spasm, and let the other muscles around it compensate for it, possibly you could warm up into exercise and manage. But quite possibly you will make it worse if you don't rest it, and it might spasm too badly for you to use it.  I guess I would try walking first to see if it would relax after several miles. If it didn't, then you probably couldn't run on it. Of course you will probably end up more sore in other places, because the rest of your body will compensate even if you don't want it to. 

The best would be if you could rest it about 5 days with a lot of icing and support from tape or an ACE wrap. Then see if has healed enough to use it. In my opinion it would be better to train lightly for a couple weeks, allowing the strain to improve, and then go harder for the last bit before the race.

Sometimes you can do more than you think, when you have a baseline fitness level. I ran a 5k once after I had barely been out of bed after viral meningitis. I think I was sick for 13 days. But I had signed up for the 5K and decided to do it. I felt so good after having been in so much pain (meningitis gives you a headache that makes you want to put a knife in your head), and the run went great. I doubt I could have done a half marathon though. My sister says that when she has has problems with training, she tells herself she can always walk in the race. But then once she is in the race, she usually runs almost all of it.


----------



## Knave

You are my hero @gottatrot! Thank you so so much for this!!


----------



## Knave

Just for fun, this is what Queen looks like upside down. It will be even better when she’s slicked off. I feel like she’s an upside down appy. Lol


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, I always think of you when I see amazing trick riding pictures! (Though this looks terrifying to me!!)








(Not sure why the writing is blurry, but it says "trick rider Dorothy Herbert in 1967")


----------



## bsms

^^ In the category of "Things I've Never Been Tempted To Do"....


----------



## egrogan

bsms said:


> ^^ In the category of "Things I've Never Been Tempted To Do"....


Same!


----------



## Knave

I don’t think that would be bad @egrogan. It’s a cool picture! I’ve heard rumors, I’m thinking they are untrue, but I’ve heard rumors that they would put a trick rider on a bronc in the chute, and that they could ride that.

Here’s why I don’t think it’s true: I had a horse crow hop around when I was doing a trick at a show, and I was stuck in the backbend. Lol. You would be stuck to some extent if a horse blew up. If he really bucked, I can’t think of a single trick that wouldn’t be painful and dangerous. So, who knows, but I think it’s a false rumor.


----------



## bsms

Knave said:


> I was stuck in the backbend


Don't know if you're talking about something like this, but I'll gladly pass on the experience:






Some other old photos of stuff I can't imagine OSHA approving:














Mind you, I'd be willing to be the RIDER in the bottom picture...and FWIW, I've read the diving horses loved doing it. They HAD to because you couldn't lead them on a ramp up to the top and then jump them off if they didn't WANT to do it! But...I'll pass. We don't have enough water here anyways. 🤠


----------



## TrainedByMares

The other day, Trainer Lady was telling me to keep both hands on the reins and I was talking back saying what about cavalry, if I was carrying a sidearm or a sabre. She snapped at me "you are NOT cavalry!" Looking at that bottom picture, I'm glad I'm not! Lol


----------



## Knave

I won’t look for an old picture of me in the backbend, but here is little girl for an example. I was doing a show in a terrible lightening storm, and that horse started crow hopping around (lucky for me he didn’t really blow, because although I never saw it he was noted to be a bucking horse), and my father jumped in the arena and saved me! It was a bad moment, and I never did do that trick again at a lope. I figured if I wasn’t flexible enough to get out of it, then I shouldn’t be doing it. You can imagine the pain of hitting over and over…


----------



## Knave

Lol @TrainedByMares. She’s still in a snaffle right? I ride two handed on Queen, because you can be softer and more accurate. Now, I ride one handed on her roping. I think that is the only reason I ever get my horses neck reining! Lol. It is a have to. I don’t love the transition, because I don’t work on it without a rope.

On a side note- I didn’t say, the backbend is one of my very favorite tricks. It was hard for me to give it up. My back is too unbendy. Lol. Little girl doesn’t love the trick. I wonder if it hurts her too. She doesn’t even try it anymore. I wonder if it is an easier trick for a shorter person…


----------



## TrainedByMares

@Knave , yes, she is in a snaffle! The other day,talking about GS Garcia bits, I was going to ask you what each of your horses uses for bits?


----------



## bsms

If someone put me in that position, the next step would be a trip to the hospital! Maybe the morgue. My back has enough issues bending FORWARD.

Odd about the neck reining. It took ME a while to get used to it. Now I dislike riding with two hands. But my riding is pretty simplistic.


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares here you go then. 

Bones - a fancy silver grazing bit. I got it in a trade and it is too narrow for anyone else. Big girl uses it. When I ride him it is in a silver curb with a roller that was the first Christmas gift husband gave to me. He prefers the bit I use, but big girl can get a bit hard handed on him and I make her continue with the grazing bit. Both are beautiful.

Lucy - She is currently in a hackamore. Husband has a Garcia spade he would like to begin two-reining her in after she gets back into work solidly.

Cashman - a plain draft grazing bit. He preferred the fancy curb with a roller, but it was too tight. I looked at bit companies, and nothing makes a curb in a 6.5” mouth. So, he has an antique plain grazing bit I found on eBay.

Zeus - A shank snaffle pro reiner

Queen - a loose o ring snaffle. Little girl has a fancy silver snaffle she got in a trade she has offered me to use on her, but I don’t want to take the chance of anything happening to her fancy snaffle.

@bsms we spend a year or so plow reining every horse. It tends to be roping where we first begin the process of neck reining. Whenever we transition out of the snaffle we are fully neck reining. Husband made the transition in the hackamore, but with his goal of two-reining he has yet to change Lucy over to the bit. He wanted to wait until she raised the foal, rather than begin and quit.

Traditionally horses move from the snaffle to a bigger bit by their six year old year. Showing, 5 and under is snaffle bit, and during year 6 a hackamore is allowed I believe. After that one is required to ride in a curb. Now, a horse like Zeus (and many of our past horses) just rode in the shank and had a curb thrown in them only to show. We tend to think horses like shank snaffles.

Cashman and Bones were different types. Neither liked a broken bit. I transitioned them very early to curbs. Bones was at the end of his three-year-old year and Cashman was four. Then Cash started getting pinched by the curb and I had to go on the lookout for something that would fit the giant that wasn’t a snaffle.

Speaking of- the girl who was working on making him a cinch got it finished! She is mailing it now, but sent me a picture!


----------



## egrogan

That's beautiful @Knave! Would you be willing to pass on the name of the maker so I can see if she also makes English style girths? I have been looking for another mohair girth but the company that made the one I love hasn't produced anything during the pandemic and it's not clear if they will stay in business. The one I've used on Fizz for a few years now has taken on a funky smell I just can't seem to get out, even with all the washing tricks I can think of. I think the problem is that we never get dry, hot days here so the inner strands stay damp for too long, even when drying in the sun, because it's generally humid here.


----------



## Knave

Of course @egrogan! I’ll PM you her details!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Wow,a 6.5 mouth is huge! Thanks for that info, @Knave . Nicki is still in a D-ring copper snaffle,do you think I should transition her to a different bit? She's turning 8 next month.


----------



## Knave

It is huge @TrainedByMares! He is a huge horse. The cinch I had made is 40”. They don’t make those. Lol

I probably wouldn’t find the need if she is light in the snaffle. We tend to like to show on occasion, so we do it for that reason. Now, when I gave General away, a child rode him. This was the lightest horse you could imagine, and the child’s mother is a trainer. She decided for his sake to put him back in a snaffle, just so the kid didn’t hurt his mouth with kid learning, because he was just as light in the snaffle.

I don’t see any issue with leaving a horse in a snaffle that one doesn’t intend to show. If you want to show her someday, then maybe up her to a shank snaffle, so you could throw a curb in on occasion just to have her used to it to show. Or, if she gets a little hard mouthed, then maybe I’d up her to a shanked snaffle. If you are happy though, don’t! 😊


----------



## Knave

Oh, look what little girl made for me for Mother’s Day!


----------



## bsms

Bandit arrived with very little experience with any bit. They used a snaffle at times as an emergency brake, but mostly rode him in a bosal. Including racing. It was a shock to discover on my first ride that he thought any pressure on a snaffle meant stop ASAP. That was the FIRST time I kissed his mane! A few snaffle rides and then I started using a curb with him and have continued to swap back and forth between them. At this point, I use a curb because the mouthpiece makes it easier for him to eat. It isn't common but sometimes the grass hangs up on the single joint snaffle.

My riding goals are so unusual that I've given up worrying about my techniques. In my limited experience around ranches, most ranchers go, "_It works for you and your horse? Great!_" I love that acceptance that one person may do something different but if it works? That's all that matters.

Oh - and "little girl" obviously has talents beyond horses! My BIL could do something like that. I'm always happy if I can just get a screw into wood without "screwing" something up!


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Knave, we have girls who hippodrome (that’s the only “trick” we incorporate), and the shorter girls, maybe 5’4” and less are way better and more successful than any of the taller girls. We did have a girl who was about 5’9” or so and the horse was at least 15.3, that was an awkward combo and they never got good at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

@bsms I can’t really imagine living in a world where that wasn’t the theory. I wouldn’t like that at all! Sure, showing has rules and I completely get that, but regular life, do what works! That is common sense.

@Txshecat0423 I never thought about height effecting any other trick! I have seen too short being a problem for other tricks. I could see where hippodrome could be easier shorter now that you mention it though!


----------



## Knave

On a happy note, Queen has finally cycled! So, the last pregnancy test was accurate. I guess there is no cheating with those things. Straight clean pee is required. Lol

Yes, she is a bit overweight. Lol. I do know those horses were facing hard times where they were on our mountain, and I guess one would have to be an easy keeper to survive. Cash does not get fat quickly, although he is a very big horse which can be confused for fat. I don’t know what his mountain looked like. I’ve rarely been in that country.

Queen is growing though, so hopefully she’ll stretch out a bit. She had over a week off due to weather, and today when I saddled her cinch was several holes tighter. Lol


----------



## Knave

It has been a day. Queen tried to buck me off, which was kind of funny since she didn’t accomplish it. Zeus was kicked bad in the knee, and he is out for a while.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Did a cow kick Zeus or was it Bones? What were you doing with Queen and why do you think she tried to get rid of you? She is only 2 years old,so that is probably part of it but wow, didn't expect that! Sorry for your 'day'. It's tough to do, but I always try to remember, 'could have been worse'


----------



## Knave

I’m sure it could have been much worse @TrainedByMares. Lol. Zeus had been fighting in the corral all day. I don’t know if it was Bones or Cash, but I do know he had it coming. It’s too bad, and we’ll keep hosing it, but he’s just too rough on other horses.

Queen is just a bit sick of her small corral. She’s still cycling, so I have her pulled out. That, combined with only one ride over the past twelve days, had her feeling froggy when I asked her to lope. She was in a bad mood the whole ride, and we argued. Husband kept laughing at us, and it was a little funny. I’m hoping she woke up back on the right side of the bed today!


----------



## bsms

Two rides ago I had a rough ride on Bandit. He wasn't too interested in what I thought. Near the end, we return uphill on a quarter-mile stretch of ATV road, which has some great spots for running and some spots with gullies and rocks. I know he CAN go fast over those spots, but I really don't like it because if he stumbled I'd be landing at speed on rocks big enough to break me up bad.

I was thinking "Easy canter and slow where the rocks are". He was thinking, "Gallop!" I was also trying a Mullen snaffle bit that day. He GALLOPED! 

I decided I had enough, braced one hand against the horn for leverage and started bumping hard on the reins. His head went up and we galloped a little further with his head up, thrashing - and then he slowed. But he was very unhappy so we did mini-S turns (the ATV road isn't wide enough for serpentines). We did that most of the rest of the way back into the neighborhood to keep him from taking off again. If a horse could cuss, he was calling me every name in the book.

Rode yesterday. He was fine. When we got to the uphill spot where we often canter towards home, he started to go & I immediately jumped in his mouth. He said, "Oh!" - and we walked the rest of the way. If my memory serves me right, it was 7 years ago today that he got here. I think it is part of Bandit's nature to sometimes give the Middle Hoof Salute to his rider. And then be fine the next ride.

Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm kind of glad when a very experienced rider with a horse they know well has a day that doesn't go well. The whole "_If you were just a STRONG LEADER, your horse will do anything you want_" thing gets me down. Or the "_How do I get my horse's respect?_" thing. [Answer: EARN IT!] But I've had days where Bandit didn't think I pooped rose petals and then had someone suggest I take lessons from some natural horsemanship guru.... 😕

I don't wish a hard ride on anyone, but I'm glad I'm not the ONLY one - and I appreciate the honesty when really experienced people talk about rides where their horse didn't worship the ground they walk on...🤣


----------



## Knave

I could see that @bsms. If someone were to make a big deal out of one bad day and tell me I needed a trainer, I think I would give them bandit’s salute! Lol. I am pretty sure that any horse with a personality is going to have those days. I know they are a lot less common as they age, but they still happen.

Queen has enough personality for many horses. I think that when she’s twenty she is still going to throw something in there now and then.


----------



## egrogan

bsms said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm kind of glad when a very experienced rider with a horse they know well has a day that doesn't go well.


SAME!!!


----------



## Knave

Husband and I have been talking about this, as we’ve gotten ready to ride. I told him I wondered if I made out like Queen wasn’t a lot of horse, and he said when I read him my stories that he thought I made out like she was, but also that since he was there he was picturing things like they happen, and maybe in reading when you weren’t there you might have a different image.

So, don’t think I don’t have bad days on both of those horses. For example, when Cash and I went at that neighbor branding to get that lost calf, he was a lot of horse. I was kind of scared to be honest. He was thinking about taking me. He was freaked out because he knew getting that calf was going to be very hard, and he was ramping himself up for it. I didn’t know if I would keep him under control and not get bucked off before the job was done.

He’s a gentle horse, and a dependable horse, and still I had that moment of fear. I believe he will lower those times, as he has, each year. Yet, he knows enough now to worry about how a job will go, so he may build up in those moments worse and worse. It will just depend on how he goes about it.

Queen is a hot style of horse. I’ve worked really hard to keep her on that thinking side. I doubt she will ever be easy, although I do believe she will be a heck of a partner. Her athleticism may make us unstoppable, but it also comes with that type of personality that she gets her panties in a twist or gets hot. That’s just going to be her.

So, I don’t mean to make out like it’s never hard. I think every horse has their hard times. Zeus even has his moments, although they are safe and much rarer. I don’t think I’d like a horse who didn’t have some spunk in there. Of course there is a line of what I’m willing to deal with. I don’t think that’s about training either. Some horses have personalities which will be too hard for me, like Keno. Although, I do think had Keno not been spoiled prior to me I may have gotten on with him.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

It was the first hot day. They saddled horses and hosed Zeus’s leg. He was already walking almost normally. They laughed that he should have been called Badger.

The mare was hot after spending too long in the little pen. They rode off towards the long dirt roads that seemed to lead both no where and everywhere. Walking through her parents’ yard, the woman handed her husband Queen’s lead. The filly was watchy and hurried, and the big horse didn’t seem to mind slowing her down.

After they passed the yard they hit a slow trot to the filly’s frustration. She wanted to stretch her legs, but as rushy as she felt, they wanted to hold her back for a time. They laughed about how she seemed like ponying a racehorse on a track, and they trotted a few miles before she was ready to lope.

When they broke into a lope the mare tried her hand at running, and the big horse moved out quickly, but not to the mare’s satisfaction. It seemed a couple of miles flashed behind them, and the mare still pressed to rush forward. She was sweated up heavy and ambitious, and the big horse was ready to slow down for a time.

They broke into a slow trot, and they followed a dirt road which led to sand hills. They climbed the sand hills, up and around until they reached their end. The big horse was tired, and the filly was dried up and still wanting to go.

They turned around and the woman finally took her lead back. The filly walked out fast, but she seemed back to herself finally. She tried to brush up and scratch her belly on the tall sharp greasewood, and the woman growled at her for scratching her legs. The couple enjoyed the long walk home, visiting after what had seemed like a long busy spell.

They pulled the big horse’s shoes and trimmed his feet, and rinsed the dried sweat off the horses. Queen was happy to be turned back out with the herd.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Oakley

The wait on the mare to foal was dragging out. It seemed everyone in the family had decided she’d never foal. The woman set an alarm to do the first night check, and the man set his for the second. While she laid in bed, over his ever loud snoring, she heard something hit the panels.

Looking at the clock, it was close to her alarm, so she picked up her phone and walked out to the corral. As she stepped around the tack room quietly, she saw Lucy was laying down. Lucy had not laid down since she had gotten very big, and her heart jumped. A little further and she saw a foal standing in front of the mare.

In the dark she couldn’t make out much about the foal, so she clicked the flashlight on her phone, but this spooked the foal and she half wobbled and half ran, and the woman clicked it off quickly as it was on. The mare decided she had better get up if the foal was going to leave, and she stood and nickered to her newest love.

The woman watched as the foal tried to nurse and the mare wasn’t sure how to respond. She didn’t like the feeling, and she threatened with her off leg, because she didn’t want to kick the baby. The woman scolded her by saying her name, and the mare pinned her ears and let the foal try and latch on.

The woman decided then that she would go and wake her husband. He took a while to understand what was going on, and his tired voice was almost childish in sleep when he said “It’s here? Really? I dreamed she had him. Really? A baby?”

They went outside and watched the foal run around while the mare trotted behind nickering and worrying. The foal even took a couple of jumps, and they laughed quietly. They made out a blaze face and socks, and when the baby tired and laid down, the woman asked him to grab the iodine to treat the umbilical cord.

“See if it’s a colt or a filly,” the man requested when he handed the bottle over the fence. Lucy seemed proud to show off the foal, and wasn’t bothered by the woman rubbing her hands over it’s soft belly. “It’s a filly!,” she said surprised. “Are you sure? Check again?,” he questioned, for they had been certain when it took so long that it would be a horse colt. “Oakley then,” he smiled in the dark, still excited from the surprise it felt like would never come.

They let their younger daughter come out and see the filly, before sending her back to bed. The oldest was sound asleep and they didn’t want to wake her. The three who had been awake went to sleep contentedly, thinking of their future they saw looking back at them. All was well in their world.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Good morning, Lucy and Oakley!!😍😍


----------



## QHriderKE

What a stunning fully 🥰 She has presence already! Congratulations and way to go Lucy!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @QHriderKE and @TrainedByMares!! She definitely already seems to have personality!


----------



## QHriderKE

@Knave as you've recently stated - all the best ones do 😉


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

My ride was not interesting enough for a story today, but something crazy did happen. Queen and I had just gotten into the “arena” (dirt patch), and the loudest sonic boom ever happened. It was a shake your soul and the ground and drawn out. I thought we had come under attack and was looking for smoke! Lol

So, you can imagine I about jumped out of my skin in the saddle. The birds went crazy too. A crow came flying down next to me and some little tweety birds. We were all so confused. Queen only jumped and froze. She calmed down long before the birds and I! Lol


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> View attachment 1129039


This photo needs to go into a contest or on a calendar or something.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> My ride was not interesting enough for a story today, but something crazy did happen. Queen and I had just gotten into the “arena” (dirt patch), and the loudest sonic boom ever happened. It was a shake your soul and the ground and drawn out. I thought we had come under attack and was looking for smoke! Lol
> 
> So, you can imagine I about jumped out of my skin in the saddle. The birds went crazy too. A crow came flying down next to me and some little tweety birds. We were all so confused. Queen only jumped and froze. She calmed down long before the birds and I! Lol


All day yesterday I kept thinking about emp. I would have been freaking out! Lol has that happened there before?


----------



## lb27312

@Knave - could it have been a jet breaking the sound barrier? Or was it louder? When I lived in NV(further south) I would hear that on occasion... but this was a long time ago!


----------



## bsms

Not sure where you are at. A chunk of Nevada is used for the Red Flag exercises for the Air Force. PARTS of those are legal for supersonic flight. But I thought those would be south of y'all.








One can create a sonic boom without the PLANE going supersonic. If you are going fast and make a sharp turn, PARTS of the plane can briefly go supersonic (wing tips IIRC).

The parts of the range where it is approved aren't all that large, but if you get busy with other things when flying at 0.9 or 0.95 Mach...mistakes can be made. When I was in training for the F4, a student pilot screwed up and broke over 50 windows and a bunch of windshields at an elementary school...


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot thank you!!

@TrainedByMares that was the first thought in my head actually, but my podcast was still working… lol. Then I thought about our conversation.

@lb27312 yes, I think it was the fighter jets practicing. It happens probably weekly or every other week, but for some reason this was especially big. I know it wasn’t just me because of the birds!


----------



## Knave

@bsms that should be a little south of me, but like you said, at those speeds just a little off might be right above… I saw their tracks practicing, although I never see them. One time I did with the right pair of sunglasses, and I counted 7 or something crazy like that! Yet normally I never can see them.


----------



## TrainedByMares

bsms said:


> Not sure where you are at. A chunk of Nevada is used for the Red Flag exercises for the Air Force. PARTS of those are legal for supersonic flight. But I thought those would be south of y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can create a sonic boom without the PLANE going supersonic. If you are going fast and make a sharp turn, PARTS of the plane can briefly go supersonic (wing tips IIRC).
> 
> The parts of the range where it is approved aren't all that large, but if you get busy with other things when flying at 0.9 or 0.95 Mach...mistakes can be made. When I was in training for the F4, a student pilot screwed up and broke over 50 windows and a bunch of windshields at an elementary school...


The PA Air National Guard flys a pair of A10 warthogs on training flights right overhead. Sometimes they come up from the valley and pass over the round pen a few hundred feet above the treetops. Just awesome! 
My dad served in the RCAF during WW2 and I've always had a deep respect and admiration for military aircraft and those that fly them!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I read Lavoy Finicum’s book and have had it run through my mind on occasion since. It’s a pretty good book.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> @TrainedByMares I read Lavoy Finicum’s book and have had it run through my mind on occasion since. It’s a pretty good book.


@Knave I will read it


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares let me know what you think! I was surprised I liked it so much.


----------



## Knave

Zeus

After the woman unsaddled the little mare and the big horse, it was time for baths. Zeus had a big day ahead of him, and Cashman was going for a backup in case that Zeus didn’t handle the pressure.

The little yellow horse unloaded in an environment he had never seen. He hesitated to take it in before he stepped out of the trailer. He was in a parking lot in an elementary school. There was traffic and people everywhere, and lots of random animals.

It was ag day, and the younger daughter and her little horse, along with a group of friends, were given the privilege of teaching the students about horses. She had been looking forward to the day for weeks. Zeus however had no idea what he was signed up for.

The man led him through the parking lot and onto the sidewalk. They climbed a flight of stairs, and they were in the front yard of the school. A highlander was already in the yard, along with high school kids charged with the event. The horse seemed to match the steer, and they were a sight to be seen in the middle of town.

Soon the girl was there with her friends, and poster boards came out along with a lot of chaos. Zeus handled it well, and ate on the grass until the classrooms began pouring out and bells rang. He stood well for the first grade, and got a little antsy for a bit for the next class. After that he seemed to understand the program, and spent several hours being an example and being petted on by many small children.

The woman sat on pins as she watch a blind child approach. The little horse seemed to understand he needed to move slowly, and the child was smiling from ear to ear.

Finally they led the little horse back down the concrete stairs and into the trailer. He was ready to go home.


----------



## gottatrot

Zeus was amazing! He's like a therapy horse.


----------



## Knave

I was proud of him @gottatrot! Little girl told me recently that she went back and watched his year videos, and that she’s most proud of this year, because she feels it has been her most improved year with him.


----------



## knightrider

How very precious! I did things like that with my horses many times . . . including going up steps like that! It is so fun and rewarding. I am so glad you did that! Zeus is amazing!!!!


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I’m glad she got to do it too. It was something’s she’s dreamt of doing forever. When they were littles themselves, and the teenagers came to the school, I often went and volunteered. I was always amazed anyone had horses broke enough for that! I don’t imagine any of our others could have done it.

You have always been so good at being involved in things like this! Town has never seemed to phase you like it does me!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The man saddled the two horses before his wife made her way out of the house for morning chores. He left to feed while she finished and waited for the trailer to come and pick her up, and said goodbye to the girls who were getting ready for school. As a last thought, before the trailer came, she fly sprayed the two saddled horses.

Flies weren’t bad yet, but she didn’t know what the ranch would entail and just thought to do it. Queen stood solidly for her first fly spray of the year. She pet the soft neck, surprised that the mare had decided to tolerate it after the last year of arguing about fly spray.

A bull had broken through the fence and into the lefty herd. The two lefty bulls were already turned out, but the riders needed to bring the herd in to sort out the unwanted addition before the lefties were turned out to their summer range. The bull was beautiful, and he turned out nice calves, but he was a menace. Every year he had ended up in places he didn’t belong, and he had an attitude to boot.

The woman was a little leery about the day with her filly, so she left the halter under the bridle just in case. Once they left the trailer she realized it was a useless accessory. The big horse was the most bug intolerant horse she had been around. He began throwing a fit as they made their way into a cloud of mosquitoes.

The filly was surprisingly calm, and happy to be back to work. They watched the big horse throwing his tantrums, and the woman was grateful to not be the one on his back. He kicked and jumped and threw his head constantly, unaware of his surroundings and angry. The buckskin was in a hurry, jigging along, and the woman reached down to pet the fancy filly. She was grateful that the mare didn’t take on the anxiety around her.

The mare wanted to rush when the lefties took off running, as they were notorious for doing, but let the woman hold her back. The big horse continued with his tantrums, and the sun began to warm the morning. The woman wished she could take off her coat, but the mosquitoes already were biting her face and hands, and she was doing her best to not mimic the big horse next to her.

She also didn’t appreciate bugs, but she didn’t want the filly to realize how upset they made her, in the case it would upset her as well. The filly seemed unaware there even was a problem, and focused on the cows.

One bull was acting as a mustang bull, and he ran and turned everything backwards time after time, while the two others fought. It was frustrating to try and deal with them, and ignore the constant bites of the relentless mosquitoes. The big horse refused to focus on the job, and the man was doing his best to not lose his temper while he constantly had to discipline the big animal.

Eventually they got the herd into the corral, but the bull would not sort out. The woman held back on the filly, convinced the bull was going to hit a horse. It would be not only dangerous to be hit, but it would also ruin the filly’s confidence in herself possibly permanently. She tried to stay out of the way as she watched the other three riders fighting the big animal. He could not see well out of one eye, which made him run through riders worse than his temperament already allowed.

They decided to take a few cows with him and sort him in a smaller corral. Once down in the small corrals the woman held back while the others went inside to try and sort him apart. The man laughed and handed her the big horse, “Are you stepping down from this?” He asked. “Yep,” she laughed back.

They managed to get it done with a lot of noise and chaos that she couldn’t see from outside of the picket fence, and soon the man was back to grab the big horse’s reins. She was grateful, for dealing with the upset beast was a difficult job in itself.

They took the lefties back to where they came from, with the bull loaded into the trailer. Her father eventually rode up to where she was pushing the pairs. “He’s a nice looking bull, but I think I’ll have to sell him come fall. We can’t keep dealing with him.” She smiled and watched as her husband made his way up to the gate to count as the cows went through. She wondered if he would be able to get a count as she watched him and the big horse argue.

Cashman was so focused on his panic in the bugs that he was trying to throw himself down to roll them away, and when the man wouldn’t let him he would jump and kick and spin around, all the while he managed to maintain his count to the woman’s amazement.

In scolding him, he backed a long distance as the others walked towards the trailer. “You can back all the way there,” he said to the horse, and the woman wondered if he’d follow through with it. Eventually he let the big horse turn around and walk, although the constant jumping and kicking at his belly never quit.

“Tomorrow, if you come, you’ll probably need to ride him,” the man said to her. She thought to herself that the idea did not sound like a pleasant one, but knew the filly would be in over her head gathering the remaining bulls, and wanted to continue their positive momentum.

When the woman and her mother unloaded the horses at the house, the woman was shocked to notice how muscular the mare was. Her butt was wider than the big horse’s all of the sudden, and her shoulders were massive as well. It must have struck her mother in the same way, for she pet the fancy hip and told the mare how strong she was built.


----------



## Knave




----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> @TrainedByMares let me know what you think! I was surprised I liked it so much.


I just finished it. Very dark theme! I guess it was his warning what could happen but I sure hope it doesn't happen!


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I hope it never happens too, but I think about it since that book! Did you like it? The author ended up killed by the feds protesting the government removing a rancher’s cows for trespassing. I’ve seen the video of it, and it definitely looks in his favor, many believe he was shot in cold blood. The whole ending of his life went hand in hand with his beliefs.


----------



## TrainedByMares

@Knave I saw something on tv about it some time ago. It is a shame that he died. I am pretty sensitive and at some points while reading my heart was beating fast and I was right inside the story with them! I was brought up with many of the same beliefs and values so I think I would have got along with Jake/Lavoy and his family! 

It sure gives something to think about. Food and energy. Thats what it comes down to. It's not something I haven't considered before. The house is heated with a woodstove, we are surrounded by fuel. I know where the springs are for a source of fresh water. We have a garden and we are going to start canning and storing it away. Deer and other game abound in this area. 
I suppose the book is a wakeup call,as frightening as it is, but it's good to be prepared. 
Having horses is good,too. A happy coincidence or it was predetermined in my life? As the price of gas goes up, I've joked with guys how I will still be able to get around!
Do you know any of those ranchers?


----------



## Knave

No, I don’t @TrainedByMares. I do have a signed copy of the book by his wife, as my mother met her and gave them away for Christmas one year. Hence why we read it. We actually listened to it on Audible on the way to Disney Land one year, so driving I kept thinking how far we would have to go to get home, and it was December and -18 when we left. Lol


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares our water is well ran, so we would be in a bit of a bind. I guess we could put a hand pump in, but really it isn’t the best place to hold out for something like that because of the water. The ranches above ours still have natural water. We have (the community) over-pumped our ground table, so all the natural water above a certain level is a thing of the past. I think it would take many years for it to recover.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Lol I would have turned it ( Audible) off!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Water is important! All of the 100 or more year old homesteads around here are on top of a spring or its real close. 

We have so much rain and water , I wish I could send you some! I need a good drought to stop the grass from growing! Lol


----------



## Knave

It didn’t go away until I was in high school @TrainedByMares. Before the pond was a pond, the meadows were irrigated from the creek, and there was lots of water. The ranch was homesteaded by my family in 1863 according to paperwork, but there was some confusion there because of the state becoming a state afterwards.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Wow,1863! What a sense of history treading the same ground as previous generations! What kind of dwelling would they have lived in back in the 1800's? Was it always a cattle ranch?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares it was always a cattle ranch. We still use several old buildings. I know there are stories as to how they came to be, but I would be lying if I said. The house is mostly gone, but there are pictures of it in the early 1900s. The cellar is still there, an old well that they rebuilt the house over this year, the old bunkhouse and the barn, and the old chicken coop all stand. The barn is my favorite! I’ll look for a picture for you to see how it is now. It is older than 1916, but that was the first of the carved in dates. It’s fun to read everything carved over the years.


----------



## Knave

Here is my grandpa and one of his favorite old horses sometime around 1936. This horse he had lots of stories about. He played with it growing up, and taught it to climb the hay stacks and lots of silly things. One day he had it up on the stack, and it slipped off, falling under the wagon. It was stuck under there, and the men had to come and save it. He was in trouble.

When she grew up he rode her some, but she was a work animal. He was contracting out haying, and he had her with him. He said she was so gentle, and trusted him so much, that one day she got her nose caught on a buck rake. He would giggle telling me this story, and it always made me smile. He said she must have stood there for the whole night, and when he came she wouldn’t move until he helped her get the caught skin loose. Why he laughed so hard was because it was only caught on the tiniest bit of skin on the end of her nostril. He said she would have barely had a paper cut if she pulled it loose.


----------



## gottatrot

Great picture and story!! Maybe it was 1936 though? If it was your grandpa. I was reading about my relatives and feeling how the 1800s really weren't that long ago. Since my dad was older when he got married, it seems strange but his dad (my grandpa) was born in 1895 and died at age 76 in 1971, before I was born. It seems strange my grandpa died of old age 50 years ago, but my dad is 87 now. My great grandpa built the house my parents are living in now, back in the late 1800s. Here he is, with a salmon. He came over from Sweden to the west coast in the late 1800s, and his wife came over from Scotland. Back then fishing and canneries were the main enterprise in the area. Commercial fishing is still what a lot of people do there, on the Columbia river and in the ocean.


----------



## Knave

Yes @gottatrot, I changed it as soon as I read it. Lol. I should preread before posting and then editing.

That is very cool!!!


----------



## Knave

I don’t think it was that long ago @gottatrot sometimes, and sometimes I feel like it was forever ago. Grandpa told me of a story told to him about them coming across where we leave the cows with wagons, long before him. He said they had to tie the oxen to the wagons because they would be lost in the grass. Now it is not a place one could lose much more than a dog, and only the dog because of the sagebrush. I can’t imagine it once having been like that. I guess my kids can’t fathom the ranch being filled with water. So, in that aspect it was a long time ago.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Those pictures are awesome,both old and recent! I love it!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> @TrainedByMares it was always a cattle ranch. We still use several old buildings. I know there are stories as to how they came to be, but I would be lying if I said. The house is mostly gone, but there are pictures of it in the early 1900s. The cellar is still there, an old well that they rebuilt the house over this year, the old bunkhouse and the barn, and the old chicken coop all stand. The barn is my favorite! I’ll look for a picture for you to see how it is now. It is older than 1916, but that was the first of the carved in dates. It’s fun to read everything carved over the years.
> View attachment 1129568
> View attachment 1129569
> View attachment 1129570


So, I was looking at the barn pictures again and I had a question. What is the ceiling/roof made of, mud and straw?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares it is a sod roof. So, it has the posts laid across, and then you see bark sticking through. I believe they used the bark to block the holes. Dirt is piled on top of that.

When little girl and I built Mama’s barn, we originally anticipated using a sod roof. My father believed the cedar posts we used from this day and age were not strong enough to hold up a sod roof, and him, my husband, and my cousins came and put a roof on it with metal left over from a project of my uncle’s.

So, I don’t know if todays posts are strong enough. Riding you can see the trees they once cut, and just how massive they were. Like the posts you see on the barn. We don’t have any trees like that here now.


----------



## SueC

Just wanted to tell you that is a beautifully put together foal you've got there - one of the best I have seen - having seen a lot... and of course I don't know the story... who's the dad? Performance breeds have something show breeds just never will. And she looks bright and brainy as well.

I hope you are all well and happy. 🖤


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! She’s bred for cutting, and she’s a spunky little thing.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus, Queen and a little roan horse 

It was a beautiful evening, when after dinner the man asked the woman to go catch horses. She had already ridden them earlier, working on the new calves with the filly, but she put down the book she was reading, and jumped to the chance. The girl asked if she could ride with them, but only as far as her grandparents’ house, for she wanted to do arena work.

On the ride down they enjoyed the beauty around them. Coming to the pivot, it was spraying in the road, and a deep puddle had formed. “I’m going,” the man hollered as he ran through, trying to miss the spray of the end guns. The woman felt for her nerves, and asked to filly to trot through. The two did not miss the spray, but the filly enjoyed water and seemed excited for the coolness of it.

The girl came after them, half soaked, and she dropped the extra cinch she carried. She went back, jumping off the little yellow horse in the puddle to retrieve the now wet thing. She was taking it to her grandfather. It was a shorter mohair cinch, pretty patterned, that was good for starting colts and riding smaller horses. Nothing at their house needed it any longer, until the day Oakley would grow up enough to start.

The girl’s grandfather was starting his little roan colt. He received the colt in a trade for his roan horse. He was the same age as the fancy filly, but taking his time to grow. They dropped the girl and the cinch, and talked for a moment, before heading out to the dirt roads.

The filly was happy to stretch out her legs next to the giant horse, and they loped a few miles before turning and trotting back home. The big horse was sweated up, but the filly was in decent shape and dry, wishing they would continue to lope longer.

When they came back into the yard, the girl was working on gymkhana events and the colt was saddled in the round pen. They stopped and watched the colt, who was a fancy sight. He could slide and spin, and fly backwards with his head gathered fancy, although he had yet to be ridden.

They visited for a time, when the colt had finished his lesson. They all laughed at how Queen had grown up suddenly, next to the little animal. The woman’s mother laughed at how much bigger she now was than the yellow horse, and her father laughed that she was wider than the big horse.

They discussed using the big horse to pony the colt, and when they led them beside each other the woman laughed at how massive the colt made him look.

On the way home, they took the time to appreciate the green around them, and the cool mist coming from the pivot. The woman smiled at the rainbow it created, and the birds floating ahead of them.


----------



## Knave




----------



## gottatrot

Aww she is so fancy!!


----------



## egrogan

Don’t you wish you knew what was being said in those deep stares passing back and forth?

She’s really lovely


----------



## Txshecat0423

I get the impression that in her mind, she’s as big as Cashman! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I feel like he was telling her something like “I would die for you.” Right after that moment he attacked everyone else for standing there. He loves her. He was very good at protecting Queen when she came too. I think he very much likes, or just feels responsible for, babies.

@Txshecat0423 maybe. Lol. She was a little more false brave than she showed. When she would walk a step closer she couldn’t keep up the front and would blow out and run. Lol. Then one time she hit the drip line and only half fell, which was impressive.


----------



## Knave

Queen wanted to help me clean the trough. I don’t think the fish I had just put back appreciated the help.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman and Queen

The older of the two girls had been sick, and she was ready to get back out and ride. She had been anxious to see the new calves with Bones, and work on her cutting. It was windy when they caught horses, and clouds hung ominously, blocking the sun and creating a nice feel to the afternoon.

The woman was stiff in the little mare’s saddle, from running up a canyon earlier in the day, but she knew eventually she would loosen back up. She left the halter under the filly’s bridle, only because the weather seemed so threatening.

Once in the arena, the wind blew off and on. The girl was tasked with riding the little sorrel horse down before showing him the cattle. He tended towards getting cow fresh, and her parents did not want to chance her getting another injury. Meanwhile, the woman was proud to show her husband that the filly would now lope circles for her without too much argument.

Once they got the cattle out, they set the dogs into position for turn back, and the woman rode in to settle the calves. They were surprisingly good at hanging in the corner, for they knew the dogs were not to be taken lightly. After they seemed settled, the woman told the girl she could ride in. She reminded her to stay slow, for the calves needed to learn the program as well.

The girl and her sorrel did surprisingly well. She explained she had been watching videos, and the woman was impressed with her decisions with the horse. She was also impressed that the little horse held back on his normal first of the year kick ups and rearing. He tended towards not being able to contain his excitement, but on this day he started out taking things seriously.

After the girl worked, the man rode the big sorrel in, and they did their best at being correct and quick. The woman rode in on the filly, and the little horse tried, but it was obvious she needed to single cow, and was not ready for corner work.

They let the dogs put the calves back into their corral and rode home. Everyone was pleased with their ride, excepting Zeus who they could hear complaining from their house about being left behind.


----------



## Knave

Oh, I forgot to mention that Bones had a wire stuck far into his neck when she caught him! I pulled it out, and it was at least an inch deep. It had to feel good to get it out of there.


----------



## knightrider

I love the pictures. For some reason I really love the dogs lying there alert and ready to do their jobs. Such good dogs!


----------



## Knave

I liked that too @knightrider! Junie B has turned out to be an excellent dog. She’s struggling a little with coming to the concept of turn back again. She does understand that they are not allowed past her, or the line I’ve asked her to watch, but she doesn’t quite understand when I tell her to walk up. I feel like it should always be self explanatory, there are simple commands that she follows at work, but Junie seems to require understanding what the overall picture should look like. So, hopefully a couple more times and she should have it figured out again.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> View attachment 1129889
> View attachment 1129890
> View attachment 1129891


It's so funny that I could come to your place where I have never been and know which of these horses was which and their names a fair bit of their history. 

Yours look really distinctive - I'm still having trouble telling Izzy from Josie in @egrogan's photos, especially from a distance, so I am thinking of asking her to put different coloured ribbons in their tails for viewers' convenience or maybe to paint one of them with white stripes until I get the hang of it...

Because I've been away nearly a year I am struck by how the young horses have matured. Cash looks so impressive - is he coming up to age 5? He has to be around 4 at least by the look of him. I love the Shire horse/Clydie look he has about his arched neck and his face and in the heft of him. Also in his facial expression - that gentle giant Zen-ness that those Draught breeds have.

Is Bones well again? He was out with a leg injury last year, if I remember right. Queen has really grown tons and is so round with muscle! Maybe she could haul my plaster buckets for me when we finish the east wall this week.  Would sure save my arms from feeling like spaghetti for days, although we might have to replace the staircase after she goes up and down it a few times. 😜

Zeus looks like a complete Fjord horse now and your girls are now young ladies. I hope everyone is well and happy. How is your veggie garden - had any time for that? And your milking cow?


----------



## Knave

Cash is actually six this year! I can’t believe how much time seems to just fly. Bones is good and sound in the moment… you know how Bones rolls. I could go out there today and he’d be out, but he’s been sound for quite a while now luckily.

My garden is planted but not sprouted yet. Mama is good, but I am having some difficulty with her. She has not cycled except for one time in October, five months after the twins were born. I had decided that since October was so late, I would keep her in milk a whole extra year, and have her bred come May of this year. Apparently many cows do not keep in milk if you try, but I did not know that. Luckily she has.

Well, Mama never cycled again. I guess twins can cause damage to a reproductive system. This brings me conflict, because I cannot retire a five year old cow. Yet, the idea of culling Mama really bothers me after all she’s done for me. She really is a good milk cow.

So, I’ve talked to my father, and he’s allowed for the idea of me putting her in with this year’s heifers come late fall. We will give her from late fall until May to begin cycling and be bred. I do believe the chance of just being a cow with a bunch of heifers could cause her to begin cycling again. She is on the obese side, so she could exercise and possibly bringing her weight down would start her cycle.

Do I have high hopes? No, not necessarily. I do however want to give her every chance possible before taking her to an auction. Veronica (one of the twins) is with a bull now, hopefully bred, and she will take next year’s milking. I think that if Mama cycled again and gets bred, I will be willing to sell Veronica as a started milk cow and make a little more money.

Betty was sold last week. I would have chosen her if I had known I had to keep one, but I’m sure Veronica and I will become close. You can’t help but be close to the milk cow.


----------



## Knave

Just for clarification- yes, last week I knew I was keeping one of them. Lol. I allowed Betty to be spoken for when she was still a calf on Mama. So, it wasn’t until last week that her new owner picked her up and paid for her. He had offered to pay me when she was a calf, but I didn’t want the money until she changed hands, just in case something were to happen to her. I preferred to continue owning her while she was on my place.

She matured beautifully! She kept a little of the heaviness of Mama, and she was brindle with perfect stripes. Veronica is black, and she is narrow like the jersey calls for. Theoretically the twins will be better milkers than their mother, although the beef cow in Mama has done some good I believe. She has never gotten milk fever, or shown any of the weaknesses prone to milk cows. She has gone to the extreme of keeping weight on. Lol. There is a lot I have appreciated about having the half angus breeding. The twins of course will only have a quarter, and I hope it keeps enough strength in them.

For some reason, milk cows don’t have any longevity around here. They get sick from this or that and die. Now, I can’t say Mama has longevity with this reproductive problem, but that is circumstantial.


----------



## egrogan

SueC said:


> I'm still having trouble telling Izzy from Josie in @egrogan's photos, especially from a distance, so I am thinking of asking her to put different coloured ribbons in their tails for viewers' convenience or maybe to paint one of them with white stripes until I get the hang of it...


Haha, you and me both @SueC. I can see the field out the windows at the back of the house, and I have to squint hard to figure it out. They are built pretty differently- Izzy is smaller and rounder, Josie is a bit more swan necked and a little leggier. Add Fizz being in a brownish buckskin phase right now, and sometimes I think she's Josie and vice versa. They're roughly the same height, though Fizz is heavier built. They all have different fly masks on, and that's what I'm defaulting to- Josie has blue ears, Fizz has mint green ears, and Izzy has grey ears.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The day was beautiful when the woman caught the little mare. She had been napping, but when she heard the woman coming she ambled up and trotted over. She loved being used, and worried about missing the chance.

The woman worked on her feet first off, for after cleaning them she noticed much dead sole had sluffed. That surprised her as she thought she had taken the feet down fairly short. It was hot to work on feet, but she was pleased when they were finished. They looked good, and since she hadn’t taken almost any live sole, she felt fine to saddle her up.

The did some warm ups, and the woman couldn’t help but notice how pretty the yard had become. It was green and lush, freshly mowed and weeded, and nothing seemed out of place. The mare felt fairly mellow, so she rode her over to the worked up area to ride.

The worked up area was beside the road, and right across the road were two men working on a drip line with their side by side. The filly watched them somewhat intently, but soon decided they had nothing to do with her. They warmed up a bit more, and the woman asked the mare to lope a circle.

The little mare still let her know how she felt about circles by pinning her ears and curling her neck for the break into a lope, but she carried her lope around as if she had always loped circles well. They loped each direction, occasionally practicing a stop and rolling back into the opposite direction. The woman was proud of the fancy filly, and took time to rub on her neck whenever they stopped.

She decided to run her first makeshift reining pattern on the little mare, and besides during the take offs, the mare didn’t argue. She did the pattern surprisingly well, and she held herself proud as the woman fawned over her.

When they finished, the woman rode the mare out and down the pivot rode, and she let her pick some of the long green timothy growing there. She was happy. The day was stunning and the filly was excellent.

Once unsaddled, the mare was disappointed to be led back into the corral, and occasionally stalled out to let her feelings be known. The woman was a little sad to end the ride as well, but there were other things to be done.


----------



## SueC

What a lovely colour she is - and those markings!  I was thinking she looks like she was putting knee-high socks on in the morning but ran out of the house in such excitement about where she was going that day, that she forgot to put on the last one. 🙂

I'm sorry to hear about your milking cow's breeding problems. Perhaps you need to plough potatoes with her for half a year so she can slim down a bit and maybe cycle again, while also earning her keep!  Running with the other cattle could be just the ticket, fingers crossed. She was a bit like the princess in the castle as the milking cow.

I've never seen a brindle cow before! Must be a striking colour. Veronica sounds nice too though, all-black with Jersey features. If Mama Pepper came good and we were any closer geographically I might be tempted to buy Veronica off you if she was for sale. I think it's sensible to have a bit of non-milking cow in your homestead cow, because of hybrid vigour and because I think dairy lines are overbred and too highly producing for their own good.

Best wishes for the garden. I'm halfway through planting my winter veggies, but about two weeks behind where I want to be because I keep having guests and we're plastering! I've got radishes and broccoli and onions sprouting out of doors, with a new thing I've never seen before and had to try - seeds embedded in paper tape at the correct intervals (but double so you can thin to the best ones). Makes seeding a bit easier and also seems to suppress weed seeds. I've transplanted rocket, mizuna, spinach, silverbeet and other broccoli from greenhouse seedlings, and have got peas and broad beans half a foot high, although I need to put in a lot more!


----------



## Knave

I’m sure your garden will be lovely @SueC! It always is stunning.

I’d be happy to sell her to you if you were closer and Mama comes back into cycling. I do hope she does, as I love her. She has turned into the perfect cow, in all reality. I didn’t know that twins could damage a reproductive system. I knew in horses, but I thought in cows it was fine. Then I read a couple articles and had to think about it more clearly.

We don’t know who has twins in the main herd. We just find a twin. We can make guesses, like I did this year. I think I know Itty’s twin, because there is a perfectly matching little heifer. I wanted to mark her so I would know her come fall and compete Itty against her, but they wouldn’t let me. Lol. So, when a cow comes in open she is sold. There is no looking into why, or knowing if she did have a prior set of twins.


----------



## Knave

For you @SueC, I took a couple pictures of Mama and Itty and Bitty this morning. You can see she is a bit on the plump side.


----------



## TrainedByMares

What breed is Mama?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares Mama is 1/2 angus, 1/4 jersey, and 1/4 brown Swiss. She is an interesting mix. Lol

What happened was my aunt owned her mother. Her mother was the 1/2 jersey 1/2 brown Swiss. When they went to AI her she wouldn’t catch, and they ran out of milk bred semen. So, the AI girl had some angus left and used that. When she offered me Mama I hesitated. How could a 1/2 angus milk enough to be useful as a milk cow? Well, she has done excellent for me!

I think a lot of her production comes from the quality of feed she gets. She gets fed like a milk cow should, but the angus in her puts all that weight on. Never has there been an obese milk cow until her. Too much is put into the milk, and often they are scrawny and in poor shape. Even an angus cow tends to lose a lot of weight raising a calf, but they aren’t on that kind of feed.

I did diet Mama when she was pregnant with the twins, but she never really lost any. I think the only way she could lose is to exercise, but her pen is small and there is really no way for her to do that. Living with the heifers she will get to move a lot. She was a fat calf though too. Whatever angus bull they used was wonderful to make such a big and healthy looking 1/2 breed.


----------



## Knave

To be honest, Mama is really lazy natured too. I don’t know if she’ll exercise at all with the heifers. She prefers laying in her barn. She gets up to go eat, and sleeps the rest of the time. I imagine she will sleep all the time with the heifers too. She will have a little farther to walk to water, but not enough for it to count. She will miss her barn. She loves her barn.


----------



## TrainedByMares

She does look like a beef breed and when I saw the picture, I'm thinking 'what?' I'm going to sale this afternoon and how am I going to recognize beef breed calves if they all look the same ?? Lol


----------



## Knave

Lol. Ya, they don’t look like mama. You can catch the milk cow in the shape of their eye. If they have a big soft eye, usually some jersey is hiding in there. That will drop your sell money. I’ve gotten one of her calves sold just fine as a beef calf.  

If you want, you can pm me and I’ll give you my phone number if your worried. You could text me a pic of what you want and I could tell you if there is something wrong with it maybe. I might notice an illness or something off.


----------



## TrainedByMares

That's very nice of you to offer. I will take you up on it. Thank you!


----------



## Knave

Not great pictures since I was by myself, but an idea of where Queen is at now. We had a great day!


----------



## kewpalace

Such a pretty girl. 🥰 Spin and stop looks good!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @kewpalace! I actually was out of frame for all her best stops! Lol. That’s the way it works. I think she’s going to be really fancy, but we will see. I need to be single cowing her, but I am trying to get ready for a trip I’m leaving on tomorrow, so I’ve been feeling a bit like I don’t have the time. Hopefully when I get back we can start really focusing on it.

I’m worried all the progress we’ve made might have to be restarted when I get back, but oh well. She can use some time off. I can only imagine how fat she’ll be! Lol. She gains like you can’t believe, and nine days off is going to show I’m sure.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I showed those pics to my husband and he says, when are you starting Peanut? lol!
Queen is so cool!

Also, going back, your mom and dad's colt grew up! He looks great. Do they like him?


----------



## Knave

Thanks @COWCHICK77! That makes me super happy!!!

He did grow up didn’t he? They are really excited about him. He’s an interesting colt. He has him doing great things from the ground, but he’s oddly gentle. He’s gentle and jumpy both, so it’s interesting. I think he’s going to be nice. I think dad thinks he’ll end up being a horse who works for mom!


----------



## Knave

Does your husband want you to start Peanut early now like I did Queen @COWCHICK77?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Knave said:


> Does your husband want you to start Peanut early now like I did Queen @COWCHICK77?


He does or at least put a few rides on her this fall then turn her back out until spring. Plus she's going to be big, she'll be able to handle it.


----------



## Knave

I think that’s a good idea @COWCHICK77. She’s big and has the Dragon in her. Lol. I don’t know if I could have gotten by Queen if I didn’t start early.


----------



## Knave

I am back! The wind is crazy today though, so no riding yet. I thought I would do a quick update on Oakley. While I was gone she tore up her ear. Here is the pic husband sent me, and it looks pretty rough last night when I saw her, but I think it will heal without any obvious damage.


----------



## Ruth McClure

Poor little girl  Do you have any idea of how it might have happened?


----------



## Knave

@Ruth McClure I have no idea. I’m thinking maybe where the panels come together? It seems a pretty safety conscious corral. It is possible it was Lucy, but I’m doubting she would do that to her own filly. Here is today.


----------



## egrogan

Poor thing, she really managed to tear herself up!


----------



## gottatrot

Oh no, poor little filly!


----------



## Knave

I think it will heal completely. If it scars it does, but I don’t think it will. We’ve had a lot of ear injuries in our main corral. Zeus is just too rough. Queens was as bad as hers at one point, and you would never know looking at her today. I have a fear that Zeus will eventually bite an ear off completely.


----------



## bsms

Something Bandit's previous owner told me about Bandit: "_If there is a way to be injured, he'll find it. If there isn't, he'll invent it. Just like his dam!_" Hope this is a one-time issue for Oakley!


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> I think it will heal completely. If it scars it does, but I don’t think it will. We’ve had a lot of ear injuries in our main corral. Zeus is just too rough. Queens was as bad as hers at one point, and you would never know looking at her today. I have a fear that Zeus will eventually bite an ear off completely.


It's amazing how well skin injuries heal in horses.

Maybe Zeus would like to spend some time wearing a grazing muzzle? He could still eat, but not bite...


----------



## knightrider

We would call a horse like Bandit (if it is true that he gets injured all the time) a "hard luck horse." I have known folks who had hard luck horses, but I felt fortunate that I had never gotten one.

I bought Chorro from a photograph and had him delivered to me on a day when I was babysitting my friend's 3 kids. I had 2 young kids of my own, so a busy day. When baby Chorro came off the trailer, I almost wet myself, he was so beautiful. I never imagined owning such a lovely animal. He was everything I had ever longed for in a horse. And he would be mine forever! A whole lifetime of fun and dreams to share! All my life I had made do with other people's cast-off horses, mistakes, problem ponies. I had never gotten a beautiful friendly kind fun horse straight from a breeder. I was ecstatic!

For some reason which I now can't remember, the mom did not come back to pick up her kids until about 10:00 p.m. I wasn't able to spend much time with my new colt. We had fixed up the roomy foaling stall, which we had used for many years to fatten a steer. The stall had been pretty much in constant use. I had bedded it deep in shavings. Nothing but the best for my new colt!

Finally, my friend came to pick up her 3 kids, we got our 2 in bed, and I went out around 11:00 p.m. to check on my new treasure, my dream horse. He came up to the front of the stall walking funny. What was wrong? In the dim light of the barn, I saw with horror that he had stepped on a fat long screw, which had gone into his heel bulb and out his pastern.

I called the emergency vet and he said, "Pull out the screw, put a diaper on it with duct tape and call me in the morning." I said, "You don't understand! This is a barely handled yearling colt! He's halter broken and that's about it." The vet grudgingly came out, and I noticed the first thing he did was tranquilize my colt. Pull out the screw and slap a diaper on it, MY FOOT! THAT wasn't gonna happen. Before he left, the vet said there was a good chance that Chorro would be only pasture sound.

The vet drove away about 12:30. I knew my friend (a horse owner and horse lover) would still be awake. I called her in tears, sobbing that I had gotten myself a hard luck horse. I hadn't owned him 6 hours before I had a huge vet bill. And possibly never be rideable. My friend is somewhat psychic. She tends to know things.

She said, "He is not a hard luck horse. You will raise him and train him and ride him all his life. You will have wonderful adventures and great times with him. I know this." I believed her. And she was right.

Chorro does tend to get hurt a bit more than my other horses, but I've had the vet out for injuries to him fewer than 5 times and he is now 18 years old. Lucky me, he is not a hard luck horse. And Oakley won't be either.



















I think we took this picture on Chorro's 2nd birthday.


----------



## bsms

Bandit is _bitten_ a lot because...well, he may share my personality. I got in a lot of fights as a kid in part because we moved every year and in part because I never knew when to shut up. 😕 He makes a lot of fuss at the other horses but doesn't seem to ever make contact - a degree of politeness they don't show him. But yes, if there is a splinter to find, a nail to be poked by, etc., then Bandit will find it. Fortunately The Wife was a nurse and did a lot of wound care for the elderly near the end of her time as a nurse. She'd look at Oakley's ear and mutter, "_I'll go get my things..._" Judging from her results with Bandit, that would work.

And Bandit, bless his soul, is a great horse to treat. He once got a splinter inside his hoof. I ended up using Q-tips soaked in alcohol, sticking them deep inside the hole and probing around, getting small pieces of wood out each time. Did that 3-4 times a day for nearly a week before the wood and pus went away. And Bandit? "_Oooh! Owww! That hurts! But if you say it is necessary...._" He'd stand there patiently, sometimes shaking a little but untied, because in his heart he believes humans do good things to/for horses. Trooper would probably try to kill me if I did the same thing. At a minimum, he'd think I was trying to kill _him_! But Bandit? "_My person says I need this. Are we done yet?_"


----------



## Knave

That would have been horrible @knightrider! I’m glad your friend was right and that he’s been so good for you. I also don’t feel Oakley will be a hard luck kind of horse @bsms. I have had one, and it is rough. I think Bones is pretty well on that side too.

@SueC that would be a great idea!

I went and watched husband with Oakley today, and visited with her. I haven’t been around her much at all lately. He has done an excellent job! She loves people, and she leads lightly and pivots off both her front and hind end easily and athletically. She flexes lightly too. She is very smart and loves being worked with.

I finally rode Queen again! She was right where she left off. She was a little hot to start out with, but she settled down mostly.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The fancy mare was ready to go, calling to the woman when she saw the house door open. At the trailer, after being saddled, something spooked the young mare, and she reared up pulling back. The woman was caught backwards, between the spooking mare and the giant of a horse tied beside her. She decided to simply stand there, for nothing she could do in her position would stop a wreck if it were to happen.

Surprisingly the big horse stood quietly beside her, and the mare stopped in a spot that did not wrap the woman into the soft homemade lead rope. She talked to the filly, trying to convince her back into her spot, but the mare was determined that something bad was happening there, so she left her where she stood tight on the rope with her nostrils flared.

She went into the house for a quick snack, and came back outside to find the mare in her correct position. She tightened her cinch, bridled her up, stepped her off and swung into the saddle. The mare was hot after too little of riding over the past couple weeks, but she felt attentive enough to the woman. They did their warm ups beside the trailer, in the open gravel under the trees.

The woman had just begun working with the mare on vertical flexion, and she hadn’t seemed to pick up what the woman was asking for. She didn’t push the mare on the idea, for she knew it would click eventually, and she had only had two rides of learning the concept.

They walked towards the worked up area, and the mare suddenly sucked back. She had no idea what spooked the filly, but whatever it was was not easing in the young horse’s mind. It clicked to her then, that she should take advantage of the fear. Teaching rollbacks was simplest when a horse was afraid of something. It killed two birds with one stone.

Working on rollbacks was somewhat difficult, and the correct movement was that of a spooking horse. It was correct when it was gathered and sucked back. It seemed difficult to teach a horse concurrently with spinning, for the spin was a forward motion, and a rollback was an almost backward motion. Since rollbacks were difficult, a spooking horse would eventually decide that it was too much work, and they had enough time without force to accept what was frightening on their own.

The woman had prior avoided asking the mare for athleticism. The mare was naturally an athlete through and through. Since she was not a naturally gentler type of animal, the woman had asked her to do everything calmly and slowly. She knew that the mare’s talent would eventually shine through, but she wanted her to be solid in her understanding of things before she asked for that sparkle.

The mare was at a point now that the woman felt confident in her understanding of basic maneuvers, and she knew allowing her to spook would not blow her mind. Quickly the mare understood what she was asking, and her rollbacks were fancy even without the fear driving them, although it did not dissipate quickly.

When she finally asked the mare to cross the spot that frightened her she did so only with a little tightness left in her muscles. The woman finally realized what was bothering the fancy animal. The drier was broken, and the woman had hung several loads of wash all around the lawn furniture and steps. The colors waving in the wind were a sight.

They continued their ride, and suddenly the filly understood vertical flexion. It just clicked in her mind, and she was soft and flashy. She tended to over flex, but the woman was not worried about such things yet, and the feeling of asking the mare to show a little of her ability had the woman floating on air. She smiled wide, rubbing the heavy neck. The mare was going to be something special, and she hoped she had spent enough time keeping her slow and calm that they were ready to start playing with what she was capable of.


----------



## gottatrot

What a great post! I'm working on vertical flexion with Aria too. So far she is learning to hold her head still and not push into the pressure, but she doesn't have any "give" yet. It's a start.


----------



## Knave

It’s a great start @gottatrot! I always wait a long time to work on it. I don’t know why. I usually get it in a backup, and in my side passes, but I don’t work on it for its own sake until later. I think I like having that ability to pull them around a little until I’m really confident in my cues.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The woman was saddling both horses for herself when her oldest came home from work. The big horse had been neglected while she focused on the filly, and she knew he needed ridden as well.

It was a hot morning, and she had just finished cinching up the beast of a horse when the girl walked over. She was in a bad mood, and not feeling well. They talked for a bit, and then the woman told her to climb on the beast and ride him. Activity always seemed to help with a negative mindset. The girl planned on using the horse for team roping, so her riding him was not a stretch.

The woman climbed into the saddle of the little filly, and they headed to the worked up patch. She explained to the girl that she should practice her warm up exercises on the big horse. He was actually better at them than her little sorrel, and it would do her some good to get the feeling of what it should be when she went back to the little sorrel.

When she struggled, it was easy on the big horse to explain what she needed to change and how to ask for the correct movements. The filly next to him did the same exercises. The prior day the girl had gotten a lesson on the little sorrel from her grandfather, and they had shown massive improvement with the new exercises.

Once the warm ups were through, the woman told the girl to run through the exercises her papa had shown her on the big horse. She introduced the filly to the program she had long used, and the little mare was insulted by the difficulty of it all. It was a reaction she knew to expect from the fancy animal, and why she had put off the exercise until she was prepared.

They worked on that for a time, and the horses were ready for a walk down the pivot road when they finished. The woman spent the time on the road explaining to the girl much of the mentality of training a horse. She explained to her that even when one had a bad attitude, they needed to react to the horse with logic and patience over emotion. She explained that Cash was a younger horse than Bones, and he could still be messed up with bad handling and hands.

In the end, the girl treated the horse with more tolerance and kindness. He wasn’t her little sorrel, who definitely had his own issues, but he deserved the respect of what he was, and for her to see the value of such a strong and steady animal. Cash was more correct in his cues than the little sorrel, but she began to understand the work that went into that, and how she needed to ride him as a trainer, and not with the same mentality that she rode the little horse.

It was a beneficial ride for all of them. The girl’s attitude melted by the end of it, and the big horse was happy to be used.


----------



## TrainedByMares

It's so cool that the girl can learn from her grandfather. That is a special time!


----------



## Knave

It is special @TrainedByMares! I mean, yes she works for him and gets a lot of that type of discipline, but the two of them were so particularly excited about the team roping, and her getting hurt put a total end to that type of thing.

My father is a very talented man with a horse. People always came to learn from him. Now, it seems at the time he would be best suited to teach, he wasn’t getting that opportunity with the girls. Our horses weren’t his caliber, and I have been doing my own thing with them.

Bones however is as talented as any. He is broke too, and she knows how to ride him, and so he fit the bill perfectly for them to have a lesson.

Seeing her ask him for help, and watching him climb on the fence and work with her, and how happy they both were, just make me glow. She has never been able to stop the horse. Oh they stop, but I mean with that fancy slide that Bones has. Their stops have been mediocre. I worked and worked with her. If I pulled the bridle off of him and made her do it without any hands it would be better, but she couldn’t for whatever reason translate that to riding with the bridle on.

My father taught her an exercise that I have always used, but never thought to bring out with either of the girls. He scolded her for over riding, and it just clicked. They had the most beautiful stop she has ever had on him. Bones tried so hard in that stop that he almost fell down. Lol. She was smiling from ear to ear, and telling my father how grateful she was for his help.

He helped her with her cutting too, and taught her an exercise I have never seen and was amazed by. It is definitely one I will pull out if I need to correct a diving over aggressive horse.

It was fun that it was such a successful thing. It is what I think they dreamed the team roping would be, and I so look forward to watching him work with her over the summer.


----------



## TrainedByMares

That is something she will never forget. I'm sure it does make you glow. It would me too. I'm excited to read about it in your journal! 

My grandfather had a small fruit and vegetable farm and I spent time working with him and my dad when I was a kid. I don't remember a single bad day! Passing on the knowledge to the next generation is so cool and I'm glad to see it's still alive.


----------



## Knave

Teeter!

I don’t know who remembers Teeter. She was the leppied buffalo that Mama ended up taking on. I was happy to be rid of her come weaning time and so was Mama! I got a picture sent to me this morning of her. So, here is a Teeter update for everyone!


----------



## Knave

Queen

It was one of those days where it seemed everything kept lining up poorly for riding a colt. The filly was a little touchy to saddle, which was odd for her. She had been a bit on edge the last couple rides about it, for the big horse spooked and caught her off guard right as the blanket was taken out and she decided to suddenly assume the blanket was the problem.

She wasn’t bad however, just a little leery from the memory. Haying was in full swing in the pivot next to the tack room, and the trailer blocked her view from what the noise was created by. Of course she had seen the goings on from the corral, but she was still slightly concerned with her view blocked.

The woman saddled her without giving much concern to her worry, and it seemed to settle her down, knowing life was playing out as she expected it to. The day was particularly hot as well, and nerves seemed to melt with the heat.

It wasn’t long after she had been on the mare and was doing warm ups in the worked up dirt, that something happened with a cat under the trailer. The big horse was tied to its side, and he had a phobia of under the trailer. Of course, whatever happened with the cat set him to pulling back, and in doing so he caught a leg under the rubber matting.

The wreck was happening fast and loud, and the mare was frozen under the woman. Concurrently, the girl walked out of the house in a dress, the Fedx truck pulled in the yard, and the harrowbed brought in another load of big bales. The poor filly was overwhelmed, and the woman was on pins and needles. Too much was happening at once.

The girl tried talking to the filly from where she stood, and the woman called for her to watch the dog who would definitely bite the Fedx man if given any opportunity, but was somehow missing from the occasion. The woman asked the mare to step forward, and she danced her over to where the grass grew long, hoping to distract her from the chaos.

The mare was too worried to take a bite, and while the Fedx man pulled a big box from the truck she took the moment to walk the worried animal over to the trailer where she swung out of the saddle. The rubber mats were scattered, and she swore in her mind over the stupid things and all the problems they caused. She hated the rubber mats, for too often she had seen them hook under the big horse’s legs when he was having a meltdown.

She was surprised he hadn’t broken his halter, which she fully expected in the moment and knew she was going to be in for big trouble. She loosed the rope and pet the big worried animal.

After the Fedx truck left and another load was dropped of hay, she climbed back onto the filly to finish her ride. As soon as they were loping circles the little white dog found a mouse in the cedar post pile that sat beside the worked up area. She tried to yell at the dog, but he had been in a misbehaving mood and refused to acknowledge her attempt at getting his attention.

The mare was sick of the heat, and so she figured it would take too much effort to spook of the white dog’s nonsense, and the woman decided to ignore him as well and continue on. Her breaking point came just slightly after that, when two pickups stopped on the road, and Junie B thought it necessary to trot over barking and ready to fight.

She called the dog back to her, and rode the again tight mare to the trailer. She decided this day was just adding up to too much chaos and she was too on edge. They were beginning to lay plastic (which protected the bottom bales of hay under the barn) as she unsaddled, and the mare was about at her breaking point.

She led the big horse back first, fixed the rubber mats while she thought many negative things about them, which of course had the filly pulling back. This added more negativity towards the rubber mats in the woman’s mind.

They were a good idea in theory, but in practice she had about enough of the danged things. She wondered how irritated her husband would be if she pulled them out.

Keeping up on horses was hard during haying season. Everyone was tired and cranky, the days and nights were long, and chaos filled the valley. There was something good about the season though too, with everyone working together and everyone tired. The sun shown bright, the whole valley was on the same mission, and the family was close.


----------



## TrainedByMares

You've gotta be on your toes when the stuff hits the fan! That happens around here sometimes too. Guaranteed!! Lol It would have made a great video today!


----------



## Knave

Lol @TrainedByMares, a video would have probably looked a lot more like Queen and I snorting and being statues. Lol. I actually was very impressed with her ability to keep it together, because both of us were panicked. I was sure that Cash was going to break the lead and that would have been her breaking point.

He’s only ever broken one lead before, and it was over an antelope. I have to give that draft halter credit. It has to be the stoutest halter I have ever seen.


----------



## gottatrot

That sounds like total chaos, @Knave!

When you see a horse pull back, you suddenly realize how powerful they are. I couldn't believe Amore bent one of those thick O rings underneath her halter into an oval shape. Nala used to snap the thick bull snaps just for fun. She was the funniest horse because she never panicked and pulled back, but she did it as a hobby. She would very slowly rear and sit back, and pit all her weight against the hardware. She'd never strain herself, and when something snapped she would slowly wander off to graze. She also sat on the chain butt rope in the trailer, picked up her hind legs, waited for it to snap, and then landed back on her feet. So naughty. We were yelling and running toward her but she was just laughing.


----------



## Knave

I’ve seen horses snap the snap on purpose before too @gottatrot! Zeus is funny because he puts his head under the leadrope, pulls it tight, and slips it over his ears. Bones just unties everything.

Oddly, Queen’s rope was tighter than Cash’s. Cash has a sore hind leg. I wonder if he couldn’t put as much weight into it for that reason, or maybe if his neck gets sore easily. When I think of it, he’s never seemed as strong pulling back as he should be. I’m going to think on that for a while. I appreciate that he doesn’t break halters, except the once, but I wonder why he doesn’t. It definitely looks like he gives his all. Queen came much closer to breaking hers, and she didn’t seem as powerful…


----------



## Knave

It wasn’t interesting enough for stories today, but here are some fun pictures of Bones being Bones.


----------



## egrogan

And I thought Fizz was bad going after apples on the apple tree! This one is fabulous


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I love that Bones does that! He’s the only horse I have ever seen do it.


----------



## Knave

Bones, Cashman, Zeus and Queen (and a little Ozzy and Junie B too)

The mare did not seem to appreciate the sudden change in schedule, and was leery as the woman saddled in the dark. Although the sun came up early in the summer, the family was trying to beat the heat on the day they knew would be long. It took some conning for the woman to get the saddle bags onto the saddle, but eventually she had them tied in and the snaffle headstall tied to the horn.

After a long trailer ride, the sun had peaked over the horizon, but the air was still cool as the family slipped onto their horses. The two dogs jumped out of the truck, excited and fresh for the day. It would be the first day the filly had worked with the young dog as a partner. Although she was used to the dog ducking and playing around on their home rides, she watched her when she trotted up behind her. She knew the dog was behaving differently, but she didn’t understand why.

The little family began gathering heifers as the woman’s father drove the trailer up. The oldest of the girls was in awe of the dogs, as she had also not worked with the young Junie B along. “Wow, I like having dogs! This is completely different,” she exclaimed every now and again, watching the dogs work together to bring the cattle into a herd and keep them in line.

With the help of the two dogs, it seemed they quickly made the first trap with all of the heifers and the bull. The bull was notorious for being a mustang bull, and he did not let them down. “Mustang” bulls tended to push around the cows. They got in the way running back and forth to turn them off of the road and try and stop the forward momentum.

They pushed the cattle out of the trap and started the long walk to the mountain. The two girls were playing as they walked along. Their parents looked on happily, while they worked on a video they were making of a horse film satire. They giggled and talked in hushed tones and paid only as much attention to the job as it required, which was very little with the two dogs working with all the obsession only border collies could acquire.

The girl was excited to show her mother the curlews and their babies when they passed them. One curlew flew in front of them for a long while, explaining his disgust in their trespass. The girl started yelling at him, and her mother laughed. “Is he bothering you?,” she questioned. “Yes!,” the girl replied. “He thinks he’s doing this. He thinks he’s moving all of these cows all by himself. It’s not him! It’s me!” The woman burst out laughing.

The grass and brush began to change into something prettier as they walked, although the drought could be seen even as they climbed. When they came into pairs the couple trotted back to the trailer and watered the hot dogs. The older dog laid down and drank and drank. They were tired and hot, and they had a lot of work left to do.

The couple left the girls then for a time, and took the dogs with them to gather the pairs along the hills. When they came back into view of the girls they saw they were having trouble with a bull they had picked up, who was fighting the bull they began with. Quickly they started the last of the pairs and trotted back with the dogs.

The dogs jumped into the fight, nothing to be seen through the dust. The bulls swung out toward the filly, and when the woman went to ask her to get out of the way the mare had already decided to sell out. She ran away the direction they came, but the woman shut her down soon enough. Nothing of the fight could be seen through the dust, but bellering and the occasional dog whimper could be heard.

The bulls split up and headed back into the herd, and the older girl came to her mother questioning. “Why would you do that to your dog? She’s only a puppy. They could just kill her!” The woman thought and explained. “I know it’s not nice. It is dangerous, but I value our lives too. I wouldn’t want one of us to get hurt, and I don’t want her to either, but it is her job.”

Another bull joined the back and the occasional fights broke out, but nothing as dramatic for a time. The woman enjoyed the filly, who was feeling much more like a broke horse. She watched her as they walked into the country the mare had once ran freely. She picked at different plants than the horses she had ridden before. She pulled berries off a bush they passed excitedly, and she picked the heads off the thistles. She had ridden a mare once before who had a taste for thistle flowers, and she smiled in memory.

The mare worked her way along in a different way. She knew the country. She did not fall into badger holes, and she tried to join the cattle who clustered under a tree hunting shade. It was her shade tree, and the woman could feel the knowledge within her. It made her smile and really pay attention to the little fancy filly.

She did not struggle with footing when it got tough, but already knew the best ways around things. She felt different than the big horse. He was also born outside, but he did not know the country like the little mare.

The mare felt tired for the first time the woman could remember. It was hot, and she wasn’t one to enjoy the heat like the little sorrel near her, or seem to not acknowledge weather like the fjord. Heat drained her energy. She worked hard still, but the woman could feel her tiredness.

A few big climbs brought them to the first water trough since the trap. Everything was thirsty, and the woman pushed her way through with the filly to offer her a drink. The older dog had already jumped into the trough, and the filly was leery. Mormon crickets covered the water, and she hadn’t seen them before. She wanted a drink, but she was hesitant.

The woman stepped off to try and cajole her closer, and suddenly a bull fight was right on them. The mare blew sideways and the woman jumped onto the closest post which slanted across the top of the trough. She hollered at the bulls and called for her dog, all the while the mare tried getting away, but she kept ahold of her.

Her girls ran in to try and rescue the pair by pushing the fighting bulls out, but the woman kept asking them to leave. Bulls did not give to a horse during a fight, and could plow over one easily. The fight continued until one bull managed to get his head under the hind legs of the other, and they slid down the mountain together.

The woman climbed down from her perch, laughing, and tried to con the mare into trying to drink. The mare was worried, and as thirsty as she was she would only take quick sips before spooking backwards. Although she still giggled now and then, the woman was leery too, watching for the bulls to come back.

She gave up on getting the mare to drink and threw her dog into the trough. The dog was still scared of being in the water, but she stood and cooled down exhausted until the woman picked her up and took her out, blowing the little mare backwards again.

Another trough was coming soon, so she climbed back onto the mare and started the cows down the steep mountainside. The mare was ready to drink at the next trough, although still bothered by the dogs.

They began another climb and the mare walked along half asleep, when a Mormon cricket jumped onto her nose. The mare must have thought she was snake bit as she jumped straight up and curled her neck. The woman giggled and looked at her oldest daughter. When she asked the mare to walk forward she hesitated. She still did not know what got ahold of her nose, but eventually she broke loose.

It wasn’t long before the crickets moved in herds in front of them. The mare didn’t like it, but there was nothing she could seem to do to get out of them, and eventually she seemed to come to accept the other world looking bugs. When they would end up on the woman or the oldest girl, they could not seem to control the screams and flinging arms they created. They would laugh at themselves afterwards. June bugs and crickets surrounded them, and there was no escape.

The man laughed when June bugs landed on him. He gave them names and told their stories, and it made his children and his wife smile. “I’m so proud of my crew,” he said as he watched his girls work alongside the dogs.

When they passed the last trough the mare spookily drank a few sips again, while the other horses filled up. A boggy type creek was behind it, and they pushed the cattle over. The mare hesitated. She did not want to cross the bog. The woman knew she was not afraid of water, but the mud was different. Maybe the mare had gotten bogged down in her past, but she did not like it.

Eventually she conned the filly across, but the younger girl was not as lucky. Zeus stalled out and they fought. The family left her behind to have her fight, and a while up the mountain she joined them again. Around that time Junie B reached up to bite a cow who had turned to fight her, and she got nailed bad and run over. She was hurting, and a bit dingy, and the oldest girl and her mother talked to her.

She didn’t want to leave the filly’s shadow for a while after that. She was tired and a bit spooked. Eventually she started working again, with a bit more caution. The ground changed as they made it higher, and they dropped the cows off and turned back towards the trailer.

The mare finally filled up on water without the cattle surrounding her. She was glad to drink and they were all happy and yet relieved the long day was over. They sat in the shade of a tree they called “the watermelon tree.” It had been called that for as long as the woman could remember. Her grandfather used to pack a watermelon for them when they worked in the mountains, and they would sit and eat it under the watermelon tree.

On this day her father dished out cheese crackers with chocolate after they ate their lunches, and the woman felt it was the perfect ending to a perfect day.


----------



## knightrider

What a great and interesting story. I love your posts. You enrich my life!


----------



## Knave

You always make me so happy @knightrider!


----------



## Knave

I forgot this picture. It was being touchy about my pictures today. Look at the crickets. You can zoom in and see the odd animals. You can also see the board I jumped onto!

ETA- I think this was pre bull fight. She decided she wouldn’t drink with Zeus, and then I got off and tried.


----------



## Knave

A couple more pictures from little girl. The first was at the trap. The second was just her picking an old dried thistle head.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

Oh, I forgot to mention a part of the story! Junie B was done because of her getting beat up, and she was just trailing behind Queen and I. Then, she must have magically found a squirrel, and she was hot in its tail! Well, suddenly Queen panicked, the squirrel was screaming, and it went directly under my mare’s belly! Junie quit it when I hollered at her, but Queen was upset! Lol


----------



## SueC

That was such a fabulous write-up of your day - and gorgeous photos. 

The horses are are looking great and so are all of you. Because of her colour, bearing and demeanour I am thinking of Queen as sort of like a spiritual cousin to Julian. It's special to read about a day's outing with four horses whose history and stories I know so well because of your avid writing over the years. It means a lot more than it could without that intricate background. This way it's not just random horses which you've learnt to recognise by appearance, but it's totally three-dimensional. And ditto with the two-legs! 

Those cattle are in excellent shape - are you supplementary-feeding them? They look very well fleshed considering the forage looks so sparse. What are they eating? I know mine are dairy bred, so they'll never look like this until they are 2-3 and in a good spring flush, even here on dairy/beef country with improved pasture. I will always see their ribs until their frames have reached full size - unlike when we have beef steers. But range cattle don't look like this in Australia...yours look like our neighbour's, who breeds Angus on improved pasture with additional silage and hay feeding in various slow stages in the year. Same breed, same condition score, but yours on the range! I dare say that yours are better muscled than his though, because they have more space and exercise.

I am looking forward to the comedy project you are cooking up!


----------



## gottatrot

What a story! 
I had to look up Mormon crickets because I'd never heard of them. For those who don't know, they are very large crickets, named for destroying Mormon settlers' crops in the mid 1800s.


----------



## SueC

I'm sure they would make great high-energy protein bars. With a bit of sesame and caramel thrown in. That kind of stuff is getting quite popular in some places. New ranch diversification/side income project, @Knave?


----------



## TrainedByMares

gottatrot said:


> What a story!
> I had to look up Mormon crickets because I'd never heard of them. For those who don't know, they are very large crickets, named for destroying Mormon settlers' crops in the mid 1800s.


Thank you @gottatrot I was going to look them up but got busy with chores


----------



## Knave

They actually aren’t a cricket either, on a side note. They are some other category of bug.

@SueC thank you! I thought the heifers looked good this year too, and the cows and calves look really good given the circumstances. They are fed during the winter months, and that is it once they are turned out. I’m surprised the heifers did so well on that area, because it does seem there is nothing there. They were particularly fat when they were turned out though. They still maintained much better than expected.

I thought about if Veronica could be turned out (my mostly jersey up-comer), but I don’t think she could. She has that narrowness of a jersey. Husband figures she could handle this year out, but I doubt it.

The comedy is not mine. Little girl has been making these silly tic toks that are getting more views than I would expect. They were working on Part 3 of “Any Horse Movie.” Lol


----------



## Knave

Oh, I was going to say about eating them @SueC that they were a thing long ago Indians survived on. Would I eat them today? If I was starving I would give it a go I guess, but they are nasty.

They have a smell to them that is quite recognizable. Husband describes it as rotten fish. I don’t know how to describe it, but it is a smell you can taste in your mouth. One day I killed these chickens and cooked them (long story), and they had been eating the bugs during an invasion year. They tasted like those things smell. It was awful!


----------



## SueC

Well, in that case maybe you need to send the high-energy protein bars to Scandinavia! They have a delicacy there called Surstroemming....I have been repeatedly warned about it by Scandinavians...


----------



## Knave

First branding practice!


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen

The filly and the big horse had a lovely evening the night before. All of the horses were free to explore in the yard and snack at what they wished. The filly had been climbed onto, like the little yellow horse, but neither had been asked to do anything particular, but munch along and listen to the music the family played.

She didn’t know what to expect then, when the woman caught her. After saddling, the man walked Cash around and the woman loped a few circles. The filly argued very little about it, although the heat was suffocating.

After her circles were loped, they took off around the pivot. It was the first time they had done so in a long time, and the first time the big horse wasn’t charged with the lead rope of the filly. When they broke into a lope the filly stayed slow and calmly covered the ground. She was happy to be doing something different.

Once they came to the pivot there was no way to pass but under. The woman was leery, and stepped off the mare, handing her to her husband. He teased her a little for it, but took the mare back and forth under the spraying water. The little mare enjoyed the cooldown after the lope, and the woman climbed back into the wet saddle. She took the mare under the spray herself a couple times, with a big smile stretched over her face, for it wasn’t every horse that found the fun in playing in the giant sprinkler.

They picked their easy lope back up and made their way around the pivot, breaking into a walk once they faced the yard. Instead of turning for home, they broke back into a lope to make the circle to the water again. This time the little mare wanted to add some speed, so they decided to slow trot their way there.

The woman giggled as they played in the water for a time. Even the man was smiling and soaked, although the big horse kept most of him out of the water.

When they came home the filly was happy. She didn’t want to be put away, and hung back, slowly making the walk to the corral. She sided up next to the woman, not wanting to leave her side after the halter was slipped over her ears. The couple laughed. “We all need some fun sometimes,” the man said.

The heat was soon overpowering again, and the woman cleaned the trough and the couple climbed into the fresh cold water. The filly hung beside them, occasionally reminded to not join them in the water. She seemed to never bore of their company.


----------



## SueC

Queen looks so well developed muscularly, through her back too, and so balanced. How old exactly is she now? Your young horses always look remarkable for their age, physically and in their attitudes.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! She is two now. I think she is a bit heavy, but I keep expecting her to grow a bit taller and lose a little of that belly. I also think it’s the way she’s made. She has lost some weight recently. She feels very solid. I was commenting today to husband that she is feeling like my horse now. Not a baby, just a horse. She has her quirks, and an attitude, but I like it. She’s my friend for sure.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I thought about her age and abilities the other day. She is doing so well and I had to think...she is only two! Wow! Says alot about her and her training! 

The pictures of the horses in the yard was great. It looked like they were having fun. 

In the heat,doesn't the water from the pivot evaporate before it can do any good?


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares sometimes I have to remind myself that she is two as well. She feels pretty solid right now, but I try and always keep in mind that she is young, and remember to keep her happy about life and doing things. She is a horse I don’t think would have done well with a later start, because she has such a natural attitude. Yet, for her things have always seemed fairly normal since she came I think, and she did decide we were friends right away. She really enjoys work, and I am trying very hard to keep her confidence and enjoyment up. I think it’s easy to over pressure a young horse, or any horse without a lot of experience backing them up.

They did have so much fun! We did too. We danced and played and they enjoyed eating. Queen wanted to explore more than eat. She has to see what everything is. She has to know what happens when she touches things, and step on everything! She came between where we were sitting on our yard furniture and the yard table (on concrete) and I thought she would panic, but she just checked it all out and went on. She did walk into my flower bed to my dismay.

I think a certain amount evaporates. Many people are in the process of lowering the hoses. Less waste is important. It does put a lot of water onto the ground though. It’s sopping.


----------



## Ruth McClure

The horses all look so happy and content. I love it!


----------



## Knave

It is hot again today. Queen loped a few circles and then I rinsed her off. She stands century for us. She never leaves my side.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Thats a real country style pool! Isn't Queen just the best?


----------



## Knave

She is the best @TrainedByMares! Little girl came out and took the pictures, but most of the time she slept next to us. I think she feels like she’s part of my herd, and not attracted to the other horses if I am outside.

She tells me if I need to look at something, which makes me feel like she’s on guard for us. Like she feels like we are napping and she is charged with our care. It was lucky yesterday. Today she tried to tell me something, but I couldn’t see what she showed me. Yesterday she showed me something majorly important. 1/2 mile away Veronica and the bull had gotten out of their corral. It took me a while to see what she showed me, and it was a mad rush with Junie B and Ozzy to get them off the road and back to their corral. They were bucking and running right down the asphalt.


----------



## SueC

In many ways the reason I did finally get on Julian despite everything is the little image I always had of you and Queen since you started working with her (even when I was off forum for many months). They're visually the most similar out of your bunch and mine (that I ever had) too - nice dark bays with bold white markings, strong broad backs, lovely necks with a natural arch, solid muscles, yet super athletic, and multipurpose - not to mention above-average intelligent, perceptive and insightful, good work ethic, super interested in their surroundings, plus currently about the same height. You can see the cart horse genes in the mix for both of them. ♥

And for Halla on that black-and-white clip on @gottatrot's journal. She was out of a French Trotter mare by a Standardbred/German Trotter sire. Similar breeding to Sunsmart - and Chasseur AKA Mr Buzzy is 1/4 French Trotter (through the sire's side), 3/4 Standardbred. Julian is 100% Standardbred, mostly American lines, but old-school breeding so maintains the multi-purpose. You can still see the draught horse genes in his mix way back, though not quite as strongly as in Queen - love the feathers, wide blaze and high stockings - very Clydie/Shire colours! ♥


----------



## Knave

I’m so glad you are on him now @SueC. I think you will have lots of lovely adventures!!

I do see the draught in her. I am surprised by her athleticism with such a work horse type of look. Julian looks more athletic to me, because he has less of that work look, although I see it for sure. She doesn’t have the coldness of a draught. I really like the looks she claims. 

I was talking to husband about her today while we sat in the trough. Her desire to be with me, and her dismissal of the others, makes me feel special. I wondered what she would be at eight, and what she would be at twenty-two. I feel particularly close to her. I was very close to Bones as well, but it’s different with her than him. His closeness came from a weakness in a way. It was an emotional need for him, which I understood and loved. With her there is not a weak thing she can claim. It’s different.


----------



## SueC

Yes, if a horse is really independent and quite aloof instead of friendly and then you work with it, and it decides it likes the arrangement, then that's quite a bond you can get! Usually in my experience, these horses tend to remain standoffish with strangers. Julian is like this, so was Sunsmart; Buzzy is like a Golden Retriever and loves everybody who shows up in his paddock, and says to them, "Itchy spots are here and here if you are interested!" - and then makes the funniest display of horse ecstasy which our guests always laugh about and so he gets lots of people attending to him and scratching him. Julian stays aloof, at the most deigning to touch nose to hand with our more patient guests and then keeping his distance and if any stranger invades his space he puts his ears flat back and glares, and so tells them in no uncertain terms to back off. Our guests are taught to respect the horse's space so they're not at risk of getting kicked, but if someone didn't heed that protocol and pushed this horse when he is at liberty he would elevate his "back-off" language while standing his ground, and if someone was unwise enough to pester him further he would start kicking displays and eventually connect. He would be impossible for a stranger to catch, unless they were an experienced horse person who made rapport with him first and he decided he liked their manner.

I personally by the way think this is fair enough, with a working horse or working dog - they aren't for anyone else to take liberties with and people who don't work with them need to leave them alone in the paddock if they don't want to be bothered. Sunsmart was like that too, but if I worked with him and put people on his back for riding lessons he was safe and reliable for them to ride and always friendly if not saccharine to riding guests during actual lessons.

Love your impromptu swimming pool.  The funny thing is, we actually have old bath tubs in the paddock - but they aren't very inviting. I think your trough looks better for that even though when you think about it, it's a role reversal!


----------



## egrogan

SueC said:


> if a horse is really independent and quite aloof instead of friendly and then you work with it, and it decides it likes the arrangement, then that's quite a bond you can get!


I like this observation; I think it describes Fizz pretty well. Probably part of the reason it took me so long to become friends with her is because of my inexperience in building a partnership with a horse. But she also took quite awhile to open up. It's really paying off now though!


----------



## Knave

Queen

It had finally rained the night before, and the woman wanted to take advantage of the damp ground. The filly met her at the gate, ready to see what the day would bring. The woman had a thought after tying her up, that she needed to take advantage of the soft feet and trim the mare. She’d been putting it off in the heat, and although the day was already hot, it needed done, and there likely wouldn’t be an easier day to do it.

Her feet were long for her, and the woman took a good 1/2 inch off with the nippers before bringing the rasp out. It seemed a long process under the baking sun, but in the end she was pleased with the results.

She decided to saddle her up despite the fresh trim, because she only wanted to take her into the little worked up area, and didn’t think it would damage the hooves. There were rocks in the area, but the ground was soft enough to have give, and the mare always seemed strong footed. The woman wondered back, considering if the mare had ever taken a gimpy step. She couldn’t remember a time the mare took even a tender step, despite some heavy work on her feet when she had let them get a bit under run.

They did their warm ups, and the mare carried a bit of her normal attitude along. She argued about the transition into a lope, but carried circles that never seemed to step out of the old track. She moved her body softly and correctly, and tried her best to drag out nice slide stops in the damp ground.

Suddenly a buzzing sounded to the woman, and when she first saw the bug she thought it a bot fly, which always scared her on a horse. Horses couldn’t tolerate bot flies, and she understood why. Soon however, she realized it was a bee, and he was mad. Like a crazy person, she yelled at the bee and tried to swat towards him. The filly ignored the odd way her rider acted, but the woman didn’t come down from her panic. The bee was mad, the woman was scared, and the filly was herself, annoyed at the heat and half bored.

The woman tried moving the filly out, to outrun the bee, but he chased them around, all the while she talked to him and swatted her arms around. She let the little bee run her out of the area, and slipped off the mare and tied her up. The bee followed her around buzzing his anger as she unsaddled and threw her temper tantrum. The filly looked on like she were an oddity of the day, and likely laughing at the craziness of the woman.

When she had turned her loose she finally lost the bee’s attention. She went inside and her husband commented on how short she had ridden. She told him about the mean old bee and he laughed at her. “Oh, I can picture it. I’ve seen it too many times from you. Queen was probably thinking ‘it’s just a bug.’” He laughed some more as he walked out to go back to work from his short break. She gave him a fake dirty look, and explained how mean the dumb bee was in her esteem.


----------



## gottatrot

Aria's hooves are great like that too. I trimmed her yesterday and then walked her down the road on gravel and she didn't seem to feel it at all.

Your story reminded me of this scene from a TV show:


----------



## Knave

lol @gottatrot! Me and bees don’t do well together. I once dislocated my hip riding Bones over a stupid couple bees… lol


----------



## SueC

I thought you could use a story of someone else making themselves ridiculous over a bee - I got stung inside the nose by an apparently psychopathic bee once and I'm not sure if I shared this story before - here it is.


----------



## Knave

@SueC I loved that story! I mean, I felt awful for you, but it was a great story! I was so paranoid that the bee was going to sting Queen, and that I would get myself bucked off with a slew of future problems. Now, I am scared of bees anyways, and never react well. When I dislocated my hip in my wreck on Bones, I never considered him getting stung. Maybe it is because this bee bumped and buzzed around Queen herself, who seemed to care less. He didn’t let her be until I started unsaddling, in which he seemed to realize I was where the fear was coming from. Lol

Obviously he did not end up stinging either of us; I’m sure she would have let me know if he did get her, but he was definitely an angry animal.

Later it got me wondering if Cash has gotten into bees somewhere in his life. It would make sense with his phobia of bugs. I wonder if a bot fly or bee hurts worse. I’ve only been stung by a bee once I believe. My oldest has been a few more times, and my youngest has been too. I’m glad bots don’t go after humans.


----------



## bsms

I hate bees. Well, I like them as long as they aren't too close to me. We get Carpenter Bees that love a bush blooming in our front yard right now. They can be feeding a foot away but show no aggression. I think they are pretty cool as long as they don't get the urge to nest in my house.

We've had honey bees nest inside the walls of our house a couple of times. That is expensive and yes, they DO get aggressive. They had to cut open the wall to clean out every trace of honey to stop the bees from coming back.

I once had a travelling swarm fly just over my head (and Bandit's). They freaked me out. Thousands of them maybe a couple feet above my head. Bandit just lowered his head and stroller along. "_Nothing here, bees, just a horse and a silly human and we're strolling away...nothing to get excited about._" I buried my face in his mane and let him get us out of there. Bandit has his flaws, but he can be a really good horse at times.

Advice from OSHA: "_Most bees and wasps will not sting unless they are startled or attacked. Do not swat at them or make fast movements. The best option is to keep your distance, move away from the nest, or let the insects fly away on their own. If you must, walk away slowly, or gently "blow" them away. The only exception is if you have disturbed a nest and hear "wild" buzzing. Protect your face with your hands and run from the area immediately. Seek shelter in a closed vehicle or building, entering in a way to keep the insects outside._"


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @SueC I loved that story! I mean, I felt awful for you, but it was a great story!


So the funny thing is, when something like that happens, you heal up pretty quickly but then there's so much potential to milk the unfortunate incident for all it's worth by writing a humorous piece about it! 

It's like a fair few bumps in the road actually end up really good campfire yarns! 🥳



Knave said:


> I was so paranoid that the bee was going to sting Queen, and that I would get myself bucked off with a slew of future problems. Now, I am scared of bees anyways, and never react well. When I dislocated my hip in my wreck on Bones, I never considered him getting stung. Maybe it is because this bee bumped and buzzed around Queen herself, who seemed to care less. He didn’t let her be until I started unsaddling, in which he seemed to realize I was where the fear was coming from. Lol


I have to tell you that I really would prefer to be off a horse getting attacked by a bee myself, than on a horse that is getting attacked by a bee. I have seen how rapidly and unpredictably they move at liberty when a bee is after them at our place...

...Would. Not. Wish. To. Be. Riding. _*This*_. Type. Of. Manoeuvre... 🚀🌋🏇🐝🦀⚡💥



Knave said:


> Later it got me wondering if Cash has gotten into bees somewhere in his life. It would make sense with his phobia of bugs. I wonder if a bot fly or bee hurts worse. I’ve only been stung by a bee once I believe. My oldest has been a few more times, and my youngest has been too. I’m glad bots don’t go after humans.


As far as I'm aware, the bots we have in Australia don't hurt the horses physically, they just freak them out - in part because they sound very like bees and therefore there is the stinging association by proxy, but also I'd say evolutionarily there was an advantage if horses tried to get away from bots, since bots can kill them (a neighbour's horse died of colic from bot larvae blocking his stomach - they found on postmortem). So the ones that ran away and so minimised the amount of eggs laid on them had lower bot loads, so less infestation and therefore less run-down, and also less risk of acute blockages.

I've caught lots of our bots by hand when they're trying to lay on horses and squashed them, and it's like squashing a blowfly - no stinging etc. Once a horse or donkey realises you can do this they tend to lose their panic and stand still when you come to squash the bot for them.

Makes sense that if Cash got into a multiple-bee attack he'd be jumpier around bugs in general!

By the way, in bees it's the female workers that sting. The males are stingless.

Also with mosquitoes and some other blood-sucking insects, only the females have blood meals, in order to be able to produce their eggs, which is a high-resource-input thing for their bodies to do. The male mosquitoes just eat flower nectar etc, but that's not enough for females to lay eggs on. So watch out for the females!


----------



## Knave

@SueC the reason I lost my good mare Runt was because of a bot fly. It burrowed into her back, or something like that, and a vet tried to remove it. He succeeded in removing it, but didn’t sew the muscle shut that he cut into, just the skin. It healed, and I rode the mare several years after until I asked her to save me in a bad situation. She could move like a cat. She did save us, but that bad spot in the muscle tore way down from her back to her ribs. She was left with a big hole in her side.

After that, the vet who knew her said he could sew ir, but because of the way she moved it wouldn’t work. You can’t imagine the things the mare did for me, or how amazing she was. She was spectacular. She was ended because of that. He told me not to put her down, but that I could breed her. I gave her to a breeder a couple years later, and he put her down. I have a lot of guilt for how I didn’t keep her and just retire her, although she was only 12ish.

I hate bots for that. I do believe they can hurt a horse badly.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> @SueC the reason I lost my good mare Runt was because of a bot fly. It burrowed into her back, or something like that, and a vet tried to remove it. He succeeded in removing it, but didn’t sew the muscle shut that he cut into, just the skin. It healed, and I rode the mare several years after until I asked her to save me in a bad situation. She could move like a cat. She did save us, but that bad spot in the muscle tore way down from her back to her ribs. She was left with a big hole in her side.
> 
> After that, the vet who knew her said he could sew ir, but because of the way she moved it wouldn’t work. You can’t imagine the things the mare did for me, or how amazing she was. She was spectacular. She was ended because of that. He told me not to put her down, but that I could breed her. I gave her to a breeder a couple years later, and he put her down. I have a lot of guilt for how I didn’t keep her and just retire her, although she was only 12ish.
> 
> I hate bots for that. I do believe they can hurt a horse badly.


So do you have adult invasive bot flies where you are?

Here what happens is that the adults lay eggs, either in the hair (bots) or around apertures and wounds (e.g. sheep blowflies, which often also lay live maggots). With blowflies the larvae burrow down into the aperture/wound etc. With our botflies the horses lick up the eggs, which hatch in the stomach and some burrow through the walls of the stomach and migrate in the body. Some other parasites can do that too. But we don't have adults that themselves burrow, just adults that lay eggs (or live maggots, like blowflies), and it's the maggots that do the burrowing.

Hope nobody is having lunch...

Point I'm trying to make is that in Australia it's not the adult laying the offspring that causes physical pain in that process, when glueing the eggs to the hair etc, or even laying eggs or larvae straight into wounds or apertures. It's the larvae that start to hurt only as they get bigger and start causing destruction. So there's a time delay.


----------



## Knave

That is a good point @SueC . I believe it was the larva doing the burrowing, and the fly must have laid the egg into a wound for that to occur in her back muscle.

I never thought through the idea that the flies them self may not be painful. Wow. That gives me a whole new perspective. It makes me feel less tolerant of the panicky horses, but also makes me think a horse like Queen may not have a problem, and I don’t need to assume she will be on the receiving end of some massive pain by the bug who is more of an annoyance at that moment.

Thank you!


----------



## SueC

I'm really sorry about your mare. These things haunt us long after - well, me anyway, "What could I have done differently?" etc. And then the reality is that shiitake happens, to all of us. (I got that phrase from @phantomhorse13 years ago and it always stuck as it's eminently useful - if she's reading this, might I offer _Ho'mo_ allegedly _sapiens_ in return? Usually without the apostrophe, but not on this forum apparently. 😩)


----------



## bsms

I had a post recently involving a person whose name was the common shortening for Richard. The forum software would NOT allow me to use his name.... 😕


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen, and Oakley too

It was hot when the woman saddled, and she was still a bit sick, so the heat seemed to sit on her neck and strangle her. The horses needed ridden though, and she thought she could use some fresh air.

She rode Queen first. The mare was surprisingly forward with the sun shining so hot, but she hadn’t been messed with much. For having a sick rider and being so fresh, there was nothing one could ask more of the little filly. She loped her circles easily, and tried to drag out her slide stops on the unhelpful hard packed ground. The woman didn’t outlast the little mare, and she took and tied her to the trailer and loosed her cinch rather quickly.

The big horse followed. He had been messed with even less than the filly. He was an odd mix of lazy and spooky. He wanted to be upset over something at the neighbor’s house, but he also didn’t want to use too much energy. It annoyed the woman and made her laugh at the same time. He would spook sideways and half run, and she’d ask him to maintain the lope for his circles, and he’d argue and consistently break into that gate somewhere lost between a trot and a lope, that the woman was convinced she could walk beside.

She didn’t last long on him either, and went inside to get a drink and get her oldest daughter. They needed to be practicing their roping. Sick she wouldn’t go to the arena with the calves, but the dummy was better than nothing. The girl laughed, “It’s actually one hundred degrees. Look at the thermostat.” “I’m not surprised,” her mother whined.

Both the girl and her mother seemed off on their roping. The woman chalked it up to one of those days, as she had seen many like it in her life, but the girl let it get under her skin. The filly impressed the woman, pulling the dummy only a little quickly to begin with and settling into the job with the excitement a young horse shows getting to do something different that they enjoy.

They were happy to unsaddle, although it had been nice to play together. The man came out as the girl was putting the big horse away, and he caught his own filly. Queen wasn’t impressed with the little filly, so the woman tied her back up and asked the man to introduce them. Oakley clicked her teeth and Queen settled at the acknowledgment.

Then the man asked the woman to hold the filly, and he gave her the first trimming of her tiny hooves. She was excellent. While he trimmed Lucy, the woman played with the baby, ever impressed with his success. She laughed when he got to the last hoof of the mare. “You leave me with her, and I’m going to have ideas.” She led the little pretty thing to the tack room and grabbed her saddle blanket. The man stepped over to watch when she set the blanket onto the soft back. The filly looked around to see what it was, but seemed not at all bothered. When he was done he played with it some, and put her back into the corral. “She did excellent today. I think I need to call it.” A big smile played at his face.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> The big horse followed. He had been messed with even less than the filly. He was an odd mix of lazy and spooky. He wanted to be upset over something at the neighbor’s house, but he also didn’t want to use too much energy. It annoyed the woman and made her laugh at the same time. He would spook sideways and half run, and she’d ask him to maintain the lope for his circles, and he’d argue and consistently break into that gate somewhere lost between a trot and a lope, that the woman was convinced she could walk beside.




This really made me laugh! I can imagine. Also the way you wrote it is so funny! 😂

The foal is growing quickly and the horses look in wonderful shape. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Knave

He made me laugh too @SueC, although I was also frustrated. It was too hot to play stupid games. Lol. I think he was happy to be out, he just also thought it was too hot, so he wanted to make me work for it. He was perfect for my daughter roping though. She was getting flustered with herself and finally decided to quit before she took it out on him. He wasn’t the problem. Lol. I think you have to live a while to just accept that some days aren’t your day.


----------



## Knave

I guess I should be fair and say she was roping with a poly. I don’t even try. I hate a poly. It’s too fast, it goes too far, and you have to pick the feet out of the air. You can’t make a trap or get it to hold its shape. There is a trick to it, and I don’t have it. I like the feel of it in the swing, because you can get them weighted, and I want to be cool and use one, but it’s not a skill I hold. Husband ropes with one, and so it was on his saddle and she didn’t want to trade it.

I hear some people say they like waxed cottons, but those dudes are fast on the horn and I’m not interested in burning off my hand. Lol.


----------



## gottatrot

Aww, Oakley with Queen...so adorable!!


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman, Queen and Oakley

It was another hot day when the woman saddled the big horse and the filly. She decided it was time she started ignoring the heat, and take the two horses to the arena despite it. The filly needed to work with calves, and the following day they had a branding practice scheduled, so she wanted her ridden down.

The walk to the arena seemed to drag out under the beating sun. By the time they arrived, the big horse was already whining about loping circles. He wasn’t doing anything particularly wrong, but he somehow made his distaste of the day evident. She didn’t work him long before trading horses, although she was aware she needed to be fitting him up and getting his head in the game.

The filly was excellent. When she stepped onto the mare the buckskin was just being ridden into the arena. The mare paid little attention to the horse, and she went through her warm ups easily and correctly. When the woman asked her to lope circles she did so happily. Her lope was like flowing water, smooth and soft. She drug a few nice stops out, and the woman decided to go play with the calves. In the pen however the mare struggled to focus. The horn flies were covering the calves, and took their cue of a new meal off of the mare. The two didn’t last long playing with the calves because of their incessant biting.

When they were getting ready to leave the horses were looking at something. The woman had climbed back onto the big horse for the ride home, for the filly was lighter to pony than he would be. What they saw was the man leading the mare with the baby running alongside down the road towards the arena.

They watched them arrive, frozen in that ever aware statue position every horse seemed to have ingrained within. Once they made it into the yard the woman went out to meet them. While her mother played with the baby, she made her way under a shade tree, trying her best to avoid the beating sun. Lucy was loose, and she also took advantage of the tree.

The big horse was chewing leaves off of the tree, and the woman was watching the baby, when he broke a small branch off. She didn’t think anything of it until the big horse decided he was petrified of the branch he held, and he panicked. The woman was in a bind with the filly dallied off to her saddle and the big horse flying sideways. She grabbed his rein and fear flowed through the both of them. The filly in the meantime was being drug around by the halter, and the woman finally threw the rope at her to let her go.

The filly and the mare were loose, but neither seemed interested in going anywhere, as the older mare continued to graze unconcerned and the filly watched to see what exactly was happening. The big horse continued to panic, and the woman knew she couldn’t reach down to get the branch out of his mouth without compromising her ability to keep ahold of him and keep her seat in the saddle. She hollered for her husband, but he was holding the baby and couldn’t figure out what to do but wait it out.

Her mother came over during a moment when she had him stuck and blowing, deciding he was unable to get away and debating blowing up rather than trying to run again, and she grabbed the branch out of his mouth. The woman was literally shaking at that point, for in the horse’s blind panic she did not know if they would run through a fence, but did know his jaw would stay clenched. She laughed, despite the shaking, remembering when her father threw corn stalks to the horses and they all ran blind when a mare picked one up and didn’t drop it in her own fear.

She walked her pair of horses into the sprinkler to cool down and get through the shaking, laughing at herself all the while. Her father came out then and looked at Lucy’s feet carefully. He brought out the old hoof testers and came up with a new plan. He told the man he’d tack shoes on her fronts, and that they should move the corral to virgin dirt.

The shoe job her father did was shockingly effective, and the mare walked away feeling like a new horse. They began their trip home, and part way they swapped. The man climbed into the big horse’s saddle, and the woman unathletically jumped onto the mare’s back. They rode home that way, the mare pleased to feel included again. Oakley ran alongside, occasionally finding a reason to buck or scatter, and the butterflies surrounding them seemed like magic.

At home they began the hot task of moving the corral with their daughters. Oakley was ever the helper. She didn’t leave their side as they worked, even following the woman into the yard when they had finished. She liked being a part of them. The woman hoped that soon the mare would be back into rotation, and the little Oakley would get to have many new adventures.


----------



## SueC

Just fantastic writing. I felt like I was there, and for a good minute I couldn't breathe. Wow! 

Horses are marvellous but working with them you're never totally away from the edge of a cliff either. Just when you're relaxed, something like that can happen. Which I don't personally think is a reason for not working with them, and just possibly an extra reason to - it's good for you I think, to be included in that kind of reality.

You're all looking gorgeous - four legs and two. I bet you are all loving moving the corral in the heat. I hope you have ice-cream! 😋


----------



## Knave

Thank you @SueC! I couldn’t breathe either! I think, I was so scared, because I have seen that panic from something they are holding, and I know it is blind and uncontrollable. I was just in a mess! I got him stopped a couple of times before the moment my mother came over, but I just couldn’t reach down and get the danged thing. I knew when I did and it broke loose, and came towards him, that I would be too far off center when he blew.

I think you are right. It might be better that it is that way. It lets you be a part of something fully real.


----------



## SueC

I am glad nothing terrible happened and know the feeling of _OMG_ _I can see exactly what is going to happen_ _if_...

They say a good scare is as reviving as a fortnight at the beach. Are you feeling revived yet? 😇

How's ice cream situation?


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think I’m more tired, but that’s because of those danged panels. We don’t have any ice cream!


----------



## SueC

Do you have any frozen berries? Just blitz with a little orange juice and maybe yoghurt for a lovely healthy instant slushy. Full of antioxidants etc.

You can freeze fruit juice in popsicle moulds, yummy. Overnight though.


----------



## Knave

I don’t have any of those things @SueC! Big girl went to the store and brought home popsicles though!


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus and Queen

The filly was leery coming out of the trailer. She was in a new place, and the sky was dark and ominous with the brewing storm. The wind blew, and the mare watched apprehensively her new surroundings. Horses were saddled and tied to the fence. One of those horses was Beamer. He looked pleased as his girl climbed awkwardly into the saddle.

The woman found nerves brewing herself as she slipped into the saddle of the young mare. She was excited to see the storm coming, but disappointed that it was on the night she brought the mare to practice. The older girl was riding her sister’s little yellow horse, and they began warming up quickly. The man rode the big horse, and the woman asked if he would sit there while she warmed up the filly.

The big horse eyed the side-by-side and big dummy sitting in the corner of the arena while the mare began her warm up exercises. The woman wanted to keep everything the same to begin with, so the mare would be distracted in the maneuvers that had become so common to her.

She was flashy for her warm ups, almost seeming to show off for a new crowd, although she eyed the loose horses outside of the arena warily. When she loped her circles her stops were excellent in the deep sand, and it seemed she settled into the new environment.

Once the big horse was free to do his own warm ups, the man walked him to the dummy. He snorted and curled his neck, yet his fear dissipated as quickly as the man built a loop and threw it under the red legs. He knew why he was there then, and he loped his circles calmly in the storm.

When the delicate pretty woman came out and crawled into the side by side the woman wondered what would happen when she started the machine. Upon starting it backfired, and the filly jumped backwards. She curled her fancy neck and eyed it warily, wondering what she would do. She watched on pins and needles as the other horses began tracking the machine, and she did so when the woman asked her to nervously, occasionally jumping back at the dirt flying or the random backfires the machine found necessary.

Once they started roping the big horse was on it. He liked the new game. This dummy was fast, and he enjoyed stretching his legs and the power he felt. Zeus also did well, and the filly seemed to figure out her job after only a couple rounds. She started to try and steal turns at running at the dummy, and she found the speed came easy to her. After tracking for a few turns the woman pulled her rope, and the mare found herself a bit hesitant again.

She decided to swap between roping the dummy and simply tracking it. Occasionally the man took the mare from the woman and held her while she took some rounds on the big horse. He was particularly fun to rope anything on, and she enjoyed her time on him.

As the night wore on the little yellow horse wore down. He found himself tired. Although the storm threatened, the heat was still in the evening, the arena sand was deep, and he was feeling the work. The girl took a few turns on the big horse then, who seemed to only enjoy the fun of it. The filly also never found herself worn down, for the newness of the task kept her on edge, and she loved being allowed to stretch out her run rather than keep the slow lope she was always asked to maintain. She was a particularly fast mare, and it seemed she was never allowed to play with her speed.

As they drove home they talked about how pleased they were with the horses. It was a lot to take in, and each handled it surprisingly well. When they unloaded horses it was the wrong side of dark in the filly’s esteem. She had worked several days on the other side of it, but never had she been out when the sun had set.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> The horn flies were covering the calves, and took their cue of a new meal off of the mare


So that's where all the flies are coming from... your place! Lol it's been a bad year for flies here and I thought maybe it was something I did wrong.


----------



## Knave

Lol @TrainedByMares. I’m breeding them I think!


----------



## SueC

You are? We seem to be breeding earwigs and slaters at our place. Thankfully they don't assail us when riding or hiking. But let's go back to that idea of making high-protein bars to branch out into value-added farm produce...you can have the deerfly flavour, and whatever else you have lots of. Mormon crickets? Not for you, of course, but for other people. Maybe for outdoorsy young Mormons, maybe they'd be happy to buy them. 😇


----------



## Knave

Bones, Lucy, Queen and Oakley

Dry lightening flashed in the sky when the woman and her oldest daughter climbed into their saddles. The sky was dark with rainclouds that, according the the girl’s weather, would not open. The air was still, and the temperature was perfect.

Cashman was unhappy, for the woman had managed to catch the filly before he saw she was outside, and he complained as they rode out. He took out his anger on the little yellow horse left with him, and the two pounded around the corral. When they looked behind them, they were just in time to see the massive beast of a horse slide a bit too late, and he slammed into the fence and bounced backwards. He loped away, almost seeming to pretend nothing had happened to save his embarrassment.

The screaming horses and pounding hooves (the big horse moved so heavily that the earth seemed to give under his feet) had the mare tense as they continued down the road, occasionally seeing the lightening strike the earth on the other side of the valley. “If this storm lets go, we’ll just have to tie the horses up and wait it out,” the woman said to the girl. “It will clear up,” the girl replied.

In the arena a slight breeze carried the sound of the big horse ever upset. This had the horses who lived there upset themselves, but the two horses they rode seemed to only be thinking of their riders and what would come of their day. Both warmed up beautifully, although the girl struggled with her slides. In her frustration she asked her mother if they could just go get a calf, and let the warm ups be finished.

The girl sorted a calf, with the disadvantage of the older dog. He was wrapped tightly with Junie B in heat, and he turned the calf back in the gate and pretended to be hard of hearing when scolded. Eventually the girl got the calf out with the help of Junie B, and her mother threatening the old dog with any movement at all.

She started the work with a statement. “I think boxing is hard for me because I’ve never really seen what it is supposed to look like.” Her mother thought about it for a minute and realized the girl was at a disadvantage with that, and she told her to hold the mare while she showed her a boxing on Bones. Bones was off though. His stops were good, but he was dull and almost lazy feeling. She spent more time explaining what it was supposed to look like and where the horse was going wrong than in a demonstration.

She worked the calf on the filly next. The little mare was excited to be doing something with a calf, although hers was a lesson much less advanced. They swapped back and forth on who was working the calf, when the buckskin horse blew up in his corral. An outside horse started running, and the woman looked to see what had them worried.

She saw the man riding Lucy down the road, and the foal was running along wildly. “I think we’d better sit on the fence for a minute. Bones doesn’t do well with loose horses.” So the pair sat and watched the man as he made his way towards them. Bones was not as dramatic as the woman anticipated, and they stepped back into their saddles and worked the calf a bit longer.

When they finished, the man rode into the arena on Lucy. Oakey trotted in, blowing several of the horses up in their corrals. It was a good moment, seeing the man back on his favorite mare. He hadn’t saddled her, but she was looking sound in the arena, and the woman’s heart leapt for the relief her husband must have felt.

She conned him into working the cow. The mare was happy to be back where she belonged, and the little Oakley was enthralled. Queen was tight with all the chaos the baby brought, but she managed to handle her excitement. Bones watched almost bored, and the woman was again shocked at the little sorrel who would once blow up if he even saw a loose horse.

Oakley took her turns running at the steer, who would consider taking her on, but with her mother next to her side the man managed the calf to the filly’s advantage. It was a small view into the future. The woman stroked the tight neck under her. She was proud of the filly, who felt more and more like a solid horse.

They rode home together, but the girl and the little sorrel horse split off half way, taking the road home while her parents took the pivot. Oakley bucked and played, and Queen pinned her ears and decided she must be finally gathering horses. She had always wanted to push around a horse with the woman, and she was sure it was finally happening for her.


----------



## Ruth McClure

Oakley is one heck of a special filly! 😍


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Zeus, Queen and a few extras 

It had rained the prior day, so the man and his wife rode the big horse and the fancy colored filly down to the house with the arena to check the footing. Just walking up they saw it would be slick, so they decided to call the scheduled branding practice and have a dummy roping instead.

The woman loped the mare down, knowing the evening would be a lot for her to take in. When the trailer pulled up, and the two horses unloaded, the mare was tied to the trailer waiting. She watched wide eyed as the new horses came into the yard. An older black horse came out first, George. George had been offered to the older girl for the team branding, and she was going to try him out instead of Zeus for the practice.

George walked, high headed and apprehensive, into the yard past the mare who was now throwing a bit of a tantrum at the trailer, and the big horse who stood as a statue eyeing the black. He stood quietly for saddling, the high headedness gone, and the girl climbed into the saddle while her parents did the same on their horses. The roan mare had walked in about then, high stepping, for she was the type to always start out on the nervous side.

The filly the woman rode was thinking it was all a bit much, and tried to watch everything going on. Two little girls were running around giggling and climbing on a rope swing that hung in the yard, and the mare found them a whole new thing to worry over. The girl who rode the little yellow horse roped the dummy and drug him to the worked up area, and the roan mare high stepped and curled her body into an arc as she followed it unhappily.

In the worked up area it was obvious the roan mare needed warmed up, and the girl parked the dummy in the center while all of the horses began loping circles in the small area. The woman stayed back for a bit, trotting serpentines until her mare felt loose, and then joined the others in the loping circle. The mare did well, until the big horse turned and began loping the opposite direction as the others.

This was too much for the filly, and she began to run off for a moment before coming back to what she was doing. It was when the majority turned and began to lope the direction of the big horse, her included, that the mare decided it was all too much and tried her hand at bucking the woman off. Because she was so light mouthed, it didn’t take a couple of jumps before the woman had her shut down and disengaging her hindquarters.

Everyone had quit loping when the mare blew, so she asked them to sit for a moment while she loped more circles until the mare was back to focused. When they started roping the mare was the second horse to pull the dummy around and around. This was boring for her, and she seemed to half sleep as she made circles in the arena.

She was watchy again when the woman pulled her rope, and her and the woman watched intently as the roan mare walked up to the dummy and her rider threw his loop over the horns. The roan mare scattered with the dummy following, right towards where the horses stood watching. This again bordered on being too much for the filly, but she settled and watched wide eyed as the roan mare threw her fit until eventually accepting the idea of pulling the big black dummy in circles.

After several times of that sort of roping, they decided to play a scored game, the oldest girl and her father against the man on the roan and the woman. The game was a fun one. As they finished the mare looked up again at something that worried her. Two more riders were walking into the yard.

It was the woman’s parents, and those horses had to go through the fear of the dummy themselves. The mare now had a lot to look at and worry about. The kids jumped on a trampoline, the horses occasionally spooked of the dummy, and at one point the black of the woman’s parents’ had to be ridden a distance away to lope his own circles until calming.

In the end the little mare accepted all of the chaos. She eventually started enjoying herself, although part of her enjoyment came from occasionally making dirty faces and trying to threaten the new horses in her yard.

George ever impressed all of them. At one point the girl accidentally roped the horse along with the dummy, pulled her slack, and didn’t notice the wreck taking place. George however offered no wreck. He stood patiently while the rope ran tight along his pastern, and he waited for it to be fixed for him. He was a perfect gentleman, affected by none of the over stimulation around him.

Cashman and the little yellow horse were also at their best behavior. After the girl bored of the roping, the little girls piled on him and rode him around the yard.

It was a good evening. It was good for the mare to see so many things at once, and it was good to have the company and the joy of playing together.


----------



## Knave

It was a great night, but I am too exhausted to write a story! So, here is a peek into branding practice. Cash was amazing, and George too, and I was glad to be back on him when I wasn’t on the ground!


----------



## Ruth McClure

I'm so sorry if I've missed something, but what is the name of the buckskin horse that features in some of the photos in your last post?


----------



## Knave

@Ruth McClure I’m not sure I’ve ever called him by name. He’s my father’s horse that I always call the buckskin. His name is Doug. It seems a silly name I know, but it fits him well enough.


----------



## Knave

I guess I should give a few names. The big black horse they own, who is often featured in stories and pictures as well is called Blake. He is the horse who broke big girl’s back. Tonight she struggled with really running when she needed to on George, because it was the first fast roping she has done since that day, and she found herself afraid.

The little roan colt that will be up and coming at their house is called Scoot. The roan mare that my partner is roping on is called Runie. (Roony, I’m not sure how they spell it.)


----------



## Knave

An interesting side note about Blake is that when my parents bought him it was to replace my mother’s horse who needed retired. He was advertised at the auction as a 12 yr old been there done that horse. We mouthed him when he came home, and he is in his mid twenties. He is a good ranch horse, but with arena work he can get pretty hot if asked for speed, hence why big girl broke her back and got her bad head injury.

The black horse George was bought by my roping partner for his little kids. They didn’t know his age. The seller to him only had him for a while and then decided to sell him off because he thought he was getting old and needed to find a retirement type home. We mouthed George tonight, and he isn’t very old at all. At the most he’d be in his mid teens.

So, the two black horses are the opposite of what they should be! Lol


----------



## Knave

The buckskin is something they bought before Blake for my mother, but he was a little much for her, and then my father fell in love with him. He’s not very old, I think a year older than Cash. That would make him 7. He is a part gypsy vanner, born by an accidental breeding.


----------



## Knave

Little girl just sent me a couple photos she took!


----------



## SueC

That young lady on Zeus a couple of posts back! 

It's not easy to tell from the outside, but the kids in your community look well-loved and well looked after. That always makes me happy.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Cashman, Zeus, Queen and Oakley

It felt like the last day the family had to prepare for fair. The prior day they had skipped practice, and taken the filly on a day where the woman worked on single cow exercises and focused on her exclusively. The mare had been getting a bit hot from all the branding practices, where it seemed she was asked to be a grown up without focus and intentional training to prepare.

Today the man put shoes on the big horse, and then they hurried to ready for their final practice. He decided to take Lucy and Oakley along, for the good he thought it would do her foot. When the group of horses left, the filly bucked and ran around them. Queen was leery, for it felt a storm was in the air, and the bay mare was occasionally throwing a tantrum dallied off to the big horse’s saddle. The big horse had become a spectacular pony horse, there wasn’t a horse born better for the job.

The woman did her warm ups and loped the filly, while the girl loped down her little yellow horse, until her grandfather asked her to warm up the buckskin. She was nervous on the horse, who was a lot touchier than her little Zeus, but eventually she settled into loping circles.

The woman’s father decided they would pour on the practice cattle in place of the brand, for the horn flies were something terrible. The first round of roping the woman struggled. She knew getting frustrated with herself wouldn’t help matters, so she pushed on. She missed three head loops and a heel shot, but her riding wasn’t what it should have been either, but almost timid.

The oldest girl also struggled in the first round. She was fighting her head about trusting George. He was a horse who deserved faith, but her accident was in her head, and she wouldn’t break him open when she needed to. Overall, the first round was a bad show on the team’s part.

The second round saw them all up their game, although the woman still dropped two heel shots. Then the woman’s father came in for two rounds on the two leftover calves. His shoulder had been giving him problems, and he needed to test if he could push through the pain for the competition he was signed into without his knowledge. He was hot on a team, but his shoulder was becoming a big problem for him. The woman watched amazed as she saw him show the pain he felt on occasion. He was a tough man, and pain was never evident on him.

He roped well with the woman’s partner, although he dropped a couple heel shots. He had wanted to avoid heading for the sake of his arm, but his heading was more on, and he decided to stick with it.

They sat around when they finished. The littles practiced tricks on the small yellow horse, and everyone visited and shared a bag of chips. A storm finally rolled in, flashing lightening and the thunder shook the ground. They all laughed for it had been painfully hot while they roped and it finally cooled. The woman and the mare were watchy on the ride home however. The storm had her on edge, and the filly didn’t help matters.


----------



## Knave

I think so @SueC! That girl makes me laugh. That night we watched her rope the dummy after practice was over. The girl couldn’t miss! So, husband was talking to my oldest, and she said surprised to him “oh, you already tied it!” (He was tying a new hondu into a little rope.) He said, “ya, that’s because I’m handy like that.”

That little girl turned around from her roping, super offended, “So you are saying my daddy isn’t handy?!” I was dying. Husband was trying to explain to her how what he said had nothing to do with her daddy. It was so funny.

If you could just hear the way she talks… She is so funny. When we were on our Yellowstone vacation (she is my niece) we were ordering at this restaurant. She wanted spaghetti, but she didn’t want to say that particular word because it is a difficult word. So, she tells the waitress “I would like noodles with the noodle sauce.”


----------



## SueC

I remember a friend's three-year-old girl grabbing my hand as soon as I arrived at her house saying, "I have a baboon! Come see my baboon!"

There was a balloon in her room. "Oh, a balloon!" said I, having wondered. "Yes, it's a baboon!" said the excited little girl!


----------



## gottatrot

This is a great pic!


----------



## Knave

Zeus

The family started out what they knew would be a long day in the youth branding. The man, the woman, and the woman’s roping partner were judging the event. The woman’s nerves were wrapped tightly, for she knew it was an important thing to people. Luckily for her as the roping began her nerves settled.

Between groups she walked across the corral to open the gate. One of those times she saw a steer watching her high headed from the other side, upset about having been roped, but she decided to ignore him from the distance. It was a bad decision. Half way across the corral the steer ran at her. She tried to convince herself he was bluffing, or that it wouldn’t hurt, when he crashed her legs and kept hitting.

She kept a hand on his head to try and keep her balance while the steer was causing one of her legs some damage, and she took her clipboard and nailed him her hardest over the head, and the force dropped it from her hand and broke the board. He jumped back two steps, and stared at her. Now she knew he wasn’t bluffing, but she was stuck. She took her cowboy hat off and threw it in his face, but he didn’t back off, only shook his head waiting for his moment to take her on again.

She kicked up some rocks, which again only caused the head shake. They stared one another down. She wanted to reach to her feet to grab the board, but every time she slowly began to kneel his eyes told her it was a bad idea. So they stood, staring into one another’s eyes, and she listened to the crowd screaming at her to run. Well, she was smarter than that, knowing she stood no chance if she moved much, and that he would have her completely then.

After what felt like a very long time, a horseman came trotting into the corral to save her from the wreck. She thanked him and didn’t go and open the gate. Besides spending a couple of rounds hiding the leg and the shaking, the rest of the teams were uneventful. She finally got to see the horse with no neck. He was a sight to behold, and he actually did a very good job.

After the branding the girl began her events on the little yellow horse. Zeus was spectacular. His barrels had improved by leaps and bounds, and the horse tried his hardest at everything she asked of him. The woman was proud. He was tired by the end of it the heat had seemed to wear them all down, but the little horse never lacked any try in his last events.

When the girl tied him to the trailer, finally loosening and resetting him for the last time of the day, she told her mother she wanted to ride a steer. The woman struggled with the question, and told her to ask her father. After the accident her oldest had taken, unnecessary risks seemed a bit frightening to her.

She knew the girl hadn’t really ridden a bronc before, and she had never ridden the rough stock. Her father told her it would be alright. The woman thought on the idea. She had always ridden the rough stock herself, and was even quite good, but the girl lacked any experience. She deserved the opportunity if that was her desire, so they waited the events through.

The steer the girl was riding went down in the chute, and then fell again on his first jump out, knocking the girl into the gate and off his back. The woman thought to herself that was good enough, and then the announcer called reride.

The girl got on her second steer in the chute. The woman was impressed with her nerve. Not only did she ride the first steer who had hurt her in the chute, but she steeled her nerves and got her ropes on the second. When they opened the chute she rode a couple good jumps before losing her balance. She didn’t know to lay back on the kicks, but one couldn’t hold it against her on her first effort. When she came off the steer came down on her ankle.

She managed to stop the tears before being seen. She was her mother’s daughter that way. She smiled and said she’d do better the next year, and that she was proud of herself. By the time they came home the sun had set. The girl’s ankle looked like a baseball had been sown in, and a few tears showed in her eyes, but her pride was intact. The woman’s leg and foot were also turning the wrong color and a big indent was left in her shin. She hoped it would stay sound for her upcoming branding contest.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Ruth McClure

Good on your daughter for riding that second steer after the mishap with the first one! Hope both you and her make good, quick recoveries.


----------



## Knave

@Ruth McClure thank you! I was super proud of her. I know the parts where she hit the chute really hurt, and to not get afraid of the second steer was something. I don’t think hers will feel good in the morning. I’m hoping mine doesn’t show at least, because I have to be on the ground in my branding and I can’t be lame. Lol. I tried so hard to hide it today because I didn’t want them to think a woman couldn’t handle it.

It is the leg of the foot I broke though, so those tendons are all swollen up again too.


----------



## Ruth McClure

Knave said:


> @Ruth McClure thank you! I was super proud of her. I know the parts where she hit the chute really hurt, and to not get afraid of the second steer was something. I don’t think hers will feel good in the morning. I’m hoping mine doesn’t show at least, because I have to be on the ground in my branding and I can’t be lame. Lol. I tried so hard to hide it today because I didn’t want them to think a woman couldn’t handle it.
> 
> It is the leg of the foot I broke though, so those tendons are all swollen up again too.


 Sounds a bit painful...


----------



## gottatrot

Ruth McClure said:


> Sounds a bit painful...


I agree! I hope you two heal up quickly...


----------



## SueC

Best wishes for your recoveries. ❤ I guess you'll be competing for the ice packs... and comparing the rainbow colours...

I've not been attacked by a cow before, but Brett has - he had room though and went diving into a creek to evade it. I did get attacked by a pretty nasty rooster a few times at a place we agisted horses when I was little. I was terrified of that rooster! (These days I'd just have roast chicken if that happened...)


----------



## knightrider

Sure hope you recover quickly! Can you tell a little more about where and what the injury looks like? I hope your daughter heals too. How often do steers go after people? I've heard of mama cows attacking people, luckily they never did to me (whew!). How often do mama cows attack? What would you do if you were alone in a pasture and the steer went for you and you knew no one was going to come help?


----------



## Knave

@SueC I will have to hunt up this book AndytheCornbread (He is no longer a member) sent me. It has the greatest little kid chicken story I’ve ever heard. I laughed so hard and had to read it to Shawn, and we were telling everyone all about it.

@knightrider little girl has the ankle swollen up on the outside. I haven’t seen what she looks like today because she’s still sleeping. We were supposed to be getting ready to go watch the cutting, but our well went out. I was out to help pull it, but they sent me in for a time while they work on it and the ant poison takes effect, because it’s swarming and you know I’m deathly allergic.

The main part of the leg is the shin, with an indent in the bone and a bruise above it this morning. My shin bones have taken a beating like that over my life, and it seems I’ve lots of leftover indents in the bone with no ill effects. Where I’ve got the torn off tendons in the foot is swollen up again, but there doesn’t seem to be any bruising in the foot thus far. I almost never bruise. I don’t know why.

I have been attacked on occasion. Usually there is a fence to climb! Mama cows can get pretty nasty with newborns, but most of our cows are good natured after that. We sell anything naturally too mean, because it’s dangerous and we don’t want to breed it in. Cow 234 is kind of an exception. I think she’s mostly bluff, but if you ride near her she is always threatening your horse. I wouldn’t touch her calf unless it was a life or death situation for him without her removed.

Roping steers can get mean on occasion. Not most, but occasionally you get one that gets upset about being roped, and he decides he hates everyone. It seems every couple years we get a real mean calf too, and everyone is on guard when we are weaning and it’s then a big baby. If we see mean though, it’s always sold.


----------



## Knave

Oh, what would I do? I forgot that question @knightrider. I didn’t think anyone was going to help me there, and that’s about what would happen I guess. I would try and get to its side and mug it with an animal that size. I was thinking that was my last option, but I was waiting for him to hit me again. Then I’d be stuck in another predicament though… so I’d be looking for something to climb and how fast I could get there before he got to his feet.

With a cow I would have to just try and survive by running in circles with my hand on her face. I’m not super athletic, so I wouldn’t last long before I tripped. A human turns sharper than a cow, and that’s the only chance one has. You see the bullfighters run at the bull’s shoulder. Again, I’m not super athletic, and I think I’d likely end up dead without a horse or dog to save me. I almost always have Junie B with me, and she’d save me.

Husband once had a cow try and kill him in a plowed field. He ran circles over and over as she tried her hardest to kill him and he kept falling because of the deep dirt. She was slower because of it too. Someone came and saved him though.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I almost never bruise. I don’t know why.


Me too! I get no sympathy from anyone because of it. When Windy fell on me two weeks ago--not a single bruise--nothing. Do you think we have thick blood?



Knave said:


> If we see mean though, it’s always sold.


I guess my folks did too. We never did have any mean cows. I was so ignorant. I didn't realize how dangerous they can be until I read a story in Guideposts magazine about a man who was alone and almost killed by a cow who had never been mean before. We had a longhorn mama cow who acted like she might be mean, but I always thought it was just because those _horns! _Anything with horns like that looks mean. When my Chorro was a colt, he chased the cows, and even the bull, and it scared me, but they ran from him. I didn't know how dangerous it was, because they always ran from him.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I don’t know why we don’t bruise. Maybe @gottatrot could explain it to us. I have super thick skin, and I always wondered if that was a factor in it.

We’ve always had run ins with cows. We teach our children to be very aware. If you remember, one of our cows really hurt the neighbor’s hired man a couple years ago. He ended up smashing all the bones in his face and with a lot of other damage. Our cows aren’t mean without cause, those are sold, but pressure them up and you have a whole other story.

A few days ago our bull killed their dog. They are very upset by it. They pressured him up though, and the little dog (a very loved animal) tried to go help.


----------



## SueC

Imagine the world if we could do the same with mean people, @Knave - but in our species they are disproportionately represented in the upper echelons of organisations and in politics because attracted to power, confident no matter how ignorant, and "charismatic" - was that steer charismatic enough for you? Charismatic roast chicken, anyone? 

Sounds like a fun chicken story - I will see if I can find the Australian short story book with the emu attack for you and the drunken kangaroo and scan these because they are hilariously written.

I hope you both heal up soon. Best bone dent I ever got was just under my left knee courtesy of a leg trapped under a horse that bent a tubular steel gate so badly they needed pipe benders to straighten it again. The horse's weight bent that gate but with my shinbone at the leading edge and this made a lovely rainbow that lasted for weeks. But you know, I still prefer that kind of life to rotting on a sofa.  Was that a poll steer?When people get attacked by sharks the advice is to try to poke them hard in the eyes. I wonder if that would be any use with an attack steer or if you'd be likely to break your fingers trying...


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think you would get in big trouble for poking someone else’s steer in the eye if you managed. I guess one could try, but I’m thinking a broken hand would ensue rather quickly. A shark has a hold on you, where a steer is just ramming you. His head is his power, and he’s pretty fast.

This steer was polled, and on the small side of things. I was kind of surprised by his power. I don’t know why it surprised me, but it did. He probably only weighed like 350 pounds. They sorted the little guys out for the kids. A few I saw were still bulls, but I didn’t notice on him. They were fresh branded too, so they must have been something recently purchased by the owners. He was the only really mean one I came across. I saw him try and hit the kid’s horse prior, so I knew what he was.

Yes, I guess it would be good to hit humans over the head so carelessly. Lol. I am like a Beamer though. I am a low man in confrontation. I’ve never appreciated it. I’ve always been stout enough I guess I could have fought, but I am always too concerned about the other person.


----------



## Knave

I had something similar happen @SueC. I was riding Runt, and starting her at team roping. The box is a claustrophobic and pressure filled spot for a horse. Her introduction to it wasn’t going well. I remember she was just so stressed out that she was foaming white. She was the type to stress particularly easy, which I could relate to.

I put her in the box and she blew up. She bucked over the top and came down onto the side of the box. My leg was trapped under her, and she was high centered and stuck. They had to cut the box down for her to get loose, and I was stuck on her waiting.

There was another kid there learning too. I was young, thirteen maybe. He was a year older than me, and his horse was old and docile and had been roped on a million times. Anyways, he panicked going back into the box, and he jumped off his horse, threw the reins at his mom, and swore when he told her he wasn’t doing it. I remember thinking he was such a baby, after all, Runt and I got back into the box.

That kid grew up to be a very nice man. Also, he is a superstar roper. Lol. My little girl arrogance was humbled.


----------



## SueC

I sort of meant - to sell humans too (/shoot them into space) if they are mean, and how soon would we no longer have to be wistful when we hear the song _Imagine_. 

350 pound steer? Don't tell our donkeys. Steers have very hard heads up top and I suppose the equation to cover the situation is F=ma, meaning both mass and acceleration are important for producing impact force and your little customer probably had acceleration down to a fine art.

Apparently sharks tend to start their attacks with head butting and then intermittent chunk-taking before really getting stuck in, but their shape is more aerodynamic and they are slippery plus you are more lubricated and cushioned when you are in water, so that's better odds for fingers than a terrestrial steer attack. It actually amazes me to hear from people who have survived shark attacks by assiduous eye-poking. What aim under pressure! Of course a shark doesn't have a flexible neck so can only head butt by taking repeated run-ups. And if they do get stuck in and attached then you in theory have a fairly stationary target. Just by that point they are doing major damage...a colleague of mine got badly bitten on his morning training years ago. Nearly a year of rehab because of a mangled leg. I couldn't ask him about eye-poking because we never actually saw him again for long enough, the near-death experience caused him to have a serious career re-think so he could have more time with his young kids instead of marking papers all night...


----------



## Knave

@SueC ahh, that makes more sense! Selling humans who are mean is a great idea. Sharks aren’t much of a thing in my life. Lol. I did get to pet and feed sharks at the aquarium! I kind of wondered about all the dangerous fish they let you pet and interact with, but I did enjoy it in any case.

The steer was a taller and lankier 350. Of course our 350s feel a lot smaller, because they are short and chubby. I saw the steers we will use tomorrow when I went to watch the cutting. They have good sized horns, and are pretty darn big. I am worried about my saddle staying in place if I head. I think I should invent some sort of strapping for non withered horses.


----------



## SueC

I wonder who would buy them though, @Knave, especially as the market is rather oversupplied! ...maybe they could make a good garden compost out of them. That idea actually was floated on Dr Who back in the 70s haha. They had a misanthrope with a mulching unit. Mary Whitehouse probably had another fit at that story and put in another complaint to the BBC about their unsuitable children's programming, but now it's considered one of the all-time classics. It's called _The Seeds of Doom_. 

Could you use a - the technical term slipped me, the thing that goes around the tail when driving. Crupper I think. Pony people use them with saddles sometimes because many ponies are shaped like sausages.


----------



## Knave

I’ve considered a britchen @SueC, but it wouldn’t change the sideways rolling. I don’t know how you could change it. I’ve given it a lot of thought. Someone better than I may be able to manage their roping better to compensate for that side pull by sliding slack and repositioning during that slide, but I am not that good at managing sliding my rope. I am alright in certain circumstances, but trying to put a handle on the calf and keep everyone out of wrecks keeps me a bit preoccupied.

I asked a few people what they would do. I did get some good information. Some believe that if I could get super short on my rope that the pull would become downwards enough to help. I think that’s what I’ll try and do, but the problem with that is that Cash only has so much speed. So, I’m not sure I’ll be able to get up really close. A steer will run what seems all out while you are roping it. When you throw your rope your horse kind of tends towards a side step away from the rope, like he’s getting ready to pull it. So, you push him back towards the steer so you can get some slack out. In that moment the animal finds a bit more speed it didn’t know it had. It is that rush of speed where Cash is beaten.

He tries his hardest. He gets me there and gives me the shot. As the running continues I realize he will get beaten. He tries his very best, but his best is still a little slow. I don’t think he’s a ton slower than his peers anymore, but they seem to find that added rush of speed the calf does. He is at his top speed in the tracking of the calf already. Maintaining that speed gets hard for him quick too, so maybe that is a part of the issue.

Anyways, all of that to say I’m not certain if I will be able to make the plan turn into action.


----------



## SueC

Mmm. How about a britchen plus a crossover type chest plate and a really "sticky" saddle pad? Superglue if all else fails. 

I'm on an iPad and it turned that word into "britches" three times before I could persuade it otherwise, but this would have meant something else entirely and been of no possible use since it is not a staying-on problem...

These sleuthing problems are so irresistible. I'm sure you have tried lots of things. It looks like multiple strategies are needed to get an improvement rather than an actual remedy.

PS: Our carpenter would probably suggest bugling the saddle to the horse, but the RSPCA wouldn't like this.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I think I should invent some sort of strapping for non withered horses.


My neighbor puts something he calls a "fat man strap" on his saddles when he rides to keep them from slipping. I don't know if that would help your situation at all. Do you call something a "fat man strap?" I had never heard of it until I moved next door to him. Maybe you already know what I am talking about.

FieldKing, BTL Fat Boy Saddle Strap, Brass Hardware (dogsunlimited.com) 

FieldKing Fat Boy Saddle Strap - YouTube


----------



## SueC

Fat man strap, hahaha. Don't ask about the pictures that made in my head, some of them involving King Henry the 8th...


----------



## Knave

I’ve never heard of such a thing @knightrider! I’ll have to do some studying on it!


----------



## SueC

That makes two of us, but how excellent that you now have another idea to work with!

Good stuff, @knightrider! 😎


----------



## Knave

Watching the video I wonder if it’s really much different than the back cinch. I already have his back cinch super tight when I’m roping…


----------



## knightrider

I think the fat man strap has something to do with that 45 degree angle. But I really don't know anything. My neighbor has a paunch, and he always puts one on his saddle.


----------



## Knave

I’ll have to show it to husband and see what he thinks @knightrider. It might be worth a try. The weight that hits the horn is a big weight of course. Larger than any human who rode could be. The cow that I tried to hold for example, who gave Cash and I such a run and Lucy came to help right before we had to pull her from work, was probably 1600#s. So, about similar to his own weight. She was pulling the saddle over his head. Now, a britchen would cure that problem, but who’s to say the next cow would stay in front.

I can seem to rope 600#s alright sometimes, and sometimes not depending on how hard they hit that side. The bit 800#ers at that one branding seemed always a no go. We’ll have to see how today goes.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

They saddled horses in the morning, knowing the day would be long. The woman tended towards nerves on competition branding day. She thought it had to do with having a team, never wanting to be the weak member. This year she had held herself together decently well, and when she saddled the filly she was still calm.

As they walked away from saddling, the man asked a question. “I wonder if they have posted the draw yet?” It was that simple question that sent her stomach to her chest. The nerves she had managed to avoid were suddenly at the surface.

It was because she knew herself that the filly was even tied to the trailer saddled. She had debated leaving her home. It seemed it would be a nice day to only have the big horse and her roping on her plate, but she knew her nerves would run crazy, and she thought the filly might just give her a place to put the nerves out of her mind.

When they unloaded horses in the crowded parking lot she questioned her decision. She was anxious already, and she thought the setting was possibly too much to ask a two-year-old to accept.

She bridled the big horse, nerves surfaced, to warm up a little before waiting for her heat. In the warm up arena it was chaos. There was no room at all to lope a horse, and the big horse and she simply moseyed little circles trying to avoid being stepped on by everyone else.

When they opened the corrals to warm up she made her way to the corral they had drawn. The big horse hesitated at the gate, which was just large enough for his big body to make. A sign was posted behind it, and the bucking chutes were there, and he didn’t want to go in. He threw back on his first attempt, almost mowing down a couple riders also making their way. She apologized and allowed them to pass her, and she tried again while threatening the horse about taking out her knee.

He got over his concern quickly, and they loped their circles. After she brought him back to the trailer she tied him up and bridled the filly. Her nerves eased about the roping, for she was now focused on the little mare. The little mare handled the crowd shockingly well. She occasionally pinned an ear at a passing horse, but she seemed to enjoy the sights.

The morning went along in that way, and then it was time to actually warm up for roping. The girl climbed on George and she climbed back into the big horse’s saddle. After a bit she traded the man, and they walked into the middle corral.

The girl and her father roped first. The woman watched anxiously. The big horse was perfect. He found a new gear, and he was never outran by any steer. The man roped hot. The big horse tracked intensely and pulled like the animals were nothing. The girl and George were also on their game. She picked up two heels on both steers, and as the ground ran back to trade horses they realized a rope hung up on the second steer’s front leg. It took almost a minute for them to fight the animal and get it off, and finally they mounted their horses.

Cashman felt intense under the woman. Lightening was crashing and the rain was soaking them. Her partner roped the first steer with an illegal head catch that took minutes to get off. The rain had made the rope sticky, and it was in a mess and sucked down. When they were roping again both of the ropers had a difficult time. The woman dropped two head loops and two heel loops. She was disappointed to mess up the fast time they had been making, but that was how roping went.

They were all happy, despite their rough go. No one got hurt, and it was a fun time. Some teams were hot, and a few bronc rides were not made, but no one seemed particularly hurt that the woman heard of. It was a good day, albeit a long one.


----------



## SueC

knightrider said:


> I think the fat man strap has something to do with that 45 degree angle. But I really don't know anything. My neighbor has a paunch, and he always puts one on his saddle.


Thinking about it, the 45 degree angle could well help prevent slipping, it's able to add support that won't be so easy to slide around the horse's axis as straight girths.

@Knave, that's excellent about Queen being so confident in that crowd! And nerves, blergh. How's your leg, and your daughter's ankle? Did she need strapping up?


----------



## Knave

@SueC I was going to take her for X-rays, but she said it felt a lot better the next day. It’s still swollen, although the swelling seems to have fanned out and isn’t poking in such a small arena so far anymore. It is turning lots of colors too. She walks around good though, and rarely complains.

My legs carried me through our competition. There is a lot of soreness in those tendons behind the knee. It seems the leg was just wrenched, because some soreness has developed in the hip as well.


----------



## Knave

I have to include a bit more about Cash yesterday. Here I spent this time telling everyone that he was kind of slow and lacked agility. Now, he had always done everything correct, but everything was that- correct and thoughtful. Yesterday Cash took the competition very seriously. He was intense and fast fast. I didn’t think him capable of moving the way he did.

He seemed to understand we were in competition above my own understanding, or I guess talent level. I was almost thinking that he needed to take it less seriously. He needed to only wait for me to tell him and not be so intense.

Then, this morning, I watched the video of our competition. Every time I thought Cash was being too demanding, when Cash was telling me I needed to hurry up, he was right. I tend to want to stand there if I miss while I build my loop. My mind gets a little fried because of my nerves. Cash allowed me to stand there, but he also made it evident he thought we should move. He was completely correct. Also, he watched for my header to miss prior to my thinking “my header just missed, I need to go head.”

Cash would see the miss before I did, and he tried to jump me into that position that instant. I was still registering the miss and holding him from making that move. He was again right when I was wrong.

What I find crazy about that, is that Cash has never competed at that level. I mean, he’s always been ridden by husband or I, and one of the ropers has been one who needed to think, not two really competitive people at once. With my partner I should have ridden at that level, but he rarely missed in practice excepting one day, and I am me and it takes me a second to register that miss.

I believe husband rode him in one practice with dad, where neither seem to have that lag moment I do, but that was a single time. Here Cash was, understanding that concept completely without having done almost any of that kind of riding. He was out there, more talented that myself. He was the style of horse a top of the line competitor would ride. It was very impressive.

Husband was just over the moon about the level of competitiveness Cash brought to the game, where he didn’t expect that out of him. Cash had us both mounted at the top level. Now, either of us are capable of being at the top with some luck on our side, but we are not people who chase these consistently which has us on a lower playing field in town. My nerves are my enemy.

I just am shocked and impressed that Cash was so particularly good. I know he’s a good work horse, but never pegged the quality of competitor he was.


----------



## Knave

Cash did feel similar when we went to rope the lost neighbor’s calf. Like I didn’t step it up when I should have. I wouldn’t say he is condescending like General was, but more like he has expectations in me that sometimes I disappoint. I’m sure there are moments I feel the same about him, but lately it goes more the other direction. Lol


----------



## SueC

Horses are such astute observers - their capabilities in that area leave humans for dead, @Knave! And they observe rapidly because they have to, as prey animals with their lives depending on fast responses to subtle changes. It's a credit to your horsemanship that Cash is offering - you teamwork with your horses and listen to them instead of just assuming you know best and thinking a horse should do nothing without being asked, nor ever think for itself. So when you ride you get the chance of tapping into two brains with quite different talents - and working as a chimera. Imagine how you're going to improve in these contests now you've understood what Cash is doing and can respond to it, and build on it!

THAT to me was always the best, best thing about working with horses - and it's counter to the philosophy, if you can call it that, of mainstream horse dabbling, such as on display in _that_ pinned how to make a trail horse thread, which is not in the least how I work with horses and I never ever would...the mistaken assumption of human superiority and the arrogant expectation of other-animal servitude.


----------



## knightrider

I am so pleased that you were happy with your day. I loved all the information about Cash. It reminds me of the story by Rudyard Kipling, "The Maltese Cat," which is about a polo horse who knew the game and played it completely in tune with his rider.


----------



## Knave

@SueC husband and I were just talking about how all of the horses I have made turn out to be thinkers. They think a lot about what they are doing and what is going on. I think that a background in cowhorses tends to ask for that style of horse maybe. One has to trust their horse knows the answer, and he has to think on his own. I remember a thousand scoldings as a very small girl from my father. “You have to trust your horse. You have to give him the opportunity to make the right decision and only if he makes the wrong decision can you correct him.” Then it would get into finer details, like an effort of making the correct decision, and letting him figure out that a decision he was making was wrong on his own, for he would get beaten by a cow, and he would learn how to correct that by thinking it through and having the practice. Then further it was the decisions that you made that set him up to succeed and build confidence as he went.

Yet, still I have to be humbled on occasion by a horse proving he makes better decisions than I do. Lol

@knightrider that sounds like a great story!


----------



## SueC

And since you are not crippled by hubris, it's no big deal and not ego-crushing, it's just a normal thing when you don't have to be the clever one and/or king of the castle all the time but you take joy in sharing the stage as equal and complementary beings.

So radical an idea in many circles...

@knightrider, Kipling was a genius and "got" animals too. My favourite story of his is _The Cat That Walked By Himself_.


----------



## Knave

Just a random update on Lucy, no story. She has been going downhill the last couple weeks. Her foot has improved, and she is sound, although the bottom is soft so we aren’t using her.

Her weight has dropped dramatically. Part of this was a change of hay, and second alfalfa doesn’t go up until tonight. We have figured she is giving too much to the colt. We did start her on a small amount of mare and foal feed.

Last night was a rough night with her. She seemed depressed when husband gave her her grain he said. Then she started just laying down. She was up and down, but didn’t seem like she was colicky. Her gut sounds were good, and it didn’t look like her belly hurt. My brain went to milk fever, which would be an emergency but unlikely in a horse. She ended up coming out of it before we went to bed and was back to eating.

Hopefully we get her straightened out. We are planning a vet visit for X-rays and a meeting with a very high end farrier for her feet. Hopefully she comes back, but I’m starting to think she won’t be a riding horse again. Husband still has high hopes, and I hope for him too.


----------



## Knave

Here is a top view to show what I am saying about the weight loss. She will get alfalfa from now on again though. They just bailed a little, so there is some tonight, and this will be good horse hay. We had alfalfa from first crop, but it is too hot for a horse.


----------



## SueC

Hopefully you can catch her with the extra feed and the new hay, @Knave. She's not looking too bad yet by Australian standards - you should see the average condition of broodmares here, even at the TB studs where they have money. Ribs ribs ribs, and they don't trim their feet except every blue moon so these animals look shocking to me. When it's just about money that's how it goes. Thank goodness you care for your animals. 🖤


----------



## Knave

@SueC I think it will turn her around. We’ll wean Oakley right at four months because of it too, and that will definitely help. Yesterday it was hard not to be annoyed with her, because every time Lucy stood up she went to nursing. She acts desperate, but of course that’s why she looks so good herself. She also was upset because no one was giving her attention, and she was being a pest. Lol. She’s really starting to turn grey. She was shocked everyone kept going out there and no one wanted to talk to her.

I think that although I didn’t think Lucy’s belly hurt at the time, that that is what had to be happening for it to pass the way it did. Husband probably won’t do the foal and mare feed anymore. Maybe something in it just disagrees with her, because it wasn’t enough to colic any horse. She is happily eating alfalfa now though.

I am sorry to hear about the broodmares. I guess some around here do the same. I would like to think we never would, but as far as Lucy goes we don’t think of her as a broodmare. Hopefully she comes back for him. Maybe she will just be padded for eternity. It isn’t like it is currently hurting her (finally), but I think it would only take the wrong step on a rock to expose the bone.


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Queen and Oakley too

It was after dinner when the man snuck outside to begin saddling the fancy little mare for his wife. She often saddled his horses, and he wanted to return the favor for the ride they planned for the evening. It was about as close as the two ever came to a date night, and when she looked outside she was excited to see he had decided to ride with her, despite working in the field all the previous night.

Lucy was feeling better from her episode, and the couple had decided some movement would do her good, as well as be exciting for the baby Oakley. It was the first time the man had thrown a saddle on his mare’s back in almost a year, and to do so had him tickled.

When they started away from the house, the foal was running back and forth, bucking and playing around as a foal does. The younger mare impressed the woman, as she seemed to ignore the foal and the dogs, and even a cat screaming in the yard that the younger girl was doctoring with a pocket knife through an abscess the woman refused to deal with. It was only the girl who was fond of the inbred bothersome cat, and the woman was proud of her, although she warned her that her own face may end up looking like the pitiful cat’s by completing the task.

Half way down the dirt road leading to the house with the arena, the mare under the woman began getting nervous. The wind was blowing, the big dogs were chasing end guns, and the filly was still running back and forth wildly. The wind carried the sound of her parent’s horses calling to them, she wasn’t sure about riding with the older mare, and the whole scene was a lot for the young animal to process.

The woman asked her husband to wait for a bit, while she did some trotting and rollbacks, to bring the mare’s attention back to her. Occasionally the foal would run with them, but the mare only gave a few dirty looks and focused on the woman.

Off again they turned in a new direction, leading them away from the house with the arena and the calling horses. They made their way into the deep sand and tall brush. It was important to them that the foal was exposed to traveling through different terrain. The foal did well, still bucking and playing, and the wind calmed along with the young mare.

Lucy herself seemed pleased to be outside. She was not as light on the reins as she was prior to her time off, but she was solid and happy to plod along. After a bit the man asked his wife if she would trade him horses. When she asked why he said “Just for fun, just like we used to.” He had finally gotten on the filly a few days prior when she asked him to, so that she could see what the mare looked like with someone on her.

As he climbed into the filly’s saddle, she was once again taken back by how pretty the mare was to watch. She stood on the older mare while the foal nursed, and she watched her husband and her mare. They loped circles and slid to their stops. The mare was fancy, bridled up or looking at something in the distance made no difference. She carried herself like her name implied, she was a queen.

When the man spoke and told his wife how impressed he was with the mare and her handle, it made her smile big with pride. Often it took him time to like her horses, and it was obvious he enjoyed the little mare. He hadn’t been on a colt since Lucy, and now he was sitting on a particularly good one again.

When they walked off, the man gave the mare her head, and he told her out loud she could do whatever she chose. She took off at a long trot, leaving the bay mare and the foal behind. The foal tried to run to catch up, but she was beginning to tire and ran back to her mother’s side. They walked along, watching the mare leave, occasionally loping, and covering country in the deep sand. Eventually the man turned her around and trotted back to them.

“Was she lonely at all?,” the woman asked. “Not in the least. She just wanted to explore and cover ground. I had to turn her back.” “Trade me back,” the woman half asked and half told, “Your mare and I just never seem to get along perfectly. She’s being hard headed with me.” They traded back to their own horses, and the woman trotted away for a while before coming back to the pair.

A coyote sounded off close to them, and she turned again and trotted towards the sound. When the man arrived he teased her, “You’ll never spot that coyote in the brush.” They began walking along the bobwire fence which separated the private from the blm. They were talking and enjoying each other when the little dog screamed and a dog fight started.

“Pig!,” the woman hollered. “Hobo!” Only the two little dogs had went with the pair. The little brown dog came in, but the white dog was still gone. “Take my mare!,” the woman cried as she jumped out of the saddle. “Do you even have a knife?,” her husband asked. “No. Give me yours.” As he reached into his pocket the white dog came running back. “Nevermind.”

“Do you see the coyote?,” the man asked surprised. “She was right on his tail. She’s standing there.” There she did stand, looking at the riders, disappointed her meal had left. “Stupid Pig.,” the woman growled, “You aren’t as tough as you think you are.”

They walked along the fence as the sun set, keeping the dogs near. Little Oakley was trailing behind quietly now, all her energy abandoned in the running. When they came to where they would turn the woman saw the coyote had trailed them, and she looked to count dogs. “Hobo! Come Hobo!”

When Hobo finally came the coyote was on his tail, and she didn’t stop. She ran to the horses, determined to not miss her meal this time. Just as fast as she came the man took off after her with his loop built. The little mare and the woman simply watched as he built to her, and she turned and ran. The filly stepped in close to the mare, who was too busy watching the show to even pin her ears at the nervous colt who pressed against her side.

The man slowed the mare, who built speed as if she hadn’t missed a beat. He didn’t want to hurt the unfit horse he loved so terribly. The sun had set by the time they reset and began their ride home. They were happy. The little Oakley trailed behind as if she had done a long days work, and the glow in the sky added magic to the moment they sadly left behind.


----------



## Txshecat0423

What an awesome story. I enjoyed reading that immensely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

Thank you @Txshecat0423!! I felt like I didn’t do it justice. The night was so beautiful and we had so much fun! Pig doesn’t even have a mark on him I can see from fighting the coyote, so we all came home no worse for wear too!


----------



## Knave

Zeus

For the five years the little yellow horse had lived on the earth, he had done many things. Zeus had pushed cows and branded calves, he had gone on big hunting trips and competed in gymkhanas. He’d done a little team roping and team branding, and he’d always been the horse the littles piled on in public events. The thing the little horse had done the most and the finest, was become the best friend to the girl who called him hers.

One of the things the girl wished they did more often, was driving. They had started the little horse to the cart, but neglected putting much work into it. He had helped the woman move things too heavy for her in the yard as a very young horse, and he had pulled the cart a handful of times. It had been over a year since they had harnessed him up, although the little horse seemed proud to be such a magnificent animal that pulled the family around. No other horse had the ability.

The girl had been nagging at her father to help her with the driving. It being something they were unaccustomed to, they asked the woman to come teach them the harness. She herself had simply learned from old pictures before starting the horse at it. Her own childhood had some driving involved until she was in a massive wreck with a young horse. The cart the family used came from that wreck, and it needed the bars bent back into shape and the harness sewn back together.

Zeus had a snaffle put back into his mouth, the harness in place, and the cart strapped on. The woman walked with him out of the yard, and then away they went. He remembered the few lessons he had been given, and soon he held himself proudly yet again. His girl was all smiles, and her father too. He teased his wife when they took a turn. “Can you imagine how many women I could have gotten the attention of if I owned a Zeus back in my youth?”


----------



## egrogan

Wow, these pictures are extra special! Simply beautiful 😍


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan!!!


----------



## gottatrot

So great to see Zeus being driven!
At my lesson the other day, my husband said, "Come here, you have to see this horse!" She was a Fjord and he thought she looked so interesting.


----------



## Knave

Did you like her @gottatrot? I wonder if they are all like Zeus.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> Did you like her @gottatrot? I wonder if they are all like Zeus.


DH liked her because he was standing in front of her stall during my lesson, and she was very interactive with him. He said first he was impressed with her thick neck and thought she looked like a deluxe version of an Icelandic horse. But when he went over to her she was very friendly, and stared into his eyes and wanted to rub her nose on him. Then he said her eyes followed me like she was watching my lesson (maybe critiquing?) so he thought she seemed very smart.


----------



## TrainedByMares

gottatrot said:


> DH liked her because he was standing in front of her stall during my lesson, and she was very interactive with him. He said first he was impressed with her thick neck and thought she looked like a deluxe version of an Icelandic horse. But when he went over to her she was very friendly, and stared into his eyes and wanted to rub her nose on him. Then he said her eyes followed me like she was watching my lesson (maybe critiquing?) so he thought she seemed very smart.


Good work, @gottatrot ! Keep bringing him to the barn, maybe they will fall in love🥰


----------



## Knave

I was kinda thinking that too @TrainedByMares. I guess I was thinking your husband @gottatrot seemed astute about her, and that a fjord really is a very different animal, if they are like Zeus.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Queen (and a little of the buckskin too)

The girl wanted to work a cow, and after a discussion with the woman’s husband the prior night, the woman was determined to focus the filly’s training more intensely on cattle herself. Because of this, the two saddled their horses in the later morning hours, and rode to the house with the arena.

When they arrived they immediately went to doing their warm up exercises, and the woman’s mother rode in on the buckskin. The woman and the girl were so focused on their own animals that they didn’t notice the argument beginning between the pair. The woman was excited to show her daughter the little mare’s transition between a big fast and small slow, which was an important piece in a reining pattern.

She had only showed the mare the concept the prior day, but the mare had surprised her by doing it exceptionally well. She didn’t love the idea of running a big fast, but when the woman asked her to slow it down and gather up for the small slow, the mare never broke stride and made a dramatic change of speed within a single stride.

So the woman showed off for the girl, who was ever impressed, and the girl showed off her slide stops to her mother, because it seemed Bones was back to his old self. He had been acting depressed on his last few rides, lazy seeming which was was nothing like the little sorrel. Bones was always full of energy and expression, and was noted for being impossible to ride down. Those few rides he had acted like something was the matter with no energy or expression excepting maybe a depressed manner.

Now he was back, and the girl was all smiles and giggles. Finally, after their self focused time, they saw the woman’s mother was struggling with the buckskin. He was wanting to pick a fight, and she was rather frustrated herself. The woman got on the buckskin and allowed him to work through the issue on his own, but both tempers had flared enough that every time her mother stepped back into the saddle the problem would return.

Eventually they came to the conclusion that the battle simply needed to end for the day. The weather was turning for the worse, and they still had not worked a cow. They brought one in and the woman explained the exercise to the girl. “This is how Bones spent his time learning to cut, so he’ll probably be very good,” she explained. She wondered however at the truth of the statement, for the horse had been so off she didn’t know what he would do.

After a miscommunication in the exercise, she showed the girl what she wanted it to look like on the little filly, and also what she didn’t want it to look like, for there were two methods and she wanted the girl to stick with the first. She wanted it to be a cutting exercise rather than of a fence work style. Bones had learned both in the same little round pen.

The girl was soon yelling excitedly “we’re back boys!” Bones was working better than he ever had for the girl, and fun and thunder both filled the air. With a little too much pressure on the steer he broke through a panel and out of the little pen. The girl wanted to work another, and the woman wanted to work the filly, but the storm was brewing a bit too intensely in the sky. She asked the girl to simply ride home, and both her and the little sorrel horse and filly were sad to leave. “It’s better this way anyways, to leave him craving more,” the woman smiled.

On their way home the butterflies surrounded the pair. They felt as if they were in a butterfly enclosure as they whirled around them in massive yellow clouds and brought even more beauty to the day.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

All of them

The woman had brought both horses with her to the arena, and made a short effort at getting the big horse ridden. It felt sticky hot, and the big horse lacked most any ambition. He was happy to be there, but also happy when she tied him up and traded to the filly.

The two girls were playing at drill team type exercises when she stepped onto the filly, and she watched them end in a tandem slide stop which was by all means spectacular. Zeus had improved his sliding with the girl by leaps and bounds over the summer, although oddly for his body type, sliding had been a sort of natural skill he had in the beginning of his training. The little yellow horse quickly figured out what a person wanted, and if he found any joy in the prospect he excelled.

When the woman finished her warm ups and asked the filly to lope out, she knew they were in for one of those days. She didn’t let that bother her much, and kept her patience as the filly lost her own temper and argued. Maybe it was the heat that was bothering her, setting an edge to her already sharp disposition, or maybe it just wasn’t her day.

When the woman’s father arrived he brought out the buckskin and joined them. He hadn’t seen the filly used in a training environment much, and the woman felt her spirits drop a little at the idea that this would be the day he watched the two of them. Despite the disappointment of such a coincidence, she still kept a decent attitude and maintained patience with the young horse. She decided she simply would do no showing off, knowing that on this day there would be little positive to see.

When her father suggested reining competitions she giggled. “Today is not my day,” but she participated for what else would she do. The little yellow horse did great transitions and slid to his stops wonderfully, and the girl on his back beamed, not overly focused on the spins which lacked appeal. The woman went second, and the filly did as she expected.

She argued about the break, running backwards and threatening to blow up. The woman trusted the mare however, and although she told the mare no wasn’t an option that she would be given, she didn’t let the pressure of a play competition get in the way of her training. The mare didn’t blow up, just as the woman anticipated. She knew the mare needed to let her feelings be known, it was the type of animal she was. If unhappy about something, she was clear and expected her thoughts to be understood.

The woman allowed the temperament of the mare to show itself, for it was who she was. It was even a part of why the woman adored the young filly so well. She had a lot to say about things. Yet, they were friends, and the woman did not think the little mare would hurt her intentionally. She knew she could; the mare was an athlete and had a temper, but she also felt that she would chose to only go so far against the woman.

Earlier in their relationship the mare would have exploded. It was her tendency to argue, and she was born stocked full of confidence. Now however they worked together. Both were clear about their opinions, but neither the woman or the mare held any ill intentions. The woman could feel it in the horse, and she thought the horse could likely feel it in her. Bad days were expected at this age, and especially with such a tempered animal. Queen wouldn’t hesitate to hurt another animal, in fact she desired to do so simply for the fun of it, and the woman never accused her of being kind hearted. However, she trusted her anyways.

So, what happened was what she figured would, and after making her position clear they managed a decent enough pattern for the day. The older girl and her grandfather pulled their bridles and competed bridleless. Bones won the competition hands down, but the buckskin managed slightly better spins and a very dramatic transition.

Eventually they went to work cows. The older man gave his granddaughters lessons. He was a particularly talented man, and they tried to absorb the things he told them. The little sorrel was on his game and tried hard to be classy, and the girl was scolded on not allowing him the freedom of thought he desired.

The younger of the two girls and her little yellow horse had a lot further to go, but their lesson was much simpler. “Slow down” would have been the title. She needed to stop trying to pull the little horse around and make things happen fast, for she was simply creating a bit of a mess. She tried to cut on the buckskin, however she struggled still with the concept of “slow down.”

The little mare and the woman worked a different type of game, for she did not want to over pressure the filly on keeping a straight with the fast cattle. With the day they had been having, she was impressed with the mare that she tried hard and focused.

When the mare did lose her focus, she was only doing so to point out the man riding to the arena on the fancy bay mare with the baby Oakley following behind. When he arrived he took the filly through the herd a few times to show her that she could move the cattle. This was an exciting thing for the foal, who occasionally tried to run at whoever would get separated from the herd.


----------



## Knave

Queen

When the woman went out to catch the little filly, she had the day to herself. Her oldest daughter was the only other person home, and had chosen not to ride. The woman was thinking she should work on the issue Queen was having with the break.

When she stepped into the saddle and wandered into the little worked up patch which served as a home arena, multiple thoughts occurred to her. Firstly, she remembered her dad exclaiming on the prior night, “That you are going to regret,” after she had scolded him when he came up behind the filly to swat her from his horse. He had listened and stopped before smacking her with his romal.

Someone had done something similar with a young Bones, and it had taken forever for him to stop worrying over the other horses ridden around him. Although Queen was not the type to frighten so easily, the woman disagreed with the concept. She also had refused when he threw out the idea she smack the mare with her rope. She had seen Cashman come to her with a massive fear of ropes, and it had taken her almost a year to overcome the issue.

The big horse was also the type to sol up on occasion, and she figured that someone had taken the same theory to him. It wasn’t that the idea wasn’t tempting, but she had refused to ever hit a horse with a rope used for roping. She wanted the horse to completely ignore ropes. In effect she wanted her horses to think of a rope as a tool which helped them in their work.

She also thought about the way she had gone about things with the little mare. Because the fancy little filly was such an athlete, and had the level of temper to her she did, she had never asked the mare to be cuey. She had wanted her to become solid and think things through before responding to them.

It was however time she solved Queen’s problem with the break. She had been pressuring her with more leg than she wanted to, and she knew the mare herself was sensitive, and would appreciate less rather than more, although she did know the mare would be the type to get particularly touchy given much opportunity.

She thought about that however, and decided the mare was solid enough in her understanding that it wouldn’t be the problem it once would have been to ask the mare to break into a lope quickly and without question because she simply wanted to be a faster type.

All of this having gone through her head in rather quick succession, the answer jumped into her mind. When training Bones, who was sensitive in nature rather than in touch, she had to make him do things because they excited him. She used anticipation and reward to cue the emotional but oddly attracted to pain (making him rather dull) little sorrel athlete.

The idea was so simple it was almost laughable. Since the worked up patch was surrounded by grass, she would cue the mare to lope from one side of the arena to the other, and slide to a stop and let her get a bite of that ever appealing crested.

It took only two times for the mare to comprehend what the lesson was meaning to teach. After those two times of a little leg pressure, the woman was able to simply kiss to the little mare, and she would lope from a standstill with zero pressure from either the leg or rein. The argument about the break had disappeared just like that. They practiced it a few times in a row.

The mare was prepared enough for this, that she was still supple in the lope and ever aware and waiting for another cue from the woman who sat in her saddle. The woman was pleased, and decided that was enough of a day for the young filly. The problem with the break had been solved, without turning into the massive battle it had been heading towards.

She thought about it, as she tied the little mare to the trailer to unsaddle and brush her off. She was glad she had waited for so long, for the mare wanted nothing more than to be fast, and had she allowed her to be cuey about the break from the start, she thought that would be what she actually regretted. She thought the mare would have wanted to do everything fast and touchy, and instead she was prepared to now do so without any anxiety attached. Sometimes the simple solution was the best solution.

As she led the mare back to the corral, the horse stopped and asked to be rubbed on. She loved being scratched above that of any horse the woman had known. She did not however demand to be, but quietly nickered and slowed. She was as pleased with the lesson as the woman herself.


----------



## egrogan

This might be my favorite Queen post yet. I love a thinking horse and a thinking rider 💕


----------



## Knave

Thank you @egrogan! I debated writing it, because I don’t often include training type things in a story, but I thought that if I wrote it, maybe what I was thinking would make sense to everyone.


----------



## gottatrot

That was brilliant! So smart of you to find such a great solution.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @gottatrot! With Bones I used anticipation a lot. To get his slide, I used this certain patch of good ground where he expected to slide and get a bite. I also used a similar solution when teaching General to dance from side to side with lead changes. Why not for teaching the break?

To be honest, those few lessons taught with food motivation and anticipation have made for very solid trained cues!


----------



## SueC

I'm still catching up, but the body language on Bones when he's working with cattle always makes me laugh! He puts on the same kind of face Chip used to when he was sprinting down another horse - obviously serious business to him!

The butterflies were a wonderful extra for your working day further up this page. 🦋🦋🦋🦋🦋


----------



## Knave

Fun in the brush and rearranged corrals, and also the sweetest and most personable baby born.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The couple had put much thought into rearranging the corrals in preparation for Oakley’s eventual weaning. They discussed the horses at length. Bones would be the least negatively effected by the up in feed the job of babysitting would require, but his lack of socialization as a colt made him a poor prospect for the job. Given the opportunity, Bones would have no problem attacking the young animal.

Zeus was notorious for being too rough, and his sense of herd dynamics were self centered. He seemed care less what happened for the most part, didn’t give to other horses or ask them to respond to him. He did however fight. For Zeus a fight was simply good fun, and his pain tolerance made him unaware of the other horse’s actual seriousness.

Queen was a decent choice to babysit, but the woman did not know how that would effect her overall personality at work, and didn’t want the mare to begin believing she was certainly the boss of every horse born, although she tended towards that assumption.

Cashman was by far the best choice to babysit the colt. He had managed Queen in her youth, and was very tolerant of a young horse. He did have rules, but his patience was obvious and his discipline controlled. Putting him in with the pair was uneventful, and he took to the new position exactly as they had assumed he would.

When the woman went out to catch her mare the following morning however, she was met with the three left in a corral filled now without leadership. The anxiety of the herd was evident. She expected the mare to meet her at the gate nickering as she always had. Instead, when she walked towards the corral the three horses spooked and ran. Her instinct was that she had simply caught them off guard, but that proved inaccurate when she opened the gate holding the halter.

The little mare saw her, and walked a couple of steps towards her with her head high and occasionally snorting. “Queen, it’s still just me,” the woman commented, checking her own clothes and smelling herself to see if something was off on her end. Nothing seeming amiss, and so she called to the mare. The mare would seem to test a couple of steps forward, but her true anxiety was coming off in waves.

The woman waited for a minute more before deciding to simply go catch the mare. She snorted and cocked her head at her approach. “What is with you?,” the woman softly questioned as she reached up to stroke the soft neck. It seemed the mare melted under her hand, and pushed her head down and into the halter.

As relieved as the mare was to see her, she carried that edge through saddling. When the woman went inside to get a drink, the mare worked herself up until she arrived back at the tack room. “You are fine little Queen. I am here.”

Although she had the prior two days been cuing the mare up, she decided she would backtrack for the ride. She wanted the mare to have to work physically, but not mentally for a time. She wanted to remind her that she still had someone to rely on and follow, and to relieve the built up tension the change had caused.

After loping circles for a time, the mare seemed to flip a switch back to herself. She dropped her head and closed her eyes, relaxing finally as life felt right to her again. The woman worked shortly on returning to the correct break, but quit sooner than she would have liked. The mare responded well, but something about it seemed to be enough for the woman.

When she unsaddled the mare slept, ever relieved to find normalcy. She hesitated on the walk back to the corral, not wanting to return to her anxious state. The woman paused with her and scratched her itchy spots, and she again began to fall asleep. Upon walking the mare made a sound she sometimes did to the woman.

The woman didn’t know what the mare meant by the sound. Something in her didn’t like it. It was possible it was just different, and that was where her distaste came from, or possible it was simply because she couldn’t place the meaning behind it. She had given it much thought throughout the year, knowing the mare was intending to tell her something, but she hadn’t put her finger on it. She had tried to explain the noise away, but couldn’t even quite do that.

This day however she simply told the mare “no,” and went about the walk to the corral. She didn’t know why she reacted harshly, for she didn’t even know the meaning the mare was trying to get across. She knew she didn’t want to go back, and didn’t want to be left, but that wasn’t all there was to the sound. Maybe one day it would reveal itself to her, and with understanding it would no longer bother her.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Great description of some herd dynamics! I love to learn about this stuff! 

Nicki makes a certain 'noise' on occasion and after a couple of years I realized she was 'talking'to me. Hers is like : mouth closed, exhaling air with a 'deep' sound. It is usually when she is in her stall , I am with her and I always thought it was her telling me she wanted scratched and rubbed...or something


----------



## Knave

I can’t even explain Queen’s sound @TrainedByMares. It is a cross between a nicker and something else. It sounds demanding to be quite honest. It sounds like a stud noise.


----------



## Knave

That is what bothers me about it; I can almost put my finger on it. The sound a stud makes when he’s going to breed a mare. That is what it is most like.


----------



## SueC

@Knave, just a left-field question for you. I finally dug the ox heart out of the bottom of the freezer yesterday. I've cut it in half etc and am resting it before making it into some sort of dish. It's massive and the meat looks great, very lean. I'm probably not going to cut it into inch cubes like the recipe says - I might do stir fry type strips, across the grain, so it's not tough - any experience/advice at that? My recipe is based on onions, a few typical soup vegetables, plus red wine and tomato paste to make the sauce - that's very European, but do you have a favourite regional way to do heart? I don't get to do this very often - and this is a huge heart the size of a roast, because from a 3-year-old Friesian steer...


----------



## Knave

@SueC I’ve actually never done heart. I don’t know why, but we’ve never saved it. Husband said he had elk heart and it was delicious. He said they sliced it super thin and breaded it in cheese its and fried it.


----------



## SueC

Thank you kindly, @Knave. I think the slicing information is very useful...slicing it right will make all the difference. I think I'll sharpen the knife before I do the strips! 

The fatty stuff around the top, like all fatty offcuts, I dole out to our ravens, in small batches so I don't blow up their gall bladders or give them atherosclerosis or even indigestion. Leave strips of it on top of strainer posts. Very shiny ravens and in very good condition...


ETA: I cooked the first batch of sliced heart experimentally as a Stroganoff, with onions, mushrooms, white wine, cream, paprika, mustard, tons of pepper and parsley - served on rice. It was really good - I've never eaten beef heart before, just chicken hearts/livers as a kid because they used to come with the chicken. It was a little like stir-fry strips crossed slightly with liver in texture and flavour. I don't mind eating liver and have had lots of that particularly as a student, but heart is better I think! ...well, we've got three-quarters of the heart left, so I'll try a few other things too!


----------



## gottatrot

I am thinking your experience with horses means you are able to pick up on something subtle, and I am guessing the sound Queen makes is rude. I say trust yourself.


----------



## Knave

Queen

It was hot when the woman trimmed the little mare, and her feet seemed hard as stone. Since she took no live sole off of the feet, she saddled the mare and went into the house to cool down before riding. The weather forecast had a heat advisory when she looked, so she didn’t know how much riding she would actually do.

The mare had taken on the leadership role in the herd, and she seemed back to her old self when the woman caught her. Because of this, she decided she would ride the mare down to the house with the arena.

On the way, her mother passed her in the pickup making the trek to take out the mail. “Oh, you’re riding? I think I’ll join you.” She passed again on her way home, and had her big black horse tied up and nearing saddled when the woman arrived.

“It’s hot already,” she complained, as she rode into the arena with the woman. “Yes, it is.” After loping a few circles each direction, the woman had an idea. “Let’s go do something fun like little kids!,” she exclaimed. Her mother was happy to follow her out, and she led them to the pivot.

They played in the water for a time, giggling like little girls. The black horse didn’t appreciate the idea, but he allowed himself to be taken to the edge of the giant sprinkler. Queen was thrilled to play in the water. She was hot, and water appealed to her no matter the temperature in any case, it was only better with the heat hanging around them.

The young alfalfa was a treat to munch on under the big droplets, and for the mare, it was the perfect ride. The woman couldn’t disagree with the little filly. The cold gave her the ability to breathe again in what had seemed a suffocating morning.


----------



## Knave

Nothing interesting enough happened for a story today, but Queen had her first ride with the breast collar! She didn’t love it for a while, but she eventually got over it. We also rode out and met my mother, and so that was something a bit new, riding out and coming onto a horse. She did really well with it. Here are some butterflies for you all! It definitely doesn’t really come out how many butterflies there really are, but when you walk past a bush they just float all around you. After I took the picture Queen thought it would be funny to barrel through the brush and send them fluttering all around us.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The heat was oppressive when the woman caught the little mare. The mare was once again fully herself, and she nickered to the woman and met her at the gate. The woman was hesitant to even slip the halter over her ears, as the heat seemed to press into her.

After brushing the soft hair, she had a thought. Rather than saddling the mare with her normal saddle, she pulled out the English saddle. It wasn’t the good saddle she had purchased from her friend, as it was too narrow for the gelding the girl was using it on, because the mare was stout and wide, and she knew the nice saddle wouldn’t fit. This saddle was a cheap junky thing she had purchased brand new off of Amazon when the little sorrel was young.

She was sure it was poorly made, and nothing about it spoke of quality, but the wider horses had never complained in its use. It did make her hesitate however, as she loosened the cinch to the very bottom hole on the off side and stretched it to just reach the bottom hole on the other. Her breeches were far cooler than her jeans, and the mare did need variety in life, so she decided to just go with it.

Stepping into the saddle, after a long search for the boots she needed, gave her another moment of hesitation. Every time she saddled one of the horses with an English saddle for the first time, getting into the saddle made her leery. She knew they had a tendency towards slipping on the mutton withered style of horses she now rode, but again she decided against worrying too much and stepped into the saddle quickly.

Surprisingly it didn’t slip, but she felt awkward in the thing. She didn’t expect to feel like a foreigner in the saddle, for she had used it some, but she realized the saddle she used on Bones was a completely different feeling. That saddle was a quality made thing, and it seemed like slipping into a comfortable place. After adjusting herself to the new placement her body found itself in, she asked the little mare to move off.

The mare was happy to do so, and like the other horses she had ridden the saddle on, she seemed to lack the complaints one might expect. They loped a few circles and then the woman pulled out a log. She didn’t really know why so many of the dressage lessons she had read used logs to work on horses, but it was something new and different for the mare to do in any case, and they needed something fun.

She asked her husband if he would take a few pictures when he came home for lunch, because it always felt like a milestone to practice English riding on any of the ranch horses. When she went to step back onto the mare, she didn’t think as much about it.

This proved to be a mistake. The saddle slipped off of the mare’s back and tightened on her lower side. The woman slipped out and stood next to the mare without any thought, but she did think to hurry and try and slip the saddle back into place, where she noticed it was tightly positioned. Quickly she undid the cinch and slipped it back where it went, and fawned over the young horse. As she rubbed her neck she spoke to her husband, “Wasn’t that excellent?” She spoke to the mare as well, “You are the best baby! I’m so proud of you.”

Her husband gave her a leg onto the mare then, and she worked on the log. Had it not been so hot, she would have gotten a few more and done it correctly, but laziness kept her using the single log. The mare seemed to enjoy the game. She was the type of horse to really enjoy learning something new.


----------



## Knave

On a side note, I do realize she carries her head too low for the correct style of this sort of riding. I didn’t pick on her about it though. Her headset I like for my riding. I also have a bad tendency towards creating a horse who wants to peanut roll. I don’t know why. Even the highest headed horses drop their head to the ground when I ride. We laugh that I missed my calling in life of making pleasure horses. It’s my super power. Lol

I don’t know what I do. They are all super light (except for Bones, who is just naturally dull), and with Queen I have picked it up a lot. If I knew what I was doing I probably would change it, but I don’t necessarily dislike it. I do want them to pick it up and gather it up higher when I ask, but they tend to gather it up lower. That’s why I would change it if I knew what it was I did, but it doesn’t bother me enough that I’m willing to make them harder mouthed to fix it, if that makes sense.

Cutting and reining, which are my preferred disciplines for showing, and cowhorse of course, tend to like that style currently of the dropped head, so I guess it works for me. Now, that’s not saying they like the peanut rolling that I can cause, but I have worked enough to keep it off the ground. Lol


----------



## gottatrot

I love you two in english!! Very fancy and pretty.


----------



## SueC

Congratulations on your milestone! 

Are you comfortable in that saddle? I'd get claustrophobia; look where your knees are, it's like a toy saddle! ...although I think partly it's that Queen is making it look like a toy. 

I rode in a saddle that was too small for me for years without realising it - because I'd kept growing and the saddle didn't... I can't tell you how lovely it was to finally get one that was the right size for me as well as fitted to the horse. Total luxury I was unable to wangle until, I think it was ten years ago...

My other question is - does the saddle slip that far forward on her because she's a beer barrel, like the horses I've been riding, where that can be a tendency I have to counter especially when they have a little weight to lose and a belly to tone up? I don't know where you like to ride and what your relative position in the Western saddle would be, over the horse's back, but for me personally, that saddle would be too far forward and it's sitting over the shoulders too much. Now you did say it was just an experimental low-quality thing, so maybe it's the fit for the horse too, bringing it forward? The guide for us was always that the girth needs at least a hand's breadth behind the horse's foreleg or the saddle is too far forward, but that's not always accurate depending on horse shape and saddle and how the saddle is hooked up to the girth etc.

Where the saddle is sitting can affect their head carriage as well, though these things are usually multi-factor.

Enjoy your upcoming autumn! Got any pumpkins growing? 🎃


----------



## Knave

Well @SueC, the cinch barely would fit the mare, and so it had to be scooted to the smallest area. Lol. It’s as poor made as a saddle comes as well, so I doubt for it to fit perfectly, although I find it odd nothing has ever complained, except for Bones for who it was far too wide.

She also still has that belly. We discussed it tonight, hoping she doesn’t drop a magical foal one night. I do believe the last pregnancy test, but to be honest there was only the one time she appeared to be in heat and it could have seemed false. I attributed it to that it was her first spring heat and maybe not a true cycle.

Zeus is fairly thin for him currently, and Bones looks about right. We’ve been under feeding for us, simply because she does seem to carry all that extra weight. With Zeus looking a bit thin we may up it again.


----------



## Knave

Also she is a bigger built mare, but it seems confusing because she has such a young look to her. She almost still looks like a baby, and yet she is wide and stout. She is much wider than Zeus, who fits the saddle with many holes to spare, and I would say she is almost as wide as the big horse! She’s not very tall though yet, like 14.3.


----------



## SueC

So...we both ride 14.3 beer barrels who could also stand to lose a little belly.  I wish I could lend you my saddle to try, because although fitted to Sunsmart, it is also an excellent fit for Julian, and would probably fit Queen better than what you've got. It's a special saddle for beer barrel type horses (which all four like that I've ridden were also excellent athletes, as is your Queen, so people shouldn't think a beer barrel horse is like a shotputter). Of course, it's for a 5'11" rider, so you might be at sea in it, although too-big saddles are usually way more comfortable than too-small...

My 14.2 Arabian mare had exactly the same saddle girth setting as 15.2hh Sunsmart...


----------



## Knave

So, with all of your encouragement, I finally decided to start a book! It’s just horse stories from my life, although I may include some of my grandfather’s stories and things like that too.

Hopefully I get it finished, but I may need your guys’ help to figure out publishing…


----------



## TrainedByMares

That's awesome! I look forward to reading it!


----------



## gottatrot

Me too!


----------



## Knave




----------



## TrainedByMares

Is that Oakley in the feed bag? Lol 

Why is that guys shirt buttoned up to the top, I thought it was hot out there?


----------



## Knave

It is hot! I don’t know about that husband of mine… he always buttons his shirt all the way up. It makes me feel like I’m choking and to top it off it’s suffocating hot. It’s 96*s! Yesterday it was 99!


----------



## TrainedByMares

He looks good. It must be a dry heat,huh?lol


----------



## Knave

Ya, compared to anywhere else I guess we don’t have much moisture in the air @TrainedByMares. I can’t imagine living somewhere humid. I think it would kill me.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> It is hot! I don’t know about that husband of mine… he always buttons his shirt all the way up. It makes me feel like I’m choking and to top it off it’s suffocating hot. It’s 96*s! Yesterday it was 99!


I can't bear to do things up tight around my neck either. And actually, the bed quilt can't sit on my neck for the same reason when I'm lying on my back. Just no, it's like strangulation!

My husband does what yours does - long-sleeved shirts and every button done up, no matter how hot in the summer. We hike up hills and in the warmer seasons I wonder does he have a nervous system - at this point I am in a singlet so I don't cook from the inside. He's never gone, "Phew, I'm hot!" and ripped off that shirt. Maybe he's actually an android, and I am in a sci-fi film where the big reveal is just around the corner.

So he has lovely undamaged skin on his arms and I do not. Only his face, neck and hands look their age. Maybe your husband has baby skin under all his layers too.

By the way, in Australia they have just brought out a male skin care line with beer in the ingredients, bwahaha! 😂


----------



## Knave

@SueC husband always says it’s cooler. I have to wear long sleeves when we compete at fair. It is not cooler!

To be fair though, that man burns. Even when he shows skin for the smallest amount of time it burns. Once, we went to a hot pond in January, and that man burnt! How do you burn in January?!


----------



## SueC

In Australia, we all burn in January! 😜

I burn easily too, but death from sunburn takes longer than death from hyperthermia...


----------



## Knave

I guess to add to that, in our culture one has to be uber confident to wear anything but a long sleeved shirt as a man. Some do wear short sleeved button ups, and there is my father who cuts the sleeves off all his shirts. (Hence why husband was so embarrassed to by called captain by that random man who was dressed very similarly.) 

Women can seem to get away wearing most clothes. So, there is me who can be rarely found out of a running tank in summertime.


----------



## SueC

And speaking of culture, Brett is very British: Long-sleeved shirts and always making tea. 

I was going to say cups of tea, but we have our drinks out of soup mugs because it saves time. 

The corruption went both ways. In the course of our early marriage, I too started drinking mainly tea (green, both of us), and he too started drinking out of the biggest soup mugs we could find...

And now he looks at his old tea mugs and says, "How did I ever drink from such thimbles?"

(Which is in part what inspired my current signature.  )


----------



## Knave

Just a random thing- little girl and Zeus left to day work for a couple of days. Bones is running the corral. He says we can’t keep changing things up like this. Lol


----------



## Knave

Lucy, Queen and Oakley

Being in charge of the corral had done bad things for the little mare’s education. The past few rides she was set on arguing with the woman over anything she could possibly find offensive. She was now the real queen, and she expected those around her to bow in her presence. The woman’s refusal to cater to her desires was a hitch in her plan, but she had to make every effort to rein as she intended.

The woman had hoped she would be under another horse in the arrangement they had constructed, but she accepted it for what it was. Soon enough Lucy would be finally returned to the corral, and that would be eye opening for the little mare. Lucy had always been the boss, and she would not give that up easily. The woman had no concern that the older mare wouldn’t bring the filly back down a peg.

As it was, she could manage to get the mare working well enough by the end of a ride. So, when the man came in from saddling she asked how the mare had behaved. His response was one not to be repeated, but generally encompassed “not so friendly.”

He first rode Lucy in the two rein set up in the yard, and then pulled the spade off her delicate face when they left. The mare was still just learning to pack the fancy bit, and he wanted her comfortable in it before doing much with it hanging in her mouth.

The little mare seemed closer to herself when they left, ever watching the baby Oakley running around them, pinning her ears anytime the foal got too close. Once in the deep sand and heavy brush, the young mare considered getting hot, and the woman asked her husband to stop while she trotted her around some brush and got her mind back to where it needed to be.

Once they started again, they could see the older mare was getting tired. The second crop alfalfa was not quite meeting the milking needs of the foal again, and the mare had begun dropping the weight she had put on. She tired easily, so the woman asked if they could go as far as the loping circles.

The loping circles was an area in the brush where her father had worked on colts for many years. His work had left noticeable tracks where the brush and grass did not grow, and circles could be easily loped in the deep sand. As far as the woman could think, it was brilliant. When a young horse was working outside, they could tend towards becoming hot. They thought about all of the places they could go, and in bad footing it could take too long to bring their focus back to their rider.

With the loping circles out in the heavy brush, it gave a rider the ability to work a horse in a way they easily understood from their training, and made the horse believe that they needed to focus on their rider no matter their surroundings. Because the sand was so heavy and deep, they also got worked down quickly and therefor it was a good way to fit them up, both mentally and physically.

The man stood in the center of the circle and let the foal nurse and the mare relax while the filly ran through her paces. The exercise was exactly what the young mare needed to fully bring her back to her training. She was happy and relaxed when they finished, soft and willing and interested to be in a new place.

Because Lucy was tired, they only went a little further to where sand hills were made over the years, and yet brush grew heavy over the ups and downs. The little mare and the foal played around on the hills, the mare occasionally making a push to brush up and scratch her belly. It made the woman laugh, and feel relieved that they were back on solid ground.

When they turned to leave, the older mare was happy to make her way back towards home. She was thirsty, and the effort of walking in the sand felt difficult to her. The foal had also worn herself out. Occasionally she ran to catch up or to spook over something she saw, but mostly she walked slowly, trailing far behind the two horses she followed.

It was a good ride for the pregnant dog who was becoming heavy, and the little dogs who tired easily. As they walked home they discussed the young mare, and how deep the well the horse drew from was. The mare was young, at only two, but she was not the type to tire. They discussed days where horses had been pushed too far in their past, and neither believed the filly would have found her bottom on those days. She was a different style of horse. She rarely over expended herself with anxiety, but she seemed to always keep something back. It was as if the young mare knew that she would one day need what she was saving. It wasn’t that she worked any less ambitiously than the others around her, for she was always willing and hard working, but it was something about her mind that was different.

When they came to the house with the arena, the woman’s mother came out to pet the baby Oakley. She tried to pet the young mare as well, but something was dangerous about the mare. The way she held herself bled warning into the air, and the older woman stepped away.

“That was odd,” the woman said as they walked the rest of the way home. “She’s not a nice horse,” was all her husband could think to respond with. It was simply a fact to be understood about the mare. The woman was grateful the mare was her friend, and the man too. She was definitely a different style of animal.


----------



## Knave

We had an interesting conversation today on the pros and cons of a colt being raised like Oakley vs one like Queen. Queen knows the mountain where she will do most of her work. She feels different up there, and I look forward to riding her for the upcoming work back in truly the area she ran as a foal. It makes it easy that she knows the scary rocks are rocks, and how to move through badger holes, and where she can cross things and how much effort she should put out to do it.

Oakley won’t know those things, although she will know how to move through brush. What Oakley knows is people though. She knows dogs show up and disappear often. She knows how we ride and the way horses behave in that scenario.

Queen had to learn that she listened to me riding with other horses, and that she didn’t attack them for being in her space or scold someone getting behind. She has had to learn to ignore what they do, and how it works to get a job done. She’s had to learn that she has a position.

I think those things will come natural to Oakley. Oakley also loves all people. She wants to be with people, almost like a dog. She wants to pal around and help with whatever we are doing. She likes new people, and thinks everyone is out to see her. She’s never been hurt by a person, although she knows to give to pressure.

Queen and I work together more from a horse’s perspective than a humans. She is my partner, and she likes me. If I sit down she stands guard over me, we are a team. She likes going to work and bossing around cows, but the feeling will always be from a horse’s perspective. I don’t know if that makes any sense. Oakley comes from a people perspective.

The concept is just interesting to me. Maybe it is like the cultures of humans.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> We had an interesting conversation today on the pros and cons of a colt being raised like Oakley vs one like Queen. Queen knows the mountain where she will do most of her work. She feels different up there, and I look forward to riding her for the upcoming work back in truly the area she ran as a foal. It makes it easy that she knows the scary rocks are rocks, and how to move through badger holes, and where she can cross things and how much effort she should put out to do it.
> 
> Oakley won’t know those things, although she will know how to move through brush. What Oakley knows is people though. She knows dogs show up and disappear often. She knows how we ride and the way horses behave in that scenario.
> 
> Queen had to learn that she listened to me riding with other horses, and that she didn’t attack them for being in her space or scold someone getting behind. She has had to learn to ignore what they do, and how it works to get a job done. She’s had to learn that she has a position.
> 
> I think those things will come natural to Oakley. Oakley also loves all people. She wants to be with people, almost like a dog. She wants to pal around and help with whatever we are doing. She likes new people, and thinks everyone is out to see her. She’s never been hurt by a person, although she knows to give to pressure.
> 
> Queen and I work together more from a horse’s perspective than a humans. She is my partner, and she likes me. If I sit down she stands guard over me, we are a team. She likes going to work and bossing around cows, but the feeling will always be from a horse’s perspective. I don’t know if that makes any sense. Oakley comes from a people perspective.
> 
> The concept is just interesting to me. Maybe it is like the cultures of humans.


So, you have both worlds and in your situation, you need to train for both and adapt one to the other in each horse the best that you can. I believe that would result in a well-rounded horse.


----------



## gottatrot

Knave said:


> We had an interesting conversation today on the pros and cons of a colt being raised like Oakley vs one like Queen. Queen knows the mountain where she will do most of her work. She feels different up there, and I look forward to riding her for the upcoming work back in truly the area she ran as a foal. It makes it easy that she knows the scary rocks are rocks, and how to move through badger holes, and where she can cross things and how much effort she should put out to do it.
> 
> Oakley won’t know those things, although she will know how to move through brush. What Oakley knows is people though. She knows dogs show up and disappear often. She knows how we ride and the way horses behave in that scenario.
> 
> Queen had to learn that she listened to me riding with other horses, and that she didn’t attack them for being in her space or scold someone getting behind. She has had to learn to ignore what they do, and how it works to get a job done. She’s had to learn that she has a position.
> 
> I think those things will come natural to Oakley. Oakley also loves all people. She wants to be with people, almost like a dog. She wants to pal around and help with whatever we are doing. She likes new people, and thinks everyone is out to see her. She’s never been hurt by a person, although she knows to give to pressure.
> 
> Queen and I work together more from a horse’s perspective than a humans. She is my partner, and she likes me. If I sit down she stands guard over me, we are a team. She likes going to work and bossing around cows, but the feeling will always be from a horse’s perspective. I don’t know if that makes any sense. Oakley comes from a people perspective.
> 
> The concept is just interesting to me. Maybe it is like the cultures of humans.


That is all very interesting to me.


----------



## Knave

Bones and Cashman

They had given the bull time to settle down after the wreck he had caused at the neighbor’s. He had broken through a fence, and when they sent two cowboys to get him trailered, it had turned into a massive problem. The cowboys were young, and therefor went about it in a young sort of way, which was often a fast type of way.

That way ended in a bull on the fight, and eventually the death of the neighbor’s beloved little dog when they went to call them off the bull before a horse or a cowboy ended up dead themselves.

When the woman got the call to go in the morning, one thing said stuck out to her, “You had better be mounted.” It wasn’t something she didn’t already know, but it made her really think about what horse she would choose. Cashman would be needed by her husband, and the little Queen wasn’t mature enough to face a bull who would possibly get on the fight. Asking a young horse to do such a thing could easily result in creating a phobia for the horse, or worse case an accident could result.

This left the woman with a choice between two horses: Bones and Zeus. Each had something over the other for such a task, but the small size of Zeus ended up stacking the odds onto the little sorrel’s favor. If a bull wanted to fight, Zeus would appear a good target.

What Bones had going against him, was his general loneliness and his difficulty getting through heavy brush. When the woman brought him in and began brushing him off, she was struck by the thinness of the little horse. They had been feeding the main corral thinking of the weight problem the little mare had faced, and suddenly the two horses left with her were showing the lack. Bones’s backbone stuck out, and his hips were poking through. His flesh near his tail had seemed to lack the fullness it usually claimed.

While they waited for the trailer, the couple discussed a new feeding arrangement. It was mildly disappointing to know the mare would again gain when she had finally started to look healthy, but the other two horses lacked. Even the little yellow horse was thin, when they walked out and ran hands over his back. They came to the conclusion that the feed would be upped, and on the following week’s weaning of Oakley, the little sorrel would join Lucy in a trip to the sheds, where they would be grained and fed higher quality hay while the foal bawled out.

Once they made the trip to the ranch and unloaded and mounted, they began the search for the outlaw bull. The footing was awful right from the start, as rain had soaked the alkali ground and left a slippery mess for them to travel across. The little sorrel started slower than the woman expected, yet as soon as she was ready to mention how impressed she was with him he came to life.

He pranced along, wanting to rush and annoyed at being held up, while the big horse occasionally slipped on the slick ground and complained as they rode into the neighbors country. It was filled with biting bugs, and the woman was glad she had sprayed their two horses off as she saw even her parent’s horses complaining at the deer flies and mosquitoes.

After searching the first herd of cattle, they made their way down country into the next bunches, and separated as they searched. Bones hated the turtle heads, which was what they called the boggy ground as it dried and left footing which was difficult for any horse.

The worse the footing became, the more the little horse wanted to rush. Bad footing frightened him, and water was something he never appreciated. Around the time the phone rang to tell the couple the bull had been found, the woman was regretting not packing water. She always took a drink, but for whatever reason she had neglected to on this day.

As they made their way the direction of the bull and her parents, Bones worked himself up more and more, still despising the ground he was required to cross. The big horse beside him thought nothing of it, only occasionally becoming upset by yet another bite from the bugs who mostly avoided the sprayed horses.

Upon reaching the bull, the woman was relieved to find he had, for the most part, left behind the bad day he had faced. They took him alone and began the long walk home.

A couple of times he blew his nose and threatened a horse, but despite that he seemed to acknowledge that he did not have their bluff and that he was pointed home. He spooked along with all of the horses besides the little sorrel when they jumped deer out of their hiding places.

Upon getting back into the ranch territory, the little horse calmed. He wasn’t one to appreciate newness. The footing was now slick, but there were no longer turtle heads to traverse, and he was happy to relax finally.

The bull went the rest of the way without much argument, and the horses and the woman were especially pleased to come back to get a drink. Traveling through the difficult footing was not easy on any of them.


----------



## Knave

Queen is lame tonight. I don’t know what happened, it appears to maybe be in her ankle, although nothing is swollen or hot. She doesn’t really want to keep weight on that leg. I’m hoping she just twisted it and it feels better tomorrow.


----------



## gottatrot

I was sad to hear about the dog being killed by the bull. I can understand it came down to peoples' lives and it was a terrible situation in general. 

Sorry about Queen, I hope she recovers fast.

My horses have suddenly dropped a bit of weight too. I think it's because they are starting to put on their winter coats, and changing coats seems to always require extra calories, in spring or fall. Plus the nights are suddenly much cooler than they were, and the grass is all dried up in their field.

I'm not going to feed extra though, because they've both been a touch over their ideal weight lately, and now they're looking good. I could easily feel ribs all the way down Aria's sides today.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Knave said:


> Queen is lame tonight. I don’t know what happened, it appears to maybe be in her ankle, although nothing is swollen or hot. She doesn’t really want to keep weight on that leg. I’m hoping she just twisted it and it feels better tomorrow.


Did she get her hoof caught between the bars of a corral panel or gate or fence boards? I'm sorry she is lame!


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I was sad too. It wasn’t as you maybe imagine, this brave cowdog being sent in. It was a little pet dog, who jumped off the four wheeler while the boss went to scold the boys and ran to face the bull. I guess maybe the little dog saw they needed help, or maybe he thought he would be a hero. I am sure the boss tried to call him back, but it was just too late. He survived for about a week. They put a lot of vet work into him and a lot of prayers, but his kidney’s failed.

It’s especially sad for them because it wasn’t his temperament. He was a very mellow dog, so he really did have to be thinking he was saving his boy.

@TrainedByMares I have no idea what happened since I wasn’t home! She is a toucher of everything, but the corral is pretty safe. I imagine her and Zeus could have gotten into a fight, but she doesn’t fight with Zeus that I’ve ever seen. I just have no idea.


----------



## Knave

Cash and Queen

The stars sparkled in the dark sky when the woman caught the little mare for work. A knot of anxiety had filled her about the day, but the little mare was excited to go. The swelling felt gone in the dark from her twisted ankle, and she walked out sound and friendly. It helped to ease the tension the woman felt.

The day was one not meant for colts. It wasn’t that it was particularly difficult. The young mare had faced harder days. The problem was the mental pressure of the task. It was a day no one asked a colt to process, but with Bones and Lucy gone, it was a day she was asking the filly to step up for.

The men had gathered several pairs on bikes the prior day, and they sat in the trap at Garcia. The couple was late for work, because their daughter had to be taken to town early, and the sun was just beginning to make its slow arrival over the mountainside. The woman’s parents had tried to gather the trap unsuccessfully, and they were mounted and waiting for the couple.

They hurried and bridled horses and climbed into their saddles. Bringing the pairs in went surprisingly smooth. The panels flexed at the overabundance of cattle, and the woman started into the tight herd next to the big horse. The filly found herself quickly overwhelmed, and being pushed around by the bawling cattle who bumped her sides had her tight and although she tried to calm herself, she was close to blowing.

“I can’t be in here,” the woman hollered over the cattle. “I was surprised you brought her in already,” the man said, as he helped ease her through the herd to the hole where she could escape. The dust was better than some years, but it still filled the air.

She sat outside of the gate keeping the cattle from returning that they sorted out on the mare for a time, and the little mare couldn’t understand the pressure of it. She was close to losing her control again when the woman stepped out of the saddle and talked to her. The little mare nuzzled her soft nose into the woman’s chest. She stroked the dust covered dark fur on her neck, and the mare’s anxiety seemed to melt away.

The little mare started to watch what was happening then, and occasionally buried her head under the woman’s arm. The woman was ever impressed with her effort of control and her desire to understand what was happening.

They watched the man and the big horse, and her mother on the old black, struggle. Seeing the difficulty they were having, the woman stepped back into the saddle and asked the mare to face the slightly less tight corral. The little mare went in bravely, and she took over the position of the black so that he could help the big horse.

The filly understood the job from having watched, and she did it well. The woman stroked her neck in praise during the moments they sat still, and the mare’s confidence grew steadily. The woman felt a love for the filly that constantly grew. She had never seen a horse handle the pressure the mare did with such control while feeling the anxiety the mare did.

She enjoyed watching her husband on the big horse. The big horse had never minded the tightly packed corral or felt the pressure many did in the setting. He took it all in stride, and he tried his hardest.

When they finished sorting they tied the horses where they would wait while they took trailer loads of freshly weaned calves away. Whenever the woman looked to the little filly, the filly would nicker softly to her. She wasn’t calling loudly, just talking softly. The pair had developed a newfound closeness in the stress the day held. The mare appreciated that she helped her when she was frightened, and she appreciated that the mare had looked to her for help.

The drives were long, and when they returned there were always more pairs to gather and sort. The last set saw the wind blowing the dust hard into their eyes, and they could not see. The filly was again afraid, but she looked to the woman for comfort, and they managed their jobs.

The woman was as pleased as it was possible to be with the mare. It was a day she should not have seen yet, but she had stepped up to it and it had strengthened what they were. All the anxiety the woman had carried with her about the day now saw her with a gratefulness. It was a day for the books.


----------



## Knave




----------



## Knave

Cashman is such a dork.


----------



## egrogan

Are those killer cornstalks? 🌽 

@Knave, I have a weird cow question for you. Do cows just meander around moooing? (Bellowing?) The last few mornings I have heard what sounds like mooing through the woods while doing chores. It’s about 2 miles back through the woods to the next road over, and there is a big cow pasture on that road. I only see what I can see of the pasture from the road when I ride by, so I don’t know how far back from the road it comes and how much of the woods is fenced. We own into the woods about 3/4 mile that direction, and I know there isn’t a fence line right up on that property line so they can’t be super close. I never hear the cows just lounging around mooing when I go past them on the road. I always thought in movies or tv shows that they probably add in the sounds of moos for cow scenes like they do wildly unrealistic whinnying in horse scenes. So my long winded question for you is-do you think I would hear a chorus of cow song in the mornings while I’m doing chores if the herd had ventured into the woods a mile or so away?

We do have occasional moose around here, and from a distance, moose can sound a bit like cows too. But it would be unusual for a moose to just be hanging out in such a specific area so many mornings in a row. I would prefer not to have a moose surprise us with an up close and personal visit in the morning!


----------



## Knave

Yes @egrogan! It’s a killer cornstalk.

I bet they weaned them. They might bawl for three or four days for their lost calves (or cows if it’s the calves crying) and then it’s over. That’s really the only time they stand around crying.

You should see Mama when we bring the weaner heifers home. It makes her crazy, all of the crying calves, and she bellers all day and night.


----------



## Knave

Also @egrogan, cows are a lot more vocal than horses when you are working them. If not having something done though, they are more like horses. Standing around quietly and maybe mooing around feed time when they see it coming. It’s just very loud when their calves are weaned or separated from them for branding or anything along those lines.

So, I guess theoretically they are more vocal. Weaning and such you have to holler to be heard, and then sometimes you still can’t hear. So, in the movies when they are working with cows, it might not be added in for entertainment, depending on the scenario.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I bet they weaned them. They might bawl for three or four days for their lost calves (or cows if it’s the calves crying) and then it’s over. That’s really the only time they stand around crying.


I knew @Knave would say it better than me, but I just wanted to add how I hate those days. We didn't officially wean ours. We kept them until they were older and then sold them as yearlings or two year olds. There were times when a mama cow had a yearling baby and a new baby sucking on her. But when the youngsters went off in the trucks, how those mama cows would carry on. It was super hard for me to hear it because in those days, my own kids were young, and I would think about how I would feel if someone took my children from me. Those cows would cry so piteously, and I would identify with them waaay too much. Whenever I hear cows bawling around here where we live now, I always feel really sad.


----------



## Knave

My aunt feels the same way @knightrider. She always says it breaks her heart.


----------



## egrogan

That makes a ton of sense @Knave! And there have definitely been pastures that included babies over the summer, so maybe things just got moved around and the one closest to us was used to separate them out.


----------



## SueC

Knave said:


> Yes @egrogan! It’s a killer cornstalk.
> 
> I bet they weaned them. They might bawl for three or four days for their lost calves (or cows if it’s the calves crying) and then it’s over. That’s really the only time they stand around crying.


That's the noisiest time for us too, when our cattle breeding neighbours wean calves. One neighbour said he weaned at the yards near the house last time and will never do that again, because nobody at their place could sleep for two nights running with all the noise from that.

As spring is getting underway here, I really must mention once again the opera singing tones coming from the bachelor bull paddock on the eastern boundary of our property! 😁

It's so lovely to read about your special connection with Queen and how you handle her when the going gets tough for a young horse. ♥


----------



## gottatrot

I feel like I am weaning Hero every time I take Aria out for a ride by herself. 😁
Poor neighbors.


----------



## Knave

It’s funny because Oakley never cried for Lucy, but when you take her Cashman away, it gets really loud around here.


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Queen and Oakley

The little bay filly had been on several rides with her mother, but she had done very little ponying. The big horse was made for starting colts however. He was extremely tolerant of a foal, and he knew the job well. When they got to the pivot, the filly hung back on the rope, and the big horse drug her along.

The man called to his wife, riding across the windrow on her own filly. “You’re going to have to make her give to the pressure. This isn’t working.” The woman was leery. She had spent the last year convincing the young mare that she did not run all of the horses they rode with. She also had a mean streak a mile long, and the woman had done a lot of work to combat her intense mentality.

Asking the mare to step up and do her first colt starting seemed like a possible mistake. She put the little mare in behind the foal and slapped the foal on the rump with her hand. The foal continued to fight the rope. “Pull down your rope,” the man offered, but the woman hesitated. She decided to ask the mare to push the foal, ever ready to shut her down.

She made a sound the mare knew well from pushing baby calves, and the mare pinned her ears and lunged at the foal. She picked her up quickly and slowed her down. Could she get the little mare to understand the job?

The answer to the question was yes. The mare brought her intensity down, like she had been taught to do with small calves. She reached over and pinned her ears at the foal, ducking her neck in threat. The foal didn’t respond. The woman made the noise again, more for the mare than the foal, and the mare pinned her ears and nipped the foal’s hip. The foal jumped forward, finally giving to the rope.

They broke into a trot, and the woman kept the mare in the position she needed to be to almost pressure the foal, but release when the baby was doing as she should. Soon it seemed the little mare watched the rope. When the foal began to put pressure on the rope, the mare threatened the baby. When the foal didn’t respond to a threat, she nipped her hip.

The little bay filly seemed to finally understand the rules of the game, and soon the pressure the mare was ready to provide was rarely necessary. Half way around the pivot they gave the foal a break, and began walking along. She tried her hand at dragging behind, but the young mare was ever focused on her newest task.

The young mare was one to excel when a job was presented to her. She did not argue like she did in training; she loved having a task. The mare had only begun fall work, but the work was much needed for her mind. She was sick of the arena, and she was sick of training. This job gave her a reason to enjoy a home ride again, and she was pleased.

The woman was impressed at her sense of control. The work with cattle had transitioned over to the foal without having to go back to the argument over not torturing other animals. They trotted again, and the foal put up less argument, giving to the halter almost easily.

She was tired. The woman remembered back to when they purchased Lucy as a two-year-old with thirty days under her belt. When the purchase was completed, she asked the seller to list out what the mare’s problems were, she was now sold and he had no reason to hold back her negatives. His biggest complaint over the fancy bay filly was a lack of endurance. He said the mare would never make a good using horse outside of a corral. She had zero stamina.

Lucy ended up being quite the horse as she grew up. She did hold a laziness to her, but she could manage any day they had asked of her. She worked hard and with a flashiness that always impressed. Because of this, the couple held nothing against the foal for her seeming lack of endurance. She was much like her mother, and she would grow strong. It was a stark contrast to the way the little mare the woman rode acted as a weanling however. Queen never tired, and the woman had yet to see her show any sort of weakness. She wondered which was better, for a horse who would feel tired seemed much easier to train in the long run.

The couple was pleased with their ride. It was finally the man’s turn to have a youngster to be excited about. When he unsaddled and led the foal away she was soft and quick to give to the rope. The woman was happy to have started working colts on her own filly. It seemed that the last horses had all begun that job early in life, and she was proud of how good they were at it.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

On Queen’s second day of weaning, her temper flared. A new horse was at work, and he rubbed her the wrong way. He was an older chocolate palomino, and he had been missing from work during the years the filly had been around. His owner had been coming since the woman was a small girl to help them during certain times of the year. He was a bigger horse, always focused on work, and ambitious but not spooky.

For whatever reason, the filly saw him and immediately was angry. It was reminiscent to the first year Lucy had worked with the palomino. Lucy hadn’t been angry, but she was scared of the horse, and it created problems for a year whenever she saw him.

Queen would have taken a run at the horse, given any opportunity, and the woman had to maintain a focus on the young mare. She soon kept on the opposite side of the cows as the big dark palomino, but her anger did not subside.

When they pushed the cattle through the dusty opening into the corral, the woman kept the filly back. The mare sucked in her head and threatened to buck. The woman argued with her, and everyone stopped to watch who would win. Angrily, the mare agreed to go into her spot, but she struck at the ground in a temper while the other horses began to work.

The woman kept her busy keeping the cows from pushing back into the corral. The mare was pleased to have an avenue to direct her temper, which she couldn’t seem to shake. One cow was determined to beat the woman back into the corral, and with the dust so heavy the woman knew her father could not see behind him. The mare fought the cow with style, but had to be reminded that killing other animals was not tolerated.

After the calves were weaned, they again tied up horses to trailer calves off the mountain and to the ranch. When they returned the mare seemed to finally have her temper under control. She nickered to the woman, and the woman rubbed her neck. She didn’t argue being trailered with the palomino, and she was back to herself when the woman unsaddled. She hoped, Tuesday, when they began to gather the missing pairs, the mare would accept the idea of the big dark yellow horse and be happy to be at work again doing something new.


----------



## Knave




----------



## egrogan

She looks so proud of those beautiful puppies!


----------



## Knave

She is super proud @egrogan! She is such a good mama!


----------



## dustyk

If that picture doesn’t put a smile on your face, nothing will!!! Give mama a hug for me!


----------



## Knave

I will @dustyk!!


----------



## Knave

Little girl went for an evening ride. There were good moments and bad. Lol. Zeus says he also doesn’t like the chocolate palomino.


----------



## gottatrot

I wonder what it is about that chocolate palomino?!


----------



## Knave

I really don’t have a clue @gottatrot. I like the horse a whole lot, and I’ve never seen him threaten another horse or do anything wrong at all. He is high headed by nature, and he walks really fast, but he doesn’t do anything bad!

She comes from a barn environment in a big city, and there is the ever present barn drama at times. Girls have said they wouldn’t ride with her, the excuse being that he walks too fast. She has in turn learned to slow him down. Yet, I wonder if the real reason just sounds silly. Could the real reason be “my horse doesn’t like him?”


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

Both the woman and the man were sick when they left for work. They had been dragging on a cold that just seemed to constantly get worse. The woman hoped the little filly would be in a decent mood, for it would be her first time pulling a hard gather day in the mountains, and with the illness she carried she knew it would be difficult for her.

The first thing they had to do was get a wild cow and pair of the neighbor’s out of an allotment they saved for the end of the season. When the woman stepped into the saddle, her head was woozy. Luckily the mare seemed to understand what they were doing, and God must have been on their side, for although the dry cow was particularly wild, it went simply enough.

They reloaded into the trailer, and headed for where the real part of the day would begin. The woman’s father brought a motorcycle. He was talented on that bike, and could cover lots of country and make it into places that a bike shouldn’t go. The rest of them were on horses. The filly eyed the bike warily as it left. Bikes were one of her few problem areas.

The mare was hot as they all climbed into the lower mountains. The climb was difficult enough that she should have settled, but she carried an edge with her. The big horse knew the day would be long, so his edge was minimal. Occasionally he spooked of a rock or a tree, but he kept it small, already tempered by the climb.

The couple separated from the two women who rode with them, and the women picked up some cattle shoved over by the bike. The man and his wife took the high country. They climbed into the places a bike couldn’t reach. The mare, although hot, never stepped into a badger hole or slipped on a loose rock. She knew how to keep her feet under her, and she knew how to climb.

By the time they reached the first set of cows, as high as the horses could climb, the mare was foam. Yet, she did not tire. They sent the dog up after the cattle who stood on the ridge, but the cows would not give to the dog. They got on the fight and had the advantage over the dog who was below them.

The woman’s heart rate was acting oddly. It was skyrocketed for no reason as she sat watching, and pain sat on her lungs. The man said he would hike to the cattle, but the woman handed him the mare instead. “Maybe I can sort out whatever is going on,” she explained to him. “Maybe if I can get it up in a natural way it will reset.” Sadly, when she sat for a moment to steady the pain in her chest, the heart rate was insanely high, and didn’t come down easily. She was in throwing distance, so she threw rocks at the cattle until they made their slow way over the skyline.

They began the climb down, and the mare occasionally threatened to buck. The woman was frustrated, because she felt so poorly, and bucking on such steep ground was a death wish. When they came around the canyon, they were dismayed to see the cows had stopped right over the ridge. They turned and began another hard climb into the next canyon.

When they stepped off because it was too steep, the woman began throwing up. The stupid bug would not ease up on her. As they climbed higher she held onto the mare’s breast collar, and when she would lose her footing the mare would hold her up and they would begin again.

This time, when they sent the dog, he had the upper hand. He managed to start them at a trot, and they turned to lead the horses off the mountain until it was stable enough for them to step back into their saddles. Before that time came, the woman decided she could no longer make the climb, and the little mare would have to carry her.

She stepped into the saddle, and when the man turned he looked surprised. When she looked she saw the sight that stopped him, and the horses stood as still and stiff as if they were carved in the rock. Horses were boiling at them. The man began hollering and waving his hat in the air. The woman joined him in hollering for a moment, but then decided to simply watch the beauty of the moment. Whatever happened would happen.

The horses were close before they gave to the man’s hollering, seeing the humans finally and not simply the horses they were with. When the lead mare turned, they ran away as fast as they had come, although the stud trotted and came to a stop, looking at them to size them up. The man hollered with his weak cracking lungs and waved his hat, and the palomino stud turned behind the herd at a run.

The woman smiled. She was proud of her filly for standing as she did, and she was happy to have been privileged enough to be in the moment. The young mare had managed her first encounter with the horses who were once a part of her herd.

As well as she managed the moment, it seemed to bring more life to the mare who had finally started to settle. She took a jump here and there, really wanting to blow up and buck hard, but too soft mouthed to continue. The woman was again flustered.

When they made the bottom of the canyon and came to the next mountain to climb, her heart was giving her fits. She finally took her husband up on the offer he had given many times of trading horses. “I’ll trade you for a while. I just don’t feel okay,” she said and almost cried before catching herself.

Climbing on the big horse she melted into the saddle. Yet, the little mare decided to try and take the man, and they were soon climbing the steep mountainside at a long trot. The big horse complained under her as they followed. It was hard and he wanted to rest, and she understood him completely, but her own problems made her afraid to be alone, and she pushed him to keep up.

When it got too steep the man finally stopped the filly. “You should take Cash and head down the lower trail. This is going to be hard, and I don’t know if you can do it.” Finally the tears came unbarred. “No, I am afraid to be alone with feeling I will faint. I’m not alright that I gave you my mare, I feel useless.”

When she stepped off the big horse he came to her and pulled her into his arms. “Does being sick have you emotional?,” he asked sweetly with a little confusion. “I think so,” she cried still, and he gave her a hug until she pulled away and went to her mare. “She can climb with me further. She’s sure footed, and she needs the work anyways. I don’t feel sorry for her.” The last was a lie, for the mare was covered in foam again from the pushed climb.

While the man led the big horse, the filly toted her woman up the difficult terrain. The rocks gave way on the steep mountain, and yet she never missed a step. The big horse would stumble, and she was solid. When they came to the steepest piece they heard the motorcycle. The woman was not staying in the saddle when it came into view on such a steep and dangerous area, so she carefully slipped out and handed her husband the lead rope of the mare.

She hiked around the cows, and met her father on the other side. He had left the bike to climb around the cows. They talked for a bit, and he told them there was a bull on the fight that was a neighbor’s, and he had chased her mother and the big black horse, but they had managed to get him out and everyone was unscathed.

He was such an athlete, even as he aged, that he managed to get the bike to places it shouldn’t be, and here it was. When he left he just coasted off the mountain without starting the engine. Although the woman was glad to see her father, she was just as glad to see the bike leave the canyon, and she climbed back onto the mare.

As they descended it became so steep again that they dismounted, and the mare again caught the woman’s weight each time she stumbled. When they came closer to the main herd, the mare finally settled. It seemed whenever she understood the job, she could contain the heat which ran through her veins. She didn’t fill up at the water trough, and the big horse skipped it too. They must have known they were too hot to drink.

It was easier work to follow the herd, and without the anxiety the mare had held, she drank at the next couple troughs she came to, and the big horse eventually got his fill.

Once they made the trap they stopped for a late lunch, and the woman’s father left for another group of pairs. When they could hear the bike in the distance, the man and woman climbed back into their saddles and met him. The mare looked at the bike with distrust, but she saw her job and held to it. She finally had confidence in what she was doing.

When they pushed the last pairs into the trap it was tight, but the mare had to sort the cows out, because the big horse was running the gate. The mare was excellent in the tight packed herd, happy again to have confidence in herself.

The woman hoped the mare would think on the day, as they trailered home. She had learned much, and worked harder than she had ever been asked to. The woman thought on the day herself as they drove. She thought it odd, that although she had a bad day in many ways, she also had a good day. It was confusing to her. Maybe she was simply emotional from being so sick, and from the pressure on her chest, but she couldn’t work her feelings out exactly. She was satisfied in a different sort of way.

When they finally came home and unsaddled, and she picked the mare’s feet, she was happy to see they had held up well to her first rock pounding day. She may have hooves that compared to the fjord, for if they could handle the day they did, they could traverse anywhere.


----------



## gottatrot

WOW, what a story! I hope you feel better soon. I can't believe you do such challenging things when you are that sick.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot I was debating going to the doctor, but we don’t have an urgent care type thing, we have a clinic and you have to make an appt and that takes a while. Plus I have to work tomorrow. Should it go away? Whatever is going on with my heart rate? I would get to feeling bad, like the pressure on my lungs seemed worse, and look at my heart rate and it would be from 152-179 depending on the moment. That is not at all normal for me. I usually get to the 150s running several miles, not standing up.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Im sorry you all are not feeling well! If I could saddle up Nicki and come over to help, I would. 

Spectacular scenery and such excitement! I wish my workday was like that! 

I am so proud of Queen and Cashman,of all of you,really!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares! I’m proud of them too.


----------



## knightrider

There's another story that definitely belongs in your book. I hope you feel better soon! It's awful when you are sick and still have to work. Prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @knightrider. I’m not sure how I feel yet today, I haven’t been up long enough to decide. I’m hoping that part of it is improved!


----------



## Knave

We got most of the way up the mountain and turned around. My heart is doing too much and he can’t breath. We are going in today.


----------



## Knave

I am thinking, as we make our way home, about Queen. The last three rides have been hard ones. That’s abnormal for the mare, but I need to take into account how sensitive and perceptive she is. I think the problem has not been her, but it’s been me. My riding has to be off a little, because I’m sick. My release is likely not as good, and I know I’ve been tight.

Hopefully, once we are better, all of the problems the filly and I have had these last few days disappear with the bug.


----------



## Knave

Another thought I’m having, was that her being so hot and requiring so much focus actually helped me. I was on the verge of panicking a couple of times yesterday on the mountain, being so sick in such bad terrain. I would wonder how husband would deal with me if I passed out. Having to focus on the mare kept me from focusing on how I was feeling.


----------



## gottatrot

Is your heart rate still staying so high? I can imagine several reasons. One would be if you have a fever, another if you are having congestion and working so hard to breathe that it's like you're running hard. But if you're staying elevated in that range you should go get an EKG done because you could be in atrial fibrillation. Does your heart seem irregular at all? It's something that usually happens to older people, but can happen to younger people when sick and especially thin people and runners. They can give medications that will convert you back out of it usually.


----------



## Knave

It goes up and down @gottatrot, but I feel like I can breath well enough. If I do anything it goes super high though. Even laying in bed it was over 100, but to stand up will make it jump into the 150s, or to do something like walk up a hill a few paces to turn a calf around (this morning) it was in the high 170s.


----------



## Knave

So, husband has double pneumonia, and she didn’t know what was happening with my heart. She thinks maybe it’s an effect of the bug, which I of course assume, but she had no idea what to do about it. I have to go back tomorrow to get husband’s antibiotics and to take a blood panel to see if it says anything.


----------



## knightrider

I hope she told you that pneumonia is serious. No matter what work needs to be done, he shouldn't push himself and do it. Jim Henson, who wrote the scripts and worked the puppets for Sesame Street, died from pneumonia. I hope you both are better soon. I was at church tonight and prayed for you . . . and for @kewpalace 's Scarlett.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I know it’s serious, but I also know he won’t miss work tomorrow. I did convince him not to leave me after it to go to work at his brother’s. He’s going to wait for the next day, and go with me for the blood work. The man is a stubborn one, and I’ve only ever seen him miss one day of work before today, and it was because he had a kidney stone.

I think the dust makes the pneumonia worse, and probably why we end up getting so sick. Yet, at least tomorrow we have run water where we will be working.

Thank you for the prayers though. I think we did the right thing in leaving work today. The stupid heart thing makes me feel so poorly, and I don’t want to cause a big problem on such hard terrain to get out of. Tomorrow we won’t be on the mountain, so if something bad happens we can leave and get somewhere within 45 minutes or so. That mountain takes a couple hours to get off of, not counting the ride time to the trailer.


----------



## gottatrot

I hope you both are taking it easier today and getting better. Sorry it has turned into pneumonia already, and your body must be fighting very hard too since it's getting your heart rate so high. Tell your husband to cough and try to get everything out of the lungs. That hurts, but I've seen it turn people around many times. If you can't get the fluids out of the lungs, the organisms grow more and take over. We call it "respiratory hygeine." Drink a lot to help liquify thick secretions, take deep breaths and cough. For both of you, it's very easy to get dehydrated when your metabolism is high fighting the infection. You're breathing faster and losing water vapor through the lungs, you're sweating and losing fluid and electrolytes through the skin. Fevers accelerate the fluid loss even more.


----------



## Knave

We processed calves this morning @gottatrot. The antibiotics she gave him haven’t started working yet, but he did alright. He is coughing quite a bit. I am coughing, but really my lungs are clear. The doc told me to not have any Allegra today, and I did that. My heart rate stayed pretty solid for processing, only getting to around 135. So, maybe it is improving on its own? Maybe the blood work will tell something today. I did not get faint excepting a couple of times, and processing is a fairly physical job. The sprinklers they ran also made a massive difference without the level of dust.


----------



## Knave

I don’t think I’m dehydrated @gottatrot. We laughed about that after leaving the clinic. I have a nervous habit of drinking. I always have a water bottle with me. It’s my way of self soothing I guess. Lol. I’m a nervous person. So, I drink. To top that off, I put liquid IV in my bottle when I am working or when I exercise. I know it’s a weird ocd, but it is what I do.


----------



## Knave

Just a random update. Last night little girl brought me in something, she said it was Queen’s lol. Queen must have lost her first baby tooth, and little girl found it in Zeus’s hoof. I thought that was funny.

Today I made myself catch up by doing Bones’s trim, and I rerolled Queen’s hooves after all that climbing in rocks. Boy does she have the best feet ever! They are amazing. She acted so much more like herself today. I think having Lucy back in the corral knocked her back down a peg. Lucy and Bones have been picking on her.

Bones is in heaven. He has never had an ounce of power in the corral, but having been Lucy’s only friend for the past little bit, he is now her partner. He is taking complete advantage of this newfound authority and being quite the bully. I think old Pete had it right when he tortured him when he was introduced. Bones should not have power. Lol

On a side note, I am feeling a lot better today. Husband still is about the same, and little girl seems to be having the same heart problems I did all of the sudden.

Here is a funny pic of Oakley holding a saddle for a minute.


----------



## Knave

I’m laying in a hotel bed, so angry I am going to publicly vent:

Little girl’s heart started the same problem as mine had. She kept almost fainting, and then her head started pounding and her fever spiked. When she looked at me in tears and told me, “I think I’m going to die.,” we piled in the car and headed for the hospital.

The nearest hospital is a two hour drive. She cried about how long it was taking, and then she took a nap. When we got there we were the only patients in the ER. It still took an hour wait, but whatever, we were at the hospital, and I felt relieved.

They were so rude! They didn’t run a single test, but simply said she should have taken more advil. She cried and told them they weren’t taking her seriously. I even half lost my temper with the doctor, “when should I bring her back? Should I come in when she passes out, or should I ignore it?”

He said, well, her heart rate is fluctuating a lot, but that’s probably just her. She’ll have to learn to deal with it in her life. They would not listen!

So, we left. The nurse made fun on our way out. “So, was your doctor just busy? Don’t forget that Gatorade.” I was so stinking mad, but I just said “yep,” and left.

It took a lot to keep big girl from marching in when we said what happened. What good would that do? Seriously though, not a single test, they just pretty much said we were lying. I know how I felt on that mountain, how I wondered if I would ride off of it or not. We don’t take the kids to the doc much, we don’t act like a cold is a big deal. We didn’t go in for covid or anything else we’ve had, and when we do it’s always bad, and they always scold us for not coming in sooner. Yet this time, this time we were laughed out with a freaking advil and Gatorade!


----------



## Knave

I guess I’ll have to assume she’ll get better. My heart rate was good today. Overall I felt healthy for the most part. There is still a little something there, but not anything to really slow me down. If I got over whatever it is, she probably will too.

You know another odd thing though, he didn’t even mention her murmur when he listened to her heart (for the few seconds he did). I didn’t think to tell him she had a murmur, so you think it’d have been something he noticed. I guess maybe it has closed, or maybe he wanted to get back to solitaire pretty badly and didn’t even pay that much attention.


----------



## egrogan

WHAT?!

I am speechless. I know there aren’t many medical options near you, but is there anywhere else you can have her looked at? So fuming mad on your behalf!!!


----------



## TrainedByMares

I am very sorry you had that experience.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares and @egrogan. It’s still the weekend, so there are no other options. Four hours in the other direction from here is the next hospital, but I think it’s about the same caliber. On Monday I could have her see our doctor. I think that is what I will plan on, but I have to hope she does like I did and improves by then.


----------



## gottatrot

That is extremely frustrating. The least they could have done is check bloodwork to make sure it wasn't a bacterial infection and she wasn't dehydrated, do a swab to see what virus it was, give some IV fluids, medicate the fever and wait until her heart rate and fever came down and she felt better. I know for a fact any ED doc of any quality would do an EKG to make sure a young person complaining of heart issues did not have a rare but life threatening heart abnormality. That just covers them from lawsuits.

There is no excuse for being rude. We have people rush into the ER for slivers and sunburns, but the main thing is that they are worried, so I and other staff ought to be able to explain why they will be fine, respectfully, and also treat them. It's true that once in a great while we tell people we can give them a bandaid in the lobby and save them a $200 bill. But mostly we take everyone's complaint seriously. Because people sometimes can't articulate why they are concerned, but we'll discover the tooth ache or strained muscle is really a heart attack.


----------



## Knave

You would think @gottatrot that they would have taken a pee sample at least to verify their thought she was maybe dehydrated! Nothing though!!!

I don’t know when a person can go back. I tried to ask and they wouldn’t tell me. What do I do if she has a heart attack?! Apparently she needs to just learn to deal with fainting, so how do you even tell the difference when it is “my chest hurts and I’m going to pass out, and I feel terrible, and the heart rate monitor says 150?!”


----------



## TrainedByMares

Strangely enough, my daughter had fainting spells in the past couple of weeks. Wife took her to urgent care and they did ekg but no bloodwork. She started nursing school recently and her anxiety coupled with too much caffeine and improper diet is what is believed to have caused it.


----------



## Knave

I think that we are going to work on these types of things @TrainedByMares, and get back to heart rate training type of running as soon as she improves from this illness.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The man saddled both the big horse and the filly early in the morning, allowing his wife a little extra sleep. The saddle bags hung up under the mare’s saddle as he lifted it onto her back, and it set her to being spooky. The big horse also spooked of the breast collar coming around, for he got up at the trailer easily. The man thought it was likely because the moon shone so particularly bright that the shadow moving under the horse caught him wrong.

When they unloaded the mare hesitated in the trailer. On many of her recent trailer rides the floor was slick from hauling calves, and horses slipped stepping in and out. She saw that the drop off was long, and simply decided she would stay inside. Eventually the man stepped behind her and slapped her hip with his hand, and she slowly eased down.

When they stepped into their saddles on the mountain, the mare was still hot from her saddling. The way they made their way down the canyon they were to gather, they couldn’t break into a trot to get the kink out of her neck. She managed to hold herself together however, and soon they were picking up cattle.

The little mare was pleased to have a job, and they settled into it. The country around them was beautiful, and the cows went easily in the direction they asked. Eventually the woman’s mother and father skylined above the riders below, and the filly watched them carefully. She didn’t like the idea of riders above her, and she was watchy and tight.

The man looked to his wife and laughed. To the mare he said some scathing remark, followed with “What, do you think you are two or something?,” and the woman laughed along. When her parents eventually made their way off of the ridge the little mare settled back into her job.

Once they came to the trap, dust filled the air around them. The man pulled back. His pneumonia was still heavy in his lungs, and the thick air didn’t benefit him. With the other riders the corral was packed tight in any case, so the woman came back out with her husband, and they turned the cows back into the canyon and counted their numbers.

It was such a beautiful day, and the woman was grateful for it. A little fear had crept into her from her prior ride, worry over the sickness effecting her. She was relieved it had gone how it did, and hoped that little hesitation she felt would be left behind.


----------



## knightrider

Can we have a health report on the 3 of you? How is big girl? Did she get it too?


----------



## Knave

Of course @knightrider. I am feeling a lot better, my heart rate was really on the low side today, with a resting of 52, and overall lower than I thought it would be, but it didn’t make me feel so bad. I felt a little dizzy once or twice, but I don’t know how much of it was in my head, afraid of what had happened if that makes any sense.

Little girl is a lot better! She gets a little faint on standing fast, and it makes her have a moment of a bad headache, but overall she is good excepting a sore throat.

Big girl stayed home today with her sister, which worked well for my work needs. She has been nauseous, but I think really she just needed to catch up on college mostly. (I have been tutoring her tonight on some crazy college math I never did. I like numbers, but this was arguments, and the brackets had me a little confused if I’m honest.)

Husband is getting better. His lungs are still bothering him, but he says he can feel the antibiotics working at this point. He seems pretty tired, but he has been working constantly with his lungs in bad shape, and we pulled an all nighter on the day we went to the ER.


----------



## Knave

Just to explain the all nighter- we did get a room. There was only one left in town. I have no idea why, because I don’t know of anything that was going on excepting that town’s homecoming.

So, the room wasn’t a great one. We didn’t get out of the ER until after 1am, and then we couldn’t find how to get into the room! We were wandering around in the dark so lost. Some people invited us to the bar, which we of course declined. Big girl was ranting about the hospital, and husband was so tired he was just confused acting, and even tried to go into someone else’s room because he thought it wasn’t a room. I laughed, but really it wasn’t funny at that point.

So, we finally found this danged room, and it was cold and not great, but it was a room. Husband is a loud snorer, and you can only imagine with pneumonia and being exhausted. So, the girls were mad for more than one reason. I was so cold I decided to take a bath, and it helped. I was also in my head, mad and worried, so I did eventually fall asleep, but it wasn’t until morning, and we had to leave because we left the dogs locked in the house.

My mom offered to let them out, but Junie B is naturally such a mean dog. She has always been nice to my mother, that is until she had puppies. She doesn’t want anyone in our house! So, we were kind of in a rush.

When we did finally get home I was so proud of all of the dogs, because there was not a single mess in the house!


----------



## knightrider

Thank you for your report. I was really worried, because if anyone could improve with pneumonia, you would think Jim Henson, who was rich and famous, would. I know it is very serious and deadly. I am so glad that all of you are improving. I hope you continue to be very careful.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The man again saddled in the dark without his wife, letting her sleep a little longer. The trailer picking her up was an hour behind his own leaving, where he would feed the calves that were weaned and the bulls they had gathered.

When they all arrived and began their day, the couple was later to mount than the other riders, and they left to open gates and get around the front of the herd they were gathering. This herd summered beside the ranch, and were titled “the lefties.”

The ride was traditionally the first work ride taken by a two-year-old, and as they rode they discussed how far along the filly was, and talked of first rides they had done and how they had gone. The woman particularly remembered taking the ride on Bones and Zeus. Bones had been a mess, and she had spent the whole ride trotting back and forth from horse to horse, spinning circles at each animal and simply trying to survive. Zeus was memorable for it was the first time the woman had heard him snort. Zeus snorted differently than any other horse she had ever heard, it was a wild kind of noise, and she had about crawled out of the saddle at the sound of it.

Queen however had much experience by this day. Gathering went simply enough. The brush they started through was so tall that it hid riders at times, and something about it felt as if one was on an adventure in a feral land. She never knew if she loved the feeling or hated it. She loved the wildness of the feeling, but the overall feeling seemed to depend on the horse. Claustrophobic horses, like the little sorrel, made it an experience filled with anxiety. Short horses, like Zeus, made one feel lost and alone.

The little filly wasn’t sure her feelings about it. A part of her was nervous, but she navigated the tall brush as if it were no problem. She did not hang up a leg in the maze, and moved confidently. The woman didn’t know where the nerves came into play, but they dissipated as the brush shortened.

It was the first ride the woman asked the filly to use some of her natural cowiness. She had prior asked the mare to wait for her request, and in a couple of moments she let the mare loose and asked her to really work a cow. The mare did not disappoint. It was as if she had been simply waiting for the woman’s request. One cow threatened to hit her, but the mare paid no attention.

Once all the calves were sorted from the lefties, they tied up horses and processed the freshly weaned animals. Before they weighed the calves, the woman asked her father if they could weigh the big horse, and they decided to put each of the horses through the scale. The excitement of guessing weights and seeing the results made the woman glow.

When they trailered up to leave, they saw the missing calf had come in to water. They turned around trailers and headed back to the ranch. The woman was nervous. Bringing in a lone calf was a difficult job, and she didn’t know what was in store for them. Her father chose one cow to take with them. He thought out loud, “I wouldn’t be surprised if it was her calf.”

Considering the unlikelihood of such a result, the woman only hoped she would be gentle for the walk down to the calf and the drive back to the ranch. She didn’t argue much, as they made the trip down with her. It was an odd sight, five riders for a single cow, but the woman knew it could easily turn into a race, and the mare seemed to understand the nerves the woman held.

When they eventually came to the calf, the cow bawled to him, and he trotted over to her and began nursing. A few of the riders laughed, and they all began talking about the luck that had followed them. Her father just smiled, “I thought she hadn’t looked sucked this morning.” The woman couldn’t help but find awe in his talent, as she had many times over the years.


----------



## Knave

So, I thought I would include you guys in the game! I love the game of guessing weights. Five horses were weighed. The buckskin (Doug), the big black horse (Blake), the chocolate palomino (Jalapeño), Cashman and Queen. You’ve all seen photos of the black and buckskin, and I will include one that shows the chocolate.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm going to guess Cash is 1,250, Queen 950. The others I am guessing 1,000 lbs.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Queen 1050, Cashman 1200, Jalapeno 1100 Blake and Doug 1150 each


----------



## Knave

Okay, @gottatrot was closer on Cash and @TrainedByMares was closer on Queen. I was surprised by all of them!

Cash- 1485
Queen- 1115
Blake- 1305
Doug- 1145
Jalapeño- 1250


----------



## egrogan

Queen!! 😳 I guess she is as solid as she looks!


----------



## Knave

Right @egrogan?! I would have guessed 900!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Wow! Cash 1485! He is a big boy! 
I compare Queen with Nicki,who is 1100 but I still underestimated. No doubt that those horses are all muscle from working. What kind of scale did you use?


----------



## Knave

So, it’s interesting because I know what Cash weighed at the same age as Queen is now. Cash weighed 1250 and was 15.3. Now we know he is 16.3 (maybe 17, I should remeasure because it’s been over a year and he could have grown). Queen is 1115, and last I measured 14.3. So, she could possibly end up being a big horse! I wouldn’t be unhappy if she didn’t grow, but I noticed lately she seems to have stretched out and lost a little of that belly (actually 3 holes on her back cinch!). She looks better to me, so maybe a little more stretching will continue to help her looks.

@TrainedByMares it is a cattle scale. It’s Powell maybe? I’m not sure, that’s what husband thinks. We had the scale guys out last week; it’s definitely on. We have to have it checked yearly for it to be legal.


----------



## Knave

It’s funny too, because every use we have to weigh a person just to be positive it is on. So, whoever gets the short straw gets their weight guessed and looked at. Today it was me. No one had much to say about my weight, but it’s always a joke and people get teased.


----------



## Knave

I am late to do Bones’s video. I just couldn’t find the motivation. Lol. Remember that big girl was out a lot of this year, so Bones didn’t see quite the riding.


----------



## gottatrot

Great video! The music was perfect. I know it's part of Bones' tic issue, but Hero goes down when he's tied too, LOL. He'll roll and everything. That was so funny when Bones was rubbing heads with the cow. And the senior pics are so beautiful.


----------



## Knave

Is Hero good about it @gottatrot? When Bones begins his neuro problems he will go down, sometimes roll and sometimes just throw himself to the ground, but he makes me laugh because he never pulls the lead rope tight! No matter how mad he is, it is easy to untie. He wasn’t particularly bad in that moment, but he hates baths and water, and so he was upset, which created the ticks.

When she is riding him in the snow, that was her first time back on a horse. The picture after where she is hugging him pulls on my heart strings.


----------



## gottatrot

Aww, I also love the ones with Zeus.

Yes, Hero is good about it and he'll go down on his knees, and if he's tied too short he'll get back up. But if he is tied longer he'll go ahead and roll and even go over. I've learned not to leave a saddle on him tied, just in case.


----------



## dustyk

Absolutely excellent video!!!!


----------



## My Salty Pony

GREAT VIDEO !!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @dustyk and @My Salty Pony! Bones didn’t get ridden like he should have, but big girl had her bad injury, and I did end up loving the video because it shows her coming back to herself!


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The man must have gotten into the habit of spoiling his wife, for the two horses were saddled when she got up and got ready for her day. He had taken the bags off of the mare’s saddle, because he and the mare were struggling in their interactions since he had gotten on her last, and she was easier to saddle without the bags in the way. The filly was showing that she was the type to hold a grudge against someone.

It didn’t surprise the woman, or her husband that she was hanging on to her anger towards him. The woman was always careful to work with her edge, and although the man knew that, he wasn’t one to cater to a bad attitude. What had surprised the woman more than the mare disliking the man, was that she had originally liked him and he her. He was the only person besides herself that the filly tolerated, and she hadn’t thought their personalities would work well together. The mare was now fully aware of that fact, and she let him know her distaste, which went both directions.

The horses all seemed to carry an edge with them on the cold morning, excepting the big horse, but the job was simple. They got behind the lefties and began their short trek to the bull pasture. The mare was relieved to see the job was easy to understand and began immediately, rather than having a long ride to get the the beginning.

The big horse was dull and lazy seeing it was such a simple thing, and he seemed half asleep while the others were watchy. The little mare was focused on what she was doing, occasionally threatening the black horse or the chocolate palomino when they came too close. She found herself tight in the tall grass. The woman didn’t know if it was because she couldn’t see or if it was because it tickled to push through it, but as she went along the tension she held eased and she spent more time sneaking bites of it and losing focus on the cattle.


----------



## Knave

Something I didn’t include in my story today but I find interesting happened when I ran to the outhouse before they unloaded horses. (We have this old outhouse on the ranch, and I actually love it, for a random side note.)

I asked if they wanted me to stay and unload the mare, but they said no. Husband was off setting up for us to process a load of calves, and my father was pulling a flat off one of the trailers.

I guess Queen was really unhappy about being unloaded by someone different. I didn’t see any of it, and she was great with me when I got over there, but they said she was pretty bad at the trailer. She just really doesn’t like other people I suppose.


----------



## Knave

Just an update- Lucy saw the vet today and was cleared for work! So, she got a new set of shoes on and went for a little ride tonight. He’s going to start legging her up, rather than just taking her back into the thick of things. He doesn’t want to push her harder than she is prepared for. He’s very happy she’s back though!


----------



## TrainedByMares

I love the picture of the 'old man' throwing the lasso. That's a great picture!!


----------



## Knave

Thanks @TrainedByMares! I was going for something I didn’t quite get, but I really like it. That floaty big circle loop I asked him to throw because I wanted to frame him and the horse in it, but it’s a lot harder of a picture to get than you think! Lol


----------



## egrogan

Such great news for Lucy and your husband!


----------



## boatagor

I bet he's so happy to have her back! Will you breed her again in the future?


----------



## dustyk

Great news!!! Happy for all. Great plan to bring ber back carefully, being fit for your job prevents a lot of issues


----------



## Txshecat0423

Thrilled for your husband and Lucy! What a blessing she is able to return to work and I love that he is bringing her back at her own pace and legging her up first. Awesome news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyk

I have to add, I really admire the fact that Lucy got the time she needed!! It's tough to have a valuable teammate on the bench, but you guys gave her everything she needed


----------



## Knave

Thank each of you!! I’m so happy for him, and for her!

@boatagor I don’t know… the vet recommended breeding her again if she doesn’t hold up for work, but we really don’t want to see her back in the same position she was. She wasn’t a good broodmare, as far as her health went. It’s been so hard to get her back. I know he may want to in the future, and it is his choice, but if it were me, I wouldn’t do it.

@dustyk I am glad he’s bringing her back slowly too. I think it was hard for him, but it was good to have Queen to fill the spot. I’m so grateful she was mentally mature enough to do so, and such a sturdy style of horse. I’m sure it has made her a better horse in the long run, and I think that Cash is a better horse for it too. Husband has a different style than I do, although many things we are similar on. It makes our horses transfer easily enough between each other, but we each have our strong points. I think Cash has taken a lot from his time with him, and overall will be a more well rounded horse for it.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The day started with a cool morning. The bug dust was thick when they unloaded the horses, and it quickly filled the air around them. The woman was having a rough morning. Although she had felt much better from her original round with the illness, the morning found her heaving beside the trailer as she bridled up. She hoped the little filly would be in a decent mood, and she hoped the sun would soon solve her shivering.

Her hopes were realized sooner than she imagined. The filly was focused, and although she was aware of everything around her, she was friendly. The sun had warmed her back before they ever made it far into the job, and her stomach settled as they went.

The couple separated from the other riders as soon as they started the first bunch of cattle. They could see another group headed into water by the dust hanging in the distance, and they trotted through the brush to meet them. When they came to the cows, they saw dust higher coming off of the mountain, and a few more cows closer. Instead of leaving with the bunch, they held them while they waited for the trailing cows to make it in.

The mare seemed to finally understand gathering. She knew they left cows to find others, and that eventually the herd would join together, and her anxiety was not present as it had been on the other days. She had to leave the big horse to stop the leaders from taking off towards water, and the mare seemed to not mind being alone.

When they finally had grouped the second bunch, one cow took towards the woman, and the filly got herself stuck in a brush. The man took off on the big horse to head the animal off, but she was intent in her decision and they took off across the brush at a run. The woman eventually got the filly out of the mess she was in, and she stepped off while she was still in the moment, not knowing if the running and the chaos would bother the young horse.

The little mare however only looked off towards the run the man was taking, and turned back towards her job. The woman assumed she would continue on alone, for she didn’t believe the cow was turntable in her mindset. She believed they would fight all the way back to water, and if he didn’t rope her prior to then she would meet him again much later in the day.

She was amazed then, not much later, when she heard pounding hooves and turned to see the man and the big horse returning with the wild cow still at a run. The cow looked as though she knew she was beaten, and was soon back in the bunch of cows. She laughed to see him back, and they continued on, pressing their cattle to those they saw headed off the mountain.

As the sun made its way higher in the sky, they gathered the cows below the mountain and those her father kicked over with the bike. The woman and the filly found themselves alone off and on, and she was pleased with how the young mare handled it.

The big horse had started the day hot, even threatening to buck over some cows leaving, but the couple of big runs he took had settled any ambition he felt. The rest of the work was bright, like the day, and everyone was happy. Even the dog trotted along with what appeared to be a smile, as he worked a bit too hard at times to find himself scolded.

They didn’t end up with the amount of cows they hoped for, knowing they had to put an extra day in of gathering, but no one seemed put out. It was impossible to be unhappy working in the sun on good horses.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The moon was merely a sliver in the dark sky, and the mare did not meet the woman at the gate as she always did. The woman searched in the dark for her, and when she eventually found the filly she was sleeping in the back of the corral. She haltered the horse without the mare offering to get up, and when she stepped back and put pressure on the lead rope, the mare did not want to budge.

It took time to eventually get the horse up, and when she stood she stretched and arched her strong neck. She followed the woman to the trailer and was pleased to find hay waiting there. When the woman set the pad onto her soft back she spooked, and stared wide eyed. The wind was blowing the cold air around them on the particularly dark morning, and the problem the man had saddling the mare was showing itself to the woman.

She picked up the saddle, heavy with the bags attached, and walked towards the mare, standing with her neck tight. The mare spooked forward and hit the end of her lead as the woman walked over, and she realized she could not maneuver the heavy saddle easily enough to set it onto a spooky colt. She turned back to the hitching rail and set the saddle over it. Before she could pull the bags, her husband called to her “Do you need some help?”

“Yes, then I won’t have to take these bags off. I’m not man enough to deal with this with them on, but you are.,” she smiled, although it was too dark for him to make it out. He talked as he picked up the heavy thing, “I’m the one who caused the problem to begin with. I’m probably not the best solution. Get on her other side.”

Even with the two of them working together, it took a couple of times to get the saddle on the little mare’s back. In a soft voice he called the mare dirty names, and the woman finished setting it correctly and cinching her up. When she reached for the breast collar the mare blew backwards, and she thought to herself that she wasn’t willing to have so many battles in the wind in the dark, and she took her time to pull the collar off of the saddle, and pet the watchy mare’s neck.

Bringing her lunch out to stuff into the bags was another touchy moment, and she wondered how her day would go with the mare seeming out of sorts prior to it even beginning. She decided she wouldn’t worry too much over it, for some reason unknown to her she wasn’t afraid of the mare. The two of them seemed to belong together.

It was set up to be a long day, and she knew it would be the hardest day the little mare had seen. When they unloaded horses, the man and his wife took off on their two horses at a long trot. They had country to cover to get where they needed to begin, and although the day would be difficult, a trot to work always benefited a young horse. The big horse questioned why he was again paying the price of the filly, but the man thought he was fit and strong, and didn’t worry over his ability to do the work.

The dog was excited for the day, and he trotted ahead of them to a constant scolding of slowing down to save himself. The woman was relieved to feel the mare under her. She was strong and ambitious, but she was relaxed as she was capable of being, and soft when her reins were touched. The two horses were bred for nothing excepting what they were doing. They could cover difficult country with ease.

Eventually they started their first group of cattle, and picked another up that the woman’s father kicked over with the bike. Cattle were scattered upon every ridge line and canyon in sight. The cows they started left at their own long trot towards a water trap, and the two riders and the dog continued around the bottoms of the draws.

They had left the two other women to cover one canyon, and cows were high on a steep and rocky face. When the two came around the draw they had started their cows down, they could see the woman’s mother leading the old black horse high up on the face of the mountain. It was a very difficult job, and they were impressed to see her far higher than the bike below.

They passed the canyon and continued their long trot up and down the draws. They ran into one of the women bringing out a bunch at some point, and split a stray pair from her bunch and moved on to start a few more cows down. When they came back the woman’s mother had made it down, and the woman called to her to compliment her, and she called the woman over and began trotting towards her.

The two riders paused and turned her direction and they came together on a grassy hill. “Your dad wrecked his bike,” her mother said. “Coming off that other side, and he’s hurting pretty bad. He hit his head hard.” The woman’s eyes widened, “Where is he?,” she asked. “Oh, he took the bike and went to cover the next canyons.”

They trotted away from her mother, what she said heavy on both of their minds. Keeping their eyes peeled up the mountains, the man broke the silence, “There he is. He’s still upright.” That was all to be said, and they gathered the cows he pushed down and made their way to the next bunch. They met him in a canyon that had a big cut out between the one side and the other. They worked the dog on the opposite side of them, and made their way down to where the gap would end. He didn’t talk to them long; he hurried to give and order and say where he was going and the bike was gone.

“He doesn’t want us to see how bad it is.,” the man said. Since there was nothing to be done, and they had seen he was alive, they began goofing around and playing as they continued their work. They pushed that last herd of cows down to where the truck and trailer had left them in the morning. They stopped the cows there and the woman went to the pickup to water the dog, and when she came back she pulled her lunch off her mare and hurried to eat it while they waited.

“It’s not lunch time!,” the man teased. “Um, check your watch. I was thinking we could eat now, and when they get here with the cows they can stop and eat.” “Wow, it is lunch. Ya, that’s a good idea.” He trotted the big horse back to the trailer and left the woman and the filly to hold the herd while he ate.

He was back right as the cows were making their way to where they waited, and they trotted down to help. They explained their plan and the women were happy to stop and eat. The woman’s father explained where he was next headed, and the woman offered that he ought to eat something first as she turned and left with her husband and the cows.

The cows did not move easily for a time. It seemed the dog was working to exhaustion, and the filly and the big horse were loping or trotting for several slow miles. The filly was impressing the woman. It was a hard day, and she was tired but focused on her job. She never looked when they were alone, and she never stumbled or argued. She simply worked, and she worked well.

One stray pair was in the herd, but not one they could leave behind. The cow was a dog fighter, and she was not playing around. She was blind in her anger for anything but the dog, and she hunted him despite the aggression he met her with. Tempers began to flare, and each of them seemed to take their own turns running at her when she came back fighting. The woman finally decided she would let the mare do what the mare wanted to the cow. Her empathy towards the mean blaze faced mama had long disappeared, and the mare had always had her own mean streak just under control.

As things often do, once she made up her mind to allow the mare to hurt the cow, the cow seemed never around them any longer. She laughed to herself that it was likely for the best interest of the filly, for she had spent much time trying to curb the little mare’s temper.

The mare was getting angry with the cows as it was. She was frustrated that they continued to spread out, and continued to try taking the wrong directions. She was giving her all to constantly bring them back, and she was on an edge of wanting to really hurt something.

At some point they began to worry again about the woman’s father. He didn’t come out of the canyon they expected, and they seemed to quiet any talking and simply pushed the cows. The other women stayed in the pickup after lunch and brought the trailer up behind them, and the filly would occasionally stop and look longingly at the ride she wished she could take before turning back to her job.

When they finally saw cows running down a draw relief filled the air, and the playing began again but in a tired manner. It seemed a long time in the wind and dust before they came to the end of their day. The couple rode their two horses a bit further, to take them to water before loading for home.

It had been a long dry day, although it was beautiful. The mare was so thirsty that she made an intense moaning sound as she tipped her soft nose into the water. She drank for a long time before the bike made its way down to where the horses were getting their fill and having their saddles loosed and reset. The mare didn’t acknowledge the bike.

The big horse looked to it lovingly. He adored the bike. It was his favorite thing. He whinnied to the bike whenever he saw it. He knew the work it saved him, and he loved it as much as he had loved anything. When the mare finally reached her fill she spooked of the bike that had been sitting there. “Tell her to stop that,” the woman’s father growled.

Her thirst finally quenched she seemed to not be worn down at all as they rode back to the trailer. She spotted something the woman couldn’t see and acted high headed and hot. The woman only smiled and stroked her neck. She could only imagine what the mare would be one day. She was proud of her and pleased with their day, excepting the pain she saw radiating from her father.


----------



## knightrider

Another story for your book. What a day! What amazing photos! I think you should include lots of photos in your book. When you trot for long periods of time, do you post in the saddle? How is your father now?


----------



## Knave

@knightrider we do post. I don’t know how he’s doing today. Today I am off of work because they are using bikes to try and spot a couple missing bulls. I think he’s going to be hurting for a long time though. It’s something in his neck. He even heard a big snap, but he’s convinced it’s fine, so he’ll probably live on advil for a while.


----------



## Knave

I think it’s disappointing @knightrider, when I think about pictures in the book, that there may be a random photo of many of the horses, but we just didn’t have pictures like we do now. I really like pictures, but of course I never take any when things are a little wild or hairy, but now I usually have pictures of things. I was glad my mom got the picture of that stupid neighbor cow going after the dog, one of the many times.

Anyways, I feel like with all of the old stories there just will barely be pictures to use. A couple of the stories I want to tell might have horses there is no photograph of at all. So, I don’t know how I will work with pictures…

I haven’t worked on the book in quite a while. I decided I would pick up writing it again once the cows are home. I have a lot of time after that, and I always seem to find a way to fill it, but I can fill it with writing!


----------



## knightrider

How about pen and ink drawings of the horses you don't have photographs for? I wanted illustrations for a book I wrote and got an amazing illustrator to make me 12 drawings for $200. What a deal! She wasn't famous (at the time), but wow, she was good!


----------



## Knave

@knightrider that is a good idea! The girls think I should illustrate the whole thing, because I do draw. I might… it might even be fun to do.


----------



## TrainedByMares

knightrider said:


> How about pen and ink drawings of the horses you don't have photographs for? I wanted illustrations for a book I wrote and got an amazing illustrator to make me 12 drawings for $200. What a deal! She wasn't famous (at the time), but wow, she was good!
> It's a great idea!


----------



## Knave

Today I am at the auction to cull Mama. The twins wrecked her reproductive system. It is hard to cull such a young animal that you spend so much time with, day in and out.


----------



## dustyk

I know it lwould be hard for me. Heart goes out to you


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m sorry @Knave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egrogan

That sounds so hard


----------



## Knave

Thanks guys! It is kind of hard. It’s not how I envisioned her life going. Of course we don’t know the future, but I anticipated her being around for several more years and then being retired on the place. She’s just far too young to justify such things, and the vet told me if her weight didn’t get controlled she would not live long. I cannot control her weight in with the replacement milk cow in any case, and she’s just so stinking young.

I guess it is the circle of life. It just seems like a person gets really close to a milk animal. You spend so much time with them daily doing something difficult or easy, depending on their mood. They raise not only your leppy babies but your own babies.

Mama was a different sort of cow than a standard milk cow, so she might have had a lot more edge, but she was still my friend.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

It was the first day the fancy bay mare went back to work in what felt like a long time. The woman was nervous to load her into the trailer behind the chocolate palomino she once hated so, and to top off the imaginings of the woman, the mare was horsing. However, when she loaded the mare she made no issue, and the filly went in behind her happily.

They unloaded in the field they called Corda. Corda was the favorite area of the woman. The grass was always tall, green in the springtime, and in the fall time red intermixed with the yellow. It had a steep mountain on one side, littered with skeletons of the trees that lived there before the massive fires. The other end held draws and a creek which was dry come autumn. For a few years an odd antelope lived in one of the draws. He was gentle and possibly dumb, and the woman was ever excited to see him.

Now the antelope was long gone, yet the field remained the same as ever, surrounded in beauty. It was a day the girls usually were at work for, however the oldest now had an outside job and the youngest was at nationals. Without the girls to run their normal positions, the plan was changed up. Rather than going up the mountainside, the man and his wife took the draws.

The filly was confused off the start, and it bothered her. Riders scattered in directions that she didn’t understand, and the hollering was different than it normally sounded. The horse she was riding with was not the big steady animal she was used to, but the bully of a mare who she did not prefer. Lucy herself was hot, and so the two headed out at a long trot to cover the country.

Occasionally the young mare would sol and hump up, still mad and confused, but eventually she seemed to accept the newness of it all. Anxiety seemed to surround the beginning of the ride, and although the woman had been better about not being effected by such things, on this morning it was getting to her.

Eventually however they got Corda gathered, and they counted the cattle through the gate which led towards home. It was there that the man turned and trotted back to the trailer, for he had other jobs to do on this ride. His bay mare wasn’t happy to leave, and she threatened to buck him off twice, until he finally punished her and she made the rest of the trot back unhappily.

Soon it was only the woman, her mother, and the lady on the chocolate palomino left to begin the long trek home. The cows moved slowly, but easily enough. They balled up and fought over a dead neighbor’s calf, and tried to turn back at a water trough, but beyond that went smoothly.

The miles seemed to drag on and on, and the woman had made the mistake of wearing a new pair of boots. The filly was thirsty, so at a puddle the woman finally offered to ignore the mud and allow her a drink. Instead of taking her up on the offer, the little mare jumped into the puddle and began splashing away. As mud hit the woman’s face she laughed and scolded the mare. “Get out of the puddle,” as she kicked her forward. The mare left it behind begrudgingly, and focused again on work.

The man pulled back with the trailer in a difficult area, and the filly bowed up angrily at the bay mare as she trotted up. “Does she want to fight or what is she thinking?,” the man asked. The woman had no idea, but knew it wasn’t good. She was happy to see him though, and they visited as they pushed through the flat. Soon he was gone again, and they continued to push along.

At some point the woman’s father rode back and worked alongside them, breaking the monotony. A particular heifer irritated the woman and the mare, and the mare began losing her temper with the stubborn animal, and the miles continued on.

Eventually they came to the end of the first day. The cows were driven into a trap where they would rest overnight, and the man was up at the gate seeing them in. When the little mare saw the bay mare, she bowed up mad yet again. She was looking for a fight, and the two laughed in a tired way, and the woman pulled the filly away from whatever ill intentions she carried.

It was a beautiful day, despite the exhaustion they all seemed to feel. The late lunch they hurried to eat was much needed, and the horses were grateful to see the inside of the trailer.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Those are some nice looking cattle!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @TrainedByMares!


----------



## dustyk

Did Lucy come out of her day ok?


----------



## Knave

@dustyk she looked great! He decided it was a good day to start her back, as he spends so much time driving the trailer from one place to another. So, she really didn’t see too much work overall, besides gathering Corda.

She looked a little tired, and wanted a good scratching when I unsaddled her. She seemed great though. She never took an off step!


----------



## dustyk

Good to hear!


----------



## Knave

I’m really so happy for husband and her that she’s back @dustyk! He was so nervous something would go wrong. Her feet have done a tremendous turn around though, and she’s got weight back on, and he’s been riding her at nights to fit her up. She’s spicy right now, but she can be that way. Lol


----------



## dustyk

In this case, spicy is good!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

The woman looked for a moon in the sky while she saddled the little mare, but there was none to be found. The sky was filled with sparkling stars, more magnificent without a moon. Although it was dark, the woman could see fairly well. She always had been able to see in the dark better than most, and when her husband looked over with his headlamp she growled.

When they unloaded horses it was cold. It wasn’t long into the ride that the woman’s fingers were numb. She hadn’t wanted to wear her good gloves, for her riding suffered without feel, but she found herself regretting her choice. Her mother was happy to hand her the solution with an extra set of hand warmers she had packed along, and the woman was grateful.

It was only the women again, pushing the cows, and the little mare occasionally looked for a friend, making a whinny that was so soft it was a whisper. When the black horse left she started her soft sounds again, but she seemed focused on her job just the same.

When they came within hearing distance of the first gate however, the filly whinnied louder and felt anxious. She could hear the bay mare calling to her. The bay mare had one of those whinnies that hurt a rider’s ears and reached a far distance. The woman found herself irritated. Rarely did she mind a horse talking, but she said aloud “shut that damned horse up!”

The mare puffed up as they came closer, but didn’t hold on to the fighting feeling. Yet, as soon as she had seen the bay mare they were gone again. Loaded in the trailer the mare screamed, and the filly called back to her. It seemed the trailer had been gone a long time before the little mare could no longer hear the complains coming from inside of it, and she settled back into her job.

Eventually only the little mare and the chocolate were left to push the cows, and the miles seemed to go by at a better rate than the prior day. The mare spotted everything they passed. A set of hunters looking for a lost animal caught her eye, and was eventually replaced with the new places they passed.

Occasionally she would see the bay mare at a cattle guard, or even for a moment at work, and the bay mare would set her to calling again. The woman gathered her up for the whinnies that were clear, but only smiled at the whispered sounds. When they came to the big ranch they would pass, she was certain she saw the mare standing in a gate, and she wasn’t sure how to feel about it being a rider on a horse she did not know. The woman visited with the rider for a short time, and they separated onto their own paths.

The smoothness of the morning became more anxious as they went through the ranch. Colts screamed to them in the distance, running blindly in their corrals. A bull considered entry into a quanset hut, and the woman was proud when the filly pushed him out of the window.

All of the cows ran towards a water trough which sat above the hut, and the woman trotted the filly up and helped her father push them off of the trough before they caved it in. The filly wanted a drink badly, and the woman let her start only to be faced by another batch of cattle and had to pick her nose out of the water and start new arguments with determined cattle.

The filly worked on. Some cows found a deep puddle, and in their thirst fought hard to not leave it behind. The filly worked hard to push them out of the water, and the woman swore many awful words loudly, and eventually all of the cows were out.

Her mother called to her then, “We have a problem! This bull wants a drink, and he’ll hit my horse!” The woman was in her own temper at that point, so she faced the filly to the bull and trotted her towards him hollering. Her mother trotted towards him as well. She knew he was one to bluff, and she didn’t believe he would hit a horse if it came down to it, and he did not. He left the water and trotted to the cows.

At the gate one bull bellered and ran back and hit the other into the post. The woman stepped the mare back. Often bulls knew they had an advantage in a gate, and fighting bulls would take out a horse quickly. The fight seemed to settle and off there were again.

Higher they pushed the cows through a place where wire was occasionally draped on the ground. A dead pile sat in the middle, and although the filly spooked at the big wire bundles, she marched up to the dead cow and pushed the others off the body. She herself seemed to want to claim the body, and the woman giggled and called over to the riders “Queen says she killed it you know.”

At the next gate the mare must have taken a lesson from watching the bulls fight. Suddenly, as she was walking through, the mare ran backwards to try and kick the chocolate. “Move!,” the woman yelled, as she had the mare tipped towards the horse so she couldn’t get a kick in and spurred her in the rib which faced the palomino. “Move, she’s going to kick you!,” she yelled again and continued to spur the mare, who was not bluffing. “I’m sorry I yelled at you,” she said later. “I wasn’t yelling at you because you were doing anything wrong. I was yelling because I didn’t want you to get kicked. It was not about you.”

Finally it smoothed out again, and the last mile or two went easily. The man was back on the bay mare, and all seemed right to the filly. Once they made the last gate it seemed the little mare knew she was finished, although they pulled the two bulls they had not gathered prior and took them to the bull pasture.

One open cow came running behind the little mare, determined to get to the bulls, and the mare jumped and looked at her. The cow was acting on the fight, and the filly wasn’t sure how to handle it, but the buckskin horse was there, his rider hollering and chasing her back down to where she belonged.

The woman didn’t know if it was the stress of the moment, or if a brush poked the little mare, but suddenly she started to blow up, and the woman hollered to her husband as she picked her up and stopped her. This of course started him on another tirade against the mare, for she still irritated him after the long ride up the mountains. “She’s just two. She’s been excellent today.,” the woman argued back. “Your mare was no peach at two either you know.”


----------



## Knave

My mom sent me a couple of pictures of this weekend! Yes, I bite my lower lip when I’m paying attention to something all of the time. Don’t ask me! I didn’t know I do it, but I’ve seen it so much in pictures. Lol


----------



## gottatrot

Queen is such a character!

I'm not sure how these gloves would last with your hard work, and they're expensive. But Macwets are my favorite riding gloves. My issue was that when it rained, my reins would get slippery and I'd lose my grip. If I had to wear gloves when it was cold, I wanted to feel the reins. But I don't know how warm they would keep your hands if it was less than 35 degrees, which is about how cold I've worn them. I discovered them by looking at photos to see what eventers wore cross country. 

Why I love them is because they keep my hands warm, always grip even if everything is wet, but I can feel everything through them. They are thin, but somehow they are like a second skin and keep you warm (at least if it's not super cold). 
(I don't know why the link I inserted says robot or human)
Robot or human?


----------



## TrainedByMares

That struck a chord with me about seeing in the dark. Lol 
Every night I walk up in the pasture to retrieve Nicki and Jesse back to their stalls in the barn. With no light , I feel just fine. Sometimes, wife waits by the gate to take Nicki. One night last week,shes shining her flashlight at us coming down the hill and now it's difficult for me to see. I yelled 'turn off the dumb light' except I didn't say dumb because I was mad. Lol


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot she definitely is that. The gloves interest me. I’ll have to think hard about them, because they sound wonderful but are pretty spendy. Lol. The gloves I wore were thicker appearing than them. They were a wool knitted type thing. They felt warm enough when I got out, and it wasn’t that cold, probably 20, but the warmth didn’t last long.

Yet, I had my better gloves in my coat pockets. So, I was simply going to change, which is what I told my mom, and how she knew I was cold. I said I didn’t care if Queen got hard mouthed or I rode poor, I was changing my gloves. I wasn’t going to do it on Queen at that point, because she’s really watchy about things like getting something from your pocket. (The woman on the chocolate blamed her forelock, but I think it’s just her lol.)

So, a small set of gloves is nice for a lot of days, but what I had just didn’t cut it at the temperature it was. Maybe the ones you showed would be better. They are more expensive for sure, and to be expensive on Walmart they must be pretty high quality.


----------



## Knave

@TrainedByMares I think people like us must understand, and the rest of the people don’t understand when we get a temper about lights! I’ve had a couple horses who would get upset about lights too. Husband told me though, he really cannot see in the dark. He has to have the light, especially on a night without a moon.


----------



## gottatrot

Hero used to rear at car headlights and either rear or bolt out of his shed if I flashed him with my head lamp. He's in the same club!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Well, thats true,too. When the horses get spooky about lights flashing on and off or moving rapidly it's even tougher to lead them!


----------



## Knave

General, when he was young, would throw a tantrum. He hated them as much as I do. One day we mounted super early for work, because a storm had blown in and you couldn’t drive the truck in past a certain point. So, we left in the mud in the dark at a trot.

My grandpa was still going then. He was in front of me on Lady, then me and General may have been bringing up the complete rear, but maybe someone was behind me too, I can’t recall. I definitely remember Grandpa in front of me though, because if was one of the very rare times I remember being mad at him. Lol

We were on this slick two track, really moving out, and he would turn in his saddle and shine to flashlight to make sure everyone was coming, and turn back. Every time he did it General blew up. He didn’t know, because he would be facing forward so quick. It was so slick I was sure with one of his tantrums we were going down, but we never did. Lady is actually who went down. I remember she fell, but they were both okay. Someone else fell too, but I don’t remember who. They must have been fine.

I rode out random little bronc rides and I have no idea how we never fell! We went to our knees a few times, but stayed upright!


----------



## Knave

Oh, the chocolate’s rider sent me two pictures from yesterday and I absolutely love them. The one passing the hay of that other ranch might be one of my favorites! (Don’t judge that calf. He’s not ours, but a person who ranges on the other side of the mountain. He’s a leppy who made his way in there this summer. He’s poor for sure, but he did make it the whole drive. Do you remember the leppy of ours who came off that fall and Mama went to nursing her? She actually got kept in the replacement heifer herd because of timing, and she made a massive turn around on Mama. I saw her several times on this drive. She’s not very shiny, but she looks good enough! I hope she makes the best babies ever. To go from looking like that calf in the photo to a heifer who almost fits in with the herd amazes me!)


----------



## bsms

The Wife & I wear headlamps when feeding the horses at night. Don't know what they would think about truck headlights, but they sure don't mind headlamps on someone bringing food!


----------



## Knave

Lol @bsms. Husband wears them often too. The one he has now is red, and I think it’s less offensive, but it does still bug me. The red one doesn’t bug any of the horses though. The only one who is particularly bothered by lights is Cash, and he isn’t anything like General.


----------



## egrogan

I do night check in a headlamp too. I forgot that Josie was new to us when I started wearing it again a couple of weeks ago. The first time I went out with it this fall, she definitely jumped a mile when I pointed it her way (oops!), but after that first time, she didn't seem to respond or care about it.

When those poor horses died at Tevis this year, there was a lot of heated debate about headlamps on the trail and how they might have contributed to horses getting confused and going off the cliff. I've never personally ridden any significant trail distance at night, but definitely from crewing/volunteering at 100s around here, it does seem to me that if I was a rider, I would want something to help _me_, even if the horses are ok without light. I can't even reliably follow trail markers in the middle of the day, no clue how I'd stay on trail with no light and just glo sticks in the trees!


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I think people must have highly varied abilities to see in the dark. I feel much more comfortable in the dark riding without lights, and I do get really mad when one gets shined my direction. It hurts my head, and then my eyes have to readjust. So, although I am positive horses see better than I do, I understand that adjustment bothering them as well.

Husband’s eyes work differently than mine though, and he gets mad just the same when I complain, because he literally cannot see anything. My mother is the same way, but my father is like me. So, he expects everyone to see as well as he does. Lol

Now, I did sneak into this old mine shaft with a friend who works underground. He said when we were deep into the shaft we could turn off the flashlights and experience actual darkness. That was truly black! I could see nothing at all.


----------



## bsms

Only $6500. If you have a REALLY smooth TWH! That's only 2.5 times as much as I paid for all three of my horses.

More seriously, I wonder if one could make a bridle attachment with a light above and behind the horse's crown. For something like this (what I use feeding the horses):








Or something like this, maybe on a breastpiece:


----------



## Knave

I guess that would work @bsms!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

The prior day, when the woman caught the filly, the little mare had a look to her eye the woman didn’t like. She was in a hurry to get her head in the halter, and had a nervousness to her that was uncommon. She spooked several times leading to the trailer, and watched the woman warily. The wind was cold and blowing something between hail and snow through the air, and the woman looked again at her expression and decided to simply brush her off and put her away.

Starting a fight with the mare would drag on, and she knew if she was going to get bucked off one way or the other she may as well wait until she had to ride for work the next morning.

Yet, when she caught the mare for work, right as the sky was being lit from an unrisen sun, the mare seemed happy to go. She had been worrying over the day, and even debated taking the big horse instead. It started sounding appealing when she added in the idea that he was now not being ridden and needed to go. Yet, seeing the mare she decided to saddle her up and hope for the best.

When she bridled she realized she needed to run to the outhouse, and she asked her husband to hold the mare and wait for her. The other riders left to begin the job. Stepping onto the mare they were behind, and she expected the mare to dance around frustrated, but she walked out steady and hit a smooth trot without rushing towards the cattle.

The bay mare was hotter than the filly. She seemed back to her old self on this day. The woman struggled to get her caught for saddling, and she spooked being saddled. Now she was jigging next to the filly, head high and eyes a bit wide. She knew they were late and didn’t appreciate it.

Once to the cows and work beginning, the bay mare was still hot and the filly was quiet and focused. She was ambitious, but not anxious. The footing was difficult in several places. It was slick and frozen, and walking through the frozen bog the filly was careful to not slip or fall. The woman was finding herself ever more impressed with the little mare.

They separated to gather the meadow, and the filly never looked for another horse, but focused on moving the cows and watching her footing. When they came closer together the couple stopped to let the far side catch up, and the bay mare was getting humpy. They had passed a dead cow, and both mares were a little concerned, but the bay did not let it go as they waited.

The man loped circles, and the filly considered getting anxious but decided against it, for loping circles in the bad footing did not look appealing to the young mare. Once they had all of the cows in the corner they were on edge and occasionally almost milling.

It seemed the woman and the little mare had to stay focused all morning, and the filly never let her down. The man enjoyed working cows out on his bay mare, and his attitude was fun for all of them. He was happy and it showed, and the bay mare was pleased to be doing what she loved.

When they regathered what they had let out, the woman found herself and the filly alone again. The filly did her job, still aware of the footing as they made their way over the bogs, and through the tall grass. It was one of the first times the woman really felt mounted on the filly, and all seemed right in her world.

When she came back to the area the bay mare was in, the bay was again hot. She felt behind as the chocolate and the black trotted ahead of them, and she pranced along until she was debating bucking in her frustration. “Don’t let that mare buck!,” the woman scolded, worried at what the filly would think. “Oh, would you like me to ask her not to?,” the man replied sarcastically. “Ride your own ride.,” he scolded and laughed, and soon she did, leaving him behind spinning the bay mare and trying to return her focus to him.

The few more jobs they did went smoothly, and although it was cold the sun eventually peeked through the clouds and warmed them. It was the last day the chocolate would be there to help, and the woman was happy it was a good day for his rider. She would miss the help and the humor the woman brought with her.

Everyone ended the day in good cheer for their own reasons. The woman was pleased with her filly, and the man was happy to be back on his old friend. Everything seemed right. The following day would be the last for a little while, the cows would be where they belonged for a time, and everyone could rest a little with that comfort.


----------



## dustyk

Extremely enjoyable reading!! Thanks!


----------



## Knave

Thank you @dustyk!!


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Queen

When the woman stepped into the filly’s saddle, she felt perfect. Any anxiety the woman had held for the day melted with the mare’s softness and attentiveness. The way it felt to be on her back, combined with the prior day’s experience, had her feeling confident stepping into the feedlot where the cows they would drive were waiting.

As they began gathering however, sound changed in the woman’s ears, and it seemed to take her a moment to realize she was on the verge of fainting. Her husband was riding fairly close by, and when he turned to see the little mare stopped and standing still, he asked her what was wrong. “I think I’m going to pass out.,” she said, matter of fact like. “Do you want to go back to the trailer? You can leave now easily.,” he questioned with concern. She didn’t answer him as she asked her mare to go back to the job at hand. Instead she thought about it.

She didn’t know if she would pass out, for the feeling was fading behind, and she was always one to figure it would be better to be sick on a horse than in a bed. She knew now that the doctors would likely be unhelpful, and so she decided she would ride it out, and accept whatever consequences that left her with. The filly felt wonderful and kind, and the job needed done.

It happened to her a couple more times, as they made the first three difficult miles. Cows turned and looked for a place they could break by, and she knew she wasn’t on her game, so when her husband sent the dog to her she was filled with gratitude. The dog worked as hard as a dog could, ever focused and always in the right spot. He did her job for her while she felt poorly, and the filly stayed calm under her, focused on the job but not overthinking. She simply went along, turning cows when the woman asked and worrying not at all about the chaos which surrounded her.

Eventually the cows lined out and hit a fence where things traditionally became simple for a time. The woman stopped the mare and drank from her water bottle which was never intended to be used on a horse, and always left one fearful for their future dental work. The drink cleared her head a bit, and she told her father no when he told her it would be a good time for her to trot the three miles back to the trailer and take a sick day.

The dog seemed to be doing all of the work as the miles went by. The man was often calling to him, “Ozzy. Chill out. It’s going to be a long day. They are fine.” The dog was happy though. The air was cold around him, and he was in his element. He was not concerned how long the day would last, for in the moment he was feeling that everything was perfect and would always be.

The couple stayed together in the drag when her parents trotted up to slow the leaders. Despite still feeling off, the beauty of the day was apparent to the woman, and she enjoyed her husband’s company and the little mare under her. She enjoyed watching the dog who covered for her all morning, and she always liked seeing how the ground seemed to change as they rode along.

Around lunchtime the wind picked up, making the cold bite into the riders. It seemed one could see forever on this particular drive, and when the trees of the valley finally came into sight it seemed as though you were close. “I always hate this part,” the man explained, “it feels like you are almost there, because you can see it. I can even make out the tree by the pump house and the one by Granny’s garage. I feel like it should only be a couple more miles, but it isn’t. It drags on and on from here.”

She knew he was right, and decided to not think of it as close, but to continue to enjoy her time with him and her little mare. The time went by, and eventually they could see the first cows making their way into the private, and they were stampeding. They couldn’t see the rider in front, running the buckskin as hard as he could go to try and shut down the run, but they could see the rider on the black horse running in a different direction.

Eventually they got far enough to make out the black horse had lost a cow who took the regular route, and everything else seemed under control. When they came to the horse the man explained that he would lope out to the gate the cow was headed for, and he wanted the woman and her mother to stay at the gate the cows had gone through in case she turned and ran back.

She didn’t run back, and they went through the gate and the woman tried to close it behind them. It was too tight for her, and she began trying different tricks she knew to use. They continued to come up short, and the last she knew would require the help of the mare, who she did not think was mature enough to handle what she would request.

Yet, as she resigned herself to make the effort, the man came trotting back on a very touchy bay mare. “She was going to buck me off; did you see?” “No, I saw you were having problems, but this damned gate was giving me hell.” He shut the gate and laughed when he told her there was a kink she had missed in the wire.

The dust flew into her eyes as they started the heifers who hadn’t ran with the main bunch. She realized then how much more enjoyable the ride had been without the dust, and how lucky they were to only be hitting it just then. Her eyes burned as she tried to peek through small slits, and the little mare never complained. The dog continued to work his hardest, and before long they were holding them on the water trough, pleased to have made the last drive of fall. The alfalfa was tall, but the mare never argued to eat as they turned and rode home.

She had matured over the year’s work. The woman couldn’t help but appreciate who she was seeming to become. She loved the little mare, and she was beyond grateful for her care with her while she felt poorly. She also saw the old dog in a new light. She knew he was good, but his stepping up for her when she needed him in her own dog’s absence made him seem like a king to her.


----------



## egrogan

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Knave

I already feel a lot better @egrogan! Thank you. Mostly I just feel tired. I think I messed up by taking allergy meds again. I’ve been avoiding them, but I decided today that it was worth the try. Bad day to try. Lol. It’s the only thing I can think of I did different, although my stomach has been off a couple of days.


----------



## knightrider

In spite of feeling so awful, you took marvelous pictures! I hope you feel better soon. Queen is amazing, and yay for Ozzy. My horse's name is Aci, and people think that is spelled Ozzy.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider I think I always thought of Aci as having the wrong sounding name. I didn’t think Ozzy, but I thought of a soft A I guess.

I think I am feeling fine today. I did sleep in, so I haven’t done anything yet. Lol. We all plan on taking a real Sunday. Husband of course had to go feed, but after he’s done we might all just lay around and do nothing.


----------



## Knave

A few days early, but here is Queen’s year 2 video!


----------



## dustyk

Excellent!!


----------



## gottatrot

I'm always excited to see one of your anniversary videos!
Love the photo with Zeus and the dog napping, and also you in the trough.


----------



## Knave

Thank you @dustyk!

@gottatrot it’s funny because usually the videos have a lot of goofing off and humor, and there just isn’t that with Queen. It really made me realize how serious she is and makes me! Lol


----------



## Knave

All of them

The man pulled the big horse’s shoes and trimmed him and his little Oakley while the woman trimmed the three horses’ hooves she took care of next to him. It was one of those days where the feet seemed especially difficult for this reason or that, and the woman was tired by the time she finished.

Their younger daughter had taken a liking to the bay mare, and she was riding her in the makeshift arena as they turned horses loose. Zeus had gotten some correcting done on his own hooves, and the woman had asked that the little yellow horse take a couple of days off to keep from bruising. Zeus wasn’t a horse to bruise, but since no work needed accomplished for a time the woman felt it better to be cautious.

So, when they went to ride as a family the woman teased that the man should catch the little sorrel horse. Little had been done to his hooves, and the horse had been begging to go. He hadn’t been ridden for a time, and the man laughed and thought he may as well take him. His own rider was gone for an important meeting.

With the little sorrel and the filly caught and saddled, the couple left with their daughter on the bay. The man ponied his foal alongside him, a touchy decision to make on the fresh and studdy little sorrel horse. Bones however was simply happy to go. The man laughed as they trotted around the pivot. The horse was a smooth mover, unlike the bay, and the girl laughed too.

Oakley randomly found herself upset and bucking at times, and Bones was somewhat tolerant and rather focused on his job, for he had helped with colts before. At some point the girl squealed and the filly jumped sideways, and when the woman saw what the problem was the bay mare was spooking of a cow, and the girl was getting past the surprise and scolding the horse that it was in fact a cow, and the woman kind of giggled to herself. The man laughed aloud, “Welcome to the joys of riding Lucy.”

When they finished the pivot the man offered the idea of going down the street. The woman was leery, for she had yet to really take the little mare on asphalt, and although the street had a shoulder it was low and each side had a bobwire fence. She decided to go along, and although the noise the road made frightened the mare for a little time she soon settled. Only one vehicle passed them on their trip, and he was very polite and the horses did not mind.

When they came back to the yard it was mentioned that someone needed to get the mail. They told the girl not to, and the woman told her a story of how her own father had been in a two week coma as a child from getting the mail horseback. Some teasing happened about which horses had gotten the mail, and the filly of course had not, as life with the young mare always seemed serious. “Fine, I’ll go,” the woman said as women sometimes do.

The man and his daughter watched her leave to the mailboxes, knowing she was behaving half irrationally, especially when she found there was no mail as it was a holiday, and she laughed as she rode back. “It’s that I never play around on Queen.,” the woman began explaining. Bones being out with the couple gave the day a different feeling, for they had always played with Bones.

The two walked over to a tall gravel pile, and the man jokingly pointed the little sorrel towards the steep side and the horse took it without question, and he laughed pulling him up quickly. “I didn’t think he’d just do it!” “Why wouldn’t he? He is Bones.,” she said and laughed.

When they came back to the yard they both took turns playing cow and cutting on the little sorrel. He was as happy as a horse comes. It was obvious how much the horse needed attention, and it was just as obvious how pleased he was to finally be getting it.


----------



## gottatrot

I love the silly baby pics!


----------



## knightrider

Wow, not much shoulder on the road if a car comes! I tore up my knee and a pair of good cowboy boots once when my horse spooked into a barbed wire fence. I am leery of riding close to barbed wire. I didn't get stitches for the knee, but I did get my boots stitched up. When the knee got infected, the doctor said I should have gotten the knee stitched up as well.



Knave said:


> the woman was tired by the time she finished.


You are amazing, @Knave. I am exhausted after doing ONE horse. I can't imagine trimming three!

How did your father end up in a coma getting the mail? Is it that dangerous?

Kids! If I took a picture of my daughter riding with me, she'd probably be looking at her phone too. The girls take videos for Tik Tok and then are constantly showing each other what they did as they ride along. Do you think that's good or bad? In a way, it is fun; in another way, they don't focus on their horses.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @gottatrot! She’s happy to be included again too.

@knightrider there is a news article about it I have somewhere, and without looking the details may be a little fuzzy. He was little, a second grader I believe, and he went to get the mail on a young horse. I’m not sure what exactly spooked the mare, but she panicked and ended up in the bobwire I believe. He hit his head on the asphalt when she fell.

I think getting the mail in general is not that dangerous, but I’ve always been aware. One is so close to those fences, and asphalt is slick to a horse… when the semis drive by they don’t slow down either.


----------



## Knave

Oh, as far as the kids and the phones @knightrider: I guess I don’t mind some of the lack of attention that brings to their riding. Little girl has gotten bad at not paying attention to her horse because one doesn’t need to on Zeus. Lucy may teach her to mind herself a little more.

Big girl is rarely on hers, but she rides Bones, and outside of an arena you really have to watch what you are doing with him. Maybe little girl needs to branch to Bones for a bit. Lol

I have mixed feelings about the phones in general. There is no doubt in my mind how addictive they are. I am addicted to mine to an extent. Yet, it seems everyone is and that makes us a little less guilty feeling. I don’t take it out at work or anything, except really quick to snap a photo, but at home I look at it a lot.

Everyone in my house could use “grounded” from our phones. How much less attention we pay to life and each other because of them! I will say I enjoy being able to know things in an instant. If I have a question, the internet has an answer. I also enjoy my relationships with you guys and the forum itself. There is a game I like to play too. Yet, if phones suddenly did not exist excepting in the kind that attach to the wall, I think after a month or two we would all be happier people.


----------



## Knave

Cash, Zeus, Queen and Oakey (and a new friend too)

With it being Thanksgiving, the woman wanted to ride before getting ready for the day. The man came home and said he didn’t want to go, and so she went and caught her mare and saddled her, giving her a little extra grain for a treat. Her hair was long now and soft, and she was putting on weight for the wintertime, making her seem almost like a giant stuffed toy.

Since it was Thanksgiving, and the big horse called to her pitifully, she caught him too. She brushed and saddled the giant, and gave him a small bite of grain. An idea struck her, and she went and caught the little filly, deciding she would try one more time to interest her husband in riding.

He did decide to join, with the ability to focus on the filly rather than the horse he was riding, for the big horse would simply do his job. They enjoyed visiting on the ride, and laughed at the filly occasionally trying her hand at bucking. A big group of ravens, which they called crows incorrectly, circled the riders, playing games with the dogs who trotted along. The big border collie had friends in the crowd, and he and the littler female took off to play crow games, and they laughed as they watched them enjoy the day.

They saw their youngest ride to her grandparent’s house on the little yellow horse, and they decided to follow her example, only after riding home with the dogs, for there was company for the holiday.

When they arrived at the house, the woman’s father brought over their newest addition. The stud colt was 15 days older than the little Oakley. He had been wild the prior day, but he was settling into his new life. They stood the two babies side by side, and the woman expected the filly to be tiny next to the handsome stud colt, but she seemed to match him. She acted like a little mare and pinned her ears while he chomped to her, and they laughed about the difference between men and women.

It was a wonderful beginning to the holiday. Thanksgiving was a time to be appreciative, and the family had much to show their gratitude for.


----------



## knightrider

Well, you've piqued our interest. We want to know how they got the new colt, what they named him, how they plan to train him. He's cute!


----------



## Txshecat0423

What a cute little colt! And Oakley definitely has the mare ears going on in that one photo [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

So here’s an incredibly stupid question for you. When does a filly stop being a filly and become a mare? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

@knightrider they got him from the guy who took Keno and gave me HeiHei. He’s out of that cutting stud of his, and the mare is bred like several horses my parents used. My mother actually is the owner of this new baby! I think she is going to call him Smokey. Scoot (the colt who is Queen’s age) is off being started, so I am guessing the same will happen with Smokey.

@Txshecat0423 I don’t follow the rules… I believe a filly is the correct word until either 4 years old or their first colt, whichever happens first. I call Oakey a mare sometimes already, but I’m trying not to in my stories. It’s really hard to say this mare and that mare. Lol. I call her the grey mare sometimes, because my father had a grey mare he called the blue mare. Lol


----------



## Knave

I guess my youngest is bored of not having a colt to start. We’ll see how Veronica turns out. Lol. I’m not thinking she has the best back for riding in a saddle, so she’ll need to quit the saddle idea. If she gets touchy then she’ll have to stop playing with her too. Lol

She sent me this picture yesterday.


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

The woman chose the big horse for the day, knowing the ground would be treacherous. Winter days were rarely colt days, although she did think she could enjoy the little mare, she decided to follow tradition that came about for a good reason. Broke horses made the dangerous days.

Her fingers were numb long before the horse was saddled, for she had forgotten her good coat and gloves in the tack room the prior day, and had taken them into the house to thaw while she got ready. The gloves she used to saddle were a favorite of hers however, so she wondered how her hands would fair over the day.

When they unloaded at the ranch, everyone discussed the footing, making sure it was clear how dangerous the pivot would be. The ice would be hidden in the grass, and the horses may believe they could step easily when they could not. The woman argued with the big horse for a few minutes after stepping into the thick short grass. He wanted to eat, and she wanted him to focus on every movement.

He did focus though, and the bay mare took tentative steps on the ice next to him. Without shoes her feet hurt again on the hard slick terrain. The short careful steps were safe, although the man felt sorry for not knowing what her feet would do on the difficult ground, and feeling her pain brought about guilt for him.

The lefties stood out within the herd for their difficult attitudes. They wanted to go to the pasture where they spent most of the winter, yet it was not time for them to be split out. They didn’t want to move easily on the ice, nor go in the right direction, and the walk around and out of the pivot took a long time.

The man found himself irritated, but the woman was enthralled with the beauty around them. Geese flew overhead in bunches, honking down to them as they went by. She smiled looking up to them, babbling across the grass to her husband excitedly. He was no longer enamored by the birds, for he saw hundreds every morning. Each new batch excited his wife though, and she had to point and laugh.

Ravens flew close to the horses, talking as they did, and the woman mimicked their sounds back to them. The sun glinted off of the snow, and the woman was warm in her good clothes. Her big horse was steady under her, and it was her first time spending a full work day on him in the whole year, as far as she could remember. His big thick neck was solid and proud, and she rubbed the long fur on occasion. She felt the morning was perfectly put together. It seemed one should ride a draught horse on such a cold day, and the cows moving slow was positive to her, considering the danger.

Eventually they came out of the pivot, and the couple was again stuck with the lefties directly in front of them and arguing as lefties did. The man stepped off of his bay mare and led over the most dangerous areas. Her feet needed the break and he could move easier behind the difficult animals.

The woman found herself arguing with one lefty specifically. The cow didn’t want to run on the ice, but she did want to go the wrong direction. She watched the big horse carefully, constantly trying to best him by a single step. The woman couldn’t decide whether she respected the boring looking black cow or hated her. She was stuck in a game with a single animal, while urging the others forward.

They sorted the culls from the herd, and the cow who had begun the game with the woman was not one of them. As they pushed the culls around the pivot and to the corrals, the woman’s father reminded her of the ice. The ground never had left her mind in any case. It didn’t leave any of their focus, but somehow things ended up fast for a time, and anxieties built.

They managed the rest of their jobs despite the footing and the nerves. All of the horses did their best to keep their riders safe, and the sun continued to sparkle off of the snow. Up in the corrals the footing was as bad as they had ever seen, and they discussed not asking the horses to work in them the following day. They would need horses for other jobs, but the main job they would do on foot. It was simply asking for an accident to try and work them in a high pressure situation in the corrals.


----------



## Ruth McClure

Some great photos there! 🙂


----------



## Knave

Lucy and Cashman

When the woman unloaded horses from the trailer, the bay mare was even more tender footed than she had been the prior day. The ground in the corrals was still dangerous, and they decided horses would sit at the trailer while they worked on foot.

The woman’s mother had brought along a sort of spike to attach to their shoes, and they used them. The ground proved to be as dangerous as it looked, and cows constantly slid and fell as they maneuvered the corrals. The woman’s favorite moment came when her own cow, known to be one hunting a fight, turned at her and made a run to hit the woman. She was not bluffing, but as she took her run her legs slipped out from under her, and she hit the ground hard and slid across it. The woman laughed out loud and mocked the bad tempered cow “Did you learn anything you think?”

When they finally finished pregging the herd they had, it was time for horses to come out. With the bay mare so tender, the man decided to leave her behind and do other work needing accomplished while the woman and her parents did the horseback jobs.

Everything they did, the ground seemed painfully dangerous. The woman ranted aloud about how her father trotted the buckskin, but she trotted along just the same on the big horse. They gathered the bulls and drove them down to the corrals, cutting the culls in the open before reaching the particularly dangerous footing of the corrals.

The big horse decided karma was important to dish out, and before they hit the corral he spoon fed it to the woman for a time. The prior day she had lost her temper when things got fast, and now he returned the favor, trying to make things fast and anxious when he could hear the screaming of the mare left behind. The woman knew she had it coming, but anxiety filled her the same.

The horse was not dumb however, and he completely dropped the attitude when they stepped into the corrals. He tip toed as quietly as he could, controlling each movement as his feet tried slipping out from under him every few steps. The woman knew she couldn’t keep her own feet when she tried, and she found herself curling up in her saddle, waiting for the fall.

The big horse was careful however, and when even the bulls slipped he kept his feet. The woman and the horse relaxed once out of the corrals. Although the footing was dangerous elsewhere, there wasn’t a thing made like wet manure and pee topping a sheet of ice to make one unable to keep standing.


----------



## gottatrot

That sounds extremely treacherous! I'm glad Cash is so smart. I laughed about the naughty cow falling down.


----------



## egrogan

I so despise ice!


----------



## Knave

I laughed so hard @gottatrot! It made my day. I thought I could outmaneuver her on the ice, but it turned out so much better than I even imagined.

@egrogan me too!


----------



## knightrider

What do you do when a cow means to hit you and does not fall down? I have always wondered what people did.


----------



## ACinATX

Knave said:


> @knightrider there is a news article about it I have somewhere, and without looking the details may be a little fuzzy. He was little, a second grader I believe, and he went to get the mail on a young horse. I’m not sure what exactly spooked the mare, but she panicked and ended up in the bobwire I believe. He hit his head on the asphalt when she fell.
> 
> I think getting the mail in general is not that dangerous, but I’ve always been aware. One is so close to those fences, and asphalt is slick to a horse… when the semis drive by they don’t slow down either.


Isn't the supposed to be a thing about horses and mail boxes? So many obstacle courses I've seen include a "scary" mail box, which you have to open and take something out / put something in. None of my horses got the memo about mail boxes being scary, and none of them had any problem the first time they saw it. But apparently a lot of horses find them difficult?


----------



## Txshecat0423

ACinATX said:


> Isn't the supposed to be a thing about horses and mail boxes? So many obstacle courses I've seen include a "scary" mail box, which you have to open and take something out / put something in. None of my horses got the memo about mail boxes being scary, and none of them had any problem the first time they saw it. But apparently a lot of horses find them difficult?


That’s kind of funny because one of the obstacles we had to pass for Mounted Patrol training was getting the mail out of the mailbox. My horses didn’t care either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

@ACinATX and @Txshecat0423 it must be a thing! My father lived down the road from where I do when he was that age. This road is fairly narrow and the fields surrounding it are all fenced with bobwire. There was a gate there down on the ground (I think), and the mare spooked of the mail and into the wire gate, got tangled and then hit the slick asphalt in a panic tangled up. That’s what I think happened.

However, something appearing from a box which moves, and is often crinkly, makes a little bit of sense to be scary. Lol. Zeus didn’t get that memo either, or Bones, and when I checked it on Queen there was no mail. She did spook of the box opening, but I wasn’t on her back at that point, and she only danced in place for a second.

@knightrider you have to try and know if they are bluffing and hope there is a fence for you to climb. People can jump onto fences like monkeys when a cow is after them. On the ice, things were falling easily, and I had the advantage with the spikes on my shoes, and I figured I could make a fence fairly quickly, or a quick sideways move that they wouldn’t be able to do without falling because they lacked the spikes. I would never have been so confident without the ice and shoe combination. There is a reason we do that job on horses.

If you are in the open, and you are in trouble, you can try and do really tight circles, like you see a bullfighter do, but honestly I’m not all that athletic, nor am I fast. Reading the situation and not putting yourself into that mess is the best plan.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> @knightrider you have to try and know if they are bluffing and hope there is a fence for you to climb. People can jump onto fences like monkeys when a cow is after them. On the ice, things were falling easily, and I had the advantage with the spikes on my shoes, and I figured I could make a fence fairly quickly, or a quick sideways move that they wouldn’t be able to do without falling because they lacked the spikes. I would never have been so confident without the ice and shoe combination. There is a reason we do that job on horses.
> 
> If you are in the open, and you are in trouble, you can try and do really tight circles, like you see a bullfighter do, but honestly I’m not all that athletic, nor am I fast. Reading the situation and not putting yourself into that mess is the best plan.


My granddaddy had dairy cows and my dad raised beef cattle. When my husband and I took over the farm, we kept the cows. I had heard that cows can be aggressive and dangerous, but ours never were the slightest bit aggressive. When Chorro was a colt, he chased them badly, even the bull, which worried me, but nobody ever got hurt. I think our cows were different from your cows because we were out in the 80 acre pasture with them doing stuff like mowing and fixing fence. I think they were used to seeing us. And of course, Granddaddy's dairy cows got milked twice a day and handled. During droughts, we put out hay for the cows, so I think they knew us a lot better than your wild cows. Still, our beef cows were not tame, that is you couldn't halter them or do anything with them. I really don't know much about cows, and I love your stories and your journal. You have enriched my life.

If you are out in the middle of the pasture, let's say, repairing the artesian well, and a cow got aggressive, are you just sol? If you act aggressive back, would they back down? If you did bullfighter moves, would you work your way over to a fence? That would be a looong way in our 80 acre pasture. Our cows are gone now, and we don't plan to ever have any more, but I am just curious because it is something we never had to deal with.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider you would be sol. You’d try and pray someone came to save you, or that God would change the cow’s mind I suppose. You would be in trouble for sure.


----------



## gottatrot

I took care of a patient once who was smashed around in a pen for a while by a bull. He had some broken ribs, tons of huge bruises, but was amazingly intact. A neighbor happened to drive by and saw it happening. The guy was in his 70s, tough as nails, and I had a hard time convincing him to take even tylenol.


----------



## Knave

Wow @gottatrot! When husband was smashed around by a cow someone came and saved him too. The Lord has a way of working things out I think.


----------



## bsms

At my friend's ranch, the few cattle they have - a couple hundred - are half-wild. The boys won't let their sister help them with the cattle when on foot and she doesn't argue....neither did my wife & I.


----------



## Knave

Ugh, on a side note about the book. I lost it for the second time! Maybe I’m not supposed to write it. Lol. The computer I was using decided to have problems, bought a new one, no biggie, and planned on transferring it. (I don’t mean no biggie like it isn’t a big deal to replace the computer, just like it isn’t a big deal as far as the book was concerned, because I figured it would be a simple thing.)

Well, the computer is like fried, and has a mind of its own, and now it has chosen to lock me out of the thing. I don’t even know if it really exists on the computer anymore. (This is what I get for sharing a cheap computer with two teenaged girls. This is the second dead computer. The oldest needs it for college though, and the younger for the occasional assignment.)

Anyways, it is lost yet again. I restarted it once already, when that computer did something else dumb, but now I’m not motivated to restart again! Ick. Lol

ETA- maybe I will restart it in a couple of days, and be intelligent enough to keep it on a zip, as my husband so kindly suggested the first time I lost it. Oh, my overconfidence in computer skills has nothing to do with hardware…


----------



## bsms

I back up everything on memory sticks now. A 64GB thumb drive can hold almost everything I care to store. Once a year, I add it to a 1 TB external hard drive (now about $50) for long term storage. A computer repair place can usually access files on a problematic hard drive but I suspect they charge a bit for it. Sorry to hear about the problem. Yes, it really IS an issue when kids are around. Or my wife, who is like Holy Water to Vampires with computers.


----------



## Knave

It’s okay @bsms. At least husband got to hear a “you were right and I was wrong.” Maybe men enjoy that as much as women seem to.

The oldest isn’t terrible on a computer’s health. She’s kind of a rock start on one. The youngest is like your wife! What do they do?! Lol


----------



## Knave

And, since it’s an art not working out day, here is a painting where the snow technique should have been practiced to see the brush was a bit too old. Lol. It’s a day to screw things up. Hahahahaha


----------



## gottatrot

Oh no, sorry about the book! I'm paranoid and back up on two external hard drives.


----------



## egrogan

I've gone completely to Dropbox (and a secure Sharepoint site for work). You can set up auto save, and you can access your files from any device any time. Losing things is pretty much non-existent with cloud storage.


----------



## Knave

Thanks @gottatrot and @egrogan. My computer actually wanted to save onto something like Dropbox, and I didn’t let it, and the new computer automatically tried to open the couple of accidentally save files from there. I think I’ll do that and the zip, when I start again of course.


----------



## Knave

Queen and I practiced snow cursive, and I forgot about ****** and he came out with me! He didn’t know what to think, Queen did though, and the answer was nope.


----------



## dustyk

A little opinionated is she?


----------



## Knave

Lol @dustyk, opinionated was the definition of Queen today.


----------



## dustyk

I think you nailed it when you named her. Did you catch on to her that fast or was it coincidence??


----------



## Knave

Lol @dustyk. Actually it was an accident. My husband always called Lucy his princess, and so I joking would say “Well I will pick myself a queen.” It was something I said often to him, just playing. When I got her, I had that superstitious moment about changing names. Lol. So, I was stuck with Queen although I it never really was her name. 

Then, she immediately showed us she was of course a queen, and husband would get mad at me, “What did you expect to happen when you named her Queen?!”


----------



## Knave

The harsh beauty of pogonip mornings is one of my favorite things. It’s the combination of beauty and pain. You know it hurts it is so cold, but it also is another world where everything glimmers, and even the smallest detail glows with importance.


----------



## dustyk

Beautiful morning!! How cold??
Cold enough for the dogs to be feisty


----------



## Knave

Oh, sadly @dustyk they are always feisty. Lol. That little white dog is either picking a fight or playing… sadly he’s been in some really bad fights (this morning he was playing).

It was -14. So, it was pretty cold!


----------



## gottatrot

WOW, that is so beautiful. The white against the blue sky is stunning. I was feeling put out because it got down to 32 for the first time last night and I had to scrape my car after work this morning. LOL.


----------



## Knave

Queen

The little mare had been hot on many of her recent rides, but the woman had chosen to allow the puppies to come along for their first real ride in any case. They were on the edge of tired, for the woman had taken them on her run despite the cold. Her husband had left home his two, so six dogs seemed a lot to manage without exercise.

The woman’s headphone had decided it was too cold outside to work, and so her music broke the still air, and the mare seemed intent to listen along. It had been some time since the young mare heard music playing, and it seemed to appeal to her. Soon she was matching the beat as they left behind their regular exercises to simply trot through the snow.

The young mare had never seen a dressage event, but she danced along as if she had known of the idea all along. The woman was happy to be included in the moment, which seemed like magic, but eventually she pulled the mare up. It was too cold to get too hot she thought, as the sun would set soon enough and leave the mare frozen.

The little puppies, having been forgotten in the magic of the sparkling snow and the dancing mare, were happy to trot alongside the pair as they headed back for the warmth of the house.


----------



## Knave

Sometimes I laugh at myself @gottatrot when I’m whining that I’m cold in May and it’s 42* or something silly like that. I think it’s all what we get used to mostly, as far as being able to be comfortable or miserable. Also, I have really good clothes. Lol


----------



## Knave

Cashman, Queen, and Ozzy and Junie B too

The woman wondered, as she saddled the two horses in the dark, if it felt like nighttime because it was the shortest day of the year, or if it was because she did not sleep well. It could have been because it was exceptionally dark, and the wind was blowing. It was an odd time of day for the wind to blow, but she still smiled as the dust off the horse’s backs floated into the dark when the brush passed over their backs. She didn’t know exactly why, but seeing the dust in the dark always amazed her.

There was no trailer ride on this day, but the sun, although yet to rise, brightened the day around them by the time they mounted the horses and began the long walk away from home. Junie B and Ozzy trotted alongside the horses through the snow. It was Junie B’s first day back at work since the birth of her pups, and she was excited. The older dog next to her was lame, but it hadn’t seemed to either improve or get worse over the prior months, and they had decided to let him come as well.

They passed the retired horses, loose for the winter in the sagebrush surrounding her parent’s home, and the little mare got tight and watchy. She stayed jumpy as they worked their way around a place in the yard they had never been, and into the sagebrush themselves. Even the big horse was wide eyed and tense, worried over the new sights and fresh in the cold winter day.

When they finally made it to the cattle, they were on the feed ground, and the ice was dangerous underfoot. The woman’s anxiety built up as they worked the cattle off of the slick ground, and she finally remembered to worry about how the young dog was doing. She had worried the dog would be hot herself, and want to overwork the cattle, and yet, as she watched the refined young female, the dog made every decision correctly on her own. She hung back as the cattle reached the gate, and hid under some sagebrush. Once the majority had cleared the gate she added a small amount of pressure by coming into sight, but slowly and far back. The woman’s anxiety eased. The little dog ever amazed her with a natural talent the woman could claim no credit for.

Once they began their way, the dogs seemed to take over. If a cow looked back, a dog was there. Each dog took one side of the herd, and the horses had very little to do. The woman relaxed in her saddle as the mare relaxed at seeing the job ahead of them.

It was a long walk, and it was cold and yet beautiful just the same. The dogs worked, and the riders followed along. The filly found few occasions to get tight, and once she fell into a badger hole hidden in the snow. Sometimes she slipped down little icy embankments, but she kept her head and kept her feet. Most of the ride claimed good footing. The snow had gotten so cold it was simply powdery, and often the dirt under it seemed the same.

At lunchtime they let the dogs continue the cattle up and through a gate, while they stopped and lit a fire in the brush. They called the dogs back to them and ate their lunches hurried, happy for the warmth the fire gave, and the energy a meal always seemed to provide.

They climbed into reset saddles and caught back up to the cattle who had simply quit after a time. The cattle had been making excellent time prior, but after their break they slowed. It seemed to work that way to the woman, and so she didn’t mind. If an animal pushed too hard it would eventually slow down to a speed below what it would averagely do, and it always seemed to come out in the wash in her mind.

Her father trotted up to the leaders to push a batch ahead, and the couple was left alone. She told her husband that she had intended to reflect on the year, and they discussed the many things that had happened. They decided it was a year of growth and improvement for all of them, and that was something to be grateful for.

When they eventually came to the ranch, the woman looked around her and enjoyed the things she saw. It was a perfect day. After the trailer ride home, the young dog was sore and tired. She seemed to display that contentment however that comes along with working hard at something you love.


----------



## knightrider

As always, great writing and great pictures. I am so glad you are on Horse Forum. I mentioned your "horse that wouldn't load tied to the trailer" story to @phantomhorse13 on her journal. Could you possibly re-tell that story on her journal? I tried to find it and couldn't.


----------



## Knave

Of course @knightrider. I’m sorry, sometimes I miss those alerts.


----------



## Knave

I am too lazy today to write a story, and not a lot interesting happened to be honest. There was one thing I wanted to tell you guys though!

So, we just gathered up the second bunch of cows, and dad said he was going to give his horse a drink. I decided to take Queen down this little hill to give her a drink too, and it was sketchy slippery, so I was paying attention to that when dad said “you’d better have a hold of your horse, a plane is coming.” I looked at him funny. “Get a hold of my horse because a plane is coming?” He pointed.

A guy we know was flying down low right above us. I mean directly overhead. The guy is wild and fun. I have never seen a plane pointed at me and coming straight on, like playing chicken. I was pretty scared, and you know what? Queen didn’t even do more than watch the plane come up and over us. I waved, as I’m sure everyone else probably did too, and he waved back how planes do. It was so funny and it made me really happy.


----------



## Knave

Cashman and Queen

The footing was again too dangerous to take horses into the corrals for pregging the second round of cattle. This had been anticipated, and the woman brought the young mare with that in mind. She debated bringing the little sorrel, for he was her favorite corral horse, and he loved pregging and was feeling neglected, but she didn’t want to use him on the ice without first doing a job with him he understood and enjoyed. Without that aspect included in the day, she thought it likely he would get too wrapped up and fall.

Pushing the unwilling cattle into the chute was too high pressure of a job for a very young horse however, and after some discussion it was decided that if they needed horses the woman would borrow the buckskin for the job, for he would be there in any case. As it was they found themselves footback, and the horses sat tied to the trailer.

Things went smoothly enough, and the couple was particularly happy because their girls were back at work. Because of this, it seemed pregging went quickly and with good humor. The chute continued to get more and more dangerous however, for the day warmed above freezing. It wasn’t enough to melt all of the ice, but it was enough for the top of the ice to melt, and that combined with the poop made for difficult footing.

In the last group to go through the chute, a cow went down going into the chute, and locked her hips as she fell in the opening, and her legs slid behind her. Forward momentum stopped. Cattle pushed up over the top of the cow, refusing to back out and trampling the animal. They were released without being pregged, excepting the last cow who was able to be backed towards the opening until falling herself into a sitting position.

The man jumped into the chute, leery of the big cow behind, but he grabbed her tail and tried to pull her up. He hollered “her hips are lodged in there, I need help!” The woman and her father jumped to help, each grabbing where they could and pulling with all of their power. The cow began to give, while the cow behind managed to free herself and come charging up the chute. The girls started hollering and trying to back her off, but she kept coming and the man jumped out of where he was trapped just as she would have hit him.

They managed to back her off of the top of the stuck cow as the man ran towards the shed where the big tractor for feeding stayed. The girl pregging said “She had been starting to give.” The woman agreed with her and jumped into the chute, ever leery of the cow who again was sat down half stuck on the slick ground. Her father jumped on the track and helped her to pull, and the cow simply wouldn’t break loose. The woman barely missed her own trampling by the second cow, realizing last minute that jumping from a solid metal lane with so many winter clothes on was more difficult than she had anticipated.

“Maybe she’ll have to back out,” the pregging girl said, after they tried a few more ideas. It seemed torturous as they hot shotted her nose and she bellered and threw herself around, but with much difficulty she made it up! Everyone cheered their relief, and they were just going to let her out of the chute. She was wild and panicked, her tongue hanging from the side of her mouth between bellers, and the whites of her eyes rolling.

She finally ran up the chute only to fall again and wedge herself into the exact same spot. The same trick had to be used, and eventually the cow was out and did survive. Everyone was exhausted from the effort and covered in green. The woman giggled when she saw the poop piled down her mother’s hair. “I don’t even know how it happened!,” her mother explained, “I wanted to be upset about it, but then I had to see the cow was in a life or death situation, and I only had poop in my hair.”

When the men bridled and left to sort out the cow, who had gotten into such trouble, and in her panicked release jumping into the wrong herd, the woman was still helping the girl gather up her belongings. She could hear her little mare calling, and when she finally went to bridle the mare who had been left behind, the mare nickered quietly in her relief. She was a good mare, and she let the woman take her into the main herd without hesitation.

The ground was so particularly dangerous the woman finally stepped out of the saddle after the mare slipped for what felt like the tenth time. She then led the mare, still slipping along, and the cattle were nervous on the ice, and they started to mill towards the pair as her husband and mother worked their way into the corral. The mare trusted the woman though. The woman couldn’t do much to change what was happening, but she stood her ground and the cattle let off of them.

When they continued further the mare made the noise to the woman that she did on rare occasion that the woman didn’t understand. She jumped and turned to the young horse, as worried by the sound as she always was when she heard it, for it was something she hadn’t heard before the mare. The mare simply looked intensely to the woman, and she rubbed her neck and they continued on.

Eventually she climbed back into the saddle, after the mare slid down a hill next to her. The hill always made her nervous, and she knew it would be slick. Finally on, they followed the cows, doing nothing helpful but enjoying the sky and the bright snow, and watching Ozzy and her father take the cattle back down to where they belonged. It would do no good to trot up to help, for help wasn’t needed.

With the last of the cows pregged, the work would be completed for a time. It would turn into a time of feeding cows and playing with horses for the simple joy of it.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> When they continued further the mare made the noise to the woman that she did on rare occasion that the woman didn’t understand. She jumped and turned to the young horse, as worried by the sound as she always was when she heard it, for it was something she hadn’t heard before the mare.


If you ever figure out what Queen is trying to tell you, would you please tell us? Also, what does it sound like? Sort of like a nicker? Or a groan?


----------



## gottatrot

Several geldings I've ridden used to groan sometimes when I was riding, kind of rhythmically. From their mouth/nose, not that sheath sound they make, LOL. It was always very dramatic like, "I can't believe I'm having to carry you, you're sooooo heavy!" And it sounded like "ugh, ugh, ugh, ugh" as they walked along down a hill, etc.


----------



## boatagor

gottatrot said:


> Several geldings I've ridden used to groan sometimes when I was riding, kind of rhythmically. From their mouth/nose, not that sheath sound they make, LOL. It was always very dramatic like, "I can't believe I'm having to carry you, you're sooooo heavy!" And it sounded like "ugh, ugh, ugh, ugh" as they walked along down a hill, etc.


The one time I convinced my husband to get on Dylan (while I led him around), he did this. Dylan, not my husband lol. My husband is tall but thin. He should be fine to carry him, he's a good sized horse, but the woman who owned him before was small and so am I, so I think he just wasn't used to the weight lol. It was hilarious. I think I have a video somewhere.


----------



## Knave

@gottatrot Partner would groan in a sing song manner. It was so stinking cute!

@knightrider it is really quiet. Uh hu uh hu slow and intense. It reminds me of a stud, but I don’t know why exactly.


----------



## My Salty Pony

I had a mare that would baby talk in low nickers to my son when he was 2 or 3 years old it was like she was talking to her foal but it was my son, she would hang her head over the fence when Matthew was out side in the front yard and she would call him over to her and when he would go see her she would do low low nickers to him, it was crazy watching her talk to him, never in my life had I seen this are ever saw it again. And she would not let the others horses get near when she had Matthew at the fence with her, she would pin her ears and warn them that this was her foal. 
@Knave, Beautiful pictures as always, I really enjoy the views you have..


----------



## Knave

Maybe it is a baby talk @My Salty Pony! It’s not a sound Lucy made, but I haven’t been around a lot of mares and foals.


----------



## gottatrot

I bet it is a special talk between friends that Queen has just for you.

Hero has this funny thing that starts as a nicker and morphs into a high pitched screaming sound and then back down into a nicker. It's a greeting just for me, and very dramatic. He'd run over me or squash me, but he really likes me too.


----------



## knightrider

I love this discussion! You guys are the best!


----------



## Caledonian

My gelding had a huge sigh as a comment on a situation. The rolled eyes were implied every time. I often turned to him and to ask: 'what?! Are you bored?!'

When I arrived at the field he'd welcome me with a loud neigh that would change into a low rumble (or grumble) with occasional high neighs. No doubt they were 'where have you been', 'you're late', 'I'm starving'.

I always loved his sleepy rumble. When I'd do last or first feed, I'd switch on the lights in the stables and he'd give an owlish blink and rumble a hello. Usually he'd have bed-hair, stable stains and be covered in shavings.

My mares weren't as chatty. At best they'd give me a neigh at feed time or at least would lift their heads to look in my direction .

The horses I'm with now are the same. There's nothing personal about the 'talking', so I like to think that it's a sign of a really close relationship.


----------



## Knave

I like to think so too @Caledonian, but there is something that feels too intense in those moments with that sound. I can’t explain it. She talks to me a lot though. She whinnies when I step out of the house, and she nickers when I walk towards her or catch her eye. She has this funny other sound too she makes when she’s trying to act like she doesn’t care another horse is leaving. She almost whinnies but it’s under her breath. Lol. She’s such a vocal type of animal.


----------



## Knave

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Txshecat0423

Wonderful pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Salty Pony

Awwwww such beautiful pictures and seeing Daddy Bear giving Momma Bear a smoochhh is a "awww thats so sweet"!!!


----------



## knightrider

Those pictures are super!


----------



## Knave

Thank you guys! We’ve taken Christmas pictures and Easter pictures for years. This year we didn’t take a Christmas photo, and I asked on our little ride that we took a couple. It’s the last year with big girl home! It wasn’t the year to miss the picture.


----------



## egrogan

@Knave, random question for you- do hay growers have any insight into what's happening with this whole "botulism in alfalfa cubes" situation? I know that's not what your alfalfa is grown for, but I'm just wondering if there's some information out there that your average horse person wouldn't know to look for. I need to buy a new bag in the next day or so, but have been holding off hoping there would be some new news. I typically buy Semican, which wasn't part of the warning/recall, but of course it just makes you nervous. Anyway, just curious if you have an opinion on this?


----------



## Knave

Okay @egrogan, I could be full of crap, but if I remember right I was always told this: you have to get rid of the dead animals because they spread botulism.

So, if I were to guess, they put a dead animal through the cube maker. See, sometimes we bale up something dead. It’s not on purpose by any means, but it does happen. The one person I knew who made pet food, which was some cubes, started off with bales of hay. So, it could be quite accidental I would think.


----------



## egrogan

Yep, if you can trust social media (big if...), there were pictures floating around that should some sort of furry mouse looking parts in some of the affected cubes. The FDA put out a press release on 12/17 warning people to avoid this particular brand with specific manufacture dates, but there hasn't been any info that I can find since then. I know it's not common, and of course not something a company would do on purpose, but I guess I just have to trust that there's extra vigilance at this point and things being sold from other companies are still safe.


----------



## Knave

@egrogan I think that it isn’t something you probably should worry about with other companies. I understand why people like cubes, but so much can be hidden in them like the quality of hay they use… I digress though.


----------



## Knave

Ahh @egrogan! I edited! It said should when it meant should not!!!


----------



## egrogan

That's fair. I'm using a handful each for Izzy and Josie during the winter so I can have something with moisture to add supplements to, without freezing the entire pan of food by putting a lot of water over their senior pellets. The bag I'm just finishing up was actually left over from last winter, since I don't use them as a main forage source, just a mixer. But to be honest, right now I feel like I'm way overthinking everything and I need to simplify! 😉


----------



## Knave

I think that’s a great idea @egrogan! That makes perfect sense. Ya, I wouldn’t worry.

There was this terrible horse I traded off once. I think I’ve told her story. She ended up dying along with three other mares because of a bad salt block! I think things like this happen, but they are really rare. In her case I think God saved her owner’s life.


----------



## Knave

We are getting a taste of some of your guys’ weather. It has been raining and it hasn’t stopped! It is all a big puddle right now.

So, I thought about that it is New Year’s Eve today. Does anyone have goals for next year with their horses? I haven’t figured mine out yet.


----------



## bsms

Hay pellets are our horses main nutrition. The hay here sucks. The manufacturer buys in huge quantities and can test the hay. If the hay is low in protein, for example, they can add some from any source. Amino acids are amino acids. The mix of amino acids is important, but not where they come from. I know the horses' hooves are better when they eat plenty of pellets.


----------



## ACinATX

Yes, I have goals!

Get Rowan really solid under saddle, at least up to the cantering part LOL
Learn to be a better rider and partner for Pony
Let Teddy continue to be a pasture pet, despite the barn owner constantly suggesting that she could train him back up and use him in lessons. Um, no. You gave him to me for free because of how he was in lessons with you.
Try to make Moonshine happy. Or at least less unhappy.


----------



## Knave

@bsms that makes sense.

@ACinATX I love your goals! I’m still thinking about mine this morning. I don’t know why I’m struggling so much. I’m sure it will hit me here soon.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> I don’t know why I’m struggling so much. I’m sure it will hit me here soon.


Here is my simple goal: Rider on top. Horse on the bottom and keep it that way.


----------



## Knave

Good goal @knightrider! Lol


----------



## boatagor

I don't really have any specific riding goals. I want to be in the saddle as much as possible. If I decide to keep Dylan, I would love to be comfortable in the saddle with him again. I would love to really work on getting Georgie "finished" but I don't know what that means yet! I have a lot of other goals though! Getting them home, getting the grass planted, track system in place, arena built. Maybe befriending some of the horsey neighbors and finding a riding partner (wishful thinking probably!).


----------



## Knave

You have so many changes coming @boatagor that you could imagine so many resolutions! Lol. I think 2023 could be the greatest year for you!


----------



## egrogan

Two big goals on my mind:
-enter and complete at least one 25 mile ride with Fizz
-get Josie to a place where we can trim her hind feet without dorm

For Izzy, not a goal, but a hope that she has a happy, healthy year and seems willing and able to go through another winter next year.


----------



## gottatrot

I love the goals! @knightrider, yours is great!

Mine are:
-Get a horse trailer and take Aria out to new trails
-Start driving Aria (with a cart)
-See what Aria thinks about going over low jumps
-Take some more advanced jumping lessons
-Get out on a couple adventure rides on friends' horses
-Keep Hero healthy and happy in retirement


----------



## Knave

@egrogan and @gottatrot I really like your goals. I think you will both accomplish them. That is the kind of goals I want. Things I can accomplish and are definitive. I haven’t thought of them yet though still.


----------



## Knave

I’m thinking that there is not a very specific thing I need to work on with either Queen or Cash, no big hill to climb currently, but just continuing forward progress. So, my resolutions are not quite coming to me. I want to continue building my relationship with Queen and enjoying my time with both of them. Maybe this year is not about chasing a specific goal, but more of chasing the joy of it.


----------

